# Disboutiquers Part 16 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*Mrsklamc started a FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689


----------



## mirandag819

YAY! I made the first page this time!


----------



## tracipierce

yay I made it too woo hoo


----------



## MiniGirl

First page!!!! Wooo hoooo!!!!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

Yeah! New Thread, and page 1 too!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

WOO HOO I never had made it to page 1!  I am so esited!


----------



## Mirb1214

Yeah!  I made it this time on page 1.  Last time ya'll moved ya'll were already on page 13 by the time I checked in!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Did I make it???

Edited...I did it!!!  Thanks for the tip on FB


----------



## ireland_nicole

Made it; man, I go to a movie and ya'll try to sneak away lol


----------



## xdanielleax

1st page!!! I think!  WOO WOO


----------



## CampbellScot

even though I'm more of a lurker these days I wanted to first page it!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Hi there, I've been following this thread for the past couple of months admiring all everyones work, and WISHING I had a little girl to dress up in the beautiful dresses I've seen here!  But alas, my little girl just turned 18!!!!  And won't let me pick out/buy her clothes anymore (unless she is with me to pick them out of course).   However I do have a 6 year old DS who is SO excited about our upcoming Disney Trip (this will be his second but he was only 2 when we went the first time and he doesn't remember it).

I see SO much for little girls here, can someone post pictures of boy outfits that a 6yr old would go for?   Would LOVE to see the Disboutique for Boys!


----------



## karebear1

Can I get page 1... or will it  be the top of 2??


YES!!! page 1!!!!!!!!!'


Where in the world is everyone else?????


----------



## tadamom

I'm here and subbing


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ireland_nicole said:


> Made it; man, I go to a movie and ya'll try to sneak away lol



Better than when she moves us in the middle of the night for us East Coast people!!!


----------



## Tink561

I'm here!  Did I make page 1???  

Oh no!!!  I just missed it... oh well, first post of page 2 is good.


----------



## Mirb1214

TeresaJoy-- Ok, I went and measured my size 5 Simply Sweet Jumper,  It measures out FINISHED at 24" (12" across front and back), EXACTLY as it should (I think), which is good.  The sizing says 24" for a size 5.  I went back and remeasured Mollie and she's 22.5".  WHAT IS MY PROBLEM??  It is SO hard to put on going over her head, BUT she can STEP into it.  I guess my question is. . . am I suppose to be able to put it on OVER her head????


----------



## DisneyKings

CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...Thank you....(bow, bow...)



I love this!



*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!


 
Gorgeous



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures



I love this dress!  Can I borrow it the day after her bday for my DD's bday?


----------



## longaberger_lara

Wow! I'm cramming for finals and still made it on page 2!!
Love everything that has been posted. I haven't been able to make much lately, but have more and more ideas to put on my wish list!
It never fails that the week of finals, I get sick. I had to go yesterday and get antibiotics and a shot for strep throat. So sick that I could not make myself start studying and I have tests on Tues. and Wed. Oh, well, I'll do as well as I can!
emcreative - so sorry that your trip didn't turn out to be as magical as you had hoped. The next one will be better.


----------



## jessica52877

I'm here. Guess I'll go and catch up on the other.


----------



## karebear1

Just need to be sure jeanne.... and everyone else sees this. I'm hoping for some pixie dust on this one too!!

Jhammers..... I need your help!!

I'm looking for a source where I can buy a wrought iron drawer/door pull (at least that's what i think these are??) for a craft I'm making. I've seen this type of thing done on blogs from women in Utah where they've done this kinda thing probably at enrichment night. I know you're a Utah girl and may have seen this done and maybe know where I can get these..... (I know... this is probably like asking if you know the Osmonds!  )

Anyway- click on the link please. I'm looking for the wrought iron piece that is conected to the wood board. Have you seen these anywhere?? HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE????

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyVinylD...69988688070562


----------



## teresajoy

CampbellScot said:


> even though I'm more of a lurker these days I wanted to first page it!!



Nice to see you here! How's the puppy doing?



tjbaggott said:


> Hi there, I've been following this thread for the past couple of months admiring all everyones work, and WISHING I had a little girl to dress up in the beautiful dresses I've seen here!  But alas, my little girl just turned 18!!!!  And won't let me pick out/buy her clothes anymore (unless she is with me to pick them out of course).   However I do have a 6 year old DS who is SO excited about our upcoming Disney Trip (this will be his second but he was only 2 when we went the first time and he doesn't remember it).
> 
> I see SO much for little girls here, can someone post pictures of boy outfits that a 6yr old would go for?   Would LOVE to see the Disboutique for Boys!



If you check the Group Photobucket site you will find pictures of boy clothes. And, I'm sure some people will post here for you too! We've had some cute boy outfits made! And, we have several 6 year olds on here!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Better than when she moves us in the middle of the night for us East Coast people!!!



I am pretty sure we are in the same time zone! I just stay up too late! 



Tink561 said:


> I'm here!  Did I make page 1???
> 
> Oh no!!!  I just missed it... oh well, first post of page 2 is good.



Top of the 2nd page is good! 



Mirb1214 said:


> TeresaJoy-- Ok, I went and measured my size 5 Simply Sweet Jumper,  It measures out FINISHED at 24" (12" across front and back), EXACTLY as it should (I think), which is good.  The sizing says 24" for a size 5.  I went back and remeasured Mollie and she's 22.5".  WHAT IS MY PROBLEM??  It is SO hard to put on going over her head, BUT she can STEP into it.  I guess my question is. . . am I suppose to be able to put it on OVER her head????



The first time I tried to put Lydia's on her, I had a harder time than other times! It is kind of a wiggle into it kind of a dress! But, it shouldn't be TOO hard. Maybe your daughter has wide shoulders? I do, that's what made me think of it! 



DisneyKings said:


> I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress!  Can I borrow it the day after her bday for my DD's bday?



I just wanted to commend you on moving your quotes over from the old thread!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

You have all been busy today!!! I still haven't learned to multi quote - much less multi quote another thread, but everyone's work is soooo amazing! I saw some beautiful creations in the last 5-7 pages of the old thread - great work!!!


I bought a rotary cutter and mat today and WOW can I cut out faster!!!!  I also confiscated my Mom's serger (with her permission!!)  I can't wait to see all the beautiful creations that will be on this new thread!!!


----------



## mirandag819

DisneyKings said:


> I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress!  Can I borrow it the day after her bday for my DD's bday?



HAHA I would meet up with you and give it to you for your DD's bday the next day, but with that much white on it, I can say without a doubt it probably won't look wearable after Taylor wears it on her bday . I figured it isn't one she can wear over and over again since it says bday girl, so I wasn't worried about the white too much.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

darn, second page!


----------



## Mirb1214

teresajoy said:


> The first time I tried to put Lydia's on her, I had a harder time than other times! It is kind of a wiggle into it kind of a dress! But, it shouldn't be TOO hard. Maybe your daughter has wide shoulders? I do, that's what made me think of it!
> 
> :



I bet that's it!  Guess I should have thought of that too.  At least I feel better about the fact that I am sewing it correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## emcreative

Oops I'd just posted this on the old thread, lol

And I think I did find a way to make a private blog/TR.  Which also means, I can post the TR sooner and include EVERYONE.  So please PM me your email address if you'd like access (if you've been posting here before and I 'know' you, please not if you just stumbled on this thread!)

((hugs))  Marah


----------



## jham

You pulled a fast one on me!  That didn't look like 250   I had quotes to cut and paste!




karebear1 said:


> Jhammers..... I need your help!!
> 
> I'm lokoing for a source where I can buy a wrought iron drawer/door pull (at least that's what i think these are??) for a craft I'm making.  I've seen this type of thing done on blogs from women in Utah  where they've done this kinda thing probably at enrichment night. I know you're a Utah girl and may have seen this done  and maybe know where I can get these..... (I know... this is probably  like asking if you know the Osmonds!   )
> 
> Anyway- click on the link please. I'm looking for the wrought iron piece that is conected to the wood board.  Have you seen these anywhere??  HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE????
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyVinylDesigner/MyVinylDesigner#slideshow/5282869988688070562



Well, I DO have one of those thingamajiggys lying around somewhere yet to be tied to the craftsy thingamabob that's supposed to hang from it. In fact I think it's the exact same one as your photo.  I just made some skirts for the girl that was in charge of the project.  I'm pretty sure she got them at an art supply (as in oil paints, canvases etc.) and/or woodworking store.  Let me know if you want the exact store name.  



ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, the BR shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used heidi grace fabrics from Joanns that are, conveniently, not on sale this week.  DM, and I were able to split them with our coupons.  And to show you I've completely lost my mind, I got fabric for another fall feliz and a Christmas Vida at HL today.
> 
> ETA: the hem is actually straight, but it doesn't look that way because her back is arched so much LOL.  Also, I was surprised by how little bulk is inside the seams when I serged them.  I know y'all who serge all the time already know that, but mines only a month and a half old, and I'm still amazed at how wonderful the inside looks.  DD wore the dress to HL today (and pronounced it the best dress ever and won't stop twirling in it; she even gasped when she saw it this morning and jumped up and down, clapping.) and I'm ashamed to say, I showed one other sewer the inside of one of the side seams I was so proud.  Sad, but true.



Gorgeous!  I still haven't attempted that one and I've had the pattern lying around forever!  Is there a chicken smiley around here somewhere?


----------



## danicaw

Wow, I am sooo behind. 
With getting ready for DD birthday party last Sunday and a quick trip to Canada for my Mom, I don't know the last time I popped in. I miss you all and your amazing creations!

I haven't done any sewing for over a month but this weekend we decided to turn our guest room into an office and then.... (drum rolll) I get a whole wall for my sewing!!!!!  I think we are going to try and get the change done before the summer is over, so I may be waiting a bit longer before I start on projects. 

Teresa, thanks for posted on FB that we started a new thread... I would have been really lost


----------



## CorNKat'sMom

Does anyone know how difficult the nowbownogo.com princess hair clippies are to make?  There is a option to purchase the e-book to make them on the website.  They look adorable.  I'm pretty non-crafty but would like to try before our upcoming trip.  Thanks.


----------



## disneymomof1

I made it, third page isn't to bad !!


----------



## revrob

I made it!


----------



## my*2*angels

Well, I just did a huge multi quote on the old thread so to sum it up, everyone's things are FABULOUS!  Maybe now I can try and keep up again!

and by the way Teresa... IS lilo TOPLESS? on that send off?


----------



## sohappy

Boo!  No moving buddy for me.  Well, my phone is still in my car, so I could be mistaken. . .  I am here though.


----------



## teresajoy

WDWAtLast said:


> You have all been busy today!!! I still haven't learned to multi quote - much less multi quote another thread, but everyone's work is soooo amazing! I saw some beautiful creations in the last 5-7 pages of the old thread - great work!!!
> 
> 
> I bought a rotary cutter and mat today and WOW can I cut out faster!!!!  I also confiscated my Mom's serger (with her permission!!)  I can't wait to see all the beautiful creations that will be on this new thread!!!



I was in a panic this afternoon when I couldn't find the rotary cutter I use for cutting out CarlaC's patterns! I have one for paper and one for fabric! 



Mirb1214 said:


> I bet that's it!  Guess I should have thought of that too.  At least I feel better about the fact that I am sewing it correctly.
> 
> Thanks!



What I do with Lydia is have her hold her arms straight up over her head, and put it on that way.  Like they tell you when you try on wedding dresses, "dive into it"! 



danicaw said:


> Wow, I am sooo behind.
> With getting ready for DD birthday party last Sunday and a quick trip to Canada for my Mom, I don't know the last time I popped in. I miss you all and your amazing creations!
> 
> I haven't done any sewing for over a month but this weekend we decided to turn our guest room into an office and then.... (drum rolll) I get a whole wall for my sewing!!!!!  I think we are going to try and get the change done before the summer is over, so I may be waiting a bit longer before I start on projects.
> 
> Teresa, thanks for posted on FB that we started a new thread... I would have been really lost



No problem!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi..I made it too...

Lisa Zoe, I just asked you a question on the old board...LOL


----------



## teresajoy

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I just did a huge multi quote on the old thread so to sum it up, everyone's things are FABULOUS!  Maybe now I can try and keep up again!
> 
> and by the way Teresa... IS lilo TOPLESS? on that send off?




Looks like she is wearing a little red top to me.


----------



## teresajoy

CorNKat'sMom said:


> Does anyone know how difficult the nowbownogo.com princess hair clippies are to make?  There is a option to purchase the e-book to make them on the website.  They look adorable.  I'm pretty non-crafty but would like to try before our upcoming trip.  Thanks.



I couldn't find a website with that name, but there are free directions for some princess hair clippies in the bookmarks. Hopefully they didn't move them. I'll try and find it.

Here is Jasmine and Mulan: http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/instruction-contest/2748-jasmine-mulan.html

Little Mermaid: 
http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/instruction-contest/2696-mermaid-instructions.html

There are more, I think if you search clippie in the bookmarks you should be able to find them all.

That site has a superhero one too!
http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/inst...clippie-pin-pal-3rd-contest-instructions.html

Hip Girl Clips is a great site for lots of clippie tutorials!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Nice to see you here! How's the puppy doing?
> 
> 
> 
> If you check the Group Photobucket site you will find pictures of boy clothes. And, I'm sure some people will post here for you too! We've had some cute boy outfits made! And, we have several 6 year olds on here!
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure we are in the same time zone! I just stay up too late!
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the 2nd page is good!
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I tried to put Lydia's on her, I had a harder time than other times! It is kind of a wiggle into it kind of a dress! But, it shouldn't be TOO hard. Maybe your daughter has wide shoulders? I do, that's what made me think of it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to commend you on moving your quotes over from the old thread!!





Oh sure!! Quote everyone on the earth, but pass me by! 





jham said:


> You pulled a fast one on me!  That didn't look like 250   I had quotes to cut and paste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I DO have one of those thingamajiggys lying around somewhere yet to be tied to the craftsy thingamabob that's supposed to hang from it. In fact I think it's the exact same one as your photo.  I just made some skirts for the girl that was in charge of the project.  I'm pretty sure she got them at an art supply (as in oil paints, canvases etc.) and/or woodworking store.  Let me know if you want the exact store name.




I knew it! I JUST KNEW IT!!!  

YES!! If you can find out where she bought them and what the heck they're called I would sooooooo LOVE YOU!!!   I've been in search for eternities for this thing. You, my friend............... are my hero!  


OH WAIT....... I need to add dancing bananas to this post!


----------



## my*2*angels

teresajoy said:


> I saw that little discusion over there!!  No, they just forgot to color her little tube top! Pretend it's flesh colored,  you can see the line where here little tube top is.



 Yeah, but that was just toooo funny!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Can I get page 1... or will it  be the top of 2??
> 
> 
> YES!!! page 1!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> 
> Where in the world is everyone else?????





karebear1 said:


> Oh sure!! Quote everyone on the earth, but pass me by!




Oh dear Queen! Don't you know that you deserve your very OWN post??? I am so glad you made it to the very first page, as befitting your status!


----------



## teresajoy

my*2*angels said:


> Yeah, but that was just toooo funny!



I agree! I got quite a chuckle out of it!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Oh dear Queen! Don't you know that you deserve your very OWN post??? I am so glad you made it to the very first page, as befitting your status!






 Awwwwwww...... thanks.  Now I'm really feelin' the love!


----------



## InkspressYourself

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I would meet up with you and give it to you for your DD's bday the next day, but with that much white on it, I can say without a doubt it probably won't look wearable after Taylor wears it on her bday . I figured it isn't one she can wear over and over again since it says bday girl, so I wasn't worried about the white too much.


Can I CASE your dress.  I remember saying on another thread that I hoped someone made something with it, because I am not good with an original idea.  I only have a 4 X 4 hoop.  I'm trying really hard to be happy for what I have.  Hoop envy is a terrible thing.

I am making curtains for someone and using the money for my serger fund.  Maybe if I get enough business I can hope for a sewing machine with a bigger hoop.


Emcreative,

I'm so sorry about your trip.  I hope that you are all well and the bad/unhappy memories fade quickly.  I will keep you in my prayers.  I wish bad things didn't happen to good people.

On a side note, I hated Pop Century.  We stayed 3 nights and then moved to the Wilderness Lodge.  When I went to the WL to pay the difference, they seemed surprised it mattered enough to me to change.  I know people love Pop Century, maybe I just hit everything wrong, but I didn't like it.

I once said I wanted to stay at each hotel at least once, so now I can just move onto another one.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> Boo!  No moving buddy for me.  Well, my phone is still in my car, so I could be mistaken. . .  I am here though.



I was JUST going to call you!!!  Well text you because it's 9pm.  Maybe I should do it now so you think that I did


----------



## my*2*angels

Marah- just wanted to say  to you and your family!


----------



## bentleygirl22

I made it over here too


----------



## InkspressYourself

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>


This is gorgeous.  I live in the jeans and t shirt capital of the world.  I wish people dressed their kids for school like this.  I love the boots, the dress, the view, everything.



LisaZoe said:


> I could have sworn I flagged a bunch of posts to quote but now I don't have any.  I know I don't remember them all so I'll try to do my best:
> 
> Elisa - Love the Halloween dress!
> Kira - Wow, I love the smocked dress. I'd be afraid to put something like that on Zoe.
> Tink561 - Gracie looks amazing in pink and red.
> 
> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.


 This might be my favorite of yours.  Although, I don't know how I'd ever pick a favorite.

I'm totally in awe of the smocked dress.  The detail on the buttons and everything about it is amazing.


----------



## DisneyKings

teresajoy said:


> I just wanted to commend you on moving your quotes over from the old thread!!



Thanks!  I read your directions on the last post--probably why I was on page 2 instead of 1!



mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I would meet up with you and give it to you for your DD's bday the next day, but with that much white on it, I can say without a doubt it probably won't look wearable after Taylor wears it on her bday . I figured it isn't one she can wear over and over again since it says bday girl, so I wasn't worried about the white too much.



Yeah, white probably won't hold up as well through Disney.  It puts my cupcake shirt/skirt combo to shame.  Heather didn't do all those birthday designs until after I finished the cupcake Mickey.  Since I had to borrow a friend's embroidery machine, I can't now go changing outfits (esp since the military is moving her--don't they know I NEED her machine????!)


----------



## emcreative

InkspressYourself said:


> Emcreative,
> 
> I'm so sorry about your trip.  I hope that you are all well and the bad/unhappy memories fade quickly.  I will keep you in my prayers.  I wish bad things didn't happen to good people.
> 
> On a side note, I hated Pop Century.  We stayed 3 nights and then moved to the Wilderness Lodge.  When I went to the WL to pay the difference, they seemed surprised it mattered enough to me to change.  I know people love Pop Century, maybe I just hit everything wrong, but I didn't like it.
> 
> I once said I wanted to stay at each hotel at least once, so now I can just move onto another one.



Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.

I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.

I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!

*Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> Marah- just wanted to say  to you and your family!



Thanks, and  right back, hon!  (and seeing the curly cutie pics you posted while I was gone also made me smile!)


----------



## 3huskymom

WHAT???? I go out for a few hours to celebrate a friend's nursing school graduation and there's a new thread on page 4 already????? Gotta go catch up now!


----------



## mirandag819

InkspressYourself said:


> Can I CASE your dress.  I remember saying on another thread that I hoped someone made something with it, because I am not good with an original idea.  I only have a 4 X 4 hoop.  I'm trying really hard to be happy for what I have.  Hoop envy is a terrible thing.
> 
> I am making curtains for someone and using the money for my serger fund.  Maybe if I get enough business I can hope for a sewing machine with a bigger hoop.
> 
> 
> Emcreative,
> 
> I'm so sorry about your trip.  I hope that you are all well and the bad/unhappy memories fade quickly.  I will keep you in my prayers.  I wish bad things didn't happen to good people.
> 
> On a side note, I hated Pop Century.  We stayed 3 nights and then moved to the Wilderness Lodge.  When I went to the WL to pay the difference, they seemed surprised it mattered enough to me to change.  I know people love Pop Century, maybe I just hit everything wrong, but I didn't like it.
> 
> I once said I wanted to stay at each hotel at least once, so now I can just move onto another one.



Sure you can CASE it. I am a beginner to sewing, so I am flattered that someone would want to CASE me. Post picture though, I would LOVE to see it!


----------



## aimeeg

Hey I made and brought quotes! 



LisaZoe said:


> Here you go! I hope you'll share photos of Hannah in it... once she gets to actually wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm always nervous to send something to someone who sews! I worry that my seams, stitching, etc. will be inspected with a magnifying glass.
> 
> I hope the tutorial makes sense. I wrote the steps last weekend and then added in the photos once I'd had a chance to edit them. They aren't the best photos but hopefully they show what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have to admit I'm not a fan of the 'cuties' but I'm definitely changing my mind now that this dress is done.
> 
> 
> 
> I really think the Vida works without any extra applique or embroidery. I did this dress last Halloween and really liked the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of documenting how I do the 'butt ruffles' for the Feliz since I'll be doing those for a special dress very soon.  I now there are various ways to do them but the pattern itself is very vague about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should make another version of that. I did that one not long after I started doing applique so it was pretty basic. I think it would be really cute with some of the large scale appliques I like to do. Hmm, ideas are forming...



I am cracking up because I did look at every aspect of the dress. LOL I wanted to see how perfectly you made it and guess what . . . it is perfect! 

Just to let everyone know when Lisa sent the set Hannah was being  . . . well . . . a complete pain in the butt to put it nicely. LOL Luckily she has mellowed a bit and I am again happy to give her things. She was supposed to wear the dress on her sisters bday but the theme was changed to The Little Mermaid. Goodness sakes you cannot wear an Alice dress to a mermaid party!  Hannah is wearing this to WDW next week and then to Kindergarten Orientation. 



3huskymom said:


> Cute outfit! Love the boots! Where do you live? That view is tremendous!



*Jeanne* Where did you get those amazing kick a$$ faux Doc Martins????? OMG I had those in 1992. My children NEED them!!! LOL I adore this dress. What fabric line is that and do you mind sharing the pattern? (Sorry I think I qouted the wrong post.) 



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.



Words cannot express how happy this dress makes me. I would wear it on my bday. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I love the look of this Vida.  it makes it seem like "ordinary" people can do it too  Not that your fabrics are ordinary  You have unbelievable skill in fabrics!
> 
> So that feliz you are making....you know with "butt ruflles"??????  A person can never have too many of those  Oh and a tutorial would be great.  I have seen lots of people complain about the "vagueness" of that pattern and the butt ruffles.  Well not the butt ruffles themselves....really how can anyone complain abut butt ruffles??



BUTT RUFFLES!!!  They have been on mind all day!! LOL


----------



## disneymomof1

emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*



At Port Orleans Riverside you can get 5 to a room and with connecting rooms you should have more than enough space,just make sure you request connecting not adjoining rooms,a few years ago we requested adjoining and they made it clear that adjoining is just being in the general vicinity of the other room, connecting means connected by the interior door, which in my opinion is a big difference. POR is a  moderate and very nice, great pool, beautiful grounds, lots of activities and boat to downtown disney.


----------



## CorNKat'sMom

sorry i posted the wrong website it is www.nobownogo.com.


----------



## aksunshine

You move too fast! Man! Well, at least I made it!


----------



## InkspressYourself

disneymomof1 said:


> At Port Orleans Riverside you can get 5 to a room and with connecting rooms you should have more than enough space,just make sure you request connecting not adjoining rooms,a few years ago we requested adjoining and they made it clear that adjoining is just being in the general vicinity of the other room, connecting means connected by the interior door, which in my opinion is a big difference. POR is a  moderate and very nice, great pool, beautiful grounds, lots of activities and boat to downtown disney.


We are staying at POR for our second time when we go in Sept.  I liked it the first time.  It was peaceful, very laid back and cheaper then the BeachClub, which was where we stayed our first time.  The only down I remember from that trip is that we were on the 2nd floor and dd2 was only 12 weeks old.  There aren't elevators and I would have had a hard time going back to the room by myself with dd2.  We had our huge carseat stroller combo with us.

So if any of your children are still in a stroller request the ground floor!


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*





Have you looked into renting points from a DVCer?? These DVC rooms would be great for your size family and you can really get a good deal renting points. Go hang out o the DVC rental boards for a while. Read some- see what people do and how they do it. READ ALL THE GUIDELINES and do some research. In general, people rent their points for $10.00/point. 5 days (arriving Sunday, leaving Friday- this would  be the first 2 weeks in Dec.), in a 2 bedroom, at BCV during that time would be about 170 points- so it'd cost you $1700.00 for the stay at BCV.  Now.... you don't get daily maid service, but you will get an awesome resort, in an awesome location with an awesome pool, an awesome full kitchen , living room, 2 bedrooms and a washer & dryer. Is that awsome enough for you???

OKW would be even less points - 130 pts. to be exact and those rooms are HUGE!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Yeah, but that was just toooo funny!



WAIT!  I missed something?  Where was Lilo naked?



emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*



DVC 2 bedroom?  We also really like POR.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Have you looked into renting points from a DVCer?? These DVC rooms would be great for your size family and you can really get a good deal renting points. Go hang out o the DVC rental boards for a while. Read some- see what people do and how they do it. READ ALL THE GUIDELINES and do some research. In general, people rent their points for $10.00/point. 5 days (arriving Sunday, leaving Friday- this would  be the first 2 weeks in Dec.), in a 2 bedroom, at BCV during that time would be about 65 points- so it'd cost you $1700.00 for the stay at BCV.  Now.... you don't get daily maid service, but you will get an awesome resort, in an awesome location with an awesome pool, an awesome full kitchen , living room, 2 bedrooms and a washer & dryer. Is that awsome enough for you???



This sooo wasn't meant for me but I must comment...WHY am I not doing this????  I need to start looking into this!!!  We would only need a studio.  If a 2 bedroom is $1700 for 5 days, a studio is probably cheaper than paying for a room at AKL!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> WAIT!  I missed something?  Where was Lilo naked?



Teresa's post on the last thread announcing the move!  Check it out!!!


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> This sooo wasn't meant for me but I must comment...WHY am I not doing this????  I need to start looking into this!!!  We would only need a studio.  If a 2 bedroom is $1700 for 5 days, a studio is probably cheaper than paying for a room at AKL!!!




A studio at BCV's during that time would be 65 points or $650.00- Problem is, DURING THE 2 weeks before Christmas and Christmas time- you really have to have things lined up ahead of time.  Like 11 months ahead of time.  But if you can arrange it, you 've got it made!


----------



## Tweevil

Awww man.... I spent all day hitting refresh on the old thread, got a hankering for ice cream and wham....  I missed it and now I am a page 5 kinda chick. LOL 

So, now I am sitting here with chocolate sprinkles in my bra because the ice cream melted so fast.... but I am happy to be here.


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> Sure you can CASE it. I am a beginner to sewing, so I am flattered that someone would want to CASE me. Post picture though, I would LOVE to see it!



Miranda, with outfits like that you should no longer consider yourself a beginner!


----------



## revrob

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Teresa's post on the last thread announcing the move!  Check it out!!!



Going to check it out!  Thanks1



Tweevil said:


> Awww man.... I spent all day hitting refresh on the old thread, got a hankering for ice cream and wham....  I missed it and now I am a page 5 kinda chick. LOL
> 
> So, now I am sitting here with chocolate sprinkles in my bra because the ice cream melted so fast.... but I am happy to be here.


----------



## karebear1

Tweevil said:


> Awww man.... I spent all day hitting refresh on the old thread, got a hankering for ice cream and wham....  I missed it and now I am a page 5 kinda chick. LOL
> 
> So, now I am sitting here with chocolate sprinkles in my bra because the ice cream melted so fast.... but I am happy to be here.





That is  CLASSIC!  Where is the tag fairy when you need her??


----------



## 3huskymom

InkspressYourself said:


> We are staying at POR for our second time when we go in Sept.  I liked it the first time.  It was peaceful, very laid back and cheaper then the BeachClub, which was where we stayed our first time.  The only down I remember from that trip is that we were on the 2nd floor and dd2 was only 12 weeks old.  There aren't elevators and I would have had a hard time going back to the room by myself with dd2.  We had our huge carseat stroller combo with us.
> 
> So if any of your children are still in a stroller request the ground floor!



We were there in May and I  recall riding the elevator when we got there and when we left with our luggage. THey are few and far between but our building had at least one. We usually stay off property but we enjoyed POFQ, quiet and laidback.


----------



## woodkins

Marah...Soo sorry to hear that your trip was not as magical as it could have been. As a mom of a "special" little girl, we had a trip 2 years ago that was a disaster and even had to be cut short. I know how disappointing it can be & I hope that you are able to find some of the fun for from the trip & I pray that all of your children are okay and everyone returned safe and healthy.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> A studio at BCV's during that time would be 65 points or $650.00- Problem is, DURING THE 2 weeks before Christmas and Christmas time- you really have to have things lined up ahead of time.  Like 11 months ahead of time.  But if you can arrange it, you 've got it made!



So at a less busy time of year it could be LESS than $650????  Oh I am so looking into this for our next trip!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I leave to the fabric store and you are already on page 5.

I have to go get my moving buddy, since we just went to the fabric store she is probably off planning outfits.


----------



## WDWAtLast

mirandag819 said:


> Sure you can CASE it. I am a beginner to sewing, so I am flattered that someone would want to CASE me. Post picture though, I would LOVE to see it!



LOVE the birthday dress!!  I am CASEing your Mickey/Minnie halter twirl - thanks to your great instructions on the last thread! I have everything cut and will be sewing tomorrow!!  Takes me twice as long, since I have two daughters - have to make two of everything!!


----------



## 3huskymom

karebear1 said:


> That is  CLASSIC!  Where is the tag fairy when you need her??



Ok, I've been wondering for months.....what is the inside joke behind the tag fairy????


----------



## InkspressYourself

3huskymom said:


> We were there in May and I  recall riding the elevator when we got there and when we left with our luggage. THey are few and far between but our building had at least one. We usually stay off property but we enjoyed POFQ, quiet and laidback.


I think the FQ has elevators, but Riverside doesn't.  Or I'm completely off my rocker.


----------



## Tweevil

karebear1 said:


> That is  CLASSIC!  Where is the tag fairy when you need her??



What's a tag fairy?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

3huskymom said:


> Ok, I've been wondering for months.....what is the inside joke behind the tag fairy????



No inside joke...the Tag Fairy looks around at people's comments on the boards, find something you wrote that is hilarious or embarrassing and adds it under your name!  See how some people (Karen included) have multi colored quotes under their username?  The Tag Fairy puts those there!


----------



## mirandag819

Tweevil said:


> What's a tag fairy?



A Tag fairy is the person who copies what you say (usually something funny or embarrassing and puts it under your user name. If you scroll through some posts and look at the words below people's name, you will see some phrases that were added by the tag fairy. If you haven't been tagged there is just the default DIS boards word based on your number of posts.


----------



## karamat

Wow - made it page 6.  Better than the last couple of moves where I didn't make it until page 15 or 20 


Way off topic, but.... I know there are a number of nurses that hang out here... I'm thinking about making a career change and going to nursing school.  Any thoughts, advice, tips, etc?  I've been out of school too long, so there are 4 pre-reqs I'd need to (re)take before I can start and I wouldn't actually start school until Fall 2010.  Please feel free to PM me if you have any advice to share.


Thanks!


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>



Very cute Jeanne!  I love the fall colors!  Which pattern did you use?  Love how the tights match too!




mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures
> 
> ]




Very cute!  Love the dresses and Heathersue's designs are fantastic on it!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, the BR shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used heidi grace fabrics from Joanns that are, conveniently, not on sale this week.  DM, and I were able to split them with our coupons.  And to show you I've completely lost my mind, I got fabric for another fall feliz and a Christmas Vida at HL today.
> 
> ETA: the hem is actually straight, but it doesn't look that way because her back is arched so much LOL.  Also, I was surprised by how little bulk is inside the seams when I serged them.  I know y'all who serge all the time already know that, but mines only a month and a half old, and I'm still amazed at how wonderful the inside looks.  DD wore the dress to HL today (and pronounced it the best dress ever and won't stop twirling in it; she even gasped when she saw it this morning and jumped up and down, clapping.) and I'm ashamed to say, I showed one other sewer the inside of one of the side seams I was so proud.  Sad, but true.




Great dress!  I am way too scared to try that pattern!







Tweevil said:


> Awww man.... I spent all day hitting refresh on the old thread, got a hankering for ice cream and wham....  I missed it and now I am a page 5 kinda chick. LOL
> 
> So, now I am sitting here with chocolate sprinkles in my bra because the ice cream melted so fast.... but I am happy to be here.





WDWAtLast said:


> LOVE the birthday dress!!  I am CASEing your Mickey/Minnie halter twirl - thanks to your great instructions on the last thread! I have everything cut and will be sewing tomorrow!!  Takes me twice as long, since I have two daughters - have to make two of everything!!







jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>





mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her grinning sooooo big because she thought it was her bday today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to post at least a few twirl pictures





ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, of course, the BR shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used heidi grace fabrics from Joanns that are, conveniently, not on sale this week.  DM, and I were able to split them with our coupons.  And to show you I've completely lost my mind, I got fabric for another fall feliz and a Christmas Vida at HL today.
> 
> ETA: the hem is actually straight, but it doesn't look that way because her back is arched so much LOL.  Also, I was surprised by how little bulk is inside the seams when I serged them.  I know y'all who serge all the time already know that, but mines only a month and a half old, and I'm still amazed at how wonderful the inside looks.  DD wore the dress to HL today (and pronounced it the best dress ever and won't stop twirling in it; she even gasped when she saw it this morning and jumped up and down, clapping.) and I'm ashamed to say, I showed one other sewer the inside of one of the side seams I was so proud.  Sad, but true.


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So at a less busy time of year it could be LESS than $650????  Oh I am so looking into this for our next trip!



No- actually that's a low point VALUE tie (the first 2 weeks in December) and that's as low as the points are gonna go- but that's Really DANG GOOD for a deluxe resort- don'tcha think?



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I've been wondering for months.....what is the inside joke behind the tag fairy????





Tweevil said:


> What's a tag fairy?



No inside joke at all. There really is a tag fairy! Look under my user name .  

<------------  over there.. to the left!  See those little colorful sentences under my name? the tag fairy put them there! She thought they were funny, or interesting or..... something!   She'll do that  every now and again when she's out looking over the threads on the boards.  


So....... BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WRITE.... YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN THE TAG FAIRY WILL STRIKE!


----------



## emcreative

karebear1 said:


> Have you looked into renting points from a DVCer?? These DVC rooms would be great for your size family and you can really get a good deal renting points. Go hang out o the DVC rental boards for a while. Read some- see what people do and how they do it. READ ALL THE GUIDELINES and do some research. In general, people rent their points for $10.00/point. 5 days (arriving Sunday, leaving Friday- this would  be the first 2 weeks in Dec.), in a 2 bedroom, at BCV during that time would be about 170 points- so it'd cost you $1700.00 for the stay at BCV.  Now.... you don't get daily maid service, but you will get an awesome resort, in an awesome location with an awesome pool, an awesome full kitchen , living room, 2 bedrooms and a washer & dryer. Is that awsome enough for you???
> 
> OKW would be even less points - 130 pts. to be exact and those rooms are HUGE!




This sounds like something we'd like to do.  I'm so very nervous about this kind of transaction with someone we don't "know" though...does that make sense?   I'm assuming there's some type of organized trade or secure transaction.   I'll have to read up some more!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 3huskymom

InkspressYourself said:


> I think the FQ has elevators, but Riverside doesn't.  Or I'm completely off my rocker.



Sorry I said POFQ and meant POR, look at my  siggy it's even there too! I asked my hubby too and he said they were there too...


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> I have to go get my moving buddy, since we just went to the fabric store she is probably off planning outfits.



Thanks moving buddy.  I'm here.  The wedding is over.  The newlyweds return from Disneyworld tonight then leave for Oklahoma on Tuesday afternoon.

For those not on Facebook, I'll be sharing wedding photos one of these days.
But now it's off to contemplate customs.  Apparently I don't have a lot of time for 10 outfits x2.  They leave in "76 more sleeps"


----------



## emcreative

karebear1 said:


> No- actually that's a low point VALUE tie (the first 2 weeks in December) and that's as low as the points are gonna go- but that's Really DANG GOOD for a deluxe resort- don'tcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No inside joke at all. There really is a tag fairy! Look under my user name .
> 
> <------------  over there.. to the left!  See those little colorful sentences under my name? the tag fairy put them there! She thought they were funny, or interesting or..... something!   She'll do that  every now and again when she's out looking over the threads on the boards.
> 
> 
> So....... BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WRITE.... YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN THE TAG FAIRY WILL STRIKE!




I've covered myself in tag fairy spray (remember monster spray when you were little?)  That or I'm using my star wars style cloaking device- I'm under tag fairy the radar (first time in my LIFE!!!)


----------



## DisneyKings

InkspressYourself said:


> I think the FQ has elevators, but Riverside doesn't.  Or I'm completely off my rocker.



We were in one of the mansions at POR & there was an elevator.


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> This sounds like something we'd like to do.  I'm so very nervous about this kind of transaction with someone we don't "know" though...does that make sense?   I'm assuming there's some type of organized trade or secure transaction.   I'll have to read up some more!  Thanks for the tip!



I totally understand- that's why I suggested you really do some long time reading and searching before you do anything. They give you good guidleines over on the rent trade board.  Some of which include : Being sure to look for people that have a number of posts under their belt- and definetly ask for references from people that have rented off them before.  There should be a contract- if there's not- don't do it.

Ask lots of questions over on those DVC boards about renting points- and don;t do anything unless you feel really comfortable.


----------



## Tweevil

mirandag819 said:


> A Tag fairy is the person who copies what you say (usually something funny or embarrassing and puts it under your user name. If you scroll through some posts and look at the words below people's name, you will see some phrases that were added by the tag fairy. If you haven't been tagged there is just the default DIS boards word based on your number of posts.




Oh gotcha!


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> Miranda, with outfits like that you should no longer consider yourself a beginner!




Agreed.   Even travel weary I'm in awe of her awesome Birthday Outfit...lol it was awesome to show hubby how the scratchings I made transformed into something amazing by HeatherSue and Miranda!!


Miranda (and Heather)  now I've got 1.5 years to "pick your brains" on Christmasy stuff for our next trip!  The girls will be older and probably not want much over tees..but seriously, we gotta come up with some coolness for Phineas and Ferb!  Quick, start thinking, we've only got 1.5 years!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

karebear1 said:


> Have you looked into renting points from a DVCer?? These DVC rooms would be great for your size family and you can really get a good deal renting points. Go hang out o the DVC rental boards for a while. Read some- see what people do and how they do it. READ ALL THE GUIDELINES and do some research. In general, people rent their points for $10.00/point. 5 days (arriving Sunday, leaving Friday- this would  be the first 2 weeks in Dec.), in a 2 bedroom, at BCV during that time would be about 170 points- so it'd cost you $1700.00 for the stay at BCV.  Now.... you don't get daily maid service, but you will get an awesome resort, in an awesome location with an awesome pool, an awesome full kitchen , living room, 2 bedrooms and a washer & dryer. Is that awsome enough for you???
> 
> OKW would be even less points - 130 pts. to be exact and those rooms are HUGE!



I have rented points to others twice and will most likely do so in the future, back in late winter I was looking to rent 65 point out, but then I decided we want a 2 bedroom for our next trip, so I banked them and decided to forfeit the other 3 points I couldnt bank. 
I own at Old Key West and thats where Im booked for now, but come October Im crossing my fingers that I can get in at BW or BC (have to wait to the 7 month mark for properties you dont own at)

Obviously I need a moving buddy now that the baby is born....can't believe Im on like page 7...

I too went for ice cream- and I dont even want to THINK about how many points that sundae was!!! Not to mention the 5 Guys dinner I had!

TOMORROW I will get back on track! Im having the same issue I did after my first was born- I have a wicked hard time losing weight until I stop nursing- and I plan to nurse til 6 months (and hopefully sleeping thru the night in her own room). I keep thinking DH will kick me out of the bedroom, but he says he rarely hears Hannah or me. I made the Pooh quilt thinking I would be using that twin bed a lot and I have yet to sleep in it. LOL

I wanted to finish my simple sundresses for DD and I accomplished nothing! 
I was up til 2am reading Twilight (for like the 4th time)

Toadstool- You wanted a Bow tutorial?? Did you look in the photobucket? Im pretty sure it's in there...I took pictures of Sew Beautfuls tute and posted it.

EMCreative-i have to share my story with you. In 1976 I supposedly went to WDW- but I don't really remember anything at all. Fast forward to my honeymoon, DH wanted to go, I looked at the pretty pictures of little sailboats on a lake and white beaches with hammocks and agreed...to a trip in August! It was a terrible,awful, very bad trip and I swore I was NOT a "WDW person" and would never go back. I had always looooved Disney, so I was really disappointed. A few months later we were discussing when we might take our next vacay and where we would go. DH said we couldn't really afford another trip- but if I wanted to try another WDW trip (to give it a second go and "meld" the 2 trips together, he would do that) so I agreed and took over the planning. Here I am 6 years later sewing disney clothes and dreaming of our next trip...in 9 months! I still refer to that second trip as 'honeymoon Part II' so I second the second trip theory!


----------



## Tweevil

I am just soooo full of questions tonight.......

Where can you get the water soluable stabilizer stuff?  I looked around here and can't find any (we do not have a fabric store for 100 miles)....

Any online recommendations and how much do you usually pay?

Thanks!!


----------



## teresajoy

CorNKat'sMom said:


> sorry i posted the wrong website it is www.nobownogo.com.



Those look just like the ones in the free tutorials. I'd try the free ones first. 



Tweevil said:


> Awww man.... I spent all day hitting refresh on the old thread, got a hankering for ice cream and wham....  I missed it and now I am a page 5 kinda chick. LOL
> 
> So, now I am sitting here with chocolate sprinkles in my bra because the ice cream melted so fast.... but I am happy to be here.



That is SOOO funny! 



3huskymom said:


> Ok, I've been wondering for months.....what is the inside joke behind the tag fairy????





Tweevil said:


> What's a tag fairy?





mirandag819 said:


> A Tag fairy is the person who copies what you say (usually something funny or embarrassing and puts it under your user name. If you scroll through some posts and look at the words below people's name, you will see some phrases that were added by the tag fairy. If you haven't been tagged there is just the default DIS boards word based on your number of posts.



You can change what it says under your name yourself, but only the tag fairy can make it in color.  Like mine. 



emcreative said:


> This sounds like something we'd like to do.  I'm so very nervous about this kind of transaction with someone we don't "know" though...does that make sense?   I'm assuming there's some type of organized trade or secure transaction.   I'll have to read up some more!  Thanks for the tip!



Do you have to be on property? You could rent a house for around $600 for a week. You'd have the house all to yourself.  We do this when we take our big family vacations.


----------



## InkspressYourself

3huskymom said:


> Sorry I said POFQ and meant POR, look at my  siggy it's even there too! I asked my hubby too and he said they were there too...





DisneyKings said:


> We were in one of the mansions at POR & there was an elevator.


I wonder if we could have been in a building without one.  Is it possible that I could have missed them?  Were they disquised?  Behind a hidden mickey?

When we go this time, I'll look around, but now that everyone can walk it wont matter to us anymore.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Do you have to be on property? You could rent a house for around $600 for a week. You'd have the house all to yourself.  We do this when we take our big family vacations.



This is another  very good suggestion. Our first ever trip to WDW my Aunt rented a house for us and it was lovely! there are some real screamin' deals on those homes too!


----------



## LisaZoe

jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.



That is so cute! Is that pattern from modkidboutique?



Floridamomof2 said:


> This is so cute.  I was just thinking I wonder what one looks like with out the appliques.  I am new as sewing and am just not there yet with appliqueing but love the style of the Vida.  I checked out your tutorial too on the Vida thanks so much for taking the time to do that.  Quick question too... ??? Can you only buy the Vida pattern online if so where is a good place to get one.  I did Google it and came up with several places.  Thanks in advance for your help.... and thank you again for doing that tutorial.



There may be some specialty fabric shops that carry the Farbenmix patterns but my only option is to buy online. I've usually just googled the name of the pattern with Farbenmix to limit the results. Then I check prices including shipping. I think I got my Vida pattern from a woman on ecrater.



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!



That came out so cute! Heather's applique designs are perfect. I'm so envious of those who can do larger than 4x4" machine applique.



Camping Griswalds said:


> I love the look of this Vida.  it makes it seem like "ordinary" people can do it too  Not that your fabrics are ordinary  You have unbelievable skill in fabrics!
> 
> So that feliz you are making....you know with "butt ruflles"??????  A person can never have too many of those  Oh and a tutorial would be great.  I have seen lots of people complain about the "vagueness" of that pattern and the butt ruffles.  Well not the butt ruffles themselves....really how can anyone complain abut butt ruffles??



I'm planning to make so many ruffles the little girl will have trouble walking from the weight.  Seriously, though, I hope a nice cascade of ruffles from about the sash down will work.

I've only purchased one Studio Tantrum pattern so I don't know if they all have just basic instructions but there do seem to be more tutorials for this pattern than others. The instructions don't really even do more than mention at what point ruffles can be added. In photos, it looks to me like many people stitch the ruffles on top of the fabric. I prefer to enclose the raw edges in a seam so I end up with multiple strips that are stitched together (with a ruffle in each seam) to make the back panel.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi LisaZoe
> 
> When you do your larger appliques how do you attach the larger pieces without them puckering...I did a Minnie one a while back and I noticed where I fused larger pieces of fabric on, they were a little lumpy? Can't think of the right word...maybe orange peely? Do you think my iron was too hot...that is the only thing I can think of. I have a huge Pirate Mickey applique that I have been working on...and I'm afraid to get started...LOL



I don't think I've ever noticed that happening. Do you think you might be seeing the 'texture' of the fusible itself? I just checked some applique I have around and I don't see anything but then I mostly use fabric with a printed texture or pattern that might make it harder to notice. Of course since I've mostly only seen my own appliques and learned on my own, I might not even be aware that there's a texture that's not supposed to be there.  I'm sitting here turning an applique in various angles to see if I'm missing anything. All I notice is the texture of the fabric weave and small 'crinkles' that seem a natural part of most fabric.



tjbaggott said:


> I see SO much for little girls here, can someone post pictures of boy outfits that a 6yr old would go for?   Would LOVE to see the Disboutique for Boys!



Definitely check out the Disboutique photobucket account (see the first post of this thread). Designs for girls definitely outnumber those for boys. I do both but have to admit I find it easier to design for girls. When I do things for boys, I feel much more limited in which colors, prints and styles I can do. I feel like I'm in a 'rut' and mostly do jeans/shorts and tees - with applique.



aimeeg said:


> I am cracking up because I did look at every aspect of the dress. LOL I wanted to see how perfectly you made it and guess what . . . it is perfect!



That's a relief! Having sewn mostly for myself over the past 30+ years, I worry that my methods aren't up to par. Not that I don't think they're constructed soundly but more that how I do it may not be the 'right way', KWIM?  I got a real insecure feeling when I first started checking out  boutique boards. So many people talked so much about the classes, couture methods, etc. they used and here I was just a home sewer wanting to make a little cash.  I felt better, though, when a friend mentioned that one of the biggest critics of poor construction mentioned her biggest 'pet peeve' is when the seams at the crotch don't line up. I considered that a fairly basic criteria so I thought maybe I was OK after all. It's so hard for me to think of what I do as something most other people couldn't do just as well or better.



aimeeg said:


> Just to let everyone know when Lisa sent the set Hannah was being  . . . well . . . a complete pain in the butt to put it nicely. LOL Luckily she has mellowed a bit and I am again happy to give her things. She was supposed to wear the dress on her sisters bday but the theme was changed to The Little Mermaid. Goodness sakes you cannot wear an Alice dress to a mermaid party!  Hannah is wearing this to WDW next week and then to Kindergarten Orientation.



I'm glad Hannah's attitude is smoothing out. I've been struggling with Zoe over that issue for a few months. I know most of the problems happen when she's tired so I've tried getting her to bed earlier. It worked during school but it's been so hard to stick to a schedule this summer.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Ok...so I hadddd to show y'all it was killing me!!!(Sorry Teresa)~I saw these on another forum and knew y'all would love them. I also included the tutorial if anyone is eager enough to make any!!!






The tutorial:
http://patchyapple.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/patchyapple-boxy-bag-tutorial/


----------



## aksunshine

So I worked on this today. I was thinking about a tutu bottom, but I'm not sure about it now. What should go on the bottom in your opinion?


----------



## LisaZoe

Shameless blog plug - I finally finished my Vida tutorial. I'd love to get your feedback on it, anything I missed as well as any suggestions for future tutorials. I want to try to do a new one at least once each week.



Tweevil said:


> I am just soooo full of questions tonight.......
> 
> Where can you get the water soluble stabilizer stuff?  I looked around here and can't find any (we do not have a fabric store for 100 miles)....
> 
> Any online recommendations and how much do you usually pay?
> 
> Thanks!!



The only kind I've purchased is called Sulky Solvy. I get it from our local JoAnns where it's sold by the package and by the yard. I think it's about $2 per yard but I usually try to get it when I can get it at least 40% off. I imagine it and other brands are available online.


----------



## emcreative

karebear1 said:


> This is another  very good suggestion. Our first ever trip to WDW my Aunt rented a house for us and it was lovely! there are some real screamin' deals on those homes too!




We would really love to remain on Disney property, we love their transport!   Oh and refillable mugs, lol!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Agreed.   Even travel weary I'm in awe of her awesome Birthday Outfit...lol it was awesome to show hubby how the scratchings I made transformed into something amazing by HeatherSue and Miranda!!
> 
> 
> Miranda (and Heather)  now I've got 1.5 years to "pick your brains" on Christmasy stuff for our next trip!  The girls will be older and probably not want much over tees..but seriously, we gotta come up with some coolness for Phineas and Ferb!  Quick, start thinking, we've only got 1.5 years!!!



Awww you are so sweet! I'd love to help you come up with something, actually if you haven't bit the bullet and bought an embroidery machine by then, I would love to help make something for you. You have been so great to help come up with drawings for the things in my head that I could never come close to making without your help. 

Which reminds me.... you were gone when I asked for tips, you are the research goodess and image queen.... so you might have an idea. Long story short (since I don't know if I had decided before you left or not)..... since DH is going and I need a 2nd room I decided to move from the Poly to Shades of Green. The only problem with that is now I can't do the in room birthday mickey celebration thing from Disney Florist. I want to "fake it" myself (I am hoping to just send Taylor to my mom's room in the morning and decorate and put out lots of presents from Mickey and the Gang myself before we leave for the parks). Which gets me to the real question..... do you have any suggestions on how I can print off what looks like Mickey footprints.... any ideas for cute package tags? 

I also still want to find some sort of cute giftbox type things (similar to what the florist uses)..... I love how it looks in the pictures and I like the idea of her being able to just take off a lid instead of upwrapping (one because then I would have to wrap it, and two because I want it to clearly look different then her presents from us, and finally I just love the look of those boxes). So has anyone seen these style of boxes for sale anywhere??


----------



## teresajoy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok...so I hadddd to show y'all it was killing me!!!(Sorry Teresa)~I saw these on another forum and knew y'all would love them. I also included the tutorial if anyone is eager enough to make any!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutorial:
> http://patchyapple.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/patchyapple-boxy-bag-tutorial/



That is so cute!! I'll add that to the bookmarks! 



emcreative said:


> We would really love to remain on Disney property, we love their transport!   Oh and refillable mugs, lol!



Funny, that's the thing I'm dreading about staying on property! I feel so trapped!  I understand why you would like it though! (and, you don't actually have to stay on property to get those mugs!  )


----------



## mommyof3princess

I missed the bus but I caught a taxi. Page 7 isn't so bad.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Holy cow!!!  I was gone for a couple of hours...only page 245 on the "old thread' and already page 7 here???


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Awww you are so sweet! I'd love to help you come up with something, actually if you haven't bit the bullet and bought an embroidery machine by then, I would love to help make something for you. You have been so great to help come up with drawings for the things in my head that I could never come close to making without your help.
> 
> Which reminds me.... you were gone when I asked for tips, you are the research goodess and image queen.... so you might have an idea. Long story short (since I don't know if I had decided before you left or not)..... since DH is going and I need a 2nd room I decided to move from the Poly to Shades of Green. The only problem with that is now I can't do the in room birthday mickey celebration thing from Disney Florist. I want to "fake it" myself (I am hoping to just send Taylor to my mom's room in the morning and decorate and put out lots of presents from Mickey and the Gang myself before we leave for the parks). Which gets me to the real question..... do you have any suggestions on how I can print off what looks like Mickey footprints.... any ideas for cute package tags?
> 
> I also still want to find some sort of cute giftbox type things (similar to what the florist uses)..... I love how it looks in the pictures and I like the idea of her being able to just take off a lid instead of upwrapping (one because then I would have to wrap it, and two because I want it to clearly look different then her presents from us, and finally I just love the look of those boxes). So has anyone seen these style of boxes for sale anywhere??



I'd be happy to brainstorm ideas with you (when my brain is working again).  Does anyone know what they use for "mickey prints" in the other package?  My first thought would be to print out some window clings in his foot shape and put them on the floor- after all, Mickey is magic, so his footprints wouldn't be just "normal" would they?!?!  Then she can put them on the window afterward too.

And it seems I've even seen those gift boxes at Walmart and the like...you could decorate with store bought stickers or some stickers you print out, too!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> This sounds like something we'd like to do.  I'm so very nervous about this kind of transaction with someone we don't "know" though...does that make sense?   I'm assuming there's some type of organized trade or secure transaction.   I'll have to read up some more!  Thanks for the tip!



There are lots of DVC owners on this thread! 
I've had several successful transactions here on the DVC rent/trade board.  As long as you read up on the rules, and follow them, you're pretty safe.



aksunshine said:


> So I worked on this today. I was thinking about a tutu bottom, but I'm not sure about it now. What should go on the bottom in your opinion?



something full - twirly skirt, tutu, pettiskirt, soemthing like that would be really cute!



LisaZoe said:


> Shameless blog plug - I finally finished my Vida tutorial. I'd love to get your feedback on it, anything I missed as well as any suggestions for future tutorials. I want to try to do a new one at least once each week.
> 
> 
> 
> The only kind I've purchased is called Sulky Solvy. I get it from our local JoAnns where it's sold by the package and by the yard. I think it's about $2 per yard but I usually try to get it when I can get it at least 40% off. I imagine it and other brands are available online.




Going to check it out!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> I'm planning to make so many ruffles the little girl will have trouble walking from the weight.  Seriously, though, I hope a nice cascade of ruffles from about the sash down will work.



I triple dog dare you to do that  ( Anyone reading or paying attention....know what movie that is from???)



aksunshine said:


> So I worked on this today. I was thinking about a tutu bottom, but I'm not sure about it now. What should go on the bottom in your opinion?



I love those fabrics together!  I think a pink and black tutu would be really cute!


----------



## emcreative

aksunshine said:


> So I worked on this today. I was thinking about a tutu bottom, but I'm not sure about it now. What should go on the bottom in your opinion?




I'm not sure how soon you need this, but I think it would look awesome with LisaZoe's "layered" skirt pattern when she finishes it...maybe she'll repost the pink version of the skirt she made so you can see?

And if you need it before her pattern is out, perhaps put of of those peek-a-boo skirts with it?  Someone posted one just recently.

I always worry that a tutu will be scratchy, but that's because my two of my girls have sensory issues with clothing.  If you'd rather not sew, a pettiskirt would be awesome as well.


----------



## ireland_nicole

3huskymom said:


> We were there in May and I  recall riding the elevator when we got there and when we left with our luggage. THey are few and far between but our building had at least one. We usually stay off property but we enjoyed POFQ, quiet and laidback.



At POR; the mansion rooms have elevators but only sleep 4.  The alligator bayou rooms can sleep up to 5 w/ a "small" trundle bed, but have no elevators.



fairygoodmother said:


> Thanks moving buddy.  I'm here.  The wedding is over.  The newlyweds return from Disneyworld tonight then leave for Oklahoma on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> For those not on Facebook, I'll be sharing wedding photos one of these days.
> But now it's off to contemplate customs.  Apparently I don't have a lot of time for 10 outfits x2.  They leave in "76 more sleeps"



Is there a disboutiqers group on facebook?


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok...so I hadddd to show y'all it was killing me!!!(Sorry Teresa)~I saw these on another forum and knew y'all would love them. I also included the tutorial if anyone is eager enough to make any!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutorial:
> http://patchyapple.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/patchyapple-boxy-bag-tutorial/



Those are so cool!  I saved the link - I might have to give them a try!


----------



## aimeeg

Camping Griswalds said:


> I triple dog dare you to do that  ( Anyone reading or paying attention....know what movie that is from???)
> 
> 
> 
> I love those fabrics together!  I think a pink and black tutu would be really cute!



A Christmas Story!!! 

I agree a pink tutu would be great!


----------



## mirandag819

aksunshine said:


> So I worked on this today. I was thinking about a tutu bottom, but I'm not sure about it now. What should go on the bottom in your opinion?



That is cute. What about this skirt for the bottom.... you could use some of the pirate prints and some pink and black tulle.... http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/skirts-dresses/How-to-Make-a-Layered-Tulle-Twirl-Skirt.htm

I used it to make this skirt, but there are several cute piratey skirts in this pattern with a similar style shirt in the I made this section.


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all,
so tomorrows goal is to work on a sesame street outfit for busch gardens forests of fun in bg williamsburg.  i was trying to think of something else, but i have zero ideas right now. if anyone thinks of anything before i go fabric shopping tomorrow let me know. thanks

also mia wants to be a cupcake for halloween. i have found a few ideas online, but have any of you done this? Help please


----------



## ireland_nicole

shamless repost of earlier feliz pic:






to whomever asked about how many hours?  The answer; too many, and primarily because of serious operator error (ie, totally avoidable, stupid mistakes).  Because of my close personal relationship with my seam ripper, it took about 12 hours total over two nights.  I figure now that I have the slightest clue I can cut it at least in half... and would probably improve my time by not trying to sew at 2am as well- just sayin'.  Trust me, if I can make this dress- any of y'all can make it.  I'm a true novice.  Use Trillium's tute- it's in the bookmarks.


----------



## kimmylaj

ireland_nicole said:


> shamless repost of earlier feliz pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to whomever asked about how many hours?  The answer; too many, and primarily because of serious operator error (ie, totally avoidable, stupid mistakes).  Because of my close personal relationship with my seam ripper, it took about 12 hours total over two nights.  I figure now that I have the slightest clue I can cut it at least in half... and would probably improve my time by not trying to sew at 2am as well- just sayin'.  Trust me, if I can make this dress- any of y'all can make it.  I'm a true novice.  Use Trillium's tute- it's in the bookmarks.



seriously 12 hours? i couldnt do anything that beautiful in 12 weeks?


----------



## jessesgirl

I am wanting to make at least two really great custom dresses for the baby to wear around the holidays.. Now keep in mind she will only be a month old for Thanksgiving and around two months old for Christmas but we are pretty sure this year will be the last year that hubbys grandma will be with us for the holidays so I was wanting to go all out and make matching fall/thanksgiving dresses for the two little ones (newborn and 3 years by that time) as well as Christmas. But I am just stumped as to what I can make the newborn..So can I see your smallest clothing creation ?? I am in hopes this will get my brain working so I can come up with ideas.. Thanks soooo much !


----------



## LisaZoe

Camping Griswalds said:


> I triple dog dare you to do that  ( Anyone reading or paying attention....know what movie that is from???)



Oh, _A Christmas Story_!!! I love that movie but I had to hide it after the one attempt Zoe and I made to watch it together. She was so freaked out by the tongue stuck to the flagpole thing that we couldn't watch the rest... even when I assured her the little boy wasn't seriously hurt.  Poor girl didn't even want the movie on the shelves with the others because just seeing it reminded her.



emcreative said:


> I'm not sure how soon you need this, but I think it would look awesome with LisaZoe's "layered" skirt pattern when she finishes it...maybe she'll repost the pink version of the skirt she made so you can see?



I was thinking the same but I feel so bad that I haven't finished the pattern yet. I've made a couple other test samples but my PC was not being very cooperative when I was trying to do the patterns digitally. I still need to get the instructions and photos put together so it's ready to be tested by someone else. One reason I decided to do the Vida tutorial was to be sure I could write in a way that others could understand. 








ireland_nicole said:


> shamless repost of earlier feliz pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to whomever asked about how many hours?  The answer; too many, and primarily because of serious operator error (ie, totally avoidable, stupid mistakes).  Because of my close personal relationship with my seam ripper, it took about 12 hours total over two nights.  I figure now that I have the slightest clue I can cut it at least in half... and would probably improve my time by not trying to sew at 2am as well- just sayin'.  Trust me, if I can make this dress- any of y'all can make it.  I'm a true novice.  Use Trillium's tute- it's in the bookmarks.



That came out great! I agree that the first dress does seem to be the most nerve-wracking. I had to use my seam ripper more than a few times on the first dress I made.


----------



## MouseTriper

Yeah I made it.....still behind on the last thread but here I am.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I almost got lost!  I was thinking I still had time, the last thread ended early!  But I am here now.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kimmylaj said:


> seriously 12 hours? i couldnt do anything that beautiful in 12 weeks?



Yes you could, it's really not as hard as it looks.  I would strongly recommend the use of a serger and especially a ruffler, though.  The bottom ruffle was 6 45 inch widths; I can't imagine trying to do it by hand


----------



## MouseTriper

On our last trip to WDW, Taylor spent her own money to buy this little safari Mickey and Pluto at Animal Kingdom.  I would have bought them for her but she was so proud to spend her own money.  It was really cute because she did the same thing in the same store on a previous trip.  Anyway, as you can tell by the following pictures (and this is just a few of them...hahahaha) she LOVED them and played with them ALL day long.  She had to show everyone, including Chip & Dale....LOL.  Anyway....tonight our naughty dog CHEWED them up!!!!  GASP.....talk about heartbreak!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Since I just posted a ton of pics of my DD at AK, I thought I should share a few of little Houdini!!!!  LOL















(Yep...he's crawling right on through, past Rafiki)!!!!   LOL


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost got lost!  I was thinking I still had time, the last thread ended early!  But I am here now.



Well, after the attempted mutiny yesterday, I figured I better get a jump on things!!! 



MouseTriper said:


> On our last trip to WDW, Taylor spent her own money to buy this little safari Mickey and Pluto at Animal Kingdom.  I would have bought them for her but she was so proud to spend her own money.  It was really cute because she did the same thing in the same store on a previous trip.  Anyway, as you can tell by the following pictures (and this is just a few of them...hahahaha) she LOVED them and played with them ALL day long.  She had to show everyone, including Chip & Dale....LOL.  Anyway....tonight our naughty dog CHEWED them up!!!!  GASP.....talk about heartbreak!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Oh No!!!! Poor Taylor! Naughty dog!

I love the pictures of her hiding them behind her back walking up to Chip and Dale! 


MouseTriper said:


> Since I just posted a ton of pics of my DD at AK, I thought I should share a few of little Houdini!!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yep...he's crawling right on through, past Rafiki)!!!!   LOL



That is so cute!!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> Oh No!!!! Poor Taylor! Naughty dog!
> 
> I love the pictures of her hiding them behind her back walking up to Chip and Dale!
> 
> 
> That is so cute!!


Thanks Teresa!!!  Yeah she was so funny about hiding her characters from the real characters!!


----------



## MouseTriper

By the way...what are you doing up so dang late Teresa?? Can't sleep???


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Toadstool- You wanted a Bow tutorial?? Did you look in the photobucket? Im pretty sure it's in there...I took pictures of Sew Beautfuls tute and posted it.


Thank you!!! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Going to look and find it right now.



LisaZoe said:


> I was thinking the same but I feel so bad that I haven't finished the pattern yet. I've made a couple other test samples but my PC was not being very cooperative when I was trying to do the patterns digitally. I still need to get the instructions and photos put together so it's ready to be tested by someone else. One reason I decided to do the Vida tutorial was to be sure I could write in a way that others could understand.


I'm so excited for this to come out! I think I am the most excited that you said you would include basic directions on how to attach it to a bodice to make a dress. I hope you let us know how the testing is going, and when it is ready!



MouseTriper said:


>


Aww!! Maybe someone can get her some new ones? I heard that you can order anything at Disney if you call them. Surely the gals here know how to do that?? I love this picture! So cute!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Since I just posted a ton of pics of my DD at AK, I thought I should share a few of little Houdini!!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yep...he's crawling right on through, past Rafiki)!!!!   LOL


LOL!!!  That is so precious! 

I still have my quote to quote from the last thread, but I am a busy woman lately. I hope to get to it tomorrow!! I'm going see Phantom of the Opera in Houston on Thursday with DH, and am super excited. Is it bad that I want to make myself a custom???? I wish it were at the fancy opera house here in New Orleans, but that one is shut down since Katrina. Does anyone know if most people dress up really fancy for most touring Broadway shows?? At the Saengar in New Orleans people would wear formal evening attire. It was fun. I don't think I have any formal evening attire that fits though.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok...so I hadddd to show y'all it was killing me!!!(Sorry Teresa)~I saw these on another forum and knew y'all would love them. I also included the tutorial if anyone is eager enough to make any!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutorial:
> http://patchyapple.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/patchyapple-boxy-bag-tutorial/


I  you for posting this. Last year I decided that I would start making gifts for everyone on our christmas list, but the guys are just too dang hard to come up with something for. This will be perfect with some grooming stuff in it.


----------



## AnnNan

Yea!  I cant believe I finally caught up again  Ive been trying for several months now.  Im sure most of you wont remember me tho I did introduce myself & post a very few times.  My name is Nancy, and Im mostly a lurker but love this thread and seeing what all of you are creating.  I usually check in daily but went on a trip in March that I never recovered from as far as keeping up with all of you  Ive been behind ever since.  I hate skipping because I would miss something wonderful so I just kept plugging away and finally caught up! I love seeing all your great ideas!




ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.


glad to have you back!




Tanzanite said:


> Ilove  these outfits i have never seen such a cute Tinkerbelle your daughter is precious it looks so darling on her she has such a sweet face i bet Tinkerbelle will love her shes adorable.



wrong quote - tho she is talking about the same adorable Tinkerbelle - cute little curly-haired blond in a precious Tink outfit.  Her pose is adorable!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love all the beautiful creations lately.  I can't read or post much as I am either at work or at home, working.  I am just not having any fun.



I'm sorry you're having to work so much!  Been there, done that, not fun!



teresajoy said:


> and, because I love this picture: (she doesn't need the stool this year! and, I added an extra ruffle on the dress for our last trip)


I love this picture!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am here - 9 pages in and at work but I'm here.


----------



## 3huskymom

MouseTriper said:


> On our last trip to WDW, Taylor spent her own money to buy this little safari Mickey and Pluto at Animal Kingdom.  I would have bought them for her but she was so proud to spend her own money.  It was really cute because she did the same thing in the same store on a previous trip.  Anyway, as you can tell by the following pictures (and this is just a few of them...hahahaha) she LOVED them and played with them ALL day long.  She had to show everyone, including Chip & Dale....LOL.  Anyway....tonight our naughty dog CHEWED them up!!!!  GASP.....talk about heartbreak!!!



Awww......things like that happen to my daughters toys sometimes too. We are going in 10 days, do you want me to look for them at AK for you??? I can mail them when we get home.


----------



## minnie2

I made it!  You thought you could ditch me huh?




emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*


 So sorry the trip wasn't all you had hoped  So glad you haven't given up and are planing to go back.  

Like others have said POR might be a good option for you.  We where booked there before we bought our DVC.

The DVC option might be great too.  We LOVE our DVC!  We love the space and washer and dryer everything!  We don't eat in the kitchen really because we always do the deluxe dining.  DH is big on it is vacation lets get spoiled

I would love to read your TR when it is set up.





mirandag819 said:


> Awww you are so sweet! I'd love to help you come up with something, actually if you haven't bit the bullet and bought an embroidery machine by then, I would love to help make something for you. You have been so great to help come up with drawings for the things in my head that I could never come close to making without your help.
> 
> Which reminds me.... you were gone when I asked for tips, you are the research goodess and image queen.... so you might have an idea. Long story short (since I don't know if I had decided before you left or not)..... since DH is going and I need a 2nd room I decided to move from the Poly to Shades of Green. The only problem with that is now I can't do the in room birthday mickey celebration thing from Disney Florist. I want to "fake it" myself (I am hoping to just send Taylor to my mom's room in the morning and decorate and put out lots of presents from Mickey and the Gang myself before we leave for the parks). Which gets me to the real question..... do you have any suggestions on how I can print off what looks like Mickey footprints.... any ideas for cute package tags?
> 
> I also still want to find some sort of cute giftbox type things (similar to what the florist uses)..... I love how it looks in the pictures and I like the idea of her being able to just take off a lid instead of upwrapping (one because then I would have to wrap it, and two because I want it to clearly look different then her presents from us, and finally I just love the look of those boxes). So has anyone seen these style of boxes for sale anywhere??


 That bday dress is wonderful!!!!  Heather made such cute designs didn't she???

What is that Birthday celebration Mickey Thing?  How expensive is it?  If it isn't too bad maybe I can do it for Nikki on our trip????Do they go to DVC's?


----------



## DisneyMOM09

emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*



With that many people, I would think your best options would be one of the villas, like Old Key West or Saratoga Springs. We had a group of seven for our trip and we were going to go that route, but ended up getting a house at Winddsor Hills. The house at Windsor Hills was great, but for us we will definently be staying onsite our next go-around. Since one of your boys will be under 3 you might be able to squeeze into one of the family suites at ASMu also, I think (don't quote me on this) that they can hold 6 people and a child under 3.


----------



## billwendy

good am everyone.......I almost got lost!!!!


----------



## tnmom25

Here I am thinking "COOL they're starting a new thread, maybe I can get in at the beginning and actually keep up this time around"  Yeah NO!  I get here and y'all are already on page 9!!!!!  There's no way I'm gonna be able to keep up with y'all.  So, I'll just check in when I can ...


----------



## tnmom25

mirandag819 said:


>



I'm still behind, but I wanted to comment on this!!!  OMG this is too cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made it!  Page 9 but I found you all once again.  Now back to a day at work.


----------



## mirandag819

minnie2 said:


> That bday dress is wonderful!!!!  Heather made such cute designs didn't she???
> 
> What is that Birthday celebration Mickey Thing?  How expensive is it?  If it isn't too bad maybe I can do it for Nikki on our trip????Do they go to DVC's?



Here is a link to it: http://www.ftdfloristsonline.com/waltdisneyworldflorist/pages/birthdaywishes/display

It is room decorating and then presents from characters. It really is overpriced, but I don't think we will ever go on her bday again (I don't really like August) and it looks so cute. The decorating and just mickey's present is $200, the one from Mickey, Minnie, Goofy. Donald, and Pluto is $400. 

I think they will do it anywhere that is Disney owned, since the DoD owns Shades of Green and not Disney, they can't get into the room. When I called to cancel it, they did tell me they could deliver it all to Shades of Green's front desk, but that really defeats the purpose, it was the surprise factor and having our room done when we come back from the parks that I wanted. If I would have to sneak in and do it myself I mine as well buy it myself too since the value of the stuff isn't nearly $400, I was only willing to pay that since they would have it all set up and I wouldn't have to sneak to do it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

karebear1 said:


> I totally understand- that's why I suggested you really do some long time reading and searching before you do anything. They give you good guidleines over on the rent trade board.  Some of which include : Being sure to look for people that have a number of posts under their belt- and definetly ask for references from people that have rented off them before.  There should be a contract- if there's not- don't do it.
> 
> Ask lots of questions over on those DVC boards about renting points- and don;t do anything unless you feel really comfortable.


I rented points my first few years of owning a DVC because I was point short.  I had great experiences and once rented from a Dr. who took my credit card. Easy peasy.  Now I have the extra points.  Do your homework, don't do anything stupid and folks can find a great deal for luxury accommodations by renting points.  Point are generally $10 per point and about 14 per nite for a 1 brm.  Read the DVC rental section and when you stay at a DVC you will want to keep returning.


----------



## Clutterbug

I'm just a little behind.  Just now saw Teresa's new thread post on FB.   Good Morning everyone!


----------



## aksunshine

revrob said:


> something full - twirly skirt, tutu, pettiskirt, soemthing like that would be really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'a what I was thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Camping Griswalds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those fabrics together!  I think a pink and black tutu would be really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute. What about this skirt for the bottom.... you could use some of the pirate prints and some pink and black tulle.... http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/skirts-dresses/How-to-Make-a-Layered-Tulle-Twirl-Skirt.htm
> 
> I used it to make this skirt, but there are several cute piratey skirts in this pattern with a similar style shirt in the I made this section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very cute. Looks very similar to my Ariel outfit I bought.
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> shamless repost of earlier feliz pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to whomever asked about how many hours?  The answer; too many, and primarily because of serious operator error (ie, totally avoidable, stupid mistakes).  Because of my close personal relationship with my seam ripper, it took about 12 hours total over two nights.  I figure now that I have the slightest clue I can cut it at least in half... and would probably improve my time by not trying to sew at 2am as well- just sayin'.  Trust me, if I can make this dress- any of y'all can make it.  I'm a true novice.  Use Trillium's tute- it's in the bookmarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same but I feel so bad that I haven't finished the pattern yet. I've made a couple other test samples but my PC was not being very cooperative when I was trying to do the patterns digitally. I still need to get the instructions and photos put together so it's ready to be tested by someone else. One reason I decided to do the Vida tutorial was to be sure I could write in a way that others could understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great! I agree that the first dress does seem to be the most nerve-wracking. I had to use my seam ripper more than a few times on the first dress I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is cute Lisa! Is it terribly difficult?
> 
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I just posted a ton of pics of my DD at AK, I thought I should share a few of little Houdini!!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yep...he's crawling right on through, past Rafiki)!!!!   LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww! He's such a stinker! Poor Taylor. Meanie Ruger! Do you want us to pick them up Beth? BTW, I LOVE this pic!
> 
> 
> I know I saw someone post about a Tutu being scratchy, I'm worried about that too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pixeegrl

Okay, pulling my quotes from the other thread 


LisaZoe said:


>


LOve this! and the Alice. Again, you are amazing!


jham said:


>



Adorable! I love this pattern! I may have to get it!



mirandag819 said:


>


 
Wow! That's adorable and ALOT of work!



ireland_nicole said:


>



I love the fabrics you chose. They are just beautiful!  It took me all morning to catch up with you ladies now I'm off to finish another Vida with some Owl fabric and AB dots. As soon as I woke up this am my brain started trying to figure out the rest of the fabrics I needed for this dress. That's what I love about the Vida and Feliz. You can use so many different fabrics and achieve so many different looks. This ones going to have some embroidery....now if I can work up the nerve to applique!


----------



## karebear1

Heads Up for you American Girl Fans.....  QVC is having their AG hour in about 6 minutes!   Good Luck!  let me know what ya get! 

Today Special Value is Chrissa, 2 outfits, doll and  two books- $127.00-- go to QVC - you can get it now.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LisaZoe said:


> I was thinking the same but I feel so bad that I haven't finished the pattern yet. I've made a couple other test samples but my PC was not being very cooperative when I was trying to do the patterns digitally. I still need to get the instructions and photos put together so it's ready to be tested by someone else. One reason I decided to do the Vida tutorial was to be sure I could write in a way that others could understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great! I agree that the first dress does seem to be the most nerve-wracking. I had to use my seam ripper more than a few times on the first dress I made.



Lisa,  I just love that skirt!!!!!  I have to have it!  You must finish it so I can make one for Roseanna for our trip  

Oh and BTW, you made MIL VERY happy!  SHe can't wait to get a LisaZOe shirt, I am sooooo jealous!  I would love to get the kids sets but I know DH would never go for it because I sew.  i have 54 days and only one dress done


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am soooo far behind!  I tried to post yesterday to the old thread and my stinkin' 'puter laughed at me!  UGH!  Somedays!

Anyway KAREN!!!!  My Cricut is on it's way!  I am so excited!  I think Katie may be just as excited!

I am going to try my first shot at my Vida today.  Between the two great tutorials you guys have given me...I should be able to do it!

Everyone has so many great creations...I love them all!

emcreative - so sorry your trip was not all you had wanted it to be.  I do agree that between Pop and ASMU we enjoyed ASMU a lot more.  It is good that nnothing happened that will prevent you from returning!  That always breaks my heart to hear that on the boards.  I am glad you are able to find the good and forget the bad!

Now...I really should go finish cleaning my house and then get to work on my Vida!


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am soooo far behind!  I tried to post yesterday to the old thread and my stinkin' 'puter laughed at me!  UGH!  Somedays!
> 
> Anyway KAREN!!!!  My Cricut is on it's way!  I am so excited!  I think Katie may be just as excited!
> 
> breaks my heart to hear that on the boards.  I am glad you are able to find the good and forget the bad!




So.......... that's a big Woooohooooo for you and your cricut!  I can hardly wait to see what you make with it!


----------



## InkspressYourself

karebear1 said:


> Heads Up for you American Girl Fans.....  QVC is having their AG hour in about 6 minutes!   Good Luck!  let me know what ya get!
> 
> Today Special Value is Chrissa, 2 outfits, doll and  two books- $127.00-- go to QVC - you can get it now.


While I was sitting around deciding between blonde and brunette bitty babies, they sold out.  Waaaa


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Help me I am floundering....
I found the coolest tink tshirt for $5 in the womens department @ Wal-Mart & want to repurpose it for my daughter.....except for the fact that tink is not centered on the tshirt. So I was thinking that I could cut tink out and then attach her to a different piece of clothing...I would like it to be sort of a rough applique...I want to stitch close to the edges so they curl up a little when washed...help me decide how to proceed if you get what i am saying.

And what will I need @ JoAnn to tackle this endevor?


----------



## sohappy

You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.

This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.





And some pages:


----------



## emcreative

aksunshine said:


> I know I saw someone post about a Tutu being scratchy, I'm worried about that too!



That was me, but again, I have sensory girs so that was more of a considerationf or us than most.  We put "not too much" tulle on the skirt and then bike shorts underneath for those two girls, but they are cuter fuller.  The pettiskirts actually felt pretty good and you could get much more use out of one, so if it were me and I decided not to sew one I'd go that route.


----------



## Tink561

karebear1 said:


> Heads Up for you American Girl Fans.....  QVC is having their AG hour in about 6 minutes!   Good Luck!  let me know what ya get!
> 
> Today Special Value is Chrissa, 2 outfits, doll and  two books- $127.00-- go to QVC - you can get it now.



Did you get anything?  My mom bought the horse set for Gracie's Christmas gift.  Gracie is just 3 but starting to get into the dolls.  She so wanted Molly last Christmas.  Santa brought Molly & my parents bought Ivy.  Now she wants the horse set.  I would love to have Felicity but that isn't happening right now.

My mom & I took Gracie to the AG Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta last month.  She took Molly and we had a blast!


----------



## Tink561

sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:



ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!  You should sell those.... I would buy one now!


----------



## karebear1

sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:




These turned out great..... and now that you've done your pages via digi scrapping, you have just taken me to a new place!  I could plan my pages doing it the digi scrap way- and then use those plans to make it on your cricut! You are brilliant!



Tink561 said:


> Did you get anything?  My mom bought the horse set for Gracie's Christmas gift.  Gracie is just 3 but starting to get into the dolls.  She so wanted Molly last Christmas.  Santa brought Molly & my parents bought Ivy.  Now she wants the horse set.  I would love to have Felicity but that isn't happening right now.
> 
> My mom & I took Gracie to the AG Boutique & Bistro in Atlanta last month.  She took Molly and we had a blast!




no........ I didn't buy anything. My youngest DD is 25- and so far, she's only given me a grandson to buy for... but when that little granddaughter comes around???  WEll..... you can juts imagine!

I knew there were lots of people on the thread that have little girls that love AG- and I  just love to hear about what deals you got!


----------



## Tink561

sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:



I just reread your post and see these are done digitally.  How do you do that?  I would love to learn to do this?  What do I need to buy to get started???  I need digital scrapbooking for dummies! LOL


----------



## Mirb1214

My daughter is turning 4 in less than 2 months.  With all the talk of American Girl on here, I ordered a catalog several weeks ago and she now wants one.  I notice on the website where it says ages 8+.  Are they really not for younger girls?  I REALLY don't want to waste $$$$ and then it not be appropriate for her age.  I think she would just LOVE having a doll match her though!  So, what ages are appropriate for AG?  Is 4 too young?

Also, my dd has light skin, blonde hair, and HAZEL eyes; there is not an option for that.  Do I just have to get the one closest to her that they already have offered or do they customize to exacts?  Her eyes are blue around the edges but the majority of her eyes are hazel so hazel would be a closer match.


----------



## princesssfws

WOW - this thread has really changed since the first one - way back when.  Everyone is doing such AMAZING, artistic outfits for their little ones.  

We're going back to WDW in Sept so I'm hopping back in this thread for some inspiration for our trip. 

Great work everyone!!!!


----------



## Tink561

Mirb1214 said:


> My daughter is turning 4 in less than 2 months.  With all the talk of American Girl on here, I ordered a catalog several weeks ago and she now wants one.  I notice on the website where it says ages 8+.  Are they really not for younger girls?  I REALLY don't want to waste $$$$ and then it not be appropriate for her age.  I think she would just LOVE having a doll match her though!  So, what ages are appropriate for AG?  Is 4 too young?
> 
> Also, my dd has light skin, blonde hair, and HAZEL eyes; there is not an option for that.  Do I just have to get the one closest to her that they already have offered or do they customize to exacts?  Her eyes are blue around the edges but the majority of her eyes are hazel so hazel would be a closer match.



A lot of the accessories have very small pieces and work better for older girls.  Also, the historical books are for older girls BUT I got them for my dd who wasn't yet 3.  We're not playing with them as historical dolls yet, that will come in time.  I got princess dresses for them and that is how they are played with here.  Later we will get into the stories, etc.  M

My dd isn't tough on toys and the dolls are fine.  They are durable.  If they ever get messed up I can send them in to be repaired.  I will probably do that for their hair one day if needed but so far so good.  I think they are fine for younger girls to play with but they won't "get" the historical stuff like older ones will.  That will come in time.

They don't customize so you can get as close as possible or just show your dd the catalog and see which one she likes.  My dd is Chinese and I assumed she would want the Asian doll.  She wanted Molly and wouldn't let go of it.  She still loves Molly as her favorite.


----------



## disneymomof1

I hopped on the QVC bandwagon this morning.  I got the today's special value, Chrissa, it really was a good deal.  I also got the horses and the bitty twins, brunette.  I will probably keep Chrissa and the horses for Christmas and keep the bitty twins for her birthday.  We just made arrangements today to head up to NYC in October and we will visit the American Girl Store and Cafe.  We could make dining reservations online, so at least we won't be disappointed and get up there and it be packed.  This will be DD first trip to the "big city" and she is very excited.


----------



## Tink561

disneymomof1 said:


> I hopped on the QVC bandwagon this morning.  I got the today's special value, Chrissa, it really was a good deal.  I also got the horses and the bitty twins, brunette.  I will probably keep Chrissa and the horses for Christmas and keep the bitty twins for her birthday.  We just made arrangements today to head up to NYC in October and we will visit the American Girl Store and Cafe.  We could make dining reservations online, so at least we won't be disappointed and get up there and it be packed.  This will be DD first trip to the "big city" and she is very excited.



I'm sure you will love the AG store!  We had a blast in Atlanta and it isn't one of the "big" stores.  I can't wait to go to one of the real ones one day.  My dd had a fit when she saw the horse set so I got on the phone with my mom who is a QVC junkie and she had already ordered them!   I'm trying really hard to stay away from ordering Felicity.

I have Samantha in my closet.  I remember getting the AG catalog for years when I only had boys and that is the doll I always loved.  So when they retired her last year I couldn't help it... I had to order her and her accessories.  I'm not sure when my dd will get that one but it won't be this year.


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> There are lots of DVC owners on this thread!
> I've had several successful transactions here on the DVC rent/trade board.  As long as you read up on the rules, and follow them, you're pretty safe.



If any member wants to PM me with more info that would be awesome.  We did just figure out we could pack into a ASMu suite for one last year, we may try that.


----------



## emcreative

Mirb1214 said:


> My daughter is turning 4 in less than 2 months.  With all the talk of American Girl on here, I ordered a catalog several weeks ago and she now wants one.  I notice on the website where it says ages 8+.  Are they really not for younger girls?  I REALLY don't want to waste $$$$ and then it not be appropriate for her age.  I think she would just LOVE having a doll match her though!  So, what ages are appropriate for AG?  Is 4 too young?
> 
> Also, my dd has light skin, blonde hair, and HAZEL eyes; there is not an option for that.  Do I just have to get the one closest to her that they already have offered or do they customize to exacts?  Her eyes are blue around the edges but the majority of her eyes are hazel so hazel would be a closer match.




We started with the dolls from Target that are "similar" to AG dolls (yes I know, not the same quality).  It WAS a good way to see if the girls liked them and how much they would play with them.

As she is so young have you thought about a bitty baby for her (I can't remember what the recommended age is for them, though).


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I hate it when life gets crazy & I get so far behind.  I can't believe ya'll got this far into a new thread already.  I feel like I fell off the face of the earth for a while.  I just can't stay caught up like I want to.

Dh's grandfather passed away last week-end so we've been really busy with the funeral & trying to help his grandmother adjust.  She's never had to live on her own before.

Then, we found out some things that have happened with the lady who was keeping the girls so we're now looking for a new sitter.  This will be the second new sitter in about a year.  I really hate it for the girls especially dd3 - she gets so attached & change is really hard on her.  I'm *hopefully* going to be starting to work full-time in a few weeks so I really need to find someone soon.

And while I'm at it & asking for prayers for us - there's a couple at church I'd like you to remember too.  They've been fostering to adopt 4 of the sweetest kids & were supposed to be finalizing the adoption Friday, but apparently the state didn't get all of their paperwork finished so now they may have to wait longer.  I know a lot of you have gone through this same thing & know how difficult it is for them.


----------



## emcreative

100AcrePrincess said:


> And while I'm at it & asking for prayers for us - there's a couple at church I'd like you to remember too.  They've been fostering to adopt 4 of the sweetest kids & were supposed to be finalizing the adoption Friday, but apparently the state didn't get all of their paperwork finished so now they may have to wait longer.  I know a lot of you have gone through this same thing & know how difficult it is for them.



I'll pray and light a candle for them. This same thing happened to us- we could have finalized in June but we were waiting for ONE SHEET OF PAPER from the state- the paperwork was approved and finished, they just needed to send the physical copy to our agency.  Then, by the time we got it, our judge went on maternity leave and the judge covering for her is notorious for delaying or denying adoptions for silly reasons, so we decided our best bet not to deal with the covering judge at all and wait for the boys' regular judge to return- that put us to August 7th.

I am sorry to hear about your husband's grandfather.  I hope this will be a comfort to you- my grandfather (my mom's dad) married my grandmother at 17 and also had never been on his own.  We had said for many years that we thought if grandpa went first, grandma would be okay, but we could never imagine grandpa making it without grandma.  Besides the fact they were so overwhelmingly in love, grandpa didn't even cook, do laundry, or any of those things for himself. Well, grandma passed away over three years ago and I'm happy to say grandpa IS doing it, and seems to be relatively happy, to boot!  I will pray you all not only find peace, but that grandma finds comfort and strength on her own!

Best of luck finding a sitter.  I have watched my nephew (and niece during summers) for 2 and a half years, but did tell them that I will have to stop this fall.  Five kids is just enough on it's own, and the kids all have special needs of one type or another.  I love kids- but I love my sanity too!  But at least this is a good time of year to search for a sitter, as many will have been working for families where all the kids will now be in school in the fall and will most likely need a new position!

(((hugs))


----------



## aimeeg

My girls are 3 and 5. My oldest got a Goetz doll from Marshall's when she was a little over two. It was our tester doll. She did a good job with it. Then when she turned three we went to the AG store in NYC. I sort of steered her towards Kit. I liked that the hair was manageable. About  a year later I bought her Ruthie on another day trip. Later on that summer my MIL bought her Emily. 

Hannah then gave Kit to her baby sister who was two at the time. They both love their dolls and play very well with them. They do not understand any of the historical significance to the dolls. I do think that will come in time. 

IMHO I think the dolls are great for any age. They are well made, sturdy and can take being played with. The clean up nicely. The hair can be brushed with a wig brush. I have even washed some of the clothes in the gentle cycle. I also love that you can have parts replaced. 

Last Christmas Santa brought Hannah Julie. Both of the girls have asked Santa for new dolls. I would rather get the accessories but we will see. I almost bought Elizabeth but she was sold out by the time I made up my mind. 

The funniest thing about AG in our house these days is this . . . they are packed for WDW. My daughters stayed up one night packing Kit and Julie for vacation. When my DH and I found out we asked why?? My DD said if I did not pack for them they would only have one outfit Mooooooooooooooom!!! My DH looked at me and said you did this to them!


----------



## LisaZoe

aksunshine said:


> That is cute Lisa! Is it terribly difficult?



I really don't think so. IMO the toughest part is attaching the 'frills' (narrow ruffles) to the fabric underneath. The rest is fairly much the same as doing any tiered twirl skirt. As long as someone is comfortable with gathering, I think this skirt is very much 'do-able'.


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone have a pattern for "Thing" shirts?  Not the character, just the Circle with "Thing" and the number in them?  We'd wanted to get them for the kids for the Christmas Card picture...but it only went up to Thing 4!!


----------



## beyondblessed

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tjbaggott said:


> Hi there, I've been following this thread for the past couple of months admiring all everyones work, and WISHING I had a little girl to dress up in the beautiful dresses I've seen here!  But alas, my little girl just turned 18!!!!  And won't let me pick out/buy her clothes anymore (unless she is with me to pick them out of course).   However I do have a 6 year old DS who is SO excited about our upcoming Disney Trip (this will be his second but he was only 2 when we went the first time and he doesn't remember it).
> 
> I see SO much for little girls here, can someone post pictures of boy outfits that a 6yr old would go for?   Would LOVE to see the Disboutique for Boys!


Buzz Lightyear Bowling shirt (good for Girls too)




Another Bowling Shirt photo (Bob the Builder)




Embroidered t shirts/shorts THe shirt says Walk the Plank and the shorts are embroidered with Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc




Appliqued Peter Pan flying past the moon




Mickey Applique




The bowling shirt pattern is available at Youcanmakethis.com  They also have a pattern for Easy Fit Pants, some applique patterns, hats and a vest.

Good Luck and make sure you post pictures of what you create!


emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*


Have you looked into the cabins at Fort Wilderness?  They sleep 6 plus a child under 3 and have a kitchen.  I am not sure where you refill your mugs there.  Also you could get two rooms at any of the resorts.  


mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok...so I hadddd to show y'all it was killing me!!!(Sorry Teresa)~I saw these on another forum and knew y'all would love them. I also included the tutorial if anyone is eager enough to make any!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tutorial:
> http://patchyapple.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/patchyapple-boxy-bag-tutorial/


Wow those are so cute.  I love how you put the names on them.  


AnnNan said:


> Yea!  I cant believe I finally caught up again  Ive been trying for several months now.  Im sure most of you wont remember me tho I did introduce myself & post a very few times.  My name is Nancy, and Im mostly a lurker but love this thread and seeing what all of you are creating.  I usually check in daily but went on a trip in March that I never recovered from as far as keeping up with all of you  Ive been behind ever since.  I hate skipping because I would miss something wonderful so I just kept plugging away and finally caught up! I love seeing all your great ideas!


Hi!  I am glad to see you back.  I remember you!  It's always nice to see another Nancy around!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

revrob said:


> There are lots of DVC owners on this thread!
> I've had several successful transactions here on the DVC rent/trade board.  As long as you read up on the rules, and follow them, you're pretty safe.




I also had thought about renting points for maybe next year...but that has been a hold back for me...I confuse easily sometimes and I am scared something would go wrong or someone would rip me off.  I may have to do some more reading over there and figure out if it would work for us too.  I did like the ASMU suite this year, but I know as Katie gets bigger she may not want to bunk up with her brothers right next to her.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow those are so cute.  I love how you put the names on them.



Thank you for the compliment....although I can't take credit for them.....These are someone elses creations. Although I did go to JoAnn today to buy the stuff to make one.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

WDWAtLast said:


> LOVE the birthday dress!!  I am CASEing your Mickey/Minnie halter twirl - thanks to your great instructions on the last thread! I have everything cut and will be sewing tomorrow!!  Takes me twice as long, since I have two daughters - have to make two of everything!!



I have to make two of everything too which gets a little old the 2nd time around.



Mirb1214 said:


> My daughter is turning 4 in less than 2 months.  With all the talk of American Girl on here, I ordered a catalog several weeks ago and she now wants one.  I notice on the website where it says ages 8+.  Are they really not for younger girls?  I REALLY don't want to waste $$$$ and then it not be appropriate for her age.  I think she would just LOVE having a doll match her though!  So, what ages are appropriate for AG?  Is 4 too young?
> 
> Also, my dd has light skin, blonde hair, and HAZEL eyes; there is not an option for that.  Do I just have to get the one closest to her that they already have offered or do they customize to exacts?  Her eyes are blue around the edges but the majority of her eyes are hazel so hazel would be a closer match.



Have you considered the bitty baby or the twins.  My DD's got their bitty babies for the first birthday and those are by far their favorite still.  She also got the twins when she turned four but by the time she was turning 5 years, she REALLY wanted one of the "big girl dolls" so on her 5th b-day we suprised her with a trip to Chicago and conveniently stopped in front of the AG store and when we went inside, we told her she could pick out any dolls she wanted.  Needless to say, she was very excited!!!  She likes that doll but they are a little harder to get dressed and the hair tangles easily.  The told us there that you need to spray the hair with water every time that you brush it or the hair can get all frizzy and ruined.  She plays with all of them, but still really loves her bitty baby!!!!


----------



## troijka

Hi,
I just wanted to add my two cents on the American Girl question...
my MIL bought my daughter and her cousin the Bitty Babies when they were three.  They LOVED them (and still do). They were a perfect intro to AG. (This is before they had hair...they were the bald babies).

When my DD was 4, she decided she wanted a "big girl doll".  I tried to steer her away from the historical dolls to the "just like me" dolls. It was perfect.  She is a wavy blonde with dark brown eyes and fair skin...that was hard to find a doll that was a match.  The only doll who had that coloring was freckled, which my daughter is not.  She did not care.  She loves her anyway.

Eventually, as she got older, we have added the historical dolls to our collection, as well as some Girls of the Year.  I think we have Felicity (Just got this summer at NYC store), Nikki, Mia, Ruthie, Julie, Ivy and someone else.

My DD is now 8 and truly LOVES the books.  They have taught her so much cool stuff about history and what it was like in the "olden days" (now, she says this when referrring to Julie and she is from the seventies.  HMMMMMMMM...makes a mom feel old).

I love the quality of the toys and the enduring charm.  I have no problem spending the money because I know that if parts need replaced or break, the company will do it and stand behind their product.

I think the little girls are fine with the historical dolls, I think the age suggestion is more for them to enjoy the historical aspect and read the books.  Just the accessories alone will introduce them to times past.

Oh, and on a side note, our dolls have made many journeys with our family....NYC, Disney, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, California, etc. etc, etc. And my daughter packs them accordingly. It makes my husbands BATTY, but they are part of the family and get to travel, too.  And she is very diplomatic about who's "turn" it is to travel.

Oh, and I have jokingly said that I am going to sell our AG collection and buy a new house, but I am having another girl in three weeks and I have a feeling these toys will be around for a few more years!!!!

Sorry for the long post.  I just HATE wasting money on toys that never get played with or break and I truly have nothing but rave reviews about AG.
SO GO ORDER THE CATALOG!!! 

Christi


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww!! Maybe someone can get her some new ones? I heard that you can order anything at Disney if you call them. Surely the gals here know how to do that?? I love this picture! So cute!!!
> 
> LOL!!!  That is so precious!


 Thank you!  Yeah, I told her not to worry that I could order some. LOL....she is okay today.  We built a FAIRY HOUSE and FAIRY JAIL rotfl2 out of twigs and sticks and leaves today and she is all excited about playing with those now. Hahahah. Kids!!!



3huskymom said:


> Awww......things like that happen to my daughters toys sometimes too. We are going in 10 days, do you want me to look for them at AK for you??? I can mail them when we get home.


Aww you are too sweet, but that is okay.  I am just gonna call WDW and order some for her.  Thank you so much though.  I just wanted to share all those pictures because she really was too funny with them that day.  Hahaha.



aksunshine said:


> Awww! He's such a stinker! Poor Taylor. Meanie Ruger! Do you want us to pick them up Beth? BTW, I LOVE this pic!!


Thanks Alicia!!!  Ruger is a little mischevious latelyand has been getting into everything.  Just this morning he jumped up and grabbed Taylor's new box of crayons and tried to eat them.  (For those who may not know, Ruger is our 100 pound lab).  Silly dog.  Anyway, no I don't need you to pick any up but thank you.  I will just order some.  




sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:


Those pages are AWESOME!!!!!  You did a GREAT job!!!



Tink561 said:


>


Awww what a little cutie, love these pictures!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Dh's grandfather passed away last week-end so we've been really busy with the funeral & trying to help his grandmother adjust.  She's never had to live on her own before.
> 
> Then, we found out some things that have happened with the lady who was keeping the girls so we're now looking for a new sitter.  This will be the second new sitter in about a year.  I really hate it for the girls especially dd3 - she gets so attached & change is really hard on her.  I'm *hopefully* going to be starting to work full-time in a few weeks so I really need to find someone soon.
> 
> And while I'm at it & asking for prayers for us - there's a couple at church I'd like you to remember too.  They've been fostering to adopt 4 of the sweetest kids & were supposed to be finalizing the adoption Friday, but apparently the state didn't get all of their paperwork finished so now they may have to wait longer.  I know a lot of you have gone through this same thing & know how difficult it is for them.


Awww I am so sorry to hear about your DH's grandfather passing away.  How sad, I will keep you all in our prayers, including the family trying to adopt.  I know how stressful that all can be?!!!  Bless their hearts!!!  Oh and I hope you find a new babysitter soon!!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Buzz Lightyear Bowling shirt (good for Girls too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bowling Shirt photo (Bob the Builder)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered t shirts/shorts THe shirt says Walk the Plank and the shorts are embroidered with Captain Hook and Tick Tock Croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued Peter Pan flying past the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bowling shirt pattern is available at Youcanmakethis.com  They also have a pattern for Easy Fit Pants, some applique patterns, hats and a vest.


Wow, I love all the outfits you posted here. I remember seeing some of them in the past, but not all of them.  They are so cute!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

By the way, I MADE MY FIRST VIDAS THE LAST 2 DAYS thanks to the AWESOME tutorial put on here a couple of days ago!!!!  I couldn't have done it without it!!!!  I'm so excited!  I will definitely be making more of them!  I'll post pics when my DD wakes up from her nap and we can try them on!


----------



## Tink561

troijka said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to add my two cents on the American Girl question...
> my MIL bought my daughter and her cousin the Bitty Babies when they were three.  They LOVED them (and still do). They were a perfect intro to AG. (This is before they had hair...they were the bald babies).
> 
> When my DD was 4, she decided she wanted a "big girl doll".  I tried to steer her away from the historical dolls to the "just like me" dolls. It was perfect.  She is a wavy blonde with dark brown eyes and fair skin...that was hard to find a doll that was a match.  The only doll who had that coloring was freckled, which my daughter is not.  She did not care.  She loves her anyway.
> 
> Eventually, as she got older, we have added the historical dolls to our collection, as well as some Girls of the Year.  I think we have Felicity (Just got this summer at NYC store), Nikki, Mia, Ruthie, Julie, Ivy and someone else.
> 
> My DD is now 8 and truly LOVES the books.  They have taught her so much cool stuff about history and what it was like in the "olden days" (now, she says this when referrring to Julie and she is from the seventies.  HMMMMMMMM...makes a mom feel old).
> 
> I love the quality of the toys and the enduring charm.  I have no problem spending the money because I know that if parts need replaced or break, the company will do it and stand behind their product.
> 
> I think the little girls are fine with the historical dolls, I think the age suggestion is more for them to enjoy the historical aspect and read the books.  Just the accessories alone will introduce them to times past.
> 
> Oh, and on a side note, our dolls have made many journeys with our family....NYC, Disney, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, California, etc. etc, etc. And my daughter packs them accordingly. It makes my husbands BATTY, but they are part of the family and get to travel, too.  And she is very diplomatic about who's "turn" it is to travel.
> 
> Oh, and I have jokingly said that I am going to sell our AG collection and buy a new house, but I am having another girl in three weeks and I have a feeling these toys will be around for a few more years!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post.  I just HATE wasting money on toys that never get played with or break and I truly have nothing but rave reviews about AG.
> SO GO ORDER THE CATALOG!!!
> 
> Christi



I agree completely!  My 3yod has never taken an interest in baby dolls like mothering them, etc.  She does enjoy the bigger dolls.  They sit and have tea with us and they wear lots of Olliegirl princess dresses.  She is getting to where she enjoys dressing them.  She still doesn't play with them every day but it is getting more often.  

My mom thought she would love a Bitty Twin and you can buy single ones in the store so she got that at the AG store in Atlanta along with the double stroller.  She loves the stroller but not the doll.  Ivy & Molly ride in the stroller while the Bitty Twin is never touched.   I should have kept the box and then I could have sold her.  We've just had her a month and Gracie has no interest at all.  That is just her personality though.  She enjoys the bigger ones since they can sit up, etc.

I will be using the historical dolls in homeschooling Gracie when she is old enough.  I will consider those educational expenses! LOL  Last year I was able to get the AG movies off Amazon shortly before Christmas for $5 each.  I got Felicity, Molly & Samantha.  I hope they will have a good deal on the Kit movie soon.

*I* am loving the AG stuff!!


----------



## Tink561

On the old thread, I saw a picture of an AG doll wearing mouse ears from WDW.  I would love to know how much they cost and what colors are available.  

Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MouseTriper said:


> Since I just posted a ton of pics of my DD at AK, I thought I should share a few of little Houdini!!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yep...he's crawling right on through, past Rafiki)!!!!   LOL



Sooooooo cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you!!! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Going to look and find it right now.
> 
> 
> I still have my quote to quote from the last thread, but I am a busy woman lately. I hope to get to it tomorrow!! I'm going see Phantom of the Opera in Houston on Thursday with DH, and am super excited. Is it bad that I want to make myself a custom???? I wish it were at the fancy opera house here in New Orleans, but that one is shut down since Katrina. Does anyone know if most people dress up really fancy for most touring Broadway shows?? At the Saengar in New Orleans people would wear formal evening attire. It was fun. I don't think I have any formal evening attire that fits though.


I'm in Austin, not Houston, but I know here most people don't really dress up.  Some people wear dresses and heels, some wear jeans (although we're a big college town, so that probably influences things a bit).  More of a "date" dress, though not formal.



AnnNan said:


> Yea!  I cant believe I finally caught up again  Ive been trying for several months now.  Im sure most of you wont remember me tho I did introduce myself & post a very few times.  My name is Nancy, and Im mostly a lurker but love this thread and seeing what all of you are creating.  I usually check in daily but went on a trip in March that I never recovered from as far as keeping up with all of you  Ive been behind ever since.  I hate skipping because I would miss something wonderful so I just kept plugging away and finally caught up! I love seeing all your great ideas!
> 
> I love this picture!


Hi great to have ya caught up!


sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:


I really love those!


100AcrePrincess said:


> I hate it when life gets crazy & I get so far behind.  I can't believe ya'll got this far into a new thread already.  I feel like I fell off the face of the earth for a while.  I just can't stay caught up like I want to.
> 
> Dh's grandfather passed away last week-end so we've been really busy with the funeral & trying to help his grandmother adjust.  She's never had to live on her own before.
> 
> Then, we found out some things that have happened with the lady who was keeping the girls so we're now looking for a new sitter.  This will be the second new sitter in about a year.  I really hate it for the girls especially dd3 - she gets so attached & change is really hard on her.  I'm *hopefully* going to be starting to work full-time in a few weeks so I really need to find someone soon.
> 
> And while I'm at it & asking for prayers for us - there's a couple at church I'd like you to remember too.  They've been fostering to adopt 4 of the sweetest kids & were supposed to be finalizing the adoption Friday, but apparently the state didn't get all of their paperwork finished so now they may have to wait longer.  I know a lot of you have gone through this same thing & know how difficult it is for them.


Prayers being said.


aimeeg said:


> My girls are 3 and 5. My oldest got a Goetz doll from Marshall's when she was a little over two. It was our tester doll. She did a good job with it. Then when she turned three we went to the AG store in NYC. I sort of steered her towards Kit. I liked that the hair was manageable. About  a year later I bought her Ruthie on another day trip. Later on that summer my MIL bought her Emily.
> 
> Hannah then gave Kit to her baby sister who was two at the time. They both love their dolls and play very well with them. They do not understand any of the historical significance to the dolls. I do think that will come in time.
> 
> IMHO I think the dolls are great for any age. They are well made, sturdy and can take being played with. The clean up nicely. The hair can be brushed with a wig brush. I have even washed some of the clothes in the gentle cycle. I also love that you can have parts replaced.
> 
> Last Christmas Santa brought Hannah Julie. Both of the girls have asked Santa for new dolls. I would rather get the accessories but we will see. I almost bought Elizabeth but she was sold out by the time I made up my mind.
> 
> The funniest thing about AG in our house these days is this . . . they are packed for WDW. My daughters stayed up one night packing Kit and Julie for vacation. When my DH and I found out we asked why?? My DD said if I did not pack for them they would only have one outfit Mooooooooooooooom!!! My DH looked at me and said you did this to them!



I love that the girls pack for them.  The question is, do the dolls have matching customs?


----------



## Tink561

ireland_nicole said:


> I love that the girls pack for them.  The question is, do the dolls have matching customs?



I'm guilty of this!  Gracie & her dolls have matching Aurora, Jasmine, Belle and Marie sets.  The dolls also have Cinderella & Alice dresses that coordinate with Gracie's customs.  They have bows and even a doll sized tiara. 

I won Leslie's set on Ebay recently and also won the matching AG set.  I can't wait for that one!


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> My girls are 3 and 5. My oldest got a Goetz doll from Marshall's when she was a little over two. It was our tester doll. She did a good job with it. Then when she turned three we went to the AG store in NYC. I sort of steered her towards Kit. I liked that the hair was manageable. About  a year later I bought her Ruthie on another day trip. Later on that summer my MIL bought her Emily.
> 
> Hannah then gave Kit to her baby sister who was two at the time. They both love their dolls and play very well with them. They do not understand any of the historical significance to the dolls. I do think that will come in time.
> 
> IMHO I think the dolls are great for any age. They are well made, sturdy and can take being played with. The clean up nicely. The hair can be brushed with a wig brush. I have even washed some of the clothes in the gentle cycle. I also love that you can have parts replaced.
> 
> Last Christmas Santa brought Hannah Julie. Both of the girls have asked Santa for new dolls. I would rather get the accessories but we will see. I almost bought Elizabeth but she was sold out by the time I made up my mind.
> 
> The funniest thing about AG in our house these days is this . . . they are packed for WDW. My daughters stayed up one night packing Kit and Julie for vacation. When my DH and I found out we asked why?? My DD said if I did not pack for them they would only have one outfit Mooooooooooooooom!!! My DH looked at me and said you did this to them!



He is right, you did do it!!  I did it to Gracie too!

Which dolls do they want this year?


----------



## Keurigirl

*Can someone help me with a stripwork skirt??*

I really don't want to have to pay $$ for the tutorial. I'm guessing it's pretty simple right? Instead of using one full panel for the bottom, you basically cut your fabric into strips, sew them together, and then just gather the top as usual. Correct? 

Any other tips for this? Thanks!


----------



## emcreative

Keurigirl said:


> *Can someone help me with a stripwork skirt??*
> 
> I really don't want to have to pay $$ for the tutorial. I'm guessing it's pretty simple right? Instead of using one full panel for the bottom, you basically cut your fabric into strips, sew them together, and then just gather the top as usual. Correct?
> 
> Any other tips for this? Thanks!




Yep.  When I did mine, I did the top of the strip 3 inches across and the bottom 6 inches across. That made it really twirlly! (thanks Mommyof3princess for the phone support!) The length would depend on how long you would like the skirt.


----------



## disneymomof1

Keurigirl said:


> *Can someone help me with a stripwork skirt??*
> 
> I really don't want to have to pay $$ for the tutorial. I'm guessing it's pretty simple right? Instead of using one full panel for the bottom, you basically cut your fabric into strips, sew them together, and then just gather the top as usual. Correct?
> 
> Any other tips for this? Thanks!




I am attempting to post a link, to my*sweet*sunshine blog, she has a great tutorial for the stripwork skirt, if it did not work, I will try again.http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009_05_01_archive.html


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> Oh sure!! Quote everyone on the earth, but pass me by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it! I JUST KNEW IT!!!
> 
> YES!! If you can find out where she bought them and what the heck they're called I would sooooooo LOVE YOU!!!   I've been in search for eternities for this thing. You, my friend............... are my hero!
> 
> 
> OH WAIT....... I need to add dancing bananas to this post!



I'll send her a message about it.  I'll send you mine for some DVC points! 




Tink561 said:


> I'm sure you will love the AG store!  We had a blast in Atlanta and it isn't one of the "big" stores.  I can't wait to go to one of the real ones one day.  My dd had a fit when she saw the horse set so I got on the phone with my mom who is a QVC junkie and she had already ordered them!   I'm trying really hard to stay away from ordering Felicity.
> 
> I have Samantha in my closet.  I remember getting the AG catalog for years when I only had boys and that is the doll I always loved.  So when they retired her last year I couldn't help it... I had to order her and her accessories.  I'm not sure when my dd will get that one but it won't be this year.




I have been to the ones in Chicago and L.A.  I loved Chicago!  I want Felicity for myself.  Someday I want to go to the one in New York.  



Mirb1214 said:


> My daughter is turning 4 in less than 2 months.  With all the talk of American Girl on here, I ordered a catalog several weeks ago and she now wants one.  I notice on the website where it says ages 8+.  Are they really not for younger girls?  I REALLY don't want to waste $$$$ and then it not be appropriate for her age.  I think she would just LOVE having a doll match her though!  So, what ages are appropriate for AG?  Is 4 too young?
> 
> Also, my dd has light skin, blonde hair, and HAZEL eyes; there is not an option for that.  Do I just have to get the one closest to her that they already have offered or do they customize to exacts?  Her eyes are blue around the edges but the majority of her eyes are hazel so hazel would be a closer match.



Lily will be 4 in a few weeks  She got Bitty Baby when she was 2 1/2 and is getting the Bitty Twins for her birthday.  I didn't order them from QVC though.  I really wanted the double stroller set so it worked out.  

My oldest DD is almost 12  She has Samantha, Kit, Kirsten and Julie and loves them all but doesn't play with them as much as she used to.  She still loves dressing them up and doing their hair though.  DD4 doesn't seem as interested in them as she is in her "babies" but I think they would be fine for a younger girl, just put away the tiny accessories until she is older.  They get lost fast.  If you want a more exact lookalike doll you could go with a My Twinn but they are much bigger than the AG dolls.  DD11 got one when she was 5 or 6 and it is really cute and matches her down to the freckle under her eye but she prefers her AG dolls to the My Twinn.  She has blond curly hair and hazel eyes BTW.   I think you should just go with whichever doll you think your DD would like the most.  Lily picked the blonde Bitty Twins because she thinks one looks like her and one looks like her brother.  She almost picked the AA boy because he looks like her friend Kobe, but changed her mind to wanting a Luke.    I'm really rambling, but the moral of my story is you can't really go wrong with an AG doll IMHO.


----------



## Mirb1214

emcreative said:


> We started with the dolls from Target that are "similar" to AG dolls (yes I know, not the same quality).  It WAS a good way to see if the girls liked them and how much they would play with them.
> 
> As she is so young have you thought about a bitty baby for her (I can't remember what the recommended age is for them, though).



Are the dolls from Target soft and 'squishy'?  Also, are they similar size to AG to where I could use my Carla C patterns to make matching outfits.  My DD won't know the difference but I know she would love having one match outfits to her and the AG dolls appear to have a soft body.  Is that correct?


----------



## LouiesMama

Hi!  I am here (so late), but I just want to chime in on the AG subject...

Before I made patterns for kids, I made patterns for dolls. I've seen a big range of price, quality, durability, etc.  The AG dolls are pretty hard to beat, I must say.  Mine have been subjected to wardrobe changes, crazy hairstyles, etc, and still look pretty new.  Louie fell in LOVE with my "Just Like You Doll," Shelby, and she goes on Big Wheel rides with him, picks tomatoes from the garden, etc.  If an AG doll can survive my little guy, then they are pretty great quality.  That isn't to say some of the other dollies won't hold up just as well...I just have lots of experience with a rough kid and AG dolls!


----------



## emcreative

Mirb1214 said:


> Are the dolls from Target soft and 'squishy'?  Also, are they similar size to AG to where I could use my Carla C patterns to make matching outfits.  My DD won't know the difference but I know she would love having one match outfits to her and the AG dolls appear to have a soft body.  Is that correct?




The bodies are squishy and limbs/head solid like the AG girl dolls.  The clothes would fit (but I can't guarantee about the shoes).


----------



## jham

LouiesMama said:


> Hi!  I am here (so late), but I just want to chime in on the AG subject...
> 
> Before I made patterns for kids, I made patterns for dolls. I've seen a big range of price, quality, durability, etc.  The AG dolls are pretty hard to beat, I must say.  Mine have been subjected to wardrobe changes, crazy hairstyles, etc, and still look pretty new.  Louie fell in LOVE with my "Just Like You Doll," Shelby, and she goes on Big Wheel rides with him, picks tomatoes from the garden, etc.  If an AG doll can survive my little guy, then they are pretty great quality.  That isn't to say some of the other dollies won't hold up just as well...I just have lots of experience with a rough kid and AG dolls!



Okay, but do you have PICTURES of Louie and Shelby riding off into the sunset on the big wheel or picking tomatoes?   That is so cute.


----------



## emcreative

jham said:


> Okay, but do you have PICTURES of Louie and Shelby riding off into the sunset on the big wheel or picking tomatoes?   That is so cute.



AAAAAHHHH!  Cuteness!  And OMG I wish I could post pictures of Phineas kissing all over his sister's Boo doll on the Disney bus!


----------



## Mirb1214

disneymomof1 said:


> I am attempting to post a link, to my*sweet*sunshine blog, she has a great tutorial for the stripwork skirt, if it did not work, I will try again.http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009_05_01_archive.html



I was going to suggest the same tutorial!  I am actually going to try to get one made this evening.  I had planned on getting it done this afternoon BUT my DH has felt the need to move our computer desk around and other household chores this afternoon so I have not even gotten started yet!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> By the way...what are you doing up so dang late Teresa?? Can't sleep???



I don't know what I'm doing up that late! 




AnnNan said:


> I love this picture!



Thanks!! 



tnmom25 said:


> Here I am thinking "COOL they're starting a new thread, maybe I can get in at the beginning and actually keep up this time around"  Yeah NO!  I get here and y'all are already on page 9!!!!!  There's no way I'm gonna be able to keep up with y'all.  So, I'll just check in when I can ...



Thanks for stopping in and saying hi! 



Clutterbug said:


> I'm just a little behind.  Just now saw Teresa's new thread post on FB.   Good Morning everyone!



Good morning, well, good evening now! 


aksunshine said:


> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> something full - twirly skirt, tutu, pettiskirt, soemthing like that would be really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'a what I was thinking!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> That is very cute. Looks very similar to my Ariel outfit I bought.
> 
> I LOVE IT!
> 
> That is cute Lisa! Is it terribly difficult?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! He's such a stinker! Poor Taylor. Meanie Ruger! Do you want us to pick them up Beth? BTW, I LOVE this pic!
> 
> 
> I know I saw someone post about a Tutu being scratchy, I'm worried about that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That came out great! I agree that the first dress does seem to be the most nerve-wracking. I had to use my seam ripper more than a few times on the first dress I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really can't wait for this skirt pattern! It is so cute! What sizes did you say you were going to do?
> 
> 
> 
> sohappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are great!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mirb1214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is turning 4 in less than 2 months.  With all the talk of American Girl on here, I ordered a catalog several weeks ago and she now wants one.  I notice on the website where it says ages 8+.  Are they really not for younger girls?  I REALLY don't want to waste $$$$ and then it not be appropriate for her age.  I think she would just LOVE having a doll match her though!  So, what ages are appropriate for AG?  Is 4 too young?
> 
> Also, my dd has light skin, blonde hair, and HAZEL eyes; there is not an option for that.  Do I just have to get the one closest to her that they already have offered or do they customize to exacts?  Her eyes are blue around the edges but the majority of her eyes are hazel so hazel would be a closer match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike my sister, I LOVE the AG dolls! Arminda has Samantha, Lydia has Kaya and I have Kirsten. Kirsten I got at a garage sale and she needs a new wig. But, she's so cute! Anyway, I think they would be find for a 4 year old as long as she treats her other toys well. they are very well made.  (and CUTE too, no matter WHAT my sister says!   )
> 
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about AG in our house these days is this . . . they are packed for WDW. My daughters stayed up one night packing Kit and Julie for vacation. When my DH and I found out we asked why?? My DD said if I did not pack for them they would only have one outfit Mooooooooooooooom!!! My DH looked at me and said you did this to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> beyondblessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mirb1214

I feel like a dummy for asking this, but what is a BASTING stitch?  I have a VERY simple sewing machine from walmart that my husband bought me several years ago to make Kool-aid purses.  At the time all I needed was something that would stitch.  However, now that I am actually sewing I don't know that my machine has all the stitches I need.  I have a Brother LS2125.


----------



## mirandag819

Mirb1214 said:


> I feel like a dummy for asking this, but what is a BASTING stitch?  I have a VERY simple sewing machine from walmart that my husband bought me several years ago to make Kool-aid purses.  At the time all I needed was something that would stitch.  However, now that I am actually sewing I don't know that my machine has all the stitches I need.  I have a Brother LS2125.



A basting stitch is just a long loose stitch, it isn't meant to be permanent, it is just to hold the fabric in place (it is good for ruffling by hand too). Just set your machine to the longest possible stitch and lower the tension.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> AAAAAHHHH!  Cuteness!  And OMG I wish I could post pictures of Phineas kissing all over his sister's Boo doll on the Disney bus!



Awww I can't wait to see that. Boo like monstor's inc Boo? If so where did you find it? DD loves Boo (I think it is because that is what Daddy calls her)


----------



## aimeeg

ireland_nicole said:


> Sooooooo cute!
> 
> 
> I'm in Austin, not Houston, but I know here most people don't really dress up.  Some people wear dresses and heels, some wear jeans (although we're a big college town, so that probably influences things a bit).  More of a "date" dress, though not formal.
> 
> 
> Hi great to have ya caught up!
> 
> I really love those!
> 
> Prayers being said.
> 
> 
> I love that the girls pack for them.  The question is, do the dolls have matching customs?



No, but they might get Minnie dresses. We will see how this week goes.  I am not sure how much they packed will make the cut. LOL 



Tink561 said:


> He is right, you did do it!!  I did it to Gracie too!
> 
> Which dolls do they want this year?



Sophee just loves them all.  Hannah has expressed and interest in Addy a few times. She also likes Rebbecca. I was surprised that my MIL has not bought two of those yet. The doll is Jewish, from New York and named Rebbecca. My MIL middle name is Rebbecca. 

I am not sure what Santa is going to bring. Hopefully I can figure it out sooner than later. I would like Santa to start shopping in September for Christmas. I want to be finished Christmas shopping by Thanksgiving this year. 



emcreative said:


> AAAAAHHHH!  Cuteness!  And OMG I wish I could post pictures of Phineas kissing all over his sister's Boo doll on the Disney bus!



One Week and Five days you can! 



Mirb1214 said:


> I feel like a dummy for asking this, but what is a BASTING stitch?  I have a VERY simple sewing machine from walmart that my husband bought me several years ago to make Kool-aid purses.  At the time all I needed was something that would stitch.  However, now that I am actually sewing I don't know that my machine has all the stitches I need.  I have a Brother LS2125.



A basting stitch is a long loose stitch. The best way to do a basting stitch on a machine is to turn your stitch length as high as it will go and then loosen your tension. It holds everything in place but is easy to remove. 

Happy Sewing!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> A basting stitch is just a long loose stitch, it isn't meant to be permanent, it is just to hold the fabric in place (it is good for ruffling by hand too). Just set your machine to the longest possible stitch and lower the tension.



Ok, now. . .what is tension?  Is it the knob close to my needle that goes from 0-9?  I always keep it set to 5 but I don't know the purpose behind the knob so I never mess with it.  I also have NO clue where the guide to the machine is at either!  You know, it's really hard to believe that I have actually made 9 outfits and I'm clueless to the terms!  But that just goes to show how awesome  everyone is on here because my outfits are turning out pretty well (I think).  I asked my husband the other night what he thought of Mollie's outfits for WDW and he said "you couldn't bought any better of ones".  That was a HUGE compliment coming from him but I sure am glad he doesn't see all that I do on here or he would know that there is OH SO MUCH BETTER!!  I am SLOWLY working on getting pics made w/ Mollie modeling them but that's easier said than done.  3 of them are COMPLETE cases; 2 I know who to give credit to but then 1 (I think) came off .  I don't know if it's ok to post if someone else was the creator behind it.  They are TOTALLY for my use and not to resell but I don't want to offend anyone either!  But, I will post as soon as I get pics made of each outfit!

THANKS AGAIN to EVERYONE on this thread that has given me a new passion for sewing!!  I can't get over how everyone is SO nice and generous with their time to help give tips, advice, and answer everyone's questions!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo Kira!





editted to add...
I happen to be left handed and find this technique to work well for me too...
Have daughter face you, take sash in each hand and reach around her (like a hug) to tie bow behind her firmly, then have her turn around to "fluff out" bow- I get a perfect bow everytime that way too.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Awww I can't wait to see that. Boo like monstor's inc Boo? If so where did you find it? DD loves Boo (I think it is because that is what Daddy calls her)



Yes exactly that Boo!  Lizzie got it because she looked just like Boo when she was little and EVERYONE called her that (even my high school students (I was teaching then)!  Of course I can't find the picture of her dressed up as Boo for Halloween, but here's what she looked like the next summer:






She was with the "Baby" style stuffed animals, they come wrapped in a little blanket! This doesn't look just the same to me (maybe it's cuter in person?) but Lizzie took the doll on vacation with her up north with her biodad so I can't snap a pic:


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> No, but they might get Minnie dresses. We will see how this week goes.  I am not sure how much they packed will make the cut. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sophee just loves them all.  Hannah has expressed and interest in Addy a few times. She also likes Rebbecca. I was surprised that my MIL has not bought two of those yet. The doll is Jewish, from New York and named Rebbecca. My MIL middle name is Rebbecca.
> 
> I am not sure what Santa is going to bring. Hopefully I can figure it out sooner than later. I would like Santa to start shopping in September for Christmas. I want to be finished Christmas shopping by Thanksgiving this year.



I saw Rebecca when we were at the AG Boutique  in Atlanta.  She is beautiful and her accessories are amazing!!

We're going to the free movie this week and it is Kit Kittredge.  I'm hoping Gracie takes a liking to the treehouse.  She really loved it at the store in Atlanta.  If she shows interest I may push that a little.  I'm not sure if I'll get Kit but I really want the treehouse.  It has great reviews on the AG site.


----------



## jenb1023

That's it!  I need a moving partner!  I'm busy for a few days and not only am I pages behind (which I expected) but you all are 13 pages into a new thread already!

Going back to catch up!


----------



## Stephres

emcreative said:


> The bodies are squishy and limbs/head solid like the AG girl dolls.  The clothes would fit (but I can't guarantee about the shoes).



The Target shoes do NOT fit! My sister bought some outfits and shoes from there and the outfits are a tight fit and the shoes do not fit at all. Apparently AG dolls have fatter feet.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo Kira!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editted to add...
> I happen to be left handed and find this technique to work well for me too...
> Have daughter face you, take sash in each hand and reach around her (like a hug) to tie bow behind her firmly, then have her turn around to "fluff out" bow- I get a perfect bow everytime that way too.



Thanks!  I like my bows, but that gets the bow even fatter than mine; yippee!


My mom just ordered Chrissa from QVC for DD for Christmas!  Now I just have to figure out how to hide it!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

So here's the deal! I started on the boxy bag this afternoon(tutorial I posted earlier) because i was all hyped to make one and............

I put the zipper in NO PROBLEM------>My 1st zipper EVER!!!:

Then.......I realized....I got the wrong zipper!!!! I actually bought a zipper that goes in a jacket instead of a zipper that you would put in a bag!

Go ahead and laugh at me...because I am!!!!
Back to JoAnn I go I guess.


----------



## sheridee32

Mirb1214 said:


> Are the dolls from Target soft and 'squishy'?  Also, are they similar size to AG to where I could use my Carla C patterns to make matching outfits.  My DD won't know the difference but I know she would love having one match outfits to her and the AG dolls appear to have a soft body.  Is that correct?



Disney has a doll that is the same size as the american girl


----------



## ibesue

Wow, everyone has been so chatty!!!  I finally figured out my password and found you guys!  I got so far behind after being gone for the last couple of weeks!  I am in Portland OR visiting DD and her family!  Why does the heat follow me where ever I go???  I thought it rained and was cool in OR!  

Everything has been so beautiful!  I will forget everyone, so I won't try to remember anything I have read, I will just start here!  Oh, except for Marah, I am sorry the trip didn't go as planned.  

Okay to the AG debate.  Kadie plays with her mom's Samantha doll.  It is still in great shape!!!  It is sooooo worth the extra money, and if you can get to an AG store, you should do it!  We have been to the store in Chicago & Los Angeles and they are so much fun.  I used to LOVE to read the catalogs when they came for my DD.  Now when I get them, I send them along to one of the DGD's!  

For those who can't spend the money on them, check out Craigs List!  Or ebay.   I have a couple of friends who have picked up a few that way.  They still need to be loved and they got them at great prices!  AG doll owners just like to pass them along!  And didn't someone here find one at a thrift store?  



LouiesMama said:


> Hi!  I am here (so late), but I just want to chime in on the AG subject...
> 
> Before I made patterns for kids, I made patterns for dolls. I've seen a big range of price, quality, durability, etc.  The AG dolls are pretty hard to beat, I must say.  Mine have been subjected to wardrobe changes, crazy hairstyles, etc, and still look pretty new.  Louie fell in LOVE with my "Just Like You Doll," Shelby, and she goes on Big Wheel rides with him, picks tomatoes from the garden, etc.  If an AG doll can survive my little guy, then they are pretty great quality.  That isn't to say some of the other dollies won't hold up just as well...I just have lots of experience with a rough kid and AG dolls!



Very true!  Oh and ours has many matching outfits!



emcreative said:


> AAAAAHHHH!  Cuteness!  And OMG I wish I could post pictures of Phineas kissing all over his sister's Boo doll on the Disney bus!



Can't wait to see him!!!


Well, I am hoping to go to the nations biggest fabric store this week!!!

I hope everyone stays cool this week!


----------



## JUJU814

sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:



Those are amazing!!!! Nice job!  Where did you find the stick princess clipart??? How cute!  Are those pages from kits you bought or did you make your own kits?

Julie


----------



## xdanielleax

So, we have booked our trip to DW!!  We are going from Oct 15-19!  I'm planning out outfits now for Violette and I wanted to do an Ariel outfit.  I was thinking of doing a short halter that shows her belly a little bit and a twirl skirt.  How is the weather in October?  Would it be too cool for that?  What types of outfits should I plan to make?  Thanks!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
Here's the front:





Here's the back:





My dancing princesses:















sorry for so many pics!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



Didn't you read page 1?  no apologizing!  Love the dress and the cute princesses!  I just finished cutting out the paper pattern and adding seam allowances...that was a pain.  I am going with a test run and I have that pillow fabric, so I may have to somewhat case your dress tonight!


----------



## Tink561

sheridee32 said:


> Disney has a doll that is the same size as the american girl



The Disney doll isn't very good quality.  That was our first doll when we attended the Perfectly Princess Tea Party in March of 08.  The following Christmas she got the AG dolls.


----------



## Tink561

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



Very cute! You can tell the girls love them.


----------



## GWNnewbies

mom2prettyprincess said:


> So here's the deal! I started on the boxy bag this afternoon(tutorial I posted earlier) because i was all hyped to make one and............
> 
> I put the zipper in NO PROBLEM------>My 1st zipper EVER!!!:
> 
> Then.......I realized....I got the wrong zipper!!!! I actually bought a zipper that goes in a jacket instead of a zipper that you would put in a bag!
> 
> Go ahead and laugh at me...because I am!!!!
> Back to JoAnn I go I guess.



WAIT!!! If you haven't gone yet, if the only thing wrong with the zipper is that it doesn't have a 'stop' at the end you can just stitch over it (either by machine or by hand) and make yourself a thread 'stop'. Usually with something like a bag you will have fabric over the end of the zipper anyway so it is not going to have to be super strong. It might be worth a try if you already have it in there. I hate ripping out a zipper. Can you tell?


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



Great Job!!! You can see how much your girls love their dresses. 



Tink561 said:


> The Disney doll isn't very good quality.  That was our first doll when we attended the Perfectly Princess Tea Party in March of 08.  The following Christmas she got the AG dolls.



I agree. That doll was crap. Hannah gave it to Sophee after the tea. It was really sweet of her to share the doll with Sophee. It was played with for a while and then an appendage fell off and the hair was beyond a mess. We tossed it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



So cute!!  I'm planning to cut the fabric tonight for my first one as well, thanks to Stephres and Lisa Zoe now I feel confident enough to try!


----------



## Piper

Traci,

Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's the AK outfit  I finished for Hayleigh today. I'm not quite sure why the shirt turned out a little tight, I made it the same size as others I've done and they've been on the big side. I may add a ruffle to it. It the portrait peasant top and the flouncy skirt both Carla C's. The applique design is HeatherSue's new safari mickey head.

ANd drumroll please.....I'm halfway through my first Feliz! Hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow and have pictures to share!

Get ready for too many Hayleigh pics!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.



That is soooooooo cute!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the AK outfit  I finished for Hayleigh today. I'm not quite sure why the shirt turned out a little tight, I made it the same size as others I've done and they've been on the big side. I may add a ruffle to it. It the portrait peasant top and the flouncy skirt both Carla C's. The applique design is HeatherSue's new safari mickey head.
> 
> ANd drumroll please.....I'm halfway through my first Feliz! Hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow and have pictures to share!
> 
> Get ready for too many Hayleigh pics!



I love it!  It's awesome!


----------



## karamat

Help Please

I started working on an Emma Swing Top (from YCMT) today and I'm having problems with the pattern pieces for size 1-2.  I know some others have made this top... did anyone else have problems?

For the Front and Back Contrast piece: the two pieces that seam together are not the same size.  Is it supposed to be this way?  There is about 1/8" difference.





The Front and Back Lining piece did match up, but once sewn do not match up with the bodice pieces... the seam lines will not match up.





I've checked and rechecked (and reprinted) my pattern pieces; I've checked and rechecked my seam allowance and everything looks good.  

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

GWNnewbies said:


> WAIT!!! If you haven't gone yet, if the only thing wrong with the zipper is that it doesn't have a 'stop' at the end you can just stitch over it (either by machine or by hand) and make yourself a thread 'stop'. Usually with something like a bag you will have fabric over the end of the zipper anyway so it is not going to have to be super strong. It might be worth a try if you already have it in there. I hate ripping out a zipper. Can you tell?



Thanks for the advice I went and looked at the zipper, but I bought a sports zipper because I like the "chunky" zipper look..and I don't believe there is a way to stop it....Oh well....I chalk it up as a learning exprience.


----------



## HeatherSue

Did I make the first page??!!!  

I am so pitiful...page 15.  Gone are my glory days of disboutiquing.


----------



## Stephres

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:



Oh, I am so happy you found the tutorial helpful! The girls look so sweet in their dresses, you did a great job!



3huskymom said:


>



That is really cute! I always add a ruffle to my peasant tops. I love your little one's haircut, she is such a cutie!



karamat said:


> Help Please
> 
> I started working on an Emma Swing Top (from YCMT) today and I'm having problems with the pattern pieces for size 1-2.  I know some others have made this top... did anyone else have problems?
> 
> For the Front and Back Contrast piece: the two pieces that seam together are not the same size.  Is it supposed to be this way?  There is about 1/8" difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front and Back Lining piece did match up, but once sewn do not match up with the bodice pieces... the seam lines will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked and rechecked (and reprinted) my pattern pieces; I've checked and rechecked my seam allowance and everything looks good.
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!



When I made mine, size 5/6, everything lined up so I don't know what's wrong. I'm sorry I can't help!


----------



## mommyof3princess

HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??!!!
> 
> I am so pitiful...page 15.  Gone are my glory days of disboutiquing.



I miss you Heather.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

15 pages in 24 hours?????


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Stephres said:


> Oh, I am so happy you found the tutorial helpful! The girls look so sweet in their dresses, you did a great job!



It was SO helpful!  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!!!!    You did such a great job of explaining every little step and taking pics of those steps instead of just assuming that we know how to do those things.  It was so helpful for a beginner like me!


----------



## HeatherSue

mommyof3princess said:


> I miss you Heather.



Thank you, Melissa!   I miss you, too.  I just don't have time to keep up like I used to.  I always have so much fun when I have a "free" day and I can come and "talk" with everyone on here!


----------



## ibesue

The twin vidas are too cute!  And it is an easy pattern!  They look like they love it!

The AK outfit is also very cute!  I think I need that design from Heather!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??!!!
> 
> I am so pitiful...page 15.  Gone are my glory days of disboutiquing.



You are just too busy digitizing!!!  You must keep us all busy!  But I miss you too!


----------



## tricia

OMG, I take a couple of days away from the PC to get my SCUBA diving ticket and we are already on page 15 of a new thread.

Gotta go back and do some catching up.


----------



## jham

Tink561 said:


> I saw Rebecca when we were at the AG Boutique  in Atlanta.  She is beautiful and her accessories are amazing!!
> 
> We're going to the free movie this week and it is Kit Kittredge.  I'm hoping Gracie takes a liking to the treehouse.  She really loved it at the store in Atlanta.  If she shows interest I may push that a little.  I'm not sure if I'll get Kit but I really want the treehouse.  It has great reviews on the AG site.



that treehouse is so cool!  We saw it in L.A.  I can't believe you have room in your house for that treehouse!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



The dresses and your daughters are beautiful!



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.



Very cute Piper!



HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??!!!
> 
> I am so pitiful...page 15.  Gone are my glory days of disboutiquing.


----------



## karamat

MouseTriper said:


> Anyway....tonight our naughty dog CHEWED them up!!!!  GASP.....talk about heartbreak!!!


Poor Taylor!  I share her pain!!!  Look what my naughty dog chewed one night...








I made the quilt about 15 years ago.  It was my first quilt.  I think I'm going to rip out the quilting (I was never really thrilled with it anyways), fix the top (most of the damage is to the edges; only one interior square chewed), and re-quilt it myself.




emcreative said:


> I am sorry to hear about your husband's grandfather.  I hope this will be a comfort to you- my grandfather (my mom's dad) married my grandmother at 17 and also had never been on his own.  We had said for many years that we thought if grandpa went first, grandma would be okay, but we could never imagine grandpa making it without grandma.  Besides the fact they were so overwhelmingly in love, grandpa didn't even cook, do laundry, or any of those things for himself. Well, grandma passed away over three years ago and I'm happy to say grandpa IS doing it, and seems to be relatively happy, to boot!  I will pray you all not only find peace, but that grandma finds comfort and strength on her own!


The human spirit is amazing!!! My grandmother was born and raised in Germany and met my grandfather while he was stationed there in WWII.  At 18 she married him (he was 10+ years older.) After my father was born they moved to the U.S.  My grandmother spoke no English and they lived in the back-woods of East Texas.  Years later my grandmother had complications during the birth of her second child and ended up paralayzed from the waist down.  So her whole world was wrapped up around my grandfather.  We all thought that when he passed she would go soon after.  Well it's been over 9 years since Papa passed away and Oma is still going strong!


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo Kira!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editted to add...
> I happen to be left handed and find this technique to work well for me too...
> Have daughter face you, take sash in each hand and reach around her (like a hug) to tie bow behind her firmly, then have her turn around to "fluff out" bow- I get a perfect bow everytime that way too.



Someone posted this awhile back, and I put it in the bookmarks too, with the written directions. 

I might be mistaken, but I think it's the same way Carla says to do it in her sash pattern. 



Tink561 said:


> I saw Rebecca when we were at the AG Boutique  in Atlanta.  She is beautiful and her accessories are amazing!!
> 
> We're going to the free movie this week and it is Kit Kittredge.  I'm hoping Gracie takes a liking to the treehouse.  She really loved it at the store in Atlanta.  If she shows interest I may push that a little.  I'm not sure if I'll get Kit but I really want the treehouse.  It has great reviews on the AG site.



I love that movie! So does my mom. Lydia told me the other day she is saving her money for the treehouse. We don't have Kit ,but she wants that treehouse! We saw it at the AG Place in Chicago in May, and she was fascinated with it! It's SOOO BIG though, I'm not sure where we would put it! 



ibesue said:


> Wow, everyone has been so chatty!!!  I finally figured out my password and found you guys!  I got so far behind after being gone for the last couple of weeks!  I am in Portland OR visiting DD and her family!  Why does the heat follow me where ever I go???  I thought it rained and was cool in OR!
> 
> Everything has been so beautiful!  I will forget everyone, so I won't try to remember anything I have read, I will just start here!  Oh, except for Marah, I am sorry the trip didn't go as planned.
> 
> Okay to the AG debate.  Kadie plays with her mom's Samantha doll.  It is still in great shape!!!  It is sooooo worth the extra money, and if you can get to an AG store, you should do it!  We have been to the store in Chicago & Los Angeles and they are so much fun.  I used to LOVE to read the catalogs when they came for my DD.  Now when I get them, I send them along to one of the DGD's!
> 
> For those who can't spend the money on them, check out Craigs List!  Or ebay.   I have a couple of friends who have picked up a few that way.  They still need to be loved and they got them at great prices!  AG doll owners just like to pass them along!  And didn't someone here find one at a thrift store?
> 
> 
> 
> Very true!  Oh and ours has many matching outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see him!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I am hoping to go to the nations biggest fabric store this week!!!
> 
> I hope everyone stays cool this week!



I forgot you were out of town, I was wondering where you were!!! 

I got one at a garage sale for $10 and Kelly got one for her Peach for even less than that! I still want to see pictures of that PrincessKel! 

OOOOH world's biggest fabric store!!! Have fun!!! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:


GREAT job!!! That was Steph's tutorial. 

I was scrolling past your first picture and Lydia said, "She has the Rose Petal Cottage, AND Dora's house, just like me!" I'm not sure how she spotted Dora's house! 



Tink561 said:


> The Disney doll isn't very good quality.  That was our first doll when we attended the Perfectly Princess Tea Party in March of 08.  The following Christmas she got the AG dolls.



I agree, the Disney dolls are VERY poor quality! We picked some up at the Disney Outlet last year for $10, and honestly, I'm not sure they were even worth that. They did come with cute little outfits. They had Mickey Ears, a lanyard, a little wallet and t-shirt and shorts. They fit the AG dolls, so Samantha was wearing it last I knew. 



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.



I LOVE it Piper!!! That is really pretty! 


3huskymom said:


> Here's the AK outfit  I finished for Hayleigh today. I'm not quite sure why the shirt turned out a little tight, I made it the same size as others I've done and they've been on the big side. I may add a ruffle to it. It the portrait peasant top and the flouncy skirt both Carla C's. The applique design is HeatherSue's new safari mickey head.
> 
> ANd drumroll please.....I'm halfway through my first Feliz! Hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow and have pictures to share!
> 
> Get ready for too many Hayleigh pics!



Nope, that is NOT too many Hayleigh pictures!!! she is such a cutie!!! The outfit is adorable!!! It will look cute with a ruffle too. 



HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??!!!
> 
> I am so pitiful...page 15.  Gone are my glory days of disboutiquing.



I should have posted for you!  

Remember the glory days of internet shopping? I spent so much money saving money!!!


----------



## tnmom25

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>



Very very cute!  After I saw Steph's tutorial, I dug out my stash of pillowcases LOL  I'm gonna let dd4 pic which ones she wants.


----------



## mirandag819

karamat said:


> Help Please
> 
> I started working on an Emma Swing Top (from YCMT) today and I'm having problems with the pattern pieces for size 1-2.  I know some others have made this top... did anyone else have problems?
> 
> For the Front and Back Contrast piece: the two pieces that seam together are not the same size.  Is it supposed to be this way?  There is about 1/8" difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front and Back Lining piece did match up, but once sewn do not match up with the bodice pieces... the seam lines will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked and rechecked (and reprinted) my pattern pieces; I've checked and rechecked my seam allowance and everything looks good.
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!



Mine was a 3-4... so can't confirm your pattern is right, but I had a similar issue until I realize I was putting the wrong side of the side piece against the front.... I had it upside down or backwards or whatever.... I was able to just flip mine around, but yours is a directional fabric. Have you tried lining it up the other way (it would make yours upside down, but hopefully you could re-cut if that was your problem). The side pieces aren't perfectly straight, and the piece that connects to the front is slightly different then the other side, the only way I could tell which was which was to line it up to the front and see which was the same size.


----------



## troijka

I just found some old pics of my DD (she just turned 6) at the AG store in NYC.  Thought I would share.


----------



## Tink561

troijka said:


> I just found some old pics of my DD (she just turned 6) at the AG store in NYC.  Thought I would share.



So cute!  I hope to get to the NYC store one day before Gracie outgrows AG.


----------



## tnmom25

Someone wants me to make dresses for twins and they need to be size 12m.  They'll be 9mo when they want to wear the dresses for Christmas pics, so I'm assuming not walking yet.  I didn't start making customs til my youngest was 2.  For those of you with little ones in customs, what are your favorite style dresses?

I'm kinda leaning toward a twirl jumper and either ruffled pants or jeans with threaded ribbon or rick rack.  Any ideas would be helpful!!!

AND

Anyone know anything about Ariel having a red dress?  A friend's daughter wants one of those and we're baffled!  It's not her pink one, I asked her and she doesn't want a red one like the pink one.  So, any ideas?


----------



## teresajoy

troijka said:


> I just found some old pics of my DD (she just turned 6) at the AG store in NYC.  Thought I would share.





Cute!!!!


----------



## troijka

I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



Those are SO CUTE!  Isn't that Steph awesome!  I may need to case these - I have some of those panels and I've never used them - I love how they look in the Vida!


TINK561 - I'd love to see pics of those AG outfits - would you mind sharing?


----------



## emcreative

As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!





















It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)


----------



## Mirb1214

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:



I love it!  You did a great job; and you can NEVER have too many pictures!


----------



## princessmom29

mirandag819 said:


> Mine was a 3-4... so can't confirm your pattern is right, but I had a similar issue until I realize I was putting the wrong side of the side piece against the front.... I had it upside down or backwards or whatever.... I was able to just flip mine around, but yours is a directional fabric. Have you tried lining it up the other way (it would make yours upside down, but hopefully you could re-cut if that was your problem). The side pieces aren't perfectly straight, and the piece that connects to the front is slightly different then the other side, the only way I could tell which was which was to line it up to the front and see which was the same size.



I think you have the back linig piece upside down. I just did one of these yesterday and tried to make the same mistake. The lining is narrower on the end where the buttons and button holes go. I tried to sew that end into the side seams and just couldn't get it to match up.


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)


Aww they make me feel so honored. I loved creating things for them. It was a whole lot of fun. I think the best part is adding the special touches.


----------



## WDWAtLast

troijka said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to add my two cents on the American Girl question...
> my MIL bought my daughter and her cousin the Bitty Babies when they were three.  They LOVED them (and still do). They were a perfect intro to AG. (This is before they had hair...they were the bald babies).
> 
> When my DD was 4, she decided she wanted a "big girl doll".  I tried to steer her away from the historical dolls to the "just like me" dolls. It was perfect.  She is a wavy blonde with dark brown eyes and fair skin...that was hard to find a doll that was a match.  The only doll who had that coloring was freckled, which my daughter is not.  She did not care.  She loves her anyway.
> 
> Eventually, as she got older, we have added the historical dolls to our collection, as well as some Girls of the Year.  I think we have Felicity (Just got this summer at NYC store), Nikki, Mia, Ruthie, Julie, Ivy and someone else.
> 
> My DD is now 8 and truly LOVES the books.  They have taught her so much cool stuff about history and what it was like in the "olden days" (now, she says this when referrring to Julie and she is from the seventies.  HMMMMMMMM...makes a mom feel old).
> 
> I love the quality of the toys and the enduring charm.  I have no problem spending the money because I know that if parts need replaced or break, the company will do it and stand behind their product.
> 
> I think the little girls are fine with the historical dolls, I think the age suggestion is more for them to enjoy the historical aspect and read the books.  Just the accessories alone will introduce them to times past.
> 
> Oh, and on a side note, our dolls have made many journeys with our family....NYC, Disney, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, California, etc. etc, etc. And my daughter packs them accordingly. It makes my husbands BATTY, but they are part of the family and get to travel, too.  And she is very diplomatic about who's "turn" it is to travel.
> 
> Oh, and I have jokingly said that I am going to sell our AG collection and buy a new house, but I am having another girl in three weeks and I have a feeling these toys will be around for a few more years!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post.  I just HATE wasting money on toys that never get played with or break and I truly have nothing but rave reviews about AG.
> SO GO ORDER THE CATALOG!!!
> 
> Christi



We Love AG, too! Kristin (8) has Kit and Ruthie and Kendall (almost 6) is asking for Julie for her birthday (she only has a Bitty Twin) My 8 year old also loves the books - another plus of the historical dolls!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> By the way, I MADE MY FIRST VIDAS THE LAST 2 DAYS thanks to the AWESOME tutorial put on here a couple of days ago!!!!  I couldn't have done it without it!!!!  I'm so excited!  I will definitely be making more of them!  I'll post pics when my DD wakes up from her nap and we can try them on!


 
Congrats!!I hope to make a couple of Vida's after our trip - and I have the tutorial bookmarked! 



LouiesMama said:


> Hi!  I am here (so late), but I just want to chime in on the AG subject...
> 
> Before I made patterns for kids, I made patterns for dolls. I've seen a big range of price, quality, durability, etc.  The AG dolls are pretty hard to beat, I must say.  Mine have been subjected to wardrobe changes, crazy hairstyles, etc, and still look pretty new.  Louie fell in LOVE with my "Just Like You Doll," Shelby, and she goes on Big Wheel rides with him, picks tomatoes from the garden, etc.  If an AG doll can survive my little guy, then they are pretty great quality.  That isn't to say some of the other dollies won't hold up just as well...I just have lots of experience with a rough kid and AG dolls!



And I LOVE that the dolls outfits are included with the children's outfit!!! We love AG!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



They are adorable! And so are your dd's!!



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)



Soooo cute!! Love the hula skirt!!!!


If I did this right - this is my first mulitquote <fingers crossed>   I have sewn all day and have one Simply Sweet halter with the Patchwork twirl almost finished.  The second one always goes faster, right?????? : And THANK GOODNESS I bought a ruffler for this project! My bottom ruffle was 20 feet long - as I was pinning it (stretched across the living room floor) my DH asks if that is for both skirts!!


----------



## troijka

Okay, one more...i made this for my daughter for Halloween a few years ago.  She wore it to the last Pirate and Princess Party we attended. Got LOTS of attention.  Captain Jack Sparrow loved it...he even gave her a special coin to take to "Moe's Tavern" and ask for Larry.  They would then turn her into a real pirate...but she MUST be grown up first. (she is desperately waiting. The coin has a place of honor in her room)  Sorry her head is cut off, I was trying to show more of the outfot.  It is a crazy background, but it was the best pic I have of the outfit...


----------



## jenb1023

I think I am finally caught up!

I love everything as always but especially the birthday girl dress from the end of the last thread and all of the butt ruffles.

Thanks to you all (especially to Jeannes directions) I made a few pillowcase dresses and would like to tackle something else.  What do you guys suggest for a first dress from a pattern?  Keep in mind that I have very little experience or knowledge and a lot of sewing terms mean nothing to me.  I don't even know anything about my sewing machine - it is my mil's.  It is a Bernina 1010.  I don't even know what it can or cannot do - lol!  Your suggestions are appreciated!

To stick with the AG trend - here is DD at the NYC store when we bought her first doll - Kit.  She is now saving her money for Ruthie.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!



That fabric is awesome!!!!!



revrob said:


> Those are SO CUTE!  Isn't that Steph awesome!  I may need to case these - I have some of those panels and I've never used them - I love how they look in the Vida!



Wow!  I would be honored!  Those are like the only the 4th dress I have ever made!!!



Mirb1214 said:


> I love it!  You did a great job; and you can NEVER have too many pictures!



Thanks, but as you can see...my picture quality stinks!!!  I dropped the camera in the tub shortly after we got it  and never everything looks fuzzy.  We want a new one before our trip so bad but just don't have the $ right now.  Any suggestions?


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone else find it ironic that the _butt _ruffles were posted at the _end _of our last thread?


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> Well, after working on this most of the day I was able to get it done. It's a gift for my friend who is graduating from nursing school. It's a 2nd career for her. She likes ladybugs (as does my daughter) so I used the ladybug backpack pattern from YCMT, that I had bought to do one for Hayleigh, and was going to just do ladybug colors. Lo and behold searching through my quilting stash I found a dog fabric w/  them dressed up as doctors. My friend has 3 dogs and they are  her "kids". I embroidered her name with the RN title at the top. This is my first experience with zippers and it was a bit  challenging (not a CarlaC pattern), but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thank you all for your gift suggestions!
> 
> FRONT



Looks great.  Awesome for finding that fabric in your stash.  She will love it.



CastleCreations said:


> Okay....HOLD ONTO YOUR SEATS DISBOUTIQUERS....I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO POST A PHOTO OF SOMETHING.....



Awesome.  It deserves a round of applause.



aksunshine said:


> I'm loving the all the ruffles!
> 
> IMiss Sass!



Very cute.  Love the ruffles on the pants.



Tink561 said:


> Here is a Snow White set we got in the mail yesterday.  I just love the touch of pink!



Cool, Snow white, with Minnie Dot and Pink.  Great colours.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Karen!  I have been FaceBookin it lately!
> I did make this handbag today for my SIL



Looks good as always Tom.  Love the fabric.




*Toadstool* said:


>



OMG, that is fabulous.  Love all the little details.  They just make the dress.



3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!



Great stuff.  I like the fabric on the AK outfit and really love the peek a boo skirt.



LisaZoe said:


>



Really cute.



aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!



Good job.  Glad to see you got the apple done.




jham said:


> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>



Love that dress, but Lily looks sad.  



mirandag819 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



That is great.  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts



Cute.  Reminds me I have to get on my animal print Mickey Heads for our trip soon.



ireland_nicole said:


>



Looks great, and love the fabrics.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Okay, I have a tinkerbell pillowcase and was going to make the stripwork jumper for my girls but I am having a hard time at the thought of cutting just a small portion of her face for the bodice and wasting the rest tink.    So, has anyone ever tried making the stripwork jumper (out of bright colors) and then cutting out a large image (like from a pillowcase) and putting it on top of the strips on the skirt part?  Does that make sense?  Or do you think it would look dumb?  Any other suggestions?   My girls really like the twirly skirts!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Teresa- Yup, it was me who posted it a while back, with the text directions, but I wasnt sure if the photo was there......

I also wanted to thank you for your compliment on my pooh quilt at the end of the last thread. It means a lot to me to have others like you (experienced) say such nice things.

The princess vida is fabulous! Clearly I need to get that pattern now too, but the Feliz was so much work I was leary of the Vida....

Its so frustrating, everyday I think Im going to make progress o nthe 2 sundress (simply sweet) that I promised Megan- but it's so much harder sewing with a baby! 

Who wanted little size pattern suggestions? I think you would like the precious dress- it goes down to a size 3 months. I have done a slightly larger size- I did the bodice part of the pattern to make a blouse and it came out great- I just had to go slow and read the directions- and dont assume you know what's next! 

So I was daydreaming today....wouldnt it be so cool if we had a disboutiquer's kids Halloween party?

Adi and T-beri- are you out there? T, hows the baby? photos please? would you like my cloth diaper kit for a girl?
adi- how are you feeling?


----------



## MiniGirl

Hi ladies, I just skimmed, so I hope I didn't miss much.

Marah, I'm sorry your trip wasn't as magical as it could've been, but I'm glad to see you focusing on the good parts of your trip and making those the focus of your memories. Add me to those who recommend renting DVC points. We have rented from DISers before, and never had any problems. Of course, I was hoping it would convince my dh that we NEEDED to buy DVC, and that backfired. Why buy when we can rent? Ugh!! But that's a whole nother story. 

I'm loving all the Vida's we've been seeing lately. I've seen many of Lisa's before, and spend too much time just staring at them and amazed at how she turns applique into works of art. I've enjoyed the tutorials, too Of course, all the outfits have been amazing. To those of you contemplating a Feliz..... go for it. Don't let the pattern intimidate you. There are a couple of good tutorials (Trillium is my fave), and the result is so worth it.

About the AG dolls.... we have 5 in our house and just love them. I mentioned not getting anymore and just concentrating on accessories, and after some thought, both girls vetoed that idea. LOL!!! For you homeschoolers, I lost my links but there are some unit studies based on the historical dolls. Also..... shhhhh.... don't tell my girls, but Chrissa will be arriving soon. Yep, I bought her from QVC, and she'll be put away for either a birthday or holiday.

I also don't think I've shown this yet. I made this a couple of months ago with listing it in mind. However, if you look closely at the flower applique on the skirt, you can see lots of little white lines. Remember the talk of when to change needles from the last thread. Well, let's just say it needs to be done before this happens or you'll end up with all the little runs. I was also trying to add ruffles to a shirred back.










The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.


----------



## ireland_nicole

troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!


I love these; they look adorable!



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)


These look awesome!!!!!!


WDWAtLast said:


> We Love AG, too! Kristin (8) has Kit and Ruthie and Kendall (almost 6) is asking for Julie for her birthday (she only has a Bitty Twin) My 8 year old also loves the books - another plus of the historical dolls!!
> 
> If I did this right - this is my first mulitquote <fingers crossed>   I have sewn all day and have one Simply Sweet halter with the Patchwork twirl almost finished.  The second one always goes faster, right?????? : And THANK GOODNESS I bought a ruffler for this project! My bottom ruffle was 20 feet long - as I was pinning it (stretched across the living room floor) my DH asks if that is for both skirts!!


Yes, the second goes a lot faster, I promise!


troijka said:


> Okay, one more...i made this for my daughter for Halloween a few years ago.  She wore it to the last Pirate and Princess Party we attended. Got LOTS of attention.  Captain Jack Sparrow loved it...he even gave her a special coin to take to "Moe's Tavern" and ask for Larry.  They would then turn her into a real pirate...but she MUST be grown up first. (she is desperately waiting. The coin has a place of honor in her room)  Sorry her head is cut off, I was trying to show more of the outfot.  It is a crazy background, but it was the best pic I have of the outfit...


This is way too awesome!!!


MiniGirl said:


> Hi ladies, I just skimmed, so I hope I didn't miss much.
> 
> I also don't think I've shown this yet. I made this a couple of months ago with listing it in mind. However, if you look closely at the flower applique on the skirt, you can see lots of little white lines. Remember the talk of when to change needles from the last thread. Well, let's just say it needs to be done before this happens or you'll end up with all the little runs. I was also trying to add ruffles to a shirred back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.



Love this, really unique, and love the vintage flair w/ the hat.  Very Chic!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Gotta love this one...

Olivia wants me to make her a Hawaiian dress for her Lilo breakfast.  Doable.  She wants it to look "just like Lilo...red with white leaves".  Her mother informed her that she has looked and looked and can not find that exact fabric.  
Olivia informed her mother "Mom, Auntie can make it".  She was told "Auntie can't make the FABRIC!"

She then informed her mother, with her hands on her hips, that "MY Auntie can do it...she will make a red dress and put big white leaves on it.  That's what she DOES!"

Oh, and she wants her sister's dress to match.

So it looks like Auntie is putting on her super-hero cape and finding red fabric to place big white leaves upon.
And this comes on the heels of Karen and I sepnding 3 hours in the fabric store trying to find just the right ugly shade of green for Drizella.  You should have seen the looks on the faces of other shoppers when we were proclaiming that we couldn't find fabric ugly enough.


----------



## Tink561

revrob said:


> TINK561 - I'd love to see pics of those AG outfits - would you mind sharing?



Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store. 





The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.




Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.


----------



## momto2cuties

Hello everyone!
I'm having a ball reading all of your posts, and someday I may actually post a few of my latest creations (but DH fears someone will stalk our kids if I put their pics online...due to their extreme cuteness, of course).

I have a question about embroidery sewing.  DH bought me a White Embroidery machine that came with a brother Disney card in 2003.  The machine does not have a USB plug, only a card reader.  I have read a little about The Amazing Box, that somehow works with your computer and will save embroidery designs onto the card.  Do any of you have any experience with this?  Is is worth the cost?  (The Amazing Box Max is "on sale" for $199 right now.)  Is it hard to use?  Can you digitize your own designs with it?

Any help you can offer would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## revrob

Tink561 said:


> Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
> Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.



CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!  Thanks for sharing!  I think we have that same pink kitchen set!


----------



## ireland_nicole

To continue in the American Girl theme;
I can't find pics from our visit to American Girl place in Chicago last year...
But at least I found the pics from Caitie's Birthday at American Girl Boutique and Bistro in Dallas!

I didn't get that many due to her disastrous elevator fall and subsequent visit from the paramedics...

But that's a whole different story!

Arrival:





The Birthday Cake: (not the best photo, but had to find a pic w/o her friend in it)





The infamous escalator of doom:






We went on a day they had a salon event, so I had prebooked the girls to take a class in how to do their dolls hair.  Then we had a birthday lunch.  They were thrilled they got to go home with two goody bags!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Question about buying fabric/yardages:

When using a variety of prints , how do you decide how much of each print to buy?  1 yard of each or more? (I would need to double it anyway for both girls!)

Revrob - I am from Nacogdoches! My sister met her dh in Longview!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> Gotta love this one...
> 
> Olivia wants me to make her a Hawaiian dress for her Lilo breakfast.  Doable.  She wants it to look "just like Lilo...red with white leaves".  Her mother informed her that she has looked and looked and can not find that exact fabric.
> Olivia informed her mother "Mom, Auntie can make it".  She was told "Auntie can't make the FABRIC!"
> 
> She then informed her mother, with her hands on her hips, that "MY Auntie can do it...she will make a red dress and put big white leaves on it.  That's what she DOES!"
> 
> Oh, and she wants her sister's dress to match.
> 
> So it looks like Auntie is putting on her super-hero cape and finding red fabric to place big white leaves upon.
> And this comes on the heels of Karen and I sepnding 3 hours in the fabric store trying to find just the right ugly shade of green for Drizella.  You should have seen the looks on the faces of other shoppers when we were proclaiming that we couldn't find fabric ugly enough.



 the most ironic part is that Caitie wants mommy to do the exact same thing for Lilo.  The funny thing is, I did find very similar fabric, but it was heavy outdoor canvas.  I admit, I did actually consider making an a line out of it, but figured I didn't want her wearing a seat cusion..




Tink561 said:


> Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
> Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.



These are so sweet!  I especially love the doll size Marie!


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> Question about buying fabric/yardages:
> 
> When using a variety of prints , how do you decide how much of each print to buy?  1 yard of each or more? (I would need to double it anyway for both girls!)
> 
> Revrob - I am from Nacogdoches! My sister met her dh in Longview!!



A lot of patterns (esp. YCMT; particularly Carla C's) will give the yardages for each part, so it's easy to figure out how much of each.  If you're making a dress w/ long pieces, I lay them out on a piece of fabric I already have, and then I can make sure I buy enough.


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> I really can't wait for this skirt pattern! It is so cute! What sizes did you say you were going to do?



The longest length is 20". I made one and I'm still trying to decide if it works.



momto2cuties said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm having a ball reading all of your posts, and someday I may actually post a few of my latest creations (but DH fears someone will stalk our kids if I put their pics online...due to their extreme cuteness, of course).



We all totally understand that concern. Some people post photos with the faces blurred, blocked or cropped.


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> I'll send her a message about it.  I'll send you mine for some DVC points!




You're the best Jeanne- thanks so much. I can hardly wait to find out where to buy this thing! It's  been killing me!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> So here's the deal! I started on the boxy bag this afternoon(tutorial I posted earlier) because i was all hyped to make one and............
> 
> I put the zipper in NO PROBLEM------>My 1st zipper EVER!!!:
> 
> Then.......I realized....I got the wrong zipper!!!! I actually bought a zipper that goes in a jacket instead of a zipper that you would put in a bag!
> 
> Go ahead and laugh at me...because I am!!!!
> Back to JoAnn I go I guess.




Hey! that's AWESOME you got that zipper in the first time- even if itwas the "wrong" one. Putting a zipper in is one of the hardest thigns ot do! You're FABULOUS and a NATURAL Talent!



HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??!!!
> 
> I am so pitiful...page 15.  Gone are my glory days of disboutiquing.




We felt you in spirit though Heather!




emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)



That Hannah...... she's a girl after my own heart!


----------



## LisaZoe

fairygoodmother said:


> Gotta love this one...
> 
> Olivia wants me to make her a Hawaiian dress for her Lilo breakfast.  Doable.  She wants it to look "just like Lilo...red with white leaves".  Her mother informed her that she has looked and looked and can not find that exact fabric.
> Olivia informed her mother "Mom, Auntie can make it".  She was told "Auntie can't make the FABRIC!"
> 
> She then informed her mother, with her hands on her hips, that "MY Auntie can do it...she will make a red dress and put big white leaves on it.  That's what she DOES!"
> 
> Oh, and she wants her sister's dress to match.
> 
> So it looks like Auntie is putting on her super-hero cape and finding red fabric to place big white leaves upon.
> And this comes on the heels of Karen and I sepnding 3 hours in the fabric store trying to find just the right ugly shade of green for Drizella.  You should have seen the looks on the faces of other shoppers when we were proclaiming that we couldn't find fabric ugly enough.



LOL about finding a fabric ugly enough. I totally understand - you don't want a color that is actually pretty as it would lessen the impact of the ugly stepsisters. 

As for the Lilo fabric, I bet making it will end up being less time consuming than trying to find a printed version. Luckily the leaves are quite large and there aren't that many. Images I find online show 4 full or partial leaves on the front and I'd assume there's a similar amount on the back.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> To continue in the American Girl theme;
> I can't find pics from our visit to American Girl place in Chicago last year...
> But at least I found the pics from Caitie's Birthday at American Girl Boutique and Bistro in Dallas!
> 
> I didn't get that many due to her disastrous elevator fall and subsequent visit from the paramedics...
> 
> But that's a whole different story!
> 
> Arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Birthday Cake: (not the best photo, but had to find a pic w/o her friend in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous escalator of doom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went on a day they had a salon event, so I had prebooked the girls to take a class in how to do their dolls hair.  Then we had a birthday lunch.  They were thrilled they got to go home with two goody bags!




We LOVE the AG store in Dallas.  We go every chance we get.  We've never had a meal in the bistro though.  We really need to do that!  

These pics are so cute!



WDWAtLast said:


> Question about buying fabric/yardages:
> 
> When using a variety of prints , how do you decide how much of each print to buy?  1 yard of each or more? (I would need to double it anyway for both girls!)
> 
> Revrob - I am from Nacogdoches! My sister met her dh in Longview!!




It's a small world, isn't it?  As a matter of fact, I met a Disboutiquer on this thread, and later learned that we're actually related!  and her husband's family lives very close to me - and we never knew it!  It's a SMALL WORLD!


----------



## *Toadstool*

for meeting revrob because of this thread. Everytime I tell that story people look at me like I am nuts, but I think it is the coolest thing. 


*Fairygoodmother* - You could try that spoonflower site. You can make your own fabric. It is kinda pricey, but I don't know that you'd need much huh?
I have made my own fabric for a pink Minnie MMCH dress though. I appliqued the dots on there... NEVER AGAIN!!! 

I am getting so far behind. Hubby being home 14 days instead of 7 is keeping me busy.


----------



## Tink561

MiniGirl said:


> Hi ladies, I just skimmed, so I hope I didn't miss much.
> 
> Marah, I'm sorry your trip wasn't as magical as it could've been, but I'm glad to see you focusing on the good parts of your trip and making those the focus of your memories. Add me to those who recommend renting DVC points. We have rented from DISers before, and never had any problems. Of course, I was hoping it would convince my dh that we NEEDED to buy DVC, and that backfired. Why buy when we can rent? Ugh!! But that's a whole nother story.
> 
> I'm loving all the Vida's we've been seeing lately. I've seen many of Lisa's before, and spend too much time just staring at them and amazed at how she turns applique into works of art. I've enjoyed the tutorials, too Of course, all the outfits have been amazing. To those of you contemplating a Feliz..... go for it. Don't let the pattern intimidate you. There are a couple of good tutorials (Trillium is my fave), and the result is so worth it.
> 
> About the AG dolls.... we have 5 in our house and just love them. I mentioned not getting anymore and just concentrating on accessories, and after some thought, both girls vetoed that idea. LOL!!! For you homeschoolers, I lost my links but there are some unit studies based on the historical dolls. Also..... shhhhh.... don't tell my girls, but Chrissa will be arriving soon. Yep, I bought her from QVC, and she'll be put away for either a birthday or holiday.
> 
> I also don't think I've shown this yet. I made this a couple of months ago with listing it in mind. However, if you look closely at the flower applique on the skirt, you can see lots of little white lines. Remember the talk of when to change needles from the last thread. Well, let's just say it needs to be done before this happens or you'll end up with all the little runs. I was also trying to add ruffles to a shirred back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.



Eva, that is really cute!  I don't see any mistakes.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh and Julie your new Halloween set is so cute! I wish I wasn't sooo broke right now.  I'm always broke lately.


----------



## Tink561

ireland_nicole said:


> To continue in the American Girl theme;
> I can't find pics from our visit to American Girl place in Chicago last year...
> But at least I found the pics from Caitie's Birthday at American Girl Boutique and Bistro in Dallas!
> 
> I didn't get that many due to her disastrous elevator fall and subsequent visit from the paramedics...
> 
> But that's a whole different story!
> 
> Arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Birthday Cake: (not the best photo, but had to find a pic w/o her friend in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous escalator of doom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went on a day they had a salon event, so I had prebooked the girls to take a class in how to do their dolls hair.  Then we had a birthday lunch.  They were thrilled they got to go home with two goody bags!



So cute!  I don't know anything about the accident but I hope all is okay.   If we had one closer I would definitely do a birthday party there!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tink561 said:


> So cute!  I don't know anything about the accident but I hope all is okay.   If we had one closer I would definitely do a birthday party there!



THanks, she was fine, although we needed x rays and she was really cut up.  Basically, she somehow got disoriented and on the down escalator while I was paying (she has high functioning autism and other disabilities, so I keep a really close eye on her... I also am extremely careful about escalators since I have always had a supposedly irrational fear of falling down one... she started out ok but then realized what she had done and tried to go up; and that's where the trouble started.  She doesn't have anywhere near the coordination to do that, and so she kept falling up the escalator as it was going down.  I dropped everything and raced down to her- so did another mom, but she was really banged up, especially her hands and legs where the edges kept digging in.  She suddenly calmed a bit in order to finish shopping beofre the trip to the ER.


----------



## Tink561

ireland_nicole said:


> THanks, she was fine, although we needed x rays and she was really cut up.  Basically, she somehow got disoriented and on the down escalator while I was paying (she has high functioning autism and other disabilities, so I keep a really close eye on her... I also am extremely careful about escalators since I have always had a supposedly irrational fear of falling down one... she started out ok but then realized what she had done and tried to go up; and that's where the trouble started.  She doesn't have anywhere near the coordination to do that, and so she kept falling up the escalator as it was going down.  I dropped everything and raced down to her- so did another mom, but she was really banged up, especially her hands and legs where the edges kept digging in.  She suddenly calmed a bit in order to finish shopping beofre the trip to the ER.



When I was a little girl my mom was shopping with one of my friends and me.  We were going down the escalator and the other little girl started to fall.  My mom tried to stop her and we all ended up falling.  The girl and I were okay but my mom was cut up and had to have stitches.  I understand your "irrational" fear completely.

I'm glad she was okay and could shop before the ER.


----------



## aimeeg

tnmom25 said:


> Someone wants me to make dresses for twins and they need to be size 12m.  They'll be 9mo when they want to wear the dresses for Christmas pics, so I'm assuming not walking yet.  I didn't start making customs til my youngest was 2.  For those of you with little ones in customs, what are your favorite style dresses?
> 
> I'm kinda leaning toward a twirl jumper and either ruffled pants or jeans with threaded ribbon or rick rack.  Any ideas would be helpful!!!
> 
> AND
> 
> Anyone know anything about Ariel having a red dress?  A friend's daughter wants one of those and we're baffled!  It's not her pink one, I asked her and she doesn't want a red one like the pink one.  So, any ideas?



Deann, I have no idea when Ariel wore a red dress. 

I started sewing for the babes when she was a size 1 or 12 months. I like strip work dresses and the portrait peasant dress the best. I also made a few skirt sets for her that were really cute. I will try to dig up some pics of baby customs. 



Tink561 said:


> Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
> Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.



Hannah flipped over the doll holder in the bathrooms too. LOL

So here are my WAY to many pictures of the American Girl Store in NYC. I am taking both girls in a few weeks to do lunch and see The Little Mermaid before it closes. 

















































































LOL Is that enough American Girl???


----------



## teresajoy

troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!



You know, I was just thinking about these dresses yesterday!!! I love them! That pop of color in the back is great! 



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)



LOVE these outfits!!!! 



jenb1023 said:


> I think I am finally caught up!
> 
> I love everything as always but especially the birthday girl dress from the end of the last thread and all of the butt ruffles.
> 
> Thanks to you all (especially to Jeannes directions) I made a few pillowcase dresses and would like to tackle something else.  What do you guys suggest for a first dress from a pattern?  Keep in mind that I have very little experience or knowledge and a lot of sewing terms mean nothing to me.  I don't even know anything about my sewing machine - it is my mil's.  It is a Bernina 1010.  I don't even know what it can or cannot do - lol!  Your suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> To stick with the AG trend - here is DD at the NYC store when we bought her first doll - Kit.  She is now saving her money for Ruthie.



I'm loving the AG doll pictures! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks, but as you can see...my picture quality stinks!!!  I dropped the camera in the tub shortly after we got it  and never everything looks fuzzy.  We want a new one before our trip so bad but just don't have the $ right now.  Any suggestions?



Should we ask what you were trying to take a picture of when that happened??? 

Corey has a cheap point and shoot that is great, I think it's a Samsung. 



emcreative said:


> Does anyone else find it ironic that the _butt _ruffles were posted at the _end _of our last thread?






Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- Yup, it was me who posted it a while back, with the text directions, but I wasnt sure if the photo was there......
> 
> I also wanted to thank you for your compliment on my pooh quilt at the end of the last thread. It means a lot to me to have others like you (experienced) say such nice things.
> 
> The princess vida is fabulous! Clearly I need to get that pattern now too, but the Feliz was so much work I was leary of the Vida....
> 
> Its so frustrating, everyday I think Im going to make progress o nthe 2 sundress (simply sweet) that I promised Megan- but it's so much harder sewing with a baby!
> 
> Who wanted little size pattern suggestions? I think you would like the precious dress- it goes down to a size 3 months. I have done a slightly larger size- I did the bodice part of the pattern to make a blouse and it came out great- I just had to go slow and read the directions- and dont assume you know what's next!
> 
> So I was daydreaming today....wouldnt it be so cool if we had a disboutiquer's kids Halloween party?
> 
> Adi and T-beri- are you out there? T, hows the baby? photos please? would you like my cloth diaper kit for a girl?
> adi- how are you feeling?



I was thinking that was you, but I wasn't sure! 

Well, that quilt was AMAZING!!! I can't even imagine how much work that was! 



MiniGirl said:


> Hi ladies, I just skimmed, so I hope I didn't miss much.
> 
> Marah, I'm sorry your trip wasn't as magical as it could've been, but I'm glad to see you focusing on the good parts of your trip and making those the focus of your memories. Add me to those who recommend renting DVC points. We have rented from DISers before, and never had any problems. Of course, I was hoping it would convince my dh that we NEEDED to buy DVC, and that backfired. Why buy when we can rent? Ugh!! But that's a whole nother story.
> 
> I'm loving all the Vida's we've been seeing lately. I've seen many of Lisa's before, and spend too much time just staring at them and amazed at how she turns applique into works of art. I've enjoyed the tutorials, too Of course, all the outfits have been amazing. To those of you contemplating a Feliz..... go for it. Don't let the pattern intimidate you. There are a couple of good tutorials (Trillium is my fave), and the result is so worth it.
> 
> About the AG dolls.... we have 5 in our house and just love them. I mentioned not getting anymore and just concentrating on accessories, and after some thought, both girls vetoed that idea. LOL!!! For you homeschoolers, I lost my links but there are some unit studies based on the historical dolls. Also..... shhhhh.... don't tell my girls, but Chrissa will be arriving soon. Yep, I bought her from QVC, and she'll be put away for either a birthday or holiday.
> 
> I also don't think I've shown this yet. I made this a couple of months ago with listing it in mind. However, if you look closely at the flower applique on the skirt, you can see lots of little white lines. Remember the talk of when to change needles from the last thread. Well, let's just say it needs to be done before this happens or you'll end up with all the little runs. I was also trying to add ruffles to a shirred back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.



That outfit is adorable! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Gotta love this one...
> 
> Olivia wants me to make her a Hawaiian dress for her Lilo breakfast.  Doable.  She wants it to look "just like Lilo...red with white leaves".  Her mother informed her that she has looked and looked and can not find that exact fabric.
> Olivia informed her mother "Mom, Auntie can make it".  She was told "Auntie can't make the FABRIC!"
> 
> She then informed her mother, with her hands on her hips, that "MY Auntie can do it...she will make a red dress and put big white leaves on it.  That's what she DOES!"
> 
> Oh, and she wants her sister's dress to match.
> 
> So it looks like Auntie is putting on her super-hero cape and finding red fabric to place big white leaves upon.
> And this comes on the heels of Karen and I sepnding 3 hours in the fabric store trying to find just the right ugly shade of green for Drizella.  You should have seen the looks on the faces of other shoppers when we were proclaiming that we couldn't find fabric ugly enough.



Awww, those girls  know you are Super Auntie!!! 



Tink561 said:


> Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



My girls were fascinated by the dolly holder in the bathroom too! And, the hand Dyson hand dryer! They still talk about both of those things!  All my pictures are on the other computer, or I'd post some. 



momto2cuties said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm having a ball reading all of your posts, and someday I may actually post a few of my latest creations (but DH fears someone will stalk our kids if I put their pics online...due to their extreme cuteness, of course).
> 
> I have a question about embroidery sewing.  DH bought me a White Embroidery machine that came with a brother Disney card in 2003.  The machine does not have a USB plug, only a card reader.  I have read a little about The Amazing Box, that somehow works with your computer and will save embroidery designs onto the card.  Do any of you have any experience with this?  Is is worth the cost?  (The Amazing Box Max is "on sale" for $199 right now.)  Is it hard to use?  Can you digitize your own designs with it?
> 
> Any help you can offer would be appreciated!
> Thanks!



You can also use the PED Basic, but it just lets you put the files onto the card. 



ireland_nicole said:


> To continue in the American Girl theme;
> I can't find pics from our visit to American Girl place in Chicago last year...
> But at least I found the pics from Caitie's Birthday at American Girl Boutique and Bistro in Dallas!
> 
> I didn't get that many due to her disastrous elevator fall and subsequent visit from the paramedics...
> 
> But that's a whole different story!
> 
> Arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Such cute pictures!!! WHAT happened though?



WDWAtLast said:


> Question about buying fabric/yardages:
> 
> When using a variety of prints , how do you decide how much of each print to buy?  1 yard of each or more? (I would need to double it anyway for both girls!)
> 
> Revrob - I am from Nacogdoches! My sister met her dh in Longview!!



I usually buy three +/- yards per girl.



LisaZoe said:


> The longest length is 20". I made one and I'm still trying to decide if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> We all totally understand that concern. Some people post photos with the faces blurred, blocked or cropped.



I hope you get it worked out soon! I really want this! 





*Toadstool* said:


> for meeting revrob because of this thread. Everytime I tell that story people look at me like I am nuts, but I think it is the coolest thing.
> 
> 
> *Fairygoodmother* - You could try that spoonflower site. You can make your own fabric. It is kinda pricey, but I don't know that you'd need much huh?
> I have made my own fabric for a pink Minnie MMCH dress though. I appliqued the dots on there... NEVER AGAIN!!!
> 
> I am getting so far behind. Hubby being home 14 days instead of 7 is keeping me busy.



Wait, did I miss this?? You and Shannon are related?


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> Deann, I have no idea when Ariel wore a red dress.
> 
> I started sewing for the babes when she was a size 1 or 12 months. I like strip work dresses and the portrait peasant dress the best. I also made a few skirt sets for her that were really cute. I will try to dig up some pics of baby customs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah flipped over the doll holder in the bathrooms too. LOL
> 
> So here are my WAY to many pictures of the American Girl Store in NYC. I am taking both girls in a few weeks to do lunch and see The Little Mermaid before it closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Is that enough American Girl???



According to Caitie, you can never have enough American Girl!  I have to say, I'm jealous that you are able to get into NYC and go to the theater so much.  The wicked custom is even better on, with the tights though- Wow!!


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> LOL Is that enough American Girl???




Aimee, you really need to take Hannah out more.  The poor child never goes anywhere! LOL 

I love all the pictures but the last one with her looking in the window is my favorite.  So stinkin' cute!!

This is where Gracie first saw the treehouse.  I really want to get it for her for Christmas.  She is saying, "Please mommy!"


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Woohooo!  I'm so excited!   I just won a vintage Peter Pan sheet on (voldemort?)  It is in pristine condition, the lady says, and I cannot believe I actually got it!  Those things usually get quite competitive.  Now, with the Vida tutorials being made, I think it will be perfect to make some vidas from for the girls.  Have I mentioned I'm excited??  I can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Karen!  I have been FaceBookin it lately!
> I did make this handbag today for my SIL


Beautiful!  I'm sure your SIL loved it!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures. I borrowed my mom's camera, and had trouble using it indoors. Here is my very first Simply Sweet. I like it for the most part. Can someone tell me if I shrink the bodice width will I not be able to pull it over her head? I don't like how wide it is. I love the way it is put together though, so I see why you all love it so much. I had a heck of a time putting in the serger tucks. They are rolled hems. The fabric I used was some cheap fabric from Wal Mart and the grain was very crooked. The serger wanted to go on the grain and it was a mess. I think I mad 6 bodices to finally get one that looked decent. I tried it again today on some higher thread count fabric and it was much better. This was supposed to be my test dress though! I plan on making some more out of some character fabrics. I'm hoping I can shrink the bodice at least a couple of inches. What do you think?? If you look closely you can see my gathering threads. I am glad I left them in. I need to go back and undo the skirt because part of the bodice is ravelling in the back. I serged it, but I guess I didn't catch it right or something..  I took a couple pictures to show what I mean by it being big.


Really cute!  I've only made the simply sweet one time and I thought it was a bit big too.  I wasn't up for taking it apart but I did find that making the straps shorter did help.  I just tacked the straps down a bit in the back.



*Toadstool* said:


> I got this dress in the mail a week or so ago. My MIL has been telling me about this dress for about a year now, so I was thrilled to get it in. She is a seamstress and sews for others for her income. I just wanted to share with you guys because I know a few of you love smocking as much as I do!
> She told me she hated doing bullion roses, so I was thrilled when I saw she actually put them on the dress. What a labor of love! She even put them on the buttons. The dress is already tight fitting in the bodice, so I hope she doesn't grow that way for a while!
> If anyone knows of an *online sash bow tutorial* with pictures please let me know! I used to use a magazine I had everytime I tie a sash, but I can't find it!


WOW!!! Beautiful!



ameraumi said:


> Hi everyone ~
> 
> It has been quite a while since I last posted - I think last year right after our June trip. I have not looked at my machine since DH's diagnosis and since his passing I am just now starting to feel like I want to sew and started to lurk again. Seeing all of the lovely creations is giving me the itch! I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am lurking and when I get going again I am sure I will post more.






3huskymom said:


> Here's what I got done last night. I've had the AK outfit done for a while just needed to do the applique. I like the finished product but HATED the pattern I used. I will never use that one again! Thanks HeatherSue for the great appliques!


Those are wonderful!  Love the Mickey and skirt set!!!



jessica52877 said:


> The mother got the cutest picture of her daughter with Daisy and it was on main street so the castle is in the backgound! It was so adorable!


That is adorable!



LisaZoe said:


> I finally got the Vida done so I could get photos for my tutorial. Click on either photo to check it out. I'd love feedback if I missed anything. I'm not crazy about how it's formatted but I didn't want to mess with it too much... I can lose way too much time if I let myself obsess about such things.


How cute!  Great tutorial!



aksunshine said:


> Here is Isabelle's Back 2 School set!


Cute!



emcreative said:


> Hi Everyone!
> ((Hugs)) and thanks so much for all your concern and caring (and I'm off for a nap!)
> Love,
> Marah and The Husband
> Emmy, Lizzie, Hannah, "Phineas" and "Ferb"


Welcome back.



LisaZoe said:


> Here you go! I hope you'll share photos of Hannah in it... once she gets to actually wear it.


Alice is so beautiful!!!!!!



jham said:


> Here's a fall dress for Lily.  I haven't made her official first day of pre-school dress yet but I have the fabric all ready to go.  It won't be anything fancy, but I think it will be cute.  The pre-school asks that you take "first day of school" photos at the orientation day which is coming up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the giant photos.  Photobucket shows them as having been resized so hopefully it will correct itself.  UGH>


Adorable!



mirandag819 said:


> I finished Taylor's Magic Kingdom birthday dress today. Once again HeatherSue is my hero (and Marah too). Thank you ladies for coming up with such cute birthday appliques! I don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Of coarse Taylor was convinced today was her birthday when I wanted to try it on her. She was really excited about this one, so forgive me for too many pictures. I was trying to get a decent angle on all the appliques, and she was so happy about the dress. I think I snapped at least 100 pics in just a couple mins time.
> 
> I am hoping to finish 3 more outfits before we leave on the 15th.... plus some stuff for the adults.... I have way tooooo much to do and I have to be out of town all next week for work. Hopefully I can get another outfit done before I fly out on Monday.


SO cute!  Love all the photos!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow!  There has been some really great outfits posted yesterday and today.  You ladies are making me want to go fabric shopping.  (I have plenty of fabric though)
> 
> I love the new dresses!  Heather those Birthday designs are so cute!  I love them.
> 
> Here is a little outfit I made for my niece who turned 4 last week.  Her party was today and they are going to Disney next month.
> Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorts


That is really cute!  I bet she loved it!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok ladies, I have proof that I actually finished the Feliz; excuse DD's hair, she just got out of the pool, and would only pose if I promised her these were only the temporary shots LOL.


Great job!


----------



## aimeeg

We are pretty luck to visit NYC every few months. My MIL was born and raised in Brooklyn. She goes up to see her sister once a month. They meet up have lunch and see a show. Every couple of months I get to take Hannah and tag along. It is only a little over 2 hours on the train. 

The Little Mermaid is closing at the end of August. I had planned on taking Sophee when she was a little older. I want her to get the chance to see the show so we are going to go. There are not too many shows good for kids. We will most likely see The Adams Family when it opens. Also, we will see the Rockettes again this year. Hannah was in heaven last year with all the dancing. She left saying she was going to be a Rockette when she grows up. Turns out they have Rockette camp when you turn ten. If she is still dancing then we will def check that out. The girl has the legs! LOL


----------



## mirandag819

Do you think my work will question me having 2 suitcases on my expense report for a 5 day trip? I've got everything crammed into 1, but I am starting to think it is heavier then 50 pounds.  Sadly I think about 75% of it is fabric, my rotary cutter and mat (so I can get everything cut that I still need to make for Taylor before we leave on Aug 15th) and ribbons and hair bow supplies. I am starting to think I should have driven the 9 hours instead of flying, at least then I could have taken my sewing machine. I am getting worried I won't finish everything now that I will be out of town all week... and next week is closing at work (I am an accountant so I will have to work until about 2 am the first couple days of the month). I also think airport security will think I am crazy for carrying on 2 laptops.... but I have to take my work one, and since so many things are blocked on our work computers, I have to take my personal one too. How else will I be able to see all the pretty things being posted on here or talk to my DH on Skype. 

I did finish 5 of the adult t-shirts tonight at least. I will post some pictures once I finish all of them. Oh yeah.... one quick question.... one of the t-shirts was a little thin, and when I tried it on, you can see the square of stabalizer where it presses against my chest. Is there a way to get that square to go away? Not the hoop marks, but it was the clear stuff from the iron on stabalizer, sorry I am dumb and don't know what it is called.


----------



## 3huskymom

mirandag819 said:


> Do you think my work will question me having 2 suitcases on my expense report for a 5 day trip? I've got everything crammed into 1, but I am starting to think it is heavier then 50 pounds.  Sadly I think about 75% of it is fabric, my rotary cutter and mat (so I can get everything cut that I still need to make for Taylor before we leave on Aug 15th) and ribbons and hair bow supplies. I am starting to think I should have driven the 9 hours instead of flying, at least then I could have taken my sewing machine. I am getting worried I won't finish everything now that I will be out of town all week... and next week is closing at work (I am an accountant so I will have to work until about 2 am the first couple days of the month). I also think airport security will think I am crazy for carrying on 2 laptops.... but I have to take my work one, and since so many things are blocked on our work computers, I have to take my personal one too. How else will I be able to see all the pretty things being posted on here or talk to my DH on Skype.
> 
> 
> 
> I did finish 5 of the adult t-shirts tonight at least. I will post some pictures once I finish all of them. Oh yeah.... one quick question.... one of the t-shirts was a little thin, and when I tried it on, you can see the square of stabalizer where it presses against my chest. Is there a way to get that square to go away? Not the hoop marks, but it was the clear stuff from the iron on stabalizer, sorry I am dumb and don't know what it is called.



BTW, I think you said you were going to Allentown this week??? FYI, if you have a rental car Lancaster County and all the great dutch country fabric stores are only a stones throw away. I live about 1 hour from Allentown too. Hope you are able to see some of the area while you are here. PM me if you want any info on fabric stores (insert evil laugh)


----------



## twob4him

Hello Disboutiquers!!! I am lurking in case you are looking for me! Awesome stuff ladies (and Tom)!!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Ok after searching for hours i am going to post and BEG........can anyone lead me to the picture of the green t-shirt that had the eyeball appliqued on it to represent mike from monters inc?


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*


You could go back to ASMu family suites as they fit 6 plus 1 under 3.



MouseTriper said:


> Anyway....tonight our naughty dog CHEWED them up!!!!  GASP.....talk about heartbreak!!!


I could pick them up for you.  I know exactly what they are as we have the entire set ourselves-including all the Pooh characters.



sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pages:


SOOOOOO cool!!!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I hate it when life gets crazy & I get so far behind.  I can't believe ya'll got this far into a new thread already.  I feel like I fell off the face of the earth for a while.  I just can't stay caught up like I want to.
> 
> Dh's grandfather passed away last week-end so we've been really busy with the funeral & trying to help his grandmother adjust.  She's never had to live on her own before.
> 
> Then, we found out some things that have happened with the lady who was keeping the girls so we're now looking for a new sitter.  This will be the second new sitter in about a year.  I really hate it for the girls especially dd3 - she gets so attached & change is really hard on her.  I'm *hopefully* going to be starting to work full-time in a few weeks so I really need to find someone soon.
> 
> And while I'm at it & asking for prayers for us - there's a couple at church I'd like you to remember too.  They've been fostering to adopt 4 of the sweetest kids & were supposed to be finalizing the adoption Friday, but apparently the state didn't get all of their paperwork finished so now they may have to wait longer.  I know a lot of you have gone through this same thing & know how difficult it is for them.


So sorry for your loss.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!


Great job!  SO cute!



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.


Love that!  



3huskymom said:


> Here's the AK outfit  I finished for Hayleigh today. I'm not quite sure why the shirt turned out a little tight, I made it the same size as others I've done and they've been on the big side. I may add a ruffle to it. It the portrait peasant top and the flouncy skirt both Carla C's. The applique design is HeatherSue's new safari mickey head.


So cute!  LOVE that fabric!



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)


What great photos!



MiniGirl said:


> I also don't think I've shown this yet. I made this a couple of months ago with listing it in mind. However, if you look closely at the flower applique on the skirt, you can see lots of little white lines. Remember the talk of when to change needles from the last thread. Well, let's just say it needs to be done before this happens or you'll end up with all the little runs. I was also trying to add ruffles to a shirred back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.


That is really adorable!




Tink561 said:


> Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
> Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.


I thought that holder was really cool too!!!!  Love all the AG outfits!



Momma2dakidz said:


> Ok after searching for hours i am going to post and BEG........can anyone lead me to the picture of the green t-shirt that had the eyeball appliqued on it to represent mike from monters inc?


This one?  I have to say I got the idea from Aimee.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.


----------



## lovesdumbo

I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:





And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters! 





I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.


----------



## AnnNan

I finally uploaded some disboutiquer appropriate photos that I wanted to share.  I really dont sew but when my nieces were small I did smock (and with a lot of assistance manage to finish) a dress for each of them.  























I also have a sweet lady who has sewn for me for years who I got to make a Sleeping Beauty (my favorite princess & movie) dress for my niece.  

My sister-in-law with my nieces - the Tinkerbell was purchased.


----------



## *Toadstool*

*Thanks for all the compliments on the smocked lamb dress. My MIL made it and I am thrilled with it. She is a better seamstress than I will ever be. 
Thanks for the advice on the simply sweet bodice too. I will try to fix it!*


MiniGirl said:


>


Gorgeous set! What a cute idea!





Tink561 said:


> Here is a picture of the Marie dress.  My dd was fascinated with the bathroom doll holder at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
> Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.


Your DD is so precious! She always looks so happy in all her beautiful clothing. I love the Jasmine outfits, and the doggie jammies.


aimeeg said:


>


I enjoyed all of your pictures! Looks like a magical place. I hope the Little Mermaid will tour. Do you know if they will?? I would love to take my Hannah. Can you please post a picture of the Ariel custom??? I need more pics of that one. It is gorgeous!




teresajoy said:


> Wait, did I miss this?? You and Shannon are related?


Yes! She is actually related to my hubby, but I am claiming her as mine. 
Her maiden name is my married name.


Tink561 said:


>


Awww. I hope she gets it. Surely she needs a custom with a treehouse theme to take cute pictures with it too though.



Rebecuberduber said:


> Woohooo!  I'm so excited!   I just won a vintage Peter Pan sheet on (voldemort?)  It is in pristine condition, the lady says, and I cannot believe I actually got it!  Those things usually get quite competitive.  Now, with the Vida tutorials being made, I think it will be perfect to make some vidas from for the girls.  Have I mentioned I'm excited??  I can't wait until it arrives.


How exciting! I have never seen those.



aimeeg said:


> The Little Mermaid is closing at the end of August. I had planned on taking Sophee when she was a little older. I want her to get the chance to see the show so we are going to go. There are not too many shows good for kids. We will most likely see The Adams Family when it opens. Also, we will see the Rockettes again this year. Hannah was in heaven last year with all the dancing. She left saying she was going to be a Rockette when she grows up. Turns out they have Rockette camp when you turn ten. If she is still dancing then we will def check that out. The girl has the legs! LOL


I want to live where you live. I would be so happy there.. 
I am going see Phantom of the Opera in Houston, but I know it can't be anywhere near seeing something actually on Broadway. Maybe one day I can trick DH into taking me to one there. 



mirandag819 said:


> Do you think my work will question me having 2 suitcases on my expense report for a 5 day trip? I've got everything crammed into 1, but I am starting to think it is heavier then 50 pounds.  Sadly I think about 75% of it is fabric, my rotary cutter and mat (so I can get everything cut that I still need to make for Taylor before we leave on Aug 15th) and ribbons and hair bow supplies. I am starting to think I should have driven the 9 hours instead of flying, at least then I could have taken my sewing machine. I am getting worried I won't finish everything now that I will be out of town all week... and next week is closing at work (I am an accountant so I will have to work until about 2 am the first couple days of the month). I also think airport security will think I am crazy for carrying on 2 laptops.... but I have to take my work one, and since so many things are blocked on our work computers, I have to take my personal one too. How else will I be able to see all the pretty things being posted on here or talk to my DH on Skype.
> 
> I did finish 5 of the adult t-shirts tonight at least. I will post some pictures once I finish all of them. Oh yeah.... one quick question.... one of the t-shirts was a little thin, and when I tried it on, you can see the square of stabalizer where it presses against my chest. Is there a way to get that square to go away? Not the hoop marks, but it was the clear stuff from the iron on stabalizer, sorry I am dumb and don't know what it is called.


Are you talking about the inside of the shirt??? You can buy some fusible knit or tricot interfacing to iron on the inside. I have the Floriani Dreamweave stuff. Unfortunately it does come off after a few washes. I found out I am doing it wrong though, so maybe it will work now. It is meant for ironing onto the back of the embroidery for baby items so the embroidery doesn't rub on their skin. They sell fusible knit interfacings at Hancocks and Joann too that might work. I know german interfacing works too. I think you might find that also. BTW depending on where you are you might be able to rent a sewing machine. It probably wouldn't be cheap though. Dealerships sometimes will rent out machines.


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> Heads Up for you American Girl Fans.....  QVC is having their AG hour in about 6 minutes!   Good Luck!  let me know what ya get!
> 
> Today Special Value is Chrissa, 2 outfits, doll and  two books- $127.00-- go to QVC - you can get it now.


 I think I have decided Hannah needs the Bitty twins for her birthday in November. I see on qvc that you can only get them blonde though. I'm wondering if they offered the other ones or are just sold out. I need the brunette girl for sure!



ireland_nicole said:


> Sooooooo cute!
> 
> 
> I'm in Austin, not Houston, but I know here most people don't really dress up. Some people wear dresses and heels, some wear jeans (although we're a big college town, so that probably influences things a bit). More of a "date" dress, though not formal.


 Okay, that is good to know. I'd imagine it would be about the same in Houston. I think the difference is that the Saengar is like an opera house. I think this place is an auditorium. I really want to make a Phantom of the Opera T shirt... but I don't want to embarrass my hubby. Claire has a cute design on her site.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hellllllooooooooooooooooooo Kira!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editted to add...
> I happen to be left handed and find this technique to work well for me too...
> Have daughter face you, take sash in each hand and reach around her (like a hug) to tie bow behind her firmly, then have her turn around to "fluff out" bow- I get a perfect bow everytime that way too.


 You rock! I saved the picture for future reference. I know I have that magazine somewhere, and I can not find it. I hate my bows now looking right. Oh, and yes I am definitely interested in the princess/castle quilt thing still. I just still have this image in my head of what I want, and can't figure out how to make it happen.



emcreative said:


> Yes exactly that Boo! Lizzie got it because she looked just like Boo when she was little and EVERYONE called her that (even my high school students (I was teaching then)! Of course I can't find the picture of her dressed up as Boo for Halloween, but here's what she looked like the next summer:


 Omgosh! She is so cute!! She really does look like boo. Please find the picture of her dressed up like her. I bet it is adorable. Sorry you had a rough time. I have been praying for you guys. I got an attachment to your kiddos after making those crayon roll ups... 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Then.......I realized....I got the wrong zipper!!!! I actually bought a zipper that goes in a jacket instead of a zipper that you would put in a bag!
> 
> Go ahead and laugh at me...because I am!!!!
> Back to JoAnn I go I guess.


 I hate zippers.. I really do. I don't use them for the most part. I don't mind sewing them in. I mind sewing them in and then they break. I have made bags with snaps and buttons before... lol



ibesue said:


> Well, I am hoping to go to the nations biggest fabric store this week!!!
> 
> I hope everyone stays cool this week!


 What a tease! 
 Please buy plenty for those of us who can not. 
  I prefer to feel my fabric before buying, so I don't order much online.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


 Those dresses are beautiful! What a great way to use pillowcases and sheets.



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret. Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had. It is a very simple dress. I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.


 You are so sweet for making this dress for her. It is adorable. I just got some of that fabric. It is so pretty.



3huskymom said:


>


 That is really cute!



karamat said:


> I've checked and rechecked (and reprinted) my pattern pieces; I've checked and rechecked my seam allowance and everything looks good.
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


 
 I know others have commented, but just wanted to share one thing that I do. When I have seams that I want to line up I line up the seam and pin that first.. then I pin the end parts of the pieces and make those line up. Then I oosh the rest and make it fit.  I took a class and she taught us that ooshing is the best way.. oosh is her trademark word I guess. You just kinda ease it in and make it fit.
 I think you might have cut the pattern in the wrong direction though.



karamat said:


> Poor Taylor!  I share her pain!!!  Look what my naughty dog chewed one night...


 Oh no!!! Did you cry?? I would.



teresajoy said:


> Someone posted this awhile back, and I put it in the bookmarks too, with the written directions.
> 
> I might be mistaken, but I think it's the same way Carla says to do it in her sash pattern.


 Just wanted you to know that I searched for the pictures, and only found the written directions. I did figure it out from those though. Not sure if the picture is there and I didn't see ir not not. From what I got it is different than how Carla does hers. When I followed Carla's the tails came out differently. May have been my error though.



troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering. i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon). Enjoy!


 Omgosh! Those are so cute. I love the dresses. That fabric is awesome. I am guessing it is some super uber fabric that we can not attain?? Sheets?? I neeeeed it! 



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah. Yes, she even slept in it TWICE! I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)


Wow! The girls look gorgeous! I have to say that Lilo is my favorite. That grass skirt is too cute! I guess she ended up wearing the Minnie outfit? Is that the one that she didn't want to wear?? 



emcreative said:


> Does anyone else find it ironic that the _butt _ruffles were posted at the _end _of our last thread?


Yes.. I was laughing.. lol 
I never got around to posting my butt ruffle pictures. I have a few. I love butt ruffles! 


AnnNan said:


> I finally uploaded some disboutiquer appropriate photos that I wanted to share.  I really don’t sew but when my nieces were small I did smock (and with a lot of assistance manage to finish) a dress for each of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a sweet lady who has sewn for me for years who I got to make a Sleeping Beauty (my favorite princess & movie) dress for my niece.
> 
> My sister-in-law with my nieces - the Tinkerbell was purchased.


Thanks for sharing! I love to do smocking. You did an awesome job. How special that each girl got a dress. Did you get those smocking plates from AS&E? They look really familiar.



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!


Those are both really cute! Where did you find that adorable balloon fabric? It is perfect! I really like the buzz outfit too.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lovesdumbo said:


> Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.


I love these, the Up Vida, and the Toy Story Dress too! I had never thought to use a border fabric for the Tunic top. I have several border print fabrics. I might have to make one for Jenna.


----------



## ibesue

troijka said:


> I just found some old pics of my DD (she just turned 6) at the AG store in NYC.  Thought I would share.



So cute!



tnmom25 said:


> Someone wants me to make dresses for twins and they need to be size 12m.  They'll be 9mo when they want to wear the dresses for Christmas pics, so I'm assuming not walking yet.  I didn't start making customs til my youngest was 2.  For those of you with little ones in customs, what are your favorite style dresses?
> 
> I'm kinda leaning toward a twirl jumper and either ruffled pants or jeans with threaded ribbon or rick rack.  Any ideas would be helpful!!!
> 
> AND
> 
> Anyone know anything about Ariel having a red dress?  A friend's daughter wants one of those and we're baffled!  It's not her pink one, I asked her and she doesn't want a red one like the pink one.  So, any ideas?



I have made Miss Molly several outfits using a 6 month.  I recently did the CarlaC twirly skirt, which turned out so cute.  I can post pictures when I return home.  I made the skirt short so the bloomers part show too!  I have also made Carla's peasant shirt and I did the simply sweet jumper.

I think I saw a red Ariel dress at Disneyland last fall, I think it was a holiday dress.



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)



They are all so cute.  And its great how much they love them!



troijka said:


> Okay, one more...i made this for my daughter for Halloween a few years ago.  She wore it to the last Pirate and Princess Party we attended. Got LOTS of attention.  Captain Jack Sparrow loved it...he even gave her a special coin to take to "Moe's Tavern" and ask for Larry.  They would then turn her into a real pirate...but she MUST be grown up first. (she is desperately waiting. The coin has a place of honor in her room)  Sorry her head is cut off, I was trying to show more of the outfot.  It is a crazy background, but it was the best pic I have of the outfit...



Arg!  All your outfits are very cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to thank you for your compliment on my pooh quilt at the end of the last thread. It means a lot to me to have others like you (experienced) say such nice things.
> 
> So I was daydreaming today....wouldnt it be so cool if we had a disboutiquer's kids Halloween party?
> 
> Adi and T-beri- are you out there? T, hows the baby? photos please? would you like my cloth diaper kit for a girl?
> adi- how are you feeling?



I love the quilt!!  It is beautiful and so worth all that work!  It would be super to all have a halloween party!  And T, where are you?



Tink561 said:


> The other dresses are by Olliegirl.   http://olliegirlboutique.blogspot.com/
> Here is a picture of Gracie & Molly as Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the matching gowns that Leslie (my sweet sunshines) made for Christmas.



I love Olliegirl!  We have the cutest dress from her!  And I just have to say I always love all your customs!



WDWAtLast said:


> Question about buying fabric/yardages:
> 
> When using a variety of prints , how do you decide how much of each print to buy?  1 yard of each or more? (I would need to double it anyway for both girls!)



I try to buy one yard of 4 different fabrics.  That will yield 2-4 skirts/jumpers.



LisaZoe said:


> The longest length is 20". I made one and I'm still trying to decide if it works.



And Lisa, if you need someone to "test" the pattern, just let me know!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> THanks, she was fine, although we needed x rays and she was really cut up.  Basically, she somehow got disoriented and on the down escalator while I was paying (she has high functioning autism and other disabilities, so I keep a really close eye on her... I also am extremely careful about escalators since I have always had a supposedly irrational fear of falling down one... she started out ok but then realized what she had done and tried to go up; and that's where the trouble started.  She doesn't have anywhere near the coordination to do that, and so she kept falling up the escalator as it was going down.  I dropped everything and raced down to her- so did another mom, but she was really banged up, especially her hands and legs where the edges kept digging in.  She suddenly calmed a bit in order to finish shopping beofre the trip to the ER.



So scary.  I too have an irrational fear of escalators.  When we were going to the AG place in Chicago, we went into the "mall" and got on the escalator.  Yeah, that thing was headed straight up 3 very tall levels.  I was so totally freaked out when I got to the top.  My DH was on the 7th floor wondering where  we went.  I took the glass elevator down.    Even that was bad.



aimeeg said:


> So here are my WAY to many pictures of the American Girl Store in NYC. I am taking both girls in a few weeks to do lunch and see The Little Mermaid before it closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Is that enough American Girl???



I love the Dorothy outfit.  You have such a way with fabrics!!!  And with her looking into the window is so adorable.



Tink561 said:


> This is where Gracie first saw the treehouse.  I really want to get it for her for Christmas.  She is saying, "Please mommy!"



Wow, that is big!  I keep hearing everyone talking about the doll house.  It would be fun!



mirandag819 said:


> Do you think my work will question me having 2 suitcases on my expense report for a 5 day trip? I've got everything crammed into 1, but I am starting to think it is heavier then 50 pounds.  Sadly I think about 75% of it is fabric, my rotary cutter and mat (so I can get everything cut that I still need to make for Taylor before we leave on Aug 15th) and ribbons and hair bow supplies. I am starting to think I should have driven the 9 hours instead of flying, at least then I could have taken my sewing machine. I am getting worried I won't finish everything now that I will be out of town all week... and next week is closing at work (I am an accountant so I will have to work until about 2 am the first couple days of the month). I also think airport security will think I am crazy for carrying on 2 laptops.... but I have to take my work one, and since so many things are blocked on our work computers, I have to take my personal one too. How else will I be able to see all the pretty things being posted on here or talk to my DH on Skype.
> 
> I did finish 5 of the adult t-shirts tonight at least. I will post some pictures once I finish all of them. Oh yeah.... one quick question.... one of the t-shirts was a little thin, and when I tried it on, you can see the square of stabalizer where it presses against my chest. Is there a way to get that square to go away? Not the hoop marks, but it was the clear stuff from the iron on stabalizer, sorry I am dumb and don't know what it is called.



  I have taken my sewing machine and all my stuff many times!!!  And you have to have something to do at night!



lovesdumbo said:


> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.



Both are so cute, but I love the balloon fabric!



AnnNan said:


> I finally uploaded some disboutiquer appropriate photos that I wanted to share.  I really dont sew but when my nieces were small I did smock (and with a lot of assistance manage to finish) a dress for each of them.



They are all beautiful!  I so wish I could smock!



*Toadstool* said:


> Please buy plenty for those of us who can not.
> I prefer to feel my fabric before buying, so I don't order much online.
> 
> 
> I know others have commented, but just wanted to share one thing that I do. When I have seams that I want to line up I line up the seam and pin that first.. then I pin the end parts of the pieces and make those line up. Then I oosh the rest and make it fit.  I took a class and she taught us that ooshing is the best way.. oosh is her trademark word I guess. You just kinda ease it in and make it fit.
> I think you might have cut the pattern in the wrong direction though.



Love the ooshing!!!  My DH asked tonight why I haven't been to the fabric store yet.  I said I didn't want DD & DGD to think that is the only reason I was up here!    However, if I had my choice I would have been there by now!


----------



## tnmom25

lovesdumbo said:


>



So cute!  I love your fabrics for this!


----------



## karebear1

lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:




Cute dress!  I just bought  a couple of yards of this for HEnry for next year. I was gonna wait and post it - (this is the 1st time I've seen anyone post this fabric) because I was thinking about making the bvowlign shirt with it and was gonna ask for suggestions of what kind/color of fabric to put with it for that shirt.  *Anyone have any suggestions??*






lovesdumbo said:


> Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.




Where did you get the fabric for this tunic? I love it!





*Toadstool* said:


> I think I have decided Hannah needs the Bitty twins for her birthday in November. I see on qvc that you can only get them blonde though. I'm wondering if they offered the other ones or are just sold out. I need the brunette girl for sure!



Hmmm... when I turned it on they said they only had the brunette Bitty twins and no blondes! She must've said the reverse of what she meant! Anywa- they did have the brunettes and the blondes. maybe if you keep checking back on QVC they'll sow  back up agan?


----------



## MiniGirl

lovesdumbo said:


> Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.



I have got to get this pattern. I just love it. I found a red beach towel with white dots and I'm wanting to use it for a cover up. I think this would be prefect. 



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are great. I have never seen that Buzz fabric, but it is really cute. I like all the ruffles and frou frou, but these simpler clothes are the ones I make mostly for my girls as they like these dresses more than the others.
> 
> I also love the fabrics you used for your Up dress. The balloons with it are just too, too cute. You mentioned the button eyes, but it looks like you also used them on his collar. Very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress!  I just bought  a couple of yards of this for HEnry for next year. I was gonna wait and post it - (this is the 1st time I've seen anyone post this fabric) because I was thinking about making the bvowlign shirt with it and was gonna ask for suggestions of what kind/color of fabric to put with it for that shirt.  *Anyone have any suggestions??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... I think it would make a great bowling shirt. I guess i would want to know what you're pairing it with. Personally, I find blues very hard to match, so I would probably go with one of the other colors. I'm interested to see what others have to say.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my classic Minnie. I love Minnie with her hat and wanted to do something with that. Tink, the runs in the fabric didn't show up well in the photo, but they are noticable enough that I felt uncomfortable about it.
> 
> Deann, you mentioned wanting to sew for a baby. The only suggestion I would make would be to stay away from doing sleeves if possible. Attaching a sleeve that small to a bodice that small can be tricky and frustrating. Believe me. I speak from experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## twob4him

lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.



I love your tunics and Up Vida!!! Really cute! Did you use the Carla pattern for the tunic??? I love the one with the beach scene at the hem! Great job!!! 



***************************************************
I've been MIA cause I am working on animal kingdom outfits. I have a bunch (think 15!!) of machine appliques each of which take a few hours to complete. They are from Stitch on Time and they are really stitching out well! I am so relieved cause I don't have back-up supplies/tees. I even went and got a few more last night! I am hoping to finish the appliques and possibly the skirts today. Meanwhile my laundry and housecleaning is piling up .



I also have some big news to announce  I think I will do that in my blog though so look for an update there sometime today!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> I also have some big news to announce  I think I will do that in my blog though so look for an update there sometime today!!!




That's a tease!!!


----------



## msumissa

Well, I have ordered my Vida and Feliz pattern.  Hopefully they will be here in time for me to sew something for my DD's first day of school.  I have to ask where you all get such fantastic fabrics???  I don't see them at my local JoAnn's!  Any tips would be helpful!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, I have a tinkerbell pillowcase and was going to make the stripwork jumper for my girls but I am having a hard time at the thought of cutting just a small portion of her face for the bodice and wasting the rest tink.    So, has anyone ever tried making the stripwork jumper (out of bright colors) and then cutting out a large image (like from a pillowcase) and putting it on top of the strips on the skirt part?  Does that make sense?  Or do you think it would look dumb?  Any other suggestions?   My girls really like the twirly skirts!




I made a Tink set using a pillowcase, but it wasn't a stripwork - I think that would be cute!  Here's mine I did awhile ago.











And a Cinderella with just the face.


----------



## emcreative

Momma2dakidz said:


> Ok after searching for hours i am going to post and BEG........can anyone lead me to the picture of the green t-shirt that had the eyeball appliqued on it to represent mike from monters inc?



(not mine...just an image I made in paint of a shirt that belongs to someone else here, cuz I loved it!)


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I
> 
> Omgosh! She is so cute!! She really does look like boo. Please find the picture of her dressed up like her. I bet it is adorable. Sorry you had a rough time. I have been praying for you guys. I got an attachment to your kiddos after making those crayon roll ups...



The LOVED them....thank you so much!  It made the flight MUCH more enjoyable Here's "Boo" with hers (she was so excited to see Lilo, I didn't show her until on the plane!):


----------



## troijka

Good morning...
I was wondering if anyone could give suggestions to patterns that are most "authentic" for Belle, Jamine, Ariel and Snow White?  I know towards the end of the last board, there was discussion about Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella.  Any help would be MUCH appreciated!


Also, have anyone ever made an Evile Queen costume??????  I would love to see it, if you have.


Christi


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> I made a Tink set using a pillowcase, but it wasn't a stripwork - I think that would be cute!  Here's mine I did awhile ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Cinderella with just the face.




Those are really cute!  I love the tink, but I don't know if I could figure out how to do the skirt part yet.   Thanks for responding....I was beginning to wonder if anyone saw my question.   I guess I am just really nervous to try it because I don't know if it will look good and I don't have that much experience with sewing.  I don't want to waste all of that fabric.  Any helpful hints?  I can't decide if I will give it a whirl or not.


----------



## minnie2

Morning!  You all are way too chatty!  LOL



mirandag819 said:


> Here is a link to it: http://www.ftdfloristsonline.com/waltdisneyworldflorist/pages/birthdaywishes/display
> 
> It is room decorating and then presents from characters. It really is overpriced, but I don't think we will ever go on her bday again (I don't really like August) and it looks so cute. The decorating and just mickey's present is $200, the one from Mickey, Minnie, Goofy. Donald, and Pluto is $400.
> 
> I think they will do it anywhere that is Disney owned, since the DoD owns Shades of Green and not Disney, they can't get into the room. When I called to cancel it, they did tell me they could deliver it all to Shades of Green's front desk, but that really defeats the purpose, it was the surprise factor and having our room done when we come back from the parks that I wanted. If I would have to sneak in and do it myself I mine as well buy it myself too since the value of the stuff isn't nearly $400, I was only willing to pay that since they would have it all set up and I wouldn't have to sneak to do it.


Thanks!  That sure is $$ but is does look cute.  I think we will pass on that one.



LouiesMama said:


> Hi!  I am here (so late), but I just want to chime in on the AG subject...
> 
> Before I made patterns for kids, I made patterns for dolls. I've seen a big range of price, quality, durability, etc.  The AG dolls are pretty hard to beat, I must say.  Mine have been subjected to wardrobe changes, crazy hairstyles, etc, and still look pretty new.  Louie fell in LOVE with my "Just Like You Doll," Shelby, and she goes on Big Wheel rides with him, picks tomatoes from the garden, etc.  If an AG doll can survive my little guy, then they are pretty great quality.  That isn't to say some of the other dollies won't hold up just as well...I just have lots of experience with a rough kid and AG dolls!


I love that Lou like the doll so much!  I want pictures of him with her on his big wheel!

As for the AG dolls we love them in our house!  Nikki has far too many but my mom buys them!  This last trip to see my mom she took us to AG in Atlanta.  and was all set to buy her another doll to make a grand total of (!  Nikki decided she wanted accessories instead.  

She got her 1st one at 5 ad LOVES her and all of them for that matter.  We have been to Chicago many times though not to new location.  I am sure when we head to NJ we will end up at the NYC location too.
this is Nik and Julie at the Atlanta location in matching dresses.  I made them to match the location.  I figured Atlanta would be black and white dots like Chicago but NOPE!  Oh well.!




With my mom outside the store.  Yup my mom matched too!  Poor Kyle he didn't match...


----------



## coteau_chick

I am so behind on reading this thread.  We have been out of town for four days and I feel like I will never catch up.  We are leaving for the beach tomorrow and I will have to play catch up again when we get back.  I just wanted to say I love everything posted as usual it is all beautiful.


----------



## mom2rtk

troijka said:


> Good morning...
> I was wondering if anyone could give suggestions to patterns that are most "authentic" for Belle, Jamine, Ariel and Snow White?  I know towards the end of the last board, there was discussion about Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella.  Any help would be MUCH appreciated!
> 
> 
> Also, have anyone ever made an Evile Queen costume??????  I would love to see it, if you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christi


The Simplicity line from several years ago really are the most authentic, and the most complex as well. Belle was 9902, Cindy was 9393, Aurora/Snow White was 9384, and Jasmine was 9919. I did just finish my first version of Jasmine for my daughter for our upcoming trip. I used the pants from this pattern, but ended up fashioning my own top from this pattern and another in the books currently. I also blinged it up to look more like Jasmine in the parks:






I haven't done the Evil Queen yet, but plan to do so for myself (YEAH!) for MNSSHP this year.... I already did a new Snow White for my daughter and we plan to stalk Snow and her dwarfs at the Halloween party for some fun pics!


----------



## aimeeg

Momma2dakidz said:


> Ok after searching for hours i am going to post and BEG........can anyone lead me to the picture of the green t-shirt that had the eyeball appliqued on it to represent mike from monters inc?



Here is my DD Mike dress. My DH loves this one.










lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.



The fabric you picked is just perfect! Great Job!! 



troijka said:


> Good morning...
> I was wondering if anyone could give suggestions to patterns that are most "authentic" for Belle, Jamine, Ariel and Snow White?  I know towards the end of the last board, there was discussion about Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella.  Any help would be MUCH appreciated!
> 
> 
> Also, have anyone ever made an Evile Queen costume??????  I would love to see it, if you have.
> 
> 
> Christi



I am not sure off the top of my head but I do think there was a pretty authentic Snow White pattern from Simplicity. It might have included Cinderella.

I did not do an Evil Queen costume but I did a custom. She is a favorite around here.


----------



## Tanzanite

troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!



Wow your children are beautiful Are they twins girls? That fabric is loveley where did you buy it such beautiful children your little boy looks so cute in matching outfit.


----------



## aimeeg

Deann,

These are the customs from our trip last year. Sophee was not quite a size 2 yet. 




































Just because- 






I found the other Evil Queen-


----------



## aimeeg

I found the princess patterns I was thinking of. 

They are from Simplicity. There is even a doll pattern.

http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?page=searchResults_C.cfm


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> THanks, she was fine, although we needed x rays and she was really cut up.  Basically, she somehow got disoriented and on the down escalator while I was paying (she has high functioning autism and other disabilities, so I keep a really close eye on her... I also am extremely careful about escalators since I have always had a supposedly irrational fear of falling down one... she started out ok but then realized what she had done and tried to go up; and that's where the trouble started.  She doesn't have anywhere near the coordination to do that, and so she kept falling up the escalator as it was going down.  I dropped everything and raced down to her- so did another mom, but she was really banged up, especially her hands and legs where the edges kept digging in.  She suddenly calmed a bit in order to finish shopping beofre the trip to the ER.



I'm glad she was ok!  that is SO scary!



aimeeg said:


> Deann, I have no idea when Ariel wore a red dress.
> 
> I started sewing for the babes when she was a size 1 or 12 months. I like strip work dresses and the portrait peasant dress the best. I also made a few skirt sets for her that were really cute. I will try to dig up some pics of baby customs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah flipped over the doll holder in the bathrooms too. LOL
> 
> So here are my WAY to many pictures of the American Girl Store in NYC. I am taking both girls in a few weeks to do lunch and see The Little Mermaid before it closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Is that enough American Girl???




WOW!   These are SO CUTE!  CUTE!  CUTE!  CUTE!  I REALLY need to sew for the doll.  I don't know why I've been so afraid of those little things - they're so cute!



teresajoy said:


> Wait, did I miss this?? You and Shannon are related?



YEP!  Isn't that cool?  Let me see if I get this right - my great grandfather and Jason's (Kira's husband) great grandfather were brothers.  I shipped her something once and when she gave me her shipping address, I realized her last name is the same as my maiden name.  It's not a common name, so we started thinking maybe something was up.  She gave some of my geneology information to someone in her husband's family that has done some geneology research, and low and behold - We're Related!



Tink561 said:


> Aimee, you really need to take Hannah out more.  The poor child never goes anywhere! LOL
> 
> I love all the pictures but the last one with her looking in the window is my favorite.  So stinkin' cute!!
> 
> This is where Gracie first saw the treehouse.  I really want to get it for her for Christmas.  She is saying, "Please mommy!"



ADORABLE!  I secretely really want Kit for myself - you know why?  Because I LOVE that treehouse!  I want it for myself!  Not that I have anywhere to put it or would do anything with it, but I LOVE it!


----------



## disneymomof1

Opinions please everyone, I am starting a stripwork twirl today and not sure what color bias tape to put at the bottom, what would you all do?  Thanks everyone !!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

emcreative said:


> I'll pray and light a candle for them. This same thing happened to us- we could have finalized in June but we were waiting for ONE SHEET OF PAPER from the state- the paperwork was approved and finished, they just needed to send the physical copy to our agency.  Then, by the time we got it, our judge went on maternity leave and the judge covering for her is notorious for delaying or denying adoptions for silly reasons, so we decided our best bet not to deal with the covering judge at all and wait for the boys' regular judge to return- that put us to August 7th.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your husband's grandfather.  I hope this will be a comfort to you- my grandfather (my mom's dad) married my grandmother at 17 and also had never been on his own.  We had said for many years that we thought if grandpa went first, grandma would be okay, but we could never imagine grandpa making it without grandma.  Besides the fact they were so overwhelmingly in love, grandpa didn't even cook, do laundry, or any of those things for himself. Well, grandma passed away over three years ago and I'm happy to say grandpa IS doing it, and seems to be relatively happy, to boot!  I will pray you all not only find peace, but that grandma finds comfort and strength on her own!
> 
> Best of luck finding a sitter.  I have watched my nephew (and niece during summers) for 2 and a half years, but did tell them that I will have to stop this fall.  Five kids is just enough on it's own, and the kids all have special needs of one type or another.  I love kids- but I love my sanity too!  But at least this is a good time of year to search for a sitter, as many will have been working for families where all the kids will now be in school in the fall and will most likely need a new position!
> 
> (((hugs))



Thanks.  And thanks to everyone else too.  We the have the babysitter situation take care of temporarily (till Feb.) so that's one less thing to stress about.  

I knew you would understand what they're going though with the adoption.  I hope the last week or so of waiting goes quickly for you and everything else goes smoothly.  I was so sorry to hear that your trip wasn't all you hoped it would be.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I love all of the AG posts.  I'm really kicking myself for not getting the bitty babies.

I'm so sorry for the little girl who fell on the escalator.  I hate escalators.  I was at the mall once when a little boy got his hand caught in it.  It was awful.

I have a silvermist costume question.  My 10 year old wants me to make her a silvermist costume.  I've been looking at google images and it looks to me like the one in the park might be a shirt and skirt.  I think that might get the best flair around the waist before the bottom part starts.  Does that make any sense?

What do you all think?

I also wondered if anyone knew if they sell stuff that you could spray on fabric to make it look like the dew drops they have on artificial flowers.  I tried to google, but didn't have much luck.

I'd appreciate any tips or advice.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD Mike dress. My DH loves this one.


Love it!!!!



disneymomof1 said:


> Opinions please everyone, I am starting a stripwork twirl today and not sure what color bias tape to put at the bottom, what would you all do?  Thanks everyone !!



Maybe yellow or black?  I guess I always think black looks nice and sharp!


----------



## pixeegrl

troijka said:


>


LOVE IT!!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> So cute, I love the button eyes. It gives him more character!
> [/QOUTE]
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the other Evil Queen-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all but especially the Evil Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions please everyone, I am starting a stripwork twirl today and not sure what color bias tape to put at the bottom, what would you all do?  Thanks everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say go with red to bring it out more!
Click to expand...


----------



## pixeegrl

I FOUND DR SEUSS FABRIC! SORT OF....
 Found these cute scrubs. Ordered a 3XL for $21. Still high but cheaper than  Here's a link!


----------



## mom2rtk

aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD Mike dress. My DH loves this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric you picked is just perfect! Great Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure off the top of my head but I do think there was a pretty authentic Snow White pattern from Simplicity. It might have included Cinderella.
> 
> I did not do an Evil Queen costume but I did a custom. She is a favorite around here.



This is STUNNING! Great job!


----------



## revrob

disneymomof1 said:


> Opinions please everyone, I am starting a stripwork twirl today and not sure what color bias tape to put at the bottom, what would you all do?  Thanks everyone !!



I would think either red or the golden yellow that is in the fabric since you didn't use those two colors in the strips.  That is gonna be cute!


----------



## troijka

Tanzanite said:


> Wow your children are beautiful Are they twins girls? That fabric is loveley where did you buy it such beautiful children your little boy looks so cute in matching outfit.



hi!  Thanks ofr the children compliments.  Actually, the only child who is mine is the blonde girl.  The other three are her cousins (they are all brothers and sisters).  My daughter and her cousin are five weeks apart. 

The fabric is from a sheet set (which I have VERY LITTLE left of:)  I am on the lookout for more!
C


----------



## jham

I'm loving all the AG photos!  My Chicago pictures are on a thumb drive somewhere  but here are some AG Place L.A. photos.  This was a year ago.  DD was 10.  Have to include some food shots!


----------



## karamat

*Toadstool* said:


> Okay, that is good to know. I'd imagine it would be about the same in Houston. I think the difference is that the Saengar is like an opera house. I think this place is an auditorium. I really want to make a Phantom of the Opera T shirt... but I don't want to embarrass my hubby. Claire has a cute design on her site.



The Hobby Center is nice, but not an opera house.  DH and I saw Lion King there.  If you are going on a weekday most people will probably be in work clothes.  My mom and I used to have season tickets to the Alley Theater (just across the square from Hobby center) and we would leave work, grab dinner downtown and then go to the play.  You'll find that a lot and there are a number of restaurants that cater to the pre-show dinner crowd.


----------



## ibesue

2cutekidz said:


> I made a Tink set using a pillowcase, but it wasn't a stripwork - I think that would be cute!  Here's mine I did awhile ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Cinderella with just the face.



So cute and wow, has she grown up!!!!  For those who can't find the pillowcases, I think Claire is doing a face that is very similar!  I would use the pillowcases that I bought, except Kadie wanted them on her pillow.  



aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD Mike dress. My DH loves this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not do an Evil Queen costume but I did a custom. She is a favorite around here.



Both are very cute!



aimeeg said:


> Deann,
> 
> These are the customs from our trip last year. Sophee was not quite a size 2 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the other Evil Queen-



They are all so cute!  And I love how you have them matching in almost every set.  And matching shoes.  No outfit is complete without matching shoes.


----------



## Mirb1214

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Those are really cute!  I love the tink, but I don't know if I could figure out how to do the skirt part yet.   Thanks for responding....I was beginning to wonder if anyone saw my question.   I guess I am just really nervous to try it because I don't know if it will look good and I don't have that much experience with sewing.  I don't want to waste all of that fabric.  Any helpful hints?  I can't decide if I will give it a whirl or not.



Butterick has a pattern that is PERFECT for petals.  I don't know what the number of it is b/c I'm at work but I can check later if you want.


----------



## Mirb1214

aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD Mike dress. My DH loves this one.



I am LOVING this one too!


----------



## Mirb1214

aimeeg said:


> Deann,
> 
> These are the customs from our trip last year. Sophee was not quite a size 2 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the other Evil Queen-



Wow!  I LOVE them all!  Great job!


----------



## tricia

tjbaggott said:


> Hi there, I've been following this thread for the past couple of months admiring all everyones work, and WISHING I had a little girl to dress up in the beautiful dresses I've seen here!  But alas, my little girl just turned 18!!!!  And won't let me pick out/buy her clothes anymore (unless she is with me to pick them out of course).   However I do have a 6 year old DS who is SO excited about our upcoming Disney Trip (this will be his second but he was only 2 when we went the first time and he doesn't remember it).
> 
> I see SO much for little girls here, can someone post pictures of boy outfits that a 6yr old would go for?   Would LOVE to see the Disboutique for Boys!



Well I have done a POTC Bowling Shirt:







And Tie Dye Mickey heads are alway popular with my boys:






emcreative said:


> Oops I'd just posted this on the old thread, lol
> 
> And I think I did find a way to make a private blog/TR.  Which also means, I can post the TR sooner and include EVERYONE.  So please PM me your email address if you'd like access (if you've been posting here before and I 'know' you, please not if you just stumbled on this thread!)
> 
> ((hugs))  Marah





emcreative said:


> Thank you so much!  All the prayers are appreciated.
> 
> I have spent a lot of today (when we weren't napping) going over all the GOOD things with the girls.  I'm hoping that way the happy memories will outweigh the "not so happy" ones.
> 
> I can see why many people would love Pop Century.  For us it just wasn't a fit.  And it most definitely wasn't a "fanciness" issue, as our first trip we stayed in a family suite at All Star Music and LOVED it.  I think a few issues for us were the "feel" of it being smaller, the poolside movies at night and kids activities, and being closer to where we could refill our mugs!
> 
> *Now I need to figure out where we can stay Dec '10.  We will have five kids ages 14, 12, 9, 3 and 2, plus of course The Husband and myself.  Any suggestions? (other than adjoining rooms?)*



 So sorry your trip did not go as planned.  If I were you I would try the Family Suites, or the Wilderness Cabins for the 2010 trip.  BTW, i didn't like Pop either.



jessesgirl said:


> I am wanting to make at least two really great custom dresses for the baby to wear around the holidays.. Now keep in mind she will only be a month old for Thanksgiving and around two months old for Christmas but we are pretty sure this year will be the last year that hubbys grandma will be with us for the holidays so I was wanting to go all out and make matching fall/thanksgiving dresses for the two little ones (newborn and 3 years by that time) as well as Christmas. But I am just stumped as to what I can make the newborn..So can I see your smallest clothing creation ?? I am in hopes this will get my brain working so I can come up with ideas.. Thanks soooo much !



There is always the Itty Bitty dress.  And then just make something for the 3 yr old with the same fabric.





http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html



sohappy said:


> You guys continue to get better and better.  I love how helpful this thread is and how everyone continues to just improve so much.  I can't wait to check in each day and see what everyone has done.  I took a break from my marathon appliques to work on our autograph books.  I got a bit intimidated by my cricut, so I went to the old standby- digi scrapping.  I will print these out and mount to chipboard.  There will be a 2 inch piece of coordinating cardstock on the bottom for the character to sign.  The black sections will be cut off (so it will be luggage tag shapped).  I will have little rings holding it all together.  Here are a few pages that I have finished.
> 
> This is the cover and gives an idea of the overall size.



Those are great.  So bright and colourful.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> 
> My dancing princesses:



Great job.  Looks like they love them.



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.



That is really sweet.



3huskymom said:


>



Great set.  I love that skirt.  And congrats on starting the Feliz




emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)



They look great in those dresses.



MiniGirl said:


> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.



Awesome job.



lovesdumbo said:


>



Great.  I love this one.



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.



Very cute.  Love the simple style of the Buzz one.



AnnNan said:


> I finally uploaded some disboutiquer appropriate photos that I wanted to share.  I really dont sew but when my nieces were small I did smock (and with a lot of assistance manage to finish) a dress for each of them.



Those are really nice.  It is great that you got to make one for each of them.



mom2rtk said:


>



That is so good.  Love all the Bling



aimeeg said:


> Deann,
> 
> These are the customs from our trip last year. Sophee was not quite a size 2 yet.



All those outfits were great.  Love the matching shoes etc.  I can tell you put a lot of time and effort into everything.


----------



## pixeegrl

Everyone's outfits are so cute lately. Everyone seems soooo busy!


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> I can't wait to see it on your daughter!  It is beautiful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

aimeeg said:


> Deann,
> 
> These are the customs from our trip last year. Sophee was not quite a size 2 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the other Evil Queen-



all of these are great- but I love the nemo ones! I have that wide satin "blanket binding" with nemo, bought it, but didnt know what I would do with it- Ill have to remember that idea for our next trip! and I have some of the nemo fabric too. now, if I can manage to remember!


----------



## princessmom29

InkspressYourself said:


> I love all of the AG posts.  I'm really kicking myself for not getting the bitty babies.
> 
> I'm so sorry for the little girl who fell on the escalator.  I hate escalators.  I was at the mall once when a little boy got his hand caught in it.  It was awful.
> 
> I have a silvermist costume question.  My 10 year old wants me to make her a silvermist costume.  I've been looking at google images and it looks to me like the one in the park might be a shirt and skirt.  I think that might get the best flair around the waist before the bottom part starts.  Does that make any sense?
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I also wondered if anyone knew if they sell stuff that you could spray on fabric to make it look like the dew drops they have on artificial flowers.  I tried to google, but didn't have much luck.
> 
> I'd appreciate any tips or advice.



Have you seen the simplicity pattern for all the faries? DD has requester rosetta for haloween, and I am using it. It looks pretty authentic and not too hard.


----------



## kathyell

InkspressYourself said:


> I have a silvermist costume question.  My 10 year old wants me to make her a silvermist costume.  I've been looking at google images and it looks to me like the one in the park might be a shirt and skirt.  I think that might get the best flair around the waist before the bottom part starts.  Does that make any sense?
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> I also wondered if anyone knew if they sell stuff that you could spray on fabric to make it look like the dew drops they have on artificial flowers.  I tried to google, but didn't have much luck.
> 
> I'd appreciate any tips or advice.



I have NO idea how/if this will work, but this was all I could find for some sort of glimmery spray. (I couldn't find stuff to make dew drops either.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/*Tattered-Angel...temQQimsxZ20090706?IMSfp=TL090706138006r23977

I also agree that it looks like the Silvermist costume used in the parks is in two pieces. In the last image on this page:

http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_h...alkaround-versions-of-the-disney-fairies.aspx

It looks like the top is one piece with an asymmetrical flouncy bit coming down from the waist on the right side and then the bottom is a skirt with similar asymmetrical tiers. Even if the costume itself isn't actually constructed that way, I see no reason you couldn't elect to do that instead of making it one piece. Looks like it'd be hard to get into and out of if it was in one piece.


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovesdumbo said:


> Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.



These are so cute!  Love the use of the border fabric on the tunic, awesome!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.


Cute!  I like the button eyes a lot, too!


AnnNan said:


> I finally uploaded some disboutiquer appropriate photos that I wanted to share.  I really dont sew but when my nieces were small I did smock (and with a lot of assistance manage to finish) a dress for each of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a sweet lady who has sewn for me for years who I got to make a Sleeping Beauty (my favorite princess & movie) dress for my niece.
> 
> My sister-in-law with my nieces - the Tinkerbell was purchased.


That smoking is beautiful!


mom2rtk said:


> The Simplicity line from several years ago really are the most authentic, and the most complex as well. Belle was 9902, Cindy was 9393, Aurora/Snow White was 9384, and Jasmine was 9919. I did just finish my first version of Jasmine for my daughter for our upcoming trip. I used the pants from this pattern, but ended up fashioning my own top from this pattern and another in the books currently. I also blinged it up to look more like Jasmine in the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the Evil Queen yet, but plan to do so for myself (YEAH!) for MNSSHP this year.... I already did a new Snow White for my daughter and we plan to stalk Snow and her dwarfs at the Halloween party for some fun pics!


That is awesome!  blingalicious!


aimeeg said:


> Here is my DD Mike dress. My DH loves this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love love love love this!  So Cute!!!
> 
> The fabric you picked is just perfect! Great Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure off the top of my head but I do think there was a pretty authentic Snow White pattern from Simplicity. It might have included Cinderella.
> 
> I did not do an Evil Queen costume but I did a custom. She is a favorite around here.





aimeeg said:


> Deann,
> 
> These are the customs from our trip last year. Sophee was not quite a size 2 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the other Evil Queen-



So, so cute; and perfectly coordinated (sigh) I really, really need another girl...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Quick question:

I have to make Mickey/Minnie face projects for a big give.  I've never made the faces before, is there a particular shade of cotton that works well for the face?  I looked through my stash, but everything is either too peach, or too ivory I think.


----------



## Clutterbug

I kind of jumped into the middle of the thread here today, but I'm loving all the bright, fun outfits posted recently!   I'm also loving all the AG pictures.  Megan is almost 10 and just recently developed a love for AG dolls.  She got Emily for Christmas and then had a blast with some friends at the AG Boutique in Boston in January.  I made all the girls and dolls matching round neck tops.

Megan and Emily




They weren't too excited to get inside!





Here is Emily in the carryall that I made recently.  Megan takes her to daycare a few days a week.


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Those are really cute!  I love the tink, but I don't know if I could figure out how to do the skirt part yet.   Thanks for responding....I was beginning to wonder if anyone saw my question.   I guess I am just really nervous to try it because I don't know if it will look good and I don't have that much experience with sewing.  I don't want to waste all of that fabric.  Any helpful hints?  I can't decide if I will give it a whirl or not.



I'm sure you weren't being ignored - the thread is just moving so fast it probably got missed   I was PAGES behind so I caught it.

What colors are you thinking about using for a stripwork?   I think it will be cute. Lay all your fabrics out together to get an idea of what it will look like - I do this and always wind up adding or taking away fabrics that I thought were perfect until I aid them all together.  If you want to try the petal type "skirt" I can talk you through it.  I used a butterick pattern for the petals (pattern #6660 - probably the same one Mirb1214 is talking about) and it was the 2nd pattern I ever "altered"  It was easy to do.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> Love the ooshing!!!  My DH asked tonight why I haven't been to the fabric store yet.  I said I didn't want DD & DGD to think that is the only reason I was up here!    However, if I had my choice I would have been there by now!


Hehe! THat is nice that your hubby encourages your fabric addiction. Mine does not! 



karebear1 said:


> Hmmm... when I turned it on they said they only had the brunette Bitty twins and no blondes! She must've said the reverse of what she meant! Anywa- they did have the brunettes and the blondes. maybe if you keep checking back on QVC they'll sow  back up agan?


I think I heard them say there is a show each month until Christmas, so I will be looking. I want to be able to pick their eyes and hair color. I didn't know if they let you do that at all on qvc.



emcreative said:


> The LOVED them....thank you so much!  It made the flight MUCH more enjoyable Here's "Boo" with hers (she was so excited to see Lilo, I didn't show her until on the plane!):


Aww! Thanks for posting the picture. I am glad she liked it! 



coteau_chick said:


> I am so behind on reading this thread.  We have been out of town for four days and I feel like I will never catch up.  We are leaving for the beach tomorrow and I will have to play catch up again when we get back.  I just wanted to say I love everything posted as usual it is all beautiful.


Oooh.. what beach are you going to? We were thinking about going to Orange Beach/Gulf Shores, but haven't decided yet. Our water here in Grand Isle just had an advisory saying it is unsafe to go in. I'm so bummed about it. Hannah really loves the beach.



mom2rtk said:


> The Simplicity line from several years ago really are the most authentic, and the most complex as well. Belle was 9902, Cindy was 9393, Aurora/Snow White was 9384, and Jasmine was 9919. I did just finish my first version of Jasmine for my daughter for our upcoming trip. I used the pants from this pattern, but ended up fashioning my own top from this pattern and another in the books currently. I also blinged it up to look more like Jasmine in the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the Evil Queen yet, but plan to do so for myself (YEAH!) for MNSSHP this year.... I already did a new Snow White for my daughter and we plan to stalk Snow and her dwarfs at the Halloween party for some fun pics!


That is gorgeous! Did you glue the beads on the fabric???



aimeeg said:


>


Omgosh! I love them all, but this one is gorgeous. I don't really like the evil characters, but they make such pretty outfits. My Hannah definitely does not like them. I tried convincing her she needed an evil queen outfit. She said no evil on her dress.. lol




troijka said:


> The fabric is from a sheet set (which I have VERY LITTLE left of:)  I am on the lookout for more!
> C


I figured. It is so cute.





karamat said:


> The Hobby Center is nice, but not an opera house.  DH and I saw Lion King there.  If you are going on a weekday most people will probably be in work clothes.  My mom and I used to have season tickets to the Alley Theater (just across the square from Hobby center) and we would leave work, grab dinner downtown and then go to the play.  You'll find that a lot and there are a number of restaurants that cater to the pre-show dinner crowd.


I really want to go to the Cheesecake Factory, but I don't know if it is next to the Hobby Center. We saw Backyardigans live there, but I don't remember much about it. The show starts at 8, so I figure we have plenty time to go and eat. DH says we need to eat by 6. I don't get why he'd want to be really early to a show that has prearranged seating. Thank you for the info though. I'm really thinking about making a shirt with the phantom logo now.. lol



pixeegrl said:


> Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...


I think you forgot your pictures??

I am working on Emma by ModKids. I hope it comes out as cute as it is in my head. 
My embroidery machine is back home, but the cord is still at the shop in New Orleans. Hopefully they will mail it here quickly. I don't want to make a trip just for the power cord. I can't go to New Orleans without shopping. 
I need it to come back so I can finish the Wubbzy dress I am working on. I made a bunch of designs for it, and need to test them. Hannah loves Wubbzy!


----------



## kimmylaj

traci
here is the autograph book i put in the mail for margaret today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]
i was excited i had a set of monster inc stickers to use too, i read on her caringbridge that was one character she liked.

sorry pics are so big


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> That is gorgeous! Did you glue the beads on the fabric???




Thanks for all the nice comments on Jasmine. The jewels are glued on, one at a time. I did have a terrible time with the ones on the gold inset on the pants. I'm thinking I might lose a few of those.

I've struggled with the best way to attach flat back jewels, and I love bling, so I just keep trying different things.

Any suggestions????


----------



## luvmichaelbuble

I've been lurking here for MONTHS and never commented. All of you are so talented!! I could never make anything like what you do. I don't sew @ all but would love 2. My parents, me, my brother and his wife r planning on going 2 the world in 2011.   My neice will be 4 when we go and they r expecting another baby in February. It will also be my sis-in-laws 1st trip 2 disney. So we cannot wait!! I would LOVE to have some custom things 4 the kids 2 wear 2 the parks. I love 2 spoil them So mayb by then I will have taken up sewing. Anyways sorry for rambling lol just wanted 2 let u ladies know what a great job ya'll r doin. Can't wait to see what u will come up with next!


----------



## Adi12982

eeek - I've been busy and missed the move - I guess page 23 isn't too bad. . . now to go back and catch up!


----------



## Stephres

I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:






And this for my sister:






I am making one for my mom and the fabric has a hole in it! I didn't notice it until I was unpinning the pattern piece. I will see what JoAnn's has to say about it tomorrow (probably too bad, so sad).

I also made Jacob some pj pants but he won't let me take a picture of them. They have weiner dogs all over them and might be "girly." Also he got his haircut and is embarrassed about it. I think it looks great!


----------



## revrob

Hey, guys, I could use some help!  I KNOW I've seen an embroidery machine applique design of the Mickey pumpkin recently for sale.  I had the design last year, and I seem to have lost it somehow.  I need one!  Does anyone remember seeing this design and where?  TIA!


----------



## lovesdumbo

pixeegrl said:


> Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress...


So cute!  I love that fabric!!!



kimmylaj said:


> traci
> here is the autograph book i put in the mail for margaret today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> i was excited i had a set of monster inc stickers to use too, i read on her caringbridge that was one character she liked.
> 
> sorry pics are so big


That is great!!!  I'm sure she'll love it!



Stephres said:


> I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making one for my mom and the fabric has a hole in it! I didn't notice it until I was unpinning the pattern piece. I will see what JoAnn's has to say about it tomorrow (probably too bad, so sad).
> 
> I also made Jacob some pj pants but he won't let me take a picture of them. They have weiner dogs all over them and might be "girly." Also he got his haircut and is embarrassed about it. I think it looks great!



Cute big give!  Love your sister's dress.  I'm sure the PJ's are great and I bet the hair cut is too!


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making one for my mom and the fabric has a hole in it! I didn't notice it until I was unpinning the pattern piece. I will see what JoAnn's has to say about it tomorrow (probably too bad, so sad).
> 
> I also made Jacob some pj pants but he won't let me take a picture of them. They have weiner dogs all over them and might be "girly." Also he got his haircut and is embarrassed about it. I think it looks great!



That is cute!  AND I wish I were your sister!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> Hey, guys, I could use some help!  I KNOW I've seen an embroidery machine applique design of the Mickey pumpkin recently for sale.  I had the design last year, and I seem to have lost it somehow.  I need one!  Does anyone remember seeing this design and where?  TIA!


http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=758
Was it that one? Or did you want one with the lines?


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=758
> Was it that one? Or did you want one with the lines?



It wasn't that one - the one I remember seeing (though now I'm wondering if I was imagining it?) had the lines down the pumpkin and a stem and a leaf or two at the stem.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks for the compliments on the stuff I posted.

I got the balloon fabric at www.fabricsgalore.com  Nice quality too!  I also got the beach boarder fabric and Buzz there.  

I got the idea of the beach tunic from the dress Teresa made using that fabric.  





Karen-I have forgotten how old/what size Henry is.  The designs on that Buzz fabric are pretty big but I guess you would know that if you already have the fabric.  If I were going to use it for a bowling shirt I would probably pick a solid for the placket and collar and do all the rest in the Buzz fabric.  I would take the Buzz fabric to a fabric store and see what solid you can match to-I would think you could use blue, orange, yellow, red or black-which ever you could get that matches best.  I thought the turquoise bias binding on the dress added a touch of feminine style without being too objectionable to for my tomboy.  She'll wear a dress as long as it isn't too girly-no pinks, easy on the ruffles, and no girly polka dots.




Have you guys seen my ticker?????  I need to finish packing!!!!  

And just to add to the stress my Nikon dSLR is giving me trouble.  I thought it was a battery issue but I did a google search and it is either a problem with the memory card or with the camera body itself.  I hope it is just a memory card (but I thought it happened with more than 1) and I don't have problems with it on my trip.  If I do I'll have to deal with Nikon when I get home as it is still under waranty.  I have a point and shoot but I really hope my dSLR works for me on the trip!!!!!


----------



## gulf breeze

2cutekidz said:


> Bling Converse.
> 
> This is my first attempt at these.  They are far from perfect, but not bad for a first try.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in spots and there are too many gaps.  I think I'm going to use smaller rhinestones next time.  Emily has requested these in multiple colors!  I made these to go with a Nightmare before Christmas set I'm working on, I'm going to add ribbons as the laces.



Love these shoes...could you tell me what kind of glue did you use?


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> It wasn't that one - the one I remember seeing (though now I'm wondering if I was imagining it?) had the lines down the pumpkin and a stem and a leaf or two at the stem.








This one?? Someone had posted this saying they were doing it freehand. I don't think I've seen the design anywhere.


----------



## lovesdumbo

lovesdumbo said:


> Karen-I have forgotten how old/what size Henry is.  The designs on that Buzz fabric are pretty big but I guess you would know that if you already have the fabric.  If I were going to use it for a bowling shirt I would probably pick a solid for the placket and collar and do all the rest in the Buzz fabric.  I would take the Buzz fabric to a fabric store and see what solid you can match to-I would think you could use blue, orange, yellow, red or black-which ever you could get that matches best.



Karen-I just thought I would mention that when I did my son's Mickey bowling shirt and used black for the placket I had trouble seeing what I was doing.  My vision is much worse now than it was when I was sewing 20 years ago.  I never even thought that it would be an issue.


----------



## emcreative

Here's what I've found:





at:
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28430003


----------



## aimeeg

disneymomof1 said:


> Opinions please everyone, I am starting a stripwork twirl today and not sure what color bias tape to put at the bottom, what would you all do?  Thanks everyone !!



I think orange or golden yellow would be perfect! Great fabrics. 



revrob said:


> Hey, guys, I could use some help!  I KNOW I've seen an embroidery machine applique design of the Mickey pumpkin recently for sale.  I had the design last year, and I seem to have lost it somehow.  I need one!  Does anyone remember seeing this design and where?  TIA!



I think it might be this one. 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28430003


----------



## emcreative

*Reposting, just in case it was missed:  
*
Has anyone done "Thing" number shirts (not their faces, just the numbers?)  I'm going to have to applique by hand I'm guessing...


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Here's what I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28430003


You rock! 
I've heard her designs stitch out really well. That particular design is going to have a super high stitch count.


----------



## InkspressYourself

princessmom29 said:


> Have you seen the simplicity pattern for all the faries? DD has requester rosetta for haloween, and I am using it. It looks pretty authentic and not too hard.


My dd didn't like the one they have for silvermist.  We want one that looks more like what she wears at the park.



kathyell said:


> I have NO idea how/if this will work, but this was all I could find for some sort of glimmery spray. (I couldn't find stuff to make dew drops either.)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/*Tattered-Angel...temQQimsxZ20090706?IMSfp=TL090706138006r23977
> 
> I also agree that it looks like the Silvermist costume used in the parks is in two pieces. In the last image on this page:
> 
> http://jimhillmedia.com/blogs/jim_h...alkaround-versions-of-the-disney-fairies.aspx
> 
> It looks like the top is one piece with an asymmetrical flouncy bit coming down from the waist on the right side and then the bottom is a skirt with similar asymmetrical tiers. Even if the costume itself isn't actually constructed that way, I see no reason you couldn't elect to do that instead of making it one piece. Looks like it'd be hard to get into and out of if it was in one piece.


Wow, the glitter spray looks cool.  I like to scrapbook too, so maybe I should get some.  I bet I'd use it sometime.  I think I'm going to try to do the dress in two pieces.



Clutterbug said:


> I kind of jumped into the middle of the thread here today, but I'm loving all the bright, fun outfits posted recently!   I'm also loving all the AG pictures.  Megan is almost 10 and just recently developed a love for AG dolls.  She got Emily for Christmas and then had a blast with some friends at the AG Boutique in Boston in January.  I made all the girls and dolls matching round neck tops.
> 
> Megan and Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't too excited to get inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Emily in the carryall that I made recently.  Megan takes her to daycare a few days a week.


I think that round neck top is one of my favorite patterns.  I love the picture of all three of them.



kimmylaj said:


> traci
> here is the autograph book i put in the mail for margaret today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> i was excited i had a set of monster inc stickers to use too, i read on her caringbridge that was one character she liked.
> 
> sorry pics are so big


Wow, I would love an autograph book like that.  Did you cut all of the cardstock like that?



Stephres said:


> I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making one for my mom and the fabric has a hole in it! I didn't notice it until I was unpinning the pattern piece. I will see what JoAnn's has to say about it tomorrow (probably too bad, so sad).
> 
> I also made Jacob some pj pants but he won't let me take a picture of them. They have weiner dogs all over them and might be "girly." Also he got his haircut and is embarrassed about it. I think it looks great!


That big give is one of the cutest hanna montanna things I've seen.  I love the tunic.  I bought the pattern, but haven't made anything.

I finished a "minnie mouse" type dress for my dd and wanted to post pictures, but I just took it to my g-mas to show her and I spilled coke on it.  I'm worse than the kids.  I'll have to wash it again before I can post pictures.  I made it with the precious pattern.  Thanks to CarlaC all the girls I work with think I'm a superstar.  I'll be careful not to show them any of your work here.  I need to keep them snowed.

I've been stalking Farbenmix patterns.  I only found one place with a vida in stock.  I should probably buy it before it's gone like the bitty twins were.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Te
> 
> Adi and T-beri- are you out there? T, hows the baby? photos please? would you like my cloth diaper kit for a girl?
> adi- how are you feeling?



Hey there!!  Thanks for thinking of me. I've been lurking, but haven't been able to get on everyday.  We are looking for a house (and are praying we find one that fits our needs/finances/area before the baby arrives).  I was feeling pretty crummy this weekend, so I've been resting.  I'm just really achy, having some pain down there, and pretty bad heartburn.  Things overall are going well though.  I passed my glucose test on Friday and had a good appointment - I can't believe I'm 28+ weeks already!  She is moving a lot more.  In about 4 weeks we'll be doing another round of 3d/4d ultrasound, can't wait to see her.  I'm starting to really worry about the birth and getting stressed about not having a home yet. . . trying to take it easy though. .. praying all will fall into place soon.


----------



## pixeegrl

emcreative said:


> *Reposting, just in case it was missed:
> *
> Has anyone done "Thing" number shirts (not their faces, just the numbers?)  I'm going to have to applique by hand I'm guessing...



I would just do the iron on transfers for this one....there are some down on the Creative DISigns board. I think I have 1-4 on my pc if you want I can look.


----------



## Mirb1214

lovesdumbo said:


> And just to add to the stress my Nikon dSLR is giving me trouble.  I thought it was a battery issue but I did a google search and it is either a problem with the memory card or with the camera body itself.  I hope it is just a memory card (but I thought it happened with more than 1) and I don't have problems with it on my trip.  If I do I'll have to deal with Nikon when I get home as it is still under waranty.  I have a point and shoot but I really hope my dSLR works for me on the trip!!!!!




Is it a CHR or CHA error code?  I SURE HOPE NOT!!  Mine has done that 3 times now.  The owner of our ONLY camera shop in town keeps telling me it's my memory cards but I have now had it happen 3 times on 2 different memory cards.  Each time it does this I have to go have the photo files taken off the card at the camera shop b/c I can't transfer them to my computer as usual.  The charge for that alone is beginning to add up!  The last time (w/ a new card I might add) I lost approx 200 photos from our disney trip in June!  I didn't even have a spare card w/ me so I went and bought a new one at walmart.  To date, I have not had the code again.  If I were you and this is the code you're getting I would buy a BRAND NEW card BEFORE your trip.  JUST IN CASE IT TRULY IS THE MEMORY CARD.   I would hate for it to error out again and you loose your precious pictures!  I lost nearly EVERY single picture from Chef Mickey's.  Instead of autograph books for there, my kids had photo mats to have signed and then I was going to put a picture in them for them to hang in their rooms. . . didn't even have a decent shot that got saved worth framing.  I was VERY upset!  If I get the code again I'm going to insist that the camera guru is WRONG and have it sent back to Nikon.  What type camera is yours?  Mine is a D70s.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> *Reposting, just in case it was missed:
> *
> Has anyone done "Thing" number shirts (not their faces, just the numbers?)  I'm going to have to applique by hand I'm guessing...


I saw your post. Someone here made some Thing shirts. I think it was jeniamt.
I don't remember if they had thing on it. I think they did.





I like this one. I realize it is Minnie, but isn't she so cute??
I pm'd it to revrob. I thought we weren't supposed to post stuff like that here. I get so confused about all these "rules". This one is on


----------



## emcreative

pixeegrl said:


> I would just do the iron on transfers for this one....there are some down on the Creative DISigns board. I think I have 1-4 on my pc if you want I can look.



I've considered it...but I'm thinking of doing 1-5 for our Christmas card this year, and since it's our first with the WHOLE family I really want them to look polished (and I may "Christmas" them out a bit!)


----------



## 2cutekidz

gulf breeze said:


> Love these shoes...could you tell me what kind of glue did you use?



I used 5mm flatback gems and e-6000 glue.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in some spots.  I'm going to try gem-tac glue and 3mm (which are tiiinny) next time and dab the glue on as I go.  They aren't bad for a first time though


----------



## Stephres

emcreative said:


> *Reposting, just in case it was missed:
> *
> Has anyone done "Thing" number shirts (not their faces, just the numbers?)  I'm going to have to applique by hand I'm guessing...



Our first grade teachers did with paint. They were all "Things" for Dr. Seuss day. I bet it would be easy to do iron-ons.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Marah, I think doing lettering freehand on the sewing machine would make you go crazy.. I really do.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Marah, I think doing lettering freehand on the sewing machine would make you go crazy.. I really do.



You are probably right!  My ideas always outreach my skills, lol!  If you could only see what I have in my head for some dresses.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Creativeness is just oozing out of everyone these days!! AWESOME stuff!!

STEPH - got the wristlets in the mail today!! They are AWESOME!! Thank you for the very sweet note too!!! You really helped me out!!!

We had a nice weekend at the beach and enjoying Nights in Venice which is a boat parade -








Here is my step nephew Will - 








A bunch of my mom's Grandchildren





Will's big brother Ryan was feeling left out, so Zoey decided to sit with him!!




Elizabeth having a moment of sandy bliss at the beach!





Wendy


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> You are probably right!  My ideas always outreach my skills, lol!  If you could only see what I have in my head for some dresses.


What about using patches?


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> You are probably right!  My ideas always outreach my skills, lol!  If you could only see what I have in my head for some dresses.



If you cut the letters out of fabric you could then go over them with the machine, but it would be a lot of work. . . . but since you are starting now   Or maybe you can find someone willing to do the shirts for you or the lettering for you.  It wouldn't be too hard of a design to do on an embroidery machine.  Though I think Jessica and/or LisaZoe have done them free hand on a machine.


----------



## emcreative

I love all those ideas.  We are still in the "planning it out" stages...we saw the shirts in the Universal Store at the airport in Orlando and got all excited...only to discover when we went back through to buy them that they only went up to 4.  NO FAIR!

I will have to search back to see what Lisa's done, I love her stuff... speaking of which someone BIN me on "someone's" auction yesterday on  right before I was about bid...is it okay that I'm still pouting (even though I'm a grown woman)?

*BillWendy*..oh my...are those nieces and nephews I see who are NOT in customs!!!!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> *BillWendy*..oh my...are those nieces and nephews I see who are NOT in customs!!!!



Marah, I know!!! I have tried with these guys, but they just arent receptive - I've made each girl a twirl skirt and some shorts, and some PJ pants for the boys - but I didnt get a rousing response - I hardly ever see these guys, so dont know them all that well - oh well - Hopefully Elizabeth and Hannah will let me sew ruffles for a while!!!


----------



## glorib

Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!

So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge! )  So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!


----------



## emcreative

InkspressYourself said:


> My dd didn't like the one they have for silvermist.  We want one that looks more like what she wears at the park.




Just to be certain, this is what we're on the search for, correct?


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> This one?? Someone had posted this saying they were doing it freehand. I don't think I've seen the design anywhere.



I bet this is what I remember!



emcreative said:


> Here's what I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at:
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28430003



OOH!  That's GREAT!  Thanks so much!



aimeeg said:


> I think orange or golden yellow would be perfect! Great fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be this one.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=28430003





emcreative said:


> *Reposting, just in case it was missed:
> *
> Has anyone done "Thing" number shirts (not their faces, just the numbers?)  I'm going to have to applique by hand I'm guessing...



I'm gonna send you a PM.



*Toadstool* said:


> I saw your post. Someone here made some Thing shirts. I think it was jeniamt.
> I don't remember if they had thing on it. I think they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. I realize it is Minnie, but isn't she so cute??
> I pm'd it to revrob. I thought we weren't supposed to post stuff like that here. I get so confused about all these "rules". This one is on




That is SO CUTE!



emcreative said:


> I've considered it...but I'm thinking of doing 1-5 for our Christmas card this year, and since it's our first with the WHOLE family I really want them to look polished (and I may "Christmas" them out a bit!)



THAT is a cute idea!  



emcreative said:


> I love all those ideas.  We are still in the "planning it out" stages...we saw the shirts in the Universal Store at the airport in Orlando and got all excited...only to discover when we went back through to buy them that they only went up to 4.  NO FAIR!
> 
> I will have to search back to see what Lisa's done, I love her stuff... speaking of which someone BIN me on "someone's" auction yesterday on  right before I was about bid...is it okay that I'm still pouting (even though I'm a grown woman)?
> 
> *BillWendy*..oh my...are those nieces and nephews I see who are NOT in customs!!!!



UM... you may want to send the seller a message.  Often times they'll work with you on a private listing.


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> UM... you may want to send the seller a message.  Often times they'll work with you on a private listing.




Yes I am planning to...but I just wanted to vent about my pouting. I figure y'all were the only ones who would understand pouting about a dress!


----------



## InkspressYourself

emcreative said:


> Just to be certain, this is what we're on the search for, correct?


Yep.  That's what we want.  I think I'm going to try to make my own pattern.  I'm kind of excited about it.  I used to love to sketch out dress ideas when I was little.  Hopefully I can make something that we are all happy with.

I'll probably end up making all 5 costumes.  My dd's friends want to be the other fairies.


----------



## pixeegrl

It's actually just a scrub from Walmart but I think there's enough for an outfit or two!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Yes I am planning to...but I just wanted to vent about my pouting. I figure y'all were the only ones who would understand pouting about a dress!



Absolutely, we understand!  This is important stuff!


----------



## 3huskymom

*Toadstool* said:


> You rock!
> I've heard her designs stitch out really well. That particular design is going to have a super high stitch count.


I have a few of hers and they do stitch out well. 


glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!
> 
> So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge! )  So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!


I have a singer futura 150 and it has 2 hoop sizes. I bought it from a DISer who was ungrading their machine. I think the new cost is around $550.


pixeegrl said:


> It's actually just a scrub from Walmart but I think there's enough for an outfit or two!



Very cute! I might have to start looking at the scrubs there for unique fabrics!

Update: I wanted to let everyone know we got our camcorder back today. I had it shipped to my mom so it's still there but Canon received it last Tuesday and had it done and shipped back by today. I would say that's awesome customer service. So we'll have it for our trip!

Finished the feliz and will post pics after dinner.

Woohoo! I accomplished my first multi-quote!


----------



## ncmomof2

Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.






Here is the princess dress I finished today.


----------



## Tink561

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.



Cute!


----------



## karebear1

lovesdumbo said:


> Karen-I have forgotten how old/what size Henry is.  The designs on that Buzz fabric are pretty big but I guess you would know that if you already have the fabric.  If I were going to use it for a bowling shirt I would probably pick a solid for the placket and collar and do all the rest in the Buzz fabric.  I would take the Buzz fabric to a fabric store and see what solid you can match to-I would think you could use blue, orange, yellow, red or black-which ever you could get that matches best.  I thought the turquoise bias binding on the dress added a touch of feminine style without being too objectionable to for my tomboy.  She'll wear a dress as long as it isn't too girly-no pinks, easy on the ruffles, and no girly polka dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen my ticker?????  I need to finish packing!!!!
> 
> And just to add to the stress my Nikon dSLR is giving me trouble.  I thought it was a battery issue but I did a google search and it is either a problem with the memory card or with the camera body itself.  I hope it is just a memory card (but I thought it happened with more than 1) and I don't have problems with it on my trip.  If I do I'll have to deal with Nikon when I get home as it is still under waranty.  I have a point and shoot but I really hope my dSLR works for me on the trip!!!!!



My little Henry is 18 months old in a few days. I will take the fabric when I go looking for matches- taht's a good idea= thanks!



*Toadstool* said:


> This one?? Someone had posted this saying they were doing it freehand. I don't think I've seen the design anywhere.




that's really cute- I LIKE IT!



lovesdumbo said:


> Karen-I just thought I would mention that when I did my son's Mickey bowling shirt and used black for the placket I had trouble seeing what I was doing.  My vision is much worse now than it was when I was sewing 20 years ago.  I never even thought that it would be an issue.




Dang.. I was thinking black- but I'm grateful for the warning  becasue these eyes aren't getting any younger!




*Toadstool* said:


> I saw your post. Someone here made some Thing shirts. I think it was jeniamt.
> I don't remember if they had thing on it. I think they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. I realize it is Minnie, but isn't she so cute??
> I pm'd it to revrob. I thought we weren't supposed to post stuff like that here. I get so confused about all these "rules". This one is on




OH!!! That's cute too!! the two together would be quite the family matchy  matchy thing!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!
> 
> So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge! )  So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!




Of course we remember you!  And...... we've missed hearing from you too! Glad you're back!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> I will have to search back to see what Lisa's done, I love her stuff... speaking of which someone BIN me on "someone's" auction yesterday on  right before I was about bid...is it okay that I'm still pouting (even though I'm a grown woman)?



I get really nasty & pouty if I get outbid on something I really want.  I also get into trouble sometimes making sure I win what I want.  I tell you, it is a sickness!


----------



## emcreative

Tink561 said:


> I get really nasty & pouty if I get outbid on something I really want.  I also get into trouble sometimes making sure I win what I want.  I tell you, it is a sickness!



LOL It really was my own fault (which I think makes it worse!)  I knew i was going to bid on it but first wanted to make sure the crafter was okay with Hannah's idea (it was a dress for her- lol the funniest part, I'm pouting over a dress not even for me!).  I wanted to make sure it was okay with hubby even though I KNEW he'd be okay with it- took the time to ask, explain,etc.  Went to bid and poof!   

These days, though, if that's the worst that ever happens I'm in the clear!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> LOL It really was my own fault (which I think makes it worse!)  I knew i was going to bid on it but first wanted to make sure the crafter was okay with Hannah's idea (it was a dress for her- lol the funniest part, I'm pouting over a dress not even for me!).  I wanted to make sure it was okay with hubby even though I KNEW he'd be okay with it- took the time to ask, explain,etc.  Went to bid and poof!
> 
> *These days, though, if that's the worst that ever happens I'm in the clear!*



You're right about that!  If you want it, contact the seller.  A lot of times they will do a private sale for you.


----------



## revrob

Tink561 said:


> I get really nasty & pouty if I get outbid on something I really want.  I also get into trouble sometimes making sure I win what I want.  I tell you, it is a sickness!



I hear you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

beyondblessed said:


> I LOVE this thread!



Thank you!! 



karamat said:


> Help Please
> 
> I started working on an Emma Swing Top (from YCMT) today and I'm having problems with the pattern pieces for size 1-2.  I know some others have made this top... did anyone else have problems?
> 
> For the Front and Back Contrast piece: the two pieces that seam together are not the same size.  Is it supposed to be this way?  There is about 1/8" difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front and Back Lining piece did match up, but once sewn do not match up with the bodice pieces... the seam lines will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked and rechecked (and reprinted) my pattern pieces; I've checked and rechecked my seam allowance and everything looks good.
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!



I don't have this pattern, but have you tried to match it at the bottom? If you leave it as it is, then flip it out, you'll probably find it's too high because the other peice has a low curve to the arm hole. Are you following me? Just a suggestion. 



twob4him said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!!! I am lurking in case you are looking for me! Awesome stuff ladies (and Tom)!!



Please come back often!! 




luvmichaelbuble said:


> I've been lurking here for MONTHS and never commented. All of you are so talented!! I could never make anything like what you do. I don't sew @ all but would love 2. My parents, me, my brother and his wife r planning on going 2 the world in 2011.   My neice will be 4 when we go and they r expecting another baby in February. It will also be my sis-in-laws 1st trip 2 disney. So we cannot wait!! I would LOVE to have some custom things 4 the kids 2 wear 2 the parks. I love 2 spoil them So mayb by then I will have taken up sewing. Anyways sorry for rambling lol just wanted 2 let u ladies know what a great job ya'll r doin. Can't wait to see what u will come up with next!



You will find that there are many "newbies" here that have done just that!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Rebecuberduber said:


> Woohooo!  I'm so excited!   I just won a vintage Peter Pan sheet on (voldemort?)  It is in pristine condition, the lady says, and I cannot believe I actually got it!  Those things usually get quite competitive.  Now, with the Vida tutorials being made, I think it will be perfect to make some vidas from for the girls.  Have I mentioned I'm excited??  I can't wait until it arrives.



Congratulations! I put things like that on my Watch list every so often and then forget to go back and actually bid! I look forward to seeing what you make with the sheets.



msumissa said:


> Well, I have ordered my Vida and Feliz pattern.  Hopefully they will be here in time for me to sew something for my DD's first day of school.  I have to ask where you all get such fantastic fabrics???  I don't see them at my local JoAnn's!  Any tips would be helpful!



I think most of the ladies here have so many online sources that it would be hard to list them all (I know I do). I believe TeresaJoy's bookmarks does have a list of sources that have been shared over the course of 15+ threads. In addition, many of the 'fabrics' may not have been purchased as yardage. For example pillowcases, sheets, curtains, shower curtains, nurses' scrubs, etc. are just some of the items that have been sacrificed in the pursuit of creating for kids. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I have to make Mickey/Minnie face projects for a big give.  I've never made the faces before, is there a particular shade of cotton that works well for the face?  I looked through my stash, but everything is either too peach, or too ivory I think.



I use Kaufman's Kona Cotton in Flesh for mine. It's the best color I've found for this.



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!
> 
> So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge! )  So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!



My advice is to make sure you can connect with a USB (assuming your PC can be kept close to your sewing machine while you stitch) and that the machine will do designs at least 5"x7" or larger.

BTW - I definitely remember you. 



pixeegrl said:


> It's actually just a scrub from Walmart but I think there's enough for an outfit or two!



Oh that is cute! I've checked out scrubs from time to time thinking about what I could make with them as 'fabric'. The scrubs I've seen at Wal Mart are made with fabric that is heavier than most quilter's cotton so I've been hesitant to try any. I do think it would work well for the bodice or center panels of a Vida.



emcreative said:


> I will have to search back to see what Lisa's done, I love her stuff... speaking of which someone BIN me on "someone's" auction yesterday on  right before I was about bid...is it okay that I'm still pouting (even though I'm a grown woman)?



I mostly avoid letters when I can but I have done some 'by hand' on the machine as long as the letters don't need to be perfect. I think the "Thing" lettering would be OK to do that way since the original version is hand written and 'imperfect' as a result.

BTW - I won't say I'm sorry for the BIN since I'm sure that seller needs the money.  However, if I were you I wouldn't give up on the idea of the dress. Oh, and it's OK to pout from time to time. Just don't tell Zoe I said that. 



Tink561 said:


> I get really nasty & pouty if I get outbid on something I really want.  I also get into trouble sometimes making sure I win what I want.  I tell you, it is a sickness!



Can you infect a few more people with that 'sickness'?  I was pretty much 'cured' early in my experience of bidding. I spent too much for Disney Pins that now just sit in bags. After I got caught up in the adrenaline rush of bidding at the last second (and too often more than I should have), I learned to place my bid for the maximum I was comfortable spending and then leaving the computer until after the end so I wasn't tempted to bid again.


----------



## Jajone

http://
	


http://
	


http://
	


http://
	


http://


----------



## Jajone

http://
	

My shirt says "I believe in fairytales" in hotfix crystals

http://
	


http://
	

An extra outfit

And a start on DS7 outfits for December...
http://
	


http://
	


http://
	


http://


----------



## revrob

Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://



HEY!  what pattern did you use for your wrap shirt?  I NEED THAT!
All of your stuff is so cute - I love that you're coordinating on your trip - you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## 3huskymom

I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Adi12982 said:


> Hey there!!  Thanks for thinking of me. I've been lurking, but haven't been able to get on everyday.  We are looking for a house (and are praying we find one that fits our needs/finances/area before the baby arrives).  I was feeling pretty crummy this weekend, so I've been resting.  I'm just really achy, having some pain down there, and pretty bad heartburn.  Things overall are going well though.  I passed my glucose test on Friday and had a good appointment - I can't believe I'm 28+ weeks already!  She is moving a lot more.  In about 4 weeks we'll be doing another round of 3d/4d ultrasound, can't wait to see her.  I'm starting to really worry about the birth and getting stressed about not having a home yet. . . trying to take it easy though. .. praying all will fall into place soon.


WOW.  I can't believe you're already 28 weeks.  Good luck finding the perfect home!




Mirb1214 said:


> Is it a CHR or CHA error code?  I SURE HOPE NOT!!  Mine has done that 3 times now.  The owner of our ONLY camera shop in town keeps telling me it's my memory cards but I have now had it happen 3 times on 2 different memory cards.  Each time it does this I have to go have the photo files taken off the card at the camera shop b/c I can't transfer them to my computer as usual.  The charge for that alone is beginning to add up!  The last time (w/ a new card I might add) I lost approx 200 photos from our disney trip in June!  I didn't even have a spare card w/ me so I went and bought a new one at walmart.  To date, I have not had the code again.  If I were you and this is the code you're getting I would buy a BRAND NEW card BEFORE your trip.  JUST IN CASE IT TRULY IS THE MEMORY CARD.   I would hate for it to error out again and you loose your precious pictures!  I lost nearly EVERY single picture from Chef Mickey's.  Instead of autograph books for there, my kids had photo mats to have signed and then I was going to put a picture in them for them to hang in their rooms. . . didn't even have a decent shot that got saved worth framing.  I was VERY upset!  If I get the code again I'm going to insist that the camera guru is WRONG and have it sent back to Nikon.  What type camera is yours?  Mine is a D70s.


Yes.  I have a D90 that I got last October so I don't have much choice on what to do for my trip.  I have at least 6 memory sticks and a laptop and a couple of point & shoot cameras too.  I will be backing up every night to my laptop.  I did read NOT to delete individual photos on the camera-just upload everything to your computer and delete from there then reformat the card on the camera.  If I continue to have issues at WDW I will be contacting Nikon as the camera is still under warranty.  



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!


Congrats on the new job!




pixeegrl said:


> It's actually just a scrub from Walmart but I think there's enough for an outfit or two!


That is very cool!!!! I'll have to go look for those!



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.


Great job on all of those!



karebear1 said:


> Dang.. I was thinking black- but I'm grateful for the warning  becasue these eyes aren't getting any younger!


You know now that I think about it I made that shirt before I got my ottlight.  And it did go better during the day rather than at night.  







OK....I really should be packing!!!!!


----------



## Jajone

I can look up the pattern for the shirt later, but I can tell you I don't really like it at all. I made a larger size than I really wear and it still doesn;t fit right, hence the tank under it. It is really really low cut as well, but I wanted a wrap shirt to match.


----------



## emcreative

Aww, y'all ROCK in the matching!!!!!  AWESOME!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> My shirt says "I believe in fairytales" in hotfix crystals
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> An extra outfit
> 
> And a start on DS7 outfits for December...
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://


Love all your matching outfits-how fun!  LOVE that Test Track bowling shirt!



3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!


OMG-how cute!!!!!!!!  LOVE all those polka dots!


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> You know now that I think about it I made that shirt before I got my ottlight.  And it did go better during the day rather than at night.



I have a small ottlight I use for scrapbooking. I never thought it use it for sewing, duh!

And get packing, will you? 



3huskymom said:


>



Megan says, that is so cute! And we have that nemo fabric. And that orange fabric with dots. I see her little mind spinning. I love the seagulls too, they're my favorites.

Here is the reluctant model in his pjs and the shirts Heather made for him::






Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



That is so so beautiful!  Awesome job!


----------



## Tink561

LisaZoe said:


> Can you infect a few more people with that 'sickness'?  I was pretty much 'cured' early in my experience of bidding. I spent too much for Disney Pins that now just sit in bags. After I got caught up in the adrenaline rush of bidding at the last second (and too often more than I should have), I learned to place my bid for the maximum I was comfortable spending and then leaving the computer until after the end so I wasn't tempted to bid again.




I would love to get the 'sickness' again.  I may just do that if you do the Vida villain dress again in a custom size!


----------



## emcreative

Tink561 said:


> I would love to get the 'sickness' again.  I may just do that if you do the Vida villain dress again in a custom size!



There was a "rumor" going around that there "may" have been some type of listing with a custom dress/custom size that went POOF! very recently (but dont' make me fight you for it if it happens again!)


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> There was a "rumor" going around that there "may" have been some type of listing with a custom dress/custom size that went POOF! very recently (but dont' make me fight you for it if it happens again!)



That was it??  I promise, I didn't do it.  I didn't see it.  I can't promise I wouldn't have done it... but it wasn't me this time.  How did I miss that??


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

lovesdumbo said:


> Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.


Those are adorable!  I love the beach one!


lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!




I love the Buzz fabric, and the Dug dress is adorable! I love the button eyes and his collar looks really neat.  I like the pawprint buttons too.


AnnNan said:


> I finally uploaded some disboutiquer appropriate photos that I wanted to share.  I really dont sew but when my nieces were small I did smock (and with a lot of assistance manage to finish) a dress for each of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a sweet lady who has sewn for me for years who I got to make a Sleeping Beauty (my favorite princess & movie) dress for my niece.
> 
> My sister-in-law with my nieces - the Tinkerbell was purchased.


Very pretty smocking.  I want to learn how to do that.  I love the sleeping beauty too.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Creativeness is just oozing out of everyone these days!! AWESOME stuff!!
> 
> We had a nice weekend at the beach and enjoying Nights in Venice which is a boat parade -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will's big brother Ryan was feeling left out, so Zoey decided to sit with him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy


That boat parade looks like fun!  I love the pictures you post!


glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!
> 
> So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge!   So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!


I have been thinking about you!  I have always liked the stuff you did for your DS!  Glad to have you back.  I have a Singer Futura CE-150  I really like it!


3huskymom said:


> Update: I wanted to let everyone know we got our camcorder back today. I had it shipped to my mom so it's still there but Canon received it last Tuesday and had it done and shipped back by today. I would say that's awesome customer service. So we'll have it for our trip!
> 
> Finished the feliz and will post pics after dinner.
> 
> Woohoo! I accomplished my first multi-quote!


Yea!!! I am glad your Camera is fixed and ready to go!


Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> My shirt says "I believe in fairytales" in hotfix crystals
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a start on DS7 outfits for December...
> 
> [URL="http://[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa126/jajone/DSC02089.jpg[/IMG]"]http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://


So cute!  I love all the matching outfits!


3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



This is adorable!  I love the seagull applique!!! How did you do the letters??
Wow this just so cute!


----------



## 3huskymom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This is adorable!  I love the seagull applique!!! How did you do the letters??
> Wow this just so cute!



Thanks! I really enjoyed doing it. I don't know if I would do that many ruffles again. I need a serger and then I can just serge the edges of them, I hate sewing hems so I did the ruffles the CarlaC way. I use bias tape a lot for my hems too!

I did the letters on my embroidery machine. I used the 5X7 hoop.


----------



## aimeeg

Steph- I love the pants! I just bought that fabric to do a BTS dress. Super cute. 

Husky- OMG the only thing better then butt ruffles is polka dotted butt ruffles!!!! Great job!!! 

Did I miss Lisa's Evil Queen Vida again!!! That is one of my favorites ever. It is so so so super cool.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Steph- I love the pants! I just bought that fabric to do a BTS dress. Super cute.
> 
> Husky- OMG the only thing better then butt ruffles is polka dotted butt ruffles!!!! Great job!!!
> 
> Did I miss Lisa's Evil Queen Vida again!!! That is one of my favorites ever. It is so so so super cool.



Hmm...I can see I'd better get out my boxing gloves...


----------



## karenTX

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



SO CUTE!!!! My DD just LOVES it too! She goes arounds saying that alot about her toys and such! Great job!


----------



## jessesgirl

Ok I am working on my little ones 3rd Birthday dress. I am using Mccalls 5793 view A ... I am not wanting to do the flowers or the ribbon at the waist (pattern calls for ribbon and not a sash) I want to make it a bit more fun and festive but I just dont know how .. Any ideas ?? The fabric for the dress I got a walmart at the begining of summer it is light pink with kind of a retro design to it in different shades of pink,red,teal and light green oh and yellows...For the yoke I am using a bright almost hot pink.  I tried to copy and paste a picture of it but it is not working of for me .. sorry


----------



## ncmomof2

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



I love the "mine mine"!  What a great idea.  And the colors are great!


----------



## MiniGirl

InkspressYourself said:


> Yep.  That's what we want.  I think I'm going to try to make my own pattern.  I'm kind of excited about it.  I used to love to sketch out dress ideas when I was little.  Hopefully I can make something that we are all happy with.
> 
> I'll probably end up making all 5 costumes.  My dd's friends want to be the other fairies.



I can't wait to see how your fairy costumes turn out. My girls are wanting to be fairies for MNSSHP this year as well, so I've been trying to work out a Fawn and Silvermist costume in my head. I have a few other things I need to do first. We're going early Sept though, so I have to get cracking.



3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



Very cute. I'm loving all the teenie, tiny ruffles on the back, and the seagulls on the front. Very cute.

I have also enjoyed all the boys bowling shirts posted lately. I'm making some for a casual beach wedding in a couple of months, so I'm enjoying seeing how nice they look.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


> *Reposting, just in case it was missed:
> *
> Has anyone done "Thing" number shirts (not their faces, just the numbers?)  I'm going to have to applique by hand I'm guessing...


not sure if it would help, but I have a tshirt from Universal with both of them on it- love that shirt! its like 6 years old now...
meant to say I could take a picture of it!



Adi12982 said:


> Hey there!!  Thanks for thinking of me. I've been lurking, but haven't been able to get on everyday.  We are looking for a house (and are praying we find one that fits our needs/finances/area before the baby arrives).  I was feeling pretty crummy this weekend, so I've been resting.  I'm just really achy, having some pain down there, and pretty bad heartburn.  Things overall are going well though.  I passed my glucose test on Friday and had a good appointment - I can't believe I'm 28+ weeks already!  She is moving a lot more.  In about 4 weeks we'll be doing another round of 3d/4d ultrasound, can't wait to see her.  I'm starting to really worry about the birth and getting stressed about not having a home yet. . . trying to take it easy though. .. praying all will fall into place soon.


thats tough, I know my brother and sil when she was pg the first time were also house hunting. I hope you find what you want and I remember being on here alot to keep myself occupied - thats when I was working on the pooh quilt too. hugs to ya!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!


 Of course we remember you!!



emcreative said:


> Hmm...I can see I'd better get out my boxing gloves...


I too saw that listing, which is why I PM'd her...
Lisa, eh-hem, did you get my PM?


----------



## gulf breeze

2cutekidz said:


> I used 5mm flatback gems and e-6000 glue.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in some spots.  I'm going to try gem-tac glue and 3mm (which are tiiinny) next time and dab the glue on as I go.  They aren't bad for a first time though



Thanks! There is some fabric glue....rose something??...sorry, I've got CRS really bad lately anyway you get it at Hobby Lobby wonder if that would work?


----------



## glorib

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



This is your first feliz?  It is absolutely, adorably, stunningly beautiful!  ALL those ruffles!


----------



## Stephres

aimeeg said:


> Steph- I love the pants! I just bought that fabric to do a BTS dress. Super cute.



I was so happy when I found it because it didn't scream little kid or girl. Of course Megan was so sad when she found it was for Jacob I am making her shorts out of the scraps, lol.



jessesgirl said:


> Ok I am working on my little ones 3rd Birthday dress. I am using Mccalls 5793 view A ... I am not wanting to do the flowers or the ribbon at the waist (pattern calls for ribbon and not a sash) I want to make it a bit more fun and festive but I just dont know how .. Any ideas ?? The fabric for the dress I got a walmart at the begining of summer it is light pink with kind of a retro design to it in different shades of pink,red,teal and light green oh and yellows...For the yoke I am using a bright almost hot pink.  I tried to copy and paste a picture of it but it is not working of for me .. sorry



That is cute! Why don't you make a sash with the hot pink material? There is a free pattern here.



MiniGirl said:


> I can't wait to see how your fairy costumes turn out. My girls are wanting to be fairies for MNSSHP this year as well, so I've been trying to work out a Fawn and Silvermist costume in my head. I have a few other things I need to do first. We're going early Sept though, so I have to get cracking.



I bought the commercial fairy pattern and never did anything with it. I would love to see the fairies too!


----------



## kimmylaj

InkspressYourself said:


> Wow, I would love an autograph book like that.  Did you cut all of the cardstock like that?
> 
> .


yes i cut it by hand, being a preschool teacher i am used to cutting out tons of paper at a time lol



Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> My shirt says "I believe in fairytales" in hotfix crystals
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> An extra outfit
> 
> And a start on DS7 outfits for December...
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://



love it all, but i would love it more in bigger pictures.  so great that you are gonna match i love it


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I too saw that listing, which is why I PM'd her...
> Lisa, eh-hem, did you get my PM?



Oh no, not you too!
/practices my left hook...with my bidding finger, of course!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> I have a small ottlight I use for scrapbooking. I never thought it use it for sewing, duh!
> 
> And get packing, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Megan says, that is so cute! And we have that nemo fabric. And that orange fabric with dots. I see her little mind spinning. I love the seagulls too, they're my favorites.
> 
> Here is the reluctant model in his pjs and the shirts Heather made for him::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!





Love Jacob's haircut!  It reminds me of Luke's 

That Nemo Feliz is SOO cute!  I absolutely love the tons of butt ruffles!

Jajone, great outfits!  I love those bowling shirts!


----------



## karamat

*Toadstool* said:


> I really want to go to the Cheesecake Factory, but I don't know if it is next to the Hobby Center. We saw Backyardigans live there, but I don't remember much about it. The show starts at 8, so I figure we have plenty time to go and eat. DH says we need to eat by 6. I don't get why he'd want to be really early to a show that has prearranged seating. Thank you for the info though. I'm really thinking about making a shirt with the phantom logo now.. lol



The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.



glorib said:


> So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge! )  So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!



I have a Janome 350e and love it.  It is an embroidery only machine and uses a card reader (which I don't have) or a memory stick (so much easier and cheaper) to move files from my computer to the machine. I got mine for under $1,000 at my local Janmoe dealer.  I've been so happy with it that I think my next sewing machine will be a Janome.

*********

I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one everytime she grows. 

And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...


----------



## twob4him

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []



Absolutely awesome and very creative!! Love all of the BR!!!! I made my first one using Trillium and I couldnt have done it without her. I have to make two more myself for my girls.


----------



## sahm1000

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dancing princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



Great job on the dresses!  And it's not too any pictures!  Love the one of them dancing in them!



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.



I love that dress Piper! I think the toile is so pretty!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the AK outfit  I finished for Hayleigh today. I'm not quite sure why the shirt turned out a little tight, I made it the same size as others I've done and they've been on the big side. I may add a ruffle to it. It the portrait peasant top and the flouncy skirt both Carla C's. The applique design is HeatherSue's new safari mickey head.
> 
> ANd drumroll please.....I'm halfway through my first Feliz! Hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow and have pictures to share!
> 
> Get ready for too many Hayleigh pics!



Love it!  You did an awesome job!  I love your fabric choices for the applique.  Can't wait to see your Feliz!



troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!



I love these dresses!  The backs are fantastic!



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took two days for me to get the Hula dress off of Hannah.  Yes, she even slept in it TWICE!  I only managed it this morning because she had to get ready for another trip (and then she tried to put her Minnie dress back on before it was washed, lol!)



The dresses are fantastic!  Melissa did a wonderful job.  Love the Hula dress, that is so original!



troijka said:


> Okay, one more...i made this for my daughter for Halloween a few years ago.  She wore it to the last Pirate and Princess Party we attended. Got LOTS of attention.  Captain Jack Sparrow loved it...he even gave her a special coin to take to "Moe's Tavern" and ask for Larry.  They would then turn her into a real pirate...but she MUST be grown up first. (she is desperately waiting. The coin has a place of honor in her room)  Sorry her head is cut off, I was trying to show more of the outfot.  It is a crazy background, but it was the best pic I have of the outfit...



Great job on the pirate outfit!  I have that pattern for the skirt and I love it too.  It makes a perfect pirate skirt!  Can't wait till LisaZoe gets her done and I can try that one too!  My girls want to be pirates for Halloween this year so I hope it's done soon!


----------



## LisaZoe

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame. 



Tink561 said:


> I would love to get the 'sickness' again.  I may just do that if you do the Vida villain dress again in a custom size!





emcreative said:


> There was a "rumor" going around that there "may" have been some type of listing with a custom dress/custom size that went POOF! very recently (but dont' make me fight you for it if it happens again!)





Tink561 said:


> That was it??  I promise, I didn't do it.  I didn't see it.  I can't promise I wouldn't have done it... but it wasn't me this time.  How did I miss that??





aimeeg said:


> Steph- I love the pants! I just bought that fabric to do a BTS dress. Super cute.
> 
> Husky- OMG the only thing better then butt ruffles is polka dotted butt ruffles!!!! Great job!!!
> 
> Did I miss Lisa's Evil Queen Vida again!!! That is one of my favorites ever. It is so so so super cool.





emcreative said:


> Hmm...I can see I'd better get out my boxing gloves...



You like me, you really like me... said in my best Sally Field's voice.  

So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.

Front:





Back:





OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!




That is butt ruffles galore!!!

Now what is this about a LisaZoe and a BIN???  Did I miss something stunning?  PM me to help a lost sole out!  I barely have time to look here, and now I've got to haunt Ebay as well?  My boss is gonna kill me!


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Please tell me that's a size 7


----------



## WDWAtLast

Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

LisaZoe said:


> That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame.



Thank you! I figured while I was making one I might as well go for the maximum butt ruffle factor. Hayleigh loved it and my mom seemed really impressed by it today, although she keeps asking when she's going to wear all of these during a 1 week vacation. I reminded her we have a trip in October and December. I'll make some peasant tops to go under the sundresses to get wear out of them in December. I'm hoping October will still be sundress weather.


----------



## LisaZoe

karamat said:


> I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one every time she grows.
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



Your top came out really cute! I want to try that pattern soon although I'm thinking about changing the back a bit so it's not open.

I have dress forms in 3 sizes - 2, 4 and 6. The 2 is probably the size you'd find works now and for quite a while. There's really not a big difference between the 2 and 4 - I can get a few basic measurements for you if you'd like.



emcreative said:


> Please tell me that's a size 7



Sure... if you're size 7 child is the same basic height/weight/shape as a child wearing more like a 3/4.  Since this was a test of the pattern, I used remnants and made the size that worked with what I had.

BTW - I feel like I should mention Aurora's face isn't applique but is painted. I used to paint on clothes before I learned to applique and I've been thinking about mixing the two. I really like the results so I may try more in the future.


----------



## sahm1000

I'm behind again, so los of multi-quotes from me!  




MiniGirl said:


> Hi ladies, I just skimmed, so I hope I didn't miss much.
> 
> Marah, I'm sorry your trip wasn't as magical as it could've been, but I'm glad to see you focusing on the good parts of your trip and making those the focus of your memories. Add me to those who recommend renting DVC points. We have rented from DISers before, and never had any problems. Of course, I was hoping it would convince my dh that we NEEDED to buy DVC, and that backfired. Why buy when we can rent? Ugh!! But that's a whole nother story.
> 
> I'm loving all the Vida's we've been seeing lately. I've seen many of Lisa's before, and spend too much time just staring at them and amazed at how she turns applique into works of art. I've enjoyed the tutorials, too Of course, all the outfits have been amazing. To those of you contemplating a Feliz..... go for it. Don't let the pattern intimidate you. There are a couple of good tutorials (Trillium is my fave), and the result is so worth it.
> 
> About the AG dolls.... we have 5 in our house and just love them. I mentioned not getting anymore and just concentrating on accessories, and after some thought, both girls vetoed that idea. LOL!!! For you homeschoolers, I lost my links but there are some unit studies based on the historical dolls. Also..... shhhhh.... don't tell my girls, but Chrissa will be arriving soon. Yep, I bought her from QVC, and she'll be put away for either a birthday or holiday.
> 
> I also don't think I've shown this yet. I made this a couple of months ago with listing it in mind. However, if you look closely at the flower applique on the skirt, you can see lots of little white lines. Remember the talk of when to change needles from the last thread. Well, let's just say it needs to be done before this happens or you'll end up with all the little runs. I was also trying to add ruffles to a shirred back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.



Cute outfit!  I certainly cannot tell that there is something wrong with it!  I think it's great!



WDWAtLast said:


> Question about buying fabric/yardages:
> 
> When using a variety of prints , how do you decide how much of each print to buy?  1 yard of each or more? (I would need to double it anyway for both girls!)
> 
> Revrob - I am from Nacogdoches! My sister met her dh in Longview!!



Oh, what a silly question to ask on this board since we're all addicted to fabric!  Since I have three girls and I am paranoid that I will not have enough I usually way overbuy (just ask my DH ).  I usually end up with around 4 yards of fabric if I'm just buying it b/c I like it but don't have a "purpose" for. I'm in TX too by the way!  I'm in McKinney, north of Dallas.



revrob said:


> We LOVE the AG store in Dallas.  We go every chance we get.  We've never had a meal in the bistro though.  We really need to do that!
> 
> These pics are so cute!
> 
> 
> It's a small world, isn't it?  As a matter of fact, I met a Disboutiquer on this thread, and later learned that we're actually related!  and her husband's family lives very close to me - and we never knew it!  It's a SMALL WORLD!



Shannon, if you ever want to meet up for lunch at the AG Dallas, let me know.  I just took my oldest two there at the beginnng of the month to buy a Bitty Baby for Lilly's first b-day.  I'm a bad Mommy and I had never taken them to the store before.  Of course, they were in heaven.  Since then they have been begging to go to lunch there! All three girls have Bitty Babies and my oldest two have Samantha dolls.  So they have the dolls, just hadn't been there.  I obviously know now that we have to go back!    



ireland_nicole said:


> THanks, she was fine, although we needed x rays and she was really cut up.  Basically, she somehow got disoriented and on the down escalator while I was paying (she has high functioning autism and other disabilities, so I keep a really close eye on her... I also am extremely careful about escalators since I have always had a supposedly irrational fear of falling down one... she started out ok but then realized what she had done and tried to go up; and that's where the trouble started.  She doesn't have anywhere near the coordination to do that, and so she kept falling up the escalator as it was going down.  I dropped everything and raced down to her- so did another mom, but she was really banged up, especially her hands and legs where the edges kept digging in.  She suddenly calmed a bit in order to finish shopping beofre the trip to the ER.



Poor baby!  Glad she was okay enough to shop a little!



Tink561 said:


> When I was a little girl my mom was shopping with one of my friends and me.  We were going down the escalator and the other little girl started to fall.  My mom tried to stop her and we all ended up falling.  The girl and I were okay but my mom was cut up and had to have stitches.  I understand your "irrational" fear completely.
> 
> I'm glad she was okay and could shop before the ER.



I compleely understand being paranoid of escalators!  I am always so nervous around them.  Angel, I had a similar thing happen to me when I was really little and saw a little boy (but I didn't know him) get caught at the bottom of an escalator.  I've always been a little scared ince then.  



aimeeg said:


> Deann, I have no idea when Ariel wore a red dress.
> 
> I started sewing for the babes when she was a size 1 or 12 months. I like strip work dresses and the portrait peasant dress the best. I also made a few skirt sets for her that were really cute. I will try to dig up some pics of baby customs.
> 
> Hannah flipped over the doll holder in the bathrooms too. LOL
> 
> So here are my WAY to many pictures of the American Girl Store in NYC. I am taking both girls in a few weeks to do lunch and see The Little Mermaid before it closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Is that enough American Girl???




Cute pics Aimee!  And you are showing another one of my favorite dresses, the Ariel one!  I love that dress!  It's fantastic!

As I explained before, I feel like a bad Mommy since my older two girls just went to the AG store here in Dallas this month.  But to make it worse, my sister lives in Chicago.  We were there in Feb. and we decided to take my girls into the city.  I totally screwed up, we went to the Museum of Science and Industry instead of the AG store.  Looking back on it, we should have skipped the museum and gone to the store.  We did take them to Manny's for lunch (a fairly famous cafeteria in downtown Chicago) and got popcorn from Garrett's of course!  But I totally screwed that up!



teresajoy said:


> My girls were fascinated by the dolly holder in the bathroom too! And, the hand Dyson hand dryer! They still talk about both of those things!  All my pictures are on the other computer, or I'd post some.




Our movie theater has the Dyson hand dryers.  The really are pretty cool!



Tink561 said:


> Aimee, you really need to take Hannah out more.  The poor child never goes anywhere! LOL
> 
> I love all the pictures but the last one with her looking in the window is my favorite.  So stinkin' cute!!
> 
> This is where Gracie first saw the treehouse.  I really want to get it for her for Christmas.  She is saying, "Please mommy!"



I kind of want the treehouse too!


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making one for my mom and the fabric has a hole in it! I didn't notice it until I was unpinning the pattern piece. I will see what JoAnn's has to say about it tomorrow (probably too bad, so sad).
> 
> I also made Jacob some pj pants but he won't let me take a picture of them. They have weiner dogs all over them and might be "girly." Also he got his haircut and is embarrassed about it. I think it looks great!



Good job.  Wish I could be your sister.  I only have brothers, and the only thing they ever give me is a pain in the but. 




pixeegrl said:


> It's actually just a scrub from Walmart but I think there's enough for an outfit or two!



That is really cute.



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.



Love the matching shirts, and great princess dress.



Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> An extra outfit
> 
> And a start on DS7 outfits for December...
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://



Great outfits.  Love the TT bowling shirt.



3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



that is awesome.  Love the colours and it has some serious twirl factor too.



Stephres said:


> I have a small ottlight I use for scrapbooking. I never thought it use it for sewing, duh!
> 
> And get packing, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Megan says, that is so cute! And we have that nemo fabric. And that orange fabric with dots. I see her little mind spinning. I love the seagulls too, they're my favorites.
> 
> Here is the reluctant model in his pjs and the shirts Heather made for him::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!



That is cute.  Good thing he is still too young to like girls, cause he is a little looker. 



karamat said:


> The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Janome 350e and love it.  It is an embroidery only machine and uses a card reader (which I don't have) or a memory stick (so much easier and cheaper) to move files from my computer to the machine. I got mine for under $1,000 at my local Janmoe dealer.  I've been so happy with it that I think my next sewing machine will be a Janome.
> 
> *********
> 
> I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one everytime she grows.
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



That is really cute.  Love the fabrics.



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



Good job, it came out great.


----------



## WDWAtLast

ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.



Very cute!!!



Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://



Love them all - espcially the Tinkerbell outfits and the braclets!



3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w276/jmkapp/100_2043.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> So adorable!! Love the colors and the Mine Mine Mine!!
> 
> [quote="karamat, post: 32903634"]The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Janome 350e and love it.  It is an embroidery only machine and uses a card reader (which I don't have) or a memory stick (so much easier and cheaper) to move files from my computer to the machine. I got mine for under $1,000 at my local Janmoe dealer.  I've been so happy with it that I think my next sewing machine will be a Janome.
> 
> *********
> 
> I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one everytime she grows.
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...
> [IMG]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb167/karamat26/DSC01567.jpg



Turned out great!! 



LisaZoe said:


> That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like me, you really like me... said in my best Sally Field's voice.
> 
> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.



I love this outfit!!! I would love to attempt your skirt whenever it is ready!!! Sorry about the heat - I hope it cools off soon!


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> Update: I wanted to let everyone know we got our camcorder back today. I had it shipped to my mom so it's still there but Canon received it last Tuesday and had it done and shipped back by today. I would say that's awesome customer service. So we'll have it for our trip!
> 
> Woohoo! I accomplished my first multi-quote!


Wow! Good to know they are fast. I need to mail mine off, but they wanted 150 up front. I don't know if my camera is worth that much!
Congrats on your first multi 



ncmomof2 said:


>


THat is so pretty! I love provincial Belle!
What is that on her ankle? Is it just some bracelets? She looks like she knows how to accessorize. 



Tink561 said:


> I get really nasty & pouty if I get outbid on something I really want.  I also get into trouble sometimes making sure I win what I want.  I tell you, it is a sickness!


Yes... I understand. I have to win when I begin to bid. 


LisaZoe said:


> I use Kaufman's Kona Cotton in Flesh for mine. It's the best color I've found for this.
> 
> BTW - I won't say I'm sorry for the BIN since I'm sure that seller needs the money.  However, if I were you I wouldn't give up on the idea of the dress. Oh, and it's OK to pout from time to time. Just don't tell Zoe I said that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you infect a few more people with that 'sickness'?  I was pretty much 'cured' early in my experience of bidding. I spent too much for Disney Pins that now just sit in bags. After I got caught up in the adrenaline rush of bidding at the last second (and too often more than I should have), I learned to place my bid for the maximum I was comfortable spending and then leaving the computer until after the end so I wasn't tempted to bid again.


I wish I would do that.. I always have to go back and check to see if just one more dollar would help me win though. lol
Thanks for the tip on the flesh color. I haven't found a color I have liked. I'll try to find some.
I'm off to your ebay page to see if I can find pictures of this dress everyone is talking about. I think I must have seen it before, but can't remember.




3huskymom said:


>


Congrats! Isn't it fun? I love Feliz. 
Love your Mine bird dress. How cute!



Stephres said:


> I have a small ottlight I use for scrapbooking. I never thought it use it for sewing, duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!


Omgosh.. I have 3 ottlites. I use them constantly for sewing. I have a big one that is a standing one that is by my recliner for when I smock. I have one for travelling purposes, and one that I keep next to my sewing machine/ serger at all times. It helps me be able to see what I am doing.
I love them! 
He looks cute in those jammies. Thank goodness he is too young to like girls!



karamat said:


> The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one everytime she grows.


We have a HOB in New Orleans. I have never eaten there. I have been to many concerts there though. Didn't know they have good food.
Have you seen my wooden dress hanger? Alot of people get those because tehre really isn't a size to them. It really is just a hanger with a stick on it for taking pictures though. If you want it for fitting it wouldn't work.
Love the fishie dress. I love the clownfish fabric!


LisaZoe said:


> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.


Wow! It is beautiful! Would you mind posting a close up of Aurora when you get a chance? I love seeing how detailed your faces are.
I can't believe you can survive without A/C. Shannon and I were without A/C one night in Arlington for market. I definitely think we would have ended up in a hotel the next night if those nice people hadn't fixed it the next day.


So... I was watching the Bachelorette and Ed was about to come out, and boom my DirectTV goes out. I was soooo upset! Now I have to wait for ABC to put the show up on their website. I think it takes a week. boohoo!


----------



## troijka

LisaZoe said:


> That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like me, you really like me... said in my best Sally Field's voice.
> 
> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.




Okay, not only am i waiting patiently for the skirt directions, I MUST know how to make that top.  LOVE IT!  Any suggestions????
Thanks!


----------



## jessesgirl

Thank you Stephres that is kinda what I was thinking (adding the pink in the middle too)Now I need to figure out what to do with the bottom of it.. I am not sure if I want to do a pink ruffle,white tulle with pink ribbon, or nothing at all .. LOL I just can not make up my mind to safe my life..


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


> Love Jacob's haircut!  It reminds me of Luke's



Yes! That's why I think I like it so much; he looks like a little boy again. Of course I can't tell him that. Isn't it funny how Luke and Jacob look alike and they are both sweeties? 



karamat said:


>



I always forget buttons and stuff like that too. I'm so glad you got it figured out: it's cute! Love the fishy fabric.



LisaZoe said:


>



Now I don't like the rolled hem look but I love this! It looks really sharp and neat. Of course the whole thing is gorgeous.

I get so mad when I am hot while I am trying to sew. You can't pick up anything; thread, needles, pins, etc. when your hands are sweaty! Hope it cools down soon.



WDWAtLast said:


>



That is such a pretty dress and your daughter looks like she is shining in it: good job!



tricia said:


> Good job.  Wish I could be your sister.  I only have brothers, and the only thing they ever give me is a pain in the but.
> 
> That is cute.  Good thing he is still too young to like girls, cause he is a little looker.



Well my sister is a pain in the butt too, but I love her! 

Aw, thanks! He asked me to smell his armpit yesterday: he was excited to wear his new deodorant. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Omgosh.. I have 3 ottlites. I use them constantly for sewing. I have a big one that is a standing one that is by my recliner for when I smock. I have one for travelling purposes, and one that I keep next to my sewing machine/ serger at all times. It helps me be able to see what I am doing.
> I love them!
> He looks cute in those jammies. Thank goodness he is too young to like girls!



I have the little one and would love a larger one. My mom has a great big one in her sewing room. It is really great for figuring out what color something REALLY is, lol.

Thanks! 



jessesgirl said:


> Thank you Stephres that is kinda what I was thinking (adding the pink in the middle too)Now I need to figure out what to do with the bottom of it.. I am not sure if I want to do a pink ruffle,white tulle with pink ribbon, or nothing at all .. LOL I just can not make up my mind to safe my life..



I think it would be so cute with pink tulle, but a pink ruffle would be sweet too. I think anything cute and pink on a girl would be fine, lol! I have such trouble making up my mind about stuff too. And if there are two fabrics I want to use, forget it! How much of one and how much of the other? Do they really match? Would ribbons or other embellishments be too distracting? See, I am no help at all!


----------



## emcreative

**Has anyone been to Disney at Christmastime and have pictures of what the princesses wear then?**


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> I have a small ottlight I use for scrapbooking. I never thought it use it for sewing, duh!
> 
> And get packing, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Megan says, that is so cute! And we have that nemo fabric. And that orange fabric with dots. I see her little mind spinning. I love the seagulls too, they're my favorites.
> 
> Here is the reluctant model in his pjs and the shirts Heather made for him::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!


Well...you must be younger than me and not need to use the ott lite for sewing.

What a handsome young man!  The pants are not girly!




karamat said:


> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...


Adorable!!!!!!!



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!


How cute!



LisaZoe said:


> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.


WOW!!!!  Love her face!!!!


----------



## yrdlyprincess

does anyone have any pictures of Disney ears that they did anything to? I know that I saw picture on here b4  but now can't find it


----------



## squirrel

Here is what I have been working on

Stroller organizer (I purposely left the middle strap off as it is going on the side for my niece)






Front





Back


----------



## littlepeppers

Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.  

This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.






& just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.






No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.


----------



## squirrel

There was enough fabric left over that I also made a top and shorts.  I'm not sure why there was so much fabric left as there was only suppose to be enough for a top (in the style of the dress) and capri pants, but my niece decided she wanted a dress.






I have material to make a Rosetta costume, but I am waiting for the pattern to go on sale.  I'm getting close to finishing-as long as I stay away from Fabricland (so I don't find something else to make).


----------



## sahm1000

lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the buttons for the eyes.  I think the eyes might be a bit too close but Emma says to leave it as it is.  I got the image from a coloring book and he had his eyes closed in the picture so placement was a bit tough.  I also really love the balloon fabric-got that on fabricsgalore-got the Buzz there too.





Very cute!  Great job on the applique!



twob4him said:


> I love your tunics and Up Vida!!! Really cute! Did you use the Carla pattern for the tunic??? I love the one with the beach scene at the hem! Great job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ***************************************************
> I've been MIA cause I am working on animal kingdom outfits. I have a bunch (think 15!!) of machine appliques each of which take a few hours to complete. They are from Stitch on Time and they are really stitching out well! I am so relieved cause I don't have back-up supplies/tees. I even went and got a few more last night! I am hoping to finish the appliques and possibly the skirts today. Meanwhile my laundry and housecleaning is piling up .
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some big news to announce  I think I will do that in my blog though so look for an update there sometime today!!!



Okay, did I miss your news?  I checed on your blog and didn't see anything?  Stop teasing!  



disneymomof1 said:


> Opinions please everyone, I am starting a stripwork twirl today and not sure what color bias tape to put at the bottom, what would you all do?  Thanks everyone !!



What about white?  



pixeegrl said:


> I FOUND DR SEUSS FABRIC! SORT OF....
> Found these cute scrubs. Ordered a 3XL for $21. Still high but cheaper than  Here's a link!



Thanks for sharing!  I keep considering buying the Pottery Barn sheet set to cut up but I know my DH will kill me!




Adi12982 said:


> Hey there!!  Thanks for thinking of me. I've been lurking, but haven't been able to get on everyday.  We are looking for a house (and are praying we find one that fits our needs/finances/area before the baby arrives).  I was feeling pretty crummy this weekend, so I've been resting.  I'm just really achy, having some pain down there, and pretty bad heartburn.  Things overall are going well though.  I passed my glucose test on Friday and had a good appointment - I can't believe I'm 28+ weeks already!  She is moving a lot more.  In about 4 weeks we'll be doing another round of 3d/4d ultrasound, can't wait to see her.  I'm starting to really worry about the birth and getting stressed about not having a home yet. . . trying to take it easy though. .. praying all will fall into place soon.



Good luck with finding a house!  I'm sure it will all work out!  And the birth thing, it's a piece of cake!  Just get the drugs!    No seriously, get the drugs.  I got an epidural for all three babies but it wore off completely for the delivery of my first one.  The next two my epidural worked the whole time and it was much easier.  The first one wasn't as horrible as I thought it would be but the second and third were a walk in the park!  



2cutekidz said:


> I used 5mm flatback gems and e-6000 glue.  I forgot how thick the glue was and it got too thick in some spots.  I'm going to try gem-tac glue and 3mm (which are tiiinny) next time and dab the glue on as I go.  They aren't bad for a first time though



I SO want to try this!  Does anyone know how to do the designs on them?  I love the ones I see on  and etsy but cannot pay $120 for shoes for each of my girls!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  So, I've been off of the DIS for a LONG time!  I'll be shocked if anyone remembers me!  I've been keeping up with lots of you on facebook, but it's not the same!  Hopefully, one of these days, I'll have time to properly catch up and hang out here more often!  I just got a new job as a school nurse in a nearby school district, so I'm excited about that and hope it will allow me more DIS time and more importantly, more sewing time!!  Plus, summers off sound kinda nice!
> 
> So the real reason I'm posting, though, is because I'm seriously wanting to take the plunge and possibly get an embroidery machine!  Between the new job and my upcoming b-day, I feel the need to splurge!  (Really, I feel the need to have my husband splurge! )  So, I need your recommendations!  I would like something that I can purchase files for (all those designs of HeatherSue's are calling to me!) so that I can do applique.  Plus, I know I said I'd like to splurge, but I do not want to sell all of my internal organs on the black market for this thing!  So something reasonable in price!  So, any recommendations and an approximate price would be SO MUCH appreciated!



Hey Lori!  Glad you're back on, hope you continue to post, we miss you!

I am currently loking to buy an embroidery machine and I think I have decided on the Brother PE 750D.  It has a USB, a 5x7 hoop (can't afford anything bigger unfortunately!) but it is embroidery only, no sewing.  It's priced at $899.  Now if it will stop raining long enough here (and we haven't had rain in the longest time and today it hasn't stopped) I'm going to go and buy it!



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.



Great job!  Love your daughter's anklet!



Tink561 said:


> I get really nasty & pouty if I get outbid on something I really want.  I also get into trouble sometimes making sure I win what I want.  I tell you, it is a sickness!



That drives me nuts when that happens.  



LisaZoe said:


> Can you infect a few more people with that 'sickness'?  I was pretty much 'cured' early in my experience of bidding. I spent too much for Disney Pins that now just sit in bags. After I got caught up in the adrenaline rush of bidding at the last second (and too often more than I should have), I learned to place my bid for the maximum I was comfortable spending and then leaving the computer until after the end so I wasn't tempted to bid again.



I do the same thing.  Bid my maximum and don't look until the auction is over!




Jajone said:


> URL]
> 
> Great job!  I am so OVER my image allowance but I loved your oufits!  You'v been very busy getting all of that done!





3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!




Cute idea with the Mine Mine!  Great job on the applique and all of the ruffles!  It turned out fantastic!



karamat said:


> The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Janome 350e and love it.  It is an embroidery only machine and uses a card reader (which I don't have) or a memory stick (so much easier and cheaper) to move files from my computer to the machine. I got mine for under $1,000 at my local Janmoe dealer.  I've been so happy with it that I think my next sewing machine will be a Janome.
> 
> *********
> 
> I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one everytime she grows.
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



The top turned out great!  Where did you get your Janome?  One of the dealers near me in Plano stopped carrying Janome but I know there is a dealer in Frisco that carries them.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I saved my multi quote from the last thread into a word document. Somehow it deleted all the pictures. I had a hard time remembering what I was quoting, so I gave up. lol



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh and I was told by someone that there used to be a quilt pattern that was Cinderella's castle, I stopped into the shop that used to sell it and some snobby older woman looked at my like I had 2 heads when I asked, I then told her who sent me and if she knew what I was talking about and she then said yes, they did have it in the past, but not now and turned back to her convo with another sales person. Thats one thing I really dislike about living in Fairfield COunty, CT- is how uppity people can be.
> 
> Anywho- if anyone out there comes across an old pattern for Cinderella's castle, please let me and Toadstool know (I assume you are still open to castles Kira?)


yes! Castles ftw!




Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm joining in on the picture fun. I'm themeing mine..."Butt Ruffles"


Can you post a picture of the smocked one with the ruffles? from the front? lol
It is gorgeous. I have a dress made with the same smocking plate.



jessica52877 said:


> And I forgot I made me Cindy Lou Who also. Never got a good picture. We just got off the log ride at IofA here. You know, the one where you get soaked no matter what!!


*JESSICA *- Not sure what happened to all the pictures in my quotes, but I loved your Cindy Lou shirt. I may have to CASE that for myself this year!






aimeeg said:


> Grinch- It is hard to find and super expensive! Michael Miller has put out some imo Grinchy prints. I like those a lot. They are bright and colorful and have a Seuss look to them.
> 
> I know there are Grinch scrubs out there. I think I might do that this year.


I love last years christmas line by MM. I used it for Hannah's dress. This years print is really whimsical too. I want it!



MouseTriper said:


> Hey guys, I am really hoping someone might be able to help me out here. I need suggestions on a possible Halloween pattern. My little one has decided that she wants to be a "vampira" for Halloween this year. I think it is due to the fact that her little brother is going to be a vampire. I bought his costume last year from Gymboree for like $10. She loves the cape and has been wearing it around. Hahaha.
> 
> Anyway....to the important part of this post. I REALLY, REALLY want to make a similar type "gothic vampira" dress as the one in the Chasing Fireflies catalog. http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/gothic-vampira/productinfo/26075/ (Please let me know if I am not allowed to post that link and I will remove it, thanks). Anyway, I am OBSESSED (kinda like Mom2RTK is obsessed about finding those boots...LOL) with this costume but want to make it with a bright red to match my son's vampire costume. Do any of you know what pattern I might be able to use to come somewhere close?? There is NO way I can wing this or create my own pattern...and if it is a commercial pattern, I probably can't do that either.....LOL.....but any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!


Have you tried looking at the period costumes? I think alot of those would work. I lost the picture, but I remember it looking kinda like that.






KARAJ said:


> That is stunning, I am in awe of that type of smocking talent I will send some pixie dust that she does not grow for a LONG while!!


Hehe! Thank you. My mom keeps telling her not to grow, and she keeps saying "God makes me grow.. I don't" 



ireland_nicole said:


> By her chest measurement, could you go down a size in the bodice, and then just make it the length you want?* I know DD's arent that loose.


Ya, that is probably what I should have done. I always end up deciding to start a dress while she is asleep. I used to keep her measurements written down, and take them once a month... but lately I am lazy! I think I will try the 3 this next time.


Mirb1214 said:


> I have the exact opposite problem! My bodices are coming out WAY to small. I started out making a 4 and could barely get it on Mollie. However she was so excited over her Tigger Halter that she didn't fuss getting it on. I read where the halter was a tighter fit so I did the jumper style in a 4 next. . .TOO SMALL AGAIN!! I have now went up to a size 5 and I am still VERY worried that if it shrinks AT ALL or she grows too much then she will not be able to wear it in Oct. She will definately not be wearing any of her WDW outfits before we go b/c I can't wash them if she does for fear of shrinkage. BUT, I did learn my lesson and I am now washing ALL fabric before sewing it! I just REALLY wish I new if I was doing something wrong! I even measured her for the size 5 to MAKE sure I was doing the correct size for her measurements, and I am doing 1/4 in seam so I am LOST as to what I am doing wrong. . .


You might want to measure a well fitting garmet instead of actually  measuring on her. Someone once told me that if you ask 2 different people to take a certain measurement they will both get different measurements. That is why when I get a new pattern I make a test version. I have trouble fitting things by just measuring, and I like things to fit her well.






revrob said:


> THE SIMPLY SWEET:
> I always go by the chest measurement on my own child. I use the size IF I'm sewing for someone else and they don't know the chest measurement. One thing that you can do if you want her to wear this now - when you take the skirt off, add a casing under each arm and insert elastic. That will bring in some of the width. OR, just have her wear a shirt underneath.
> It came out really cute!
> 
> THE SMOCKED DRESS:
> 
> That is GORGEOUS! I'd love to know about the sheep - are they machine stitched? Hand appliqued? What's up with those?


They are machine appliqued. Actually.. they are pinstitched. It is like a blanket stitch around them. I am worried to wash the dress because it appears to be kinda ravelly looking already. She has all those bullions on the sheep too. Those are by hand. There is alot of handwork on there. Those bullions take longer than the smocking.. for me at least. I'm so happy with it.  I'm going to try the thing with the elastic. I really don't want to take the entire thing appart since it is just a play dress.




pixeegrl said:


> It is just beautiful and I can't imagine the hours that went into it! She is amazing!


 She smocked that dress in just a few hours from what I understand. Geometric smocking goes really quick... it is all those hand embroidered roses and flowers that takes forever! I was amazed when I saw it. I am glad you guys appreciated it too. I almost didn't post it because I didn't make it.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I just had to post some good news even though it has nothing to do with sewing. I booked our flights months ago through AirTran for a pretty good price. Well, in the last few weeks they have changed our flight times 3 x's and the last straw was that they changed our non stop flight to a layover that would take us almost all day to get home when we originally planned on being at the World that day! So my DH called to complain and while he was on the phone we checked out SouthWests schedule. AirTran said they would give us our money back with no hassles so we took it and booked through Southwest for even cheaper! And to top it all off, we no longer have to pay for our luggage so in the long run we saved a bunch of money!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! We were pretty excited. And our flights are at better times so we will have a lot more time the last day!!! woo-hoo!!!!







jham said:


> That smocked dress is gorgeous! I know where you can send it when your DD outgrows it


hehe.. I am glad you like it. 
My MIL would kill me. 





Camping Griswalds said:


> That is jaw dropping stunning. I am a sucker for smocking. Only thing better than smocking....smocking with butt ruffles!


Haha! I agree. That is why I made a smocked Feliz. 





jessica52877 said:


> More ruffles but not butt ones! LOL! I made this a few months ago!
> 
> 
> 
> The mother got the cutest picture of her daughter with Daisy and it was on main street so the castle is in the backgound! It was so adorable!


Love this dress!


----------



## teresajoy

Hi guys, so many cute things posted today, I just don't have the energy tonight to comment on it all, I'm sorry. We had a pretty stressful day. 



Stephres said:


> Here is the reluctant model in his pjs and the shirts Heather made for him::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!



I love Jacob's pants and his new haircut!!! Arminda liked the haircut too, as did Corey and Lydia. Brian didn't look, but I'm sure he would like it too. 

Now, I really need to get to bed. I'm exhausted.


----------



## ncmomof2

*Toadstool* said:


> THat is so pretty! I love provincial Belle!
> What is that on her ankle? Is it just some bracelets? She looks like she knows how to accessorize.



Thanks! They are bracelets!  In fact there were two mickey ones on there.  I am not sure why she decided to put them on her ankle but they were there most of the night


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Beautiful!


----------



## *Toadstool*

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!


That came out really pretty. I love the color combo.



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I feel like I should mention Aurora's face isn't applique but is painted. I used to paint on clothes before I learned to applique and I've been thinking about mixing the two. I really like the results so I may try more in the future.


I had missed this post. What kind of paint to you use? I think I can paint.. we will see.. lol
I might actually do freehand applique if I could make the faces look okay.



squirrel said:


> Here is what I have been working on
> 
> Stroller organizer (I purposely left the middle strap off as it is going on the side for my niece)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Love the stroller bag. I need one of those. 


littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.


SO adorable! Did you do these on the sewing machine or embroidery? They look great. I think it is perfect!


----------



## Keurigirl

*Lisa - *  Are you in the Seattle area by chance? OH man it's been hot today! And not supposed to let up for a week! I'm going to die. We have a portable a/c unit in our bedroom, but I'm so tired of sitting in there. I tried some sewing today, but I nearly passed out it was so hot in my sewing room. It doesn't help that I'm four months pregnant, but MAN! I am so wishing for air conditioning in my whole house!


----------



## aimeeg

littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.



That is adorable. What a great idea to do the jumper reversible. My DH would love if I did things like that. He gets stuck carrying the bags. poor guy


----------



## anggye

I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!


----------



## aimeeg

anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



Welcome to the club. Be careful it's addictive!!! Have fun sewing for your trip and if you have not noticed we love pictures!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks for the tip on the flesh color. I haven't found a color I have liked. I'll try to find some.



It's definitely not easy to find a true flesh color. I think Kaufman must have recognized that for quilt applique artists and wanted to fill the gap. I remember one time getting a catalog from a quilt shop that offered a selection of FQs in a variety of flesh tones. Of course now that I actually could use that, I can't remember which shop it was. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! It is beautiful! Would you mind posting a close up of Aurora when you get a chance? I love seeing how detailed your faces are.








Another confession... as I was editing the photos I noticed that the narrow ruffle along the top edge isn't even.  I hate when I don't notice things like that until I've finished (or thought I was finished). I guess I'll be doing some seam ripping soon...



*Toadstool* said:


> I can't believe you can survive without A/C. Shannon and I were without A/C one night in Arlington for market. I definitely think we would have ended up in a hotel the next night if those nice people hadn't fixed it the next day.



We don't get really hot weather for long periods - usually just a few days each summer in late July/August. It was above 100 today and will likely be that high for the next couple of days according to the weather report. You know it's not usual weather conditions when the weather is the lead story on the local news. 



troijka said:


> Okay, not only am i waiting patiently for the skirt directions, I MUST know how to make that top.  LOVE IT!  Any suggestions????
> Thanks!



The top is a slight modification of one I drafted for myself. I'm planning to update a tutorial for how I make the top to put on my blog. Hopefully I'll get it done to post next week. (I'm going to TRY to implement a "Tutorial Tuesday" on my blog... wish me luck. )



Stephres said:


> Now I don't like the rolled hem look but I love this! It looks really sharp and neat. Of course the whole thing is gorgeous.



Usually I prefer a folded and stitched hem but I like the rolled edge for some things. I do think it makes the 'frills' show up better. I might not do it the 'correct' way since I use all four threads but I think the extra width has more impact.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.



That's a great idea! I need to make some reversible tops for Zoe since she invariably drips or spills on herself when we're away from a change of clothes. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I had missed this post. What kind of paint to you use? I think I can paint.. we will see.. lol
> I might actually do freehand applique if I could make the faces look okay.



I use fabric paint called DecoSoft.



Keurigirl said:


> *Lisa - *  Are you in the Seattle area by chance? OH man it's been hot today! And not supposed to let up for a week! I'm going to die. We have a portable a/c unit in our bedroom, but I'm so tired of sitting in there. I tried some sewing today, but I nearly passed out it was so hot in my sewing room. It doesn't help that I'm four months pregnant, but MAN! I am so wishing for air conditioning in my whole house!



We live SW of Portland. I guess the heat must be hitting a fairly large area in the NW. Right now (10pm) it's still close to 90 degrees. Zoe and I invited ourselves to visit my sister and BIL tomorrow evening to use their pool. I had Zoe take cool (even cold) showers last night and tonight before her bedtime which really helped so she could get to sleep but we look forward to cooling off even better in the pool tomorrow.


----------



## LisaZoe

anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



Be aware that the addiction can easily be passed to your children, too. Soon they'll expect a special outfit for each shopping trip or other outing and not just for Disney.


----------



## squirrel

The temperature up here is hot and muggy, reminds me of WDW.

The temperature in the house is almost down to 28 degrees C.  Tomorrow's going to be even warmer than today was.

No air conditioning at my house!

My mom and dad have a pool, but the temperature in the pool was 30 degrees and the hot tub was at 34 degrees.  My dad just added cold water to the pool also.


----------



## ibesue

Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> My shirt says "I believe in fairytales" in hotfix crystals



All the outfits are very cute!  Your family will be styling!!



3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



So, so, so cute!!!



Stephres said:


> I have a small ottlight I use for scrapbooking. I never thought it use it for sewing, duh!



I have a hard time sewing without my Ott light!



karamat said:


> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



It turned out really cute!



LisaZoe said:


> You like me, you really like me... said in my best Sally Field's voice.
> 
> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.



So what is the dress that everyone is talking about???

And if you need a tester for that pattern I am here.  Actually you could come to my DD's house in Beverton.  I can't believe that I left So Cali to come to the heat??



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



So cute and I love the colors!



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys, so many cute things posted today, I just don't have the energy tonight to comment on it all, I'm sorry. We had a pretty stressful day.
> 
> Now, I really need to get to bed. I'm exhausted.



  I hope everything is okay. 



anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



Welcome!  I go to Disneyland a lot.  We have AP's!  

Shannon, I recently started adding elastic to the arms on the simply sweet too.  I had too many people tell me it's boxy and doesn't fit right.


----------



## jessica52877

Case away Kira! How the Grinch Stole Christmas is one of my favorite all time books!


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like me, you really like me... said in my best Sally Field's voice.
> 
> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.



OOOOHHHH!!! I really like you!

My DD9 (the Diva) has decided she loves this skirt...now that she has seen the top...well, let's just say we need you to hurry with the patten for the skirt...

And last night she asked me why I just don't go to the aution site and buy something from you already made!

Yup...I've created a monster!

Nini


----------



## pixeegrl

karamat said:


>


Super cute! I have this pattern, think I will have to open it up!



WDWAtLast said:


>





littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.


Love that it's reversible! The "night" is my favorite side.



LisaZoe said:


> Back:


Do I even have to say anything?  Amazing as usual! Hope the pattern is out by Halloween! Would make a cute pirate style skirt!


----------



## pixeegrl

Serger  hem help again sorry... I asked this on the other thread and got a response and thought I saved it but now I can't find it. I have a four thread serger and want to do the rolled hem some of you ladies do with it where it's covered in thread(rolled hem?) but not sure how to set it and I lost my book many moons ago. Please Help!


----------



## tnmom25

LisaZoe said:


> Usually I prefer a folded and stitched hem but I like the rolled edge for some things. I do think it makes the 'frills' show up better. I might not do it the 'correct' way since I use all four threads but I think the extra width has more impact.



I love the look of the width on this one, the dark pink really pops.  I can just imagine how long it took to hem that!!! LOL


----------



## tnmom25

pixeegrl said:


> Serger  hem help again sorry... I asked this on the other thread and got a response and thought I saved it but now I can't find it. I have a four thread serger and want to do the rolled hem some of you ladies do with it where it's covered in thread(rolled hem?) but not sure how to set it and I lost my book many moons ago. Please Help!



Have you searched online for the manual?  Not sure what brand you have, but mine requires changing the plate and removing the upper left needle.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

*Toadstool* said:


> Can you post a picture of the smocked one with the ruffles? from the front? lol
> It is gorgeous. I have a dress made with the same smocking plate.
> 
> Haha! I agree. That is why I made a smocked Feliz.




I'll try to get pictures of the front tonight.  Can't post pics from work.  My pictures don't do it justice though!  The lavender fabric is a lovely dotted swiss  Stunning in person! The person who made it is from here.  Not exactly sure of her name here though?  Bengabelle perhaps?  She may have better pictures.

Oh we have a smocked Feliz too    Ours was a resell for Thanksgiving last year.  I'm an odd nut who actually has 4 Thanksgiving customs already I love Turkey Day!


----------



## InkspressYourself

Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> My shirt says "I believe in fairytales" in hotfix crystals
> 
> I love all of these.  You look so cute together.
> 
> 
> 
> 3huskymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE] This is amazing.  You make me want to copy it, but it looks like so much work I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> MiniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how your fairy costumes turn out. My girls are wanting to be fairies for MNSSHP this year as well, so I've been trying to work out a Fawn and Silvermist costume in my head. I have a few other things I need to do first. We're going early Sept though, so I have to get cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> My dh is taking my kids away for the weekend so I hope to have something finished by Sunday.  I was looking at images last night and my little dd wants to be vidia.  There aren't very good pictures of that, but I did find a good picture of a doll.  We're going to be in Disney World Sept. 12 to 20th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmylaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i cut it by hand, being a preschool teacher i am used to cutting out tons of paper at a time lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I can't believe you cut them by hand.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out great.  I'm glad you got it to work.
> 
> Words fail me when it comes to Lisa_Zoe.  Everything is so gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hooraah!  I have no more sewing for anyone else.  I don't know why but I dragged my feet on finishing the curtains for a friend.  I got off work earlier yesterday and came home.  I told mom to make me finish them so she did get on me and they are ready to be mailed.  DH got me a new sewing table, less space but we now use the old table for a cutting table.  I have to put it up when I want to cut.  

Now it is only work and time to start thinking about the late Sept. Trip.  With our recent trip to DL I was a sewing frenzy.  I did 2 T shirts for DH. The autism mickey head and an iron on flag mickey head.  I have both for all 3 of us.  DH needs many shirts to match/similar with DS and I.  I think a pirate shirt and a poly shirt.  The rest I don't know.  

I am going to wear my snow white T-shirt dress to MNSSHP and the boys are pirates again.

Today I get to go into work late, noon to 6 pm.  Lucky me.  I know in these times I need to be grateful for the work and extra $.  It is paying for the Sept trip but I am sacrificing so much family time.  Remind me it is worth it???


----------



## pixeegrl

tnmom25 said:


> Have you searched online for the manual?  Not sure what brand you have, but mine requires changing the plate and removing the upper left needle.



Yeah, I have, it's a white 1600 and there's no manual available though on the white site it does say I don't need to change my plate so I don't know....maybe I should try you tube videos lol


----------



## pixeegrl

Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...


----------



## tnmom25

Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...

My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma 





I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.









This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match









I was trying to find Halloween stuff, but I didn't make anything for Halloween last year   So, these are from 2007.  Kinda hard to see, but I made patchwork skirts and frayed applique Tshirts for the older girls and a candy corn tiered skirt for dd4.  Her shirt is from Target and says "Candy Corn Queen" LOL


----------



## tnmom25

pixeegrl said:


> Yeah, I have, it's a white 1600 and there's no manual available though on the white site it does say I don't need to change my plate so I don't know....maybe I should try you tube videos lol



Youtube!!!  Great idea!  I never think to check there for anything.


----------



## tnmom25

pixeegrl said:


>



Cute!  I think I'm gonna leave off that bottom part of my next Vida too, I like the look of it.


----------



## Stephres

squirrel said:


>



Cute! I love the idea of a stroller organizer, looks very practical as well as cute.



littlepeppers said:


>



How very smart to make it reversible! I just adore the gingham, your daughter will look so sweet. 



anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



Well get to posting so we can see some pictures!

Please! 



pixeegrl said:


>



I love it! The owls are so cute. I really like it with the ruffle on the bottom instead of the panel. I am not good at envisioning changes like that but now that I see it, I can copy it!



tnmom25 said:


>



I love everything, but that zebra outfit is just stunning! I really like the ric rac on the cuff of the pants. The tanks are so cute too, very neat font (I love fonts).


----------



## tnmom25

Stephres said:


> I love everything, but that zebra outfit is just stunning! I really like the ric rac on the cuff of the pants. The tanks are so cute too, very neat font (I love fonts).



Thanks, I'm not a HUGE ricrac fan, but I like to do it inside seams like that.

I love fonts too, I probably have everyone known to man downloaded LOL  I think this one is "started by a mouse" or maybe "storybook"


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Anyone have any good suggestions for Zebra print? My JoAnn did not have any & the one I found at Wal-Mart I just didn't really like all that much.


----------



## tnmom25

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for Zebra print? My JoAnn did not have any & the one I found at Wal-Mart I just didn't really like all that much.



I've had mine forever and can't remember where I got it.  You might try Hobby Lobby.


----------



## jham

karamat said:


> The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Janome 350e and love it.  It is an embroidery only machine and uses a card reader (which I don't have) or a memory stick (so much easier and cheaper) to move files from my computer to the machine. I got mine for under $1,000 at my local Janmoe dealer.  I've been so happy with it that I think my next sewing machine will be a Janome.
> 
> 
> I know this topic has been discussed before, sorry I didn't take notes then, but I want to get a dress form (toddler size) - any suggestions on where to buy?  And what's a good size to get - my DD is in size 18-24 months, so I don't want something too big that the outfits won't fit, but I also don't want to re-buy one everytime she grows.
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



So cute!  I finished my first Emma top the other day.  Maybe I didn't post pictures of it.  I'll have to do that today.  I love yours!



LisaZoe said:


> That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame.
> 
> 
> You like me, you really like me... said in my best Sally Field's voice.
> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.



gorgeous!  Can't wait for the skirt pattern!



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



Love it!  And love the fabrics you used.  You have all convinced me I need to make a SS with a patchwork skirt!



sahm1000 said:


> As I explained before, I feel like a bad Mommy since my older two girls just went to the AG store here in Dallas this month.  But to make it worse, my sister lives in Chicago.  We were there in Feb. and we decided to take my girls into the city.  I totally screwed up, we went to the Museum of Science and Industry instead of the AG store.  Looking back on it, we should have skipped the museum and gone to the store.  We did take them to Manny's for lunch (a fairly famous cafeteria in downtown Chicago) and got popcorn from Garrett's of course!  But I totally screwed that up!



You went top Garrett's and you didn't go to AG?  They are like 2 streets apart!  You were so close!  Unless you didn't go to the one on Michigan Ave. 



*Toadstool* said:


> So... I was watching the Bachelorette and Ed was about to come out, and boom my DirectTV goes out. I was soooo upset! Now I have to wait for ABC to put the show up on their website. I think it takes a week. boohoo!



I still have it on the DVR if you want to come over and watch. 



Stephres said:


> Aw, thanks! He asked me to smell his armpit yesterday: he was excited to wear his new deodorant.



That's funny.  Seth asked me to buy him deoderant the other day at the store.  We were looking at the travel-sized stuff.  



squirrel said:


> Here is what I have been working on
> 
> Stroller organizer (I purposely left the middle strap off as it is going on the side for my niece)



very cool!



littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.



That is a great idea!  So cute. 



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys, so many cute things posted today, I just don't have the energy tonight to comment on it all, I'm sorry. We had a pretty stressful day.
> 
> Now, I really need to get to bed. I'm exhausted.







anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



OOOOH!  When in October are you going to DL?  I'm going the 6-11.  I have some great customs from our last trip so I'm trying hard to not make everything that pops into my head.  



pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...



Very cute!  I'll have to try that ruffle.  I like it.



tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find Halloween stuff, but I didn't make anything for Halloween last year   So, these are from 2007.  Kinda hard to see, but I made patchwork skirts and frayed applique Tshirts for the older girls and a candy corn tiered skirt for dd4.  Her shirt is from Target and says "Candy Corn Queen" LOL



Your girls are so cute!  I love the name tanks.  I need to do that.  My girls need something to go with their new pettis.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



That dress is so pretty.  I remember reading mirandag819's instructions but now I can't find them.  Can you post them again or post the link of where they are at?    Thank you so much!  If I get time, I would like to make one of those for our trip.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for Zebra print? My JoAnn did not have any & the one I found at Wal-Mart I just didn't really like all that much.


I don't care for the one at Wal-Mart either. It looks like they tried too hard to make it look like fur. Hobby Lobby usually has some.

All the Vida's and Halloween stuff looks great or course so does everything else. I have not been sewing much lately. I have started working on another ebook though. This one is for a fall jacket. Simple and cute. At the end of September we are planning on moving away and that will mean that Jenna will no longer have to wear uniforms to school.  She is so excited about this, as am I. I have only been able to make things for her to wear to school on a couple of occasions, so this is going to be fun. You guys that have always been able to make cute stuff for your kiddos for school don't know how much I have envied you. I think that I will make a Back to School Vida for her for her first day to the new school.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

That patchwork dress is SO pretty!  And the little girl looks thrilled to be wearing it.  Which makes it all the more perfect!

2 questions on the Big Give:

1.  Can someone not on the Disboards join?  A friend heard about what we are doing and would like to contribute but I wasn't sure what the rules were concerning that.

2.  Could someone pm me the address for Liam's Give?  I know I haven't given Theresa much time, but the box is all ready to go and I need to get it out of my house before my kids wreck it.  lol

I've been in lurk mode, but everything has been really beautiful!  Especially looking forward to Lisazoe's new pattern.


----------



## disneymomof1

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for Zebra print? My JoAnn did not have any & the one I found at Wal-Mart I just didn't really like all that much.





Michael Miller makes a zebra print that is very nice, give it a google and see what you come up with.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I just bought 2 pettiskirts on  for a great price yesterday!  I am pretty excited!!!  I just hope they are as full when I receive them as they looked in the photos.  I really want a full one for my girls like you guys have!  They need them for the clothes I am making!   I just wish I had the money to buy more colors.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka Belle, check your PM here!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

karamat said:


> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



So Cute!  I love the fish.



LisaZoe said:


> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.



 I really love this skirt.  I can't wait for the pattern to come out.

I hope things cool off for you soon.  I couldn't live without my air conditioning, but then I'm in AR.



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



Very cute & it looks like she loves it!



pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...



Really cute!  I like the owls & all those dots.  I should get around to trying the Vida - they always seem to come out so cute.



tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.



Cute tops!  I need to find some zebra for our trip too.


----------



## aimeeg

This morning I felt like sewing but not for our trip in 6 days. LOL Yesterday when I was at Walmart I picked up this tank and the "beyond awesome" pleather stretch leggings from the Miley Cyrus collection. LOL 

My DD told me- "Mommy, these are the ugliest leggings I have ever seen but I LOVE the shirt. Can I wear this to Kindergarten?" LOL 

Her pleather leggings are actually a size 0 from the Juniors department. Here is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

karamat said:


> *********
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...


That turned out really cute!


ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.


Adorable!  I love your DD's hair!  It is really pretty.


Stephres said:


> Here is the reluctant model in his pjs and the shirts Heather made for him::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan told him all the the girls will want to be his friend with his new haircut and he rolled his eyes. He told her he was too young to like girls. Mom says good, lol!


Those pants are so cute, Where did you find the fabric?


squirrel said:


> Here is what I have been working on
> 
> Stroller organizer (I purposely left the middle strap off as it is going on the side for my niece)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


The stroller organizer is really cute!  Did you use a pattern?  I love the Hawaiian dress and shirt!  Sorry I deleted one of your pictures.


littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.





anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!





LisaZoe said:


> We don't get really hot weather for long periods - usually just a few days each summer in late July/August. It was above 100 today and will likely be that high for the next couple of days according to the weather report. You know it's not usual weather conditions when the weather is the lead story on the local news.
> 
> I use fabric paint called DecoSoft.
> 
> We live SW of Portland. I guess the heat must be hitting a fairly large area in the NW. Right now (10pm) it's still close to 90 degrees. Zoe and I invited ourselves to visit my sister and BIL tomorrow evening to use their pool. I had Zoe take cool (even cold) showers last night and tonight before her bedtime which really helped so she could get to sleep but we look forward to cooling off even better in the pool tomorrow.


This is so pretty!  I hope you cool off soon!


pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...


I love this!  The owls are so cute!


tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find Halloween stuff, but I didn't make anything for Halloween last year   So, these are from 2007.  Kinda hard to see, but I made patchwork skirts and frayed applique Tshirts for the older girls and a candy corn tiered skirt for dd4.  Her shirt is from Target and says "Candy Corn Queen" LOL



I love your outfits!! Those Tink Pants are so cute!  Do you mind if I make something similar?  I have a cute Blue Tink fabric I am going to make a tunic top for DD and I love those pants!

The little picture of your family in your signature is so cute!  I love how everyone has a different hat.  Did you create/draw that?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

karamat said:


> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...



So Cute!  I love the fish.



LisaZoe said:


> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.



 I really love this skirt.  I can't wait for the pattern to come out.

I hope things cool off for you soon.  I couldn't live without my air conditioning, but then I'm in AR.



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



Very cute & it looks like she loves it!



pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...



Really cute!  I like the owls & all those dots.  I should get around to trying the Vida - they always seem to come out so cute.



tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.



Cute tops!  I need to find some zebra for our trip too.


----------



## Tanzanite

mom2rtk said:


> The Simplicity line from several years ago really are the most authentic, and the most complex as well. Belle was 9902, Cindy was 9393, Aurora/Snow White was 9384, and Jasmine was 9919. I did just finish my first version of Jasmine for my daughter for our upcoming trip. I used the pants from this pattern, but ended up fashioning my own top from this pattern and another in the books currently. I also blinged it up to look more like Jasmine in the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the Evil Queen yet, but plan to do so for myself (YEAH!) for MNSSHP this year.... I already did a new Snow White for my daughter and we plan to stalk Snow and her dwarfs at the Halloween party for some fun pics!



Whats the differrence from Snow White 9384 my dress maker wants to use2817 they dont look much different  are they thanks T


----------



## tricia

squirrel said:


> Here is what I have been working on
> 
> Stroller organizer (I purposely left the middle strap off as it is going on the side for my niece)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Cute Stroller bag, love the little dress.



littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.



Love it.  I really like the Ghost mickey.



squirrel said:


> There was enough fabric left over that I also made a top and shorts.  I'm not sure why there was so much fabric left as there was only suppose to be enough for a top (in the style of the dress) and capri pants, but my niece decided she wanted a dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have material to make a Rosetta costume, but I am waiting for the pattern to go on sale.  I'm getting close to finishing-as long as I stay away from Fabricland (so I don't find something else to make).



Good job, always nice when you get more then you expect.  I was thrown for a sec. when I saw the word Fabricland, I always forget there are 1 or 2 other canucks on this board.



pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...



Really nice.  Love the orange polka dots.



tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma



Great stuff.  Love that particular bow on the Minnie applique.  It is bigger than the one I was going to do.  May have to use this one instead.



aimeeg said:


> This morning I felt like sewing but not for our trip in 6 days. LOL Yesterday when I was at Walmart I picked up this tank and the "beyond awesome" pleather stretch leggings from the Miley Cyrus collection. LOL
> 
> My DD told me- "Mommy, these are the ugliest leggings I have ever seen but I LOVE the shirt. Can I wear this to Kindergarten?" LOL
> 
> Her pleather leggings are actually a size 0 from the Juniors department. Here is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.



That is a really cute (I mean cool) outfit.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ugg...lost a few quotes-the orange habiscus dress and top are so cute!! Great stroller organizer too!

Love the reversable Aline with Mickey ghost...




tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find Halloween stuff, but I didn't make anything for Halloween last year   So, these are from 2007.  Kinda hard to see, but I made patchwork skirts and frayed applique Tshirts for the older girls and a candy corn tiered skirt for dd4.  Her shirt is from Target and says "Candy Corn Queen" LOL


What cute stuff!!!  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for Zebra print? My JoAnn did not have any & the one I found at Wal-Mart I just didn't really like all that much.


I got mine at www.fabricsgalore.com and liked the quality and look-it has some gray tones in addition to the black & white and great price too:








aimeeg said:


> This morning I felt like sewing but not for our trip in 6 days. LOL Yesterday when I was at Walmart I picked up this tank and the "beyond awesome" pleather stretch leggings from the Miley Cyrus collection. LOL
> 
> My DD told me- "Mommy, these are the ugliest leggings I have ever seen but I LOVE the shirt. Can I wear this to Kindergarten?" LOL
> 
> Her pleather leggings are actually a size 0 from the Juniors department. Here is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.



How cute!  Love the necklace too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

When you buy an embroidery machine does the digitizing software come with it?  IF not, how much is the cost for average software?

What machine do you wish you had?  If you bought one but after a year wanted a different one, which one do you wish you had bought?

What is the easiest to learn software?  But still very functional?  I am good with Photoshop CS4.

Santa, being me, DH and Mom are all buying me a machine for Christmas and I wanted to make sure I get a machine and don't have regrets later. 

I just want to learn how to make faces and designs like the evil queen and star wars Mickey.

Thanks for putting up with my questions.  Look I get read and post since I don't start work until 12 today, but work until 8 pm


----------



## bunny213

I lurk here all the time...and now really really want to start doing some appliques -  SO......is there somewhere that I can find very SIMPLE BASIC hints and tips as to how to start?  Or even a book...Applique for Dummies??  I've been through most of the thread, but with so many pages have a hard time remembering what is where!!
   I only have a regular sewing machine - that I can do a zigzag stitch on...(I did make a shirt with a "2" on it for my DGS birthday)...
  For instance.....
     what fabric is best to use?
     do I wash the fabric and shirt before starting?
     would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?
     I'm thinking about just starting with a Mickey outline - and then adding a hat or something to him....
     How do I figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together?
         I got a couple of "Mickey Chef" ideas from some wonderful people on here....and I am so wanting to get started!!!   Thank you everyone on here for all your inspiration and know that I am soooo very impressed with all your talent!!
        Also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from You Can Do This????    Same with the Fabrics....I'm familiar of course with Walmart, JoAnns and Hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??
                    Thanks again for any and all the hints or tips you can send my way!!    barb


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> This morning I felt like sewing but not for our trip in 6 days. LOL Yesterday when I was at Walmart I picked up this tank and the "beyond awesome" pleather stretch leggings from the Miley Cyrus collection. LOL
> 
> My DD told me- "Mommy, these are the ugliest leggings I have ever seen but I LOVE the shirt. Can I wear this to Kindergarten?" LOL
> 
> Her pleather leggings are actually a size 0 from the Juniors department. Here is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.



Adorable!


----------



## 2cutekidz

bunny213 said:


> i lurk here all the time...and now really really want to start doing some appliques -  so......is there somewhere that i can find very simple basic hints and tips as to how to start?  Or even a book...applique for dummies??  I've been through most of the thread, but with so many pages have a hard time remembering what is where!!
> I only have a regular sewing machine - that i can do a zigzag stitch on...(i did make a shirt with a "2" on it for my dgs birthday)...
> For instance.....
> What fabric is best to use?
> Do i wash the fabric and shirt before starting?
> Would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?
> I'm thinking about just starting with a mickey outline - and then adding a hat or something to him....
> How do i figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together?
> I got a couple of "mickey chef" ideas from some wonderful people on here....and i am so wanting to get started!!!   Thank you everyone on here for all your inspiration and know that i am soooo very impressed with all your talent!!
> Also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from you can do this????    Same with the fabrics....i'm familiar of course with walmart, joanns and hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??
> Thanks again for any and all the hints or tips you can send my way!!    Barb



lol - heathersue has an applique tute in the bookmarks, and here's one i wrote up.  

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/06/quick-applique-tutorial.html

lets see if i can answer some of your questions...

     What fabric is best to use?

you can really use any type of fabric for applique, but cotton is what is used most often.

     do i wash the fabric and shirt before starting?

it's reccommended to always wash your fabric and tees (or jeans, etc.) before you start sewing.  Don't use any fabric softener though.

     would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?

i think this is just personal preference.  I've never had a problem manuvering a tee while appliquing, but i tend to work with size 4-6 the most

     i'm thinking about just starting with a mickey outline - and then adding a hat or something to him....

a basic mickey shape is a good pace to start, but curves are sometimes hard to master.  Practice on a scrap square then a circle before you move onto the tee shirt.

     how do i figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together?

again - personal preference.  For a mickey head with a chefs hat (for example) i would layer it so the hat is the top layer.

        also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from you can do this????    Same with the fabrics....i'm familiar of course with walmart, joanns and hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??

ycmt is www.youcanmakethis.com alot have been using european patterns lately too - the vida, feliz are a 2 of the most recently posted.  They are studio tantrum (feliz) or farbenmix  (vida) patterns and they can only be purchase online.  You can do a google search or search ebay and etsy (in supplies) for the patterns.   Our favorite ycmt author by far is carlac - aka thescientificseamstress - aka louiesmama (here on the dis)

i think there is a list in the bookmarks for online fabric sources.  Honestly, i search ebay if i know the name of a certain fabric.  I've had lots of luck on ebay.


----------



## aimeeg

bunny213 said:


> *I lurk here all the time...and now really really want to start doing some appliques -  SO......is there somewhere that I can find very SIMPLE BASIC hints and tips as to how to start?  Or even a book...Applique for Dummies??  I've been through most of the thread, but with so many pages have a hard time remembering what is where!!*
> 
> A good place to start is Heathersue's tutorial. The link can be found on the first page of each thread.
> 
> *   I only have a regular sewing machine - that I can do a zigzag stitch on...(I did make a shirt with a "2" on it for my DGS birthday)...*
> 
> A zig zag stitch is all you really need.
> 
> *  For instance.....
> what fabric is best to use?*
> 
> I like to use prints for my applique fabrics. The seem to be a little stronger than the solid colors. A great way to get a variety of printed fabric is to use fat quarters. They are on sale for 99 cents quite often at Jo Ann's.
> 
> *do I wash the fabric and shirt before starting?*
> 
> Yes, you should that way you know if it will run or shrink.
> 
> *would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?*
> 
> I think so. Knit can be tricking to work with. Appliqueing on cotton and then adding it to your shirt is a really good idea.
> 
> *I'm thinking about just starting with a Mickey outline - and then adding a hat or something to him....
> How do I figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together?*
> 
> I the appliques you should have foreground, mid-ground and background. See the art teacher is coming out in me. Start with the background and move forward. A great trick is to look at some of the digital design sites. You can see where the put their colors. It can be helpful in figuring out placement.
> 
> *         I got a couple of "Mickey Chef" ideas from some wonderful people on here....and I am so wanting to get started!!!   Thank you everyone on here for all your inspiration and know that I am soooo very impressed with all your talent!!*
> 
> This is a really cool group. Two years I ago I threw out shirts if they need a button. I have had a lot of fun learning from everyone.
> 
> *        Also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from You Can Do This????    Same with the Fabrics....I'm familiar of course with Walmart, JoAnns and Hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??
> Thanks again for any and all the hints or tips you can send my way!!    barb*
> 
> The YCMT site is great. I think everyone agrees Carla's patterns are wonderful. It is like taking a sewing class. You really can be a newbie and make beautiful outfits from her. The other patterns people talk a lot about are the Studio Tantrum patterns. They are the Euro patterns.



Hope that helps!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

bunny213 said:


> I lurk here all the time...and now really really want to start doing some appliques -  SO......is there somewhere that I can find very SIMPLE BASIC hints and tips as to how to start?  Or even a book...Applique for Dummies??  I've been through most of the thread, but with so many pages have a hard time remembering what is where!!
> I only have a regular sewing machine - that I can do a zigzag stitch on...(I did make a shirt with a "2" on it for my DGS birthday)...
> For instance.....
> what fabric is best to use?
> do I wash the fabric and shirt before starting?
> would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?
> I'm thinking about just starting with a Mickey outline - and then adding a hat or something to him....
> How do I figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together?
> I got a couple of "Mickey Chef" ideas from some wonderful people on here....and I am so wanting to get started!!!   Thank you everyone on here for all your inspiration and know that I am soooo very impressed with all your talent!!
> Also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from You Can Do This????    Same with the Fabrics....I'm familiar of course with Walmart, JoAnns and Hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??
> Thanks again for any and all the hints or tips you can send my way!!    barb



Check out Heathersue's Applique Tutorial in the bookmarks in the first post of this thread.  It is sooo easy to follow and answers a lot of questions!  If you finish that and still have questions, I'm sure some of the other girls here can help you.  I'm pretty novice in applique myself.

As far as patterns go:  the website is Youcanmakethis.com  There is lots of good stuff there (even free!)  but for starterslook on the sidebar for the "shop by author" button and scrool down to Carla C.  Her patterns are really cute, instructions are very detailed and easy to follow, AND she's a Diser!  Gotta love that.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Aimee - that set is too cute!!  I'll have to check out the juinors departmaent at Walmart!!  Is the tank from the Juinors section too?


----------



## anggye

Thank you for the welcomes, I was nervous because I didn't want to upset the wonderful flow of this thread!! I have lots of things I want to post pics of, but I need 10 posts to share photos, right? I tried to multi-quote, but I am tech-challenged. we will be at DL oct.7-11. We are all so excited. This will be my 2 oldests 6th time. My kids think that everyone goes there as often us us!!


----------



## aimeeg

2cutekidz said:


> Aimee - that set is too cute!!  I'll have to check out the juinors departmaent at Walmart!!  Is the tank from the Juinors section too?



Thanks! The tanks were in the girls dept. They had lots of colors. There was a cute pink on pink. They also come with a coordinating under tank. The pleather pants were in the juniors dept.


----------



## 2cutekidz

anggye said:


> Thank you for the welcomes, I was nervous because I didn't want to upset the wonderful flow of this thread!! I have lots of things I want to post pics of, but I need 10 posts to share photos, right? I tried to multi-quote, but I am tech-challenged. we will be at DL oct.7-11. We are all so excited. This will be my 2 oldests 6th time. My kids think that everyone goes there as often us us!!



Skip the multi-quote (for now)!  You need 10 posts before you can post pictures.  Feel free to do countdown posts here and you can tell us a little about yourself - if youd' like


----------



## 2cutekidz

Aimee - are these the leggings?  I have a feeling Emily would think these were cool  - I on the other hand am cringing!  Adorable with the tank though!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11073914


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Thanks! The tanks were in the girls dept. They had lots of colors. There was a cute pink on pink. They also come with a coordinating under tank. The pleather pants were in the juniors dept.



Do you mind my asking what girls' size your daughter normally wears (that was the equivalent of a 0?)  I ask because she looks to be the same build as my daughter Hannah, but Hannah is away for a week so I can't take her with me to try anything on.


----------



## aimeeg

2cutekidz said:


> Aimee - are these the leggings?  I have a feeling Emily would think these were cool  - I on the other hand am cringing!  Adorable with the tank though!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11073914



Yes those are the ones! They are a little more shinny on the website though. 



emcreative said:


> Do you mind my asking what girls' size your daughter normally wears (that was the equivalent of a 0?)  I ask because she looks to be the same build as my daughter Hannah, but Hannah is away for a week so I can't take her with me to try anything on.



Hannah is five. She is very tall and narrow. Is it wrong that I am jelaous!!!!  Hannah normally wears a seven in skirts with the adjustable waist. Tops are more of an 8 now. It is hard because they are never long enough and always too wide. She is just longggggggg. The last time I measured Hannah she was a 22.5 inches in the chest, waist and hips. 

I think the 0 leggings could really fit any tall child over the size 5. They are made to be skin tight. UGH! I am not ready for that.


----------



## ibesue

pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...



So cute!  I love the owl fabric!



tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find Halloween stuff, but I didn't make anything for Halloween last year   So, these are from 2007.  Kinda hard to see, but I made patchwork skirts and frayed applique Tshirts for the older girls and a candy corn tiered skirt for dd4.  Her shirt is from Target and says "Candy Corn Queen" LOL





mom2prettyprincess said:


> Anyone have any good suggestions for Zebra print? My JoAnn did not have any & the one I found at Wal-Mart I just didn't really like all that much.



They are all very cute!  I would keep checking Joann's for the zebra print.  They get it in all the time, but its popular, so it sells quickly.  I looked many times and then one day it was there.  Now I see it a lot.



Tinka_Belle said:


> All the Vida's and Halloween stuff looks great or course so does everything else. I have not been sewing much lately. I have started working on another ebook though. This one is for a fall jacket. Simple and cute. At the end of September we are planning on moving away and that will mean that Jenna will no longer have to wear uniforms to school.  She is so excited about this, as am I. I have only been able to make things for her to wear to school on a couple of occasions, so this is going to be fun. You guys that have always been able to make cute stuff for your kiddos for school don't know how much I have envied you. I think that I will make a Back to School Vida for her for her first day to the new school.



How cool to do a back to school wardrobe!!!



aimeeg said:


> This morning I felt like sewing but not for our trip in 6 days. LOL Yesterday when I was at Walmart I picked up this tank and the "beyond awesome" pleather stretch leggings from the Miley Cyrus collection. LOL
> 
> My DD told me- "Mommy, these are the ugliest leggings I have ever seen but I LOVE the shirt. Can I wear this to Kindergarten?" LOL
> 
> Her pleather leggings are actually a size 0 from the Juniors department. Here is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.



So cool!!!  I like the pleather leggings!



MinnieVanMom said:


> When you buy an embroidery machine does the digitizing software come with it?  IF not, how much is the cost for average software?
> 
> What machine do you wish you had?  If you bought one but after a year wanted a different one, which one do you wish you had bought?
> 
> What is the easiest to learn software?  But still very functional?  I am good with Photoshop CS4.
> 
> Santa, being me, DH and Mom are all buying me a machine for Christmas and I wanted to make sure I get a machine and don't have regrets later.
> 
> I just want to learn how to make faces and designs like the evil queen and star wars Mickey.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my questions.  Look I get read and post since I don't start work until 12 today, but work until 8 pm



My DD got a Brother 270D online.  Before we could even try the embroidery, My DH got me a very nice embroidery machine.  I would start checking your sewing machine stores.  I know you live far out, but maybe there are some in your area?  The software does not come with the machine unless they give you a package including it all!  I would suggest at least 5X7 hoop and a USB port.  When I go to DD's house, I do not take my card reader.  I just connect my laptop to my sewing machine using the USB port and it makes it so much easier.



2cutekidz said:


> lol - heathersue has an applique tute in the bookmarks, and here's one i wrote up.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/06/quick-applique-tutorial.html
> 
> lets see if i can answer some of your questions...
> 
> What fabric is best to use?
> 
> you can really use any type of fabric for applique, but cotton is what is used most often.
> 
> do i wash the fabric and shirt before starting?
> 
> it's reccommended to always wash your fabric and tees (or jeans, etc.) before you start sewing.  Don't use any fabric softener though.
> 
> would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?
> 
> i think this is just personal preference.  I've never had a problem manuvering a tee while appliquing, but i tend to work with size 4-6 the most
> 
> i'm thinking about just starting with a mickey outline - and then adding a hat or something to him....
> 
> a basic mickey shape is a good pace to start, but curves are sometimes hard to master.  Practice on a scrap square then a circle before you move onto the tee shirt.
> 
> how do i figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together?
> 
> again - personal preference.  For a mickey head with a chefs hat (for example) i would layer it so the hat is the top layer.
> 
> also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from you can do this????    Same with the fabrics....i'm familiar of course with walmart, joanns and hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??
> 
> ycmt is www.youcanmakethis.com alot have been using european patterns lately too - the vida, feliz are a 2 of the most recently posted.  They are studio tantrum (feliz) or farbenmix  (vida) patterns and they can only be purchase online.  You can do a google search or search ebay and etsy (in supplies) for the patterns.   Our favorite ycmt author by far is carlac - aka thescientificseamstress - aka louiesmama (here on the dis)
> 
> i think there is a list in the bookmarks for online fabric sources.  Honestly, i search ebay if i know the name of a certain fabric.  I've had lots of luck on ebay.



LOL, what she said!  I also embroider right on the T.  But that does take practice.  I didn't realize that a lot of people embroider on another piece of fabric, then put that on the T.  Actually, I did that once and it was cute, but I thought everyone else embroidered directly to the T so I worked many T's until I got it down!  Now its easy!  And honestly, if I can do this, you can too!

This is a long ago T that I embroidered (didn't applique ) on fabric and then attached the fabric to the T.





I hope all our girls in the Pacific Northwest stay cool today!


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> And if you need a tester for that pattern I am here.  Actually you could come to my DD's house in Beverton.  I can't believe that I left So Cali to come to the heat??



So, you're the one who brought the heat with you, eh?  It wouldn't be so bad if it at least cooled off at night. I don't think it got below 80 last night. I bought 2 small fans at Wal Mart this morning in hopes they'll help me as I try to sew.



pixeegrl said:


> Serger hem help again sorry... I asked this on the other thread and got a response and thought I saved it but now I can't find it. I have a four thread serger and want to do the rolled hem some of you ladies do with it where it's covered in thread(rolled hem?) but not sure how to set it and I lost my book many moons ago. Please Help!





pixeegrl said:


> Yeah, I have, it's a white 1600 and there's no manual available though on the white site it does say I don't need to change my plate so I don't know....maybe I should try you tube videos lol



I think I have the same machine. It's pretty simple to do. First you need to find the screw on top of the presser foot. Loosen it, slide over the little flat piece of metal so it's against the cutting blade and retighten the screw. Next you want to change your stitch length to the shortest possible. If you want a narrow rolled edge, remove the left needle so you're only using 3 threads (that's the traditional rolled edge). I like a wider stitch for some things. For that I just leave the needles in place. That's it! Be sure you put things back the way they were before you do regular serge stitching.



bunny213 said:


> I lurk here all the time...and now really really want to start doing some appliques -  SO......is there somewhere that I can find very SIMPLE BASIC hints and tips as to how to start?  Or even a book...Applique for Dummies??  I've been through most of the thread, but with so many pages have a hard time remembering what is where!! Thanks again for any and all the hints or tips you can send my way!!    barb



HeatherSue's applique tutorial is a good place to go for step by step instructions. I'm planning to add a tutorial to my blog at some point.

I only have a regular sewing machine - that I can do a zigzag stitch on...(I did make a shirt with a "2" on it for my DGS birthday)..

As long as you can adjust the length of your zigzag stitch, you should be all set.

what fabric is best to use?

You can applique with a variety of fabric but I think using a woven cotton (or cotton/poly blend) is the best when you're starting out. You didn't mention thread but that's another thing to consider. Starting out, I'd suggest using whatever you have as long as it's a nice sewing thread. It does help to use bobbin thread for the bobbin because it's much finer and allows the top stitching to pack closer together.

do I wash the fabric and shirt before starting? 

I strongly encourage people to pre-wash. It's better to get any possible loose dye and shrinkage out of the way before putting time into an applique.

would it be easier to do the "face" onto a square and then applique the square onto the t-shirt?

Personally, I think it's easier in most cases. It also means if you mess up, you don't have to replace the tee.

How do I figure which color of the pattern piece to zigzag on when two pieces come together? 

When I'm tracing out the design onto the fusible (I use Heat N Bond Lite), I decide which pieces overlap others. I choose which is on top based on which would be in the front on a 3 dimensional version. For example, if I was doing a simple Minnie head silhouette with a bow, the bow would overlap the head in some areas. 99% of the time I stitch the fabric with the thread that matches the fabric (or is a shade or two darker).

Also, when you all mention the pattern names of some of the twirl skirts and dresses are they all from You Can Do This???? Same with the Fabrics... I'm familiar of course with Walmart, JoAnns and Hancocks...but are there any others that you frequent, even on line??

Many people use patterns (ebook format) from YouCanMakeThis. Some also use commercial pattersn from McCalls, Simplicity, etc. Another pattern brand that is popular is from Farbenmix, which is a European brand mostly available online (a quick google search for the brand and specific pattern name can find places to order).

I think TeresaJoy has a list of fabric sources in her bookmarks. These are sites that have been shared on the various parts of this thread.


----------



## tnmom25

aimeeg said:


>



I love it!!!  Cute and funky!  I really need to make an NBC outfit!!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love your outfits!! Those Tink Pants are so cute!  Do you mind if I make something similar?  I have a cute Blue Tink fabric I am going to make a tunic top for DD and I love those pants!
> 
> The little picture of your family in your signature is so cute!  I love how everyone has a different hat.  Did you create/draw that?



Go right ahead!  Just make sure to take pics

My sig was created by someone on the Creative DISign thread.  I definitely don't have the patience to make something like that LOL


----------



## bear_mom

karamat said:


> Wow - made it page 6.  Better than the last couple of moves where I didn't make it until page 15 or 20
> 
> 
> Way off topic, but.... I know there are a number of nurses that hang out here... I'm thinking about making a career change and going to nursing school.  Any thoughts, advice, tips, etc?  I've been out of school too long, so there are 4 pre-reqs I'd need to (re)take before I can start and I wouldn't actually start school until Fall 2010.  Please feel free to PM me if you have any advice to share.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hey, I didn't make it until page 33. Between work (after 12 hour days, I don't spend much time on the computer) and camping, I missed the move.

I changed careers to nursing from engineering. So far I'm happy with the change, I started working a little over a year ago. School wasn't too bad for me, but others in my class seemed to think it was really hard. I like only working 2 days a week, I'm part time. The days get long sometimes, other days they seem to fly by, some days are hard, others are easier. Mostly depends on the patients and their families. I work on a medical/surgical floor.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Emily


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> Tinka Belle, check your PM here!


I did! April check your inbox on Facebook. 

Aimee-Love the NBC outfit. I am hiding it from Jenna, because that is her favorite right around Halloween. 

Sue-I am very excited to get to do a school wardrobe. I can't wait!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the NBC compliments. I have lost count how many NBC things we own. Is that bad? 

I am looking forward to sewing when I get home. I have a great idea for the girls MNSSHP NBC customs. I bought the fabric yesterday. It is very fancy and there will be a LOT of butt ruffles.


----------



## emcreative

aimeeg said:


> Y
> Hannah is five. She is very tall and narrow. Is it wrong that I am jelaous!!!!  Hannah normally wears a seven in skirts with the adjustable waist. Tops are more of an 8 now. It is hard because they are never long enough and always too wide. She is just longggggggg. The last time I measured Hannah she was a 22.5 inches in the chest, waist and hips.
> 
> I think the 0 leggings could really fit any tall child over the size 5. They are made to be skin tight. UGH! I am not ready for that.



Yes, that's my Hannah as well, same build though technically short for her age.  She turned 8 at the beginning of May and was mortified when someone on a Disney Bus guessed she was 5!  My Hannah is a 22.5 in waist, but a 24 in chest.  We're a family of "Gypsy Women" (excuse the slur, but when I say "Romany" no one knows what I mean) and all hips and curves if not fluffly- and then there's my Hannah, who takes after the other side of the family, my Aunt Liz particularly.  We had to teach her years ago that when anyone commented on her tiny size to just say "I'm the perfect size for me!"

Hmm, maybe I should get those measurements from LisaZoe, lol, the 2-4 just might fit, lol!

If anyone is going to order the pants, I thought I'd mention if you have dancers I saw the Danskin stuff is on sale/clearance there too.

**For those who joined me for my supersecret trip report**
I did manage to get some pictures up yesterday some of you will be VERY interested in (*cough*phin*ferb*cough*)  I'm not sure, does it email when I update?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.

This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...



had some scrap of this so I used it for the lining.







you cant tell in picuture, but I have a cute bow embroidery stitch on my machine that I did instead of top stitch along top and the rick rack was totally last minute, I found a scrap in my closet and it fit the bodice!







My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.
> 
> This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> had some scrap of this so I used it for the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant tell in picuture, but I have a cute bow embroidery stitch on my machine that I did instead of top stitch along top and the rick rack was totally last minute, I found a scrap in my closet and it fit the bodice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!



Nicole, that is SO cute...what co-op did you join?


----------



## Stephres

aimeeg said:


>



Cute Aimee! She looks ready for school.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those pants are so cute, Where did you find the fabric?



Thanks, I found it at JoAnn's.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



So cute! I love all the fabric you got from your co-op. You're going to have so much fun with it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


> Nicole, that is SO cute...what co-op did you join?


fabric Obsession I believe is the name of it, run by Jacqui, I will say it was hard not having it as soon as I "ordered" it took a few months, next Im waiting on some Make It Perfect patterns...


Stephres said:


> So cute! I love all the fabric you got from your co-op. You're going to have so much fun with it!



Thank you!  I have no idea what Ill be doing with it. I really like the little print with the flowers and butterflies, the castle fabric could be a cute feliz or vida I suppose....
wish I had more time to sew!
I have half of a cinderella simply sweet cut out (skirt and cuff left) and these are super simple, Im not doing anything extra on them and its so hard to find time. When Hannah gets bigger and takes consistant naps it will get better


----------



## jham

AIMEE, I thought I had Hannah's NBC outfit quoted on here.  I love it!  Hmmm, Jayden might need pleather leggings to go under her black petti  If I could just figure out what size she is in juniors!



anggye said:


> Thank you for the welcomes, I was nervous because I didn't want to upset the wonderful flow of this thread!! I have lots of things I want to post pics of, but I need 10 posts to share photos, right? I tried to multi-quote, but I am tech-challenged. we will be at DL oct.7-11. We are all so excited. This will be my 2 oldests 6th time. My kids think that everyone goes there as often us us!!



SO COOL!  We'll be there October 6-11, where are you staying?  You must show pictures of your customs so I can spot you in the parks! We need a mini dismeet!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.
> 
> This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant tell in picuture, but I have a cute bow embroidery stitch on my machine that I did instead of top stitch along top and the rick rack was totally last minute, I found a scrap in my closet and it fit the bodice!
> 
> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!




The cupcake dress is adorable and I love all your new fabric!  SO fun!


----------



## emcreative

WAY OT question:

Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.

I had hubby talked into an embroidery machine, and it was in my cart for purchase (darn you HeatherSue you have me hooked...we'll be making your car payment for you one month I'm sure!!   ), and the Central Air goes out today  So now he says Central Air first, then embroidery machine.  I'm hoping I can use it to make Christmas presents for extended family.


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> You went top Garrett's and you didn't go to AG?  They are like 2 streets apart!  You were so close!  Unless you didn't go to the one on Michigan Ave.




Actually, I did go to the one on Michigan Ave.!  Can you believe I did that?  I was totally okay with not going at the time but have kicked myself ever since!  Bad Mommy!   Bad Mommy!



aimeeg said:


> This morning I felt like sewing but not for our trip in 6 days. LOL Yesterday when I was at Walmart I picked up this tank and the "beyond awesome" pleather stretch leggings from the Miley Cyrus collection. LOL
> 
> My DD told me- "Mommy, these are the ugliest leggings I have ever seen but I LOVE the shirt. Can I wear this to Kindergarten?" LOL
> 
> Her pleather leggings are actually a size 0 from the Juniors department. Here is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.




As an FYI, Target has something very similar to those leggings right now in their girls section.  I was looking at them the other day when I was there and kind of laughing about them!  They are horrible but I was drawn to them for some reason (kind of like a moth to a flame!)!!  I kept holding them trying to figure out what to do with them since I knew my girls would love them but couldn't figure it out!  Now I know!  Thanks Aimee for the idea!  I just wish my girls could wear tank tops to school - their straps have to be 3 fingertips wide (totally abstract measurement in my opinion - please give me inches! - since I'm not sure if we are talking about their fingers or mine!).  I am thinking I'm going to have to go back now and get them!


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> WAY OT question:
> 
> Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.
> 
> I had hubby talked into an embroidery machine, and it was in my cart for purchase (darn you HeatherSue you have me hooked...we'll be making your car payment for you one month I'm sure!!   ), and the Central Air goes out today  So now he says Central Air first, then embroidery machine.  I'm hoping I can use it to make Christmas presents for extended family.



Unfortunately we just had our outside unit replaced and $1800 later we have a/c!


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> Unfortunately we just had our outside unit replaced and $1800 later we have a/c!




Actually that's better than I'm hoping for, so you gave me a little glimmer.  Of course this happens with money is tight though.  We just returned from the trip and the boys are switching over from fc stipend to adoption subsidy (which takes a while).  LOL not though,t hat it was gonna stop me from an embroidery machine!


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Actually that's better than I'm hoping for, so you gave me a little glimmer.  Of course this happens with money is tight though.  We just returned from the trip and the boys are switching over from fc stipend to adoption subsidy (which takes a while).  LOL not though,t hat it was gonna stop me from an embroidery machine!



  I am glad that was better than you expected!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Wow, I think I am finally caught up.  After trying to stay off of here to get some sewing done, 2 birthdays and then I was sick I was WAAAYYY behind.  So I have been on here almost all day skimming through, I love all the new stuff .  Glad to see lots of pics. of the Feliz I finally got the pattern and enough New fabric to do 2 and now I have lots of inspiration, .  Now I just need to get off here and finish the 4 shirts I have left for my customer.


Marah--sorry to hear your trip wasn't the greatest, when we went in May I think we had more things go wrong than they ever have which is why I would love to go back this year but I don't think we will get there till next year either.  Well I am glad everyone made it home safely and is willing to have a do-over.



Minnie Van Mom--I have a Brother 270D, I have had it for about 2 years but would love to have the Brother Duetta (this does sewing and embroidery), Brother does make one that does Embroidery only, which might save you a little if that's what you are looking for.  Like someone else said-you only get Digitzing software if it is offered as a package deal otherwise it is a seperate purchase.  I have had my software for about 8 months and detailed faces are not the easiest to digitize, but simple shapes are pretty easy, it just takes time and practice.  Hope this helps you with your purchase, have fun shopping!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks pixie!  

We have to make it better in 2010, we just have to.  Adi and I were kinda talking about a little Disbou meetup would be wonderful in December 2010, if anyone is interested in meeting for a breakfast or dinner or something.


----------



## Jajone

Whoever made the boxy bags, what size is the finished bag? I am wondering if it is big enough to really use as a bag for all my beauty products when I travel.


----------



## bear_mom

emcreative said:


> Thanks pixie!
> 
> We have to make it better in 2010, we just have to.  Adi and I were kinda talking about a little Disbou meetup would be wonderful in December 2010, if anyone is interested in meeting for a breakfast or dinner or something.



We are in the tentative stages (meaning: dh said it was okay, but he didn't want to hear about it until 6 months or so before) of planning a trip in early Dec. 2010.

Emily


----------



## SallyfromDE

anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



Do you have any to show us yet? 



jessesgirl said:


> Ok I am working on my little ones 3rd Birthday dress. I am using Mccalls 5793 view A ... I am not wanting to do the flowers or the ribbon at the waist (pattern calls for ribbon and not a sash) I want to make it a bit more fun and festive but I just dont know how .. Any ideas ?? The fabric for the dress I got a walmart at the begining of summer it is light pink with kind of a retro design to it in different shades of pink,red,teal and light green oh and yellows...For the yoke I am using a bright almost hot pink.  I tried to copy and paste a picture of it but it is not working of for me .. sorry



What   about the ties on the other versions? I like the tie in the front. Some piping maybe? Can't wait to she what you come up with.


----------



## aimeeg

sahm1000 said:


> As an FYI, Target has something very similar to those leggings right now in their girls section.  I was looking at them the other day when I was there and kind of laughing about them!  They are horrible but I was drawn to them for some reason (kind of like a moth to a flame!)!!  I kept holding them trying to figure out what to do with them since I knew my girls would love them but couldn't figure it out!  Now I know!  Thanks Aimee for the idea!  I just wish my girls could wear tank tops to school - their straps have to be 3 fingertips wide (totally abstract measurement in my opinion - please give me inches! - since I'm not sure if we are talking about their fingers or mine!).  I am thinking I'm going to have to go back now and get them!



Yes, they are hideously trashy. Just what I want to put on my daughter. Daddy has not seen them yet. LOL It is funny because I am really particular about keeping my girls looking like little girls for as long as possible. 

I am not sure if our ES has a tank top rule. I was thinking of putting this tank over a long sleeve tee when it gets colder this fall. That might work for you.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!



Is that from fabric obsession? Now that I see the princess fabric better, I am kicking myself for not getting in on that...I should be getting my 1st obx any day now to!



Jajone said:


> Whoever made the boxy bags, what size is the finished bag? I am wondering if it is big enough to really use as a bag for all my beauty products when I travel.



I have not finished my first yet since I used the wrong zipper! But, you use a 14 in zipper..so it is atleast that long. & you start out with 14.5x18 pieces of fabric. So I am thinking that it would...but not sure how much you pack.


----------



## jessesgirl

Ok first has anyone made the dresses from McCalls 5793? It calls for the entire dress to be linned.. I am wondering if that is really needed. I can see lining the bodice but the skirt too? It calls for a very big and fluffy petticoat. We are in Texas so it doent really get all that cold here. Anywho any input on this would be awesome... 
 Alright question # 2 do you think it is possible to turn McCalls 5951 into an Ariel inspired dress?? I am kinda thinking that I could make it work with view C but I am not just 100% convinced just yet. Any help would be awesome... 

Sorry for so many questions. I am just trying to get a ton of projects done for Birthdays,Halloween, Thanksgiving,Christmas and stuff for the baby b4 I either get too big and miserable (Im not far from that now LOL) or the baby gets here (I am due Nov 1st) i am trying to prioritize but that is not going all that well .. LOL .. 

I am really loving all the creations I have seen lately !! It is always fun to look around on here when I have a little time.. have a great day ladies ..


----------



## poohnpigletCA

jham said:


> SO COOL!  We'll be there October 6-11, where are you staying?  You must show pictures of your customs so I can spot you in the parks! We need a mini dismeet!



We will be coming in on October 8th.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Has anyone made bathing suits before? I can not find a boy short bottom that my cheeks don't hang out of. I bought material to make on instead. I wanted to know if anyone had any tips? I checked the bookmarks but didn't find anything about swim suits/bathing suits.


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone know what the "Kuddly Kits" at Joanns are?

Here is the link:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat993844&PRODID=xprd757683

It doesn't give dimensions or fabric type or anything.


----------



## ncmomof2

I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!


----------



## emcreative

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



Oh my goodness, what a sweetie! And the dress is cute to boot!  AAAAHHH I'm getting bitten by the baby girl bug!  I dont' need any more kids!  Someone help me!


----------



## glorib

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



SO CUTE!  Both the dress and the baby!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> WAY OT question:
> 
> Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.
> 
> I had hubby talked into an embroidery machine, and it was in my cart for purchase (darn you HeatherSue you have me hooked...we'll be making your car payment for you one month I'm sure!!   ), and the Central Air goes out today  So now he says Central Air first, then embroidery machine.  I'm hoping I can use it to make Christmas presents for extended family.



I am sorry about the A/C and know that is very expensive.  Hopefully we can compare notes and research and figure out the best machine together.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

pixiefrnd said:


> Minnie Van Mom--I have a Brother 270D, I have had it for about 2 years but would love to have the Brother Duetta (this does sewing and embroidery), Brother does make one that does Embroidery only, which might save you a little if that's what you are looking for.  Like someone else said-you only get Digitzing software if it is offered as a package deal otherwise it is a seperate purchase.  I have had my software for about 8 months and detailed faces are not the easiest to digitize, but simple shapes are pretty easy, it just takes time and practice.  Hope this helps you with your purchase, have fun shopping!



Thank you for answering me.  I know I am working and not posting here much but I do really want to make sure I get the right machine and not have regrets.

I am going to buy some software and get the hang of it while waiting for Christmas to come around.  I read that the software is in PES format for almost all machines.  So software is down to what would be easy for me to learn.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sorry about the A/C and know that is very expensive.  Hopefully we can compare notes and research and figure out the best machine together.




This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw

Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)



This is the one I have and I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## tnmom25

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



Absolutely adorable!!!  And the dress is cute too


----------



## tnmom25

emcreative said:


> This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)



 No one ever told me that you could make payments on HSN!!!!!   I just might have a new machine in the near future!!!!


----------



## emcreative

tnmom25 said:


> No one ever told me that you could make payments on HSN!!!!!   I just might have a new machine in the near future!!!!



Yes, it's about $200 a month for four months.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

On Sunday I was at my sister's house and I fell from her back porch where the bottom step is 3 inches higher then the rest, and had to go to the ER, I tore the ligaments in my ankle, and I'm stuck on crutches for the next 4-6 weeks.
 Do you think it is right to ask her Homeowners insurance pay the diffrence that my insurance wont cover?  DH Thinks I should say somthing but I am afraid to.


----------



## sahm1000

emcreative said:


> This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)





I'm looking at a very similar machine with a very similar price tag, the Brother PE 750D.  I am looking at my Brother dealer and they don't have the PE 700 II.  This seems to be the same basic machine though.  Same hoop size, embroidery only, etc.  The only difference seems to be that the 750D comes with the Disney embroideries already on the machine, which I really don't care about since I'm not wild about the ones they have.  

Just curious, here is a question for Heathersue!  I'm wondering how long does it take you to digitize a face?  I cannot afford the software for digitizing anytime soon but I was just curious.


----------



## emcreative

Tykatmadismomma said:


> On Sunday I was at my sister's house and I fell from her back porch where the bottom step is 3 inches higher then the rest, and had to go to the ER, I tore the ligaments in my ankle, and I'm stuck on crutches for the next 4-6 weeks.
> Do you think it is right to ask her Homeowners insurance pay the diffrence that my insurance wont cover?  DH Thinks I should say somthing but I am afraid to.




The biggest thing would be, how much will this raise your sister's homeowner's insurance, (or cause her to lose coverage) and is that a concern for you?  Would it impact your relationship with your sister?

They may tell you that you have to take your sister to small claims court to receive a judgment.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

That is what I am afraid of I am worried it will affect our relationship plus her finacially, But to be fair it is also going to cost us and it was an accident. I was even holding the railing and wearing flipflops.


----------



## Steve's Girl

These situations are really tough.  We have been on the other side of a similar situation.  My SIL was at our house.  She was walking backwards and talking and fell off the step of our front porch.  She went to the ER, had X-rays, etc.  She did not have any serious injuries, but did have bruises and scrapes.  She filed a claim with our homeowners insurance, and received compensation.  The tough part is that if we have one more claim against our homeowners insurance for anything, our coverage will be canceled.  Our insurance company paid her the medical amount that is part of our coverage, but since their was no negligence on our part, she did not get anything under the liability coverage.  So, even though we did not do anything wrong, we are at risk of losing our coverage.  The result is that we no longer host any family events at our home.  I don't begrudge my SIL for the accident, it is just that we cannot afford to take the risk of losing our homeowners coverage.


----------



## aimeeg

tnmom25 said:


> No one ever told me that you could make payments on HSN!!!!!   I just might have a new machine in the near future!!!!



There was a discount code floating around. I know I broke my payments into five months. Every 6th of the month $144 is taken from my account. I paid to have express shipping. My only issue was my first machine was a lemon. HSN was great and sent me a new machine right away. I was very pleased with the service and I am considering buying a serger through the site once I make my last Brother payment.


----------



## pixeegrl

tnmom25 said:


> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match


These are all so cute!!!!



aimeeg said:


> THere is my daughter channeling her best Joan Jett.


This outfit is so rockin!!!!




ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



Aw...she looks so cute!


----------



## anggye

I will do a countdown post. I know that I love looking at pics and I am anxious to post pictures. My name is Angela and I live in Albuquerque. I have been married for, next month, 14 years. We have 4 daughters-12, 9, 5, and 3.
I feel really old now after reading that!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Where does everyone get their character beads to go with their outfits (for necklaces and things)?  Do you make them or do you buy them?  Anyone want to PM me a cheap source?


----------



## ireland_nicole

kimmylaj said:


> traci
> here is the autograph book i put in the mail for margaret today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i was excited i had a set of monster inc stickers to use too, i read on her caringbridge that was one character she liked.
> 
> sorry pics are so big


This is just too adorable!


Stephres said:


> I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making one for my mom and the fabric has a hole in it! I didn't notice it until I was unpinning the pattern piece. I will see what JoAnn's has to say about it tomorrow (probably too bad, so sad).


Sorry about the fabric; love the dresses, though!


ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> [Here is the princess dress I finished today.


Love this!



3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My qoute's too long, but I wanted to say I love, love this!  Especially the applique and the colors, and the ultimate BR's.
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The closest Cheesecake Factory is at The Galleria.  Downtown we now have a House of Blues (one of my favorites!!)  If you'd like some restaurant suggestions let me know.
> 
> And thanks to everyone that offered help on the Emma Top.  I took another look at the pattern pieces (first pic I posted) and the size 1-2 was bigger on the bottom section than some of the bigger sizes.  So I just made it work!  I'm missing the buttons (don't know why I can't remember those when I'm at JoAnns), but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came out super cute!  I love it!
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That came out so cute! You definitely are a serious contender for the 'butt ruffle' hall of fame.
> 
> 
> So I'm making a little progress on the skirt pattern testing as time allows. Here's the most recent version (actually I made it more than a month ago but finally had time to get photos edited). I'm really happy with how it came out - so much that I actually made a top to complete the set.  The only thing I'm not so happy about is that the princess fabric I used in the skirt doesn't really show much once I added the extra 'frills'. Oh well, that was a lucky find in the remnant bin.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to trying to find a way to feel cooler. We're currently in the middle of what's predicted to be a string of record highs for the next several days.  I don't do well in the heat... and we have no air conditioning so sewing is mostly done in the morning or at night if things cool off enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you can cool off soon; I love, love love this and hope you'll make the pattern for the top, too; it really makes the skirt sing!
> 
> 
> WDWAtLast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more outfits.  I think.  I need to finish bloomers & hair bows before Sept 29th.  Anything else that I find time to make is bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the cutest thing ever!  Love the day to night idea!
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely not easy to find a true flesh color. I think Kaufman must have recognized that for quilt applique artists and wanted to fill the gap. I remember one time getting a catalog from a quilt shop that offered a selection of FQs in a variety of flesh tones. Of course now that I actually could use that, I can't remember which shop it was.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  They didn't have this one at Joann's, but I finally found one that seems to be working for now.  I really didn't realize how hard it was going to be lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixeegrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this, the fabrics are great, and I really, really love the ruffle idea!
> 
> 
> tnmom25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find Halloween stuff, but I didn't make anything for Halloween last year  So, these are from 2007.  Kinda hard to see, but I made patchwork skirts and frayed applique Tshirts for the older girls and a candy corn tiered skirt for dd4.  Her shirt is from Target and says "Candy Corn Queen" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all of these!  The tink capris are adorable, love the halloween stuff, and the tanks are great!
> 
> 
> 
> ibesue said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I love the owl fabric!
> 
> This is a long ago T that I embroidered (didn't applique ) on fabric and then attached the fabric to the T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all our girls in the Pacific Northwest stay cool today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this!  You're giving me some ideas...
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.
> 
> This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2100213470050201308hzPeCQ]
> 
> 
> you cant tell in picuture, but I have a cute bow embroidery stitch on my machine that I did instead of top stitch along top and the rick rack was totally last minute, I found a scrap in my closet and it fit the bodice!
> 
> 
> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!
> http://inlinethumb23.webshots.com/39446/2223187850050201308S500x500Q85.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> Really love these; is the fabric obsession coop still open for new members?
> 
> [quote="ncmomof2, post: 32917989"]I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l332/aggiemomof3/IMG_5368.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this, she looks sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:
> 
> [url]http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-pe700ii-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one I have!  So far I'm really happy with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

Hhmmm, where can I find that HSN code (and y'all cross your fingers this central air until is affordable)


----------



## lori123

Tykatmadismomma said:


> On Sunday I was at my sister's house and I fell from her back porch where the bottom step is 3 inches higher then the rest, and had to go to the ER, I tore the ligaments in my ankle, and I'm stuck on crutches for the next 4-6 weeks.
> Do you think it is right to ask her Homeowners insurance pay the diffrence that my insurance wont cover?  DH Thinks I should say somthing but I am afraid to.



You are in a tough spot ((HUGS))

IMHO - I wouldn't file the claim.  It's just one of those things that happens - it's not like they were negligent.  The added reason - they are family - unless they offer I wouldn't ask.  

Good luck - heal fast!


----------



## phins_jazy

anggye said:


> I will do a countdown post. I know that I love looking at pics and I am anxious to post pictures. My name is Angela and I live in Albuquerque. I have been married for, next month, 14 years. We have 4 daughters-12, 9, 5, and 3.
> I feel really old now after reading that!!



Hi neighbor!  I live in Amarillo.  Welcome.  



emcreative said:


> Hhmmm, where can I find that HSN code (and y'all cross your fingers this central air until is affordable)



A quick google and I found a few coupons for you

c79190 for 15% off
347710 $20 off $100


----------



## emcreative

phins_jazy said:


> Hi neighbor!  I live in Amarillo.  Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick google and I found a few coupons for you
> 
> c79190 for 15% off
> 347710 $20 off $100




Thanks!  We were gonna move to Little Elm...but now we need to be a bit further away from Dallas.  No idea where we'll end up!


----------



## 3huskymom

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



So cute, your daughter and the dress!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> On Sunday I was at my sister's house and I fell from her back porch where the bottom step is 3 inches higher then the rest, and had to go to the ER, I tore the ligaments in my ankle, and I'm stuck on crutches for the next 4-6 weeks.
> Do you think it is right to ask her Homeowners insurance pay the diffrence that my insurance wont cover?  DH Thinks I should say somthing but I am afraid to.



I wouldn't submit something like that, but that's just me...

Fabric Obsession- I think it is closed for new membership right now, maybe it will open up again in the fall. I should be receiving some of the princess fabrics soon, I can't wait!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)



Marah if you decide to get this (I have it and love it!) Let me know and I have a HSN discount code, it is for 15% off and I have a site that gives me 3% cashback for shopping from HSN if you want it.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Question - how do you embroider things like tote bags that are too thick to be hooped? Is this where stickyback stabilizer falls into play???? How do you squish all the rest of the bag up and out of the way so it doesnt get stitched too???? Any tricks are appreciated for my little 4x4!!!

Another question - I have the Walmart serger - do you guys usually have 2 needles in? I have only had 3 in, and there is a little slide over switch to do rolled hems - not that  I have perfected them or anythin -but would love any advice!! Im all "Ears"....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, no quotes but Ill try to answer everyone....

The co-op was fabric obsession
The fabric was Michael Miller Lil' Kingdom (castles) and Lil' Princess 
I wouldnt say I loved the co op experience, the owner seems a bit too stressed at the moment, Id be interested in checking out other co ops. I also thought prices might be better- 6.50 a yard, but maybe thats a good deal. I love the fabric though.
and you need a bit of patience as it takes a few months, with no specific known date of arrival.

slips/falls etc, I would not file against a family member's homeowners insc, I think it may invite tension and if I look at the big picture- family well being long term is more important than money. this is just my thoughts if it were my family and by no means a judgement on anybody else in this situation. Steve's Girl had an example- so sad that she can't feel comfortable/safe having a bar b que at her home with her own family.

By the way- I LOVE the "MINE!" Nemo Feliz!

I also love the princess twirly patchwork dress! Lots of work there!

Oh Lisa................you have another PM. But I know, you're hot, so Im feeling very bad for you as I sit in my A/C tonight.


----------



## karamat

THANKS for all the compliments on DD's Fish Emma Top.  I also made a matching Bucket Hat today.  We are taking her to the aquarium Friday and she will be wearing it then.



LisaZoe said:


> Your top came out really cute! I want to try that pattern soon although I'm thinking about changing the back a bit so it's not open.
> 
> I have dress forms in 3 sizes - 2, 4 and 6. The 2 is probably the size you'd find works now and for quite a while. There's really not a big difference between the 2 and 4 - I can get a few basic measurements for you if you'd like.


Silly me  I didn't even think about buying every other size (as needed).  I kept thinking I would have to buy each size as she moved up. 



*Toadstool* said:


> We have a HOB in New Orleans. I have never eaten there. I have been to many concerts there though. Didn't know they have good food.
> Have you seen my wooden dress hanger? Alot of people get those because tehre really isn't a size to them. It really is just a hanger with a stick on it for taking pictures though. If you want it for fitting it wouldn't work.
> Love the fishie dress. I love the clownfish fabric!



Oh... I didn't think about using one of those.  I'm not looking to use it for fittings, just for prettier pictures when DD won't cooperate with pictures (which is most of the time... ha ha ha)



sahm1000 said:


> The top turned out great!  Where did you get your Janome?  One of the dealers near me in Plano stopped carrying Janome but I know there is a dealer in Frisco that carries them.



I bought my Janome at Quilters Emporium in Stafford (SW suburb of Houston).  There is another Janome dealer near me, but I don't think she carries embroidery machines.  I'm lucky - not counting the sewing machine stores (which I've never been in), I have 2 Janome dealers, 1 Brother dealer, and 1 Baby Lock dealer inside area quilt shops and all are about 5 miles from my house.  There are even a couple of shops that dealer Long Arm machines within reasonable driving distance.  One of the benefits of living in a big city.  DH and I are talking about a cross-country move to a small town... boy will it be a BIG adjustment if we move!



bear_mom said:


> Hey, I didn't make it until page 33. Between work (after 12 hour days, I don't spend much time on the computer) and camping, I missed the move.
> 
> I changed careers to nursing from engineering. So far I'm happy with the change, I started working a little over a year ago. School wasn't too bad for me, but others in my class seemed to think it was really hard. I like only working 2 days a week, I'm part time. The days get long sometimes, other days they seem to fly by, some days are hard, others are easier. Mostly depends on the patients and their families. I work on a medical/surgical floor.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Emily


Engineering to Nursing - that's a big switch.  Glad to hear you're happy with your move.  I've been in Finance for 13+ years - never intended to be there, but just kind of found myself there.  I've tried to _make it work_ for the last couple of years, but my heart (and interest) just isn't there.  So it's time to re-look at all of those things I thought I'd do with my life when I was kid.



emcreative said:


> WAY OT question:
> 
> Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.
> 
> I had hubby talked into an embroidery machine, and it was in my cart for purchase (darn you HeatherSue you have me hooked...we'll be making your car payment for you one month I'm sure!!   ), and the Central Air goes out today  So now he says Central Air first, then embroidery machine.  I'm hoping I can use it to make Christmas presents for extended family.



We had ours replaced a couple of years ago.  It hurt becuase our house was purchased as new construction and the unit was only 4 years old.  The A/C guy said the year our machine was made was a bad year for that manufacturer and it would actually cost more to fix than getting a new unit and repair would take a couple of weeks to get the parts in vs same day instillation of the new unit.   



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you for answering me.  I know I am working and not posting here much but I do really want to make sure I get the right machine and not have regrets.
> 
> I am going to buy some software and get the hang of it while waiting for Christmas to come around.  I read that the software is in PES format for almost all machines.  So software is down to what would be easy for me to learn.



FYI... Janome machines use JEF rather than PES format.


Fabric question... I've seen a couple of outfits posted recently with Apple fabric (in fall colors)... where are y'all finding this?  JoAnns?


----------



## InkspressYourself

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!


Your baby and that dress are both too cute.

If my sister fell at my house, I'd rather her ask me for money to help pay the doctor bill than to file against my insurance.  Do you think you could tell her that you don't want to file a claim, but don't know if you can pay the bill 
otherwise.  Maybe she'll offer to help.

Sorry about your fall.


----------



## jham

poohnpigletCA said:


> We will be coming in on October 8th.



 And where are YOU staying?  I need to know if our paths may cross! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



That is adorable!  What a sweet baby!



karamat said:


> THANKS for all the compliments on DD's Fish Emma Top.  I also made a matching Bucket Hat today.  We are taking her to the aquarium Friday and she will be wearing it then.
> 
> 
> Silly me  I didn't even think about buying every other size (as needed).  I kept thinking I would have to buy each size as she moved up.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I didn't think about using one of those.  I'm not looking to use it for fittings, just for prettier pictures when DD won't cooperate with pictures (which is most of the time... ha ha ha)
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my Janome at Quilters Emporium in Stafford (SW suburb of Houston).  There is another Janome dealer near me, but I don't think she carries embroidery machines.  I'm lucky - not counting the sewing machine stores (which I've never been in), I have 2 Janome dealers, 1 Brother dealer, and 1 Baby Lock dealer inside area quilt shops and all are about 5 miles from my house.  There are even a couple of shops that dealer Long Arm machines within reasonable driving distance.  One of the benefits of living in a big city.  DH and I are talking about a cross-country move to a small town... boy will it be a BIG adjustment if we move!
> 
> 
> Engineering to Nursing - that's a big switch.  Glad to hear you're happy with your move.  I've been in Finance for 13+ years - never intended to be there, but just kind of found myself there.  I've tried to _make it work_ for the last couple of years, but my heart (and interest) just isn't there.  So it's time to re-look at all of those things I thought I'd do with my life when I was kid.
> 
> 
> 
> We had ours replaced a couple of years ago.  It hurt becuase our house was purchased as new construction and the unit was only 4 years old.  The A/C guy said the year our machine was made was a bad year for that manufacturer and it would actually cost more to fix than getting a new unit and repair would take a couple of weeks to get the parts in vs same day instillation of the new unit.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI... Janome machines use JEF rather than PES format.
> 
> 
> Fabric question... I've seen a couple of outfits posted recently with Apple fabric (in fall colors)... where are y'all finding this?  JoAnns?





If you mean the fabric I used in Lily's dress and Alicia used in Isabelle's ruffle pants it is made by Timeless Treasures.  I bought mine on etsy.  You can search timeless treasures apple.  Wait, I got a little less lazy and grabbed the photo to shamelessly repost:


----------



## Stephres

karamat said:


> Fabric question... I've seen a couple of outfits posted recently with Apple fabric (in fall colors)... where are y'all finding this?  JoAnns?



I have seen apple (and pear fabric) at JoAnn's. HTH!

Megan picked out bright yellow bees and apples for her back to school outfit. Not what I would have picked but ok!

JoAnn's did cut me new fabric for the hole and let me keep the one that was damaged. They were very nice about it! 

Megan was throwing the ball to the dog and somehow the 8 pound dog ran into to her and knocked her down on the tile. I was quick thinking and gave her a freezer pack and let her look at youcanmakethis.com. Soon she was laughing instead of crying looking at all the cute kids in their outfits. She especially likes the baby booties. Or she likes me saying "booties." She saw Tom's bag and said that Leighanna is such a crazy girl and she misses her.  And she loved Shannon's Princess in July dresses. Such an easy kid!


----------



## jham

Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed. 











I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.


----------



## kathyell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!



Great dress, and I LOVE that Lil' Kingdom fabric! Thank you for supplying the name of it in a later post. It's on my list of stuff to buy. 



emcreative said:


> WAY OT question:
> 
> Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.



We bought a house with a (very old, poorly working) evaporative cooler, which was recommended against by our pediatrician because of my daughter's tendency toward respiratory issues, so we took the money the sellers offered us at closing to repair the evap. cooler and replaced it with central air instead. We got four quotes (I used Service Magic to get quotes, but I'm not sure I recommend it...took awhile to keep them from emailing me after I used them to find hvac companies) and they ranged from $2800 - $4000 to do the following:

1) remove the evap cooler from the roof and put flashing over the hole
2) make necessary changes to my furnace to use the new ac unit
3) install the ac unit and connect it to the furnace
4) install electrical to the ac unit
5) purchase the actual ac unit
6) install the ac unit itself

Now, this is a house that had never had central air, so you don't need a lot of those things done. You wouldn't need the evap. cooler work we had done, nor would you need the electrical work because there was, I'm assuming, already stuff in place to power the outdoor unit and connect it to your internal hvac systems in the house. That should give you an idea of what was done and how much the quotes we got were for. We ended up paying about $3200 for the work. (Didn't go with the lowest estimate or the highest one, but chose one of the two middle ones for various reasons.) 



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



Minnilicious and adorable.


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



Soo cute!  and yeah, you know Teresa noticed!


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


>



Little cutie pie! What's wrong with your baseboard, looks fine to me. 

I love those little wings on the straps too, sweet!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.



I am wondering if you would be able to take the ruffle and run it up the back where it opens to give it some coverage? Just a thought, and maybe it wouldn't work at all, Would it be to much? what do you think?

BTW: What a cute outfit, I love the hula & the dot.


----------



## emcreative

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



LOL I didn't even notice the baseboard until you said anything.  The outfit is cute, and appropriate for her age.  It's the older ones I worry about, y'know?


----------



## littlepeppers

Got behind on post b/c DH was on days off.  Taking dad to dr. at one of the real hospitals tomorrow (non-alcohol liver issues), so hopefully I can catch up on everyone's post by Thurs.  

What I have been seeing here & there (when DH is outsids) is great.  I love 
them.  I want to sew more, but I must focus.

You all are a bad influence & I'm loving it.


----------



## emcreative

littlepeppers said:


> Got behind on post b/c DH was on days off.  Taking dad to dr. at one of the real hospitals tomorrow (non-alcohol liver issues), so hopefully I can catch up on everyone's post by Thurs.
> 
> What I have been seeing here & there (when DH is outsids) is great.  I love
> them.  I want to sew more, but I must focus.
> 
> You all are a bad influence & I'm loving it.




Yes, you must sew more, so you can post more pictures of Pepper Head Man!


----------



## karebear1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, no quotes but Ill try to answer everyone....
> 
> The co-op was fabric obsession
> The fabric was Michael Miller Lil' Kingdom (castles) and Lil' Princess
> I wouldnt say I loved the co op experience, the owner seems a bit too stressed at the moment, Id be interested in checking out other co ops. I also thought prices might be better- 6.50 a yard, but maybe thats a good deal. I love the fabric though.
> and you need a bit of patience as it takes a few months, with no specific known date of arrival.
> 
> slips/falls etc, I would not file against a family member's homeowners insc, I think it may invite tension and if I look at the big picture- family well being long term is more important than money. this is just my thoughts if it were my family and by no means a judgement on anybody else in this situation. Steve's Girl had an example- so sad that she can't feel comfortable/safe having a bar b que at her home with her own family.
> 
> By the way- I LOVE the "MINE!" Nemo Feliz!
> 
> I also love the princess twirly patchwork dress! Lots of work there!
> 
> Oh Lisa................you have another PM. But I know, you're hot, so Im feeling very bad for you as I sit in my A/C tonight.




Never having been in a fabric co-op.......  How hard would it be for the disboutiquers to organize their own co-op?? There are so many of us here- and once we see a fabric someone has used- we all want it- right??


So...............  does anyone know anything about this at all???



jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



Can't you just move the buttons over to close the gap??


----------



## Mirb1214

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



This is absolutely precious!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Question - how do you embroider things like tote bags that are too thick to be hooped? Is this where stickyback stabilizer falls into play???? How do you squish all the rest of the bag up and out of the way so it doesnt get stitched too???? Any tricks are appreciated for my little 4x4!!!
> 
> Another question - I have the Walmart serger - do you guys usually have 2 needles in? I have only had 3 in, and there is a little slide over switch to do rolled hems - not that  I have perfected them or anythin -but would love any advice!! Im all "Ears"....



Canvas tote bags I can usually get hooped if I unscrew it almost all the way. If not then sticky stablizer (or spray adheshive) can be used. A basting stitch around the frame of the hoop helps hold it in place too. 

Try turning them inside out or open up the seams if you can. I have done one where it was just too tiny to do that way so made a patch and then glued it on. Yep, glued it on!

I'll try and dig up some pictures. 

What serger do you have Wendy? Singer or Brother?

When I do a rolled hem I use one needle and three threads. I take out the other needle. Others on here cheat and leave the needle in sometimes. I tried it once but it left too many holes I didn't like. I don't think my rolled hems ever look like others though.


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> Never having been in a fabric co-op.......  How hard would it be for the disboutiquers to organize their own co-op?? There are so many of us here- and once we see a fabric someone has used- we all want it- right??
> 
> 
> So...............  does anyone know anything about this at all???



I've ordered from several coops, and one time I sponsored a minnie dot coop order.  I can just say from that one experience that I wouldn't want to have to do that again.  It took FOREVER for the fabric to come in, and I felt really bad that people were needing their fabric and I didn't have it to send.  From what I've read on the coop boards, to be in charge of something like this is VERY intense.  There are TONS of bolts of fabric to deal with, and you have to cut it, have a place set up to for shipping and keep it all straight.  Someone would need a separate room just to deal with this, I would think.  Then, you've also got the whole issue of having to have a wholesale license to deal with the individual companies.  THAT would be a major undertaking.  In addition to all of these issues, you'd also have the issue of people who those that would order fabric and then decide they didn't want it and the owner of the group would be stuck with the fabric.  

It sounds like a great idea - but it would be a LOT of work.


----------



## LisaZoe

karamat said:


> Silly me  I didn't even think about buying every other size (as needed).  I kept thinking I would have to buy each size as she moved up.



Actually, the ones I have only came in those sizes. I know there are more accurate dress forms for pattern making but those are beyond my means (the ones I've seen are around $600 each). I got mine on  for about $60 each plus shipping.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh Lisa................you have another PM. But I know, you're hot, so Im feeling very bad for you as I sit in my A/C tonight.



We just got back from swimming so I'm feeling fairly cool. I'll try to get caught up on all my email, PMs and various other messages tonight. 



jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that



Oh, I love the Hula print with those coordinates. Those colors look great on Lily.

My idea for a revision of the Emma pattern is to make the back all one piece with a small 'keyhole' type opening below the button. The other thought was to make the back and back contrast each one piece rather than two that open in the center. I'd make them longer than the pattern has them. I could then insert elastic into the contrast once it's top stitched so the top still fit the same but could be slipped on over the child's head. Since I've never made the pattern as it's designed, I'd need to do a test to be sure the top could be slipped on fairly easily.

The other idea would be to add a placket to either side of the back main pieces before adding the contrast so the plackets line up with the edge of the contrast. Then I'd put buttons & buttonholes on down the back. The first and last options would keep the silhouette as close as possible to what it is now. The other option might add a bit more flare to the top than it has now.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> Never having been in a fabric co-op.......  How hard would it be for the disboutiquers to organize their own co-op?? There are so many of us here- and once we see a fabric someone has used- we all want it- right??
> 
> 
> So...............  does anyone know anything about this at all???



I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.  

Here are the ones I found:






























I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.


----------



## karamat

jham said:


> If you mean the fabric I used in Lily's dress and Alicia used in Isabelle's ruffle pants it is made by Timeless Treasures.  I bought mine on etsy.  You can search timeless treasures apple.  Wait, I got a little less lazy and grabbed the photo to shamelessly repost:



YES!  That's the fabric.  Thanks so much.

How much of each fabric did you need to make the stripwork version of that pattern?  I have the pattern on order from a co-op, but I'm going to a BIG quilt shop sale Thursday and want to be prepared in case I find something I can't live without  (and all I can find on-line is the yardage for the solid top/skirt).  TIA!


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> **For those who joined me for my supersecret trip report**
> I did manage to get some pictures up yesterday some of you will be VERY interested in (*cough*phin*ferb*cough*)  I'm not sure, does it email when I update?



I want to join the super secret place too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.
> 
> This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!
> [URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2223187850050201308XAzCFV]



So cute!  We used that fabric for Molly's 1st birthday outfit, but the pictures are on my camera and my cord is in LA, so I can't download them.  

I bought a pattern from that coop and it took a month from the time it got in until I got it.  I think it's a LOT of work for the person and I am just as happy paying full price for it.



jham said:


> SO COOL!  We'll be there October 6-11, where are you staying?  You must show pictures of your customs so I can spot you in the parks! We need a mini dismeet!



I want to come too!  I live about 30 minutes away from Disneyland.  



emcreative said:


> WAY OT question:
> 
> Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.



Good luck with that A/C!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



So cute!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> That is what I am afraid of I am worried it will affect our relationship plus her finacially, But to be fair it is also going to cost us and it was an accident. I was even holding the railing and wearing flipflops.



I agree with the others.  I would not take it to her insurance company.  If its something you really can't afford, ask her to help you.  It was just an accident.




jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



I love that outfit!!!  I have that fabric but when I went to use it last week, I couldn't find it?  



revrob said:


> I've ordered from several coops, and one time I sponsored a minnie dot coop order.  I can just say from that one experience that I wouldn't want to have to do that again.  It took FOREVER for the fabric to come in, and I felt really bad that people were needing their fabric and I didn't have it to send.  From what I've read on the coop boards, to be in charge of something like this is VERY intense.  There are TONS of bolts of fabric to deal with, and you have to cut it, have a place set up to for shipping and keep it all straight.  Someone would need a separate room just to deal with this, I would think.  Then, you've also got the whole issue of having to have a wholesale license to deal with the individual companies.  THAT would be a major undertaking.  In addition to all of these issues, you'd also have the issue of people who those that would order fabric and then decide they didn't want it and the owner of the group would be stuck with the fabric.
> 
> It sounds like a great idea - but it would be a LOT of work.



It would be a LOT of work.



LisaZoe said:


> My idea for a revision of the Emma pattern is to make the back all one piece with a small 'keyhole' type opening below the button. The other thought was to make the back and back contrast each one piece rather than two that open in the center. I'd make them longer than the pattern has them. I could then insert elastic into the contrast once it's top stitched so the top still fit the same but could be slipped on over the child's head. Since I've never made the pattern as it's designed, I'd need to do a test to be sure the top could be slipped on fairly easily.
> 
> The other idea would be to add a placket to either side of the back main pieces before adding the contrast so the plackets line up with the edge of the contrast. Then I'd put buttons & buttonholes on down the back. The first and last options would keep the silhouette as close as possible to what it is now. The other option might add a bit more flare to the top than it has now.



I have made a couple of tops with a placket.  I like the look, but also don't like the open back too much.  I have a picture that I took to show someone, but its not finished and I didn't realize how dirty the bench was that I took the pictures on!    Nevermind, the picture is on my camera.  I did the CarlaC halter top, added a placket to the front and shirred the back.  I will have them up next week on my etsy shop that I have been working on!  I will post them here too when I get them finished editing.


----------



## aimeeg

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



Please keep me in mind. I love the yellow!!! I am going to be away next week but put me on the interested list. I have issues with polka dots.


----------



## karebear1

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



How big are the dots on that fabric?  I think I'm in for the multi colored dot.

Do you have  an account with a distributor that sells Michael Miller, Amy Butler, A. Henry etc??  

I'm really interested in learning more about this- for instance , take that polka dot fabric you just posted, what is the difference in price you pay for a bolt of fabric vs. a yard of the same fabric an Joann's??


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> How big are the dots on that fabric?  I think I'm in for the multi colored dot.
> 
> Do you have  an account with a distributor that sells Michael Miller, Amy Butler, A. Henry etc??
> 
> I'm really interested in learning more about this- for instance , take that polka dot fabric you just posted, what is the difference in price you pay for a bolt of fabric vs. a yard of the same fabric an Joann's??



I was just emailing the district salesperson to find out about the size of the dots. I also requested an updated price list. So when I find out all the particulars on this line I will let you know. 

I do have an acct with Westminster~Amy Butler. I have not made an intial order with them yet. I really wanted to order some things a few months ago and then they stopped printing that line! 

Aimeeg...I will keep you posted.


----------



## ncmomof2

jham said:


>



Adorable!  I love the fabrics!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Jeez, we've been having a "hot" summer, too.  It was in the 70's today and we were all walking around complaining about the heat.  Reading all of your A/C troubles, and 90*+ conditions .... well, let's just say I think I will stop complaining about 70 degrees, now. 
I enjoyed all the inspiration, today.  I've been helping out with our church's VBS these days, leading the preschool group and I am wiped out.  I wish I could sew, but mostly I'm just sitting staring at my machine, wishing.  I just can't find the energy to do it.  And you know, with the heat and all ...   Soon, though.  Very soon.   I love seeing what you all have been doing.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I was just emailing the district salesperson to find out about the size of the dots. I also requested an updated price list. So when I find out all the particulars on this line I will let you know.
> 
> I do have an acct with Westminster~Amy Butler. I have not made an intial order with them yet. I really wanted to order some things a few months ago and then they stopped printing that line!
> 
> Aimeeg...I will keep you posted.



Wow, if you feel up to this, I think I'd be interested, too.  I'd like to learn more, as well.


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> Thanks!  We were gonna move to Little Elm...but now we need to be a bit further away from Dallas.  No idea where we'll end up!



I didnt realize that you were from texas I am just down the road from you


----------



## anggye

We will be staying at the Fairfield Inn by McDonalds. We normally stay at Ramada Maingate, but Fairfield had a better deal. In all the times we have been to DL, we have never sayed onsite, unless you count the time I went with my family and we all camped out at the campgrounds where California Adventure is now!! 

Where are you both staying? I know that 2 of you will be there at the same time we are.


----------



## Forevryoung

Ok, I'm officially back "in" (and I would love to do a fabric co-op, I've signed up for a few and never ordered anything)

My best friend and her husband (both disney obsessed) had a baby boy 3 months ago. I'll have to get pictures of everything I've made.

We are planning the baby's first Disney trip for October (my birthday weekend!) and I HAVE to make some cute outfits of course. It's just hard to find baby boy stuff!

Now that I'm going to be making more clothes, I want a serger- do most/many of you have the brother 1034D from walmart? do you miss the coverstitch option that the more expensive machines have? I want to potentially sell my creations, would the Brother be enough?


----------



## tnmom25

jham said:


>



I LOVE that outfit!!!  She is really starting to look like your older dd   I bet you hear that all the time, huh?


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



Oh my gosh Lily is such a little cutie-patootie!!!  I love this outfit on her.  So stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## sahm1000

aimeeg said:


> Yes, they are hideously trashy. Just what I want to put on my daughter. Daddy has not seen them yet. LOL It is funny because I am really particular about keeping my girls looking like little girls for as long as possible.
> 
> I am not sure if our ES has a tank top rule. I was thinking of putting this tank over a long sleeve tee when it gets colder this fall. That might work for you.



I agree that they're trashy, but trashy in a good way, right?  I'd probably have to do a short sleeve here in TX since it's hot pretty much through Halloween!



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!




She's so cute!  And so is the dress!



I finally finished cleaning up and organizing my sewing area (actually my formal dining room).  Whew!  It needed it!  Now I'm off to bed, good night everyone!


----------



## ibesue

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



I am always up for red, yellow & black!  Are these the dots from Joann's?

I think due to the heat, we might get to go to "THE" fabric store tomorrow!!!  I think 106 is a bit hot for hiking up the falls!


----------



## emcreative

Ooh what is "THE" store????


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> WAY OT question:
> 
> Has anyone had a Central Air Unit replaced?  We only need the outside unit bought and installed, nothing inside our home.
> 
> I had hubby talked into an embroidery machine, and it was in my cart for purchase (darn you HeatherSue you have me hooked...we'll be making your car payment for you one month I'm sure!!   ), and the Central Air goes out today  So now he says Central Air first, then embroidery machine.  I'm hoping I can use it to make Christmas presents for extended family.



A little late in replying, but we have dual zone a/c and we had our upstairs unit replaced in the spring at $3800.  They did have to do work in our attic as well, which it sounds like you may not need.  Get a couple of quotes though ~ our neighbors were quoted $11,000 for theirs from Sears and their house is the same square footage as ours.  I happily gave them the name of the people we used (a local company) so they could save $7K.

Also I just joined the boards in June, so I have not followed your entire story, but I did want to say that I'm sorry your recent trip wasn't what you had hoped for.  I agree that a repeat trip is in order!

And I actually I am having a sitter this morning as I'm getting my hair done, but lo and behold, one of the three fabric stores in our vicinity is located within a mile of my hair dressers, so I will actually be able to go fabric shopping without the kids this morning.  It's only a small Joann's, but hopefully I can find something to get me started ~ even if it's back to school fabric it will be good practice.


----------



## VBAndrea

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where does everyone get their character beads to go with their outfits (for necklaces and things)?  Do you make them or do you buy them?  Anyone want to PM me a cheap source?



I've seen beads and jewelry on etsy for very reasonable prices, but I just went ahead and bought a set of colored clay to make my own beads.  Once I get fabric I'll just do beads to coordinate with what I choose.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make some of the fancy princess beads, but I'm pretty sure I can manage to make a Mickey head for bracelets and coordinating ones for hair bows and the like.


----------



## jessica52877

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



I really love the idea of fabric co-ops but most have not turned out so well. It has taken me well over 8 months to receive some fabric which was summer and spring and received a few weeks before Christmas. It was not a very good experience. It seems it is alot of work and that manufacturers can just change whatever they want as they are out of that print or what not! Sometimes it is a coordinating print where you also bought other things to go along with it and then can't get the one so the others are useless.

I have pretty much just resorted to paying full price here and there. The $ savings was nice (up to about $3/yd on some) but I would rather order what I need when i need it now.

Even with just the fabric swaps. Quite a few never received fabric or are still missing fabric after several attempts to get with the person involved and being told several times that their fabric was shipped. In fact right now there are still a couple who have not received their fabric from a swap that took place 2 or so months ago!

So, I don't want to be a downer but really wanted to let everyone know my experiences. Just so some thought can be put into it. The money is paid up front of course so the person can order the fabric.

Oh, and also, you pay a cutting/paypal/shipping fee to the person usually and then shipping to yourself on top of it. My last one was much faster then the usual co-op goes (about 5 weeks before I got my fabric) but in the end I saved about $1.25/yd on 4 yds of fabic.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I was just emailing the district salesperson to find out about the size of the dots. I also requested an updated price list. So when I find out all the particulars on this line I will let you know.
> 
> I do have an acct with Westminster~Amy Butler. I have not made an intial order with them yet. I really wanted to order some things a few months ago and then they stopped printing that line!
> 
> Aimeeg...I will keep you posted.



I might be intersted too, please keep me updated.


----------



## MiniGirl

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that



I have always LOVED this fabric, and I really like what you've done with it. Like ya'll, I don't care for it being so open in the back. I know. I'm a bit prudish and prefer a bit more structure and guaranteed coverage. I was going to make a it into a wrap top. My plans are to extend both back pieces (and bodice strip) all the way across the back and have them overlap. I was thinking of snap strips to attach the 2 pieces or maybe even a long piece of velcro. LOL!!! It would still be nice and flowy and look a lot like the original but with more coverage.


----------



## kimmylaj

just to let everyone know...noah ( wish trip)  is back in the hospital and needs lots of prayers. thanks everyone


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> I really love the idea of fabric co-ops but most have not turned out so well. It has taken me well over 8 months to receive some fabric which was summer and spring and received a few weeks before Christmas. It was not a very good experience. It seems it is alot of work and that manufacturers can just change whatever they want as they are out of that print or what not! Sometimes it is a coordinating print where you also bought other things to go along with it and then can't get the one so the others are useless.
> 
> I have pretty much just resorted to paying full price here and there. The $ savings was nice (up to about $3/yd on some) but I would rather order what I need when i need it now.
> 
> Even with just the fabric swaps. Quite a few never received fabric or are still missing fabric after several attempts to get with the person involved and being told several times that their fabric was shipped. In fact right now there are still a couple who have not received their fabric from a swap that took place 2 or so months ago!
> 
> So, I don't want to be a downer but really wanted to let everyone know my experiences. Just so some thought can be put into it. The money is paid up front of course so the person can order the fabric.
> 
> Oh, and also, you pay a cutting/paypal/shipping fee to the person usually and then shipping to yourself on top of it. My last one was much faster then the usual co-op goes (about 5 weeks before I got my fabric) but in the end I saved about $1.25/yd on 4 yds of fabic.




This is good information to have Jessica- I think it's important to have all the info (good and "bad")  so people can make informed decisoins. Thank you for sharing your perspective.


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> I've ordered from several coops, and one time I sponsored a minnie dot coop order.  I can just say from that one experience that I wouldn't want to have to do that again.  It took FOREVER for the fabric to come in, and I felt really bad that people were needing their fabric and I didn't have it to send.  From what I've read on the coop boards, to be in charge of something like this is VERY intense.  There are TONS of bolts of fabric to deal with, and you have to cut it, have a place set up to for shipping and keep it all straight.  Someone would need a separate room just to deal with this, I would think.  Then, you've also got the whole issue of having to have a wholesale license to deal with the individual companies.  THAT would be a major undertaking.  In addition to all of these issues, you'd also have the issue of people who those that would order fabric and then decide they didn't want it and the owner of the group would be stuck with the fabric.
> 
> It sounds like a great idea - but it would be a LOT of work.



I also think there has the be a commitment on the person who organizes it. I was in Shannon's minnie dot purchase and I remember being frustrated that it took so long, but Shannon was really good about communicating what was going on, which I really appreciated. So besides all the work with the fabric, Shannon was sending messages to all of us keeping us informed, which was work too. I just want the person thinking about it to be aware of every part of the purchase that she will be responsible for.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.





















and here are some pics I took of just the shirts.  I am including these because I love the shots of the kids


----------



## karebear1

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pics I took of just the shirts.  I am including these because I love the shots of the kids




Ok- this is simply JUST TOO CUTE!!!  Such an imagination- and I love the color combos. GREAT JOB!  And cute kids too! All those pics are darling!


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi everyone,

For those of you that may be thinking about purchasing something from HSN there is a code that I found on www.naughtycodes.com.


C56574   15% off your first single-item purchase with a maximum savings of $75 12/31/09 

I have used this site for the past couple of years with great success.

I've been reading the Disboutiquers Board from the beginning, but have posted only a few times. I love everyone's creations. I also love the fact that so many have had a new interest in sewing. I've been sewing for close to 40 years, and I get motivated with the work that everyone has been doing.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## my*2*angels

kimmylaj said:


> just to let everyone know...noah ( wish trip)  is back in the hospital and needs lots of prayers. thanks everyone



Prayers being said!


----------



## InkspressYourself

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pics I took of just the shirts.  I am including these because I love the shots of the kids


These are awesome.  I love the hat!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Where do you find codes for YCMT??


----------



## troijka

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



I am totally interested in many of the colors.  (esp. pink, red, YELLOW, multi and black).
Christi


----------



## Floridamomof2

Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.  

Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet. 




this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.











I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby. 











Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## minnie2

I just can't keep up with you all!  

Here is my 2 cents about c-ops or swaps.  Not that you asked for it but that has never stopped me before!
 I would be VERY careful with them I ahve heard too many cases of things gone bad and never receiving what they where promised!  Mainly some one is trusting and sends out the fabric they said they would swap and they KNOW the other person got it.  Then that other person NEVER send what they promised.  Which to me is stealing but hey that is my opinion.  that is just NOT right.  I have also heard to cases where every one send the money to get the fabric in a co op and the fabric NEVER comes.  Once again stealing.  No cool!  
So for these reasons I won't do it.  Sadly there are far too many people in this world who can't be trusted.  Now if you know the person and really trust them then go for it.  But i can only think of a handful of people I would swp with.  Then again I am not a trusting person..


----------



## disneylovinfamily

karebear1 said:


> Ok- this is simply JUST TOO CUTE!!!  Such an imagination- and I love the color combos. GREAT JOB!  And cute kids too! All those pics are darling!





InkspressYourself said:


> These are awesome.  I love the hat!



THANKS so MUCH!


----------



## revrob

delete


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



Before I'm willing to to sign up for a co-op - could you please verify that the fabric that you were questioned about in the fabric swap thread has or has not been shipped? Another member had posted a question to you regarding whether or not you had shipped fabric that you had promised over a month ago. You have not answer that question on the thread. It causes me to wonder whether or not I would want to order fabric from someone that may or may not follow through on the deal. I certainly don't want to invest in fabric and never receive what I've paid for.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aksunshine said:


> So I worked on this today. I was thinking about a tutu bottom, but I'm not sure about it now. What should go on the bottom in your opinion?



I love that material.  I have been eyeing it at wallyworld for months, but not sure if dd will wear an outfit with pirates on it yet.  Love what you did with it!



emcreative said:


> Yes exactly that Boo!  Lizzie got it because she looked just like Boo when she was little and EVERYONE called her that (even my high school students (I was teaching then)!  Of course I can't find the picture of her dressed up as Boo for Halloween, but here's what she looked like the next summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was with the "Baby" style stuffed animals, they come wrapped in a little blanket! This doesn't look just the same to me (maybe it's cuter in person?) but Lizzie took the doll on vacation with her up north with her biodad so I can't snap a pic:



Not only does she look just like Boo, she looks just like my cousin when she was about the same age!  She is too cute!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are my very first Vida's thanks the the tutorial posted on the boards a few days ago (I'm sorry, but I can't remember her name on here right now but her blog is lyin' on the couch watching oprah ).  I was surprised to see how easily they went together and I will definitely be making more.  My DD's loved them!!!
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for so many pics!



I know I already told you I love this dress...but I had to repost it and say thanks for the inspiration.  I finished mine last night and it looks very similiar to yours. 



Piper said:


> Traci,
> 
> Here is the Pooh toile I made for Margaret.  Since they are leaving for their wish trip so soon, I just used a couple of fabrics I already had.  It is a very simple dress.  I hope it will be easy for her mother to dress her in.



That is too cute!  i love little dresses!  And I do adore pooh toile.



3huskymom said:


> Here's the AK outfit  I finished for Hayleigh today. I'm not quite sure why the shirt turned out a little tight, I made it the same size as others I've done and they've been on the big side. I may add a ruffle to it. It the portrait peasant top and the flouncy skirt both Carla C's. The applique design is HeatherSue's new safari mickey head.
> 
> ANd drumroll please.....I'm halfway through my first Feliz! Hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow and have pictures to share!
> 
> Get ready for too many Hayleigh pics!



I love the AK outfit!  I am hoping to work on mine today.  



troijka said:


> I know I posted these pics a million years ago, but they remain my favorite outfit I made for our last Magical Gathering.  i have to say I like my new stuff that I am making for our upcoming trip, but I haven't taken pics to post yet. (I will soon).  Enjoy!



I love that material!  those outfits are really cool!



emcreative said:


> As I'm starting our photobook and getting my trip report ready, I thought I'd post a few pics of Melissa's (mommyof3princess) awesome outfits in action!



The cindy dress is very pretty.  Definitely the type to wear in Florida in the summer!  And that hula skirt is really cute!



troijka said:


> Okay, one more...i made this for my daughter for Halloween a few years ago.  She wore it to the last Pirate and Princess Party we attended. Got LOTS of attention.  Captain Jack Sparrow loved it...he even gave her a special coin to take to "Moe's Tavern" and ask for Larry.  They would then turn her into a real pirate...but she MUST be grown up first. (she is desperately waiting. The coin has a place of honor in her room)  Sorry her head is cut off, I was trying to show more of the outfot.  It is a crazy background, but it was the best pic I have of the outfit...



I love that outfit!  I really wish my little one was into pirates already!



MiniGirl said:


> The hem is even, btw. I think it was just not hung properly on the form.



I don't see anything wrong with the flower.  I love that outfit!  It is precious.



lovesdumbo said:


> Here are the tunics I made for my girls and my great niece.



They came out great!  That is probably the next pattern I need to buy!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my youngest DD(6) a couple of things for our trip Wednesday.  Here's a simple little Buzz sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Dug (Up) Vida.  It is growing on me.  I need to do more applique so I can get better and be happy with the results.  Emma LOVES it so that is what really matters!



My dd would love that buzz dress!  She is obsessed with him!  And that dug Vida is cute!  Love it!



mom2rtk said:


> I haven't done the Evil Queen yet, but plan to do so for myself (YEAH!) for MNSSHP this year.... I already did a new Snow White for my daughter and we plan to stalk Snow and her dwarfs at the Halloween party for some fun pics!



That outfit is amazing.  You can see how much work went into it~


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> This is what I'm leaning toward, especially because I can make payments:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> Brother pe 700ii with USB (5x7 hoop)





aimeeg said:


> This is the one I have and I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!





sahm1000 said:


> I'm looking at a very similar machine with a very similar price tag, the Brother PE 750D.  I am looking at my Brother dealer and they don't have the PE 700 II.  This seems to be the same basic machine though.  Same hoop size, embroidery only, etc.  The only difference seems to be that the 750D comes with the Disney embroideries already on the machine, which I really don't care about since I'm not wild about the ones they have.
> 
> Just curious, here is a question for Heathersue!  I'm wondering how long does it take you to digitize a face?  I cannot afford the software for digitizing anytime soon but I was just curious.


I have been watching youtube videos to learn software and the Brother PE 700ii was shown and looks good.  I do like the idea of preloaded Disney characters though.  I also read that Sears, Huskavarna and ??? are all really the same machine.  

Trying to do my homework and learn before buying.  Keep the suggestions coming please.  Is anyone also going to get the software?  Or has it?  What is it like?  Is it easy to learn after learning PS4?

I want to buy software first and learn it then get the machine.


----------



## kathyell

Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)

A few pics of my pixie:

Full view:





Closeup of the leaf hem and detail on the shorts hem:




I did that dang rolled hem with an iron, a regular sewing machine, and my two bare hands! I really need a serger!

Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:





I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!


----------



## Floridamomof2

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















[/QUOTE]

Great job!!! I am going to purchase this design and am so glad to see it stitched out.  I bought my son some frankie fabric (it is purple with little green frankie heads). I bought several yards and was going to make some shorts for him and some to sell at our Mom2mom sale that we have here in Sept.  It is still pretty warm here in Oct so shorts will be great.  Also did you stitch it on a piece of fabric then stitch the fabric to the shirt?  How did you stitch the piece of fabric to the shirt?  It looks a little like it is fraid on the edge of the big piece.  I like that look and my have to case it.  Thanks for post.  Love it!!!!


----------



## kathyell

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.



These are cute as the DICKENS!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

kimmylaj said:


> traci
> here is the autograph book i put in the mail for margaret today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry pics are so big



That is really pretty!  I love the castle on the front!  I made dd's autograph book last year, and I don't think I will have time to make one this year.



Stephres said:


> I made this for the little girl Traci posted about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my sister:



That Hammah dress is cute.  And of course I love the tunic...but dh says I have been spending too much lately.



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow you all have been moving fast!  I have been sewing away.  I made several mickey head applique shirts.  The ones below I made for the boys and all four adults.  And since my parents are coming this year, I made them each shirts zebra and red mickey shirts that we have from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the princess dress I finished today.



the minnie dress and matching shirts are cute!  Love the princess twirl dress.  Your dd is growing up so fast!




3huskymom said:


> I finished my first Feliz! I used the Trillium Design tutorial and it was immensely helpful. Couldn't have done the Feliz without it! Get ready for lots of pictures!



I LOVE this dress!  You did a great job!  I am inspired to finish the Feliz I started back in March!



karamat said:


>



This came out really cute!  Love the fish!



WDWAtLast said:


> Wow - I am pages behind - but I finished my two patchwork twirl dresses!!! Thanks to Mirandag819 who shared with me how to merge the SImply Sweet halter top and the patchwork twirl skirt!!!



Love the colors in that twirl dress!  Very pretty!



LisaZoe said:


> Front:



That is amazing and beautiful!  I think that would fit dd perfectly!



squirrel said:


> Front



That is relly pretty.  I think I have that pattern sitting around somewhere!  Is it a butterick pattern?



littlepeppers said:


> Finished DD MNSSHP jumper.
> 
> This is the daytime view.  Thanks Heathersue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just flip it over for MNSSHP at night.



That is so cute!  I love the reversible for am and pm!  What ingenuity!



pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...



That is really pretty.  Love that material!



tnmom25 said:


> Ok, I've not shared anything in FOREVER!  So, here goes...
> 
> My Emma top, which funny enough is for my dd4 Emma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these tanks for the girls when we were planning to go to WDW in September.  But, they still wear them at home, so not wasted time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a LisaZoe Tshirt resell that I bought and made these capris to match



That zebra outfit is really cute!  And the matching tops are great!  You did a great jon on the tink shorts to match Lisa's top!



aimeeg said:


>



That is really cool!  I like the whole attitude too!


----------



## Adi12982

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.



I'd be interested depending on the cost - because you can get blts of that at Joann's with 40% off coupons. . . so depending on that I would be interested.


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.
> 
> This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...



cute dress.  and great fabrics from the co-op. cant wait to see what you make.




ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, just adorable. (baby and dress)
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute,
> 
> 
> 
> disneylovinfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great.
> 
> 
> 
> Floridamomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are great.  My little cousin would love the froggy top.  So sweet of you to make a dress for DD friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job.  Hopefully the wait won't be too long for you guys to see tink.  Sounds like you have a good strategy.
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh! Finally baby Hannah fell asleep! So I can post a few photos.
> 
> This fabric I picked up when I was checking out a new shop, showed it to DD3 who said she wanted a dress out of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first experience with co-ops, my fabric arrived in the mail today!
> [/URL]



That is a very cute cupcake dress!  I love that princess material too!



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



Very cute dress and a very cute baby!



jham said:


> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.



Very cute!  Love that material!



disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.



What cool outfits!  My dd loves them!  She said I need to make her one!



Floridamomof2 said:


> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!



What a cute froggy outfit!  And the minnie AK outfit is really neat!



kathyell said:


> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:



You did a great job on that!  and yes, you need a serger!  I love mine.

Yeesh!  I am all caught up now.  that took over an hour just to comment!  And prayers for Noah.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Floridamomof2 said:


> Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.
> 
> Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!


I love the look on your dd's face in the last picture.  So cute.  The outfits are cute too.



kathyell said:


> Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)
> 
> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the leaf hem and detail on the shorts hem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that dang rolled hem with an iron, a regular sewing machine, and my two bare hands! I really need a serger!
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!


I love the outfit and your dd is gorgeous.

I really want a serger too.  But I also want a Mac Airbook and new speakers, the list goes on and on.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Floridamomof2 said:


> I am so glad to see it stitched out.  I bought my son some frankie fabric (it is purple with little green frankie heads). I bought several yards and was going to make some shorts for him and some to sell at our Mom2mom sale that we have here in Sept.  It is still pretty warm here in Oct so shorts will be great.  Also did you stitch it on a piece of fabric then stitch the fabric to the shirt?  How did you stitch the piece of fabric to the shirt?  It looks a little like it is fraid on the edge of the big piece.  I like that look and my have to case it.  Thanks for post.  Love it!!!!




These are not embroidered   I hand drew them and then appliqued them on with my machine.  I appliqued frank on the purple and then put it on the shirt.  I used a straight stitch about a 1/4 from the edge of the fabric so it will fray when worn and washed.  I started the fraying by pulling some threads out but it will look better once it is washed once.


----------



## Tink561

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pics I took of just the shirts.  I am including these because I love the shots of the kids



Very cute!


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> Actually, the ones I have only came in those sizes. I know there are more accurate dress forms for pattern making but those are beyond my means (the ones I've seen are around $600 each). I got mine on  for about $60 each plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from swimming so I'm feeling fairly cool. I'll try to get caught up on all my email, PMs and various other messages tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the Hula print with those coordinates. Those colors look great on Lily.
> 
> My idea for a revision of the Emma pattern is to make the back all one piece with a small 'keyhole' type opening below the button. The other thought was to make the back and back contrast each one piece rather than two that open in the center. I'd make them longer than the pattern has them. I could then insert elastic into the contrast once it's top stitched so the top still fit the same but could be slipped on over the child's head. Since I've never made the pattern as it's designed, I'd need to do a test to be sure the top could be slipped on fairly easily.
> 
> The other idea would be to add a placket to either side of the back main pieces before adding the contrast so the plackets line up with the edge of the contrast. Then I'd put buttons & buttonholes on down the back. The first and last options would keep the silhouette as close as possible to what it is now. The other option might add a bit more flare to the top than it has now.



Love all those ideas!



karamat said:


> YES!  That's the fabric.  Thanks so much.
> 
> How much of each fabric did you need to make the stripwork version of that pattern?  I have the pattern on order from a co-op, but I'm going to a BIG quilt shop sale Thursday and want to be prepared in case I find something I can't live without  (and all I can find on-line is the yardage for the solid top/skirt).  TIA!



Okay, not sure what size you are making but here are the fabric requirements for the stripwork/long sleeved version.

2T: 1/2 yds. main fabric, 2/3 yds contrast fabric, 1/8 yd fusible interfacing
3T, 4T, 5T and 6:  2/3 yds main fabric, 2/3 yds contrast fabric, 1/8 yd fusible interfacing
7: 2/3 yds main fabric, 3/4 yds contrast fabric, 1/8 yd fusible interfacing

On the strips it calls for 10 strips so that may help you figure your fabric better.

Here are the strip sizes in inches:

2T: 6x12
3T: 6x13
4T: 6x14
5T: 8x15
6:  8x16
7:  8x17




anggye said:


> We will be staying at the Fairfield Inn by McDonalds. We normally stay at Ramada Maingate, but Fairfield had a better deal. In all the times we have been to DL, we have never sayed onsite, unless you count the time I went with my family and we all camped out at the campgrounds where California Adventure is now!!
> 
> Where are you both staying? I know that 2 of you will be there at the same time we are.




Cool!  We usually stay at the Fairfield.  This year we are trying Hojos so we'll be next door neighbors!  I also have 4 kids similar ages to yours but I have 2 boys and 2 girls.  (DDwillbe12, DS10, DS6 and DDwillbe4).  Now get posting photos! 




Forevryoung said:


> Ok, I'm officially back "in" (and I would love to do a fabric co-op, I've signed up for a few and never ordered anything)
> 
> My best friend and her husband (both disney obsessed) had a baby boy 3 months ago. I'll have to get pictures of everything I've made.
> 
> We are planning the baby's first Disney trip for October (my birthday weekend!) and I HAVE to make some cute outfits of course. It's just hard to find baby boy stuff!
> 
> Now that I'm going to be making more clothes, I want a serger- do most/many of you have the brother 1034D from walmart? do you miss the coverstitch option that the more expensive machines have? I want to potentially sell my creations, would the Brother be enough?



I love my walmart brother and it is definitely enough to create a professional looking seam that is sell-worthy.  



MiniGirl said:


> I have always LOVED this fabric, and I really like what you've done with it. Like ya'll, I don't care for it being so open in the back. I know. I'm a bit prudish and prefer a bit more structure and guaranteed coverage. I was going to make a it into a wrap top. My plans are to extend both back pieces (and bodice strip) all the way across the back and have them overlap. I was thinking of snap strips to attach the 2 pieces or maybe even a long piece of velcro. LOL!!! It would still be nice and flowy and look a lot like the original but with more coverage.



Thanks, that is kind of what I was thinking in my mind.  Doing it however is another story...



disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.



That is just adorable!  Your kids are the best little models. 



Floridamomof2 said:


> Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.
> 
> Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet.
> 
> 
> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!



Very cute!  I love the mickey ribbon on the pillowcase dress!



kathyell said:


> Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)
> 
> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!



Your DD is beautiful and she really does look exactly like a baby Tink!


----------



## tnmom25

kathyell said:


>



I agree, she does look like a baby Tink!!!  I LOVE this dress!


----------



## tadamom

Hey Ladies & Tom.....

I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.

Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.

Please, please pray for my friend!

Thanks!


----------



## my*2*angels

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!



Prayers said!

LOVE the tink!  Your daughter looks just like her! Soo cute!


----------



## revrob

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!



I'll be praying!


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I was just emailing the district salesperson to find out about the size of the dots. I also requested an updated price list. So when I find out all the particulars on this line I will let you know.
> 
> I do have an acct with Westminster~Amy Butler. I have not made an intial order with them yet. I really wanted to order some things a few months ago and then they stopped printing that line!
> 
> Aimeeg...I will keep you posted.



Put me down for being interested too!  I've never participated in a coop before but my nearest JoAnnes is over an hour away and then they never have what I'm looking for!


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......

Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern..... 

Anyway, here's how it looks:


----------



## jenb1023

kimmylaj said:


> just to let everyone know...noah ( wish trip)  is back in the hospital and needs lots of prayers. thanks everyone





my*2*angels said:


> Prayers being said!



I'm glad to see this was posted earlier and that some of you saw it.  I just wanted to repost because this family really needs all of the prayers and good thoughts we have to send.

Noah is very sick and according to the family's blog they weren't sure if he would make it through the night last night.  There have not been any updates yet today.

They were recipients of the Big Give earlier this year and their DIS name is ndloewen.  Below is a link to their blog. 

http://www.noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/ 

Thanks!


----------



## Mirb1214

karebear1 said:


> Ok- this is simply JUST TOO CUTE!!!  Such an imagination- and I love the color combos. GREAT JOB!  And cute kids too! All those pics are darling!


 
SO CUTE!!  And your kids really like each other too!!  I don't think I could pay my kids and have them love on each other for a picture


----------



## pixeegrl

jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up.  I resized those photos, I swear.


I like it the way it is and I LOVE the fabric but...
Could you extend the back panels and overlap them a bit, kind of criss-crossing the straps?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!



Prayers being sent up.


----------



## pixeegrl

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.


I would love to go in on a buy for some yardage. I have bought a ton from fabric obsession (new member) and the Yahoo group one


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Which software do you have and which one do you like the best?  Embird or the Brother software?  Does Brother work with Embird and vice versa?

Thanks friends, I knew I could count on all of you for help.

I am at work...again...my house is a mess but I am at my job instead.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



I think it looks JUST like the one from the picture in the Disneyland window!  I love it!!


----------



## pixeegrl

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tink561

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend
> Thanks!



Praying!


----------



## aimeeg

VBAndrea said:


> I've seen beads and jewelry on etsy for very reasonable prices, but I just went ahead and bought a set of colored clay to make my own beads.  Once I get fabric I'll just do beads to coordinate with what I choose.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make some of the fancy princess beads, but I'm pretty sure I can manage to make a Mickey head for bracelets and coordinating ones for hair bows and the like.



On etsy candylandbeads is really good. 



kathyell said:


> Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)
> 
> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the leaf hem and detail on the shorts hem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that dang rolled hem with an iron, a regular sewing machine, and my two bare hands! I really need a serger!
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!



Oh my goodness if you dd does not look like Tink I am not sure who does! Keep in mind they open Toon Town around 9:45 now. 



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



Your dress is beautiful. I have to say I am in the middle of three blue/pink Sleeping Beauty dresses. I sent one off yesterday. I told her if I ever saw another pink/blue dress it would be too soon!!!  

I have to finish up my girls tonight. Then it will be a while before I tackle anything having to do with Sleeping Beauty! LOL


----------



## ncmomof2

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!



Prayers sent!


----------



## anggye

Prayers are being said for your friend and family.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneylovinfamily said:


>



So cute!



mom2rtk said:


>



Love it!  Can't wait to see it on your daughter~


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



Looks great.  You did an awesome job.


----------



## tracipierce

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!



That is just terrible, I will keep her and her family in my prayers



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



Fabulous dress, doesn't look court jestery at all!



kimmylaj said:


> just to let everyone know...noah ( wish trip)  is back in the hospital and needs lots of prayers. thanks everyone



I will keep Noah and his family in my prayers also


----------



## anggye

The Frankenstein outfits from Disneylovinfamily are way cool!! I want one of those hats for myself!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

disneylovinfamily said:


>



These are adorable!! 



revrob said:


> Before I'm willing to to sign up for a co-op - could you please verify that the fabric that you were questioned about in the fabric swap thread has or has not been shipped? Another member had posted a question to you regarding whether or not you had shipped fabric that you had promised over a month ago. You have not answer that question on the thread. It causes me to wonder whether or not I would want to order fabric from someone that may or may not follow through on the deal. I certainly don't want to invest in fabric and never receive what I've paid for.



I can certainly understand your concern. And to answer your question yes I have sent my fabric from the swap I think you are talking about. I didn't realize that was even on the swap board, I will have to go check it out and answer it over there. 



Adi12982 said:


> I'd be interested depending on the cost - because you can get blts of that at Joann's with 40% off coupons. . . so depending on that I would be interested.



I was thinking the same thing myself. That is why I have the email into the district sales person for the updated price list and will figure that out and let everyone know.  I know some do not have JA in their area so for some it might be worth it for others it may not. 

I saw the post about the co-op price for cutting fees & shipping to the co-op leader. I think if was just us going in on the buy it wouldn't be like some of the others I have seen. I know of one that is an extra $1.75 a yard for shipping to the leader & their "cutting fee". 



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



That is really awesome! That is sure to be a hit.


----------



## mom2rtk

aimeeg said:


> Your dress is beautiful. I have to say I am in the middle of three blue/pink Sleeping Beauty dresses. I sent one off yesterday. I told her if I ever saw another pink/blue dress it would be too soon!!!
> 
> I have to finish up my girls tonight. Then it will be a while before I tackle anything having to do with Sleeping Beauty! LOL



Just out of curiosity, which pattern do you use??? I think I'm swearing off of this one for a while!  I'm tearing parts of it apart right now trying to get it to hang evenly at the same length all the way around. 

I love the way the full circle skirt with the horsehair braid hangs, but all I'm thinking is "never again!"

I'd love to see a picture of your pink/blue dresses!

I guess my timing is good. You said if you never see one again it's too soon.... and here's mine...........


----------



## angel23321

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.



I would love to get the minnie dot in multiple colors. Even just to have..it's so hard to find fabric around here. 

I've been trying to catch up..I go away for a girl's weekend and you move! LOL. I had way to much to catch up on!


----------



## jham

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



beautiful!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> These are adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can certainly understand your concern. And to answer your question yes I have sent my fabric from the swap I think you are talking about. I didn't realize that was even on the swap board, I will have to go check it out and answer it over there.
> 
> 
> That is really awesome! That is sure to be a hit.



Oooh, does that mean you mailed me the pirate fabric?  I have not received it yet so let me know when it was mailed.


----------



## InkspressYourself

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!


Prayers for your friend.  I'm so sorry to hear that.  Everyone who knows her must be in shock.


----------



## aimeeg

mom2rtk said:


> Just out of curiosity, which pattern do you use??? I think I'm swearing off of this one for a while!  I'm tearing parts of it apart right now trying to get it to hang evenly at the same length all the way around.
> 
> I love the way the full circle skirt with the horsehair braid hangs, but all I'm thinking is "never again!"
> 
> I'd love to see a picture of your pink/blue dresses!
> 
> I guess my timing is good. You said if you never see one again it's too soon.... and here's mine...........



My dress was more of a SB inspired whimsical dress. The little girl I made it for Mom is a Diser so I am sure she will post pics at some point. My daughters dresses are more summery. I used one of the Simplicity patterns for parts. The dress was a Frankenpattern completely. I will have to check and see.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> Just out of curiosity, which pattern do you use??? I think I'm swearing off of this one for a while!  I'm tearing parts of it apart right now trying to get it to hang evenly at the same length all the way around.
> 
> I love the way the full circle skirt with the horsehair braid hangs, but all I'm thinking is "never again!"
> 
> I'd love to see a picture of your pink/blue dresses!
> 
> I guess my timing is good. You said if you never see one again it's too soon.... and here's mine...........




So which pattern for Sleeping Beauty do you like the best? Im curious since you ahve made so many.
I love your pink/blue dress- I think its perfect for Halloween. DD was just watching the movie and I noticed she is wearing the blue dress a lot more than the pink- so how did she become known for the pink one??

this must be on everyones mind as I have been looking for a pink/blue SB in a more everyday wear version , or maybe pink with "splotches" of blue....

Aimeeg Id love to see your dresses too!

so tired today, baby Hannah (what we call her around here) decided to skip her long sleep from 10-3 and was up every 2 hours or less last night. So no sewing for me today- I make too many mistakes.

I was thinking of doing the precious dress for Hannah for her 'baby dedication" I have some eyelet in white and blue that it might be pretty in. I did it in a size 1 I think, but this would be a size 3 months (size 0)- I dont know HOW I will manage the cuff on the edge of the sleeve, they will be so tiny. for the size 1 the cuffs were still small.

Has anyone done the Emma pattern by Modkids? If so, please post photos, Im trying to decide if I want to buy this pattern...


----------



## mom2rtk

aimeeg said:


> My dress was more of a SB inspired whimsical dress. The little girl I made it for Mom is a Diser so I am sure she will post pics at some point. My daughters dresses are more summery. I used one of the Simplicity patterns for parts. The dress was a Frankenpattern completely. I will have to check and see.



Sounds cool and yes, I'd love to see pics! And I certainly understand on the "frankenpattern" thing.....

I was just looking for someone to commiserate with me on 9384........


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So which pattern for Sleeping Beauty do you like the best? Im curious since you ahve made so many.
> I love your pink/blue dress- I think its perfect for Halloween. DD was just watching the movie and I noticed she is wearing the blue dress a lot more than the pink- so how did she become known for the pink one??
> 
> this must be on everyones mind as I have been looking for a pink/blue SB in a more everyday wear version , or maybe pink with "splotches" of blue....
> 
> Aimeeg Id love to see your dresses too!
> 
> so tired today, baby Hannah (what we call her around here) decided to skip her long sleep from 10-3 and was up every 2 hours or less last night. So no sewing for me today- I make too many mistakes.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the precious dress for Hannah for her 'baby dedication" I have some eyelet in white and blue that it might be pretty in. I did it in a size 1 I think, but this would be a size 3 months (size 0)- I dont know HOW I will manage the cuff on the edge of the sleeve, they will be so tiny. for the size 1 the cuffs were still small.
> 
> Has anyone done the Emma pattern by Modkids? If so, please post photos, Im trying to decide if I want to buy this pattern...






There are really only 2 patterns I have seen with a pretty authentic Sleeping Beauty. The pink/blue one I just did was Simplicity 9384. It's a handful, but the skirt is a full circle, very pretty and SO fun to twirl in.... but a pain in the you know what to make!! It has 16 pieces, each of which is backed with lining, and edged and hand hemmed with horsehair braid. That's what gives the bottom it nice flowing quality, so it does more than just hang there...

The other one is Simplicity 5835. It has a nice skirt, but not a full circle. Not nearly as challenging as the other.......

I think we all imagine her in her pink because that's what someone at Disney decided they should market many years ago!!!

And sorry the baby isn't napping. I feel for you. But you are wise to know when to step away from the sewing...... I do that every now and them, despite the pile of work waiting for me. Sometimes you can just do more harm than good!!!


----------



## aimeeg

mom2rtk said:


> Sounds cool and yes, I'd love to see pics! And I certainly understand on the "frankenpattern" thing.....
> 
> I was just looking for someone to commiserate with me on 9384........



I have used that one before. I made this with the top. I ended up having to do major alterations because it was ginormus!!!






This time around I used the "Easy" pattern since I only need bits of it.


----------



## eeyore3847

I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!















and the back has an apple!





Lori


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I was thinking of doing the precious dress for Hannah for her 'baby dedication" I have some eyelet in white and blue that it might be pretty in. I did it in a size 1 I think, but this would be a size 3 months (size 0)- I dont know HOW I will manage the cuff on the edge of the sleeve, they will be so tiny. for the size 1 the cuffs were still small.



I was thinking of making one for baby Isabel for when she gets her baby blessing at church (we also don't baptize baby's).  I haven't made the dress AT ALL yet. . . but I was thinking maybe to use bias tape for the cuff of the sleeve - do you think that would work??  I also have to decide what fabric to use, but I have a list of to-do stuff for the baby that I have to get done before I go and buy any more fabric.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Introducing Evangeline!
This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....

























(she was excited to wear the petti!)


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)



So very cute! How did you do that ruffle around the bottom?


----------



## eeyore3847

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)



very cute!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I was going to rouch? it but I could not get my serger to do the rolled hem correctly no matter what the book said to do so I folded the fabric in half, zigzagged over the edge to finifh it and sew it together then ironed it flat so the seam was in the middle of the back and hand ruffled it when I pinned it to the skirt and attached it to the botom of the skirt. Th top layer of the skirt should be gathered more over Mickey's Head but it is ok. Or I should have put Mickey a little farther down.
Tahnks for the compliments!


----------



## InkspressYourself

eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back has an apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Congratulations on the new computer They are all great but I really love the school one



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)


 I love the look on her face.    Very pretty and I like the bottom ruffle also.  Great job.


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> I just can't keep up with you all!
> 
> Here is my 2 cents about c-ops or swaps.  Not that you asked for it but that has never stopped me before!
> I would be VERY careful with them I ahve heard too many cases of things gone bad and never receiving what they where promised!  Mainly some one is trusting and sends out the fabric they said they would swap and they KNOW the other person got it.  Then that other person NEVER send what they promised.  Which to me is stealing but hey that is my opinion.  that is just NOT right.  I have also heard to cases where every one send the money to get the fabric in a co op and the fabric NEVER comes.  Once again stealing.  No cool!
> So for these reasons I won't do it.  Sadly there are far too many people in this world who can't be trusted.  Now if you know the person and really trust them then go for it.  But i can only think of a handful of people I would swp with.  Then again I am not a trusting person..





revrob said:


> Before I'm willing to to sign up for a co-op - could you please verify that the fabric that you were questioned about in the fabric swap thread has or has not been shipped? Another member had posted a question to you regarding whether or not you had shipped fabric that you had promised over a month ago. You have not answer that question on the thread. It causes me to wonder whether or not I would want to order fabric from someone that may or may not follow through on the deal. I certainly don't want to invest in fabric and never receive what I've paid for.




Ouch! having read these posts and the few others, I'm beginning to feel a little leary about fabric co-ops. Even if things are ok and all is well, I think that rather then go through all the anxiety of a co-op, I'll just wait for sales to come along. You guys know me and my quirky ways.....I'd be so full of anxiety over all this that you'd be visitng me in the nut house!  And that just can't happen because there are no fanny packs allowed and they take away the pink feather boas there.... (not that I know this first hand... it's just wild rumor!! LOL)

Also- for those thinking about building their own co-op from Disboutiquers:  If you're seriously thinking about doing this, rather then trying to add one more thing onto this thread- it'd be a good idea (just like for the fabric swap) to start a seperate thread about it. GOOD LUCK IF YOU GO AHEAD WITH IT! Hope it works out for all of you! 



tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!



Prayers for your friend and Noah being said.  



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:




i think this is turning out cute! Love your stuff!


----------



## tricia

eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back has an apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Nice to see you back.  Love the new stuff.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....



Very cute.


----------



## 3huskymom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have seriously considered trying to set up a co-op...I have wholesale accts with a about 5 different distributors. Today I was looking at one of the websites and I found the various colors of Minnie-Dot we have all loved from JoAnn, even the yellow.
> 
> Here are the ones I found:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a bolt of everyone of them....especially the yellow & the multi color dot.  I would order if there was any interest from others.


I would be interested in this, depending on the price.


Floridamomof2 said:


> Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.
> 
> Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!


Great job! I love that mickey ribbon!


kathyell said:


> Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)
> 
> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the leaf hem and detail on the shorts hem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that dang rolled hem with an iron, a regular sewing machine, and my two bare hands! I really need a serger!
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!


Love it! 


mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:


I love the dress! Great job!


eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back has an apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I really like the blue Lilo outfit!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....


I love the colors! Mind if I CASE that???


karebear1 said:


> Also- for those thinking about building their own co-op from Disboutiquers:  If you're seriously thinking about doing this, rather then trying to add one more thing onto this thread- it'd be a good idea (just like for the fabric swap) to start a seperate thread about it. GOOD LUCK IF YOU GO AHEAD WITH IT! Hope it works out for all of you!


I agree!


----------



## sahm1000

I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!



Oh BOY!!!  that's definetly banana dance worthy!!  I'm so excited for you!
What's the first thing you're gonna make with it?


----------



## jham

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)



so cute!  Loved the fashion show!



eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back has an apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



darling outfits Lori!



sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!




Yay Benita!!!  I can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!



CONGRATS


----------



## livndisney

Jham clean out your Pm's LOL  (Please)


----------



## TinaLala

sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!



I'm so jealous!!  I've just started to think about getting one after my sil got one last weekend.  I'm so jealous!!  I just can't justify the cost, I wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## sahm1000

TinaLala said:


> I'm so jealous!!  I've just started to think about getting one after my sil got one last weekend.  I'm so jealous!!  I just can't justify the cost, I wish they weren't so expensive.



I probably can't justify it either, but I've really wanted it and the dealer I bought it from gave me a decent deal and threw in the smaller 4x4 hoop (it comes with the 5x7 but I figured for little things for babies it might be useful), some stabilizer, prefilled bobbins and lessons on it.  

So for all of you experienced users out there.........where do you buy your embroidery thread and what brand have you had the best luck with?  Does anyone know of any great deals on it?  The store where I bought the machine had a set of 25 for $60 but I didn't know if that was a good deal or not.


----------



## SallyfromDE

sahm1000 said:


> I probably can't justify it either, but I've really wanted it and the dealer I bought it from gave me a decent deal and threw in the smaller 4x4 hoop (it comes with the 5x7 but I figured for little things for babies it might be useful), some stabilizer, prefilled bobbins and lessons on it.
> 
> So for all of you experienced users out there.........where do you buy your embroidery thread and what brand have you had the best luck with?  Does anyone know of any great deals on it?  The store where I bought the machine had a set of 25 for $60 but I didn't know if that was a good deal or not.



You could keep an eye on JoAnnes. Sometimes they have 50% off thread and they carry Sulky. That's what I like the best. Bobbin thread, I have to stick with the Janome or Brother thread. My machine (PE180D) doesn't like other bobbin threads. Although I know of other people with the same machine that don't have trouble.


----------



## aheape1979

Hi Everyone!
I've been lurking around here for a while, and thought I would post this question. . . 
Does anyone have a great idea for outfits/costumes for a family?  DH, myself, DD4 and DD2 have tickts to MNSSHP.  The girls have princess dresses, but I would love to match, even if it means getting them another outfit.
I've seen families in cute t-shirts, but wasn't sure if that was appropriate for MNSSHP.  Any input is welcome!

P.S.-  I really would like to have minimal work involved.  PM me if you are on Etsy, etc. and would sell a set of outfits (reasonably priced)!


----------



## karamat

jham said:


> Okay, not sure what size you are making but here are the fabric requirements for the stripwork/long sleeved version.
> 
> 2T: 1/2 yds. main fabric, 2/3 yds contrast fabric, 1/8 yd fusible interfacing
> 3T, 4T, 5T and 6:  2/3 yds main fabric, 2/3 yds contrast fabric, 1/8 yd fusible interfacing
> 7: 2/3 yds main fabric, 3/4 yds contrast fabric, 1/8 yd fusible interfacing
> 
> On the strips it calls for 10 strips so that may help you figure your fabric better.
> 
> Here are the strip sizes in inches:
> 
> 2T: 6x12
> 3T: 6x13
> 4T: 6x14
> 5T: 8x15
> 6:  8x16
> 7:  8x17



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  Now to get my shopping list ready.  

The quilt shop sale I'm going to tomorrow is supposed to have 3000 bolts of fabric for 50 - 75% off.  The shopping center where the store was located received heavy damage during hurricane Ike last year and the quilt shop has not been able to reopen so far.  I love getting a good deal, but I feel for the shop owners!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!



Wow, I am green with envy but so happy for you.  Do keep me posted and let me know if you like it or not.  Can't wait to see the new things.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> I was thinking of making one for baby Isabel for when she gets her baby blessing at church (we also don't baptize baby's).  I haven't made the dress AT ALL yet. . . but I was thinking maybe to use bias tape for the cuff of the sleeve - do you think that would work??  I also have to decide what fabric to use, but I have a list of to-do stuff for the baby that I have to get done before I go and buy any more fabric.



Adi, I wouldnt do purchased bias if thats what you mean. I know when I did the last one it was tricky because it was too small to go around my machine, and trying to sew with the foot inside and nothing to hold it- does that make any sense???


Oh and I LOVE that dress Miss Evangeline has on!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!



congrats!! Enjoy it... it is a great machine!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!






Lori


----------



## twob4him

I know someone posted about it already today but I am deeply concerned about Noah...he is so gravely ill and I am just praying for a miracle. I hope he makes it today.


----------



## Tink561

eeyore3847 said:


> I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/loritaylor3847/IMG_9131.jpg
> 
> Lori



Monday???  Oh my!  What are you going to do while the kids are in school?

Any plans for a Disney trip soon?


----------



## eeyore3847

Tink561 said:


> Monday???  Oh my!  What are you going to do while the kids are in school?
> 
> Any plans for a Disney trip soon?



I'll still have nicholas at home for a while so wish it was totally free here at the house..
still contemplating a trip in october...... booked a room but nothing else bought!

Lori


----------



## Tink561

eeyore3847 said:


> I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I love that!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

There were so many gorgeous things posted today!!! I feasted my eyes on everything!!! 




*Here is the result of lots of time/work! *












I am just showing you a few pics...I will post more on my blog. I have to update it tonight. And I still haven't revealed the "big announcement" news....  I'll have to do that soonerish too! 


I still need to make my other DD her skirt. Everything is appliqued and ready to go I just have to assemble it. I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.




*Ok now for the credits!!!!!*
God - everything
Disney characters - Walt Disney
Embroidery Machine - Janome MC 10000
Applique designs - Diva Duds (on etsy) Characters (5x7 size)
Wording - Disney font "Safari" - KaboDesignsdotcom and StitchOnTime for the "adventure".
Tee - Old Navy
Fabric - Walmart.....Special thanks to MINNIE 2 for sending it!!! 
         and some from Joann Fabric 
Notions - Joann Fabric and various other stores!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> I am just showing you a few pics...I will post more on my blog. I have to update it tonight. And I still haven't revealed the "big announcement" news....  I'll have to do that soonerish too!



UM ya you do because some of us have been checking your blog obsessively


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Sad news...Noah passed away today


----------



## jham

KAREN clean out your PM box if you ever want help finding that thingamajiggy!



eeyore3847 said:


> I'll still have nicholas at home for a while so wish it was totally free here at the house..
> still contemplating a trip in october...... booked a room but nothing else bought!
> 
> Lori



When and where did you book?  We're going in October.  JUST DO IT!  LOL.  It will be our first stay at the Hojo.  I finally booked airfare so no turning back now!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> UM ya you do because some of us have been checking your blog obsessively



Yeah, why do you think she's tormenting us?


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



I just read that.  Here is the blog post:


It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.

Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.

No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> I just read that.  Here is the blog post:
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.
> 
> Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.
> 
> No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.



Beautiful isn't it


----------



## billwendy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



God Bless this family -


----------



## kimmylaj

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



what a beautiful family i am so glad they shared noah with all of us


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



Thank you for posting Kristine. I had been following along and praying and it wasn't looking good. But he is now free of all pain!

I'll see if we can't dig up his address and send cards. I am not sure we still have it though. My wonderful idea of how to keep them didn't work!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Thank you for posting Kristine. I had been following along and praying and it wasn't looking good. But he is now free of all pain!
> 
> I'll see if we can't dig up his address and send cards. I am not sure we still have it though. My wonderful idea of how to keep them didn't work!



Thanks Jessica...let me know if you find it


----------



## eeyore3847

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



so sad... I will be thinking of them all


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> When and where did you book?  We're going in October.  JUST DO IT!  LOL.  It will be our first stay at the Hojo.  I finally booked airfare so no turning back now!




oct 11 - 15th at the hojo!! is that your dates too?

Lori


----------



## karebear1

karamat said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  Now to get my shopping list ready.
> 
> The quilt shop sale I'm going to tomorrow is supposed to have 3000 bolts of fabric for 50 - 75% off.  The shopping center where the store was located received heavy damage during hurricane Ike last year and the quilt shop has not been able to reopen so far.  I love getting a good deal, but I feel for the shop owners!



DALLAS PEOPLE.......Where is this store?? I'll be in the Dallas area on Friday and I'll be there for 11 days! I need info people INFO! Where are the good quilting shops in the DAllas Ft. Worth are to visit???




twob4him said:


>



This turned out very cute! 



jham said:


> KAREN clean out your PM box if you ever want help finding that thingamajiggy!




OH BOY!!!  THINGAMAJIGGY NEWS!!!!!   I'm on my way to clean it out right now!


Saying prayers for Noah's family again.


----------



## jessica52877

I have asked for Noah's address and will update if/when I can get it. I am sure a flood of cards would bring a little smile to their faces!


----------



## karebear1

Oh Jeanne.............  my room is all clean now.... can I have my surprise?!?!?!?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> Ouch! having read these posts and the few others, I'm beginning to feel a little leary about fabric co-ops. Even if things are ok and all is well, I think that rather then go through all the anxiety of a co-op, I'll just wait for sales to come along. You guys know me and my quirky ways.....I'd be so full of anxiety over all this that you'd be visitng me in the nut house!  And that just can't happen because there are no fanny packs allowed and they take away the pink feather boas there.... (not that I know this first hand... it's just wild rumor!! LOL)
> 
> Karen ~co-ops are definitely not for everyone. I got a box from another co-op today and for me it was like Christmas, I had forgotten about a few of the fabrics I order. It is a waiting game really. I think I like it because I love the suprise of getting new fabric & it really is just a stash builder for me.
> 
> Also- for those thinking about building their own co-op from Disboutiquers:  If you're seriously thinking about doing this, rather then trying to add one more thing onto this thread- it'd be a good idea (just like for the fabric swap) to start a seperate thread about it. GOOD LUCK IF YOU GO AHEAD WITH IT! Hope it works out for all of you!
> 
> I had the same thoughts & thought about starting a yahoo group for it was what I was thinking..Or I have a web designer right @ my finger tips that I could use..But it is so hard to get him to do stuff for me. Wonder why that is?





twob4him said:


> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *



That is really cute. I love the fabric combo.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



Oh that is so sad. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Adi12982

eeyore3847 said:


> I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!


That is sooo early!!  When do they get out for the summer?  In Miami we have three more weeks than you.

The outfit is adorable, btw, love the appliques tie's!



twob4him said:


> There were so many gorgeous things posted today!!! I feasted my eyes on everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just showing you a few pics...I will post more on my blog. I have to update it tonight. And I still haven't revealed the "big announcement" news....  I'll have to do that soonerish too!
> 
> 
> I still need to make my other DD her skirt. Everything is appliqued and ready to go I just have to assemble it. I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok now for the credits!!!!!*
> God - everything
> Disney characters - Walt Disney
> Embroidery Machine - Janome MC 10000
> Applique designs - Diva Duds (on etsy) Characters (5x7 size)
> Wording - Disney font "Safari" - KaboDesignsdotcom and StitchOnTime for the "adventure".
> Tee - Old Navy
> Fabric - Walmart.....Special thanks to MINNIE 2 for sending it!!!
> and some from Joann Fabric
> Notions - Joann Fabric and various other stores!


GORGEOUS!  And I'd LOVE a tutorial!


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> I just read that.  Here is the blog post:
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.
> 
> Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.
> 
> No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.



That just got tears in my eyes.  So sad but at the same time it is wonderful that he is no longer in pain, and I am comforted to know they will be with their little boy again someday.


----------



## Tweevil

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today





jham said:


> I just read that.  Here is the blog post:
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.
> 
> Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.
> 
> No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.




Oh my goodness that is sad - sent chills down my spine.  I just started to read about Noah...   I will send white light and my blessings to Noah's family and friends and ask for strength to help them through this difficult time.  I hope he is dancing with the angels now.  Bless those who shared in his life.


----------



## jham

eeyore3847 said:


> oct 11 - 15th at the hojo!! is that your dates too?
> 
> Lori



Aaah!  I'm the 6-11, come a day early!


----------



## bclydia

I just came here to share the news about Noah's passing.
I see that it's been posted already.  My heart just breaks for his family.


----------



## karamat

karebear1 said:


> DALLAS PEOPLE.......Where is this store?? I'll be in the Dallas area on Friday and I'll be there for 11 days! I need info people INFO! Where are the good quilting shops in the DAllas Ft. Worth are to visit???



The big sale I posted about is Thursday only and in Galveston (about 4 - 5 hours South of Dallas).  Sorry!  I've heard of some good fabric shopping in Dallas, but I've never done any there.


----------



## lori123

Has anyone here made the farbenmix skirt "Insa"?  If so - could you PM me - I have a question and would LOVE some help


----------



## WDWAtLast

*Here is the result of lots of time/work! *












I am just showing you a few pics...I will post more on my blog. I have to update it tonight. And I still haven't revealed the "big announcement" news....  I'll have to do that soonerish too! 


I still need to make my other DD her skirt. Everything is appliqued and ready to go I just have to assemble it. I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.






*Ok now for the credits!!!!!*
God - everything
Disney characters - Walt Disney
Embroidery Machine - Janome MC 10000
Applique designs - Diva Duds (on etsy) Characters (5x7 size)
Wording - Disney font "Safari" - KaboDesignsdotcom and StitchOnTime for the "adventure".
Tee - Old Navy
Fabric - Walmart.....Special thanks to MINNIE 2 for sending it!!! 
         and some from Joann Fabric 
Notions - Joann Fabric and various other stores![/QUOTE]

Soooo very cute!! Love explorer Mickey!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



i am so sorry!! I am new to this thread, but this post made my heart ache!!



karamat said:


> The big sale I posted about is Thursday only and in Galveston (about 4 - 5 hours South of Dallas).  Sorry!  I've heard of some good fabric shopping in Dallas, but I've never done any there.





I need details!! i am in Houston - Jersey Village area - where in galveston??


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today





jham said:


> I just read that.  Here is the blog post:
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.
> 
> Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.
> 
> No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.


 My heart goes out to Noah's family and all who loved him.  This is such sad news.  Many, many thoughts and prayers to them all.  God Bless little Noah!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> Aaah!  I'm the 6-11, come a day early!




I wish.. have to stick with there fall break schedule.... we might see you in passing on the 11th.
Lori


----------



## jessesgirl

I am in Dallas and there is a huge store called Childress Fabrics it has alot of home interior stuff there but alot of other stuff too it is off of GoodLatimer near SMWright frwy.. There are also a ton and I mean ton of wholesale fabric places off of HarryHines and Walnuthill .. The litterally line the streets, and most have at least 1 sometimes 2 or 3 other fabric stores behind them that you can not see from the street and all of them sale to the public.. Hope that helps


----------



## karamat

WDWAtLast said:


> I need details!! i am in Houston - Jersey Village area - where in galveston??



The sale is Thursday at Moody Gardens in the 9th floor ballroom from 10am - 7pm.  The shop is Quilts by the Bay - they had a large shop on the island and I loved stopping in whenever I was on the island.  The building they were in was damaged during Ike and they haven't reopened since then.  The newsletters they've sent out say they'll have 3000 bolts of undamaged fabric, plus some more bolts that were flooded (and have since been washed.)  In addition to fabric they will have other items, including 17 years of shop quilts, for sale.  

My mom and I are heading down to be there as close to 10 as we can, then we'll have lunch on the island, and hit Sew Contempo on the way home.  I expect it will be an expensive day for me


----------



## karebear1

jessesgirl said:


> I am in Dallas and there is a huge store called Childress Fabrics it has alot of home interior stuff there but alot of other stuff too it is off of GoodLatimer near SMWright frwy.. There are also a ton and I mean ton of wholesale fabric places off of HarryHines and Walnuthill .. The litterally line the streets, and most have at least 1 sometimes 2 or 3 other fabric stores behind them that you can not see from the street and all of them sale to the public.. Hope that helps



This is very valuable information! While my DH may not ever appreciate your educating me about these stores, I will be forever grateful fo your shopping expertise!  THANKS FOR ALL THOSE IDEAS!!!  

Anyone else know of any good places in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area??

I googled this subject and I found a place (don't know the name right now) in Carrolton- it looked like it was kind of an 'old fashioned' downtown place-- cutsey area store. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?? Would it be worth taking a trip there for that store?


----------



## aimeeg

lori123 said:


> Has anyone here made the farbenmix skirt "Insa"?  If so - could you PM me - I have a question and would LOVE some help



Other than the flounce this is my absolute favorite skirt to make! I have made a bunch. What is your question?


----------



## sahm1000

Machine Embroidery Question!!!


Hey Ladies!  I've been messing around with my new machine tonight and I had a question about fonts.  If I wanted to purchase a font how do I use the font to embroider a name onto fabric?  Is each letter of the name stitched out as a seperate design or is there a way to combine the letters into one design?  TIA for your help!


----------



## lori123

aimeeg said:


> Other than the flounce this is my absolute favorite skirt to make! I have made a bunch. What is your question?



I am tracing the pattern right now....I was wondering about the "yolk" - it has way more lines than the dotted cutting lines - LOL.  So - if I am making a 110/116 - is the yolk supposed to be 26 3/4 x 6 1/4???  And is that one piece - with only one seam?  I would also love your opinion on sizing - how it runs.  Oh - one last question - seam allowances, I didn't add them to the bottom of the skirt pieces - do you think that will be ok size wise?
TIA!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> There were so many gorgeous things posted today!!! I feasted my eyes on everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just showing you a few pics...I will post more on my blog. I have to update it tonight. And I still haven't revealed the "big announcement" news....  I'll have to do that soonerish too!
> 
> 
> I still need to make my other DD her skirt. Everything is appliqued and ready to go I just have to assemble it. I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok now for the credits!!!!!*
> God - everything
> Disney characters - Walt Disney
> Embroidery Machine - Janome MC 10000
> Applique designs - Diva Duds (on etsy) Characters (5x7 size)
> Wording - Disney font "Safari" - KaboDesignsdotcom and StitchOnTime for the "adventure".
> Tee - Old Navy
> Fabric - Walmart.....Special thanks to MINNIE 2 for sending it!!!
> and some from Joann Fabric
> Notions - Joann Fabric and various other stores!


Oh Cathy I LOVE IT!  I am so happy I found that fabric for you!  She looks so adorable in it and the outfit is fab!  


I wasn't involved in Noah's give but the news is just heart wrenching...


----------



## teresajoy

anggye said:


> I am finally getting the nerve up to post. I have been lurking here for the last year. We are avid visitors at Disneyland, but have never been to the World. We are planning an Oct. trip to DL, and my husband thinks I'm crazy because I have started making customs. You all are a really bad influence on me. After each custom I see, I feel a need for a new one!!



 



pixeegrl said:


> Trying again since my pics didn't work earlier....Finished another VIDA. This has to be my new favorite pattern and it is soooo easy. I took off the bottom panel and just added the ruffle instead so it was a bit shorter. Can't wait to see this one on Abby. Dot fabric is Amy Butler and the other I picked up at Hancock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That is such a cute dress! 






ncmomof2 said:


> I made my first dress for my baby girl.  It took longer than most of the dresses I have made for my 3 year old!  It is a little big but I have two months until we go to Disney!



AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! I love it!! Oh my your daughter is just so cute too!!! 



Stephres said:


> I have seen apple (and pear fabric) at JoAnn's. HTH!
> 
> Megan picked out bright yellow bees and apples for her back to school outfit. Not what I would have picked but ok!
> 
> JoAnn's did cut me new fabric for the hole and let me keep the one that was damaged. They were very nice about it!
> 
> Megan was throwing the ball to the dog and somehow the 8 pound dog ran into to her and knocked her down on the tile. I was quick thinking and gave her a freezer pack and let her look at youcanmakethis.com. Soon she was laughing instead of crying looking at all the cute kids in their outfits. She especially likes the baby booties. Or she likes me saying "booties." She saw Tom's bag and said that Leighanna is such a crazy girl and she misses her.  And she loved Shannon's Princess in July dresses. Such an easy kid!



Too funny! I hope Megan is ok though! 





jham said:


> Okay, while I was in photobucket I uploaded photos of Lily's revised Hula Hut outfit.  I ended up not liking the first top I made to go with these pants so I made the Emma swing top and I like it much better! Like Lisa I'm hoping to figure out how to get the back to overlap a bit and not be so open, unless she wants to make a tutorial for that   And I don't know why I keep taking photos by that corner of the wall where Luke crashed into the baseboards with the vacuum and it got put back together but the paint did not get touched up...I know you noticed.



I love this Jeanne! And, Lily's hair looks adorable! 



my*2*angels said:


> Soo cute!  and yeah, you know Teresa noticed!



Who me?? 





Floridamomof2 said:


> Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.
> 
> Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!



Love the outfits!Great job! 



kathyell said:


> Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)
> 
> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:



How cute is that!!?? That is just adorable!!! Your daughter looks just like tink! 





mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



Great job!! It looks wonderful! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



This is FABULOUS!!! Seriously beautiful!!! 



sahm1000 said:


> I probably can't justify it either, but I've really wanted it and the dealer I bought it from gave me a decent deal and threw in the smaller 4x4 hoop (it comes with the 5x7 but I figured for little things for babies it might be useful), some stabilizer, prefilled bobbins and lessons on it.
> 
> So for all of you experienced users out there.........where do you buy your embroidery thread and what brand have you had the best luck with?  Does anyone know of any great deals on it?  The store where I bought the machine had a set of 25 for $60 but I didn't know if that was a good deal or not.



WOO HOO!!

For thread, Heather and Jessica order from this site, and like it. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml  It's very inexpensive. 



twob4him said:


> There were so many gorgeous things posted today!!! I feasted my eyes on everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *




I LOOOOOOVE this, Cathy!!! WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anggye

That blue Lilo outfit is darling. I bought some pink material and was planning on making outfits just like that for DL. Lilo & Stitch breakfast is my families favorite!! 

Miss Evangeline is adorable and her dress is darling.

I have been playing with the idea of getting an embroidery machine for my B-day next month, but I,m having trouble justifying it.

I can't remember who posted this but in part 15, someone made a stripwork Alice in Wonderland dress. My 3 year old DD looked at that forever asking for that dress.


----------



## eeyore3847

anggye said:


> That blue Lilo outfit is darling. I bought some pink material and was planning on making outfits just like that for DL. Lilo & Stitch breakfast is my families favorite!!



oh thanks... that is what i made them for.. that breakfast is the best.. sometimes a walk from an off site... but the food is always spot on!!!

Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.


Love these sets! THey are so adorable! I like how you did the applique on a different fabric.



kathyell said:


>


I love it! That fabric is really perfect. I hope she gets to meet those fairies, and not wait too long. I know my parents skipped it because of the long line.



mom2rtk said:


>


Gorgeous! You are nuts for not thinking it is perfect. 


eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!


Everything is so cute. I really like Lilo and the school set. The quilt shop here has some fabric with crayon markings all over it. Now I want some!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> (she was excited to wear the petti!)


Omgooses! That is just fabulous! I love it. The petti picture is the best. 


sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!


How awesome! I have the PE700 which is almost identical to that machine. It is a great machine! Very user friendly too.




eeyore3847 said:


> I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Wow.. that outfit is very trendy. I'd think it would be super popular. What a cute idea.



twob4him said:


> *Ok now for the credits!!!!!*
> God - everything
> Disney characters - Walt Disney
> Embroidery Machine - Janome MC 10000
> Applique designs - Diva Duds (on etsy) Characters (5x7 size)
> Wording - Disney font "Safari" - KaboDesignsdotcom and StitchOnTime for the "adventure".
> Tee - Old Navy
> Fabric - Walmart.....Special thanks to MINNIE 2 for sending it!!!
> and some from Joann Fabric
> Notions - Joann Fabric and various other stores!


I love this too. You guys are killing me. I need to go to DW!!!! 
I like how your skirt panels are done so you can see the characters very well. A pet peeve of mine is skirts with embroidery all over them and you can't see it because it is so gathered and bunched up. I always try to make them show like you did in the skirt. It looks like you did it differently than I did so I'd love a tutorial!





jham said:


> I just read that.  Here is the blog post:
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.
> 
> Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.
> 
> No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.


I'm glad that their family knows Jesus, and knows that Noah is with him. 



karamat said:


> The big sale I posted about is Thursday only and in Galveston (about 4 - 5 hours South of Dallas).  Sorry!  I've heard of some good fabric shopping in Dallas, but I've never done any there.


You're killing me!! I want to go so bad. 45 minutes isn't far, but I know I'll have a hard time convincing the hubby.




jessesgirl said:


> I am in Dallas and there is a huge store called Childress Fabrics it has alot of home interior stuff there but alot of other stuff too it is off of GoodLatimer near SMWright frwy.. There are also a ton and I mean ton of wholesale fabric places off of HarryHines and Walnuthill .. The litterally line the streets, and most have at least 1 sometimes 2 or 3 other fabric stores behind them that you can not see from the street and all of them sale to the public.. Hope that helps


Shannon and I got to go to the Harry Hines area. We went to Golden D'or(not sure of the spelling). It was incredible the amounts of fabric in that place. It was huge!! I only bought a few things. I got some really cheap Michael Miller fabric, and that made my trip worthwhile. I wish I lived closer so I could spend a couple hours in there. 


I'm off to Houston in the morning to see Phantom of the Opera. I've wanted to see it since I was a little girl, so I am very excited! I wanted to see it in New Orleans because of the gorgeous theater we used to have there. I'm hoping it will be just as magical in Houston though. Hubby and I are going alone, so we plan on having a nice little romantic time. 
You ladies don't sew too much while I'm gone. I already feel so lazy for not pumping out at least one custom a week like it seems all of you do.
I'm going to bring my smocking with me though. I love to smock in the car!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Embroidary thread - not that I have a machine but started using the embroidary thread to do the appliques. (Especially now that I have the right sized needles) I bought mine off for basicly a dollor a cone - Brand is TheraDelight  it is 40wt, 110 yds each - I bought 2 sets of 24 each -  a spring & a winter set, and it was free shipping. I bought it this way because I was tired of having to go to the store if I wanted to try out an applique. I don't know if it is a good brand because I haven't done much applique yet but it says it is colorfast and does not fade through washing or sun. So I am going to try it.


----------



## karebear1

karamat said:


> The big sale I posted about is Thursday only and in Galveston (about 4 - 5 hours South of Dallas).  Sorry!  I've heard of some good fabric shopping in Dallas, but I've never done any there.




Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  RATS!  Oh well... it was certainly worth asking about, adn if I were there, I might actually gomthere just forthe heck of it! ya know- make a little trip of it and stay overnoght nad do some exploring.
Anyway....

I wanna see all you come back with and hear about the deals that you got!  please post when you return!


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> This is very valuable information! While my DH may not ever appreciate your educating me about these stores, I will be forever grateful fo your shopping expertise!  THANKS FOR ALL THOSE IDEAS!!!
> 
> Anyone else know of any good places in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area??
> 
> I googled this subject and I found a place (don't know the name right now) in Carrolton- it looked like it was kind of an 'old fashioned' downtown place-- cutsey area store. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?? Would it be worth taking a trip there for that store?



I was gonna tell you about the stores on Harry Hines that someone else told you about - that's all I know.  I'd love to know more about this place in Carrolton though.  Hope someone can answer you!  Have fun shopping!



sahm1000 said:


> Machine Embroidery Question!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!  I've been messing around with my new machine tonight and I had a question about fonts.  If I wanted to purchase a font how do I use the font to embroider a name onto fabric?  Is each letter of the name stitched out as a seperate design or is there a way to combine the letters into one design?  TIA for your help!




It depends on the machine.  Some machines will allow you to add designs and move them around to where you want them to be before you stitch them out.  If yours does not do that, you will need digitizing or editing software that will allow you to combine all of the letters and save as a design before importing into the machine.


----------



## karebear1

Shannon- where's Longview?


----------



## karebear1

Shannon- Here's the website for that place in Carrolton- taht's all the info I have on it. I googled quilt shops in Dallas and a blog of sorts , came up . This person decided to go visit quilt stores all over Texas and this is one of the places she went to. She said it was a do not miss.  Anyway- here's the link to the store. i was just wondering if anyone had been there and if it was worth the time or not?

http://theoldcraftstore.com/wordpress/


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> For thread, Heather and Jessica order from this site, and like it. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml  It's very inexpensive.



I  that Teresa always has the answer to this! I have get up and look at my box if not!

I have used this for 9 years and  it! I have also used Medeira (too expensive) and Brother (again expensive) and they work well but WAY too costly and no better then the marathon.


----------



## Rymer

Hey Ladies
these outfits are looking fabulous! I have not been doing any sewing as of lately....it's just been crazy busy at my house and I've been exhausted! anyway....I'm looking for a super simple twirl dress pattern.....I've seen a lot on Etsy that i know I could make but cant' find the pattern for it.  usually they are strips of fabric going vertically and a simple halter style top.  does anyone know what I'm talking about? If you know of a pattern could you PM me with it? thanks so much! I appreciate all the help you've all given me. hopefully my sewing improves!


----------



## TinaLala

*jham* - your girls are about the same age as mine and awhile ago you posted pictures of Minnie shirts you made each of them.  I'm trying to explain to DH that I want to do the same type of thing, but "he needs to see it" in order to understand it.  Would be kind enough to repost the picture of the girls in the Minnie suntops - I believe they were jumping/on someone's bed.

I picked up the red and black pokadot fabric last night and I figured I'd do a line of yellow rickrack on the seam between the red and black and make suntops but a little longer.  Of course I have little to no time to make them, but the girls will be coming home late tonight so that gives me two hours to cut and try to sew something together without them seeing it.


----------



## WDWAtLast

karamat said:


> The sale is Thursday at Moody Gardens in the 9th floor ballroom from 10am - 7pm.  The shop is Quilts by the Bay - they had a large shop on the island and I loved stopping in whenever I was on the island.  The building they were in was damaged during Ike and they haven't reopened since then.  The newsletters they've sent out say they'll have 3000 bolts of undamaged fabric, plus some more bolts that were flooded (and have since been washed.)  In addition to fabric they will have other items, including 17 years of shop quilts, for sale.
> 
> My mom and I are heading down to be there as close to 10 as we can, then we'll have lunch on the island, and hit Sew Contempo on the way home.  I expect it will be an expensive day for me



Thanks for the info! I won't make this sale - too long of a drive with a 5 and almost 8 year old - plus I couldn't shop for long with them!!!  I can't wait to se what great fabrics you find!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

karebear1 said:


> Shannon- Here's the website for that place in Carrolton- taht's all the info I have on it. I googled quilt shops in Dallas and a blog of sorts , came up . This person decided to go visit quilt stores all over Texas and this is one of the places she went to. She said it was a do not miss.  Anyway- here's the link to the store. i was just wondering if anyone had been there and if it was worth the time or not?
> 
> http://theoldcraftstore.com/wordpress/



I would love a link to the blog with all of the Texas stores!! After Jham posted that the adorable prints in her dd's dress were Timeless Treasure brand - I did a search and found a quilt store that carries that brand only a few miles from me!! But I would love to see if there are other stores close to me!!



Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> these outfits are looking fabulous! I have not been doing any sewing as of lately....it's just been crazy busy at my house and I've been exhausted! anyway....I'm looking for a super simple twirl dress pattern.....I've seen a lot on Etsy that i know I could make but cant' find the pattern for it.  usually they are strips of fabric going vertically and a simple halter style top.  does anyone know what I'm talking about? If you know of a pattern could you PM me with it? thanks so much! I appreciate all the help you've all given me. hopefully my sewing improves!



I know that Carla C ( www.youcanmakethis.com ) has a stripwork dress that sounds similar to this - and her patterns are very easy to use!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)



Soooo cute - love the different polka dots that you used!


----------



## ncmomof2

Thanks for all the kind works about the baby dress, and my sweet little girl!  It really is encouragement to keep sewing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today


Of course I am crying but know he is with God and in peace.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> There were so many gorgeous things posted today!!! I feasted my eyes on everything!!!
> 
> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just showing you a few pics...I will post more on my blog. I have to update it tonight. And I still haven't revealed the "big announcement" news....  I'll have to do that soonerish too!
> 
> 
> I still need to make my other DD her skirt. Everything is appliqued and ready to go I just have to assemble it. I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.


Cathy this is just amazing work and count me in on a tutorial!


----------



## twob4him

MinnieVanMom said:


> Just beautiful.  Did you digitize some of it yourself?  Is it applique or embroidery?  Just really loving the designs and your talent


Thanks so much...no I can't digitize but I can buy really well!!!  For this set I had purchased designs (see credits) back in June.


----------



## aksunshine

I saw that Noah passed away on my facebook this morning. I am in tears. That poor family. I said a prayer and asked Levi to watch for him.


----------



## twob4him

MinnieVanMom said:


> Cathy this is just amazing work and count me in on a tutorial!





twob4him said:


> Thanks so much...no I can't digitize but I can buy really well!!!  For this set I had purchased designs (see credits) back in June.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your interest!!! I will definately do the sew-along tutorial. I would say that since the panels are so big, the outfit is probably best for ages 4 and up. I'll try to do it at the end of next week or the week after. I have some other stuff  going on in the mean time. I will let you know when I post it on my blog. I did update my blog last night in the midst of the whole sad news about Noah. Again, my heart and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## my*2*angels

TinaLala said:


> *jham* - your girls are about the same age as mine and awhile ago you posted pictures of Minnie shirts you made each of them.  I'm trying to explain to DH that I want to do the same type of thing, but "he needs to see it" in order to understand it.  Would be kind enough to repost the picture of the girls in the Minnie suntops - I believe they were jumping/on someone's bed.
> 
> I picked up the red and black pokadot fabric last night and I figured I'd do a line of yellow rickrack on the seam between the red and black and make suntops but a little longer.  Of course I have little to no time to make them, but the girls will be coming home late tonight so that gives me two hours to cut and try to sew something together without them seeing it.



Just in case Jeanne doesn't see this until later I thought I saw them in the photobucket account.  the Link to the photobucket is in the very first post! HTH!


----------



## Neko

Love all the cute clothes.  I want to make t-shirts for our next trip.  Who did you write to/e-mail at Disney to get permission to use the images?  Could you post the address? In particular, I want make shirts with Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck.  Thanks!!


----------



## jham

TinaLala said:


> *jham* - your girls are about the same age as mine and awhile ago you posted pictures of Minnie shirts you made each of them.  I'm trying to explain to DH that I want to do the same type of thing, but "he needs to see it" in order to understand it.  Would be kind enough to repost the picture of the girls in the Minnie suntops - I believe they were jumping/on someone's bed.
> 
> I picked up the red and black pokadot fabric last night and I figured I'd do a line of yellow rickrack on the seam between the red and black and make suntops but a little longer.  Of course I have little to no time to make them, but the girls will be coming home late tonight so that gives me two hours to cut and try to sew something together without them seeing it.



Thanks!  In case you didn't find them in the photobucket account here they are:


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pics I took of just the shirts.  I am including these because I love the shots of the kids



So cute! Seriously, those are adorable & I love that hat!


Floridamomof2 said:


> Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.
> 
> Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

Did you guys see the new smiley called Noah :


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

that is awesome


----------



## aimeeg

lori123 said:


> I am tracing the pattern right now....I was wondering about the "yolk" - it has way more lines than the dotted cutting lines - LOL.  So - if I am making a 110/116 - is the yolk supposed to be 26 3/4 x 6 1/4???  And is that one piece - with only one seam?  I would also love your opinion on sizing - how it runs.  Oh - one last question - seam allowances, I didn't add them to the bottom of the skirt pieces - do you think that will be ok size wise?
> TIA!



You know I will have to dig the pattern out.  I have all the hard copies in another area. I will look at it and get back to you. 



Neko said:


> Love all the cute clothes.  I want to make t-shirts for our next trip.  Who did you write to/e-mail at Disney to get permission to use the images?  Could you post the address? In particular, I want make shirts with Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck.  Thanks!!



I think it is a fine line between selling and personal use. I do not think there is anyone at "Disney" that will give you permission to make shirts esp since they have a "tee shirt making" store now.

I did find this site when I did a quick search. I have not read all of it but on the first page there is a woman who actaully reports people on ebay. 
https://www.hipgirlclips.com/forums.../3686-why-you-can-not-sell-disney-crafts.html


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



This is so neat!  It looks just like the dress in the window at Disney!  



eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



They are all great, but I love the lilo one!  That is too cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)



That Is just awesome!  I love that outfit.  I would love to create that for Sara beth.  Just awesome!



sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!



Here are some more bananas for you!  So esiting!



eeyore3847 said:


> I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



A very cute outfit!  Can't believe they start school so early.  Probably too hot to do much else, anyhoo.



twob4him said:


> There were so many gorgeous things posted today!!! I feasted my eyes on everything!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *



This is really pretty!  I would love a sew a long for the skirt.  Could use it by next week?? 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



I saw this earlier this morning and it has broken my heart.  I feel so bad for Noah's family.  I hope they can find peace in knowing that he is no longer with pain and is in the Lord's arms now.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

kathyell said:


> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the leaf hem and detail on the shorts hem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that dang rolled hem with an iron, a regular sewing machine, and my two bare hands! I really need a serger!
> 
> Obligatory Tinkerbell impression picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!



That's so cute!  She makes an adorable Tink!



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been working away at my first pink/blue Aurora. It's almost done. It's not grabbing me, but I'm sure we'll have a lot of fun at the park. I guess I'm just thinking it's a bit too "court jester-ish"......
> 
> Of course it doesn't help that I chose to use Simplicity 9384. I've only done that one 3 or 4 times before, and I forgot how much I hate that pattern.....
> 
> Anyway, here's how it looks:



gorgeous!



eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back has an apple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those are great as always.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> (she was excited to wear the petti!)



I really like that dress, but I love that pouty face.  She's a doll.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Neko said:


> Love all the cute clothes.  I want to make t-shirts for our next trip.  Who did you write to/e-mail at Disney to get permission to use the images?  Could you post the address? In particular, I want make shirts with Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck.  Thanks!!



As long as you are not selling your items, you do not need permission to make something for personal use.


----------



## angel23321

sahm1000 said:


> I probably can't justify it either, but I've really wanted it and the dealer I bought it from gave me a decent deal and threw in the smaller 4x4 hoop (it comes with the 5x7 but I figured for little things for babies it might be useful), some stabilizer, prefilled bobbins and lessons on it.
> 
> So for all of you experienced users out there.........where do you buy your embroidery thread and what brand have you had the best luck with?  Does anyone know of any great deals on it?  The store where I bought the machine had a set of 25 for $60 but I didn't know if that was a good deal or not.



I have a Brother machine. I have found the (unfortunately - due to price) the brother embroidery thread works best.  My machine HATES sulky thread and I haven't really tried too many others since the brother works so well.


----------



## angel23321

jham said:


> I just read that.  Here is the blog post:
> 
> 
> It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I write this blog.
> 
> Noah earned his wings today. Just after 2pm this afternoon he went to be with Jesus.
> 
> No more tubes...no more pain...he is whole.



My thoughts and prayers are with that family.


----------



## emcreative

/wave 
Was sick yesterday, think I'm back today.  Was so sad to read about Noah.


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.  The inspration for the sets was this great knit hat that I got off   I just love how they turned out and can't wait for halloween to roll around.  I am halloween mode around here with lots of ideas scetched out.  Now i just need time to make them come to fruition.


Love this!  So original and creative; just awesome!



Floridamomof2 said:


> Everyone is amazing and I want to thank you for giving me the inspiration and motivation to figure out how to sew.  I had a working knowledge because my Mother and Grandmother have always sewn.  I just never picked it up.  I have had a machine in my cabinet for close to 10 yrs that I rarely used.
> 
> Here are a couple things that I had taken pics of.  I have also made a an outfit for my DD and a couple pillow case shirts that I do not have pics of yet.
> 
> this is actually like a skort (it looks like a skirt in the front but shorts in the back).  Just can't really tell in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also going to make one of these for my DD friend whose birthday is next week and is going to Disney for really the first time.  The last time she went she was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!!


These are great!


kathyell said:


> Okay, so after two test bodices (I just took measurements off of something that fits my daughter well instead of using a pattern, so I wanted to make sure it was right) and two do-overs on the leaves at the bottom of the shirt (finally decided on a rolled hem because everything else was too bunchy) I have at last finished my daughter's Tinkerbell set for her to wear when we visit the fairies next week. (And I was cutting it close! We fly out on Friday!)
> 
> A few pics of my pixie:
> 
> Full view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I got this done and I hope we can run fast at Toontown rope drop in a few days so we don't have to wait too long until my girl can meet Tink! I plan to pick her up and carry her, running, to the Meet-the-Fairies line. If that doesn't get me there with a wait of less than 90 minutes, then I'm not sure what would have!


She looks just like Tink!


tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom.....
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask all of you to say a prayer for a friend of mine.  If you've seen me on Facebook, you may have seen my status already.
> 
> Anyways.....her name is Keri Cain and a couple of days ago she had a heart attack and had to have quadruple bypass surgery.  They were having trouble with her blood pressure yesterday and I received word this morning that she had taken a turn for the worse and she was going into another surgery today.  They are preparing her for an artificial heart.  She is only 34 years old and has two small children -- a boy 4 years old and an 8 month old baby girl.  This girl was in good shape and is a nurse.  I just cannot believe that this is happening to someone so young.
> 
> Please, please pray for my friend!
> 
> Thanks!


Praying


eeyore3847 said:


> I AM BACK!!!! I finally got  a new computer.... laptop... got the great deal at walmart on sunday! oh yeah..
> anyways.. working on a few new designs.. but here is what I have not been able to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Awesome as always, especially love the school stuff!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!
> This is the first of our new Disney wardrobe for young Miss Evangeline. SHe is wearing a flowing summery Simply Sweet halter with a fuller  double layer twirly skirt in classic Mickey & Minnie colors. And to showcase her new dress she got to wear her sisters petti (safety pinned to a smaller size until hers gets here.) --Well, It;s not perfect but Evie sure loves it so I am happy. Hopefully Joci & Juliet will love theirs too when I get them finished.
> Thanks for looking. - Here are too many Evie's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she was excited to wear the petti!)


So so so so so so cute!


sahm1000 said:


> I am so excited!  I know I've mentioned it several times, but I finally pulled the trigger today and bought the embroidery machine!  I got the Brother PE 750D!  Woohoo!  Now if I can just figure out how to use it...................  One of my neighbors wants some fabric embroidered with her daughter's name on it so she can make her a nap mat for preschool so I think that will be my first project!


Congrats!! I wanted that one, but couldn't afford the extra, and my PES700ii is really close!  Can't wait to see what you make!


eeyore3847 said:


> I can not believe school starts monday already!!!! where did the summer go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Love it!!!


twob4him said:


> I still need to make my other DD her skirt. Everything is appliqued and ready to go I just have to assemble it. I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.[
> 
> God - everything
> Disney characters - Walt Disney
> Embroidery Machine - Janome MC 10000
> Applique designs - Diva Duds (on etsy) Characters (5x7 size)
> Wording - Disney font "Safari" - KaboDesignsdotcom and StitchOnTime for the "adventure".
> Tee - Old Navy
> Fabric - Walmart.....Special thanks to MINNIE 2 for sending it!!!
> and some from Joann Fabric
> Notions - Joann Fabric and various other stores
> Love this!  Can't wait to see the tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news...Noah passed away today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, prayers are being said for the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## anggye

I am so upset....I was appliqueing a t-shirt with Stitch for DD12 and my machine"ate" a hole in the t-shirt. Oh well, now I can start over, I wasn't too thrilled with how it was coming out!!


----------



## ibesue

Adi12982 said:


> Did you guys see the new smiley called Noah :



Awww, I was so saddened when I read about his passing.  I have his family in my prayers but its good to know that Noah is no longer in pain.



anggye said:


> I am so upset....I was appliqueing a t-shirt with Stitch for DD12 and my machine"ate" a hole in the t-shirt. Oh well, now I can start over, I wasn't too thrilled with how it was coming out!!



I had that happen just last week!  

So of course, I lost the rest of my quotes.  Everything is so cute!  Lori, great job with your new sets.  Happy you got a new computer!  We all need a mini meet up at Disneyland in Oct!

Twob4him, that outfit is sooo cute.  I have made the same minnie safari design.  But I did the 6X10 and when I finished, some of the stitching left raw fabric edges.    She was so sweet and sent me a corrected design right away.  I have been hesitant to use it!    It took a couple of hours to finish the one I did!

The blue & pink dress is too cute.  I love the traditional dresses!

The frankenstien sets are adorable.  I need to get looking at halloween fabrics!!  

The minnie dress is so fluffy and she is going to LOVE having her own petti!!

I know that there is more that I have forgotten, but know I saw it and loved it!!

Yesterday to get out of the heat, we went to Fabric Depot.  Thankfully, it was air conditioned!!  I could have stayed much longer, but the 3 others with me were getting a little bored.    It was kind of like being in IKEA, I was so overwhelmed!!  All fabric was 20% off yesterday, so I got a few things!  I was so excited to see Patty Young's Andalucia fabric there!!  I bought 4 differents prints.  I also bought a portabello pixie pattern that I have wanted to order for a while!  I just didn't want to pay shipping!  AND it was 20% off too!!  I really had to restrain myself!!


----------



## eeyore3847

anggye said:


> I am so upset....I was appliqueing a t-shirt with Stitch for DD12 and my machine"ate" a hole in the t-shirt. Oh well, now I can start over, I wasn't too thrilled with how it was coming out!!



hate when that happens!


----------



## InkspressYourself

I just started posting here a few weeks ago and read about Noah for the first time yesterday.  I will pray for his family.  

I love all of the new things that have been posted.  I've always been really fond of Halloween and fall, but I sew really slow.  So if I wanted to make my girls something for Christmas, I should probably start now.  Does anyone want to show off past Christmas dresses?  I'm new here so a repost would be new to me

I bought some halloween fabric and hope to make my dd something for WDW.  I love the dresses that are posted, but sometimes the dresses show more skin in the front than I would like.  I'm not describing it well, but when I look at my dd straight on, I don't want to see skin on the sides of where the bodies is.  Does that make any sense?

Do you think I would be better off to buy CarlaC's stripwork twirl, or simply sweet if I want to make sure there is good coverage in the front?

Dawn


----------



## sahm1000

ireland_nicole said:


> Congrats!! I wanted that one, but couldn't afford the extra, and my PES700ii is really close!  Can't wait to see what you make!




Did you get a really great sale on your PE700 II?  Even when I used the coupon code at HSN there was only around $30 difference between my machine and the PE 700II and since the dealer threw in some stabilizer, the 
4x4 hoop, some bobbins and a lesson I figured it was pretty much a wash.  Plus I got the satisfaction of buying it and taking it home (I was needing that immediate gratification!).  I know Joann's had your machine on sale a few weeks ago at $649 but by the time I went to buy it, the sale was over and now it doesn't even look like they had the machine anymore.  And honestly, I cannot figure out what the difference is between the machines except for the included Disney designs - not such a big deal to me.  


Is anyone using any of their embroidery machines and running Windows Vista on their computers?  I didn't realize (stupid of me) that the sewing machine wasn't compatible with Vista.  Is there anything I have to do to make it work?  I'm going to call the store where I bought the machine and ask but thought I might ask here as well.


----------



## aimeeg

I went back to look for our WDW Disney Christmas pics. I found a few. 









We were only there for the weekend but she insited on wearing the dress two days. 
























I also found this. Where did time go? I think they were so tired that whole weekend not once did they make it into their pj's.


----------



## livndisney

Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.

A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)


----------



## InkspressYourself

aimeeg said:


> I went back to look for our WDW Disney Christmas pics. I found a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there for the weekend but she insited on wearing the dress two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this. Where did time go? I think they were so tired that whole weekend not once did they make it into their pj's.


Thank you so much!  I love them.  Is the blue Cinderella dress the CarlaC stripwork jumper?



livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)


It made me happy just to read this.  I'm glad you had a great day.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)




Sounds like a great day!!! Which beenies did she get?


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Sounds like a great day!!! Which beenies did she get?



The Unicorn and the sheep


----------



## tadamom

Continued prayers needed...

Thank you all for praying for my friend Keri Cain.  She is still not doing well.  She went back in to surgery for an LVAD and now her liver and kidney's are not working properly.  She will have to have a heart transplant in order to survive but she can't be put on the transplant list until her liver & kidney's are functioning properly.  Please continue to pray for my friend that everything will start working properly and she can have the transplant that she needs to survive and also pray for the angel and their family from whom the heart will have to come from.  Thank you!


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)



What a fun day!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)



What a GREAT day!  Sounds like you both had a great time.  Congrats on the sheets!



tadamom said:


> Continued prayers needed...
> 
> Thank you all for praying for my friend Keri Cain.  She is still not doing well.  She went back in to surgery for an LVAD and now her liver and kidney's are not working properly.  She will have to have a heart transplant in order to survive but she can't be put on the transplant list until her liver & kidney's are functioning properly.  Please continue to pray for my friend that everything will start working properly and she can have the transplant that she needs to survive and also pray for the angel and their family from whom the heart will have to come from.  Thank you!



still praying!


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> I saw that Noah passed away on my facebook this morning. I am in tears. That poor family. I said a prayer and asked Levi to watch for him.


 Awwww!!!  Big hugs to you my friend!!!



livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)


Wow sounds like a great day Cindee......!!!!!



tadamom said:


> Continued prayers needed...
> 
> Thank you all for praying for my friend Keri Cain.  She is still not doing well.  She went back in to surgery for an LVAD and now her liver and kidney's are not working properly.  She will have to have a heart transplant in order to survive but she can't be put on the transplant list until her liver & kidney's are functioning properly.  Please continue to pray for my friend that everything will start working properly and she can have the transplant that she needs to survive and also pray for the angel and their family from whom the heart will have to come from.  Thank you!


Many,many prayers coming their way!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

sahm1000 said:


> Did you get a really great sale on your PE700 II?  Even when I used the coupon code at HSN there was only around $30 difference between my machine and the PE 700II and since the dealer threw in some stabilizer, the
> 4x4 hoop, some bobbins and a lesson I figured it was pretty much a wash.  Plus I got the satisfaction of buying it and taking it home (I was needing that immediate gratification!).  I know Joann's had your machine on sale a few weeks ago at $649 but by the time I went to buy it, the sale was over and now it doesn't even look like they had the machine anymore.  And honestly, I cannot figure out what the difference is between the machines except for the included Disney designs - not such a big deal to me.
> 
> 
> Is anyone using any of their embroidery machines and running Windows Vista on their computers?  I didn't realize (stupid of me) that the sewing machine wasn't compatible with Vista.  Is there anything I have to do to make it work?  I'm going to call the store where I bought the machine and ask but thought I might ask here as well.



I use my machine and have Vista, and haven't had a problem.  I didn't buy digitizing software, though so I don't know about digitizing and vista.  Just downloading patterns that I purchase from the internet and getting them to the machine via the USB port is no problem.  So, here's my confession.  The local dealer would not go under $1040 for the 750D, there's no way I was paying that much right now, I just don't have it.  I asked my DH to buy me the Joann's one, but he and my mom found the same one from Mr.Vac and Mrs. Sew online where the machine was $50 more, but then for an extra $150 it came with a lot of extras; 144 prewound bobbins, 61 1000meter cones of 50wt embroidery thread, huge roll of stabilizer, sock hoop, cap hoop, and 3 CDs with 14,000 designs.

They surprised me with that one I've now used it with designs from the machine, from the CD's, from purchased designs, and everything (so far) has worked perfectly.  I've done, I think, about 20 designs on the machine and have had one thread break. FWIW, they still have the machine available w/ the "grandslam" package at their website, and they offer free shipping, so it took 4 days to get.



aimeeg said:


> I went back to look for our WDW Disney Christmas pics. I found a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there for the weekend but she insited on wearing the dress two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this. Where did time go? I think they were so tired that whole weekend not once did they make it into their pj's.


So, so, so cute!  Love everything!


livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)


What a perfect day!


tadamom said:


> Continued prayers needed...
> 
> Thank you all for praying for my friend Keri Cain.  She is still not doing well.  She went back in to surgery for an LVAD and now her liver and kidney's are not working properly.  She will have to have a heart transplant in order to survive but she can't be put on the transplant list until her liver & kidney's are functioning properly.  Please continue to pray for my friend that everything will start working properly and she can have the transplant that she needs to survive and also pray for the angel and their family from whom the heart will have to come from.  Thank you!


I'm so sorry, I will definitely continue to pray for her and her family.


----------



## tracipierce

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



Oh no, what a terribly sad thing to happen, he will still be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> Did you get a really great sale on your PE700 II?  Even when I used the coupon code at HSN there was only around $30 difference between my machine and the PE 700II and since the dealer threw in some stabilizer, the
> 4x4 hoop, some bobbins and a lesson I figured it was pretty much a wash.  Plus I got the satisfaction of buying it and taking it home (I was needing that immediate gratification!).  I know Joann's had your machine on sale a few weeks ago at $649 but by the time I went to buy it, the sale was over and now it doesn't even look like they had the machine anymore.  And honestly, I cannot figure out what the difference is between the machines except for the included Disney designs - not such a big deal to me.
> 
> 
> Is anyone using any of their embroidery machines and running Windows Vista on their computers?  I didn't realize (stupid of me) that the sewing machine wasn't compatible with Vista.  Is there anything I have to do to make it work?  I'm going to call the store where I bought the machine and ask but thought I might ask here as well.



I know with the Futura they have some sort of Vista patch or something that you have to download from their website. 



livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)



What a great day!


----------



## TinaLala

So I finished DD10's plaid skirt with matching shirt and I made a matching headband.  Still working on my applique technique, but it's coming along.


----------



## anggye

I hope someone can help me with this. I have the brother 5000 from walmart and everytime I try to use the zigzag to applique, the bob bin thread makes a very large knot on the backside of my fabric. I have done everything I can think of, from adjusting tension to cleaning the bobbin casing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emcreative

anggye said:


> I hope someone can help me with this. I have the brother 5000 from walmart and everytime I try to use the zigzag to applique, the bob bin thread makes a very large knot on the backside of my fabric. I have done everything I can think of, from adjusting tension to cleaning the bobbin casing. Thanks in advance.



Which needle are you using?  What fabrics?


----------



## CastleCreations

livndisney said:


> The Unicorn and the sheep



Ireland got "Woolzy" too. It sounds like you had a good day. Ireland and Alexis love the fake AG stuff too. They each have the dolls, vanity, bathtub, horse, table with chairs and a slew of other stuff. The little gymnast outfit is cute. I told them, if they treat the Our Generation girls nice then they will score a trip to Atlanta to go to the AG store. Alexis is dying to have Gwen, I was thinking of buying her from but I think she would get more out of the trip to the store. Tell Morgan the girls say hi!! We will be at Disney from August 14-17th if you are free and want to get together...Lisa


----------



## anggye

I am using a 14 needle and cotton, not knit.

Thanks


----------



## aksunshine

I have an embroidery/ reader-writer question. I am trying to copy letters to my RW, each time it says Windows system error. This is the first time I've ever tried to use it. I have a Husky 955E.


----------



## disneymomof1

anggye said:


> I hope someone can help me with this. I have the brother 5000 from walmart and everytime I try to use the zigzag to applique, the bob bin thread makes a very large knot on the backside of my fabric. I have done everything I can think of, from adjusting tension to cleaning the bobbin casing. Thanks in advance.



I think that is the machine I have (project runway) , make sure you are using the right foot, I know that for some of the different stitches it tells you to change the foot in the manual.  My machine has been doing that often, sometimes the thread on the spool at the top was getting caught at the bottom of the spool and it was causing it to pull, so when I thought I was sewing right along it was bunching up underneath, so I would say make sure your upper thread is not caught on something.  I took my machine apart the other day to give it a good cleaning, but I think I am taking it into to a sewing shop to get a proper tune up, I never seem to be able to sit and sew without one problem or another popping up.   Good Luck !!


----------



## disneymomof1

Made my final payment on our trip today   I was really cutting it close to the 45 day mark but with this trip I really wanted to do it without putting anything on the credit card.  I figured out how much I had to send out of my paychecks every two weeks, then when I broke my ankle 4 weeks ago that threw a wrench into my plan, but I perserved and did it !!!!  Now I just have to get Maddie's outfits ready. Two more weeks off of work with my ankle, so I will try to get a few outfits done before I go back to work (Insert sad face here, I love being off)


----------



## Rebecuberduber

WDWAtLast said:


> *Here is the result of lots of time/work! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering doing a pictorial sew-along if anyone would be interested in making a skirt like this. I am no Carla C but let me know if you would be interested. This is basically a panel double layer twirl skirt....not hard at all.[/SIZE][/COLOR]



Yes please   That skirt came out very, very cute.  I love seeing Chip and Dale, and that Mickey is cute, too.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sad news...Noah passed away today



That is such sad news.  I read a little late on this thread that he was doing poorly, and went to his blog and saw the news.  Sweet little guy, I'm so happy he's in heaven but so, so sad for his family.  Prayers for all of them.



tadamom said:


> Continued prayers needed...
> 
> Thank you all for praying for my friend Keri Cain.  She is still not doing well.  She went back in to surgery for an LVAD and now her liver and kidney's are not working properly.  She will have to have a heart transplant in order to survive but she can't be put on the transplant list until her liver & kidney's are functioning properly.  Please continue to pray for my friend that everything will start working properly and she can have the transplant that she needs to survive and also pray for the angel and their family from whom the heart will have to come from.  Thank you!



I will keep praying!!!!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Does anyone on here own a Bernette sewing machine?  I've read mixed reviews about them online.  I am considering purchasing a new machine, but the only dealer in town that offers servicing and repairs sells Bernina machines.  I can't quite afford the Berninas they offer, but the Bernettes seem more up my alley.  I'm used to a pretty old machine so I'm a bit intimidated by all the modern gadgetry and functions of the fancy machines, any way.  Any feedback would be welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## aksunshine

Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;



aksunshine said:


> I have an embroidery/ reader-writer question. I am trying to copy letters to my RW, each time it says Windows system error. This is the first time I've ever tried to use it. I have a Husky 955E.
















LOL! After that last pic Isabelle said," I'm saxy." (no I didn't misspell) I cracked up! But where did she get the idea? I have no CLUE!

Sorry about her messy room. It's Hannah Montana, but it is still a work in progress.


----------



## ibesue

aimeeg said:


> I went back to look for our WDW Disney Christmas pics. I found a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there for the weekend but she insited on wearing the dress two days.



Love all the cute outfits!!  I don't think we have ever done Christmas disney outfits.  



livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)



Sounds like a wonderful day!!!



tadamom said:


> Continued prayers needed...
> 
> Thank you all for praying for my friend Keri Cain.  She is still not doing well.  She went back in to surgery for an LVAD and now her liver and kidney's are not working properly.  She will have to have a heart transplant in order to survive but she can't be put on the transplant list until her liver & kidney's are functioning properly.  Please continue to pray for my friend that everything will start working properly and she can have the transplant that she needs to survive and also pray for the angel and their family from whom the heart will have to come from.  Thank you!



I am keeping her in my prayers.



anggye said:


> I hope someone can help me with this. I have the brother 5000 from walmart and everytime I try to use the zigzag to applique, the bob bin thread makes a very large knot on the backside of my fabric. I have done everything I can think of, from adjusting tension to cleaning the bobbin casing. Thanks in advance.



Take your bobbin casing completely out and make sure there is no dust in the rise (I think thats what its called), make sure both upper and bobbin threads are correctly threaded.  Last time this happened to me, my bobbin case had to be replaced.  



disneymomof1 said:


> Made my final payment on our trip today   I was really cutting it close to the 45 day mark but with this trip I really wanted to do it without putting anything on the credit card.  I figured out how much I had to send out of my paychecks every two weeks, then when I broke my ankle 4 weeks ago that threw a wrench into my plan, but I perserved and did it !!!!  Now I just have to get Maddie's outfits ready. Two more weeks off of work with my ankle, so I will try to get a few outfits done before I go back to work (Insert sad face here, I love being off)







Rebecuberduber said:


> Does anyone on here own a Bernette sewing machine?  I've read mixed reviews about them online.  I am considering purchasing a new machine, but the only dealer in town that offers servicing and repairs sells Bernina machines.  I can't quite afford the Berninas they offer, but the Bernettes seem more up my alley.  I'm used to a pretty old machine so I'm a bit intimidated by all the modern gadgetry and functions of the fancy machines, any way.  Any feedback would be welcome.  Thanks!



My first serger was a bernette.  I think its just a lower end Bernina.  I had a Bernina too, but kept having issues with the zig zag stitch.


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


> Love all the cute outfits!!  I don't think we have ever done Christmas disney outfits.



LOL then you may have to be one of the brains I pick for our next trip!  Hannah will probably be the only one who will let me get away with it,b ut I'm thinking LOTS of holiday stuff with RUFFLES!


----------



## kathyell

aksunshine said:


> Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;



Nice girly pirate outfit! I like it.


----------



## 3huskymom

mommyof2princesses said:


> As long as you are not selling your items, you do not need permission to make something for personal use.



Would you mind PMing me about this??? I have started an etsy shop but didn't know we needed to get permission.


aksunshine said:


> Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! After that last pic Isabelle said," I'm saxy." (no I didn't misspell) I cracked up! But where did she get the idea? I have no CLUE!
> 
> Sorry about her messy room. It's Hannah Montana, but it is still a work in progress.



It's awesome! Kids say the funniest things, my mom  told me Hayleigh called her pinky finger her "finky" today.


----------



## emcreative

It's so quiet tonight...did I give y'all my sinus infection?


----------



## karamat

karebear1 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  RATS!  Oh well... it was certainly worth asking about, adn if I were there, I might actually gomthere just forthe heck of it! ya know- make a little trip of it and stay overnoght nad do some exploring.
> Anyway....
> 
> I wanna see all you come back with and hear about the deals that you got!  please post when you return!





WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks for the info! I won't make this sale - too long of a drive with a 5 and almost 8 year old - plus I couldn't shop for long with them!!!  I can't wait to se what great fabrics you find!!!



The sale was CRAZY!!!  The ballroom was smaller than I expected and there were tons of people... you could hardly walk.  I was so glad that my mom went with me.  We circled the room as best as we could and then picked a cutting line (there were 4 cutting areas and 7 people cutting).  One of us would wait with our fabrics while the other went out looking for more and then we switched.  There was also a lot of sharing of bolts with others in line.  We probably waited at least an hour for our turn at the cutting table.  By the time we got there we had a system down... one person would unwind the fabric as the cutter measured, snipped, and tore (not enough table room to cut fabrics!!!).  Then the bolt was handed off to someone else to rewind and put on another table (or floor, or the next person waiting for it) and yet another person would fold the cut fabric.  

Here's what I ended up with...




After we were finally through the cutting line I found a few more coordinating prints (in someone else's arms) that I really would have liked to have, but there was no way I was getting back in line!










These were all $4.50 a yard.  And everything was name-brand... Moda, Free Spirit, Timeless Treasures, Michael Miller.  There was a lot more that I wanted but I really tried some restraint (after all I have a co-op box on the way to me with 15 - 20 yards )

Oh - and look what was waiting for me when I got home...





I can't wait to play with these!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karamat said:


> The sale was CRAZY!!!  The ballroom was smaller than I expected and there were tons of people... you could hardly walk.  I was so glad that my mom went with me.  We circled the room as best as we could and then picked a cutting line (there were 4 cutting areas and 7 people cutting).  One of us would wait with our fabrics while the other went out looking for more and then we switched.  There was also a lot of sharing of bolts with others in line.  We probably waited at least an hour for our turn at the cutting table.  By the time we got there we had a system down... one person would unwind the fabric as the cutter measured, snipped, and tore (not enough table room to cut fabrics!!!).  Then the bolt was handed off to someone else to rewind and put on another table (or floor, or the next person waiting for it) and yet another person would fold the cut fabric.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we were finally through the cutting line I found a few more coordinating prints (in someone else's arms) that I really would have liked to have, but there was no way I was getting back in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were all $4.50 a yard.  And everything was name-brand... Moda, Free Spirit, Timeless Treasures, Michael Miller.  There was a lot more that I wanted but I really tried some restraint (after all I have a co-op box on the way to me with 15 - 20 yards )
> 
> Oh - and look what was waiting for me when I got home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to play with these!


Oooooh, pretty, pretty...



aksunshine said:


> Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! After that last pic Isabelle said," I'm saxy." (no I didn't misspell) I cracked up! But where did she get the idea? I have no CLUE!
> 
> Sorry about her messy room. It's Hannah Montana, but it is still a work in progress.



Cute!


----------



## WDWAtLast

karamat said:


> The sale was CRAZY!!!  The ballroom was smaller than I expected and there were tons of people... you could hardly walk.  I was so glad that my mom went with me.  We circled the room as best as we could and then picked a cutting line (there were 4 cutting areas and 7 people cutting).  One of us would wait with our fabrics while the other went out looking for more and then we switched.  There was also a lot of sharing of bolts with others in line.  We probably waited at least an hour for our turn at the cutting table.  By the time we got there we had a system down... one person would unwind the fabric as the cutter measured, snipped, and tore (not enough table room to cut fabrics!!!).  Then the bolt was handed off to someone else to rewind and put on another table (or floor, or the next person waiting for it) and yet another person would fold the cut fabric.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we were finally through the cutting line I found a few more coordinating prints (in someone else's arms) that I really would have liked to have, but there was no way I was getting back in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were all $4.50 a yard.  And everything was name-brand... Moda, Free Spirit, Timeless Treasures, Michael Miller.  There was a lot more that I wanted but I really tried some restraint (after all I have a co-op box on the way to me with 15 - 20 yards )
> 
> Oh - and look what was waiting for me when I got home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to play with these!



Sounds like a busy sale ! I love the blue and red prints!!  I found a quilting store not far from me - http://www.timetreasuredquilts.com/  - that I hope to stop by soon and check out IRL!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.

Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).

Long story short:
We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take

This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)

I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted


----------



## lori123

karamat said:


> The sale was CRAZY!!!  The ballroom was smaller than I expected and there were tons of people... you could hardly walk.  I was so glad that my mom went with me.  We circled the room as best as we could and then picked a cutting line (there were 4 cutting areas and 7 people cutting).  One of us would wait with our fabrics while the other went out looking for more and then we switched.  There was also a lot of sharing of bolts with others in line.  We probably waited at least an hour for our turn at the cutting table.  By the time we got there we had a system down... one person would unwind the fabric as the cutter measured, snipped, and tore (not enough table room to cut fabrics!!!).  Then the bolt was handed off to someone else to rewind and put on another table (or floor, or the next person waiting for it) and yet another person would fold the cut fabric.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with...



WOW - score!  I have been admiring that red and blue fabric for awhile - so pretty!


----------



## tnmom25

aimeeg said:


>



I remember when you made that dress!  I still love it


----------



## karamat

WDWAtLast said:


> Sounds like a busy sale ! I love the blue and red prints!!  I found a quilting store not far from me - http://www.timetreasuredquilts.com/  - that I hope to stop by soon and check out IRL!!!!



I have been trying to get up there for a couple of months now.  She is a rep for Gammill Long Arm machines and I've been trying to get up there for a "test drive".  I talked with the owner over the phone and she sounds very nice.

And while I was in the check-out line at the sale today I got an email that a quilt shop near me (Quilter's Emporium Hwy 59 in Stafford) is having a Fat Quarter sale Saturday - 20 for $25... must stay far, far away!!!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted




Blowing lots of pixie dust your way ! You dont' know how much I wish we were joining you THIS December!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Blowing lots of pixie dust your way ! You dont' know how much I wish we were joining you THIS December!!



Me too, but you could always move to Austin (just a 3 hour hop to Dallas) and it would be like Disney every day


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)



What a fun mommy/daughter day! The best part is that it was fairly cheap!

We SO need the penguin if anyone gets an extra!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> It's so quiet tonight...did I give y'all my sinus infection?



Well, I don't really believe you gave it to me but I spent the day in bed yesterday with one of those.  Today I was feeling better. 
 I did run up to JoAnn's today and bought a big table cloth for our Disney Movie Night.  I found a really cute bundle of Halloween Fat Quarters too.  We had spaghetti and meatballs and watched Lady and the Tramp.  It is 13 weeks until our trip and we are going to have Disney Family Movie Night every Thursday until we leave.  If you want to see pictures click on the link to my Pre-Trip Report.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted


 I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## emcreative

Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?


----------



## Tweevil

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted


----------



## twob4him

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)


Super fantastic day!!! Yippy about the fabric/sheet find...don't you just want to say "Nah nah nah" to ebay...hahaha. Glad you both had a nice day!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted



  Here's hoping you get your trip!!!!! When do you find out for sure???




**********************************************
Hey look we have a new smiley...    Maybe its from Noah???


----------



## ireland_nicole

twob4him said:


> Super fantastic day!!! Yippy about the fabric/sheet find...don't you just want to say "Nah nah nah" to ebay...hahaha. Glad you both had a nice day!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping you get your trip!!!!! When do you find out for sure???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************************
> Hey look we have a new smiley...    Maybe its from Noah???



I love Noah's smiliy; 
as far as the trip; phase one is to get DH to drink enough to be amenable to the idea.  phase two is to come up with the money before the 45 day mark.  Wish me luck on Mission Impossible.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?



I don't believe so.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?


ok, I'm officially a dork.  I actually asked, "what super secret thinkamabob?  She didn't ask me? " ... then i realized. So the answer is, like Revrob said, nope. it doesn't update; But I did get a lot to read tonight


----------



## WDWAtLast

emcreative said:


> Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?



I am fairly new to this thread - so I didn't ask to be included in the SSTR - but since we are leaving in a week for our first family trip to Disney - do you have any words of wisdom for us???  Of course I am hoping for a magical trip, but realize that my kids may want to swim in the pool all day


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, I'm officially a dork.  I actually asked, "what super secret thinkamabob?  She didn't ask me? " ... then i realized. So the answer is, like Revrob said, nope. it doesn't update; But I did get a lot to read tonight




((hugs)) yOu know I wouldn't leave you out! I'm kinda bummed as I thought it was letting people know when I was updating...

Of course now that I've got all my fingers crossed for you, it will be harder to update!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> ((hugs)) yOu know I wouldn't leave you out! I'm kinda bummed as I thought it was letting people know when I was updating...
> 
> Of course now that I've got all my fingers crossed for you, it will be harder to update!


----------



## NaeNae

Had to pop in and say Hi.  I just got back from our whirl wind mini vacation to Sea World and the beach.  This is the first time that we all, kids and grandkids, have tried to vacation together.  It went really good for the most part.  The only part we need to work on is we, DH, DD(GoofyG) and her kids, are used to stopping at McD's and letting the kids play while we get our food and then we hop back into the car and eat going down the road and DS & his family wanted to take an hour for lunch.  That will have to change if we ever all drive to WDW together.  We'll never get there at that rate.  We normally make it in 21 hours, I can't imagine how long it would take stopping that long to eat each time.

Now to go back to page 1 and try and get caught up.


----------



## Tweevil

I feel like a dummy....
I have a futura and I want to emb something on a polo shirt.  Just a little picture on the upper right side.  How the heck do I hoop this? 

The emb arm thing has a moving piece on it and if I hoop material it goes down under the hoop - the screws that hold the hoop have to be over the fabric.  Now - I am there has to be a way to do this without sewing both layers.....  I feel dumb. 

Can I hoop stabilizer, put some of the spray sticky stuff on it and put the polo shirt on top?  That would let the thing move without getting caught up and the bottom of the shirt would be underneath....

AND leave it to me to want to do a shirt at 11:50p so I can wear it to work tomorrow...lol

Do you guys do these and how do you do them?


----------



## Rebecuberduber

ibesue said:


> My first serger was a bernette.  I think its just a lower end Bernina.  I had a Bernina too, but kept having issues with the zig zag stitch.



Yes, it's a lower end Bernina without all the bells and whistles.  I don't know if all Berninas are so fancy, or if it's just the ones they carry here.  I really don't need 60 different stitches and all that, though.  It would be fun, but I doubt I'd use all 60 of them.  I'd be willing to pay extra if it were because the machine were built better/ sturdier, but if they're charging more just for the extra fluff, I'd rather just stick to a more basic machine.  Reviews I've read have said that it's actually not by the Bernina company but it's in collaberation with Bernina, or something like that.  So it's not _really_ Bernina, just shares the name, I guess.  Anyway, I don't really care about all that so long as it gets the job done.  




aksunshine said:


> LOL! After that last pic Isabelle said," I'm saxy." (no I didn't misspell) I cracked up! But where did she get the idea? I have no CLUE!



So cute, and  about the "saxy" comment.  Kids are just too funny.  Who knows where they hear things.  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I don't really believe you gave it to me but I spent the day in bed yesterday with one of those.  Today I was feeling better.
> I did run up to JoAnn's today and bought a big table cloth for our Disney Movie Night.  I found a really cute bundle of Halloween Fat Quarters too.  We had spaghetti and meatballs and watched Lady and the Tramp.  It is 13 weeks until our trip and we are going to have Disney Family Movie Night every Thursday until we leave.  If you want to see pictures click on the link to my Pre-Trip Report.



Hey, we did weekly Disney movie nights, too, up to our last trip.  We got the whole gang together that was going, grandparents and everything.  It was fun.  We did ours on Tuesday nights, though .  Have fun!


----------



## eeyore3847

karamat said:


> The sale was CRAZY!!!  The ballroom was smaller than I expected and there were tons of people... you could hardly walk.  I was so glad that my mom went with me.  We circled the room as best as we could and then picked a cutting line (there were 4 cutting areas and 7 people cutting).  One of us would wait with our fabrics while the other went out looking for more and then we switched.  There was also a lot of sharing of bolts with others in line.  We probably waited at least an hour for our turn at the cutting table.  By the time we got there we had a system down... one person would unwind the fabric as the cutter measured, snipped, and tore (not enough table room to cut fabrics!!!).  Then the bolt was handed off to someone else to rewind and put on another table (or floor, or the next person waiting for it) and yet another person would fold the cut fabric.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to play with these!




you got some awesome fabrics!!!

Lori


----------



## sahm1000

ireland_nicole said:


> I love Noah's smiliy;
> as far as the trip; phase one is to get DH to drink enough to be amenable to the idea.  phase two is to come up with the money before the 45 day mark.  Wish me luck on Mission Impossible.




Sending you lots of pixie dust! I hope you're able to go!  I think WDW at Christmas would be fantastic!



Tweevil said:


> I feel like a dummy....
> I have a futura and I want to emb something on a polo shirt.  Just a little picture on the upper right side.  How the heck do I hoop this?
> 
> The emb arm thing has a moving piece on it and if I hoop material it goes down under the hoop - the screws that hold the hoop have to be over the fabric.  Now - I am there has to be a way to do this without sewing both layers.....  I feel dumb.
> 
> Can I hoop stabilizer, put some of the spray sticky stuff on it and put the polo shirt on top?  That would let the thing move without getting caught up and the bottom of the shirt would be underneath....
> 
> AND leave it to me to want to do a shirt at 11:50p so I can wear it to work tomorrow...lol
> 
> Do you guys do these and how do you do them?




I wish I was able to help you here, but I have no idea.  Just wanting you to know I saw your question!  You can't hold the back of the shirt "up" enough to get it hooped without hooping both layers?  Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted



I hope it works out for you!


----------



## NiniMorris

UGH...NO Internet on the laptop!  I only get to come upstairs to the studio once or twice a day to get online...so everyone s l o w down on the posts...plese...




ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted




For me, Disney is almost a need...we, so far, get to go every other year...but since we went last january/Feb (2009) and are going again this Sept I won't be able to go again for THREE years!  (selfish I know!)  Pixie dust coming your way!




karamat said:


> I have been trying to get up there for a couple of months now.  She is a rep for Gammill Long Arm machines and I've been trying to get up there for a "test drive".  I talked with the owner over the phone and she sounds very nice.
> 
> And while I was in the check-out line at the sale today I got an email that a quilt shop near me (Quilter's Emporium Hwy 59 in Stafford) is having a Fat Quarter sale Saturday - 20 for $25... must stay far, far away!!!




OOOOOOHHH! I have wanted a new Gammill for a long time!  I even had half the money saved once upon a time, but life got in the way.  My local lady only lives a few miles from me...I go about once a month to Test Drive!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I don't really believe you gave it to me but I spent the day in bed yesterday with one of those.  Today I was feeling better.
> I did run up to JoAnn's today and bought a big table cloth for our Disney Movie Night.  I found a really cute bundle of Halloween Fat Quarters too.  We had spaghetti and meatballs and watched Lady and the Tramp.  It is 13 weeks until our trip and we are going to have Disney Family Movie Night every Thursday until we leave.  If you want to see pictures click on the link to my Pre-Trip Report.




I'm trying my best to get over a mild case of pneumonia...super duper Cipro should do the trick for me...I hope! I'm really getting tired of being sick!

We do Disney Movie Night every Friday since we hit the 10 week mark.  (it keeps the kids occupied while I get some sewing time in!)  Tomorrow is our 7 week mark!  Woo Hoo!


emcreative said:


> Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?



I haven't been getting the updates...but I love the reports!  I check it once a day!


Today is payday...so I'm calling Disney to verify I am PIF (45 day is Tuesday) I think I am, but don't want to find out later I left a few dollars on the table and lost my trip!

I have two more dresses to start on tonight, and then about a gazillion t shirts!  I may have to cut down the number to only a halaf a gazillion.  I'm not looking forward to trying to purchase all those shirts today!  Plus, money may end up being a bit tighter than I thought for this trip.

My son and DIL heard from DFACS last night.  The two new little ones may not be able to go to Disney with us after all...their bio-mom is being difficult on this point.  Since they only have emergency custody they can't take them out of the state! Their case worker is going to try for a court order in the next week or two...please keep them in your prayers.  (not so much for the Disney thing,,,just because Bios are giving them so much trouble...it is so difficult when bios are related to you!  I've been there with my two little ones!)

Nini


----------



## minnie2

aksunshine said:


> Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! After that last pic Isabelle said," I'm saxy." (no I didn't misspell) I cracked up! But where did she get the idea? I have no CLUE!
> 
> Sorry about her messy room. It's Hannah Montana, but it is still a work in progress.


Super cute!


ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted


Sending that pixie dust!  I saw that they offered Free dining even when we go in Novemberbut since we are DVC members we get nithing 



emcreative said:


> Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?


Nope!


I just saw on the news in my town there was a HUGE Heroes welcome for 45 soldiers coming home it was literally around the corner from me How did I not hear this going on??? Huge crowd police escorts no clue!  I wish I knew i would have gone!  Any way I loved that one of the soldiers was saying what he is going to do now that he is home and said he is taking his family to WDW!  Glad they are home!

Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.




No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done


----------



## mommyof2princesses

aksunshine said:


> Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about her messy room. It's Hannah Montana, but it is still a work in progress.




It came out really cute!  i love that fabric.


----------



## aksunshine

What if I applique something on the skirt? I feel like the peices don't match enough.


----------



## aksunshine

BTW, thanks everyone!


----------



## minnie2

aksunshine said:


> What if I applique something on the skirt? I feel like the peices don't match enough.



IMO they don't have to match they have to coordinate!  Post pics if you really want opinions I bet it looks great.  I know I am always very critical of my work.


----------



## jessica52877

Just wanted to let everyone know that I now have Noah's address. If you would like to send a card you can PM myself or Maroo (wonderful WISH helper) for the address. They are in Canada and postage is $.75. 

Here is a link to a thread Maroo started with more info on Noah and different links. I also put one on the big give board.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2243804


----------



## InkspressYourself

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, this may not work out, but I'm just bursting to share it, even if in the end it turns out to be nothing.  As y'all know, we had to "cancel" our trip in Sept.; well, when it came time to do it, I talked to the CM's at CRO and asked about "postponing" until next year.  They couldn't move it that far, but were able to temporarily move it to Dec., and said I needed to call in Oct. to move it again.  OK, no problem.
> 
> Cut to present day, and they're uncharacteristically offering Free Dining in December. hmmmm, DD will be 10 in January, thus increasing the price of the trip, DH has a week available he HAS to take (already worked w/o pay, no needs to not work to get the money) and he just got (very unexpectedly) a raise and promotion! was supposed to get it two years ago, but with the economy, especially in the tech sector, we're just truly happy he still has any job at all, so were really surprised.  Also, finally got all the ducks in a row (only took a year) to get my nursing license back( I stupidly let it lapse while I was home with kids and living overseas).
> 
> Long story short:
> We're currently booked for a package w/ free dining that we may even be able to take
> 
> This would be truly awesome, as I've never, ever been to WDW at Christmas and have always wanted to, but DH has the week between Christmas and New Years off and our kids could never go then because that size crowds and their disabilities are so not a good mix.  But DH didn't want to use his whole vacation just at Christmas. (fair enough).  Plus, once DD starts middle school we already agreed we wouldn't take her out of school (she's in 4th this year, so not much time left.)
> 
> I know it's selfish, but if anybody has a chance, I wouldn't mind a bit of mental pixie dust.  I know this is a want, not a need, but it sure would mean a lot to us.  So keep your fingers crossed, and I'll keep ya posted


  Pixie dust your way!!!  I hope it all works out.



karamat said:


> The sale was CRAZY!!!  The ballroom was smaller than I expected and there were tons of people... you could hardly walk.  I was so glad that my mom went with me.  We circled the room as best as we could and then picked a cutting line (there were 4 cutting areas and 7 people cutting).  One of us would wait with our fabrics while the other went out looking for more and then we switched.  There was also a lot of sharing of bolts with others in line.  We probably waited at least an hour for our turn at the cutting table.  By the time we got there we had a system down... one person would unwind the fabric as the cutter measured, snipped, and tore (not enough table room to cut fabrics!!!).  Then the bolt was handed off to someone else to rewind and put on another table (or floor, or the next person waiting for it) and yet another person would fold the cut fabric.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After we were finally through the cutting line I found a few more coordinating prints (in someone else's arms) that I really would have liked to have, but there was no way I was getting back in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were all $4.50 a yard.  And everything was name-brand... Moda, Free Spirit, Timeless Treasures, Michael Miller.  There was a lot more that I wanted but I really tried some restraint (after all I have a co-op box on the way to me with 15 - 20 yards )
> 
> Oh - and look what was waiting for me when I got home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to play with these!


  That sounds like my idea of fun and my sister's idea of torture, lol.  I love the fabric you picked.



NiniMorris said:


> UGH...NO Internet on the laptop!  I only get to come upstairs to the studio once or twice a day to get online...so everyone s l o w down on the posts...plese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, Disney is almost a need...we, so far, get to go every other year...but since we went last january/Feb (2009) and are going again this Sept I won't be able to go again for THREE years!  (selfish I know!)  Pixie dust coming your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHH! I have wanted a new Gammill for a long time!  I even had half the money saved once upon a time, but life got in the way.  My local lady only lives a few miles from me...I go about once a month to Test Drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying my best to get over a mild case of pneumonia...super duper Cipro should do the trick for me...I hope! I'm really getting tired of being sick!
> 
> We do Disney Movie Night every Friday since we hit the 10 week mark.  (it keeps the kids occupied while I get some sewing time in!)  Tomorrow is our 7 week mark!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> I haven't been getting the updates...but I love the reports!  I check it once a day!
> 
> 
> Today is payday...so I'm calling Disney to verify I am PIF (45 day is Tuesday) I think I am, but don't want to find out later I left a few dollars on the table and lost my trip!
> 
> I have two more dresses to start on tonight, and then about a gazillion t shirts!  I may have to cut down the number to only a halaf a gazillion.  I'm not looking forward to trying to purchase all those shirts today!  Plus, money may end up being a bit tighter than I thought for this trip.
> 
> My son and DIL heard from DFACS last night.  The two new little ones may not be able to go to Disney with us after all...their bio-mom is being difficult on this point.  Since they only have emergency custody they can't take them out of the state! Their case worker is going to try for a court order in the next week or two...please keep them in your prayers.  (not so much for the Disney thing,,,just because Bios are giving them so much trouble...it is so difficult when bios are related to you!  I've been there with my two little ones!)
> 
> Nini


 I hope your son and dil are able to take the kids to Disney.  It sounds like they've had it rough and could really use some magic.



minnie2 said:


> Super cute!
> Sending that pixie dust!  I saw that they offered Free dining even when we go in Novemberbut since we are DVC members we get nithing
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> I just saw on the news in my town there was a HUGE Heroes welcome for 45 soldiers coming home it was literally around the corner from me How did I not hear this going on??? Huge crowd police escorts no clue!  I wish I knew i would have gone!  Any way I loved that one of the soldiers was saying what he is going to do now that he is home and said he is taking his family to WDW!  Glad they are home!
> 
> Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done


 That is adorable.  I can't wait to see the shirt.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I had a MUCH needed "Mommy, Daughter day" today.
> We started at Target where we found the "AG" (Our Generation) ruffly vanity (that Morgan has wanted for months) on clearance for $7.12. We also found a white "princess" dress for 7.48. "Mean Mommy" refused to buy the white Tinkerbell dress at the Disney store for 50 bucks. But for 7.48, I can glue Tink to the dress and she can wear it till her hearts content. AND it is lined so it is not itchy (like the Disney store dress).  Then we went to the library which has a bookstore inside. The clerk thought Morgan was so polite she GAVE her the two books she wanted to buy. Followed by a trip to Mcdonalds (which is a rare thing) for two Teeny beenies (AG's need stuffed animals). We went into a small thrift store where I found the SNOW WHITE and DOPEY sheets I have been scouring Ebay for!!!! In very good condition for less that 5 bucks!!!! Then we found a new fruit market where Morgan got watermelon, a giant tomato and "salad" for 3.18.
> 
> A wonderful day that did not break the bank! And a VERY happy little girl who is now watching Kit and asking for salad for dinner LOL. (a month ago this kid would not touch lettuce)



Wow!  Great deals!  I've been eyeing that white dress and vanity too.  I must have hit the store to late and missed those items.  I did get some good deals for my nephews though.  A lot of the girl stuff was already gone at my Target.

Ugh!  I'm so frustrated!  My youngest dd is quickly outgrowing her crocs.  I want to get her new ones before our trip.  I have been eyeing the sleeping beauty mary janes but of course the size we need is the only one out of stock.     In fact, the cinderella and tink ones are sold out in her size to (the toddler 8/9).  They have the new snow white ones which are cute and in her size, but I just don't know if I'll like having blue and red ones since my girls wear a lot of pink stuff, ya know?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone have any cute chef mickey's outfits to share?  I need some ideas but please be aware that I don't have an embroidery machine so everything will have to be done by hand and I still consider myself a beginner.  I'm just looking for a little inspiration.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done




Love the pop of pink!


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> Super cute!
> 
> Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done



Love the colors.....

Lori


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Mommies...if anyone is bored and could take a minute to offer some advice unrelated to sewing....I updated my PTR with a bizarre incident that happened with Aisling last night.  Just wanted to get people's thoughts.  I know that the majority of you are not medical professionals but want "mommy advice"


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone have any cute chef mickey's outfits to share?  I need some ideas but please be aware that I don't have an embroidery machine so everything will have to be done by hand and I still consider myself a beginner.  I'm just looking for a little inspiration.



I did not do a Chef for Chef Mickeys. I decided to go with black and red. I made Mickey yo yo's. They were a lot of fun.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone have any cute chef mickey's outfits to share?  I need some ideas but please be aware that I don't have an embroidery machine so everything will have to be done by hand and I still consider myself a beginner.  I'm just looking for a little inspiration.



We didn't do a Chef outfit either...just a Minnie Sundress


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> I feel like a dummy....
> I have a futura and I want to emb something on a polo shirt.  Just a little picture on the upper right side.  How the heck do I hoop this?
> 
> The emb arm thing has a moving piece on it and if I hoop material it goes down under the hoop - the screws that hold the hoop have to be over the fabric.  Now - I am there has to be a way to do this without sewing both layers.....  I feel dumb.
> 
> Can I hoop stabilizer, put some of the spray sticky stuff on it and put the polo shirt on top?  That would let the thing move without getting caught up and the bottom of the shirt would be underneath....
> 
> AND leave it to me to want to do a shirt at 11:50p so I can wear it to work tomorrow...lol
> 
> Do you guys do these and how do you do them?


You may have already figured it out, post a picture if you have!
Here's my advice: I sometimes find it helpful to rotate the design.  It will look sideways on the screen but you can sometimes hoop it easier when it isn't vertical.  I am sorry this may not be making any sense.  I usually rotate names and (make sure you hoop it correctly or you will end up with an upside down design).  

As far as not embroidering both sides, you just put the hoop in the shirt.  Then you have to bunch up the back of the shirt around the edges of the hoop so it isn't underneath the place you are embroidering.  With an adult size shirt this may be bulky but not impossible.  Small children's shirts are harder because they tend to want to curl up onto the design and get sewed onto the shirt.


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Mommies...if anyone is bored and could take a minute to offer some advice unrelated to sewing....I updated my PTR with a bizarre incident that happened with Aisling last night.  Just wanted to get people's thoughts.  I know that the majority of you are not medical professionals but want "mommy advice"


Kristine check you TR

I bet it was a night terror....


aimeeg said:


> I did not do a Chef for Chef Mickeys. I decided to go with black and red. I made Mickey yo yo's. They were a lot of fun.



super cute!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We didn't do a Chef outfit either...just a Minnie Sundress



Great minds!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Great minds!!!!



Yours is just better made 

That was my first attempt at a dress!!!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Your's is just better made
> 
> That was my first attempt at a dress!!!



Oh PLEASE! Your dress is wonderful!!!! 

I think it is cute that we have our girls in almost the same dress in almost the same pose with the same character (and the girls have not even met LOL)

What do you think the girls will say when they figure out they BOTH have crazy moms?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> What do you think the girls will say when they figure out they BOTH have crazy moms?



They'll start a support group for children of Disboutiquers!!!


----------



## stephie1012

hi! popping in here, i lurk and am in awe of your amazing skills!
I can make somethings but not much, i dont like patterns lol. Anyway i was wondering what you make for the kids to wear to DHS that isnt to complicated for me lol. I also couldnt figure out what DS could wear to Epcot, im thinking nemo maybe idk...DD is wearing a princess skirt.

Im going to attempt a twirly strip skiry for dd we shall see how that works lol


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Someone one, or two, posted pics of a Phineas dress they made out of a tshirt.  I got the shirt today because DD is in love with that show and is so esited that another girl loves it too.  How did you finish it off as a dress?  I have never worked with knits before.  Did you use a knit or just a cotton material?  I keep adding projects to a list that doesn't seem to get any shorter!  I did finish the vida alice dress which I hope to post tomorrow as we have not had the best weather to photgraph in!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Mommies...if anyone is bored and could take a minute to offer some advice unrelated to sewing....I updated my PTR with a bizarre incident that happened with Aisling last night.  Just wanted to get people's thoughts.  I know that the majority of you are not medical professionals but want "mommy advice"




I answered on your TR.  I had the same thing happen to me as a kid...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

stephie1012 said:


> hi! popping in here, i lurk and am in awe of your amazing skills!
> I can make somethings but not much, i dont like patterns lol. Anyway i was wondering what you make for the kids to wear to DHS that isnt to complicated for me lol. I also couldnt figure out what DS could wear to Epcot, im thinking nemo maybe idk...DD is wearing a princess skirt.
> 
> Im going to attempt a twirly strip skiry for dd we shall see how that works lol





You could always applique the "Hat" onto a tshirt for DHS and the "ball" for Epcot if you wanted something really simple

Last year my DD wore an Ariel Sundress to DHS.  Another Disboutiquer made it so it wasn't complicated at all for me 











She wore a sundress for Epcot as well...I made this one but it was super easy!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> They'll start a support group for children of Disboutiquers!!!



Start? I thought I saw minutes from the last meeting

What about us parents of the "odd" child? Morgan is running around the house in a princess spinny yelling "tour guide Morgan"


----------



## tracipierce

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We didn't do a Chef outfit either...just a Minnie Sundress



Cute!!!!

I haven't done a 'chef' either for CM's but a stripwork twirl skirt and applique tank, haven't had time to post any pics yet because I'm still sewing and we leave on Thursday   but hopefully, all of DD's outfits will be completed by the weekend and I will post them then.

Revrob, thanks again for your help with the instructions you sent me,, just to let you know I will definitely be posting the pics of that particular skirt too


----------



## emcreative

Umm, my kids can join the odd crowd...they've still be droning "ZOMBIEEEES on the MONORAAAAIL!!!"

*They know nothing about the monorail accident, I just realized that may come off as insensitive.  It was something family related from our last trip.


----------



## Clutterbug

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We didn't do a Chef outfit either...just a Minnie Sundress





livndisney said:


> Great minds!!!!




I'm sure I must have CASED you great minds!


----------



## Sandi S

Hi, ladies!

A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)

I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!


----------



## Clutterbug

Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!



Welcome!  I can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone have any cute chef mickey's outfits to share?  I need some ideas but please be aware that I don't have an embroidery machine so everything will have to be done by hand and I still consider myself a beginner.  I'm just looking for a little inspiration.



Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!


----------



## tracipierce

2cutekidz said:


> Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!



Oh my Gosh! that apron fabric is gorgeous, I would love to get some of that!
The outfit and your little girl are beautiful too!


----------



## Sandi S

This is a darling outfit!


----------



## Marianne0310

Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!




Hi Sandi,


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!







2cutekidz said:


>



Love the apron top idea!!!


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Start? I thought I saw minutes from the last meeting
> 
> What about us parents of the "odd" child? Morgan is running around the house in a princess spinny yelling "tour guide Morgan"



Odd?  Nothin' odd about that!  In fact I think I should hire Morgan to be our tour guide the next time we go to DW!

Did someone say Minnie Dot at Chef Mickey's??? 






These next two were on Valentine's Day:


----------



## aimeeg

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> They'll start a support group for children of Disboutiquers!!!







livndisney said:


> Start? I thought I saw minutes from the last meeting
> 
> What about us parents of the "odd" child? Morgan is running around the house in a princess spinny yelling "tour guide Morgan"



So far today my girls have . . .

Made fast passes out of construction paper. 

DD5 is wearing her Mouseketeer badge. (My DH made it at work. It looks like a badge to swipe into buildings but has her picture and the MMC logo.)

Finally my DD5 tried to convince my DD3 that just because she had on a Tink outfit does not mean she could fly.  . . . "You need pixie dust before you can fly! Silly!!! " 

Do you think they are excited for Monday?


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hello all I am going to try and catch up on the boards today. I have been sewing for my nephew's birthday. I made my first bowling shirt this week. Let me just say how wonderful the pattern is Carla. I thought I would never be able to make one. I have had the pattern since feb. And I just used it this week. I was a little scared by it. But know I cannot wait to make another one. I made him some jean shorts and my DH worked with me and painted the images on the piece of fabric I used to make it look like a map when he started it was just a brown piece of fabric.
My model is twin B Sammie.





Front.




Back.




Close up of back.




Pirate ship under shirt.





Pirate map shorts.





Map close up.




Skulls close up.




And this is what I wrapped it in. I thought it brought the whole pirate theme together.
thank you for looking.


----------



## jenb1023

minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done



My dd would love this!  Hot pink and animal prints two of her favorite things.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We didn't do a Chef outfit either...just a Minnie Sundress





livndisney said:


> Great minds!!!!





Clutterbug said:


> I'm sure I must have CASED you great minds!



Great minds do think alike!  I bought the red and white minnie dot to make my first non-pillowcase dress and it will probably be for the mommy and me trip I think DD and I are going to take.



2cutekidz said:


> Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!



Love that apron material!  Too cute!


----------



## Mirb1214

emcreative said:


> Can anyone let me know if the SuperSecretTripReport sends out notice when I update?



This may already have been answered, but I've not received any notifications of updates.


----------



## jenb1023

So I don't post very often since I just started to sew (thanks to you all) but I follow along all of the time (unless you are being super chatty then I miss a few pages).

A few random things/questions for today. . .

I went to JoAnn's at lunch and they had certain Disney fabriques (I think that is what they are called - they are basically already made appliques that just have to be attached).  Anyway, my Joann's had Minnie and for those with boys or anyone - Mater and the police car from cars on sale for $3.97 each.

I am about to try my hand at my first non-pillowcase sewing and need some advice on what would be an easy first dress/skirt.  I bought several Carla C patterns - would one of those be a good choice or something else?  Please remember I have zero sewing skills and zero knowledge of sewing terms.  Though I have to say thanks to Jeanne's directions, my pillowcase dress turned out great!

So speaking of my zero sewing knowledge some of Carla's patterns call for an underlining material to be used - I bought white muslin - is that a good choice for that and is the underlining even really necessary?  I am so clueless about all of this stuff - anyone want to come visit the Harrisburg, PA area and give me some sewing lessons ?

One more thing - my mother-in-law gave me her Bernina (I think it is a 1010) sewing machine.  Is that a good one for me to be using or as a beginner should I have a more basic/newer machine?

Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

This year my daughters will be wearing:









Gotta love the Minnie dot!

Last year my oldest wore:






I am struggling with my AK outfit.  It was my favorite last year so I have high expectations!


----------



## aksunshine

minnie2 said:


> IMO they don't have to match they have to coordinate!  Post pics if you really want opinions I bet it looks great.  I know I am always very critical of my work.



LOL! I did silly! They are quoted just above my question. Thanks though.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I am amazed by all the wonderful work you all can do on here. I can't quote them all or else the page would take forever to load! So here is a good job for everyone


----------



## kathyell

mommyof3princess said:


> Hello all I am going to try and catch up on the boards today. I have been sewing for my nephew's birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And lots of other great stuff I cut to save a little space)



I like your pirate stuff a lot! What a great gift.

I had an anxiety dream last night that we were in WDW and my daughter was wearing something I sewed for her and it started to unravel at the seams! And in the dream, I didn't have another outfit with me and I was so worried and preoccupied with trying to keep her clothes on her as we walked.

Can you tell I might lack a little confidence in the strength of my seams?


----------



## Mirb1214

jenb1023 said:


> So I don't post very often since I just started to sew (thanks to you all) but I follow along all of the time (unless you are being super chatty then I miss a few pages).
> 
> A few random things/questions for today. . .
> 
> I went to JoAnn's at lunch and they had certain Disney fabriques (I think that is what they are called - they are basically already made appliques that just have to be attached).  Anyway, my Joann's had Minnie and for those with boys or anyone - Mater and the police car from cars on sale for $3.97 each.
> 
> I am about to try my hand at my first non-pillowcase sewing and need some advice on what would be an easy first dress/skirt.  I bought several Carla C patterns - would one of those be a good choice or something else?  Please remember I have zero sewing skills and zero knowledge of sewing terms.  Though I have to say thanks to Jeanne's directions, my pillowcase dress turned out great!
> 
> So speaking of my zero sewing knowledge some of Carla's patterns call for an underlining material to be used - I bought white muslin - is that a good choice for that and is the underlining even really necessary?  I am so clueless about all of this stuff - anyone want to come visit the Harrisburg, PA area and give me some sewing lessons ?
> 
> One more thing - my mother-in-law gave me her Bernina (I think it is a 1010) sewing machine.  Is that a good one for me to be using or as a beginner should I have a more basic/newer machine?
> 
> Thanks!



My first "non pillowcase" outfit was Carla C's Simply Sweet Halter.  I also used a Tigger Fablique from JoAnne's for this outfit.  My only piece of advice on using the Fablique is to MAKE SURE that you have enough length on the bodice to place it.  I had to lengthen my bodice before cutting it out to insure that it fit. . . and it was almost too small (even after lengthening several inches).  As for your other questions, someone WAY more experienced than me will have to answer.  I've only been sewing since the end of June.  But the Carla C Simply Sweet is an AWESOME pattern; I've already made 4 outfits and they went together pretty easy.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!



That was probably me- Im so glad you came, you are a talented sewer and obviously a disney fan and I knew youd like it here if you checked it.
I think I wrote about us in a review of a princess dress you made

WELCOME!!

Im NicoleK over there


----------



## Tanzanite

Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!



I cant wait to see your creations i am not a sewer but i love looking at all the talented  people who sew here.I love this thread


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

Tanzanite said:


> I cant wait to see your creations i am not a sewer but i love looking at all the talented  people who sew here.I love this thread



Same for me! I am a master at "no-sew blankets" and am going to start making those for the "Big Gives" . Maybe one day I will be able to learn to make wonderful creations like this


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> I did not do a Chef for Chef Mickeys. I decided to go with black and red. I made Mickey yo yo's. They were a lot of fun.



Where did you get that mickey fabric?  I always want cool mickey fabric like that and can never find it!   I also went to my Joann's to find the minnie dot and they only had smaller dots.  I want the big dots!!!!  Any advice? 



2cutekidz said:


> Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!



I have some of that apron fabric and love your outfit!!!  There is no way I could applique minnie and mickey like that yet though!


----------



## minnie2

stephie1012 said:


> hi! popping in here, i lurk and am in awe of your amazing skills!
> I can make somethings but not much, i dont like patterns lol. Anyway i was wondering what you make for the kids to wear to DHS that isnt to complicated for me lol. I also couldn't figure out what DS could wear to Epcot, im thinking nemo maybe idk...DD is wearing a princess skirt.
> 
> Im going to attempt a twirly strip skiry for dd we shall see how that works lol


go to youcanmakethis.com they have FABULOUS patterns!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE carlaC's patterns they are so easy to fallow so many pictures she break everything down so simply.  I can't do commercial patterns at all and now i don't even bother not worth it.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You could always applique the "Hat" onto a tshirt for DHS and the "ball" for Epcot if you wanted something really simple
> 
> Last year my DD wore an Ariel Sundress to DHS.  Another Disboutiquer made it so it wasn't complicated at all for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wore a sundress for Epcot as well...I made this one but it was super easy!


So cute!  


livndisney said:


> Start? I thought I saw minutes from the last meeting
> 
> What about us parents of the "odd" child? Morgan is running around the house in a princess spinny yelling "tour guide Morgan"






Clutterbug said:


> I'm sure I must have CASED you great minds!


Great minds think alike! Love the minnie dot!  



Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!


Welcome!


2cutekidz said:


> Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!


So adorable!  Is that cupcake one of Heathers designs?  It is perfect!


jham said:


> Odd?  Nothin' odd about that!  In fact I think I should hire Morgan to be our tour guide the next time we go to DW!
> 
> Did someone say Minnie Dot at Chef Mickey's???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These next two were on Valentine's Day:


I LOVE that Minnie and Mickey applique!  
Lily looks so tiny!



mommyof3princess said:


> Hello all I am going to try and catch up on the boards today. I have been sewing for my nephew's birthday. I made my first bowling shirt this week. Let me just say how wonderful the pattern is Carla. I thought I would never be able to make one. I have had the pattern since feb. And I just used it this week. I was a little scared by it. But know I cannot wait to make another one. I made him some jean shorts and my DH worked with me and painted the images on the piece of fabric I used to make it look like a map when he started it was just a brown piece of fabric.
> My model is twin B Sammie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate ship under shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate map shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I wrapped it in. I thought it brought the whole pirate theme together.
> thank you for looking.


What a great idea everything came out wonderful



jenb1023 said:


> So I don't post very often since I just started to sew (thanks to you all) but I follow along all of the time (unless you are being super chatty then I miss a few pages).
> 
> A few random things/questions for today. . .
> 
> I went to JoAnn's at lunch and they had certain Disney fabriques (I think that is what they are called - they are basically already made appliques that just have to be attached).  Anyway, my Joann's had Minnie and for those with boys or anyone - Mater and the police car from cars on sale for $3.97 each.
> 
> I am about to try my hand at my first non-pillowcase sewing and need some advice on what would be an easy first dress/skirt.  I bought several Carla C patterns - would one of those be a good choice or something else?  Please remember I have zero sewing skills and zero knowledge of sewing terms.  Though I have to say thanks to Jeanne's directions, my pillowcase dress turned out great!
> 
> So speaking of my zero sewing knowledge some of Carla's patterns call for an underlining material to be used - I bought white muslin - is that a good choice for that and is the underlining even really necessary?  I am so clueless about all of this stuff - anyone want to come visit the Harrisburg, PA area and give me some sewing lessons
> 
> One more thing - my mother-in-law gave me her Bernina (I think it is a 1010) sewing machine.  Is that a good one for me to be using or as a beginner should I have a more basic/newer machine?
> 
> Thanks!


That would be fine for underlining.  I usually use a top sheet in white.

Not sure about the Bernina machine but frankly I say start with what ever is available.  I am sure it wil be perfect!



ncmomof2 said:


> This year my daughters will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the Minnie dot!
> 
> Last year my oldest wore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am struggling with my AK outfit.  It was my favorite last year so I have high expectations!


Love the dots!



aksunshine said:


> LOL! I did silly! They are quoted just above my question. Thanks though.


HEHe i must have missed it not enough coffee at the time!  


Here is a minnie dot i made last yr for Nikki and the small one was for my niece but we put it on her AG doll.  This is one of the 1st things I ever made!




Not sure why she doesn't have th top on i made to go with it???


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you get that mickey fabric?  I always want cool mickey fabric like that and can never find it!   I also went to my Joann's to find the minnie dot and they only had smaller dots.  I want the big dots!!!!  Any advice?



The Mickey fabric is a sheet from ebay. 

The dots are hit or miss. Sometimes they have them and other times they do not. These dots are probably about an inch-ish. I also have bought he bigger Minnie dots at Walmart with the Halloween fabric and at Hancock Fabrics. 

Good Luck!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I was looking trhough old pics and I was not sure that I ever shared this disney cruise set.  sorry if I did but I think I sewed it while I was on a Disboard lapse


----------



## Jen117

I haven't posted much here in a lonnnnnggggg time. Long story short... I no longer work full time out of the home and well, am pregnant now (number 3, with a huge gap between 2 and 3. It was planned.) We leave for WDW in 2 weeks from today (Yah for free dining!).

So with all the Chef Mickey outfits I wanted to share what I want to me. YouCanMakeThis has a free Chef Hat pattern. I want to make those for my girls, but not sure what color to me. I think they will wear the Minnie Dot outfits, so I don't want to over Minnie Dot everything. Maybe red? White seems too normal and well... my youngest will most definitely get a white one dirty in a second! My oldest (she is almost 9) wants a Chef Apron also, we'll see on that!

I haven't finished anything yet. I am soooooo behind like I am every year. When I get things done I will post so anyone what will be there with us can play Waldo looking for another Dis-er.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

jenb1023 said:


> So I don't post very often since I just started to sew (thanks to you all) but I follow along all of the time (unless you are being super chatty then I miss a few pages).
> 
> A few random things/questions for today. . .
> 
> I went to JoAnn's at lunch and they had certain Disney fabriques (I think that is what they are called - they are basically already made appliques that just have to be attached).  Anyway, my Joann's had Minnie and for those with boys or anyone - Mater and the police car from cars on sale for $3.97 each.
> 
> I am about to try my hand at my first non-pillowcase sewing and need some advice on what would be an easy first dress/skirt.  I bought several Carla C patterns - would one of those be a good choice or something else?  Please remember I have zero sewing skills and zero knowledge of sewing terms.  Though I have to say thanks to Jeanne's directions, my pillowcase dress turned out great!
> 
> So speaking of my zero sewing knowledge some of Carla's patterns call for an underlining material to be used - I bought white muslin - is that a good choice for that and is the underlining even really necessary?  I am so clueless about all of this stuff - anyone want to come visit the Harrisburg, PA area and give me some sewing lessons ?
> 
> One more thing - my mother-in-law gave me her Bernina (I think it is a 1010) sewing machine.  Is that a good one for me to be using or as a beginner should I have a more basic/newer machine?
> 
> Thanks!



First, theres NO reason to downgrade in sewing machine- I believe it's always better to start with something you can grow in to, as it is, I really wish 3 years ago when I bought my machine I had purchased "more" than I did. I could own an embroidery machine right now, but I thought- oh, it will take me years and years to get to that- well here I am, already wishing I owned one. My first machine was a Jem Janome for $275, purchased more than 10 years ago for mostly quilting purposes, no stitch adjustment, etc. To Kenmore (made by janome) my Kenmore is digital and it sews so much more smoothly than my mechanical- I love it, just wish I had an embroidery. If your current machine is computerized/digital, whatever, you are in good shape.
Second, you must have the Simply Sweet by Carla C and/or the stripwork. The underlining adds just a little more structure to the bodice, I like it, so I keep it in, if it were winter and you wanted warmth, you could use something a bit thicker- like a broadcloth. I use muslin myself, its inexpensive and I have a bunch of it in my closet. 

Third, I would either do Carla's peasant dress first, or the jumper style top of the simply sweet. I would suggest the peasant dress, but be sure to use a bit of chalk pencil or something to mark pieces, when I first did that pattern (also as a newbie) I found it was easy to get the sleeve and bodice pieces mixed up.

Cant wait to see your creation!


----------



## Sandi S

jham said:


> Odd?  Nothin' odd about that!  In fact I think I should hire Morgan to be our tour guide the next time we go to DW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Vida dress! Y'all are making me wish I had an embroidery machine.


----------



## Sandi S

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> That was probably me- Im so glad you came, you are a talented sewer and obviously a disney fan and I knew youd like it here if you checked it.
> I think I wrote about us in a review of a princess dress you made
> 
> WELCOME!!
> 
> Im NicoleK over there



Yep - it was on my review of Simplicity 4949 which I had adapted into a more casual Sleeping Beauty dress for wearing in the park. 

I need to post more so I can add pics & links...


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Sandi S said:


> Yep - it was on my review of Simplicity 4949 which I had adapted into a more casual Sleeping Beauty dress for wearing in the park.
> 
> I need to post more so I can add pics & links...




Oh I can answer this one!  Just do a count down ( post #3 then post 4 etc) and you will get to 10 quick enough.  Tell us a little bit about you...favorite animal, favorite disney park, favorite princess, favorite villian....you can get to 10 in no time at all!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

AMAZING WORK EVERYONE


----------



## emcreative

Sandi S said:


> Yep - it was on my review of Simplicity 4949 which I had adapted into a more casual Sleeping Beauty dress for wearing in the park.
> 
> I need to post more so I can add pics & links...



Hi Sandi!

How many times have you been to the park?

How long have you been sewing?

What is your favorite thing you've ever made?

How many customs do you have planned/are working on?

(Feel free to answer each in a separate post..lol!)


----------



## aksunshine

OMG! I just love that Chef Mickey set! And I don't like Chef Mickeys! LOL! 

I saw some super cute minnie dot dresses and skirts. And a cute little one had on the cutest dress with Mickey and Minnie kissing! Great job everyone!!


----------



## mom2rtk

I see a lot of you using a halter pattern with a straight edge across the top that ties behind the neck. Does anyone mind sharing what pattern that is?

Many thanks!


----------



## emcreative

**Totally OT question**

Has anyone ever had their whole house recarpeted (while they were living in it)?  What the HECK did you do with all your furniture?!?!  We don't even have a garage!

At this point I'm considering hiring movers and a van and just having them move the furniture onto a truck, get the carpeting in, and then have them move it back off the truck, lol.  To further complicate issues hubby and I are disabled (he has a ruptured disc in  his back) so um, yeah, can't see us moving bunk beds.

Oh yeah the air is getting replaced on tuesday...Goodbye $2k!


----------



## jham

mommyof3princess said:


> Hello all I am going to try and catch up on the boards today. I have been sewing for my nephew's birthday. I made my first bowling shirt this week. Let me just say how wonderful the pattern is Carla. I thought I would never be able to make one. I have had the pattern since feb. And I just used it this week. I was a little scared by it. But know I cannot wait to make another one. I made him some jean shorts and my DH worked with me and painted the images on the piece of fabric I used to make it look like a map when he started it was just a brown piece of fabric.
> My model is twin B Sammie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate ship under shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate map shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I wrapped it in. I thought it brought the whole pirate theme together.
> thank you for looking.



So cute!  I love pirate stuff. 



Sandi S said:


> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd?  Nothin' odd about that!  In fact I think I should hire Morgan to be our tour guide the next time we go to DW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Vida dress! Y'all are making me wish I had an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I did the applique on the vida without the embroidery machine.  I did it "by hand" as we call it so I'm sure you could too!
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Super cute!
> 
> Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done


Love this, super cute!  I know a lot of people put more of a yoke in, but I really like it this way; otherwise on my DD it looks like it's falling off.  Love the fabric too.


aimeeg said:


> I did not do a Chef for Chef Mickeys. I decided to go with black and red. I made Mickey yo yo's. They were a lot of fun.


Cute!


Clutterbug said:


> I'm sure I must have CASED you great minds!


Love these!


Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!



Hi!  Can't wait to see your stuff!  Welcome!!




2cutekidz said:


> Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!



I love this, gotta get some of that fabric...



jham said:


> Odd?  Nothin' odd about that!  In fact I think I should hire Morgan to be our tour guide the next time we go to DW!
> 
> Did someone say Minnie Dot at Chef Mickey's???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These next two were on Valentine's Day:


Cute!! Really love the red and pink for the valentine's Vida


mommyof3princess said:


> Hello all I am going to try and catch up on the boards today. I have been sewing for my nephew's birthday. I made my first bowling shirt this week. Let me just say how wonderful the pattern is Carla. I thought I would never be able to make one. I have had the pattern since feb. And I just used it this week. I was a little scared by it. But know I cannot wait to make another one. I made him some jean shorts and my DH worked with me and painted the images on the piece of fabric I used to make it look like a map when he started it was just a brown piece of fabric.
> My model is twin B Sammie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate ship under shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate map shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I wrapped it in. I thought it brought the whole pirate theme together.
> thank you for looking.


I love, love, love, love this; what an awesome gift!  And the way you wrapped it is inspired!!


jenb1023 said:


> So I don't post very often since I just started to sew (thanks to you all) but I follow along all of the time (unless you are being super chatty then I miss a few pages).
> 
> A few random things/questions for today. . .
> 
> I went to JoAnn's at lunch and they had certain Disney fabriques (I think that is what they are called - they are basically already made appliques that just have to be attached).  Anyway, my Joann's had Minnie and for those with boys or anyone - Mater and the police car from cars on sale for $3.97 each.
> 
> I am about to try my hand at my first non-pillowcase sewing and need some advice on what would be an easy first dress/skirt.  I bought several Carla C patterns - would one of those be a good choice or something else?  Please remember I have zero sewing skills and zero knowledge of sewing terms.  Though I have to say thanks to Jeanne's directions, my pillowcase dress turned out great!
> 
> So speaking of my zero sewing knowledge some of Carla's patterns call for an underlining material to be used - I bought white muslin - is that a good choice for that and is the underlining even really necessary?  I am so clueless about all of this stuff - anyone want to come visit the Harrisburg, PA area and give me some sewing lessons ?
> 
> One more thing - my mother-in-law gave me her Bernina (I think it is a 1010) sewing machine.  Is that a good one for me to be using or as a beginner should I have a more basic/newer machine?
> 
> Thanks!


Berninas are great machines, I think it's going to be fine for now.  I would definitely recommend the simply sweet jumper style bodice dress for a first pattern as well.


ncmomof2 said:


> This year my daughters will be wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the Minnie dot!
> 
> Last year my oldest wore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am struggling with my AK outfit.  It was my favorite last year so I have high expectations!


Cute, cute cute!


minnie2 said:


> go to youcanmakethis.com they have FABULOUS patterns!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE carlaC's patterns they are so easy to fallow so many pictures she break everything down so simply.  I can't do commercial patterns at all and now i don't even bother not worth it.
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike! Love the minnie dot!
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> So adorable!  Is that cupcake one of Heathers designs?  It is perfect!
> I LOVE that Minnie and Mickey applique!
> Lily looks so tiny!
> 
> What a great idea everything came out wonderful
> 
> That would be fine for underlining.  I usually use a top sheet in white.
> 
> Not sure about the Bernina machine but frankly I say start with what ever is available.  I am sure it wil be perfect!
> 
> Love the dots!
> 
> HEHe i must have missed it not enough coffee at the time!
> 
> 
> Here is a minnie dot i made last yr for Nikki and the small one was for my niece but we put it on her AG doll.  This is one of the 1st things I ever made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why she doesn't have th top on i made to go with it???




like the skirts; you should make one for the doll, then they'd all match!


disneylovinfamily said:


> I was looking trhough old pics and I was not sure that I ever shared this disney cruise set.  sorry if I did but I think I sewed it while I was on a Disboard lapse


Disboard lapse?  Oh the horror!  Super, super cute outfit though; love everything; the ruffles, shirring, applique; it's perfect!


mom2rtk said:


> I see a lot of you using a halter pattern with a straight edge across the top that ties behind the neck. Does anyone mind sharing what pattern that is?
> 
> Many thanks!


That's usually carla c's simply sweet done with the halter option.  you can buy it on youcanmakethis.com


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> That's usually carla c's simply sweet done with the halter option.  you can buy it on youcanmakethis.com



Thanks! I looked there, but must have missed it. Thanks for saving me more time looking!

In between work sewing, I want to start casual sets for our Sept trip!


----------



## Keurigirl

Chef Mickeys - I made a quickie outfit using the free chef hat pattern at YCMT.. 












And while I'm at it, I might as well share everything I made, yes? LOL Disclaimer: I had only just learned to sew, and these were my very first Disney customs. So lots are super easy! 

An easy AK outfit..






My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
















Easy overalls:






For our Pooh/Tigger breakfast:






Because it was St. Patrick's Day when we were there:






We leave in 6 weeksish and I have lots up my sleeve for this trip!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Keurigirl said:


> Chef Mickeys - I made a quickie outfit using the free chef hat pattern at YCMT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I'm at it, I might as well share everything I made, yes? LOL Disclaimer: I had only just learned to sew, and these were my very first Disney customs. So lots are super easy!
> 
> An easy AK outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy overalls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Pooh/Tigger breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was St. Patrick's Day when we were there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 6 weeksish and I have lots up my sleeve for this trip!



You may say they were "super easy" but they sure don't look it; they are all fabulous!  I've always wondered: what pattern did you use for the apron?
THanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> Is anyone using any of their embroidery machines and running Windows Vista on their computers?  I didn't realize (stupid of me) that the sewing machine wasn't compatible with Vista.  Is there anything I have to do to make it work?  I'm going to call the store where I bought the machine and ask but thought I might ask here as well.



Take Vista off and put XP back on.  Vista was a complete failure and XP is bomb proof.  At work we got a new computer and I told them no Vista so we run XP.

Congrats on the machine!!!


----------



## Keurigirl

ireland_nicole said:


> You may say they were "super easy" but they sure don't look it; they are all fabulous!  I've always wondered: what pattern did you use for the apron?
> THanks!



It was self-drafted. And looks terrible from the inside. LOL! It is just a c-shaped bottom with a straight top that I held against my daughter for size. Then I made a tie long enough to tie around her and sewed it to the top, and then I made a ruffle and sewed it to the bottom. REally simple.


----------



## jenb1023

Mirb1214 said:


> My first "non pillowcase" outfit was Carla C's Simply Sweet Halter.  I also used a Tigger Fablique from JoAnne's for this outfit.  My only piece of advice on using the Fablique is to MAKE SURE that you have enough length on the bodice to place it.  I had to lengthen my bodice before cutting it out to insure that it fit. . . and it was almost too small (even after lengthening several inches).  As for your other questions, someone WAY more experienced than me will have to answer.  I've only been sewing since the end of June.  But the Carla C Simply Sweet is an AWESOME pattern; I've already made 4 outfits and they went together pretty easy.





minnie2 said:


> That would be fine for underlining.  I usually use a top sheet in white.
> 
> Not sure about the Bernina machine but frankly I say start with what ever is available.  I am sure it wil be perfect!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> First, theres NO reason to downgrade in sewing machine- I believe it's always better to start with something you can grow in to, as it is, I really wish 3 years ago when I bought my machine I had purchased "more" than I did. I could own an embroidery machine right now, but I thought- oh, it will take me years and years to get to that- well here I am, already wishing I owned one. My first machine was a Jem Janome for $275, purchased more than 10 years ago for mostly quilting purposes, no stitch adjustment, etc. To Kenmore (made by janome) my Kenmore is digital and it sews so much more smoothly than my mechanical- I love it, just wish I had an embroidery. If your current machine is computerized/digital, whatever, you are in good shape.
> Second, you must have the Simply Sweet by Carla C and/or the stripwork. The underlining adds just a little more structure to the bodice, I like it, so I keep it in, if it were winter and you wanted warmth, you could use something a bit thicker- like a broadcloth. I use muslin myself, its inexpensive and I have a bunch of it in my closet.
> 
> Third, I would either do Carla's peasant dress first, or the jumper style top of the simply sweet. I would suggest the peasant dress, but be sure to use a bit of chalk pencil or something to mark pieces, when I first did that pattern (also as a newbie) I found it was easy to get the sleeve and bodice pieces mixed up.
> 
> Cant wait to see your creation!





ireland_nicole said:


> Berninas are great machines, I think it's going to be fine for now.  I would definitely recommend the simply sweet jumper style bodice dress for a first pattern as well.



Thanks for all of the advice ladies!    Looks like it will be the simply sweet for a first dress.  Once I get started, I am sure my future posts will be filled with lots of dumb questions - hope you don't get sick of me!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mommyof3princess said:


> Hello all I am going to try and catch up on the boards today. I have been sewing for my nephew's birthday. I made my first bowling shirt this week. Let me just say how wonderful the pattern is Carla. I thought I would never be able to make one. I have had the pattern since feb. And I just used it this week. I was a little scared by it. But know I cannot wait to make another one. I made him some jean shorts and my DH worked with me and painted the images on the piece of fabric I used to make it look like a map when he started it was just a brown piece of fabric.
> My model is twin B Sammie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate ship under shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate map shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I wrapped it in. I thought it brought the whole pirate theme together.
> thank you for looking.


This is adorable!  I love the whole set and my kids thought it was really cute too.  Where did you get the treasure chest and gold tissue?  On our upcoming trip we are staying in a pirate room and I would love to get a couple of those treasure chests to make gift baskets for the kids!


jenb1023 said:


> So I don't post very often since I just started to sew (thanks to you all) but I follow along all of the time (unless you are being super chatty then I miss a few pages).
> 
> A few random things/questions for today. . .
> 
> I went to JoAnn's at lunch and they had certain Disney fabriques (I think that is what they are called - they are basically already made appliques that just have to be attached).  Anyway, my Joann's had Minnie and for those with boys or anyone - Mater and the police car from cars on sale for $3.97 each.
> 
> I am about to try my hand at my first non-pillowcase sewing and need some advice on what would be an easy first dress/skirt.  I bought several Carla C patterns - would one of those be a good choice or something else?  Please remember I have zero sewing skills and zero knowledge of sewing terms.  Though I have to say thanks to Jeanne's directions, my pillowcase dress turned out great!
> 
> So speaking of my zero sewing knowledge some of Carla's patterns call for an underlining material to be used - I bought white muslin - is that a good choice for that and is the underlining even really necessary?  I am so clueless about all of this stuff - anyone want to come visit the Harrisburg, PA area and give me some sewing lessons ?
> 
> One more thing - my mother-in-law gave me her Bernina (I think it is a 1010) sewing machine.  Is that a good one for me to be using or as a beginner should I have a more basic/newer machine?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like a great machine! I wouldn't downgrade.


minnie2 said:


> Here is a skirt I made for AK for Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No model she was too busy playing with her brother.  I will get her to model it when the shirt is done


That is adorable!


aksunshine said:


> What if I applique something on the skirt? I feel like the peices don't match enough.


I think they match well, but if you don't feel like it is done add something else!!  ARGH!  Would be really cute.


mommyof2princesses said:


> Someone one, or two, posted pics of a Phineas dress they made out of a tshirt.  I got the shirt today because DD is in love with that show and is so esited that another girl loves it too.  How did you finish it off as a dress?  I have never worked with knits before.  Did you use a knit or just a cotton material?  I keep adding projects to a list that doesn't seem to get any shorter!  I did finish the vida alice dress which I hope to post tomorrow as we have not had the best weather to photgraph in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered on your TR.  I had the same thing happen to me as a kid...


My daughter loves that show too.  I am hoping to make Perry the Platypus shirts for our trip. . .


Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!





emcreative said:


> **Totally OT question**
> 
> Has anyone ever had their whole house recarpeted (while they were living in it)?  What the HECK did you do with all your furniture?!?!  We don't even have a garage!
> 
> At this point I'm considering hiring movers and a van and just having them move the furniture onto a truck, get the carpeting in, and then have them move it back off the truck, lol.  To further complicate issues hubby and I are disabled (he has a ruptured disc in  his back) so um, yeah, can't see us moving bunk beds.
> 
> Oh yeah the air is getting replaced on tuesday...Goodbye $2k!


We had our upstairs carpet replaced and the installers moved the furniture from one room to another.  We did put some stuff in the bathrooms upstairs to keep it out of the way.   But they did every room upstairs, even the closets by moving things around.  Before they came I had to make sure the beds were stripped down and there wasn't anything under them.  


Keurigirl said:


> Chef Mickeys - I made a quickie outfit using the free chef hat pattern at YCMT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I'm at it, I might as well share everything I made, yes? LOL Disclaimer: I had only just learned to sew, and these were my very first Disney customs. So lots are super easy!
> 
> An easy AK outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy overalls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Pooh/Tigger breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was St. Patrick's Day when we were there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 6 weekish and I have lots up my sleeve for this trip!



ADORABLE!! I love everything you made!  Your DD is so cute.  (I love her name)  I have an Abby too but she is 8 "sigh" I remember when she was little like that.


----------



## jenb1023

disneylovinfamily said:


> I was looking trhough old pics and I was not sure that I ever shared this disney cruise set.  sorry if I did but I think I sewed it while I was on a Disboard lapse



I think you did post this before because I remember thinking how beautiful it was!  That's okay though because it is an outfit worth reposting!

If a 5-year-old's opinion means anything to you, this is what my DD (Jordan) had to say when she saw your photos and I told her that the little girl in the photos mom made her dress:  "Wow, she is very talented!  I wish you could be more talented than that."  I thought to myself - don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen!


----------



## ncmomof2

I made my little one an Ariel dress today to match her sisters.  I simplified it from the Minnie dot dress I made a few days ago.  One more dress from big sister and 4 more for this one.  Oh, and ten applique t-shirts to go for our trip 

She was not too happy to try it on!


----------



## mommyof3princess

thank you for all them comments on my pirate outfit. I sure hope my nephew loves it as much as I do. 

I bought the treasure chest at a party supply store it was for a center piece and I found the gold tissue paper there also. I thought it was the perfect way to wrap his gift.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> I see a lot of you using a halter pattern with a straight edge across the top that ties behind the neck. Does anyone mind sharing what pattern that is?
> 
> Many thanks!


not sure if you got an answer, its probably the Simply Sweet, but with the halter option instead of the jumper option- these dresses are also allowed to be made and resold (thought you might be interested in that since you also sell as a business)



emcreative said:


> **Totally OT question**
> 
> Has anyone ever had their whole house recarpeted (while they were living in it)?  What the HECK did you do with all your furniture?!?!  We don't even have a garage!
> 
> At this point I'm considering hiring movers and a van and just having them move the furniture onto a truck, get the carpeting in, and then have them move it back off the truck, lol.  To further complicate issues hubby and I are disabled (he has a ruptured disc in  his back) so um, yeah, can't see us moving bunk beds.
> 
> Oh yeah the air is getting replaced on tuesday...Goodbye $2k!


I would ask you carpet co, most of the time they are prepared for this and you just shuffle furniture from room to room- I know when my parents home flooded thats what we had to do. I seem to recall it took them a few days to do it all. ( I was a kid back then) I remember feeling sick for weeks until all the wet carpeting was removed (we went away for Christmas for a week and my parents had never shut off their hot water before.....well the hose to the washer broke and it flooded the whole downstairs (3 bedrooms, family room, bathroom, storage room/wash room/tool room, etc)



Keurigirl said:


> Chef Mickeys - I made a quickie outfit using the free chef hat pattern at YCMT..
> 
> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy overalls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Pooh/Tigger breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was St. Patrick's Day when we were there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 6 weeksish and I have lots up my sleeve for this trip!


These are just awesome! Love Minnie! What pattern is that?


ncmomof2 said:


> I made my little one an Ariel dress today to match her sisters.  I simplified it from the Minnie dot dress I made a few days ago.  One more dress from big sister and 4 more for this one.  Oh, and ten applique t-shirts to go for our trip
> 
> She was not too happy to try it on!


woops- put the wrong comment here, meant to say this baby girl is sooo cute and I love her dress too! 
My latest...I dont know why, but once in a while I screw up putting the cuff on and have to rip it all out...










Its been a while since Ive done the jumper version and I dont know why, but the skirt doesnt seem quite as full as I thought....does it look less full to you folks?

What's next? Well MommyBoo shopped for me and all I need is th find a Cinderella block to start work on my "movie quilt" for DD3

and I need to start on a precious dress for baby hannah's baby dedication...
but I cant decide on fabric..


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

since I am stuck on the couch I decided to open a facebook account can you ladies point me in the direction of the group on there?


----------



## emcreative

Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!! 

Um, so yeah, I just realized ....

ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE! 

 Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but

MINE MINE MINE

No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jenb1023 said:


> I think you did post this before because I remember thinking how beautiful it was!  That's okay though because it is an outfit worth reposting!
> 
> If a 5-year-old's opinion means anything to you, this is what my DD (Jordan) had to say when she saw your photos and I told her that the little girl in the photos mom made her dress:  "Wow, she is very talented!  I wish you could be more talented than that."  I thought to myself - don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen!



Sorry to repost, I could not remember it and I came across the outfit today and it reminded me.  Too funny about your DD  



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my little one an Ariel dress today to match her sisters.  I simplified it from the Minnie dot dress I made a few days ago.  One more dress from big sister and 4 more for this one.  Oh, and ten applique t-shirts to go for our trip
> 
> She was not too happy to try it on!



So cute!  Your little one looks just like a babydoll!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Sandi S said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> A fellow sewing mom on Pattern Review mentioned this board and I decided to check it out and join. I wanted to introduce myself! I'm a mom of four boys (Matthew will be 9 on 9/27, Jamie is 7, and Benjamin is 4) and one girl (Princess Gracie is two!). I just took my kids to Disneyland while I was in CA for a convention. We only had two days, but it was wonderful. I probably won't get to take them to Disney for awhile as we are purposing to pay off all of our debts before we do anything else travelwise. I want to share some of the Disney outfits I've made once I have enough posts to add images. (If you are a Pattern Review member, I'm Sandi S there as well.)
> 
> I look forward to meeting y'all and seeing what you create!



Hello, Sandi.  I've visited that site a couple times.  Never posted, though.  Can't wait to see your creations!



mommyof3princess said:


> Front.
> Back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate ship under shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate map shorts.



This is all so adorable.  This may very well be one I have to CASE soon.  I've been thinking of something to make for my son for our next trip.  I"m certainly not talented enough to paint my own treasure map and all, though.  I love it!



disneylovinfamily said:


> I was looking trhough old pics and I was not sure that I ever shared this disney cruise set.  sorry if I did but I think I sewed it while I was on a Disboard lapse



That dress is jaw-dropping.  Beautiful.



Jen117 said:


> I haven't posted much here in a lonnnnnggggg time. Long story short... I no longer work full time out of the home and well, am pregnant now (number 3, with a huge gap between 2 and 3. It was planned.) We leave for WDW in 2 weeks from today (Yah for free dining!).



Congratulations on it all -- working from home, baby #3, and upcoming trip!!



Keurigirl said:


> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy overalls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Pooh/Tigger breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was St. Patrick's Day when we were there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 6 weeksish and I have lots up my sleeve for this trip!



These are all so wonderful!  I  the minnie dress, and I also really like the Eeyore one!  Eeyore and gingham -- two of my favorite things.  




jenb1023 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice ladies!    Looks like it will be the simply sweet for a first dress.  Once I get started, I am sure my future posts will be filled with lots of dumb questions - hope you don't get sick of me!



I'm starting my first Simply Sweet this weekend, too.  In fact I'm printing off the pattern as I type this.  Perhaps we can stumble through together.




ncmomof2 said:


> I made my little one an Ariel dress today to match her sisters.  I simplified it from the Minnie dot dress I made a few days ago.  One more dress from big sister and 4 more for this one.  Oh, and ten applique t-shirts to go for our trip
> 
> She was not too happy to try it on!



So cute.  My goodness, I need another baby.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



So very cute. 



emcreative said:


> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Someone mentioned issues with Vista and their new embroidery machine. You can try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-windows-vista-compatibility-mode/


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...





Congrats!!!!  I know what a pain-in-the-you-know-what us CPS workers are  


I'm so happy for you


----------



## emcreative

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Congrats!!!!  I know what a pain-in-the-you-know-what us CPS workers are
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you



Okay, I should make it clear (even if you hadn't posted) that we have had the absolute best agency and loved ALL our workers.  No problems at all /knockonwood.

But it's kinda like your boss...even if you love them, they are still your "boss" and in charge of reviewing EVERYTHING you do.

I talked to the boys' foster care CW yesterday (she has closed out their file) and discussed how odd/nice it will be to just TALK and not have to "REPORT"


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...



 I am so excited for you and the family. I can't wait to read the post after you get back from court that day. We are going to have to declare it phineas and ferb day on this thread.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Congrats!!!!  I know what a pain-in-the-you-know-what us CPS workers are
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you



Boy isn't that the truth!!! Looking in cabinets, checking for safety, asking nosy questions. Social workers are a pain in the ........

When I grow up I want to be one  Morgan has declared that is the best way for me to help HER babies. (Guess she has finally given up on me bringing them ALL home and will settle for this)

We love our SW (she is more a friend-she adopted 3 girls) and of course Miss Kris a teen!

How is Aisling?


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> How is Aisling?



I've been thinking of her too, I especially hope you can get the bug spray stuff figured out.

Oh, and Emmy is my girl who wants to be a social worker!


----------



## livndisney

Ok, I have been looking for a "new" online home. I just looked at facebook and I don't think that is for me (I really don't feel a need to "reconnect" with  people I have not seen since 1st grade), Myspace was a little intense. Does anyone know of any other sewing boards like this one? Where do you sewing ladies (and Tom) spend your online time?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> Okay, I should make it clear (even if you hadn't posted) that we have had the absolute best agency and loved ALL our workers.  No problems at all /knockonwood.
> 
> But it's kinda like your boss...even if you love them, they are still your "boss" and in charge of reviewing EVERYTHING you do.
> 
> I talked to the boys' foster care CW yesterday (she has closed out their file) and discussed how odd/nice it will be to just TALK and not have to "REPORT"



Say what you will...I know we are pains!  The haircut comment was hilarious!



livndisney said:


> Boy isn't that the truth!!! Looking in cabinets, checking for safety, asking nosy questions. Social workers are a pain in the ........
> 
> When I grow up I want to be one  Morgan has declared that is the best way for me to help HER babies. (Guess she has finally given up on me bringing them ALL home and will settle for this)
> 
> We love our SW (she is more a friend-she adopted 3 girls) and of course Miss Kris a teen!
> 
> How is Aisling?



You want to be a SW?  Remind me to knock some sense into you in October!!!




emcreative said:


> I've been thinking of her too, I especially hope you can get the bug spray stuff figured out.
> 
> Oh, and Emmy is my girl who wants to be a social worker!




Thanks for worrying about Aisling ladies.  She had a great day at Camp and is now with her grandmother who will apply bug spray all day long!  She is with my mom for 8 days and they were gone about a 1/2 hour before I realized that I forgot to send her health ins card 

She is in Old Orchard Beach, ME which is about 1 1/2 hours from me.  I told my mom that I'm sleeping with my blackberry in my bed so if anything happens...call right away.  Could their vacation be any worse timing????


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

we had the worst thunderstorms today, the rain destroyed some of my lillies, I went out to review the damage and was able to "upright" some and take a few pics, in case they are gone tomorrow...I can't wait as more bloom, I planted close to 30 bulbs, casa blanca, stargazer,Le Reve, asiatics (what I photographed today) pink, yellow,red, etc...
I only wish Id had them planted as a group, rather than spread out, I think Ill try to dig them up and re group them after they are done blooming, in the fall..


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> not sure if you got an answer, its probably the Simply Sweet, but with the halter option instead of the jumper option- these dresses are also allowed to be made and resold (thought you might be interested in that since you also sell as a business)




Many thanks! I think I'll buy that one and give it a try. My daughter is 8, and turning 9 in the Magic Kingdom this fall. As you might guess, I feel like I've done my regular patterns to death! So on to something new. I'm loving all the inspiration here!

I've never sewn with any of the Carla C patterns. Can anyone tell me if the sizes run pretty true? For me this is the part I hate most... getting to know the sizing of the patterns....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Ok, I have been looking for a "new" online home. I just looked at facebook and I don't think that is for me (I really don't feel a need to "reconnect" with  people I have not seen since 1st grade), Myspace was a little intense. Does anyone know of any other sewing boards like this one? Where do you sewing ladies (and Tom) spend your online time?



Sorry Cindee...we are all on Facebook.   You know that you have to accept people before they can see your profile right?  You don't have to accept all the folks from HS....unless you are me because I feel guilty if I don't


----------



## jenb1023

Keurigirl said:


> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress



Love this dress!  DD did too!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Sounds like a great machine! I wouldn't downgrade.



Thanks for the feedback!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Sorry to repost, I could not remember it and I came across the outfit today and it reminded me.  Too funny about your DD



Don't apologize for reposting!  That outfit is gorgeous!



Rebecuberduber said:


> I'm starting my first Simply Sweet this weekend, too.  In fact I'm printing off the pattern as I type this.  Perhaps we can stumble through together.



I hope to start it this weekend if I can.  This may be your first Simply Sweet but it is my first dress from a pattern ever so I am sure you will be much more help to me than I will be to you.  If you don't mind some dumb questions from me, it would be great to stumble through together!



emcreative said:


> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...



That is great news!!!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sorry Cindee...we are all on Facebook.   You know that you have to accept people before they can see your profile right?  You don't have to accept all the folks from HS....unless you are me because I feel guilty if I don't



I didn't want a bunch of people on facebook contacting me either so I just listed my married name and not my maiden name - people from the past don't know my married name.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok, I have been looking for a "new" online home. I just looked at facebook and I don't think that is for me (I really don't feel a need to "reconnect" with  people I have not seen since 1st grade), Myspace was a little intense. Does anyone know of any other sewing boards like this one? Where do you sewing ladies (and Tom) spend your online time?



You need to be on facebook!  You only have to accept those that you want to have connection with.  I also like that you can assign your friends to "groups" and then only groups of people can see different things.  I have a "group" for people that I work with, for adoption friends & disboutiquers.  It really is a fun place. 




mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! I think I'll buy that one and give it a try. My daughter is 8, and turning 9 in the Magic Kingdom this fall. As you might guess, I feel like I've done my regular patterns to death! So on to something new. I'm loving all the inspiration here!
> 
> I've never sewn with any of the Carla C patterns. Can anyone tell me if the sizes run pretty true? For me this is the part I hate most... getting to know the sizing of the patterns....



I find the pattern to be very true to size.  If I ever have a question, I  take the measurement that Carla suggests - for the simply sweet, it's the chest measurement.  I make the pattern that matches that size - even if it doesn't match the size that is normally worn.  It is such a versatile pattern to modify .  It's a true work horse in my pattern collection.


----------



## emcreative

****Does anyone have ideas on clothes (for girls) made out of the "Soft book" character panels?****


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - Happy Weekend!!

Love the cute little Minnie and other dresses!!!

I have a question for those who have made tops for themselves. How the heck do you choose a fabric??? Its my  mom's bday on Tuesday - she is going to be 62!!! I cant believe it!!! But anyways, How do I pick out a fabric that wont look like curtains or PJ's on her??????? Im toying with the idea purchasing Carla's tunic pattern for adults - but am not sure what size to make her - she wears like a 12/14 in ladies clothing....I'd love for her to take it on her trip to Brazil....

She is in the middle of the picture wearing a blue shirt and holding baby Will - (this is the "family pic" of us with my step family)





Any suggestions? Do you think I should do a contrasting collar or ????? HELP!!!!

Wendy


----------



## sahm1000

I posted before wondering if my Brother machine was going to work with my computer since it has Windows Vista on it.  I called the store where I purchased it and they had me turn on my machine and double checked that it had been installed with a certain version of software.  It had so everything was great - I was able to download a font pattern last night and my friend and I were able to put her little girl's name on some fabric to be used for her nap mat at preschool!  I have a feeling I'm going to love this machine!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> ****Does anyone have ideas on clothes (for girls) made out of the "Soft book" character panels?****



Skirts/dresses have been made...here are 2 that I finished -I want to make a MMCH one and a Princess one any ideas on something for a boy???


----------



## kimmylaj

emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...



just thought i would dance with you . congrats


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Skirts/dresses have been made...here are 2 that I finished -I want to make a MMCH one and a Princess one any ideas on something for a boy???



What size were the "pages" and what size was the finished skirt?  For some reason looking at those it looks like your "pages" are bigger than the ones I have to work with.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - Happy Weekend!!
> 
> Love the cute little Minnie and other dresses!!!
> 
> I have a question for those who have made tops for themselves. How the heck do you choose a fabric??? Its my  mom's bday on Tuesday - she is going to be 62!!! I cant believe it!!! But anyways, How do I pick out a fabric that wont look like curtains or PJ's on her??????? Im toying with the idea purchasing Carla's tunic pattern for adults - but am not sure what size to make her - she wears like a 12/14 in ladies clothing....I'd love for her to take it on her trip to Brazil....
> 
> She is in the middle of the picture wearing a blue shirt and holding baby Will - (this is the "family pic" of us with my step family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Do you think I should do a contrasting collar or ????? HELP!!!!
> 
> Wendy



You know how I feel about this pattern!    I LOVE it! I just completed my second one tonight, and I'm wondering if I can get anymore finished before we leave for our trip on Sunday.  I really suggest you go by the measurements in the pattern.  It seems that many people didn't measure for the size that they would normally purchase in a store.  Don't worry though - Carla tells you how to figure things out.  

I really like how the pattern looks both with a contrasting collar and without.  Here's with:




and without:


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> What size were the "pages" and what size was the finished skirt?  For some reason looking at those it looks like your "pages" are bigger than the ones I have to work with.



Hey Marah - soooo happy about Phineas and Ferb!!! I cant WAIT till next week when you can share all their pictures with us!! I havent gotten any blog updates by the way...

Anywho - my Care bear pages were from a "book sold by the panel" - not sure of the size, but it was made into a size 3/4 toddler and the Pooh was also a book sold by the panel and made into a size 2 toddler.....sorry i dont remember the exact measurements.....what are you makin?????



revrob said:


> You know how I feel about this pattern!    I LOVE it! I just completed my second one tonight, and I'm wondering if I can get anymore finished before we leave for our trip on Sunday.  I really suggest you go by the measurements in the pattern.  It seems that many people didn't measure for the size that they would normally purchase in a store.  Don't worry though - Carla tells you how to figure things out.
> 
> I really like how the pattern looks both with a contrasting collar and without.  Here's with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and without:



Shannon I LOVE both of them - Im thinking your 2nd one would be perfect for when she is teaching the Women's Bible Study in Brazil - very cool n comfy but looks GREAT!!!!! CAnt wait to see if you make more. 

Of course my mom is away so there is no way I can measure her!!!! What should I do??????????? HELP!! lol....


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I find the pattern to be very true to size.  If I ever have a question, I  take the measurement that Carla suggests - for the simply sweet, it's the chest measurement.  I make the pattern that matches that size - even if it doesn't match the size that is normally worn.  It is such a versatile pattern to modify .  It's a true work horse in my pattern collection.



Many thanks! I'm hoping to make several for our fall trip, so soon it will be a workhorse for me too!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...



  I'm so glad it's getting so close.

I thought I'd let you know that my friends did get to go through with the adoption today.  They have been so excited for this & now they have 4 of the sweetest kids in world for their very own.  Thanks for all the prayers for them - I know they helped.

We're leaving for vacation tomorrow (not Disney, but AWAY from my real life thank goodness).  We'll be gone a week & I know I won't have time to keep up.  I mean, I can barely keep up as it is.  And when we get back, I'll be starting full-time work at the library with MUCH MUCH better hours than I've had for the last year or so working part-time (I've been doing evenings & Saturdays).


----------



## billwendy

Hi 
I was wondering - when looking at the discription of the Patrice Tunic on YCMT it says 3-4 yards of fabric for a tunic.....does it really take that much??????? How much would it take for a womens 14 and a womens 2x????

thanks!!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Shannon I LOVE both of them - Im thinking your 2nd one would be perfect for when she is teaching the Women's Bible Study in Brazil - very cool n comfy but looks GREAT!!!!! CAnt wait to see if you make more.
> 
> Of course my mom is away so there is no way I can measure her!!!! What should I do??????????? HELP!! lol....



Is she busty?  If I remember correctly, most of the testers went up at least one size from the size they normally buy.  Is there any chance that you kow what size bra she wears?  That would give you a good measurement to start with.


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> Is she busty?  If I remember correctly, most of the testers went up at least one size from the size they normally buy.  Is there any chance that you kow what size bra she wears?  That would give you a good measurement to start with.



Shannon - you cracky me up!!! No, she isnt "busty" but I have no idea of her  size either!!!! 

So do you think I should do a 16???? Gosh, Im starting to doubt if I should purchast the pattern - Im a 2x and now afraid I wont fit into the 3x!!! Maybe I should just buy her something - lol!!!


----------



## Sandi S

livndisney said:


> Ok, I have been looking for a "new" online home. I just looked at facebook and I don't think that is for me (I really don't feel a need to "reconnect" with  people I have not seen since 1st grade), Myspace was a little intense. Does anyone know of any other sewing boards like this one? Where do you sewing ladies (and Tom) spend your online time?



Check out Pattern Review - it is the BEST sewing site!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi
> I was wondering - when looking at the discription of the Patrice Tunic on YCMT it says 3-4 yards of fabric for a tunic.....does it really take that much??????? How much would it take for a womens 14 and a womens 2x????
> 
> thanks!!



I usually buy 2 1/2 yards (for the short sleeve version) and do fine.



billwendy said:


> Shannon - you cracky me up!!! No, she isnt "busty" but I have no idea of her  size either!!!!
> 
> So do you think I should do a 16???? Gosh, Im starting to doubt if I should purchast the pattern - Im a 2x and now afraid I wont fit into the 3x!!! Maybe I should just buy her something - lol!!!



I ask if she's busty - because - well- if she's busty then you might want to go up a size than she would normally wear.  If she's not, then you're probably fine to make the size that she would normally wear.  BUT - don't cut anything until I check that out for you!


----------



## Sandi S

emcreative said:


> Hi Sandi!
> 
> How many times have you been to the park?
> 
> How long have you been sewing?
> 
> What is your favorite thing you've ever made?
> 
> How many customs do you have planned/are working on?
> 
> (Feel free to answer each in a separate post..lol!)




I've been to WDW in 74, 83, 84, 86, 92, 95, 96, 99, 04 and Disneyland in 73, 76, 77, 09. 

I was in Disneyland on my 1st, 4th, and 37th birthdays! I was in WDW on my 27th birthday. My latest Disneyland trip was part of a 19-day cross-country odyssey with my mom and four young children (DH had to work) that centered on my attending the NEA (National Education Association) Convention and representative assembly on behalf of my local association. We drove and it was unbelieveable - took the kids to see Painted Desert/Petrified Forest, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, Disneyland (2.5 days), San Diego (where the convention was) including the Zoo, Wild Animal Park, Coronado, Seaport Village, Trail Dust Town in Tucson, the Alamo, the Gulf coast, Atlanta - World of Coke & Stone Mountain. I'm working on a photo book of all the pictures along with the journaling. We drove a grand total of 5832.9 miles from North Carolina to the West Coast and back.


----------



## Sandi S

emcreative said:


> Hi Sandi!
> 
> How many times have you been to the park?
> 
> How long have you been sewing?
> 
> What is your favorite thing you've ever made?
> 
> How many customs do you have planned/are working on?
> 
> (Feel free to answer each in a separate post..lol!)



continuing my answers...

I learned to sew when I was a little girl, but I didn't really go beyond basic knowledge until I was pregnant with DD 2.5 years ago. I decided I wanted to make her bedding and since she was the 4th child, I hardly needed baby equipment, so I bought a sewing machine. I have a Kenmore electronic machine and I love it. I made her bedding and a bunch of receiving blankets, and then some home dec stuff, and then her baptism dress. I put the machine away for a few months and then once she was here, I started making a few simple things, but last spring, I really got rolling. After discovering a fabulous local heirloom sewing shop and Ottobre magazine, my learning curve took off.

I make most of Gracie's clothing, a good lot of my own, even some things from Ottobre for my sons and a few items like flannel boxers for DH. I've done home dec and tried a little quilting. I sew pretty fast - esp. now that I have a serger. Today I made myself a new bag, a new knit top for work, plus two toddler-bed (travel pillow size) pillowcases when I suddenly realized all of Gracie's were in the wash.


----------



## Sandi S

emcreative said:


> Hi Sandi!
> 
> How many times have you been to the park?
> 
> How long have you been sewing?
> 
> What is your favorite thing you've ever made?
> 
> How many customs do you have planned/are working on?
> 
> (Feel free to answer each in a separate post..lol!)



hmmm...my favorite thing that I've made?

I have a lot of favorites, but I've sewn over 130 things since January 1st alone (I decided to keep track of number of items and yardage in and out of the stash this year). I guess right now it would be the Portobello Pizie Analise dress I made and won 2nd place in the Sewing for Children Contest on Pattern Review! I had fun spending my winning gift certificate at Sew Baby last night.


----------



## Sandi S

emcreative said:


> Hi Sandi!
> 
> How many times have you been to the park?
> 
> How long have you been sewing?
> 
> What is your favorite thing you've ever made?
> 
> How many customs do you have planned/are working on?
> 
> (Feel free to answer each in a separate post..lol!)



Well, I guess everything is custom in that I just sew for my family, but I recently did quite a few special items for our cross-country trip. I think I now have enough posts to share pictures!


----------



## MouseTriper

I can't stop thinking about little Noah and what his family must be going through right now.  I didn't work on Noah's Big Give but my heart is just aching for them.  At least Noah is no longer suffering, bless his little heart.  Many thoughts and prayers to all who loved him and now miss him.


----------



## Sandi S

Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:

Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):





Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):









Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):









July 4th shirts for Matthew (almost 9 - flags) and Jamie (7 - lobsters):





Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):





Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):









Gracie's hula bear dress (Farbenmix Yola with a smocked panel added) - very beachy:





Brother-sister set for the zoo (all Ottobre patterns - picked the giraffe prints b/c Benjamin loves giraffes!):









I hope I didn't post too many pics here, but I am loving seeing all the darling outfits on this thread - lots of eye candy and inspiration! If anyone wants to see more of my work and/or get more pattern info, Sandi's pattern reviews

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

mommyof2princesses said:


> Someone one, or two, posted pics of a Phineas dress they made out of a tshirt.  I got the shirt today because DD is in love with that show and is so esited that another girl loves it too.  How did you finish it off as a dress?  I have never worked with knits before.  Did you use a knit or just a cotton material?  I keep adding projects to a list that doesn't seem to get any shorter!  I did finish the vida alice dress which I hope to post tomorrow as we have not had the best weather to photgraph in!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That was me! I made a dress for Juliet.... I basiclly cut the front panel off the T-shirt and put it with a back panel to make a sundress, tried to shir the back panel - used a knit  and made a bottom ruffle around the whole thing and made a top strap that tied - I can post pics again if you want after I get home from work this morning.


----------



## tracipierce

Sandi S said:


> Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:
> 
> Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th shirts for Matthew (almost 9 - flags) and Jamie (7 - lobsters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's hula bear dress (Farbenmix Yola with a smocked panel added) - very beachy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother-sister set for the zoo (all Ottobre patterns - picked the giraffe prints b/c Benjamin loves giraffes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't post too many pics here, but I am loving seeing all the darling outfits on this thread - lots of eye candy and inspiration! If anyone wants to see more of my work and/or get more pattern info, Sandi's pattern reviews
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



Beautiful outits!!! Really cute little ones too, wow you really have been busy, great job!


----------



## NiniMorris

jenb1023 said:


> Love this dress!  DD did too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't apologize for reposting!  That outfit is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to start it this weekend if I can.  This may be your first Simply Sweet but it is my first dress from a pattern ever so I am sure you will be much more help to me than I will be to you.  If you don't mind some dumb questions from me, it would be great to stumble through together!
> 
> 
> 
> That is great news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want a bunch of people on facebook contacting me either so I just listed my married name and not my maiden name - people from the past don't know my married name.



Regarding Facebook....My proper, given name is Jeanne.  I use Nini on Facebook.  Only close friends and family know it is me.  I do not use my maiden name... Since Nini has only been my nickname for the past 8 years or so (my little one started calling me that when she started talking; I guess she was about 6 months old...)no one I worked with knew me by that name either.

If I WANT to connect with people from high school (waaaaay too many years ago...) I have to invite them!  And there are some people that I accept their friendships and then set them on ignore...they don't know I ignore them, but I don't have to red their inappropriate comments all the time!  I haven't set up the groups yet, but that is my next step...if I EVER get an internet connection on my laptop again!


BTW, I have completed a few things, but cannot post pictures.  My studio computer will not talk to my camera, and my laptop cannot connect to the internet... I hate this!!!

Nini


----------



## minnie2

Thanks for all the complements on Nikki's AK skirt!  


 all the new stuff!  





emcreative said:


> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...


So excited for you!


livndisney said:


> Boy isn't that the truth!!! Looking in cabinets, checking for safety, asking nosy questions. Social workers are a pain in the ........
> 
> When I grow up I want to be one  Morgan has declared that is the best way for me to help HER babies. (Guess she has finally given up on me bringing them ALL home and will settle for this)
> 
> We love our SW (she is more a friend-she adopted 3 girls) and of course Miss Kris a teen!
> 
> How is Aisling?


How cute is Morgan!  



livndisney said:


> Ok, I have been looking for a "new" online home. I just looked at facebook and I don't think that is for me (I really don't feel a need to "reconnect" with  people I have not seen since 1st grade), Myspace was a little intense. Does anyone know of any other sewing boards like this one? Where do you sewing ladies (and Tom) spend your online time?


Cindee sorry to say most of us are on facebook.  Come over to the darkside and join us!  
You can be selective who you accept.  It really is a lot of fun and addictive.



mom2rtk said:


> I've never sewn with any of the Carla C patterns. Can anyone tell me if the sizes run pretty true? For me this is the part I hate most... getting to know the sizing of the patterns....


Oh you will LOVE them!  I think theya re pretty true to size but I usually go by measurements and if you can fallow the measurements they are spot on!  Though i have made several things for friends and I used the childs size and that has worked too with no issues.





revrob said:


> You know how I feel about this pattern!    I LOVE it! I just completed my second one tonight, and I'm wondering if I can get anymore finished before we leave for our trip on Sunday.  I really suggest you go by the measurements in the pattern.  It seems that many people didn't measure for the size that they would normally purchase in a store.  Don't worry though - Carla tells you how to figure things out.
> 
> I really like how the pattern looks both with a contrasting collar and without.  Here's with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and without:


Look how cute you are!  I love the tops!



billwendy said:


> Shannon - you cracky me up!!! No, she isnt "busty" but I have no idea of her  size either!!!!
> 
> So do you think I should do a 16???? Gosh, Im starting to doubt if I should purchast the pattern - Im a 2x and now afraid I wont fit into the 3x!!! Maybe I should just buy her something - lol!!!


Wendy.  for that top i was on the cusp of a size and I made the smaller size 1st but I felt it was too tight though EVERYONE said it didn't look tight and was fine.  So I made another one bigger and it was perfect.  I figured out for me that I am broad shouldered so I need to go up a size then what my bust measures.  
Personally I would make a size larger then you wear because in the end the top is supposed to be loose also loose you can take in small is to hard to take out.

I think you will LOVE LOVE LOVE the pattern it is SUPER easy and adorable with the contrast or with out.  

I think not only would it be cute for your mom but I know you sew for some older tween/teen girls and it is so in style right now they would love it too!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Sandi S said:


> I've been to WDW in 74, 83, 84, 86, 92, 95, 96, 99, 04 and Disneyland in 73, 76, 77, 09.
> 
> I was in Disneyland on my 1st, 4th, and 37th birthdays! I was in WDW on my 27th birthday. My latest Disneyland trip was part of a 19-day cross-country odyssey with my mom and four young children (DH had to work) that centered on my attending the NEA (National Education Association) Convention and representative assembly on behalf of my local association. We drove and it was unbelieveable - took the kids to see Painted Desert/Petrified Forest, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, Disneyland (2.5 days), San Diego (where the convention was) including the Zoo, Wild Animal Park, Coronado, Seaport Village, Trail Dust Town in Tucson, the Alamo, the Gulf coast, Atlanta - World of Coke & Stone Mountain. I'm working on a photo book of all the pictures along with the journaling. We drove a grand total of 5832.9 miles from North Carolina to the West Coast and back.



I would love to read all about your cross country trip!  We live in MD, but have talkeda bout doing this with my kids for years!  To end in Disneyland would be fabulous!  I want to take my sons to see a couple of different colleges along the way.  Like Notre Dame and Air Force Academy, and for some reason, my 13 yo wants to see the Worlds Largest Ball of Twine


----------



## pixeegrl

emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...


We are so excited for you and your family!


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> ****Does anyone have ideas on clothes (for girls) made out of the "Soft book" character panels?****



Skirts are what I've usually made with the storybook panels.  Here's DD's.  It was about a size 5, I did not add extra strips of fabric, and it's still pretty twirly.  I used all of the panels/pages.  (The last picture is just a bonus, because I LOVE it.)


----------



## pixeegrl

billwendy said:


>


These are so very cute!


Sandi S said:


> Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:
> 
> 
> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!!!
> Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! I have never seen this fabric!
> 
> Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's hula bear dress (Farbenmix Yola with a smocked panel added) - very beachy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother-sister set for the zoo (all Ottobre patterns - picked the giraffe prints b/c Benjamin loves giraffes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



Great stuff! Be sure and show us more! I love the pattern review site by the way! I always check there before beginning a new project!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Keurigirl said:


> Chef Mickeys - I made a quickie outfit using the free chef hat pattern at YCMT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I'm at it, I might as well share everything I made, yes? LOL Disclaimer: I had only just learned to sew, and these were my very first Disney customs. So lots are super easy!
> 
> An easy AK outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 6 weeksish and I have lots up my sleeve for this trip!



These are all sooo cute!!! Have a great trip!



emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...



So very exciting!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> we had the worst thunderstorms today, the rain destroyed some of my lillies, I went out to review the damage and was able to "upright" some and take a few pics, in case they are gone tomorrow...I can't wait as more bloom, I planted close to 30 bulbs, casa blanca, stargazer,Le Reve, asiatics (what I photographed today) pink, yellow,red, etc...
> I only wish Id had them planted as a group, rather than spread out, I think Ill try to dig them up and re group them after they are done blooming, in the fall..



I am sorry the rain ruined them - but the flowers you posted are beautiful!



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! I think I'll buy that one and give it a try. My daughter is 8, and turning 9 in the Magic Kingdom this fall. As you might guess, I feel like I've done my regular patterns to death! So on to something new. I'm loving all the inspiration here!
> 
> I've never sewn with any of the Carla C patterns. Can anyone tell me if the sizes run pretty true? For me this is the part I hate most... getting to know the sizing of the patterns....



I thought it was true to the_ measurements _listed.  Like revrob said - measure your child because my skinny 8 year old needed a size 5 (glad I measured her!) so I just added legnth and it fit perfectly!!!



billwendy said:


> Skirts/dresses have been made...here are 2 that I finished -I want to make a MMCH one and a Princess one any ideas on something for a boy???



Cute - love the colors in the skirt! Sorry, no ideas for a boy.



Sandi S said:


> Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:
> 
> Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th shirts for Matthew (almost 9 - flags) and Jamie (7 - lobsters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't post too many pics here, but I am loving seeing all the darling outfits on this thread - lots of eye candy and inspiration! If anyone wants to see more of my work and/or get more pattern info, Sandi's pattern reviews
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



You sew beautifully! And your children are cutie pies!! Welcome!!



2cutekidz said:


> Skirts are what I've usually made with the storybook panels.  Here's DD's.  It was about a size 5, I did not add extra strips of fabric, and it's still pretty twirly.  I used all of the panels/pages.  (The last picture is just a bonus, because I LOVE it.)



Adorable!! I never would have thought to use the panels this way!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> I posted before wondering if my Brother machine was going to work with my computer since it has Windows Vista on it.  I called the store where I purchased it and they had me turn on my machine and double checked that it had been installed with a certain version of software.  It had so everything was great - I was able to download a font pattern last night and my friend and I were able to put her little girl's name on some fabric to be used for her nap mat at preschool!  I have a feeling I'm going to love this machine!



Yeah!  I just realized DH bought this new huge 24 inch Mac and nothing is going to work on it.  I believe I will take the old PC and put it next to my sewing table. 

I can't wait to see your new work.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...



Wooo Hoo!  I noticed on your ticker that it is getting close.  Congrats


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys,

I've been following this thread for some time now and I can't believe how cleaver you all are.

Anyway, I thought I would have a go at making my DD 4 a dress.....when I asked my mother in law to borrow her sewing machine, she nearly fell off her chair laughing!!!!!

It no way near perfect and I need alot more practice....but I'm pretty pleased with myself!!!

And as an added bonus my DD was over the moon and when she wore it she told everyone that her mammy had made the dress!!!


----------



## Sapper383

Can't believe it.....can't get photo to display!!! aaarrrgghhh


----------



## Sapper383

Here is the dress I made..






[/IMG]

If anyone can point me in the direction of some easy patterns or tutorials to get me going, It would be much appriciated.

thanks

Sam


----------



## ireland_nicole

I finished the outfits for Margaret's give last night, thought I'd post pics before I mail them out this morning.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for her excellent applique designs.  I used the Carla C aline pattern (for the first time) for this one.  I wanted to make something that would be easy to get on and off with the vent, and wouldn't bunch up underneath her in her chair too much, but that would also look cool!

Here's Margaret's dress:





I also made matching t-shirts for her siblings:
one for each of the girls w/ their names:




and one for her brother:


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,,,

That dress for Margaret is so sweet - so thoughtful of you to be concerned about the vent and her siblings too!!

The pink minnie dress is adorable!! Patterns on Youcanmakethis.com - especially the ones by Carla C are very beginner user friendly!!! Its nice because you dont have to choose a specific size - when you purchase the pattern it comes with all the sizes!!

I remember talk about someone possibly making embroidery patches? I was wondering how much would a Cinderella Cutie and a Snow White Cutie from Heathers Designs cost? My missionary friends from MT are going to spend 2 days in disney this fall, and I'd love to make something for their little girl, Kara - I guess I better include the 3 brothers too, huh??? Please PM me if you think its doable!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my little one an Ariel dress today to match her sisters.  I simplified it from the Minnie dot dress I made a few days ago.  One more dress from big sister and 4 more for this one.  Oh, and ten applique t-shirts to go for our trip
> 
> She was not too happy to try it on!


So cute!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> woops- put the wrong comment here, meant to say this baby girl is sooo cute and I love her dress too!
> My latest...I dont know why, but once in a while I screw up putting the cuff on and have to rip it all out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since Ive done the jumper version and I dont know why, but the skirt doesnt seem quite as full as I thought....does it look less full to you folks?
> 
> What's next? Well MommyBoo shopped for me and all I need is th find a Cinderella block to start work on my "movie quilt" for DD3
> 
> and I need to start on a precious dress for baby hannah's baby dedication...
> but I cant decide on fabric..


I love this; I haven't put the back ties on a simply sweet yet; I'll have to try it!


emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...


I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo esited for you!!! (I'd dance w/ ya, but I'm over my pic limit for this post.)


Sandi S said:


> Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:
> 
> Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th shirts for Matthew (almost 9 - flags) and Jamie (7 - lobsters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's hula bear dress (Farbenmix Yola with a smocked panel added) - very beachy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother-sister set for the zoo (all Ottobre patterns - picked the giraffe prints b/c Benjamin loves giraffes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't post too many pics here, but I am loving seeing all the darling outfits on this thread - lots of eye candy and inspiration! If anyone wants to see more of my work and/or get more pattern info, Sandi's pattern reviews
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!


Oooohhhh, I love these; look forward to seeing more!  Great to have ya here!


Sapper383 said:


> Here is the dress I made..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> If anyone can point me in the direction of some easy patterns or tutorials to get me going, It would be much appriciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sam



That is a great job!  You sure that's your first?  I would definitely recommend carlaC's simply sweet dress and easy fit pants; they are amazing!  And so easy to do, I promise!  Also, YCMT has a free headband pattern


----------



## ncmomof2

Sandi S said:


> Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



Adorable!!  All of them!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My latest...I dont know why, but once in a while I screw up putting the cuff on and have to rip it all out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



So cute!  I love the bow!



Keurigirl said:


> !



I love the hat!  I am going to have to check out those instructions   And I love the Minnie dress!


----------



## minnie2

Sapper383 said:


> Here is the dress I made..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> If anyone can point me in the direction of some easy patterns or tutorials to get me going, It would be much appriciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sam


youcanakethis.com has some great stuff.  Most of us here  CarlaC her stuff is so easy to fallow and come out looking so professional even for some one who has never sewn!  If you ahve sewn they are still probably the best patterns IMO!



ireland_nicole said:


> I finished the outfits for Margaret's give last night, thought I'd post pics before I mail them out this morning.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for her excellent applique designs.  I used the Carla C aline pattern (for the first time) for this one.  I wanted to make something that would be easy to get on and off with the vent, and wouldn't bunch up underneath her in her chair too much, but that would also look cool!
> 
> Here's Margaret's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made matching t-shirts for her siblings:
> one for each of the girls w/ their names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for her brother:


so cute!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> That dress for Margaret is so sweet - so thoughtful of you to be concerned about the vent and her siblings too!!
> 
> The pink minnie dress is adorable!! Patterns on Youcanmakethis.com - especially the ones by Carla C are very beginner user friendly!!! Its nice because you dont have to choose a specific size - when you purchase the pattern it comes with all the sizes!!
> 
> I remember talk about someone possibly making embroidery patches? I was wondering how much would a Cinderella Cutie and a Snow White Cutie from Heathers Designs cost? My missionary friends from MT are going to spend 2 days in disney this fall, and I'd love to make something for their little girl, Kara - I guess I better include the 3 brothers too, huh??? Please PM me if you think its doable!!


Wendy,  I believe Shannon was the one that was starting the patches


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> No CPS, no case workers, no adoption workers, no home visits, no drop in visits, NO PAPERWORK, no classes, no getting permission to CUT THEIR FRAKKING HAIR let alone take them anywhere, and on and on and on...




YEAY!!  I am soooo thrilled for you and your family!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Trying to catch up here!
Yes Cindee, get on FaceBook! I am on FaceBook and I didn't think I would like it, but now I have a hard time getting off of it!   Leighanna loves all the interactive things she has found on there to do too! 

Welcome to all the newcomers!

Wow! Everyone's things are amazing! Great work all!

Here was Leighanna's Minnie dot dress for Chef Mickey's. All of the CM's loved it and asked where I got it!  They all seemed surprised when I told them I made it!





Better picture of the front of the dress with Tink!
Uhm... No, I didn't bring her Tink dress on this day. I know, a Disboutiquer cardinal rule was broken!


----------



## JUJU814

*NEED HELP PLEASE WITH PATCHWORK TWIRL*

I am making dd a patchwork twirl dress..so I'll use Simply Sweet top and then make a patchwork twirl skirt.

I would prefer not to have a one piece yoke, but have that piece patches instead.

Can anyone tell me how to do this easily?? 1) patches instead of yoke, but what size to get then to line up with the next tier, and 2) how to combine the skirt pattern and make it a dress instead of skirt?

I feel so dumb right now!!! HELP!!

Julie


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,,,
> 
> That dress for Margaret is so sweet - so thoughtful of you to be concerned about the vent and her siblings too!!
> 
> The pink minnie dress is adorable!! Patterns on Youcanmakethis.com - especially the ones by Carla C are very beginner user friendly!!! Its nice because you dont have to choose a specific size - when you purchase the pattern it comes with all the sizes!!
> 
> I remember talk about someone possibly making embroidery patches? I was wondering how much would a Cinderella Cutie and a Snow White Cutie from Heathers Designs cost? My missionary friends from MT are going to spend 2 days in disney this fall, and I'd love to make something for their little girl, Kara - I guess I better include the 3 brothers too, huh??? Please PM me if you think its doable!!



I make patches.  I'm leaving tomorrow for WDW, so I can't get them out for a few weeks.  I'll PM you.


----------



## princessmom29

JUJU814 said:


> *NEED HELP PLEASE WITH PATCHWORK TWIRL*
> 
> I am making dd a patchwork twirl dress..so I'll use Simply Sweet top and then make a patchwork twirl skirt.
> 
> I would prefer not to have a one piece yoke, but have that piece patches instead.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do this easily?? 1) patches instead of yoke, but what size to get then to line up with the next tier, and 2) how to combine the skirt pattern and make it a dress instead of skirt?
> 
> I feel so dumb right now!!! HELP!!
> 
> Julie



I usually measure the bottom of the finished jumper top and make the yoke 1 1/2 times that. the next layer would be 1 1/2 times what i did for the yoke and so on. I just stitch the patches for each layer into tubes adn construct the skirt as normal, but do not include the allowance for the waistband casing on the yoke. just use what you would like the yoke to actually measure plus aseam allowance to attach it to the skirt, then attach as you would a solid skirt. You probably know this, but don't forget to account for seam allowance on the patches. i did this once on a skirt and didn't understand why it was so hard to get on!! HTH


----------



## JUJU814

princessmom29 said:


> I usually measure the bottom of the finished jumper top and make the yoke 1 1/2 times that. the next layer would be 1 1/2 times what i did for the yoke and so on. I just stitch the patches for each layer into tubes adn construct the skirt as normal, but do not include the allowance for the waistband casing on the yoke. just use what you would like the yoke to actually measure plus aseam allowance to attach it to the skirt, then attach as you would a solid skirt. You probably know this, but don't forget to account for seam allowance on the patches. i did this once on a skirt and didn't understand why it was so hard to get on!! HTH



Do the patches need to always line up with the tier above it?


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> *NEED HELP PLEASE WITH PATCHWORK TWIRL*
> 
> I am making dd a patchwork twirl dress..so I'll use Simply Sweet top and then make a patchwork twirl skirt.
> 
> I would prefer not to have a one piece yoke, but have that piece patches instead.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do this easily?? 1) patches instead of yoke, but what size to get then to line up with the next tier, and 2) how to combine the skirt pattern and make it a dress instead of skirt?
> 
> I feel so dumb right now!!! HELP!!
> 
> Julie



Okay I will try and explain how I did it....forgive me if this doesn't make sense. 

While I used the pattern directions for the skirt, to get me in the right direction, I didn't exactly follow the quantity for each tier. I used Carla's math, but then adjusted to what I needed. 

For the top tier (attached to the simply sweet bodice)..... I used the skirt width recomended for the simply sweet. I think it was like 55 inches. So I did 10 patches that were 4.5 inches tall and 5.5 inches wide for a total of 55 inches. 

The next tier I doubled the width (per the patchwork twirl skirt pattern) and had 10 patches that were 4.5 inches tall and 11 inches wide. 

The next tier I doubled the width again and this time had 20 patches that were 4.5 inches tall and 11 inches wide

My bottom tier I had 20 patches that were 4.5 inches tall and 22 inches wide. (Of coarse they were a double fold ruffle so they became 2.25 inches tall when folded in half). 

This gave me a total length of 15.75 inches for the skirt, which was long enough for me. If your DD is taller you may have to add another tier or make each tier slightly longer. 

Once you have all of you tiers put together just assemble the skirt per the patchwork twirl instructions and attach to your bodice.


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> Do the patches need to always line up with the tier above it?



I like the way Carla has then line up.... they either line up 1 on 1 when the patch width doubles, or they line up 2 to 1 when the patch width stays the same and the quantity of patches double. They don't have to line up, but I like the way it looks, and it gives you a feel that they are evenly gathered as you are attaching the tiers (instead of getting to the end of a long strip and realizing that it isn't gathered to the right length.


----------



## princessmom29

JUJU814 said:


> Do the patches need to always line up with the tier above it?



I like mine to be offset from the tier above. I think carla's pattern lines up. but i usually make some of my patches different sizes. I use the gathering in quarters method to try to keep my gathers even. I put a pin in the front, back, and on each side seam and gather between the pins and attach in sections. It usually works out pretty well. The method explained above may work a little better than mine. I sort of just figured it out without a pattern at all.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

jenb1023 said:


> I hope to start it this weekend if I can.  This may be your first Simply Sweet but it is my first dress from a pattern ever so I am sure you will be much more help to me than I will be to you.  If you don't mind some dumb questions from me, it would be great to stumble through together!



I decided to try it out in dolly size, first, since that came with the purchase.  I got it all cut out, last night.  It's going good so far .. 



billwendy said:


> Skirts/dresses have been made...here are 2 that I finished -I want to make a MMCH one and a Princess one any ideas on something for a boy???



I love this idea!  They have some really cute ones at Joannes, like the Clubhouse Mickey one, that I've always been wondering what I could do with.  I'll have to try this out sometime!



Sandi S said:


> Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:
> 
> Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th shirts for Matthew (almost 9 - flags) and Jamie (7 - lobsters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's hula bear dress (Farbenmix Yola with a smocked panel added) - very beachy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother-sister set for the zoo (all Ottobre patterns - picked the giraffe prints b/c Benjamin loves giraffes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't post too many pics here, but I am loving seeing all the darling outfits on this thread - lots of eye candy and inspiration! If anyone wants to see more of my work and/or get more pattern info, Sandi's pattern reviews
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



These are wonderful!  That dress that got second place is really beautiful!  Wow -- reading what you've sewed in one day (in the post before) -- I don't think I could sew that much in a week!



Sapper383 said:


> Here is the dress I made..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> If anyone can point me in the direction of some easy patterns or tutorials to get me going, It would be much appriciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sam



This came out great!  I love the bling you added, like the sequence and flowers around the boarder.


----------



## Sapper383

Rebecuberduber said:


> This came out great!  I love the bling you added, like the sequence and flowers around the boarder.



thanks PrincessLeighsDaddy I was pretty pleased with it...for a first try!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I like to of the minnie dot ideas here and now I don't know what to make!    I want to make them all, but how many minnie dots do they reallyt need for one trip?!   Seriously, I just can't decide!


----------



## Sapper383

Rebecuberduber said:


> This came out great!  I love the bling you added, like the sequence and flowers around the boarder.





ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!!
> 
> 
> That is a great job!  You sure that's your first?  I would definitely recommend carlaC's simply sweet dress and easy fit pants; they are amazing!  And so easy to do, I promise!  Also, YCMT has a free headband pattern





minnie2 said:


> youcanakethis.com has some great stuff.  Most of us here  CarlaC her stuff is so easy to fallow and come out looking so professional even for some one who has never sewn!  If you ahve sewn they are still probably the best patterns IMO!
> 
> so cute!



Thanks Guys, just worked out how to multi quote!! ha ha

Anyway, just got the CarlaC patterns, thanks for the information, I can't wait to get started, just need to find the right fabrics.

Thanks again, I will keep you posted on how I'm doing

Sam xx


----------



## Sapper383

aheape1979 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I've been lurking around here for a while, and thought I would post this question. . .
> Does anyone have a great idea for outfits/costumes for a family?  DH, myself, DD4 and DD2 have tickts to MNSSHP.  The girls have princess dresses, but I would love to match, even if it means getting them another outfit.
> I've seen families in cute t-shirts, but wasn't sure if that was appropriate for MNSSHP.  Any input is welcome!
> 
> P.S.-  I really would like to have minimal work involved.  PM me if you are on Etsy, etc. and would sell a set of outfits (reasonably priced)!



Me, DH, DS10and DD4 are going to MNSSHP this year as the dalmations from 101 dalmations. The costumes are realy easy. I got us a cheap white tshirt each and used black fabric dye to create spots. We all have white shorts and i'm leaving them as they are, just making some tails to pin on. I also got white caps and made ears to pin on. lastly i will be making collers out of ribbon, with each dogs name on.

Oh, we will also pain our faces

I can't wait it will be our first time, but definatly wanted to get into the spirit of things


----------



## NiniMorris

URGH!!!!

I just got home from the 30 mile one way drive to my local Hobby Lobby.  They had T shirts on sale for 50% off...sale ends today.  Well I purchased 25 Tshirts...and it came up to over $100.00  I got a couple of other things so didn't think about it until I got home and looked at the reciept...my 50% off discount was non existent.  

I was just about to stick them in the wash.  Now I have to gather up the kids and go back.  If I wait until tomorrow they said they would not honor the sale price...even though the date is on my reciept...and I have to bring the shirts back.  Seems to me they could tell by my reciept that I wasn't given the sales price.

I really thought I was going to get my Stripwork jumpers finished today for the Crystal Palace, but it looks like I'm about to take another trip.....

Nini


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> URGH!!!!
> 
> I just got home from the 30 mile one way drive to my local Hobby Lobby.  They had T shirts on sale for 50% off...sale ends today.  Well I purchased 25 Tshirts...and it came up to over $100.00  I got a couple of other things so didn't think about it until I got home and looked at the reciept...my 50% off discount was non existent.
> 
> I was just about to stick them in the wash.  Now I have to gather up the kids and go back.  If I wait until tomorrow they said they would not honor the sale price...even though the date is on my reciept...and I have to bring the shirts back.  Seems to me they could tell by my reciept that I wasn't given the sales price.
> 
> I really thought I was going to get my Stripwork jumpers finished today for the Crystal Palace, but it looks like I'm about to take another trip.....
> 
> Nini



Oh I'm so sorry. That really stinks


----------



## Tweevil

NiniMorris said:


> URGH!!!!
> 
> I just got home from the 30 mile one way drive to my local Hobby Lobby.  They had T shirts on sale for 50% off...sale ends today.  Well I purchased 25 Tshirts...and it came up to over $100.00  I got a couple of other things so didn't think about it until I got home and looked at the reciept...my 50% off discount was non existent.
> 
> I was just about to stick them in the wash.  Now I have to gather up the kids and go back.  If I wait until tomorrow they said they would not honor the sale price...even though the date is on my reciept...and I have to bring the shirts back.  Seems to me they could tell by my reciept that I wasn't given the sales price.
> 
> I really thought I was going to get my Stripwork jumpers finished today for the Crystal Palace, but it looks like I'm about to take another trip.....
> 
> Nini



That really stinks!

Happened to me once, I live over an hour away from the store.  I pitched a fit and the manager credited my card over the phone.  It was smart because they would have gotten back charged gas and time....   lol

I hope they do right by you


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> URGH!!!!
> 
> I just got home from the 30 mile one way drive to my local Hobby Lobby.  They had T shirts on sale for 50% off...sale ends today.  Well I purchased 25 Tshirts...and it came up to over $100.00  I got a couple of other things so didn't think about it until I got home and looked at the reciept...my 50% off discount was non existent.
> 
> I was just about to stick them in the wash.  Now I have to gather up the kids and go back.  If I wait until tomorrow they said they would not honor the sale price...even though the date is on my reciept...and I have to bring the shirts back.  Seems to me they could tell by my reciept that I wasn't given the sales price.
> 
> I really thought I was going to get my Stripwork jumpers finished today for the Crystal Palace, but it looks like I'm about to take another trip.....
> 
> Nini



I hate that!  I always remind the person checking me out when something is on sale at Hobby Lobby.  They're not always the best at remembering.


----------



## jham

NiniMorris said:


> Regarding Facebook....My proper, given name is Jeanne.  I use Nini on Facebook.  Only close friends and family know it is me.  I do not use my maiden name... Since Nini has only been my nickname for the past 8 years or so (my little one started calling me that when she started talking; I guess she was about 6 months old...)no one I worked with knew me by that name either.
> 
> If I WANT to connect with people from high school (waaaaay too many years ago...) I have to invite them!  And there are some people that I accept their friendships and then set them on ignore...they don't know I ignore them, but I don't have to red their inappropriate comments all the time!  I haven't set up the groups yet, but that is my next step...if I EVER get an internet connection on my laptop again!
> 
> 
> BTW, I have completed a few things, but cannot post pictures.  My studio computer will not talk to my camera, and my laptop cannot connect to the internet... I hate this!!!
> 
> Nini




My name is Jeanne and my 2-year-old neice calls me Nini!


----------



## Stephres

Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sewing a little, but mostly getting ready for back to school. Does anyone want to be my treasurer for PTA? Mine is MIA. 

Here is Megan in her storybook skirt. I took the front page and used a satin stitch to attach to the t-shirt.






We went to Chef Mickey's before I made customs.  And husband didn't really care for it, so we probably won't be back.


----------



## NiniMorris

jham said:


> My name is Jeanne and my 2-year-old neice calls me Nini!



My DD9 used to be my great-niece.  Her mother always called me Aunt Jeanne.  DD9 started talking very young, but had trouble saying some words, so I became Nini.  When she was older, she thought all kids called their Moms by their first name!  They have only started calling us Mom and Dad in the last couple of years.  For the beggining of their lives we were Unk and Nini!



revrob said:


> I hate that!  I always remind the person checking me out when something is on sale at Hobby Lobby.  They're not always the best at remembering.





Tweevil said:


> That really stinks!
> 
> Happened to me once, I live over an hour away from the store.  I pitched a fit and the manager credited my card over the phone.  It was smart because they would have gotten back charged gas and time....   lol
> 
> I hope they do right by you





emcreative said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. That really stinks



Thanks...would you believe she didn't even look in the bag!  So now I am an hour and a half behind...plus I didn't really like the way she figured out how much to refund me..she didn't refund any tax!  I still think I was about $5 short (not including tax) but I am too tired to argue!  And I ended up putting all the refund in gas...the "feed me" light came on as I was just about there...

Deep breaths...not really sure why this bothered me so much.  I usually just take things like this in stride.  Maybe it is because my fever is back and I think my pneumonia is getting worse instead of better...or maybe it is because DS7 has started hacking...  I need a nap!

Nini


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Stephres said:


> Here is Megan in her storybook skirt. I took the front page and used a satin stitch to attach to the t-shirt.



Ooh, I love it.  I've never seen a Bambi one, before.  




NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...would you believe she didn't even look in the bag!  So now I am an hour and a half behind...plus I didn't really like the way she figured out how much to refund me..she didn't refund any tax!  I still think I was about $5 short (not including tax) but I am too tired to argue!  And I ended up putting all the refund in gas...the "feed me" light came on as I was just about there...
> 
> Deep breaths...not really sure why this bothered me so much.  I usually just take things like this in stride.  Maybe it is because my fever is back and I think my pneumonia is getting worse instead of better...or maybe it is because DS7 has started hacking...  I need a nap!
> 
> Nini



Ugh!  I'm so sorry!  Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

NiniMorris said:


> URGH!!!!
> 
> I just got home from the 30 mile one way drive to my local Hobby Lobby.  They had T shirts on sale for 50% off...sale ends today.  Well I purchased 25 Tshirts...and it came up to over $100.00  I got a couple of other things so didn't think about it until I got home and looked at the reciept...my 50% off discount was non existent.
> 
> I was just about to stick them in the wash.  Now I have to gather up the kids and go back.  If I wait until tomorrow they said they would not honor the sale price...even though the date is on my reciept...and I have to bring the shirts back.  Seems to me they could tell by my reciept that I wasn't given the sales price.
> 
> I really thought I was going to get my Stripwork jumpers finished today for the Crystal Palace, but it looks like I'm about to take another trip.....
> 
> Nini



That is horrible customer service!!!!!  Like another poster said, I would ahev asked to speak to a manager.  They are acting like it is your fault!!!!!  Why should you be inconvienced???  I am so sorry about that for you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sewing a little, but mostly getting ready for back to school. Does anyone want to be my treasurer for PTA? Mine is MIA.
> 
> Here is Megan in her storybook skirt. I took the front page and used a satin stitch to attach to the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Chef Mickey's before I made customs.  And husband didn't really care for it, so we probably won't be back.




Glad to see you back!  I missed you.  Sorry Chef Mickeys was not for you.  I don't like it either but the boys do so we are going in our MNSSHP costumes on the 1st.  I love the storybook skirt.


----------



## eeyore3847

Just got the trial version of embrid... anyone use it and have any hints


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> I make patches.  I'm leaving tomorrow for WDW, so I can't get them out for a few weeks.  I'll PM you.


Yeah, have a great trip and tell us all about it.



ireland_nicole said:


> I finished the outfits for Margaret's give last night, thought I'd post pics before I mail them out this morning.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for her excellent applique designs.  I used the Carla C aline pattern (for the first time) for this one.  I wanted to make something that would be easy to get on and off with the vent, and wouldn't bunch up underneath her in her chair too much, but that would also look cool!
> 
> Here's Margaret's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made matching t-shirts for her siblings:
> one for each of the girls w/ their names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for her brother:



wow, that is all just adorable!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Just got the trial version of embrid... anyone use it and have any hints



Lori, you must tell me everything you learn!  Seriously I am thinking of the trial after I am finished with work so I can really give it the 30 days.  I have found great tutorials on youtube.com 

Let me know how it goes and if you like it or not.


----------



## emcreative

OT: But if you're looking for info/pics on the Pirate League, I was able to get to that experience in my SSTR! 

So, I'm thinking it will be a while until I am going to get my embroidery machine.  

They are coming to replace our Central Air unit on Tuesday (goodbye $2k).  That is also the day we need to pay the cleaning lady for the month, as well has have hubby's computer repaired  (thank you warranty).  We also had to rent a storage space (first month and depost) to help us clean out items to either sell this house or remodel it (we do not have a garage, and only have a dirt crawl space- boxes have been down there 10plus years I need to weed through.  I would say "Throw it all out!" but there ARE some family items that need to be saved.  Plus, if we sell we will need to store some furniture that WILL be used when we move, but that we'd want put away to make this place seem roomier). It was about $80 for all the lawnmower parts we needed.  Then, we discovered today it will be about $1700 to re-carpet the house, and $800 to get a new glass slider door unit installed in the back.  We didn't bother getting quotes on the subfloor in the bathrooms, roofing,  or new dishwasher plus installation on that.  I think we were both depressed at this point.

Oh yes, did I also mention that the whole house doesn't even have drywall, it's that fiberboard/plastic joint stuff they use in mobile homes, so how the HECK do you repair the walls?  Are we gonna end up having to have the whole place drywalled?

All this after paying for 10 people to spend 5 days at "The World" and during the odd period when foster care stipend ends yet adoption subsidy has not yet begun (we don't use that money to survive off of, most of it goes to medical stuff like special glasses for Ferb and therapy equipment, but it is nice sometimes to pay for "extras"- oh yeah and they are wanting him to have more OT and we don't think the insurance will cover it.)



bye bye machine. (okay sorry, whiney vent over for today, I think.)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> OT: But if you're looking for info/pics on the Pirate League, I was able to get to that experience in my SSTR!
> 
> So, I'm thinking it will be a while until I am going to get my embroidery machine.
> 
> They are coming to replace our Central Air unit on Tuesday (goodbye $2k).  That is also the day we need to pay the cleaning lady for the month, as well has have hubby's computer repaired  (thank you warranty).  We also had to rent a storage space (first month and depost) to help us clean out items to either sell this house or remodel it (we do not have a garage, and only have a dirt crawl space- boxes have been down there 10plus years I need to weed through.  I would say "Throw it all out!" but there ARE some family items that need to be saved.  Plus, if we sell we will need to store some furniture that WILL be used when we move, but that we'd want put away to make this place seem roomier). It was about $80 for all the lawnmower parts we needed.  Then, we discovered today it will be about $1700 to re-carpet the house, and $800 to get a new glass slider door unit installed in the back.  We didn't bother getting quotes on the subfloor in the bathrooms, roofing,  or new dishwasher plus installation on that.  I think we were both depressed at this point.
> 
> Oh yes, did I also mention that the whole house doesn't even have drywall, it's that fiberboard/plastic joint stuff they use in mobile homes, so how the HECK do you repair the walls?  Are we gonna end up having to have the whole place drywalled?
> 
> All this after paying for 10 people to spend 5 days at "The World" and during the odd period when foster care stipend ends yet adoption subsidy has not yet begun (we don't use that money to survive off of, most of it goes to medical stuff like special glasses for Ferb and therapy equipment, but it is nice sometimes to pay for "extras"- oh yeah and they are wanting him to have more OT and we don't think the insurance will cover it.)
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye machine. (okay sorry, whiney vent over for today, I think.)



You have a lot on your plate and it is wise and shows good sense to know that somethings, like the machine need to wait.  I hope all the home improvements go well and you get all done to the way you want it.

Good form.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> You have a lot on your plate and it is wise and shows good sense to know that somethings, like the machine need to wait.  I hope all the home improvements go well and you get all done to the way you want it.
> 
> Good form.



Thanks.  Although knowing my husband, I'll probably have a machine showing up sometime in the next six months.  I have warned him though, for all the good it will do!

I honestly think the most frustrating part is doing all this knowing we most likely won't even be living in this house!!!  It's just too small for our needs now with five kids. To stay, we'd need to add almost a whole other house (family room, bathroom, two bedrooms and garage, at minimum)


----------



## HeatherSue

Sapper383 said:


> Me, DH, DS10and DD4 are going to MNSSHP this year as the dalmations from 101 dalmations. The costumes are realy easy. I got us a cheap white tshirt each and used black fabric dye to create spots. We all have white shorts and i'm leaving them as they are, just making some tails to pin on. I also got white caps and made ears to pin on. lastly i will be making collers out of ribbon, with each dogs name on.
> 
> Oh, we will also pain our faces
> 
> I can't wait it will be our first time, but definatly wanted to get into the spirit of things


That is a really cute idea!



jham said:


> My name is Jeanne and my 2-year-old neice calls me Nini!


And Heather calls you Gee-Anne.



Stephres said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sewing a little, but mostly getting ready for back to school. Does anyone want to be my treasurer for PTA? Mine is MIA.
> 
> Here is Megan in her storybook skirt. I took the front page and used a satin stitch to attach to the t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Chef Mickey's before I made customs.  And husband didn't really care for it, so we probably won't be back.


Nope, don't want to be the treasurer!  Apparently, neither does the treasurer.

I love that Bambi outfit.  It's so sweet! So is Megan!

Tell me, what does Tom enjoy at Disney?  



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...would you believe she didn't even look in the bag!  So now I am an hour and a half behind...plus I didn't really like the way she figured out how much to refund me..she didn't refund any tax!  I still think I was about $5 short (not including tax) but I am too tired to argue!  And I ended up putting all the refund in gas...the "feed me" light came on as I was just about there...
> 
> Deep breaths...not really sure why this bothered me so much.  I usually just take things like this in stride.  Maybe it is because my fever is back and I think my pneumonia is getting worse instead of better...or maybe it is because DS7 has started hacking...  I need a nap!
> 
> Nini


Oooohhh.....that is SO frustrating!!  You should NOT have had to go back today, if at all!  Plus, you definitely should have gotten a tax refund, too.  She should have just credited it all back and then rung it up again.  



eeyore3847 said:


> Just got the trial version of embrid... anyone use it and have any hints


I use it and my hint is to buy a tutorial!  I never could have learned how to use it without one!



emcreative said:


> OT: But if you're looking for info/pics on the Pirate League, I was able to get to that experience in my SSTR!
> 
> So, I'm thinking it will be a while until I am going to get my embroidery machine.
> 
> They are coming to replace our Central Air unit on Tuesday (goodbye $2k).  That is also the day we need to pay the cleaning lady for the month, as well has have hubby's computer repaired  (thank you warranty).  We also had to rent a storage space (first month and depost) to help us clean out items to either sell this house or remodel it (we do not have a garage, and only have a dirt crawl space- boxes have been down there 10plus years I need to weed through.  I would say "Throw it all out!" but there ARE some family items that need to be saved.  Plus, if we sell we will need to store some furniture that WILL be used when we move, but that we'd want put away to make this place seem roomier). It was about $80 for all the lawnmower parts we needed.  Then, we discovered today it will be about $1700 to re-carpet the house, and $800 to get a new glass slider door unit installed in the back.  We didn't bother getting quotes on the subfloor in the bathrooms, roofing,  or new dishwasher plus installation on that.  I think we were both depressed at this point.
> 
> Oh yes, did I also mention that the whole house doesn't even have drywall, it's that fiberboard/plastic joint stuff they use in mobile homes, so how the HECK do you repair the walls?  Are we gonna end up having to have the whole place drywalled?
> 
> All this after paying for 10 people to spend 5 days at "The World" and during the odd period when foster care stipend ends yet adoption subsidy has not yet begun (we don't use that money to survive off of, most of it goes to medical stuff like special glasses for Ferb and therapy equipment, but it is nice sometimes to pay for "extras"- oh yeah and they are wanting him to have more OT and we don't think the insurance will cover it.)
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye machine. (okay sorry, whiney vent over for today, I think.)



You have every right to vent.   I'm sorry everything seems to be piling up at once.  Could you replace some of the panels in the walls instead of drywalling the whole house?


----------



## bunny213

I just downloaded the pattern and instructions for the Chef Hat....a question for anyone who has made one before --
   What would you suggest as to the fabric to use for it to be sturdy (not floppy)?   Or does it not matter?   I love the way the ones in the pictures turned out.
        I'm just learning all these new things on here, and I'm so excited to try and do them.  I'm practicing the applicating (sP?)  - I only have a sewing machine, but it does zigzag...so far....it's going okay, but I'm still finding my stitches too far apart.  I've adjust the stitch length as little as it can go....but it seems to go so slow....is that normal?    I think my problem might be my impatience to "get on with it?"     
      On the little chef hat in the picture....do you think the embroidery was done before or after the hat was assembled?
      Thank you for the patience you've shown with all my questions....I wish I could say....these are the last of them!!


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> I use it and my hint is to buy a tutorial!  I never could have learned how to use it without one!



can you recommend one?

Lori


----------



## HeatherSue

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


I love the gloves with that, so cute!



Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been following this thread for some time now and I can't believe how cleaver you all are.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would have a go at making my DD 4 a dress.....when I asked my mother in law to borrow her sewing machine, she nearly fell off her chair laughing!!!!!
> 
> It no way near perfect and I need alot more practice....but I'm pretty pleased with myself!!!
> 
> And as an added bonus my DD was over the moon and when she wore it she told everyone that her mammy had made the dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


!!  Her dress turned out really cute!  I love the embellishments you added along the cuff!



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's Margaret's dress:


Those turned out great!  You're so sweet to do this!



MouseTriper said:


> I can't stop thinking about little Noah and what his family must be going through right now.  I didn't work on Noah's Big Give but my heart is just aching for them.  At least Noah is no longer suffering, bless his little heart.  Many thoughts and prayers to all who loved him and now miss him.


Me either, Beth.   It's just so sad...



Sandi S said:


>


Everything looks great!  I really love this little shirt!  He is a cutie, too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

So far in just thinking about machines I like the:
Brother PE ii under 1K
Innovis 2500 D around $3500K

Big range in price but I need to look at other brands also.  That is just the beginning of the wish list.


----------



## HeatherSue

bunny213 said:


> I just downloaded the pattern and instructions for the Chef Hat....a question for anyone who has made one before --
> What would you suggest as to the fabric to use for it to be sturdy (not floppy)?   Or does it not matter?   I love the way the ones in the pictures turned out.
> I'm just learning all these new things on here, and I'm so excited to try and do them.  I'm practicing the applicating (sP?)  - I only have a sewing machine, but it does zigzag...so far....it's going okay, but I'm still finding my stitches too far apart.  I've adjust the stitch length as little as it can go....but it seems to go so slow....is that normal?    I think my problem might be my impatience to "get on with it?"
> On the little chef hat in the picture....do you think the embroidery was done before or after the hat was assembled?
> Thank you for the patience you've shown with all my questions....I wish I could say....these are the last of them!!


I used a regular weight cotton on the chef hat and it was pretty sturdy.  
I usually embroider things before I sew it all together.
Yep, applique takes a while!



eeyore3847 said:


> can you recommend one?
> 
> Lori


www.secretsof.com has some good ones.  Caroline Keber has some great Embird tutorials on there.  The one I bought is over 500 pages long!  YIKES!  It has great info, though.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> can you recommend one?
> 
> Lori


Ditto!


----------



## princessmom29

So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"









And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.










I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!


----------



## HeatherSue

princessmom29 said:


> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!


Thank you! 

I love both of these!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!



Those look so good!  I wish I had an embroidery machine...

I'm sitting here ripping out a ruffle, right now.  My first attempt at ruffles.  The thread broke.  I think I'll try the dental floss method next.  Anyway, glad to have the disboutique to look at while I'm sitting here ripping away.


----------



## princessmom29

Rebecuberduber said:


> Those look so good!  I wish I had an embroidery machine...
> 
> I'm sitting here ripping out a ruffle, right now.  My first attempt at ruffles.  The thread broke.  I think I'll try the dental floss method next.  Anyway, glad to have the disboutique to look at while I'm sitting here ripping away.



I have done that sooo many times!! I eventually got better at it, but boy was it annoying to begin with!!


----------



## eeyore3847

princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!



ohhh cute


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> www.secretsof.com has some good ones.  Caroline Keber has some great Embird tutorials on there.  The one I bought is over 500 pages long!  YIKES!  It has great info, though.



oh man that is a lot of reading... did it include the plug ins... I feel I am going to be buying a few of these...grrrr


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I must have cooties or need a shower


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Drive by....Beep...Beep!

I wish I had time to keep up with you chatty girls...and Tom...but whew...

I skimmed and you have been busy...

I was so sad to read about Noah...I will say many prayers for his family.

I am now the age of 38!  Celebrated my birthday both yesterday and today.  Gotta love it when you can stretch it out to many days!

I did get my Cricut and Katie and myself have been playing with it like crazy.  I need to be sewing, we leave for the beach in 2 weeks for a long weekend and I really want to have the kids some outfits done.  I have a Vida cut out for Katie, just need to sew, but I got distracted by my new toy!  




to all the new to our little (growing) group...and to all the lurkers who stop by to say hi!  We will suck you in before long and you will join that addiction that is sewing for every event!

I know that there were many request for prayers...I said a prayer for each one of you, your friends, your family...I do think of you all often and pray we all find safety and peace each day.

I will try my best to post some pics on Monday...I make no promises as I have to also move furtniture since the day we get back from the beach we are having new carpet put in...I may never forgive Tim for that one!


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!

Here is what I worked on today:


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> OT: But if you're looking for info/pics on the Pirate League, I was able to get to that experience in my SSTR!
> 
> So, I'm thinking it will be a while until I am going to get my embroidery machine.
> 
> They are coming to replace our Central Air unit on Tuesday (goodbye $2k).  That is also the day we need to pay the cleaning lady for the month, as well has have hubby's computer repaired  (thank you warranty).  We also had to rent a storage space (first month and depost) to help us clean out items to either sell this house or remodel it (we do not have a garage, and only have a dirt crawl space- boxes have been down there 10plus years I need to weed through.  I would say "Throw it all out!" but there ARE some family items that need to be saved.  Plus, if we sell we will need to store some furniture that WILL be used when we move, but that we'd want put away to make this place seem roomier). It was about $80 for all the lawnmower parts we needed.  Then, we discovered today it will be about $1700 to re-carpet the house, and $800 to get a new glass slider door unit installed in the back.  We didn't bother getting quotes on the subfloor in the bathrooms, roofing,  or new dishwasher plus installation on that.  I think we were both depressed at this point.
> 
> Oh yes, did I also mention that the whole house doesn't even have drywall, it's that fiberboard/plastic joint stuff they use in mobile homes, so how the HECK do you repair the walls?  Are we gonna end up having to have the whole place drywalled?
> 
> All this after paying for 10 people to spend 5 days at "The World" and during the odd period when foster care stipend ends yet adoption subsidy has not yet begun (we don't use that money to survive off of, most of it goes to medical stuff like special glasses for Ferb and therapy equipment, but it is nice sometimes to pay for "extras"- oh yeah and they are wanting him to have more OT and we don't think the insurance will cover it.)
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye machine. (okay sorry, whiney vent over for today, I think.)



Doesn't it always seem like everything comes up at one time!  I hate that! Within a month of us going to WDW last year we had to replace a Frig and an A/C unit...I feel your pain!  

Carpet...UGH!  I don't even want to talk about it!  My DH decided we needed new carpet...1860 sq ft of carpet...now...we have to pull out the old, move the furniture and all.  Basically pack up our whole house like we are moving into our garage then move it all back...I am not happy!  I really have no desire to do it, it needs it...our house has white carpet...with three kids, a dog and DH who spills his coffee in the early morning...white is not working out!  (Not to mention what my FIL did to his room before he moved out!  If he spilled something he would just leave it there and not tell anyone!  At least I don't deal with that anymore!) ummm...that was a little venty...sorry!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I must have cooties or need a shower



Why do you worry about cooties....Circle, Circle...Dot, Dot, Dot...Now you've had your Cootie shot!

Better now?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:



That is so cute!  I love the colors in that top...she looks so cute in it!


----------



## princessmom29

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:



really cute!!!


----------



## emcreative

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Doesn't it always seem like everything comes up at one time!  I hate that! Within a month of us going to WDW last year we had to replace a Frig and an A/C unit...I feel your pain!
> 
> Carpet...UGH!  I don't even want to talk about it!  My DH decided we needed new carpet...1860 sq ft of carpet...now...we have to pull out the old, move the furniture and all.  Basically pack up our whole house like we are moving into our garage then move it all back...I am not happy!  I really have no desire to do it, it needs it...our house has white carpet...with three kids, a dog and DH who spills his coffee in the early morning...white is not working out!  (Not to mention what my FIL did to his room before he moved out!  If he spilled something he would just leave it there and not tell anyone!  At least I don't deal with that anymore!) ummm...that was a little venty...sorry!



LOL Don't apologize to me, hon!  I'm feeling your pain!  We dont' have any place to store so we have to pay the carpet people to move the furniture one room at a time (depending on which room they are carpeting).  Even if we had a storage facility level with the house we couldn't do it ourselves though (I sure dont envy you moving all that!!!)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Why do you worry about cooties....Circle, Circle...Dot, Dot, Dot...Now you've had your Cootie shot!
> 
> Better now?


OMG!  A complete flash back to my childhood.  I had totally forgot about the shoot.  Thanks


----------



## *Toadstool*

I had such a great time at Phantom of the Opera. Thanks *Tammy* for all the info you gave me about things to do in Houston. We at at Michaelangelo's and it was yummy! 



anggye said:


> I am using a 14 needle and cotton, not knit.
> 
> Thanks


Pm'd you.




aksunshine said:


> Here is what I've been working on! I want to add ARRGH to the skirt, but....well, see below;


That came out really cute. Love the skirt!



karamat said:


>


Oooh! I was bummed that it wasn't on Friday so we could go. Thursday just was too busy!
Is that the Michael Miller stripe? I love that one, and the brown and black leaves. SOOO pretty!






Keurigirl said:


> An easy AK outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our Pooh/Tigger breakfast:


Everything is adorable! Your outfits are awesome. My favorite is Minnie. What a cute dress.



ncmomof2 said:


>


Very cute! I love how it looks like Ariel is holding her little chin up. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


 So pretty! I like the sash attached. I think I might do that next time. She looks so precious in it. Those colors really pop on her.



emcreative said:


> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE


Can't wait to celebrate that day!! 


livndisney said:


> Ok, I have been looking for a "new" online home. I just looked at facebook and I don't think that is for me (I really don't feel a need to "reconnect" with  people I have not seen since 1st grade), Myspace was a little intense. Does anyone know of any other sewing boards like this one? Where do you sewing ladies (and Tom) spend your online time?


www.sewforum.com
I am Toadstool on there. I've been there for several years. I love it there. Just read the rules before you post because they are pretty strict about them. It is the biggest sewing forum I have found. Once you register you can look at all the show of your projects section and post some of your outfits if you like. I'm Toadstool on there. 




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sorry Cindee...we are all on Facebook.   You know that you have to accept people before they can see your profile right?  You don't have to accept all the folks from HS....unless you are me because I feel guilty if I don't


Haha.. I have in laws that I haven't accepted their invitations yet. I really don't like chatting with my in laws on facebook.. 
I don't feel bad about it either... 



billwendy said:


> Skirts/dresses have been made...here are 2 that I finished -I want to make a MMCH one and a Princess one any ideas on something for a boy???


I had not seen the carebears one. Love it!


revrob said:


> and without:


Oooh! I love the version without the contrast. I'll probably have to do that with that Michael Miller purple damask that I bought in Dallas. I can't find anything that goes with it. Those shirts look great on you. I hope to be making one soon.



Sandi S said:


> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't post too many pics here, but I am loving seeing all the darling outfits on this thread - lots of eye candy and inspiration! If anyone wants to see more of my work and/or get more pattern info, Sandi's pattern reviews
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!


Wow!  I smock too, and love seeing other people adapt patterns like that to accomodate smocking. Your work is stunning. I love the Annalise. I've never wanted that pattern, and now I do. That is one of my favorite smocking plates! I have not made it yet though. Gorgeous work! Love the giraffe set too.



2cutekidz said:


> Skirts are what I've usually made with the storybook panels.  Here's DD's.  It was about a size 5, I did not add extra strips of fabric, and it's still pretty twirly.  I used all of the panels/pages.  (The last picture is just a bonus, because I LOVE it.)


That is such a cute picture.



JUJU814 said:


> *NEED HELP PLEASE WITH PATCHWORK TWIRL*
> 
> I am making dd a patchwork twirl dress..so I'll use Simply Sweet top and then make a patchwork twirl skirt.
> 
> I would prefer not to have a one piece yoke, but have that piece patches instead.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do this easily?? 1) patches instead of yoke, but what size to get then to line up with the next tier, and 2) how to combine the skirt pattern and make it a dress instead of skirt?
> 
> I feel so dumb right now!!! HELP!!
> 
> Julie


It is my understanding that you are asking how to make the bodice patchwork right? I wouldn't worry about making the bodice match up to the patches on the skirt. I would make the patchwork squares and measure how wide the bodice is. Make enough patchworked fabric to cut out your bodice out of that. Hannah has a store bought dress that is patchworked on the top and bottom and they patches don't line up. It would be impossible because of the gathering of the skirt. I hope that helps.




eeyore3847 said:


> can you recommend one?
> 
> Lori


I saw Heather recommended Carolyn Keeblers. She does cover different plug ins. They are different tutorials though. There is one for Studio and one for Editor. If you don't want to spend that much money there are some great Embird yahoo groups that have tutorials and lots of questions you can browse through.



princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"


Very cute! I love the Tink set.





aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:


Love those colored tiers. What a cute idea! She looks like she loves it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

A word on storage units.....
Last year we put our house on the market and decided we wanted to declutter and move a bunch of baby stuff, etc to a storage unit til we sold. That was back when we were TTC and not having much luck.
Then I got pregnant, we took the house off the market at the end of November.
We still have not moved all that stuff back to the house and it costs us like $90 a month! Such a waste, but now Im dreading having to "find a home" for all that stuff now.
This must be venting night!


----------



## revrob

Ok - it's that time!  I'm signing off of the Dis until we return from our trip.  I believe we're taking a computer - but I'm going to do my best not to be online while we're on vacation.  Have fun!  Create lots of great stuff!  I'll see you in a few weeks!


----------



## LisaZoe

Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.

Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room. 

I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail. 


















BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Trying to catch up here!
> Yes Cindee, get on FaceBook! I am on FaceBook and I didn't think I would like it, but now I have a hard time getting off of it!   Leighanna loves all the interactive things she has found on there to do too!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers!
> 
> Wow! Everyone's things are amazing! Great work all!
> 
> Here was Leighanna's Minnie dot dress for Chef Mickey's. All of the CM's loved it and asked where I got it!  They all seemed surprised when I told them I made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of the front of the dress with Tink!
> Uhm... No, I didn't bring her Tink dress on this day. I know, a Disboutiquer cardinal rule was broken!


I really love this, and the gloves are fab!



emcreative said:


> OT: But if you're looking for info/pics on the Pirate League, I was able to get to that experience in my SSTR!
> 
> So, I'm thinking it will be a while until I am going to get my embroidery machine.
> 
> They are coming to replace our Central Air unit on Tuesday (goodbye $2k).  That is also the day we need to pay the cleaning lady for the month, as well has have hubby's computer repaired  (thank you warranty).  We also had to rent a storage space (first month and depost) to help us clean out items to either sell this house or remodel it (we do not have a garage, and only have a dirt crawl space- boxes have been down there 10plus years I need to weed through.  I would say "Throw it all out!" but there ARE some family items that need to be saved.  Plus, if we sell we will need to store some furniture that WILL be used when we move, but that we'd want put away to make this place seem roomier). It was about $80 for all the lawnmower parts we needed.  Then, we discovered today it will be about $1700 to re-carpet the house, and $800 to get a new glass slider door unit installed in the back.  We didn't bother getting quotes on the subfloor in the bathrooms, roofing,  or new dishwasher plus installation on that.  I think we were both depressed at this point.
> 
> Oh yes, did I also mention that the whole house doesn't even have drywall, it's that fiberboard/plastic joint stuff they use in mobile homes, so how the HECK do you repair the walls?  Are we gonna end up having to have the whole place drywalled?
> 
> All this after paying for 10 people to spend 5 days at "The World" and during the odd period when foster care stipend ends yet adoption subsidy has not yet begun (we don't use that money to survive off of, most of it goes to medical stuff like special glasses for Ferb and therapy equipment, but it is nice sometimes to pay for "extras"- oh yeah and they are wanting him to have more OT and we don't think the insurance will cover it.)
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye machine. (okay sorry, whiney vent over for today, I think.)


ugh; sorry honey.


princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!


Love it love it love it; where'd ya get the black fabric w/ white swirls?  I've been looking everywhere but haven't found it yet.


aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:


Cute! love the tiers!


revrob said:


> Ok - it's that time!  I'm signing off of the Dis until we return from our trip.  I believe we're taking a computer - but I'm going to do my best not to be online while we're on vacation.  Have fun!  Create lots of great stuff!  I'll see you in a few weeks!


Have a great time!


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> Ok - it's that time!  I'm signing off of the Dis until we return from our trip.  I believe we're taking a computer - but I'm going to do my best not to be online while we're on vacation.  Have fun!  Create lots of great stuff!  I'll see you in a few weeks!



Have a wonderful vacation! I look forward to seeing your photos.


If I owe you a response to an email or PM, please remind me. I'm trying to get to everything that has piled up during this heat wave but I don't want to miss anyone.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> Have a wonderful vacation! I look forward to seeing your photos.
> 
> 
> If I owe you a response to an email or PM, please remind me. I'm trying to get to everything that has piled up during this heat wave but I don't want to miss anyone.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Oh Me me!  Although, there's no rush right now, lol!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.



Oh gosh, that is absolutely too cute!  I want one, and I haven't even seen the movie!


----------



## Tink561

lisazoe said:


> well, i'm back and i haven't melted - although i wouldn't mind a little (ok a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. Lol it's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so i'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, i was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, i'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if i can. I found that sitting in front of the pc wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why i was sweating so much more when i'd sit at the pc but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> i did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. A tink halloween vida) but i'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - i have to admit that i'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think i've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but i really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily i had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, i really like the results but i'll definitely be thinking of what i might do differently if i do them again.



i love it!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.



This is FANTASTIC!!  It would take me every bit of a week to do all those appliques!!  WOW!  I'm working on an NBC set too.  I've had to put it aside to work on orders...I think I'll wait awhile to post so it won't be compared to you masterpiece!   AWESOMe job!  BTW - I've never seen the movie either.  Neither has DD and she is absolutely LOVING the Jack and Sally set I'm making her.  We have a 365 bedtime sories book and it has 2 or 3 stories with Jack in them and she keeps reading them


----------



## karamat

*Toadstool* said:


> I had such a great time at Phantom of the Opera. Thanks *Tammy* for all the info you gave me about things to do in Houston. We at at Michaelangelo's and it was yummy!
> 
> Oooh! I was bummed that it wasn't on Friday so we could go. Thursday just was too busy!
> Is that the Michael Miller stripe? I love that one, and the brown and black leaves. SOOO pretty!
> 
> I am Toadstool on there. I've been there for several years. I love it there. Just read the rules before you post because they are pretty strict about them. It is the biggest sewing forum I have found. Once you register you can look at all the show of your projects section and post some of your outfits if you like. I'm Toadstool on there.



Glad you liked Michaelangelo's - that's where DH proposed to me.  I love that huge tree that's growing in the middle of the restaurant.

Yep - that's the Michael Miller stripe.  It was at the bottom of a discard pile at a cutting table.  I must have waited 10 minutes before I could squeeze my way in to get it (there was a group of 4 or 5 ladies having TONS and TONS of fabric cut and they were a little possive of their space )  There was just a little over a yard left so I took the rest.  I really wanted to find something to go with it, but no luck.  Oh well, I can always buy that somewhere else.

I love sewforum also... I'm Karamat there too (but look lots more than I post.)


----------



## Keurigirl

HELP & ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE...

Ok, so I'm putting together the applique for my daughter's tiki room outfit and I need to know if I'm being too ambitious. I've not done any machine embroidery yet - so I'll be learning how to do it myself before I attempt this design. I have an embroidery machine, but I can't digitize, plus my machine only does 4x4 and I want bigger than that. 

I was initially trying to replicate the anniversary tshirt print shown here:







So I've used photoshop to draw out the parts of the shirt since I'm not sure how else to get all the pieces. 

Is this too ambitious for someone who doesn't yet know how to applique? I know it needs more too - some green behind it to make a background or something like that. 

Here it is:






Thoughts? Help? THANK YOU!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Keurigirl said:


> HELP & ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE...
> 
> Ok, so I'm putting together the applique for my daughter's tiki room outfit and I need to know if I'm being too ambitious. I've not done any machine embroidery yet - so I'll be learning how to do it myself before I attempt this design. I have an embroidery machine, but I can't digitize, plus my machine only does 4x4 and I want bigger than that.
> 
> I was initially trying to replicate the anniversary tshirt print shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've used photoshop to draw out the parts of the shirt since I'm not sure how else to get all the pieces.
> 
> Is this too ambitious for someone who doesn't yet know how to applique? I know it needs more too - some green behind it to make a background or something like that.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Help? THANK YOU!




It doesn't look too hard - are you doing the words too?  Those can be a pain to do.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I tried to reply to some posts before I went to the mall.  I hit submit when I ran out the door.  When I got back, I saw the message that said I'd tried to quote too many pictures.  So I took some out and hit submit again and it said I was logged out.  So they are all gone.  But I loved what everyone posted.  This site is constant eye candy.



princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!


I love the black material in the skirt and that tink is so cute.  I wish I could do 5 X 7, but I'm so scared to applique I haven't even tried 4 X 4 yet



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:


I love the colors!



revrob said:


> Ok - it's that time!  I'm signing off of the Dis until we return from our trip.  I believe we're taking a computer - but I'm going to do my best not to be online while we're on vacation.  Have fun!  Create lots of great stuff!  I'll see you in a few weeks!


Have fun too!  I wish I were going with you.



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.


You constantly amaze me.  I got my vida pattern in the mail today, thanks to another nice disboutiquer that sold it to me  My family will be in awe if I make anything that looks 1/4 as good as this.



Keurigirl said:


> HELP & ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE...
> 
> Ok, so I'm putting together the applique for my daughter's tiki room outfit and I need to know if I'm being too ambitious. I've not done any machine embroidery yet - so I'll be learning how to do it myself before I attempt this design. I have an embroidery machine, but I can't digitize, plus my machine only does 4x4 and I want bigger than that.
> 
> I was initially trying to replicate the anniversary tshirt print shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've used photoshop to draw out the parts of the shirt since I'm not sure how else to get all the pieces.
> 
> Is this too ambitious for someone who doesn't yet know how to applique? I know it needs more too - some green behind it to make a background or something like that.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Help? THANK YOU!


I've never tried to applique at all, but I'm impressed by what you did in photoshop!  I think it will look great.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Ladies (and Tom)
I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.


----------



## xdanielleax

LisaZoe said:


>



This is AMAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!  NBC is probably one of my favorite movies as well as my little girls.  You are so so talented.  I would ask to CASE this but I would never be able to pull off 1/10 of what you did.  You are the queen of applique!


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)
> I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
> sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



Congratulations on your 2000 post.


----------



## InkspressYourself

This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.





Does anyone else's pet become completely fascinated by whatever you are working on?  It drives me nuts.  Of all the places he could sit in the house, he has to pick whatever I'm working on.






This is my Minnie Dot dress for Chef Mickeys.  Unfortunately, I didn't really decide to go to Chef Mickey's until I saw all of the cute things you were making here.  I didn't make reservations when I could and now they are booked.  I've been calling back every day to check for a cancellation opening.  Oh well, at least I have the dress.






If anyone has an idea on what I could have done to make the silver mist costume better, I'd be more than happy to hear it.  I've learned so much on this board.  Constructive criticism wont hurt my feelings at all.

I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.




We own the movie and my girls love it, but I have to admit that I've only heard the movie since my girls have just watched it in the car.  And I know it's horrible that I haven't screened the movie before they watched it but all of you on here kept talking about it and how much you liked it so I figured it was okay!  Even though I have only a general idea of what the characters look like, I have to say that dress is like a masterpiece!  It's fantastic!  I just showed it to my DH who even said, Oh Wow!  And from him that's high praise!  Maybe one of these days I'll save up enough to buy my girls dresses from you - kind of doubtful since I have three but maybe!  It's something to aspire to anyway!  And again, simply stunning!


----------



## eeyore3847

LisaZoe said:


> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.



holey moley that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> Ok - it's that time!  I'm signing off of the Dis until we return from our trip.  I believe we're taking a computer - but I'm going to do my best not to be online while we're on vacation.  Have fun!  Create lots of great stuff!  I'll see you in a few weeks!


Have a great time!



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.


Lisa! That is incredible!!! It is just gorgeous! 
Can you move to Louisiana and teach me lessons??? WOW!
What is that background fabric you used on the overdress?? What a pretty fabric for something you want to have a nighttime scene on.



karamat said:


> Glad you liked Michaelangelo's - that's where DH proposed to me.  I love that huge tree that's growing in the middle of the restaurant.
> 
> Yep - that's the Michael Miller stripe.  It was at the bottom of a discard pile at a cutting table.  I must have waited 10 minutes before I could squeeze my way in to get it (there was a group of 4 or 5 ladies having TONS and TONS of fabric cut and they were a little possive of their space )  There was just a little over a yard left so I took the rest.  I really wanted to find something to go with it, but no luck.  Oh well, I can always buy that somewhere else.
> 
> I love sewforum also... I'm Karamat there too (but look lots more than I post.)





Keurigirl said:


> HELP & ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE...
> 
> Ok, so I'm putting together the applique for my daughter's tiki room outfit and I need to know if I'm being too ambitious. I've not done any machine embroidery yet - so I'll be learning how to do it myself before I attempt this design. I have an embroidery machine, but I can't digitize, plus my machine only does 4x4 and I want bigger than that.
> 
> I was initially trying to replicate the anniversary tshirt print shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've used photoshop to draw out the parts of the shirt since I'm not sure how else to get all the pieces.
> 
> Is this too ambitious for someone who doesn't yet know how to applique? I know it needs more too - some green behind it to make a background or something like that.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Help? THANK YOU!


Are you wanting to do that on the embroidery machine? You'd need a few different designs to achieve that in a 4 by 4. It is definitely possible though. I know I pm'd you about the designs, but if you are still interested let me know!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)
> I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
> sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.


Congrats! I think it will take me a few more years to get to that.



InkspressYourself said:


>


Silvermist looks great! I am guessing you did some kind of lettuce edge thing on a serger? That looks great.
I think it is perfect. I'm worried your cat will snag that fabric and ruin it though.. lol
Chef Mickey dress is really cute too.


----------



## LisaZoe

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments on my dress. I feel much better about how the appliques came out now. I'm always so worried when I do a new character if I'm not already fairly familiar with him/her/it. I know kids can be very critical if their favorite character doesn't look 'right' (or maybe that's just MY child ).

I'll definitely have to find the movie so we can watch it. I feel so 'out of the loop' when it comes to some movies. I did a tee last year that I found out AFTER I'd made it that the design was Oogie Boogie from NBC.  I just thought it was a cool silhouette of a ghost against the moon.


----------



## 3huskymom

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. I have in laws that I haven't accepted their invitations yet. I really don't like chatting with my in laws on facebook..
> I don't feel bad about it either...
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one, I told my MIL months ago that facebook is not where I wish to do family business. She just doesn't need to know the ins and outs of my daily life, she already has boundary issues and I think that would just create more of a monster than we already have (but try to keep subdued)


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Lisa! That is incredible!!! It is just gorgeous!
> Can you move to Louisiana and teach me lessons??? WOW!



Have I mentioned lately my problem with heat?  I especially don't handle heat and humidity.  Although I've never been to Louisiana, I have a pretty clear image of it as sweltering for more of the year than I'd like.



*Toadstool* said:


> What is that background fabric you used on the overdress?? What a pretty fabric for something you want to have a nighttime scene on.



I found it with the blenders at our local quilt shop. It's from Red Rooster and the collection is called 'Tokyo'. (I made a point of noting the information since I bought all they had and I want to be sure I can order more if I need to). I knew I wanted something fairly plain but not a solid color. I had seen something like this in dark blue but I wasn't sure if I could find what I wanted in the right color. I was so glad I found this since the purple is very close to the color of the stripe and swirl prints that were the starting point for the color/print selection. My photos aren't the best to show the color, either. It's much richer in person.


----------



## Keurigirl

*Toadstool* said:


> Have a great time!
> Are you wanting to do that on the embroidery machine? You'd need a few different designs to achieve that in a 4 by 4. It is definitely possible though. I know I pm'd you about the designs, but if you are still interested let me know!



I think with the pattern I ended up choosing, I need it to be bigger than my machine can do, which is 4x4. So I'm going to have to do it by hand! 

That's why I was wondering if it was a bit ambitious for a newbie.


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.



Gorgeous!  I feel your pain on good old Sally Stitches' dress.  Jayden wants to be her for Halloween  (My kids are huge Tim Burton fans, me not so much.) I finally decided I will attempt to make the version of the dress that the face character in Disneyland wears.  I think it will be easiest to copy.  That being said, I still haven't found a really good photo of the back of the dress.


----------



## HeatherSue

eeyore3847 said:


> oh man that is a lot of reading... did it include the plug ins... I feel I am going to be buying a few of these...grrrr


The tutorial I bought just covers Embird Studio.  There are separate ones for the font engine and stuff.  I belong to a couple of Embird yahoo groups, but I haven't found them very helpful so far (I don't like the way yahoo groups are set up, it's too hard to find the info).  I haven't been to the messageboards someone was talking about, so that might be a good place to start.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Drive by....Beep...Beep!
> 
> I wish I had time to keep up with you chatty girls...and Tom...but whew...
> 
> I skimmed and you have been busy...
> 
> I was so sad to read about Noah...I will say many prayers for his family.
> 
> I am now the age of 38!  Celebrated my birthday both yesterday and today.  Gotta love it when you can stretch it out to many days!
> 
> I did get my Cricut and Katie and myself have been playing with it like crazy.  I need to be sewing, we leave for the beach in 2 weeks for a long weekend and I really want to have the kids some outfits done.  I have a Vida cut out for Katie, just need to sew, but I got distracted by my new toy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all the new to our little (growing) group...and to all the lurkers who stop by to say hi!  We will suck you in before long and you will join that addiction that is sewing for every event!
> 
> I know that there were many request for prayers...I said a prayer for each one of you, your friends, your family...I do think of you all often and pray we all find safety and peace each day.
> 
> I will try my best to post some pics on Monday...I make no promises as I have to also move furtniture since the day we get back from the beach we are having new carpet put in...I may never forgive Tim for that one!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  I'd add a bunch of smileys but it's late and I'm tired!   I can add that one for you, though.



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:


That is really cute, Alicia!!



LisaZoe said:


>


That is very creepy!  In a good way, though!  It looks great!  I haven't seen that movie, either.  But, I've digitized some of the designs (I had some requests).  




ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)
> I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
> sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.






InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.


Your pictures aren't too big. They're the perfect size!  Small pictures make me squint! 

The Silvermist dress is SO pretty!  The Chef Mickey dress is adorable! I hope you get reservations!  But, you could always use it at the 50's type restaurant at DHS, the name of which is escaping me at the moment.  Oh, prime time cafe!



LisaZoe said:


> Have I mentioned lately my problem with heat?  I especially don't handle heat and humidity.  Although I've never been to Louisiana, I have a pretty clear image of it as sweltering for more of the year than I'd like.


I can't handle the heat and humidity, either! I'm kind of liking this cool summer we've had in Michigan this year.  But, I do wish it would stay in the 70's at least (none of this 60's stuff).



Keurigirl said:


> I think with the pattern I ended up choosing, I need it to be bigger than my machine can do, which is 4x4. So I'm going to have to do it by hand!
> 
> That's why I was wondering if it was a bit ambitious for a newbie.



I do think the lettering is going to be really tricky to do by hand.  But, the other designs should be doable!


----------



## sheridee32

Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes


----------



## 3huskymom

sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes


----------



## *love*2*shop

deleted..sorryy


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one, I told my MIL months ago that facebook is not where I wish to do family business. She just doesn't need to know the ins and outs of my daily life, she already has boundary issues and I think that would just create more of a monster than we already have (but try to keep subdued)


 I understand. It creeps me out. 


LisaZoe said:


> Have I mentioned lately my problem with heat?  I especially don't handle heat and humidity.  Although I've never been to Louisiana, I have a pretty clear image of it as sweltering for more of the year than I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> I found it with the blenders at our local quilt shop. It's from Red Rooster and the collection is called 'Tokyo'. (I made a point of noting the information since I bought all they had and I want to be sure I can order more if I need to). I knew I wanted something fairly plain but not a solid color. I had seen something like this in dark blue but I wasn't sure if I could find what I wanted in the right color. I was so glad I found this since the purple is very close to the color of the stripe and swirl prints that were the starting point for the color/print selection. My photos aren't the best to show the color, either. It's much richer in person.


Haha.. yes it is hot most of the time here. I saw it on the news about Oregon and how people were so not used to it being hot. I just stay inside with my air conditioning. I can not handle the heat these days. I'm going through menopause because of my treatment for endo, so I get major hot flashes. I wish I lived in Hawaii right about now. I never remember being hot there, and I was there in July. 
I don't think that I have heard of Red Rooster, but now I'm going to push for my quilt shop to get some. I think it would be a great seller. I didn't realize it was a purpleish hue. I want it more now. 
Oh, and I did pm you a week or so ago.
I hope you guys continue to get some cooler weather. I sure want some!


sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes


That looks great! That is  alot of work. 


*love*2*shop said:


> can anyone help?? i need 2 QUICK lounge type capris made...very basic and simple.....need minnie pair and dr seuss pair.... need them to arrive here in nh by aug 13


I don't think you'd have a hard time getting a Minnie pair, but Dr Seuss fabric is very hard to find and super expensive. People who sell on here have their ID's in their siggys sometimes. We aren't allowed to talk about it on the board(this is posted about one the first page).
HTH!


----------



## Sandi S

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:



so cute! love the ruffles


----------



## Sandi S

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.



Gorgeous Feliz! That is one of my all-time favorite patterns and I love your version!


----------



## jenb1023

Stephres said:


> Sorry I have been MIA. Have been sewing a little, but mostly getting ready for back to school. Does anyone want to be my treasurer for PTA? Mine is MIA.



Yikes on the MIA treasurer!  I am treasurer for our Daisy troop and that is enough work - I am sure the PTA/PTO is muc harder.  Good luck!



Rebecuberduber said:


> Those look so good!  I wish I had an embroidery machine...
> 
> I'm sitting here ripping out a ruffle, right now.  My first attempt at ruffles.  The thread broke.  I think I'll try the dental floss method next.  Anyway, glad to have the disboutique to look at while I'm sitting here ripping away.



Please tell me you are not ripping out ruffles on the Simply Sweet doll dress.  If you are then I have no hope with my sewing skills!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)
> I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
> sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



  Congrats!



InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's pet become completely fascinated by whatever you are working on?  It drives me nuts.  Of all the places he could sit in the house, he has to pick whatever I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Minnie Dot dress for Chef Mickeys.  Unfortunately, I didn't really decide to go to Chef Mickey's until I saw all of the cute things you were making here.  I didn't make reservations when I could and now they are booked.  I've been calling back every day to check for a cancellation opening.  Oh well, at least I have the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has an idea on what I could have done to make the silver mist costume better, I'd be more than happy to hear it.  I've learned so much on this board.  Constructive criticism wont hurt my feelings at all.
> 
> I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.



I think the Silvermist looks great!  Even if you don't get into Chef Mickeys, I think the dress will look fine somewhere else.  Keep trying though - things open up all of the time.

Lisa Zoe - your dress is amazing as always!


----------



## aksunshine

Oh my Lisa that NBC is gorgeous!

Inkspressyourself- love the Silvermist!

Someone was asking for a black with white swirl a couple of pages back, I saw that on Etsy last night. Love it, but I have too many projects right now! I searched swirl fabric and found it.


----------



## HeatherSue

sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes


It looks beautiful from afar!  But, we need bigger pictures.  I wanna see all of that gorgeous detail you added!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:



I love how it turned ou!  SO cute!  I ahve that HSM fabric but have never done anything with it.  I love your fabrics pairings.



LisaZoe said:


>



OH my this is so beautiful!  I too have never seen the movie, but your chacters look amazing!!!!!!



sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes



It look great!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)
> I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
> sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



Yeah!  I am celebrating with you

*Lisa Zoe, Wow, all by hand, you are truly blessed and your work is amazing!*


----------



## princessmom29

For those that asked, the black and white fabric on my NBC set in from the ironworks line by Michael Miller. I spent a while online trying to find it. Several shops sell it, but at the time most were out of stock. It has been a couple months and i don't remember where i finally found some. I would suggest a google searh.

Lisa- My DD is dying over that dress. I get "why can't you do that mommy?" I told her that you are an artist and mommy is just not that talented. Seriously, that dress it totally amazing, you really are a true artist!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's pet become completely fascinated by whatever you are working on?  It drives me nuts.  Of all the places he could sit in the house, he has to pick whatever I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Minnie Dot dress for Chef Mickeys.  Unfortunately, I didn't really decide to go to Chef Mickey's until I saw all of the cute things you were making here.  I didn't make reservations when I could and now they are booked.  I've been calling back every day to check for a cancellation opening.  Oh well, at least I have the dress.


I just love the silver mist outfit.  It is beautiful and I would just leave it.  What kind of fabric is that?  We have Chef Mickeys but are going in our MNSSHP costumes.  Lucky me, no sewing for that meal.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone!

Nikki- I had been holding the HSM for over a year trying to figure out what to do with it!


----------



## troijka

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.




Absolutely STUNNING!  I love the striped fabric on bottom and the swirly fabric on one of the back ruffles.  Would you mind sharing any info you have about those?  I would love to have them for my stash.
TIA!!!!


----------



## troijka

InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's pet become completely fascinated by whatever you are working on?  It drives me nuts.  Of all the places he could sit in the house, he has to pick whatever I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Minnie Dot dress for Chef Mickeys.  Unfortunately, I didn't really decide to go to Chef Mickey's until I saw all of the cute things you were making here.  I didn't make reservations when I could and now they are booked.  I've been calling back every day to check for a cancellation opening.  Oh well, at least I have the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has an idea on what I could have done to make the silver mist costume better, I'd be more than happy to hear it.  I've learned so much on this board.  Constructive criticism wont hurt my feelings at all.
> 
> I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Silvermist! My niece just requested a Silvermist costume, but I cannot seem to find a pattern that looks "right".  Did you use a pattern or just invent it in your brain?  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Stephres

Ugh, I am so far behind. I found my treasurer! She has been sick and trying to figure out what's wrong. 

Lisa, that feliz is so cool. Such a big canvas for all those characters.

Alicia, Isabelle looks so pretty lately with her missing teeth and her hair seems lighter too. You are going to have to beat the boys off with a stick with that one. Your sewing looks great too, for you and her!

Inkspress, your Silvermist looks so beautiful. My dog is always around when I am sewing too. When I am on the floor he is right in the middle of everything, if I am at the machine his is nosing me in the ankles. I really can't see a way to improve that costume, except to see it on! Megan likes to wear her minnie dot outfit to the magic kingdom.

Sheridee, love your Alice vida! I think it is so detailed. Alice's eyes look ok to me.

I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Happy Birthday Moonk's Mom!



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.


That is gorgeous!   You did a great job capturing the spirit of the characters.  I think they look exactly like the characters in the movie.  My Daughter laughed and giggled at the side with the kids.  She called them the Naughty children!  It is an amazing work of art in fabric.

I am also glad to hear your weather is improving!  It was so odd to hear that it was hotter in the Pacific Northwest than it was here in Atlanta!


princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!


I love both of these!  How big is Jack?  Is he 6 x 10?  The skirt is really cute with that.  Tinkerbell stitched out really nicely, I love her sparkly wings!


MinnieVanMom said:


> I must have cooties or need a shower





aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:


Cute!  It looks like she loves it!  Did you add anything to the Pirate skirt?


revrob said:


> Ok - it's that time!  I'm signing off of the Dis until we return from our trip.  I believe we're taking a computer - but I'm going to do my best not to be online while we're on vacation.  Have fun!  Create lots of great stuff!  I'll see you in a few weeks!


Have a good time!


Keurigirl said:


> HELP & ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE...
> 
> Ok, so I'm putting together the applique for my daughter's tiki room outfit and I need to know if I'm being too ambitious. I've not done any machine embroidery yet - so I'll be learning how to do it myself before I attempt this design. I have an embroidery machine, but I can't digitize, plus my machine only does 4x4 and I want bigger than that.
> 
> I was initially trying to replicate the anniversary tshirt print shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've used photoshop to draw out the parts of the shirt since I'm not sure how else to get all the pieces.
> 
> Is this too ambitious for someone who doesn't yet know how to applique? I know it needs more too - some green behind it to make a background or something like that.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Help? THANK YOU!


Good Luck!  I think you can do it.  The letters will be the hardest part.


InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's pet become completely fascinated by whatever you are working on?  It drives me nuts.  Of all the places he could sit in the house, he has to pick whatever I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Minnie Dot dress for Chef Mickeys.  Unfortunately, I didn't really decide to go to Chef Mickey's until I saw all of the cute things you were making here.  I didn't make reservations when I could and now they are booked.  I've been calling back every day to check for a cancellation opening.  Oh well, at least I have the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has an idea on what I could have done to make the silver mist costume better, I'd be more than happy to hear it.  I've learned so much on this board.  Constructive criticism wont hurt my feelings at all.
> 
> I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.


Great Job on the Silvermist costume.  I can't wait to see her wearing it. I really like the Chef Mickey dress.  I love the character's faces on the apron.  Keep trying for that reservation, even after you get to the resort.  They have cancellations all the time.


sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes



Great job!  I think it is beautiful.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Stephres said:


> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!



Megan looks so great in her Vida! I adore how it turned out!


----------



## Stephres

disneylovinfamily said:


> Megan looks so great in her Vida! I adore how it turned out!



Thanks!

And I forgot to say thanks to all who commented on the Bambi outfit. I bought the book on  and sewed all the panels together for the skirt.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Friends,
I need to know if this is a good price.  I found a Brother Innovis 4000D embroidery machine for $1800.  It is new and can be shipped.  Is it a good deal?  I would being paying using paypal to be safe.'


----------



## princessmom29

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Happy Birthday Moonk's Mom!
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous!   You did a great job capturing the spirit of the characters.  I think they look exactly like the characters in the movie.  My Daughter laughed and giggled at the side with the kids.  She called them the Naughty children!  It is an amazing work of art in fabric.
> 
> I am also glad to hear your weather is improving!  It was so odd to hear that it was hotter in the Pacific Northwest than it was here in Atlanta!
> 
> I love both of these!  How big is Jack?  Is he 6 x 10?  The skirt is really cute with that.  Tinkerbell stitched out really nicely, I love her sparkly wings!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  It looks like she loves it!  Did you add anything to the Pirate skirt?
> 
> Have a good time!
> 
> Good Luck!  I think you can do it.  The letters will be the hardest part.
> 
> Great Job on the Silvermist costume.  I can't wait to see her wearing it. I really like the Chef Mickey dress.  I love the character's faces on the apron.  Keep trying for that reservation, even after you get to the resort.  They have cancellations all the time.
> 
> 
> Great job!  I think it is beautiful.



The jack is 5x7. My DD is LITTLE!! That tee is a very fitted size 6. She is almost six and I am still buying mostly 5's for her. Lucky for me, it makes the appliques look bigger! She can still wear a 5t swimsuit if it is a 2 piece. 

Ireally love that sparkly fabric. i got it at joann. They had the white and green I used for tink, plus a few others.


----------



## Tweevil

Well....this is a bit OT but I am hoping someone can help me with ideas....

A lady at work asked me if I could come up with some ideas that her group of band boosters can make to sell at the band competition/games.  Now, I have NO idea what that means - I haven't been to a High School band anything for 20 years and then it was because my sister was in the color guard (I didn't make the cut..  )    She asked me to help because I am "crafty" - don'tcha love when people say that?  Yep I am crafty because I am a witch and want to poof you. LOL  - just kidding.

Anyhoo... I said maybe fleece scarves, pennants, water bottle holders, and stuff like that.  I am trying to digitize the chenille M for emb but am failing miserably - did I mention I am so new to this (like 1 month new) and I have no clue.   I love a challenge but I am not sure what to do.

I am trying a fleece scarf today - can't be that tough right??  I am going online to look for a freebie bottle pattern.  But other than that I am not sure.

So, what do they sell at booster tables for the games?  Anybody know?? 
Anyone have any ideas of quick, cheap, and fun items that could be made by little 'ol me with no sewing skills?  Heck, I am even willing to turn to glue and fun foam if I have to 

Thanks so much you guys for your help, I am finding that this is my fav thread on here


----------



## xdanielleax

Hey Theresa.  I have a question.  I was wondering where you got the aqua fabric for the Giselle dresses you make?  We might go to MNSSHP and I think I would like to dress as her   Thanks!


----------



## Tweevil

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:




Wow, I LOVE this - so cute!!! 




LisaZoe said:


>


Oh my Maude!! Can you make me one size 24?  Gorgeous!  I love NBC.  How do you do that???




princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!



I heart Heather's Appliques too~!  I must have missed the NBC one.  I really like how you did the sparkly fabric for her wings.  

*Heather - can you do a subscription on your  shop?  So it emails me when you add stuff?  *




sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes



Wow... hand pieced, 2nd one you made?    This is fabulous!




Stephres said:


> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!



So pretty!


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm in and out of this thread a lot, depending on my work load. So I might have missed this: Many of you picture your customs over VERY poofy petticoat slips. I made a cute Minnie costume for my daughter last year, and bought a new short petticoat slip on Ebay but it just wasn't poofy enough....

Thanks for your help! You guys were great last week helping hunt down Mary Poppins boots. I found some for a customer, but still none in size 2 or 3..... I did call Wooden Soldier, but those were too small too.

Many thanks again to all!


----------



## aksunshine

Stephres said:


> Alicia, Isabelle looks so pretty lately with her missing teeth and her hair seems lighter too. You are going to have to beat the boys off with a stick with that one. Your sewing looks great too, for you and her!
> 
> 
> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!


Thanks Steph! Her top two are FINALLY cutting! 
Megan is so cute! I love that snow white!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Happy Birthday Moonk's Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  It looks like she loves it!  Did you add anything to the Pirate skirt?
> 
> .


Thanks!
Yes I did actually! I added an applique of the heart with crossbones under it. I used the heart and crossbone fabric for heart and hot pink dot for bones. The crossbones were nearly impossibe to applique! I'm not very good at it!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOONK"S MOM!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

disneylovinfamily said:


> It's been awhile but I finally have something to share.



Those are really cute. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Introducing Evangeline!



She is adorable and the dress is too cute.



twob4him said:


>



That is great!



2cutekidz said:


> Even though we have no trip planned, I made this with Chef Mickey's in mind   It's still not finished - need to add the cherry to the cupcake and get better pictures!



Great job! Seeing all the cute dress and apron designs, I really want to try one soon.



jham said:


> These next two were on Valentine's Day:



I love the colors of this.



Keurigirl said:


> My favorite of the trip - the Minnie Dress



That is darling!



emcreative said:


> Melissa you know I think your stuff rocks!!!!
> 
> Um, so yeah, I just realized ....
> 
> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY PHINEAS AND FERB ARE MINE!
> 
> Okay, well, I have share them with The Husband and the girls...but
> 
> MINE MINE MINE



I'll join you in the 'banana congo line'.       



Sandi S said:


> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):



All of your creations are great but I especially love the smocked dresses. I took an online smocking lesson and decided to admire it from afar. LOL I just don't have the patience for all the handwork.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Tweevil! I tend to make up patterns! LOL!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Stephres said:


> Ugh, I am so far behind. I found my treasurer! She has been sick and trying to figure out what's wrong.
> 
> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!



I hope your treasurer is okay.

I love the Snow White Vida!  The fabrics you choose coordinate very well.  She looks really cute in it.  I looked at your tutorial on the blog and I think you made it look really easy.  If only my Abby would wear a dress. . .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil did you get your polo shirt hooped? (I replied to your question but it was the next day so I don't know if you saw it) If you did I want to see!   I want to make myself a few shirts for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Stephres

Tweevil said:


> Well....this is a bit OT but I am hoping someone can help me with ideas....
> 
> A lady at work asked me if I could come up with some ideas that her group of band boosters can make to sell at the band competition/games.  Now, I have NO idea what that means - I haven't been to a High School band anything for 20 years and then it was because my sister was in the color guard (I didn't make the cut..  )    She asked me to help because I am "crafty" - don'tcha love when people say that?  Yep I am crafty because I am a witch and want to poof you. LOL  - just kidding.
> 
> Anyhoo... I said maybe fleece scarves, pennants, water bottle holders, and stuff like that.  I am trying to digitize the chenille M for emb but am failing miserably - did I mention I am so new to this (like 1 month new) and I have no clue.   I love a challenge but I am not sure what to do.
> 
> I am trying a fleece scarf today - can't be that tough right??  I am going online to look for a freebie bottle pattern.  But other than that I am not sure.
> 
> So, what do they sell at booster tables for the games?  Anybody know??
> Anyone have any ideas of quick, cheap, and fun items that could be made by little 'ol me with no sewing skills?  Heck, I am even willing to turn to glue and fun foam if I have to
> 
> Thanks so much you guys for your help, I am finding that this is my fav thread on here



There are some girls who sell fleece stuff at the soccer games in the team's colors. They make scarves and hats and scrunchies. The also tie ribbons onto hair elastics and sell those. Megan has one with blue and soccer ball ribbons she wears to her brother's games.

Look at the hat and the fringe scarf here.

This is what the hair elastics look like, I bet they would be cute in the school's colors.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I hope your treasurer is okay.
> 
> I love the Snow White Vida!  The fabrics you choose coordinate very well.  She looks really cute in it.  I looked at your tutorial on the blog and I think you made it look really easy.  If only my Abby would wear a dress. . .



She thinks it's her thyroid, I hope she's ok too!

Megan will wear dresses, as long as she can run and play in them! I would never be that mom with matching shoes and tons of ruffles, she's just not that kind of kid!


----------



## disney4metoo

Great thread!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Oh Crap, now I found this on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Janome-Memory-C...c50407697&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_5444wt_1113
*
Which would you pick this one or the brother innovis 4000D?*


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Friends,
> I need to know if this is a good price.  I found a Brother Innovis 4000D embroidery machine for $1800.  It is new and can be shipped.  Is it a good deal?  I would being paying using paypal to be safe.'



I don't know anything about the machine so I can't give you an answer to this question, but I did want to say I sure hope it is ((hugs)) and I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tweevil

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Tweevil did you get your polo shirt hooped? (I replied to your question but it was the next day so I don't know if you saw it) If you did I want to see!   I want to make myself a few shirts for my upcoming trip.



Why yes I did.... (keep in mind I am < 1 month doing this - I have to say that to make myself feel better)

I have been hooping this entire time WRONG~ 
Ya know how you hoop so the fab goes over the top of the hoop?  Well I was hooping this entire time with the fabric going uder the hoop - what a dipstuff I am.  I felt like a real twit when I watched a HSN thing on youtube and the super excited demo lady did it the other way.  DUH!! 
So, what I did was hoop it the right way, turned the design sideways on the PC - fed the shirt in so the bottom was by the machine buttons and the neck hole was on the top of the thing that moves - I fed it on like a sleeve.  Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy - I got the spacing ok too.  My mom was over after and gave me tips on stabilizer etc - she used to work at a factory that made those varsity jackets and handstiched the patches on so of course she was talking in mm's and cm's - and big machines and whirly things on the machine head yada yada... LOL... I was just glad I could get it hooped. 
Now - I come from a family who sews so they are tooka over teakettle that I am even sewing - I never wanted to do it before but now I am.  
Sorry for the rambling - yep did it and want to do some more.   I know your shirts will be fabulous!



Stephres said:


> There are some girls who sell fleece stuff at the soccer games in the team's colors. They make scarves and hats and scrunchies. The also tie ribbons onto hair elastics and sell those. Megan has one with blue and soccer ball ribbons she wears to her brother's games.
> 
> Look at the hat and the fringe scarf here.
> 
> This is what the hair elastics look like, I bet they would be cute in the school's colors.



Thanks so much!! I am off to check out the links.


----------



## coteau_chick

Grace modeling her beach dress.  She didn't really want her picture taken so they didn't come out like I imagined.  But I still think she is sooooooo darn cute.






Here are some more family beach shots I wanted to share.


----------



## sheridee32

thanks for all the compliments
Sheri


----------



## t-beri

OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???

Vi's first photos















and one w/ Dadda





I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.  
Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????  

OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.  
We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.  

Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.  

The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.

At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"  

For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."  

The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.  
In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)

SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.


----------



## t-beri

and I'm thankful that we didn't use Cincinnati as her first name, the lead singer of his band and his wife had a baby girl this past Wednesday and they named her Brooklyn.  How funny would that have been??


----------



## CastleCreations

This is my mom's take on the Feliz...














There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.


----------



## JUJU814

I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!

I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.













Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!


----------



## Sandi S

JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!



very sweet - she looks thrilled with it!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have been lurking but I love everything that has been posted!  

I never got pics of my last 3 projects. Maybe some day I will 



princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!


I LOVE the NBC but the Tink  is just too cute!


CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.


I love it, I have been looking around for some Back to School fabric since Madi is going this year.



JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!



This is adorable love that it is a snow white sundress


----------



## Tweevil

t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.




So precious!  She is beautiful!
Violet Cincinnati.. I like it and I bet she will too!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

You know I have been debating on making a tunic for my mom for her bday - so I got the pattern and printed out the XL - she is a 12/14 in tops, so I went up a size as suggested - I just would  love some confirmation from some one, cause the pattern looks HUGE!!!!! Should I stick with the XL??????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## 3huskymom

Lisa- love that NBC feliz! You are truly amazing!

I love the take on the snow white simply sweet.

I thought I would share our finished adult customs.

Here's the hubby's shirts




My shirts







Reversible wrap skirt from YCMT (it's a bit big, but it works, next time I will make it smaller). I went to together REALLY FAST!







I went with my MIL and Hayleigh to the Hershey Quilt Show today. Here's what I bought.











We leave for WDW in 3 days!


----------



## ireland_nicole

InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's pet become completely fascinated by whatever you are working on?  It drives me nuts.  Of all the places he could sit in the house, he has to pick whatever I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Minnie Dot dress for Chef Mickeys.  Unfortunately, I didn't really decide to go to Chef Mickey's until I saw all of the cute things you were making here.  I didn't make reservations when I could and now they are booked.  I've been calling back every day to check for a cancellation opening.  Oh well, at least I have the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has an idea on what I could have done to make the silver mist costume better, I'd be more than happy to hear it.  I've learned so much on this board.  Constructive criticism wont hurt my feelings at all.
> 
> I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.



I love both of these; the silvermist is absolutely stunning!



sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes


Great job! I can't believe it's only your second!


princessmom29 said:


> For those that asked, the black and white fabric on my NBC set in from the ironworks line by Michael Miller. I spent a while online trying to find it. Several shops sell it, but at the time most were out of stock. It has been a couple months and i don't remember where i finally found some. I would suggest a google searh.
> 
> Lisa- My DD is dying over that dress. I get "why can't you do that mommy?" I told her that you are an artist and mommy is just not that talented. Seriously, that dress it totally amazing, you really are a true artist!!


Thank you!  I *have* to get that fabric!


coteau_chick said:


> Grace modeling her beach dress.  She didn't really want her picture taken so they didn't come out like I imagined.  But I still think she is sooooooo darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more family beach shots I wanted to share.


I love the pics you got; they're gorgeous!  And I love the dress!


t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.


She is beautiful!  Talk about long fingers; I'm thinking she has a future on keys or base!


CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.


It's adorable!  Is she wearing it the first day of school?


JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!


This is great!  Have you tried a ruffle Carla's way?  Doubling the fabric makes the ruffle nice and full, and saves hours of rolled hemming


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


>


Very cute! I loooove that sheet fabric. It is so dainty.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Friends,
> I need to know if this is a good price.  I found a Brother Innovis 4000D embroidery machine for $1800.  It is new and can be shipped.  Is it a good deal?  I would being paying using paypal to be safe.'


That sounds like a good price to me. I've seen them sell for a little less, but that is just because people are desperate to sell machines when they need money. I know that this was one of the top of the line machines, so you really can't go wrong. Surely it wasn't less than 5k brand new.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh Crap, now I found this on ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Janome-Memory-C...c50407697&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_5444wt_1113
> *
> Which would you pick this one or the brother innovis 4000D?*


I'd definitely pick the innovis. I don't care for Janome's.



coteau_chick said:


>


What a beautiful family! Love Gracie's dress. 



t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda


She is gorgeous! I appreciate the long version of her name. I've been wondering about the Cincinnati part. 


t-beri said:


> and I'm thankful that we didn't use Cincinnati as her first name, the lead singer of his band and his wife had a baby girl this past Wednesday and they named her Brooklyn.  How funny would that have been??


Haha.. yes that would have been hilarious. 



CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...


What a perfect school dress. It is really pretty. She looks very happy!



JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!


Omgosh.. it is now 3:16 here and I am still in my pajamas. Hannah kept me up all night last night, so I skipped church. 
I love your dress! I would have never thought to use the jumper bodice front and the halter back. Was it easy to do? I might try that out because the jumper version is huge on Hannah.
Snow white is my favorite, and I think you did a great job! It is so pretty. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> You know I have been debating on making a tunic for my mom for her bday - so I got the pattern and printed out the XL - she is a 12/14 in tops, so I went up a size as suggested - I just would  love some confirmation from some one, cause the pattern looks HUGE!!!!! Should I stick with the XL??????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


I would call and ask her to measure herself. I am guessing you don't want to because you want to surprise her? You could ask someone to get one of her shirts and measure it across the chest and stuff like that. Or get someone to find out her bra size. :/


----------



## emcreative

*T-beri, *thank you SO MUCH for sharing the story of your daughter's beautiful name.  I love it and I love the meaning behind it!  My boys got "boarding on odd" first names (one more is unusual with an unusual spelling, the other is name people either have never heard of or think we named for a totally different reason) but BOTH are a bit because of my husband.  

After teaching for many years and seeing kids with the same names over and over I LOVE unusual names!   Not only aren't there 3 of the same name, but you don't get those "Oh boy the last three boys I had with this name were TERRORS" feeling! 

Even my girls, who have mostly very "normal" names (Em's has an odd spelling for a reason) all have a story behind them. I'm with you, it's a BIG DECISION! 

Also, thanks so much for the pics of your beautiful baby!  (((hugs))) Maybe if y'all keep sending me these pretty baby girl pictures, my baby girl bug will go away!  Let me live vicariously, lol!

*So many awesome things posted*
I wanted to post about Lisa's NBC Vida with something when I first saw it like "It's horrible, it doesn't look anything like them, your buyer will never be happy so send it to me and I'll take care of it for you!" but I was afraid people wouldn't read on to the joke, lol.  You're an artist, and absolute artist!

I also really liked the shirt/skirt NBC set.  The fabric in that skirt is just PERFECT.  Count me in among those who love the swirls.

I also vote for bigger pics of the Alice dress.

And oh my that little Cindy sundress is a darling, awesome job.

The Cindy Vida and back to school Feliz are also so so cute!

We have had so much recovering (physically and emotionally!) and trying to take care of repairs, etc here I haven't even really had time to even pull out the machine.  I have some materials and ideas in my head, now I just need the time and motivation!  If anyone has some extra will they send it my way?


----------



## mirandag819

3huskymom said:


> Lisa- love that NBC feliz! You are truly amazing!
> 
> I love the take on the snow white simply sweet.
> 
> I thought I would share our finished adult customs.
> 
> Here's the hubby's shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible wrap skirt from YCMT (it's a bit big, but it works, next time I will make it smaller). I went to together REALLY FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with my MIL and Hayleigh to the Hershey Quilt Show today. Here's what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave for WDW in 3 days!



Okay first off I have to say how jealous I am that your DH will wear those! Normally I like my DH's clothes, he normally would wear nice polos and brands I like. Well for some reason he is in some phase right now.... I got home from my trip yesterday to find a box of shirts he had ordered online for Disney World. I don't know if anyone is familiar with the brand Affliction, but there are like 10 Affliction shirts with big graffitti and skulls, and crossbones, and stuff. I want him to be happy and wear what he wants on his leave from Iraq, but dang.... they will not look pretty beside Taylor's pretty customs. I know she will be attached to his hip when he gets home and will probably be in every picture with her. How sad it is that I am trying to figure out how to photoshop his shirts! 

All of the shirts look great, and I love the skirt for you! 

I need to get my butt in gear and get our shirts made, we leave in 13 days and I am not prepared... I took all this stuff to Allentown with me to work on, and then a co-worker who was with me was a bad influence who kept me out til 3 am every night going to amusement parks, resteraunts, karaokee, ect.


----------



## TinaLala

3huskymom said:


> Lisa- love that NBC feliz! You are truly amazing!
> 
> I love the take on the snow white simply sweet.
> 
> I thought I would share our finished adult customs.
> 
> Here's the hubby's shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible wrap skirt from YCMT (it's a bit big, but it works, next time I will make it smaller). I went to together REALLY FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with my MIL and Hayleigh to the Hershey Quilt Show today. Here's what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave for WDW in 3 days!



I love your embroidery designs - can you tell me where you got the plain button down shirts for your DH?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I had to speed-skim read in order to catch up and I am sooo tired.
Id explain why Im so tired, but that would require you all to listen to me gripe about my husband. I wont torment you all.



LisaZoe said:


> Have a wonderful vacation! I look forward to seeing your photos.
> 
> 
> If I owe you a response to an email or PM, please remind me. I'm trying to get to everything that has piled up during this heat wave but I don't want to miss anyone.
> 
> THANKS!!!!


Yes, I emailed you on THur I think. 

T- great photos- Im curious if you had her in a hospital, birthing center, etc, your photos are filled with colorful blankets, etc....

Thanks for posting! 

love the felizes posted!

OH- I found a great place to buy fabric online!
super cheap shipping, especially if you need a lot of yarage!
The seller's name is jhonybarba
lots of great disney fabric, her ebay store search feature works best if you search for characters- like "Tinkerbell" "Pooh"
I found some cool fairy fabric I hadn't seen before that I thought would make a cute feliz...
I think her store is called The Pirate's Royal Bootie


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> We leave for WDW in 3 days!


Everything looks great! I'm curious as to if you had trouble with all those filled disney designs and their outlines lining up. I have alot of the brother disney design cards, and the outlines always go off.
I love the outfits you made for yourself. They are so cute. I'm wondering how skirts work at DW though. Do you put shorts underneath?? I love the skirts though. They are so pretty with those big fabric bands that cordinate on them.


----------



## JUJU814

*Toadstool* said:


> Omgosh.. it is now 3:16 here and I am still in my pajamas. Hannah kept me up all night last night, so I skipped church.
> I love your dress! I would have never thought to use the jumper bodice front and the halter back. Was it easy to do? I might try that out because the jumper version is huge on Hannah.
> Snow white is my favorite, and I think you did a great job! It is so pretty.
> 
> :/



Easy to do..eh hem, well, that is relative..Was it easy for me? NOOOOOO...not at first, but I haven't sewn for a while and unless I'm following instructions exactly, I'm a wreck. I made the bodice. Straps took me forever...and then it was too small!!! So, I carefully took out the straps and cut a new bodice and my ever so good friend, who sews for her daughter all the time..says "oh, well, just don't triple it..use just a fashion and lining. Sew the fashion front and back together at the sides..do the same for the lining. Put one inside the other right sides together. Slip in the straps and sew all around the top edge...turn right side out. Top stitch top edge. Then on the back sew my horizontal lines for casings. Then, because you can get to the holes between the front fashion and lining, run your elastic. Let it overlap the side seam 1/4 inch to the front. Stitch in the ditch. Run it to the other side. Stitch in the ditch. So, once I understood in English what she was telling me,  I did it and made three bodices..it was soooo easy...and it fits Emily. Next time I'll make the straps shorter though..just a little.  I'm almost done with a cinderella one now. Hoping the "peplums" look right. I really need a shower!!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

TinaLala said:


> I love your embroidery designs - can you tell me where you got the plain button down shirts for your DH?



We found them at Target. They are really lightweight cotton and were only $10.



*Toadstool* said:


> Everything looks great! I'm curious as to if you had trouble with all those filled disney designs and their outlines lining up. I have alot of the brother disney design cards, and the outlines always go off.
> I love the outfits you made for yourself. They are so cute. I'm wondering how skirts work at DW though. Do you put shorts underneath?? I love the skirts though. They are so pretty with those big fabric bands that cordinate on them.



A little bit of trouble with them lining up, but not too bad. From a distance they look great. I attributed most of it to the fabric stretching slightly. On the ones that had the applique first they lined up better. I don't have a brother, but bought the CD of designs off of  and they've worked pretty well so far. Here's another pic of the skirt that shows it is reversible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The band is not in the pattern but I added it. Just made sure the 2 fabrics together were the same length the one was supposed to be. We have a washer and dryer in our unit so I figured rather than 2 skirts to pack I'd make one and just wash it. I plan on wearing spandex shorts underneath the skirt.


----------



## ibesue

Tweevil said:


> Why yes I did.... (keep in mind I am < 1 month doing this - I have to say that to make myself feel better)
> 
> I have been hooping this entire time WRONG~
> Ya know how you hoop so the fab goes over the top of the hoop?  Well I was hooping this entire time with the fabric going uder the hoop - what a dipstuff I am.  I felt like a real twit when I watched a HSN thing on youtube and the super excited demo lady did it the other way.  DUH!!
> 
> So, what I did was hoop it the right way, turned the design sideways on the PC - fed the shirt in so the bottom was by the machine buttons and the neck hole was on the top of the thing that moves - I fed it on like a sleeve.  Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy - I got the spacing ok too.  My mom was over after and gave me tips on stabilizer etc - she used to work at a factory that made those varsity jackets and handstiched the patches on so of course she was talking in mm's and cm's - and big machines and whirly things on the machine head yada yada... LOL... I was just glad I could get it hooped.
> Now - I come from a family who sews so they are tooka over teakettle that I am even sewing - I never wanted to do it before but now I am.
> Sorry for the rambling - yep did it and want to do some more.   I know your shirts will be fabulous!



Yeah, you wouldn't believe some of the things that I did trying to learn how to hoop and all.  First several times we could not get the fabric to even hoop.  The hoop kept coming loose.  We finally packed up the car, drove the 50 miles to my shop and had them show us how to hoop.    The teenager working that day probably thought we were really dumb!



coteau_chick said:


> Grace modeling her beach dress.  She didn't really want her picture taken so they didn't come out like I imagined.  But I still think she is sooooooo darn cute.




She is adorable.  You have a beautiful family!  Which dress is that pattern?  Oh, when we took Kadie for beach pictures last year, she was afraid of the water.  Even though we really were not any where near the water, she kept looking back at it like it was getting closer!  



t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda



She is so cute!  Omgosh, I love babies!!  And great story about her name!  



CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.



It turned out so cute.  Great back to school dress!  I still want to pick up that pattern.



JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!



So cute!  And it looks like snow white!!  It will be perfect!  And you think that there is something wrong being in your jammies at 3:15??



3huskymom said:


> Here's the hubby's shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible wrap skirt from YCMT (it's a bit big, but it works, next time I will make it smaller). I went to together REALLY FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with my MIL and Hayleigh to the Hershey Quilt Show today. Here's what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave for WDW in 3 days!



Wow, are those the shirts you bought last night??  I am truely amazed!!  Is that the reversible skirt from YCMT?  Its really cute! 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off I have to say how jealous I am that your DH will wear those! Normally I like my DH's clothes, he normally would wear nice polos and brands I like. Well for some reason he is in some phase right now.... I got home from my trip yesterday to find a box of shirts he had ordered online for Disney World. I don't know if anyone is familiar with the brand Affliction, but there are like 10 Affliction shirts with big graffitti and skulls, and crossbones, and stuff. I want him to be happy and wear what he wants on his leave from Iraq, but dang.... they will not look pretty beside Taylor's pretty customs. I know she will be attached to his hip when he gets home and will probably be in every picture with her. How sad it is that I am trying to figure out how to photoshop his shirts!
> 
> All of the shirts look great, and I love the skirt for you!
> 
> I need to get my butt in gear and get our shirts made, we leave in 13 days and I am not prepared... I took all this stuff to Allentown with me to work on, and then a co-worker who was with me was a bad influence who kept me out til 3 am every night going to amusement parks, resteraunts, karaokee, ect.



Maybe make him a couple of shirts that kind of match your DD?  Then he will have the choice to match her!

Okay, I am so far behind, everyday I come here I am 10+ pages behind.  Lisa, that dress is amazing!  I love it and it might be my favorite all time of yours!!  And I don't know what you are talking about when you say cool down??    We were at the Saturday Market in Portland yesterday and it was 96!  I know its no longer 106 but it was still hot!!  

MinnieVanMom, I want you to know I am reading your posts about a machine, but my DH pretty much chose the machine I have.  I was looking at the Brother Innovis and was happy to get that one.  My DH thought I might like the bigger hoops and as usual, he was right.  But it seemed like a great machine.

Happy Birthday (a day late) to  MooksMom!!  

I, too, would like to see larger pictures of the Alice Vida.  What I can see looks amazing!

So many cute things have been posted!!!

Well, I am in Portland for only a couple of more days.  I think it has been hot the entire time I have been here.  I know it will follow me as I go back to So Cal!


----------



## 3huskymom

ibesue said:


> Wow, are those the shirts you bought last night??  I am truely amazed!!  Is that the reversible skirt from YCMT?  Its really cute!



I wasn't the one who bought the shirts last night...I've been working on them here and there for a few weeks in between Hayleigh's stuff. I did a few shirts for my mom too.


----------



## mommyof3princess

t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.



I am so happy to see pictures. I check here more since you have had her (in hopes to see pictures) That I have all year. She is so beautiful. I love her name and the story behind her name.


----------



## NiniMorris

It finally feels real...I'm going to Disney World!

I've only got one more dress each for the girls to do, a simple A line in some tiger fabric for Boma.  I just finished my first pair of Easy Fits for my DS7 and a matching applique of a Tiger fabric Mickey Head on a T shirt.  Looking at his outfit it is really starting to sink in...Seven weeks from today I will be in Disney!

Let's see...only 70 more T shirts to go!  Yes...I think I can make it!

Hopefully hubby will be getting me a new router tomorrow for the internet...and I'm hoping that will fix my problem.  It is killing me not having internet on my laptop.  I thought the network would let me see the pictures from my laptop so I could upload...no luck. (duh...the router isn't working dummy!)

I do have something to add to the whole 'doing things the wrong way' talk.  First, I'm not really a newbie in the sewing department.  I've probably been sewing longer than some of you have been alive.  Yesterday I was attempting to finish up on two Stripwork jumpers.  I was attaching the skirt to the bodice.  Easy right?  I used my ruffler to gather the skirt and was all set to attach ... when I decided I was tired of looking at the 'messy' side and was going to attach the skirt with the bodice on top...no problem right?  WRONG!!!!  After 4...yes FOUR times ripping it out...it dawned on me what I was doing wrong!  

This afternoon, it only took me 15 minutes to finish both of the Stripwork jumpers...  The moral of the story is...if you are tired or running a fever...step away from the sewing machine!   

Nini


----------



## JUJU814

And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!














If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.  

Julie


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

i got ALL of Aisling's Disney outfits cut out and ready to be sewn!!!

AND I made her entire autograph book today!!!  

See I'm being productive while my DD is on vacation!!!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> i got ALL of Aisling's Disney outfits cut out and ready to be sewn!!!
> 
> AND I made her entire autograph book today!!!
> 
> See I'm being productive while my DD is on vacation!!!



Want to work on Morgan's scrapbook? I have yet to get all the pics in it from China........ I SUCK at scrapbooking


----------



## TinaLala

Julie - the dresses are super cute!!

T-beri - Violet is so precious!  You must be so proud!


So I'm tryiing to surprise the girls with some custom outfits.  I whip up this shirt/dress for DD7 to have her ry on and to show DD10.  Well DD10 HATES it.  DD7 loves it, but she's not sure if she wants ruffles at the bottom or change it to a shirt.  What do you think??





The thing that kills me is that I have yards of polka dot fabric - red and black and DD10 doesn't like either fabric - now what should I do?


----------



## JUJU814

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> i got ALL of Aisling's Disney outfits cut out and ready to be sewn!!!
> 
> AND I made her entire autograph book today!!!
> 
> See I'm being productive while my DD is on vacation!!!



Good for you!!!! 

But the question is:

Are YOU still in your jammies???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Want to work on Morgan's scrapbook? I have yet to get all the pics in it from China........ I SUCK at scrapbooking



you know that I would totally do it!!!  I'm much better at scrapbooking than sewing!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

JUJU814 said:


> Good for you!!!!
> 
> But the question is:
> 
> Are YOU still in your jammies???



 I eventually showered today and got dressed but I did make the autograph book in my jammies   I was so afraid my neighbor was going to come over (he's the "just drop in to say hi" type)


----------



## 3huskymom

JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.
> 
> Julie



I love it and may have to CASE it!


----------



## LisaZoe

TinaLala said:


> So I'm tryiing to surprise the girls with some custom outfits.  I whip up this shirt/dress for DD7 to have her ry on and to show DD10.  Well DD10 HATES it.  DD7 loves it, but she's not sure if she wants ruffles at the bottom or change it to a shirt.  What do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that kills me is that I have yards of polka dot fabric - red and black and DD10 doesn't like either fabric - now what should I do?



I feel your pain! I made Zoe a shirred summer dress in May. She selected the fabric and I consulted her on details like the length, ruffle or not on the bottom, etc. She won't wear it because I had the audacity to put ruffles on the shoulder straps. I know I could change them (and I will eventually) but I can't believe she still complains after almost 3 months. She had it on temporarily today but then felt she looked 'weird' because of the ruffles and changed. 



JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!



Both of the dresses came out really cute. I think they look extremely practical, too, for such a hot vacation destination.



ibesue said:


> Okay, I am so far behind, everyday I come here I am 10+ pages behind.  Lisa, that dress is amazing!  I love it and it might be my favorite all time of yours!!  And I don't know what you are talking about when you say cool down??    We were at the Saturday Market in Portland yesterday and it was 96!  I know its no longer 106 but it was still hot!!



Well at least it's cooling off better at night. Days are still uncomfortable but compared to the peak days, it's bearable. At least I can sit at the PC without feeling like I'm roasting. I'm also able to sleep better. I was probably getting only 3-4 hours each night for several nights last week. That meant I had time to work when it was cooler (compared to daytime temps) but I'm worn out.



ibesue said:


> Well, I am in Portland for only a couple of more days.  I think it has been hot the entire time I have been here.  I know it will follow me as I go back to So Cal!



Please do feel free to take it home with you. We've had enough for this summer, thank you very much. 



t-beri said:


> and I'm thankful that we didn't use Cincinnati as her first name, the lead singer of his band and his wife had a baby girl this past Wednesday and they named her Brooklyn.  How funny would that have been??



Congratulations! Violet is as beautiful as her name.



CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.



That is really cute.


----------



## disneymomof1

JUJU814 said:


> Easy to do..eh hem, well, that is relative..Was it easy for me? NOOOOOO...not at first, but I haven't sewn for a while and unless I'm following instructions exactly, I'm a wreck. I made the bodice. Straps took me forever...and then it was too small!!! So, I carefully took out the straps and cut a new bodice and my ever so good friend, who sews for her daughter all the time..says "oh, well, just don't triple it..use just a fashion and lining. Sew the fashion front and back together at the sides..do the same for the lining. Put one inside the other right sides together. Slip in the straps and sew all around the top edge...turn right side out. Top stitch top edge. Then on the back sew my horizontal lines for casings. Then, because you can get to the holes between the front fashion and lining, run your elastic. Let it overlap the side seam 1/4 inch to the front. Stitch in the ditch. Run it to the other side. Stitch in the ditch. So, once I understood in English what she was telling me,  I did it and made three bodices..it was soooo easy...and it fits Emily. Next time I'll make the straps shorter though..just a little.  I'm almost done with a cinderella one now. Hoping the "peplums" look right. I really need a shower!!!!!



So how many rows of elastic is there in the back and what size elastic did you use.  I love both your Cindy and your Snow White, so adorable, I plan on working really hard this week to complete at least two dresses, our trip is fast approaching.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> i got ALL of Aisling's Disney outfits cut out and ready to be sewn!!!
> 
> AND I made her entire autograph book today!!!
> 
> See I'm being productive while my DD is on vacation!!!



So what are you planning for Miss Aisling?  And what are you going to be for MNSSHP?  I'm sure it will be fun and fabulous !!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> So what are you planning for Miss Aisling?  And what are you going to be for MNSSHP?  I'm sure it will be fun and fabulous !!!



Appliqued capris for the plane (with a DISign Tshirt that Tracie designed for her)
A FOTLK dress for AK day (we aren't going to lose her...it's bright!)
A Halloween Pooh dress for Crystal Palace
A Pooh Toile pillowcase dress for Rose and Crown

And I'm still debating doing the Snow White rag dress for pre-BBB.  Just seems like soooo much work for a bus ride to MK!!!

Aisling is also being spoiled by another Disboutiquer with her MNSSHP outfit and her BBB/birthday outfit.  

She is going to be Sally from NBC.  I think I'll be Dorothy again because 1) it was comfy and 2) I'm too lazy to try to think of something else.  Problem is that Randy actually wants to dress up.  I bought him a Jack tshirt but he wants to wear a costume!  We can't think of anything that won't be too hot though!  We are used to Halloween in New England- not Florida heat!


----------



## aimeeg

JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.
> 
> Julie



I love the angel wings! Did you use a pattern?


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> I would love to read all about your cross country trip!  We live in MD, but have talkeda bout doing this with my kids for years!  To end in Disneyland would be fabulous!  I want to take my sons to see a couple of different colleges along the way.  Like Notre Dame and Air Force Academy, and for some reason, my 13 yo wants to see the Worlds Largest Ball of Twine



If you go to Notre Dame you better give me a call!!! I don't live too far from South Bend! 





ireland_nicole said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom)
> I have absolutely nothing useful to say, but wanted to celebrate my 2000 post and have a wee party w/ y'all
> sorry to interrupt, you can go back to your regularly scheduled thread now.



WOO HOO!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> I can't handle the heat and humidity, either! I'm kind of liking this cool summer we've had in Michigan this year.  But, I do wish it would stay in the 70's at least (none of this 60's stuff)!



I like it cooler too, especially since we have absolutely no AC! But this 60 degree stuff is crazy!!! I should NOT be COLD in the SUMMERTIME!!! It's madenning! 



xdanielleax said:


> Hey Theresa.  I have a question.  I was wondering where you got the aqua fabric for the Giselle dresses you make?  We might go to MNSSHP and I think I would like to dress as her   Thanks!



After weeks of searching and hunting and some tears, I finally found that at Hobby Lobby. I haven't seen it there in quite awhile. They clearanced it about a year ago, and I bought all I could find! 

Unless, you are talking about one other than Lydia's! Then I got it at Joann's! Also on clearance, but you have a much better chance of finding something there like the other fabrics.




mom2rtk said:


> I'm in and out of this thread a lot, depending on my work load. So I might have missed this: Many of you picture your customs over VERY poofy petticoat slips. I made a cute Minnie costume for my daughter last year, and bought a new short petticoat slip on Ebay but it just wasn't poofy enough....
> 
> Thanks for your help! You guys were great last week helping hunt down Mary Poppins boots. I found some for a customer, but still none in size 2 or 3..... I did call Wooden Soldier, but those were too small too.
> 
> Many thanks again to all!



I know where you can get poofy pettis for $44. And EXTRA EXTRA poofy pettis for a bit more! Of course, I don't know if your daughter would be able to move under the weight of the EXTRA EXTRA poofy ones! 



t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos



I love how you say there is no story behind Violet's name (I don't think I can call her Vi, I have a crazy niece we call Vi) and then proceed to write a book!!! I love the story!

And, Violet is just gorgeous! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> You know I have been debating on making a tunic for my mom for her bday - so I got the pattern and printed out the XL - she is a 12/14 in tops, so I went up a size as suggested - I just would  love some confirmation from some one, cause the pattern looks HUGE!!!!! Should I stick with the XL??????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I wouldn't make it bigger, I would go wiht her normal size. I measured for a large (12-14) even though I usually wear a mediuum (8-10). I went ahead and made my normal size, and it was a bit big on me.  Well, it was big on me before I washed it the second time and it shrunk a size, then it was  bit snug! It isn't a style I really look good in, so I don't think I ever posted pictures on here, but I think they are in the tester section of the pattern on YCMT. Those were taken after it had shrunk about one size! 



JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.
> 
> Julie



I love the dresses you posted today!! Snow White and Cinderella are great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mirandag819 said:


> Okay first off I have to say how jealous I am that your DH will wear those! Normally I like my DH's clothes, he normally would wear nice polos and brands I like. Well for some reason he is in some phase right now.... I got home from my trip yesterday to find a box of shirts he had ordered online for Disney World. I don't know if anyone is familiar with the brand Affliction, but there are like 10 Affliction shirts with big graffitti and skulls, and crossbones, and stuff. I want him to be happy and wear what he wants on his leave from Iraq, but dang.... they will not look pretty beside Taylor's pretty customs. I know she will be attached to his hip when he gets home and will probably be in every picture with her. How sad it is that I am trying to figure out how to photoshop his shirts!
> 
> All of the shirts look great, and I love the skirt for you!
> 
> I need to get my butt in gear and get our shirts made, we leave in 13 days and I am not prepared... I took all this stuff to Allentown with me to work on, and then a co-worker who was with me was a bad influence who kept me out til 3 am every night going to amusement parks, resteraunts, karaokee, ect.



Could you talk to him about it?  Say something about how you love the shirts, and can't wait to see him in them, but you'd love to have great family photos at Disney, and you love his "style" of polos?



JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.
> 
> Julie


Gorgeous!  I'm totally going to make one with those longer straps, I love it!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> i got ALL of Aisling's Disney outfits cut out and ready to be sewn!!!
> 
> AND I made her entire autograph book today!!!
> 
> See I'm being productive while my DD is on vacation!!!



Yeah!!!! Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.
> 
> Julie



I love how this came out- did you have a pattern for the bodice/straps/back?
I know you used Emma from Modkids  I want to get that pattern!
You did a great job!


so my bidding story for the day...
I am trying to buy that "easy to sew" OOP Simplicity pattern  that has SB in it, and I found one on Ebay and placed a max bid of $15, well in the meantime I also found a LOT that had about 10 patterns, some used and the holy grail (ahhhh) the princess pattern- I placed a bid on that and it closed an hour later- 10 patterns for $5 (plus $5 shipping) THe seller says its taped shut, but has a tear on the side of the envelope and looks like it still is factory folded..
the other one doesnt close til tomorrow and it's up to $17.50.
Now, Im keeping my fingers crossed that it has all the pieces and is un cut.


----------



## JUJU814

ireland_nicole said:


> This is great!  Have you tried a ruffle Carla's way?  Doubling the fabric makes the ruffle nice and full, and saves hours of rolled hemming



Um, no..but definitely will try that next time for sure!


----------



## JUJU814

disneymomof1 said:


> So how many rows of elastic is there in the back and what size elastic did you use.  I love both your Cindy and your Snow White, so adorable, I plan on working really hard this week to complete at least two dresses, our trip is fast approaching.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 rows of elastic...3/4 inch each. I just eyeballed the spacing.
> Thanks!
> Julie
Click to expand...


----------



## JUJU814

aimeeg said:


> I love the angel wings! Did you use a pattern?



for the peplums I used the "peplum looking piece" from "Emma" pattern by ModKid.


----------



## JUJU814

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love how this came out- did you have a pattern for the bodice/straps/back?
> I know you used Emma from Modkids  I want to get that pattern!
> You did a great job!
> 
> :



I used the pattern from simply sweet by CarlaC for the bodice ..jumper front and halter back, natural waist..and the ruffle straps. I cut apart the pattern piece for the straps to piece the fabrics. You need to add seam allowances to the cut edges. For the back, I did 2 rows casing instead of 1.

As far as assembly goes, I totally did something different than her instructions. I did not use an underlining..just fashion fabric and lining and assembled each separately, then put one inside the other..and used that method. I also used 2 45 inch rectangles for the skirts to make them nice and full.

Julie


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> A little bit of trouble with them lining up, but not too bad. From a distance they look great. I attributed most of it to the fabric stretching slightly. On the ones that had the applique first they lined up better. I don't have a brother, but bought the CD of designs off of  and they've worked pretty well so far. Here's another pic of the skirt that shows it is reversible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The band is not in the pattern but I added it. Just made sure the 2 fabrics together were the same length the one was supposed to be. We have a washer and dryer in our unit so I figured rather than 2 skirts to pack I'd make one and just wash it. I plan on wearing spandex shorts underneath the skirt.


The reason I asked about the designs is I have been relearning how to digitize filled designs. The outline is actually supposed to be smaller than the fill because the fill will shrink. I stitched out a properly digitized design and a disney design.. the one that was properly digitized had the outline come out perfectly... the disney one not so much. I hate outlines being off! It is really hard to sit there and figure out how much something is going to shrink one way and not shrink the other.. it is driving me mad.
I love your skirt. I'm not brave enough to wear a short skirt though. I realize it isn't THAT short, but I need capris or long long long skirts. This is probably why I don't go outside much. 


JUJU814 said:


> Easy to do..eh hem, well, that is relative..Was it easy for me? NOOOOOO...not at first, but I haven't sewn for a while and unless I'm following instructions exactly, I'm a wreck. I made the bodice. Straps took me forever...and then it was too small!!! So, I carefully took out the straps and cut a new bodice and my ever so good friend, who sews for her daughter all the time..says "oh, well, just don't triple it..use just a fashion and lining. Sew the fashion front and back together at the sides..do the same for the lining. Put one inside the other right sides together. Slip in the straps and sew all around the top edge...turn right side out. Top stitch top edge. Then on the back sew my horizontal lines for casings. Then, because you can get to the holes between the front fashion and lining, run your elastic. Let it overlap the side seam 1/4 inch to the front. Stitch in the ditch. Run it to the other side. Stitch in the ditch. So, once I understood in English what she was telling me,  I did it and made three bodices..it was soooo easy...and it fits Emily. Next time I'll make the straps shorter though..just a little.  I'm almost done with a cinderella one now. Hoping the "peplums" look right. I really need a shower!!!!!


Thank you! I think I get it. I want to try it this way. I don't think I have evern seen anyone do it that way. I know some people shirr the back, but I can't get shirring to work. I'm glad someone figured it out for me. 


JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If artist leaves at a half reasonable hour, I'm going to attempt my patchwork twirl. Bodice is already done. Then I need to call it quits for my sewing before Disney. My best friend is coming with her family and staying with us for a week. During that time, I am hosting a baby shower for my cousin, and have to get my oldest from the airport..she is in Armenia on a missions trip. We have a housekeeper/nanny that usually is here three days a week..she'll be here every day this week to help me. She is bossy. LOL She told me I have until Tuesday night to finish my sewing, at which time everything fabric, sewing etc related is being shoved into boxes and hidden so the company won't see how messy it is here.
> 
> Julie


It looks perfect! I had mentioned before that the Modkid pattern seemed like it would work for that. It is just right. I can't draw my own circle either. I've always wondered how you come up with all those beautiful images to use for your appliques. You had a big sale last year at the end of the year, and I bought a bunch of sets from you. I still haven't made anything with them. How horrible is that? I can never think of things to make with them. I've been on an heirloom kick for the past few years too. I'm hoping to get out of my rut soon though. Can't wait to see what else you make before Tuesday. I hope you make something with some of your designs and post it so we can all CASE it.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Friends,

Just had a fun afternoon/evening with the neices and nephews. Their parents had a wedding to go to, and Bekah (17) was watching the younger 3 so we invited them over for Pizza. We had fun!! We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb - then popsicles on the front porch and then we decided to play in the sprinklers!! Fortunately I had a swim suit for each of them stored away for next year that they all wore even though Tim's and Hannah's were big on them. Bekah watched a movie on my IPOD while we played outside. But it was fun. Tim has been on this kick since I got home from MT that  he just keeps hugging me all the time because he "missed me too much and I was away too long" - how cute hearing that from a 4 year old!!

You guys who have your own kids are just so blessed - It must be amazing to be a real parent!!

T - Violet is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I'd love to see a picture of her with Lily!!! How is Lily doing with being  big sister?

Anyway - Im draggin on making that top for my mom - thanks for the advice on the sizing!! 

LOVED all the dresses/outfits posted the past 2 days!!! They are all so sweet!!

Im trying to decide if I will make the kids an outfit for our trip to the beach next week - Im also toying with that white clothes on the beach picture idea........hmmmm....

Love to all - Wendy


----------



## PrincessMickey

Hello ladies. This is my forst time posting on here. I've been lurking for awhile but decided I should start posting already. So let me introduce myself.

My name is Sarah and I have 2 boys. I've only done basic sewing like jammies for the kids. Lately I haven't done much. Both Walmarts near me don't have fabric anymore and the quilting store closed too. Now the closest place is 45 minutes away so it makes it a little bit harder. After lurking on here for awhile I am so motivated to break out the machine again but my machine is all packed up because we are moving at the end of this month to Colorado. But I am super excited because I will have 3 fabric stores within 10 minutes of our new house. So this next month can not come fast enough. 

So until then then I will just chat with you and admire your work. I can't wait to start sewing again and to share my creations with you.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> Skirts/dresses have been made...here are 2 that I finished -I want to make a MMCH one and a Princess one any ideas on something for a boy???



Very cute.  Love the pooh one.  I had started on DD's princess strorybook and ran out of the material Iwanted to use for the ruffle so I am waiting for it to be shipped.



Sandi S said:


> Okay, here's a few of my themed sewing projects:
> 
> Gracie's Sleeping Beauty dress (adapted Simplicity 4949 by using broadcloth, shortening dress and sleeves so it would be cool and comfy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's zoo smocked dress (Analise by Portobello Pixie - my 2nd place win in the Sewing for Children contest at PR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin's Nascar Mickey shirt (Ottobre 1/2003 #28):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th shirts for Matthew (almost 9 - flags) and Jamie (7 - lobsters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Minnie dress (worn to dinner at Goofy's Kitchen - made from a Simplicity Project Runway pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's July 4th Feliz (I  <3 Farbenmix!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's hula bear dress (Farbenmix Yola with a smocked panel added) - very beachy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother-sister set for the zoo (all Ottobre patterns - picked the giraffe prints b/c Benjamin loves giraffes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



They are all great! I lovethe Analise dress.  What a great job on the smocking.  And the minnie dress is so cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> That was me! I made a dress for Juliet.... I basiclly cut the front panel off the T-shirt and put it with a back panel to make a sundress, tried to shir the back panel - used a knit  and made a bottom ruffle around the whole thing and made a top strap that tied - I can post pics again if you want after I get home from work this morning.



I think I have the pics saved!  thanks.  I am still trying to figure out what to do!  DD has to have the dress.  I just need to find some knit material..most places around here don't sell much of it.



Sapper383 said:


> Here is the dress I made..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> If anyone can point me in the direction of some easy patterns or tutorials to get me going, It would be much appriciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sam



That is really cute!  I am sure it has been answered buy youcanmakethis.com has great patterns...especially carlac patterns!



ireland_nicole said:


> I finished the outfits for Margaret's give last night, thought I'd post pics before I mail them out this morning.  Many, many thanks to Heathersue for her excellent applique designs.  I used the Carla C aline pattern (for the first time) for this one.  I wanted to make something that would be easy to get on and off with the vent, and wouldn't bunch up underneath her in her chair too much, but that would also look cool!
> 
> Here's Margaret's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made matching t-shirts for her siblings:
> one for each of the girls w/ their names:



Those are great!  Love the matching shirts!



princessmom29 said:


> So, I haven't shared anything in a while, but getting the FD discount motivated me to start sweing for our November trip.
> Here is my NBC (using heather's applique) both with and without our "small petti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tink (again heather's applique) using the emma top and easy fit pants from YCMT. We will put a tee under this one, just haven't found the right one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough about how much I LOVE heather's appliques. Sooooo much easier than some others I have tried!



I love them!  Can't wait till we get some of heather's appligues.  Was going to do it this weekend, but dad isn't feeling well, so mom has to stay put...maybe by the end of the week!  



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend!
> 
> Here is what I worked on today:



Great use of that fabric!  It came out really pretty!  Love it!



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I'm back and I haven't melted - although I wouldn't mind a little (OK a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. LOL It's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so I'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, I was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if I can. I found that sitting in front of the PC wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why I was sweating so much more when I'd sit at the PC but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> I did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. a Tink Halloween Vida) but I'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I have to admit that I'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think I've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but I really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily I had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, I really like the results but I'll definitely be thinking of what I might do differently if I do them again.



i love the way it came out!  your work is always awesome.  I have never been a big fan of the movie, but I have always loved the characters from the film and the beautiful clothing everyone on here creates with said characters.



InkspressYourself said:


> This is my attempt at a silvermist costume.  I can't finish it until my dd comes home, because I want to put a zipper in the top and want her to try it on.  I'm also going to put a ruffle on the hem of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't understand why my pictures upload to photobucket so big.  If someone would like to tell me how to change that, I will.



the silvermist dress looks just like the one from the parks!  WOW!  I bought the simplicity pattern and am taking the easy way out. But yours is great!  And I love the minnie dress with the characters on the apron..so cute!



sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes



That is awesome!  I can't believe that is only your second hand pieces applique!  It is amazing!


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> You know I have been debating on making a tunic for my mom for her bday - so I got the pattern and printed out the XL - she is a 12/14 in tops, so I went up a size as suggested - I just would  love some confirmation from some one, cause the pattern looks HUGE!!!!! Should I stick with the XL??????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Wendy, I was very tempted to go up a size but I did not and I am glad.  My normal size was plenty big.  I would make your mom the size she normally wears!


----------



## pixeegrl

lisazoe said:


> well, i'm back and i haven't melted - although i wouldn't mind a little (ok a lot) of selective melting in certain areas. Lol it's only in the 90s today and it's been cooling off at night so i'm able to get more work done. I'll tell you, trying to get appliques ready in the heat we had was not fun. Between the fly-away fusible pieces because of the fans and the added heat of being over an iron, i was only able to work for short periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, i'm going to try to get caught up over the next few days if i can. I found that sitting in front of the pc wasn't practical in the heat, either, because each piece of equipment seems to put off heat. I didn't understand why i was sweating so much more when i'd sit at the pc but then eventually realized it's probably a few degrees hotter than the rest of the room.
> 
> i did get one dress done this week. I'd hoped to get a lot more finished (i.e. A tink halloween vida) but i'm glad at least this is now in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - i have to admit that i'm not that familiar with this movie or the characters. I don't think i've even seen the movie aside from some clips here and there. I know who they are but i really struggled trying to get them to look right and selecting the fabric/colors for the applique. Luckily i had help on them. Sally's dress was especially hard to get right. I tried looking online for pictures but the colors varied a lot from one to another. In the end, i really like the results but i'll definitely be thinking of what i might do differently if i do them again.



you are amazing!!!! I would love a shirt with jack and sally like this!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessMickey said:


> Hello ladies. This is my forst time posting on here. I've been lurking for awhile but decided I should start posting already. So let me introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Sarah and I have 2 boys. I've only done basic sewing like jammies for the kids. Lately I haven't done much. Both Walmarts near me don't have fabric anymore and the quilting store closed too. Now the closest place is 45 minutes away so it makes it a little bit harder. After lurking on here for awhile I am so motivated to break out the machine again but my machine is all packed up because we are moving at the end of this month to Colorado. But I am super excited because I will have 3 fabric stores within 10 minutes of our new house. So this next month can not come fast enough.
> 
> So until then then I will just chat with you and admire your work. I can't wait to start sewing again and to share my creations with you.



Hi!  Welcome!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!



i love that dress.  When I saw it, I thought, I know I have seen it before and then, oh yeah!  That is the dress I learned how to sew the vida to!  Love the material!



coteau_chick said:


> Grace modeling her beach dress.  She didn't really want her picture taken so they didn't come out like I imagined.  But I still think she is sooooooo darn cute.




That is such a sweet picture.  I really need to get to a beach one day and take some family pics.



t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos



Oh, Violet is so pretty!  And i love that you shared the story about her name...so neat!



CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.



I like it too!  Very pretty.  



JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!



That is a really pretty dress.  i love the princess look to it, yet it is wearable all summer!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the hubby's shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave for WDW in 3 days!



The shirts all came out great!  And so did the skirt.  I love that cupcke material.  I looked everywhere for material just like it and never found it!



JUJU814 said:


> And now..Cinderella! Everything the same as the snow white one except I did a cuff at the bottom and of course, the peplums..used the petal pattern from one of my ModKid patterns because I'm so uncreative that I can't make my own circle. LOL  I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie




Another great dress!  

Well, I tried to get some sewing done today, but the material I decided to use in the story book skirt and top I didn't have enough and I got it at Joannes.  We don't have one anywhere close, so I had to order it online.  That outift is now on hold.  Hopefully, in the meantime, I can work on the AK outfit.  And then some t-shirts.  I never appliqued on a tshirt.  Is is that much different?


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Wendy, I was very tempted to go up a size but I did not and I am glad.  My normal size was plenty big.  I would make your mom the size she normally wears!




Thanks Jeanne!!!

ps- your mailboxx is fullllll!!


----------



## Adi12982

T- Violet is gorgeous and I love her name/the story behind it!

I ESPECIALLY love the picture of your DH holding baby Violet - I can't wait to see my DH holding our baby!!  (and my DH has long hair too  )!

PS you have to tell me how cloth diapering is going.  I need the down low on it all!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Hi We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb -






I did have a feeling today like someone was watching us...


----------



## JUJU814

*Toadstool* said:


> The reason I asked about the designs is I have been relearning how to digitize filled designs. The outline is actually supposed to be smaller than the fill because the fill will shrink. I stitched out a properly digitized design and a disney design.. the one that was properly digitized had the outline come out perfectly... the disney one not so much. I hate outlines being off! It is really hard to sit there and figure out how much something is going to shrink one way and not shrink the other.. it is driving me mad.
> I love your skirt. I'm not brave enough to wear a short skirt though. I realize it isn't THAT short, but I need capris or long long long skirts. This is probably why I don't go outside much.
> 
> Thank you! I think I get it. I want to try it this way. I don't think I have evern seen anyone do it that way. I know some people shirr the back, but I can't get shirring to work. I'm glad someone figured it out for me.
> 
> It looks perfect! I had mentioned before that the Modkid pattern seemed like it would work for that. It is just right. I can't draw my own circle either. I've always wondered how you come up with all those beautiful images to use for your appliques. You had a big sale last year at the end of the year, and I bought a bunch of sets from you. I still haven't made anything with them. How horrible is that? I can never think of things to make with them. I've been on an heirloom kick for the past few years too. I'm hoping to get out of my rut soon though. Can't wait to see what else you make before Tuesday. I hope you make something with some of your designs and post it so we can all CASE it.



I have some artists that I have exclusive contracts with that do drawing for me to digitize the artwork. One guy I met through my chiropractor and he's new..been working out very well..he just left a while ago. It's great to have someone to sit down and say..yeah, but make this more round etc. Another main artist I use I scooped while in Florida so every time I go to Disney I have a meeting with him. 

Truthfully, I don't think I'll be doing any embroidering on anything else. I have the Ariel dress that Shannon (revrob) made for Emily and she used my shells on the top. I'll post a pic of Emily in it tomorrow. Right now I'm working on a patchwork twirly dress. Hopefully will have it done by tomorrow. My friend is doing a minnie dress and a pink cinderella mice dress for me.

Julie


----------



## TinaLala

Okay so I went out on a limb and added a ruffle to the bottom of the shirt and I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## longaberger_lara

t-beri said:


>



She is absolutely beautiful!! Now she needs some disney customs to match big sister...


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> If you go to Notre Dame you better give me a call!!! I don't live too far from South Bend!



Hey Teresa - My husband's family is from South Bend!  And some in New Carlisle also.  We're hoping to get up there sometime this year - a lot of them have never met our kids.  If we do, I'll have to let you know! (Provided you'd want to know, of course! )  I don't want to be a stalker or anything.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> I did have a feeling today like someone was watching us...




I only wished you guys lived that close - that would be sooo much fun!!!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> I only wished you guys lived that close - that would be sooo much fun!!!




Not sure the world is ready for that, lol!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just had a fun afternoon/evening with the neices and nephews. Their parents had a wedding to go to, and Bekah (17) was watching the younger 3 so we invited them over for Pizza. We had fun!! We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb - then popsicles on the front porch and then we decided to play in the sprinklers!! Fortunately I had a swim suit for each of them stored away for next year that they all wore even though Tim's and Hannah's were big on them. Bekah watched a movie on my IPOD while we played outside. But it was fun. Tim has been on this kick since I got home from MT that  he just keeps hugging me all the time because he "missed me too much and I was away too long" - how cute hearing that from a 4 year old!!
> 
> You guys who have your own kids are just so blessed - It must be amazing to be a real parent!!
> 
> T - Violet is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I'd love to see a picture of her with Lily!!! How is Lily doing with being  big sister?
> 
> Anyway - Im draggin on making that top for my mom - thanks for the advice on the sizing!!
> 
> LOVED all the dresses/outfits posted the past 2 days!!! They are all so sweet!!
> 
> Im trying to decide if I will make the kids an outfit for our trip to the beach next week - Im also toying with that white clothes on the beach picture idea........hmmmm....
> 
> Love to all - Wendy



Wendy~ You and your husband must be the most wonderful Aunt & Uncle in the WORLD!  I wish I had the 2 of you growing up! Heck, I'd even take you now @ 32 years old.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just had a fun afternoon/evening with the neices and nephews. Their parents had a wedding to go to, and Bekah (17) was watching the younger 3 so we invited them over for Pizza. We had fun!! We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb - then popsicles on the front porch and then we decided to play in the sprinklers!! Fortunately I had a swim suit for each of them stored away for next year that they all wore even though Tim's and Hannah's were big on them. Bekah watched a movie on my IPOD while we played outside. But it was fun. Tim has been on this kick since I got home from MT that  he just keeps hugging me all the time because he "missed me too much and I was away too long" - how cute hearing that from a 4 year old!!
> 
> You guys who have your own kids are just so blessed - It must be amazing to be a real parent!!
> 
> T - Violet is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I'd love to see a picture of her with Lily!!! How is Lily doing with being  big sister?
> 
> Anyway - Im draggin on making that top for my mom - thanks for the advice on the sizing!!
> 
> LOVED all the dresses/outfits posted the past 2 days!!! They are all so sweet!!
> 
> Im trying to decide if I will make the kids an outfit for our trip to the beach next week - Im also toying with that white clothes on the beach picture idea........hmmmm....
> 
> Love to all - Wendy



It is pretty great being a parent! It sounds like you guys had a wonderful day! You are a terrific aunt! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hello ladies. This is my forst time posting on here. I've been lurking for awhile but decided I should start posting already. So let me introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Sarah and I have 2 boys. I've only done basic sewing like jammies for the kids. Lately I haven't done much. Both Walmarts near me don't have fabric anymore and the quilting store closed too. Now the closest place is 45 minutes away so it makes it a little bit harder. After lurking on here for awhile I am so motivated to break out the machine again but my machine is all packed up because we are moving at the end of this month to Colorado. But I am super excited because I will have 3 fabric stores within 10 minutes of our new house. So this next month can not come fast enough.
> 
> So until then then I will just chat with you and admire your work. I can't wait to start sewing again and to share my creations with you.



 Sarah!! 



TinaLala said:


> Okay so I went out on a limb and added a ruffle to the bottom of the shirt and I think it came out pretty good.



It looks great! I like the little ruffle! 



glorib said:


> Hey Teresa - My husband's family is from South Bend!  And some in New Carlisle also.  We're hoping to get up there sometime this year - a lot of them have never met our kids.  If we do, I'll have to let you know! (Provided you'd want to know, of course! )  I don't want to be a stalker or anything.



I would love to meet you if you come up!!!!! That would be so much fun! I might even let Heather come along!!


----------



## glorib

t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.




Tifani, she is just darling and I love her name story!  I also love Tori Amos!  I used to have quite the collection of her albums, b sides and whatnot.  Now I just have all her regular stuff.  What's your favorite song?  It's hard for me to choose, but Winter off her Little Earthquakes album is one of mine.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Stephres said:


> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!



This is the one you used during your tutorial which was awesome!  It looks great!
I used your tutorial and my girls wore their vidas to church today too! I got a lot of compliments on them and it was so nice to say that I made them!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I eventually showered today and got dressed but I did make the autograph book in my jammies   I was so afraid my neighbor was going to come over (he's the "just drop in to say hi" type)



What did you do for your autograph book?


----------



## coteau_chick

ibesue said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't believe some of the things that I did trying to learn how to hoop and all.  First several times we could not get the fabric to even hoop.  The hoop kept coming loose.  We finally packed up the car, drove the 50 miles to my shop and had them show us how to hoop.    The teenager working that day probably thought we were really dumb!
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable.  You have a beautiful family!  Which dress is that pattern?  Oh, when we took Kadie for beach pictures last year, she was afraid of the water.  Even though we really were not any where near the water, she kept looking back at it like it was getting closer!
> 
> 
> 
> She is so cute!  Omgosh, I love babies!!  And great story about her name!
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out so cute.  Great back to school dress!  I still want to pick up that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  And it looks like snow white!!  It will be perfect!  And you think that there is something wrong being in your jammies at 3:15??
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are those the shirts you bought last night??  I am truely amazed!!  Is that the reversible skirt from YCMT?  Its really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe make him a couple of shirts that kind of match your DD?  Then he will have the choice to match her!
> 
> Okay, I am so far behind, everyday I come here I am 10+ pages behind.  Lisa, that dress is amazing!  I love it and it might be my favorite all time of yours!!  And I don't know what you are talking about when you say cool down??    We were at the Saturday Market in Portland yesterday and it was 96!  I know its no longer 106 but it was still hot!!
> 
> MinnieVanMom, I want you to know I am reading your posts about a machine, but my DH pretty much chose the machine I have.  I was looking at the Brother Innovis and was happy to get that one.  My DH thought I might like the bigger hoops and as usual, he was right.  But it seemed like a great machine.
> 
> Happy Birthday (a day late) to  MooksMom!!
> 
> I, too, would like to see larger pictures of the Alice Vida.  What I can see looks amazing!
> 
> So many cute things have been posted!!!
> 
> Well, I am in Portland for only a couple of more days.  I think it has been hot the entire time I have been here.  I know it will follow me as I go back to So Cal!



I made Grace's dress from the Miss Molly pattern on YCMT.


----------



## sheridee32

t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.



She is beautiful again congrats and enjoy they grow up to fast


----------



## billwendy

STEPH - where did you get the Snow White pillowcase???? Megan looks ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## t-beri

Ok, I lost a HUGE multipost. UGH! so "le'me sum up"  (10 bonus points if you can name the movie )

Thank you for all of the wonderful compliments on my darling little Violet and her name.  It hasn't been well received by our families.  Until my grand found out that Violet was the name of her great grandmother...that changed her tune Though most do like the name Violet.

YES, I did have her in a birth center. It was a wonderful experience. I wish I'd done it w/ my other children.  No needles, no monitors...It was lovely. of course it was also my only non induction so it took FOR FREAKIN' EVER 
But it really didn't seem any longer than my others.  B was very impressed. He loved that we weren't confined to a hospital bed and could hang out and that he was able to be as close to me as he wanted.  We watched Juno LOL. and listened to really great music all day.  His parents brought Lily down and hung out.  My parents and Mac were in PA for a family reunion.  They thought I would have had the baby already when they booked the trip. Noone thought I was gonna make it full term. I was HUGE.

Here are some pics of the birth center.





This is my Crew hangin' out in the "living room"





This is the birthing tub.  I labored here for a while but didn't end up delivering there which actually turned out to be a good thing.  It was comfy and slowed down my contractions.





This is the bed where I had Violet





and against my better judgment I'm posting a pic of the happy family only moments after Violet was born.  NOT our best family photo!





And here is my midwife, Andrea, doing Violets newborn exam.


----------



## t-beri

For all of you cloth addicts...

Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!





and here she is in pirate cloth   sometime just about a week old I would say, already starting to fill it out better even though she was down from her birth weight still  do not adjust the color on your monitor...she was a little jaundiced





and per Wendy here she is w/ Big Sis.





and Mac, when he finally got home to see her for the first time.





Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.


----------



## t-beri

PS sorry for the ginormous picture.  I only sleep in about 1 hour and 15 minute intervals and I'm exhausted and She doesn't seem to want to sleep this evening AT ALL.


----------



## disneymomof1

t-beri said:


> For all of you cloth addicts...
> 
> Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is in pirate cloth   sometime just about a week old I would say, already starting to fill it out better even though she was down from her birth weight still  do not adjust the color on your monitor...she was a little jaundiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and per Wendy here she is w/ Big Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mac, when he finally got home to see her for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.



What wonderful pictures, I love to see a baby in cute little cloth diapers, so adorable !! All the pictures are terrific, and the picture of the family after the birth is beautiful !!


----------



## jessica52877

T, I love it when I wake up and have something to read! Violet sure is helping in that catagory keeping you awake! I love the monkey diaper!! Adorable pictures of the kids holding her!


----------



## Stephres

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is the one you used during your tutorial which was awesome!  It looks great!
> I used your tutorial and my girls wore their vidas to church today too! I got a lot of compliments on them and it was so nice to say that I made them!



That is great! I am glad it helped someone. Every little girl needs a vida to wear to church, lol!



billwendy said:


> STEPH - where did you get the Snow White pillowcase???? Megan looks ADORABLE!!!!



Ugh, I bought that off of ebay and I hated it when it came in. It had a small stain on it (not mentioned) and is pretty thin. It has sat in my closet for two years. When I decided to do the vida tutorial I decided to finally use it.



jessica52877 said:


> T, I love it when I wake up and have something to read! Violet sure is helping in that catagory keeping you awake! I love the monkey diaper!! Adorable pictures of the kids holding her!



I have to say Gavin is very good with her! While we were there he made his mom tea and showed Jacob how to replace the pacifier when it popped out of Violet's mouth, very important skills to me!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> For all of you cloth addicts...
> 
> Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is in pirate cloth   sometime just about a week old I would say, already starting to fill it out better even though she was down from her birth weight still  do not adjust the color on your monitor...she was a little jaundiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and per Wendy here she is w/ Big Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mac, when he finally got home to see her for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.



Thanks T for sharing the photo's with us.  Your family is beautiful.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well, today begins another week of work for me.  I have found a new way to look at it.  I have only 35 more actual days of work until we go to Disney.  Heck, anyone can do anything for 35 days.  

I did start making DH a shirt to match Hunter's and my dress.  Unfortunately, DH has gotten into shape, round is a shape and it may be too small for him.  I also don't have any more material.  

Finally, as Tinka_bell knows so well, if there is a scam for a sewing machine I can find it.  I found two scams yesterday, one was obvious the other she told me was the same one someone else here found.  The global garage sale one.
I trusted my gut and knew that both were fishy.  So it still is just something to keep researching and thinking about.

I also I like the Janome machines.  Which is easier to learn and more functional, Janome or Brother?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> It finally feels real...I'm going to Disney World!
> 
> I've only got one more dress each for the girls to do, a simple A line in some tiger fabric for Boma.  I just finished my first pair of Easy Fits for my DS7 and a matching applique of a Tiger fabric Mickey Head on a T shirt.  Looking at his outfit it is really starting to sink in...Seven weeks from today I will be in Disney!
> 
> Let's see...only 70 more T shirts to go!  Yes...I think I can make it!
> 
> Hopefully hubby will be getting me a new router tomorrow for the internet...and I'm hoping that will fix my problem.  It is killing me not having internet on my laptop.  I thought the network would let me see the pictures from my laptop so I could upload...no luck. (duh...the router isn't working dummy!)
> 
> I do have something to add to the whole 'doing things the wrong way' talk.  First, I'm not really a newbie in the sewing department.  I've probably been sewing longer than some of you have been alive.  Yesterday I was attempting to finish up on two Stripwork jumpers.  I was attaching the skirt to the bodice.  Easy right?  I used my ruffler to gather the skirt and was all set to attach ... when I decided I was tired of looking at the 'messy' side and was going to attach the skirt with the bodice on top...no problem right?  WRONG!!!!  After 4...yes FOUR times ripping it out...it dawned on me what I was doing wrong!
> 
> This afternoon, it only took me 15 minutes to finish both of the Stripwork jumpers...  The moral of the story is...if you are tired or running a fever...step away from the sewing machine!
> 
> Nini


Good luck with getting it all done.  I know you can do it but remember to take good care of yourself also.


----------



## InkspressYourself

*Toadstool* said:


> Silvermist looks great! I am guessing you did some kind of lettuce edge thing on a serger? That looks great.
> I think it is perfect. I'm worried your cat will snag that fabric and ruin it though.. lol
> Chef Mickey dress is really cute too.


Thank you so much.  I don't have a serger, so I just did the edge with the overcast foot.  I tried to hem the top ruffle and it just made it pucker, so I left the skirt with the overcast edge.  I'm thinking about going to walmart at lunch and buying the singer serger they have.  I'll need to ask my dh first.  Wish me luck.



HeatherSue said:


> Your pictures aren't too big. They're the perfect size!  Small pictures make me squint!
> 
> The Silvermist dress is SO pretty!  The Chef Mickey dress is adorable! I hope you get reservations!  But, you could always use it at the 50's type restaurant at DHS, the name of which is escaping me at the moment.  Oh, prime time cafe!


 Thank you.  I might try Prime Time if I can't get chef Mickey's.  Otherwise they can just wear them to the park.



sheridee32 said:


> Here is an Alice in Wonderland Vida that I made for a friends grandaughter it is hand pieced and this is only the 2nd one i have done hand pieced there are a few flaws but tell me what you think I don't like her eyes


  I love it.  I wish I could see it bigger (but I'm only up to page 70 so maybe you reposted it bigger and I haven't got there yet.)



jenb1023 said:


> I think the Silvermist looks great!  Even if you don't get into Chef Mickeys, I think the dress will look fine somewhere else.  Keep trying though - things open up all of the time.


Thank you, I really appreciate it.



aksunshine said:


> Inkspressyourself- love the Silvermist!
> 
> Someone was asking for a black with white swirl a couple of pages back, I saw that on Etsy last night. Love it, but I have too many projects right now! I searched swirl fabric and found it.


 Thank you.  I love that black and white swirl too. I stop and look at it every time I look thru this thread.




MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the silver mist outfit.  It is beautiful and I would just leave it.  What kind of fabric is that?  We have Chef Mickeys but are going in our MNSSHP costumes.  Lucky me, no sewing for that meal.


Thank you.  The fabric is glitter dot from Joann.  I drove an hour away to get to a Joann Superstore to get it.  I could have ordered it online, but wanted to see it in person.  And I bought a ton.  Oh well, I was worried I would make a mistake and didn't want to run out.  I'm thinking about making a Cinderella type dress for my little one out of what's left.



troijka said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Silvermist! My niece just requested a Silvermist costume, but I cannot seem to find a pattern that looks "right".  Did you use a pattern or just invent it in your brain?  Thanks for any insight!


 I used the bodice from the simply sweet as my jumping off point.  I used it to get the width and the shoulder slant.  It was my first time with no pattern.  I'll hopefully get the zipper in tonight.



Stephres said:


> Inkspress, your Silvermist looks so beautiful. My dog is always around when I am sewing too. When I am on the floor he is right in the middle of everything, if I am at the machine his is nosing me in the ankles. I really can't see a way to improve that costume, except to see it on! Megan likes to wear her minnie dot outfit to the magic kingdom.
> 
> Sheridee, love your Alice vida! I think it is so detailed. Alice's eyes look ok to me.
> 
> I finally got pictures of Megan in her vida. She wore it to church today. It's so funny, half the kids are in shorts and t-shirts and the other are in dresses and bows!


 I love vida's.  I can't believe that 2 months ago I didn't know what a vida or feliz was and now it's all I think about.  I'm glad to know your dog is nosy.  Sometimes I shut my cats in the back part of the house so they can't bother me.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Great Job on the Silvermist costume.  I can't wait to see her wearing it. I really like the Chef Mickey dress.  I love the character's faces on the apron.  Keep trying for that reservation, even after you get to the resort.  They have cancellations all the time.
> 
> 
> Great job!  I think it is beautiful.


Thank you, maybe I'll post pictures of them in the clothes someday.  I really do have children  I don't mind checking every day for reservations, but I feel kind of silly. It's like groundhog day.  Got any openings?  No?? Ok, I'll try back tomorrow, thanks.

Now I'm ready to read page 70 on.  I hate to miss a day on the boards, I get so far behind.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.

That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.

Please say a prayer for her today.


----------



## Adi12982

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.



My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I am sorry for your loss, but also glad you had such a wonderful last day for her on this earth with and that you know she is happy where she is.


----------



## minnie2

T Vi is gorgeous!  I LOve the story of her name and your 1st family picture is perfect.  The kids look so adorable with her.

Steph LOVE the Vida!

Here is the new scrounchie bag I made with some Sis boom fabric.  I enlarged the pattern because I like my bags big.  I also forgot to take pics of the inside.  OOPS!  My stuff is all in it so no pics.  I put 2 pockets.  
 I Did a contrast of Sisboom libby fabric around the top and the inside and I wanted it for the bow too but I didn't have enough....




back





Oh and I just booked at my ADR's for our upcoming trip and I got CRT for breakfast on Nikki's 10th bday!  That was her request
DH request was LeCelier and we got it too!
We also booked :
Jiko's dinner
Ohana's breakfast with friends
Citricos dinner
Tusker house Breakfast
SciFi dine in Dinner
Boma breakfast
 Liberty Tree Dinner which I hate but DH and Nikki love it
 Chef Mickey's breakfast
Narcoossee's Dinner
Crystal Palace last breakfast

What do you all think???

Back to see what else I missed!


----------



## Adi12982

T- thanks for your post about your birth center. . . looked wonderful.  I am going to one and everyone in my family is not happy about it.  Only DH and I are, and it is our decision so they have to deal - but boy would I love for them to be on board!  I'm glad you had a wonderful experience. . . hoping I can have the same.  I know everything has to look good for them to allow you to birth at the center, so I keep hoping all continues to go well.  Again, congrats!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is the one you used during your tutorial which was awesome!  It looks great!
> I used your tutorial and my girls wore their vidas to church today too! I got a lot of compliments on them and it was so nice to say that I made them!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do for your autograph book?



I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't put nearly as much work into it as I did last year.  Last year's book was Mickey Head shapes cut out of cardstock and had a page for every single character we ran into (over 60 characters).  Only one we forgot was Smee and he was MAD   The problem with that book is because I'm kinda crazy- I had gone through the trip in my head ahead of time and figured out who we would probably be running into when and arranged the pages accordingly!  So if we ran into someone out of my order, i had to flip through this huge book to find his/her page.

This year, I just made one with chipboard covers that I decorated and then inside is cardstock pages.  Jen (Jen1023) had made some for the Big Give that used adhesive cardstock so you can take them out of the book and put them in a scrapbook afterward.  She was generous enough to let me CASE her for that idea.  I only made special pages for the Fab 5, Tink, and the Princesses and then I added about 30 additional pages.  One the rings, I added one of those small Sharpies.  We have the big retractable ones for the non-human characters who can't see as well with the little one but it looks fun with the little one attached.  I'll take pics tonight.  I left my camera at my office on Friday night and it was locked in here all weekend   Luckily nobody had touched it!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> T Vi is gorgeous!  I LOve the story of her name and your 1st family picture is perfect.  The kids look so adorable with her.
> 
> Steph LOVE the Vida!
> 
> Here is the new scrounchie bag I made with some Sis boom fabric.  I enlarged the pattern because I like my bags big.  I also forgot to take pics of the inside.  OOPS!  My stuff is all in it so no pics.  I put 2 pockets.
> I Did a contrast of Sisboom libby fabric around the top and the inside and I wanted it for the bow too but I didn't have enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just booked at my ADR's for our upcoming trip and I got CRT for breakfast on Nikki's 10th bday!  That was her request
> DH request was LeCelier and we got it too!
> We also booked :
> Jiko's dinner
> Ohana's breakfast with friends
> Citricos dinner
> Tusker house Breakfast
> SciFi dine in Dinner
> Boma breakfast
> Liberty Tree Dinner which I hate but DH and Nikki love it
> Chef Mickey's breakfast
> Narcoossee's Dinner
> Crystal Palace last breakfast
> 
> What do you all think???
> 
> Back to see what else I missed!




I'm thinking that I wish I didn't have crappy cottage cheese for breakfast because that list just made me hungry!!!  

Looks fab!!!  Great job!!!

You can get to work on MY bag whenever you want   J/K I love it....it's so pretty!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

T- thanks for posting pics of Violet!  She is beautiful!  And I love her name...we had a hard time naming our 3rd too!  We didn't have his name settled until I was doing the form also.  All of our kids are named after family...Katie is from my side...first and middle name...Patrick is from DH's side...first and middle...My theory was number 3 should be a mixture of both sides...DH had other ideas...it's a boy, he got naming rights?  Not sure what rights I had...pregnant, gave birth, had the needle in my back (that did nothing)...umm...shouldn't I have input...but he came up with Jacob...as in Jacob's Field where the Cleveland Indians play (it has another name now)...I liked Jacob, but didn't realize until later he was named after a ballfield...slow am I!  (and he got Timmy after DH)


----------



## snubie

I want to publicly thank Marah for her help with this applique design.  I couldn't find just what I was looking and Marah was able to help me out.  THANK YOU MARAH!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


>


Steph, I LOVE it!!! Tessa did the jaw dropping face when she saw it!!  SOO cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Friends,
> I need to know if this is a good price.  I found a Brother Innovis 4000D embroidery machine for $1800.  It is new and can be shipped.  Is it a good deal?  I would being paying using paypal to be safe.'


I don't know!  I searched ebay for finished auctions on that model for you and couldn't find anything.  The only one I could find online was probably the one you are looking at for $1800. Sorry!




Tweevil said:


> *Heather - can you do a subscription on your  shop?  So it emails me when you add stuff?  *


I don't think so.  Does anyone else know if you can do this?  I wish because I just listed 4 new designs last week and no one has bought them. I thought they were pretty darn cute!



mom2rtk said:


> I'm in and out of this thread a lot, depending on my work load. So I might have missed this: Many of you picture your customs over VERY poofy petticoat slips. I made a cute Minnie costume for my daughter last year, and bought a new short petticoat slip on Ebay but it just wasn't poofy enough....


Are you looking for a poufy pettiskirt?  If so, PM me or teresajoy!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh Crap, now I found this on ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Janome-Memory-C...c50407697&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_5444wt_1113
> *
> Which would you pick this one or the brother innovis 4000D?*


I don't know!  I just have a Viking Designer 1 with a floppy disk.  I just know I love mine!



coteau_chick said:


>


You have such a GORGEOUS family!! I love these pictures!



t-beri said:


> O


T, she is such a beautiful baby!  I already knew how you got her name, but I still read the whole story and enjoyed it quite a bit!



CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...


ALEXIS!!!  Wow, she's really growing up, isn't she?  I really like this feliz.  I think it fits her really well and isn't "gappy" on the sides like some of them.  It's really cute!



JUJU814 said:


> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!


Wow, I love it!! I have never thought to use the halter back with the regular straps.  But, it looks really cute!

As for the PJs at 3:15- I knew I liked you! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> You know I have been debating on making a tunic for my mom for her bday - so I got the pattern and printed out the XL - she is a 12/14 in tops, so I went up a size as suggested - I just would  love some confirmation from some one, cause the pattern looks HUGE!!!!! Should I stick with the XL?????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


I used my chest measurement to determine the size and it turned out way too big.  But, I am...er....busty.  So, it would depend on what kind of shape she is.  I would have just made her regular size  because it's a pretty roomy top.  The next time I make it, I plan to go down 1 or 2 sizes.



3huskymom said:


>


Wow, what a bunch of wonderful stuff!! I love how you just used the outline of Tinkerbell for your shirt! I may have to do that on one of mine!  It looks like you shrunk Mickey with the Mickey bar a lot.  Did it still stitch out okay?  My 4x4 testers had a hard time with the 4x4 version, so I didn't sell it.

I love your skirts.  I bet they even look pretty with your head!   Did you use the YCMT wrap skirt pattern?  I have that one, but I haven't made one yet.



JUJU814 said:


> I *really* need to shower now as I'm meeting with my artist tonight for my digitizing. Oh yeah..I forgot..I'm supposed to be digitizing!!!


That is SO cool!  You are really a natural at this!!  
I want my own artist, too!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> i got ALL of Aisling's Disney outfits cut out and ready to be sewn!!!
> 
> AND I made her entire autograph book today!!!
> 
> See I'm being productive while my DD is on vacation!!!


YAY!!  I haven't even started my kid's outfits for our October trip!



livndisney said:


> Want to work on Morgan's scrapbook? I have yet to get all the pics in it from China........ I SUCK at scrapbooking


Me too!  I have done exactly one scrapbook.  It's from our Hawaii trip when I was pregnant with Tessa.  I have another little pink scrapbook in the closet that has nothing in it.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I eventually showered today and got dressed but I did make the autograph book in my jammies.  I was so afraid my neighbor was going to come over (he's the "just drop in to say hi" type)


People that "just drop in to say hi" are evil! Seriously, I hate that! Just give me a call first to make sure I'm not horribly embarrassed when you show up!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> People that "just drop in to say hi" are evil! Seriously, I hate that! Just give me a call first to make sure I'm not horribly embarrassed when you show up!



 I JUST did this! It was a total accident!  And I felt so bad-I HATE when people just "show up". We were out looking at houses and were driving around the neighborhood and a friend of mine walked out of her house! (I knew she lived in the area but was not sure exactly which house). She looked right at me so I had to stop-but I felt so bad!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I don't think so.  Does anyone else know if you can do this?  I wish because I just listed 4 new designs last week and no one has bought them. I thought they were pretty darn cute!




If a person adds you as a "favorite seller" they will get emails from time to time with new items you have listed. Also, as a seller, you can use their email marketing tool to "announce" new items. An email is also sent out to your subscribers when you do a store sale. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## InkspressYourself

coteau_chick said:


> Grace modeling her beach dress.  She didn't really want her picture taken so they didn't come out like I imagined.  But I still think she is sooooooo darn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more family beach shots I wanted to share.


Gorgeous dress and family.



t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.


I live near Cincinnati, so I couldn't wait to hear the explanation of the name.  She is beautiful and I loved all of the other pictures you shared also.

I think the family picture when she was just born is wonderful.  2 of my own all time favorite pictures are after my kids were born. I always tell people I may not have looked my best and they might not be able to see it, but that was one of the most perfect moments of my life.



CastleCreations said:


> This is my mom's take on the Feliz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a matching purse, but I will spare you from any more photos..I like the dress. It's cute, it just came out long for Lexie. She liked it too. She said it was comfortable.


Wow, I'd love to see the purse.  There can't be too many pictures for me.



JUJU814 said:


> I did it! I did it! I finally made a dress!
> 
> I still have to topstitch, and there are some blunders, but my Emily is sooo excited. Now I have two more planned that I need to finish..I have the bodices all complete so it's the skirts I have to do. This stupid ruffle..ugh..mind you, I'm NO seamstress and did not use my ruffler for anything. I hand gathered it and hand rolled hemmed the whole 180 inch piece! I used CarlaC for the bodice..jumper front, halter back and for the skirt I just used two 45 inch wide rectangles to make it extra full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes, it's 3:15 and I'm still in my pajamas!


I love both of the ones you posted.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> the silvermist dress looks just like the one from the parks!  WOW!  I bought the simplicity pattern and am taking the easy way out. But yours is great!  And I love the minnie dress with the characters on the apron..so cute!


Thank you, I can't wait to see yours from the pattern.  The only pattern I saw was way too small for my oldest dd anyway, so I had to wing it.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.


Prayers for all of you.  I'm so glad you had a great birthday with her.  I enjoyed reading about it.  I could feel the peace flowing out of you.  Your grandmother must be so proud of you.


----------



## t-beri

Adi12982 said:


> T- thanks for your post about your birth center. . . looked wonderful.  I am going to one and everyone in my family is not happy about it.  Only DH and I are, and it is our decision so they have to deal - but boy would I love for them to be on board!  I'm glad you had a wonderful experience. . . hoping I can have the same.  I know everything has to look good for them to allow you to birth at the center, so I keep hoping all continues to go well.  Again, congrats!



I feel you.  My grand told me it was archaic to have a midwife. WHY would you deliver outside the hospital when we have all of this technology there.  I told her technology to me only means that the nurses and doctors feel free to pay less personal attention to their patients.  As long as the machines aren't beeping then you must be fine.   My mom was freaked out about the water birth and MIL didn't stop worrying about the distance to the hospital (a 7 min. abulance ride w/ a 3 min. response time) But in then end my mom was worried that B wouldn't want to get in the tub w/ me and said OK, if B won't get in the tub...I will. But then she wasn't there and B was ok w/ being in the tub but we didn't make it to the tub   My grand was not to be convinced. 

This is your baby and your delivery, do what you feel is best for your family.  The others will come around. Even if they aren't cheerleaders they'll come to accept it as your decision.

I wouldn't change our decision for the world!!! Even if it ended up being just me and B at the center that would have been ok.


----------



## VBAndrea

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.



I am so sorry to hear of your granny's passing.  To me it sounds like she had a wonderful day with her family and knew everything here on earth was well and safe, so it was her time to move on.  What a great way to spend one's last day on earth!  And you say your heart is breaking to be near her, but please know she is now and forever in your heart and your mind, and it doesn't get any closer than that.  My deepest sympathy to you and your family


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.



Awww - what a sweet last day you had with her - great memories for all of your family. I know you will miss her alot but its great you have such wonderful memories!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.


what a beautiful memory for your family.  Yet I know you feel her loss keenly; I'll be praying for your family.



t-beri said:


> For all of you cloth addicts...
> 
> Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is in pirate cloth   sometime just about a week old I would say, already starting to fill it out better even though she was down from her birth weight still  do not adjust the color on your monitor...she was a little jaundiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and per Wendy here she is w/ Big Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mac, when he finally got home to see her for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.


So cute!  She is beautiful, and the sibling pics are adorable!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, today begins another week of work for me.  I have found a new way to look at it.  I have only 35 more actual days of work until we go to Disney.  Heck, anyone can do anything for 35 days.
> 
> I did start making DH a shirt to match Hunter's and my dress.  Unfortunately, DH has gotten into shape, round is a shape and it may be too small for him.  I also don't have any more material.
> 
> Finally, as Tinka_bell knows so well, if there is a scam for a sewing machine I can find it.  I found two scams yesterday, one was obvious the other she told me was the same one someone else here found.  The global garage sale one.
> I trusted my gut and knew that both were fishy.  So it still is just something to keep researching and thinking about.
> 
> I also I like the Janome machines.  Which is easier to learn and more functional, Janome or Brother?


Hope you work out DH's shirt; don't work too hard!  As far as the machines, I have a Janome sewing machine (MC9000), brother serger (1034D) and brother embroidery machine (700ii) I'm happy with all of them, although the sewing machine I've had for 8 years and the rest I've had for a matter of months.  To be honest, the main reason I got the brothers is because I really don't like the local Janome dealer.  They make me feel like an idiot when I have to go in for something, and are always trying to push me to upgrade.  Plus, they act like my machine's completely obsolete, and don't really support it at all.  I admit, it's 8 years old, but it was totally new technology then, and it was top of the line.  I think a company should continue to support their machines even when newer comes out.  If I could afford a Bernina, I'd get one of those, because they do continue to support and offer upgrades to the software of old machines, they don't just dump them when the new comes out.  Brother is at a lower price point, which helps, especially for a secondary machine.  I haven't had any problems with mine so far, and the serger came with a video which was very helpful.  I also have a local brother dealer, and they're a lot more pleasant to be around.  I don't know if this is helpful at all, but it's my experience.


minnie2 said:


> T Vi is gorgeous!  I LOve the story of her name and your 1st family picture is perfect.  The kids look so adorable with her.
> 
> Steph LOVE the Vida!
> 
> Here is the new scrounchie bag I made with some Sis boom fabric.  I enlarged the pattern because I like my bags big.  I also forgot to take pics of the inside.  OOPS!  My stuff is all in it so no pics.  I put 2 pockets.
> I Did a contrast of Sisboom libby fabric around the top and the inside and I wanted it for the bow too but I didn't have enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just booked at my ADR's for our upcoming trip and I got CRT for breakfast on Nikki's 10th bday!  That was her request
> DH request was LeCelier and we got it too!
> We also booked :
> Jiko's dinner
> Ohana's breakfast with friends
> Citricos dinner
> Tusker house Breakfast
> SciFi dine in Dinner
> Boma breakfast
> Liberty Tree Dinner which I hate but DH and Nikki love it
> Chef Mickey's breakfast
> Narcoossee's Dinner
> Crystal Palace last breakfast
> 
> What do you all think???
> 
> Back to see what else I missed!


Cute bag!  Congrats on the great ADR's!


snubie said:


> I want to publicly thank Marah for her help with this applique design.  I couldn't find just what I was looking and Marah was able to help me out.  THANK YOU MARAH!



Love it!


----------



## mizzoumom

Everything I have seen here is beautiful.  I am wanting to start sewing for my daughter can anyone offer help/advice?


----------



## Floridamomof2

I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...

Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...

Before.....







After......


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just had a fun afternoon/evening with the neices and nephews. Their parents had a wedding to go to, and Bekah (17) was watching the younger 3 so we invited them over for Pizza. We had fun!! We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb - then popsicles on the front porch and then we decided to play in the sprinklers!! Fortunately I had a swim suit for each of them stored away for next year that they all wore even though Tim's and Hannah's were big on them. Bekah watched a movie on my IPOD while we played outside. But it was fun. Tim has been on this kick since I got home from MT that  he just keeps hugging me all the time because he "missed me too much and I was away too long" - how cute hearing that from a 4 year old!!
> 
> You guys who have your own kids are just so blessed - It must be amazing to be a real parent!!
> 
> T - Violet is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I'd love to see a picture of her with Lily!!! How is Lily doing with being  big sister?
> 
> Anyway - Im draggin on making that top for my mom - thanks for the advice on the sizing!!
> 
> LOVED all the dresses/outfits posted the past 2 days!!! They are all so sweet!!
> 
> Im trying to decide if I will make the kids an outfit for our trip to the beach next week - Im also toying with that white clothes on the beach picture idea........hmmmm....
> 
> Love to all - Wendy


Being a parent is wonderful!  But, before I had kids, the feeling I had for my nieces and nephew was very close to the love I have for my own kids.  Plus, I was a lot more fun when I was just "Aunt Heather"!   



PrincessMickey said:


> Hello ladies. This is my forst time posting on here. I've been lurking for awhile but decided I should start posting already. So let me introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Sarah and I have 2 boys. I've only done basic sewing like jammies for the kids. Lately I haven't done much. Both Walmarts near me don't have fabric anymore and the quilting store closed too. Now the closest place is 45 minutes away so it makes it a little bit harder. After lurking on here for awhile I am so motivated to break out the machine again but my machine is all packed up because we are moving at the end of this month to Colorado. But I am super excited because I will have 3 fabric stores within 10 minutes of our new house. So this next month can not come fast enough.
> 
> So until then then I will just chat with you and admire your work. I can't wait to start sewing again and to share my creations with you.


!! I can't wait to see what you make once you break out that machine again!



TinaLala said:


>


It looks cute!



glorib said:


> Hey Teresa - My husband's family is from South Bend!  And some in New Carlisle also.  We're hoping to get up there sometime this year - a lot of them have never met our kids.  If we do, I'll have to let you know! (Provided you'd want to know, of course! )  I don't want to be a stalker or anything.


I wanna come, too!!



t-beri said:


> Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.


Sawyer will NOT believe that this isn't Arminda holding him when he was a baby! 



minnie2 said:


>


SO pretty, Marlo!



snubie said:


> I want to publicly thank Marah for her help with this applique design.  I couldn't find just what I was looking and Marah was able to help me out.  THANK YOU MARAH!


Marah ROCKS! 

That turned out great, Stacey!



livndisney said:


> I JUST did this! It was a total accident!  And I felt so bad-I HATE when people just "show up". We were out looking at houses and were driving around the neighborhood and a friend of mine walked out of her house! (I knew she lived in the area but was not sure exactly which house). She looked right at me so I had to stop-but I felt so bad!!!!


That's not the same since you didn't do it intentionally!  So, you are not evil!   I have to admit I have just dropped in on people in the past, too. But, it seems like every Saturday and Sunday someone drops by our house unannounced.  


mom2rtk said:


> If a person adds you as a "favorite seller" they will get emails from time to time with new items you have listed. Also, as a seller, you can use their email marketing tool to "announce" new items. An email is also sent out to your subscribers when you do a store sale. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me!


Thank you!  Is that ebay or etsy?  I haven't listed any designs on ebay yet.



InkspressYourself said:


> I think the family picture when she was just born is wonderful.  2 of my own all time favorite pictures are after my kids were born. I always tell people I may not have looked my best and they might not be able to see it, but that was one of the most perfect moments of my life.


Me too!  I love the pictures I have of me holding my babies right after they were born.  They are so precious to me.



t-beri said:


> I feel you.  My grand told me it was archaic to have a midwife. WHY would you deliver outside the hospital when we have all of this technology there.  I told her technology to me only means that the nurses and doctors feel free to pay less personal attention to their patients.  As long as the machines aren't beeping then you must be fine.   My mom was freaked out about the water birth and MIL didn't stop worrying about the distance to the hospital (a 7 min. abulance ride w/ a 3 min. response time) But in then end my mom was worried that B wouldn't want to get in the tub w/ me and said OK, if B won't get in the tub...I will. But then she wasn't there and B was ok w/ being in the tub but we didn't make it to the tub   My grand was not to be convinced.
> 
> This is your baby and your delivery, do what you feel is best for your family.  The others will come around. Even if they aren't cheerleaders they'll come to accept it as your decision.
> 
> I wouldn't change our decision for the world!!! Even if it ended up being just me and B at the center that would have been ok.


I had a midwife, but delivered at the hospital.  I LOVE my midwife!  She is the best "doctor" I've got, including all those snooty specialists!  I would have liked to give birth at a birthing center, but there weren't any around here!


----------



## HeatherSue

mizzoumom said:


> Everything I have seen here is beautiful.  I am wanting to start sewing for my daughter can anyone offer help/advice?


Did you read the first post?  There is tons of helpful information there!



Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...


How frustrating!  I would put an applique over the hole. Maybe a mickey head out of red dot.  Or, maybe a yellow flower?


----------



## snubie

Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...
> 
> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After......



Do you have any more of the red dot fabric?  Maybe cut off the damaged part of the black (but leave some black there) and add another band of red fabric.


----------



## mirandag819

HeatherSue said:


> I don't think so.  Does anyone else know if you can do this?  I wish because I just listed 4 new designs last week and no one has bought them. I thought they were pretty darn cute!



Oh yeah... which reminds me I saw them on facebook and want all 4.... I meant to email you! I am hoping to use the steps for me, my mom, and my sis for 1900 PF.... and you knew I still needed stitch  You should have emailed me to let me know he was done!!! J/K I was distracted this weekend, I saw them and then forgot to email you.


----------



## ncmomof2

mizzoumom said:


> Everything I have seen here is beautiful.  I am wanting to start sewing for my daughter can anyone offer help/advice?



I started last year and my advise to you is find some cheap fabric you don't care if it is wasted and just do it!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...
> 
> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After......



I actually cut a hole in my dd's dress when I was trimming the edges on the inside. My grammy told me to iron a piece of heat and bond on to a small piece of fabric then iron it on to the back of the hole. that will help it not to spread. I like heathers idea. Yellow flower(s) would be cute!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey Guys- Holy cows you all have been busy!! We went on our road trip so this is the first page I have seen since we got back! I think all our craziness is over for a little while. We had sophia's birthday party then I through a shower for my sil. Then we went on our trip! I put pics on facebook but don't remember if I put any on here from sophias party. Everything turned out really good. I'll get some pictures and put up....


----------



## HeatherSue

mirandag819 said:


> Oh yeah... which reminds me I saw them on facebook and want all 4.... I meant to email you! I am hoping to use the steps for me, my mom, and my sis for 1900 PF.... and you knew I still needed stitch  You should have emailed me to let me know he was done!!! J/K I was distracted this weekend, I saw them and then forgot to email you.


I couldn't remember who wanted the Stitch!  Sorry! I had a couple of people ask me to make him and I didn't want to be pushy by e-mailing the wrong person!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> T


I lost the quote about your grandma.  But, I read it with tears streaming down my face.  I am so glad you had that last day with her. I know how much you love her.  I'll pray for you and your family to make it through the grieving process and be left with happy memories of a wonderful woman.


----------



## mizzoumom

ncmomof2 said:


> I started last year and my advise to you is find some cheap fabric you don't care if it is wasted and just do it!!



I would like to make her some dresses and play outfits that are pants and tops any thoughts on what patterns to get?


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom so sorry for your loss.  I am so glad you ahve that last precious memory of her happy and all the family around



Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...
> 
> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After......


I agree with others I would put a cute Mickey head applique on it.


HELP QUESTION
Is there a pattern on ycmt that you think could be turned into a classic Sleeping beauty dress?  

Right now I am leaning toward Carla's portrait peasant top and modifying the sleeve then adding that top color to cover the elastic then adding that hip piece.  
I hate commercial patterns so I trying to avoid them at ALL costs!!!!!!!


----------



## Floridamomof2

How frustrating!  I would put an applique over the hole. Maybe a mickey head out of red dot.  Or, maybe a yellow flower?[/QUOTE]

My mother actually suggested that... I am still perfecting that skill. I have some yellow dot fabric.  I wonder how it would look doing a mickey head applique on it then stitching it to the black.  Might have enlist the help of Mom for that one. 



snubie said:


> Do you have any more of the red dot fabric?  Maybe cut off the damaged part of the black (but leave some black there) and add another band of red fabric.



I do have some of the red dot fabric.  I actually thought about that and making like a small ruffle out of it....I am just going to have to think about this.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> I actually cut a hole in my dd's dress when I was trimming the edges on the inside. My grammy told me to iron a piece of heat and bond on to a small piece of fabric then iron it on to the back of the hole. that will help it not to spread. I like heathers idea. Yellow flower(s) would be cute!



I am scared to death that I am going to do that when I am trimming threads.  Good idea about the heat and bond...Thanks


Thank you for the help all.... of course I do have enough to make a whole other dress for her too... I could just remove the ribbon from that one, I used a long stitch to put it on so I don't think it will fray the ribbon.  Maybe...


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is my latest for my little one.  I was about to give uo last night!  After almost finishing the dress, I realized I had not done the bottonholes.  Well, one of the buttonholes woukld not work!  After trying twice, and ripping it out twice, I had to just sew the one strap on.  Thankfully I can still get it on and off her.  Hopefully I will be able to at the end on Sept as well


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey Guys- Holy cows you all have been busy!! We went on our road trip so this is the first page I have seen since we got back! I think all our craziness is over for a little while. We had sophia's birthday party then I through a shower for my sil. Then we went on our trip! I put pics on facebook but don't remember if I put any on here from sophias party. Everything turned out really good. I'll get some pictures and put up....


I wanna see pictures!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Adi12982 said:


> T- thanks for your post about your birth center. . . looked wonderful.  I am going to one and everyone in my family is not happy about it.  Only DH and I are, and it is our decision so they have to deal - but boy would I love for them to be on board!  I'm glad you had a wonderful experience. . . hoping I can have the same.  I know everything has to look good for them to allow you to birth at the center, so I keep hoping all continues to go well.  Again, congrats!



We had our second baby at home.  We didn't bother to tell our family until after the birth ~ I just didn't want to listen to my Mother and sister give me grief for it.  And as it turns out, midwife didn't make it on time (I had a really long first labor so wasn't expecting baby #2 to come so speedily) and dh caught (dleivered) our little girl.  It was awesome and I wouldn't have changed a thing.  I hope for the best for you.  I thinks it's great that you chose a birthing center.


----------



## disneymommieof2

I had to put them in photobucket- So now I know I haven't posted these on here! 
Sorry I couldn't find many with out a bunch of other peoples kids in them.So here is lucas and sophia in their outfits. The other picture is the mushu cake and dessert sushi.









These are from the baby shower: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And these are my favorites from our trip:
















I have a share site set on shutterfly with the rest of the trip pictures. If you are interested you can check there or pm me.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just had a fun afternoon/evening with the neices and nephews. Their parents had a wedding to go to, and Bekah (17) was watching the younger 3 so we invited them over for Pizza. We had fun!! We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb - then popsicles on the front porch and then we decided to play in the sprinklers!! Fortunately I had a swim suit for each of them stored away for next year that they all wore even though Tim's and Hannah's were big on them. Bekah watched a movie on my IPOD while we played outside. But it was fun. Tim has been on this kick since I got home from MT that  he just keeps hugging me all the time because he "missed me too much and I was away too long" - how cute hearing that from a 4 year old!!
> 
> You guys who have your own kids are just so blessed - It must be amazing to be a real parent!!
> 
> Love to all - Wendy


You are a really sweet aunt!  What a really nice evening you all shared!



PrincessMickey said:


> Hello ladies. This is my forst time posting on here. I've been lurking for awhile but decided I should start posting already. So let me introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Sarah and I have 2 boys. I've only done basic sewing like jammies for the kids. Lately I haven't done much. Both Walmarts near me don't have fabric anymore and the quilting store closed too. Now the closest place is 45 minutes away so it makes it a little bit harder. After lurking on here for awhile I am so motivated to break out the machine again but my machine is all packed up because we are moving at the end of this month to Colorado. But I am super excited because I will have 3 fabric stores within 10 minutes of our new house. So this next month can not come fast enough.
> 
> So until then then I will just chat with you and admire your work. I can't wait to start sewing again and to share my creations with you.


Good Luck with your move. 


t-beri said:


> OK.  After much time away from the Dis (my internet was down for a bit)  here are the much awaited pics of Princess Violet.  You were all waiting for pictures of Violet, right???
> 
> Vi's first photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one w/ Dadda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting some more recent ones uploaded from my camera.   for ya'll.  I should be sticking around now that Vi is getting bigger and my internet is on and I have to get sewing for our Oct. trip.
> Wonder what I can make for my sweet Violet????
> 
> OK. I know Marah asked so here ya go.  There is no REAL story about Violets name.
> We didn't come up w/ Lily's name until her due date...fortunately she was 2 weeks late.  Following suit this time around we couldn't agree on a girls name either.  so she came and they said "It's a girl" (well, that's not really how that went....I said "WHAT IS IT????" and the midwife turned her and opened up her legs and I SCREAMED!!!!! LOL) and then we were like "crap, she doesn't have a name." LOL.
> You know once the baby is in front of you it's MUCH harder to name it.  All of a sudden it's the biggest decision you will ever have to make, this kid is gonna be stuck w/ whatever you call it FOREVER!!  So it took 3 days to name her.
> 
> Violet had been mentioned in earlier conversations and pushed aside I think b/c B knew it was the name of Ben Affleck's daughter   But I kept asking for Daisy.  We call Lily "silly Lily" or "crazy daisy" all the time.  I thought that would be funny. Cute, funny. not ha ha funny.
> B said NO but we could use it as a middle name.
> 
> The night before we had to go in and give her name we were up all night looking at lists and going over nicknames etc..  and B was getting up to go to bed around 1.  I told him he couldn't go to bed b/c we needed a name in the morning.  He said he was beat and maybe it would come to him in his sleep.  Fine, whatev.
> 
> At 3am I get up to feed the nameless baby AGAIN and when I went back to bed B opened his eyes and looked at me and said "I know what her name is"  Oh, yeah? what?  "Cincinnati"  ???? huh????  I said "no it's not" he said "yeah, it is." I said "no, it REALLY is NOT"   I asked why and he said "Cincinnati, I like the word"
> 
> For those of you who are not Tori Amos fans or who may like Tori but aren't music nerds like my husband.  there is an obscure B side song by Tori Amos called "upside down"  one of the lines is " Cincinnati, I like the word."
> 
> The following day there was about 7 hours of trying to figure out Violets name.  We knew what we werent' naming her...now to narrow it down .  I mentioned daisy and one of the girls at the midwifes office mentioned Violet. I said I liked Violet but B didn't.  He said no, it was an ok name. he didn't remember me wanting to use it before....the printer was down so they gave us a few extra hours.  He said Violet Cincinnati. his new rationale is that Liliana's nickname is Lily, a flower.  Her middle name is Elizabeth..the town he was born in (NJ).  Violet is a flower and while I was not born in Cincinnati I was born in Oh. and East Liverpool wasn't a very good middle name.  LOL.  So that is the explanation we give most of the time.  But really it's because a Tori Amos song popped into his head in his sleep and he was sure it was because that was supposed to be her name.
> In the end it was a compromise. He got to use Cincinnati and I got a kid w/ a normal (but still different) first name.  AND the baby didn't get named Quiet which had been what he was pushing for (weirdo!! that's what I get for marrying a musician!)
> 
> SO that is the extremely long version of how Violet Cincinnati got her name. LOL.  It's growing on me.


She is just beautiful!!  I love the name and the story behind it.  Violets are one of my favorite flowers.


t-beri said:


> For all of you cloth addicts...
> 
> Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is in pirate cloth   sometime just about a week old I would say, already starting to fill it out better even though she was down from her birth weight still  do not adjust the color on your monitor...she was a little jaundiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and per Wendy here she is w/ Big Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mac, when he finally got home to see her for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.


More Great pictures!  You have a beautiful family and that birth center looks like a great place to have a baby.  I wish we had something like that around here.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, today begins another week of work for me.  I have found a new way to look at it.  I have only 35 more actual days of work until we go to Disney.  Heck, anyone can do anything for 35 days.
> 
> I did start making DH a shirt to match Hunter's and my dress.  Unfortunately, DH has gotten into shape, round is a shape and it may be too small for him.  I also don't have any more material.
> 
> Finally, as Tinka_bell knows so well, if there is a scam for a sewing machine I can find it.  I found two scams yesterday, one was obvious the other she told me was the same one someone else here found.  The global garage sale one.
> I trusted my gut and knew that both were fishy.  So it still is just something to keep researching and thinking about.
> 
> I also I like the Janome machines.  Which is easier to learn and more functional, Janome or Brother?


Sorry about all the work. . . Sounds like you are hanging in there.  Sorry you haven't been able to find a good machine that isn't a scam.  Keep looking


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good Southerner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.



What a wonderful last day to have with your Grammy.  I am so sorry to hear that she passed away.  I know you will miss her a lot.    She taught you a lot of things and you will always remember her.


----------



## LisaZoe

Floridamomof2 said:


> After......





snubie said:


> Do you have any more of the red dot fabric?  Maybe cut off the damaged part of the black (but leave some black there) and add another band of red fabric.



I was thinking the same thing - cutting the black just at the hole and adding another band of fabric or even a ruffle. If you don't have enough of the red dot, yellow would be really cute. Of course applique would be cute, too, if you feel comfortable with that process.



HeatherSue said:


> I don't think so.  Does anyone else know if you can do this?  I wish because I just listed 4 new designs last week and no one has bought them. I thought they were pretty darn cute!



I've never seen any feature on Et** that allows for notification of new listings. However, you could start a mailing list and put a notice of that in your shop announcement so people know how to sign up. Then all you need to do is send an email maybe once each week to let people know of new items. That way you know it's going only to people who want such a notice.

BTW - Bravenet has a free mailing list feature that many people use for this purpose.


----------



## *MickeyFan*

Hi Guys.  It's been a LONG time since I have been over here.  I do keep up with the tread, by looking at all your creations, but i don't have time to read and post so I just admire from afar.  I am looking for some fabric, and was hoping someone out there would be willing to part with theirs.  I can't find it on the selling sites, and I am pretty sure it's long gone out of the stores.  I got mine at Joanns.  Anyway, if someone here has some they are willing to part with please PM me.  :


----------



## lori123

Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...
> 
> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After......



I would just cut the bottom off above the cut and add a ruffle!


----------



## Adi12982

*MickeyFan* said:


> Hi Guys.  It's been a LONG time since I have been over here.  I do keep up with the tread, by looking at all your creations, but i don't have time to read and post so I just admire from afar.  I am looking for some fabric, and was hoping someone out there would be willing to part with theirs.  I can't find it on the selling sites, and I am pretty sure it's long gone out of the stores.  I got mine at Joanns.  Anyway, if someone here has some they are willing to part with please PM me.  :



We have a fabric swap thread - you may have more luck there.  There is a link in the first post to it


----------



## HLAuburn

disneymommieof2 said:


>




Adorable outfits!  Love the cake!  Did you make your DD's outfit?  Where did you find the Mulan applique design?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Castle, I love your Back to school dress!  Adorable!

I also really liked the princess sundresses.  They are gorgeous and they look so comfortable.



minnie2 said:


> Here is the new scrounchie bag I made with some Sis boom fabric.  I enlarged the pattern because I like my bags big.  I also forgot to take pics of the inside.  OOPS!  My stuff is all in it so no pics.  I put 2 pockets.
> I Did a contrast of Sisboom libby fabric around the top and the inside and I wanted it for the bow too but I didn't have enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just booked at my ADR's for our upcoming trip and I got CRT for breakfast on Nikki's 10th bday!  That was her request
> DH request was LeCelier and we got it too!
> We also booked :
> Jiko's dinner
> Ohana's breakfast with friends
> Citricos dinner
> Tusker house Breakfast
> SciFi dine in Dinner
> Boma breakfast
> Liberty Tree Dinner which I hate but DH and Nikki love it
> Chef Mickey's breakfast
> Narcoossee's Dinner
> Crystal Palace last breakfast
> 
> What do you all think???
> 
> Back to see what else I missed!


Cute bag and Great ADR's!


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my latest for my little one.  I was about to give uo last night!  After almost finishing the dress, I realized I had not done the bottonholes.  Well, one of the buttonholes woukld not work!  After trying twice, and ripping it out twice, I had to just sew the one strap on.  Thankfully I can still get it on and off her.  Hopefully I will be able to at the end on Sept as well


Your girls are adorable.  I love the dress!


disneymommieof2 said:


> I had to put them in photobucket- So now I know I haven't posted these on here!
> Sorry I couldn't find many with out a bunch of other peoples kids in them.So here is lucas and sophia in their outfits. The other picture is the mushu cake and dessert sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from the baby shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my favorites from our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a share site set on shutterfly with the rest of the trip pictures. If you are interested you can check there or pm me.



Wow.  I love the outfits and the cake!  Looks like a nice party.  I love the pictures from your vacation too.


Adi. . . I sent you a PM about the bandanas from Hobby Lobby. . .


----------



## disneymommieof2

HLAuburn said:


> Adorable outfits!  Love the cake!  Did you make your DD's outfit?  Where did you find the Mulan applique design?


I did make her outfit.  I used the simply sweet for the top, made a stripwork skirt added that to the top. I made up the obi. The Mulan, Mushu and little brother designs were from Heathersue. I'll pm you the link.


----------



## bunny213

I love this fabric so much..and would love to do an applique with it...would anyone have two 6 X 6 inch squares??   Wasn't there one too with just children's heads that was similiar??  I think I saw it WAAAAAY back in the beginning of this thread somewhere.    I'm one of the new people to this thread and I'm still learning....very slowly I might add....     What does CASE mean??   I've finally learned to just take my time with the appliquing (sp??), and it's looking a bit better.
   Also....where do you all get your t-shirts from?   Funny - I bought two from
Hobby Lobby - and then 2 from a different Hobby Lobby...the same sizes, but after getting them home and comparing them....they're so different!!   The label is the same on both of them.   Where can I get quality shirts that wash up pretty decently??
    You all are such a big help...and so friendly to boot!!   I love this thread and have become very addicted.....thank you all!!   Barb






*MickeyFan* said:


> Hi Guys.  It's been a LONG time since I have been over here.  I do keep up with the tread, by looking at all your creations, but i don't have time to read and post so I just admire from afar.  I am looking for some fabric, and was hoping someone out there would be willing to part with theirs.  I can't find it on the selling sites, and I am pretty sure it's long gone out of the stores.  I got mine at Joanns.  Anyway, if someone here has some they are willing to part with please PM me.  :


----------



## HLAuburn

disneymommieof2 said:


> I did make her outfit.  I used the simply sweet for the top, made a stripwork skirt added that to the top. I made up the obi. The Mulan, Mushu and little brother designs were from Heathersue. I'll pm you the link.



Got it! Thanks~!  Wonderful job on the outfit...I love it b/c its so different from all the other things you see out there.  Too cute


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> We had our second baby at home.  We didn't bother to tell our family until after the birth ~ I just didn't want to listen to my Mother and sister give me grief for it.  And as it turns out, midwife didn't make it on time (I had a really long first labor so wasn't expecting baby #2 to come so speedily) and dh caught (dleivered) our little girl.  It was awesome and I wouldn't have changed a thing.  I hope for the best for you.  I thinks it's great that you chose a birthing center.



Thanks so much for sharing your experience with me.  There is a hospital three miles away, and if need be, I'll go to it. . . and the place I go to is very careful - if there is ANYTHING questionable about your health and such you have to go to the hospital - they won't put you or your baby at risk just because, but people don't understand that.  I don't have issues with anyone that wants to go to a hospital - I just want to avoid it if I can.  the c-section rate in Miami is over 70%!!  And for women who are overweight, like I am, it is over 80% - I don't want a c-section to be the first choice just because I'm fluffy!  Plus the head midwife wheer I go has delivered over 10,000 babies!  That sound slike experience to me (have you ever seen house of babies - that is where I am going - http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/).  Anyhow, if the baby isn't in a good position or showing any signs of distress it can't be born there, same goes for me.  I love the attention and time I am always given there at my appointments and wouldn't change my experience thus far for anything - but our mom's don't agree and my mom doesn't think I can make it without drugs - geeze mom, thanks for the vote of confidence!  My grandmother had two of her four at home, and she is the only one that seems ok with it.


----------



## ibesue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.



Awww, I am so sorry to hear, but she is happy and out of pain.  You had a great last day with her and so many wonderful memories.  You will always think of her when you are sewing.  Or cooking collards.   I will keep your family in my prayers.  



snubie said:


> I want to publicly thank Marah for her help with this applique design.  I couldn't find just what I was looking and Marah was able to help me out.  THANK YOU MARAH!



Turned out so cute!



Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...
> 
> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After......



You have gotten lots of good advice.  If it were me, I probably would take the black part off the dress and redo the black part of the dress.    I am never very creative when changing things around.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my latest for my little one.  I was about to give uo last night!  After almost finishing the dress, I realized I had not done the bottonholes.  Well, one of the buttonholes woukld not work!  After trying twice, and ripping it out twice, I had to just sew the one strap on.  Thankfully I can still get it on and off her.  Hopefully I will be able to at the end on Sept as well



So cute.  Both of the girls are adorable.



disneymommieof2 said:


> I had to put them in photobucket- So now I know I haven't posted these on here!
> Sorry I couldn't find many with out a bunch of other peoples kids in them.So here is lucas and sophia in their outfits. The other picture is the mushu cake and dessert sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from the baby shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my favorites from our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a share site set on shutterfly with the rest of the trip pictures. If you are interested you can check there or pm me.



Love the Mulan party!  It turned out great!!!  Looks like you had a great vacation!

I had more quotes but who knows where they went?  
So, if I missed you, I am thinking about you!


----------



## emcreative

Can anyone tell me to what size (numbered and measurements) the Feliz pattern goes up to?  Thanks!


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> Can anyone tell me to what size (numbered and measurements) the Feliz pattern goes up to?  Thanks!



I think it's 9/10. Hayleigh size is in the middle at 5/6 and there are 2 more sizes above that.


----------



## jenb1023

Okay. . .you guys have been chatty the last day or so.  I was keeping up there for ahwile.  I was going to do a multi-quote but there is some work on my desk calling my name so it has to be a quick drive-by post.

T-beri - the baby is adorable and so are all of the family photos.  I like the story behind her name too.  

I forget who did the back-to-school dress but it looks great - I have a similar material and I think that is going to be my first dress.

Juju - great job on the dresses!

Wendy - I wish my DD was lucky enough to have an aunt as wonderful as you.

Moonk's Mom - sorry to hear about your Granny but it sounds like you had an amazing last day.  

I know I am missing a lot but need to get back to work.  I hope to get started on my first non-pillowcase dress this week.  (Thanks again to everyone for the suggestions on what to start with.)


----------



## eeyore3847

It is that time of year. I think my kids are the first to go back to school on the board 
Here they are in front of the house ready to go. JoJo just had to wear those shoes... There are shoes on there way I got online that would have been perfect.. oh well.. and anastasia wanted to wait a day to wear an outfit I made her..










In JoJo's Class!





Anastasia's class.









It is nice and quiet with just me and nicholas here..... 

Lori


----------



## Jenjulia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, today begins another week of work for me.  I have found a new way to look at it.  I have only 35 more actual days of work until we go to Disney.  Heck, anyone can do anything for 35 days.
> 
> I did start making DH a shirt to match Hunter's and my dress.  Unfortunately, DH has gotten into shape, round is a shape and it may be too small for him.  I also don't have any more material.
> 
> Finally, as Tinka_bell knows so well, if there is a scam for a sewing machine I can find it.  I found two scams yesterday, one was obvious the other she told me was the same one someone else here found.  The global garage sale one.
> I trusted my gut and knew that both were fishy.  So it still is just something to keep researching and thinking about.
> 
> I also I like the Janome machines.  Which is easier to learn and more functional, Janome or Brother?



I have both a Janome and a Brother sewing machine. My Janome is an older model. A computerized 4048 from Hancock's that I bought on clearance for $150, four years ago. It was originally around $500. It is the same as the Decor Excel, I think? I love it. Runs extremely smoothly. Good workhorse machine. My mom has a Janome Quilter's edition and a Gem Gold (she has a Bernina too). My aunt has a fancier Janome (and a Bernina) and really likes hers and they both use their Janomes first, before the Berninas. 

I bought my Brother last fall. I had looked at Pfaff, Viking, Bernina, Janome and Babylock to compare. What I liked about the Brother was how user friendly it is. I did buy one with a lot of bells and whistles and I am glad I did because I use them but I would have been happy with just some of the bells and whistles too. The machine is so user friendly compared to the other brands. Plus it has the Disney embroidery patterns in the machine, which is nice.

Comparing the two? The Janome is quieter by far. I don't know if it's because the Brother is an embroidery/sewing machine or what, but it is much noisier and the dealer says it's "normal" noise. The Brother is a lot fussier about thread, etc...but I think that's because it is both sewing/embroidery. There are different bobbin holders for sewing and for embroidery. 

The Brother has a lot more bells and whistles, so the Janome isn't used very often anymore. BUT they are both great machines. Good luck finding one, I'm sorry you keep running into scammers. That's so frustrating!


----------



## TinaLala

I'm so sad.  DD10 isn't interested in anything I'm making.  I just made that last Minnie shirt and I asked her if she wanted something like it, but she said no.  I'm thinking if I can make something HM-like then she'll be happy.  It just makes me so sad that DD7 will have tons of customized outfits, but DD10 won't.  Maybe I'll make iron-on shirts for her.


----------



## *MickeyFan*

Adi12982 said:


> We have a fabric swap thread - you may have more luck there.  There is a link in the first post to it



Thanks!  I will try over there 



bunny213 said:


> I love this fabric so much..and would love to do an applique with it...would anyone have two 6 X 6 inch squares??   Wasn't there one too with just children's heads that was similiar??  I think I saw it WAAAAAY back in the beginning of this thread somewhere.    I'm one of the new people to this thread and I'm still learning....very slowly I might add....     What does CASE mean??   I've finally learned to just take my time with the appliquing (sp??), and it's looking a bit better.
> Also....where do you all get your t-shirts from?   Funny - I bought two from
> Hobby Lobby - and then 2 from a different Hobby Lobby...the same sizes, but after getting them home and comparing them....they're so different!!   The label is the same on both of them.   Where can I get quality shirts that wash up pretty decently??
> You all are such a big help...and so friendly to boot!!   I love this thread and have become very addicted.....thank you all!!   Barb



I get most of my shirts from Old Navy and The Childrens Place.
I am sure I have some scraps big enough for you.  Please PM me


----------



## MouseTriper

*ANOTHER WAY TO HONOR NOAH*

For those of you who have been touched by Noah's story, PLEASE check this other thread out for a possible way to honor Noah.  *Noah made a difference.  Please help share Noahs story with as many people as possible.  He shall not be forgottenour littlest hero!!!*

http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33001604#post33001604

THANKS!!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, today begins another week of work for me.  I have found a new way to look at it.  I have only 35 more actual days of work until we go to Disney.  Heck, anyone can do anything for 35 days.
> 
> I did start making DH a shirt to match Hunter's and my dress.  Unfortunately, DH has gotten into shape, round is a shape and it may be too small for him.  I also don't have any more material.
> 
> Finally, as Tinka_bell knows so well, if there is a scam for a sewing machine I can find it.  I found two scams yesterday, one was obvious the other she told me was the same one someone else here found.  The global garage sale one.
> I trusted my gut and knew that both were fishy.  So it still is just something to keep researching and thinking about.
> 
> I also I like the Janome machines.  Which is easier to learn and more functional, Janome or Brother?



I don't know how easy the Brothers are to learn, but I LOVE my Janome 9000. It is several years old and has a special card to be able to transfer designs from my pc to the machine, but I love it. Maybe one of these days I'll be able to upgrade to one with a usb connection


----------



## VBAndrea

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience with me.  There is a hospital three miles away, and if need be, I'll go to it. . . and the place I go to is very careful - if there is ANYTHING questionable about your health and such you have to go to the hospital - they won't put you or your baby at risk just because, but people don't understand that.  I don't have issues with anyone that wants to go to a hospital - I just want to avoid it if I can.  the c-section rate in Miami is over 70%!!  And for women who are overweight, like I am, it is over 80% - I don't want a c-section to be the first choice just because I'm fluffy!  Plus the head midwife wheer I go has delivered over 10,000 babies!  That sound slike experience to me (have you ever seen house of babies - that is where I am going - http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/).  Anyhow, if the baby isn't in a good position or showing any signs of distress it can't be born there, same goes for me.  I love the attention and time I am always given there at my appointments and wouldn't change my experience thus far for anything - but our mom's don't agree and my mom doesn't think I can make it without drugs - geeze mom, thanks for the vote of confidence!  My grandmother had two of her four at home, and she is the only one that seems ok with it.



After I replied to you the first time I saw you were from Miami and almost pm'd you back to ask if that was the birthing center you were using.  It looks awesome and funny thing is the doula we had for our first birth moved to Florida and I saw her on the show once.

Women give birth without pain medication all the time.  My water broke 36 hours before my first was born (we lied to the hospital about what time it broke so I wouldn't get induced) and I did it without any medication at all.  Fatigue was my biggest problem.  My second labor was short (5 hours) so the pain was more intense, but still very bearable.  You'll do perfectly fine and I think a drug free birth is one of the best gifts you can give your child.


----------



## ibesue

eeyore3847 said:


> It is that time of year. I think my kids are the first to go back to school on the board
> Here they are in front of the house ready to go. JoJo just had to wear those shoes... There are shoes on there way I got online that would have been perfect.. oh well.. and anastasia wanted to wait a day to wear an outfit I made her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In JoJo's Class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anastasia's class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice and quiet with just me and nicholas here.....
> 
> Lori



It just seems so early???  I think I saw on Facebook that another Diser's DC were headed back to school today!!  When do they get out of school?  The girls are so cute in their BTS outfits!!!


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> After I replied to you the first time I saw you were from Miami and almost pm'd you back to ask if that was the birthing center you were using.  It looks awesome and funny thing is the doula we had for our first birth moved to Florida and I saw her on the show once.
> 
> Women give birth without pain medication all the time.  My water broke 36 hours before my first was born (we lied to the hospital about what time it broke so I wouldn't get induced) and I did it without any medication at all.  Fatigue was my biggest problem.  My second labor was short (5 hours) so the pain was more intense, but still very bearable.  You'll do perfectly fine and I think a drug free birth is one of the best gifts you can give your child.



Thanks for your words and encouragement. . .   I appriciate them more than you know!


----------



## CastleCreations

eeyore3847 said:


> It is that time of year. I think my kids are the first to go back to school on the board
> Here they are in front of the house ready to go. JoJo just had to wear those shoes... There are shoes on there way I got online that would have been perfect.. oh well.. and anastasia wanted to wait a day to wear an outfit I made her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In JoJo's Class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anastasia's class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice and quiet with just me and nicholas here.....
> 
> Lori



I can't believe your school lets them wear tank tops. I'm so jealous. It's SOOOO hot here in Florida and they don't let them wear them.


----------



## princessmom29

VBAndrea said:


> After I replied to you the first time I saw you were from Miami and almost pm'd you back to ask if that was the birthing center you were using.  It looks awesome and funny thing is the doula we had for our first birth moved to Florida and I saw her on the show once.
> 
> Women give birth without pain medication all the time.  My water broke 36 hours before my first was born (we lied to the hospital about what time it broke so I wouldn't get induced) and I did it without any medication at all.  Fatigue was my biggest problem.  My second labor was short (5 hours) so the pain was more intense, but still very bearable.  You'll do perfectly fine and I think a drug free birth is one of the best gifts you can give your child.



I think birthing centers are such a great resource! I didn't have that option as we lived in a smaal town when I had DD. I also think that epidurals are pushed way too hard by hospitals as a "you must do this" thing. I made my wished clear to my doc before hand, and the only reason i had an epidural was b/c we knew the baby was 9 lbs and would probably need assistance making her appearance, and i would likely need a lot of stitches. I wanted to do as much on my own as possible, and I labored all the way to 8 cm without it. That was the point at which it had to be put in if we were going to use it. I did fine as far as pain b/c  although I was in a hospital, I was allowed to walk the entire time up until the epidural was it, and I think that was what made the difference in needing the meds versus not. I could not have labored that long in a bed.I barely made it the half hour they made me stay in the beginning to get a heart rate tracing. I honestly don't believe epidurals ar harful to the child in any way as the medication stays in mom's epidural space and doesn't get transfered to the baby. Mine came out kicking and screaming!! Some of the other drugs the give in an IV, like staydol do transfer though. Long story short, I did fine without the epidural and I feel like i could have delivered without it if she wasn't 9 lbs, but if you need it get it would be my advice. I was glad I had it when it took 45 min to stitch me up after. (sorry if that is TMI, but it along with the fact that the doc had to use froceps were the entire reason for my epidural. It was just not preactical to deliver that large a baby without it in my situation)


----------



## princessmom29

CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe your school lets them wear tank tops. I'm so jealous. It's SOOOO hot here in Florida and they don't let them wear them.



I was just thinking the same thing. It is sooo hot here and our kids all wear uniforms with sleeves.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mizzoumom said:


> Everything I have seen here is beautiful.  I am wanting to start sewing for my daughter can anyone offer help/advice?


I'd recommend the simply sweet dress with the jumper style bodice from CarlaC on youcanmakethis.com  if you want practice before that, in the bookmarks are directions for a pillowcase style dress.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my latest for my little one.  I was about to give uo last night!  After almost finishing the dress, I realized I had not done the bottonholes.  Well, one of the buttonholes woukld not work!  After trying twice, and ripping it out twice, I had to just sew the one strap on.  Thankfully I can still get it on and off her.  Hopefully I will be able to at the end on Sept as well


So sweet!


disneymommieof2 said:


> I had to put them in photobucket- So now I know I haven't posted these on here!
> Sorry I couldn't find many with out a bunch of other peoples kids in them.So here is lucas and sophia in their outfits. The other picture is the mushu cake and dessert sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from the baby shower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my favorites from our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a share site set on shutterfly with the rest of the trip pictures. If you are interested you can check there or pm me.


These pics are awesome!  I really love the Mulan outfits and cake.


eeyore3847 said:


> It is that time of year. I think my kids are the first to go back to school on the board
> Here they are in front of the house ready to go. JoJo just had to wear those shoes... There are shoes on there way I got online that would have been perfect.. oh well.. and anastasia wanted to wait a day to wear an outfit I made her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In JoJo's Class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anastasia's class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice and quiet with just me and nicholas here.....
> 
> Lori


Love the outfits; I too am jealous about the tank tops.


----------



## anggye

Can someone help me again? I am finally trying to post pictures, and I am not able to do it. I am following Heather's directions, but I think it's user error. TIA


----------



## troijka

*mom2rtk*

Sorry to "shout", but you posted a pic awhile back of a Cinderella dress with a bow on the rear to DIE for.  Did you just make the bow on your own or do you have any advice where I can find a pattern/directions for one like it????
TIA!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

troijka said:


> *mom2rtk*
> 
> Sorry to "shout", but you posted a pic awhile back of a Cinderella dress with a bow on the rear to DIE for.  Did you just make the bow on your own or do you have any advice where I can find a pattern/directions for one like it????
> TIA!!!



Hi there! Feel free to shout, as I often skim over a lot of the thread. You guys move fast and it's hard to keep up! Is this the one?






This was one of my more involved bows, but still not hard. I'll assume you don't want it rhinestone studded, nor would I recommend it.... Big mistake!!!

I do use a single thickness of netting on the inside of my bow fabric, which becomes a double layer when it's folded over. For this style, I construct the "ties" separately and sew them to the bow when it's done. I use snaps to attach it to the back of the dress.

If you need more details, feel free to PM me. Are you working on a special costume??


----------



## DznyDreamz

Hi everyone.

I haven't posted in this thread for quite some time, but I have a new project in mind and am looking for some inspiration by you uuber-creative ladies.

My daughter is doing the Pirate's League makeover in October and I'm wondering if any of you have made any pirate princess type dresses that you can share with me.

Thanks so much!!

Ciaran


----------



## aksunshine

So I finished Isabelle's Pooh top, but I am ripping the bottom 2 teirs off. I'll redo them tomorrow. It will still look basically the same, just rufflier!


----------



## anggye

These are school bags I made. I have been into bags lately!!












This is what my 3year oldDD refers to as Elpheba Minnie. This is one of the 1st appliques I have done, still not as great as you ladies and Tom, but I feel that the more I practice, the better I will get!!


----------



## Tweevil

The Moonk's Mom said:


> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.


Sending my blessings to her and your family today.  She seems like quite an awesome lady and you will meet again.   Just never forget her and never let anyone else forget her either.  Sounds like she shared a lot of love with you and when you feel like reaching for the phone to call her just ask her anyway, she's there... even if you can't see her.  



mom2rtk said:


> If a person adds you as a "favorite seller" they will get emails from time to time with new items you have listed. Also, as a seller, you can use their email marketing tool to "announce" new items. An email is also sent out to your subscribers when you do a store sale. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me!


Woo hoo!  I have to do that!



Floridamomof2 said:


>


Looks like a wonderful place for a ribbon or ruffle. 



ncmomof2 said:


>



What cutie patooties!  Love the dress!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I had to put them in photobucket- So now I know I haven't posted these on here!
> Sorry I couldn't find many with out a bunch of other peoples kids in them.So here is lucas and sophia in their outfits. The other picture is the mushu cake and dessert sushi.


Nice outfits!  And I do cakes and the musha is just tooo cute!    I heart Mushu   I may have to borrow the idea one day.



TinaLala said:


> I'm so sad.  DD10 isn't interested in anything I'm making.  I just made that last Minnie shirt and I asked her if she wanted something like it, but she said no.  I'm thinking if I can make something HM-like then she'll be happy.  It just makes me so sad that DD7 will have tons of customized outfits, but DD10 won't.  Maybe I'll make iron-on shirts for her.



I have a 10 year old boy and here I am making frilly girlie outfits just because.  I had him in the fabric aisle the other day asking him if there was something I could make for him and he wasn't interested... so I am a nut   Funny thing is I just make the outfit and then give it to someone who has a girl - last 2 (easy little halter with the tiered ruffle skirts that I am practicing) went to my niece and a girl at works daughter...  
I feel your pain....


----------



## tracipierce

Ok so I'm finally done with the sewing!!! we leave for WDW in almost 2 days and I never thought I was going to get it all done.

Thanks again to Revrob for the helpful advice - the skirt you helped me with is the stripwork skirt for animal kingdom, sorry this picture turned out so bad 

Thanks to all you ladies and gentleman for all the inspiration, me and my DD have really enjoyed getting these outfits ready for our trip, thanks also to Heathersue for such wonderful applique designs which were a pleasure to do!!!

Ok so as promised the photos.....

Animal kingdom outfit





Cupcake outfit for 1900 Park Fare













Icecream cone outfit for beaches and cream




Lilo and stitch dress for Ohana breakfast













Lilo and stitch Pj's - just because I had a bit of fabric left over for the shorts 









Lollipop outfit













Chef Mickey's outfit









Pink Minnie outfit









Whew, that just about does it!!!!  Sorry there was so many pics 

This was my first attempt at making hairbows, I think they took me longer than making the outfits 

Thanks for looking


----------



## VBAndrea

princessmom29 said:


> I think birthing centers are such a great resource! I didn't have that option as we lived in a smaal town when I had DD. I also think that epidurals are pushed way too hard by hospitals as a "you must do this" thing. I made my wished clear to my doc before hand, and the only reason i had an epidural was b/c we knew the baby was 9 lbs and would probably need assistance making her appearance, and i would likely need a lot of stitches. I wanted to do as much on my own as possible, and I labored all the way to 8 cm without it. That was the point at which it had to be put in if we were going to use it. I did fine as far as pain b/c  although I was in a hospital, I was allowed to walk the entire time up until the epidural was it, and I think that was what made the difference in needing the meds versus not. I could not have labored that long in a bed.I barely made it the half hour they made me stay in the beginning to get a heart rate tracing. I honestly don't believe epidurals ar harful to the child in any way as the medication stays in mom's epidural space and doesn't get transfered to the baby. Mine came out kicking and screaming!! Some of the other drugs the give in an IV, like staydol do transfer though. Long story short, I did fine without the epidural and I feel like i could have delivered without it if she wasn't 9 lbs, but if you need it get it would be my advice. I was glad I had it when it took 45 min to stitch me up after. (sorry if that is TMI, but it along with the fact that the doc had to use froceps were the entire reason for my epidural. It was just not preactical to deliver that large a baby without it in my situation)



If you made it to 8cm without an epidural chances are you would have made it the whole way.  That happened to a friend of mine -- she finally got the epidural and then delivered 15 minutes later.  Everyone is different regarding their pain tolerance.  I think a lot of people just give up right away though or have themselves programmed to think they must have an epidural (or any type of pain meds).  It really is a very personal choice and hopefully everyone makes the right decision for herself.  I am, however, very willing to encourage and support anyone who is interested in natural childbirth.  It's a wonderful experience and can be very empowering.  It can also be very exhausting too!  My first was 8lbs 13oz and had a huge head -- I had a nasty tear from him, but it was the head circumference rather than the weight.


----------



## JUJU814

Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.

Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL

I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.

instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.

HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up. 

I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.

Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"

I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.

A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?


----------



## princessmom29

VBAndrea said:


> If you made it to 8cm without an epidural chances are you would have made it the whole way.  That happened to a friend of mine -- she finally got the epidural and then delivered 15 minutes later.  Everyone is different regarding their pain tolerance.  I think a lot of people just give up right away though or have themselves programmed to think they must have an epidural (or any type of pain meds).  It really is a very personal choice and hopefully everyone makes the right decision for herself.  I am, however, very willing to encourage and support anyone who is interested in natural childbirth.  It's a wonderful experience and can be very empowering.  It can also be very exhausting too!  My first was 8lbs 13oz and had a huge head -- I had a nasty tear from him, but it was the head circumference rather than the weight.



I know i could have made it the whole way now in hindsight but the fear was with a large baby and a small pelvis i was going to need a section, and in a hurry if her shoulders got stuck, so it was done as a safety measure. It was a judgement call and the doctor asked that I get it b/c she really had doubts if the baby was going to fit and didn't want to have to wait for a spinal should we end up in distress. She is a really great doc who had her kids without, but she said if she were in the same situation she would have had it done. guess that was my point. If there is any question about the safety of the baby.


----------



## jessica52877

We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!


----------



## jessica52877

Oops! I resized them. Sorry!


----------



## DznyDreamz

VBAndrea said:


> If you made it to 8cm without an epidural chances are you would have made it the whole way.  That happened to a friend of mine -- she finally got the epidural and then delivered 15 minutes later.  Everyone is different regarding their pain tolerance.  I think a lot of people just give up right away though or have themselves programmed to think they must have an epidural (or any type of pain meds).  It really is a very personal choice and hopefully everyone makes the right decision for herself.  I am, however, very willing to encourage and support anyone who is interested in natural childbirth.  It's a wonderful experience and can be very empowering.  It can also be very exhausting too!  My first was 8lbs 13oz and had a huge head -- I had a nasty tear from him, but it was the head circumference rather than the weight.



Well, not to create controversy, but I consider myself a "victim" of natural childbirth and in NO WAY found it wonderful or empowering. Pain and torture would be the words that I would choose.

I was induced and it had taken almost 20 hrs to get my first contraction. My water had broke but nothing was happening. They wouldn't give me the epidural for fear it would stall the contractions. They did however give me staydol (sp???) which basically puts you in a coma but doesn't remove pain. So I would pass out cold and wake up screaming in agony.  At one point I vaugely remember some issues with the heartbeat, umbilical cord around the neck and an internal fetal monitor. I was totally out of it and had no idea what was going on and in incredible pain.  It was the worst of the worst.

So, like you say, everyone has different thresholds and what works for one person doesn't always work for others.  

You must be one tough woman if you "enjoyed" natural childbirth


----------



## princessmom29

DznyDreamz said:


> Well, not to create controversy, but I consider myself a "victim" of natural childbirth and in NO WAY found it wonderful or empowering. Pain and torture would be the words that I would choose.
> 
> I was induced and it had taken almost 20 hrs to get my first contraction. My water had broke but nothing was happening. They wouldn't give me the epidural for fear it would stall the contractions. They did however give me staydol (sp???) which basically puts you in a coma but doesn't remove pain. So I would pass out cold and wake up screaming in agony.  At one point I vaugely remember some issues with the heartbeat, umbilical cord around the neck and an internal fetal monitor. I was totally out of it and had no idea what was going on and in incredible pain.  It was the worst of the worst.
> 
> So, like you say, everyone has different thresholds and what works for one person doesn't always work for others.
> 
> You must be one tough woman if you "enjoyed" natural childbirth



Staydol is nasty stuff, and inductions are tough b/c of the pitocin ect that you are being given. Pitocin+ no epidural = agony. Sorry you had such a bad time. Something very similar happened to my best friend from college who ended up being sectioned anyway so it was all for naught.


----------



## JUJU814

DznyDreamz said:


> Well, not to create controversy, but I consider myself a "victim" of natural childbirth and in NO WAY found it wonderful or empowering. Pain and torture would be the words that I would choose.
> 
> I was induced and it had taken almost 20 hrs to get my first contraction. My water had broke but nothing was happening. They wouldn't give me the epidural for fear it would stall the contractions. They did however give me staydol (sp???) which basically puts you in a coma but doesn't remove pain. So I would pass out cold and wake up screaming in agony.  At one point I vaugely remember some issues with the heartbeat, umbilical cord around the neck and an internal fetal monitor. I was totally out of it and had no idea what was going on and in incredible pain.  It was the worst of the worst.
> 
> So, like you say, everyone has different thresholds and what works for one person doesn't always work for others.
> 
> You must be one tough woman if you "enjoyed" natural childbirth



After one completely natural childbirth which was completely miserable (to put it mildly) and 2 c sections..I'll take the c section..just tell me the date and time to show up!


----------



## DznyDreamz

Traci - I think the lollipop is my favorite, but they are all great!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!



Jessica - he is just so dang CUTE!!!! Did he enjoy his first day of school and riding the school bus????? What jibbitz does he have in his Crocs? Tim is currently wearing red mickey Crocs and Im afraid he lose Jibbitz cause of the different shaped holes....

We went tubin today - and it was pretty fun but went pretty fast due to the rain yesterday. Hannah and Tim had a ball and I think Elizabeth did too, but she was in a weird mood today - my guess is maybe she's getting sick (she is MISERABLE if she is even a tiny bit sick), but I hope not, we have beach vacation next week!!!!!!  Unfortunately, it was muddy around where we got in, and my Bill slipped and we think he twisted his knee and pulled a hamstring - any advice anyone - we are doing the RICE treatment.

Guess who is on the phone with Bill right now - you got it Daniel!!! lol!! he wants to come over soon - silly boy - he likes to play video games with his Uncle Bill....the other day I saw him whizzing by in the hospital on a big tricycle!! He had a huge grin on his face!!! Only about 6 more months of Chemo!!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

princessmom29 said:


> Staydol is nasty stuff, and inductions are tough b/c of the pitocin ect that you are being given. Pitocin+ no epidural = agony. Sorry you had such a bad time. Something very similar happened to my best friend from college who ended up being sectioned anyway so it was all for naught.



My doctor was widely known in the state for having the lowest rate of c-sections. He did everything he could to avoid a c-section. Not sure if that was good for me or not! LOL!!  My first contraction hit 10 mins before he said he would have to do a section.  It went from absolutely nothing to hitting the brickwall in about 5 mins. Not fun AT ALL!!  I'm sure not all childbirths are like mine or the world would have come to an end a long long time ago.

Between the pitocin, staydol, cord-around-the-neck issues, heartbeat problems, suction, severe jaundice and a heart mumor that lasted a few months, I considered childbirth h*ll and haven't tried it again!! Fortunately I have a beautiful "baby" girl (she's actually 8, but she's always gonna be my baby!)


----------



## Tweevil

Oh boy... I have to jump in and tell you all - I was in active labor for 40 hours - then pitocin.  No spinal, no happy stuff, nothing.  Matter of fact the Dr. left, went home and then came to see me in the Mat ward, thought for sure I would have had my son by then.  I heard him coming up the hall outside my room pitching a fit because I was still there.  After the pitocin it was about 4 hours and THEN I rec'd a wee little bit of morphine (I am still wondering where the rest is..lol )

And toward the end all of a sudden the nurse came in said they had to separate the table because they were going to dislocate my son's shoulder to get him out - well I remember thinking in my half stupid state like hell.  I guess I had enough because I pushed a couple of times and he shot out like a football - seriously - Dr caught him with one hand because he was getting ready to dislocate and was talking to the ex-husband (well not ex at the time but you know...)

Those who don't even get the wee bit of anything -  - Good on you!  You are some tough mama's.  

Little twerp my boy - I wouldn't trade him for all the stars and moon. 
I can't have any more babies - I am 1 for 4 - so I will be content gazing upon your little ones.


----------



## 3huskymom

tracipierce said:


> Ok so I'm finally done with the sewing!!! we leave for WDW in almost 2 days and I never thought I was going to get it all done.
> 
> Thanks again to Revrob for the helpful advice - the skirt you helped me with is the stripwork skirt for animal kingdom, sorry this picture turned out so bad
> 
> Thanks to all you ladies and gentleman for all the inspiration, me and my DD have really enjoyed getting these outfits ready for our trip, thanks also to Heathersue for such wonderful applique designs which were a pleasure to do!!!
> 
> Icecream cone outfit for beaches and cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipop outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Minnie outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that just about does it!!!!  Sorry there was so many pics
> 
> This was my first attempt at making hairbows, I think they took me longer than making the outfits
> 
> Thanks for looking



They look great! I esp. like the ones I left in the quote. Where did you find the lollipop fabric! It's great to see we are all keeping a roof over HeatherSue's head!



JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.
> 
> I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.
> 
> Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"
> 
> I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.
> 
> A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?



I think that's right. Usually when you add ruffles they are 2X as long as what you are attaching them to. I haven't done one of these yet, but it sounds right. You can do it!


----------



## DznyDreamz

Tweevil said:


> Oh boy... I have to jump in and tell you all - I was in active labor for 40 hours - then pitocin.  No spinal, no happy stuff, nothing.  Matter of fact the Dr. left, went home and then came to see me in the Mat ward, thought for sure I would have had my son by then.  I heard him coming up the hall outside my room pitching a fit because I was still there.  After the pitocin it was about 4 hours and THEN I rec'd a wee little bit of morphine (I am still wondering where the rest is..lol )
> 
> And toward the end all of a sudden the nurse came in said they had to separate the table because they were going to dislocate my son's shoulder to get him out - well I remember thinking in my half stupid state like hell.  I guess I had enough because I pushed a couple of times and he shot out like a football - seriously - Dr caught him with one hand because he was getting ready to dislocate and was talking to the ex-husband (well not ex at the time but you know...)
> 
> Those who don't even get the wee bit of anything -  - Good on you!  You are some tough mama's.
> 
> Little twerp my boy - I wouldn't trade him for all the stars and moon.
> I can't have any more babies - I am 1 for 4 - so I will be content gazing upon your little ones.



Sorry to hear your record is what it is.  I had 2 failures before my eventual success.  Fortunately the losses came early so it wasn't as difficult.

I have a friend who had a weak cervix and lost her baby after 6 months.  It was awful.  I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

Hard labor or not, I wouldn't give my daughter back for the world.


----------



## karamat

jessica52877 said:


> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!



I LOVE your first-day-of-school sign.  I saw something similar in a magazine a few years ago and plan on doing the same for DD when she starts school.  How did you make the sign?  Did you use your Cricut?


Our schools don't start until the 24th (my mom went back today - she's the registar at her school and I think my sister goes back next Monday - she's a 3rd grade teacher.) But listening to the National news tonight there was an article about swine flu and schools and the school they showed (maybe in CA) that was already on their 2nd week of classes!


----------



## 2cutekidz

JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.
> 
> I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.
> 
> Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"
> 
> I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.
> 
> A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?



Keep going, you're doing it right!!  It will make a beautiful, full, twirly skirt!!  I never do a bottom ruffle on these type of skirts because they are INSANELY long!!  I can't wait to see how yours turns out.


----------



## LisaZoe

JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.



The math looks right to me. I know the bottom 2 tiers do seem extremely long when they are not yet gathered but that's almost exactly how I make mine. I don't increase the number of patches for the bottom 2 tiers but otherwise the basic dimensions are the same. For example, if I started with 10 patches that are 5.5" wide, the second tier would have 10 patches 11" wide, the third 10 patches 22" wide and the bottom ruffle 10 patches (if they can still be called that LOL) the full width of the fabric, usually 42-44". I typically use 8-10 different fabrics so I only have one patch of that fabric on each tier. I think I used 8 prints on this one:


----------



## DznyDreamz

I love the back to school signs too. I wish I had started that from the beginning.

My cousin took a picture of her son every month with a sign of his age. Its really cool to look at them all lined up in a row now.


----------



## WDWAtLast

JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.
> 
> I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.
> 
> Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"
> 
> I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.
> 
> A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?



Yes - the fabric will stretch acroos your house!! My bottom ruffle/tier was about 20 feet long   But it turned out adorable!!! Thankfully I had a ruffler attachment but it took me an hour to pin the bottom ruffle to the next layer on the first dress- and I was sewing TWO dresses!

As for the autograph books - I wanted a "pretty" book, too, but ran out of time.  I LOVE all the printed pages - but I would have to make two books.  So I went to Hobby Lobby in the scrapbook section.  On the aisle that has albums, they have 4 x 6 inch "Memory Books" which are spiral bound notebooks with 18 thick cardstock pages - perfect for sharpie markers!!!  No bleeding through like I was afraid would happen on my printed pages.  The covers were red, purple, black or white.  I grabbed two each of red and purple and some scrapbook stickers - Mickey and friends and Princesses.  The girls had a blast decorating the covers and in about 10 minutes, they were done!!! And since I caught them on sale, $12.00 for all of it!!   I also like the fact that they can just open the book for a character to sign - they will not have to search for the character's printed picture page.  Good luck!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Jessica - he is just so dang CUTE!!!! Did he enjoy his first day of school and riding the school bus????? What jibbitz does he have in his Crocs? Tim is currently wearing red mickey Crocs and Im afraid he lose Jibbitz cause of the different shaped holes....
> 
> We went tubin today - and it was pretty fun but went pretty fast due to the rain yesterday. Hannah and Tim had a ball and I think Elizabeth did too, but she was in a weird mood today - my guess is maybe she's getting sick (she is MISERABLE if she is even a tiny bit sick), but I hope not, we have beach vacation next week!!!!!!  Unfortunately, it was muddy around where we got in, and my Bill slipped and we think he twisted his knee and pulled a hamstring - any advice anyone - we are doing the RICE treatment.
> 
> Guess who is on the phone with Bill right now - you got it Daniel!!! lol!! he wants to come over soon - silly boy - he likes to play video games with his Uncle Bill....the other day I saw him whizzing by in the hospital on a big tricycle!! He had a huge grin on his face!!! Only about 6 more months of Chemo!!!



Thank you Wendy! I was thinking about getting his hair cut but now looking at these pictures I think it is still okay. He did enjoy his first day except for the bus ride home. It took a little over an hour of them sitting on a hot bus to get everyone loaded and then dropped off. He was hot and sweaty and not happy. The first week usually takes longer to get it all straightened out for the kiddos!

I am glad that Daniel enjoys his Uncle Bill so much! I think of him often! I hope Bill is okay. 

Dallas has 4 Wall E jibbitz in his crocs (and we tend to wear crocs with socks). I know the socks look weird but for school I think it is better. Watch Tim's! We lost SO many in Dallas Mickey's. He is in a size 12/13 right now and we haven't lost one yet but in he 10/11 we lost several. Disney even has the little plastic pieces to put on the back in the shoe but our Christmas ones still managed to come off! I rebought one and Lin found one! I was getting irritated. I know we lost a CARS one before that and I am sure more! Now I put two little plastic pieces on one jibbitz if it is on a Mickey croc. But I have still had one fall out! I don't know how either! When at disney I am constantly checking his shoes!



karamat said:


> I LOVE your first-day-of-school sign.  I saw something similar in a magazine a few years ago and plan on doing the same for DD when she starts school.  How did you make the sign?  Did you use your Cricut?
> 
> 
> Our schools don't start until the 24th (my mom went back today - she's the registar at her school and I think my sister goes back next Monday - she's a 3rd grade teacher.) But listening to the National news tonight there was an article about swine flu and schools and the school they showed (maybe in CA) that was already on their 2nd week of classes!



Thanks! I am sure I saw it in a magazine but it would have been years ago! I didn't do Kindergarten and always regretted it. I figured I might as well start now! I also didn't get any good pictures last year. This year I took probably 50 and most of them turned out great!

Yes, I used my cricut. I have sure cuts alot and just used that. It is so easy to use the different fonts and weld the pieces. I am sure the other program is too just never tried it! I also made the colors match his outfit. I can just change the 1st to 2nd next year if I want. I used a glue stick and it will peel right off. Or I thought of printing out a picture and putting it in the scrapbook that way with the picture added to the side.



DznyDreamz said:


> I love the back to school signs too. I wish I had started that from the beginning.
> 
> My cousin took a picture of her son every month with a sign of his age. Its really cool to look at them all lined up in a row now.



I kind of did this with Dallas. I took a stuffed animal (build a bear bunny) and did it each month then every 6 months after the first year. I know I have forgotten some years but it is really cute to see the pictures. I just have him hold the bunny. When he was 2 weeks old he is actually wearing the build a bear shirt! I think I forgot when he turned 6 but I need to do 6 1/2 now. I also read that somewhere years ago.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I don't know about Cricuits but I did see it was 50% off at JoAnn's and there is also a coupon for 10% off your purchase.  

I think it is a good deal.


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know about Cricuits but I did see it was 50% off at JoAnn's and there is also a coupon for 10% off your purchase.
> 
> I think it is a good deal.



There is nothing better then an enabler alert! I should have enabled you guys the other night with the mix max's that were $20 at disneyshopping. I guess they probably still are! We LOVE ours! Well Dallas loves his so I will be loving mine when it arrives shortly! You can save an extra 10% off using your disney visa and go through ebates for I think 4% cash back!

For anyone who doesn't know a mix max is a disney version of an ipod. It is a bit trickier (probably) to get stuff on but once you got it figured out you got it! DH got it quickly! He is my dvd ripper!


----------



## JUJU814

WDWAtLast said:


> Yes - the fabric will stretch acroos your house!! My bottom ruffle/tier was about 20 feet long   But it turned out adorable!!! Thankfully I had a ruffler attachment but it took me an hour to pin the bottom ruffle to the next layer on the first dress- and I was sewing TWO dresses!
> 
> As for the autograph books - I wanted a "pretty" book, too, but ran out of time.  I LOVE all the printed pages - but I would have to make two books.  So I went to Hobby Lobby in the scrapbook section.  On the aisle that has albums, they have 4 x 6 inch "Memory Books" which are spiral bound notebooks with 18 thick cardstock pages - perfect for sharpie markers!!!  No bleeding through like I was afraid would happen on my printed pages.  The covers were red, purple, black or white.  I grabbed two each of red and purple and some scrapbook stickers - Mickey and friends and Princesses.  The girls had a blast decorating the covers and in about 10 minutes, they were done!!! And since I caught them on sale, $12.00 for all of it!!   I also like the fact that they can just open the book for a character to sign - they will not have to search for the character's printed picture page.  Good luck!!



My bottom tier/ruffle..is 36ish feet long. Yes, as long as my house. Literally. top tier: 55 inches
next one: 110
next one 220
ruffle: 440

I don't think I'll be able to let her wear it to a park lest some of the darn fabric gets stuck on the Winnie the Pooh ride when trying to disembark. LOLOLOLOL (I'm scared to death of that ride..our first trip my darling, wonderful, sweetness dh WAS NOT WATCHING DD when disembarking and she almost fell right in front of the moving ride. What a lovely, magical, family moment THAT was!!

But, it's something I have to do. I owe it to myself to make this dress dang it! My good friend said "Julie, who are you doing all this for? You or her?" My answer?? "oh totally me" She'll be thrilled just to go to Disney. 

I just have this emotional need to do some of these mommy things. I feel like sometimes I ignore the poor kids because I'm working so hard..even though I'm working hard for them.

I'm going to bed..so tired. Someone pray I don't trip on the houselong strip of disney patched fabric....


----------



## JUJU814

ps. regarding the autograph books. I was in the scrapbook store today and the lady showed me some really cool samples people had made. I would comment "oh..now do you sell these tags?" no..you have to cut them. Do you sell this? no..you cut them yourself. I think my reply out of frustration was "you've got to be *bleepin'* me!"
Last question to the lady? Will you please sell me your samples? Name your price!" LOL 

I think the memory book and stickers sounds like a great idea!

Julie


----------



## emcreative

Posting again, in case it was missed:

Does anyone have the maximum measurements (in US) for the Feliz dress pattern?  Thank you.

(AWESOME stuff posted today.  I am falling behind in posts and PM's.  Lizzie and Hannah got back yesterday so we had to go to the movies today to celebrate.  Only 3 days until GOTCHA DAY!  YIKES!  And I had to prep, tomorrow we have the computer repairman, Central air installer and cleaner all coming virtually at the SAME TIME. GAAAAHHH!)


----------



## Adi12982

It sounds to me that the culprit in a lot of the labor is heck or not that bad stories is petocin. . . . if i am able to go the birth center route, there is no petocin to be had, so that is a relief


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> It sounds to me that the culprit in a lot of the labor is heck or not that bad stories is petocin. . . . if i am able to go the birth center route, there is no petocin to be had, so that is a relief



Oh honey there are worse things than pitocin!!!  But I don't want to be one of those "tell the pregnant lady horror stories before she gives labor" people, lol.  Mostly because my first labor would scare the heck out of ya!  It was NOT typical AT ALL.

Let's just say when I was teaching high school English, the LifeSkills teacher wanted me to come over during her labor and delivery section and describe my experience in detail to the students.  She figured that might about take care of the "Don't Get Pregnant, You Teens!!!" section of her lectures.  

Actually I think having these two young boys has done that for me with at least my oldest daughter.  She is seeing (and participating in) all the work they are and says she is in NO rush to get pregnant (or do anything to make her that way).  It HAS made her want to be caseworker/social worker, though!


----------



## emcreative

Thank you got the measurements! (Thanks Toadstool!)


----------



## eeyore3847

ibesue said:


> It just seems so early???  I think I saw on Facebook that another Diser's DC were headed back to school today!!  When do they get out of school?  The girls are so cute in their BTS outfits!!!


oh thanks.. they start a little earlier because they have some extended holiday weekends and local events.. they get out at the end of may.



CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe your school lets them wear tank tops. I'm so jealous. It's SOOOO hot here in Florida and they don't let them wear them.



oh yes... have to be 3 finger lengths.. just no spagetti ones...



princessmom29 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It is sooo hot here and our kids all wear uniforms with sleeves.



there schools last year did not allow them.


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> Ok, I lost a HUGE multipost. UGH! so "le'me sum up"  (10 bonus points if you can name the movie )
> 
> Thank you for all of the wonderful compliments on my darling little Violet and her name.  It hasn't been well received by our families.  Until my grand found out that Violet was the name of her great grandmother...that changed her tune Though most do like the name Violet.
> 
> YES, I did have her in a birth center. It was a wonderful experience. I wish I'd done it w/ my other children.  No needles, no monitors...It was lovely. of course it was also my only non induction so it took FOR FREAKIN' EVER
> But it really didn't seem any longer than my others.  B was very impressed. He loved that we weren't confined to a hospital bed and could hang out and that he was able to be as close to me as he wanted.  We watched Juno LOL. and listened to really great music all day.  His parents brought Lily down and hung out.  My parents and Mac were in PA for a family reunion.  They thought I would have had the baby already when they booked the trip. Noone thought I was gonna make it full term. I was HUGE.
> 
> Here are some pics of the birth center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Crew hangin' out in the "living room"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the birthing tub.  I labored here for a while but didn't end up delivering there which actually turned out to be a good thing.  It was comfy and slowed down my contractions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bed where I had Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and against my better judgment I'm posting a pic of the happy family only moments after Violet was born.  NOT our best family photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my midwife, Andrea, doing Violets newborn exam.





t-beri said:


> For all of you cloth addicts...
> 
> Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is in pirate cloth   sometime just about a week old I would say, already starting to fill it out better even though she was down from her birth weight still  do not adjust the color on your monitor...she was a little jaundiced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and per Wendy here she is w/ Big Sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mac, when he finally got home to see her for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a great big sister.  She has her moments when she wants her own attention, which is understandable but she is very helpful and LOVES her to death.



Violet is beautiful T!  I love the picture of you guys as a family, it's really a great picture!  Can't wait to see more pictures of her and to see the customs she's going to wear!  And thank you so much for helping me get my baby fix.  I keep hoping my DH will change his mind and we will go for a fourth.



Stephres said:


> That is great! I am glad it helped someone. Every little girl needs a vida to wear to church, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I bought that off of ebay and I hated it when it came in. It had a small stain on it (not mentioned) and is pretty thin. It has sat in my closet for two years. When I decided to do the vida tutorial I decided to finally use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say Gavin is very good with her! While we were there he made his mom tea and showed Jacob how to replace the pacifier when it popped out of Violet's mouth, very important skills to me!



I didn't realize that you got to meet her (Violet)!  Lucky you!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.




I'm so sorry for your loss. Your view of her being in heaven with your Papa is fantastic.  


minnie2 said:


> T Vi is gorgeous!  I LOve the story of her name and your 1st family picture is perfect.  The kids look so adorable with her.
> 
> Steph LOVE the Vida!
> 
> Here is the new scrounchie bag I made with some Sis boom fabric.  I enlarged the pattern because I like my bags big.  I also forgot to take pics of the inside.  OOPS!  My stuff is all in it so no pics.  I put 2 pockets.
> I Did a contrast of Sisboom libby fabric around the top and the inside and I wanted it for the bow too but I didn't have enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just booked at my ADR's for our upcoming trip and I got CRT for breakfast on Nikki's 10th bday!  That was her request
> DH request was LeCelier and we got it too!
> We also booked :
> Jiko's dinner
> Ohana's breakfast with friends
> Citricos dinner
> Tusker house Breakfast
> SciFi dine in Dinner
> Boma breakfast
> Liberty Tree Dinner which I hate but DH and Nikki love it
> Chef Mickey's breakfast
> Narcoossee's Dinner
> Crystal Palace last breakfast
> 
> What do you all think???
> 
> Back to see what else I missed!




I think I'm hungry!  It looks like you got some great ADR's.


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Love the outfits; I too am jealous about the tank tops.


Thank you again. I really had a great first day.


jessica52877 said:


> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!



a first day photo with the sign is brilliant!!!! did have a great first day


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

anggye said:


> These are school bags I made. I have been into bags lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my 3year oldDD refers to as Elpheba Minnie. This is one of the 1st appliques I have done, still not as great as you ladies and Tom, but I feel that the more I practice, the better I will get!!



Katie said She is in love with the Wicked bag! We have a minor obsession here with it both of the girls can sing most of the soundtrack 


I bought a ton of fabric before the accident. I cannot wait to get back on my foot  so I can start sewing again! 

Have any of you seen the movie by Ricki Lake The Buisness Of Being Born? It was all about midwives and such. 
 I was not able to have any of my kiddos the "Natural " way  I had a Heart Shaped uterus and it wouldnt cooperate

I am Elizabeth Pierce on Facebook


----------



## ncmomof2

Adi12982 said:


> It sounds to me that the culprit in a lot of the labor is heck or not that bad stories is petocin. . . . if i am able to go the birth center route, there is no petocin to be had, so that is a relief




Pit is not that bad.  I used it for all four of my deliveries, including my last with no meds (10lb 7oz one week early).


----------



## t-beri

Stephres said:


> I have to say Gavin is very good with her! While we were there he made his mom tea and showed Jacob how to replace the pacifier when it popped out of Violet's mouth, very important skills to me!



LOL.  He was fascinated w/ his new tea brewing thingy from Teavana.   BUT I will say that he has always made me tea.  He asks me every morning if I would like a cup and rattles off all of the kinds we have.  He also knows exactly how much sugar I like what a guy!

and that pacifier thing....Lily will NOT re apply the plug for you. So it's a good thing Mac will


----------



## t-beri

Benita...YOU WANT MORE LOL  I did until Vi came but I'm kinda happy w/ our family right now. AND I am getting too old, this pregnancy was so tiring I just can't imagine doing it again in a couple of years.

GLORIB!!  Um, did I mention ( I think i did but it was the multiquote I lost) that Muhammad My Friend is my all time FAVE Tori song. But the list is long.


----------



## Tweevil

I have a foot question.... well not my foot - the Futura's feet.  The one that came with the machine is this really wide thing that doesn't hold pressure too well and I was trying to over stitch something and the material bunched up and was being pushed into the bobbin hole. (How are those technical terms - lol)

Is there anywhere that you guys could recommend to go to see what feet are used for what and where I could buy different feet for this thing?

Thanks for any help you can give me. 

(I suddenly have the craving to make a pair of socks )


----------



## emcreative

*CastleCreations*,
I keep forgetting to post, please tell your mother than my Hannah gives that back to school dress a big  .  She's totally in love with it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.

I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.

Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.
> 
> I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.
> 
> Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"
> 
> I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.
> 
> A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?



I thought the same thing.... totally had rows of fabric stretched around my whole house... I don't know if it helps you picture it, but here is the one I made for Taylor.... the fabric looked like too much for a almost 4 year old, but I love how it came out. Her petti's finally arrived and this looks even better with a pink petti under it, I need to take some new pictures. 

See it doesn't look like that much fabric once it is ruffled up and done: 






Here she is twirling.... all that fabric gave it a great twirl factor:





Sorry I didn't see this last night, I am still trying to catch up from being gone a week and getting ready for Disney World in like 11 days.


----------



## NiniMorris

Sorry...lost all my quotes... 


I'll add my very old two cents here on the natural delivery thing...

My three (ages 32, 27, 26) were all natural!  They were had in Army hospitals, and the only thing you got was "you can do it!"'s from the staff!  Meds were only given if you needed a C section.  My smallest was 8 lbs 6 oz, and my largest was 10 lbs 8 oz (and he was 24 1/2 inches long...now is 6'7"). 

My second one was induced (he was the biggie) but they stopped after 8 hours so the doctor could go home and I could rest...but he came anyway as soon as they stopped the drip!  (15 minutes later actually!)

My babies were all alert and noisy...and I always felt fine afterward.  I've seen many births since then where Mommy was given drugs to 'help' with the pain...Mommies seemed to be in more pain than I was and babies all had some sort of 'lethargy' afterwards.

If I had to do it over again it would be natural all the way.  My DIL didn't believe me, but she said afterward it wasn't near as bad as she thought it would be!  The whole thing of 'preparation' was the key!


BEAUTIFUL stuff being posted!  I'm so angry that I can't post anything yet!  I have finished my Pooh dresses for Crystal Palace and most of my t shirts.  I now feel my remaining stuff is do able!

Nini


----------



## Stephres

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!



Oh no, this is the last thing you need right now. I have been thinking of you and your family. I really loved your stories about your Granny.


----------



## emcreative

*The Moonk's Mom*
Prayers all goes as well as possible today. So sorry about the loss of your Granny.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!


I can't believe school is starting already for others.  We have 3 weeks to go.  But I love this photo and what a trooper.


----------



## VBAndrea

mirandag819 said:


> I thought the same thing.... totally had rows of fabric stretched around my whole house... I don't know if it helps you picture it, but here is the one I made for Taylor.... the fabric looked like too much for a almost 4 year old, but I love how it came out. Her petti's finally arrived and this looks even better with a pink petti under it, I need to take some new pictures.
> 
> See it doesn't look like that much fabric once it is ruffled up and done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is twirling.... all that fabric gave it a great twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this last night, I am still trying to catch up from being gone a week and getting ready for Disney World in like 11 days.



Are your second and third tier patches really 11 inches wide?  They just don't look that wide -- I guess you really gather them in ruffling!  I was looking back at old threads to get ideas and tips and I am in awe of you.  I can't believe you just started sewing in the spring.  You are truly inspiring!  

I finally hit the fabric stores and started printing some patterns today.  I'm going to start with a back to school dress.  I want to do lots for Disney but want it to be a surprise.  I think if my daughter receives her customs at the hotel with notes from Mickey and the princesses she'll be more excited about them.  Then again, every little thing she sees on here she says she wants for when she meets that particular character.  So I figure I'll do a back to school dress to get the sizing correct and dh will  be gone all of October and most of November, so I should have some good sewing time then (we're military as well).

Anyway, just wanted to let you I'm very impressed with all of your talent and you give me hope.  I can sew a little, but very little.  My only training was high school home ec (years and years ago) and I even managed to accidentally cut a hole in the skirt I was making.  Hopefully I'll do better this time around.


----------



## WDWAtLast

JUJU814 said:


> ps. regarding the autograph books. I was in the scrapbook store today and the lady showed me some really cool samples people had made. I would comment "oh..now do you sell these tags?" no..you have to cut them. Do you sell this? no..you cut them yourself. I think my reply out of frustration was "you've got to be *bleepin'* me!"
> Last question to the lady? Will you please sell me your samples? Name your price!" LOL
> 
> I think the memory book and stickers sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Julie



Here is a pic - nothing fancy, but the girls loved making them!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!


I asked my dad to say hi to granny and welcome her.  I hope you get everything fixed and once the things settle down you can get back to  a peaceful life



billwendy said:


> Guess who is on the phone with Bill right now - you got it Daniel!!! lol!! he wants to come over soon - silly boy - he likes to play video games with his Uncle Bill....the other day I saw him whizzing by in the hospital on a big tricycle!! He had a huge grin on his face!!! Only about 6 more months of Chemo!!!


Yeah!  Hi Daniel.  I am so happy he is up and playing.  Wendy, 6 months???  Prays always for him.


----------



## ncmomof2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!



Prayers for you today.


----------



## pixeegrl

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.



I am sorry for your loss but it seems you know she is in a better place HUGS! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Here is a pic - nothing fancy, but the girls loved making them!!



Okay, these would be perfect for my friend Angie's little ones to do for Disney...where did you get the little books?


----------



## princessmom29

Tweevil said:


> I have a foot question.... well not my foot - the Futura's feet.  The one that came with the machine is this really wide thing that doesn't hold pressure too well and I was trying to over stitch something and the material bunched up and was being pushed into the bobbin hole. (How are those technical terms - lol)
> 
> Is there anywhere that you guys could recommend to go to see what feet are used for what and where I could buy different feet for this thing?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> (I suddenly have the craving to make a pair of socks )


I know that you can order the feet on singer.com. If you put in your model number it will show you what is available for your machine and give you a discription of what it does. I have a CE-150 that I only use for embroidery, but I thought the sewing foot that came with it looked really big and awkward.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!



So sorry to hear about your Granny! I will say prayers for you and for her today. The hot water thing stinks! We just got ours fixed after 2 weeks of lighting it everytime we wanted a shower.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is my totally commitment to insanity that keeps me going

Today is the entries for baked goods at our local fair.  I stayed up until 10 pm last nite and then got up at 6 am today.  The entries have to be in by 9 am.  I have to wake up Hunter and load him up too and then drive 40 miles.  Insanity!  Then a full day at work.  Fun.

We have all kinds of yummy treats, brownies, chocolate chip cookies, rice krispy treats, blueberry muffins, etc.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas has 4 Wall E jibbitz in his crocs (and we tend to wear crocs with socks). I know the socks look weird but for school I think it is better. Watch Tim's! We lost SO many in Dallas Mickey's. He is in a size 12/13 right now and we haven't lost one yet but in he 10/11 we lost several. Disney even has the little plastic pieces to put on the back in the shoe but our Christmas ones still managed to come off! I rebought one and Lin found one! I was getting irritated. I know we lost a CARS one before that and I am sure more! Now I put two little plastic pieces on one jibbitz if it is on a Mickey croc. But I have still had one fall out! I don't know how either! When at disney I am constantly checking his shoes!



What plastic pieces can you put behind the jibbitz?  Can you buy just those pieces somewhere?  My dd has teh mickey mary jane crocs and we have lost pretty much all of her jibbitz!!!


----------



## mirandag819

VBAndrea said:


> Are your second and third tier patches really 11 inches wide?  They just don't look that wide -- I guess you really gather them in ruffling!  I was looking back at old threads to get ideas and tips and I am in awe of you.  I can't believe you just started sewing in the spring.  You are truly inspiring!
> 
> I finally hit the fabric stores and started printing some patterns today.  I'm going to start with a back to school dress.  I want to do lots for Disney but want it to be a surprise.  I think if my daughter receives her customs at the hotel with notes from Mickey and the princesses she'll be more excited about them.  Then again, every little thing she sees on here she says she wants for when she meets that particular character.  So I figure I'll do a back to school dress to get the sizing correct and dh will  be gone all of October and most of November, so I should have some good sewing time then (we're military as well).
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you I'm very impressed with all of your talent and you give me hope.  I can sew a little, but very little.  My only training was high school home ec (years and years ago) and I even managed to accidentally cut a hole in the skirt I was making.  Hopefully I'll do better this time around.




Aww thank you, you are so sweet. I am so glad I found this thread, and I am still a little impressed with myself, I never would have imagined I would be able to make so many things I like for Taylor for our trip in 11 days!! 

I think my first post on this thread mentioned I wanted to learn to sew, but I have never touched a sewing machine (I never even took home ec, I took accounting instead). I said I didn't think I would be able to finish 1 outfit before our August trip, but that I would love to practice so I would be better for next year's trip. Everyone was very encouraging and told me I could learn to make lots of things by then.

I still can't believe I have made Taylor 21 outfits I LOVE for our trip in such a short amount of time. This thread has been so helpful and encouraging, and I am really glad I found it (even though I have no time to do anything but sew these days). 

Trust me... if I can do it, you can too! 

And to answer your question... yes the middle two tiers started as 11 inches wide before seam allowances (1/4 inch) and gathering to half their size. The top was 5.5 inches wide and the bottom was 22 inches wide.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!



OH no!!!  I'm so sorry.  What horrible timing!  Your parents are "only 1 1/2 hours away"?????  That not a quick trip my friend.  Anway, thinking about you today and I hope the funeral is beautiful- I'm sure it will be


----------



## WDWAtLast

pixeegrl said:


> Okay, these would be perfect for my friend Angie's little ones to do for Disney...where did you get the little books?



At Hobby Lobby - in the scrapbook section with the albums.  They have a label on the front that says "Memory Book"  and they were $3.99 each (but all albums were 50% off when I shopped!)  They I  went to the sticker aisle and got the Disney stickers.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

WDWAtLast said:


> As for the autograph books - I wanted a "pretty" book, too, but ran out of time.  I LOVE all the printed pages - but I would have to make two books.  So I went to Hobby Lobby in the scrapbook section.  On the aisle that has albums, they have 4 x 6 inch "Memory Books" which are spiral bound notebooks with 18 thick cardstock pages - perfect for sharpie markers!!!  No bleeding through like I was afraid would happen on my printed pages.  The covers were red, purple, black or white.  I grabbed two each of red and purple and some scrapbook stickers - Mickey and friends and Princesses.  The girls had a blast decorating the covers and in about 10 minutes, they were done!!! And since I caught them on sale, $12.00 for all of it!!   I also like the fact that they can just open the book for a character to sign - they will not have to search for the character's printed picture page.  Good luck!!





Good find!!!  Here are the ones I made for Aisling (sorry, I didn't resize them in Photobucket)

















As I mentioned, I only made specific pages for the Fab 5, Tink, and the Princesses.  I'll add the embellishments for the other characters afterward.


----------



## aksunshine

I have to add to the natural childbirth...

I wanted to have Isabelle natural. 42 weeks came around and I was induced (I hate petocin and staydol!) I went in (at midnight) having light contractions that I couldn't really feel, the nurse told me I was contracting. If they had sent me away, home, whatever, I just know I would have been back soon to do it on my own like I wanted. Instead they softened my cervix and started a drip. Fastforward about 12 hrs. I was EXHAUSTED! I desperately wanted sleep, but my contractions and all of my family, particularly MIL, were driving me CRAZY! This is when they snuck me jello and gave me staydol. Hours later I finally talked the nurses into letting me walk, b/c they staydol was NOT working on me! Finally, about 8PM, I told them to give me the epidural, I don't think I really wanted it, but I was so TIRED! At that point I had cat napped, but had no real sleep for about 36 hrs. Naturally, it knocked me out! My water broke about 10PM. Of course, occasionally, my dialation was checked, by midnight I'd only dialated to 5cm. And little Isabelle was under too much stress. They began to prep me for c-section. I thought having my first child would be rough, especially since I wanted to do it on my own, w/o meds, but it was starting to become a nightmare! I had 2 student doctors instead of one good doctor, I swore that I would never let another student work on me again! Isabelle was born at 2:40AM, April 25, 2002. I was coming off of the drugs and shaking so badly I was terrified I was going to drop her. It was awful! The recovery for the c-sec was terrible. I hated the whole situation, except Isabelle!

I was told that I would be able to have my next child naturally, but when Levi was conceived, I was told they really don't do that anymore. We almost changed doctors, again, b/c of this, but I'm glad I stuck with him. A scheduled c-section with a doctor who knows what he is doing is A-OK in my book!


----------



## VBAndrea

pixeegrl said:


> I am sorry for your loss but it seems you know she is in a better place HUGS!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these would be perfect for my friend Angie's little ones to do for Disney...where did you get the little books?



FYI, I bought a hard covered sketch book at ACMoore (used a coupon and it was probably around $4).  It is 5.5 x 8 and has perforated tear out pages that I will then be able to transfer to a scrapbook.  I plan on decorating the cover with stickers.  One thing I haven't tried yet is to see if a big sharpie bleeds through the pages.  If it does I will just likely use every other page as there are 80 sheets and I can't imagine getting more than 40 autographs.  The pages are thicker than paper, but not cardstock.  For dd I'm making a fancier book.  I just thought I'd let you know what I found b/c I couldn't find any of those small scrapbooking books (we do not have a Hobby Lobby here).


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

VBAndrea said:


> FYI, I bought a hard covered sketch book at ACMoore (used a coupon and it was probably around $4).  It is 5.5 x 8 and has perforated tear out pages that I will then be able to transfer to a scrapbook.  I plan on decorating the cover with stickers.  One thing I haven't tried yet is to see if a big sharpie bleeds through the pages.  If it does I will just likely use every other page as there are 80 sheets and I can't imagine getting more than 40 autographs.  The pages are thicker than paper, but not cardstock.  For dd I'm making a fancier book.  I just thought I'd let you know what I found b/c I couldn't find any of those small scrapbooking books (we do not have a Hobby Lobby here).




Just wanted to comment on this!  Depending on the length of your trip/how often you want to stop and wait in line/and how many character meals you eat at you might reach 40 autographs EASILY!!!  You'll be shocked!


----------



## TinaLala

anggye said:


> These are school bags I made. I have been into bags lately!!
> [/IMG]



I love your bags - What pattern did you use for to make these bags?


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


>


Absolutely adorable!!



disneymommieof2 said:


>


I love the outfits!! SO cute!! The cake looks really cool, too!  It must have been disturbing to cut into Mushu.    I know it greatly disturbed me to cut into Sawyer's Nemo cake!



LisaZoe said:


> I've never seen any feature on Et** that allows for notification of new listings. However, you could start a mailing list and put a notice of that in your shop announcement so people know how to sign up. Then all you need to do is send an email maybe once each week to let people know of new items. That way you know it's going only to people who want such a notice.
> 
> BTW - Bravenet has a free mailing list feature that many people use for this purpose.


Thank you for the tips! I hadn't thought of using bravenet for something like that!



Adi12982 said:


> That sound slike experience to me (have you ever seen house of babies - that is where I am going - http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/).  Anyhow, if the baby isn't in a good position or showing any signs of distress it can't be born there, same goes for me.  I love the attention and time I am always given there at my appointments and wouldn't change my experience thus far for anything - but our mom's don't agree and my mom doesn't think I can make it without drugs - geeze mom, thanks for the vote of confidence!  My grandmother had two of her four at home, and she is the only one that seems ok with it.


I love that show!  I was wishing there was someplace like that around here when I had Sawyer!



eeyore3847 said:


>


They look so cute!  When I visited my in-laws in Arizona, I was so surprised to see how the school is set up!  It's all different buildings with no hallways!  It was so different from what we have around here!  



MouseTriper said:


> *ANOTHER WAY TO HONOR NOAH*
> 
> For those of you who have been touched by Noah's story, PLEASE check this other thread out for a possible way to honor Noah.  *Noah made a difference.  Please help share Noahs story with as many people as possible.  He shall not be forgottenour littlest hero!!!*
> 
> http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33001604#post33001604
> 
> THANKS!!!


That's a great idea, Beth!  



aksunshine said:


> So I finished Isabelle's Pooh top, but I am ripping the bottom 2 teirs off. I'll redo them tomorrow. It will still look basically the same, just rufflier!


Very cute!



anggye said:


>


Those bags are great!! The Minnie outfits are cute!  It's hard to do small details like that on a regular machine.  I always hand embroider the faces when I'm doing regular appliques (not on the embroidery machine).  There are very few people that can make little eyes and such look nice on a regular machine!  Another tip- bigger appliques are easier to do on a regular machine.  It's easier to get around the eyes and such when the applique is bigger. They are more time consuming since they are larger, though.



tracipierce said:


>


Bigger pictures, please!!  These all look like they'd be really cute, but my poor eyes can't see them!



JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.
> 
> I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.
> 
> Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"
> 
> I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.
> 
> A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?


That sounds about right!  When I made Tessa a dress with a tiered skirt, the bottom layer seemed impossibly long.  But, it looked great when it was done!



jessica52877 said:


> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!


Look at that little cutie!  He gets more handsome all the time, Jessica!



DznyDreamz said:


> Well, not to create controversy, but I consider myself a "victim" of natural childbirth and in NO WAY found it wonderful or empowering. Pain and torture would be the words that I would choose.
> 
> I was induced and it had taken almost 20 hrs to get my first contraction. My water had broke but nothing was happening. They wouldn't give me the epidural for fear it would stall the contractions. They did however give me staydol (sp???) which basically puts you in a coma but doesn't remove pain. So I would pass out cold and wake up screaming in agony.  At one point I vaugely remember some issues with the heartbeat, umbilical cord around the neck and an internal fetal monitor. I was totally out of it and had no idea what was going on and in incredible pain.  It was the worst of the worst.
> 
> So, like you say, everyone has different thresholds and what works for one person doesn't always work for others.
> 
> You must be one tough woman if you "enjoyed" natural childbirth


YIKES! I think every woman's birth experience is different.  We all experience different amounts of pain and find different things helpful.  I'm sorry you had such an awful experience!  I didn't have an epidural, but they actually gave me morphine when I was in labor with Tessa!  It did absolutely nothing for the pain, but it made it so I couldn't walk or move.  Great!  With Sawyer, I had some sort of pain meds that really helped me to relax between the contractions, but I was still coherent and the contractions still really hurt.  I didn't want a lot of interference because it seems like the more stuff they "do" to you, the more it leads to a c-section!


----------



## VBAndrea

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just wanted to comment on this!  Depending on the length of your trip/how often you want to stop and wait in line/and how many character meals you eat at you might reach 40 autographs EASILY!!!  You'll be shocked!



You may be right ~ we're definitely planning on 1900 Park Fair dinner and Akershus and I may also do the Tusker house breakfast.  I also know we'll be seeing the fairies at Pixie Hollow.  DD and I will be "into" the characters so dh and ds can ride the trains while dd and I wait in line.  Let's hope my book doesn't bleed through -- I'll have to try a page to test.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'll share my natural birth story. I was still in the military when I had my oldest. I was in VA and DH had just gotten out so he went back to PA to get a job. That way when I got out a few months later it would be an easy transition. I called the Navy hospital when my water broke that I was coming in. They said no you're not we're full go to the nearest hospital. So I going to have to use the doctor on call. DH was on his way down and the nurses told him to take his time I would be there all day. A few hours I was still only 2 cm so they gave me 1 drop of pitocin and a sedative because i would be there all day and needed my rest. MIL was with me and she left to get something to eat. When she left she had the remote for the tv near her which also had the call button on it and she forgot to bring in back by me.

I woke up after 45 minutes and had to push. I didn't have the call button near me and no one was around. I had to yell to get someone to come. The nurse didn't believe me but said we'll check any way. Sure enough I was ready to go. They had nothing ready and the doc on call was delivering another baby so a midwife came. A nurse ran down to the cafeteria to get mil and they got back to my room with only a few minutes to spare. I did tear alot and took almost an hour to stitch me up. DH missed the birth by 2 hours. Looking back I wish i would have said no to the pitocin at least until DH was there.

#2 was a much different story. I said no pitocin but was talked into the epidural. That birth went so smooth and was a normal birth. But I liked the birth with no epidural better. It was easier to push and the actual birth was painless. It is just the contractions that hurt. If and when we have another one I want to do another natural birth.

So there is my birth stories. Now I really should get to packing more. We decided to move using PODS and the first one comes on Friday and I am nowhere near being ready for it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am done with fair now other than cat show on Thursday.

Unfortunately, my applique got 3rd place which is like last place.  I just don't understand??  The stitching was all even and the edge looked good.  Maybe next year.


----------



## princessmom29

I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?


----------



## Adi12982

princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?



No opinion on if you need stitches. . . but I wanted to say sorry to cut your finger open - I've done that with my rotary cutter a few times. . . . now I am extra careful when I use it, but have clearly messed up after the first time.  My DH just tells me i need to be more careful - um, ok. . .lol!  Hopefully it starts feeling better soon!


----------



## jham

WDWAtLast said:


> Here is a pic - nothing fancy, but the girls loved making them!!



I love those!  I may just have to take the very long journey to HL!



princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?



Ouch!  Neosporin with pain relief might help it hurt less.  I love that stuff!


----------



## xdanielleax

princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?


Ouch!  That hasn't happened to me...YET..lol..but I'd be thinking the same thing you are!  I'd want to finish the outfit..lol..


PrincessMickey said:


> I'll share my natural birth story. I was still in the military when I had my oldest. I was in VA and DH had just gotten out so he went back to PA to get a job. That way when I got out a few months later it would be an easy transition. I called the Navy hospital when my water broke that I was coming in. They said no you're not we're full go to the nearest hospital. So I going to have to use the doctor on call. DH was on his way down and the nurses told him to take his time I would be there all day. A few hours I was still only 2 cm so they gave me 1 drop of pitocin and a sedative because i would be there all day and needed my rest. MIL was with me and she left to get something to eat. When she left she had the remote for the tv near her which also had the call button on it and she forgot to bring in back by me.
> 
> I woke up after 45 minutes and had to push. I didn't have the call button near me and no one was around. I had to yell to get someone to come. The nurse didn't believe me but said we'll check any way. Sure enough I was ready to go. They had nothing ready and the doc on call was delivering another baby so a midwife came. A nurse ran down to the cafeteria to get mil and they got back to my room with only a few minutes to spare. I did tear alot and took almost an hour to stitch me up. DH missed the birth by 2 hours. Looking back I wish i would have said no to the pitocin at least until DH was there.
> 
> #2 was a much different story. I said no pitocin but was talked into the epidural. That birth went so smooth and was a normal birth. But I liked the birth with no epidural better. It was easier to push and the actual birth was painless. It is just the contractions that hurt. If and when we have another one I want to do another natural birth.
> 
> So there is my birth stories. Now I really should get to packing more. We decided to move using PODS and the first one comes on Friday and I am nowhere near being ready for it.


I'm really hoping to have a natural birth experience this time.  With Violette, I was induced which of course made my contractions so bad that I needed an epidural, then the epidural slowed down my labor and I was stuck at 7 so they ended up giving me a c-section.  I really want a homebirth but we can't afford it.  So I am hiring a doula this time.  I don't want any interventions.


----------



## JUJU814

aksunshine said:


> I have to add to the natural childbirth...
> 
> I wanted to have Isabelle natural. 42 weeks came around and I was induced (I hate petocin and staydol!) I went in (at midnight) having light contractions that I couldn't really feel, the nurse told me I was contracting. If they had sent me away, home, whatever, I just know I would have been back soon to do it on my own like I wanted. Instead they softened my cervix and started a drip. Fastforward about 12 hrs. I was EXHAUSTED! I desperately wanted sleep, but my contractions and all of my family, particularly MIL, were driving me CRAZY! This is when they snuck me jello and gave me staydol. Hours later I finally talked the nurses into letting me walk, b/c they staydol was NOT working on me! Finally, about 8PM, I told them to give me the epidural, I don't think I really wanted it, but I was so TIRED! At that point I had cat napped, but had no real sleep for about 36 hrs. Naturally, it knocked me out! My water broke about 10PM. Of course, occasionally, my dialation was checked, by midnight I'd only dialated to 5cm. And little Isabelle was under too much stress. They began to prep me for c-section. I thought having my first child would be rough, especially since I wanted to do it on my own, w/o meds, but it was starting to become a nightmare! I had 2 student doctors instead of one good doctor, I swore that I would never let another student work on me again! Isabelle was born at 2:40AM, April 25, 2002. I was coming off of the drugs and shaking so badly I was terrified I was going to drop her. It was awful! The recovery for the c-sec was terrible. I hated the whole situation, except Isabelle!
> 
> I was told that I would be able to have my next child naturally, but when Levi was conceived, I was told they really don't do that anymore. We almost changed doctors, again, b/c of this, but I'm glad I stuck with him. A scheduled c-section with a doctor who knows what he is doing is A-OK in my book!



I think I'm the only person I know on this earth that would take a c section any day over another natural childbirth. That said, my c section ob was absolutely *amazing*..I had full confidence in him. For me, the recovery was *much* easier than the natural childbirth (took me weeks to be able to walk normal again!). That was just plain traumatic in more ways than one. Also, maybe the fact that they were scheduled made it a little easier? No labor, then emergency c section. I can imagine that would intensify the recovery. I had the whole horrible shaking stuff after all births..and the first one was no drugs. I know a lovely lady thas has had 12 children. She can drop a kid and is literally working in her garden the next day. I think that's awesome..but it sure isn't me!

Sigh...trying to decide if we're going to go for one more before I'm too old!

Julie


----------



## pixiefrnd

First, I love everything I have seen in the last couple days, now that I am finally caught up I can post some pics.  My youngest turned 8 on Friday so I made her an outfit, she wanted to go to the mall and ended up at Build a Bear and yesterday we decided to take the girls to the beach for the day.  I wish we could have stayed a couple days, the weather was great and the water felt wonderful but with no place to shower we didn't get too far in the ocean.  Oh, on a side note I have been sewing for years but have generally stayed away from clothing cause the patterns always look too complicated and I would have my sister in law re-work them and then tell me what to do, so 2 weeks ago I decided to buy everything on my wish list from Carla and must say WOW! I don't think I would buy a commercial clothing pattern again. So thank you Carla.






And as Hannah--





And at the Beach--


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worth to let him know what happened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?



Oh Ouch!  I dropped mine on my foot about a year ago.   It really hurt!  Have you had a tetanus shot lately?  I used the steri-strips too and kept it covered up.  Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## princessmom29

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Oh Ouch!  I dropped mine on my foot about a year ago.   It really hurt!  Have you had a tetanus shot lately?  I used the steri-strips too and kept it covered up.  Hope it feels better soon.



I had a tetanus 2 years ago. The last time I had stitches!! They are good for 5 years right??


----------



## pixiefrnd

I wanted to share a Sleeping Beauty dress with you since some of you have been doing them lately and I know someone doesn't want to see anymore Sleeping Beauty for a long time , sorry I just had to share.  This is what my SIL made for my niece last year.

The front--





The back--


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

pixiefrnd said:


> First, I love everything I have seen in the last couple days, now that I am finally caught up I can post some pics.  My youngest turned 8 on Friday so I made her an outfit, she wanted to go to the mall and ended up at Build a Bear and yesterday we decided to take the girls to the beach for the day.  I wish we could have stayed a couple days, the weather was great and the water felt wonderful but with no place to shower we didn't get too far in the ocean.  Oh, on a side note I have been sewing for years but have generally stayed away from clothing cause the patterns always look too complicated and I would have my sister in law re-work them and then tell me what to do, so 2 weeks ago I decided to buy everything on my wish list from Carla and must say WOW! I don't think I would buy a commercial clothing pattern again. So thank you Carla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as Hannah--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the Beach--


That cupcake outfit is so cute!  Gotta love the Hannah Montana wig!  I love the beach,  that looks like a neat place to go.


pixiefrnd said:


> I wanted to share a Sleeping Beauty dress with you since some of you have been doing them lately and I know someone doesn't want to see anymore Sleeping Beauty for a long time , sorry I just had to share.  This is what my SIL made for my niece last year.
> 
> The front--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back--


I like the way you did that!  Great job on the dress that is a difficult pattern.


princessmom29 said:


> I had a tetanus 2 years ago. The last time I had stitches!! They are good for 5 years right??


I think they are good for 10 years, but I am not certain.  Is it still throbbing?  Mine hurt for a long time, it was 1 inch long and kind of deep.  I probably should have gotten it stitched up but I was working on a fleece blanket for my brother and I needed to finish it up so it was late in the evening.  I probably would have been at the emergency room for a few hours.  Plus I am a big chicken.  Those things are super sharp! It left a scar on my foot and I couldn't wear heels to my brother's wedding, I had to wear some really boring sandals.


----------



## princessmom29

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That cupcake outfit is so cute!  Gotta love the Hannah Montana wig!  I love the beach,  that looks like a neat place to go.
> 
> I like the way you did that!  Great job on the dress that is a difficult pattern.
> 
> I think they are good for 10 years, but I am not certain.  Is it still throbbing?  Mine hurt for a long time, it was 1 inch long and kind of deep.  I probably should have gotten it stitched up but I was working on a fleece blanket for my brother and I needed to finish it up so it was late in the evening.  I probably would have been at the emergency room for a few hours.  Plus I am a big chicken.  Those things are super sharp! It left a scar on my foot and I couldn't wear heels to my brother's wedding, I had to wear some really boring sandals.



it is feeling much better. As long as I don't try to use it I am fine. I think it is going to be ok. Thanks to everyone for caring!!!! Typing with one hand is harder than I thought it was!!! At least it is my right hand ( I am left handed)!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Has anyone done a Remy or Ratatouille custom?  Love to see pictures


----------



## WDWAtLast

princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?



Ouch!! I would mainly be concerned if you cut a ligament/tendon.  Otherwise, a doctor might just steristrip it, anyway.  Keep it clean and dry - I wouldn't use any neosporin yet.  Hydrogen Peroxide if you feel you need to clean it better.  And tylenol for pain - motrin or aspirin can thin your blood = more bleeding.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

First- For you rotary cutting-accident-prone-ladies...
Are you using a guide ruler??? HOW are you cutting yourself?

and I forget who cut themselves- but if it were me, I wouldnt bother with stitches, but I would get some neosporin- it will help keep the skin from scabbing/drying- and help it heal faster.

I absolutely love the patchwork twirls!!
(sorry I didnt quote ya!)




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.


Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, I envy you that you can go to the funeral, it was so hard for me not to get to go to my Grammy's..probably a good thing, I had Hannah a week later.
Hope its a lovely day of memories and healing for all of you to be together.



Adi12982 said:


> T- thanks for your post about your birth center. . . looked wonderful.  I am going to one and everyone in my family is not happy about it.  Only DH and I are, and it is our decision so they have to deal - but boy would I love for them to be on board!  I'm glad you had a wonderful experience. . . hoping I can have the same.  I know everything has to look good for them to allow you to birth at the center, so I keep hoping all continues to go well.  Again, congrats!


Adi, the key is all about feeling confident in your choice. I know how you feel though, with Megan we wanted to be at the birthcenter, and early on shared this with my parents- my Father's face spoke volumes of how he disapproved of this. Of course I was super late and things didnt go as planned and I ended up at the hospital anyway (but with my midwives) and of course, with Hannah, yet again, didnt go as planned and had a c-section (with my midwife)
ultimately the goal is for you to be comfortable and happy with wherever you are. Cheering you on!!!



mizzoumom said:


> Everything I have seen here is beautiful.  I am wanting to start sewing for my daughter can anyone offer help/advice?


Did you get the help you needed? the first page of our thread gives loads ofg good advice!
www.youcanmakethis.com
but dont be afraid of a commercial pattern- I just take it to a quilt shop or somewhere that does clothes and ask for help if I get stuck



Floridamomof2 said:


> I a pic last week of a dress that I made for my DD.  See below...
> 
> Well yesterday while at church, they were cutting and she accidently cut her dress.  I tried to do a zig zag stitch but it was not working.  It was making little wholes where the needle stitched.  I don't know what to do short of cutting the 2" or so off the bottom and making it shorter and having her wear leggings with it.  I am so upset.  I even thought of putting something over it.  I have red rick rack and more of the mickey head, and some small zebra ribbon.  It just looks a little off... when I held it up to it.  Thanks for any help...
> 
> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After......



Im late on this, what did you decide to do?


----------



## princessmom29

WDWAtLast said:


> Ouch!! I would mainly be concerned if you cut a ligament/tendon.  Otherwise, a doctor might just steristrip it, anyway.  Keep it clean and dry - I wouldn't use any neosporin yet.  Hydrogen Peroxide if you feel you need to clean it better.  And tylenol for pain - motrin or aspirin can thin your blood = more bleeding.



I am almost certian it is not deep enough to have gotten anything, and it is moving fine. Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> They look so cute!  When I visited my in-laws in Arizona, I was so surprised to see how the school is set up!  It's all different buildings with no hallways!  It was so different from what we have around here!




oh yes... I have rarely seen a school that is a central buiding and everything is inside..... most of the schools around AZ that were built since the late 70's are all buildings everywhere... sometimes it takes awhile for the kids to remmember it all.


----------



## ibesue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!



You are in my prayers.  I know she is watching out for your family.



MinnieVanMom said:


> It is my totally commitment to insanity that keeps me going
> 
> Today is the entries for baked goods at our local fair.  I stayed up until 10 pm last nite and then got up at 6 am today.  The entries have to be in by 9 am.  I have to wake up Hunter and load him up too and then drive 40 miles.  Insanity!  Then a full day at work.  Fun.
> 
> We have all kinds of yummy treats, brownies, chocolate chip cookies, rice krispy treats, blueberry muffins, etc.



Yum, now I am hungry.



mirandag819 said:


> Aww thank you, you are so sweet. I am so glad I found this thread, and I am still a little impressed with myself, I never would have imagined I would be able to make so many things I like for Taylor for our trip in 11 days!!
> 
> I think my first post on this thread mentioned I wanted to learn to sew, but I have never touched a sewing machine (I never even took home ec, I took accounting instead). I said I didn't think I would be able to finish 1 outfit before our August trip, but that I would love to practice so I would be better for next year's trip. Everyone was very encouraging and told me I could learn to make lots of things by then.
> 
> I still can't believe I have made Taylor 21 outfits I LOVE for our trip in such a short amount of time. This thread has been so helpful and encouraging, and I am really glad I found it (even though I have no time to do anything but sew these days).
> 
> Trust me... if I can do it, you can too!
> 
> And to answer your question... yes the middle two tiers started as 11 inches wide before seam allowances (1/4 inch) and gathering to half their size. The top was 5.5 inches wide and the bottom was 22 inches wide.



21 outfits????  Wow, I am impressed!!!  I have a friend whose DH is in the Air Force.  Whenever he deploys, she always learns a new skill.  It helps pass the time!!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am done with fair now other than cat show on Thursday.
> 
> Unfortunately, my applique got 3rd place which is like last place.  I just don't understand??  The stitching was all even and the edge looked good.  Maybe next year.



Next year will be first place!!!



princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?



  As to not jinx myself, I will just say that the only time I have ever done anything like that was when I was using a caning knife doing stained glass windows a LONG time ago!  I got freaked out (had no insurance) at all the blood, so I ran water over it and put a bandage on it.  I didn't really look at it, other than to change the bandage for days.  But it healed fine and there isn't even a scar.  



pixiefrnd said:


> First, I love everything I have seen in the last couple days, now that I am finally caught up I can post some pics.  My youngest turned 8 on Friday so I made her an outfit, she wanted to go to the mall and ended up at Build a Bear and yesterday we decided to take the girls to the beach for the day.  I wish we could have stayed a couple days, the weather was great and the water felt wonderful but with no place to shower we didn't get too far in the ocean.  Oh, on a side note I have been sewing for years but have generally stayed away from clothing cause the patterns always look too complicated and I would have my sister in law re-work them and then tell me what to do, so 2 weeks ago I decided to buy everything on my wish list from Carla and must say WOW! I don't think I would buy a commercial clothing pattern again. So thank you Carla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as Hannah--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the Beach--



So cute!  Looks like the beach was fun!!  We went to the coast a few days ago.  We had tried to find ressies there but with Portland's heat wave, there were no rooms that we could find!

So my natural birth story!    My first DD was born LONG ago.  When I asked the doctor about med, etc, his comment was "don't you worry honey, we will take care of you."  So I went through 12 hours of labor, not too hard, the lady next to me was in much worse shape.    They finally stuck this really, really LONG needle in my back and DD was born a half hour later.  Now I had to lay on my back for 12 hours.    Most of the labor I had nothing, now I was stuck.  So we are talking about the 70's and now more & more people were getting into the natural childbirth thing!  So now preggo with #2.  We went to Bradley classes early on (yeah, I know everyone else went to LaMaze) and we learned a lot about being your own advocate in pregnancy.  So I go into labor and have decided to do it completely natural.  The doctor was very skeptical, but assisted when it got harder.  When it was time to go to the labor room, (yes they used to have separate labor/delivery rooms ) I asked to walk.  I guess that was pretty much unheard of and totally impressed the doctor!  I loved that I was not hooked up to any machines, etc.  So she was born without anything but a shot of lidocaine "down there" to help with the tearing.  

Now on to number 3.  She was already 2 weeks overdue with no signs of coming.  I was scheduled to go to the hospital and start the pict. stuff (can't spell today).  After 8 hours of nothing, all hooked up to machines, we were told we could have a C section or go home.  I was NOT leaving the hospital without that baby in my arms.  There was some concern about the size of her, so we went with the C section.  BTW, she was 10.6 pounds at birth, so I think we made the right choice!  

So now to my DD having her first.  It was rough and the doctor was determined to do whatever to keep her from having a C section.  Kadie was 9.6 at birth, was sunnyside up and never dropped down.  He was elbow deep trying to pull Kadie down and around.  My DD said Kadie would be an only child after that!    However, as time goes on, she thought maybe that wasn't the way to go and had Molly.  So this new doctor doesn't want the same thing to happen again.  He scheduled her to be induced, and if that didn't work, she would have a C section.  So 3 weeks before baby is due we head to the hospital.  I kept Kadie until my DH got there and then I was just helping them.  The nurse comes to check her, says she is about 4cm dilated and not effaced yet.  She is off to a office luncheon since we have time.  About 5 minutes after she left, DD says to her DH, I have to go to the bathroom NOW.  And she jumps off the bed.  A few seconds later, Tim is telling me to get the nurse!!  It took about 5 minutes to get the nurse back who runs in saying you are not having that baby in my toilet??  Yup, she had gone from 4 to 10, though all her hard labor in 9 minutes!!!  She was totally ready to deliver.  But after her first experience, she still asked for the epidural.   

I say this not to scare anyone, but to let you know that everyone and every labor is different!  And be your own advocate.  We didn't tell our parents we wanted a natural deliver even back then.  Its your decision and don't let others sway you!!

*Ok, this is for Lisa*
I am leaving Portland tomorrow, so I am sure the weather will be back to normal starting on Thursday!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

need some simple help..
anyone here from of know San Diego well...

I am thinking of taking the kids from the 21-23rd to san diego to just go to the beach for all day saturday... looking for a nice place to stay for 5 but not over priced.....

Lori


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> oh yes... I have rarely seen a school that is a central buiding and everything is inside..... most of the schools around AZ that were built since the late 70's are all buildings everywhere... sometimes it takes awhile for the kids to remmember it all.




And for some ODD reason someone built one of those elementary schools here in MICHIGAN...yes, an elementary school with no hallways inside!!!! Needless to say when the district had to close a building, that was the one! (Yes, please make my kids walk outside in -20 weather to go to the lunchroom!)


----------



## HeatherSue

Tweevil said:


> Oh boy... I have to jump in and tell you all - I was in active labor for 40 hours - then pitocin.  No spinal, no happy stuff, nothing.  Matter of fact the Dr. left, went home and then came to see me in the Mat ward, thought for sure I would have had my son by then.  I heard him coming up the hall outside my room pitching a fit because I was still there.  After the pitocin it was about 4 hours and THEN I rec'd a wee little bit of morphine (I am still wondering where the rest is..lol )
> 
> And toward the end all of a sudden the nurse came in said they had to separate the table because they were going to dislocate my son's shoulder to get him out - well I remember thinking in my half stupid state like hell.  I guess I had enough because I pushed a couple of times and he shot out like a football - seriously - Dr caught him with one hand because he was getting ready to dislocate and was talking to the ex-husband (well not ex at the time but you know...)
> 
> Those who don't even get the wee bit of anything -  - Good on you!  You are some tough mama's.
> 
> Little twerp my boy - I wouldn't trade him for all the stars and moon.
> I can't have any more babies - I am 1 for 4 - so I will be content gazing upon your little ones.


  Yikes!!!!



3huskymom said:


> It's great to see we are all keeping a roof over HeatherSue's head!


Right now I'm saving up for lasik eye surgery!  As Marah told me, when she gets a machine she's hoping to buy enough designs to own 1/2 the vision in my left eye!  At $2 or less profit/each, that could take a while! 



JUJU814 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to let her wear it to a park lest some of the darn fabric gets stuck on the Winnie the Pooh ride when trying to disembark. LOLOLOLOL (I'm scared to death of that ride..our first trip my darling, wonderful, sweetness dh WAS NOT WATCHING DD when disembarking and she almost fell right in front of the moving ride. What a lovely, magical, family moment THAT was!!
> 
> But, it's something I have to do. I owe it to myself to make this dress dang it! My good friend said "Julie, who are you doing all this for? You or her?" My answer?? "oh totally me" She'll be thrilled just to go to Disney.
> 
> I just have this emotional need to do some of these mommy things. I feel like sometimes I ignore the poor kids because I'm working so hard..even though I'm working hard for them.
> 
> I'm going to bed..so tired. Someone pray I don't trip on the houselong strip of disney patched fabric....


You are hilarious!!  I love reading your posts!



emcreative said:


> I had to prep, tomorrow we have the computer repairman, Central air installer and cleaner all coming virtually at the SAME TIME. GAAAAHHH!)


Stupid AC!



t-beri said:


> and that pacifier thing....Lily will NOT re apply the plug for you. So it's a good thing Mac will


That Gavin is such a great kid! 



Tweevil said:


> I have a foot question.... well not my foot - the Futura's feet.  The one that came with the machine is this really wide thing that doesn't hold pressure too well and I was trying to over stitch something and the material bunched up and was being pushed into the bobbin hole. (How are those technical terms - lol)
> 
> Is there anywhere that you guys could recommend to go to see what feet are used for what and where I could buy different feet for this thing?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> (I suddenly have the craving to make a pair of socks)


There are some links in Teresa's links to websites that even have video tutorials of how to use different feet!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of symapthy in the loss of my Granny.  You are all right, she was an amazing woman with so many gifts that she took time to share with so many.  I was lucky to have her in my life.  God truly blessed us all.
> 
> I can't sleep this morning...just the thought of the funeral today is in my mind...I really have no motivation to go...other than to honor her.
> 
> Plus...our water heater stopped working yesterday...I can't even deal with that right now...I'll make my way to the YMCA in a few hours to shower...thankfully no body is staying at our house.  We are driving back and forth to my parents during these days since so many out of state people are here, they can stay with my parents, we are only about 1 1/2 hours away, so not too bad...but I think my van can drive itself now!


 sweetie, I'll be thinking of you today, and praying that you get through it all okay.



mirandag819 said:


>


That is so stinkin' cute!  I love all the fabrics you used!



VBAndrea said:


> Anyway, just wanted to let you I'm very impressed with all of your talent and you give me hope.  I can sew a little, but very little.  My only training was high school home ec (years and years ago) and I even managed to accidentally cut a hole in the skirt I was making.  Hopefully I'll do better this time around.


I think most of us only had our home ec experience (if that) when we found this board!  It's amazing to see how far some people have come in such a short time!  You can do it, too!



WDWAtLast said:


>


Those look great!  I need to get some supplies so the kids can make some for our October trip!



WDWAtLast said:


> At Hobby Lobby - in the scrapbook section with the albums.  They have a label on the front that says "Memory Book"  and they were $3.99 each (but all albums were 50% off when I shopped!)  They I  went to the sticker aisle and got the Disney stickers.


Thank you for the tip!!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>


How fabulous are you?? Those pages are so cool!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am done with fair now other than cat show on Thursday.
> 
> Unfortunately, my applique got 3rd place which is like last place.  I just don't understand??  The stitching was all even and the edge looked good.  Maybe next year.


  I'm sorry you didn't place higher.



princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?


YEE-OUCH!!!  I hope it starts feeling better soon!  I haven't done that yet, but I'm always stabbing myself with needles.



JUJU814 said:


> I think I'm the only person I know on this earth that would take a c section any day over another natural childbirth.


Nope, my sister would definitely join you in that opinion! Teresa was in labor for 38 hours with Corey, and then she had to have a c-section.  They wouldn't give epidurals at the hospital!  That whole experience made me think I never wanted kids.  It's a good thing because I was only 17!  At least I changed my mind eventually.   I was still terrified when I went into labor with Tessa. But, everything really went pretty smoothly, thank goodness.



pixiefrnd said:


>


I LOVE the cupcake dress!  That beach looks like so much fun!



pixiefrnd said:


>


What a clever idea!!


----------



## emcreative

Heather, you're being kind to "my" eye, aren't you????  lol Treat it gently, at the rate things around here are breaking, the lack of space, the medical stuff the boys need (and no payment anywhere in sight- we found our they messed up some paperwork with the adoption so that will be delayed), it will be a while before I can even START making payments on that little booger! 

Of course, I can also tell my husband the stress of off this home upheaval and repair is getting to me, so he can either spend $1k on sewing stuff to make me feel better or $3k in therapy!    Think that will work?


----------



## jham

WDWAtLast said:


> Ouch!! I would mainly be concerned if you cut a ligament/tendon.  Otherwise, a doctor might just steristrip it, anyway.  Keep it clean and dry - I wouldn't use any neosporin yet.  Hydrogen Peroxide if you feel you need to clean it better.  And tylenol for pain - motrin or aspirin can thin your blood = more bleeding.



Actually Luke just got stitches in his forehead a couple of weeks ago and the ER doctor put neosporin on it and said keep putting neosporin on it.



eeyore3847 said:


> need some simple help..
> anyone here from of know San Diego well...
> 
> I am thinking of taking the kids from the 21-23rd to san diego to just go to the beach for all day saturday... looking for a nice place to stay for 5 but not over priced.....
> 
> Lori



I'll PM you or facebook you in a minute.  Maybe facebook, my PM box is always too full.


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just had a fun afternoon/evening with the neices and nephews. Their parents had a wedding to go to, and Bekah (17) was watching the younger 3 so we invited them over for Pizza. We had fun!! We had a pizza picnic in the living room and watched Fineas and Ferb - then popsicles on the front porch and then we decided to play in the sprinklers!! Fortunately I had a swim suit for each of them stored away for next year that they all wore even though Tim's and Hannah's were big on them. Bekah watched a movie on my IPOD while we played outside. But it was fun. Tim has been on this kick since I got home from MT that  he just keeps hugging me all the time because he "missed me too much and I was away too long" - how cute hearing that from a 4 year old!!


aww! I wish you were my grandma. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hello ladies. This is my forst time posting on here. I've been lurking for awhile but decided I should start posting already. So let me introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Sarah and I have 2 boys. I've only done basic sewing like jammies for the kids. Lately I haven't done much. Both Walmarts near me don't have fabric anymore and the quilting store closed too. Now the closest place is 45 minutes away so it makes it a little bit harder. After lurking on here for awhile I am so motivated to break out the machine again but my machine is all packed up because we are moving at the end of this month to Colorado. But I am super excited because I will have 3 fabric stores within 10 minutes of our new house. So this next month can not come fast enough.
> 
> So until then then I will just chat with you and admire your work. I can't wait to start sewing again and to share my creations with you.


How awesome that you are moving and will be closer to fabric stores. I have an hour drive to get to a big fabric store, so I feel your pain. I'm thankful we have 2 local shops that are 30 minutes away, but they are sooo expensive. Welcome to the thread, and I hope we get to see some of your creations soon!


emcreative said:


> I did have a feeling today like someone was watching us...


Omgosh.. you are too funny. 



JUJU814 said:


> I have some artists that I have exclusive contracts with that do drawing for me to digitize the artwork. One guy I met through my chiropractor and he's new..been working out very well..he just left a while ago. It's great to have someone to sit down and say..yeah, but make this more round etc. Another main artist I use I scooped while in Florida so every time I go to Disney I have a meeting with him.
> 
> Truthfully, I don't think I'll be doing any embroidering on anything else. I have the Ariel dress that Shannon (revrob) made for Emily and she used my shells on the top. I'll post a pic of Emily in it tomorrow. Right now I'm working on a patchwork twirly dress. Hopefully will have it done by tomorrow. My friend is doing a minnie dress and a pink cinderella mice dress for me.
> 
> Julie


With the volume of designs you put out I think you are super woman! How cool that you have an excuse to go to DW.. lol.. you can say you have to meet with your artist! So do you make lots of outfits with your own designs or not so much? I soo need inspiration other than Disney sometimes. 
Will you be selling the shell design?



TinaLala said:


> Okay so I went out on a limb and added a ruffle to the bottom of the shirt and I think it came out pretty good.


The ruffle looks great. I'm sure you are glad you added it huh?


t-beri said:


>


Aww! What a beautiful family. Thanks for sharing that first picture with us.



t-beri said:


> For all of you cloth addicts...
> 
> Here is Violet in her newborn cloth at 2 days old!


Aww! Those little diapers are so cute! I wish I had cloth diapered Hannah. Everyone around me said no and freaked out when I mentioned it. Love the picture of her with Lily! How sweet! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Finally, as Tinka_bell knows so well, if there is a scam for a sewing machine I can find it.  I found two scams yesterday, one was obvious the other she told me was the same one someone else here found.  The global garage sale one.
> I trusted my gut and knew that both were fishy.  So it still is just something to keep researching and thinking about.
> 
> I also I like the Janome machines.  Which is easier to learn and more functional, Janome or Brother?


Glad the scammer didn't get you.  Brother would definitely be easier to learn. They are known for their user friendly machines. I'm sure Janome would be fine too. I'd maybe look into which dealer in your area you'd like to be able to go to for parts/service. Dealer support is a big deal to me. It is why I paid full price for my serger.. then she went out of business... 


InkspressYourself said:


> Thank you so much.  I don't have a serger, so I just did the edge with the overcast foot.  I tried to hem the top ruffle and it just made it pucker, so I left the skirt with the overcast edge.  I'm thinking about going to walmart at lunch and buying the singer serger they have.  I'll need to ask my dh first.  Wish me luck.


Hehe.. it looks like you don't need a serger. I was almost positive you had done that on a serger. That being said I love my serger! I hope you can get one.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...I have to share some very sad news with all of you today.   In the past year and a half you have all been so sweet to pray with me and for me and my Granny as she has battled against many health problems.  During each of these times I have been so lucky to have her with me and my family a little longer.  Saturday must have been the most wonderful day we all enjoyed in some time.  She was in an assisted living facility that was beautiful, clean, great staff, wonderful roommate...it was perfect and she was happy.  We had my birthday party at the home with 16 members of my family.  She had a great time.  We all got to tell her we loved her...I held her hand, kissed her cheek...PERFECT DAY!  She enjoyed ice cream and cake...she laughed.
> 
> That night at 10:00 she went home to be with my Papa in heaven.  I know she missed him so and I think in my heart she knew we were all happy and safe.  So, today I miss her, but I know she is happy, she can walk, she can breath with out any trouble...she is healed and happy.  I will carry her with me forever and there will NEVER be a time I will not sit at my sewing machine and think of her.  When I needed to know how to do something, she was always just a phone call away.  I sat in her home at her sewing machine yesterday and knew she was with me...it is a love we will always share.  I walk around her house and I can smell the collards she taught me to cook (all good southner has to be able to cook good collards!) or hear the gospel music playing.  My heart is breaking for her to be near.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her today.


 Sorry about your grandma. I'm glad you have such fond memories of her.



snubie said:


>


That is so cute! I need to get some Cars fabric for a big give. This reminded me!



Floridamomof2 said:


>


You could put another row of ribbon on it, but really if it was me I'd just get more black fabric and redo the band. I do way more ripping than that on every dress I make.



ncmomof2 said:


>


Your DD's are gorgeous. They look so sweet in their princess dresses!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I had to put them in photobucket- So now I know I haven't posted these on here!
> Sorry I couldn't find many with out a bunch of other peoples kids in them.So here is lucas and sophia in their outfits. The other picture is the mushu cake and dessert sushi.


That dress is so cute! I think I commented it on it before, but it really came together so well. Such an original idea!


*MickeyFan* said:


> Hi Guys.  It's been a LONG time since I have been over here.  I do keep up with the tread, by looking at all your creations, but i don't have time to read and post so I just admire from afar.  I am looking for some fabric, and was hoping someone out there would be willing to part with theirs.  I can't find it on the selling sites, and I am pretty sure it's long gone out of the stores.  I got mine at Joanns.  Anyway, if someone here has some they are willing to part with please PM me.  :


Goodluck. Most people who have some don't want to get rid of it. It is very hard to find. I have some that I bought from another diser, and have seen it a few times on etsy. It does go for alot though.



eeyore3847 said:


> It is that time of year. I think my kids are the first to go back to school on the board
> Here they are in front of the house ready to go. JoJo just had to wear those shoes... There are shoes on there way I got online that would have been perfect.. oh well.. and anastasia wanted to wait a day to wear an outfit I made her..


They look so cute. I wish our shcools allowed our kits to not wear icky uniforms. No customs at all! Our schools start this Thursday. Hannah is still too little to go. 



mom2rtk said:


> Hi there! Feel free to shout, as I often skim over a lot of the thread. You guys move fast and it's hard to keep up! Is this the one?


That is gorgeous! 


aksunshine said:


> So I finished Isabelle's Pooh top, but I am ripping the bottom 2 teirs off. I'll redo them tomorrow. It will still look basically the same, just rufflier!


Very cute! Love the fabrics you chose.



anggye said:


> This is what my 3year oldDD refers to as Elpheba Minnie. This is one of the 1st appliques I have done, still not as great as you ladies and Tom, but I feel that the more I practice, the better I will get!!


Your kiddos are so cute! I love the bag too. Wicked is coming to New Orleans and I'll be there! 


tracipierce said:


>


Love them!
You sure have been busy. I love all of your appliques that you did.
I'd love to see a close up of the Lilo dress. that fabric looks really cute!




jessica52877 said:


> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!


Aww! He is so cute. It is hard to imagine that Hannah is only a couple years younger than him! No school for us yet.



DznyDreamz said:


> Well, not to create controversy, but I consider myself a "victim" of natural childbirth and in NO WAY found it wonderful or empowering. Pain and torture would be the words that I would choose.
> 
> I was induced and it had taken almost 20 hrs to get my first contraction. My water had broke but nothing was happening. They wouldn't give me the epidural for fear it would stall the contractions. They did however give me staydol (sp???) which basically puts you in a coma but doesn't remove pain. So I would pass out cold and wake up screaming in agony.  At one point I vaugely remember some issues with the heartbeat, umbilical cord around the neck and an internal fetal monitor. I was totally out of it and had no idea what was going on and in incredible pain.  It was the worst of the worst.


I feel the same as you. I was in labor for 22 hours before an emergency section. I would describe it as torture as well. I had 2 epidurals and neither of them worked. I begged and pleaded for them to come and see why it wasn't working and was told I was imagining that I could feel and move my legs. I felt those contractions and screamed in pain, but the nurses kept telling me I was imagining it. Yes.. torture is the word. 


LisaZoe said:


>


That is gorgeous! I love all those vibrant colors.





JUJU814 said:


> I think I'm the only person I know on this earth that would take a c section any day over another natural childbirth. That said, my c section ob was absolutely *amazing*..I had full confidence in him. For me, the recovery was *much* easier than the natural childbirth (took me weeks to be able to walk normal again!). That was just plain traumatic in more ways than one. Also, maybe the fact that they were scheduled made it a little easier? No labor, then emergency c section. I can imagine that would intensify the recovery. I had the whole horrible shaking stuff after all births..and the first one was no drugs. I know a lovely lady thas has had 12 children. She can drop a kid and is literally working in her garden the next day. I think that's awesome..but it sure isn't me!
> 
> Sigh...trying to decide if we're going to go for one more before I'm too old!
> 
> Julie


We're trying to decide if we should have another one too. I had a horrible birthing experience, so I am sure that contributes me to not wanting to have another. I am with you on the scheduled section too. I had a bad recovery from the section, but it is only because I had an infection. I will go to a better doctor and better hospital this time hopefully.. well if I decide to.



pixiefrnd said:


>


Really cute outfit! Is that a top and a skirt or is it attached?



mirandag819 said:


> Aww thank you, you are so sweet. I am so glad I found this thread, and I am still a little impressed with myself, I never would have imagined I would be able to make so many things I like for Taylor for our trip in 11 days!!
> 
> I think my first post on this thread mentioned I wanted to learn to sew, but I have never touched a sewing machine (I never even took home ec, I took accounting instead). I said I didn't think I would be able to finish 1 outfit before our August trip, but that I would love to practice so I would be better for next year's trip. Everyone was very encouraging and told me I could learn to make lots of things by then.
> 
> I still can't believe I have made Taylor 21 outfits I LOVE for our trip in such a short amount of time. This thread has been so helpful and encouraging, and I am really glad I found it (even though I have no time to do anything but sew these days).
> 
> Trust me... if I can do it, you can too!
> 
> And to answer your question... yes the middle two tiers started as 11 inches wide before seam allowances (1/4 inch) and gathering to half their size. The top was 5.5 inches wide and the bottom was 22 inches wide.


Your sewing journey really is amazing. I have been in shock with all of your creations. You really are an inspiration.. even to those of us who have been sewing for 10 plus years!



princessmom29 said:


> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?


Oh goodness.. How scary! I am glad to see you posting saying it is doing better.
 I am so clumsy. I am lucky to not have been through this already. I hate my rotary cutter. I seem to cut the ruler everytime I use it.
*Nicole*, so you have any tips to not do that???


----------



## JUJU814

*Toadstool* said:


> With the volume of designs you put out I think you are super woman! How cool that you have an excuse to go to DW.. lol.. you can say you have to meet with your artist! So do you make lots of outfits with your own designs or not so much? I soo need inspiration other than Disney sometimes.
> Will you be selling the shell design?



Hi, Oh you are so sweet. Truthfully, I am NO super woman. In fact, I spend many a day pulling my hair out trying to find more time for family. If I didn't have my nanny/housekeeper to keep my life in order, my family would have take out pizza every night!

Trust me, I use the artist as an excuse to go to Disney all the time. To dh: oh honey, you know, I really haven't met with Chris. I *really* need to! It always works.   Now to schedule him in around my ADRs!

I am ashamed to say this, but here goes. I do not make hardly anything for outfits with my own designs. I love digitizing, but when you are doing it for a living and testing etc, it gets to the point where if I do make something, I will often use a design I purchased! Sometimes I use my own. All the projects that my customers submit to me are major inspiration. I think after sitting here these past several days sewing outfits for Disney, my confidence in sewing has increased and I will probably make more for dd while she's still willing to wear the stuff.

As far as the shell design, do you mean the one Shannon used on the ariel dress for Emily? If so, that is already a design in one of my sets. I think it's the "Under the Sea" one. She surprised me by putting that on there as she already had purchased the designs in the past!

Regarding the patchwork twirl dress I'm working on. Here ye here ye! I would like to go on the record and say:

Any internal desire /emotional need that I've repressed all these years to sew ruffly things for my darling little cherub angel girl and make frilly girly things, has now been utterly and completely satisfied and I'm not sure I ever want to gather anything else as long as I live. I cannot even see straight. LOL I got the bottom ruffle done and sewn to the bottom tier. Ruffling the bottom tier now. Starting to see how this all works.

I'm tired, grumpy, hungry...and I'm doing all this for dd to wear to the happiest place on earth. There. I'm human! LOL

BTW, I have the Janome ruffler foot but it is scary looking and I haven't tried it yet..so I'm hand gathering and pinning. I pinned 30 feet or so. I've stabbed myself in the fingers, the belly, my right thigh and please oh Lord I hope I didn't drop a pin so the dog doesn't get it!

I think the kids ate something today....not sure....

Julie, who thinks she may be PMSing!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Really cute outfit! Is that a top and a skirt or is it attached?



It is a top and skirt, portrait peasant cut at the medium length and patchwork twirl.  Just got lucky and the hem on the top fell at the right place. Thanks so much.


----------



## LouiesMama

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, Oh you are so sweet. Truthfully, I am NO super woman. In fact, I spend many a day pulling my hair out trying to find more time for family. If I didn't have my nanny/housekeeper to keep my life in order, my family would have take out pizza every night!
> 
> Trust me, I use the artist as an excuse to go to Disney all the time. To dh: oh honey, you know, I really haven't met with Chris. I *really* need to! It always works.   Now to schedule him in around my ADRs!
> 
> I am ashamed to say this, but here goes. I do not make hardly anything for outfits with my own designs. I love digitizing, but when you are doing it for a living and testing etc, it gets to the point where if I do make something, I will often use a design I purchased! Sometimes I use my own. All the projects that my customers submit to me are major inspiration. I think after sitting here these past several days sewing outfits for Disney, my confidence in sewing has increased and I will probably make more for dd while she's still willing to wear the stuff.
> 
> As far as the shell design, do you mean the one Shannon used on the ariel dress for Emily? If so, that is already a design in one of my sets. I think it's the "Under the Sea" one. She surprised me by putting that on there as she already had purchased the designs in the past!
> 
> Regarding the patchwork twirl dress I'm working on. Here ye here ye! I would like to go on the record and say:
> 
> Any internal desire /emotional need that I've repressed all these years to sew ruffly things for my darling little cherub angel girl and make frilly girly things, has now been utterly and completely satisfied and I'm not sure I ever want to gather anything else as long as I live. I cannot even see straight. LOL I got the bottom ruffle done and sewn to the bottom tier. Ruffling the bottom tier now. Starting to see how this all works.
> 
> I'm tired, grumpy, hungry...and I'm doing all this for dd to wear to the happiest place on earth. There. I'm human! LOL
> 
> BTW, I have the Janome ruffler foot but it is scary looking and I haven't tried it yet..so I'm hand gathering and pinning. I pinned 30 feet or so. I've stabbed myself in the fingers, the belly, my right thigh and please oh Lord I hope I didn't drop a pin so the dog doesn't get it!
> 
> I think the kids ate something today....not sure....
> 
> Julie, who thinks she may be PMSing!





This was me two days ago!  I had this uncontrollable urge to make a patchwork twirl skirt...I forgot how dang long that bottom tier is!

The good news is that the upper tiers go MUCH faster!

Carla


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, Oh you are so sweet. Truthfully, I am NO super woman. In fact, I spend many a day pulling my hair out trying to find more time for family. If I didn't have my nanny/housekeeper to keep my life in order, my family would have take out pizza every night!
> 
> Trust me, I use the artist as an excuse to go to Disney all the time. To dh: oh honey, you know, I really haven't met with Chris. I *really* need to! It always works.   Now to schedule him in around my ADRs!
> 
> I am ashamed to say this, but here goes. I do not make hardly anything for outfits with my own designs. I love digitizing, but when you are doing it for a living and testing etc, it gets to the point where if I do make something, I will often use a design I purchased! Sometimes I use my own. All the projects that my customers submit to me are major inspiration. I think after sitting here these past several days sewing outfits for Disney, my confidence in sewing has increased and I will probably make more for dd while she's still willing to wear the stuff.
> 
> As far as the shell design, do you mean the one Shannon used on the ariel dress for Emily? If so, that is already a design in one of my sets. I think it's the "Under the Sea" one. She surprised me by putting that on there as she already had purchased the designs in the past!
> 
> Regarding the patchwork twirl dress I'm working on. Here ye here ye! I would like to go on the record and say:
> 
> Any internal desire /emotional need that I've repressed all these years to sew ruffly things for my darling little cherub angel girl and make frilly girly things, has now been utterly and completely satisfied and I'm not sure I ever want to gather anything else as long as I live. I cannot even see straight. LOL I got the bottom ruffle done and sewn to the bottom tier. Ruffling the bottom tier now. Starting to see how this all works.
> 
> I'm tired, grumpy, hungry...and I'm doing all this for dd to wear to the happiest place on earth. There. I'm human! LOL
> 
> BTW, I have the Janome ruffler foot but it is scary looking and I haven't tried it yet..so I'm hand gathering and pinning. I pinned 30 feet or so. I've stabbed myself in the fingers, the belly, my right thigh and please oh Lord I hope I didn't drop a pin so the dog doesn't get it!
> 
> I think the kids ate something today....not sure....
> 
> Julie, who thinks she may be PMSing!


Hrm.. Now I am wondering if I have that set too. I'll have to go look through my harddrive full of designs.. I have a pitiful amount of embroidery designs. It takes me so long to find things that I end up just buying or digitizing something else. I want to make Hannah an Ariel dress like that, and think that shell was the perfect compliment, so I need that set now if I don't have it. 
About the twirl skirt.. Can't you use a ruffler foot on your serger and just have it ruffle and serge the tiers together at the same time?? I haven't made one yet, so maybe I am completely off on that. Hannah can't wear skirts, so I haven't made one. I want to make a dress like Miranda, but don't have enough coordinating fabrics to do it. I have lots of fabric.. just not ones that match. 
I have the ruffler foot for my Evolve, and it seems to ruffle pretty good.I'm not sure how those tiers go together though, but I love that it serges the ends off as it ruffles. How handy is that? 
I use my ruffler foot for my sewing machine too, but it is a bit scary. It makes alot of noise, and I am always worried it will just break my machine. Also.. I kinda prefer gathers to pleats and with the ruffler foot for the sewing machine you get pleats. On the serger you get gathers though. It isn't terribly gathered though. I guess now I need to make one so I can understand all of you guys frustrations.



pixiefrnd said:


> It is a top and skirt, portrait peasant cut at the medium length and patchwork twirl.  Just got lucky and the hem on the top fell at the right place. Thanks so much.


Ah okay. Ya I was thinking it was attached, but figure it was an illusion.
Thanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

LouiesMama said:


> This was me two days ago!  I had this uncontrollable urge to make a patchwork twirl skirt...I forgot how dang long that bottom tier is!
> 
> The good news is that the upper tiers go MUCH faster!
> 
> Carla


Oooh! Can you do it on the serger with serger ruffles? Or does it not go together like that?
I might actually do it if I can do it on my serger. I'm in love with my serger.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

There are 126 Disboutiquers on Facebook so far...I didn't even realize that there were that many of us at all...let alone on FB!!!


----------



## aksunshine

I redid the Pooh:


----------



## jessica52877

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> What plastic pieces can you put behind the jibbitz?  Can you buy just those pieces somewhere?  My dd has teh mickey mary jane crocs and we have lost pretty much all of her jibbitz!!!



I am yet to find them just for sale. Disney is the only place they have them and they are attached to the jibbitz. Alot of people just throw them away! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Has anyone done a Remy or Ratatouille custom?  Love to see pictures



WHAT! I love Ratatouille! I had plans to make Dallas a custom but never did. Just doesn't sound like something you would like. LOL!



aksunshine said:


> I redid the Pooh:



I LOVE the new pooh!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Of course, I can also tell my husband the stress of off this home upheaval and repair is getting to me, so he can either spend $1k on sewing stuff to make me feel better or $3k in therapy!    Think that will work?


  That is really a great idea!  I really do hope that things settle down soon for you and your family.  Does that mean no adoption in 3 days??



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> There are 126 Disboutiquers on Facebook so far...I didn't even realize that there were that many of us at all...let alone on FB!!!


  I didn't know we were a section on FB, I just add people as friends.  Ummm.

Ok, done crying about my applique at the fair.  It just means I need to practice more and get better for next year.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> There are 126 Disboutiquers on Facebook so far...I didn't even realize that there were that many of us at all...let alone on FB!!!



I found 4 so far LOL I have not quite got the "hang" of FB. My BIL found me though LOL


----------



## disneymommieof2

livndisney said:


> I found 4 so far LOL I have not quite got the "hang" of FB. My BIL found me though LOL



I found you cindee! I wanna be your friend! 

Minnevanmom-There is a group called "disboutiquers" if you look at a persons wall it has their groups. click on that and then become a fan and you will be part of the "group".


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is really a great idea!  I really do hope that things settle down soon for you and your family.  Does that mean no adoption in 3 days??
> 
> I didn't know we were a section on FB, I just add people as friends.  Ummm.
> 
> Ok, done crying about my applique at the fair.  It just means I need to practice more and get better for next year.




Just search Disboutiquers and we'll pop up


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just search Disboutiquers and we'll pop up



Hey Kris a teen...... I started the dress   I cut out the top skirt LOL. I still have 12 hours LOL


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is really a great idea!  I really do hope that things settle down soon for you and your family.  Does that mean no adoption in 3 days??



The adoption is still (at this point) scheduled for Friday. It is a financial/medical coverage difficulty, so we'll be hurting a bit in those areas just when we find Ferb needs a lot more services!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Hey Kris a teen...... I started the dress   I cut out the top skirt LOL. I still have 12 hours LOL



You've gotten further than me!!  I ate dinner and now I'm heading to my monthly Starbucks "meeting"- although I'm all set up to get some sewing done when I get home


----------



## Adi12982

A DISBoards Admin closed the swap thread b/c someone mentioned the word "paid' when referring to some fabric Linnette had "traded" for.  Anyhow, I PMed the admin and would appriciate if some of you who use the board would too, because it is a valuable source for "swapping" especially harder to find fabrics


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> A DISBoards Admin closed the swap thread b/c someone mentioned the word "paid' when referring to some fabric Linnette had "traded" for.  Anyhow, I PMed the admin and would appriciate if some of you who use the board would too, because it is a valuable source for "swapping" especially harder to find fabrics



Thank you, you're right.  When I realized my mistake (yes, I am sorry) I PM'd another board member about OMG what do I do?!?! Um yeah, I should have PM'd the mod.  Totally did not think of it in my "Oh I messed UP!" panic moment.

(I'm SO sorry, I thought I was repeating correctly something for someone who no longer has board access and obviously got things screwed up in our communication.  Next time I think I will have someone give me "WORD FOR EXACT WORD" what to say and just copy/paste.

Sorry.  Yes, I'm the annoying screw up little sister of the disbo board.


----------



## Keurigirl

HELP! 

I'm in the middle of a stripwork skirt for my 2 year old... How do I know when I have enough panels sewn together? Any idea how long it needs to be? I did the 2" at the top and 5" at the bottom thing, but I'm not sure how long the top needs to be to make it really spinny. I have a pettiskirt to go under this so I don't want it to be too tight when I gather it up. 

I hope I'm making sense! THanks!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I found you guys on FB! 

Madi Let me take some pics of her outfit I made it was originally for Abby but she Loved it so it ended up Madis!

















I love her "Fancy poses" as she calls them

Here are the fabrics I bought 













Also we have been Adopted! By a cat Madi named Smelly Cat we call him Mel for short. He looked as if he rose from Pet Cemetery when he first arrived.


----------



## Sandi S

JUJU814 said:


> I think I'm the only person I know on this earth that would take a c section any day over another natural childbirth. That said, my c section ob was absolutely *amazing*..I had full confidence in him. For me, the recovery was *much* easier than the natural childbirth (took me weeks to be able to walk normal again!). That was just plain traumatic in more ways than one. Also, maybe the fact that they were scheduled made it a little easier? No labor, then emergency c section. I can imagine that would intensify the recovery. I had the whole horrible shaking stuff after all births..and the first one was no drugs. I know a lovely lady thas has had 12 children. She can drop a kid and is literally working in her garden the next day. I think that's awesome..but it sure isn't me!
> 
> Sigh...trying to decide if we're going to go for one more before I'm too old!
> 
> Julie



Nope _ you aren't alone! My first one was a 4th degree tear, 2nd and 3rd didn't help that situation at all - by the time I had my DD, I needed a c-section b/c of what all the boys had done to the exit! My c/s was much easier than my 1st and 3rd births.

Stadol - that is pure evil - I had the same experience as another poster with passing out and waking up on top of contractions. My stadol baby ended up being a nurse delivery b/c I couldn't tell them I was pushing and my water had broken. It was awful.


----------



## Sandi S

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are the fabrics I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we have been Adopted! By a cat Madi named Smelly Cat we call him Mel for short. He looked as if he rose from Pet Cemetery when he first arrived.



Beautiful fabrics - love the florals! The kitty is a cutie - looks like a friendly one.


----------



## DznyDreamz

VBAndrea said:


> FYI, I bought a hard covered sketch book at ACMoore (used a coupon and it was probably around $4).  It is 5.5 x 8 and has perforated tear out pages that I will then be able to transfer to a scrapbook.  I plan on decorating the cover with stickers.  One thing I haven't tried yet is to see if a big sharpie bleeds through the pages.  If it does I will just likely use every other page as there are 80 sheets and I can't imagine getting more than 40 autographs.  The pages are thicker than paper, but not cardstock.  For dd I'm making a fancier book.  I just thought I'd let you know what I found b/c I couldn't find any of those small scrapbooking books (we do not have a Hobby Lobby here).



I always use the perforated sketch book for my autographs. Sharpies do bleed through. I put an index card behind the page to be signed and it works just fine. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Also we have been Adopted! By a cat Madi named Smelly Cat we call him Mel for short. He looked as if he rose from Pet Cemetery when he first arrived.



Very sweet of you to take the cat in.  Looks like he found a good home!!

Love everyone's creations. I'm still looking for some type of pirate princess dress I can make for DD to go to Pirate's League. Anything you can share?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

YEAH!
I finally make a choice on a machine and I am sure it is not a scam because it comes from the dealer.  So I have to drive 3 hours each way for lessons, service, etc but I am going to order it tomorrow.

I am getting the Brother 750D.  It does Disney cards and has a 5X7 hoop area, monochrome panel.  USB computer to machine.  That is all I remember.  It is are retail price and they do have to order it.  Oh well $800 and a tank of fuel.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Hello everyone...lurking here...but have a question.


poohnpigletCA just called me from the Disney Outlet store.  She seems to remember someone mentioning the need for a tiara with a pirate motif of some kind...neither of us remembers who needed that.

anyway, they have them at the outlet. 

Who needs one?  She's at the store RIGHT NOW, so you have about 15 minutes to let me know if you want one.  She can pick it up for you, the price is $3.99 each.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

fairygoodmother said:


> Hello everyone...lurking here...but have a question.
> 
> 
> poohnpigletCA just called me from the Disney Outlet store.  She seems to remember someone mentioning the need for a tiara with a pirate motif of some kind...neither of us remembers who needed that.
> 
> anyway, they have them at the outlet.
> 
> Who needs one?  She's at the store RIGHT NOW, so you have about 15 minutes to let me know if you want one.  She can pick it up for you, the price is $3.99 each.


'


THAT WAS ME!!!!!!!  Oh I hope I'm not too late!  I'd take 3 if she is still there


----------



## aksunshine

PIRATE TIARA!!!
If she is still there, I'd love to have one!


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Thank you, you're right.  When I realized my mistake (yes, I am sorry) I PM'd another board member about OMG what do I do?!?! Um yeah, I should have PM'd the mod.  Totally did not think of it in my "Oh I messed UP!" panic moment.
> 
> (I'm SO sorry, I thought I was repeating correctly something for someone who no longer has board access and obviously got things screwed up in our communication.  Next time I think I will have someone give me "WORD FOR EXACT WORD" what to say and just copy/paste.
> 
> Sorry.  Yes, I'm the annoying screw up little sister of the disbo board.



Oh, no worries - apparently paypal had been mentioned a lot on the thread and it wasn't just that one post that got it shut down.  I have asked if we could open a new one where we do not mention any paying or paypal. . . hopefully that will be allowed and we can start fresh


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> Oh, no worries - apparently paypal had been mentioned a lot on the thread and it wasn't just that one post that got it shut down.  I have asked if we could open a new one where we do not mention any paying or paypal. . . hopefully that will be allowed and we can start fresh



Actually I am worried and I feel really horrible.  Maybe I need to take a break from the screen for a while.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Actually I am worried and I feel really horrible.  Maybe I need to take a break from the screen for a while.



AWW - no, no time out for you.  The mod said there were lots of posts that talked about money. . . guess that has to stay off the threads and only over PM and emails.  Only open swapping allowed.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> Actually I am worried and I feel really horrible.  Maybe I need to take a break from the screen for a while.



It was absolutely not you!!  I used "pp" in one of my posts and got a pm from the moderator. They didn't mention anything about the swap board being shut down though....Maybe it is me that should be taking a break!!! 



Adi12982 said:


> AWW - no, no time out for you.  The mod said there were lots of posts that talked about money. . . guess that has to stay off the threads and only over PM and emails.  Only open swapping allowed.



The mod said absolutely nothing in PM's either...nothing about money what so ever. That even includes finding something @ a store and offering to pick it up for someone and them reimbursing you for it. Is how I understand it. 

I am sooooo sorry that I would have spoiled it for all! I feel like suck a Schmuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

Hi all! I finally updated my blog with the exciting news!!! 

CLICK HERE


----------



## anggye

Thanks for the kind words. The bag pattern was a tutorial, I can't even remember where I got it. It was a messenger-style diaper bag, that I modified for regular bag.

If you could please say some prayers for my DH sister. She is in the hospital with liver and kidney failure. She is not comprehending things and not able to speak. It is hard, because MyDH lost his father a year ago. TIA


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

twob4him said:


> Hi all! I finally updated my blog with the exciting news!!!
> 
> CLICK HERE



How exciting!!! I tried to use the link to the Etsy store and it doesn't work...Maybe it's just me.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> There are 126 Disboutiquers on Facebook so far...I didn't even realize that there were that many of us at all...let alone on FB!!!


Oooh.. How exciting. Did I add you??? I forget people's names too easily.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> I found you guys on FB!
> 
> Madi Let me take some pics of her outfit I made it was originally for Abby but she Loved it so it ended up Madis!


Adorable! I love that fabric flower!



MinnieVanMom said:


> YEAH!
> I finally make a choice on a machine and I am sure it is not a scam because it comes from the dealer.  So I have to drive 3 hours each way for lessons, service, etc but I am going to order it tomorrow.
> 
> I am getting the Brother 750D.  It does Disney cards and has a 5X7 hoop area, monochrome panel.  USB computer to machine.  That is all I remember.  It is are retail price and they do have to order it.  Oh well $800 and a tank of fuel.



Great machine. Several of us here have that machine or a machine that is almost the same. I have the first one they came out with called the PE700. It is a great little machine. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> How exciting!!! I tried to use the link to the Etsy store and it doesn't work...Maybe it's just me.


Doesn't work for me either. I'm wondering if the patterns will be cheaper or something. I don't get why one would want to buy from etsy instead of ycmt. I want my points!


----------



## VBAndrea

DznyDreamz said:


> I always use the perforated sketch book for my autographs. Sharpies do bleed through. I put an index card behind the page to be signed and it works just fine.



Thanks for the tip!  I will do just that so now I can get 80 autographs!

I saw a very neat looking pirate princess dress on e**y, but I didn't save it as a favorite.  You may want to try a search there for ideas.


----------



## twob4him

mom2prettyprincess said:


> How exciting!!! I tried to use the link to the Etsy store and it doesn't work...Maybe it's just me.



I fixed the link....now try it...sorry!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Just a thought....what if our fabric swapping were moved to our FB account???? 
Dont know if it would work, but it would certainly mean that people would be disboutiquers we would deal with, rather than anyone who stumbled across the thread, I know I never knew how to write "only willing to trade with disboutiquers"- it seemed rude....


Rotary Cutting- these are the rules I learned.
-Use a large guide ruler- mine is like 25" by 6.5"
-keep your pointer finger as far from your thum as possible- so really I keep my hand with a bit of "air" under the first knuckle and my thumb and pionter are almost a straight line- does that make sense? maybe I could post pics...
-ALWAYS use your safety every....single....moment....you...put..your...blade....down
(I know some classes that charge 25 cents per time you leave it off) you could do this at home, give the money to a charity or a little extra in the plate in church on sunday.
-keep fingers wrapped firmly around blade and press down
-keep blade flush with ruler.
IF you have trouble with keeping your ruler perfectly still, and or keeping your hand more than 2.5" away from the edge you are cutting on I suggest getting one of these...
http://www.thegypsyquilter.com/thegypsygripper.htm
I have heard they sell something similar for getting in and out of shower/bath tub at places like bed,bath and beyond. This will absolutely keep your free hand away from the blade.

Does this help anyone?????


----------



## DznyDreamz

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I will do just that so now I can get 80 autographs!
> 
> I saw a very neat looking pirate princess dress on e**y, but I didn't save it as a favorite.  You may want to try a search there for ideas.



Cool!  Thanks for the tip.  I never thought to look there since I don't necessarily want to buy one (unless its too good to resist!!)


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> It is my totally commitment to insanity that keeps me going
> 
> Today is the entries for baked goods at our local fair.  I stayed up until 10 pm last nite and then got up at 6 am today.  The entries have to be in by 9 am.  I have to wake up Hunter and load him up too and then drive 40 miles.  Insanity!  Then a full day at work.  Fun.
> 
> We have all kinds of yummy treats, brownies, chocolate chip cookies, rice krispy treats, blueberry muffins, etc.



I'll have one of each!!!

Hey Everyone who has made the Patricia Tunic - yes, I know you cant believe Im still working on this!!! how do you make the hem curvyish across the bottom??????

JESSICA - I have the Singer Serger from Walmart - so should I use 2 needles for regular serging or 1  - what about rolled hems - it has that little switchy thing to flip....


----------



## Adi12982

mom2prettyprincess said:


> The mod said absolutely nothing in PM's either...nothing about money what so ever. That even includes finding something @ a store and offering to pick it up for someone and them reimbursing you for it. Is how I understand it.
> 
> I am sooooo sorry that I would have spoiled it for all! I feel like suck a Schmuck!!!!!!!!!!!


You are probably right, but no one can control or see my PM's right. . . but yea. . . you are right.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just a thought....what if our fabric swapping were moved to our FB account????
> Dont know if it would work, but it would certainly mean that people would be disboutiquers we would deal with, rather than anyone who stumbled across the thread, I know I never knew how to write "only willing to trade with disboutiquers"- it seemed rude....
> 
> 
> Rotary Cutting- these are the rules I learned.
> -Use a large guide ruler- mine is like 25" by 6.5"
> -keep your pointer finger as far from your thum as possible- so really I keep my hand with a bit of "air" under the first knuckle and my thumb and pionter are almost a straight line- does that make sense? maybe I could post pics...
> -ALWAYS use your safety every....single....moment....you...put..your...blade....down
> (I know some classes that charge 25 cents per time you leave it off) you could do this at home, give the money to a charity or a little extra in the plate in church on sunday.
> -keep fingers wrapped firmly around blade and press down
> -keep blade flush with ruler.
> IF you have trouble with keeping your ruler perfectly still, and or keeping your hand more than 2.5" away from the edge you are cutting on I suggest getting one of these...
> http://www.thegypsyquilter.com/thegypsygripper.htm
> I have heard they sell something similar for getting in and out of shower/bath tub at places like bed,bath and beyond. This will absolutely keep your free hand away from the blade.
> 
> Does this help anyone?????


Thanks for the rotary rules - and I think the FB thing would work - or we could start a new one where NO ONE mentions paying for anything on the thread itself.  If people want to do things outside the thread that is their business.  But FB MAY be more safe.

I asked the mod if we could start a new one, and this is the response I got: 



> I personally have no problem with another swap thread as long as everyone realizes that it WILL be closed again if anyone even suggests that they are charging or if we receive any compaint that this is going on. However, my opinion doesn't really matter and someone else (another Webmaster) could close the thread and infract the poster who starts it for "Restarting a Closed Thread" - so do so at your own peril if you fell it's that important.
> 
> These types of threads may start out with the best of intentions and yet some will still try to take advantage of the situation. Please be cautious.


----------



## LisaZoe

ibesue said:


> *Ok, this is for Lisa*
> I am leaving Portland tomorrow, so I am sure the weather will be back to normal starting on Thursday!!!!



LOL, today was actually pretty decent. I guess the heat left a day early so it can be ready for you when you get home. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Doesn't work for me either. I'm wondering if the patterns will be cheaper or something. I don't get why one would want to buy from etsy instead of ycmt. I want my points!



As I understand it, YCMT requires people to not sell the same patterns for less on other sites. However, if the patternmaker is selling directly, she gets a MUCH bigger percentage of the price. So, I guess it doesn't change the price for the buyer but I always like to help the creative person get a bigger cut. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just a thought....what if our fabric swapping were moved to our FB account????
> Don't know if it would work, but it would certainly mean that people would be disboutiquers we would deal with, rather than anyone who stumbled across the thread, I know I never knew how to write "only willing to trade with disboutiquers"- it seemed rude...



Hmm, I guess I better figure out Facebook better. I have an account and a couple 'friends' but rarely even log in there. I'm worried I'm too old to really 'get it'.

BTW - I think finding a way to do such swaps off the DIS is a good idea. I am always worried about what I say on the DIS threads that might come across as trying to solicit a sale of some kind. I understand why the mods need to be strict otherwise SPAM could get totally out of control.


----------



## Tinker_

Hey guys 

I need some advice... I make tie dye shirts, and am trying to figure out a way to put Santa hats on my Mickeys!  Another Diser has suggested buying a cricut and using it to cut the fabric (like it has a template??)- any ideas??  Would it be easier just to print a template off the computer, trace onto fabric, and then cut out?  

Here are a few pics so you guys can kind of guess what I am talking about! hahaha! 












Thanks!!


----------



## Tinker_

Hey guys- I was going to say on the Facebook thing, we moved our Freebie thread/Freap chat over there and it is working great!  Facebook is really easy to navigate, and I promise you you could figure it out!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

So I didn't get as much packing done as I would have liked. DH had a doctors appt I had to take him too. MIL offered to watch the kids so I didn't have to take them with me then she decided to keep them for the night so I could get some stuff done. DH and I went out to dinner which was nice because we don't get the opportunity very often. When we got home we decided to take a quick ride on the ATV's. DH got stuck and put some good scratches in his. The whole back end on the one side got it pretty good. I got a pretty good laugh over everything. DH was not amused though. It took about a half hour to get him unstuck. And I'm glad it was not me but now I have something to give him a hard time about. Ha ha. At least tomorrow I'll have a couple hours to get stuff down before the kiddos get home.


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe said:


> BTW - I think finding a way to do such swaps off the DIS is a good idea. I am always worried about what I say on the DIS threads that might come across as trying to solicit a sale of some kind. I understand why the mods need to be strict otherwise SPAM could get totally out of control.



I had an idea - what about starting a yahoo group??  We can sign up for it and then do the swapping there??  What do you all think?? I can start one up - I am a mod on several and they are easy to use/post to and you can even upload pictures straight to the group.


----------



## LisaZoe

Tinker_ said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need some advice... I make tie dye shirts, and am trying to figure out a way to put Santa hats on my Mickeys!  Another Diser has suggested buying a cricut and using it to cut the fabric (like it has a template??)- any ideas??  Would it be easier just to print a template off the computer, trace onto fabric, and then cut out?



What method are you using to create the Santa hats, i.e. fabric paint, dye, applique, etc.?


----------



## Tinker_

LisaZoe said:


> What method are you using to create the Santa hats, i.e. fabric paint, dye, applique, etc.?



I don't know! haha!  Probably fabric, bc they will need to be washable- and I don't know that I could find a paint that would hold up- ideas??


----------



## princessmom29

billwendy said:


> I'll have one of each!!!
> 
> Hey Everyone who has made the Patricia Tunic - yes, I know you cant believe Im still working on this!!! how do you make the hem curvyish across the bottom??????
> 
> JESSICA - I have the Singer Serger from Walmart - so should I use 2 needles for regular serging or 1  - what about rolled hems - it has that little switchy thing to flip....



I am not jessica, but i have that model serger.I use 2 needles for serging and one for rolled edge.  The instructions on how to do the rolled edge hem that are in the maunal are actually very good. I use the one where the fabric is rolled completely under. It has you increase the tension on the middle thread. It explains which needle to take out and how to adjust everything.


----------



## Stephres

No one should feel badly about the swap thread going bad, these things happen. I have been smacked recently for no reason. There are people here who do not participate in the same spirit that most of us do and are itching to get us in trouble. They are probably jealous of the way we support each other and everyone is eager to help another sewer out. That's what makes me love this thread so much. I think the facebook idea is great, I hope you get it off the ground.

Marah, Megan saw Phineas & Ferb and wanted to know the story so I told her. She said she can't wait until you get to keep the boys forever and forever and show their pictures, although she wanted you to know P & F is her favorite show! How do I see your blog? Do I need to pm you?

Carla has a flickr site where she would love you to show off your creations made with her patterns. It is easy and free! If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## karamat

JUJU814 said:


> Regarding the patchwork twirl dress I'm working on. Here ye here ye! I would like to go on the record and say:
> 
> Any internal desire /emotional need that I've repressed all these years to sew ruffly things for my darling little cherub angel girl and make frilly girly things, has now been utterly and completely satisfied and I'm not sure I ever want to gather anything else as long as I live. I cannot even see straight. LOL I got the bottom ruffle done and sewn to the bottom tier. Ruffling the bottom tier now. Starting to see how this all works.
> 
> I'm tired, grumpy, hungry...and I'm doing all this for dd to wear to the happiest place on earth. There. I'm human! LOL



Ha Ha Ha!!!  As I was making my first (and so far only) patchwork twirl skirt I thought "NEVER AGAIN".  But within a couple of days I was already planning my next one (I have 2 planned for our December trip, but haven't started them yet).  I liken it to marathons... during the race I can't believe I actually signed myself up for this tourture, but after it's all over I'm ready for the next one!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am done with fair now other than cat show on Thursday.
> 
> Unfortunately, my applique got 3rd place which is like last place.  I just don't understand??  The stitching was all even and the edge looked good.  Maybe next year.


Is your kitty going to be in the cat show?  What applique did you enter? 


MinnieVanMom said:


> YEAH!
> I finally make a choice on a machine and I am sure it is not a scam because it comes from the dealer.  So I have to drive 3 hours each way for lessons, service, etc but I am going to order it tomorrow.
> 
> I am getting the Brother 750D.  It does Disney cards and has a 5X7 hoop area, monochrome panel.  USB computer to machine.  That is all I remember.  It is are retail price and they do have to order it.  Oh well $800 and a tank of fuel.


I am excited for you!  I am glad you found a machine you like.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom:

Congrats on your new "baby"!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just a thought....what if our fabric swapping were moved to our FB account????
> Dont know if it would work, but it would certainly mean that people would be disboutiquers we would deal with, rather than anyone who stumbled across the thread, I know I never knew how to write "only willing to trade with disboutiquers"- it seemed rude....
> 
> 
> Rotary Cutting- these are the rules I learned.
> -Use a large guide ruler- mine is like 25" by 6.5"
> -keep your pointer finger as far from your thum as possible- so really I keep my hand with a bit of "air" under the first knuckle and my thumb and pionter are almost a straight line- does that make sense? maybe I could post pics...
> -ALWAYS use your safety every....single....moment....you...put..your...blade....down
> (I know some classes that charge 25 cents per time you leave it off) you could do this at home, give the money to a charity or a little extra in the plate in church on sunday.
> -keep fingers wrapped firmly around blade and press down
> -keep blade flush with ruler.
> IF you have trouble with keeping your ruler perfectly still, and or keeping your hand more than 2.5" away from the edge you are cutting on I suggest getting one of these...
> http://www.thegypsyquilter.com/thegypsygripper.htm
> I have heard they sell something similar for getting in and out of shower/bath tub at places like bed,bath and beyond. This will absolutely keep your free hand away from the blade.
> 
> Does this help anyone?????


 

Don't forget, Don't drop it on your foot or better . . . wear shoes while cutting.


----------



## *MickeyFan*

*Toadstool* said:


> Goodluck. Most people who have some don't want to get rid of it. It is very hard to find. I have some that I bought from another diser, and have seen it a few times on etsy. It does go for alot though.



I am willing to pay!  I just need to find it 



Tinker_ said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need some advice... I make tie dye shirts, and am trying to figure out a way to put Santa hats on my Mickeys!  Another Diser has suggested buying a cricut and using it to cut the fabric (like it has a template??)- any ideas??  Would it be easier just to print a template off the computer, trace onto fabric, and then cut out?
> 
> Here are a few pics so you guys can kind of guess what I am talking about! hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



LOVE These!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey there fellow boutiquers: 

Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!! 

I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......

Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.

Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is another one for my baby girl.  Only three dresses and ten applique shirts left.  I really want to get it all done before we start school on the 17th.  I homeschool so all of my free time is about to go away!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!



I'm so sorry about this.  That's why I love when people put their "special names" in their siggys.  It's a way to know who's who without "selling" on the boards.

Unfortunately for others who just use the other sites, they may not know, and will most likely be taken.   I got burned recently thinking because of where I purchase something it was handmade, and then discovered it came complete with "Made in China" tag.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!




Wow that is bad, passing off someone elses pictures!  I am sorry you are going through this, what a pain!


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!



I am sorry that happened to you. I have had people copy my pictures and post them, so I know how you feel. Hopefully Etsy will do something about it.

Along the same lines, just tonight on the news was a Mother who posted some pictures of her son on her family blog-someone copied those pics and claimed her child for available for adoption!


----------



## mom2rtk

livndisney said:


> I am sorry that happened to you. I have had people copy my pictures and post them, so I know how you feel. Hopefully Etsy will do something about it.
> 
> Along the same lines, just tonight on the news was a Mother who posted some pictures of her son on her family blog-someone copied those pics and claimed her child for available for adoption!



Oh, I forgot about that! Good point.....

I do know E is pretty good about this sort of thing. It's been years since I've had a problem like this, but they took down the listings almost immediately. Anyone have any experience with how responsife this other site is?

I'll be curious to hear what they say tomorrow.....


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller ****** was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid ******, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!



I'm sure Etsy will do something as long as you can prove the photos are yours (which I'm sure you can since some are of your daughter). I had something like that happen on  back when I did painting on clothes. Someone took photos of my painting as well as that of a few others and used them in her listing. I sent her a message telling her it was a big No No on eBay so she should remove the photos ASAP or I'd feel pushed to contact eBay.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I actually sewed tonight!!!   (to the newbies...I just hang out on this board to gab and then every once and awhile I sew so they don't kick me out of the club   )

Since I don't have my model...I put some less than stellar pics on FB.  In case you aren't on there...Here is my Criss Cross Applesauce top.  The stitching isn't quite as bad as it looks


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Along the same lines, just tonight on the news was a Mother who posted some pictures of her son on her family blog-someone copied those pics and claimed her child for available for adoption!



Wasn't that scary...they live near me.  She's very lucky that someone tipped her off!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> I'm sure Etsy will do something as long as you can prove the photos are yours (which I'm sure you can since some are of your daughter). I had something like that happen on  back when I did painting on clothes. Someone took photos of my painting as well as that of a few others and used them in her listing. I sent her a message telling her it was a big No No on eBay so she should remove the photos ASAP or I'd feel pushed to contact eBay.



Well, I already emailed etsy support and attached my original photos. I'm sure I can provide anything they need. I haven't had this problem as much since I started doing costumes. They are harder to replicate as closely. I think it took a lot of guts to pass one off as her own!

The couple of people I dealt with on  really shocked the heck out of me though. They got NASTY UGLY when I called them on stealing my photos, acted like they had a right to them..... One even bought $700 worth of stuff from me under another ID just so she could trash my feedback. I was very happy to finally get that removed. Their angry venom about THEM stealing the photos just amazed me......

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe, I think I would say I'm not only contacting that site but my LAWYERS if they didn't pull them down immediately.

With the both of you ladies I know you have a lot of time, money, heart and soul invested into your art, and its so important someone else doesn't trash and steal your work and reputation!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just a thought....what if our fabric swapping were moved to our FB account????
> Dont know if it would work, but it would certainly mean that people would be disboutiquers we would deal with, rather than anyone who stumbled across the thread, I know I never knew how to write "only willing to trade with disboutiquers"- it seemed rude....
> 
> 
> Rotary Cutting- these are the rules I learned.
> -Use a large guide ruler- mine is like 25" by 6.5"
> -keep your pointer finger as far from your thum as possible- so really I keep my hand with a bit of "air" under the first knuckle and my thumb and pionter are almost a straight line- does that make sense? maybe I could post pics...
> -ALWAYS use your safety every....single....moment....you...put..your...blade....down
> (I know some classes that charge 25 cents per time you leave it off) you could do this at home, give the money to a charity or a little extra in the plate in church on sunday.
> -keep fingers wrapped firmly around blade and press down
> -keep blade flush with ruler.
> IF you have trouble with keeping your ruler perfectly still, and or keeping your hand more than 2.5" away from the edge you are cutting on I suggest getting one of these...
> http://www.thegypsyquilter.com/thegypsygripper.htm
> I have heard they sell something similar for getting in and out of shower/bath tub at places like bed,bath and beyond. This will absolutely keep your free hand away from the blade.
> 
> Does this help anyone?????


Okay, now tell me how do you not cut off bits of the ruler as you are doing it?? Do I just have a bad ruler?? I bought it because it has pink markings and numbers on it. 



LisaZoe said:


> As I understand it, YCMT requires people to not sell the same patterns for less on other sites. However, if the patternmaker is selling directly, she gets a MUCH bigger percentage of the price. So, I guess it doesn't change the price for the buyer but I always like to help the creative person get a bigger cut.
> 
> 
> BTW - I think finding a way to do such swaps off the DIS is a good idea. I am always worried about what I say on the DIS threads that might come across as trying to solicit a sale of some kind. I understand why the mods need to be strict otherwise SPAM could get totally out of control.


Ah okay. Do you know how much of a percentage YCMT gets on each pattern? I really like collecting points..  I also like that I can redownload the pattern anytime I want. I would never find the saved pattern file..my computer is a mess. I wonder if people who sell one etsy will re-email the pattern to you if you lose it?




Tinker_ said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need some advice... I make tie dye shirts, and am trying to figure out a way to put Santa hats on my Mickeys!  Another Diser has suggested buying a cricut and using it to cut the fabric (like it has a template??)- any ideas??  Would it be easier just to print a template off the computer, trace onto fabric, and then cut out?
> 
> Here are a few pics so you guys can kind of guess what I am talking about! hahaha!


Those are so cute! I would just make Santa hats out of fleece and maybe put sew on snaps to remove them easily. Unless you want it to be permanent.. then I'd E600 those babies!



karamat said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!  As I was making my first (and so far only) patchwork twirl skirt I thought "NEVER AGAIN".  But within a couple of days I was already planning my next one (I have 2 planned for our December trip, but haven't started them yet).  I liken it to marathons... during the race I can't believe I actually signed myself up for this tourture, but after it's all over I'm ready for the next one!


Good to know they are addictive.. Now I really don't want to make one. 
Marathons.. wow! I just did the island long lap on the wii fit twice. I thought I was going to die. 



mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!


Thank you for warning us. How horrible! I would be so upset if etsy doesn't fix it for you. *Can we really not say etsy? :-o*



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one for my baby girl.  Only three dresses and ten applique shirts left.  I really want to get it all done before we start school on the 17th.  I homeschool so all of my free time is about to go away!


Aww.. she is such a cutie pie!



emcreative said:


> I'm so sorry about this.  That's why I love when people put their "special names" in their siggys.  It's a way to know who's who without "selling" on the boards.
> 
> Unfortunately for others who just use the other sites, they may not know, and will most likely be taken.   I got burned recently thinking because of where I purchase something it was handmade, and then discovered it came complete with "Made in China" tag.


Omgosh.. how horrible. I hope you left them bad feedback.



livndisney said:


> I am sorry that happened to you. I have had people copy my pictures and post them, so I know how you feel. Hopefully Etsy will do something about it.
> 
> Along the same lines, just tonight on the news was a Mother who posted some pictures of her son on her family blog-someone copied those pics and claimed her child for available for adoption!


Wow.. How scary. I know for the longest time I never posted Hannah's pictures anywhere. I feel safe here posting her picture though. I guess that is kinda wierd on my part.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I actually sewed tonight!!!   (to the newbies...I just hang out on this board to gab and then every once and awhile I sew so they don't kick me out of the club   )
> 
> Since I don't have my model...I put some less than stellar pics on FB.  In case you aren't on there...Here is my Criss Cross Applesauce top.  The stitching isn't quite as bad as it looks


Cute! Am I understanding correctly that this pattern has no buttons or anything? It just pulls over their heads? I will try it one day.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

*Toadstool* said:


> Cute! Am I understanding correctly that this pattern has no buttons or anything? It just pulls over their heads? I will try it one day.



You are very right.  No buttons or closures at all!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Ah okay. Do you know how much of a percentage YCMT gets on each pattern? I really like collecting points..  I also like that I can redownload the pattern anytime I want. I would never find the saved pattern file..my computer is a mess. I wonder if people who sell one etsy will re-email the pattern to you if you lose it?



The pattern author gets 50% of the sales price and YCMT gets the other... out of which they pay for advertising, site maintenance fees, PP fees, etc. It's still a good deal for the seller in many ways since they don't have to deal with that end of the process. For some that have an established reputation, though, I think setting up an alternate place to sell makes sense if she doesn't mind dealing directly with the public. KWIM? Personally, I think letting a third party handle that end of a business would be a dream for me.  I'm just not good at the marketing aspect.

You have a valid point about the ability to download the patterns already purchased. It would be worth asking.


----------



## Tinker_

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I already emailed etsy support and attached my original photos. I'm sure I can provide anything they need. I haven't had this problem as much since I started doing costumes. They are harder to replicate as closely. I think it took a lot of guts to pass one off as her own!
> 
> The couple of people I dealt with on  really shocked the heck out of me though. They got NASTY UGLY when I called them on stealing my photos, acted like they had a right to them..... One even bought $700 worth of stuff from me under another ID just so she could trash my feedback. I was very happy to finally get that removed. Their angry venom about THEM stealing the photos just amazed me......
> 
> Thanks for all the support!


 Hey girlie- long time no see!

Can you watermark your images with your user name?  Thats what I would start doing, that is just AWFUL!  You work is so gorgeous- I hate that people are so horrible!  Etsy seems to be pretty good about that stuff, so I hope they take care of it for you!

Actually, now that you guys are bringing this up, I think I will start watermarking my images!


----------



## Tinker_

> "Those are so cute! I would just make Santa hats out of fleece and maybe put sew on snaps to remove them easily. Unless you want it to be permanent.. then I'd E600 those babies!"


Thanks Toadstool!  What on Earth is E600? hahaha!  Snaps are a great idea- that way they can come off for washing!


----------



## emcreative

WAY early but yeah, with my life and low skill level I need to start about 3 times as early as the rest of you.

Has anyone ever done a Christmas-y Tink or Alice?  Not an applique set but dresses?

Either something you thought of, or however they change them at Christmas time (hmm...I wonder if those two do change, come to think of it...I've never seen pics of them at that time.)

I have a few ideas on Tink but I'm stumped on Alice.


----------



## 3huskymom

Adi12982 said:


> I had an idea - what about starting a yahoo group??  We can sign up for it and then do the swapping there??  What do you all think?? I can start one up - I am a mod on several and they are easy to use/post to and you can even upload pictures straight to the group.



I think that would be a great way to do it and then it would just be approved DISers and not someone who just stumbles upon the thread or FB page.


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> The pattern author gets 50% of the sales price and YCMT gets the other... out of which they pay for advertising, site maintenance fees, PP fees, etc. It's still a good deal for the seller in many ways since they don't have to deal with that end of the process. For some that have an established reputation, though, I think setting up an alternate place to sell makes sense if she doesn't mind dealing directly with the public. KWIM? Personally, I think letting a third party handle that end of a business would be a dream for me.  I'm just not good at the marketing aspect.
> 
> You have a valid point about the ability to download the patterns already purchased. It would be worth asking.


Ah okay. I may try to buy some on etsy then. 50 percent seems like alot to me. Are you going to use youcanmakethis? I'd think that just the traffic that site gets might make it worth it.



Tinker_ said:


> Thanks Toadstool!  What on Earth is E600? hahaha!  Snaps are a great idea- that way they can come off for washing!


It is glue. I think you can get it at Wal Mart now. I'm not sure. Never bought it.. I always steal my moms. 


*Ott lites are on sale at Joann's online right now for 50% off. That is pretty much the cheapest I have ever seen them. I got one of mine last year after Thanksgiving for 50 percent off.*


----------



## ibesue

eeyore3847 said:


> need some simple help..
> anyone here from of know San Diego well...
> 
> I am thinking of taking the kids from the 21-23rd to san diego to just go to the beach for all day saturday... looking for a nice place to stay for 5 but not over priced.....
> 
> Lori



Hey Lori, I sent you a PM, I think.  Use Priceline, we have never paid more than 65 for a room in SD.  We usually got the Sheraton.



emcreative said:


> Of course, I can also tell my husband the stress of off this home upheaval and repair is getting to me, so he can either spend $1k on sewing stuff to make me feel better or $3k in therapy!    Think that will work?



Sewing machine makes much better sense!!!



emcreative said:


> Actually I am worried and I feel really horrible.  Maybe I need to take a break from the screen for a while.



NO!!!  We need you!



LisaZoe said:


> LOL, today was actually pretty decent. I guess the heat left a day early so it can be ready for you when you get home.
> 
> Hmm, I guess I better figure out Facebook better. I have an account and a couple 'friends' but rarely even log in there. I'm worried I'm too old to really 'get it'.
> 
> BTW - I think finding a way to do such swaps off the DIS is a good idea. I am always worried about what I say on the DIS threads that might come across as trying to solicit a sale of some kind. I understand why the mods need to be strict otherwise SPAM could get totally out of control.



Yes, today was so nice.  Too bad my DH said it was 100 at home today.    And you are defiantly not too old for facebook.  Even I can do that!  But not sure I have all the dis'ers on my list.  I like the idea of teh swap off the disboards.  



mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!







*Toadstool* said:


> *Ott lites are on sale at Joann's online right now for 50% off. That is pretty much the cheapest I have ever seen them. I got one of mine last year after Thanksgiving for 50 percent off.*



I saw that an was thinking of picking up another ott light.  Great price and I love my ott!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

JUJU814 said:


> Serious help needed with patchwork twirl skirt/dress before I go any further.
> 
> Ok..help..I love the fabrics and all..but as I piece together the tiers..they look HUGE..like..I could drag them across the house! LOL
> 
> I am following Miranda ?sp improvisions as described.
> 
> instead of yoke, I used 10--5 1/2 inch wide patches
> next tier...10--11 inch wide patches
> next tier--20--11 inch wide patches (this looks *insanely* long..even folded in half...) will match up 2 to the 1 above it
> bottom ruffle will be 20-22 inch wide patches folded in half.
> 
> HELP!!! I can't imagine one petite little 5 year old wearing so much fabric. I want to do this so bad, but don't want to mess it up.
> 
> I have until end of day tomorrow to finish at which time Mara, my nanny/housekeeper puts everything away and helps me get ready for a housefull of company for a week and hosting a baby shower saturday.
> 
> Part of me says "give it up..you did 2 adorable princess sundresses..be proud and leave it at that" the other part says "noooooo, you cut all those strips, made the bodice and want to do this...do it!"
> 
> I'm putting so much pressure on myself I'm almost making myself cry. I really want to do homemade autograph books and passports too but I'm just woman and there's less than three weeks left till our trip..not to mention I do have a business to run.
> 
> A little perspective please from anyone who can relate?



i made a twirl skirted simply sweet dress for my 5 yr old not long ago. I feel your pain By the time I put the ruffle on it the ruffle itself was just over 17 yrds long I have pics of it in the photobucket account I think - Ladybug patchwork twirl are the tags I think. It is a beautiful dress - turns out it is too big for DD so It will get put away until the spring to hopefully be used as an Easter dress because I will use it for a special occasion gosh darn it! I put too many sew hrs into it.
Does it HAVE to be finished before your trip? If so just do it, if not put it away until the party is done. And enjoy the party.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have been sitting here trying to catch up - 

For those who have cut their fingers before (raising my hand too) with their rotary cutter.....they will mostly heal fine just fine without stitches if the edges are nice and straight, wash it well with soap & water - please don't use a lot of peroxide - the peroxide dries out the edges of the cut  - steri strips or just a band aid with neosporin will work well. you want to keep it clean & dry as of out of water but you want to put a thin layer of neosporin on twice a day to help heal it. Tetanus is good for 10 yrs until you cut yourself with something really rusty.  ----This is not just mommy advice but straight from an ER nurse.


----------



## kathyell

Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.

This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.

Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.


----------



## Tweevil

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!



Hi, I do cakes and this happens alllll the time in the caking community.  Now I am just a hobbist that likes to pitter patter but you wouldn't believe how many times it is put out there as a APB that a site has copied someone else's work and is putting it out there as their own.

Watermarks are the big thing for cakers - they watermark all of their pics in a way that is hard to photocrop out.  

Sorry this happened to you but I would seriously consider watermarking your pics to try to deter them from doing it.


----------



## Stephres

ncmomof2 said:


>



That little girl is a ray of sunshine! You are doing a great job of whipping out those dresses.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>



Cute Kristine!



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I already emailed etsy support and attached my original photos. I'm sure I can provide anything they need. I haven't had this problem as much since I started doing costumes. They are harder to replicate as closely. I think it took a lot of guts to pass one off as her own!
> 
> The couple of people I dealt with on  really shocked the heck out of me though. They got NASTY UGLY when I called them on stealing my photos, acted like they had a right to them..... One even bought $700 worth of stuff from me under another ID just so she could trash my feedback. I was very happy to finally get that removed. Their angry venom about THEM stealing the photos just amazed me......
> 
> Thanks for all the support!



That's awful! I hope etsy takes care of it quickly for you. Never underestimate the jealousy and pettiness of others! 



Tinker_ said:


> Thanks Toadstool!  What on Earth is E600? hahaha!  Snaps are a great idea- that way they can come off for washing!



I made some and used fleece and sewed it on using Heather's applique tutorial (look in the first post). I sewed jingle bells on too.













kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.



What a sweet story! I have had that happen a couple of times at disney and it does make you tear up. I'm glad you had a great trip!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.



What a nice story!  Disney has magic everywhere dosen't it???


----------



## littlepeppers

I had a dream last night about a Cindy Lou Who dress.  I know I must have seen it here.

Can anyone remind me where I saw it or re-post the pic.  If I'm dreaming about it, then it must be great & a must have for DD.

The Grinch is DS's fav.  Last Christmas he wore a Grinch neck tie.  I thinik he needs Grinch pjs this yr & DD too.


----------



## littlepeppers

Loving everyone's stuff.  Kind of jealous too.

Not feeling motivated to sew right now.  I need to get out of the house.  I never get out anymore & I think I'm going nuts.  Going from a working mom (11yrs) to housewife & homeschooling 1yr later is a big adjustment.

We are trhing to plan a mini trip to somewhere to break the cabin fever, but we are thinking about waiting another 2 weeks until everyone is in school.  (less crowds & cheaper prices)


----------



## minnie2

So far behind I just can't keep up!!!!!




Stephres said:


> No one should feel badly about the swap thread going bad, these things happen. I have been smacked recently for no reason. There are people here who do not participate in the same spirit that most of us do and are itching to get us in trouble. They are probably jealous of the way we support each other and everyone is eager to help another sewer out. That's what makes me love this thread so much. I think the facebook idea is great, I hope you get it off the ground.
> 
> Marah, Megan saw Phineas & Ferb and wanted to know the story so I told her. She said she can't wait until you get to keep the boys forever and forever and show their pictures, although she wanted you to know P & F is her favorite show! How do I see your blog? Do I need to pm you?
> 
> Carla has a flickr site where she would love you to show off your creations made with her patterns. It is easy and free! If you have any questions, please let me know.


 Love the flicker account and seeing every ones stuff!  Carla is amazing isn't she?????



mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!


  OMG that is CRAZY!  I hope they take care of it right away!


kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.


What a very sweet story!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one for my baby girl.  Only three dresses and ten applique shirts left.  I really want to get it all done before we start school on the 17th.  I homeschool so all of my free time is about to go away!


This little girl is so cute- love her smile and your outfits have all been awesome! My fav is the princess in pastels, but this is adorable too- what pattern are you using? How is the back of the bodice done? Im always on the look out for small sized patterns that are easy to whip up


kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.



This would be like a dream come true to me.  Being noticed by other guests is nice, but a cast member (who sees it all everyday) is just fabulous! 
Do others have stories like this?
I heard people comment on how cute the matching Daddy-daughter outfit I did was- but no one asked about them, or if I made them. I just heard stuff around me, nice, but not the same. What is DHS? Ohhhhhh.....just figured it out, "MGM" is "DHS"

Toadstool- It sounds like you need a slightly thicker ruler and you aren't pressing your blade straight forward- but into the ruler.
*Fabric Search*
Im thinking you might have the answer to my next question....
I want to buy some nice fabric for baby Hannah's baby dedication dress- like pique or something, I'm sure Martha Pullen's catalog is going to be outragiously priced- so where else can I look?

sorry to keep editing...
I wanted to add photos to *Carla's Flickr group*- but I dont want to load stuff to flickr, and then load it to her page, I want to load it directly from my saved files, OR from webshots if thats even possible...
is there a way to do this that I am missing?
can you post the link again?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks again for all the prayers...you guys are the best!  The funeral was very nice.  My mother and my Uncle sang and delivered the service together.  It was very special.  I don't know how they did it!  I just sat in the pew and cried like a baby.  Katie had a harder time this time...bless her heart, she has had to deal with death way too many times in her 10 years.  Patrick was okay until they took the casket out to the car, then he just about fell to the floor crying.  Timmy was okay...he had cried some the night before at the visitation (calling hours for my Ohio people), but I am not sure how much he understands.

We enjoyed a very nice afternoon at my mom's house with the family with tons of great food from my church.  

Oh...I wanted to also say, at the funeral, my uncle said I sure am glad Granny taught Kim too cook the collards and fat back....nobody made them like Granny!  More than one person came to us to comment on her talents.  I will have to share some pictures of her paintings one of these days.  She was so talented, she wrote a book (never published...they said it was too short for a book, but too long to publish as a short story) she painted, she sewed...truly gifted!

I know you guys don't know her...but I wanted to share one of my last visit with you.  I know this is a day I will never forget.  We had just decided out of the blue to drive up to see her...we had other plans that day, but I said I really wanted to go see Granny.  Tim said he thought we should, so two weeks ago today, this is my visit with my Granny.

This is when I was talking to her about some sewing (go figure!) and she was telling me how to do somthing...now I can't remember what it was...Tim remembered it was about sewing...I'm sure it will hit me when I sew again!






Look at this smile!






And her telling us good by...I love this picture...we had such a great visit!






Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!


----------



## ncmomof2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This little girl is so cute- love her smile and your outfits have all been awesome! My fav is the princess in pastels, but this is adorable too- what pattern are you using? How is the back of the bodice done? Im always on the look out for small sized patterns that are easy to whip up



Thanks!  I just copied a dress that I already have since I have a tough time with patterns normally  I laid it down on some paper and traced a pattern for the front and then the back.  The first dress I made had six button down the back and that was too much for me!  So since then I am putting buttons on the straps (I took the back pattern and traced one side, then flipped it over to the correct width and traced the rest). The dress part is just 11X40 (3.5X11 strips for the princess) and then the ruffle is 2.5X80.  I have a ruffler so that makes it quicker.


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> T
> 
> sorry to keep editing...
> I wanted to add photos to *Carla's Flickr group*- but I dont want to load stuff to flickr, and then load it to her page, I want to load it directly from my saved files, OR from webshots if thats even possible...
> is there a way to do this that I am missing?
> can you post the link again?


I am not sure you can d it that way.  I created an account and just moved my pictures from my account to Carla's.  It was so easy it didn't take long at all!!!
http://www.flickr.com/groups/scientificseamstress/



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks again for all the prayers...you guys are the best!  The funeral was very nice.  My mother and my Uncle sang and delivered the service together.  It was very special.  I don't know how they did it!  I just sat in the pew and cried like a baby.  Katie had a harder time this time...bless her heart, she has had to deal with death way too many times in her 10 years.  Patrick was okay until they took the casket out to the car, then he just about fell to the floor crying.  Timmy was okay...he had cried some the night before at the visitation (calling hours for my Ohio people), but I am not sure how much he understands.
> 
> We enjoyed a very nice afternoon at my mom's house with the family with tons of great food from my church.
> 
> Oh...I wanted to also say, at the funeral, my uncle said I sure am glad Granny taught Kim too cook the collards and fat back....nobody made them like Granny!  More than one person came to us to comment on her talents.  I will have to share some pictures of her paintings one of these days.  She was so talented, she wrote a book (never published...they said it was too short for a book, but too long to publish as a short story) she painted, she sewed...truly gifted!
> 
> I know you guys don't know her...but I wanted to share one of my last visit with you.  I know this is a day I will never forget.  We had just decided out of the blue to drive up to see her...we had other plans that day, but I said I really wanted to go see Granny.  Tim said he thought we should, so two weeks ago today, this is my visit with my Granny.
> 
> This is when I was talking to her about some sewing (go figure!) and she was telling me how to do somthing...now I can't remember what it was...Tim remembered it was about sewing...I'm sure it will hit me when I sew again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her telling us good by...I love this picture...we had such a great visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!


 Sorry your little ones are having a rough time of it.  
Your Granny sounds like an amazing woman and her pictures are beautiful!  Keep those memories in your heart and she will be with you for ever.


----------



## minnie2

*Toadstool* said:


> Doesn't work for me either. I'm wondering if the patterns will be cheaper or something. I don't get why one would want to buy from etsy instead of ycmt. I want my points!


I have the link if you want it feel free to pm me i would be happy to give it to you

As for points why they are a added bonus and a good thing keep in mind it take along time for them to add up.  I LOVE  YCMT don't get me wrong!  It is a fabulous site with amazing pattern BUT the point of Carla's etsy site i think it more to get her patterns to other people who may not know about them.  This way she can gain a larger audience and maybe bring other people who wouldn't sew because they thought it was to hard or what ever to the sewing world so they can see the joy we all get from it.  So for that point alone I am THRILLED she is branching out!  So I may not get a few point but if it helps a pattern maker or some one who is talented get more recognition I am all for it.  Personally If some one is GOOD I would pay more for their product knowing more of the proceeds go to them this way they can keep up the good work and bring their talent to the masses.  That is just me though


----------



## pixeegrl

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, Oh you are so sweet. Truthfully, I am NO super woman. In fact, I spend many a day pulling my hair out trying to find more time for family. If I didn't have my nanny/housekeeper to keep my life in order, my family would have take out pizza every night!
> 
> Trust me, I use the artist as an excuse to go to Disney all the time. To dh: oh honey, you know, I really haven't met with Chris. I *really* need to! It always works.   Now to schedule him in around my ADRs!
> 
> I am ashamed to say this, but here goes. I do not make hardly anything for outfits with my own designs. I love digitizing, but when you are doing it for a living and testing etc, it gets to the point where if I do make something, I will often use a design I purchased! Sometimes I use my own. All the projects that my customers submit to me are major inspiration. I think after sitting here these past several days sewing outfits for Disney, my confidence in sewing has increased and I will probably make more for dd while she's still willing to wear the stuff.
> 
> As far as the shell design, do you mean the one Shannon used on the ariel dress for Emily? If so, that is already a design in one of my sets. I think it's the "Under the Sea" one. She surprised me by putting that on there as she already had purchased the designs in the past!
> 
> Regarding the patchwork twirl dress I'm working on. Here ye here ye! I would like to go on the record and say:
> 
> Any internal desire /emotional need that I've repressed all these years to sew ruffly things for my darling little cherub angel girl and make frilly girly things, has now been utterly and completely satisfied and I'm not sure I ever want to gather anything else as long as I live. I cannot even see straight. LOL I got the bottom ruffle done and sewn to the bottom tier. Ruffling the bottom tier now. Starting to see how this all works.
> 
> I'm tired, grumpy, hungry...and I'm doing all this for dd to wear to the happiest place on earth. There. I'm human! LOL
> 
> BTW, I have the Janome ruffler foot but it is scary looking and I haven't tried it yet..so I'm hand gathering and pinning. I pinned 30 feet or so. I've stabbed myself in the fingers, the belly, my right thigh and please oh Lord I hope I didn't drop a pin so the dog doesn't get it!
> 
> I think the kids ate something today....not sure....
> 
> Julie, who thinks she may be PMSing!


You are too funny JUJU! I am thinking of trying this....but I hate gathering and my ruffler always acts up after awhile so I can see myself screaming and just throwing it all away out of frustration...but then digging it back out later 



Adi12982 said:


> A DISBoards Admin closed the swap thread b/c someone mentioned the word "paid' when referring to some fabric Linnette had "traded" for.  Anyhow, I PMed the admin and would appriciate if some of you who use the board would too, because it is a valuable source for "swapping" especially harder to find fabrics





emcreative said:


> Actually I am worried and I feel really horrible.  Maybe I need to take a break from the screen for a while.


NO! Stay with us, and I really wouldn't worry about it!


Tinker_ said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need some advice... I make tie dye shirts, and am trying to figure out a way to put Santa hats on my Mickeys!  Another Diser has suggested buying a cricut and using it to cut the fabric (like it has a template??)- any ideas??  Would it be easier just to print a template off the computer, trace onto fabric, and then cut out?
> 
> Here are a few pics so you guys can kind of guess what I am talking about! hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


These are so cute...I would just cut out a santa hat and use heat n bond light and iron them on. Maybe do a little stitch must inside the santa hat (some fraying later on will look cute) and attach a bell!



mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!


WOW! The nerve of some people. I hope she gets her just desserts!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

littlepeppers said:


> I had a dream last night about a Cindy Lou Who dress.  I know I must have seen it here.
> 
> Can anyone remind me where I saw it or re-post the pic.  If I'm dreaming about it, then it must be great & a must have for DD.
> 
> The Grinch is DS's fav.  Last Christmas he wore a Grinch neck tie.  I thinik he needs Grinch pjs this yr & DD too.




It was me!!  Although I did NOT sew it myself (Stacy-SoHappy) made it for Aisling when we went to see Grinch the Musical last Christmas


----------



## clairemolly

I am not sure how many of you will remember me.  I was on here last summer/early fall in preparation for our trip last October.  I haven't sewn anything since we got back...I have been sooo busy.

My plan is to start sewing again after a trip away this weekend (without kids!).  My DH is a doll and gave me money from a surprise bonus he received for a serger.  It will be here tomorrow!

There have been so many beautiful things posted lately.  I have skimmed through the threads for the last 6 months or so.

I hope to have some things to post by mid-late next week.  My daughter Claire starts school in 3 weeks, so I have to get busy!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.


I love it when people post from WDW!  Isn't it nice when someone recognizes your hard work?!  It really feels good.  I made my kids Buzz Lightyear Bowling Shirts for our trip last January.  Buzz got down on one knee and kissed my hand!  I am sure I was blushing!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks again for all the prayers...you guys are the best!  The funeral was very nice.  My mother and my Uncle sang and delivered the service together.  It was very special.  I don't know how they did it!  I just sat in the pew and cried like a baby.  Katie had a harder time this time...bless her heart, she has had to deal with death way too many times in her 10 years.  Patrick was okay until they took the casket out to the car, then he just about fell to the floor crying.  Timmy was okay...he had cried some the night before at the visitation (calling hours for my Ohio people), but I am not sure how much he understands.
> 
> We enjoyed a very nice afternoon at my mom's house with the family with tons of great food from my church.
> 
> Oh...I wanted to also say, at the funeral, my uncle said I sure am glad Granny taught Kim too cook the collards and fat back....nobody made them like Granny!  More than one person came to us to comment on her talents.  I will have to share some pictures of her paintings one of these days.  She was so talented, she wrote a book (never published...they said it was too short for a book, but too long to publish as a short story) she painted, she sewed...truly gifted!
> 
> I know you guys don't know her...but I wanted to share one of my last visit with you.  I know this is a day I will never forget.  We had just decided out of the blue to drive up to see her...we had other plans that day, but I said I really wanted to go see Granny.  Tim said he thought we should, so two weeks ago today, this is my visit with my Granny.
> 
> This is when I was talking to her about some sewing (go figure!) and she was telling me how to do somthing...now I can't remember what it was...Tim remembered it was about sewing...I'm sure it will hit me when I sew again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her telling us good by...I love this picture...we had such a great visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!


  I love those pictures, the last one is so cute!  Thank you for posting them.  She looks like a really sweet lady. 

If you care to share your secrets for cooking good Collards my husband would love it. . .  You can PM me if you want.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Actually I am worried and I feel really horrible.  Maybe I need to take a break from the screen for a while.


No, don't feel bad at all.  The new rules are because of all the bad done in the past, not because of you.  Looks like it is being resolved and there will be a new thread.  



Stephres said:


> No one should feel badly about the swap thread going bad, these things happen. I have been smacked recently for no reason. There are people here who do not participate in the same spirit that most of us do and are itching to get us in trouble. They are probably jealous of the way we support each other and everyone is eager to help another sewer out. That's what makes me love this thread so much. I think the facebook idea is great, I hope you get it off the ground.


You are right, there is a group that does nothing but stir up trouble.  We just stand together and support each other.  We are all like a family here.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I actually sewed tonight!!!   (to the newbies...I just hang out on this board to gab and then every once and awhile I sew so they don't kick me out of the club   )
> 
> Since I don't have my model...I put some less than stellar pics on FB.  In case you aren't on there...Here is my Criss Cross Applesauce top.  The stitching isn't quite as bad as it looks


That is just adorable and so cute!


----------



## Stephres

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



I love this picture! You can really see the bond between you.



clairemolly said:


> I am not sure how many of you will remember me.  I was on here last summer/early fall in preparation for our trip last October.  I haven't sewn anything since we got back...I have been sooo busy.
> 
> My plan is to start sewing again after a trip away this weekend (without kids!).  My DH is a doll and gave me money from a surprise bonus he received for a serger.  It will be here tomorrow!
> 
> There have been so many beautiful things posted lately.  I have skimmed through the threads for the last 6 months or so.
> 
> I hope to have some things to post by mid-late next week.  My daughter Claire starts school in 3 weeks, so I have to get busy!



Welcome back! You will love the serger (once you get it threaded).


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am in the process of making clothes for our Disney trip, and I was wondering if you guys thought this would be okay.  I have cheated a little and gotten a few DISigns for the boys, and I will be making them shorts to go with them.  Do you think it would be okay if I made them shorts and embroidered characters that are on their DISign shirts?  My oldest wants Lilo and Stitch shorts to wear with his O'Hana breakfast shirt.  What do you think?

Dawn


----------



## angel23321

So November hours are out and I feel the pressure.  Work is going to start getting busy and I haven't done ANY outfits.  Sigh.  I have all these great ideas and just no time.   I want to have the outfits done for E's birthday the beginning of November as that's how we'll tell her we're going to Disney. 

I need some butt kicking ladies!


----------



## emcreative

angel23321 said:


> So November hours are out and I feel the pressure.  Work is going to start getting busy and I haven't done ANY outfits.  Sigh.  I have all these great ideas and just no time.   I want to have the outfits done for E's birthday the beginning of November as that's how we'll tell her we're going to Disney.
> 
> I need some butt kicking ladies!


----------



## anggye

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am in the process of making clothes for our Disney trip, and I was wondering if you guys thought this would be okay.  I have cheated a little and gotten a few DISigns for the boys, and I will be making them shorts to go with them.  Do you think it would be okay if I made them shorts and embroidered characters that are on their DISign shirts?  My oldest wants Lilo and Stitch shorts to wear with his O'Hana breakfast shirt.  What do you think?
> 
> Dawn



I'm new here, so I don't know the "proper" ways of doing things, but I would think that would be great. I don't have to sew for boys, but I have a 12 year-old DD, so I know how hard it is to find something that they would actually wear!!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

I cant believe i just spent this much money, but i just bought loge tickets for me and the niece to go see mary poppins. Now I desperately need a custom outfit!!!!!! I can sew but I also appreciate the simple simple simple patterns. Help!!!! I have 2 days to complete outfits for me and her! 

       I think i would like to make her that gorgeous white mary poppins dress, but i need some help frankenpatterning. 

marah, the goddess of finding nifty applique stuff, care to find any mary poppins stuff for my own outfit?


----------



## stephie1012

where does everyone get their shirts that you applique on? I need to order a few in diff colors for the kids. Joanns only had reg tshirts no girly cuts.


----------



## emcreative

Momma2dakidz said:


> I cant believe i just spent this much money, but i just bought loge tickets for me and the niece to go see mary poppins. Now I desperately need a custom outfit!!!!!! I can sew but I also appreciate the simple simple simple patterns. Help!!!! I have 2 days to complete outfits for me and her!
> 
> I think i would like to make her that gorgeous white mary poppins dress, but i need some help frankenpatterning.
> 
> marah, the goddess of finding nifty applique stuff, care to find any mary poppins stuff for my own outfit?



Do you need a picture to do it on your own, or the pattern for a machine?

Were you thinking embroidery, hotfix, etc?


----------



## minnie2

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am in the process of making clothes for our Disney trip, and I was wondering if you guys thought this would be okay.  I have cheated a little and gotten a few DISigns for the boys, and I will be making them shorts to go with them.  Do you think it would be okay if I made them shorts and embroidered characters that are on their DISign shirts?  My oldest wants Lilo and Stitch shorts to wear with his O'Hana breakfast shirt.  What do you think?
> 
> Dawn


Oh Please!  anything goes!  You do what you want to do with the outfits!  Enjoy!!!!!!  Remember you must post finished stuff we want to see it!!!!!!


angel23321 said:


> So November hours are out and I feel the pressure.  Work is going to start getting busy and I haven't done ANY outfits.  Sigh.  I have all these great ideas and just no time.   I want to have the outfits done for E's birthday the beginning of November as that's how we'll tell her we're going to Disney.
> 
> I need some butt kicking ladies!


Must go check Nov hours!  When in Nov are you going????

 I have a few things made for our trip which is 11/1-11/7.  Of course I am working an angel to be there at least a day early



Momma2dakidz said:


> I cant believe i just spent this much money, but i just bought loge tickets for me and the niece to go see mary poppins. Now I desperately need a custom outfit!!!!!! I can sew but I also appreciate the simple simple simple patterns. Help!!!! I have 2 days to complete outfits for me and her!
> 
> I think i would like to make her that gorgeous white mary poppins dress, but i need some help frankenpatterning.
> 
> marah, the goddess of finding nifty applique stuff, care to find any mary poppins stuff for my own outfit?


Oh check out youcanmakethis.com they have great patterns!  Most of us here LOVE Carl'aC pattern so simple easy and versatile!


----------



## anggye

angel23321 said:


> So November hours are out and I feel the pressure.  Work is going to start getting busy and I haven't done ANY outfits.  Sigh.  I have all these great ideas and just no time.   I want to have the outfits done for E's birthday the beginning of November as that's how we'll tell her we're going to Disney.
> 
> I need some butt kicking ladies!



I feel the same way, we are going to DL early October and I have a total of 2 outfits done!! I have all these ideas but, I'm worried that I won't have the time!! I know that you can do it!!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

emcreative said:


> Do you need a picture to do it on your own, or the pattern for a machine?
> 
> Were you thinking embroidery, hotfix, etc?



I have no plans as of right now, so ANYTHING you can share would be wonderfull. You are the master at finding things.........LOL. 

The big huge dress would be nice but its a one time wear thing. 

Hotfix may get more wear but not super dressy.

I have an embroidery machine but i do all appliques by hand. I just spent my magic box money on tickets......lol

      Becky

ps its for the foster child who had never been to the movie theater, let alone a "broadway play". She is going to be soooooooooooo thrilled! She probably leaves this month to go live with dad, so its most likely my last hurrah with her.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

minnie2 said:


> Oh check out youcanmakethis.com they have great patterns!  Most of us here LOVE Carl'aC pattern so simple easy and versatile!



OH heck yeah! I am a total carla c snob. I quit buying other patterns when i bought her easy fit pants pattern.  I can even customize her patterns to fit kids in chairs. 

I just cant figure out what carla c patterns to use on what part.

And do i truly want to make her a dress she will only wear one time?!?! OR do  i make soemthing else mary poppins ish


----------



## emcreative

Momma2dakidz said:


> I have no plans as of right now, so ANYTHING you can share would be wonderfull. You are the master at finding things.........LOL.
> 
> The big huge dress would be nice but its a one time wear thing.
> 
> Hotfix may get more wear but not super dressy.
> 
> I have an embroidery machine but i do all appliques by hand. I just spent my magic box money on tickets......lol
> 
> Becky
> 
> ps its for the foster child who had never been to the movie theater, let alone a "broadway play". She is going to be soooooooooooo thrilled! She probably leaves this month to go live with dad, so its most likely my last hurrah with her.



Remind me again how old she is?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I got my t-shirts at jiffyshirts.com.  I needed everything from an adult XL to a 2T, so Michael's and Hobby Lobby were out of the question.  I ordered the shirts on Friday afternoon, and they were delivered on Monday afternoon.  The shirts were of good quality and they are taking embroidery and iron-on transfers well.  There was also a great selection of colors.  

Dawn


----------



## emcreative

Depending on how old she is, I think you can use CarlaC, making a Mary Poppins dress AND give her something she will wear more than once!

Check this out (stills from the show)









(By now you've probably realized...)
Precious Dress with a full apron (maybe you can frankenpattern it with simply sweet if it doesnt' offer a "full" apron?  I don't own those yet so I don't know what all they include.

The BIGGEST things to make this work right are 1. colors and 2. A brooch!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

ACK choices! I just saw a simple portrait peaseant outfit, white eyelet dress, with  removable red sash and removable bows. It was darling. It could easily double as a church dress.

And now this one is super cute too! My goodness what am i going to do!?!?! maybe two and have her change? LOL 

She is 9, but delayed (6ish) and still LOVING customs! 

ok sooooo now what do i make for myself? My mom loved mary poppins, so i have to go all out for this. And i need one of those big black bags, any ideas on what pattern to use for that? any good pics of her bag?

           Becky

ps THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR HELPING!


----------



## emcreative

Momma2dakidz said:


> ACK choices! I just saw a simple portrait peaseant outfit, white eyelet dress, with  removable red sash and removable bows. It was darling. It could easily double as a church dress.
> 
> And now this one is super cute too! My goodness what am i going to do!?!?! maybe two and have her change? LOL
> 
> She is 9, but delayed (6ish) and still LOVING customs!
> 
> ok sooooo now what do i make for myself? My mom loved mary poppins, so i have to go all out for this. And i need one of those big black bags, any ideas on what pattern to use for that? any good pics of her bag?
> 
> Becky
> 
> ps THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR HELPING!



This is the bag from the musical, actually:






A partial pic from the other production also shows a deep red w/ design bag like this.


----------



## emcreative

This is a cake but WOW!


Would this:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Sweetheart-Shopper.htm
Oversized with some of those wooden handles you can get at Joann's work?


----------



## Momma2dakidz

OOOO i think i can find something like that. You are soooo good!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Marah- did you not finish the toaster story or did I miss something?

my first instinct on Carla's etsy site was to ask- why shop there if I can have them saved, on file on YCMT, and collect points- but then I realized, we would be unfairly hording Carla by limiting to one venue, I hope there are lots of people out there who have never seen her or heard of her who purchase there.
Perhaps we can advocate to new people to look for her patterns on etsy instead of YCMT? and YCMT as a site to look for other patterns?
Maybe in the bookmarks we could shift the link to her etsy site to help her gain traffic there?


----------



## angel23321

minnie2 said:


> Oh Please!  anything goes!  You do what you want to do with the outfits!  Enjoy!!!!!!  Remember you must post finished stuff we want to see it!!!!!!
> Must go check Nov hours!  When in Nov are you going????
> 
> I have a few things made for our trip which is 11/1-11/7.  Of course I am working an angel to be there at least a day early
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> We're going 11/20-24.   A very short trip this year...next year is our BIG trip. We got a great deal and couldn't pass it up but we could only go for a few days.  Next year will hopefully be 8 days but since the military has a habit of screwing up plans too far out in the future, we booked this year.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

ok for my outfit i am thinking.white shirt with the mary poppins outline in black. (like her flying) Then a black , gray or blue simple skirt, with building shadows on it, maybe blue, gray or white? and then carrying the big maroon bag. (I refuse to pay $7 a bottle for water and we do not give her any treats filled with crap......LOL) 

Still which outfit do i make for her?!?!?! LOL

Geeze i wish i could just say heck with it wear what you want, but you guys have turned me into a custom snob. (heck she has custom play clothes now. Hope daddy can afford to keep her dressed. LOL)


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Marah- did you not finish the toaster story or did I miss something?


Not only did I finish it, hubby even read it over my shoulder.  Now it looks like the Internets Ate It.  BAD INTERNETS!

/sigh I'll see after I run my errands if I can find it again.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did it!  I ordered the machine about 5 minutes ago.  Unfortunately, they have to order it in, then they are going away for a week so I won't even consider seeing the new machine until past the 15th.  

Lifetime lessons!  They are going to be praying for life to end when they get done with me.  Unfortunately, It is over 3 hours away.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it!  I ordered the machine about 5 minutes ago.  Unfortunately, they have to order it in, then they are going away for a week so I won't even consider seeing the new machine until past the 15th.
> 
> Lifetime lessons!  They are going to be praying for life to end when they get done with me.  Unfortunately, It is over 3 hours away.


----------



## jessesgirl

Ok my 12 almost 13yo daughter is going to a Taylor Swift concert in Sept and I really want to make her something cool and special.. Has anyone ever made anything for this age group? or for something like this? I am kinda thinking of embelishing "skinny jeans" and either doing something to a t-shirt or make like a tunic or baby doll style top with a trendy vest to go with it..I would love to see what others have created..Thanks !


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


>




  That is too funny!  But so true!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


>




_*WHERE*_ do you find this stuff?? and so fast!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one for my baby girl.  Only three dresses and ten applique shirts left.  I really want to get it all done before we start school on the 17th.  I homeschool so all of my free time is about to go away!



I homeschool too!  I need to get my outfits done too so we will be ready to start school!  


HELP!   Anyone who has used carla c's bow sash pattern....I want to add the bow to the back of a dress but not put the belt in the front (I think) so how much do I need to add to the sides of the sash to just sew it into the side seam?  Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## minnie2

Momma2dakidz said:


> OH heck yeah! I am a total carla c snob. I quit buying other patterns when i bought her easy fit pants pattern.  I can even customize her patterns to fit kids in chairs.
> 
> I just cant figure out what carla c patterns to use on what part.
> 
> And do i truly want to make her a dress she will only wear one time?!?! OR do  i make soemthing else mary poppins ish





Momma2dakidz said:


> ACK choices! I just saw a simple portrait peaseant outfit, white eyelet dress, with  removable red sash and removable bows. It was darling. It could easily double as a church dress.
> 
> And now this one is super cute too! My goodness what am i going to do!?!?! maybe two and have her change? LOL
> 
> She is 9, but delayed (6ish) and still LOVING customs!
> 
> ok sooooo now what do i make for myself? My mom loved mary poppins, so i have to go all out for this. And i need one of those big black bags, any ideas on what pattern to use for that? any good pics of her bag?
> 
> Becky
> 
> ps THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR HELPING!


Personally I kind of feel that same way should i make them something for just one day?   For me with WDW I try to make things Disney but that I know they would wear.  This yr Nikki(9) asked for a Sleeping Beauty dress full on gown and a casual SB outfit.  Of course she is at the age where she doesn't admit to most of her friends she still LOVES SB but in WDW she is free to Love her.  So I figured I have to make the outfits.  EVEN though I am dreading the gown.  I told her she has to use it as her Halloween costume ad she was ok with it since we will be in FL with her baby cousins.  

I would say maybe do something that she can or will wear again but Mary Poppin's ish....


----------



## ollyg

sahm1000 said:


> I'm looking at a very similar machine with a very similar price tag, the Brother PE 750D.  I am looking at my Brother dealer and they don't have the PE 700 II.  This seems to be the same basic machine though.  Same hoop size, embroidery only, etc.  The only difference seems to be that the 750D comes with the Disney embroideries already on the machine, which I really don't care about since I'm not wild about the ones they have.
> 
> I just went to my local Brother dealer on Sunday to buy this machine.  They were out of stock and were to order it for me upon her return from a Brother show in Tennessee.  I just checked my voice mail and there was a message that this machine is being discontinued and being replaced with the 780D with the major difference being it will accpet a flash drive and a few more  designs.
> 
> Has anybody else heard this?  I can't find anything on Brother's website regarding the 780D.  I do have the option of purchasing the 750D floor model and unsure what to do.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## msumissa

So here I am getting ready to make some twirl dresses for Cheeseburger in Caseville next week, and I have to make my FSIL's shower cake.  You all are bad for my time budgeting!!!!

Did CarlaC's etsy name pop up somewhere b/c I can't find it!

I can't wait to start sewing my custom stuff for Disney in November.  We will be there over Thanksgiving week.  Does anyone have any Thanksgiving themed custom work I could use for inspiration?  I was thinking of a fall Vida with embroidered leaves and mickey heads???


----------



## Momma2dakidz

I think i am going to suck it up and make her the white mary poppins gown. I liked the white eyelet style portrait peasant top with little red bows. And i will add a shimmery red sash, with white ribbon on the sash to represent piping. The sash and bows will be removable and i will then make her a pastel sash to wear instead of the red for church. I have no problem making this for her since she will get more wear out of it. It shouldnt be too expensive either, 4.5 yards of cheap walmart eyelet. (trying to stay budget because i majorly splurged on Loge tickets.) I think i am also going to make her a very simple navy lap blanket with the marry poppins shadow on it with her name and date embroidered as her souveneir. I refuse to spend a TON of money on items that will get tossed into the bottom of her closet.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I homeschool too!  I need to get my outfits done too so we will be ready to start school!



We are starting in a week and a half and I am starting to panic!  I have 3 dresses and 10 applique shirts plus a nursing cover.  And I want to have my 2008 Disney scrapbbok finished before we go.  And be ready to teach!  UGH!  Ihope you are not as stressed out as I am


----------



## msumissa

Momma2dakidz said:


> I think i am going to suck it up and make her the white mary poppins gown. I liked the white eyelet style portrait peasant top with little red bows. And i will add a shimmery red sash, with white ribbon on the sash to represent piping. The sash and bows will be removable and i will then make her a pastel sash to wear instead of the red for church. I have no problem making this for her since she will get more wear out of it. It shouldnt be too expensive either, 4.5 yards of cheap walmart eyelet. (trying to stay budget because i majorly splurged on Loge tickets.) I think i am also going to make her a very simple navy lap blanket with the marry poppins shadow on it with her name and date embroidered as her souveneir. I refuse to spend a TON of money on items that will get tossed into the bottom of her closet.


I think your idea sounds great


----------



## froggy33

Hi all!!!  Long time, I know!  And I post something that doesn't involve sewing - well not really.  I could make a custom and tie it all together nicely (probably will actually!)

Anyway, for those of you that have been to a showing of Playhouse Disney Live (stage show, not the one at DHS), are the floor seats good?  I could get floor seats row 9, which sound good, but I am short and my 1 year old is too (obviously).  Would we be able to see, or would it be better to try and get some further back that are in the more stadium style seats??

Thanks!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

anggye said:


> This is what my 3year oldDD refers to as Elpheba Minnie. This is one of the 1st appliques I have done, still not as great as you ladies and Tom, but I feel that the more I practice, the better I will get!!/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the bags!! Cute halloween outfits, too!
> 
> 
> 
> tracipierce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm finally done with the sewing!!! we leave for WDW in almost 2 days and I never thought I was going to get it all done.
> 
> Thanks again to Revrob for the helpful advice - the skirt you helped me with is the stripwork skirt for animal kingdom, sorry this picture turned out so bad
> 
> Thanks to all you ladies and gentleman for all the inspiration, me and my DD have really enjoyed getting these outfits ready for our trip, thanks also to Heathersue for such wonderful applique designs which were a pleasure to do!!!
> 
> Ok so as promised the photos.....
> 
> Animal kingdom outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake outfit for 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icecream cone outfit for beaches and cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilo and stitch dress for Ohana breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipop outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Minnie outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, that just about does it!!!!  Sorry there was so many pics
> 
> This was my first attempt at making hairbows, I think they took me longer than making the outfits
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!!!
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started school here today too! They get out in May sometime towards the end. We get a week for fall break in October though! My favorite! Here are a couple of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great idea for the first day of school!
> 
> 
> WDWAtLast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic - nothing fancy, but the girls loved making them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good find!!!  Here are the ones I made for Aisling (sorry, I didn't resize them in Photobucket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I only made specific pages for the Fab 5, Tink, and the Princesses.  I'll add the embellishments for the other characters afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> princessmom29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to come here and share with ya'll b/c I knew you would understand. I just managed to slice my finger with my rotary cutter while cutting an outfit. I don't think it is deep enough for stitches, but it is not pretty. I got it to stop bleeding an got a ouple steristrips on it, and it is closed, but it hurts like you know what. I called DH at worh to let him know what hapened, and told him I was upset b/c I couldn't finish the outfit. He thought that was somehow funny! He said just be glad you don't need stitches. I don't think it could be stitched anyway, as it is close to the joint. Any medical type people want to offer an opinion. It is about a cm long, and was just deep enough to open up a little. I doused it in alcohol and put two steristrips over it, and it is sealed and no longer bleeding, just throbbing a little. Do I need to get it looked at or will it be ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your feeling better!
> 
> 
> pixiefrnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I love everything I have seen in the last couple days, now that I am finally caught up I can post some pics.  My youngest turned 8 on Friday so I made her an outfit, she wanted to go to the mall and ended up at Build a Bear and yesterday we decided to take the girls to the beach for the day.  I wish we could have stayed a couple days, the weather was great and the water felt wonderful but with no place to shower we didn't get too far in the ocean.  Oh, on a side note I have been sewing for years but have generally stayed away from clothing cause the patterns always look too complicated and I would have my sister in law re-work them and then tell me what to do, so 2 weeks ago I decided to buy everything on my wish list from Carla and must say WOW! I don't think I would buy a commercial clothing pattern again. So thank you Carla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the Beach--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> JUJU814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Oh you are so sweet. Truthfully, I am NO super woman. In fact, I spend many a day pulling my hair out trying to find more time for family. If I didn't have my nanny/housekeeper to keep my life in order, my family would have take out pizza every night!
> 
> Trust me, I use the artist as an excuse to go to Disney all the time. To dh: oh honey, you know, I really haven't met with Chris. I *really* need to! It always works Now to schedule him in around my ADRs!
> 
> I am ashamed to say this, but here goes. I do not make hardly anything for outfits with my own designs. I love digitizing, but when you are doing it for a living and testing etc, it gets to the point where if I do make something, I will often use a design I purchased! Sometimes I use my own. All the projects that my customers submit to me are major inspiration. I think after sitting here these past several days sewing outfits for Disney, my confidence in sewing has increased and I will probably make more for dd while she's still willing to wear the stuff.
> 
> As far as the shell design, do you mean the one Shannon used on the ariel dress for Emily? If so, that is already a design in one of my sets. I think it's the "Under the Sea" one. She surprised me by putting that on there as she already had purchased the designs in the past!
> 
> Regarding the patchwork twirl dress I'm working on. Here ye here ye! I would like to go on the record and say
> 
> Any internal desire /emotional need that I've repressed all these years to sew ruffly things for my darling little cherub angel girl and make frilly girly things, has now been utterly and completely satisfied and I'm not sure I ever want to gather anything else as long as I live. I cannot even see straight. LOL I got the bottom ruffle done and sewn to the bottom tier. Ruffling the bottom tier now. Starting to see how this all works.
> 
> I'm tired, grumpy, hungry...and I'm doing all this for dd to wear to the happiest place on earth. There. I'm human! LOL
> 
> BTW, I have the Janome ruffler foot but it is scary looking and I haven't tried it yet..so I'm hand gathering and pinning. I pinned 30 feet or so. I've stabbed myself in the fingers, the belly, my right thigh and please oh Lord I hope I didn't drop a pin so the dog doesn't get it!
> 
> I think the kids ate something today....not sure...
> 
> Julie, who thinks she may be PMSing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not be afraid of the ruffler, it is your friend!  I have the Janome ruffler, and cannot imagine my life without it.  Seriously.  Yes, it takes a few minutes to master it (Check out the free ebook the ruffler unruffled by Carla C on YCMT) but it saves soooooooooooooooooooo much time, aggravation, and fingers- I promise!
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you're right.  When I realized my mistake (yes, I am sorry) I PM'd another board member about OMG what do I do?!?! Um yeah, I should have PM'd the mod.  Totally did not think of it in my "Oh I messed UP!" panic moment.
> 
> (I'm SO sorry, I thought I was repeating correctly something for someone who no longer has board access and obviously got things screwed up in our communication.  Next time I think I will have someone give me "WORD FOR EXACT WORD" what to say and just copy/paste.
> 
> Sorry.  Yes, I'm the annoying screw up little sister of the disbo board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We love you!  And compared to me, you might be the little sister (trust me, I'm officially old now...) but you're never an annoying screw up.
> 
> 
> anggye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. The bag pattern was a tutorial, I can't even remember where I got it. It was a messenger-style diaper bag, that I modified for regular bag.
> 
> If you could please say some prayers for my DH sister. She is in the hospital with liver and kidney failure. She is not comprehending things and not able to speak. It is hard, because MyDH lost his father a year ago. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Praying for her.
> 
> 
> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How awful!!! I hope you get it sorted soon, and she gets what she deserves.
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one for my baby girl.  Only three dresses and ten applique shirts left.  I really want to get it all done before we start school on the 17th.  I homeschool so all of my free time is about to go away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually sewed tonight!!! (to the newbies...I just hang out on this board to gab and then every once and awhile I sew so they don't kick me out of the club
> 
> Since I don't have my model...I put some less than stellar pics on FB.  In case you aren't on there...Here is my Criss Cross Applesauce top.  The stitching isn't quite as bad as it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks great!  I have got to get that pattern.
> 
> 
> kathyell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so sweet!  I just had to get a tissue!
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the prayers...you guys are the best!  The funeral was very nice.  My mother and my Uncle sang and delivered the service together.  It was very special.  I don't know how they did it!  I just sat in the pew and cried like a baby.  Katie had a harder time this time...bless her heart, she has had to deal with death way too many times in her 10 years.  Patrick was okay until they took the casket out to the car, then he just about fell to the floor crying.  Timmy was okay...he had cried some the night before at the visitation (calling hours for my Ohio people), but I am not sure how much he understands.
> 
> We enjoyed a very nice afternoon at my mom's house with the family with tons of great food from my church.
> 
> Oh...I wanted to also say, at the funeral, my uncle said I sure am glad Granny taught Kim too cook the collards and fat back....nobody made them like Granny!  More than one person came to us to comment on her talents.  I will have to share some pictures of her paintings one of these days.  She was so talented, she wrote a book (never published...they said it was too short for a book, but too long to publish as a short story) she painted, she sewed...truly gifted!
> 
> I know you guys don't know her...but I wanted to share one of my last visit with you.  I know this is a day I will never forget.  We had just decided out of the blue to drive up to see her...we had other plans that day, but I said I really wanted to go see Granny.  Tim said he thought we should, so two weeks ago today, this is my visit with my Granny.
> 
> This is when I was talking to her about some sewing (go figure!) and she was telling me how to do somthing...now I can't remember what it was...Tim remembered it was about sewing...I'm sure it will hit me when I sew again!
> 
> Look at this smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her telling us good by...I love this picture...we had such a great visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a wonderful gift those pictures are.  And what an amazing testimony of a woman who lived out her life choosing to educate, love, and be happy.  I really wish I could have met her... I'll have to put her on my list of those I can't wait to see in heaven.
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was me!!  Although I did NOT sew it myself (Stacy-SoHappy) made it for Aisling when we went to see Grinch the Musical last Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really love this!
> 
> 
> clairemolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how many of you will remember me.  I was on here last summer/early fall in preparation for our trip last October.  I haven't sewn anything since we got back...I have been sooo busy.
> 
> My plan is to start sewing again after a trip away this weekend (without kids!).  My DH is a doll and gave me money from a surprise bonus he received for a serger.  It will be here tomorrow!
> 
> There have been so many beautiful things posted lately.  I have skimmed through the threads for the last 6 months or so.
> 
> I hope to have some things to post by mid-late next week.  My daughter Claire starts school in 3 weeks, so I have to get busy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Great to see you again!
> 
> 
> Mom2SamandJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the process of making clothes for our Disney trip, and I was wondering if you guys thought this would be okay.  I have cheated a little and gotten a few DISigns for the boys, and I will be making them shorts to go with them.  Do you think it would be okay if I made them shorts and embroidered characters that are on their DISign shirts?  My oldest wants Lilo and Stitch shorts to wear with his O'Hana breakfast shirt.  What do you think?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would be fine!
> 
> 
> stephie1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where does everyone get their shirts that you applique on? I need to order a few in diff colors for the kids. Joanns only had reg tshirts no girly cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally get most of mine from Kohl's or Walmart.
Click to expand...


----------



## anggye

froggy33 said:


> Hi all!!!  Long time, I know!  And I post something that doesn't involve sewing - well not really.  I could make a custom and tie it all together nicely (probably will actually!)
> 
> Anyway, for those of you that have been to a showing of Playhouse Disney Live (stage show, not the one at DHS), are the floor seats good?  I could get floor seats row 9, which sound good, but I am short and my 1 year old is too (obviously).  Would we be able to see, or would it be better to try and get some further back that are in the more stadium style seats??
> 
> Thanks!![/QUOT
> 
> A few months ago, I took my girls to Playhouse Disney Live and I got floor seats. Personally, I would have prefered ones that were on the sides. It was fun, but my kids had trouble seeing and for spending that much money, the seats should have been better. Just my opinion


----------



## anggye

froggy33 said:


> Hi all!!!  Long time, I know!  And I post something that doesn't involve sewing - well not really.  I could make a custom and tie it all together nicely (probably will actually!)
> 
> Anyway, for those of you that have been to a showing of Playhouse Disney Live (stage show, not the one at DHS), are the floor seats good?  I could get floor seats row 9, which sound good, but I am short and my 1 year old is too (obviously).  Would we be able to see, or would it be better to try and get some further back that are in the more stadium style seats??
> 
> Thanks!!



I took my girls to Playhouse Disney Live a few months ago. We had floor seats, but Ifound it hard to see, not to mention my kids. Personally, I would rather have had seats, first row of the stadium seating. Just my opinion

Sorry, double post


----------



## froggy33

anggye said:


> I took my girls to Playhouse Disney Live a few months ago. We had floor seats, but Ifound it hard to see, not to mention my kids. Personally, I would rather have had seats, first row of the stadium seating. Just my opinion
> 
> Sorry, double post



Thanks!!  That's kind of what I thought.  We have been to concerts with floor seating (we sat in Stadium) and it just looked like they couldn't see/had to stand the entire time.
Plus, stadium seating is $10 less!
My daughter will be 15 months old when it comes to our area.  Do you all think she would like it??  She has seen all the shows, but of course has a short attention span.  I thought it would be great to go to, since we are going to Disney in December and this way she can get a taste of it.

Thanks!!

Jess


----------



## froggy33

Another question,
For those of you with the Brother cs6000i (heathersue, among others), have you figured out a ruffler foot for it??  I have the creative solutions brand (I think that's it) from Hancock Fabrics and it doesn't seem to want to work with it.

Does anyone ruffle with their serger??  I have the Juno by Janome and it says it can ruffle (I am sure you need a special foot).

Thanks again!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!












And she wanted a silly face picture!






Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.


----------



## stephie1012

ireland_nicole said:


> I personally get most of mine from Kohl's or Walmart.



thanks i checked walmart they didnt have dd size, i forgot about kohls


----------



## LisaZoe

Tinker_ said:


> Actually, now that you guys are bringing this up, I think I will start watermarking my images!



That's what I did with photos of my painting on jeans and such.



*Toadstool* said:


> Ah okay. I may try to buy some on etsy then. 50 percent seems like alot to me. Are you going to use youcanmakethis? I'd think that just the traffic that site gets might make it worth it.



I think it's a great place to get exposure. The women who run it seem to do a good job of getting the word out and keeping it new/organized. 50% seems like a lot of the purchase price but one PP fees, advertising, site maintenance and such come out, I imaging they aren't making a big profit off each pattern sold.

Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.

Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:










I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she wanted a silly face picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.



I don't know...maybe it's me...but i think she likes it!  It turned out great...Great job!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THAT HALLOWEEN TINK VIDA!!!! It is gorgeous! I know with practice that someday I might be able to do something appliqued like that -It will just take me a long time!


----------



## ScotsMinnie

I am a bit of a lurker on here as I love looking at the beautiful things you ladies can sew.  

I saw some kids with adorable customs when we were there this summer and they really do stand out in the parks.  

Wish I had an ounce of the talent on here!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!



That came out beautifully!


----------



## VBAndrea

LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



Stunning!!!!  I am amazed at the color/pattern combinations that you come up with.  When I grow up I want to be you!  (Oh crap, I'm already old, I guess it's hopeless).  I also adored your NBC outfit -- again the colors in that were to die for.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Ah okay. Do you know how much of a percentage YCMT gets on each pattern? I really like collecting points..  I also like that I can redownload the pattern anytime I want. I would never find the saved pattern file..my computer is a mess. I wonder if people who sell one etsy will re-email the pattern to you if you lose it?


As a pattern seller on etsy, I am currently keeping track of the email addresses of the ones that buy from me. This is so that if I update any of the patterns my buyers will be able to recieve the updates. Also if they need another copy I will be able to verify that they bought it and will happily resend it. This will also come in handy for the future when I add more patterns. My return buyers will be able to get a discount that will be emailed directly to them.


----------



## Tinker_

LisaZoe said:


> That's what I did with photos of my painting on jeans and such.
> 
> 
> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



Adorable work!  What kind of fabric paint did you use on the jeans?  Did it hold up to multiple washings?  

I also love JIFFYSHIRTS!  They are high quality, you can read reviews right there on how they run, you DON'T have to drag your kids to the store- and they ship fast!  The only thing is the shipping is a little high if you just want a few things, so I place my orders in bulk.  

Hey!  Can I put my Etsy ID in my siggy like my Ebay Id is???


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she wanted a silly face picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.



I love it!  It's gorgeous!  I tell my DD that she gets creative input only until the fabric is cut, appliqued, etc.  After that, it's a done deal.



LisaZoe said:


> That's what I did with photos of my painting on jeans and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great place to get exposure. The women who run it seem to do a good job of getting the word out and keeping it new/organized. 50% seems like a lot of the purchase price but one PP fees, advertising, site maintenance and such come out, I imaging they aren't making a big profit off each pattern sold.
> 
> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



These are absolutely, mindbogglingly, incredible; love them, love them, love them!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> I have the link if you want it feel free to pm me i would be happy to give it to you
> 
> As for points why they are a added bonus and a good thing keep in mind it take along time for them to add up.  I LOVE  YCMT don't get me wrong!  It is a fabulous site with amazing pattern BUT the point of Carla's etsy site i think it more to get her patterns to other people who may not know about them.  This way she can gain a larger audience and maybe bring other people who wouldn't sew because they thought it was to hard or what ever to the sewing world so they can see the joy we all get from it.  So for that point alone I am THRILLED she is branching out!  So I may not get a few point but if it helps a pattern maker or some one who is talented get more recognition I am all for it.  Personally If some one is GOOD I would pay more for their product knowing more of the proceeds go to them this way they can keep up the good work and bring their talent to the masses.  That is just me though


To be honest knowing what I know now, I would have rather gotten all of my patterns directly from Carla through etsy. Instead of getting $5 per pattern she would have gotten the full price.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mom2rtk said:


> Hey there fellow boutiquers:
> 
> Just a little cautionary tale. First many thanks to the fellow Diser who let me know etsy seller CRAFTYQUILT was using pictures from my Drizella costume listing trying to sell one to her. She actually sent photos of MY OWN DAUGHTER as well as photos of MY gown hand made by me to her saying that she had made it and would make it for her. So I posted my own want ad under another ID, and SHE ACTUALLY SENT PICTURES OF MY OWN DAUGHTER TO ME!!!!!
> 
> I have reported her to Etsy, as well as "cautioned" her myself directly. Anyone else have anything like this happen??? Any idea if etsy will do anything? I have this funny feeling I might have broken a few rules and might get thrown off myself.......
> 
> Her stuff doesn't look that great, but if you want to custom shop, avoid craftyquilt, as you will never know if the photos she uses are even her own work.
> 
> Many thanks again to my fellow Diser! It's nice to know when others are looking out for you!



That is aweful and i have heard it happening alot.  That just takes guts.  I am glad etsy removed the listing!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is another one for my baby girl.  Only three dresses and ten applique shirts left.  I really want to get it all done before we start school on the 17th.  I homeschool so all of my free time is about to go away!



She is such a doll baby!



LisaZoe said:


> That's what I did with photos of my painting on jeans and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great place to get exposure. The women who run it seem to do a good job of getting the word out and keeping it new/organized. 50% seems like a lot of the purchase price but one PP fees, advertising, site maintenance and such come out, I imaging they aren't making a big profit off each pattern sold.
> 
> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



as always Lisa, AMAZING!!!!!!!  I love the colors and it is so unique.  I ADORE THE TINK one!


----------



## PrincessMickey

LisaZoe said:


> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c368/zoe_diva/Halloween/witch_feet1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



I love all of these. I really need to get myself a girl so I can dress her up. Boys aren't as fun to dress up.


----------



## jessica52877

froggy33 said:


> Hi all!!!  Long time, I know!  And I post something that doesn't involve sewing - well not really.  I could make a custom and tie it all together nicely (probably will actually!)
> 
> Anyway, for those of you that have been to a showing of Playhouse Disney Live (stage show, not the one at DHS), are the floor seats good?  I could get floor seats row 9, which sound good, but I am short and my 1 year old is too (obviously).  Would we be able to see, or would it be better to try and get some further back that are in the more stadium style seats??
> 
> Thanks!!



Personally I would skip the floor unless you have front row. Without stadium seating it is even hard for me to see half the time!



ollyg said:


> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a very similar machine with a very similar price tag, the Brother PE 750D.  I am looking at my Brother dealer and they don't have the PE 700 II.  This seems to be the same basic machine though.  Same hoop size, embroidery only, etc.  The only difference seems to be that the 750D comes with the Disney embroideries already on the machine, which I really don't care about since I'm not wild about the ones they have.
> 
> I just went to my local Brother dealer on Sunday to buy this machine.  They were out of stock and were to order it for me upon her return from a Brother show in Tennessee.  I just checked my voice mail and there was a message that this machine is being discontinued and being replaced with the 780D with the major difference being it will accpet a flash drive and a few more  designs.
> 
> Has anybody else heard this?  I can't find anything on Brother's website regarding the 780D.  I do have the option of purchasing the 750D floor model and unsure what to do.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about this. Does the old one have to be hooked to a computer while you sew? If so then I would want the newer for sure! I don't want to have to worry about having my computer near my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinker_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable work!  What kind of fabric paint did you use on the jeans?  Did it hold up to multiple washings?
> 
> I also love JIFFYSHIRTS!  They are high quality, you can read reviews right there on how they run, you DON'T have to drag your kids to the store- and they ship fast!  The only thing is the shipping is a little high if you just want a few things, so I place my orders in bulk.
> 
> Hey!  Can I put my Etsy ID in my siggy like my Ebay Id is???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was told no to the etsy ID thing. It seems it depends on who you are though. Many others have them and have never gotten in trouble for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## lacibelle

You are so talented!!! All of you guys are great. I spend days on the internet trying to find things to buy for Laci to wear to Disney, bought a sewing machine but i need to take major sewing lessons, maybe after she starts Kindergarten.


----------



## Tinker_

PrincessMickey said:


> I love all of these. I really need to get myself a girl so I can dress her up. Boys aren't as fun to dress up.


 I tell DBF the same thing.. I need a girl! haha!

BUT, honestly, that's why I started the tie dye- for DS, bc he really likes picking his colors, and I can put pirate hats and such on the MM heads!



jessica52877 said:


> Personally I would skip the floor unless you have front row. Without stadium seating it is even hard for me to see half the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ollyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about this. Does the old one have to be hooked to a computer while you sew? If so then I would want the newer for sure! I don't want to have to worry about having my computer near my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told no to the etsy ID thing. It seems it depends on who you are though. Many others have them and have never gotten in trouble for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Better to play it safe and not list it then!
> 
> 
> 
> lacibelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so talented!!! All of you guys are great. I spend days on the internet trying to find things to buy for Laci to wear to Disney, bought a sewing machine but i need to take major sewing lessons, maybe after she starts Kindergarten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's amazing how much talent is here on The Dis!  E t s y is where it is at if you want to find cute stuff for your kiddo!
Click to expand...


----------



## eeyore3847

you guys are going fast today!!! off to go catch up! 
Lori


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ok panic mode!  I am bogged down with orders and I only have 44 days until disney and only one dress done.  I need like 19 more outfits give or take   I need to get my butt moving!  Plus I am doing adult shirts too!


----------



## HLAuburn

Can someone tell me where I can find a "Vida" dress pattern?    Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

VBAndrea said:


> Stunning!!!!  I am amazed at the color/pattern combinations that you come up with.  When I grow up I want to be you!  (Oh crap, I'm already old, I guess it's hopeless).  I also adored your NBC outfit -- again the colors in that were to die for.



Thank you! I'm thrilled with how the Maleficent dress came out. I've had the fabric almost 2 years but never knew what to do with it. I loved the saturation of the colors and the prints but they really aren't typical for girls' clothes. When I was thinking about what to use for Maleficent, these prints came to mind. I think they work really well for her since she's such a dramatic character.



Tinker_ said:


> Adorable work!  What kind of fabric paint did you use on the jeans?  Did it hold up to multiple washings?



I use DecoArt SoSoft (I think that's the name but it's definitely DecoArt.)  I had good luck with it on jeans as long as I prepared the jeans correctly first, i.e. prewashed with no fabric softener. The paint worked much better for me on lighter weight fabric, though. I always felt like I had to get the denim slightly damp first so the paint would soak in a little and not just sit on the top. The main reason I stopped painting so much was because I learned to applique.


----------



## eeyore3847

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> .




very cute.. you did a fantastic job!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Momma2dakidz said:


> I cant believe i just spent this much money, but i just bought loge tickets for me and the niece to go see mary poppins. Now I desperately need a custom outfit!!!!!! I can sew but I also appreciate the simple simple simple patterns. Help!!!! I have 2 days to complete outfits for me and her!
> 
> I think i would like to make her that gorgeous white mary poppins dress, but i need some help frankenpatterning.




We had a huge discussion on the Mary Poppins white dress about a year ago...look here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1864297

It really doesn't take very long to make.  Both patterns are very simple.
Good luck!


----------



## ncmomof2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!



So cute!  How do you gather up the front of the skirt like that?  I have seen it on several dresses but I can't figure out how you all do it!  Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HLAuburn said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find a "Vida" dress pattern?    Thanks!



Vida is a farbenmix pattern.  It's a paper pattern that you need to trace out with your seam allowances.  You can find it on popular auction sites starting w/ E, or several online stores including banberryplace.com  You could also google farbenmix Vida and you would find someone.


----------



## HLAuburn

ireland_nicole said:


> Vida is a farbenmix pattern.  It's a paper pattern that you need to trace out with your seam allowances.  You can find it on popular auction sites starting w/ E, or several online stores including banberryplace.com  You could also google farbenmix Vida and you would find someone.



Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ollyg said:


> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a very similar machine with a very similar price tag, the Brother PE 750D.  I am looking at my Brother dealer and they don't have the PE 700 II.  This seems to be the same basic machine though.  Same hoop size, embroidery only, etc.  The only difference seems to be that the 750D comes with the Disney embroideries already on the machine, which I really don't care about since I'm not wild about the ones they have.
> 
> I just went to my local Brother dealer on Sunday to buy this machine.  They were out of stock and were to order it for me upon her return from a Brother show in Tennessee.  I just checked my voice mail and there was a message that this machine is being discontinued and being replaced with the 780D with the major difference being it will accpet a flash drive and a few more  designs.
> 
> Has anybody else heard this?  I can't find anything on Brother's website regarding the 780D.  I do have the option of purchasing the 750D floor model and unsure what to do.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I did just hear the same thing today.  The lady called me back and said the 750D would be discontinued and the 780D is the next model.  If they can't get the 750D then I will be getting the new released 780D instead.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she wanted a silly face picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.


Those are just amazing and she is too cute.


LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...




OMG, you are beyond amazing.  I showed them to my mom and explained how I didn't understand what by hand meant.  She also laughed at me.  Just pure talent girl.


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> _*WHERE*_ do you find this stuff?? and so fast!



Super searcher...and photoshop!


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> I have the link if you want it feel free to pm me i would be happy to give it to you
> 
> As for points why they are a added bonus and a good thing keep in mind it take along time for them to add up.  I LOVE  YCMT don't get me wrong!  It is a fabulous site with amazing pattern BUT the point of Carla's etsy site i think it more to get her patterns to other people who may not know about them.  This way she can gain a larger audience and maybe bring other people who wouldn't sew because they thought it was to hard or what ever to the sewing world so they can see the joy we all get from it.  So for that point alone I am THRILLED she is branching out!  So I may not get a few point but if it helps a pattern maker or some one who is talented get more recognition I am all for it.  Personally If some one is GOOD I would pay more for their product knowing more of the proceeds go to them this way they can keep up the good work and bring their talent to the masses.  That is just me though


Personally I would not pay more to get it directly from the person who made it. Usually if you get it directly through the person it is cheaper if anything. I have to be thrifty with everything I can with sewing, or I won't be able to afford to do it. I definitely wouldn't pay more just to support that person. I'd pay the same price though. 
 I am hoping someone can tell us if they will re-email them to us if we lose them. I know I'm going to lose it eventually.. whether it is too a hard drive crash or just because I saved it in the wrong place. I'd love the person who owns the pattern to be getting all of the money, but in most cases it isn't that way. 
I'm also wondering if her new website will sell the patterns on there? That would probably allow for instant downloading of the pattern anytime you want. Lynnie Pinnie's site is like that, and I love it. 



emcreative said:


>


Haha.. Just wanted to say that Hubby and I are image macro junkies, so I appreciate this. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have been sitting here trying to catch up -
> 
> For those who have cut their fingers before (raising my hand too) with their rotary cutter.....they will mostly heal fine just fine without stitches if the edges are nice and straight, wash it well with soap & water - please don't use a lot of peroxide - the peroxide dries out the edges of the cut  - steri strips or just a band aid with neosporin will work well. you want to keep it clean & dry as of out of water but you want to put a thin layer of neosporin on twice a day to help heal it. Tetanus is good for 10 yrs until you cut yourself with something really rusty.  ----This is not just mommy advice but straight from an ER nurse.


*Mommy2JulietJocelyn*  Is it bad to put peroxide on anything now?? When I had the nasty staph infection in my c-section incision they never used it. They just used saline that they got out of little bottles. The reason I am asking is because I have had a nasty infection in my big toe for about a month and a half, and have gone to the doctor twice. He told me to use peroxide and soak it in salt water. I'm taking antibiotics too. I wish I could afford to go to a specialist right now, but I don't have insurance for all of this month due to hubby starting his new job last month. I keep getting all of these infections, and the doctor says something about my immune system must not be working like it is supposed to. I guess it is because of the harmone stuff I am taking? PM me if you like. 


littlepeppers said:


> Loving everyone's stuff.  Kind of jealous too.
> 
> Not feeling motivated to sew right now.  I need to get out of the house.  I never get out anymore & I think I'm going nuts.  Going from a working mom (11yrs) to housewife & homeschooling 1yr later is a big adjustment.
> 
> We are trhing to plan a mini trip to somewhere to break the cabin fever, but we are thinking about waiting another 2 weeks until everyone is in school.  (less crowds & cheaper prices)


I've been wondering where you were! I feel the same way. I'm trying to convince hubby on some type of mini getaway. No luck yet though.
We can get together and let the kiddos play sometime if you like. I'd soo have lots of homeschooling questions for you. 





emcreative said:


>


Marah! You are torturing me. I want to take Hannah to see this so badly. It is coming to Houston, but that is almost 6 hours away from here. I want to go there...




froggy33 said:


> Hi all!!!  Long time, I know!  And I post something that doesn't involve sewing - well not really.  I could make a custom and tie it all together nicely (probably will actually!)
> 
> Anyway, for those of you that have been to a showing of Playhouse Disney Live (stage show, not the one at DHS), are the floor seats good?  I could get floor seats row 9, which sound good, but I am short and my 1 year old is too (obviously).  Would we be able to see, or would it be better to try and get some further back that are in the more stadium style seats??
> 
> Thanks!!


It really depends on the theater or place you are seeing it at. We had some great theaters in New Orleans that you could see no matter who was sitting in front of you if you were on the floor.. some other places.. not so much. I just saw Phantom in Houston and we were in the 10th row and I could see perfectly. Personally I rather sit closer and be able to actually see than to be far away. Disney on Ice I was in the second row and could barely see though.... the seating on the floor was flat. That was the first time that has happened to me though.



froggy33 said:


> Another question,
> For those of you with the Brother cs6000i (heathersue, among others), have you figured out a ruffler foot for it??  I have the creative solutions brand (I think that's it) from Hancock Fabrics and it doesn't seem to want to work with it.
> 
> Does anyone ruffle with their serger??  I have the Juno by Janome and it says it can ruffle (I am sure you need a special foot).
> 
> Thanks again!


I have a ruffler foot for my serger and sewing machine. I got the Brother brand one for my Brother PC6500. The cheaper one from Hancock's didn't work. I had to pay around 50 dollars for the one I have now including shipping. Might be able to find one cheaper though. The serger ruffler foot will create gathers. I use the differential feed on my serger with it to creat more gathers. The ruffler foot will create pleats in the fabric instead of gathering. You can get more of a gathered look though if you use short stitches and adjust the different settings. It just depends on which way you are more comfortable wtih.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.


That dress is gorgeous on her! It looks like your appliques are perfect now. Do you just gather straight down with some straight stitches and pull up the bobbin thread to get that peekaboo? That is so cute!



LisaZoe said:


> I think it's a great place to get exposure. The women who run it seem to do a good job of getting the word out and keeping it new/organized. 50% seems like a lot of the purchase price but one PP fees, advertising, site maintenance and such come out, I imaging they aren't making a big profit off each pattern sold.
> 
> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...


Omgosh! So beautiful! I love Tink!!! She looks like she is in Bewitched. What a great idea! I also love Malificent. That fabric is gorgeous. Have you ever considered selling kits of fabric to make dresses??? Your fabric combos are just amazing. Do you order most of your fabric online or do you pick it out in person??? I think that is my biggest problem. I don't have alot of options at the few shops here. It is mostly pastels and baby fabric.



Tinka_Belle said:


> As a pattern seller on etsy, I am currently keeping track of the email addresses of the ones that buy from me. This is so that if I update any of the patterns my buyers will be able to recieve the updates. Also if they need another copy I will be able to verify that they bought it and will happily resend it. This will also come in handy for the future when I add more patterns. My return buyers will be able to get a discount that will be emailed directly to them.


Good to know. Thanks.



HLAuburn said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find a "Vida" dress pattern?    Thanks!


I buy german patterns from fabritopia now. SHe is so sweet and super fast with her shipping.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!



I love what you did with this!  It looks so twirly and fun.




LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



Absolutely incredible.  That's all I can say.



disneylovinfamily said:


> ok panic mode!  I am bogged down with orders and I only have 44 days until disney and only one dress done.  I need like 19 more outfits give or take   I need to get my butt moving!  Plus I am doing adult shirts too!



Oh my, you've got a lot on your plate, right now!  I hope it all works out for you and you get lots of sew time!  I always think the days should just have two extra hours on either end.  That would really be perfect, I think.  Can someone pass that on to God, for me?    I don't know, maybe you need more than two, right how.


----------



## emcreative

****WAY OT VENT****

So yesterday we had to spend WAY too much money on getting the central air unit replaced.  This was after paying the repair man a month ago to fix our old unit, and him saying that it couldn't really be repaired from the dogs PEEING on it and frying it.

Yesterday was stressful, the guys he sent to install didn't even know how much the unit was or anything.  It took them over 5 hours.  (And a lot of it smoking in my yard.  I HAVE AN ASTHMATIC AND NO SMOKING SIGNS!!!)

But at least last night the house was nice, I could turn on the oven and not roast everyone out.  It was actually cooler inside than outside, something it hasn't been for a month.

Woke up today all refreshed, had a nice lazy morning.  Hannah and I ran some errands.  (craziness ensues at home while we're gone, but that's a whole other vent I'm still in the middle of straightening out)

Get home, walk in...and the house is HOT.  GAAAHHH

So The Husband calls the AC guy, who NOW says he thinks "An animal got under the house and pierced the ducts."  HE'll be out again tomorrow to check them.

Um...

1.  WHY WOULD YOU NOT CHECK THIS BEFORE?
2.  WHY would the new unit cool our house down for the first 24 hours then, if it were something like a duct problem this whole time?

GAAAHHH.  There were a lot of others things I would have much rather just thrown $2k at y'know?  GAAAAAHHH.  He better not think he's going to charge us for tomorrow's visit.


*****Okay sorry vent over, maybe, I hope***********


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> ****WAY OT VENT****
> 
> So yesterday we had to spend WAY too much money on getting the central air unit replaced.  This was after paying the repair man a month ago to fix our old unit, and him saying that it couldn't really be repaired from the dogs PEEING on it and frying it.
> 
> Yesterday was stressful, the guys he sent to install didn't even know how much the unit was or anything.  It took them over 5 hours.  (And a lot of it smoking in my yard.  I HAVE AN ASTHMATIC AND NO SMOKING SIGNS!!!)
> 
> But at least last night the house was nice, I could turn on the oven and not roast everyone out.  It was actually cooler inside than outside, something it hasn't been for a month.
> 
> Woke up today all refreshed, had a nice lazy morning.  Hannah and I ran some errands.  (craziness ensues at home while we're gone, but that's a whole other vent I'm still in the middle of straightening out)
> 
> Get home, walk in...and the house is HOT.  GAAAHHH
> 
> So The Husband calls the AC guy, who NOW says he thinks "An animal got under the house and pierced the ducts."  HE'll be out again tomorrow to check them.
> 
> Um...
> 
> 1.  WHY WOULD YOU NOT CHECK THIS BEFORE?
> 2.  WHY would the new unit cool our house down for the first 24 hours then, if it were something like a duct problem this whole time?
> 
> GAAAHHH.  There were a lot of others things I would have much rather just thrown $2k at y'know?  GAAAAAHHH.  He better not think he's going to charge us for tomorrow's visit.
> 
> 
> *****Okay sorry vent over, maybe, I hope***********



Marah.... just in case you haven't check it... did you make sure your break didn't trip on the new A/C we had that happen right after ours was replaced for some reason....I could feel some air coming out it just wasnt cold, so I never would have thought it, but when the repair man came back out, turns out that was all it was, something about the breaker getting use to the new system or something like that. 

Sorry you are having a rough week.


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Personally I would not pay more to get it directly from the person who made it. Usually if you get it directly through the person it is cheaper if anything. I have to be thrifty with everything I can with sewing, or I won't be able to afford to do it. I definitely wouldn't pay more just to support that person. I'd pay the same price though.
> I am hoping someone can tell us if they will re-email them to us if we lose them. I know I'm going to lose it eventually.. whether it is too a hard drive crash or just because I saved it in the wrong place. I'd love the person who owns the pattern to be getting all of the money, but in most cases it isn't that way.
> I'm also wondering if her new website will sell the patterns on there? That would probably allow for instant downloading of the pattern anytime you want. Lynnie Pinnie's site is like that, and I love it.



I think they are exactly the same price. I would think she'd realize people are thrifty and will buy where they get the same price. I believe YCMT still requires sellers to agree to not sell elsewhere for a lower price, though, so in the end it won't save the buyer money. I just figure if the prices and services (i.e. download as needed) are the same, it's nice to but directly from the author.



*Toadstool* said:


> Omgosh! So beautiful! I love Tink!!! She looks like she is in Bewitched. What a great idea! I also love Maleficent. That fabric is gorgeous. Have you ever considered selling kits of fabric to make dresses??? Your fabric combos are just amazing. Do you order most of your fabric online or do you pick it out in person??? I think that is my biggest problem. I don't have alot of options at the few shops here. It is mostly pastels and baby fabric.



I buy most of my fabric online. We do have an amazingly nice quilt shop in town but they rarely have sales and their regular prices are $8.50 and up. If I just need a small amount, I'll buy it there since shipping would end up eating up any BTY savings. Mostly I go there when I don't have time to wait or if I need to match a color (like when I needed fabric to match the stripe & swirls of the NBC Feliz). I also will sometimes go to check color and scale of a print even if I intend to buy it onlin. (Shame on me! )

BTW - Actually I have considered doing fabric kits for specific patterns. In fact, the 'Smell your feet' dress was one that came to mind. I thought it might be fun to have an applique pattern that would go with the fabric. That's as far as I've gone with the idea.  I don't think my taste in fabric is always what others like so I'm not sure how well it would work.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Oh Heather Sue where are you?

Karen here at Darla's house. I was reading your TR the other night. Right after the most perfect picture ever of Sawyer meeting Prince Charming there was a picture of Drizella giving Sawyer kisses when he was eating.

Darla is going to make Olivia a Drizella costume. I found the most obnoxious green chiffon on . I am not sure if Darla does not believe me that there is chiffon in Drizella's dress or that she does not want to sew chiffon.

Could you please post the picture of Drizella talking to Sawyer?

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Darla here - I thought Karen was just READING the boards.  Shame on her!
And for the record...I believe, I just don't want to sew chiffon.  I would rather allow her to dye Aurora than to sew chiffon.  Not really.  But close.
I would, however, love to see the picture of Drizella and Sawyer.

Please & Thank You


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Marah.... just in case you haven't check it... did you make sure your break didn't trip on the new A/C we had that happen right after ours was replaced for some reason....I could feel some air coming out it just wasnt cold, so I never would have thought it, but when the repair man came back out, turns out that was all it was, something about the breaker getting use to the new system or something like that.
> 
> Sorry you are having a rough week.



Thanks hon (now I'm gonna show my stupidity).

Do you mean in the fuse box in the house?  That was the first thing The Husband checked.  And like you said, it's running, and some air is pushing through...it just isn't cold.

Nothing in the house was tripped or anything...or is there something on the unit that would flip?


----------



## anggye

LisaZoe said:


> That's what I did with photos of my painting on jeans and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great place to get exposure. The women who run it seem to do a good job of getting the word out and keeping it new/organized. 50% seems like a lot of the purchase price but one PP fees, advertising, site maintenance and such come out, I imaging they aren't making a big profit off each pattern sold.
> 
> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



I am in awe with your work. My goal is to get my appliques to where they look half as good as yours. My girls are in awe over the tink dress!!
We are going to the halloween party in California adventure and my kids want all their customs to be a halloween theme!!


----------



## Mirb1214

I posted this over on the Disigns board but thought I might get a faster answer here.  

I just finished up on my first iron on transfers. I "tested'on dd3's shirt first b/c I had extras of her size. I started out SCORCHING the front of the shirt a tad but no TOO noticable. Once I got front and back ironed on last night I washed the shirt today and it now has yellow/orange splotches all over it. Did I do something wrong?? It was a white shirt w/ Avery Light Transfers. I took it out immediately when it finished washing and hung up to dry. Is there anything I can do to make sure this doesn't happen again? I dont' think I will wash my other shirts until AFTER we go to WDW! Just in case! 

My two "big kids" was SO excited for me to make them tshirts to go w/ their sisters customs but now I'm scared they are going to turn into a giant mess when washed.


----------



## msumissa

LisaZoe said:


> I think they are exactly the same price. I would think she'd realize people are thrifty and will buy where they get the same price. I believe YCMT still requires sellers to agree to not sell elsewhere for a lower price, though, so in the end it won't save the buyer money. I just figure if the prices and services (i.e. download as needed) are the same, it's nice to but directly from the author.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy most of my fabric online. We do have an amazingly nice quilt shop in town but they rarely have sales and their regular prices are $8.50 and up. If I just need a small amount, I'll buy it there since shipping would end up eating up any BTY savings. Mostly I go there when I don't have time to wait or if I need to match a color (like when I needed fabric to match the stripe & swirls of the NBC Feliz). I also will sometimes go to check color and scale of a print even if I intend to buy it onlin. (Shame on me! )
> 
> BTW - Actually I have considered doing fabric kits for specific patterns. In fact, the 'Smell your feet' dress was one that came to mind. I thought it might be fun to have an applique pattern that would go with the fabric. That's as far as I've gone with the idea.  I don't think my taste in fabric is always what others like so I'm not sure how well it would work.



Lisa, I would buy your color combos in a New York Minute!  FABULOUS!


----------



## mirandag819

oops double post


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> ****WAY OT VENT****
> 
> 
> *****Okay sorry vent over, maybe, I hope***********



How annoying. You'd think they would have come out today. That is not good customer service imo. Might just be me though because we live in a small town. 



LisaZoe said:


> I buy most of my fabric online. We do have an amazingly nice quilt shop in town but they rarely have sales and their regular prices are $8.50 and up. If I just need a small amount, I'll buy it there since shipping would end up eating up any BTY savings. Mostly I go there when I don't have time to wait or if I need to match a color (like when I needed fabric to match the stripe & swirls of the NBC Feliz). I also will sometimes go to check color and scale of a print even if I intend to buy it onlin. (Shame on me! )
> 
> BTW - Actually I have considered doing fabric kits for specific patterns. In fact, the 'Smell your feet' dress was one that came to mind. I thought it might be fun to have an applique pattern that would go with the fabric. That's as far as I've gone with the idea.  I don't think my taste in fabric is always what others like so I'm not sure how well it would work.


Haha.. I have gone window shopping and then bought co-op. I am just as bad. Sometimes when I NEED something right away I just have to swallow my wallet and pay 14 plus a yard. It hurts though. 
I think your fabric taste is great. I can never pick out fabrics that I think match. I keep telling myself it has to be an exact match and I just end up with nothing. It has to be hard matching online too I'd think.
I usually buy the main fabric and then go searching locally for a coordinate. I have way to many fabrics right now that have no coordinate because of this.

K off to sew. Finally found the rest of my Emma Modkids pattern. Hope I have enough fabric! I'm hoping to make it long enough to not need the skirt.


----------



## stephie1012

thanks for the info about the tshirts, still havent found what i want. ok scratch that i found some at tcp but thought i could head to walmart to check there first.

I realized before if i can score an HDDR adr the kids have nothing to wear lol i asked dh to smack the idea outta my head...im gonna go broke buying things for them to wear and buying supplies to make them stuff lol


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Thanks hon (now I'm gonna show my stupidity).
> 
> Do you mean in the fuse box in the house?  That was the first thing The Husband checked.  And like you said, it's running, and some air is pushing through...it just isn't cold.
> 
> Nothing in the house was tripped or anything...or is there something on the unit that would flip?



Not stupid...My dad is an electrician, that is the only reason I know. Yes I mean the breaker box in the house (or fuse box)

Mine actually didn't really look tripped, but if you push it towards ON it will kinda feel spoungy (but your husband probably knows that). It didn't look tripped on mine, but felt it, and when I moved it all the way to off (not just the middle... you hear a click when it is truely all the way off.... waited about 30 seconds and then pushed it all the way to the other side ON (til it clicks again). It reset and then my A/C worked fine..... sounds like your husband probably checked already... just thought I would mention it just in case since I didn't think to check there on mine.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Fairy Godmother,  I dont know if these will help you or not


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> ****WAY OT VENT****
> 
> So yesterday we had to spend WAY too much money on getting the central air unit replaced.  This was after paying the repair man a month ago to fix our old unit, and him saying that it couldn't really be repaired from the dogs PEEING on it and frying it.
> 
> Yesterday was stressful, the guys he sent to install didn't even know how much the unit was or anything.  It took them over 5 hours.  (And a lot of it smoking in my yard.  I HAVE AN ASTHMATIC AND NO SMOKING SIGNS!!!)
> 
> But at least last night the house was nice, I could turn on the oven and not roast everyone out.  It was actually cooler inside than outside, something it hasn't been for a month.
> 
> Woke up today all refreshed, had a nice lazy morning.  Hannah and I ran some errands.  (craziness ensues at home while we're gone, but that's a whole other vent I'm still in the middle of straightening out)
> 
> Get home, walk in...and the house is HOT.  GAAAHHH
> 
> So The Husband calls the AC guy, who NOW says he thinks "An animal got under the house and pierced the ducts."  HE'll be out again tomorrow to check them.
> 
> Um...
> 
> 1.  WHY WOULD YOU NOT CHECK THIS BEFORE?
> 2.  WHY would the new unit cool our house down for the first 24 hours then, if it were something like a duct problem this whole time?
> 
> GAAAHHH.  There were a lot of others things I would have much rather just thrown $2k at y'know?  GAAAAAHHH.  He better not think he's going to charge us for tomorrow's visit.
> 
> 
> *****Okay sorry vent over, maybe, I hope***********



So sorry Marah - it better not be something else - or else I'd be seriously PO'ed that I paid 2K for something that didn't need replacing.  THough I am with you - if it worked and now it doesn't I would think it is the unit or the electrical work.


----------



## my*2*angels

Hey Marah!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not yelling just wanted you to see this!LOL  When we had our outside unit replaced it did the EXACT same thing, but it was because they had not put the right amount of freon in it.  So maybe it just needs to be charged again!  at least I hope that is it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

anggye said:


> I am in awe with your work. My goal is to get my appliques to where they look half as good as yours. My girls are in awe over the tink dress!!
> We are going to the halloween party in California adventure and my kids want all their customs to be a halloween theme!!



I love Halloween! I was often the only one at work who dressed in costume.



*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. I have gone window shopping and then bought co-op. I am just as bad. Sometimes when I NEED something right away I just have to swallow my wallet and pay 14 plus a yard. It hurts though.
> I think your fabric taste is great. I can never pick out fabrics that I think match. I keep telling myself it has to be an exact match and I just end up with nothing. It has to be hard matching online too I'd think.
> I usually buy the main fabric and then go searching locally for a coordinate. I have way to many fabrics right now that have no coordinate because of this.



I just don't have the patience to wait for a co-op order. I've tried a couple times thinking I could save money. In the end, though, it seemed like the prints I wanted weren't ordered due to low interest (hence why I don't think my fabric taste is the average) or it would take months to arrive. I'm not one to plan so far in advance so a lot of what I bought that way still sits in my stash. I actually found that between the co-op fees, the wait and the minimum yardage requirement, I saved money by shopping carefully online. That way I could get it when I need it, could get as little as I wanted (within reason) and in most cases get what I want.

As for exact color match, I try to get close but I don't worry if it's not exact. I try to remember what the hosts of What Not to Wear say - _it doesn't have to match it just has to 'go'_. I do get as close as I can but unless the prints are from the same manufacturer printed with the same dye lot, there's no guarantee of an exact match even when buying from the same collection.


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> Hey Marah!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not yelling just wanted you to see this!LOL  When we had our outside unit replaced it did the EXACT same thing, but it was because they had not put the right amount of freon in it.  So maybe it just needs to be charged again!  at least I hope that is it!!!!!!!!!!



Seriously?  In 24 hours?  That gives me hope.

I didn't have a lot of confidence in the "installers" to be honest.  I mean why would you show up and not even know how much you were supposed to charge?  WE had to tell THEM.  Um, phone call?  Or were they going to see if we said MORE than we'd been told, and pocket the difference?

(wow I seem like I'm in quite the mood today.)


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:



I am in absolute Awe over that dress! I love it!  



LisaZoe said:


> As for exact color match, I try to get close but I don't worry if it's not exact. I try to remember what the hosts of What Not to Wear say - _it doesn't have to match it just has to 'go'_. I do get as close as I can but unless the prints are from the same manufacturer printed with the same dye lot, there's no guarantee of an exact match even when buying from the same collection.



I have really tried to keep the "What Not to Wear" philosophy in mind also..but I think I am to indecisive. So I like Toadstool just end up with nothing because I can't make up my mind.


----------



## MommyBoo!

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!



Beautiful!  DD5 loves it!



LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



Gorgeous!  Love the moon on the Tink.


----------



## HeatherSue

fairygoodmother said:


> Oh Heather Sue where are you?
> 
> Karen here at Darla's house. I was reading your TR the other night. Right after the most perfect picture ever of Sawyer meeting Prince Charming there was a picture of Drizella giving Sawyer kisses when he was eating.
> 
> Darla is going to make Olivia a Drizella costume. I found the most obnoxious green chiffon on . I am not sure if Darla does not believe me that there is chiffon in Drizella's dress or that she does not want to sew chiffon.
> 
> Could you please post the picture of Drizella talking to Sawyer?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Darla here - I thought Karen was just READING the boards.  Shame on her!
> And for the record...I believe, I just don't want to sew chiffon.  I would rather allow her to dye Aurora than to sew chiffon.  Not really.  But close.
> I would, however, love to see the picture of Drizella and Sawyer.
> 
> Please & Thank You



I can do that!  First, the funniest picture I've ever seen:






and then Drizella trying to talk Sawyer into a kiss.











Here's a closer picture of the dress while Sawyer tries to eat his dessert and pretend there's not an annoying stepsister behind him.


----------



## VBAndrea

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you! I'm thrilled with how the Maleficent dress came out. I've had the fabric almost 2 years but never knew what to do with it. I loved the saturation of the colors and the prints but they really aren't typical for girls' clothes. When I was thinking about what to use for Maleficent, these prints came to mind. I think they work really well for her since she's such a dramatic character.



I think that's what makes me really like them ~ they are so very unique.  I bet your daughter looks gorgeous in the deeper jewel tones as well.  I don't know how you can part with a thing you make; if I were you I'd be keeping everything!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

stephie1012 said:


> where does everyone get their shirts that you applique on? I need to order a few in diff colors for the kids. Joanns only had reg tshirts no girly cuts.


I usually get mine at Old Navy or Wal-Mart. Target is a good source too.  I really like the boys shirts at Old Navy and the girls shirts usually have really cute sleeves.


emcreative said:


> Depending on how old she is, I think you can use CarlaC, making a Mary Poppins dress AND give her something she will wear more than once!
> 
> Check this out (stills from the show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By now you've probably realized...)
> Precious Dress with a full apron (maybe you can frankenpattern it with simply sweet if it doesnt' offer a "full" apron?  I don't own those yet so I don't know what all they include.
> 
> The BIGGEST things to make this work right are 1. colors and 2. A brooch!


I love those pictures.  Someone made a custom way back when with silhouettes of Mary on them  It was back on thread 3 or 4 maybe.  It was really pretty.  Anyone else remember that one?


Momma2dakidz said:


> ok for my outfit i am thinking.white shirt with the mary poppins outline in black. (like her flying) Then a black , gray or blue simple skirt, with building shadows on it, maybe blue, gray or white? and then carrying the big maroon bag. (I refuse to pay $7 a bottle for water and we do not give her any treats filled with crap......LOL)
> 
> Still which outfit do i make for her?!?!?! LOL
> 
> Geeze i wish i could just say heck with it wear what you want, but you guys have turned me into a custom snob. (heck she has custom play clothes now. Hope daddy can afford to keep her dressed. LOL)


I was thinking of making a Mary Popppins shirt for my upcoming trip.  Maybe with her umbrella and bag and a silhouette.  We'll see if I get the time and actually figure it out.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she wanted a silly face picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.


Cute!  I love the colors!


LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...



Gorgeous!  I love them both.  That fabric with the little witches hats on it is really cute!


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have really tried to keep the "What Not to Wear" philosophy in mind also..but I think I am to indecisive. So I like Toadstool just end up with nothing because I can't make up my mind.



I used to worry about getting an exact match. I still worry more than I probably need to but I try to focus on getting close. I find some colors harder than others to match, specifically red and purple. I was amazed that I had some tonal purple in my applique fabric to use for the witches dress that is an almost exact match to the purple of the hat print. The orange ricrac is also a very close match to the orange in the prints. In both cases it was luck in addition to having a fairly big stash of coordinates and other basics.  I can usually find something that 'goes' if I need to add another color or two to the mix.

I also already had the woven trim used on the Maleficent dress in my stash. It's something I've had for years but never used until now. I just couldn't see putting ricrac on that dress so dug out my fancier trim and was happy to see this one with colors very close to those in the fabrics I used. I guess there is some benefit to buying supplies with no specific plan in mind.


----------



## emcreative

I WIN!

Bad Mom of the Day Award, that is.  Yes, it is 9:30pm and the girls haven't had dinner yet.  It's too darn hot in here to cook!

Hmm, maybe I can just say it's because we're raising Hobbits and they've been eating ALL day?  

*LisaZoe*, even The Husband went OOOH at  the back of your Malef dress!  We love dragons here!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> Seriously?  In 24 hours?  That gives me hope.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of confidence in the "installers" to be honest.  I mean why would you show up and not even know how much you were supposed to charge?  WE had to tell THEM.  Um, phone call?  Or were they going to see if we said MORE than we'd been told, and pocket the difference?
> 
> (wow I seem like I'm in quite the mood today.)




Same thing happened to ours...but it was a wire that had shook loose while the unit was turning itself on so it wasn't making the condensor come on...just the fan came on and blew hot air...but thankfully my AC guy was a very goo friend...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MommyBoo!

I finally got to sew again!  I made the Criss Cross Applesauce top for Chloe.  It is blue reversible to yellow.  I'll have to get pics of the yellow.











And this one just cracked us up:






Next is the corset back halter top.  I hope to have it done for the Ren Faire on Saturday.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LISA  How dare you make a dress my daughter has now said she needs!  She was behind me just now and spent several minutes begging for both of those Vida's!  I still need to just finish my first one that is all cut and ready to go...just need to find my motivation now!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> I WIN!
> 
> Bad Mom of the Day Award, that is.  Yes, it is 9:30pm and the girls haven't had dinner yet.  It's too darn hot in here to cook!
> 
> Hmm, maybe I can just say it's because we're raising Hobbits and they've been eating ALL day?
> 
> *LisaZoe*, even The Husband went OOOH at  the back of your Malef dress!  We love dragons here!




  When I got home Sunday after being gone all day making funeral aragements, I was putting the kids to bed and they asked what was for dinner.   umm did daddy forget to feed them?  YEP!  So they had a quick snack then off to bed.  Katie gets sick if she eats too late.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

OMG Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOOOVE the Vidas!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for my daughter to wear them in September!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for making them!!!!!!
YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweevil

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I will have to share some pictures of her paintings one of these days.  She was so talented, she wrote a book (never published...they said it was too short for a book, but too long to publish as a short story) she painted, she sewed...truly gifted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her telling us good by...I love this picture...we had such a great visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!


What sweet pictures.  You can tell by seeing her she is an amazing person.  You should share her artwork with us - I would love to see it. 
And... nothing depressing about this - I think it's wonderful that you are sharing your love for her with us.  It's rare that you can get such a sense of warmth from pictures and that's what you shared.



emcreative said:


> Seriously?  In 24 hours?  That gives me hope.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of confidence in the "installers" to be honest.  I mean why would you show up and not even know how much you were supposed to charge?  WE had to tell THEM.  Um, phone call?  Or were they going to see if we said MORE than we'd been told, and pocket the difference?
> 
> (wow I seem like I'm in quite the mood today.)



3 things came to mind.....
The freon isn't charged enough
The unit coils froze up because if it was hot & humid and the thing was trying to play catch up banging out cold air it might have iced.
The compressor unit switch tripped (outside on the unit) and it needs to be corrected.

If you are getting air but nothing cold it could be any of these... don't ask me how I know....



HeatherSue said:


> I can do that!  First, the funniest picture I've ever seen:



Now that is the most precious thing EVER!  



emcreative said:


> I WIN!  Bad Mom of the Day Award, that is.  Yes, it is 9:30pm and the girls haven't had dinner yet.  It's too darn hot in here to cook!
> *LisaZoe*, even The Husband went OOOH at  the back of your Malef dress!  We love dragons here!



Nope it's a tie - I got out of work late and by time I tended Mom's house & taking out the trash duties it is now 9:50p and instead of spending quality time with my son I am spending it with you guys....lol
I am going now to try to make up for it. 

AND.... I lost my quote for Lisa's dresses but wow I agree they are awesome!  I love dragons too!


----------



## HeatherSue

kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.


That is such a cute story! I think I would have teared up, too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I wanted to add photos to *Carla's Flickr group*- but I dont want to load stuff to flickr, and then load it to her page, I want to load it directly from my saved files, OR from webshots if thats even possible...
> is there a way to do this that I am missing?
> can you post the link again?


This has probably been answered by now, but I'm almost sure you have to upload to flickr and then put it in the group album.  Uploading to flickr seems to go a lot faster than photobucket!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!


Oh Kim, this picture is so wonderful!  All of them were, but to have one of her saying goodbye to you is so special.  I'm sitting here crying.    You talk to us about depressing things as much as you want to.  We're here for you.


----------



## LisaZoe

VBAndrea said:


> I think that's what makes me really like them ~ they are so very unique.  I bet your daughter looks gorgeous in the deeper jewel tones as well.  I don't know how you can part with a thing you make; if I were you I'd be keeping everything!



I love just about any color on Zoe. Unfortunately, she's not too crazy about what I make so she doesn't get many customs. I made a few for our last Disney trip but she wore them mostly because I hadn't packed anything else.  She does comment positively on some things I'm making but rarely asks me to make one for her.  I can't remember if I told the story of the dress she requested in May. She wanted one in her newest favorite color - aqua. I let her pick from fabric I had in my stash and we discussed the design. It was going to be simple - shirring for the top edge and a small ruffle on the bottom with straps to hold it up. No trim or other fabric allowed. I made the mistake of adding ruffles on the straps and she won't wear it. She put it on very briefly recently but complained again about the ruffles making her look like a 'nerd' (she really doesn't understand what that term means, obviously ). I guess I should just redo the straps but I keep hoping she'll see that they are very cute after all... but then that would be admitting Mom was right. 

I really don't mind not keeping things since for me the fun is making it. I don't mind not having them as long as I can at least look at the photos from time to time.  Unfortunately I don't get photos of everything and the ones I don't I always wish I had later.



emcreative said:


> I WIN!
> 
> Bad Mom of the Day Award, that is.  Yes, it is 9:30pm and the girls haven't had dinner yet.  It's too darn hot in here to cook!
> 
> Hmm, maybe I can just say it's because we're raising Hobbits and they've been eating ALL day?
> 
> *LisaZoe*, even The Husband went OOOH at  the back of your Malef dress!  We love dragons here!



I love dragons too! In fact, I have one watching over me now. This little guy sits on top of my monitor and has been there (or the one at work) for about 10 years.






BTW - When it's hot, we mainly have sandwiches for dinner. On the hottest days I let Zoe pick what she wanted... I think we both ended up having a few popsicles that night. LOL A couple days I cooked our biggest meal for lunch since it wasn't as hot then.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I know there are a few other PA ladies on here. State employees will finally get a paycheck  Hopefully the money comes soon so I can finish paying for our move. I'm not sure when it's coming but hopefully by the end of the week we will get paid. 

For those that don't know, PA still has not come up with a budget. No budget, no pay. State employees have not had a paycheck since the pay period before July 1st. The govenor finally signed a temp bill so that employees could get paid. It only took him 5 weeks to do so. I will keep my comments to myself. We were lucky because we had some savings but some people who work with DH were not so lucky. One guy was not able to pay his rent or his car payment for july. 

Sorry for going off topic again. I'm just thrilled to finally have money coming in again.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> I love dragons too! In fact, I have one watching over me now. This little guy sits on top of my monitor and has been there (or the one at work) for about 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - When it's hot, we mainly have sandwiches for dinner. On the hottest days I let Zoe pick what she wanted... I think we both ended up having a few popsicles that night. LOL A couple days I cooked our biggest meal for lunch since it wasn't as hot then.



I LOVE your dragon.  My room is all Asian art and photography.  I will show you the little Dragon I have watching me in just a few days! 

The problem we ran into is that yesterday evening, while the house was nice and cold, I took Lizzie to the grocery store and she said she REEEEALLYYY wanted "Breakfast for dinner" today.  Thinking of my cold kitchen, I said yes even though it requires three gigantic fry pans for hash, sausages and scrambled eggs. Lizzie isn't a kid you like to let down (she has her "Wobbly" times as she calls them) so I had to keep my word.


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> The problem we ran into is that yesterday evening, while the house was nice and cold, I took Lizzie to the grocery store and she said she REEEEALLYYY wanted "Breakfast for dinner" today.  Thinking of my cold kitchen, I said yes even though it requires three gigantic fry pans for hash, sausages and scrambled eggs. Lizzie isn't a kid you like to let down (she has her "Wobbly" times as she calls them) so I had to keep my word.



Ugh! Yeah it's hard for kids to understand plans have to change sometimes through no fault of anyone. I think if that had happened for us, I'd have taken Zoe to a restaurant serving breakfast 24/7.  Of course that's much easier (and affordable) with only one child to feed.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

HeatherSue said:


> I can do that!  First, the funniest picture I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then Drizella trying to talk Sawyer into a kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer picture of the dress while Sawyer tries to eat his dessert and pretend there's not an annoying stepsister behind him.



Thank You!!!

I love that first picture, so cute.

Hmmmm, Darla would you look at all of the pictures of the shinny chiffon on her dress.


----------



## emcreative

Heather, that first picture looks like it should be part of an online photo-captioning contest.  It RAWKS!


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> Drizella trying to talk Sawyer into a kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer picture of the dress while Sawyer tries to eat his dessert and pretend there's not an annoying stepsister behind him.



These are too cute! I love that he's trying to ignore her antics in hopes she'll just go away. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Gorgeous!  I love them both.  That fabric with the little witches hats on it is really cute!



I didn't notice until I got the fabric but it has little witch shoes and purses as well as the hats. I'm really tempted to order more but I don't want all of my Halloween designs to use the same set of fabric... as much as I like them.


----------



## HeatherSue

Hey, how do I put a watermark on my pictures with paint shop pro?  



clairemolly said:


> I am not sure how many of you will remember me.  I was on here last summer/early fall in preparation for our trip last October.  I haven't sewn anything since we got back...I have been sooo busy.
> 
> My plan is to start sewing again after a trip away this weekend (without kids!).  My DH is a doll and gave me money from a surprise bonus he received for a serger.  It will be here tomorrow!
> 
> There have been so many beautiful things posted lately.  I have skimmed through the threads for the last 6 months or so.
> 
> I hope to have some things to post by mid-late next week.  My daughter Claire starts school in 3 weeks, so I have to get busy!


I remember you!  I can't wait to see what you post next week.  I tried talking my husband into going away this weekend, just the 2 of us for our 15th anniversary.  But, he just wants to go somewhere for the day.  He's a fuddy duddy.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am in the process of making clothes for our Disney trip, and I was wondering if you guys thought this would be okay.  I have cheated a little and gotten a few DISigns for the boys, and I will be making them shorts to go with them.  Do you think it would be okay if I made them shorts and embroidered characters that are on their DISign shirts?  My oldest wants Lilo and Stitch shorts to wear with his O'Hana breakfast shirt.  What do you think?
> 
> Dawn


I think that's a great idea!



emcreative said:


>


  That's perfect!



Momma2dakidz said:


> I think i am going to suck it up and make her the white mary poppins gown. I liked the white eyelet style portrait peasant top with little red bows. And i will add a shimmery red sash, with white ribbon on the sash to represent piping. The sash and bows will be removable and i will then make her a pastel sash to wear instead of the red for church. I have no problem making this for her since she will get more wear out of it. It shouldnt be too expensive either, 4.5 yards of cheap walmart eyelet. (trying to stay budget because i majorly splurged on Loge tickets.) I think i am also going to make her a very simple navy lap blanket with the marry poppins shadow on it with her name and date embroidered as her souveneir. I refuse to spend a TON of money on items that will get tossed into the bottom of her closet.


Are you talking about the Mary Poppins outfit I made for Tessa last year?  I used the white eyelet from WalMart (I made sure I got the one with the scalloped edges so I wouldn't have to hem it) and made a peasant dress out of it.  Then, I added red bows from build-a-bear and made a red sash that was kind of shaped like a corset.  I'd post a picture, but photobucket won't open at the moment.



froggy33 said:


> Another question,
> For those of you with the Brother cs6000i (heathersue, among others), have you figured out a ruffler foot for it??  I have the creative solutions brand (I think that's it) from Hancock Fabrics and it doesn't seem to want to work with it.
> 
> Does anyone ruffle with their serger??  I have the Juno by Janome and it says it can ruffle (I am sure you need a special foot).
> 
> Thanks again!


You just need a low shank ruffler.  Mine is White brand and I bought it at JoAnn for $15 (I think that was after the 40% off coupon, unless I only paid $8 after the coupon- either way it was cheap and it works great)!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


That is a beautiful dress and a GORGEOUS girl!



LisaZoe said:


>


Those are all so cool!  The Maleficent one is my favorite!  I love those fabrics, too!



ScotsMinnie said:


> I am a bit of a lurker on here as I love looking at the beautiful things you ladies can sew.
> 
> I saw some kids with adorable customs when we were there this summer and they really do stand out in the parks.
> 
> Wish I had an ounce of the talent on here!!!


!!!  You do have the talent inside of you, waiting to burst out!  Most of us couldn't sew when we found this thread and now we're sewing up a storm.  Give it a shot!



disneylovinfamily said:


> ok panic mode!  I am bogged down with orders and I only have 44 days until disney and only one dress done.  I need like 19 more outfits give or take   I need to get my butt moving!  Plus I am doing adult shirts too!


Count me in on your panic party!  I have 59 days and haven't made a single thing for our trip- not one thing!



emcreative said:


> I WIN!
> 
> Bad Mom of the Day Award, that is.  Yes, it is 9:30pm and the girls haven't had dinner yet.  It's too darn hot in here to cook!
> 
> Hmm, maybe I can just say it's because we're raising Hobbits and they've been eating ALL day?
> 
> *LisaZoe*, even The Husband went OOOH at  the back of your Malef dress!  We love dragons here!


You are so far from a bad mommy that it's not even funny!  Having said that, I have NEVER forgotten to feed my children supper.   Okay, maybe once...



MommyBoo! said:


> Next is the corset back halter top.  I hope to have it done for the Ren Faire on Saturday.


It looks cute, but you must post bigger pictures- it's a rule!  This picture is really funny!  I love it!



PrincessMickey said:


> I know there are a few other PA ladies on here. State employees will finally get a paycheck  Hopefully the money comes soon so I can finish paying for our move. I'm not sure when it's coming but hopefully by the end of the week we will get paid.
> 
> For those that don't know, PA still has not come up with a budget. No budget, no pay. State employees have not had a paycheck since the pay period before July 1st. The govenor finally signed a temp bill so that employees could get paid. It only took him 5 weeks to do so. I will keep my comments to myself. We were lucky because we had some savings but some people who work with DH were not so lucky. One guy was not able to pay his rent or his car payment for july.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic again. I'm just thrilled to finally have money coming in again.



Thank you for obeying the 3 dancing bananas rule!  

That is really awful! I hadn't hear about that!


----------



## aksunshine

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she wanted a silly face picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish Joci's dress - however she informed me that she wants Minnie on the front & Mickey on the skirt when of course I have them the other way around already and everything is done except putting the ruffles on then attaching skirt to bodice. I told her I am not switching it and she will have to ask Evie if she wants to switch because their dresses are the same size.


This is so cute! I love the gathering on the skirt. I wanted to do that with Isabelle's pirate set I made last week, but couldn't figure out how! I seriously overthought it!


LisaZoe said:


> That's what I did with photos of my painting on jeans and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great place to get exposure. The women who run it seem to do a good job of getting the word out and keeping it new/organized. 50% seems like a lot of the purchase price but one PP fees, advertising, site maintenance and such come out, I imaging they aren't making a big profit off each pattern sold.
> 
> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks. I get mine from Old Navy, Target, The Children's Place and Wal Mart. My biggest complaint with these is they don't carry the same colors in toddler sizes as they do for bigger kids. Also, it's getting harder to find toddler girls' tees that are a basic tee with nothing on them. I have ordered from JiffyShirts in the past. I really liked how fast they were to ship, the great price and the variety of colors. My only issue was that the knit isn't nearly as soft as the other sources.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...


Lisa! I can't even begin to tell you which is my fav! I love these!


emcreative said:


> ****WAY OT VENT****
> 
> So yesterday we had to spend WAY too much money on getting the central air unit replaced.  This was after paying the repair man a month ago to fix our old unit, and him saying that it couldn't really be repaired from the dogs PEEING on it and frying it.
> 
> Yesterday was stressful, the guys he sent to install didn't even know how much the unit was or anything.  It took them over 5 hours.  (And a lot of it smoking in my yard.  I HAVE AN ASTHMATIC AND NO SMOKING SIGNS!!!)
> 
> But at least last night the house was nice, I could turn on the oven and not roast everyone out.  It was actually cooler inside than outside, something it hasn't been for a month.
> 
> Woke up today all refreshed, had a nice lazy morning.  Hannah and I ran some errands.  (craziness ensues at home while we're gone, but that's a whole other vent I'm still in the middle of straightening out)
> 
> Get home, walk in...and the house is HOT.  GAAAHHH
> 
> So The Husband calls the AC guy, who NOW says he thinks "An animal got under the house and pierced the ducts."  HE'll be out again tomorrow to check them.
> 
> Um...
> 
> 1.  WHY WOULD YOU NOT CHECK THIS BEFORE?
> 2.  WHY would the new unit cool our house down for the first 24 hours then, if it were something like a duct problem this whole time?
> 
> GAAAHHH.  There were a lot of others things I would have much rather just thrown $2k at y'know?  GAAAAAHHH.  He better not think he's going to charge us for tomorrow's visit.
> 
> 
> *****Okay sorry vent over, maybe, I hope***********



Awwww, I am so sorry Marrah!


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


> These are too cute! I love that he's trying to ignore her antics in hopes she'll just go away.



It was so funny, he'd peek up whenever he thought she was gone and then he'd see her standing there and he'd go right back to his dessert.  It was all for naught, you could hear her screeching
"SAAAAAAAAAAAAWYEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  I'M COMING BACK FOR YOU SAWYER!!!!" all the way across the restaurant!   And she did!  She kept coming back!  That is one of my all-time favorite Disney memories!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks AKsunshine. 

I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.

Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?

Thanks.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!  How do you gather up the front of the skirt like that?  I have seen it on several dresses but I can't figure out how you all do it!  Thanks!





*Toadstool* said:


> *Mommy2JulietJocelyn*  Is it bad to put peroxide on anything now?? When I had the nasty staph infection in my c-section incision they never used it. They just used saline that they got out of little bottles. The reason I am asking is because I have had a nasty infection in my big toe for about a month and a half, and have gone to the doctor twice. He told me to use peroxide and soak it in salt water. I'm taking antibiotics too. I wish I could afford to go to a specialist right now, but I don't have insurance for all of this month due to hubby starting his new job last month. I keep getting all of these infections, and the doctor says something about my immune system must not be working like it is supposed to. I guess it is because of the harmone stuff I am taking? PM me if you like. :goodvibe:
> 
> 
> That dress is gorgeous on her! It looks like your appliques are perfect now. Do you just gather straight down with some straight stitches and pull up the bobbin thread to get that peekaboo? That is so cute!




As for the gathering up the skirt - at first I tried to just gather it like I would a ruffle. didn't look very nice. took out the stitches and basically used elastic. I anchored the elastic 1/4" wide at the base of the skirt and stretched the elastic and used a stitch length of 1 and just straight stitched up the elastic. Violia! nice even gather.

Toadstool - we don't used much peroxide at all in the ER because it dries out the wound edges. We mostly used betadine & saline mixed or a surgical soap called hibicleanse (sp?) when we are cleaning wounds & infections. PM me about it and maybe I can help.


----------



## JUJU814

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> i made a twirl skirted simply sweet dress for my 5 yr old not long ago. I feel your pain By the time I put the ruffle on it the ruffle itself was just over 17 yrds long I have pics of it in the photobucket account I think - Ladybug patchwork twirl are the tags I think. It is a beautiful dress - turns out it is too big for DD so It will get put away until the spring to hopefully be used as an Easter dress because I will use it for a special occasion gosh darn it! I put too many sew hrs into it.
> Does it HAVE to be finished before your trip? If so just do it, if not put it away until the party is done. And enjoy the party.



Hi, I am looking for the dress ain photobucket nd can't find it. 

I'm soooooo close to being done, but got sooooo sick last night. I've had over 103 fever and can't shake it. I even got tested today for swine flu! Yikes! Explains why I was so tired and miserable last night I guess.

All the tiers are assembled. I just have to sew the vertical seam, gather the waist and sew it to the bodice. I just need to do it as soon as this headache goes away.

My friend made a minnie dress for Emily and is making a pink cinderella mice dress for her. I know the minnie is done and she's shopping for fabric for the cinderella mice one tomorrow.

Julie


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> It was so funny, he'd peek up whenever he thought she was gone and then he'd see her standing there and he'd go right back to his dessert.  It was all for naught, you could hear her screeching
> "SAAAAAAAAAAAAWYEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  I'M COMING BACK FOR YOU SAWYER!!!!" all the way across the restaurant!   And she did!  She kept coming back!  That is one of my all-time favorite Disney memories!



I just want to know why you pinched that sweet little Sawyer to make him make that face.


----------



## MommyBoo!

OK, hopefully these will be bigger.  But not too big.


----------



## MommyBoo!

emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.



Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> Hey, how do I put a watermark on my pictures with paint shop pro?



There are a couple ways I can think of:

1) Type the text but set the opacity so the image behind it shows through. 

2) Add a new layer and set the properties to make it semi-transparent then type the text.

3) Create your own 'picture frame' that had the watermark as a part of it. That way you could create it once and add it to all your photos exactly the same each time.

FYI - The opacity for any of these could vary based on what's behind the text and what color you use for the text.

I can give more detailed steps for any of these if it would help.


----------



## PrincessMickey

emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.




I'll be praying for you and thinking about you.


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## LisaZoe

The Moonk's Mom said:


> LISA  How dare you make a dress my daughter has now said she needs!  She was behind me just now and spent several minutes begging for both of those Vida's!  I still need to just finish my first one that is all cut and ready to go...just need to find my motivation now!



Come on, you can do it! I think I made my first Vida about this time last year and I still find myself thinking of new variations. In fact, here's the first one I made. I think the hardest part was the buttonholes - I was still very nervous about messing those up :








iluvwdw4ever said:


> OMG Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOOOVE the Vidas!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for my daughter to wear them in September!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for making them!!!!!!
> YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm so glad you like them. I know the Maleficent fabric was a last minute change but I think it is more dramatic than the original plan.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It was me!!  Although I did NOT sew it myself (Stacy-SoHappy) made it for Aisling when we went to see Grinch the Musical last Christmas



I love this dress!!



Momma2dakidz said:


> I have no plans as of right now, so ANYTHING you can share would be wonderfull. You are the master at finding things.........LOL.
> 
> The big huge dress would be nice but its a one time wear thing.
> 
> Hotfix may get more wear but not super dressy.
> 
> I have an embroidery machine but i do all appliques by hand. I just spent my magic box money on tickets......lol
> 
> Becky
> 
> ps its for the foster child who had never been to the movie theater, let alone a "broadway play". She is going to be soooooooooooo thrilled! She probably leaves this month to go live with dad, so its most likely my last hurrah with her.



This is very sweet of you to do. I'm sure she will remember it forever.



jessesgirl said:


> Ok my 12 almost 13yo daughter is going to a Taylor Swift concert in Sept and I really want to make her something cool and special.. Has anyone ever made anything for this age group? or for something like this? I am kinda thinking of embelishing "skinny jeans" and either doing something to a t-shirt or make like a tunic or baby doll style top with a trendy vest to go with it..I would love to see what others have created..Thanks !



I don't have any ideas, but I am also interested. My daughter is "too old" for the frilly uuber-girly dresses so I'm trying to find a happy medium



LisaZoe said:


> Someone asked about the source of tshirts for blanks.
> 
> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on these for someone who gets to go to MNSSHP. I'm jealous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love these. I think I would wear Tink dress.


----------



## ncmomof2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> As for the gathering up the skirt - at first I tried to just gather it like I would a ruffle. didn't look very nice. took out the stitches and basically used elastic. I anchored the elastic 1/4" wide at the base of the skirt and stretched the elastic and used a stitch length of 1 and just straight stitched up the elastic. Violia! nice even gather.
> 
> .




Thanks!  I will try it someday.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

JUJU814 said:


> Hi, I am looking for the dress ain photobucket nd can't find it.
> 
> I'm soooooo close to being done, but got sooooo sick last night. I've had over 103 fever and can't shake it. I even got tested today for swine flu! Yikes! Explains why I was so tired and miserable last night I guess.
> 
> All the tiers are assembled. I just have to sew the vertical seam, gather the waist and sew it to the bodice. I just need to do it as soon as this headache goes away.
> 
> My friend made a minnie dress for Emily and is making a pink cinderella mice dress for her. I know the minnie is done and she's shopping for fabric for the cinderella mice one tomorrow.
> 
> Julie



Sorry - I checked I didn't put it on the Photobucket but here it is the most rockin' FAME or FOOTLOOSE picture that I have to date!


----------



## Tweevil

emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.



Sending out lots of blessing and strength to you now.  



MommyBoo! said:


> OK, hopefully these will be bigger.  But not too big.




Too cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> I just want to know why you pinched that sweet little Sawyer to make him make that face.


I'm sure he deserved it!  
I knew he didn't really like Prince Charming, but I didn't realize how much he disliked him until I saw this picture! 



MommyBoo! said:


> OK, hopefully these will be bigger.  But not too big.


Those are the perfect size, thank you!  That top is so cute!  It's nice to see your daughter's pretty face, too!



LisaZoe said:


> There are a couple ways I can think of:
> 
> 1) Type the text but set the opacity so the image behind it shows through.
> 
> 2) Add a new layer and set the properties to make it semi-transparent then type the text.
> 
> 3) Create your own 'picture frame' that had the watermark as a part of it. That way you could create it once and add it to all your photos exactly the same each time.
> 
> FYI - The opacity for any of these could vary based on what's behind the text and what color you use for the text.
> 
> I can give more detailed steps for any of these if it would help.


I am so clueless in paint shop pro.  Do you think you could elaborate on those?  Thank you so much!



emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.


 I'm praying for you, Marah.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Sorry - I checked I didn't put it on the Photobucket but here it is the most rockin' FAME or FOOTLOOSE picture that I have to date!



That is a great picture!


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> I just don't have the patience to wait for a co-op order. I've tried a couple times thinking I could save money. In the end, though, it seemed like the prints I wanted weren't ordered due to low interest (hence why I don't think my fabric taste is the average) or it would take months to arrive. I'm not one to plan so far in advance so a lot of what I bought that way still sits in my stash. I actually found that between the co-op fees, the wait and the minimum yardage requirement, I saved money by shopping carefully online. That way I could get it when I need it, could get as little as I wanted (within reason) and in most cases get what I want.
> 
> As for exact color match, I try to get close but I don't worry if it's not exact. I try to remember what the hosts of What Not to Wear say - _it doesn't have to match it just has to 'go'_. I do get as close as I can but unless the prints are from the same manufacturer printed with the same dye lot, there's no guarantee of an exact match even when buying from the same collection.


I had never heard the phrase about it just having to "go". I'm not sure I get what that means, but I am thinking as long as it is kinda close in color.
I am getting really annoyed with some co-ops. 4 months for fabric gets a bit annoying. I'll probably need more by the time it gets here because Hannah will have gone up a pattern size by then. 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> OMG Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOOOVE the Vidas!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for my daughter to wear them in September!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for making them!!!!!!
> YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are a lucky woman to be receiving those!! I wish I could just buy them instead of sewing. My hubby would kill me! Can't wait to see pictures of your DD in them. She is a great little model.



HeatherSue said:


> It was so funny, he'd peek up whenever he thought she was gone and then he'd see her standing there and he'd go right back to his dessert.  It was all for naught, you could hear her screeching
> "SAAAAAAAAAAAAWYEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  I'M COMING BACK FOR YOU SAWYER!!!!" all the way across the restaurant!   And she did!  She kept coming back!  That is one of my all-time favorite Disney memories!


haha.. that is so funny. 



emcreative said:


> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.


You and yours will be in my prayers! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> As for the gathering up the skirt - at first I tried to just gather it like I would a ruffle. didn't look very nice. took out the stitches and basically used elastic. I anchored the elastic 1/4" wide at the base of the skirt and stretched the elastic and used a stitch length of 1 and just straight stitched up the elastic. Violia! nice even gather.
> 
> Toadstool - we don't used much peroxide at all in the ER because it dries out the wound edges. We mostly used betadine & saline mixed or a surgical soap called hibicleanse (sp?) when we are cleaning wounds & infections. PM me about it and maybe I can help.


Oh wow.. would have never thought about the elastic. I actually found a pattern that I have and it says to anchor a cording and then zig zag over it and pull it to gather. Sounds like elastic would be much easier. Thanks!
Pm'd you. 



JUJU814 said:


> I'm soooooo close to being done, but got sooooo sick last night. I've had over 103 fever and can't shake it. I even got tested today for swine flu! Yikes! Explains why I was so tired and miserable last night I guess.
> 
> All the tiers are assembled. I just have to sew the vertical seam, gather the waist and sew it to the bodice. I just need to do it as soon as this headache goes away.
> 
> My friend made a minnie dress for Emily and is making a pink cinderella mice dress for her. I know the minnie is done and she's shopping for fabric for the cinderella mice one tomorrow.
> 
> Julie


Oh no! I hope you feel better. Miranda has swine flu. I hope you don't too. Can't wait to see the dress!
*Miranda*, are you better yet?



MommyBoo! said:


> OK, hopefully these will be bigger.  But not too big.


Cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Sorry - I checked I didn't put it on the Photobucket but here it is the most rockin' FAME or FOOTLOOSE picture that I have to date!


Just had to recomment on this because that picture is awesome!


----------



## anggye

emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.



My prayers are with you.


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe, I am soooooo soooo amazed (AGAIN) at your Vida's - the applique's on them are AMAZING!  You are so seriously talented!


----------



## anggye

emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.





JUJU814 said:


> Hi, I am looking for the dress ain photobucket nd can't find it.
> 
> I'm soooooo close to being done, but got sooooo sick last night. I've had over 103 fever and can't shake it. I even got tested today for swine flu! Yikes! Explains why I was so tired and miserable last night I guess.
> 
> All the tiers are assembled. I just have to sew the vertical seam, gather the waist and sew it to the bodice. I just need to do it as soon as this headache goes away.
> 
> My friend made a minnie dress for Emily and is making a pink cinderella mice dress for her. I know the minnie is done and she's shopping for fabric for the cinderella mice one tomorrow.
> 
> Julie



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HeatherSue

Guess what I was doing 15 years ago today??  Here are some hints!






Henry and Corey:





Me holding Courtney (my honorary flower girl and my niece), with Corey and Becca (my flower girl):





Here's what Teresa was doing 15 years ago today.  She was my matron of honor, Brian was a groomsman, and Corey was my "flower boy":





Here's what Teresa was doing 21 years ago today:










Here's what I was doing 21 years ago today.  I was Teresa's maid of honor, I was 13 (in the burgundy dress)!:


----------



## Adi12982

Happy Anniversary Teresa!! 


Happy Anniversary Heather!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Toadstool pm'd u back, I am going to try to make a couple pillowcase dresses/shirts for the girls tonight then I am going to bed. I thought they would be pretty easy to throw together. I only have 8 days that I am not working before the trip and I don't have much done. I still have Joci's MIckey/Minnie dress to finish - make & attach ruffles on skirt layers then attach the skirt to bodice, do the elastic gather & top stitch - so not really too much left to do on it - hopefully I will have that done tomorrow night/early morning, then can decide what to do Friday. - I may try to make some quick AK skirts for the girls.
I will check back before I go to bed though.


----------



## NaeNae

How neet that you both got married on the same date.

Happy Anniversary Teresa!

Happy Anniversary Heather!


----------



## HeatherSue

Becky, I got photobucket to work, so I thought I'd repost Tessa's Mary Poppins dress. It was really easy to make, comfy, and pretty!  She could wear it again later without the sash!











Here she is with Mary.  Obviously, I wasn't going for authentic Mary Poppins, but it was easy to tell who she was supposed to be:


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Seriously?  In 24 hours?  That gives me hope.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of confidence in the "installers" to be honest.  I mean why would you show up and not even know how much you were supposed to charge?  WE had to tell THEM.  Um, phone call?  Or were they going to see if we said MORE than we'd been told, and pocket the difference?
> 
> (wow I seem like I'm in quite the mood today.)



Yeah, the guy that installed ours knew that it would probably happen and scheduled to come back to check it!  Don't know how or why, but that is hopefully all you need.  Those installers don't seem very reliable anyway!LOL

I am praying for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Happy Anniversary Teresa and Heather And Brian and Henry I hadn't realized you had the same anniversary. 
Corey was so blonde! Me made a cute flower boy! I am also curious about you having no sleeves and teresa having long sleeves? I had long sleeves too and I got married at the end of June- Boy was I roasting!!


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I am so clueless in paint shop pro.  Do you think you could elaborate on those?  Thank you so much!



OK, I'll start with the one that will be quickest - adjusting the opacity of the text.

* Open the photo you want to watermark. Do any editing to it you need before adding the watermark.

* Click on the Text tool, select the font, size and color. Type in your text - I'd suggest having it in the center of the image. The color should be basic IMO, i.e. white if the image is mostly dark or black if the image is mostly light.

* Once you have the text done (it will be a vector), click on the Layer menu on top. From it select Properties. That will open a pop-up with a 'before and after' version of your image as well as a few other options. Set the opacity to less than 100%. You'll probably need to experiment a little to see what level works best. You want it to be visible without making it too hard to see the image itself.



*Toadstool* said:


> I had never heard the phrase about it just having to "go". I'm not sure I get what that means, but I am thinking as long as it is kinda close in color.



I think when they say it 'has to go', they're meaning that things shouldn't match too closely and it's more important that the colors work together. Sometimes when things match too much they can be kind of boring while if things just 'go' together, they are more appealing because there's more visual interest. I don't think I'm explaining it well, though.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Thanks, 
  Heather did you just use one layer of eyelet material? I didnt buy any because i was afraid it would be too see through for a little girl who has been thru hell. Instead i bought some white printed calico and shiny red material for the sash. I am really thinking she needs something much fancier though. Knowing myself i will end up making it and deciding it isnt right and staying up all night friday to make her the super fancy one. But i just bought the portrait peasant so i HAVE to use it immediately.......lol

I did find some awesome "carpet bag" material and will find the handles tomorow. (i think i may be able to find an old purse at the thrift store and re-use those handles.)

Now what the heck should i wear?!?!?


----------



## *Toadstool*

HeatherSue said:


> Guess what I was doing 15 years ago today??  Here are some hints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry and Corey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me holding Courtney (my honorary flower girl and my niece), with Corey and Becca (my flower girl):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Teresa was doing 15 years ago today.  She was my matron of honor, Brian was a groomsman, and Corey was my "flower boy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Teresa was doing 21 years ago today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I was doing 21 years ago today.  I was Teresa's maid of honor, I was 13 (in the burgundy dress)!:


Happy Anniversary Heather and Teresa! Beautiful photos. 



HeatherSue said:


>


That is so pretty. It actually looks authentic without it being authentic.. if that makes sense! I love how they are both doing the hair thing.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Toadstool pm'd u back, I am going to try to make a couple pillowcase dresses/shirts for the girls tonight then I am going to bed. I thought they would be pretty easy to throw together. I only have 8 days that I am not working before the trip and I don't have much done. I still have Joci's MIckey/Minnie dress to finish - make & attach ruffles on skirt layers then attach the skirt to bodice, do the elastic gather & top stitch - so not really too much left to do on it - hopefully I will have that done tomorrow night/early morning, then can decide what to do Friday. - I may try to make some quick AK skirts for the girls.
> I will check back before I go to bed though.


K, going read. I never notice when I get a pm for some reason.
I can crank out some pillowcase dresses. I need to make some too. They are so quick, but I never make them for Hannah. Maybe yours will inspire me!



LisaZoe said:


> I think when they say it 'has to go', they're meaning that things shouldn't match too closely and it's more important that the colors work together. Sometimes when things match too much they can be kind of boring while if things just 'go' together, they are more appealing because there's more visual interest. I don't think I'm explaining it well, though.


Ah okay. It makes sense now. I get accused of my outfits being too matchy matchy, so I need to get a hang of this idea.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Momma2dakidz said:


> Thanks,
> Heather did you just use one layer of eyelet material? I didnt buy any because i was afraid it would be too see through for a little girl who has been thru hell. Instead i bought some white printed calico and shiny red material for the sash. I am really thinking she needs something much fancier though. Knowing myself i will end up making it and deciding it isnt right and staying up all night friday to make her the super fancy one. But i just bought the portrait peasant so i HAVE to use it immediately.......lol
> 
> I did find some awesome "carpet bag" material and will find the handles tomorow. (i think i may be able to find an old purse at the thrift store and re-use those handles.)
> 
> Now what the heck should i wear?!?!?


Stitch on Time has some Mary Poppins applique embroidery designs you could use. I think you said you don't have a way to get the designs onto your machine though? You could freehand it maybe? It is just an outline of Mary. Not sure if you want a costume or what...?


----------



## anggye

My DD9 has decided to be Sally for Halloween. I have some ideas, but I am very visual, so if anyone has any ideas or pictures, they would be much appreciated. TIA


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Thanks! I will go check it out, I can hand applique so it shouldnt be too bad.

If anyone can find this mary poppins image I would be forever in debt. http://www.kaboose.com/kaboose/features/mary-poppins/?source=tok&kw=poppins21apr09 I LOVE this, I would like to put it on a white blouse, and then a black skirt with a city appliqued on the hem. Any help?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Momma2dakidz said:


> Thanks! I will go check it out, I can hand applique so it shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> If anyone can find this mary poppins image I would be forever in debt. http://www.kaboose.com/kaboose/features/mary-poppins/?source=tok&kw=poppins21apr09 I LOVE this, I would like to put it on a white blouse, and then a black skirt with a city appliqued on the hem. Any help?


You could just take a screenshot of that and save it and blow it up. I'll post the picture of the applique. You could use it as a template too.. it is the same picture.


----------



## *Toadstool*




----------



## *Toadstool*

You can just take that one and crop it and blow it up.
I did it in Gimp and it didn't distort too much. I'd post the image, but have no idea how big you'd want it.
Hope you can figure it out. Marah will probably be able to find a bigger sized one for sure. 
Off to bed now.


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> *Miranda*, are you better yet?



I am better now thank you. It actually wasn't tooo bad... it kicked my butt for a few days, but I got better pretty quickly.... I was feeling A LOT better after about 4 or 5 days, and was totally better in a week and a half. Only like 8 more days til Disney World, so thank goodness it didn't take me long to get better....and thankfully I managed to keep Taylor for catching it.


----------



## JUJU814

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Sorry - I checked I didn't put it on the Photobucket but here it is the most rockin' FAME or FOOTLOOSE picture that I have to date!



Oh that is adorable!!! Love it!


----------



## JUJU814

Hey Miranda!
I'm glad to read you're feeling better. So sorry you had swine flu...eeewww! I have something now...they are not sure what, but the swine test was negative. I'm not sure what could be worse..the actual flu, or that terribly aweful test sticking that thing up your nose! 

I think for me it is strep. The fever still persists and I woke up with a killer sore throat.  I was supposed to have my friend and her family today come stay with me for a week, but they are staying an extra night in PA.  I guess it's for the best.

Because I was so stressed and wanted so badly to get a couple more outfits done, while having tea with a dear friend last week who loves loves loves to sew, she volunteered to make a couple of dresses for Emily for our trip (2 weeks from this saturday) Here is the minnie dress!! Sorry the picture doesn't show it well ie: upright. I'll post another pic of Emily in it soon. I'll also post pics of Emily in the Ariel and Belle dresses Shannon made. Coming up next is the pink Cinderella dress.

This dress was made with CarlaC Simply Sweet jumper front bodice, ruffled elasticized straps, halter back. We constructed it per my friend's way..2 rows elastic casing in the back..same as my snow white and cinderella dresses.














Now that my friend and her family isn't coming till Sunday, hmmmmmm, I wonder if I have time for the Luau dress! LOL

Julie


----------



## twob4him

Happy Anniversary Heather and Teresa! Love seeing all those gorgeous photos and how little Corey was...adorable!!! Hope you all have many more happy years ahead!!!


----------



## ollyg

MinnieVanMom said:


> ollyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did just hear the same thing today.  The lady called me back and said the 750D would be discontinued and the 780D is the next model.  If they can't get the 750D then I will be getting the new released 780D instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floor model that I can purchase does not have a usb port, but she said she would throw in PED basic.  She did tell me that it had a few more designs but the main update is the flash drive.  I was also told that I could not send in the warranty card as the warranty would not apply.  I am thinking this could possibly be because it is a floor model.  Anywho, I am going to go with the 780D.
> 
> Thanks for everybody's reply
Click to expand...


----------



## WDWAtLast

My goodness you ladies have been chatty!!  I skimmed over the past 10-15 PAGES and saw some amazing new outfits!!!!  Sending out prayers to those who need them and healing thoughts for those who are sick.  I am sorry for Monk's Mom's loss (hope I got your name right!) but loved seeing the pics of you with your Grandmother - how blessed you are to have such special memories! Happy Anniversary to Heather and Teresa.  

We leave for WDW in TWO days  - so I will be more in "lurker mode" as I try to finish packing and tie up loose ends. FYI to those of you packing a patchwork twirl dress - they take up A LOT of room in the suitcase! I am sure that ya'll will have started Thread #17 before we get back! 

LisaZoe - love your new Vida's, but would love to see a pic or two of your fabric painting.  I used to really enjoy that - back in the day!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> We are starting in a week and a half and I am starting to panic!  I have 3 dresses and 10 applique shirts plus a nursing cover.  And I want to have my 2008 Disney scrapbbok finished before we go.  And be ready to teach!  UGH!  Ihope you are not as stressed out as I am



Well, I was so stressed last night that I didn't sleep very well.  I kept picturing patterns in my head and doing math in my head to see if I had enough of certain material.  Plus, I just keep figuring out if I am going to have enough time to get them all done.  I still have a lot to do!!!!   We are starting school a little later than you though.



LisaZoe said:


> Come on, you can do it! I think I made my first Vida about this time last year and I still find myself thinking of new variations. In fact, here's the first one I made. I think the hardest part was the buttonholes - I was still very nervous about messing those up :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you like them. I know the Maleficent fabric was a last minute change but I think it is more dramatic than the original plan.



I can't believe that is your first one.  It's incredible!   What did you put on the back of it?  I would like to do a minnie safari one if I get the time for our tusker house visit but I am not sure what to put on the back.  I was thinking daisy but I probably really won't have the time then since I'll have to make two of them!



mirandag819 said:


> I am better now thank you. It actually wasn't tooo bad... it kicked my butt for a few days, but I got better pretty quickly.... I was feeling A LOT better after about 4 or 5 days, and was totally better in a week and a half. Only like 8 more days til Disney World, so thank goodness it didn't take me long to get better....and thankfully I managed to keep Taylor for catching it.



Miranda, Is your husband home yet?  You guys must be so excited to see him!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Happy Anniversary Heather and Teresa!!!!  Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures!  Enjoy remembering your day and your life together!


----------



## snubie

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!


This came out amazing.  Looks like she loves it too.


emcreative said:


> Thanks AKsunshine.
> 
> I just got a good reminder of what is/isn't important.  I'm having a personal freak-out right now (not about the air conditioner something more serious) and I'm sorry I can't put it on the board.
> 
> Could I please ask for some prayers/good thoughts/wishes of luck or whatever is in your belief system that everything holds together for about 36 or so hours?
> 
> Thanks.


Here's hoping all is well with you.



mirandag819 said:


> I am better now thank you. It actually wasn't tooo bad... it kicked my butt for a few days, but I got better pretty quickly.... I was feeling A LOT better after about 4 or 5 days, and was totally better in a week and a half. Only like 8 more days til Disney World, so thank goodness it didn't take me long to get better....and thankfully I managed to keep Taylor for catching it.



Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Swine flu scares the bejeezus out of me now.  I think it is because they say pregnant women are at much higher risk for serious complications.  I was fine this spring when the outbreak first started but now I am paranoid.


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you all so much for the anniversary wishes!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Happy Anniversary Teresa and Heather And Brian and Henry I hadn't realized you had the same anniversary.
> Corey was so blonde! Me made a cute flower boy! I am also curious about you having no sleeves and teresa having long sleeves? I had long sleeves too and I got married at the end of June- Boy was I roasting!!


I have never thought about that!  I guess Teresa was going for a classic look, and I was going for an early 90's look!   Teresa is much more tolerant to heat than I am, too.  The summer she got married was one of the hottest summers ever!  I remember spending the majority of it in my parent's bedroom because theirs was the only one with a window air conditioner.  

We actually had to change the location of our wedding at the last minute because the place we were going to have it didn't get AC installed, as they had told us they would.  I knew I would probably pass out if there was no AC! 



LisaZoe said:


> OK, I'll start with the one that will be quickest - adjusting the opacity of the text.
> 
> * Open the photo you want to watermark. Do any editing to it you need before adding the watermark.
> 
> * Click on the Text tool, select the font, size and color. Type in your text - I'd suggest having it in the center of the image. The color should be basic IMO, i.e. white if the image is mostly dark or black if the image is mostly light.
> 
> * Once you have the text done (it will be a vector), click on the Layer menu on top. From it select Properties. That will open a pop-up with a 'before and after' version of your image as well as a few other options. Set the opacity to less than 100%. You'll probably need to experiment a little to see what level works best. You want it to be visible without making it too hard to see the image itself.


Thank you so much, Lisa!  I'm going to try that right away!



Momma2dakidz said:


> Thanks,
> Heather did you just use one layer of eyelet material? I didnt buy any because i was afraid it would be too see through for a little girl who has been thru hell. Instead i bought some white printed calico and shiny red material for the sash. I am really thinking she needs something much fancier though. Knowing myself i will end up making it and deciding it isnt right and staying up all night friday to make her the super fancy one. But i just bought the portrait peasant so i HAVE to use it immediately.......lol


I just used one layer and she wore a tank top under it.  I made little eyelet bloomers to go under it, too.  I'm don't think you can see the in the picture with Mary, but they were capri length.  It sounds like the fabric you got will be fabulous, too!  When I made the sash, I ironed interfacing to each piece of fabric to make it thicker.  



mirandag819 said:


> I am better now thank you. It actually wasn't tooo bad... it kicked my butt for a few days, but I got better pretty quickly.... I was feeling A LOT better after about 4 or 5 days, and was totally better in a week and a half. Only like 8 more days til Disney World, so thank goodness it didn't take me long to get better....and thankfully I managed to keep Taylor for catching it.


I'm so glad you're feeling better!



JUJU814 said:


> Hey Miranda!
> I'm glad to read you're feeling better. So sorry you had swine flu...eeewww! I have something now...they are not sure what, but the swine test was negative. I'm not sure what could be worse..the actual flu, or that terribly aweful test sticking that thing up your nose!
> 
> I think for me it is strep. The fever still persists and I woke up with a killer sore throat.  I was supposed to have my friend and her family today come stay with me for a week, but they are staying an extra night in PA.  I guess it's for the best.
> 
> Because I was so stressed and wanted so badly to get a couple more outfits done, while having tea with a dear friend last week who loves loves loves to sew, she volunteered to make a couple of dresses for Emily for our trip (2 weeks from this saturday) Here is the minnie dress!! Sorry the picture doesn't show it well ie: upright. I'll post another pic of Emily in it soon. I'll also post pics of Emily in the Ariel and Belle dresses Shannon made. Coming up next is the pink Cinderella dress.
> 
> This dress was made with CarlaC Simply Sweet jumper front bodice, ruffled elasticized straps, halter back. We constructed it per my friend's way..2 rows elastic casing in the back..same as my snow white and cinderella dresses.


That is so cute, Julie!  I can't wait to see the pink Cinderella!  I've made a couple of those myself and they're my favorites!  

I hope you start feeling better soon!



WDWAtLast said:


> We leave for WDW in TWO days  - so I will be more in "lurker mode" as I try to finish packing and tie up loose ends. FYI to those of you packing a patchwork twirl dress - they take up A LOT of room in the suitcase! I am sure that ya'll will have started Thread #17 before we get back! !


Have a great time!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Well, I was so stressed last night that I didn't sleep very well.  I kept picturing patterns in my head and doing math in my head to see if I had enough of certain material.  Plus, I just keep figuring out if I am going to have enough time to get them all done.  I still have a lot to do!!!!   We are starting school a little later than you though.



I do the same thing- lying in bed thinking about sewing.  Lately, I've been lying in bed digitizing in my head.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

anggye said:


> My DD9 has decided to be Sally for Halloween. I have some ideas, but I am very visual, so if anyone has any ideas or pictures, they would be much appreciated. TIA



Stacy (SoHappy) is making Aisling's Sally dress.  She is making a Vida with large scenes from the movie in the panels and then the sides are going to be different materials like Sally's dress...all crazy sewed.  I'm going to use eyeliner and draw the stitching on Aisling's face for MNSSHP.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy belated Anniversary Teresa and Heather!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

WDWAtLast said:


> We leave for WDW in TWO days  - so I will be more in "lurker mode" as I try to finish packing and tie up loose ends. FYI to those of you packing a patchwork twirl dress - they take up A LOT of room in the suitcase! I am sure that ya'll will have started Thread #17 before we get back!



I have been thinking about this!  I have three twirl skirts right now and maybe one more.  I hope I can fit it all.  Have an awesome trip!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Well, I was so stressed last night that I didn't sleep very well.  I kept picturing patterns in my head and doing math in my head to see if I had enough of certain material.  Plus, I just keep figuring out if I am going to have enough time to get them all done.  I still have a lot to do!!!!   We are starting school a little later than you though.
> 
> :



I have nothing planned today so I will be planning for school, scrapbooking, and sewing, oh, and four kids to take care of!  Hopefully I will get enough done that I will stop stressing!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I made Aisling's Crystal Palace dress last night.  I didn't get home from work until after 9pm and I STILL made it


----------



## minnie2

You guys are too Chatty!  I can't keep up!

I know i missed some amazing stuff.  I skimmed all the pictures and everything is amazing!  Those sawyer pictures are so funny!
Lisa love your stuff!
Minnie dress adorable!  
Everything is GREAT!



HeatherSue said:


> Guess what I was doing 15 years ago today??  Here are some hints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry and Corey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me holding Courtney (my honorary flower girl and my niece), with Corey and Becca (my flower girl):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Teresa was doing 15 years ago today.  She was my matron of honor, Brian was a groomsman, and Corey was my "flower boy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Teresa was doing 21 years ago today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I was doing 21 years ago today.  I was Teresa's maid of honor, I was 13 (in the burgundy dress)!:


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! HEATHER AND HENRY      TERESA and BRIAN!!  May you have many many more to celebrate!

Ok that little picture of Corey is so stinking cute!  Teresa tell him to STOP growing up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I think I may have to write a tutorial about purchasing an embroidery machine and supplies.  There is so much to learn and it is all subjective and based on personal preferences.

My new dilemma is about thread.  What kind of thread should I buy?  I see so many on Ebay and don't know what to get???  Also the lady at the store says she uses NEBS bobbins but I see others also.  I need M type.  

Who is your favorite ebay seller and what type of thread should I use.  Brother uses polystar.


----------



## JUJU814

Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress

I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode


























Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL


----------



## MommyBoo!

Tweevil said:


> Too cute!





*Toadstool* said:


> Cute!





HeatherSue said:


> Those are the perfect size, thank you!  That top is so cute!  It's nice to see your daughter's pretty face, too!



Thank you!

Happy Anniversary Heather and Teresa!


----------



## MommyBoo!

JUJU814 said:


> Hey Miranda!



Very pretty!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>



So cute!  I like the fabric combination.  And the Pooh fabric is great!



JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress



You did it!  It's wonderful!


----------



## disneymomof1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I made Aisling's Crystal Palace dress last night.  I didn't get home from work until after 9pm and I STILL made it



So cute, you are rolling right along sewing for the trip !!!  I know you are a social worker, do you have your MSW, I really want to go back to school and get it, just wondering if there was a big difference in pay scales, promotions, etc.



JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL





Wow, all that gathering paid off, it is gorgeous, excellant twirl factor !!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Happy Anniversary to the Diser Sisters !!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL



Great full on twirl!!!  Can I ask what size your patches are?  They seem nice and big (meaning tall) and easy to identify the characters!


----------



## WDWAtLast

JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL



I LOVE it!!! And I can see Emily does, too!!  After you see it on, you forget about how long it took to pin that bottom ruffle on - almost!


----------



## snubie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I made Aisling's Crystal Palace dress last night.  I didn't get home from work until after 9pm and I STILL made it


You did a great job.  Nice colors!



JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL



You did it!  Great job.


----------



## JUJU814

Camping Griswalds said:


> Great full on twirl!!!  Can I ask what size your patches are?  They seem nice and big (meaning tall) and easy to identify the characters!



I made the patches 6 inches tall because I needed a little more length..and I wanted all the characters to show well.

Not sure if you can tell or not, but the pink fabric for the bodice is all little tinkerbells. 

Julie


----------



## VBAndrea

JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL



Beautiful patchwork and I love how you do the elastic casing in the back.  What pattern (if any) are you using for the back of the bodice?  I have a skinny little girl and the elastic would surely help the bodice fit her better, not to mention making getting the dress on and off easier (skinny dd is also pretty sensitive about things too tight going over her head).

I have yet to make anything clothes wise, but last night I did get my machine out and practiced appliqueing for the first time and tried out two new feet ~ I have one that I can do a lettuce edge on knits without using a serger.  I had no clue I had it and it's a breeze to use.  I was hoping I had a ruffler but no such luck.


----------



## Sandi S

JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL



Love it - shows off the fabric really well!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I made Aisling's Crystal Palace dress last night.  I didn't get home from work until after 9pm and I STILL made it



That is so cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I think I may have to write a tutorial about purchasing an embroidery machine and supplies.  There is so much to learn and it is all subjective and based on personal preferences.
> 
> My new dilemma is about thread.  What kind of thread should I buy?  I see so many on Ebay and don't know what to get???  Also the lady at the store says she uses NEBS bobbins but I see others also.  I need M type.
> 
> Who is your favorite ebay seller and what type of thread should I use.  Brother uses polystar.



Please write a tutorial! I would love an embroidery machine once our finances improve. Give me something to dream about.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> So cute, you are rolling right along sewing for the trip !!!  I know you are a social worker, do you have your MSW, I really want to go back to school and get it, just wondering if there was a big difference in pay scales, promotions, etc.




I don't have my MSW.  I dropped out   I was going to Boston College and completely wasting my time.  I hated the classes since everyone was using the class as their personal therapy session   BC is too expensive to be sitting through that 

For the state, I don't need a MSW, and (not to sound like a jerk but) I get paid a lot more than most MSWs I know.  You can be a licensed SW without a MSW...you just have to pass the test.  If I wanted to enter private sector though, I would need an MSW.  

What would you like to do for work?  That makes a big difference whether the degree is worth it.


----------



## JUJU814

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful patchwork and I love how you do the elastic casing in the back.  What pattern (if any) are you using for the back of the bodice?  I have a skinny little girl and the elastic would surely help the bodice fit her better, not to mention making getting the dress on and off easier (skinny dd is also pretty sensitive about things too tight going over her head).
> 
> I have yet to make anything clothes wise, but last night I did get my machine out and practiced appliqueing for the first time and tried out two new feet ~ I have one that I can do a lettuce edge on knits without using a serger.  I had no clue I had it and it's a breeze to use.  I was hoping I had a ruffler but no such luck.



I used the CarlaC Simply Sweet patter: Jumper front, halter back, natural waist. Scrunch elastic straps. I did not follow the instructions however, for assembly. I used fashion fabric and lining..no underlining. I sewed the front to back at side seams of fashion fabric, and did the same with lining. Then, I put one inside the other, right sides together and inserted the straps into the front between fashion and lining. I sewed all the way around the top, leaving holes in the back. Turn right side out, insert straps into back and get them the way you want them. Turn inside out again and stitch the straps into place

Turn the whole thing right side out. Press. Topstitch. Now sew your casings to the back..four vertical lines spaced out well. Take two pieces of elastic cut to desired length. Attach a safety pin to the first and go up the front in between fashion and lining and find the casing hole in the back from the side. Feed through all the way to the other side seam until there is just about 1/4 inch overlapping the side seam. Stitch in the ditch... and pull the elastic the rest of the way through until just about 1/4 inch past the side seam. Holding the elastic in place, stitch in the ditch 2 or 3 times. Repeat for the other elastic. My friend Janel explained it to me this way and I think it gives a really nice finished look. It fits my dd perfectly! We did the same with her Minnie dress. I just wish I had made the straps a little shorter..but they are ok.

Julie


----------



## LisaZoe

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I can't believe that is your first one.  It's incredible!   What did you put on the back of it?  I would like to do a minnie safari one if I get the time for our tusker house visit but I am not sure what to put on the back.  I was thinking daisy but I probably really won't have the time then since I'll have to make two of them!



The back just had a simple panel of the same fabric I used for the ruffle. On the Safari Minnie dresses I've made, I used a similar fabric panel. The print showed different animal families in squares - kind of like a grid of snapshots. I like to do applique on the back if an idea comes to mind but sometimes I can't think of anything that makes sense or the idea is more applique than I want to add to the dress.


----------



## Tinker_

Gorgeous work today ladies!!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I don't have my MSW.  I dropped out   I was going to Boston College and completely wasting my time.  I hated the classes since everyone was using the class as their personal therapy session   BC is too expensive to be sitting through that
> 
> For the state, I don't need a MSW, and (not to sound like a jerk but) I get paid a lot more than most MSWs I know.  You can be a licensed SW without a MSW...you just have to pass the test.  If I wanted to enter private sector though, I would need an MSW.
> 
> What would you like to do for work?  That makes a big difference whether the degree is worth it.



I have my BSW and am licensed, I currently work for my local county nursing home and I really want to look into becoming a school social worker, In NJ you need an MSW to be a school social worker, I was also thinking about maybe adoption agency,  I have been working with the geriatric population for 10 years and I love it but I think it may be time for a change. Seems like the same thing every day, same problems, etc.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> I have my BSW and am licensed, I currently work for my local county nursing home and I really want to look into becoming a school social worker, In NJ you need an MSW to be a school social worker, I was also thinking about maybe adoption agency,  I have been working with the geriatric population for 10 years and I love it but I think it may be time for a change. Seems like the same thing every day, same problems, etc.



Yup, you are going to need your MSW or MEd for a school or adoption agency.  I don't know how it is in NJ but in Mass, school social work jobs are VERY political.  The people who have gone to school to get their MSW at my office to do that are still here!  The jobs are few and far between and you REALLY need to know someone to get one (as awful as that is).


----------



## ncmomof2

JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL




So cute!  I love twirl dresses!


----------



## gcast1

It took me 30 minutes to reset my password and log in to wish Heather and Teresa a very happy anniversary (and their lucky husbands too!).  Back to lurking...

Glenda


----------



## froggy33

*Toadstool* said:


> It really depends on the theater or place you are seeing it at. We had some great theaters in New Orleans that you could see no matter who was sitting in front of you if you were on the floor.. some other places.. not so much. I just saw Phantom in Houston and we were in the 10th row and I could see perfectly. Personally I rather sit closer and be able to actually see than to be far away. Disney on Ice I was in the second row and could barely see though.... the seating on the floor was flat. That was the first time that has happened to me though.
> 
> I have a ruffler foot for my serger and sewing machine. I got the Brother brand one for my Brother PC6500. The cheaper one from Hancock's didn't work. I had to pay around 50 dollars for the one I have now including shipping. Might be able to find one cheaper though. The serger ruffler foot will create gathers. I use the differential feed on my serger with it to creat more gathers. The ruffler foot will create pleats in the fabric instead of gathering. You can get more of a gathered look though if you use short stitches and adjust the different settings. It just depends on which way you are more comfortable wtih.



This is an old basketball arena, so the floor seating, I imagine would just be seats on the flat floor.  So i think in this case I would like to sit in more stadium style seating.  But in a real theater I want as close as I can get!!


Thanks!  Yeah, the cheaper one didn't work for me either.  I may try the brother brand.  I have seen that online.



HeatherSue said:


> Mine is White brand and I bought it at JoAnn for $15 (I think that was after the 40% off coupon, unless I only paid $8 after the coupon- either way it was cheap and it works great)!



Thanks!  I had this cheapy one from Hancock's and it makes this crazy banging noise when I try to use it.  I'll have to look for that at JoAnn's!  I am getting ready to make some dresses/skirts for my little one and it would be nice to ruffle easily!

Jessica


----------



## emcreative




----------



## anggye

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Stacy (SoHappy) is making Aisling's Sally dress.  She is making a Vida with large scenes from the movie in the panels and then the sides are going to be different materials like Sally's dress...all crazy sewed.  I'm going to use eyeliner and draw the stitching on Aisling's face for MNSSHP.



Thank You!!


----------



## anggye

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been thinking about this!  I have three twirl skirts right now and maybe one more.  I hope I can fit it all.  Have an awesome trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing planned today so I will be planning for school, scrapbooking, and sewing, oh, and four kids to take care of!  Hopefully I will get enough done that I will stop stressing!



That end part sounds exactly like my day, including the 4 kids!! Good luck!!


----------



## anggye

JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL



What a gorgeous dress, not to mention your DD. I would love to make a patchwork twirl, but that much ruffling intimidates me.


----------



## emcreative

Well, we're cooling off again. Thanks so much for all the suggestions!

It was frozen.  They have NO idea why though.  Unfortunately we had to turn the HEAT on to get it unfrozen (ack)

And he didn't even try to charge us...probably a good thing as I'm all MamaBear today and would have probably lost it!

((hugs)) and thanks to everyone for listening!


----------



## VBAndrea

JUJU814 said:


> I used the CarlaC Simply Sweet patter: Jumper front, halter back, natural waist. Scrunch elastic straps. I did not follow the instructions however, for assembly. I used fashion fabric and lining..no underlining. I sewed the front to back at side seams of fashion fabric, and did the same with lining. Then, I put one inside the other, right sides together and inserted the straps into the front between fashion and lining. I sewed all the way around the top, leaving holes in the back. Turn right side out, insert straps into back and get them the way you want them. Turn inside out again and stitch the straps into place
> 
> Turn the whole thing right side out. Press. Topstitch. Now sew your casings to the back..four vertical lines spaced out well. Take two pieces of elastic cut to desired length. Attach a safety pin to the first and go up the front in between fashion and lining and find the casing hole in the back from the side. Feed through all the way to the other side seam until there is just about 1/4 inch overlapping the side seam. Stitch in the ditch... and pull the elastic the rest of the way through until just about 1/4 inch past the side seam. Holding the elastic in place, stitch in the ditch 2 or 3 times. Repeat for the other elastic. My friend Janel explained it to me this way and I think it gives a really nice finished look. It fits my dd perfectly! We did the same with her Minnie dress. I just wish I had made the straps a little shorter..but they are ok.
> 
> Julie



Thanks for all the details.  I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern but haven't made anything yet.  My five and half year old fits between the size 3 and 4 measurements and I was a little worried about that.  I think a size five with the elastic like you did it might work best.  I saved your instructions to my sewing file and hopefully once I try the Simply Sweet I can use your method.  I'm very impressed with your skills!  I also forgot to mention, I really like your color combinations for the stripwork.  I can't wait to try one.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mirandag819 said:


> I am better now thank you. It actually wasn't tooo bad... it kicked my butt for a few days, but I got better pretty quickly.... I was feeling A LOT better after about 4 or 5 days, and was totally better in a week and a half. Only like 8 more days til Disney World, so thank goodness it didn't take me long to get better....and thankfully I managed to keep Taylor for catching it.


Glad you are feeling better. I too was thinking how horrible that would have been for little Taylor to get sick too. 8 more days?? eeek! Are you finished sewing?? I'd imagine so.. hehe.. you have so many beautiful things made already!


JUJU814 said:


> I think for me it is strep. The fever still persists and I woke up with a killer sore throat.  I was supposed to have my friend and her family today come stay with me for a week, but they are staying an extra night in PA.  I guess it's for the best.
> 
> Because I was so stressed and wanted so badly to get a couple more outfits done, while having tea with a dear friend last week who loves loves loves to sew, she volunteered to make a couple of dresses for Emily for our trip (2 weeks from this saturday) Here is the minnie dress!! Sorry the picture doesn't show it well ie: upright. I'll post another pic of Emily in it soon. I'll also post pics of Emily in the Ariel and Belle dresses Shannon made. Coming up next is the pink Cinderella dress.
> 
> This dress was made with CarlaC Simply Sweet jumper front bodice, ruffled elasticized straps, halter back. We constructed it per my friend's way..2 rows elastic casing in the back..same as my snow white and cinderella dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my friend and her family isn't coming till Sunday, hmmmmmm, I wonder if I have time for the Luau dress! LOL
> 
> Julie


It looks great! I love how deep that red color looks. Your friend is a genius for thinking up using the halter back. Or did you come up with that?? I can't wait to try it. I'm working on something else, but that is next!



JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL


It is gorgeous!! I sooo think it was worth it. Do you?? lol
I love the little tinks ont he bodice. That is so sweet!



JUJU814 said:


> I used the CarlaC Simply Sweet patter: Jumper front, halter back, natural waist. Scrunch elastic straps. I did not follow the instructions however, for assembly. I used fashion fabric and lining..no underlining. I sewed the front to back at side seams of fashion fabric, and did the same with lining. Then, I put one inside the other, right sides together and inserted the straps into the front between fashion and lining. I sewed all the way around the top, leaving holes in the back. Turn right side out, insert straps into back and get them the way you want them. Turn inside out again and stitch the straps into place
> 
> Turn the whole thing right side out. Press. Topstitch. Now sew your casings to the back..four vertical lines spaced out well. Take two pieces of elastic cut to desired length. Attach a safety pin to the first and go up the front in between fashion and lining and find the casing hole in the back from the side. Feed through all the way to the other side seam until there is just about 1/4 inch overlapping the side seam. Stitch in the ditch... and pull the elastic the rest of the way through until just about 1/4 inch past the side seam. Holding the elastic in place, stitch in the ditch 2 or 3 times. Repeat for the other elastic. My friend Janel explained it to me this way and I think it gives a really nice finished look. It fits my dd perfectly! We did the same with her Minnie dress. I just wish I had made the straps a little shorter..but they are ok.
> 
> Julie


Thank you for the directions. Hopefully I can find them when I need them!



froggy33 said:


> This is an old basketball arena, so the floor seating, I imagine would just be seats on the flat floor.  So i think in this case I would like to sit in more stadium style seating.  But in a real theater I want as close as I can get!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Yeah, the cheaper one didn't work for me either.  I may try the brother brand.  I have seen that online.
> 
> Jessica


Ya, I think going up is the right decision. What are you guys going see? I forgot already?? Disney Live??

Off to go shopping in Baton Rouge.. hope I don't get rained out!


----------



## Mirb1214

emcreative said:


> Well, we're cooling off again. Thanks so much for all the suggestions!
> 
> It was frozen.  They have NO idea why though.  Unfortunately we had to turn the HEAT on to get it unfrozen (ack)
> 
> And he didn't even try to charge us...probably a good thing as I'm all MamaBear today and would have probably lost it!
> 
> ((hugs)) and thanks to everyone for listening!



Isn't today the BIG day??  I hope everything is going well with the adoption!


----------



## emcreative

Way late, but just in case anyone else needs it:


----------



## emcreative

Mirb1214 said:


> Isn't today the BIG day??  I hope everything is going well with the adoption!



Tomorrow.

The good news is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!

The bad new is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!

So things are going as well as the possibly can right now, and hopefully everything will wrap up tomorrow without incident.


----------



## anggye

I finally have things to post. I posted earlier in the week about my sister-in-law and I haven't had time to complete things.

















This is the Stitch t-shirt for myDD12. The back has 626 on it.









Someone posted the water bottle carrier tutorial awhile ago, and I had been wanting to try it. It really wasn't too hard and I really like the way they turned out.


----------



## anggye

emcreative said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> The good news is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!
> 
> The bad new is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!
> 
> So things are going as well as the possibly can right now, and hopefully everything will wrap up tomorrow without incident.



I hope all things go smoothly tomorow. I think it wonderful how you are adding to your family.


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> The good news is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!
> 
> The bad new is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!
> 
> So things are going as well as the possibly can right now, and hopefully everything will wrap up tomorrow without incident.



I don't have time for much posting these days, but just wanted to send hugs and prayers your way. There's a special place in my heart for those who overcome hurdles in putting together their families! Best of luck! and Congrats!


----------



## anggye

I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> Well, we're cooling off again. Thanks so much for all the suggestions!
> 
> It was frozen.  They have NO idea why though.  Unfortunately we had to turn the HEAT on to get it unfrozen (ack)
> 
> And he didn't even try to charge us...probably a good thing as I'm all MamaBear today and would have probably lost it!
> 
> ((hugs)) and thanks to everyone for listening!


  For tomorrow!  Good Luck


anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.



Look at that!  She is so cute!


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> Glad you are feeling better. I too was thinking how horrible that would have been for little Taylor to get sick too. 8 more days?? eeek! Are you finished sewing?? I'd imagine so.. hehe.. you have so many beautiful things made already!!



HAHA I wish I was finished sewing.... I want to finish this weekend since DH leaves Iraq on Monday and could be home as early as Tuesday, and I don't want to still be sewing when he gets home. 

I have 2 more things to finish for Taylor... her 2nd Ohana outfit and something else for Epcot (I was going to do Mickey heads with different countries flags, but now I am thinking I may just do a white sundress with lots of mickey heads in bright colors). 

I still have 12 more t-shirts to do for us adults....and I think 4 or 5 more sets of matching bows for Taylor. Although the good news is, I am more confident in my bows now, and they are starting to look pretty cute... I made 10 pairs last night (I will get some pictures of them tonight). 

Oh yeah and I need to post pictures of her Chef Mickey's outfit I finished this weekend and a really really simple chip and dale outfit I made when I got back in town. I wanted to throw something together fast to feel like I was making progress.... I'm not sure where she is wearing it, it is probably just a backup in case she gets dirty more times then her 3-4 outfits a day. 

I am sooooooooo not ready for our trip.... I did call and get her cake ordered today for 1900 PF.... but I still have a list a mile long to do:

finish the outfits and shirts and bows
buy some more travel space bags and hope they work for the 3 pettiskirts and customs
Pick up a few more new things for me to wear on the trip
Get Taylor a couple more pairs of shoes to match her outfits
Buy Taylor's birthday presents from us 
Get my hair cut and straightened
Pack Taylor's suitcases
Pack my suitcases
Pack DH's suitcases
Go pick up all of DH toiletries since he doesn't have anything at home and I doubt he will bring anything back from Iraq
Go shopping for stuff to put in Taylor's presents from Mickey and the Gang 
Figure out how and where I can get Balloons into the room
Go shopping for stuff to decorate our room on her bday
Figure out how to make Mickey footprints, handprints, and pretty boxes from Mickey and gang
Book a rental car (poo.... I didn't remember this until just now)
Find a new backpack...and/or camera bag for my SLR
Get an oil change and get DH's car detailed (since I have been driving it while he was gone)
Go to the tanning bed or something to fix the pale tops of my shoulders where I have worn too many shirts with sleeves and now I want to wear  tanks at Disney
Buy new luggage since the airline broke mine last week
Put together Taylor's new stroller
Call the cake hotline and order Taylor the slipper dessert for CRT on her bday

Oh and I just remembered I have to make my sister an AK skirt like Taylors too

Wow....anyone wanna come help me out... I am feeling pretty intimidated now that I typed it all out.... guess I should print this list as my checklist now. At least I have a half day at work tomorrow and Taylor will still be at preschool while I get some stuff done.


----------



## SallyfromDE

The Fabric Fairy got in some cute prints I thought you'd like to see. 

Sassy Tink:

http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/feisty-sassy-fairy-on-black-cotton-knit-fabric.html

Cat in the Hat:

http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/the-cat-s-hats-cotton-knit-fabric.html

Tink Halloween:

http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/halloween-fairy-cotton-knit-fabric.html

Sorry, I couldn't copy the pictures.


----------



## mirandag819

SallyfromDE said:


> The Fabric Fairy got in some cute prints I thought you'd like to see.
> 
> Sassy Tink:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/feisty-sassy-fairy-on-black-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Cat in the Hat:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/the-cat-s-hats-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Tink Halloween:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/halloween-fairy-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't copy the pictures.



Those are sooooooooo cute, but I wish they weren't knit... I am not very confident with knit yet.


----------



## teresajoy

gcast1 said:


> It took me 30 minutes to reset my password and log in to wish Heather and Teresa a very happy anniversary (and their lucky husbands too!).  Back to lurking...
> 
> Glenda



OH, thank you!!!! How sweet!!! 



emcreative said:


>




How nice is this, I log in and the first things I see are anniversary wishes!!! Thank you guys!!! 

Now, I have so much to get caught up on!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Didn't get to go shopping.. it is sooo raining right now! I hate driving in the rain.


anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.


That is so cute!! I still don't know what DD is going to be for Halloween. She was a pink bunny last year, and wants to be the same this year. I'm not making another pink bunny, and I don't think it will fit. I love Marie, and think this is so cute though. Maybe I will show Hannah and push it on her.. lol




mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I wish I was finished sewing.... I want to finish this weekend since DH leaves Iraq on Monday and could be home as early as Tuesday, and I don't want to still be sewing when he gets home.
> 
> I have 2 more things to finish for Taylor... her 2nd Ohana outfit and something else for Epcot (I was going to do Mickey heads with different countries flags, but now I am thinking I may just do a white sundress with lots of mickey heads in bright colors).
> 
> I still have 12 more t-shirts to do for us adults....and I think 4 or 5 more sets of matching bows for Taylor. Although the good news is, I am more confident in my bows now, and they are starting to look pretty cute... I made 10 pairs last night (I will get some pictures of them tonight).
> 
> Oh yeah and I need to post pictures of her Chef Mickey's outfit I finished this weekend and a really really simple chip and dale outfit I made when I got back in town. I wanted to throw something together fast to feel like I was making progress.... I'm not sure where she is wearing it, it is probably just a backup in case she gets dirty more times then her 3-4 outfits a day.
> 
> I am sooooooooo not ready for our trip.... I did call and get her cake ordered today for 1900 PF.... but I still have a list a mile long to do:
> 
> finish the outfits and shirts and bows
> buy some more travel space bags and hope they work for the 3 pettiskirts and customs
> Pick up a few more new things for me to wear on the trip
> Get Taylor a couple more pairs of shoes to match her outfits
> Buy Taylor's birthday presents from us
> Get my hair cut and straightened
> Pack Taylor's suitcases
> Pack my suitcases
> Pack DH's suitcases
> Go pick up all of DH toiletries since he doesn't have anything at home and I doubt he will bring anything back from Iraq
> Go shopping for stuff to put in Taylor's presents from Mickey and the Gang
> Figure out how and where I can get Balloons into the room
> Go shopping for stuff to decorate our room on her bday
> Figure out how to make Mickey footprints, handprints, and pretty boxes from Mickey and gang
> Book a rental car (poo.... I didn't remember this until just now)
> Find a new backpack...and/or camera bag for my SLR
> Get an oil change and get DH's car detailed (since I have been driving it while he was gone)
> Go to the tanning bed or something to fix the pale tops of my shoulders where I have worn too many shirts with sleeves and now I want to wear  tanks at Disney
> Buy new luggage since the airline broke mine last week
> Put together Taylor's new stroller
> Call the cake hotline and order Taylor the slipper dessert for CRT on her bday
> 
> Oh and I just remembered I have to make my sister an AK skirt like Taylors too
> 
> Wow....anyone wanna come help me out... I am feeling pretty intimidated now that I typed it all out.... guess I should print this list as my checklist now. At least I have a half day at work tomorrow and Taylor will still be at preschool while I get some stuff done.


Oh goodness girl. You are definitely going to be busy! I hope you can get alot of it done this weekend before the hubby gets home. I can't imagine how excited you must be. Does Taylor know yet?
I pm'd you btw. 



SallyfromDE said:


> The Fabric Fairy got in some cute prints I thought you'd like to see.
> 
> Sassy Tink:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/feisty-sassy-fairy-on-black-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Cat in the Hat:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/the-cat-s-hats-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Tink Halloween:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/halloween-fairy-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't copy the pictures.


Oh wow.. that Seuss fabric is going to be popular. I want some, but will hold off. I'll probably regret it though.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I just found out my harmones that I have to get filled are going to cost me 420 dollars. I'm without insurance for a month because there is a 30 day wait period at DH's new job. My doctor said I can't stop taking it, so hopefully I can figure something out. I'm trying to contact the drug company since I know sometimes they will give you a coupon. Ugh.. now I'm really stressed out!


----------



## JUJU814

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all the details.  I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern but haven't made anything yet.  My five and half year old fits between the size 3 and 4 measurements and I was a little worried about that.  I think a size five with the elastic like you did it might work best.  I saved your instructions to my sewing file and hopefully once I try the Simply Sweet I can use your method.  I'm very impressed with your skills!  I also forgot to mention, I really like your color combinations for the stripwork.  I can't wait to try one.



My dd wears a size 6 top. Some dresses size 5, but more a 5/6 or 6. I used pattern size 5 for the jumper front and halter back and my elastic pieces were 9 inches and it fit her perfectly. Not sure if that helps anyone, but wanted to mention that.

I appreciate your compliments, but I have to tell you, I have NO skills! I made a few blunders and had to rip it out in a few places here and there. I just follwed CarlaC's sewing instructions for the skirt and the great help in revising a few things in that from the great ladies here..and my dear dear friend who helped me with the bodice.

See, I knew I wanted to use jumper front and halter back..but I wanted jumper straps. However, Simply Sweet pattern did not have instructions for jumper straps to halter back..I mean, why would it? LOL Therefore, I just ASSUMED it couldn't be done..until my friend just showed me how she does all her dd's bodice's. She's crazy..she does all french seams and everything! She's a down and dirty, not afraid to try gal. It was almost like I felt challenged. LOL

To all the wonderful ladies here
This is where you might think I'm a total nut case...but many of you sew and it seems like it comes so easy and so natural to you...and I personally am always in total awe of all the gorgeous outfits you make. I have a 17 year old daughter and a 7 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Since my oldest was young I have desired to sew for her. I made something here and there, but it never fit right and the end result was never satisfying. I have made one dress that she wore forever for Miss Emily...the twirly dress from sewbaby...other than that, I have many started projects, but nothing I finished. Mostly, it was my own personal fear of failure. I love to digitize, and feel I'm pretty good at it, but I have sooooooo desired just to sit and sew for personal pleasure.

I found DisBoutiquers last year while planning our trip and was in awe...and inspired..and just awe and inspired. I have lurked and read and seen your beautiful creations. It is only because of the encouragement I got from you ladies that I was able to actually complete three dresses. I know to some of you that may not seem like a lot, but it is a HUGE deal for me and more so to my dd.

Now, suddenly, I'm not so afraid of my sewing machines. I'm used to the embroidery part because of my digitizing, but wasn't used to SEWING.  Now, I just found CarlaC's preppy skirt pattern and am praying I'll be able to make little uniform bottoms for Emily! (I had to ask the director to make sure the style is ok..I think she's pretty relaxed)

Sorry to write a book and be so mushy, but you ladies totally rock!!!!!!

I want to post pics of Emily in the two beautiful princess dresses that Shannon made but am waiting until she gets back from vacation because I want her to see them. Anyone knows when she gets back? Shannon, if you're reading this, thank you soooo much and thanks for your sewing help!!!

Julie


----------



## JUJU814

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I wish I was finished sewing.... I want to finish this weekend since DH leaves Iraq on Monday and could be home as early as Tuesday, and I don't want to still be sewing when he gets home.
> 
> I have 2 more things to finish for Taylor... her 2nd Ohana outfit and something else for Epcot (I was going to do Mickey heads with different countries flags, but now I am thinking I may just do a white sundress with lots of mickey heads in bright colors).
> 
> I still have 12 more t-shirts to do for us adults....and I think 4 or 5 more sets of matching bows for Taylor. Although the good news is, I am more confident in my bows now, and they are starting to look pretty cute... I made 10 pairs last night (I will get some pictures of them tonight).
> 
> Oh yeah and I need to post pictures of her Chef Mickey's outfit I finished this weekend and a really really simple chip and dale outfit I made when I got back in town. I wanted to throw something together fast to feel like I was making progress.... I'm not sure where she is wearing it, it is probably just a backup in case she gets dirty more times then her 3-4 outfits a day.
> 
> I am sooooooooo not ready for our trip.... I did call and get her cake ordered today for 1900 PF.... but I still have a list a mile long to do:
> 
> finish the outfits and shirts and bows
> buy some more travel space bags and hope they work for the 3 pettiskirts and customs
> Pick up a few more new things for me to wear on the trip
> Get Taylor a couple more pairs of shoes to match her outfits
> Buy Taylor's birthday presents from us
> Get my hair cut and straightened
> Pack Taylor's suitcases
> Pack my suitcases
> Pack DH's suitcases
> Go pick up all of DH toiletries since he doesn't have anything at home and I doubt he will bring anything back from Iraq
> Go shopping for stuff to put in Taylor's presents from Mickey and the Gang
> Figure out how and where I can get Balloons into the room
> Go shopping for stuff to decorate our room on her bday
> Figure out how to make Mickey footprints, handprints, and pretty boxes from Mickey and gang
> Book a rental car (poo.... I didn't remember this until just now)
> Find a new backpack...and/or camera bag for my SLR
> Get an oil change and get DH's car detailed (since I have been driving it while he was gone)
> Go to the tanning bed or something to fix the pale tops of my shoulders where I have worn too many shirts with sleeves and now I want to wear  tanks at Disney
> Buy new luggage since the airline broke mine last week
> Put together Taylor's new stroller
> Call the cake hotline and order Taylor the slipper dessert for CRT on her bday
> 
> Oh and I just remembered I have to make my sister an AK skirt like Taylors too
> 
> Wow....anyone wanna come help me out... I am feeling pretty intimidated now that I typed it all out.... guess I should print this list as my checklist now. At least I have a half day at work tomorrow and Taylor will still be at preschool while I get some stuff done.



Hey there, when are you going to Disney? We're leaving two weeks from Saturday.

Julie


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> My dd wears a size 6 top. Some dresses size 5, but more a 5/6 or 6. I used pattern size 5 for the jumper front and halter back and my elastic pieces were 9 inches and it fit her perfectly. Not sure if that helps anyone, but wanted to mention that.
> 
> I appreciate your compliments, but I have to tell you, I have NO skills! I made a few blunders and had to rip it out in a few places here and there. I just follwed CarlaC's sewing instructions for the skirt and the great help in revising a few things in that from the great ladies here..and my dear dear friend who helped me with the bodice.
> 
> See, I knew I wanted to use jumper front and halter back..but I wanted jumper straps. However, Simply Sweet pattern did not have instructions for jumper straps to halter back..I mean, why would it? LOL Therefore, I just ASSUMED it couldn't be done..until my friend just showed me how she does all her dd's bodice's. She's crazy..she does all french seams and everything! She's a down and dirty, not afraid to try gal. It was almost like I felt challenged. LOL
> 
> To all the wonderful ladies here
> This is where you might think I'm a total nut case...but many of you sew and it seems like it comes so easy and so natural to you...and I personally am always in total awe of all the gorgeous outfits you make. I have a 17 year old daughter and a 7 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Since my oldest was young I have desired to sew for her. I made something here and there, but it never fit right and the end result was never satisfying. I have made one dress that she wore forever for Miss Emily...the twirly dress from sewbaby...other than that, I have many started projects, but nothing I finished. Mostly, it was my own personal fear of failure. I love to digitize, and feel I'm pretty good at it, but I have sooooooo desired just to sit and sew for personal pleasure.
> 
> I found DisBoutiquers last year while planning our trip and was in awe...and inspired..and just awe and inspired. I have lurked and read and seen your beautiful creations. It is only because of the encouragement I got from you ladies that I was able to actually complete three dresses. I know to some of you that may not seem like a lot, but it is a HUGE deal for me and more so to my dd.
> 
> Now, suddenly, I'm not so afraid of my sewing machines. I'm used to the embroidery part because of my digitizing, but wasn't used to SEWING.  Now, I just found CarlaC's preppy skirt pattern and am praying I'll be able to make little uniform bottoms for Emily! (I had to ask the director to make sure the style is ok..I think she's pretty relaxed)
> 
> Sorry to write a book and be so mushy, but you ladies totally rock!!!!!!
> 
> I want to post pics of Emily in the two beautiful princess dresses that Shannon made but am waiting until she gets back from vacation because I want her to see them. Anyone knows when she gets back? Shannon, if you're reading this, thank you soooo much and thanks for your sewing help!!!
> 
> Julie


Aww! You are so sweet. 
I am so glad that you feel more comfortable sewing now. I'm guessing you love your dresses as much as I do?? 
I know you said you have an Evolve, so are you using it too?? I am having trouble not using it. I serger everything... EVERYTHING! Since you have conquered your sewing machine I figure it is time for you to conquer that too. I am still scared of mine.. I just use it anyway. 
I think Shannon is staying for a few more days. I'm not sure.


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> Hey there, when are you going to Disney? We're leaving two weeks from Saturday.
> 
> Julie



We overlap by a day (I think) We are going the 15th-23rd (although DH is already asking if we can stay longer). What days are you going?


----------



## JUJU814

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww! You are so sweet.
> I am so glad that you feel more comfortable sewing now. I'm guessing you love your dresses as much as I do??
> I know you said you have an Evolve, so are you using it too?? I am having trouble not using it. I serger everything... EVERYTHING! Since you have conquered your sewing machine I figure it is time for you to conquer that too. I am still scared of mine.. I just use it anyway.
> I think Shannon is staying for a few more days. I'm not sure.



 Yes, I have an Evolve. I used it to finish some seams after sewing them and that was it. Something doesn't seem right with it.

Last year I made this really fancy shmancy pair of Farbenmix pants. I'm pretty sure it was one of those patterns. I was sewing a bunch of layers together and totally jammed the serger, broke needles etc. I did pull out the serger and clean it all up and it seemed to be humming along, but I think it might be the feed dogs. 

The ruffling doesn't quite double it, so I couldn't count on it for the patchwork twirl because I really wanted the patches to line up..because of that, I felt I needed to do it by hand so I could adjust the gathers.

When I tried to finish some of the bulky seams, the fabric got caught..so I think it's time old Evolve baby goes into the shop and then I take some classes to learn to use it.

BELIEVE me! I can definitely see how learning that baby could save me a LOT of grief! 

I'm still staring at my Janome ruffler afraid it's going to bite me.

If anyone has followed my saga of having to have everything done by this past Tuesday night because I was having a houseful of houseguests today for a week and then a baby shower saturday, well...catch this.

Having a "flu" and 103+ fever..no one wants to be near me so the houseguests aren't arriving till Sunday and I was just informed today that the baby shower is being moved to my aunt's house as the pregnant cousin is already very ill with ALS and fragile..heaven forbid I gave her any more illness! So, now, thanks to my forever beloved housekeeper, Mara, I have an immaculate house and no one to mess it up until Sunday!!! Wooo hooo! (well, besides three kids...that'll take about a day...)


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh goodness girl. You are definitely going to be busy! I hope you can get alot of it done this weekend before the hubby gets home. I can't imagine how excited you must be. Does Taylor know yet?
> I pm'd you btw.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know.... I think I have convinced myself I am supergirl and can pull it off....now someone just kick me off the boards and tell me to get to work! Yeah DH was too excited about coming home and blabbed to her.....she is so excited....which stinks because she doesn't want to sleep or sit down so I can get everything done.


----------



## JUJU814

mirandag819 said:


> We overlap by a day (I think) We are going the 15th-23rd (although DH is already asking if we can stay longer). What days are you going?



22nd to 30th.

Hey, let's get a Chef Mickey's and have dinner together. Shouldn't be a problem to snag a Chef Mickeys for 10 or so huh? 

Every single time I decide to plan a "quick trip to Disney" it increases a day on this end...oops, ok, lets add a day on this end. Reservations gets about 4 calls from me until it's at least 8 nights. If we could afford 2 weeks we'd do it in a skinny minute.


----------



## anggye

SallyfromDE said:


> The Fabric Fairy got in some cute prints I thought you'd like to see.
> 
> Sassy Tink:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/feisty-sassy-fairy-on-black-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Cat in the Hat:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/the-cat-s-hats-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Tink Halloween:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/halloween-fairy-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't copy the pictures.



I love the Tink halloween fabric. Ever since I saw LisaZoes Tink vida, I've been itching to make one. But first, LisaZoe, would you mind if I CASEd it? I know that it probebly wouldn't look like yours, but I would love to try!!


----------



## mirandag819

JUJU814 said:


> 22nd to 30th.
> 
> Hey, let's get a Chef Mickey's and have dinner together. Shouldn't be a problem to snag a Chef Mickeys for 10 or so huh?
> 
> Every single time I decide to plan a "quick trip to Disney" it increases a day on this end...oops, ok, lets add a day on this end. Reservations gets about 4 calls from me until it's at least 8 nights. If we could afford 2 weeks we'd do it in a skinny minute.



HAHA sure! Chef Mickey's should be no problem during free dinning for 10 people with a 2 week notice 

What parks are you doing on the 22nd and 23rd? And where are you staying?


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> Yes, I have an Evolve. I used it to finish some seams after sewing them and that was it. Something doesn't seem right with it.
> 
> Last year I made this really fancy shmancy pair of Farbenmix pants. I'm pretty sure it was one of those patterns. I was sewing a bunch of layers together and totally jammed the serger, broke needles etc. I did pull out the serger and clean it all up and it seemed to be humming along, but I think it might be the feed dogs.
> 
> The ruffling doesn't quite double it, so I couldn't count on it for the patchwork twirl because I really wanted the patches to line up..because of that, I felt I needed to do it by hand so I could adjust the gathers.
> 
> When I tried to finish some of the bulky seams, the fabric got caught..so I think it's time old Evolve baby goes into the shop and then I take some classes to learn to use it.
> 
> BELIEVE me! I can definitely see how learning that baby could save me a LOT of grief!
> 
> I'm still staring at my Janome ruffler afraid it's going to bite me.
> 
> If anyone has followed my saga of having to have everything done by this past Tuesday night because I was having a houseful of houseguests today for a week and then a baby shower saturday, well...catch this.
> 
> Having a "flu" and 103+ fever..no one wants to be near me so the houseguests aren't arriving till Sunday and I was just informed today that the baby shower is being moved to my aunt's house as the pregnant cousin is already very ill with ALS and fragile..heaven forbid I gave her any more illness! So, now, thanks to my forever beloved housekeeper, Mara, I have an immaculate house and no one to mess it up until Sunday!!! Wooo hooo! (well, besides three kids...that'll take about a day...)


I hope you feel better soon. For some reason I seem to get strep every year. I always feel miserable with that! 
Do you have the ruffler foot? I didn't get many gathers just using the differential feed, but when I put my ruffler foot on it ruffled a good bit.. not sure if it is half. I will have to test it out now. 
Is your machine just making alot of noise? Mine is quite noisy, and I keep thinking something is wrong with it, but the stitches look fine.
The ruffler foot on a sewing machine really is easy. I think the most important thing is actually having a good foot, and not the cheapy Hancock's version. I struggled with that one alot then bought the Brother one. Did you read Carla's ebook on it? It is free, so maybe that will help you next time around. I can't imagine doing that by hand.. Your hands must have been aching!

*Marah, *I'm so excited for you. Praying that it goes well. Please come and let us know in the midst of your celebrating tomorrow okay?

My Emma top is coming out so cute. Can't wait to show you all! I need to go and finish it.


----------



## snubie

anggye said:


> I finally have things to post. I posted earlier in the week about my sister-in-law and I haven't had time to complete things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Stitch t-shirt for myDD12. The back has 626 on it.
> .


I LOVE THE STITCH SHIRT!!  I love Stitch



anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.


So cute!


JUJU814 said:


> My dd wears a size 6 top. Some dresses size 5, but more a 5/6 or 6. I used pattern size 5 for the jumper front and halter back and my elastic pieces were 9 inches and it fit her perfectly. Not sure if that helps anyone, but wanted to mention that.
> 
> I appreciate your compliments, but I have to tell you, I have NO skills! I made a few blunders and had to rip it out in a few places here and there. I just follwed CarlaC's sewing instructions for the skirt and the great help in revising a few things in that from the great ladies here..and my dear dear friend who helped me with the bodice.
> 
> See, I knew I wanted to use jumper front and halter back..but I wanted jumper straps. However, Simply Sweet pattern did not have instructions for jumper straps to halter back..I mean, why would it? LOL Therefore, I just ASSUMED it couldn't be done..until my friend just showed me how she does all her dd's bodice's. She's crazy..she does all french seams and everything! She's a down and dirty, not afraid to try gal. It was almost like I felt challenged. LOL
> 
> To all the wonderful ladies here
> This is where you might think I'm a total nut case...but many of you sew and it seems like it comes so easy and so natural to you...and I personally am always in total awe of all the gorgeous outfits you make. I have a 17 year old daughter and a 7 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Since my oldest was young I have desired to sew for her. I made something here and there, but it never fit right and the end result was never satisfying. I have made one dress that she wore forever for Miss Emily...the twirly dress from sewbaby...other than that, I have many started projects, but nothing I finished. Mostly, it was my own personal fear of failure. I love to digitize, and feel I'm pretty good at it, but I have sooooooo desired just to sit and sew for personal pleasure.
> 
> I found DisBoutiquers last year while planning our trip and was in awe...and inspired..and just awe and inspired. I have lurked and read and seen your beautiful creations. It is only because of the encouragement I got from you ladies that I was able to actually complete three dresses. I know to some of you that may not seem like a lot, but it is a HUGE deal for me and more so to my dd.
> 
> Now, suddenly, I'm not so afraid of my sewing machines. I'm used to the embroidery part because of my digitizing, but wasn't used to SEWING.  Now, I just found CarlaC's preppy skirt pattern and am praying I'll be able to make little uniform bottoms for Emily! (I had to ask the director to make sure the style is ok..I think she's pretty relaxed)
> 
> Sorry to write a book and be so mushy, but you ladies totally rock!!!!!!
> 
> I want to post pics of Emily in the two beautiful princess dresses that Shannon made but am waiting until she gets back from vacation because I want her to see them. Anyone knows when she gets back? Shannon, if you're reading this, thank you soooo much and thanks for your sewing help!!!
> 
> Julie



Good for you for conquering your fear.  I think you will have no problem with the preppy skirt/skort.  I just finished my first one today and it went together fairly easily - just read the directions one line at a time and you will be fine.


----------



## Sandi S

anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.



That is such a sweet costume! I love it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

*Julie*, Children's corner makes a skort pattern that is more of a straight skirt if that one is took flouncy. 
Here is a link:
http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=393&category_id=61





I just got this pattern to make some uniform skirts for my cousin's little girl. I hope it works out. Where do you live at that they have to where uniforms too? Or is this a private school? Our public schools in Louisiana have to wear uniforms.


----------



## JUJU814

*Toadstool* said:


> *Julie*, Children's corner makes a skort pattern that is more of a straight skirt if that one is took flouncy.
> Here is a link:
> http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=393&category_id=61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this pattern to make some uniform skirts for my cousin's little girl. I hope it works out. Where do you live at that they have to where uniforms too? Or is this a private school? Our public schools in Louisiana have to wear uniforms.



My kids go to a montessori school. Have been in one until this year (I homeschooled one child last year)..but that school didn't require uniforms. There is a great new Montessori elementary school opening up that they will be attending...and they will be wearing uniforms from Lands End..although my understanding is it's a relaxed uniform style. ie: navy or khaki bottoms, navy, white, maize or burgandy top w/ school logo embroidered..can be crew neck or collared or turtleneck etc. 

I don't know...I don't have any experience with uniforms but in a way, I think it'll be good. we'll see!

Thanks for the link!

Julie


----------



## *Toadstool*

JUJU814 said:


> My kids go to a montessori school. Have been in one until this year (I homeschooled one child last year)..but that school didn't require uniforms. There is a great new Montessori elementary school opening up that they will be attending...and they will be wearing uniforms from Lands End..although my understanding is it's a relaxed uniform style. ie: navy or khaki bottoms, navy, white, maize or burgandy top w/ school logo embroidered..can be crew neck or collared or turtleneck etc.
> 
> I don't know...I don't have any experience with uniforms but in a way, I think it'll be good. we'll see!
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Julie


Ya our schools are pretty relaxed on it. Just has to be khakis bottoms with a certain color polo. I plan on homeschooling Hannah because our schools here really aren't up to my standards. 
I bought a bunch of khakis fabric to make the skorts for the little girl. She wears a 2, so she can't find any in the stores. Gymboree has some cute uniforms on their website too. Oooh.. I will check Lands End. Don't think they would have checked there.


----------



## DznyDreamz

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I wish I was finished sewing.... I want to finish this weekend since DH leaves Iraq on Monday and could be home as early as Tuesday, and I don't want to still be sewing when he gets home.



Sounds like you have a long to-do list, but CONGRATS that your hubby is coming home and thank you for his service to this country


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> *Marah, *I'm so excited for you. Praying that it goes well. Please come and let us know in the midst of your celebrating tomorrow okay?



Thanks hon!

*QUESTION*:
I can't decide what to dress the boys in tomorrow.  Is it possible to post pictures of "non-sewn" clothes for some help?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> Thanks hon!
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> I can't decide what to dress the boys in tomorrow.  Is it possible to post pictures of "non-sewn" clothes for some help?



I was just stopping by to tell you I will be praying for a wonderful day for you tomorrow.  I know it will be a day you will never forget.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok - I need a little help - I can appearantly make more complicated things but when it comes to a simple pillowcase dress - I am a moron I must be making the arm holes too small or something. I tried, I really did. but ended up making my own thing. This is what I have. but I need to make the ribbon fit differently because they fall off her shoulders and she pulls on the bows to untie them.




I am going back & forthe between adding a strip of red or spots to the bottom or hemming it & making little red or spotted bloomers.


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Thanks hon!
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> I can't decide what to dress the boys in tomorrow.  Is it possible to post pictures of "non-sewn" clothes for some help?


Marah I am soooo excited for you!  and yes you can post non sewn clothes!!!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Marah, Good luck tomorow. I cant imagine the stress your going thru right now. HUGS, it will be all over soon. 
             Best wishes,
                  Becky


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HAPPY ANIVERSARY Heather and Theresa!!!!!!! Loved the wedding photos! Thanks for sharing. happy wishes.



JUJU814 said:


> My dd wears a size 6 top. Some dresses size 5, but more a 5/6 or 6. I used pattern size 5 for the jumper front and halter back and my elastic pieces were 9 inches and it fit her perfectly. Not sure if that helps anyone, but wanted to mention that.
> 
> I appreciate your compliments, but I have to tell you, I have NO skills! I made a few blunders and had to rip it out in a few places here and there. I just follwed CarlaC's sewing instructions for the skirt and the great help in revising a few things in that from the great ladies here..and my dear dear friend who helped me with the bodice.
> 
> See, I knew I wanted to use jumper front and halter back..but I wanted jumper straps. However, Simply Sweet pattern did not have instructions for jumper straps to halter back..I mean, why would it? LOL Therefore, I just ASSUMED it couldn't be done..until my friend just showed me how she does all her dd's bodice's. She's crazy..she does all french seams and everything! She's a down and dirty, not afraid to try gal. It was almost like I felt challenged. LOL
> 
> To all the wonderful ladies here
> This is where you might think I'm a total nut case...but many of you sew and it seems like it comes so easy and so natural to you...and I personally am always in total awe of all the gorgeous outfits you make. I have a 17 year old daughter and a 7 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Since my oldest was young I have desired to sew for her. I made something here and there, but it never fit right and the end result was never satisfying. I have made one dress that she wore forever for Miss Emily...the twirly dress from sewbaby...other than that, I have many started projects, but nothing I finished. Mostly, it was my own personal fear of failure. I love to digitize, and feel I'm pretty good at it, but I have sooooooo desired just to sit and sew for personal pleasure.
> 
> I found DisBoutiquers last year while planning our trip and was in awe...and inspired..and just awe and inspired. I have lurked and read and seen your beautiful creations. It is only because of the encouragement I got from you ladies that I was able to actually complete three dresses. I know to some of you that may not seem like a lot, but it is a HUGE deal for me and more so to my dd.
> 
> Now, suddenly, I'm not so afraid of my sewing machines. I'm used to the embroidery part because of my digitizing, but wasn't used to SEWING.  Now, I just found CarlaC's preppy skirt pattern and am praying I'll be able to make little uniform bottoms for Emily! (I had to ask the director to make sure the style is ok..I think she's pretty relaxed)
> 
> Sorry to write a book and be so mushy, but you ladies totally rock!!!!!!
> 
> I want to post pics of Emily in the two beautiful princess dresses that Shannon made but am waiting until she gets back from vacation because I want her to see them. Anyone knows when she gets back? Shannon, if you're reading this, thank you soooo much and thanks for your sewing help!!!
> 
> Julie


Just wanted you to know I read this "book" LOL and Im so glad you are here and found the confidence to do it- and with flair! mixing pattern pieces and designing your own look already- I can tell you are going to soar is skillz! Cant want to see what you are making in 6 months, wedding gowns and full on cinderella no doubt.


sort of a vent, not really, just exausted...
with Megan (now 3) she got her first tooth at 12 weeks and had ALL her teeth by 12 months.
looks like Hannah is following suit. She cried most of the day yesterday and got progressively worse in the evening. gnawing on her little hand- if I recall it was a week of fussiness before the tooth broke skin with Megan. Today she was good during the day, but tonight she's back to crying...I gave her a tiny bit of infant tylenol that they had said she could have for vaccinations if I wanted. I didnt get to sleep til 1am and my bicep is on fire tonight. 
Its not even 9 and Im ready for bed.

Marah- I pray all goes okay, Im so glad to hear fixing the A/C wasnt an issue and sorry it hit you now- with all the other stuff going on in your life. I want you to know your super secret TR is the first one I have ever read and Im really enjoying it and really missing my installment. 

Kira- forgot to answer in email- I think I want solid color, doesnt have to be white, but not too shear, although Carla's bodice is lined if I recall correctly and I could use muslin or something as a second layer on the skirt to add fluff and a bit of warmth....


----------



## Momma2dakidz

not to highjack the thread but my little foster niece could use some good luck right now too. Lots of drama involved in her custody case, She could use some prayers for a judge that can see through the thick lies. UGH the more i deal with her drama the more i hate people!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I wish I was finished sewing.... I want to finish this weekend since DH leaves Iraq on Monday and could be home as early as Tuesday, and I don't want to still be sewing when he gets home.
> 
> I have 2 more things to finish for Taylor... her 2nd Ohana outfit and something else for Epcot (I was going to do Mickey heads with different countries flags, but now I am thinking I may just do a white sundress with lots of mickey heads in bright colors).
> 
> I still have 12 more t-shirts to do for us adults....and I think 4 or 5 more sets of matching bows for Taylor. Although the good news is, I am more confident in my bows now, and they are starting to look pretty cute... I made 10 pairs last night (I will get some pictures of them tonight).
> 
> Oh yeah and I need to post pictures of her Chef Mickey's outfit I finished this weekend and a really really simple chip and dale outfit I made when I got back in town. I wanted to throw something together fast to feel like I was making progress.... I'm not sure where she is wearing it, it is probably just a backup in case she gets dirty more times then her 3-4 outfits a day.
> 
> I am sooooooooo not ready for our trip.... I did call and get her cake ordered today for 1900 PF.... but I still have a list a mile long to do:
> 
> finish the outfits and shirts and bows
> buy some more travel space bags and hope they work for the 3 pettiskirts and customs
> Pick up a few more new things for me to wear on the trip
> Get Taylor a couple more pairs of shoes to match her outfits
> Buy Taylor's birthday presents from us
> Get my hair cut and straightened
> Pack Taylor's suitcases
> Pack my suitcases
> Pack DH's suitcases
> Go pick up all of DH toiletries since he doesn't have anything at home and I doubt he will bring anything back from Iraq
> Go shopping for stuff to put in Taylor's presents from Mickey and the Gang
> Figure out how and where I can get Balloons into the room
> Go shopping for stuff to decorate our room on her bday
> Figure out how to make Mickey footprints, handprints, and pretty boxes from Mickey and gang
> Book a rental car (poo.... I didn't remember this until just now)
> Find a new backpack...and/or camera bag for my SLR
> Get an oil change and get DH's car detailed (since I have been driving it while he was gone)
> Go to the tanning bed or something to fix the pale tops of my shoulders where I have worn too many shirts with sleeves and now I want to wear  tanks at Disney
> Buy new luggage since the airline broke mine last week
> Put together Taylor's new stroller
> Call the cake hotline and order Taylor the slipper dessert for CRT on her bday
> 
> Oh and I just remembered I have to make my sister an AK skirt like Taylors too
> 
> Wow....anyone wanna come help me out... I am feeling pretty intimidated now that I typed it all out.... guess I should print this list as my checklist now. At least I have a half day at work tomorrow and Taylor will still be at preschool while I get some stuff done.


Wow what a list.  I saw the balloons on the list and I was wondering if you knew of a Dis'er named FerelPeg?  She used to have a gift basket company and delivered to Disney Resorts.  I am not sure if she is still doing it or not but it is worth a try.  Just PM her.  Anyone else used her recently?


*Toadstool* said:


> I just found out my harmones that I have to get filled are going to cost me 420 dollars. I'm without insurance for a month because there is a 30 day wait period at DH's new job. My doctor said I can't stop taking it, so hopefully I can figure something out. I'm trying to contact the drug company since I know sometimes they will give you a coupon. Ugh.. now I'm really stressed out!


Yikes!  That is scary.  I hope they can work something out with you that is really expensive.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need a little help - I can appearantly make more complicated things but when it comes to a simple pillowcase dress - I am a moron I must be making the arm holes too small or something. I tried, I really did. but ended up making my own thing. This is what I have. but I need to make the ribbon fit differently because they fall off her shoulders and she pulls on the bows to untie them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back & forthe between adding a strip of red or spots to the bottom or hemming it & making little red or spotted bloomers.


I think Bloomers would be adorable.


Happy Anniversary to Theresa and Heather and your Husbands!  That is so cool that you both got married on Aug. 6!  For Theresa it must have been really neat to go to your sisters wedding on your wedding anniversary!  Very cool!


----------



## emcreative

*Okay HELP!!* 


*Here are Phin's options:*






*And these options for Ferb:*





Any combo will match color wise. The girls and I are wearing dresses with spring/summer cardigans (the little girls are navy blue off white crochet accents and sweaters. Em's and mine are various blues/whites/etc)  The husband is wearing khaki pants and a navy blue polo.

It's supposed to be between 56 and 72 degrees tomorrow while we are at court/out and about.

I can't decide between too casual/matches dad/ too hot/ too cold, etc!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Thanks hon!
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> I can't decide what to dress the boys in tomorrow.  Is it possible to post pictures of "non-sewn" clothes for some help?


Go for it! I love all things clothing related. Plus I have no boys! 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need a little help - I can appearantly make more complicated things but when it comes to a simple pillowcase dress - I am a moron I must be making the arm holes too small or something. I tried, I really did. but ended up making my own thing. This is what I have. but I need to make the ribbon fit differently because they fall off her shoulders and she pulls on the bows to untie them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back & forthe between adding a strip of red or spots to the bottom or hemming it & making little red or spotted bloomers.


Oh! I love those prints together. I am glad you got to use the dots. Let me find a picture of how I do it so you can get the idea. I'll find one and post it. I still can't find that danged tutorial.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sort of a vent, not really, just exausted...
> with Megan (now 3) she got her first tooth at 12 weeks and had ALL her teeth by 12 months.
> looks like Hannah is following suit. She cried most of the day yesterday and got progressively worse in the evening. gnawing on her little hand- if I recall it was a week of fussiness before the tooth broke skin with Megan. Today she was good during the day, but tonight she's back to crying...I gave her a tiny bit of infant tylenol that they had said she could have for vaccinations if I wanted. I didnt get to sleep til 1am and my bicep is on fire tonight.
> Its not even 9 and Im ready for bed.
> 
> 
> Kira- forgot to answer in email- I think I want solid color, doesnt have to be white, but not too shear, although Carla's bodice is lined if I recall correctly and I could use muslin or something as a second layer on the skirt to add fluff and a bit of warmth....


Oh okay.. just replied to your email. 
My Hannah didn't get most of her teeth until she was 2! We were about to take her to see a specialist because they thought something was wrong then they all came out. Poor baby! It must be rough for you. I used to cry when Hannah cried because I couldn't do much.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Yikes!  That is scary.  I hope they can work something out with you that is really expensive.


Yes, it is scary. I think my hubby almost had a heartattack when he read the email about it. I think I may have found a 30 day trial voucher though. I'm praying it works out. We either go broke or I end up having a super estrogen surge. I don't know which is better..


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Momma2dakidz said:


> not to highjack the thread but my little foster niece could use some good luck right now too. Lots of drama involved in her custody case, She could use some prayers for a judge that can see through the thick lies. UGH the more i deal with her drama the more i hate people!


Praying for a judge that will be able to see the truth. 


emcreative said:


> *Okay HELP!!*
> 
> 
> *Here are Phin's options:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And these options for Ferb:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any combo will match color wise. The girls and I are wearing dresses with spring/summer cardigans (the little girls are navy blue off white crochet accents and sweaters. Em's and mine are various blues/whites/etc)  The husband is wearing khaki pants and a navy blue polo.
> 
> It's supposed to be between 56 and 72 degrees tomorrow while we are at court/out and about.
> 
> I can't decide between too casual/matches dad/ too hot/ too cold, etc!!



I think I would go with the button-down shirts and the vests with the khaki pants.  Sounds like it will be relatively cool and lawyers and judges like the conservative look.  I am sure no matter what they wear they will be adorable.  Good Luck!


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> The Fabric Fairy got in some cute prints I thought you'd like to see.
> 
> Sassy Tink:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/feisty-sassy-fairy-on-black-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Cat in the Hat:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/the-cat-s-hats-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Tink Halloween:
> 
> http://www.thefabricfairy.com/index.php/retail/halloween-fairy-cotton-knit-fabric.html
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't copy the pictures.



Well, the Seuss print already seems to be gone!  I'm not surprised as any Seuss related prints are HTF.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.

Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.

Thanks for listening . . .


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



I responded to your post on FB but it's worth an extra sorry and a prayer that something will come along


----------



## emcreative

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I responded to your post on FB but it's worth an extra sorry and a prayer that something will come along



Thank You!  It means a lot to me.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

has anyone seen this before? I just ordered it, thought it would be a cute feliz possibly..




and I got this..


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Bloomers can be made using the Easy FIt pants pattern right? Just make them shorter and put elastic in casing at the bottom?  DO you normally use a size 2 if your little is in 18m or would you go with a size 1 for the bloomers?


----------



## *Toadstool*

LisaZoe said:


> Well, the Seuss print already seems to be gone!  I'm not surprised as any Seuss related prints are HTF.


Wow! I bet it was all the disboutiquers that got it. lol
It was available for pre-order earlier. Now I NEED it. I knew I'd regret it. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .


Aww.. Sorry you are going through a tough time. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!


Really cute. I love that wild print on the bottom.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> has anyone seen this before? I just ordered it, thought it would be a cute feliz possibly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this..


Love those fabrics. I have seen the Tink one before. I am thinking it was at a Wal Mart.


emcreative said:


> *Okay HELP!!*
> 
> 
> *Here are Phin's options:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And these options for Ferb:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any combo will match color wise. The girls and I are wearing dresses with spring/summer cardigans (the little girls are navy blue off white crochet accents and sweaters. Em's and mine are various blues/whites/etc)  The husband is wearing khaki pants and a navy blue polo.
> 
> It's supposed to be between 56 and 72 degrees tomorrow while we are at court/out and about.
> 
> I can't decide between too casual/matches dad/ too hot/ too cold, etc!!


I love the sweater vests! Those are adorable. I guess you could put those on top of  the button down shirts and then take them off as the day gets hotter huh? I love those patchwork shorts too. That is just darling. I want a baby boy now.


----------



## anggye

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!



I really like this dress. It is so original!!


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> W
> 
> I love the sweater vests! Those are adorable. I guess you could put those on top of  the button down shirts and then take them off as the day gets hotter huh? I love those patchwork shorts too. That is just darling. I want a baby boy now.



LOL it's like that until you actually have one to dress, and then you find there might be one or two cute things for boys...and about 120 for girls!!!


----------



## jham

Marah, I vote for the button down shirts, sweater vests and shorts.  Then you can take the sweaters off and roll up sleeves if it gets warm. Good Luck! 




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



So sorry!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!



Very cool!  I love it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Praying for a judge that will be able to see the truth.
> 
> 
> I think I would go with the button-down shirts and the vests with the khaki pants.  Sounds like it will be relatively cool and lawyers and judges like the conservative look.  I am sure no matter what they wear they will be adorable.  Good Luck!



I agree...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!



Boy you sure have been busy!  I love that!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



  So sorry!


----------



## aksunshine

Oh Marah! You are all going to look fab tomorrow! Good luck! Sending you mind hugs and happy thoughts!!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Marah you have probably already decided but I like the sweater vests with the button down shirts!  So cute!
And I can not wait to see them!!!!  I am sooooo excited!


----------



## emcreative

me too!

And just when I thought it couldn't get any more exciting...(more big news in a few!!!) HA!  It's like the season-ender episode where they leave you hanging...


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> LOL it's like that until you actually have one to dress, and then you find there might be one or two cute things for boys...and about 120 for girls!!!


 My boys would wear smocked Jon Jons. I already have it planned out. 



emcreative said:


> me too!
> 
> And just when I thought it couldn't get any more exciting...(more big news in a few!!!) HA!  It's like the season-ender episode where they leave you hanging...


You're preggers? (I couldn't help myself.. sorry. lol)


----------



## JUJU814

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



I'm so sorry..that stinks! Praying that you find something soon.

Julie


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> me too!
> 
> And just when I thought it couldn't get any more exciting...(more big news in a few!!!) HA!  It's like the season-ender episode where they leave you hanging...



You are going to leave us hanging like that???


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> has anyone seen this before? I just ordered it, thought it would be a cute feliz possibly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this..



I have some of that Pooh - not sure when/what I will do with it - its too pretty to cut!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Bloomers can be made using the Easy FIt pants pattern right? Just make them shorter and put elastic in casing at the bottom?  DO you normally use a size 2 if your little is in 18m or would you go with a size 1 for the bloomers?



I make bloomers for Hannah who is a size 2 - I make them a 3 for a fuller look - so I'd make a size 2 but make the elastic a little tighter so they wont fall down...They are to go with her Criss Cross Applesauce top!!!!





MARAH!!! What are you keeping from us!!! Your family will all look adorable tomorrow - I dont think it will matter what they wear - it all looks great!!! What a happy day for your whole forever together family!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!

2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...

NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!

Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!

We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.


----------



## JUJU814

Completely OT but thought you might enjoy these

This is so neat and so random! It's this group that just shows up and surprises people with stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkBe...1CE829FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23

This one, I guess since it's "Disney" is not totally off topic, but if you have a twisted sense of humor, you may get a kick out of this. Just goes to show you that context is everything! Here's what Mary Poppins trailer would be if it were a horror movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic

Sorry, I couldn't resist. My twisted husband showed me that tonight.

Ok..off to bed.


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.



Marah I am soooo EXCITED for you guys!  you deserve it!


----------



## 3huskymom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Juliet's Mickey/Minnie dress is done! SO here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love this! I am really liking your focusing on the yellow!



LisaZoe said:


> Remember when I asked who knew the rhyme "Trick or treat, smell my feet..."? Well here is the reason:



As usual your Vidas are AMAZING!



HeatherSue said:


> Becky, I got photobucket to work, so I thought I'd repost Tessa's Mary Poppins dress. It was really easy to make, comfy, and pretty!  She could wear it again later without the sash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with Mary.  Obviously, I wasn't going for authentic Mary Poppins, but it was easy to tell who she was supposed to be:



Hmmm......mind if I case that sometime??? I really like that as an easy version of a Mary Poppins. Also, I remember someone was looking for Mr. Penquin. We saw him tonight in DHS. They seem to have a rare character free-for-all every night from about 5-6:30. I read about it on the DIS boards and thought we would at least check it out to see if it was still happening. We saw the Queen of Hearts, the Queen from Snow White, Foulfellow from Pinocchio, Pinoccio and Gepetto, Jafar, Goofy and Max, Minnie and Pluto, Gov. Radcliffe, Mary Poppins and Mr. Penguin, Pocahontas and Meeko, Friar Tuck. We didn't have time to see all of them personally but thought I would pass on the info.



JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /i341.photobucket.com/albums/o396/designsbyjuju/august2009154.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL


I love this. I may have to try one of these. I love the twirl!


anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.


 CUTE!


SallyfromDE said:


> The Fabric Fairy got in some cute prints I thought you'd like to see.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't copy the pictures.


Thanks for the info!



emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.



Marah, good luck tomorrow. Even though we're in WDW I'll be thinking of you with fingers crossed. Can someone send me a message on facebook to let me know when we have confirmation that everything went smoothly? PLEASE I have FB on my crackberry so I will get it right away.

I am going to be doing a trip report on my Lavender Ladybug blog. I'm hoping to get started with it tomorrow night. We spent the day at DHS today and will head to Epcot tomorrow starting with breakfast with the princesses. Hayleigh was deliriously tired (didn't get to timeshare until 11:30 last night and she was up at 7Am this morning)by the time dinner was over tonight but we had a great day with no meltdowns.


----------



## emcreative

Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!


----------



## Tweevil

emcreative said:


> Well, we're cooling off again. Thanks so much for all the suggestions!
> 
> It was frozen.  They have NO idea why though.  Unfortunately we had to turn the HEAT on to get it unfrozen (ack)
> 
> And he didn't even try to charge us...probably a good thing as I'm all MamaBear today and would have probably lost it!
> 
> ((hugs)) and thanks to everyone for listening!



The best thing to have if you are handy is a can or bottle of that de-icing stuff - works like a charm and you just siphon it out of the drip pan 


And GOOD LUCK tomorrow - I am doing a dance for you!  You are doing a great thing and I am sure the boys are sooo excited too.  Many bigs hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!



SOOOOOOOO excited for you all.  The night before our court date none of us could sleep.  And I worried for days about what we would wear.  All that worry for 10 minutes in the judge's chambers  

God's blessings on your family, Marah.  I wish you the best tomorrow.  You'll cry, you'll laugh, you'll hyperventilate laughing.  Then you'll sign those papers and nothing will ever be the same.  

From one adoptive mommy to another, congratulations.


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!



Yeah!     



fairygoodmother said:


> SOOOOOOOO excited for you all.  The night before our court date none of us could sleep.  And I worried for days about what we would wear.  All that worry for 10 minutes in the judge's chambers
> 
> God's blessings on your family, Marah.  I wish you the best tomorrow.  You'll cry, you'll laugh, you'll hyperventilate laughing.  Then you'll sign those papers and nothing will ever be the same.
> 
> From one adoptive mommy to another, congratulations.



My time with the judge was handled over the phone while I was at the office. I barely remember it since it was so anti-climactic. I do remember the feeling of relief that settled soon after.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.


Can I please be jealous? I soo want to go to DW. Take me with you pls! 



emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!


How fun! Can't wait for pictures.. Pictures are coming tomorrow right?



JUJU814 said:


> Completely OT but thought you might enjoy these
> 
> This is so neat and so random! It's this group that just shows up and surprises people with stuff:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkBe...1CE829FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23
> 
> This one, I guess since it's "Disney" is not totally off topic, but if you have a twisted sense of humor, you may get a kick out of this. Just goes to show you that context is everything! Here's what Mary Poppins trailer would be if it were a horror movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. My twisted husband showed me that tonight.
> 
> Ok..off to bed.


Haha.. yes I enjoyed them. well Mary kinda freaked me out, but the other was awesome. I remember seeing a video where all these people ran into a high end store and sang some song. I can't remember what song it was though. <3 Sound of Music though

Okay... I am making a fishingline hem. This is going to be interesting.
I need a Babylock teacher who lives down the street. She'd probably move from all my questions though. *Has anyone ever made a fishingline hem???*


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Sorry toadstool - can't help there - I don't even know what that is...

Fixed the dalamations sirt and did bloomers with the exception of putting the elastic around the legs--I don't want to make it too tight. I will have to measure Evie's little legs tomorrow. I did make a pillowcase dress pretty much how you are suppose to do it but it looks really wide. Again Joci will have to try it on tomorrow to find out. I know it is too long and I will have to shorten it. Talk to everyone later. I'm off to bed.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Sorry toadstool - can't help there - I don't even know what that is...
> 
> Fixed the dalamations sirt and did bloomers with the exception of putting the elastic around the legs--I don't want to make it too tight. I will have to measure Evie's little legs tomorrow. I did make a pillowcase dress pretty much how you are suppose to do it but it looks really wide. Again Joci will have to try it on tomorrow to find out. I know it is too long and I will have to shorten it. Talk to everyone later. I'm off to bed.


Fishing line hem = rolled hem with fishing line in it. I have a foot that you run the fishing line through. I tried it, but didn't get the desired effect that I wanted.
I did finish the dress though. I really like. Will post pictures tomorrow too.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> has anyone seen this before? I just ordered it, thought it would be a cute feliz possibly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this..


I have both of these and thye are beautiful in person. The Pooh that I have is the same print but doesn't have the stitching on it. I made a shirt for Jenna with the Tink and haven't made anything with the Pooh yet. I agree with Wendy it is too pretty to cut. I want whatever I make to come out right and am too afraid to mess the fabric up. Yes I buy fabric and won't cut it.

I agree with Kira that the schools in Louisiana are lacking.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!




I love the fabric on this and it is such a unique idea!  It is PERFECT for FOTLK!


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!



The big day is finally here!!!!  I so hope everything goes very smoothly and that today will be nothing but a day of celebration for you.  And I can't wait to see pictures of the boys.  Bless your heart for giving the boys the love they deserve.


----------



## minnie2

Marah,  I woke up this am and was flipping through the channels and  adoption story was on and I instantly started crying thing it is ' Marah's GATCHA DAY!!!!'  I am so excited for you!!!  I can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!



This is fabulous- I love this fabric, I have seen it at my local quilt shop (I used it for binding on something I think) 
Does she love it? I do!!


----------



## mom2rtk

3huskymom said:


> I remember someone was looking for Mr. Penquin. We saw him tonight in DHS. They seem to have a rare character free-for-all every night from about 5-6:30. I read about it on the DIS boards and thought we would at least check it out to see if it was still happening. We saw the Queen of Hearts, the Queen from Snow White, Foulfellow from Pinocchio, Pinoccio and Gepetto, Jafar, Goofy and Max, Minnie and Pluto, Gov. Radcliffe, Mary Poppins and Mr. Penguin, Pocahontas and Meeko, Friar Tuck. We didn't have time to see all of them personally but thought I would pass on the info.



Thanks for the report from the field!! I have 5 PM blocked out on our DHS day and and plan to be in the animation building. I hope we find him!


----------



## mom2rtk

And whoever made the adorable Mary Poppins dress: Great job! I love it!


----------



## minnie2

JUJU814-So sweet1  I am glad you have found the confidence to sew!  These ladies and Tom are amazing so supportive in so many ways!




anggye said:


> I finally have things to post. I posted earlier in the week about my sister-in-law and I haven't had time to complete things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Stitch t-shirt for myDD12. The back has 626 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted the water bottle carrier tutorial awhile ago, and I had been wanting to try it. It really wasn't too hard and I really like the way they turned out.


So cute!  Love the bottle holders



anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to go. My DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.


Too cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need a little help - I can appearantly make more complicated things but when it comes to a simple pillowcase dress - I am a moron I must be making the arm holes too small or something. I tried, I really did. but ended up making my own thing. This is what I have. but I need to make the ribbon fit differently because they fall off her shoulders and she pulls on the bows to untie them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back & forthe between adding a strip of red or spots to the bottom or hemming it & making little red or spotted bloomers.


I like the idea of bloomers.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .


 sorry!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!


Love it!  that material on the bottom is GREAT!  Hmm I might need to find some



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Bloomers can be made using the Easy FIt pants pattern right? Just make them shorter and put elastic in casing at the bottom?  DO you normally use a size 2 if your little is in 18m or would you go with a size 1 for the bloomers?


I would make a size 2 but do the elastic to fit.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I made Aisling's Crystal Palace dress last night.  I didn't get home from work until after 9pm and I STILL made it


That is so cute, Kristine!! Look at you, actually sewing stuff! You're still in the club!  I just put an applique on a t-shirt for Sawyer yesterday.  Does that count?  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I think I may have to write a tutorial about purchasing an embroidery machine and supplies.  There is so much to learn and it is all subjective and based on personal preferences.
> 
> My new dilemma is about thread.  What kind of thread should I buy?  I see so many on Ebay and don't know what to get???  Also the lady at the store says she uses NEBS bobbins but I see others also.  I need M type.
> 
> Who is your favorite ebay seller and what type of thread should I use.  Brother uses polystar.


I tried not to do a long multiquote when I replied to you.  I know you don't like those!  

I use marathon thread! 
http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

I use the rayon and I got the 50 most popular colors.  I have already run out of the black, so you might want to get an extra spool of black and white, too!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.


You've got 5...hey, what's another one? No biggie right.
I am soooooo excited for you- how perfect that you got to book your "mulligan trip" with you family- I would love to some day visit WDW during the holidays. Is it crowded in early December? Heck, I wouldnt mind going over the actual holiday and just being at my resort- dont even have to go to the parks- I have seen on tv how magnificent the resorts look during the holidays. Can't wait for that trip report too!! Lots of photos please!!

Im so excited and thinking of you today! Its been a long journey to get to this point- and while I dont have the adoption experience I am full of joy for you. Are you doing anything aftewards to celebrate? Ice cream sundaes is my suggestion LOL


JUJU814 said:


> Completely OT but thought you might enjoy these
> 
> This is so neat and so random! It's this group that just shows up and surprises people with stuff:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkBe...1CE829FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23
> 
> This one, I guess since it's "Disney" is not totally off topic, but if you have a twisted sense of humor, you may get a kick out of this. Just goes to show you that context is everything! Here's what Mary Poppins trailer would be if it were a horror movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. My twisted husband showed me that tonight.
> 
> Ok..off to bed.


very cool- I especially liked the train station one. Thanks!



emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!



Tee-hee!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have both of these and thye are beautiful in person. The Pooh that I have is the same print but doesn't have the stitching on it. I made a shirt for Jenna with the Tink and haven't made anything with the Pooh yet. I agree with Wendy it is too pretty to cut. I want whatever I make to come out right and am too afraid to mess the fabric up. Yes I buy fabric and won't cut it.
> 
> I agree with Kira that the schools in Louisiana are lacking.


I have zero fear of cutting fabric that sells for aprox $5 a yard LOL
But the Tinkerbell one looks like a nice big pictoral and I was thinking that would make a good fabric for the feliz pattern. I had a little trouble sewing the 2 layers together at the end- I think it was my ribbon at the top that caused part of the problem. I dont know what Ill make with the Pooh, maybe something for Hannah....
This Pirate's Royal Bootie on  has great prices and everything from dupioni silk to stuff that goes for $5 a yard.

Now Im off to try and make decisions on fabric for Hannah's baby dedication dress! Really- today.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

*Toadstool* said:


> Really cute. I love that wild print on the bottom.





anggye said:


> I really like this dress. It is so original!!





jham said:


> Very cool!  I love it!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy you sure have been busy!  I love that!





disneylovinfamily said:


> I love the fabric on this and it is such a unique idea!  It is PERFECT for FOTLK!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is fabulous- I love this fabric, I have seen it at my local quilt shop (I used it for binding on something I think)
> Does she love it? I do!!





minnie2 said:


> Love it!  that material on the bottom is GREAT!  Hmm I might need to find some




Thanks All!!

It's an Alexander Henry fabric and I got it at JoAnn's.  It's pretty bright but it's fun!

Aisling hasn't seen any of them yet.  It's a surprise!  (ON phone with Disney now adding another day :rolleyes)  Does anyone have a big 5 year old that they want to lend me to try these things on?  I'm so scared we are going to get there and they aren't going to fit!!!


----------



## snubie

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .


 So sorry that you have to deal with this right now.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!


Looks great!



emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.



 for booking your trip.
Thinking about you today and hoping all goes well.


----------



## mama2mulan

emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!



From one adoptive mom to another congratulations on the big day! May your family be blessed beyond measure and the love you have for each other grow with every passing day. 

 Julie (me)  
 dh  
 DD(7) gotcha day February 11 2003 
 DD(5) gotcha day February 23 2005


----------



## HeatherSue

JUJU814 said:


>


That is beautiful!! GREAT job!  Emily looks so cute in it, too!



emcreative said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> The good news is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!
> 
> The bad new is...I'm not being silly and paranoid!
> 
> So things are going as well as the possibly can right now, and hopefully everything will wrap up tomorrow without incident.


  I am praying everything works out.
BTW, I finally got your TR to load on my stupid computer yesterday. It's great!




anggye said:


>


What a cute idea for the back of the shirt!  I love it!  The water bottle covers are so cool!



anggye said:


>


Oh my goodness, that is so adorable!!  Tessa loves it!  She also said "Look, they're watching Fairly Odd Parents! Sawyer has a cat costume he puts on and wears around the house all the time.



mirandag819 said:


> finish the outfits and shirts and bows
> buy some more travel space bags and hope they work for the 3 pettiskirts and customs
> Pick up a few more new things for me to wear on the trip
> Get Taylor a couple more pairs of shoes to match her outfits
> Buy Taylor's birthday presents from us
> Get my hair cut and straightened
> Pack Taylor's suitcases
> Pack my suitcases
> Pack DH's suitcases
> Go pick up all of DH toiletries since he doesn't have anything at home and I doubt he will bring anything back from Iraq
> Go shopping for stuff to put in Taylor's presents from Mickey and the Gang
> Figure out how and where I can get Balloons into the room
> Go shopping for stuff to decorate our room on her bday
> Figure out how to make Mickey footprints, handprints, and pretty boxes from Mickey and gang
> Book a rental car (poo.... I didn't remember this until just now)
> Find a new backpack...and/or camera bag for my SLR
> Get an oil change and get DH's car detailed (since I have been driving it while he was gone)
> Go to the tanning bed or something to fix the pale tops of my shoulders where I have worn too many shirts with sleeves and now I want to wear  tanks at Disney
> Buy new luggage since the airline broke mine last week
> Put together Taylor's new stroller
> Call the cake hotline and order Taylor the slipper dessert for CRT on her bday
> 
> Oh and I just remembered I have to make my sister an AK skirt like Taylors too


  Oh, I mean- YOU CAN DO IT!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I just found out my harmones that I have to get filled are going to cost me 420 dollars. I'm without insurance for a month because there is a 30 day wait period at DH's new job. My doctor said I can't stop taking it, so hopefully I can figure something out. I'm trying to contact the drug company since I know sometimes they will give you a coupon. Ugh.. now I'm really stressed out!


Can you get samples from your doctor until your insurance kicks in?



JUJU814 said:


> I found DisBoutiquers last year while planning our trip and was in awe...and inspired..and just awe and inspired. I have lurked and read and seen your beautiful creations. It is only because of the encouragement I got from you ladies that I was able to actually complete three dresses. I know to some of you that may not seem like a lot, but it is a HUGE deal for me and more so to my dd.
> 
> Now, suddenly, I'm not so afraid of my sewing machines. I'm used to the embroidery part because of my digitizing, but wasn't used to SEWING.  Now, I just found CarlaC's preppy skirt pattern and am praying I'll be able to make little uniform bottoms for Emily! (I had to ask the director to make sure the style is ok..I think she's pretty relaxed)
> 
> Sorry to write a book and be so mushy, but you ladies totally rock!!!!!!


 We're so glad you found us!



JUJU814 said:


> Having a "flu" and 103+ fever..no one wants to be near me so the houseguests aren't arriving till Sunday and I was just informed today that the baby shower is being moved to my aunt's house as the pregnant cousin is already very ill with ALS: and fragile..heaven forbid I gave her any more illness! So, now, thanks to my forever beloved housekeeper, Mara, I have an immaculate house and no one to mess it up until Sunday!!! Wooo hooo! (well, besides three kids...that'll take about a day...)



Hey, at least the flu and your fever are good for something!


----------



## tadamom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



I'm sorry about your job  You were a preschool teacher right?  Which school were you at and I am sure you have told me this before, which part of Atlanta are you in?


----------



## disneymomof1

OK, so I am trying to lose a few pounds before we hit Disney, so I am not busting out of my shorts, especially with free dining.  So all week, I have done really well with Slim Fast for breakfast and lunch, well what did I dream about last night...... a carrot cake cookie from DHS. * I mean really I dreamed about eating a cookie.*   Out of all the great food and snacks at Disney that is my absolute favorite thing in the world.


----------



## mommyof3princess

*Happy Adoption Day Marah and Family.*


----------



## NiniMorris

disneymomof1 said:


> OK, so I am trying to lose a few pounds before we hit Disney, so I am not busting out of my shorts, especially with free dining.  So all week, I have done really well with Slim Fast for breakfast and lunch, well what did I dream about last night...... a carrot cake cookie from DHS. * I mean really I dreamed about eating a cookie.*   Out of all the great food and snacks at Disney that is my absolute favorite thing in the world.



My problem is....ALL the food at Disney is my favorite!

So far I have lost 30 pounds since January.  The bad news is..I just gained a half pound this week...the good new is I can fit into some clothes this week that I couldn't last week!  Trying for one more size before we leave in ...43 days!

Nini


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> I just found out my harmones that I have to get filled are going to cost me 420 dollars. I'm without insurance for a month because there is a 30 day wait period at DH's new job. My doctor said I can't stop taking it, so hopefully I can figure something out. I'm trying to contact the drug company since I know sometimes they will give you a coupon. Ugh.. now I'm really stressed out!



I hope you get it settled and find some sort of discount - $420 is insane! 



Marah: 

HAPPY ADOPTION DAY!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks again for all of the anniversary wishes, everyone!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need a little help - I can appearantly make more complicated things but when it comes to a simple pillowcase dress - I am a moron I must be making the arm holes too small or something. I tried, I really did. but ended up making my own thing. This is what I have. but I need to make the ribbon fit differently because they fall off her shoulders and she pulls on the bows to untie them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back & forthe between adding a strip of red or spots to the bottom or hemming it & making little red or spotted bloomers.


Your little girl is adorable!  I think bloomers would be really cute with this.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sort of a vent, not really, just exausted...
> with Megan (now 3) she got her first tooth at 12 weeks and had ALL her teeth by 12 months.
> looks like Hannah is following suit. She cried most of the day yesterday and got progressively worse in the evening. gnawing on her little hand- if I recall it was a week of fussiness before the tooth broke skin with Megan. Today she was good during the day, but tonight she's back to crying...I gave her a tiny bit of infant tylenol that they had said she could have for vaccinations if I wanted. I didnt get to sleep til 1am and my bicep is on fire tonight.
> Its not even 9 and Im ready for bed.


 



Momma2dakidz said:


> not to highjack the thread but my little foster niece could use some good luck right now too. Lots of drama involved in her custody case, She could use some prayers for a judge that can see through the thick lies. UGH the more i deal with her drama the more i hate people!


I'll pray for her, too.



emcreative said:


> I can't decide between too casual/matches dad/ too hot/ too cold, etc!!


I vote for the khaki pants, button up shirt, and the sweater vest.  Too cute!




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .


I'm so sorry you lost your job, Nancy.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>


That is awesome, Kristine!!  I love it!!  Where did you find that cool fabric?



emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.






JUJU814 said:


> Completely OT but thought you might enjoy these
> 
> This is so neat and so random! It's this group that just shows up and surprises people with stuff:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkBe...1CE829FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23
> 
> This one, I guess since it's "Disney" is not totally off topic, but if you have a twisted sense of humor, you may get a kick out of this. Just goes to show you that context is everything! Here's what Mary Poppins trailer would be if it were a horror movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. My twisted husband showed me that tonight.
> 
> Ok..off to bed.


I sat there watching the "do rei mei" one with a huge silly grin on my face. I love it!  My brother (or nephew, can't remember for sure) showed me the Mary Poppins as horror movie one.  It's so funny!



3huskymom said:


> Hmmm......mind if I case that sometime??? I really like that as an easy version of a Mary Poppins.


Sure!  As long as you're not going to make it to sell, CASE away!



mom2rtk said:


> And whoever made the adorable Mary Poppins dress: Great job! I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> Becky, I got photobucket to work, so I thought I'd repost Tessa's Mary Poppins dress. It was really easy to make, comfy, and pretty!  She could wear it again later without the sash!


Love this mary poppins; looks adorable, and still comfortable.


JUJU814 said:


> Hey Miranda!
> I'm glad to read you're feeling better. So sorry you had swine flu...eeewww! I have something now...they are not sure what, but the swine test was negative. I'm not sure what could be worse..the actual flu, or that terribly aweful test sticking that thing up your nose
> 
> I think for me it is strep. The fever still persists and I woke up with a killer sore throat.  I was supposed to have my friend and her family today come stay with me for a week, but they are staying an extra night in PA.  I guess it's for the best.
> 
> Because I was so stressed and wanted so badly to get a couple more outfits done, while having tea with a dear friend last week who loves loves loves to sew, she volunteered to make a couple of dresses for Emily for our trip (2 weeks from this saturday) Here is the minnie dress!! Sorry the picture doesn't show it well ie: upright. I'll post another pic of Emily in it soon. I'll also post pics of Emily in the Ariel and Belle dresses Shannon made. Coming up next is the pink Cinderella dress.
> 
> This dress was made with CarlaC Simply Sweet jumper front bodice, ruffled elasticized straps, halter back. We constructed it per my friend's way..2 rows elastic casing in the back..same as my snow white and cinderella dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my friend and her family isn't coming till Sunday, hmmmmmm, I wonder if I have time for the Luau dress! LOL
> 
> Julie


Love this, Julie!  Super, super, super cute!


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I made Aisling's Crystal Palace dress last night.  I didn't get home from work until after 9pm and I STILL made it


Great job!


JUJU814 said:


> Finally finished!!! Patchwork twirly dress
> 
> I can't believe I finally finished this. Emily is tickled pink...and so am I, that it's done! LOL Now I can go into houseguest and baby shower mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics..I took about 20!! LOL


Love, love, love, love, love this; just perfect!


VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all the details.  I purchased the Simply Sweet pattern but haven't made anything yet.  My five and half year old fits between the size 3 and 4 measurements and I was a little worried about that.  I think a size five with the elastic like you did it might work best.  I saved your instructions to my sewing file and hopefully once I try the Simply Sweet I can use your method.  I'm very impressed with your skills!  I also forgot to mention, I really like your color combinations for the stripwork.  I can't wait to try one.


I promise, the measurements will work.  I have an almost 10 year old and the 6 bodice fits well.


anggye said:


> I finally have things to post. I posted earlier in the week about my sister-in-law and I haven't had time to complete things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Stitch t-shirt for myDD12. The back has 626 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted the water bottle carrier tutorial awhile ago, and I had been wanting to try it. It really wasn't too hard and I really like the way they turned out.


These came out great!  Love the shirt, and am definitely going to have to make a water bottle carrier.


anggye said:


> I finished 1 halloween costume, 3 to goMy DD3 is going as Marie. When I put it on her, she started meowing and licking us all.


That is just the cutest costume ever.



mirandag819 said:


> HAHA I wish I was finished sewing.... I want to finish this weekend since DH leaves Iraq on Monday and could be home as early as Tuesday, and I don't want to still be sewing when he gets home.
> 
> I have 2 more things to finish for Taylor... her 2nd Ohana outfit and something else for Epcot (I was going to do Mickey heads with different countries flags, but now I am thinking I may just do a white sundress with lots of mickey heads in bright colors).
> 
> I still have 12 more t-shirts to do for us adults....and I think 4 or 5 more sets of matching bows for Taylor. Although the good news is, I am more confident in my bows now, and they are starting to look pretty cute... I made 10 pairs last night (I will get some pictures of them tonight).
> 
> Oh yeah and I need to post pictures of her Chef Mickey's outfit I finished this weekend and a really really simple chip and dale outfit I made when I got back in town. I wanted to throw something together fast to feel like I was making progress.... I'm not sure where she is wearing it, it is probably just a backup in case she gets dirty more times then her 3-4 outfits a day.
> 
> I am sooooooooo not ready for our trip.... I did call and get her cake ordered today for 1900 PF.... but I still have a list a mile long to do:
> 
> finish the outfits and shirts and bows
> buy some more travel space bags and hope they work for the 3 pettiskirts and customs
> Pick up a few more new things for me to wear on the trip
> Get Taylor a couple more pairs of shoes to match her outfits
> Buy Taylor's birthday presents from us
> Get my hair cut and straightened
> Pack Taylor's suitcases
> Pack my suitcases
> Pack DH's suitcases
> Go pick up all of DH toiletries since he doesn't have anything at home and I doubt he will bring anything back from Iraq
> Go shopping for stuff to put in Taylor's presents from Mickey and the Gang
> Figure out how and where I can get Balloons into the room
> Go shopping for stuff to decorate our room on her bday
> Figure out how to make Mickey footprints, handprints, and pretty boxes from Mickey and gang
> Book a rental car (poo.... I didn't remember this until just now)
> Find a new backpack...and/or camera bag for my SLR
> Get an oil change and get DH's car detailed (since I have been driving it while he was gone)
> Go to the tanning bed or something to fix the pale tops of my shoulders where I have worn too many shirts with sleeves and now I want to wear  tanks at Disney
> Buy new luggage since the airline broke mine last week
> Put together Taylor's new stroller
> Call the cake hotline and order Taylor the slipper dessert for CRT on her bday
> 
> Oh and I just remembered I have to make my sister an AK skirt like Taylors too
> 
> Wow....anyone wanna come help me out... I am feeling pretty intimidated now that I typed it all out.... guess I should print this list as my checklist now. At least I have a half day at work tomorrow and Taylor will still be at preschool while I get some stuff done.


So, not much to do then?  Don't worry, you'll get what needs to get done, done.


JUJU814 said:


> My dd wears a size 6 top. Some dresses size 5, but more a 5/6 or 6. I used pattern size 5 for the jumper front and halter
> 
> To all the wonderful ladies here
> This is where you might think I'm a total nut case...but many of you sew and it seems like it comes so easy and so natural to you...and I personally am always in total awe of all the gorgeous outfits you make. I have a 17 year old daughter and a 7 year old son and 5 year old daughter. Since my oldest was young I have desired to sew for her. I made something here and there, but it never fit right and the end result was never satisfying. I have made one dress that she wore forever for Miss Emily...the twirly dress from sewbaby...other than that, I have many started projects, but nothing I finished. Mostly, it was my own personal fear of failure. I love to digitize, and feel I'm pretty good at it, but I have sooooooo desired just to sit and sew for personal pleasure.
> 
> I found DisBoutiquers last year while planning our trip and was in awe...and inspired..and just awe and inspired. I have lurked and read and seen your beautiful creations. It is only because of the encouragement I got from you ladies that I was able to actually complete three dresses. I know to some of you that may not seem like a lot, but it is a HUGE deal for me and more so to my dd.
> 
> Now, suddenly, I'm not so afraid of my sewing machines. I'm used to the embroidery part because of my digitizing, but wasn't used to SEWING.  Now, I just found CarlaC's preppy skirt pattern and am praying I'll be able to make little uniform bottoms for Emily! (I had to ask the director to make sure the style is ok..I think she's pretty relaxed)
> 
> Sorry to write a book and be so mushy, but you ladies totally rock!!!!!!
> 
> I want to post pics of Emily in the two beautiful princess dresses that Shannon made but am waiting until she gets back from vacation because I want her to see them. Anyone knows when she gets back? Shannon, if you're reading this, thank you soooo much and thanks for your sewing help!!!
> 
> Julie


You are too sweet; I'm just glad you came out of hiding and joined us.  I really appreciate all you add to the group.


Momma2dakidz said:


> not to highjack the thread but my little foster niece could use some good luck right now too. Lots of drama involved in her custody case, She could use some prayers for a judge that can see through the thick lies. UGH the more i deal with her drama the more i hate people!


Praying and sending pixie dust now.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!


I've used that print before and love it, but really ,really love using it for FOTLK; can I case your idea?


emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.


Congratulations on your trip!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just going to pretend for now I didn't see that last part...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .


I am so sorry for the hard day and for loosing your job.  I know it doesn't make any sense right now but I have found that usually when 1 door closes, another one opens and it is even better.  Prayers being said for you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Lisa Zoe:

Lost a huge multi qoute and can't find the original post now,but
1. love the Pooh dress
1. Love your idea of putting groups of fabrics together.  You have a real gift for mixing color and pattern (must be the artist in you).  I tend to get too "matchy", and sometimes feel that other folks stuff that I see around (not here) is too chaotic, but your stuff always feels cohesive, but still really visually interesting.  I would definitely buy those from you if you did them.


Marah:

Happy Gotcha Day, sweetheart!  I am really praying today that everything goes well for your precious family.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Sorry I didn't want to post anything until it was done and booked!!
> 
> 2010 package rates are out now!  We just booked...
> 
> NINE DAYS AT CORONADO SPRINGS!
> 
> Dec. 4-12, Junior Suite, with DELUXE DINING!
> 
> We won't talk about my late period and all that as it makes my husband immediately hyperventilate.  I'm sure the stress has made it late.


Congrats on the trip and the late period.  Maybe stress maybe not.


----------



## sohappy

Happy Gotcha Day Marrah and family.  I am soooooo excited for you guys.  Can't wait to see the pictures you can finally post this afternoon!


----------



## HeatherSue

HAPPY ADOPTION DAY, MARAH!!!!!







---------------
It took me an insane amount of time to find that picture.  I don't know how you do it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

So, here's how I spent my week.  So much for finishing my very long list of things I have to do.
1. Spent approx 30 hours on a big project for a friends nursery. (no pics yet, will get them as soon as I can)
2. Got Caitie's back to school dress done:




here's the detail on the brown fabric:




gotta love the school supplies heehee

3. Got my nursing license mostly sorted (finally, only took a year).  Note to all nurses, and potential nurses.  Never, never, never, never ever ever ever let your license lapse.  Even if you think you're not moving back to the states, even if you think you never want to go back to nursing.  No matter what the reason, don't do it!!!!  It has taken a year, over $1500 I didn't have, and truly endless frustration and aggravation to get that puppy back.

won't tell ya the extremely long list of what didn't get done


----------



## mommyof3princess

It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> Had to watch my ticker turn over to zero...g'night all!



HAPPY ADOPTION DAY! HOW EXCITING!



ireland_nicole said:


> 3. Got my nursing license mostly sorted (finally, only took a year).  Note to all nurses, and potential nurses.  Never, never, never, never ever ever ever let your license lapse.  Even if you think you're not moving back to the states, even if you think you never want to go back to nursing.  No matter what the reason, don't do it!!!!  It has taken a year, over $1500 I didn't have, and truly endless frustration and aggravation to get that puppy back.



I just got my Authorization to Test, yesterday and scheduled my boards for the 18th.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Yeah Marah!  I hope everything goes well for you guys today!


----------



## minnie2

I finally have something new to share.  I made this for Nikki(9) for our trip to WDW I am planning a sleeping beauty applique for the top but I haven't done it yet.  I love that she wanted a princess outfit for WDW.  She wouldn't admit to too many people that she still loves them but in WDW it is ok


----------



## WDWAtLast

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



YEAH!!!!!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm so exited I'm crying with joy!!  Welcome Home, Mason family!!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.









mom2prettyprincess said:


> HAPPY ADOPTION DAY! HOW EXCITING!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my Authorization to Test, yesterday and scheduled my boards for the 18th.


Congrats on your boards date: don't worry, the NCLEX isn't nearly as bad as you think.


minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share.  I made this for Nikki(9) for our trip to WDW I am planning a sleeping beauty applique for the top but I haven't done it yet.  I love that she wanted a princess outfit for WDW.  She wouldn't admit to too many people that she still loves them but in WDW it is ok



Super cute; love it!!


----------



## stephie1012

congrats on the adoption! how exciting!!

love that pink skirt!!


----------



## mom2rtk

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



What an awesome day for you. Congratulations!


----------



## snubie

ireland_nicole said:


> 3. Got my nursing license mostly sorted (finally, only took a year).  Note to all nurses, and potential nurses.  Never, never, never, never ever ever ever let your license lapse.  Even if you think you're not moving back to the states, even if you think you never want to go back to nursing.  No matter what the reason, don't do it!!!!  It has taken a year, over $1500 I didn't have, and truly endless frustration and aggravation to get that puppy back.


I second this.  I keep my Physical Therapy license active even though I haven't practiced in almost 5 years.  So much less hassle to just send the state a check every two years to keep it active until I go back to work when the kids are older.



mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneymomof1 said:


> OK, so I am trying to lose a few pounds before we hit Disney, so I am not busting out of my shorts, especially with free dining.  So all week, I have done really well with Slim Fast for breakfast and lunch, well what did I dream about last night...... a carrot cake cookie from DHS. * I mean really I dreamed about eating a cookie.*   Out of all the great food and snacks at Disney that is my absolute favorite thing in the world.



I am with you trying to lose weight for Disney.  I am 3 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight but I would like to lose an extra 10 or so before we go.  Must workout more!!!  Good luck!


----------



## ncmomof2

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.




Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## MiniGirl

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



What great news!!! I was just dropping in to let Marah know i was thinking of them. That must be why they were on my heart.


----------



## NiniMorris

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



Woo Hoo!!!!  Part Time!


----------



## sohappy

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



Sooo happy for you guys!  Congrats!!


----------



## sohappy

Customs are taking over my guest bedroom!  Some of you have seen these on facebook, but I thought I would post over here too.  I have 4 appliques left (capt jack cutie x2, pirate mickey and Donald duck darth maul) 6 bowling shirts to sew (appliqués complete, just need the sewing done), and 4 costumes to make- only 27 days left!  Ahhhhh!

You can see lots of random stuff, like the patchwork shorts and hat in the top of this pic, random customs from last year behind the pillow.




This one shows lots of shorts (3 pair each khaki and black, a orange ghost camo pair, the star wars one and under those, the epcot ones).  The epcot ones look pretty terrible, appliquéd mickey head flags around the hem, but I just dont like them, different sizes, they didnt line up well.  I just dont do that well with machine designs.  By hand is sooooo much easier for me.





A few close ups of a few of my faves.  I am not thrilled with the starter logo in the corner here, but I love that they are sleeveless.  Apparently boys dont need to wear tanks- or you would think that from the lack of tanks available for boys.





This is for Sci-fi





And I did this one last night.  It is one of my faves now!





I was asked of facebook for the clip art, so here it is!





I will probably get these modeled late next week before I start packing them away!
Thanks for looking.

ETA- sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## JUJU814

ireland_nicole said:


> So, here's how I spent my week.  So much for finishing my very long list of things I have to do.
> 1. Spent approx 30 hours on a big project for a friends nursery. (no pics yet, will get them as soon as I can)
> 2. Got Caitie's back to school dress done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the detail on the brown fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love the school supplies heehee
> 
> 3. Got my nursing license mostly sorted (finally, only took a year).  Note to all nurses, and potential nurses.  Never, never, never, never ever ever ever let your license lapse.  Even if you think you're not moving back to the states, even if you think you never want to go back to nursing.  No matter what the reason, don't do it!!!!  It has taken a year, over $1500 I didn't have, and truly endless frustration and aggravation to get that puppy back.
> 
> won't tell ya the extremely long list of what didn't get done



ugh...well, I've let mine lapse for about 3-4 years now. Is it too late to ever get it back?

Julie


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> OK, so I am trying to lose a few pounds before we hit Disney, so I am not busting out of my shorts, especially with free dining.  So all week, I have done really well with Slim Fast for breakfast and lunch, well what did I dream about last night...... a carrot cake cookie from DHS. * I mean really I dreamed about eating a cookie.*   Out of all the great food and snacks at Disney that is my absolute favorite thing in the world.







HeatherSue said:


> That is awesome, Kristine!!  I love it!!  Where did you find that cool fabric?



From JoAnns.  It's Henry Alexander.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I've used that print before and love it, but really ,really love using it for FOTLK; can I case your idea?



YOU want to CASE me????   Of course you can! 



minnie2 said:


>



Marlo...it's GORGEOUS!!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy Adoption Day Mason Family!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



YaaaaHoooooo!!!!!

Thanks for the update.  I'm so happy for Marah and family.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

ireland_nicole said:


> So, here's how I spent my week.  So much for finishing my very long list of things I have to do.
> 1. Spent approx 30 hours on a big project for a friends nursery. (no pics yet, will get them as soon as I can)
> 2. Got Caitie's back to school dress done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the detail on the brown fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love the school supplies heehee
> 
> 3. Got my nursing license mostly sorted (finally, only took a year).  Note to all nurses, and potential nurses.  Never, never, never, never ever ever ever let your license lapse.  Even if you think you're not moving back to the states, even if you think you never want to go back to nursing.  No matter what the reason, don't do it!!!!  It has taken a year, over $1500 I didn't have, and truly endless frustration and aggravation to get that puppy back.
> 
> won't tell ya the extremely long list of what didn't get done



I'm a nurse and would love to "loose" my liscence  JK!  Well sort of.  Hope it's all settled once and for all now.



mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.








minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share.  I made this for Nikki(9) for our trip to WDW I am planning a sleeping beauty applique for the top but I haven't done it yet.  I love that she wanted a princess outfit for WDW.  She wouldn't admit to too many people that she still loves them but in WDW it is ok




Love the skirt!  Great colors for Sleeping Beauty!!


----------



## snubie

sohappy said:


> And I did this one last night.  It is one of my faves now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked of facebook for the clip art, so here it is!



Everything looks great.  You are a whiz at by-machine hand applique.
Is it OK if I use the Figment pin image for an applique?  We called this baby Figment before we knew it was a girl so I want to make something for her with this image.


----------



## tricia

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



That is so awesome!!!!

I just stopped in here to see if there was any news.  I have been thinking of them all week.

  

3 dancing bananas time 3 for that news.


----------



## minnie2

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



Oh i am so happy for them!

 Thanks for the compliments on the skirt!


----------



## Adi12982

WOAH Sohappy/Stacy - you SURE have been busy   Those look amazing!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.


----------



## sohappy

Thanks.  Please feel free to make something with the pin.  I posted it here so that anyone who wanted to could use it.  Nothing that I do is super original- mostly just using disney pins- nothing special about my fabric choices (t-shirt, hello!) or anything.  Anyone could come up with any of my "designs".  I never have a problem being CASED.  

Now, I did something super creative and original, I might want my kid to wear it first, but meh, not a big deal to me at all.  I don't really sell anything either, so I understand when people who sell things don't want to be CASED.


----------



## i12go2wdw

I have been lurking on these boards for ever and feel kind of akward posting cause my sewing is so basic compared to all of you and the fact that I try and case your things and they look so different it is not funny I am kinda scared you might almost see what I was going for then realize how far off I was,. Anyway I have enjoyed reading these posts so much I really thank you, so does DD6 who loves everything I make her and takes great pride in telling people her mummy made it (at which point I tell people I am her aunt). 
The reason I am posting now is to get some information. It is kind of off topic so I am not sure if this is the place to post. I run a daycare and one of the parents works for Make a Wish Canada. One of her volunteers is a former Disney employee and he is a member on these boards. He has heard of a lady in the states who maked personalized pillow cases for MAW kids going on DCL. The parent who works for MAW was wondering if there were any Canadian DIS board members who might like to "stock their cupboards" with little Disney things to give to Canadian kids wishing to go to Disney-land or world, they don't often do cruises as it is not always possible from a cost standpoint. So I guess what I am trying to find out is are there any Canadians who might like to donate some crayon roll-ups or autograph books or other things for MAW to have on hand? 
The reason my daycare parent MAW employee was thinking of asking for Canadian volunteers is simply because of mail, duty and boarder issues, I know sometimes when I have something delivered from the states I get dinged for Duty.
Wow, from being to shy to post to this novel is quiet a stretch, sorry it is so long, and now that I have been outted I will post some of my customs too.
Thank you for reading this,
Christine


----------



## minnie2

sohappy said:


> Thanks.  Please feel free to make something with the pin.  I posted it here so that anyone who wanted to could use it.  Nothing that I do is super original- mostly just using disney pins- nothing special about my fabric choices (t-shirt, hello!) or anything.  Anyone could come up with any of my "designs".  I never have a problem being CASED.
> 
> Now, I did something super creative and original, I might want my kid to wear it first, but meh, not a big deal to me at all.  I don't really sell anything either, so I understand when people who sell things don't want to be CASED.



I Love your stuff!  that is so sweet of you to post that and say what you did about Casing!  I agree and that is how I feel.  To me copying is the sincerest form of flattery!


----------



## angel23321

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## anggye

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



My prayers are with you. There must be something better out there for you.


----------



## Adi12982

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Too many ups and downs for me today. . . My kids went back to school today.  Thankfully that went well.
> 
> Then I found out that I lost my job.  I am really upset about it.I liked it a lot and it worked well with the kids school schedule.  Not to mention I needed the money.
> 
> Thanks for listening . . .



So sorry to hear it!  Hopefully you will find something just as good soon


----------



## anggye

i12go2wdw said:


> I have been lurking on these boards for ever and feel kind of akward posting cause my sewing is so basic compared to all of you and the fact that I try and case your things and they look so different it is not funny I am kinda scared you might almost see what I was going for then realize how far off I was,. Anyway I have enjoyed reading these posts so much I really thank you, so does DD6 who loves everything I make her and takes great pride in telling people her mummy made it (at which point I tell people I am her aunt).
> The reason I am posting now is to get some information. It is kind of off topic so I am not sure if this is the place to post. I run a daycare and one of the parents works for Make a Wish Canada. One of her volunteers is a former Disney employee and he is a member on these boards. He has heard of a lady in the states who maked personalized pillow cases for MAW kids going on DCL. The parent who works for MAW was wondering if there were any Canadian DIS board members who might like to "stock their cupboards" with little Disney things to give to Canadian kids wishing to go to Disney-land or world, they don't often do cruises as it is not always possible from a cost standpoint. So I guess what I am trying to find out is are there any Canadians who might like to donate some crayon roll-ups or autograph books or other things for MAW to have on hand?
> The reason my daycare parent MAW employee was thinking of asking for Canadian volunteers is simply because of mail, duty and boarder issues, I know sometimes when I have something delivered from the states I get dinged for Duty.
> Wow, from being to shy to post to this novel is quiet a stretch, sorry it is so long, and now that I have been outted I will post some of my customs too.
> Thank you for reading this,
> Christine



If I lived in Canada, I would love to help you out!! Please start posting pics. I am fairly new to this board and I was nervous posting my stuff in comparison to all the amazing work here, but everyone here is very supportive!!


----------



## anggye

EMCREATIVE...Congratulation on your adoption day!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

EMCREATIVE --- CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW ADDITIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

anggye said:


> If I lived in Canada, I would love to help you out!! Please start posting pics. I am fairly new to this board and I was nervous posting my stuff in comparison to all the amazing work here, but everyone here is very supportive!!



Thank you for the encouragement, MAW is such a great organization. 
Here is my latest creation for our upcoming trip, this is to meet the fairies in, my dd6 Nicole is so into dresses and the fancier the better, I am very happy as my other 3 kids are a bit old for all the customs now.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I actually have 2 things to post --
here is Evie's Dalmations outfit - I have to add the elastic to the legs but I am not going to get it back off of her if I put it on her again.





Here is a pillow case dress I made for Joci but it is too big and she said it was ok for Juliet to have it since it fits her & she really likes it too.
Front




BAck




It is an actual pillowcase but with the picture being horizontal I had to take the pieces I cut off and attach them to the top to make it work.  And yes I was cutting my armholes too small on prior attempts.


----------



## Piper

Emcreative,

Yay!  Congratulations.  Now we get to see "real" pictures!!!!    (6 bananas because there are 2 boys!)


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mommyof3princess said:


> it's offical everyone the boys are offically masonsshe just text me it's final.




congratulations


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I just came across  random pics of my daughter in a Lisa Zoe and wanted to share


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I am looking for a reversible jon-jon or romper pattern for a little boy or at the very least a lined one.  My son is wearing 2T so I need one with at least that size.  Thanks!  

I have been experimenting making my own by using another pattern, and I am just not totally pleased with it.  Thanks!

Does anyone know where I can get a pattern such as this?  

Dawn


----------



## Mirb1214

Congratulations Marah!!:[/SIZE][/SIZE]cool1:


----------



## anggye

i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, MAW is such a great organization.
> Here is my latest creation for our upcoming trip, this is to meet the fairies in, my dd6 Nicole is so into dresses and the fancier the better, I am very happy as my other 3 kids are a bit old for all the customs now.



That is really cute!! Your DD is a cutie. My 2 older girls just want t-shirts made for DL, so I am happy that I have 2 other girls to sew for.


----------



## anggye

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I actually have 2 things to post --
> here is Evie's Dalmations outfit - I have to add the elastic to the legs but I am not going to get it back off of her if I put it on her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Dalmation outfit is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## abc123mom

WOW!  So many great things posted lately.  Could this thread move any faster??  I can barely keep up reading, let alone posting anything!  

We're gearing up for our first little one to start Kindergarten next week.  She has food allergies, so it's been a challenge, but so far so good.  My "baby" is turning 2 on Monday, so family party this weekend.  I'm working on a "first day of Kindergarten" skirt for my daughter, so hopefully I can post that soon.  

Then maybe have time to play with my MIL's embroidery machine that she dropped off yesterday    I've been reading through the manual like a crazy woman each free moment I get!

Prayers and pixie dust to all those in need, and to Marah...






I've been following your story through lurker mode and wish you and your "new" family all the best!!!  Can't wait to see those handsome little guys.


----------



## mgmsmommy

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.





So happy to hear the great news!!!  Congrats to your family!!

Can't wait to see all te great pics & the real Phineas & Ferb


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.


 Marah,
Congrats on the complete family.  You have waited through ups and downs and now you are 1 perfect family.


----------



## minnie2

I am so EXCITED I have to share with you all!

As you know many of us use and LOVE CarlaC's patterns well she just launched a FABULOUSwebiste that I am honored to be a part of with an amazing pattern designer and some wonderful people!  

With out further adieu may I present to you all THE SCIENTIFIC SEAMSTRESS!
http://www.scientificseamstress.com/


----------



## 3huskymom

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Nancy, Im so sorry to hear you lost your job. I hope this means that there is something even better out there for you, but its always an adjustment when our life gets shook up. I hope you find the perfect job soon.


Marah- I'm sooo incredibly thrilled for you!!!


Now- we can't wait to see photos of the boys in their customs!!!


----------



## abc123mom

minnie2 said:


> I am so EXCITED I have to share with you all!
> 
> As you know many of us use and LOVE CarlaC's patterns well she just launched a FABULOUSwebiste that I am honored to be a part of with an amazing pattern designer and some wonderful people!
> 
> With out further adieu may I present to you all THE SCIENTIFIC SEAMSTRESS!
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/



Great site!  Love Carla's stuff!!  And look at all those familiar names and faces in the "Laboratory Personnel."  Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

abc123mom said:


> Great site!  Love Carla's stuff!!  And look at all those familiar names and faces in the "Laboratory Personnel."  Congrats everyone!!



Don't you feel so cool that you know them all?!??! (I'm a dork- I know!)


----------



## minnie2

abc123mom said:


> Great site!  Love Carla's stuff!!  And look at all those familiar names and faces in the "Laboratory Personnel."  Congrats everyone!!


She really is amazingly talented!  I will say I ahte my picture  but Carla picked it and I still Love her



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Don't you feel so cool that you know them all?!??! (I'm a dork- I know!)



  Us Dorks need to stick together!  
How are those books coming????


----------



## snubie

i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, MAW is such a great organization.
> Here is my latest creation for our upcoming trip, this is to meet the fairies in, my dd6 Nicole is so into dresses and the fancier the better, I am very happy as my other 3 kids are a bit old for all the customs now.


This looks amazing!




abc123mom said:


> Great site!  Love Carla's stuff!!  And look at all those familiar names and faces in the "Laboratory Personnel."  Congrats everyone!!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Don't you feel so cool that you know them all?!??! (I'm a dork- I know!)



I am honored to be a part of Carla's lab personnel.  Her patterns are the reason I am sewing today.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> Us Dorks need to stick together!
> How are those books coming????




Book are coming well.  I'm on number 5 which is pretty good given that I've been sewing with my free time this week!  Almost all caught up on the Season 1 DVDs (Randy bought them last week because they were out at the video store...man loves to waste money!).  

Did you watch this week's episode???


----------



## abc123mom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Book are coming well.  I'm on number 5 which is pretty good given that I've been sewing with my free time this week!  Almost all caught up on the Season 1 DVDs (Randy bought them last week because they were out at the video store...man loves to waste money!).
> 
> Did you watch this week's episode???



Ooooohhh..are you two talking True Blood??  LOVE IT!!  We don't have HBO so we watch each episode online Monday night...


----------



## NaeNae

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am looking for a reversible jon-jon or romper pattern for a little boy or at the very least a lined one.  My son is wearing 2T so I need one with at least that size.  Thanks!
> 
> I have been experimenting making my own by using another pattern, and I am just not totally pleased with it.  Thanks!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a pattern such as this?
> 
> Dawn



There is a romper pattern by Baby Kay's on youcanmakethis.com.  It is lined and goes up to a 4T.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

abc123mom said:


> Ooooohhh..are you two talking True Blood??  LOVE IT!!  We don't have HBO so we watch each episode online Monday night...



We are!!!

Marlo got me hooked on the books by giving me the tip that Amazon had the first 7 on sale for super cheap.

When we moved, we got a deal that we get HBO free for 2 years!  Just enought to get us hooked on all the shows so we have to pay for it


----------



## abc123mom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We are!!!
> 
> Marlo got me hooked on the books by giving me the tip that Amazon had the first 7 on sale for super cheap.
> 
> When we moved, we got a deal that we get HBO free for 2 years!  Just enought to get us hooked on all the shows so we have to pay for it



HBO free for 2 years sounds like a deal!  Marlo suggested the books to me too and I was instantly hooked.

Marlo - You should work in PR for True Blood...


----------



## minnie2

abc123mom said:


> Ooooohhh..are you two talking True Blood??  LOVE IT!!  We don't have HBO so we watch each episode online Monday night...


Yup!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Book are coming well.  I'm on number 5 which is pretty good given that I've been sewing with my free time this week!  Almost all caught up on the Season 1 DVDs (Randy bought them last week because they were out at the video store...man loves to waste money!).
> 
> Did you watch this week's episode???


they are such fast reads!  I was so not a reader until these books!


abc123mom said:


> HBO free for 2 years sounds like a deal!  Marlo suggested the books to me too and I was instantly hooked.
> 
> Marlo - You should work in PR for True Blood...


 If you only knew how may people I have gotten hooked on them!  So far every one who has read them got hooked and loved them!
How about I will work for Eric Northman and be buddies with Pam!  


I also LOVE the Twilight books!


----------



## KarenW

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



Coming out of lurker/occasional poster mode to say CONGRATULATIONS!!  As a family waiting (not so patiently) to adopt, this made me tear up.  Can't wait to see pics, although the Phineas & Ferb pics were pretty cute!


----------



## bentleygirl22

I'm done with another outfit for our disney trip


































Still have to make our nemo outfit and minnie outfit

We have 34 more days till our 13 day disney trip!!!


----------



## snubie

abc123mom said:


> Ooooohhh..are you two talking True Blood??  LOVE IT!!  We don't have HBO so we watch each episode online Monday night...



I just finished book 3.  We don't get HBO so I have the DVDs on order from the library.  Can you watch episodes online someplace?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sohappy said:


> Customs are taking over my guest bedroom!  Some of you have seen these on facebook, but I thought I would post over here too.  I have 4 appliques left (capt jack cutie x2, pirate mickey and Donald duck darth maul) 6 bowling shirts to sew (appliqués complete, just need the sewing done), and 4 costumes to make- only 27 days left!  Ahhhhh!
> 
> You can see lots of random stuff, like the patchwork shorts and hat in the top of this pic, random customs from last year behind the pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows lots of shorts (3 pair each khaki and black, a orange ghost camo pair, the star wars one and under those, the epcot ones).  The epcot ones look pretty terrible, appliquéd mickey head flags around the hem, but I just don’t like them, different sizes, they didn’t line up well.  I just don’t do that well with machine designs.  By hand is sooooo much easier for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few close ups of a few of my faves.  I am not thrilled with the starter logo in the corner here, but I love that they are sleeveless.  Apparently boys don’t need to wear tanks- or you would think that from the lack of tanks available for boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Sci-fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this one last night.  It is one of my faves now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked of facebook for the clip art, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get these modeled late next week before I start packing them away!
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ETA- sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


Good God woman that is an incredible amount of sewing and applique work to have done.  You are super woman and hats off to you for all the great designs and work.
Are they all by hand or digitized?


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> I just finished book 3.  We don't get HBO so I have the DVDs on order from the library.  Can you watch episodes online someplace?



yes if you go to facebook and check their fan page I believe there is a section with links to watch it online.  If you don't find it I can ask my brother that is how he watches it.

Oh wait until book4!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I went back through and couldn't find anything but I don't watch this thread like I used to. Has anyone done anything with Princess Tiana yet?


----------



## Adi12982

ms_mckenna said:


> I went back through and couldn't find anything but I don't watch this thread like I used to. Has anyone done anything with Princess Tiana yet?



Hi there!  I am pretty sure LisaZoe did - but that was a couple threads back (at least).


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

abc123mom said:


> Ooooohhh..are you two talking True Blood??  LOVE IT!!  We don't have HBO so we watch each episode online Monday night...



you can also get it on netflix (well season 1)


----------



## abc123mom

snubie said:


> I just finished book 3.  We don't get HBO so I have the DVDs on order from the library.  Can you watch episodes online someplace?



Yes you can.   I've seen them all online, both seasons up to the one that was on last Sunday.  I'll PM you!


----------



## Adi12982

abc123mom said:


> Yes you can.   I've seen them all online, both seasons up to the one that was on last Sunday.  I'll PM you!


 Can you PM me too?


----------



## abc123mom

Adi12982 said:


> Can you PM me too?



Done.  Ladies, be careful...I spent nearly an entire weekend glued to my laptop watching Season One ...it can be addictive!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> Hi there!  I am pretty sure LisaZoe did - but that was a couple threads back (at least).



you can visit her on  zoe_diva_designs, I know she recently had a listing for a vida of your choice of character and she had a whole bunch of samples posted and that was one of them
and in case anyone is interested....that malificent and tink is now listed- I just happen to look and Im drooling over that Malificent!!!


----------



## minnie2

abc123mom said:


> Done.  Ladies, be careful...I spent nearly an entire weekend glued to my laptop watching Season One ...it can be addictive!



I told you all!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Thanks ladies that is who I figured would have done the first one. I will email her


----------



## pixiefrnd

CONGRATS MARAH AND FAMILY, SO HAPPY FOR YOU ALL!!


----------



## stephie1012

another true blood addict!
cant get enough of it..started rereading the series today!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi all!  We're home from a great trip.

So sad to read about Noah.



mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.


What wonderful news!!! Congratulations Mason family!!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

To: Eyeore4Ever

You were asking about Disney at Christmas--We have been there twice during Christmas week it was very nice both times I don't know what kind of crowd you usually have when you go but it is busy, generally the parks aren't too bad until Christmas Day and the week after, a CM told us that is just as busy as the week after Thanksgiving and the weeks between after Thanksgiving and Christmas Day aren't super crowded.  Now we didn't dare due a park on Christmas Day and usually we are there in May or Sept., but we did visit the other resorts and Downtown Disney which was crowded but managable.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Well, the Seuss print already seems to be gone!  I'm not surprised as any Seuss related prints are HTF.



OMG! I made sure they had it before I posted the link. Someone here must have bought it all. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> has anyone seen this before? I just ordered it, thought it would be a cute feliz possibly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this..



Where did you order this? I hadn't seen either and I love them both! 



minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share.  I made this for Nikki(9) for our trip to WDW I am planning a sleeping beauty applique for the top but I haven't done it yet.  I love that she wanted a princess outfit for WDW.  She wouldn't admit to too many people that she still loves them but in WDW it is ok



You just reminded me... I was in JoAnnes and they just got in these gorgeous new Disney appliques. I wish I had something to put them on. BTW, your skirt came out great. I keep looking at that pattern.


----------



## emcreative

Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!

Without further ado, I present to you:

"Ferb"





"Phineas"





Forever Our Five





'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:





Banging the Gavel:










Forever Family!





Please visit us at:
http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/

There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).

Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



I was doing okay until the gavel pictures!  Then the tears flowed.  What a beautiful family!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!


Congratulations!!!!!



jham said:


> I was doing okay until the gavel pictures!  Then the tears flowed.  What a beautiful family!


me too!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

sohappy said:


> Customs are taking over my guest bedroom!  Some of you have seen these on facebook, but I thought I would post over here too.  I have 4 appliques left (capt jack cutie x2, pirate mickey and Donald duck darth maul) 6 bowling shirts to sew (appliqués complete, just need the sewing done), and 4 costumes to make- only 27 days left!  Ahhhhh!
> 
> You can see lots of random stuff, like the patchwork shorts and hat in the top of this pic, random customs from last year behind the pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows lots of shorts (3 pair each khaki and black, a orange ghost camo pair, the star wars one and under those, the epcot ones).  The epcot ones look pretty terrible, appliquéd mickey head flags around the hem, but I just dont like them, different sizes, they didnt line up well.  I just dont do that well with machine designs.  By hand is sooooo much easier for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few close ups of a few of my faves.  I am not thrilled with the starter logo in the corner here, but I love that they are sleeveless.  Apparently boys dont need to wear tanks- or you would think that from the lack of tanks available for boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Sci-fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this one last night.  It is one of my faves now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked of facebook for the clip art, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get these modeled late next week before I start packing them away!
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ETA- sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.



so much work!  INCREDIBLE!



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!  They are just beautiful!  I am sitting here with tears in my eyes!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

who was it that went to see wicked?  How as it!  DMIL might take me and DD and I was wondering if she will like it and kinda the story line a little.  Roseanna LOVES the wizard of oz so I am assuming she will like this.

ALso can someone post that WICKED dress that was made again?  I may need to case if that is ok!


----------



## NiniMorris

Marah...I had some serious tears flowing when I was watching the videos!  Congratulations!


Nini


----------



## i12go2wdw

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



I have been quietly following your jouney to make your family and I have to say what a beautiful Family your are, not only beautiful to look at but much deeper than that too, God Bless You for many years to come!!
Christine


----------



## abc123mom

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



What a beautiful family!!  Your videos are SO touching...got me all teary eyed.  Such gorgeous blue eyes those two little guys have!  Congrats again!!


----------



## anggye

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> I posted before I read the previous poster's message. Sorry for the almost verbatim message!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



You have a beautiful family!! When I saw the pics of the boys, I started getting all teary-eyed!! Congratulations, your sons are so very lucky!!


----------



## twob4him

*Stacey* - Great job on all of those tees and shorts!!! Wow...its impressive all laid out....keep going....the finish line is near...you can do it!!!



minnie2 said:


> I am so EXCITED I have to share with you all!
> 
> As you know many of us use and LOVE CarlaC's patterns well she just launched a FABULOUSwebiste that I am honored to be a part of with an amazing pattern designer and some wonderful people!
> 
> With out further adieu may I present to you all THE SCIENTIFIC SEAMSTRESS!
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/


Congratulations Carla!!!!!! I am really happy for you and I love the new webpage!!!



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



*CONGRATULATIONS*!!!!The boys are just beautiful and I wish you much happiness!!!!


----------



## My2Qtz0205

jham said:


> I was doing okay until the gavel pictures!  Then the tears flowed.  What a beautiful family!



Lurker here, but DITTO!


----------



## anggye

disneylovinfamily said:


> who was it that went to see wicked?  How as it!  DMIL might take me and DD and I was wondering if she will like it and kinda the story line a little.  Roseanna LOVES the wizard of oz so I am assuming she will like this.
> 
> ALso can someone post that WICKED dress that was made again?  I may need to case if that is ok!



I went to go see it. I told my husband, that when it comes here, we will be taking our kids. When I was there, there were quite a few small kids there with parents.


----------



## bclydia

i12go2wdw said:


> I have been lurking on these boards for ever and feel kind of akward posting cause my sewing is so basic compared to all of you and the fact that I try and case your things and they look so different it is not funny I am kinda scared you might almost see what I was going for then realize how far off I was,. Anyway I have enjoyed reading these posts so much I really thank you, so does DD6 who loves everything I make her and takes great pride in telling people her mummy made it (at which point I tell people I am her aunt).
> The reason I am posting now is to get some information. It is kind of off topic so I am not sure if this is the place to post. I run a daycare and one of the parents works for Make a Wish Canada. One of her volunteers is a former Disney employee and he is a member on these boards. He has heard of a lady in the states who maked personalized pillow cases for MAW kids going on DCL. The parent who works for MAW was wondering if there were any Canadian DIS board members who might like to "stock their cupboards" with little Disney things to give to Canadian kids wishing to go to Disney-land or world, they don't often do cruises as it is not always possible from a cost standpoint. So I guess what I am trying to find out is are there any Canadians who might like to donate some crayon roll-ups or autograph books or other things for MAW to have on hand?
> The reason my daycare parent MAW employee was thinking of asking for Canadian volunteers is simply because of mail, duty and boarder issues, I know sometimes when I have something delivered from the states I get dinged for Duty.
> Wow, from being to shy to post to this novel is quiet a stretch, sorry it is so long, and now that I have been outted I will post some of my customs too.
> Thank you for reading this,
> Christine





i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, MAW is such a great organization.
> Here is my latest creation for our upcoming trip, this is to meet the fairies in, my dd6 Nicole is so into dresses and the fancier the better, I am very happy as my other 3 kids are a bit old for all the customs now.



Hi there Chris!! I'm so glad you decided to stop lurking!! The dress turned out beautifully! Nichole looks thrilled with it.  (Hey, I got your package of bandanas today) You do BEAUTIFUL things!  You need to post more of them including your vida.  Everyone here needs to see it.
I think we could come up with a  few crayon rollups out here.  I know there are at least 3 other canadians on the disboutiquer thread.    



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



Oh!!! I am so thrilled for you all!  I came on here and skipped past the 30 pages I missed while camping looking for just this very thing! Congratulations on being a forever family!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

anggye said:


> I went to go see it. I told my husband, that when it comes here, we will be taking our kids. When I was there, there were quite a few small kids there with parents.



Thanks!  Roseanna is almost 7 (I can't belive that!) and very well behaved.  I read the storyline but can you answer this.  Do they show scenes with Dorthy or is that part just implied?  

I am trying to judge what kind out set I want to make.  THANKS for all your help!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

does anyone have a good source for striped tights that are good quality?  I would like thick ones if possible.  I bought nylon ones last year fro Roseanna and was so unhappy with the quailty and how they washed.


----------



## Clutterbug

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!


Congratulations Marah!!  What a beautiful family!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tadamom said:


> I'm sorry about your job  You were a preschool teacher right?  Which school were you at and I am sure you have told me this before, which part of Atlanta are you in?


I am on the west side of Atlanta.  I worked in a Mother's Morning Out program with 1 year olds.  Unfortunately, enrollment is really down.


HeatherSue said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your job, Nancy.


Thank you


MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so sorry for the hard day and for loosing your job.  I know it doesn't make any sense right now but I have found that usually when 1 door closes, another one opens and it is even better.  Prayers being said for you.


Thank you, I have been trying to remind myself that when God closes a door he always open a window.


ireland_nicole said:


> So, here's how I spent my week.  So much for finishing my very long list of things I have to do.
> 1. Spent approx 30 hours on a big project for a friends nursery. (no pics yet, will get them as soon as I can)
> 2. Got Caitie's back to school dress done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the detail on the brown fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love the school supplies heehee
> 
> 3. Got my nursing license mostly sorted (finally, only took a year).  Note to all nurses, and potential nurses.  Never, never, never, never ever ever ever let your license lapse.  Even if you think you're not moving back to the states, even if you think you never want to go back to nursing.  No matter what the reason, don't do it!!!!  It has taken a year, over $1500 I didn't have, and truly endless frustration and aggravation to get that puppy back.
> 
> won't tell ya the extremely long list of what didn't get done


I love the back to school outfit!  It is perfect for a 7 year old.  Congratulations on getting your license back!


minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share.  I made this for Nikki(9) for our trip to WDW I am planning a sleeping beauty applique for the top but I haven't done it yet.  I love that she wanted a princess outfit for WDW.  She wouldn't admit to too many people that she still loves them but in WDW it is ok


I love that style of skirt!  Very cute.


sohappy said:


> Customs are taking over my guest bedroom!  Some of you have seen these on facebook, but I thought I would post over here too.  I have 4 appliques left (capt jack cutie x2, pirate mickey and Donald duck darth maul) 6 bowling shirts to sew (appliqués complete, just need the sewing done), and 4 costumes to make- only 27 days left!  Ahhhhh!
> 
> You can see lots of random stuff, like the patchwork shorts and hat in the top of this pic, random customs from last year behind the pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows lots of shorts (3 pair each khaki and black, a orange ghost camo pair, the star wars one and under those, the epcot ones).  The epcot ones look pretty terrible, appliquéd mickey head flags around the hem, but I just dont like them, different sizes, they didnt line up well.  I just dont do that well with machine designs.  By hand is sooooo much easier for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few close ups of a few of my faves.  I am not thrilled with the starter logo in the corner here, but I love that they are sleeveless.  Apparently boys dont need to wear tanks- or you would think that from the lack of tanks available for boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Sci-fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this one last night.  It is one of my faves now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked of facebook for the clip art, so here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get these modeled late next week before I start packing them away!
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ETA- sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


Amazing!  You have been working hard.  I love them all!


anggye said:


> My prayers are with you. There must be something better out there for you.


I hope to find something better.


Adi12982 said:


> So sorry to hear it!  Hopefully you will find something just as good soon


Thank you.


i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, MAW is such a great organization.
> Here is my latest creation for our upcoming trip, this is to meet the fairies in, my dd6 Nicole is so into dresses and the fancier the better, I am very happy as my other 3 kids are a bit old for all the customs now.


Very Pretty!  I love the green fabric, it is so shimmery like a Fairy's wings.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I actually have 2 things to post --
> here is Evie's Dalmations outfit - I have to add the elastic to the legs but I am not going to get it back off of her if I put it on her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pillow case dress I made for Joci but it is too big and she said it was ok for Juliet to have it since it fits her & she really likes it too.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an actual pillowcase but with the picture being horizontal I had to take the pieces I cut off and attach them to the top to make it work.  And yes I was cutting my armholes too small on prior attempts.


I love the bloomers!  The pillow case dress is really cute.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Nancy, Im so sorry to hear you lost your job. I hope this means that there is something even better out there for you, but its always an adjustment when our life gets shook up. I hope you find the perfect job soon.


THANK YOU to all of you who wrote such kind things.  I have read other posts about how sweet everyone here is and I have wholeheartedly agreed but when you are on the receiving end of it then it really rings true.  This truly is a wonderful Group of Women.


emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!




Congratulations what a beautiful family I love big families!!! I loved the blog and the videos!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Marah, Your family is beautiful!  So happy for you!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Congrats Marah!!! They are so adorable. You guys make the perfect family. You and your DH are true angels to bring them into your family.


----------



## jham

disneylovinfamily said:


> who was it that went to see wicked?  How as it!  DMIL might take me and DD and I was wondering if she will like it and kinda the story line a little.  Roseanna LOVES the wizard of oz so I am assuming she will like this.
> 
> ALso can someone post that WICKED dress that was made again?  I may need to case if that is ok!





disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks!  Roseanna is almost 7 (I can't belive that!) and very well behaved.  I read the storyline but can you answer this.  Do they show scenes with Dorthy or is that part just implied?
> 
> I am trying to judge what kind out set I want to make.  THANKS for all your help!




I have seen it twice and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  So do DD11 (saw it at 10 and 11) and DS (saw it at 9).  I think she will love it.  Just be prepared for the fact that it is longish (about 3 hours).  It is amazing!  Dorothy is not in it but her presence is implied in one scene.  DO NOT make a Dorothy custom  AimeeG has a great Wicked custom. She is in Disneyworld right now but I'm sure she'll post it for you if you PM her when she gets back.  I made a flying  flying monkey shirt for Seth.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



Awwww Marah! So wonderful... I am soooo happy for you! I love your new siggy with the boys real pictures too..... although I will miss seeing P & F.... it looks wonderful and so great with their real pictures!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jham said:


> I have seen it twice and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  So do DD11 (saw it at 10 and 11) and DS (saw it at 9).  I think she will love it.  Just be prepared for the fact that it is longish (about 3 hours).  It is amazing!  Dorothy is not in it but her presence is implied in one scene.  DO NOT make a Dorothy custom  AimeeG has a great Wicked custom. She is in Disneyworld right now but I'm sure she'll post it for you if you PM her when she gets back.  I made a flying  flying monkey shirt for Seth.



Thanks a bunch!  I love that shirt!  Where did you get the image? I am thinking a Vida and that would be cute on the back!  Mind if I use you as inpiration too?  

Thanks for your review!  This will be Roseanna's 1st broadway show and I am so excited.  If you are reading this Rara---_I WANT TO GO!!!!!  She is undecided because of the cost right now and we are getting ready to go to Disney.  It owuld be a girls trip, Me , DMIl ,DD and DSIL!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



YAY!!!!!! Im so happy for all of you!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Congratulations to the Fabulous Family of Five !!!!  What wonderful pictures, very touching, your family is adorable, God Bless you all !!!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week. 

For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):






This was my first attempt at a "by hand" applique.... It was late at night and I wanted to get it done now and didn't have time to wait for a file to be emailed... very simple, but I think it looks okay.... probably need an applique foot if I ever to decide to do more that way, but I love using my embroidery machine too much. 
















I also did a very very simple chip and dale since I wanted to finish something quickly when I got back in town just so I could get myself going again, not sure if she will wear it or not, it will be a backup in case she needs to change more then 3-4 times a day....Taylor's hair is wild here.... this is what it looks like when she wakes up:






I made lots of bows for outfits I had already finished awhile ago this week.... and still have lots more to make, here are some of the ones I got done:

For her safari outfit:





For her green, pink, and black zebra print outfit:





For Chef Mickey's and her "It all started with a mouse" outfit:





For her birthday outfit, and maybe her dessert party outfit, although I did make 1 big bow for that outfit already:






For her dress with all the princesses:






For her 101 Dalmations outfit with cruella:





For her Boo outfit:






And I just finished her Ohana outfit... I planned to do pants with Lilo and Stitch too... but I am running out of time so I just made it dress length instead of shirt length and called it a night. 
















Here it is without the petti....  I can't decide if it looks right with the petti on this one or not, since I was planning a shirt without a petti when I made it, not sure if it is quite wide enough for the petti or not.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Marah,  You have a beautiful family and we are all so happy that you have shared this precious moment with us.  God bless you and keep you.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



Please tell me I'm the only one who wants to call them Phineas and Ferb  

Is that judge like 20????

What is that gorgeous song on Drayke's video???


----------



## MinnieVanMom

anggye said:


> I went to go see it. I told my husband, that when it comes here, we will be taking our kids. When I was there, there were quite a few small kids there with parents.



I don't know why but I would also like to CASE a Wicked applique.  Is there a digitized embroidery pattern out yet?


----------



## jham

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know why but I would also like to CASE a Wicked applique.  Is there a digitized embroidery pattern out yet?



Not that I've ever been able to find!  Someone besides just me should pester Heather...


----------



## ireland_nicole

O T please pray

dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems


----------



## MommyBoo!

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



Beautiful!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Prayers said


----------



## stephie1012

aw i love how your siggy is complete now! what gorgeous boys! congrats!


----------



## Tweevil

mommyof3princess said:


> It's offical Everyone the boys are offically MasonsShe just text me it's final.



Awesome!  Congratulations!



minnie2 said:


> I finally have something new to share.  I made this for Nikki(9) for our trip to WDW I am planning a sleeping beauty applique for the top but I haven't done it yet.  I love that she wanted a princess outfit for WDW.  She wouldn't admit to too many people that she still loves them but in WDW it is ok



Very Cute!  What pattern is that?



anggye said:


> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have 2 things to post --
> here is Evie's Dalmations outfit - I have to add the elastic to the legs but I am not going to get it back off of her if I put it on her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Dalmation outfit is TOO CUTE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very cute!  I love the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so EXCITED I have to share with you all!
> 
> As you know many of us use and LOVE CarlaC's patterns well she just launched a FABULOUSwebiste that I am honored to be a part of with an amazing pattern designer and some wonderful people!
> 
> With out further adieu may I present to you all THE SCIENTIFIC SEAMSTRESS!
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAY... I am going to buy lots of patterns next pay day... just don't tell to CFO of my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> bentleygirl22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with another outfit for our disney trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to make our nemo outfit and minnie outfit
> 
> We have 34 more days till our 13 day disney trip!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW... these are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats again!  They are beautiful children and you have a beautiful family!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my... I am sending all the good vibes I have, I hope he is ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):



I love this!!!! I want to do Chef Mickey sets for our trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Prayers being said.  I hope all will be ok


----------



## mirandag819

YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R   .... he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend! 

I am just so excited he is going with us now!


----------



## LisaZoe

ms_mckenna said:


> I went back through and couldn't find anything but I don't watch this thread like I used to. Has anyone done anything with Princess Tiana yet?



Welcome back! I responded to your email but thought I'd post the photos here as well in case you're still checking in. Here's the dress I made. I know I'm a bit early since the movie isn't being released for a few months but I couldn't wait. LOL












SallyfromDE said:


> OMG! I made sure they had it before I posted the link. Someone here must have bought it all.



I was not surprised that it sold out quickly. I imagine once one person sees it, the word spreads like wildfire - even faster, actually. I bet the owner of that store would love to get a lot more.



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> Forever Family!



Congratulations! I LOVE seeing all of your kids now in your sig photo.



ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems


----------



## emcreative

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Please tell me I'm the only one who wants to call them Phineas and Ferb
> 
> Is that judge like 20????
> 
> What is that gorgeous song on Drayke's video???


The judge just had her THIRD baby girl, believe it or not- and right before she left on her "right up to the end" maternity leave, I couldn't even tell she was pregnant!  If she weren't so nice and such a wonderful advocate for kids, I would hate her guts, loL!

The song is "In My Arms" by Plumb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECpA6489e30



ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Prayers said, and I'm lighting a candle in prayer.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems


Oh Sweetie, I am saying prayers now and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## MommyBoo!

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Prayers said.


----------



## aksunshine

SERIOUS ISSUE!!!!!

I have this major gappage on an asian sundress I am working on for Isabelle. It's the last outfit for our trip. I couldn't find a pattern for anything close to what was in my head. I am def. having issues. What do I do? I have enough fabric to start again if need be.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R   .... he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend!
> 
> I am just so excited he is going with us now!



That is so great!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy every second   From one military fam to another thank DH for his service


----------



## abc123mom

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Prayers said, hope everything turns out ok...hang in there.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

pixiefrnd said:


> To: Eyeore4Ever
> 
> You were asking about Disney at Christmas--We have been there twice during Christmas week it was very nice both times I don't know what kind of crowd you usually have when you go but it is busy, generally the parks aren't too bad until Christmas Day and the week after, a CM told us that is just as busy as the week after Thanksgiving and the weeks between after Thanksgiving and Christmas Day aren't super crowded.  Now we didn't dare due a park on Christmas Day and usually we are there in May or Sept., but we did visit the other resorts and Downtown Disney which was crowded but managable.


Other than the fact that it costs more points do go over christmas I would LOVE to not have to shuffle between my parent's and the in laws and be far, far away! Doubt I will talk DH into it anytime soon. We do love the weather in May


SallyfromDE said:


> OMG! I made sure they had it before I posted the link. Someone here must have bought it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you order this? I hadn't seen either and I love them both!


I discovered this store on ebay that has great prices- do your searches on characters "Tinkerbell" "Pooh" etc
jhonybarba is the ebay id, but her store is The Pirate's Royal Bootie
the pooh was 5.79 a yard and she has a very similar, slightly brighter print with out the emoridered look for 4.79
the Tink was $4.99 a yard
and her shipping was cheap too
I just saw a cute disney princess seersucker too that I had never seen before. This will cost me a little more than what it was for Walmart (which is gone and was limited) but Im glad I dont only have Joanns at $7.50+ a yard.
She seems very friendly and has loads of positive feedback

Marah Im off to check out your blog!


----------



## bclydia

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



I'm praying for you both and for wisdom for the doctors.

Oh, I lost a quote.  Mirandag -so thrilled for you that dh will be able to join you on your trip.  Thank you both for all you do!

I have an idea.  If there are some dis'ers that would like to help out the Canadian Make a Wish foundation with crayon roll ups and such, I could offer my US post box as a  mailing  option and then bring them over the border myself.  I go over at least once or twice a month and with 7 of us in the car, I almost never have to pay duty or taxes.  I could bring them up and pass them off to Christine and she can give them to her daycare parent.  Easy peasy.
I just thought I'd say that I can "vouch" for Christine (i12go2wdw) and I've known her for 15 yrs or so.    She follows this thread at least as much as I do and was the one to tell me all about it in the first place.
Oh, and Christine, you need to post the link to the toiletry bag you made!! Pictures too!  They were adorable! I know everyone here will want the link!


----------



## twob4him

I know someone posted about the new website but if you are on facebook....please come join in our open group..... Look forward to seeing you there!!!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=113650988556[]


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems


Praying for you and your DH.  I hope he is okay.


mirandag819 said:


> YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R   .... he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend!
> 
> I am just so excited he is going with us now!



Great News.  Praying for him to have safe travel home!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Marah, I tried to post on your blog and it wouldnt let me...
that video of Drayke made me cry. Im so happy for you!
I really need to be sure to take lots of photos of Hannah, these sweet 'baby days' go by so fast!
I cant believe she is 11 weeks today and seeing your little guys reminded me how fleeting it is.


OT- vent, but not really- 
so today, I wanted to do something fun with DD3, we went to McDonalds, which for her isnt a big deal, but I drove to a ice cream/farm stand she loves. She wanted pink ice cream to match her dress (she was wearing the cupcake one I made) and then we sit at a picnic table, Im almost done with mine, shes only had a few bites of hers, but hard ice cream is a challenge for her to eat, but she didnt want help. Then she goes to pick up her cup and I say nicely, you need to leave in on the table. she tells me she doesnt want to eat with me- she wants to go to a different table. I say (again nicely) no its here or not at all, she says shes done- I ask her if shes sure- mommy is going to throw out her ice cream, she says yes- throw it out. she had only had just a few bites.
waste of gas, waste of money on ice cream, waste of time.
Its been almost 3 months, Im sick of this. I told her I wasnt happy with her and then in the car she cried and said she was sorry, I just said okay.
....sigh....
she and I used to have fun together, now she just wants Daddy.

I know its probably just a 'keep lovin on her and be patient' but boy thats hard some days.


----------



## MiniGirl

Ok... so just a quick drive by....

Marah, what a beautiful family you have. Ya'll are certainly blessed to have all found each other. The comment about the judge cracked me up. I have a friend like that. She is just drop dead gorgeous and thin and doesn't have to work at it. I want to hate her, but she is one of the nicest people I know; so I can't. LOL!!!

Carla, congrats on the new website. I wish you much success. I can't think of anyone more deserving of it.

AkSunshine, could you just put a white cami under the top. It seems like that is what is done on all the tween tv shows. You almost never see a a shirt with thin straps with out a t-shirt underneath it. The only other thing I can think of would be a little, what we always called, modesty panel in the V-neck.

Prayers and good thoughts for those who are sick and travelling.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!


So beautiful!!!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a very very simple chip and dale since I wanted to finish something quickly when I got back in town just so I could get myself going again, not sure if she will wear it or not, it will be a backup in case she needs to change more then 3-4 times a day....Taylor's hair is wild here.... this is what it looks like when she wakes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished her Ohana outfit... I planned to do pants with Lilo and Stitch too... but I am running out of time so I just made it dress length instead of shirt length and called it a night.


Those are all so beautiful!  Love the Ohana dress!



ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems


Prayers said.



mirandag819 said:


> YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R.... he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend!
> 
> I am just so excited he is going with us now!


How wonderful!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Oh Marah! I am in tears! They are so beautiful! Congrats. I am so happy for your family!


----------



## aksunshine

Please help someone!



aksunshine said:


> SERIOUS ISSUE!!!!!
> 
> I have this major gappage on an asian sundress I am working on for Isabelle. It's the last outfit for our trip. I couldn't find a pattern for anything close to what was in my head. I am def. having issues. What do I do? I have enough fabric to start again if need be.


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Prayers being said, keep us posted!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at a "by hand" applique.... It was late at night and I wanted to get it done now and didn't have time to wait for a file to be emailed... very simple, but I think it looks okay.... probably need an applique foot if I ever to decide to do more that way, but I love using my embroidery machine too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a very very simple chip and dale since I wanted to finish something quickly when I got back in town just so I could get myself going again, not sure if she will wear it or not, it will be a backup in case she needs to change more then 3-4 times a day....Taylor's hair is wild here.... this is what it looks like when she wakes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made lots of bows for outfits I had already finished awhile ago this week.... and still have lots more to make, here are some of the ones I got done:
> 
> For her safari outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her green, pink, and black zebra print outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chef Mickey's and her "It all started with a mouse" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her birthday outfit, and maybe her dessert party outfit, although I did make 1 big bow for that outfit already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her dress with all the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her 101 Dalmations outfit with cruella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her Boo outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished her Ohana outfit... I planned to do pants with Lilo and Stitch too... but I am running out of time so I just made it dress length instead of shirt length and called it a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is without the petti....  I can't decide if it looks right with the petti on this one or not, since I was planning a shirt without a petti when I made it, not sure if it is quite wide enough for the petti or not.




PLEASE tell me where you got your hawaiian print fabric!!  We're going to the Luau in October and I NEED that for an outfit!!  (My husband might disagree w/ the NEED part!!)


----------



## my*2*angels

Marah I can't begin to describe how thrilled I am for you and your family!!!!!  The boys are absolutely GORGEOUS! as is your entire family!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a million time over!


----------



## mirandag819

Mirb1214 said:


> PLEASE tell me where you got your hawaiian print fabric!!  We're going to the Luau in October and I NEED that for an outfit!!  (My husband might disagree w/ the NEED part!!)



I got it from Joann's.....let me know if you can't find any... I can check and see if mine still has some.


----------



## 3huskymom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We are!!!
> 
> Marlo got me hooked on the books by giving me the tip that Amazon had the first 7 on sale for super cheap.
> 
> When we moved, we got a deal that we get HBO free for 2 years!  Just enought to get us hooked on all the shows so we have to pay for it



We are True Blood Addicts too! We've (hubby and I) have read all 9 books!



minnie2 said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> they are such fast reads!  I was so not a reader until these books!
> 
> If you only knew how may people I have gotten hooked on them!  So far every one who has read them got hooked and loved them!
> How about I will work for Eric Northman and be buddies with Pam!
> 
> 
> I also LOVE the Twilight books!



Love Twilight too! Can't wait for Nov. 20.



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!


 Congrats again!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at a "by hand" applique.... It was late at night and I wanted to get it done now and didn't have time to wait for a file to be emailed... very simple, but I think it looks okay.... probably need an applique foot if I ever to decide to do more that way, but I love using my embroidery machine too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a very very simple chip and dale since I wanted to finish something quickly when I got back in town just so I could get myself going again, not sure if she will wear it or not, it will be a backup in case she needs to change more then 3-4 times a day....Taylor's hair is wild here.... this is what it looks like when she wakes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made lots of bows for outfits I had already finished awhile ago this week.... and still have lots more to make, here are some of the ones I got done:
> 
> For her safari outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her green, pink, and black zebra print outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chef Mickey's and her "It all started with a mouse" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her birthday outfit, and maybe her dessert party outfit, although I did make 1 big bow for that outfit already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her dress with all the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her 101 Dalmations outfit with cruella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her Boo outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished her Ohana outfit... I planned to do pants with Lilo and Stitch too... but I am running out of time so I just made it dress length instead of shirt length and called it a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is without the petti....  I can't decide if it looks right with the petti on this one or not, since I was planning a shirt without a petti when I made it, not sure if it is quite wide enough for the petti or not.



Love the chef mickey outfit! Where did you get that apron fabric??? I've been searching for it for a CM outfit for Hayleigh in October. Also, where did you find the Hawaiin fabric for the Ohana outfit????

Great job on the bows. I'm jealous b/c I know Hayleigh would NEVER wear those....she doesn't keep anything in her hair which is why we keep it bobbed short!


----------



## mirandag819

3huskymom said:


> We are True Blood Addicts too! We've (hubby and I) have read all 9 books!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Twilight too! Can't wait for Nov. 20.
> 
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> 
> Love the chef mickey outfit! Where did you get that apron fabric??? I've been searching for it for a CM outfit for Hayleigh in October. Also, where did you find the Hawaiin fabric for the Ohana outfit????
> 
> Great job on the bows. I'm jealous b/c I know Hayleigh would NEVER wear those....she doesn't keep anything in her hair which is why we keep it bobbed short!



The apron fabric came from Hobby Lobby (let me know if you can't find it , I think I have a ton left... I originally planned to use it as a main fabric and then changed my mind to a stripwork skirt, I think I have a yard or yard and a half left if you can't find it).

The Hawaiian fabric came from Joann's. I bought the red originally and then saw the black on my next trip... I was excited they actually had it black too since red and black worked well for mickey/minnie.  

Thanks....my bows still aren't perfect, but I am liking them more with each one I make. Taylor has always kept stuff on her head and in her hair. As a baby and straight through til now she would leave a sun hat on the entire day...none of her friends will keep a hat on for a few mins. This year she has been requesting matching bows a lot. Her hair is pretty wild when it is down, so she prefers to even have it pulled back for bed. It is everything I can do to get her to take a bow out of her hair and just use a pony tail holder at night.


----------



## mirandag819

Has anyone ever made the little bandanna head wrap thing for Cindy's work dress? I just remembered that was still on my list of things I need. I was gonna just buy something, but nothing I found was the right color. 

Also, I had been trying to find a big rimmed black hat for her to wear to the brown derby with her black and white Hollywood outfit.... I have had no such luck. My sister has a cute one but it is way too big for Taylor. Apparently my sister and Taylor have the same waist size but not head size. Taylor actually has a pink one (from Easter).... do you think I could paint it? I don't know how to describe what it is made of, but it is like a lot of the little girl easter hats if you know what I mean. Not sure if I can use fabric paint, or spray paint or what.


----------



## sheridee32

ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems



Thoughts and prayers being sent your way


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

minnie2 said:


> I am so EXCITED I have to share with you all!
> 
> With out further adieu may I present to you all THE SCIENTIFIC SEAMSTRESS!
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/



How exciting, for all of you Lab Techs!!!



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



What a beautiful family, like many of the others had to shed a few tears!



mirandag819 said:


> YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R   .... he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend!
> I am just so excited he is going with us now!



How exciting!


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



Congratulations the boys are dolls and so are the girls now the family is complete.


----------



## utkscvol1

I posted this on the old thread on accident. On Part 15 a poster had put a pic of a shirt of mickey as jack sparrow that they said was taken from a pin. I am extremely sewing impaired and would love to know how to do this. My daughter would love it! If anyone can help I would be really appreciative! Thank you!


----------



## ibesue

So I go on vacation and get so far behind it has taken me this long to catch up!  

Marah!!!!  OMGosh, I am so happy for you and your family!!!  Love the pictures from today.  But I think they will always be Phineas & Pherb.  

Heather & Teresa, CONGRATS on both of your anniversaries!!!  Your wedding photo's were beautiful!!

Lisa, love the Vida's!!!  So beautiful!!!

mirandag819, I am so excited your DH is on his way home!!!!  Your outfits are too cute, love the Ohana one!!  You DH is going to be amazed at what you have been making and how much money you saved by making them instead of buying them!    And my DGD who is almost 6 still wears matching bows for just about everything!

ireland_nicole   I am saying a prayer for your DH.  

aksunshine, its hard to say what to do with your dress.  I would need to see more, like is there any way you can tighten it up from the back?  I like the idea of putting a tank top under it?

Everything has been great.  I really have enjoyed lurking for the last few weeks!




utkscvol1 said:


> I posted this on the old thread on accident. On Part 15 a poster had put a pic of a shirt of mickey as jack sparrow that they said was taken from a pin. I am extremely sewing impaired and would love to know how to do this. My daughter would love it! If anyone can help I would be really appreciative! Thank you!



I think that was me.  I found the pin (well a Dis'er found it) and sent it to one of my fav digitizers and she made the design and I just stitched it out!  






Let me know if you need the digitizers name!

I hope to download some pictures tonight.  I haven't shared in a long time!


----------



## ms_mckenna

emcreative ! I am so glad LD and DD are yours now! Well Phineas and Ferb ... cute cute names 

And to add I know now for sure you are a the one I know from somewhere else! And I just bawled watching the boys montages. I cannot wait till the day we can show ours!


----------



## ms_mckenna

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I responded to your email but thought I'd post the photos here as well in case you're still checking in. Here's the dress I made. I know I'm a bit early since the movie isn't being released for a few months but I couldn't wait. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I came here looking thinking SURELY Lisa has made something! "Emily" sat in my lap last night watching it over and over again and of course my oldest asked if we were going to do a custom for it. I am so excited about taking her to see it as I am sure you feel the same way about Miss Zoe.  Anyway shot you an email back.  I love your Tiana ... I knew I would though!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!




Congratulations on your forever family!


----------



## utkscvol1

ibesue said:


> So I go on vacation and get so far behind it has taken me this long to catch up!
> 
> Marah!!!!  OMGosh, I am so happy for you and your family!!!  Love the pictures from today.  But I think they will always be Phineas & Pherb.
> 
> Heather & Teresa, CONGRATS on both of your anniversaries!!!  Your wedding photo's were beautiful!!
> 
> Lisa, love the Vida's!!!  So beautiful!!!
> 
> mirandag819, I am so excited your DH is on his way home!!!!  Your outfits are too cute, love the Ohana one!!  You DH is going to be amazed at what you have been making and how much money you saved by making them instead of buying them!    And my DGD who is almost 6 still wears matching bows for just about everything!
> 
> ireland_nicole   I am saying a prayer for your DH.
> 
> aksunshine, its hard to say what to do with your dress.  I would need to see more, like is there any way you can tighten it up from the back?  I like the idea of putting a tank top under it?
> 
> Everything has been great.  I really have enjoyed lurking for the last few weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was me.  I found the pin (well a Dis'er found it) and sent it to one of my fav digitizers and she made the design and I just stitched it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need the digitizers name!
> 
> I hope to download some pictures tonight.  I haven't shared in a long time!



Hi, I do believe it was you. Do you know if anyone will do this for you if you send a shirt for a fee? I don't have any machines.


----------



## kstgelais4

This is just a drive by posting, but I just wanted to let you all know that we are all moved in, and I have internet service! I have a lot to unpack, but I will be back around soon! I have a lot to share. I won't even try to catch up though. You guys are posting like crazy!


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!  











I still have the AK dress for my older girl and 6 applique t-shirts.


----------



## shopn24seven

We have DEC 5-10  reservations and need inspiration.
Has anyone made a GRINCH set for WDW? I was thinking it would look cute paired with a petti and striped tights....WDYT?


----------



## anggye

disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks!  Roseanna is almost 7 (I can't belive that!) and very well behaved.  I read the storyline but can you answer this.  Do they show scenes with Dorthy or is that part just implied?
> 
> I am trying to judge what kind out set I want to make.  THANKS for all your help!



They don't really show Dorothy, they do have her voice in the background and they show her shadow once and a few times they (the witches) will refer to her, but that is about it. Hope this helps!!


----------



## anggye

Here it is without the petti....  I can't decide if it looks right with the petti on this one or not, since I was planning a shirt without a petti when I made it, not sure if it is quite wide enough for the petti or not.






[/QUOTE]

I LOVE all of your outfits, but the Lilo one is adorable. My husband was lurking on the boards while I was sewing and he fell in love with it!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
Nicole


----------



## anggye

I can;t remember who posted this, it was a few threads back; It was little applique mickey heads that looked like spiders. I am making my DD3 Nightmare before Christmas outfit and I would love to include those. Would it be alright if I CASED that idea? TIA


----------



## anggye

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



My prayers are with you, your hubby, your mom and your kids. I hope all turns out well.


----------



## mirandag819

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



I will continue to pray for you, your DH and your mom too and I hope all the test go well today.


----------



## Sapper383

After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.

It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.

So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



I have tears in my eyes!  What a beautiful family!!!!  The boys are gorgeous and I love the names Drayke and Ryker.  The family photos you posted are just awesome.  I'm so very happy for you and your family.  It's also really nice seeing a picture of you -- I love putting a face with a name.  Again, what a great looking family ~ you now have two gorgeous boys along with your three adorable girls.  You all look sooooooo happy together.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



I will continue to keep him in my prayers.  thanks for the update. 



Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all




I love this!  Great job on your second dress!


----------



## NiniMorris

Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all



Fantastic!  I love that fabric...I think I've seen it before and wondered how I would use it, didn't have an answer and kept walking.  I love that is Mickey but not the regular Mickey colors.

We will be there in September as well...I'll keep an eye out for that beautiful dress!

Nini


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

New CarlaC and SisBoom pattern available on YCMT this morning! The Meghan peasant for Mom and older girls, and the Molly peasant for the girls.

VERY easily constructed and goes together quickly!


----------



## minnie2

mirandag819- Everything is Fantastic!  Love the bows!!  that is WONDERFUL new that your DH is on his way home!!!!!


ireland_nicole said:


> O T please pray
> 
> dh and I are in the er; he's having some heart problems







twob4him said:


> I know someone posted about the new website but if you are on facebook....please come join in our open group..... Look forward to seeing you there!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=113650988556[]






Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT- vent, but not really-
> so today, I wanted to do something fun with DD3, we went to McDonalds, which for her isnt a big deal, but I drove to a ice cream/farm stand she loves. She wanted pink ice cream to match her dress (she was wearing the cupcake one I made) and then we sit at a picnic table, Im almost done with mine, shes only had a few bites of hers, but hard ice cream is a challenge for her to eat, but she didnt want help. Then she goes to pick up her cup and I say nicely, you need to leave in on the table. she tells me she doesnt want to eat with me- she wants to go to a different table. I say (again nicely) no its here or not at all, she says shes done- I ask her if shes sure- mommy is going to throw out her ice cream, she says yes- throw it out. she had only had just a few bites.
> waste of gas, waste of money on ice cream, waste of time.
> Its been almost 3 months, Im sick of this. I told her I wasnt happy with her and then in the car she cried and said she was sorry, I just said okay.
> ....sigh....
> she and I used to have fun together, now she just wants Daddy.
> 
> I know its probably just a 'keep lovin on her and be patient' but boy thats hard some days.


Sorry she is still giving you a rough time.  It will pass I promise!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the AK dress for my older girl and 6 applique t-shirts.


so sweat!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole


continued prayers!  
Isn't it sad when you end up in the ER with DH and you consider it a date!  WE did that a few months ago when I had to Take DH there for his stomach issues and we almost had emergency surgery.


Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all


----------



## minnie2

The new Meghan and Molly dress/top!  I LOVE this top!  I even think Nikki is wearing hers the 1st day of school.  












Oh and Nikki stole my top!!!




This top goes together so easily!  I am sensing many more in my future!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



Thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## pixeegrl

mommyof3princess said:


> it's offical everyone the boys are offically masonsshe just text me it's final.



congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> 
> For Chef Mickey's and her "It all started with a mouse" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her Boo outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Miranda, Everything looks great!  I can't believe how many outfits you have made!  Where did you find the minnie beads and all of the different bottlecaps for your bows?  

Also, I like the Ohana dress with the petti because you can see all of your appliques around the bottom better!


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Miranda, Everything looks great!  I can't believe how many outfits you have made!  Where did you find the minnie beads and all of the different bottlecaps for your bows?
> 
> Also, I like the Ohana dress with the petti because you can see all of your appliques around the bottom better!



The princess bottle caps came from ebay.... the other bottle caps came from the scrapbook section at Michael's. The minnie resins and a lot of the ribbon came from a ribbon co-op (or yahoo group) that another Disboutiquer told me about...unlike the fabric co-op I got the ribbon and resins in a week YAY! I had to buy 6 resins at a time of the same design, and 10 yards of ribbon of the same design, but I still paid less then I would for just a couple yards on ebay.


----------



## Floridamomof2

aksunshine said:


> Please help someone!



I am by no means a seasoned semstress... but it looks like it is the trim that is making it gap.  Is there a way to either take off the trim and redo it with a stitch closer the the edge, or shorten the straps, criss cross them in the back, or maybe put a small casing in the back with a strip of elastic (not sure if it is open back or not).  I hope this maybe helps.  Love the fabric of the dress...cute....


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



Prayers say!


----------



## pixeegrl

emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> 
> "Ferb"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phineas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ohana means family: First Family Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banging the Gavel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please visit us at:
> http://foreverourfive.blogspot.com/
> 
> There you'll find more pictures, videos, pictures, name explanations, pictures, and oh yeah, did I say PICTURES?  (The videos are a compilation of photos of each boy from the day we met them until now).
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!



What a gorgeous family! Best wishes to you al!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> The princess bottle caps came from ebay.... the other bottle caps came from the scrapbook section at Michael's. The minnie resins and a lot of the ribbon came from a ribbon co-op (or yahoo group) that another Disboutiquer told me about...unlike the fabric co-op I got the ribbon and resins in a week YAY! I had to buy 6 resins at a time of the same design, and 10 yards of ribbon of the same design, but I still paid less then I would for just a couple yards on ebay.



Thanks!  What kind of glue did you use to get them to stick?  I've had a problem with that!

Is you DD wearing her daddy is her hero outfit when she sees your DH when he comes home?


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


>



I love it!  I love the fabrics you put together!  And the bows are awesome!  The petti looks great but I just wonder how hot it would be at DW.


----------



## Floridamomof2

I put the sides on the first vida that I am making for my DD.  I top stitch the ones on the front panel and topstitched the 2 sides that meet.  My question is are you supossed to topstitch it? When I did it puckered!? It has kinda a curve to it so that is why.  I might have used to short of a stitch too.  Please help if you can.  Thank you....


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  What kind of glue did you use to get them to stick?  I've had a problem with that!
> 
> Is you DD wearing her daddy is her hero outfit when she sees your DH when he comes home?



I use a low heat hot glue gun.... I line the sides of the bottle caps and put a little in the center.... seems to hold really good.... I let Taylor wear some to school to really test them to make sure they wouldn't fall apart....now I just have to figure out how to pack them without crushing them. 

Aww I hadn't thought of that since it was her 4th of July outfit.... but yeah now that I think about it (especially if he lets us pick him up, I will put that on her.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



Glad you found out some answers so far. You are in my thoughts and prayers....Along with your mom too.



mirandag819 said:


> The princess bottle caps came from ebay.... the other bottle caps came from the scrapbook section at Michael's. The minnie resins and a lot of the ribbon came from a ribbon co-op (or yahoo group) that another Disboutiquer told me about...unlike the fabric co-op I got the ribbon and resins in a week YAY! I had to buy 6 resins at a time of the same design, and 10 yards of ribbon of the same design, but I still paid less then I would for just a couple yards on ebay.



Do share the ribbon group.


----------



## woodkins

mirandag819 said:


> I use a low heat hot glue gun.... I line the sides of the bottle caps and put a little in the center.... seems to hold really good.... I let Taylor wear some to school to really test them to make sure they wouldn't fall apart....now I just have to figure out how to pack them without crushing them.
> 
> Aww I hadn't thought of that since it was her 4th of July outfit.... but yeah now that I think about it (especially if he lets us pick him up, I will put that on her.



To pack my dd's bows without crushing I put them into a plastic rubbermaid shoe box size container and then pack that inside my suitcase. I have never had a problem with crushing when I pack it like this.


----------



## snubie

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole


to you and your husband.



Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all


Looks great.  I love the raspberry dot fabric.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> New CarlaC and SisBoom pattern available on YCMT this morning! The Meghan peasant for Mom and older girls, and the Molly peasant for the girls.
> 
> VERY easily constructed and goes together quickly!


I really love the last photo of Angie and Leighanna together - so sweet.


----------



## princessmom29

Floridamomof2 said:


> I put the sides on the first vida that I am making for my DD.  I top stitch the ones on the front panel and topstitched the 2 sides that meet.  My question is are you supossed to topstitch it? When I did it puckered!? It has kinda a curve to it so that is why.  I might have used to short of a stitch too.  Please help if you can.  Thank you....



I didn't topstitch the side seams, but i did where it meets the front, and it did fine. Did you cut the side pieces on the bias? That makes a difference in how the stretch over the curves.


----------



## mirandag819

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Glad you found out some answers so far. You are in my thoughts and prayers....Along with your mom too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do share the ribbon group.



The yahoo group is Rockin Ribbons , if for some reason you aren't allowed to post that someone let me know.


----------



## snubie

Lauren's version of the Molly dress:





And the adult Meghan version:




Keep in mind I am 24 weeks pregnant in this picture, so the fit is fairly forgiving.


----------



## Floridamomof2

princessmom29 said:


> I didn't topstitch the side seams, but i did where it meets the front, and it did fine. Did you cut the side pieces on the bias? That makes a difference in how the stretch over the curves.



Thank you...yes I did cut it on the on the bias... I think it just should not have been topstitched.  Where the sides meet the front it went together fine.  I will take it out.  

Thank you again.... I see you are in Mobile... I am in Pensacola... heading over to the Eastern Shore today to take advantage of the tax free and hit the pop jets.


----------



## mirandag819

woodkins said:


> To pack my dd's bows without crushing I put them into a plastic rubbermaid shoe box size container and then pack that inside my suitcase. I have never had a problem with crushing when I pack it like this.



That is a good idea.... I usually like to pack her bows in the individual bags with matching outfit, underwear, pony tail holders, socks... whatever she needs with a particular outfit, but I don't think I can pull that off without crushing them this time.... so that sounds like a good idea. I will just have to do her bows myself and remember to grab them when she is changing in the middle of the day. I always do the bags so someone else can help get her dresses the way I want if they are ready in the morning before me.


----------



## jham

mirandag and ncmomof2 I love all the outfits you've been making for your trips!  Amazing work ladies!!!




ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole



I'm glad they've ruled out heart attack.  I hope his heart rate regulates today!  I have had issues with arrythmia since childhood and it's no fun. 



Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all



It's darling!



woodkins said:


> To pack my dd's bows without crushing I put them into a plastic rubbermaid shoe box size container and then pack that inside my suitcase. I have never had a problem with crushing when I pack it like this.



I use empty plastic diaper wipe containers.  I put the bows and jewelery in them and have never had a problem.  I usually get them out the night before when I set out the appropriate baggies for the next day's wardrobe.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Update on DH:
Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optomistic.


----------



## Piper

I'm so glad you got good news.  Prayers will continue for your family.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Other than the fact that it costs more points do go over christmas I would LOVE to not have to shuffle between my parent's and the in laws and be far, far away! Doubt I will talk DH into it anytime soon. We do love the weather in May
> 
> I discovered this store on ebay that has great prices- do your searches on characters "Tinkerbell" "Pooh" etc
> jhonybarba is the ebay id, but her store is The Pirate's Royal Bootie
> the pooh was 5.79 a yard and she has a very similar, slightly brighter print with out the emoridered look for 4.79
> the Tink was $4.99 a yard
> and her shipping was cheap too
> I just saw a cute disney princess seersucker too that I had never seen before. This will cost me a little more than what it was for Walmart (which is gone and was limited) but Im glad I dont only have Joanns at $7.50+ a yard.
> She seems very friendly and has loads of positive feedback
> 
> Marah Im off to check out your blog!



Thank you!


----------



## Tweevil

ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DH:
> Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optomistic.



That's good news, I am glad he is better now.


----------



## ireland_nicole

bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with another outfit for our disney trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to make our nemo outfit and minnie outfit
> 
> We have 34 more days till our 13 day disney trip!!


Sooooooo cute!




sohappy said:


> Customs are taking over my guest bedroom!  Some of you have seen these on facebook, but I thought I would post over here too.  I have 4 appliques left (capt jack cutie x2, pirate mickey and Donald duck darth maul) 6 bowling shirts to sew (appliqués complete, just need the sewing done), and 4 costumes to make- only 27 days left!  Ahhhhh!
> 
> You can see lots of random stuff, like the patchwork shorts and hat in the top of this pic, random customs from last year behind the pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably get these modeled late next week before I start packing them away!
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ETA- sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


Those are aweosme!  And so inspirational!  If you can do all that, surely I can get what I need to done, Right?...right?  


i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, MAW is such a great organization.
> Here is my latest creation for our upcoming trip, this is to meet the fairies in, my dd6 Nicole is so into dresses and the fancier the better, I am very happy as my other 3 kids are a bit old for all the customs now.


I love this; what are you talkin about, it's great!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I actually have 2 things to post --
> here is Evie's Dalmations outfit - I have to add the elastic to the legs but I am not going to get it back off of her if I put it on her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pillow case dress I made for Joci but it is too big and she said it was ok for Juliet to have it since it fits her & she really likes it too.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an actual pillowcase but with the picture being horizontal I had to take the pieces I cut off and attach them to the top to make it work.  And yes I was cutting my armholes too small on prior attempts.


I love the dalmations w/ the shorts, they'll be adorable as bloomers; the pillowcase dress is great, too!


Camping Griswalds said:


> I just came across  random pics of my daughter in a Lisa Zoe and wanted to share


Thanks for sharing it again, I love that outfit (who am I kidding, I'm in love w/ all Lisa's designs)  and I really love those pics of your DD, she looks adorable, and so happy in it.



emcreative said:


> Hi Ladies (and Tom!)
> Thank you SO MUCH for all of your support, positive thoughts, prayers, and kind words as we finished this journey and finally became a FOREVER FAMILY!
> 
> Without further ado, I present to you:
> Forever Our Five
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you, and I wish you each the happiness that we've found today!


OK, crying happy tears after the videos and pics, I'm just so, so happy for you all.


mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at a "by hand" applique.... It was late at night and I wanted to get it done now and didn't have time to wait for a file to be emailed... very simple, but I think it looks okay.... probably need an applique foot if I ever to decide to do more that way, but I love using my embroidery machine too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a very very simple chip and dale since I wanted to finish something quickly when I got back in town just so I could get myself going again, not sure if she will wear it or not, it will be a backup in case she needs to change more then 3-4 times a day....Taylor's hair is wild here.... this is what it looks like when she wakes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made lots of bows for outfits I had already finished awhile ago this week.... and still have lots more to make, here are some of the ones I got done:
> 
> For her safari outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her green, pink, and black zebra print outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chef Mickey's and her "It all started with a mouse" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her birthday outfit, and maybe her dessert party outfit, although I did make 1 big bow for that outfit already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her dress with all the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her 101 Dalmations outfit with cruella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her Boo outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished her Ohana outfit... I planned to do pants with Lilo and Stitch too... but I am running out of time so I just made it dress length instead of shirt length and called it a night.


These are awesome!  I really love everything, espeically the bows; love, love the chef mickey outfit!


mirandag819 said:


> YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R .. he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend!
> 
> I am just so excited he is going with us now


Yay!!!!!!!!


LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I responded to your email but thought I'd post the photos here as well in case you're still checking in. Here's the dress I made. I know I'm a bit early since the movie isn't being released for a few months but I couldn't wait. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not surprised that it sold out quickly. I imagine once one person sees it, the word spreads like wildfire - even faster, actually. I bet the owner of that store would love to get a lot more.
> 
> Congratulations! I LOVE seeing all of your kids now in your sig photo.


Love that dress!


ncmomof2 said:


> I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the AK dress for my older girl and 6 applique t-shirts.


So cute!!!!  You'll get it done, don't worry.


Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all


Awesome job!!!!


minnie2 said:


> The new Meghan and Molly dress/top!  I LOVE this top!  I even think Nikki is wearing hers the 1st day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This top goes together so easily!  I am sensing many more in my future!


Love these, they're great!  I can't wait to make one for Caitie


snubie said:


> Lauren's version of the Molly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the adult Meghan version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am 24 weeks pregnant in this picture, so the fit is fairly forgiving.



Super cute; You look a lot better preggo then I look when I'm not; it makes a great maternity top;!


----------



## froggy33

LisaZoe said:


> Welcome back! I responded to your email but thought I'd post the photos here as well in case you're still checking in. Here's the dress I made. I know I'm a bit early since the movie isn't being released for a few months but I couldn't wait. LOL



Love this!  Where did you find the designs for your applique??  I want to make my daughter a dress for our trip in December, but being that it is so early I am having trouble finding any good, simple designs for "by hand" applique.

Thanks!!


----------



## LisaZoe

froggy33 said:


> Love this!  Where did you find the designs for your applique??  I want to make my daughter a dress for our trip in December, but being that it is so early I am having trouble finding any good, simple designs for "by hand" applique.
> 
> Thanks!!



I did a screen capture from the trailer I found online. It took awhile to get one I liked of her as a frog. I did notice yesterday that there are some coloring pages for Princess Tiana if you do a google search.



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DH:
> Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optimistic.



I'm glad things are looking better this morning. I hope they continue to improve now that he's on new meds.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone. I ended up crossing in back.


----------



## mom2rtk

For those of you who haven't seen the thread yet, they have posted pics of the new meet & Greet Tiana character appearing in the MK late Oct til around the first of the year!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2251238


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> For those of you who haven't seen the thread yet, they have posted pics of the new meet & Greet Tiana character appearing in the MK late Oct til around the first of the year!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2251238



Thanks for sharing. Have you started your version of her dress yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for sharing. Have you started your version of her dress yet.




Well... the gown is STUNNING. I guess it's pretty obvious it's all about the gowns for me....I've already had requests, but I just don't see it happening this fall. Since we're going to Disney in the middle of Halloween costume season (WHAT was I thinking????) I'm going to be doing good just to keep up with my current offerings. Not that I wouldn't like to try my hand at it!

I'm anxious to see if Disney comes out with some version of it!


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> Well... the gown is STUNNING. I guess it's pretty obvious it's all about the gowns for me....I've already had requests, but I just don't see it happening this fall. Since we're going to Disney in the middle of Halloween costume season (WHAT was I thinking????) I'm going to be doing good just to keep up with my current offerings. Not that I wouldn't like to try my hand at it!
> 
> I'm anxious to see if Disney comes out with some version of it!



I was trying to think of a way to convince Zoe to be Princess Tiana for Halloween but I doubt she'd go for it.  I'd love to try to make something inspired by this gown, though.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Can I please be jealous? I soo want to go to DW. Take me with you pls!
> 
> 
> How fun! Can't wait for pictures.. Pictures are coming tomorrow right?
> 
> 
> Haha.. yes I enjoyed them. well Mary kinda freaked me out, but the other was awesome. I remember seeing a video where all these people ran into a high end store and sang some song. I can't remember what song it was though. <3 Sound of Music though
> 
> Okay... I am making a fishingline hem. This is going to be interesting.
> I need a Babylock teacher who lives down the street. She'd probably move from all my questions though. *Has anyone ever made a fishingline hem???*



I did, but I didn't like the way it looked when it was done. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Don't you feel so cool that you know them all?!??! (I'm a dork- I know!)



Think how cool we feel being on there with Miss CarlaC!  Oh yeah, Take THAT cool kids who ignored me in High School! 




mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):



These are so cute!!! When Heather showed me that applique I was so exited!!!  Those dresses are just adorable!! And, my vote is definitely for the petti! 




mirandag819 said:


> YAY! DH just called to say he is on his way home from Iraq now for R&R .... he was suppose to leave Monday, so now I know he will be home in plenty of time for our flight to Orlando on next Sat morning even if he does get delayed with sand storms. Sounds like he may be home Monday.... now I gotta really rush and get stuff done this weekend!
> 
> I am just so excited he is going with us now!:



I'm so happy for you! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Marah, I tried to post on your blog and it wouldnt let me...
> that video of Drayke made me cry. Im so happy for you!
> I really need to be sure to take lots of photos of Hannah, these sweet 'baby days' go by so fast!
> I cant believe she is 11 weeks today and seeing your little guys reminded me how fleeting it is.
> 
> 
> OT- vent, but not really-
> so today, I wanted to do something fun with DD3, we went to McDonalds, which for her isnt a big deal, but I drove to a ice cream/farm stand she loves. She wanted pink ice cream to match her dress (she was wearing the cupcake one I made) and then we sit at a picnic table, Im almost done with mine, shes only had a few bites of hers, but hard ice cream is a challenge for her to eat, but she didnt want help. Then she goes to pick up her cup and I say nicely, you need to leave in on the table. she tells me she doesnt want to eat with me- she wants to go to a different table. I say (again nicely) no its here or not at all, she says shes done- I ask her if shes sure- mommy is going to throw out her ice cream, she says yes- throw it out. she had only had just a few bites.
> waste of gas, waste of money on ice cream, waste of time.
> Its been almost 3 months, Im sick of this. I told her I wasnt happy with her and then in the car she cried and said she was sorry, I just said okay.
> ....sigh....
> she and I used to have fun together, now she just wants Daddy.
> 
> I know its probably just a 'keep lovin on her and be patient' but boy thats hard some days.



I'm so sorry you are going through this. I don't have any advice for you, I'm sorry. I can't imagine how hard that would be. I'm sure she will come around. 



utkscvol1 said:


> I posted this on the old thread on accident. On Part 15 a poster had put a pic of a shirt of mickey as jack sparrow that they said was taken from a pin. I am extremely sewing impaired and would love to know how to do this. My daughter would love it! If anyone can help I would be really appreciative! Thank you!



If you don't have an embroidery machine, check out HeatherSue's applique tutorial in the the first post, and it will tell you how to do it by hand. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



SOOO cute! 



anggye said:


> I LOVE all of your outfits, but the Lilo one is adorable. My husband was lurking on the boards while I was sewing and he fell in love with it!!


Your husband was lurking on the boards??? Hi husband!  




Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all



I really like this!!! Great job! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DH:
> Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optomistic.



I'm happy for the good news! I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## VBsHustla

Hi!  We were reading a trip report for a Make A Wish trip, and we saw the cutest shirts that we think featured big Pooh, Tigger, and Piglet faces. We were wondering if whoever made these adorable shirts is here and if it would be okay if we did something similar for our MNSSHP costumes. If it's okay, we'd love if you could post pictures and tips here or maybe PM them to us. Thanks so much! 

-Laura and Jen


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I had to laugh a little just now.... I realized the picture of the bow I made to match Taylor's boo outfit didn't show up, I couldn't figure out why and I just saw the link was edited.... the name of the picture file was boo bow, but I didn't put spaces between any of the words so it replaced the first four letters with stars.... I wasn't using a bad word I swear


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I had to laugh a little just now.... I realized the picture of the bow I made to match Taylor's boo outfit didn't show up, I couldn't figure out why and I just saw the link was edited.... the name of the picture file was boo bow, but I didn't put spaces between any of the words so it replaced the first four letters with stars.... I wasn't using a bad word I swear




That happened to me when I tried to post a link to the "boo baby doll"


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Marah!  So happy to see the family pictures!  I needed a good pick me up today!  So happy for you all!


----------



## emcreative

Thank you so much!  Everyone has been so wonderful, yesterday did feel like a celebration!


----------



## teresajoy

I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too! 

I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:






And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!  
These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric. 






That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.

They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather! 






That is Hillary's little brother, Drew in the background taking a picture! 

Girls being silly:





And, one of Arminda and Tis' His Royal Majesty Prince Sweet Pea (or just Prince Sweet Pea for short):


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!
> These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.
> 
> They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's little brother, Drew in the background taking a picture!
> 
> Girls being silly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, one of Arminda and Tis' His Royal Majesty Prince Sweet Pea (or just Prince Sweet Pea for short):




BUSY! BUSY! BUSY!  The outfits all look great!  

I have to say I love all the outfits for mom's and daughters...ugh...I just need to find motivation to sew Katie's Vida...yep...still haven't sewn it together...I just cry everytime I go in there...hard to see thru tears!  I have to get busy, it's her dress for the beach and we leave in 9 days.


----------



## lori123

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!
> These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.
> 
> They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather!



LOVE the fabric - and how sweet of you to make dresses for the neighbor girls!  Now - if I could ask a technical question about the pattern - besides the gathering/elastic at the bodice is there anything different on this pattern than the portrait peasant?


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> BUSY! BUSY! BUSY!  The outfits all look great!
> 
> I have to say I love all the outfits for mom's and daughters...ugh...I just need to find motivation to sew Katie's Vida...yep...still haven't sewn it together...I just cry everytime I go in there...hard to see thru tears!  I have to get busy, it's her dress for the beach and we leave in 9 days.



Oh honey  



lori123 said:


> LOVE the fabric - and how sweet of you to make dresses for the neighbor girls!  Now - if I could ask a technical question about the pattern - besides the gathering/elastic at the bodice is there anything different on this pattern than the portrait peasant?



Thanks!  I was pretty pleased with how they came out!

Ok, as far as the differences, let's see if I can remember them!!!

1.) The front of the bodice is lower than the back of the bodice, giving it more of an tweenish feel to the fit. As you can see from the pictures it's not too low on the girls, but it does give a different feel to it than the Portrait Peasant (PP).

2.) The sleeves have a different shape to them than the PP. 

3.)The skirt isn't just a straight piece, it is narrower at the top and curves out.

4) The way Carla has you sew in the elastic at the waist is very cool! 

5.) This isn't a difference, but thought I'd point it out, because I wondered when I firs saw it. The top is a separate piece than the bottom.

6.) The PP doesn't go up to a size that fits Arminda, but this one does!! 

7.)Carla explains a little differently how to assemble the bodice, but to be honest, I just put it together like the PP one, I found that to be easier for me. 

If you don't own the PP, I would still buy that one first, but I would eventually think of buying this one too.


----------



## lori123

teresajoy said:


> Oh honey
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I was pretty pleased with how they came out!
> 
> Ok, as far as the differences, let's see if I can remember them!!!
> 
> 1.) The front of the bodice is lower than the back of the bodice, giving it more of an tweenish feel to the fit. As you can see from the pictures it's not too low on the girls, but it does give a different feel to it than the Portrait Peasant (PP).
> 
> 2.) The sleeves have a different shape to them than the PP.
> 
> 3.)The skirt isn't just a straight piece, it is narrower at the top and curves out.
> 
> 4) The way Carla has you sew in the elastic at the waist is very cool!
> 
> 5.) This isn't a difference, but thought I'd point it out, because I wondered when I firs saw it. The top is a separate piece than the bottom.
> 
> 6.) The PP doesn't go up to a size that fits Arminda, but this one does!!
> 
> 7.)Carla explains a little differently how to assemble the bodice, but to be honest, I just put it together like the PP one, I found that to be easier for me.
> 
> If you don't own the PP, I would still buy that one first, but I would eventually think of buying this one too.



Oh - ok - thanks for the info!!!  I have the PP and love it - just wasn't sure I needed both.  The sizing thing is nice....


----------



## teresajoy

Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.




Hugs & Prayers for your family.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.




  I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!
> These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.
> 
> They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's little brother, Drew in the background taking a picture!
> 
> Girls being silly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, one of Arminda and Tis' His Royal Majesty Prince Sweet Pea (or just Prince Sweet Pea for short):



I love these; they're awesome!  I can't wait to get this pattern



teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.



I'm praying for him,and for your family.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> I use a low heat hot glue gun.... I line the sides of the bottle caps and put a little in the center.... seems to hold really good.... I let Taylor wear some to school to really test them to make sure they wouldn't fall apart....now I just have to figure out how to pack them without crushing them.
> 
> .



I used an empty wipes box to pack our bows in.  I packed each outfit in an individual ziplock bag and the bows and bling in wipes boxes.


----------



## princessmom29

Floridamomof2 said:


> Thank you...yes I did cut it on the on the bias... I think it just should not have been topstitched.  Where the sides meet the front it went together fine.  I will take it out.
> 
> Thank you again.... I see you are in Mobile... I am in Pensacola... heading over to the Eastern Shore today to take advantage of the tax free and hit the pop jets.



We love those fountians! We had a play date there friday!!! Are there any fabric stores in Pensacola that would be worth the drive?


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> Lauren's version of the Molly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the adult Meghan version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am 24 weeks pregnant in this picture, so the fit is fairly forgiving.


You both look GREAT in the tops/dress!



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DH:
> Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optomistic.


So glad he is doing well enough to be released



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!
> These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.
> 
> They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's little brother, Drew in the background taking a picture!
> 
> Girls being silly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, one of Arminda and Tis' His Royal Majesty Prince Sweet Pea (or just Prince Sweet Pea for short):


Love your top and all the girls look so wonderful in theres!  So sweet of you to make them for all the girls.  I still can't believe you did them all in 1 day!  



teresajoy said:


> Thanks!  I was pretty pleased with how they came out!
> 
> Ok, as far as the differences, let's see if I can remember them!!!
> 
> 1.) The front of the bodice is lower than the back of the bodice, giving it more of an tweenish feel to the fit. As you can see from the pictures it's not too low on the girls, but it does give a different feel to it than the Portrait Peasant (PP).
> 
> 2.) The sleeves have a different shape to them than the PP.
> 
> 3.)The skirt isn't just a straight piece, it is narrower at the top and curves out.
> 
> 4) The way Carla has you sew in the elastic at the waist is very cool!
> 
> 5.) This isn't a difference, but thought I'd point it out, because I wondered when I firs saw it. The top is a separate piece than the bottom.
> 
> 6.) The PP doesn't go up to a size that fits Arminda, but this one does!!
> 
> 7.)Carla explains a little differently how to assemble the bodice, but to be honest, I just put it together like the PP one, I found that to be easier for me.
> 
> If you don't own the PP, I would still buy that one first, but I would eventually think of buying this one too.


Great info on the differences!  I really love both patterns and I find them so different.  I love them both.  I also feel the shape of this neckline is a bit different.



teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.


Praying for Brian's dad!


----------



## emcreative

Posting some items for our various fairy godmothers, because I can now! ((Hugs)) You've helped make the adoption/celebration events to remember!
















(and to the fairy godmother who dropped some patterns my way- BOY PATTERNS!- thank you  thank you  thank you! )




Also- the first outfit I've ever sewn, the NON-EDITED version, lol!
(I still laugh when I see that I appliqued the star 'uppy down")


----------



## 3huskymom

FYI...I just posted day one of our trip to my Lavender Ladybug blog. The link is in my signature. 

Marah- I love all of the outfits the boys wore, they certainly had some special fairy godmothers!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> I have seen it twice and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  So do DD11 (saw it at 10 and 11) and DS (saw it at 9).  I think she will love it.  Just be prepared for the fact that it is longish (about 3 hours).  It is amazing!  Dorothy is not in it but her presence is implied in one scene.  DO NOT make a Dorothy custom  AimeeG has a great Wicked custom. She is in Disneyworld right now but I'm sure she'll post it for you if you PM her when she gets back.  I made a flying  flying monkey shirt for Seth.


I love the flying monkey shirt!  Those things scared me to death when I was a kid. I hated that part of the Wizard of Oz movie.


mirandag819 said:


> Okay while I am taking a quick break from the million things I have to do this weekend to get ready for our trip (We leave in 1 week!).... here is what I got done so far this week.
> 
> For Chef Mickey's (I may make an apron too if I have time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at a "by hand" applique.... It was late at night and I wanted to get it done now and didn't have time to wait for a file to be emailed... very simple, but I think it looks okay.... probably need an applique foot if I ever to decide to do more that way, but I love using my embroidery machine too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a very very simple chip and dale since I wanted to finish something quickly when I got back in town just so I could get myself going again, not sure if she will wear it or not, it will be a backup in case she needs to change more then 3-4 times a day....Taylor's hair is wild here.... this is what it looks like when she wakes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made lots of bows for outfits I had already finished awhile ago this week.... and still have lots more to make, here are some of the ones I got done:
> 
> For her safari outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her green, pink, and black zebra print outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Chef Mickey's and her "It all started with a mouse" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her birthday outfit, and maybe her dessert party outfit, although I did make 1 big bow for that outfit already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her dress with all the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her 101 Dalmations outfit with cruella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her Boo outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished her Ohana outfit... I planned to do pants with Lilo and Stitch too... but I am running out of time so I just made it dress length instead of shirt length and called it a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is without the petti....  I can't decide if it looks right with the petti on this one or not, since I was planning a shirt without a petti when I made it, not sure if it is quite wide enough for the petti or not.





ncmomof2 said:


> I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the AK dress for my older girl and 6 applique t-shirts.


I love these.  Your Daughter is going to be the best dressed girl in Walt Disney World.  


ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, just a very quick drive by to thank you for your prayers.  DH has been admitted, he's having Atrial Fib which is an abnormal electrical impulse basically causing the top chambers of the heart to flutter instead of beating strongly.  They've ruled out a heart attack for now, and are giving him meds overnight to keep his heart rate from getting too high.  A Fib is something a lot of people deal with, but they're usually older, so this is a bit different.  They're doing a bunch more tests tomorrow, especially since they're still not able to get his heart into anything like a normal rhythm.  On the other hand, it was a night out without the kids; our first ER date.  Keep up the prayers, if ya can, and pray for my mom since she's trying to keep the kids alive while I'm otherwise engaged (trust me, it's harder than you'd think)
> Thanks again ladies (and Tom)
> Nicole


Glad to hear he is improving.


Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> ad
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all


Aww isn't she cute. I love the dress.


teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!
> These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.
> 
> They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather!


Boy have you been busy!  I love your top and the girls look so pretty in those dresses.  The aprons are really cute too!


teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.


I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## emcreative

3huskymom said:


> Marah- I love all of the outfits the boys wore, they certainly had some special fairy godmothers!



I agree.  I can't believe all the people who went out of their way with hand-me-downs, sewing help, surprises, you name it!  Wait-no I can believe it, you are all such a special bunch!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Who here as sewn with dupioni  silk? How was it to work with? Anything I should know about it?


Marah- I had someone who gave me a bunch of patterns and fabric and I think some of the patterns are boy and the fabric is corduroy and very boy, brown and gray- are you interested? Id be happy to stick it in the mail to you- PM me.


----------



## LisaZoe

So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):










It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.




That's beautiful, Lisa!  Now we just need Fluffy Size!


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> That's beautiful, Lisa!  Now we just need Fluffy Size!



I decided to try on the 'fit' dress last night because it just looked so big after doing girls' dresses for so long. It was very snug in the chest and tummy but I was able to get it on (and just as importantly get it off)... and I'm not even close to a size 8 (not by way too many sizes to narrow it further). I bet the pattern could be adjusted for more 'fluff' room.   I was thinking it might be a very comfortable style. It's not exactly a shape flattering design but I'm more about comfort these days than fashion.  I think it could be really cute as a maternity tunic.


----------



## Sandi S

emcreative said:


> Posting some items for our various fairy godmothers, because I can now! ((Hugs)) You've helped make the adoption/celebration events to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and to the fairy godmother who dropped some patterns my way- BOY PATTERNS!- thank you  thank you  thank you! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- the first outfit I've ever sewn, the NON-EDITED version, lol!
> (I still laugh when I see that I appliqued the star 'uppy down")



Congratulations on the adoption - what a precious little pair of SWEETHEARTS!

Do you ever sew Ottobre? They have the best boy patterns ever. Here are a few things I've made for my boys from Ottobre:


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.



Teresa, you are always so supportive to so many people when they are having good times and bad.  I am sorry you are going through this.  Lots of well wishes coming your way from me! 



LisaZoe said:


> So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.



PLEASE ask the woman to model it ( or you if you want to) it makes it tough to tell what it would look like on your dress form.  I can only imagine what it would be like to have matching or coordinating mother daughter dresses!!  Oh and Pooh sized is definatey a must!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the AK dress for my older girl and 6 applique t-shirts.


She is just too cute!  Great job on the dresses too!



Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all


Super cute!  Your DD looks like she thinks it is perfect!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> New CarlaC and SisBoom pattern available on YCMT this morning! The Meghan peasant for Mom and older girls, and the Molly peasant for the girls.
> 
> VERY easily constructed and goes together quickly!


Those are great!  Do you have more photos of the 2nd dress?



minnie2 said:


> The new Meghan and Molly dress/top!  I LOVE this top!  I even think Nikki is wearing hers the 1st day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Nikki stole my top!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This top goes together so easily!  I am sensing many more in my future!


Love those!




snubie said:


> Lauren's version of the Molly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the adult Meghan version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am 24 weeks pregnant in this picture, so the fit is fairly forgiving.


How cute!  You look awesome!



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DH:
> Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optomistic.


Continued prayers for you DH & family.



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing whith sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then I planned on making Arminda and Lydia peasant dresses too, but our neighbor girl, Shelby was over, so I decided to make her one too. After I finished the three, another neighbor girl came over and loved the dresses, so I made one for her too. Needles to say, this dress is very fast to make!! There is no gathering!!! YIPEE!!!
> These are from the Molly pattern, made with Sis Boom fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shelby, Lydia, Arminda, and Hillary.
> 
> They started a lemonade stand the other day and asked me to make them aprons, so I did. Heather worked her magic with the digitizing and sent me all their names all pretty for me to stitch out onto the aprons. Thanks Heather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's little brother, Drew in the background taking a picture!


WOW!  Those are all wonderful!



teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.


Prayers for your FIL and family.



emcreative said:


> Posting some items for our various fairy godmothers, because I can now! ((Hugs)) You've helped make the adoption/celebration events to remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and to the fairy godmother who dropped some patterns my way- BOY PATTERNS!-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- the first outfit I've ever sewn, the NON-EDITED version, lol!
> (I still laugh when I see that I appliqued the star 'uppy down")


LOVING all the photos!!!

Could I read your super secret trip report?  I was in WDW when you started it.



3huskymom said:


> FYI...I just posted day one of our trip to my Lavender Ladybug blog. The link is in my signature.
> 
> Marah- I love all of the outfits the boys wore, they certainly had some special fairy godmothers!


Great TR!  Did you skip Toy Story Mania?  How cool that you got to see all those characters at the end of the day.  I had read that once but forgot about it.  I'll have to keep that in mind for my next trip.



LisaZoe said:


> So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.


Cool!  I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.



That is awesome!!!



Sandi S said:


> Congratulations on the adoption - what a precious little pair of SWEETHEARTS!
> 
> Do you ever sew Ottobre? They have the best boy patterns ever. Here are a few things I've made for my boys from Ottobre:



Love what you've done, but I'm really, really, really askeered of knit; did I mention I have a fear of knit?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Public Service Announcement for new embroidery machine users:

Ya know how, when you get a machine of any kind, there's something in the manual about changing needles, etc. etc. (blah blah blah)

And ya know how on a sewing machine, it's important, sure- but not *that *important  kwim?

Well.... on an embroidery machine; particularly the brother PES700ii, um, ahh, it matters.  A lot.  A super lot.  When they say change it every 6-8 sewing hours.  They really, really mean it.  Because, and of course this is all theoretical, if you don't, then bad things happen.  Like, say, thread breaking and fraying every 10 stitches or so when you're working on a huge project with a deadline and it takes 4 hours to stitch each design that should take 20 minutes and it's pulling funny and nothing lines up right and you're ready to scream, or throw the stupid machine out the window or maybe, just maybe, throw yourself out the window 'cause you're losing your religion over it.  And then, just theoretically, you might go to the Brother dealership, and they might very sweetly show you to where the new needles are and murmur about how everyone takes time to learn and did you know that classes were available while you stand there looking really, really like you're on an episode of dumb human tricks...

Not that I know all this from experience, or anything.

And I'm not saying that y'all aren't a whole lot smarter than the theoretical chick I'm talking about, but just in case...


----------



## teresajoy

kathyell said:


> Just had to share something, though I wish I could catch up and see what people have been making but it's too dang slow and hard to see on my mobile phone. We're at Disney  and we went to DHS yesterday morning. My girl was in a simple Cars shirt and shorts that I made. As we met the Up guys in the animation building, 'Karl' from Up fingered my DDs shirrt, pointed to me, and then mimed sewing. (Asking me without talking if I made it.) I nodded, and 'Karl' clapped for me while I bowed.
> 
> This is going to sound kind of dumb because it choked me up a little. It was like someone said to me, "Wow, I can see that you love your daughter." (I know you can love 'em without sewing things too, but that's what it felt like just then.) It was really great, even though I felt a little silly reacting that way.
> 
> Well, I can't type anymore on my tiny phone keyboard, but I had to share that with some people who might understand.



That is so sweet!  

When we were at DHS in may, Lydia was wearing her Wall-E dress to meet Handy Manny, and he did the same thing with the sewing motion! THEN he KISSED me!  (please no one feel the need to tell me that he was probably a girl) I'm pretty sure Brian got a little jealous!  Isn't it great when the characters notice and mention the outfits! It made me so happy. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry to keep editing...
> I wanted to add photos to *Carla's Flickr group*- but I dont want to load stuff to flickr, and then load it to her page, I want to load it directly from my saved files, OR from webshots if thats even possible...
> is there a way to do this that I am missing?
> can you post the link again?



I haven't figured out how to do it either. I don't have a pro account, so I can only have 200 pictures in my photostream at once. I think that other people can still see the pictures if we add them to a group though. But, I'm not sure. I deleted a bunch of the pictures I already had there to upload pictures to put in Carla's Flickr group. I'm still not sure if I really had to. 




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Look at this smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her telling us good by...I love this picture...we had such a great visit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...I promise...no more depressing talk...I will get back to sewing!



Kim, these are such beautiful and special pictures. They made me cry! 


fairygoodmother said:


> Oh Heather Sue where are you?
> 
> Karen here at Darla's house. I was reading your TR the other night. Right after the most perfect picture ever of Sawyer meeting Prince Charming there was a picture of Drizella giving Sawyer kisses when he was eating.
> 
> Darla is going to make Olivia a Drizella costume. I found the most obnoxious green chiffon on . I am not sure if Darla does not believe me that there is chiffon in Drizella's dress or that she does not want to sew chiffon.
> 
> Could you please post the picture of Drizella talking to Sawyer?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Darla here - I thought Karen was just READING the boards.  Shame on her!
> And for the record...I believe, I just don't want to sew chiffon.  I would rather allow her to dye Aurora than to sew chiffon.  Not really.  But close.
> I would, however, love to see the picture of Drizella and Sawyer.
> 
> Please & Thank You



I hate sewing chiffon too! I need to make a Drizella costume for Arminda, could you PM me where you found the obnoxious chiffon?



HeatherSue said:


> It was so funny, he'd peek up whenever he thought she was gone and then he'd see her standing there and he'd go right back to his dessert.  It was all for naught, you could hear her screeching
> "SAAAAAAAAAAAAWYEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!  I'M COMING BACK FOR YOU SAWYER!!!!" all the way across the restaurant!   And she did!  She kept coming back!  That is one of my all-time favorite Disney memories!



It really was wonderful! 


HeatherSue said:


> Guess what I was doing 15 years ago today??  Here are some hints!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry and Corey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me holding Courtney (my honorary flower girl and my niece), with Corey and Becca (my flower girl):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Teresa was doing 15 years ago today.  She was my matron of honor, Brian was a groomsman, and Corey was my "flower boy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Teresa was doing 21 years ago today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I was doing 21 years ago today.  I was Teresa's maid of honor, I was 13 (in the burgundy dress)!:



Oh Heather, you made me cry! 

Corey was a cute little booger boy, wasn't he! Did anyone notice he is carrying flowers? He wouldn't carry the pillow, he wanted my flowers! I walked with him down the aisle, and I was in Mommy mode and didn't think much of it until we were halfway down the aisle! That is also when I realized I'd walked halfway down the aisle bent over talking to corey! I did straighten up and look forward after that! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Happy Anniversary Teresa and Heather And Brian and Henry I hadn't realized you had the same anniversary.
> Corey was so blonde! Me made a cute flower boy! I am also curious about you having no sleeves and teresa having long sleeves? I had long sleeves too and I got married at the end of June- Boy was I roasting!!



I have to say no one has ever asked us that before. Hmm, a reason??? I liked that dress and Heather liked the one she wore!  I had that pattern picked out long before I had Brian picked out! 


The wedding and reception were both inside with air conditioning, and our car had A/C, so I didn't have to worry about the heat too much. As Heather said, it was one of the hottest summers I can ever remember. The temperatures reached the 100s many times! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Happy Anniversary to Teresa and Heather and your Husbands!  That is so cool that you both got married on Aug. 6!  For Teresa it must have been really neat to go to your sisters wedding on your wedding anniversary!  Very cool!



It was very special. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got sick of making animal print stuff for AK but was at a loss for what else to do...so I made a FOTLK dress instead- with my version of the Simba drawing that Rafiki did in the movie.  Added bonus...we definately won't be losing her at the park!!



Kristine, I absolutely LOVE this dress!!! What a great take on the Lion King!!! 


Sandi S said:


> Congratulations on the adoption - what a precious little pair of SWEETHEARTS!
> 
> Do you ever sew Ottobre? They have the best boy patterns ever. Here are a few things I've made for my boys from Ottobre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



It's great to see so many boy outfits! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa, you are always so supportive to so many people when they are having good times and bad.  I am sorry you are going through this.  Lots of well wishes coming your way from me!!



Maureen, thank you so much! 


lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  Those are all wonderful!
> 
> 
> Prayers for your FIL and family.


Thank you. 


And, many many thanks for all the wonderful comments on the dresses and the prayers for my FIL! It means so much to me.


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Public Service Announcement for new embroidery machine users:
> 
> Ya know how, when you get a machine of any kind, there's something in the manual about changing needles, etc. etc. (blah blah blah)
> 
> And ya know how on a sewing machine, it's important, sure- but not *that *important  kwim?
> 
> Well.... on an embroidery machine; particularly the brother PES700ii, um, ahh, it matters.  A lot.  A super lot.  When they say change it every 6-8 sewing hours.  They really, really mean it.  Because, and of course this is all theoretical, if you don't, then bad things happen.  Like, say, thread breaking and fraying every 10 stitches or so when you're working on a huge project with a deadline and it takes 4 hours to stitch each design that should take 20 minutes and it's pulling funny and nothing lines up right and you're ready to scream, or throw the stupid machine out the window or maybe, just maybe, throw yourself out the window 'cause you're losing your religion over it.  And then, just theoretically, you might go to the Brother dealership, and they might very sweetly show you to where the new needles are and murmur about how everyone takes time to learn and did you know that classes were available while you stand there looking really, really like you're on an episode of dumb human tricks...
> 
> Not that I know all this from experience, or anything.
> 
> And I'm not saying that y'all aren't a whole lot smarter than the theoretical chick I'm talking about, but just in case...



I meant to comment on this in my multiquote, but commented on the wrong thing!!! I hate when that happens!!1

Anyway, this was too funny!! Thanks for sharing this theoretical story with us!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

ireland_nicole said:


> Public Service Announcement for new embroidery machine users:
> 
> Ya know how, when you get a machine of any kind, there's something in the manual about changing needles, etc. etc. (blah blah blah)
> 
> And ya know how on a sewing machine, it's important, sure- but not *that *important  kwim?
> 
> Well.... on an embroidery machine; particularly the brother PES700ii, um, ahh, it matters.  A lot.  A super lot.  When they say change it every 6-8 sewing hours.  They really, really mean it.  Because, and of course this is all theoretical, if you don't, then bad things happen.  Like, say, thread breaking and fraying every 10 stitches or so when you're working on a huge project with a deadline and it takes 4 hours to stitch each design that should take 20 minutes and it's pulling funny and nothing lines up right and you're ready to scream, or throw the stupid machine out the window or maybe, just maybe, throw yourself out the window 'cause you're losing your religion over it.  And then, just theoretically, you might go to the Brother dealership, and they might very sweetly show you to where the new needles are and murmur about how everyone takes time to learn and did you know that classes were available while you stand there looking really, really like you're on an episode of dumb human tricks...
> 
> Not that I know all this from experience, or anything.
> 
> And I'm not saying that y'all aren't a whole lot smarter than the theoretical chick I'm talking about, but just in case...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I got a ruffler foot today!!! It looks kinda scary......Wasn't there a tutorial somewhere?

My JoAnn's also had some new princess fabric!!! If I can find my camera I will post a picture.


----------



## JUJU814

LisaZoe said:


> So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.



That is so beautiful!!!!! You are amazing!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I got a ruffler foot today!!! It looks kinda scary......Wasn't there a tutorial somewhere?
> 
> My JoAnn's also had some new princess fabric!!! If I can find my camera I will post a picture.



Congrats!  I want a ruffler foot!!!  Especially if it will save me time! 

Heathersue, I think you posted a few days ago that you have the generic ruffler foot from Joann's for your brother6000i.  I've been debating about getting one too, but I have heard they are rough on your machine.  Is that true?  I just got that machine and I love it!  I definitely don't want to do any harm to her.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Congrats!  I want a ruffler foot!!!  Especially if it will save me time!
> 
> Heathersue, I think you posted a few days ago that you have the generic ruffler foot from Joann's for your brother6000i.  I've been debating about getting one too, but I have heard they are rough on your machine.  Is that true?  I just got that machine and I love it!  I definitely don't want to do any harm to her.



That is the one I just got...and I have the same machine..so I just found Carla C's. Ruffler foot unruffled and am going to attempt to try it out.


----------



## mirandag819

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I got a ruffler foot today!!! It looks kinda scary......Wasn't there a tutorial somewhere?
> 
> My JoAnn's also had some new princess fabric!!! If I can find my camera I will post a picture.



Carla C's tutorial is free and GREAT! 

I think I bought the same fabric yesterday... purple background with 4 princesses doing their makeup? It has a little bling on their dresses. I loved that fabric and I ususally don't like the princess prints. I don't know what I am going to do with it, I don't have time before our trip to make something with it.... I don't think. I did think it would be cute for BBB since they are doing their makeup and stuff.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


> Carla C's tutorial is free and GREAT!
> 
> I think I bought the same fabric yesterday... purple background with 4 princesses doing their makeup? It has a little bling on their dresses. I loved that fabric and I ususally don't like the princess prints. I don't know what I am going to do with it, I don't have time before our trip to make something with it.... I don't think. I did think it would be cute for BBB since they are doing their makeup and stuff.



Yep...that's it! I loved the bling on it.


----------



## tricia

I have only been lurking lately cause I have been quite busy.  We had contractors in the basement for quite a bit cause we had a flood down there last month.  They are finally done, so we get our rec. room back.  And then, last week DH goes and wins $10,000 in flooring on a radio contest.  Couldn't have won that before we had the job in the basement done.   Any way, that means that at the beg. of Sept. we will be getting hardwood up the stairs, in the hall and then in all 3 bedrooms.   Will probably mean we will have to take turns sleeping in the basement as our rooms get done, but at least the basement has carpet and furniture in it again. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Other than the fact that it costs more points do go over christmas I would LOVE to not have to shuffle between my parent's and the in laws and be far, far away! Doubt I will talk DH into it anytime soon. We do love the weather in May
> 
> I discovered this store on ebay that has great prices- do your searches on characters "Tinkerbell" "Pooh" etc
> jhonybarba is the ebay id, but her store is The Pirate's Royal Bootie
> the pooh was 5.79 a yard and she has a very similar, slightly brighter print with out the emoridered look for 4.79
> the Tink was $4.99 a yard
> and her shipping was cheap too
> I just saw a cute disney princess seersucker too that I had never seen before. This will cost me a little more than what it was for Walmart (which is gone and was limited) but Im glad I dont only have Joanns at $7.50+ a yard.
> She seems very friendly and has loads of positive feedback
> 
> Marah Im off to check out your blog!



I have bought from her, and I think someone else here has too.  She is great.




ncmomof2 said:


> I finished the last two dresses for my baby girl, well I might do one more.  You all know how that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the AK dress for my older girl and 6 applique t-shirts.



Very cute.  I have loved all the dresses you made for her.  Sometimes I wish I had one that little to sew for.  Then I remember the heartburn and nausea of pregnancy, the sleepless nights, the fact that my youngest is 8, etc. etc. and the feeling kinda goes away.    



Sapper383 said:


> After the lovel comments about my first ever sewing project ( pillow case dress) and the recomendation of CarlaC patterns, I have made this dress for my DD for out trip to Disneyworld in September.
> 
> It's no way perfect and not up to the standard of the rest of you fantastic sewers...but hay, I'm pleased with my achievement.
> 
> So I would just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all



Great job.  Love the colours.



minnie2 said:


> The new Meghan and Molly dress/top!  I LOVE this top!  I even think Nikki is wearing hers the 1st day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Nikki stole my top!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This top goes together so easily!  I am sensing many more in my future!



Like everyones new Molly and Meghan dresses.



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DH:
> Thanks for all of your prayers and good wishes y'all, it really means a lot to me.  DH's rhythm regulated with some new meds they tried overnight and this morning, so they're sending him home with orders for the Cardiologist.   Looks like we're over the hump for now, hopefully his heart won't decide to jump into the 150-s again, or it's another visit, but we're feeling optomistic.



Glad he is doing a bit better.  That must have been quite a scare. 



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Hillary's little brother, Drew in the background taking a picture!
> 
> [/IMG]



That was all so nice of you.  (I was wondering about the little guy taking pics from behind.)



teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.



  Hope things turn out well for him too.


----------



## 3huskymom

lovesdumbo said:


> Great TR!  Did you skip Toy Story Mania?  How cool that you got to see all those characters at the end of the day.  I had read that once but forgot about it.  I'll have to keep that in mind for my next trip.



No, we did Toy Story Mania, I just forgot about it b/c we had been on it before in California. It's a great ride, just overshadowed by Hayleigh's enthusiasm over Tower of Terror.


----------



## msumissa

Well, I am happy to report that I finished 2 dresses for my girls for Cheeseburger in Caseville, we leave on Wednesday morning to set up camp in Grandma's yard.  I did twirl dresses on Friday, and OMGoodness, I could not believe all the fabric!  WOW!

But girls love them and they came out really cute.  I promise to post pics.  I also just bought the Molly peasant pattern and I will try and sew some up with the extra fabric tomorrow.  

You guys are 'sew' inspirational.


----------



## billwendy

Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland nicole- GREAT STORY

Theresa- I wanted you to know I appreciated your words of support (I think Heather also had some kind words for me too) I think both of you are terrific and so glad you have been the glue that holds us together. I pray your FIL has a FULL recovery! Cracks me up how you call the ones you love "boogers" though, when I lived in TX I heard the phrase and was always confused why someone would call someone they love snot (I say that chuckling though) I think it's cute.

Lisa- that Vida is cool! When I lose my baby fat and then some I will be looking into these! I used to be a size 8.....in fact my attic has size 6,8,10,12,14,16,18 I did donate the 6's and I think some 8s. I figured Id be content with a 10 if I could get to it- but now you have me inspired, maybe I WILL work down to a cute 8. Right now, I'm back to teetering on 18+ though. So you just keep posting those cute adult versions to keep me goin!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



Love it! love the picture too! Nice job Wendy!


----------



## VBAndrea

I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers 

First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).

The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!

For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.

OK, now lets hope the photos work:
Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.
















Could not for the life of me get a decent twirl photo, but you can admire dd's curls in this one:















Yes, you get loads of photos since this is my first real creation.  Pattern is Ellie's twirl dress from YCMT.  Fabric is from our last remaining Walmart fabric spot which is due to close next March  

And while I think I've learned to post pics, I have yet to learn multiquote, but wanted to mention:
Nicole:  glad dh is doing better and hope his new meds keep things at bay
Miranda: I too vote for the petty since the appliques show better ~ and stunning creations once again
Teresa: Keeping FIL in my thoughts and hoping for the best


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



Wendy~ That looks great...and the aqua is a great color for your mom.


----------



## mirandag819

VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not for the life of me get a decent twirl photo, but you can admire dd's curls in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you get loads of photos since this is my first real creation.  Pattern is Ellie's twirl dress from YCMT.  Fabric is from our last remaining Walmart fabric spot which is due to close next March
> 
> And while I think I've learned to post pics, I have yet to learn multiquote, but wanted to mention:
> Nicole:  glad dh is doing better and hope his new meds keep things at bay
> Miranda: I too vote for the petty since the appliques show better ~ and stunning creations once again
> Teresa: Keeping FIL in my thoughts and hoping for the best



That is soooooo pretty and she looks very happy wearing it. GREAT JOB!  I can't wait to see the Disney outfits you come up with..... I guess you will have to take some model-less pics since you want to surprise her, but you still have to share with us!


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> Had to pop in and say Hi.  I just got back from our whirl wind mini vacation to Sea World and the beach.  This is the first time that we all, kids and grandkids, have tried to vacation together.  It went really good for the most part.  The only part we need to work on is we, DH, DD(GoofyG) and her kids, are used to stopping at McD's and letting the kids play while we get our food and then we hop back into the car and eat going down the road and DS & his family wanted to take an hour for lunch.  That will have to change if we ever all drive to WDW together.  We'll never get there at that rate.  We normally make it in 21 hours, I can't imagine how long it would take stopping that long to eat each time.
> 
> Now to go back to page 1 and try and get caught up.






AMEN to the eating!  On a good note, my 3yr old made the trip down there and back in panties.  Even took her naps in them.  Also went to Sea World in panties, had a 1yr old walker.  It was a milestone trip for me!  I don't have any babies anymore.   Now trying to figure out money to try to go to Disney in Feb.  I'm really trying to see if I can swing it.  I'm going through withdraw REALLY BAD!  Darn Private School and gymnastics.  What am I going to do if they move DD5 to team gymnastics next yr.


----------



## GoofyG




----------



## GoofyG

Sorry they are BIG!  It was to many, and I was lazy and didn't want to go back and resize them.

She should have another meet in a couple of Months!   Then she will have a Santa meet in Dec.  I think the 3yr old will be doing the Santa meet.  They informed me that the 3yr old has some special talent.  I just rolled my eyes!  I don't want to think about 2 in gymnastics.

My 5yr old is going to school where she takes gymnastics.  She goes 4hrs a wk for gym, and now on Tues & Thrus they are going to do PE in the mornings.  The gymnastic kids won't do PE they will do gymnastics instead.  I guess we will see how that goes.  So she will be getting abour 6.5hrs of gymnastics now.


OH!!!!  Did anyone see the second to last picture of her?  Yes that would be a hole in her mouth!  No she didn't lose it the normal way.  We can thank the balance beam for that one.   She is very proud of the hole in her mouth though.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



Wendy your Mom is gorgeous!!! She looks absolutely fantastic in that tunic!!! Make sure you add it to the I made this section of YCMT, and Carla's Flickr group!  So, did you go up a size or make her usual size?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> ireland nicole- GREAT STORY
> 
> Theresa- I wanted you to know I appreciated your words of support (I think Heather also had some kind words for me too) I think both of you are terrific and so glad you have been the glue that holds us together. I pray your FIL has a FULL recovery! Cracks me up how you call the ones you love "boogers" though, when I lived in TX I heard the phrase and was always confused why someone would call someone they love snot (I say that chuckling though) I think it's cute.



No problem  It must be so hard for you, so anytime you need to vent a bit, you feel free to do so!   You are so kind, thank you. 

Booger,  I guess it is a funny thing to call someone, isn't it! Heather always called Corey her "little booger boy" when he was a baby because, well he always had a snotty nose! As much as I wiped it, it seems like he had a cold for the first year of his life! She still calls him that sometimes at 17!  Wow, I can't believe my baby is 17! I remember so distinctly calling his doctor in the middle of the night when he was about 3 weeks old, because he had a fever. And, I remember the first time he smiled at me, while I was talking to my Mom on the phone when he was 3 months (he was a slow smiler!). How do they do this? Grow up so fast? 

Sorry, got a bit sentimental there! That is SOOOO unlike me!  


VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.
> Could not for the life of me get a decent twirl photo, but you can admire dd's curls in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you get loads of photos since this is my first real creation.  Pattern is Ellie's twirl dress from YCMT.  Fabric is from our last remaining Walmart fabric spot which is due to close next March
> 
> And while I think I've learned to post pics, I have yet to learn multiquote, but wanted to mention:
> Nicole:  glad dh is doing better and hope his new meds keep things at bay
> Miranda: I too vote for the petty since the appliques show better ~ and stunning creations once again
> Teresa: Keeping FIL in my thoughts and hoping for the best



Her curls are fantastic!!! And, I think that is a perfectly fine twirl picture!! My poor girls get so dizzy while I try for the "perfect" twirl picture!!! I never get one on the first try!!!


----------



## NaeNae

GoofyG said:


> Don't know if everyone can see the missing tooth on her top left or not.  She had to have is pulled after she fell off the beam at practice and split it in two.  It was tough for her to get back up on that tall beam.  I was so proud of her.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofyG




----------



## minnie2

GoofyG,  Great pictures!  I have some from Nikki at that age in gymnastics.  She did it since she was 18 months and my little girl is still a huge tumbler.  I used to LOVE watching the meets.

Lisa, great dress!

emcreative,  LOVE all the pictures they are so cute!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Public Service Announcement for new embroidery machine users:
> 
> Ya know how, when you get a machine of any kind, there's something in the manual about changing needles, etc. etc. (blah blah blah)
> 
> And ya know how on a sewing machine, it's important, sure- but not *that *important  kwim?
> 
> Well.... on an embroidery machine; particularly the brother PES700ii, um, ahh, it matters.  A lot.  A super lot.  When they say change it every 6-8 sewing hours.  They really, really mean it.  Because, and of course this is all theoretical, if you don't, then bad things happen.  Like, say, thread breaking and fraying every 10 stitches or so when you're working on a huge project with a deadline and it takes 4 hours to stitch each design that should take 20 minutes and it's pulling funny and nothing lines up right and you're ready to scream, or throw the stupid machine out the window or maybe, just maybe, throw yourself out the window 'cause you're losing your religion over it.  And then, just theoretically, you might go to the Brother dealership, and they might very sweetly show you to where the new needles are and murmur about how everyone takes time to learn and did you know that classes were available while you stand there looking really, really like you're on an episode of dumb human tricks...
> 
> Not that I know all this from experience, or anything.
> 
> And I'm not saying that y'all aren't a whole lot smarter than the theoretical chick I'm talking about, but just in case...


 That theoretical person sure sounds like me....



billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??


It came out fabulous!  She looks like she LOVES it.



VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you get loads of photos since this is my first real creation.  Pattern is Ellie's twirl dress from YCMT.  Fabric is from our last remaining Walmart fabric spot which is due to close next March
> 
> And while I think I've learned to post pics, I have yet to learn multiquote, but wanted to mention:
> Nicole:  glad dh is doing better and hope his new meds keep things at bay
> Miranda: I too vote for the petty since the appliques show better ~ and stunning creations once again
> Teresa: Keeping FIL in my thoughts and hoping for the best


Great JOB!  she looks like she is having so much fun in it.

I finally finished Nikki's Tink outfit for WDW!  I think I have posted the skirt before but here is is with the top.  I hand pieced the Tink applique of Heathers design.  THANKS HEATHER !!!!!!!! I would ahve used Heather emb design in a heart beat but I have a baby hoop and Tink would have been tiny and I wanted her big so Heather let me so kindly use her image








I also finished Kyle's stitch shirt.
Sorry there are wet spots on the shirt I was trying to get off my marking pencil marks...  










Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

minnie2 said:


> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....



I am making Nemo outfits for Epcot!  My kids are younger than yours though and LOVE nemo!  There are quite a few characters to meet there too.  Could you do one of the characters that they will meet there?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does one of Carla's patterns work well for Belle's blue dress with the white shirt that she wears in the beginning of the movie?  My DD really wants me to make her that dress (if I have the time).  Does anyone have some examples they can show me?    Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I got a ruffler foot today!!! It looks kinda scary......Wasn't there a tutorial somewhere?
> 
> My JoAnn's also had some new princess fabric!!! If I can find my camera I will post a picture.




Have you tried your ruffler?  I got mine about a month ago and love it!  After reading Carala's tutorial it was not too hard to figure out.  It does save alot of time.  I bought the one that goes with my machine, a kenmore.  Good luck!

I got that princess fabric last week as well.  I am going to wait for next year's trip to use it.

I noticed someone said they were hard on your machine, is that true?


----------



## pixeegrl

teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.


 and prayers for your family


----------



## pixeegrl

LisaZoe said:


> So, I can't remember if I mentioned this before but I was asked to make a Vida for a woman, about a size 8. I was hesitant at first so we started with what I referred to as a 'fit' dress - a dress made with cheap fabric that I could mail her to see if she liked the fit and style. Well, she definitely wanted the appliqued version so we went for it. Here it is (with Zoe's pettiskirt under it to help fill out the bottom section):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used more fabric than I'm used to and was a lot more space to applique but I'm happy with the results. I really hope she'll be happy, too.  Now this fun style isn't just for the kids.



I would love to see it modeled too. A NBC one would be really cool too for an adult.


----------



## pixeegrl

ireland_nicole said:


> That is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love what you've done, but I'm really, really, really askeered of knit; did I mention I have a fear of knit?



me too!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not for the life of me get a decent twirl photo, but you can admire dd's curls in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you get loads of photos since this is my first real creation.  Pattern is Ellie's twirl dress from YCMT.  Fabric is from our last remaining Walmart fabric spot which is due to close next March
> 
> And while I think I've learned to post pics, I have yet to learn multiquote, but wanted to mention:
> Nicole:  glad dh is doing better and hope his new meds keep things at bay
> Miranda: I too vote for the petty since the appliques show better ~ and stunning creations once again
> Teresa: Keeping FIL in my thoughts and hoping for the best



FABULOUS! Yes, the ladies here are an inspiration!


----------



## pixeegrl

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



It's gorgeous! and so is your mom!


----------



## angel23321

snubie said:


> This came out amazing.  Looks like she loves it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what pattern this is?  UGH. I can't find the original post....this is the mickey/minnie dress (red, yellow, black) with the peek a boo bottom?  The OP used elastic to make the peek a boo part.  I'd would love to CASE this for my girls for chef Mickey.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...I thought I hit muti-quote...hmmm...must have a brain block this morning!

Teresa - Prayers for you and your family...I hope your FIL gets the results you pray for.  No 83 is not old to me anymore either.  My Granny would be 82 next month and she was still way to young to leave us!  80 is the new 60 she told me last week...I was complaining abaout turning 38 and she was telling me how young I was.

Wendy - You mom is beautiful and the shirt turned out great...I think she is very proud of it!




VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.




That looks so pretty and looks like it does have great twirl!

I will be in Virginia Beach next week...any good fabric shops I should drag the family to...and give PLEASE a good place for seafood!  I have never been to VABeach before...I've always lived closer to Myrtle or one of the NC Beaches...but my FIL likes VB so we are going up for a few days.  I like seafood, but nobody else does!  At MB we can usually get a good buffet that we can all eat at...are there any there?


----------



## cerberus

Hello! I am mostly a lurker, but have posted a couple of times. I was insipired to start sewing for my girls after reading through this thread. I do not usually post because I am a novice sewer, but get some help from my mom.
Anyhoo, we are having a pony party for my DD's 4th birthday. I would like to her to have a western top that does not scream "western", so I was thinking about maybe a colorful bandana top, but do not want a halter. ANY IDEAS, Please??
Here is a top I found on ebay that i thought was cutehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Boutique-Custom-Red-Bandana-Top-Decoupage-Jean-3T_W0QQitemZ110347167005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b134251d&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


Here some of the most recent dresses I made: 





This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!


----------



## minnie2

cerberus said:


> Hello! I am mostly a lurker, but have posted a couple of times. I was insipired to start sewing for my girls after reading through this thread. I do not usually post because I am a novice sewer, but get some help from my mom.
> Anyhoo, we are having a pony party for my DD's 4th birthday. I would like to her to have a western top that does not scream "western", so I was thinking about maybe a colorful bandana top, but do not want a halter. ANY IDEAS, Please??
> Here is a top I found on ebay that i thought was cutehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Boutique-Custom-Red-Bandana-Top-Decoupage-Jean-3T_W0QQitemZ110347167005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b134251d&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> 
> Here some of the most recent dresses I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!


Super cute!

I know walmart has some cute westernish fabric pretty cheap.  Maybe just make something like a simple twirl skirt? with a peasant top?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

minnie2 said:


> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....




Have you considered just doing an icon from a country?  Like just an Eiffle Tower, or just Big Ben?  It would be a sublte Epcot idea.  Or a twirl skirt with several of the icons around it.  Morocco and China stand out to me!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



That turned out great.  She looks awesome in that colour.



VBAndrea said:


> I



Great job.  Glad she ended up liking it.



minnie2 said:


> I also finished Kyle's stitch shirt.
> Sorry there are wet spots on the shirt I was trying to get off my marking pencil marks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....



Really cute Tink outfit.  Love the Stitch too. 



cerberus said:


> [
> Here some of the most recent dresses I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!



All really cute stuff.  Love the patchwork.  


GoofyG- Great photos of the gymnastics meet.  She looks so tiny to be doing all that.  And I can't believe Atticus is walking.  He must be hard to keep up with now. 

And Marah, I forgot to mention last night that I love seeing the boys in your siggy pic instead of just P & F.  They are the cutest.


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??


Your Mom is beautiful!  LOVE that top!  The fit looks perfect on her and she looks very comfortable in it.  It looks like something she would have picked out to buy for herself.  



VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.


Wow!  Great job!  Your DD sure looks happy in it!!!



GoofyG said:


>


How cute!  Love all your photos.  I can't believe your little one is walking already.  



GoofyG said:


> OH!!!!  Did anyone see the second to last picture of her?  Yes that would be a hole in her mouth!  No she didn't lose it the normal way.  We can thank the balance beam for that one.   She is very proud of the hole in her mouth though.


I did notice that hole.  I wondered if she had lost a tooth.  My 6 1/2 year old just lost her first tooth at Disney.  Her sister (10 years old) was a bit jelous of the Disney dollar so she found a baby tooth that a bit loose to pull out.



minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's Tink outfit for WDW!  I think I have posted the skirt before but here is is with the top.  I hand pieced the Tink applique of Heathers design.  THANKS HEATHER !!!!!!!! I would ahve used Heather emb design in a heart beat but I have a baby hoop and Tink would have been tiny and I wanted her big so Heather let me so kindly use her image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Kyle's stitch shirt.
> Sorry there are wet spots on the shirt I was trying to get off my marking pencil marks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....


LOVE Tink & Stitch-my Emma would LOVE Stitch but she would need teeth.  She likes Tink a bit more now that we told her she must been to leave the Disney $$$.

Good luck with the Epcot outfits, 



cerberus said:


> Hello! I am mostly a lurker, but have posted a couple of times. I was insipired to start sewing for my girls after reading through this thread. I do not usually post because I am a novice sewer, but get some help from my mom.
> Anyhoo, we are having a pony party for my DD's 4th birthday. I would like to her to have a western top that does not scream "western", so I was thinking about maybe a colorful bandana top, but do not want a halter. ANY IDEAS, Please??
> Here is a top I found on ebay that i thought was cutehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Boutique-Custom-Red-Bandana-Top-Decoupage-Jean-3T_W0QQitemZ110347167005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b134251d&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> 
> Here some of the most recent dresses I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!



Those dresses are adorable!  JoAnn's also has bandana fabric.  Couldn't you make a pillowcase top like the dresses?


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



Your mom is GORGEOUS!  The tunic looks fantastic on her!  Great job!


----------



## i12go2wdw

cerberus said:


> Hello! I am mostly a lurker, but have posted a couple of times. I was insipired to start sewing for my girls after reading through this thread. I do not usually post because I am a novice sewer, but get some help from my mom.
> Anyhoo, we are having a pony party for my DD's 4th birthday. I would like to her to have a western top that does not scream "western", so I was thinking about maybe a colorful bandana top, but do not want a halter. ANY IDEAS, Please??
> Here is a top I found on ebay that i thought was cutehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Boutique-Custom-Red-Bandana-Top-Decoupage-Jean-3T_W0QQitemZ110347167005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b134251d&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> 
> Here some of the most recent dresses I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!



Those dresses are so cute, well done, the girls are real cutties too!!
I am about to try the bandana twirly dress (using the bandana as the bodice) but that will not be a fast easy. It seems to me there is a patern on YCMT that is to use with a bandana.

Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for out trip in less than 2 weeks I got the pattern from a link someone posted here, thank you















they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one)


----------



## utkscvol1

minnie2 said:


> GoofyG,  Great pictures!  I have some from Nikki at that age in gymnastics.  She did it since she was 18 months and my little girl is still a huge tumbler.  I used to LOVE watching the meets.
> 
> Lisa, great dress!
> 
> emcreative,  LOVE all the pictures they are so cute!
> 
> That theoretical person sure sounds like me....
> 
> It came out fabulous!  She looks like she LOVES it.
> 
> 
> Great JOB!  she looks like she is having so much fun in it.
> 
> I finally finished Nikki's Tink outfit for WDW!  I think I have posted the skirt before but here is is with the top.  I hand pieced the Tink applique of Heathers design.  THANKS HEATHER !!!!!!!! I would ahve used Heather emb design in a heart beat but I have a baby hoop and Tink would have been tiny and I wanted her big so Heather let me so kindly use her image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Kyle's stitch shirt.
> Sorry there are wet spots on the shirt I was trying to get off my marking pencil marks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....





I love the tink and stitch shirt! did you make those?


----------



## tricia

Got a couple of mickey heads done for a big give.









And I happen to have a model in the same size.





The T-shirt is not really wonky the way it looks.  It's just that this DS always looks like and unmade bed.  Even when I put new or freshly pressed clothes on him.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> I decided to try on the 'fit' dress last night because it just looked so big after doing girls' dresses for so long. It was very snug in the chest and tummy but I was able to get it on (and just as importantly get it off)... and I'm not even close to a size 8 (not by way too many sizes to narrow it further). I bet the pattern could be adjusted for more 'fluff' room.   I was thinking it might be a very comfortable style. It's not exactly a shape flattering design but I'm more about comfort these days than fashion.  I think it could be really cute as a maternity tunic.



I love this. But I think for a woman it looks childish. But I could see it as a tunic, they are popular right now. 



Sandi S said:


> Do you ever sew Ottobre? They have the best boy patterns ever. Here are a few things I've made for my boys from Ottobre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I've seen Ottobre, but never paid attention to it. Your outfit look great. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is the one I just got...and I have the same machine..so I just found Carla C's. Ruffler foot unruffled and am going to attempt to try it out.



Be careful. I had the 6000i and Brother told me that it didn't have a ruffler for it. I found an old singer ruffler that worked. Unfortunately, the whole feed dog contraption collapsed in my machine. I was told at the shop that the machine wasn't sturdy enough for heavy projects. It was under warranty, but it cost more to fix then I paid for the machine. I ended up buying a Janome that was a trade in. 



billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



Mom looks great, and so does her tunic. 



VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you get loads of photos since this is my first real creation.  Pattern is Ellie's twirl dress from YCMT.  Fabric is from our last remaining Walmart fabric spot which is due to close next March



CarlaC has a great bow sash that would look with this dress. Your dress is awesome. 



i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for out trip in less than 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one)



Your bags look great. I might have to try this for my next trip.


----------



## minnie2

utkscvol1 said:


> I love the tink and stitch shirt! did you make those?


Yup!  I hand pieced them
Next up Sleeping Beauty Cutie!  And Daisy Duck..



i12go2wdw said:


> Those dresses are so cute, well done, the girls are real cutties too!!
> I am about to try the bandana twirly dress (using the bandana as the bodice) but that will not be a fast easy. It seems to me there is a patern on YCMT that is to use with a bandana.
> 
> Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for out trip in less than 2 weeks I got the pattern from a link someone posted here, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one)


Great job!  I love them.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of mickey heads done for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I happen to have a model in the same size.


Super cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I will be in Virginia Beach next week...any good fabric shops I should drag the family to...and give PLEASE a good place for seafood!  I have never been to VABeach before...I've always lived closer to Myrtle or one of the NC Beaches...but my FIL likes VB so we are going up for a few days.  I like seafood, but nobody else does!  At MB we can usually get a good buffet that we can all eat at...are there any there?



If you want a good fabric shop VB is NOT the place to be.  Our Joanne's is awful -- it's small, dingy, messy and has very limited selections.  We have one Walmart with fabric, but again a small selection.  And we have a Hancock fabrics as well which is OK, but nothing grand.

The only seafood buffet restaurant I know of is Captain George's, and my sister and I affectionatley nicknamed it *Captian Cholesterol.*  I've only eaten there once, at least 10 years ago.  There were some things that were good (like the soup -- though very rich) but there was a lot of fried greasy foods.  But anyway, look on Trip Advisor and see if there are any reviews.  I guess it depends what you like.  My sister's ex loved the place, but I didn't care for it.

Good restaurants are Rockafeller's, Rudees and Waterman's.  Mahi Mahs is popular, though I've never been there.  One Fish, Two Fish is really good, but it is pricier.  And two local restaurants that are nice are Steinhilber's and Blue Petes.  Steinhilber's is one of our favorites, but it's not really a family restaurant (no kids menu).

My sister is out of town, but I'll try to remember to ask her for suggestions b/c she goes out alot.  We, on the other hand, eat at home mostly to save our money for Dis!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

VBAndrea said:


> If you want a good fabric shop VB is NOT the place to be.  Our Joanne's is awful -- it's small, dingy, messy and has very limited selections.  We have one Walmart with fabric, but again a small selection.  And we have a Hancock fabrics as well which is OK, but nothing grand.
> 
> The only seafood buffet restaurant I know of is Captain George's, and my sister and I affectionatley nicknamed it *Captian Cholesterol.*  I've only eaten there once, at least 10 years ago.  There were some things that were good (like the soup -- though very rich) but there was a lot of fried greasy foods.  But anyway, look on Trip Advisor and see if there are any reviews.  I guess it depends what you like.  My sister's ex loved the place, but I didn't care for it.
> 
> Good restaurants are Rockafeller's, Rudees and Waterman's.  Mahi Mahs is popular, though I've never been there.  One Fish, Two Fish is really good, but it is pricier.  And two local restaurants that are nice are Steinhilber's and Blue Petes.  Steinhilber's is one of our favorites, but it's not really a family restaurant (no kids menu).
> 
> My sister is out of town, but I'll try to remember to ask her for suggestions b/c she goes out alot.  We, on the other hand, eat at home mostly to save our money for Dis!



Thanks!  I think we may have to stick to a resturant...no buffet...they have several at MB that are really good and offer really good selections.  

Okay...you have exactly 3 more places to buy fabric than I do!   They took my WM fabric away in April and now I must drive about 30 minutes to get to a fabric store...or I can go to the local quilt shop...WAY overpriced!!!!  We don't eat out that much either...but when I must go on a mini vacation with my FIL, I will eat out!  and I will eat seafood...I don't care what the rest of them want!  (Patrick loves shrimp too!)


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> I love this. But I think for a woman it looks childish. But I could see it as a tunic, they are popular right now.



I think this lady needs a little fun in her life right now. I would be self-conscious wearing something like this but then I'm hesitant to wear a purchased character tee anywhere but Disney.  That seems to be common for adults - we find it hard to let the child in us come out which is why Disney is so popular for adults as well as kids IMHO.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> I think this lady needs a little fun in her life right now. I would be self-conscious wearing something like this but then I'm hesitant to wear a purchased character tee anywhere but Disney.  That seems to be common for adults - we find it hard to let the child in us come out which is why Disney is so popular for adults as well as kids IMHO.




I have to agree about being self conscious.  Although I will say that I would wear a top like that and a pair of capris to match my daughter.....but I think the look would not be a good one...for either me or the appliques. I think you have hit the nail on the proverbial head about Disney too.  It lets lots of us be who we really want to be under the disguise of vacationing at Disney!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??


It looks like she loves it.  I think you did a great job and she is beautiful in it. The color suits her very well.


snubie said:


> Lauren's version of the Molly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the adult Meghan version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am 24 weeks pregnant in this picture, so the fit is fairly forgiving.


I love the dress you made for DD.  You look adorable, it makes a great maternity top.  How are you feeling?


VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all    (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not for the life of me get a decent twirl photo, but you can admire dd's curls in this one:


Great job on your first dress!  I love back to school dresses.



minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's Tink outfit for WDW!  I think I have posted the skirt before but here is is with the top.  I hand pieced the Tink applique of Heathers design.  THANKS HEATHER !!!!!!!! I would ahve used Heather emb design in a heart beat but I have a baby hoop and Tink would have been tiny and I wanted her big so Heather let me so kindly use her image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Kyle's stitch shirt.
> Sorry there are wet spots on the shirt I was trying to get off my marking pencil marks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day  Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....


I love the Tink Outfit!  Stitch turned out really nicely.  My DD loves Stitch and your applique turned out great.  


cerberus said:


> Hello! I am mostly a lurker, but have posted a couple of times. I was insipired to start sewing for my girls after reading through this thread. I do not usually post because I am a novice sewer, but get some help from my mom.
> Anyhoo, we are having a pony party for my DD's 4th birthday. I would like to her to have a western top that does not scream "western", so I was thinking about maybe a colorful bandana top, but do not want a halter. ANY IDEAS, Please??
> Here is a top I found on ebay that i thought was cutehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Boutique-Custom-Red-Bandana-Top-Decoupage-Jean-3T_W0QQitemZ110347167005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b134251d&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> 
> Here some of the most recent dresses I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!


I love the outfits you made!  
Be Careful about posting links to Ebay auctions. *It is against the board rules*


i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for out trip in less than 2 weeks I got the pattern from a link someone posted here, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one


Those are really cute.  I should make those for the kids. They would love it if I filled it up with new toiletries.


tricia said:


> Got a couple of mickey heads done for a big give.


Cute!  


Sandi S said:


> Do you ever sew Ottobre? They have the best boy patterns ever. Here are a few things I've made for my boys from Ottobre:



These are gorgeous!! Do you use a walking foot?  Where do you find such colorful knits?    I haven't used an Ottobre pattern.  Are they from a magazine?  I have used a couple Burda patterns,  I have a pair of shorts for DS cut out from a Burda pattern.  They are german too but they have english directions and you can buy them at JoAnn's.


----------



## cerberus

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Be Careful about posting links to Ebay auctions. *It is against the board rules*



Oops sorry, did not realize that...it is NOT my auction, just using it as an example as what I was looking for.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Does anyone have clip art for the What Will you Celebrate Mickey head balloon???


----------



## cerberus

lovesdumbo said:


> Those dresses are adorable!  JoAnn's also has bandana fabric.  Couldn't you make a pillowcase top like the dresses?



I am going to try that today, I was just hoping for something for fitted and casual.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Ok, all you Facebookers...

I'm updating my My*Sweet*Sunshine page and would love some Fans!  Would you become a fan??  I'm currently adding pictures and might have a contest for my fans coming up in the next day or two...along with sneak peeks. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Westland-MI/MySweetSunshine/110994090141?ref=nf


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> Ok, all you Facebookers...
> 
> I'm updating my My*Sweet*Sunshine page and would love some Fans!  Would you become a fan??  I'm currently adding pictures and might have a contest for my fans coming up in the next day or two...along with sneak peeks.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Westland-MI/MySweetSunshine/110994090141?ref=nf



I just became a fan....and it reminded me.... I need to move the buttons on Taylor's stepsister outfit today....and then I can post some pictures of her wearing the cute outfit you made. I guess I will go do that now before I forget again. I can't wait for her to wear it at 1900 PF next Saturday! I even ordered her a stepsister's cake to match.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I just became a fan....and it reminded me.... I need to move the buttons on Taylor's stepsister outfit today....and then I can post some pictures of her wearing the cute outfit you made. I guess I will go do that now before I forget again. I can't wait for her to wear it at 1900 PF next Saturday! I even ordered her a stepsister's cake to match.



Miranda will you please pack me in your suitcase?  I will be a Mommy's Helper, Nanny/Babysitter, you name it!  It sounds like you're doing to have SO much fun!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

cerberus said:


> Oops sorry, did not realize that...it is NOT my auction, just using it as an example as what I was looking for.



We have had sellers get really mad when they found out that a link to their auctions were posted.  So I just wanted you to know.  It wasn't pretty. . .

No Harm Done. . .


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> I just became a fan....and it reminded me.... I need to move the buttons on Taylor's stepsister outfit today....and then I can post some pictures of her wearing the cute outfit you made. I guess I will go do that now before I forget again. I can't wait for her to wear it at 1900 PF next Saturday! I even ordered her a stepsister's cake to match.



I can't wait to see her in it!  Can I swipe some pictures for my ME page??  I can't believe you leave so soon!!  You should be VERY proud of yourself for all the fabulous sets that you made!!


----------



## cerberus

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> We have had sellers get really mad when they found out that a link to their auctions were posted.  So I just wanted you to know.  It wasn't pretty. . .
> 
> No Harm Done. . .



Never thought of it that way.....hey I would have bought it just for the shirt if it was in a bigger size! I have search the internet and come up with nothing.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I meant to post this yesterday but I forgot.  JoAnn's is having a weekend sale and they have the little  Cricut (not the expression) on sale for $99.  Sale ends today.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Miranda will you please pack me in your suitcase?  I will be a Mommy's Helper, Nanny/Babysitter, you name it!  It sounds like you're doing to have SO much fun!



HAHA which suitcase? Taylor and I are already going to have 2 large ones a piece. Thank goodness DH is going so he can help carry bags HEHE. I am already thinking we may also need DH's 2nd bag...thankfully we fly Southwest so we get 2 free bags each. My mom and sister go with us to help, not that I think Taylor will want anyone to help with her besides Daddy, but we'd love to have you along for the party. 

I am getting sooooooooooo excited! DH is on his way and should get here Monday or Tuesday I think. There are so many things we are doing for the first time this trip, I am just a big kid bouncing up and down right now. Taylor has never worn customs at the world, she has never done BBB, never ordered a custom cake, never done VIP tour, the dessert party, ect. Not to mention DH getting to come home to go with us! YAY I can't wait!


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> I can't wait to see her in it!  Can I swipe some pictures for my ME page??  I can't believe you leave so soon!!  You should be VERY proud of yourself for all the fabulous sets that you made!!



Sure..... I will post them this afternoon....you should be able to copy them, but if you can't let me know and I will email them to you. I will try to get a good shot of the bows too. When we get back I will have some pics of her with the Tremaine family.... feel free to use  them too if you want. 

Awwww thank you, I still can't believe I learned to sew and made so much for this trip in such a short time....thank you for the encouragement along the way! Your stepsisters outfit is still one of the ones I am the most excited for her to wear.


----------



## emcreative

Please let me know how you like the VIP tour...are you having it at one day/park or more?

I kinda daydream about us getting one for next time, especially for DHS, but we'll see what money is like by then, especially since somehow The Husband decided on both Deluxe Dining AND the moderate hotel


----------



## cerberus

mirandag819 said:


> Sure..... I will post them this afternoon....you should be able to copy them, but if you can't let me know and I will email them to you. I will try to get a good shot of the bows too.
> 
> Awwww thank you, I still can't believe I learned to sew and made so much for this trip in such a short time....thank you for the encouragement along the way! Your stepsisters outfit is still one of the ones I am the most excited for her to wear.



I went to your blog and saw some of the outfits you made, they look great. Sewing does not come naturally to me, but I still enjoy it. I have been enjoying using my mom's embroidery machine, it is much easier than sewing!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> Sure..... I will post them this afternoon....you should be able to copy them, but if you can't let me know and I will email them to you. I will try to get a good shot of the bows too. When we get back I will have some pics of her with the Tremaine family.... feel free to use  them too if you want.
> 
> Awwww thank you, I still can't believe I learned to sew and made so much for this trip in such a short time....thank you for the encouragement along the way! *Your stepsisters outfit is still one of the ones I am the most excited for her to wear*.



Thank you!  That means ALOT to me, especially coming from another sew-er


----------



## bclydia

teresajoy said:


> Some of you might have noticed that I haven't been on here much lately. I've been really missing everyone too!! But, I thought I'd explain a little bit about what's been going on. As many of you probably know, we found out the other week that Brian's Dad has bladder cancer.  He had surgery to remove it, and it was quite a bit larger than they had anticipated. The doctor told Brian that the cancer was incurable.  We were really worried that my FIL wouldn't have much longer to live. Yesterday Brian took his Dad to his appointment and got some more sort of answers. The pathology report had come back, and it was in fact a very agresive form of cancer.  But, the doctor is really hoping that he got it all. The doctor gave my FIL 3 options: 1. Inject a form of tuberculosis into the bladder 2. Chemo treatments 3. Wait 5 weeks and go back in to see if the cancer is still there. The hope here is that there will be no cancer left and the doctor got it all. I'm not sure if they would still do some chemo at that point or not.  They chose option 3. My FIL also has emphasima, so he doesn't breathe very well and that has me worried too. He is 83 years old, which I guess is old, but to me he doesn't seem old at all, he's Brian's Daddy, you know? So, it's been a real emotional rollercoaster around here for the last few weeks. If you pray, please pray that the cancer is gone and at the 5 week checkup my FIL will have a clean bill of health. He's a grumpy old booger, but I love him dearly.



Praying for your FIL Teresa!  



i12go2wdw said:


> Those dresses are so cute, well done, the girls are real cutties too!!
> I am about to try the bandana twirly dress (using the bandana as the bodice) but that will not be a fast easy. It seems to me there is a patern on YCMT that is to use with a bandana.
> 
> Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for our trip in less than 2 weeks I got the pattern from a link someone posted here, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one)



Thanks for posting those Christine! They are great!
Could you post the link please?  I would love to make some.  I'm thinking that
in a chic quilting fabric, maybe Michael Miller or something, that they would make a nice Christmas gift for family.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Please let me know how you like the VIP tour...are you having it at one day/park or more?
> 
> I kinda daydream about us getting one for next time, especially for DHS, but we'll see what money is like by then, especially since somehow The Husband decided on both Deluxe Dining AND the moderate hotel



I will. We are doing it 2 days.... at Magic Kingdom Sunday on Taylor's birthday...and at Hollywood Studios on Wednesday for my birthday. I think with all the shows at HS that is where it will be the best. I know it is the least favorite park of a lot of people, but it is one of my favorites. The tours are ridiculously expensive, so I hope it doesn't spoil me too bad... I know we can't do it every trip. This year it is totally a birthday splurge, plus we are saving a ton with the R&R rate at SoG and the military passes, plus I have like $2000 in Disney gift cards I earned online which will cover food and souvenirs, so it makes it easier to justify the cost.


----------



## utkscvol1

Ok, I am shameless coming and asking for help. I found this thread a few days ago and at 32 have no clue about sewing or anything to do with sewing. But the shirts that I have seen on here with the embroidered characters are awesome and I would love to be able to get my hands on a couple of them before our trip in 32 days.  If there's anyone that can lend me a hand or would be willing to do it for a fee, would you please pm me. I have a cricut with all the disney cartridges, we could do some trading on stuff or I can just flat out pay. Just would really like to have a few of these. Thanks in advance to anywone that can help!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> Ok, all you Facebookers...
> 
> I'm updating my My*Sweet*Sunshine page and would love some Fans!  Would you become a fan??  I'm currently adding pictures and might have a contest for my fans coming up in the next day or two...along with sneak peeks.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Westland-MI/MySweetSunshine/110994090141?ref=nf



I just became a fan!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for out trip in less than 2 weeks I got the pattern from a link someone posted here, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one)


Those came out great!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of mickey heads done for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I happen to have a model in the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T-shirt is not really wonky the way it looks.  It's just that this DS always looks like and unmade bed.  Even when I put new or freshly pressed clothes on him.


Great job!  I'm sure they will be loved!



cerberus said:


> I am going to try that today, I was just hoping for something for fitted and casual.


You should try Carla's portrait peasant top.  It is really easy and would be super cute in bandana fabric!



emcreative said:


> Please let me know how you like the VIP tour...are you having it at one day/park or more?
> 
> I kinda daydream about us getting one for next time, especially for DHS, but we'll see what money is like by then, especially since somehow The Husband decided on both Deluxe Dining AND the moderate hotel


Will your now 9 year old be 10 by then?  I couldn't bear to pay the price on the "regular" DDP for my 10 year old.  Have you given any thought to say a deluxe room at Boardwalk Inn.  They fit 6 plus 1 under 3.  And they come with a club level lounge so you'd get the lounge for breakfast and snacks all day and evening appetizers and desserts.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> I think this lady needs a little fun in her life right now. I would be self-conscious wearing something like this but then I'm hesitant to wear a purchased character tee anywhere but Disney.  That seems to be common for adults - we find it hard to let the child in us come out which is why Disney is so popular for adults as well as kids IMHO.



Well, I guess I would wear it to Disney to.  But I think I could wear it as a tunic with leggings, if I were a 8 that is. 



cerberus said:


> Oops sorry, did not realize that...it is NOT my auction, just using it as an example as what I was looking for.



I think YCMT has a bandana pattern.


----------



## pixeegrl

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...I thought I hit muti-quote...hmmm...must have a brain block this morning!
> 
> Teresa - Prayers for you and your family...I hope your FIL gets the results you pray for.  No 83 is not old to me anymore either.  My Granny would be 82 next month and she was still way to young to leave us!  80 is the new 60 she told me last week...I was complaining abaout turning 38 and she was telling me how young I was.
> 
> Wendy - You mom is beautiful and the shirt turned out great...I think she is very proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so pretty and looks like it does have great twirl!
> 
> I will be in Virginia Beach next week...any good fabric shops I should drag the family to...and give PLEASE a good place for seafood!  I have never been to VABeach before...I've always lived closer to Myrtle or one of the NC Beaches...but my FIL likes VB so we are going up for a few days.  I like seafood, but nobody else does!  At MB we can usually get a good buffet that we can all eat at...are there any there?



JoAnn and hancock's are the only two I can think of though I think JoAnn has a better selection than Hancock's. I do like this little quilt shop even if all I do is go in and wish for fabric... http://www.whatsyourstitchnstuff.com/   Have fun. Virginia Beach Town center has a lot of really good places to eat but no real seafood. If you want good seafood take a drive up to the Eatern Shore of Virginia actoss the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (where I live) there are lots of really good places and you can visit Chincoteaugue Island and see the wild ponies.


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> Will your now 9 year old be 10 by then?  I couldn't bear to pay the price on the "regular" DDP for my 10 year old.  Have you given any thought to say a deluxe room at Boardwalk Inn.  They fit 6 plus 1 under 3.  And they come with a club level lounge so you'd get the lounge for breakfast and snacks all day and evening appetizers and desserts.




At travel time the kids will be 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2.  We did the deluxe this last time and LOVED it.  It worked for us because for various reasons (young kids, asthmatics and other special needs) we really needed times to just sit and relax in the cool air.  We packed it full of character meals and dinner shows (Fantasmic, Crystal Palace, CRT, Akershus, Hoop De Doo, Ohana) so the kids were never bored during the meal.  Plus, I figure the time we spend eating is saved having to wait in line for all the characters.

We never used a single snack credit in the parks, which was fine by us because its' a family tradition that on our last night we go to Goofy's Candy Company and use them all up!

I haven't compared the price difference between the Boardwalk "regular" dining and the CSR w/ Deluxe, so it will be interesting to see what it is.  I think, though, we really want to do deluxe again- we are usually in the parks all day long, so we'd need the food there, not at the resort.  Maybe when the kids are older (though after this trip we'll have to move up to two rooms.  )

(We did the Quick Service on a short trip- two days in the parks- and before we had really littles, and that was great then!)


----------



## Jajone

bclydia said:


> Praying for your FIL Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting those Christine! They are great!
> Could you post the link please?  I would love to make some.  I'm thinking that
> in a chic quilting fabric, maybe Michael Miller or something, that they would make a nice Christmas gift for family.


It is under boxy bags in the bookmarks.


----------



## aksunshine

Sorry I'm so behind! I have been so busy! We'll be in WDW in 15 days, and school starts tomorrow. That means I go back to work too. Anyway, here is Isabelle's asian dress I've been working on. She may have to wear a cami under it, she keeps saying the brocade is itchy!













Praying for your FIL Teresa!  

PS LOVE those personalized bags!


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Well, I guess I would wear it to Disney to.  But I think I could wear it as a tunic with leggings, if I were a 8 that is.



I wish my 8 year old (well, she'll be 8 in October) would wear something like that.  She already thinks she's too old for such styles. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I have to agree about being self conscious.  Although I will say that I would wear a top like that and a pair of capris to match my daughter.....but I think the look would not be a good one...for either me or the appliques. I think you have hit the nail on the proverbial head about Disney too.  It lets lots of us be who we really want to be under the disguise of vacationing at Disney!



Zoe and I had matching tees for one of our Disney trips. She loved being able to match. We have done 'matching' outfits casually once or twice since - mainly picking plain tees in the same color to wear with jeans. I really should put aside my concern about what strangers might think and plan for more matching tees or tops whenever we can go to Disney again.


----------



## emcreative

LOL...we dress crazy at Disney.  My kids know by now that Mom likes to take care of clothes when we travel (if nothing else we coordinate with store bought stuff!) 

I asked my oldest daughter before the last Disney trip if she just wanted to go with all her normal clothes and she said "Sheesh, mom, it wouldn't be a trip if you didn't dress us all up!"


----------



## DznyDreamz

I absolutely love these. Could you please post the link???  I'd love to make some!!  Thanks so much.



i12go2wdw said:


> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one)


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

pixeegrl said:


> JoAnn and hancock's are the only two I can think of though I think JoAnn has a better selection than Hancock's. I do like this little quilt shop even if all I do is go in and wish for fabric... http://www.whatsyourstitchnstuff.com/   Have fun. Virginia Beach Town center has a lot of really good places to eat but no real seafood. If you want good seafood take a drive up to the Eatern Shore of Virginia actoss the *Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel *(where I live) there are lots of really good places and you can visit Chincoteaugue Island and see the wild ponies.



Thanks for the info but.... ...really....me...bridge...tunnel...water...UGH!  Don't think that will ever happen...many of the girls here know my fear of bridges and the thought of that thing makes me sick!  DH really wants me to go...but I am so scared there will be a crash and I will get trapped or a thunder storm...I will need some serious meds to do that...but thanks for the ideas!  I will check out the website for you quilt shop!


----------



## lovesdumbo

aksunshine said:


> Sorry I'm so behind! I have been so busy! We'll be in WDW in 15 days, and school starts tomorrow. That means I go back to work too. Anyway, here is Isabelle's asian dress I've been working on. She may have to wear a cami under it, she keeps saying the brocade is itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for your FIL Teresa!
> 
> PS LOVE those personalized bags!


Beautiful!



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe and I had matching tees for one of our Disney trips. She loved being able to match. We have done 'matching' outfits casually once or twice since - mainly picking plain tees in the same color to wear with jeans. I really should put aside my concern about what strangers might think and plan for more matching tees or tops whenever we can go to Disney again.


Matching T's wouldn't be that "crazy" would they?  I'm hoping to make a few for myself & DD(10) for a trip in early Dec.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Hi, de-lurking to say I live in the VA Beach area.  My family loves to eat at Captain George's on Laskin Road.  It's a very popular place, and they have an all-you-can-eat buffet.  My MIL loves Croaker's on Shore Dr.  They ate there every night last week while they were down here visiting!

(oh, p.s.--you're not going to be able to get around down here without going through a tunnel.)


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



I love it; it turned out great!



VBAndrea said:


> I feel like I can now officially become a part of the Disboutiquers
> 
> First and foremeost, I owe thanks to everyone here for giving me the courage to pull my machine back out and make something I am actually proud of.  All of you have helped me find patterns that are simple, given me tips on needles, thread, topstitching, etc.  And you've all posted such beautiful, inspiring creations.  So thank you to all   (Never mind the few seams I had to rip out and redo).
> 
> The story behind the dress is that I wanted to make something to test before making Disney clothes so I chose a back to school outfit.  I had dd try on the bodice and she hated it.  She said she wouldn't wear anything with the number fabric (ugh!).  Well, since all the fabric was purchased and cut I pursued and figured I'd bribe dd with Disney dollars.  Once I completed the dress I showed it to dd and showed her how it twirled.  She immediately begged to put it on and didn't want to take it off and wants to wear it all day tomorrow and have all her clothes from here on out be twirly!
> 
> For the Disney wardrobe I am hoping to do those outfits once dd returns to school so they can be surprises presented to her at Disney.
> 
> OK, now lets hope the photos work:
> Oh, and I plan to add a sash (have it cut but not sewn) and have yet to make a hairbow.


Super cute! Perfect5 for back to school!


GoofyG said:


>


Congrats! It looks like she did really well; sorry about the tooth though, ouch.  DD loved gymnastics as a little un, but just was not anywhere near coordinated to continue.


minnie2 said:


> GoofyG,  Great pictures!  I have some from Nikki at that age in gymnastics.  She did it since she was 18 months and my little girl is still a huge tumbler.  I used to LOVE watching the meets.
> 
> 
> I finally finished Nikki's Tink outfit for WDW!  I think I have posted the skirt before but here is is with the top.  I hand pieced the Tink applique of Heathers design.  THANKS HEATHER !!!!!!!! I would ahve used Heather emb design in a heart beat but I have a baby hoop and Tink would have been tiny and I wanted her big so Heather let me so kindly use her image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Kyle's stitch shirt.
> Sorry there are wet spots on the shirt I was trying to get off my marking pencil marks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to think of Epcot outfits!  The kids informed me they need them especially if we are meeting Cathy and her girls there.  NO CLUE what to do!!  I was just making outfits with things I knew they would like but the kids are already declaring what outfits are for what day Epoct is actually me least favorite park so I am so not inspired to make something specai any suggestions would be great....


Those are great!  Love em.  Epcot is one of our fave parks, I am doing Nemo outfits for one day, and then I found fabric w/ kids from different countries (not the one we all are looking for) and I'm going to make probably a bowling shirt for DS and a stripwork outfit for DD.


cerberus said:


> Hello! I am mostly a lurker, but have posted a couple of times. I was insipired to start sewing for my girls after reading through this thread. I do not usually post because I am a novice sewer, but get some help from my mom.
> 
> 
> Here some of the most recent dresses I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This patchwork dress has been one of the hardest I have done yet! I made it doe DD's 2nd birthday in March and I can not believe I did not get any good pictures of her in it!



Cute dress; it all looks adorable!  Feel free to post anytime; all skill levels are always welcome



i12go2wdw said:


> Those dresses are so cute, well done, the girls are real cutties too!!
> I am about to try the bandana twirly dress (using the bandana as the bodice) but that will not be a fast easy. It seems to me there is a patern on YCMT that is to use with a bandana.
> 
> Here are some travel bathroom bags I made for the family for out trip in less than 2 weeks I got the pattern from a link someone posted here, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were pretty quick and easy once I figured out what I was doing (ok by the last one


Love the bags, they're great!


tricia said:


> Got a couple of mickey heads done for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I happen to have a model in the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T-shirt is not really wonky the way it looks.  It's just that this DS always looks like and unmade bed.  Even when I put new or freshly pressed clothes on him.


Cute!


aksunshine said:


> Sorry I'm so behind! I have been so busy! We'll be in WDW in 15 days, and school starts tomorrow. That means I go back to work too. Anyway, here is Isabelle's asian dress I've been working on. She may have to wear a cami under it, she keeps saying the brocade is itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for your FIL Teresa!
> 
> PS LOVE those personalized bags!



It's really pretty, she looks gorgeous in it.


----------



## clairemolly

For those of you with a Brother 1034D serger...HELP!!!

I just got mine out of the box.  Everything looks like it is threaded right, but the foot pedal is not working.It makes a noise like the motor is running, but it isn't doing anything!  Has anyone else seen this happen?  Did I just get a defective machine?


----------



## 2cutekidz

My Latest Vida

I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> If you want a good fabric shop VB is NOT the place to be.  Our Joanne's is awful -- it's small, dingy, messy and has very limited selections.  We have one Walmart with fabric, but again a small selection.  And we have a Hancock fabrics as well which is OK, but nothing grand.
> 
> The only seafood buffet restaurant I know of is Captain George's, and my sister and I affectionatley nicknamed it *Captian Cholesterol.*  I've only eaten there once, at least 10 years ago.  There were some things that were good (like the soup -- though very rich) but there was a lot of fried greasy foods.  But anyway, look on Trip Advisor and see if there are any reviews.  I guess it depends what you like.  My sister's ex loved the place, but I didn't care for it.
> 
> Good restaurants are Rockafeller's, Rudees and Waterman's.  Mahi Mahs is popular, though I've never been there.  One Fish, Two Fish is really good, but it is pricier.  And two local restaurants that are nice are Steinhilber's and Blue Petes.  Steinhilber's is one of our favorites, but it's not really a family restaurant (no kids menu).
> 
> My sister is out of town, but I'll try to remember to ask her for suggestions b/c she goes out alot.  We, on the other hand, eat at home mostly to save our money for Dis!



I have to agree..no good fabric stores here.  Although Hancock on VB Blvd just remodeled and I like their new layout..not much fabric selection though still.  Mahi Mahs is very good.  Steinhilber's is awesome although if you have a well behaved child, they would work there as we've seen children there before.  They have reallly good she crab soup or lobster bisque. YUM


----------



## minnie2

aksunshine said:


> Sorry I'm so behind! I have been so busy! We'll be in WDW in 15 days, and school starts tomorrow. That means I go back to work too. Anyway, here is Isabelle's asian dress I've been working on. She may have to wear a cami under it, she keeps saying the brocade is itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for your FIL Teresa!
> 
> PS LOVE those personalized bags!


So pretty!



2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.



that is GREAT 

Thanks for all the complements on my TinK outfit and My Stitch shirt.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.




Leslie, that is so cute!  Can't wait to see the big girl version!  I let Roseanna pick fabrics alot now too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Public Service Announcement for new embroidery machine users:
> 
> Ya know how, when you get a machine of any kind, there's something in the manual about changing needles, etc. etc. (blah blah blah)
> 
> And ya know how on a sewing machine, it's important, sure- but not *that *important  kwim?
> 
> Well.... on an embroidery machine; particularly the brother PES700ii, um, ahh, it matters.  A lot.  A super lot.  When they say change it every 6-8 sewing hours.  They really, really mean it.  Because, and of course this is all theoretical, if you don't, then bad things happen.  Like, say, thread breaking and fraying every 10 stitches or so when you're working on a huge project with a deadline and it takes 4 hours to stitch each design that should take 20 minutes and it's pulling funny and nothing lines up right and you're ready to scream, or throw the stupid machine out the window or maybe, just maybe, throw yourself out the window 'cause you're losing your religion over it.  And then, just theoretically, you might go to the Brother dealership, and they might very sweetly show you to where the new needles are and murmur about how everyone takes time to learn and did you know that classes were available while you stand there looking really, really like you're on an episode of dumb human tricks...
> 
> Not that I know all this from experience, or anything.
> 
> And I'm not saying that y'all aren't a whole lot smarter than the theoretical chick I'm talking about, but just in case...



I just took notes for when my machine arrives and I find myself doing the exact same thing.  Please tell me what else I should know ahead of time.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf

Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

"Thanks for posting those Christine! They are great!
Could you post the link please?  I would love to make some.  I'm thinking that
in a chic quilting fabric, maybe Michael Miller or something, that they would make a nice Christmas gift for family.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lydia,
Be sure and post a picture of the baby quilt, here is the link for the bags
http://patchyapple.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/patchyapple-boxy-bag-tutorial/


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Of course I have nothing to show for myself but hours at work.  I even worked last evening.   So goes it for my PT job.  Today I am just too tired to do much of anything.  I did detail my car inside and out and even did the engine compartment.

I am reading the manual for Embird bit it does not teach about the program.  If using it for the first time and not knowing what anything is the manual is worthless.  I need to find a tutorial.  Any suggestions????????

My machine should be here in about a week and half.  Then I have to find a day to go and learn, only Wed or Friday.

Finally we leave for Disney in 1 month and 12 days.


----------



## emcreative

(WAY OT)
Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.

*Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!

(Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).

Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.

HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!


----------



## i12go2wdw

disneylovinfamily said:


> to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf
> 
> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!



These are all sooo beautiful, the fall colours do something for me, get me all broody or something, I love them all!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

sigh....
DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
-my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans) 
-tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from" 
-no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night. 
-no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
-no descretionary spending without first discussing.
-no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more. 
My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress. 

I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad. 
I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.

_Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.

and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> I wish my 8 year old (well, she'll be 8 in October) would wear something like that.  She already thinks she's too old for such styles.
> .



Kirsta is 8, 9 in January. And she will wear Disney, but only in Disney. She will wear plain Disney Ts and shorts and home. I made her a Pettiskirt that she's only worn in Disney, but I decided she's going to use it for Xmas. Like it or not.  She'll wear it, she loves fancy stuff for church. 



clairemolly said:


> For those of you with a Brother 1034D serger...HELP!!!
> 
> I just got mine out of the box.  Everything looks like it is threaded right, but the foot pedal is not working.It makes a noise like the motor is running, but it isn't doing anything!  Has anyone else seen this happen?  Did I just get a defective machine?



I have that machine. When you start to sew, try giving the wheel just a little nudge. I don't know why, but I have to do that every once in a while. 



2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.



I love this and I'd wear it to!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> (WAY OT)
> Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.
> 
> *Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
> MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
> HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
> ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!
> 
> (Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).
> 
> Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.
> 
> HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
> ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
> HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!




Better change the name of that blog


----------



## ireland_nicole

clairemolly said:


> For those of you with a Brother 1034D serger...HELP!!!
> 
> I just got mine out of the box.  Everything looks like it is threaded right, but the foot pedal is not working.It makes a noise like the motor is running, but it isn't doing anything!  Has anyone else seen this happen?  Did I just get a defective machine?



Just wanted to say, although it's probably not helpful, but I have that machine and that hasn't happened to mine, so it might be a problem w/ the machine.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just took notes for when my machine arrives and I find myself doing the exact same thing.  Please tell me what else I should know ahead of time.


If only I knew, I seem to be learning by making mistakes LOL.  One good piece of advice I got was to always cut the thread at the spool and then pull down to get the thread out.  Pulling up seems to clog lint up in the brother machines.  Also, I get a lot of use out of a pair of tweezers I keep by the machine.  Don't be afraid to "waste" stabilizer; it's worth having a bit extra rather than having it pull funny in the hoop.  I'm sure someone who actually knows what they're doing will be along w/ better advice, though
Oh yeah, and make nice with the dealer, ya never know when you're going to need their help


disneylovinfamily said:


> to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf
> 
> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!



Love the sets; I signed up as a fan to both of ya!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Of course I have nothing to show for myself but hours at work.  I even worked last evening.   So goes it for my PT job.  Today I am just too tired to do much of anything.  I did detail my car inside and out and even did the engine compartment.
> 
> I am reading the manual for Embird bit it does not teach about the program.  If using it for the first time and not knowing what anything is the manual is worthless.  I need to find a tutorial.  Any suggestions????????
> 
> My machine should be here in about a week and half.  Then I have to find a day to go and learn, only Wed or Friday.
> 
> Finally we leave for Disney in 1 month and 12 days.



Boy that last line really puts it all in perspecitve, huh?


emcreative said:


> (WAY OT)
> Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.
> 
> *Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
> MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
> HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
> ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!
> 
> (Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).
> 
> Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.
> 
> HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
> ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
> HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!


ummmmm, is there something we should know for sure?  I can stop by the drugstore if ya need me to... what do ya think of the Sensational Six?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



Bright side: hmm.  One is that your DH is taking responsibility for getting the family financially on track.  And he's talking to you about it.  That's good.  Also, it will encourage you to use your stash; that's really good.  And you'll be spending more time together as a family.  That's priceless. (did that help?)


----------



## karebear1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



Awwwwwww.......... we've all been there one time or another in our lives.  

Well...... do you still get to keep the internet?  If so, that can be a great source of entertainment for you! I'm at my DD's house right now and they don't have a tv... IT"S DRIVING ME BATTY!!!  BUT- they have the internet, so keeping up with this thread, and watching hulu and going directly tv websites has kept me entertained enough for 9 days already! Hulu is awesome!  So...... don't feel too dreary! Things will get better before you know it, you will adjust pretty quickly too. We'll all be here to help entertain too!


----------



## twob4him

disneylovinfamily said:


> to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf
> 
> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!


I am already a fan but I just had to say how stinkin cute those outfits are!!! Adorable..I especially love those ruffle pants and web fabric...really cute!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



Its going to be tough but just think of all of the money you will be saving (or not spending!!!). Glad you have a stash to work from. I spent a couple of months building my disney stash and am working from it. I buy fabric as needed. Do you have a local library that had videos or dvd? Do you have any board games or cards? Each night you could do a different family activity. Reading night, movie night, make a dessert night, game night, etc. Pretend you are camping...what would you do? Prayers for you!


----------



## Mirb1214

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



I Love It!!  The fabric is PERFECT!!  I have never sewed anything for myself, but ya'll have JUST about sold me on this pattern!  I am loving them!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> Bright side: hmm.  One is that your DH is taking responsibility for getting the family financially on track.  And he's talking to you about it.  That's good.  Also, it will encourage you to use your stash; that's really good.  And you'll be spending more time together as a family.  That's priceless. (did that help?)


Thats true- he tends to be a fly by the seat of his pants type and pays bills with auto pay and doesnt look at everything in detail for months, then gets stressed at what we owe when he does look- so it will be really, really nice to have him review our bills and discuss with me monthly. Ill have to note it on my calendar- doing it now!
and he said I can still get whatever I want for Hannah's baby dedication dress fabric (thinking dupioni silk possibly)
keeping your DH in my prayers!



karebear1 said:


> Awwwwwww.......... we've all been there one time or another in our lives.
> 
> Well...... do you still get to keep the internet?  If so, that can be a great source of entertainment for you! I'm at my DD's house right now and they don't have a tv... IT"S DRIVING ME BATTY!!!  BUT- they have the internet, so keeping up with this thread, and watching hulu and going directly tv websites has kept me entertained enough for 9 days already! Hulu is awesome!  So...... don't feel too dreary! Things will get better before you know it, you will adjust pretty quickly too. We'll all be here to help entertain too!


yup, he's a techy and needs it for work, so the internet stays- but the tv is more for DD3 than for me, i can go without tv indefinately. My favorite summer trip each year is to visit my Godfather in Skaneateles NY- they have no tv and I love it! Everyone talks to each other! It's great. What's hulu??



twob4him said:


> Its going to be tough but just think of all of the money you will be saving (or not spending!!!). Glad you have a stash to work from. I spent a couple of months building my disney stash and am working from it. I buy fabric as needed. Do you have a local library that had videos or dvd? Do you have any board games or cards? Each night you could do a different family activity. Reading night, movie night, make a dessert night, game night, etc. Pretend you are camping...what would you do? Prayers for you!



Oh, thats a good idea, although Ill be curious to see if he is willing, I have asked for games i nthe past, but he doesnt get home til late and its an hour+ commute- but I love these ideas!


----------



## pixeegrl

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info but.... ...really....me...bridge...tunnel...water...UGH!  Don't think that will ever happen...many of the girls here know my fear of bridges and the thought of that thing makes me sick!  DH really wants me to go...but I am so scared there will be a crash and I will get trapped or a thunder storm...I will need some serious meds to do that...but thanks for the ideas!  I will check out the website for you quilt shop!



OOPS! Sorry about that!


----------



## pixeegrl

2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.


That is just adorable! I saw a peek on your facebook page! Can't wait to see more.



disneylovinfamily said:


> to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf
> 
> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!



Those are adorable but the second outfits are my favorite!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Matching T's wouldn't be that "crazy" would they?  I'm hoping to make a few for myself & DD(10) for a trip in early Dec.



I don't think matching tees are crazy at all. That's probably what I'll do when (if) Zoe and I go again before she thinks she's too old for even that.



2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.



That came out really cute. A month or so ago I was thinking about trying to do a doll sized Vida but went no further with the idea since Zoe doesn't have any dolls. Hmm, maybe I'll do one for her Build A Bear friends. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it ain't pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and don't live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except I'm allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no discretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but I'm a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering squad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we don't at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. I'm happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



No TV - there are lots of options that don't cost much money, like game nights, movie nights (can't beat $1 DVDs from Redbox), etc. Also without TV hopefully he'll help out more with the cleaning and yard work. BTW - I have to admit I've been considering cutting out our satellite service because I know Zoe and I watch too much TV. However, since I'm home most days alone while she's in school, it's more that I'd miss it than that she would.

Less eating out - this will be better for your health as well as your budget. Also, since you won't have TV as a distraction, I bet you and the kids will have fun trying new recipes.

No new fabric - maybe you can get a revision to this in the future that you won't buy more until you've used up X percent. Also, maybe you could tell family & friends you'd like gift cards that would work for fabric stores for birthday, Christmas, etc.


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> Ok, all you Facebookers...
> 
> I'm updating my My*Sweet*Sunshine page and would love some Fans!  Would you become a fan??  I'm currently adding pictures and might have a contest for my fans coming up in the next day or two...along with sneak peeks.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Westland-MI/MySweetSunshine/110994090141?ref=nf



Ok, I have FINALLY registered myself on FaceBook !!  Now, how do I find all the disboutiquers to add as friends?  Won't that be the easiest way to keep up w/ everyone here is if I add them as "friends"??  I'm SO clueless when it comes to this kind of thing!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!





Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I have FINALLY registered myself on FaceBook !!  Now, how do I find all the disboutiquers to add as friends?  Won't that be the easiest way to keep up w/ everyone here is if I add them as "friends"??  I'm SO clueless when it comes to this kind of thing!



search disboutiquers and our group will come up then you can see who is on FB and request friendships.  Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## 2cutekidz

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I have FINALLY registered myself on FaceBook !!  Now, how do I find all the disboutiquers to add as friends?  Won't that be the easiest way to keep up w/ everyone here is if I add them as "friends"??  I'm SO clueless when it comes to this kind of thing!



search Disboutiquers for the group, then you can add friends from the group members.  You might want to put your's DIS id in the message when you send a friend request.  Personally I rarely remember everyone's names and have no clue who some of the friend request are from at first.


----------



## angel23321

I FINALLY found yellow and black dot fabric for the minnie dress.  Who knew it would be so hard to find. I've been to all three fabric stores in the area.  I also got some cute pink minnie fabric that I hadn't seen before.  Now to find the time to work on the dresses for Chef Mickey's.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

We did matching shirts with our daughter last trip and it was so much fun.  Here are some pictures...they are all terrible though...someone else can post close ups 

Dh with Mickey, me with my 40th b-day tee and daughter with Tink outfit.







We were supposed to go to Ft. Wilderness to enjoy the campfire with Chip and Dale, but got sick.  So we wore this to DAK...

DH is Musket Mickey, I am Clarice with Hidden Mickey marshmellows and DD had C & D






My favorite ones....this was for Epcot and the Flower and Garden festival..Dh was Goofy cutting out a Mickey topiary, mine was Minnie with a flower pot and Micky flowers, and DD's was Donald handing Daisy a flower.







This so makes me want to make sure I match my DD this next trip.  Problem is...she changes probably twice a day, and I don't want too I know we have a trip planned with the 5 of us for January.  Not sure the 17 yo and 13 yo son will wear matching tees though.  Might be perfect for the "I don't do matching tees" top



edited to add....I just realized that I have khaki shorts on in each pic and good lord I look pregnant....MUST DIET SOON!!!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.


Super cute!  LOVE the AGD Vida!  Was it hard to draft the pattern?



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!


Those are great!  Love that spider web fabric!



emcreative said:


> (WAY OT)
> Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.
> 
> *Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
> MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
> HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
> ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!
> 
> (Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).
> 
> Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.
> 
> HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
> ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
> HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!


Looking to even things up?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!






Camping Griswalds said:


> We did matching shirts with our daughter last trip and it was so much fun.  Here are some pictures...they are all terrible though...someone else can post close ups
> 
> Dh with Mickey, me with my 40th b-day tee and daughter with Tink outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to Ft. Wilderness to enjoy the campfire with Chip and Dale, but got sick.  So we wore this to DAK...
> 
> DH is Musket Mickey, I am Clarice with Hidden Mickey marshmellows and DD had C & D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ones....this was for Epcot and the Flower and Garden festival..Dh was Goofy cutting out a Mickey topiary, mine was Minnie with a flower pot and Micky flowers, and DD's was Donald handing Daisy a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so makes me want to make sure I match my DD this next trip.  Problem is...she changes probably twice a day, and I don't want too I know we have a trip planned with the 5 of us for January.  Not sure the 17 yo and 13 yo son will wear matching tees though.  Might be perfect for the "I don't do matching tees" top



Those are awesome!!!!


----------



## HLAuburn

Camping Griswalds said:


> We did matching shirts with our daughter last trip and it was so much fun.  Here are some pictures...they are all terrible though...someone else can post close ups
> 
> Dh with Mickey, me with my 40th b-day tee and daughter with Tink outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to Ft. Wilderness to enjoy the campfire with Chip and Dale, but got sick.  So we wore this to DAK...
> 
> DH is Musket Mickey, I am Clarice with Hidden Mickey marshmellows and DD had C & D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ones....this was for Epcot and the Flower and Garden festival..Dh was Goofy cutting out a Mickey topiary, mine was Minnie with a flower pot and Micky flowers, and DD's was Donald handing Daisy a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so makes me want to make sure I match my DD this next trip.  Problem is...she changes probably twice a day, and I don't want too I know we have a trip planned with the 5 of us for January.  Not sure the 17 yo and 13 yo son will wear matching tees though.  Might be perfect for the "I don't do matching tees" top
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add....I just realized that I have khaki shorts on in each pic and good lord I look pregnant....MUST DIET SOON!!!!!!




Cute!  I love all the coordinating family outfits!  I showed them to DH, and he even agreed to wear customs shirts for our trip!  

Your DDs outfits are adorable!  Did you make all of them yourself?

BTW, you don't look pregnant one bit!


----------



## VBAndrea

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks!  I think we may have to stick to a resturant...no buffet...they have several at MB that are really good and offer really good selections.
> 
> Okay...you have exactly 3 more places to buy fabric than I do!   They took my WM fabric away in April and now I must drive about 30 minutes to get to a fabric store...or I can go to the local quilt shop...WAY overpriced!!!!  We don't eat out that much either...but when I must go on a mini vacation with my FIL, I will eat out!  and I will eat seafood...I don't care what the rest of them want!  (Patrick loves shrimp too!)



Where are you staying when you come here?  I was just assuming you were staying oceanfront which is where most of the restaurants I've suggested are.  Ask at your hotel about buffets b/c chances are there are some I don't know about.  I am just not a buffet person -- I'd eat way too much and then regret it.  

If you have time you may want to check out our fabric stores.  If you're looking for licensed character fabric Joannes and Walmart have the best selections, but still limited IMO.  The hancock's has licensed fabric, but not much in the way of Disney.  I'd say with all the fabric I purchased recently I probably got the most at Walmart and about equal amounts at Joanne's and Hancock's.  Walmart has the best prices, but Joanne's and Hancock's often have a lot on sale.


----------



## Rymer

Hi Ladies
wow, I am making a patchwork twirl skirt for my daughter and I'm so frustrated! My goodness it's taking me FOREVER! I don't know how you ladies make all these things. I think i'm the worlds worst and slowest sewer ever.  I wanted to sew a bunch of dresses for my daughter for our trip but I really think I"m going to have to buy most of them.  sad. I have very little time to sew and with the amount of time it takes me to do things, I'll never get anything done.  off to etsy I go......I am hoping sometime next week I will get this skirt done.  man i hope it comes out decent enough to share with you all.  I really think things would go better for me if I just had more time.  sorry...just venting tonight.


----------



## 2cutekidz

lovesdumbo said:


> Super cute!  LOVE the AGD Vida!  Was it hard to draft the pattern?



Nope, it was fairly easy - if you've made a Vida already it would be easy to do.


----------



## VBAndrea

I'm trying to multiquote for the very first time, so forgive me if this is all messed up.



mirandag819 said:


> I just became a fan....and it reminded me.... I need to move the buttons on Taylor's stepsister outfit today....and then I can post some pictures of her wearing the cute outfit you made. I guess I will go do that now before I forget again. I can't wait for her to wear it at 1900 PF next Saturday! I even ordered her a stepsister's cake to match.


Miranda, I am DYING to see that outfit.  If I get brave enough I may try a Vida with stepsisters, Lady Tremaine and Cinderella.  I'd actually love to leave off Cinderella, but then I'd never get dd to wear it.  DD just wants to dress as Cindy for 1990 PF but I know she'll get so much more attention with a stepsisters custom.



pixeegrl said:


> JoAnn and hancock's are the only two I can think of though I think JoAnn has a better selection than Hancock's. I do like this little quilt shop even if all I do is go in and wish for fabric... http://www.whatsyourstitchnstuff.com/   Have fun. Virginia Beach Town center has a lot of really good places to eat but no real seafood. If you want good seafood take a drive up to the Eatern Shore of Virginia actoss the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (where I live) there are lots of really good places and you can visit Chincoteaugue Island and see the wild ponies.


The Walmart near Lynnhaven Mall also has fabric, but alas, this March it will be no more.  I've never been to the quilt shop -- I will definitely have to check it out.  We went last fall to see the ponies.  Next time we go I'm asking you for a recommendation of where to eat -- the place we ate was awful and then I got really sick the next day and so did ds.  DD was fine though.



aksunshine said:


> Sorry I'm so behind! I have been so busy! We'll be in WDW in 15 days, and school starts tomorrow. That means I go back to work too. Anyway, here is Isabelle's asian dress I've been working on. She may have to wear a cami under it, she keeps saying the brocade is itchy!


I ADORE that fabric and the colors look really good on Isabelle.  Excellent work!



LisaZoe said:


> I wish my 8 year old (well, she'll be 8 in October) would wear something like that.  She already thinks she's too old for such styles.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe and I had matching tees for one of our Disney trips. She loved being able to match. We have done 'matching' outfits casually once or twice since - mainly picking plain tees in the same color to wear with jeans. I really should put aside my concern about what strangers might think and plan for more matching tees or tops whenever we can go to Disney again.



I have always done coordinating colors for ds and dd and if it's for vacation or family photos photos I try to match as well and do my best for dh (though he won't wear certain colors).  I just think it looks nicer in photos if everyone coordinates.  And generally I'm a fan of solids, but these customs are swaying me and dd won't be in any solids for Disney!



My2Qtz0205 said:


> Hi, de-lurking to say I live in the VA Beach area.  My family loves to eat at Captain George's on Laskin Road.  It's a very popular place, and they have an all-you-can-eat buffet.  My MIL loves Croaker's on Shore Dr.  They ate there every night last week while they were down here visiting!
> 
> (oh, p.s.--you're not going to be able to get around down here without going through a tunnel.)


Coming from NC Kim will make it without a tunnel.  She will have the high rise bridge in Chesapeake to go over, but it's nothing compared to the CBB tunnel.  She just needs to stay away from Hampton.



2cutekidz said:


> My Latest Vida
> 
> I made this to match a Vida that I'm finishing up for DD.  The applique on the doll version is different, so they coordinate   I drew up the pattern all on my own for this one, and it's pretty darn close to the Big Girl version - minus the elastic under the arms.  DD saw it after her nap (yes she took a nap!!) and loves it.  She also loves the one for her so far, she picked out all the fabircs and trims.


That is awesome!  I wish my dd played with dolls.  She is just starting to show interest in Barbies, but still doesn't play with her baby dolls.  She was asking me to make clothes to dress the puppies up in though!  Now I can't wait to see your dd's dress.



angel23321 said:


> I have to agree..no good fabric stores here.  Although Hancock on VB Blvd just remodeled and I like their new layout..not much fabric selection though still.  Mahi Mahs is very good.  Steinhilber's is awesome although if you have a well behaved child, they would work there as we've seen children there before.  They have reallly good she crab soup or lobster bisque. YUM


We've taken ds to Steiny's a couple of times, but once dd came along our restaurant days were numbered.  I'm sure dh and I will go there for our 10th anniversary next month (providing he's in town).



disneylovinfamily said:


> to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf
> 
> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!



I'm really impressed with all the clothes I've seen you make.  You're very creative and do an outstanding job.  I'm also highly impressed with how you dd poses to show off the outfits.  Try as I might, I couldn't get my dd to cooperate well at all.



emcreative said:


> (WAY OT)
> Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.
> 
> *Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
> MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
> HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
> ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!
> 
> (Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).
> 
> Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.
> 
> HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
> ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
> HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!



Umm, are you trying to even things up -- three girls and three boys???  This could get very interesting!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



Are you married to my dh????  The "only one adult who cleans" and the lack of landscaping hit home with me.  My dh doesn't mow though.  I have to do that.  I did break down and hire a company to fertilize the front lawn though b/c I can't do everything.   Anyway, I think just cutting out eating out will make a huge differnece in your budget.  I cringe when we eat out -- it's soooo expensive.  And dh often goes out for lunch which irks me too, but he earns the vast majority of our money so I just keep to myself and keep my mouth shut.  I also loved Lisa's idea of asking for gift cards to fabric stores for gifts.  That should help replenish your fabric stash.



Camping Griswalds said:


> You should have just kept quiet -- I didn't notice the trio of khaki shorts at all, but once you pointed it out I had to scroll back and look.  And you absolutely do not look pg!
> 
> 
> And thanks to all for the compliments on my back to school dress for dd.  I wanted to work on my AK outfit next but Hancock's didn't have the zebra fabric I wanted so I must check at Joanne's and when I get there is beyond my wildest dreams.  So sadly my next outfit won't be Disney either -- I'm going to attempt to put ruffles on some jeans and make a coordinating ruffled halter top with a horse fabric as dd's life revolves around horse attire.


----------



## VBAndrea

Rymer said:


> Hi Ladies
> wow, I am making a patchwork twirl skirt for my daughter and I'm so frustrated! My goodness it's taking me FOREVER! I don't know how you ladies make all these things. I think i'm the worlds worst and slowest sewer ever.  I wanted to sew a bunch of dresses for my daughter for our trip but I really think I"m going to have to buy most of them.  sad. I have very little time to sew and with the amount of time it takes me to do things, I'll never get anything done.  off to etsy I go......I am hoping sometime next week I will get this skirt done.  man i hope it comes out decent enough to share with you all.  I really think things would go better for me if I just had more time.  sorry...just venting tonight.



Don't give up!!!!  A patch work dress is probably very time consuming (haven't made one yet, but do plan on trying).  Just make your next endeavor something a little simpler.  Something less complex will be completed quicker and you'll get instant gratification.  I used to get really frustrated with sewing and reading patterns, which is why I haven't made anything in eons.  But when I just made my first dress from a YCMT pattern I actually found it really enjoyable and therapeutic.  I loved doing the ruffles (the good ol' fashioned way using a long running stitch and hand gathering).

I think once you complete the skirt you'll adore it and be really proud of yourself and hopefully that will encourage you to do more.  In the mean time, take your time finishing the patchwork so you enjoy sewing it rather than feeling frustrated about it.  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## bclydia

emcreative said:


> (WAY OT)
> Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.
> 
> *Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
> MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
> HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
> ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!
> 
> (Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).
> 
> Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.
> 
> HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
> ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
> HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!



So, should we consider this an announcement?
Woohooo! Sure hope so!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HLAuburn said:


> Cute!  I love all the coordinating family outfits!  I showed them to DH, and he even agreed to wear customs shirts for our trip!
> 
> Your DDs outfits are adorable!  Did you make all of them yourself?
> 
> BTW, you don't look pregnant one bit!



I sew....but nothing like these sets.  It's much easier to buy  I've an ambitious love of appliques and details and butt ruffles ( check out the end of the last thread....even DD's bating suit has butt ruffles)  Anyway, Jessica made the tees...I sure hope she posts her close ups so you can see how awesome they are.  DD's Tink and Chip & D were made by someone who used to post here, and my DD's Daisy set ( stunning in person) was made by Jessica too.

You know, I have an aunt who always states, "Don't ever tell anyone your faults....they don't notice them until you tell them exactly where to look!"   I should not have said anything about the khaki shorts or the FAT.  I usually refer to myself as Pooh sized  But I must say there is a lot that stands out to me in those pictures.  But I did want to share the fun of "coordinating" dressing at Disney!


----------



## emcreative

bclydia said:


> So, should we consider this an announcement?
> Woohooo! Sure hope so!




NO!

LOL I have been putting off buying a test.  I really just think it's stress.


----------



## jessica52877

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



I haven't been following along this week at all and skipped lots of pages but had a couple of things I wanted to say about the 1 page I did read.

I LOVE not having cable. In the 8 years we have lived in our house we have had cable/dish network maybe 3 of it. At first cable wasn't available and I just didn't worry about it. We got PBS and NBC on good days (if you like fuzzy tv). I finally caved at one point and got dish but it was just too expensive. I would rather save the money. With this lastest tv thing I went with basic cable which gives us the main stations. I hate that I am paying for it but what can I do. We get the main 4 a PBS and a few other stations. If and when we have tv Dallas will plop his butt in front of it until I tell him to get up (unless he can go outside). It drives me bonkers.

We also hardly eat out! The cost is just too much for me! I prefer to sit at home and eat dinner as a family around the table. Just seems like home to me that way.

I think that it sounds like alot but you'll adjust quickly and find that it is enjoyable to spend less and save more! I also am the only one who cleans the house and I mow the lawn (but I LOVE it). In fact all the yard work falls on my plate. It is enjoyable to get outside though and relax.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, I almost forgot! Family shirts either matching or coordinating are the best! I LOVE all our pictures and how nice we look. We usually do coordinating and some days I have a polo for DH to wear vs an applique shirt! He is good with either though and loves wearing whatever I make! Now if only someone was along to take more family pictures!

Hmm, maybe I can hire one of you all to come along as my photographer!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, maybe I can hire one of you all to come along as my photographer!



OOOOH pick me pick me 


Speaking of photographers...my friend Liz is a photographer and did a fantastic family shoot of my BFF's family.  Since you fabric-obsessed folks enjoy the sari pics- you can check out some here.  She took like 500 pics but she put a couple of them on her blog.

http://elizabethwertzphotography.blogspot.com/2009/08/patel-family_01.html


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> NO!
> 
> LOL I have been putting off buying a test.  I really just think it's stress.



You shouldn't have wrote that on here!!!  You are now going to have 150 moms making you run to the pharmacy!!!!


----------



## mirandag819

VBAndrea said:


> Miranda, I am DYING to see that outfit.  If I get brave enough I may try a Vida with stepsisters, Lady Tremaine and Cinderella.  I'd actually love to leave off Cinderella, but then I'd never get dd to wear it.  DD just wants to dress as Cindy for 1990 PF but I know she'll get so much more attention with a stepsisters custom.



Sorry I didn't get the buttons moved before Taylor went to bed... I have been running around like a mad woman today.... I screwed up a simple twirl skirt that should have been finished by about 2 o'clock... I still need to fix it..... I got 7 more t-shirts done (I have at least 4 I need to finish, but really wanted even more then that) and I started packing my suitcase. 

Man I am running out of time, today was my last day off before we go, of coarse if DH hurries and gets home I will take off work sooner, but I don't wanna do too much work while he is here. 

I'm excited to see what the Tremaines think of Taylor's outfit. Taylor LOVES Cinderella, but she saw that outfit and really wanted it. I think watching Cinderella 3 is what got Taylor on a stepsisters kick....she really liked them in that movie and towards then end they don't seem mean to her anymore. Has your DD seen it? 

I started to order a Cinderella cake, but she even mentioned at some point that maybe the step sisters would make her a cake for her bday (I don't know where she got that idea from), so I decided to surprise her with a step sister's cake too...hopefully she likes it. We are doing BBB the next morning and eating in the castle, she can be Cinderella then, so she still gets her princess kick.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Coming to you from Ocean City!!!! We woke up to rain, but by the time we came out of church, the sun was shining!! Then, tonight we were stolling the boardwalk getting monkey bread and frozen hot chocolate, and this amazing lightning storm came up!!! I saw Pink lightning!! And lightning that was like  a lot of streaks all at once across the sky!! Truely made us oooh, and ahhh, and then run to the car as the rain started!!

AMAZING things created!!! I LOVE everything posted, those bags, dolly vida (too cute - could you do a tuturial for that??) outfits, mickey head shirts, pillowcase dresses, Megan and Morgan dresses....the list goes ON and ON!!!

Thanks for all your comments on mom's tunic. I ended up doing the large (12-14) which is her regular size, and I think it is really nice - still roomy, but not huge on her. I went with the shortest length and 3/4 length sleeves and didnt do the chest slit as far as it suggested. Thanks to EVERYONE for their help and encouragement!! Now - questions - is there a way to make the sleeve not have that little poof at the top? That is so not me (if I were to make one for me) and also, how the heck do you get that bottom hem even and smooth????? Mom's is a little shorter in the back than the front  (please dont tell)!!!!

Have a great week everyone!! Prayers for those needing them - 

Wendy

I want to make one for me, but


----------



## anggye

disneylovinfamily said:


> to copy off Leslie, I would love to have some disboutiquer fans on my FB page too.  I think alot of you are alreday thanks to Teresa!  I am running a contest right now and the disa sista is in the lead!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Westl...rate-and-Princess-Couture/115933988280?ref=nf
> 
> Here are some new Halloween sets that I am working on!  ready for too many Roseannas and Russells?????!!!!!



I really love your work...not to mention your kids are adorable!! I posted awhile ago about "borrowing" the mickey head spiders that were appliqued on some halloween customs, but I couldn't remember who did them. Now I am fairly certain they were yours? I would love to add those to myDD3 NBC outfit. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## phins_jazy

Quick question.  A friend of mine has asked me to make a laptop sleeve for her new computer.  Seems most ready made sleeves don't fit.  So.....has anyone made one of these before? Obviously I haven't.  lol  It is just a big pouch with a zipper? Special lining?  Help!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

anggye said:


> I really love your work...not to mention your kids are adorable!! I posted awhile ago about "borrowing" the mickey head spiders that were appliqued on some halloween customs, but I couldn't remember who did them. Now I am fairly certain they were yours? I would love to add those to myDD3 NBC outfit. Thanks in advance!!



borrow away   Thanks so much for the compliments!  It really makes me feel good.  There are times that I question if I should go back to work and get a "real" job before DS hits school because I think that is what hubby would prefer but I love staying home with the kiddos and the sewing helps alot.  It is really picking up but you can't count on it and that is why I think DH is the way he is.  But deep down, this is what I want to do long term.  Fingers crossed.  Sorry to ramble but I always feel at home here.


----------



## VBAndrea

mirandag819 said:


> Sorry I didn't get the buttons moved before Taylor went to bed... I have been running around like a mad woman today.... I screwed up a simple twirl skirt that should have been finished by about 2 o'clock... I still need to fix it..... I got 7 more t-shirts done (I have at least 4 I need to finish, but really wanted even more then that) and I started packing my suitcase.
> 
> Man I am running out of time, today was my last day off before we go, of coarse if DH hurries and gets home I will take off work sooner, but I don't wanna do too much work while he is here.
> 
> I'm excited to see what the Tremaines think of Taylor's outfit. Taylor LOVES Cinderella, but she saw that outfit and really wanted it. I think watching Cinderella 3 is what got Taylor on a stepsisters kick....she really liked them in that movie and towards then end they don't seem mean to her anymore. Has your DD seen it?
> 
> I started to order a Cinderella cake, but she even mentioned at some point that maybe the step sisters would make her a cake for her bday (I don't know where she got that idea from), so I decided to surprise her with a step sister's cake too...hopefully she likes it. We are doing BBB the next morning and eating in the castle, she can be Cinderella then, so she still gets her princess kick.



I hope you have time to finish everything you need to get done.  Don't worry if you don't have every little thing done by the time dh gets home.  It might actually be good for him to see you making some things so he doesn't think you went out and purchased all the customs.  I also didn't know you worked.  The way you've been whipping out outfits I just assumed you were a SAHM.  I work VERY part time -- about one day a week.  I really need to work more for finances sake, but I can't stand the thought of it.  

I didn't even know there was a Cinderella 3.  DD has only seen the original Cinderella.  I'm definitely going to get 2 & 3 then for her to watch.  I so want her in a cute Vida with the stepsisters and Lady Tremaine.  I'd be happy with that alone, or with Gus and Jaq as well, but I think I might have to add Cinderella to persuade her to wear it.  That outfit will probably be one of the last I make though, so I have time to coerce dd.  My dh will also be deployed from mid-Sept to the end of November, so that will give me more time to sew and practice things.  Hopefully I can pull it off.

Good luck getting all your last minute errands done and finishing up all your t-shirts and skirt.


----------



## Rymer

Thank you so much for the encouragement.  It's just that I only have about an hour at night to work on stuff and of course I always end up seam ripping half of what I've done so I don't get much done in that hour! LOL! Last night I sewed my 3rd tier together and cut the strips for the ruffle. Tonight I wanted to sew my ruffle together but instead I have to make a new nap mat for my daughter for school. she had an accident while napping on Friday and I forgot to wash it until Sunday........my bad.....I can't get the smell out of it!!! so off to the fabric store tonight for fabric and batting for a new nap mat! (I know I know I could just buy one, but it wouldn't be princess fabric if I bought one! she loved her ariel nap mat!) 
anyway thanks again for the encouragement.  I won't give up.  the nap mat will set me back a bit but hopefully I finish my skirt before the weekend!! 




VBAndrea said:


> Don't give up!!!!  A patch work dress is probably very time consuming (haven't made one yet, but do plan on trying).  Just make your next endeavor something a little simpler.  Something less complex will be completed quicker and you'll get instant gratification.  I used to get really frustrated with sewing and reading patterns, which is why I haven't made anything in eons.  But when I just made my first dress from a YCMT pattern I actually found it really enjoyable and therapeutic.  I loved doing the ruffles (the good ol' fashioned way using a long running stitch and hand gathering).
> 
> I think once you complete the skirt you'll adore it and be really proud of yourself and hopefully that will encourage you to do more.  In the mean time, take your time finishing the patchwork so you enjoy sewing it rather than feeling frustrated about it.  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> I started to order a Cinderella cake, but she even mentioned at some point that maybe the step sisters would make her a cake for her bday (I don't know where she got that idea from), so I decided to surprise her with a step sister's cake too...hopefully she likes it. We are doing BBB the next morning and eating in the castle, she can be Cinderella then, so she still gets her princess kick.




My daughter also loves Cinderella 3. When we sit down to watch a Disney movie, I always want the original, she always wants the sequels....

Are you talking about ordering a cake to have at home or one at Disney?

We're celebrating my daughter's birthday at 1900 PF in late September, and I still have to figure out the cake thing.....


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> Sorry I didn't get the buttons moved before Taylor went to bed... I have been running around like a mad woman today.... I screwed up a simple twirl skirt that should have been finished by about 2 o'clock... I still need to fix it..... I got 7 more t-shirts done (I have at least 4 I need to finish, but really wanted even more then that) and I started packing my suitcase.
> 
> Man I am running out of time, today was my last day off before we go, of coarse if DH hurries and gets home I will take off work sooner, but I don't wanna do too much work while he is here.
> 
> I'm excited to see what the Tremaines think of Taylor's outfit. Taylor LOVES Cinderella, but she saw that outfit and really wanted it. I think watching Cinderella 3 is what got Taylor on a stepsisters kick....she really liked them in that movie and towards then end they don't seem mean to her anymore. Has your DD seen it?
> 
> I started to order a Cinderella cake, but she even mentioned at some point that maybe the step sisters would make her a cake for her bday (I don't know where she got that idea from), so I decided to surprise her with a step sister's cake too...hopefully she likes it. We are doing BBB the next morning and eating in the castle, she can be Cinderella then, so she still gets her princess kick.



I hope your husband makes it home today!  how long has it been since you guys have seen him?  I bet Taylor is so excited!!!  I hope you guys have a wonderful trip together.  I can't wait to hear what your DH thinks of all of the wonderful outfits you have been making!


----------



## minnie2

Camping Griswalds said:


> We did matching shirts with our daughter last trip and it was so much fun.  Here are some pictures...they are all terrible though...someone else can post close ups
> 
> Dh with Mickey, me with my 40th b-day tee and daughter with Tink outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to Ft. Wilderness to enjoy the campfire with Chip and Dale, but got sick.  So we wore this to DAK...
> 
> DH is Musket Mickey, I am Clarice with Hidden Mickey marshmellows and DD had C & D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ones....this was for Epcot and the Flower and Garden festival..Dh was Goofy cutting out a Mickey topiary, mine was Minnie with a flower pot and Micky flowers, and DD's was Donald handing Daisy a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so makes me want to make sure I match my DD this next trip.  Problem is...she changes probably twice a day, and I don't want too I know we have a trip planned with the 5 of us for January.  Not sure the 17 yo and 13 yo son will wear matching tees though.  Might be perfect for the "I don't do matching tees" top
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add....I just realized that I have khaki shorts on in each pic and good lord I look pregnant....MUST DIET SOON!!!!!!


I remember when you made all of these!  I love the all!

 I am still trying to get my DH to let me make him something for our trip...



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Coming to you from Ocean City!!!! We woke up to rain, but by the time we came out of church, the sun was shining!! Then, tonight we were stolling the boardwalk getting monkey bread and frozen hot chocolate, and this amazing lightning storm came up!!! I saw Pink lightning!! And lightning that was like  a lot of streaks all at once across the sky!! Truely made us oooh, and ahhh, and then run to the car as the rain started!!
> 
> AMAZING things created!!! I LOVE everything posted, those bags, dolly vida (too cute - could you do a tuturial for that??) outfits, mickey head shirts, pillowcase dresses, Megan and Morgan dresses....the list goes ON and ON!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your comments on mom's tunic. I ended up doing the large (12-14) which is her regular size, and I think it is really nice - still roomy, but not huge on her. I went with the shortest length and 3/4 length sleeves and didnt do the chest slit as far as it suggested. Thanks to EVERYONE for their help and encouragement!! Now - questions - is there a way to make the sleeve not have that little poof at the top? That is so not me (if I were to make one for me) and also, how the heck do you get that bottom hem even and smooth????? Mom's is a little shorter in the back than the front  (please dont tell)!!!!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!! Prayers for those needing them -
> 
> Wendy
> 
> I want to make one for me, but


That is a good idea.  Hmm maybe Carla will see it and give a suggestion...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

VBAndrea said:


> Where are you staying when you come here?  I was just assuming you were staying oceanfront which is where most of the restaurants I've suggested are.  Ask at your hotel about buffets b/c chances are there are some I don't know about.  I am just not a buffet person -- I'd eat way too much and then regret it.
> 
> If you have time you may want to check out our fabric stores.  If you're looking for licensed character fabric Joannes and Walmart have the best selections, but still limited IMO.  The hancock's has licensed fabric, but not much in the way of Disney.  I'd say with all the fabric I purchased recently I probably got the most at Walmart and about equal amounts at Joanne's and Hancock's.  Walmart has the best prices, but Joanne's and Hancock's often have a lot on sale.



We are staying...and I say thins with much anger because there are much cheaper hotels that we could have picked...but we are staying at Holiday Inn Sunspree.  We are paying more to stay there a night than we payed at WDW!  See my FIL and his wife stayed there in June and so they earned a few free nights.  We did not.  But if we don't stay near them they will sleep until noon and go to bed at six.  We don't expect them to go, go, go like we do, but DH said we aren't spending that kind of money and driving that far to sit in a hotel room.  We were going to Ohio next week but we changed it since his dad wouldn't be there.  (Plus...and this is nothing against VAB...my husband really doesn't want to go there anyway...it's were he eloped to with his first wife!...I really don't care...it's just really kinda funny!)



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



I hate those conversations...but at least you got one.  When we first moved in together DH took out the cable box one day and didn't tell me...I came home for lunch and couldn't find the remote anywhere and then realized the box was gone!  I was sure we had been robbed!  I called him in a panic and he said we had to save money so he took the box and cancelled the cable.  I was cool with it, but he could have talked to me about it. 

Good luck.  We don't eat out either...just pizza night for the kids once a week.  And as far a s eating at home, we eat lots of cereal and sandwiches.  For me, being a southern cook...that is hard but much cheaper!  



pixeegrl said:


> OOPS! Sorry about that!



That danged bridge haunts me and creeps into my nightmares...I've been thru the smaller one near Portsmouth...I left marks on my DH...



My2Qtz0205 said:


> Hi, de-lurking to say I live in the VA Beach area.  My family loves to eat at Captain George's on Laskin Road.  It's a very popular place, and they have an all-you-can-eat buffet.  My MIL loves Croaker's on Shore Dr.  They ate there every night last week while they were down here visiting!
> 
> (oh, p.s.--you're not going to be able to get around down here without going through a tunnel.)





angel23321 said:


> I have to agree..no good fabric stores here.  Although Hancock on VB Blvd just remodeled and I like their new layout..not much fabric selection though still.  Mahi Mahs is very good.  Steinhilber's is awesome although if you have a well behaved child, they would work there as we've seen children there before.  They have reallly good she crab soup or lobster bisque. YUM




Thanks...I'll look up everything on Trip Advisior and let DH decided.  I just like buffets with the kids because sometimes they will try somthing new(PICKY EATERS!!!!)...and we only go during vacations.


----------



## ncmomof2

Rymer said:


> Hi Ladies
> wow, I am making a patchwork twirl skirt for my daughter and I'm so frustrated! My goodness it's taking me FOREVER! I don't know how you ladies make all these things. I think i'm the worlds worst and slowest sewer ever.  I wanted to sew a bunch of dresses for my daughter for our trip but I really think I"m going to have to buy most of them.  sad. I have very little time to sew and with the amount of time it takes me to do things, I'll never get anything done.  off to etsy I go......I am hoping sometime next week I will get this skirt done.  man i hope it comes out decent enough to share with you all.  I really think things would go better for me if I just had more time.  sorry...just venting tonight.



They do take a long time but they are worth it in the end!  I break up the task so it does not seem as bad.  Cut one day, organize the blocks the nexts, sew a row, sew a row, sew a row, hem, complete.  Just break it down into days that are manageable.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## disneymomof1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



My hubby and I had this conversation about 6 months ago, he loves to spend and I have to rein him in.  Early in our marriage we had a lot of credit card debt, so we worked really hard and paid everything down, but it was starting to creep up again, so we went to our local Consumer Credit Counseling Center.  They offer help, guidance and budget counseling.  So we took a course that really helped us keep our "eye on the prize", which is saving money each month.  It really helped us see where we were overspending.  Like the 3-4 times a week we would stop at the grocery store for one thing and end up with a 10-12 things that we really did not need.  So it is good that you are talking about it and really see where you can cut back. Believe I know how hard it is, but worth it in the end.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneymomof1 said:


> My hubby and I had this conversation about 6 months ago, he loves to spend and I have to rein him in.  Early in our marriage we had a lot of credit card debt, so we worked really hard and paid everything down, but it was starting to creep up again, so we went to our local Consumer Credit Counseling Center.  They offer help, guidance and budget counseling.  So we took a course that really helped us keep our "eye on the prize", which is saving money each month.  It really helped us see where we were overspending.  Like the 3-4 times a week we would stop at the grocery store for one thing and end up with a 10-12 things that we really did not need.  So it is good that you are talking about it and really see where you can cut back. Believe I know how hard it is, but worth it in the end.




Look for a Financail Peace University class with Dave Ramsey.  He has alot of practical financial advise!


----------



## NiniMorris

With all the discussion about financial issues...I just had to add and brag on my DIL.  When they got married (a little over 6 years ago) she had so much debt it was strangling them both.  After the marriage, they sort of worked at geting a handle on it, but still bought what ever they wanted and worried about the bills later.  We sold them our house...and took no equity, so they had a great deal on the house and VERY low payments. (we took about a 100K hit on the equity).

When they got pregnant, she missed a lot of work.  She changed jobs, and lost all her benefits.  They ended up loosing the house 2 years ago.  Just got too far behind and couldn't find a way out.  They are now renting a nice little house close to our neighborhood.  (I wish we had known just how bad things had gotten for them.  We could have helped...)  (the bank ended up selling the house at auction - for waaaaay more than they owed on it!)

They are now working hard to clear up their credit so they can purchase a new home.  When they decided to go to Disney with us, they spent 3 weeks planning and budgeting BEFORE they told us they could go!  (they wanted to make sure they didn't have to touch their bonus coming in at the end of the fiscal year in October.)

I'm so proud of her!  She has really grown up and taken charge of their finances.  Believe me, if she can do it ...ANYONE can.  

(yes...I am a great FAN of my DIL...every MIL should have as nice a DIL as I have!)

Nini


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Where are you staying when you come here?  I was just assuming you were staying oceanfront which is where most of the restaurants I've suggested are.  Ask at your hotel about buffets b/c chances are there are some I don't know about.  I am just not a buffet person -- I'd eat way too much and then regret it.
> 
> If you have time you may want to check out our fabric stores.  If you're looking for licensed character fabric Joannes and Walmart have the best selections, but still limited IMO.  The hancock's has licensed fabric, but not much in the way of Disney.  I'd say with all the fabric I purchased recently I probably got the most at Walmart and about equal amounts at Joanne's and Hancock's.  Walmart has the best prices, but Joanne's and Hancock's often have a lot on sale.



Which Walmart in VA Beach still has fabric????  I thought they were gone from all the Walmarts around here.TIA!!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> The Walmart near Lynnhaven Mall also has fabric, but alas, this March it will be no more.  I've never been to the quilt shop -- I will definitely have to check it out.  We went last fall to see the ponies.  Next time we go I'm asking you for a recommendation of where to eat -- the place we ate was awful and then I got really sick the next day and so did ds.  DD was fine though.
> 
> 
> 
> We've taken ds to Steiny's a couple of times, but once dd came along our restaurant days were numbered.  I'm sure dh and I will go there for our 10th anniversary next month (providing he's in town).
> 
> 
> And thanks to all for the compliments on my back to school dress for dd.  I wanted to work on my AK outfit next but Hancock's didn't have the zebra fabric I wanted so I must check at Joanne's and when I get there is beyond my wildest dreams.  So sadly my next outfit won't be Disney either -- I'm going to attempt to put ruffles on some jeans and make a coordinating ruffled halter top with a horse fabric as dd's life revolves around horse attire.



Andrea...I'm so upset that I never knew the Walmart at Lynnhaven still had fabric...guess where I'm going at lunch today!  We went to Steiny's for our anniversary last year.  We have to get back there.  
I've been looking for zebra print also..I just went to Joanne's yesterday and they didn't have any unless you want the furry kind. So don't waste the trip right now. LOL.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> (WAY OT)
> Hubby and I have fallen into a routine of having the same (lighthearted) argument a few times a week.
> 
> *Boys do something boyish and very different from our girls*
> MEeyebrow raised to The Husband) Hey, YOU were the one who said we'd only take boys.
> HIM: BOY! I said BOY, singular! Not boyS!
> ME: (laughing) Hey, it was buy one get one free, I couldn't resist!
> 
> (Yes, we are kidding and laughing to ourselves).
> 
> Well, jump to today. Hubby sees Corn on the Cob in the fridge, which I told him last night I was craving...after he went to the grocery store last night for ice cream with whipped cream I was craving.
> 
> HIM: Um, you sure are having a lot of cravings.
> ME: (not really looking at him) Yep, didn't want to bring it up though.
> HIM: (seeing the calendar and doing the math in his head) It was buy ONE get ONE free..ONE ONE ONE!


 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



So sorry to  hear of the drastic changes.  Like others have said, perhaps this is an opportunity to do more together as a family, more game nights and more simply spending time together without the distraction of TV.  Also, you will be able to discover all the free things you can do - parks, library movie/tv show rentals, happenings around town, etc.  Hopefully you can modify the no fabric until you go through your stash?  LisaZoe's idea was good too - you can tell others that you would appreciate gift cards to places that sell fabric for your b-day, Christmas, etc.


----------



## mom2rtk

angel23321 said:


> Andrea...I'm so upset that I never knew the Walmart at Lynnhaven still had fabric...guess where I'm going at lunch today!  We went to Steiny's for our anniversary last year.  We have to get back there.
> I've been looking for zebra print also..I just went to Joanne's yesterday and they didn't have any unless you want the furry kind. So don't waste the trip right now. LOL.




Well, last week was MY turn to be upset about Wal-Mart. I've known for at least 2 years they were phasing it out, but still knew which stores in town had it and which ones didn't. Friday I popped into one of my favorite locations only to find them clearing it all out. Everything was half price, and I bought some, but would have RATHER continued paying full price to have more available when I need it.....


----------



## ireland_nicole

Camping Griswalds said:


> We did matching shirts with our daughter last trip and it was so much fun.  Here are some pictures...they are all terrible though...someone else can post close ups
> 
> Dh with Mickey, me with my 40th b-day tee and daughter with Tink outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to Ft. Wilderness to enjoy the campfire with Chip and Dale, but got sick.  So we wore this to DAK...
> 
> DH is Musket Mickey, I am Clarice with Hidden Mickey marshmellows and DD had C & D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite ones....this was for Epcot and the Flower and Garden festival..Dh was Goofy cutting out a Mickey topiary, mine was Minnie with a flower pot and Micky flowers, and DD's was Donald handing Daisy a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so makes me want to make sure I match my DD this next trip.  Problem is...she changes probably twice a day, and I don't want too I know we have a trip planned with the 5 of us for January.  Not sure the 17 yo and 13 yo son will wear matching tees though.  Might be perfect for the "I don't do matching tees" top
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add....I just realized that I have khaki shorts on in each pic and good lord I look pregnant....MUST DIET SOON!!!!!!



Y'all look adorable- and you do not look pg



Rymer said:


> Hi Ladies
> wow, I am making a patchwork twirl skirt for my daughter and I'm so frustrated! My goodness it's taking me FOREVER! I don't know how you ladies make all these things. I think i'm the worlds worst and slowest sewer ever.  I wanted to sew a bunch of dresses for my daughter for our trip but I really think I"m going to have to buy most of them.  sad. I have very little time to sew and with the amount of time it takes me to do things, I'll never get anything done.  off to etsy I go......I am hoping sometime next week I will get this skirt done.  man i hope it comes out decent enough to share with you all.  I really think things would go better for me if I just had more time.  sorry...just venting tonight.


This is one of the most time consuming things you will do.  Don't worry.  The simply sweet sews up a lot faster!  And is still twirly, especially if you just make the skirt wider like I do and gather it more.


disneylovinfamily said:


> borrow away   Thanks so much for the compliments!  It really makes me feel good.  There are times that I question if I should go back to work and get a "real" job before DS hits school because I think that is what hubby would prefer but I love staying home with the kiddos and the sewing helps alot.  It is really picking up but you can't count on it and that is why I think DH is the way he is.  But deep down, this is what I want to do long term.  Fingers crossed.  Sorry to ramble but I always feel at home here.


You definitely have the talent to do this for a living.  Keep it up!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LisaZoe said:


> I don't think matching tees are crazy at all. That's probably what I'll do when (if) Zoe and I go again before she thinks she's too old for even that.
> 
> No TV - there are lots of options that don't cost much money, like game nights, movie nights (can't beat $1 DVDs from Redbox), etc. Also without TV hopefully he'll help out more with the cleaning and yard work. BTW - I have to admit I've been considering cutting out our satellite service because I know Zoe and I watch too much TV. However, since I'm home most days alone while she's in school, it's more that I'd miss it than that she would.
> 
> Less eating out - this will be better for your health as well as your budget. Also, since you won't have TV as a distraction, I bet you and the kids will have fun trying new recipes.
> 
> No new fabric - maybe you can get a revision to this in the future that you won't buy more until you've used up X percent. Also, maybe you could tell family & friends you'd like gift cards that would work for fabric stores for birthday, Christmas, etc.


I think we will still have netflix for movies, really the biggest drag is that DD wont be able to watch her shows on PBS in the morning, Im hoping this will help her want to read/listen to more books and help our bond both for DH and me and DD and me. Im not a tv person at all- unless Im sick.


VBAndrea said:


> Are you married to my dh????  The "only one adult who cleans" and the lack of landscaping hit home with me.  My dh doesn't mow though.  I have to do that.  I did break down and hire a company to fertilize the front lawn though b/c I can't do everything.   Anyway, I think just cutting out eating out will make a huge differnece in your budget.  I cringe when we eat out -- it's soooo expensive.  And dh often goes out for lunch which irks me too, but he earns the vast majority of our money so I just keep to myself and keep my mouth shut.  I also loved Lisa's idea of asking for gift cards to fabric stores for gifts.  That should help replenish your fabric stash.


Exactly- I mowed all last year because he was always too tired on the weekends. But with a new baby I knew I wouldnt be able to this summer so I hired them and put them on a schedule. His suggestion is that he can do it and it doesnt have to look all prim and proper anyway" THOSE comments are what send me through the roof. Man! Take pride in your home! Or cancelling my monthly cleaning service- he's not jumping to help, he has always been lazy like this and he can walk into a cluttered room and put his feet up and ignore it. So i know the lion's share will fall to me. I want to be proud of my home, but its hard with a little baby and DD- but I know I can find a way. If we didnt have all the pets it wouldnt feel so dirty, but Im going to create a chore chart to keep me on track, and assign some simple tasks to DH. I dont think he really knows how to clean and refuses to make much effort in doing things correctly. WARNING to parents who dont include their kids in making their bed or helping out- they grow up they are NOT fun to live with LOL. Lucky I love him so much. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> .
> 
> You know, I have an aunt who always states, "Don't ever tell anyone your faults....they don't notice them until you tell them exactly where to look!"   I should not have said anything about the khaki shorts or the FAT.  I usually refer to myself as Pooh sized  But I must say there is a lot that stands out to me in those pictures.  But I did want to share the fun of "coordinating" dressing at Disney!


and this is the very reason I rarely post photos of me hee hee, well you can see me on FB. But I like your Aunt's adage. To me, you look like a happy family at WDW, and that really is the priority in it all, isn't it. Will you look back and say your weight or hairdo or color of your shorts affected your trip? No, but I bet you remember lots of other great things. I thought they were great family trips.


jessica52877 said:


> I haven't been following along this week at all and skipped lots of pages but had a couple of things I wanted to say about the 1 page I did read.
> 
> I LOVE not having cable. In the 8 years we have lived in our house we have had cable/dish network maybe 3 of it. At first cable wasn't available and I just didn't worry about it. We got PBS and NBC on good days (if you like fuzzy tv). I finally caved at one point and got dish but it was just too expensive. I would rather save the money. With this lastest tv thing I went with basic cable which gives us the main stations. I hate that I am paying for it but what can I do. We get the main 4 a PBS and a few other stations. If and when we have tv Dallas will plop his butt in front of it until I tell him to get up (unless he can go outside). It drives me bonkers.
> 
> We also hardly eat out! The cost is just too much for me! I prefer to sit at home and eat dinner as a family around the table. Just seems like home to me that way.
> 
> I think that it sounds like alot but you'll adjust quickly and find that it is enjoyable to spend less and save more! I also am the only one who cleans the house and I mow the lawn (but I LOVE it). In fact all the yard work falls on my plate. It is enjoyable to get outside though and relax.


 Im looking forward to hearing and seeing how our cutting back really helps the bottom line!





phins_jazy said:


> Quick question.  A friend of mine has asked me to make a laptop sleeve for her new computer.  Seems most ready made sleeves don't fit.  So.....has anyone made one of these before? Obviously I haven't.  lol  It is just a big pouch with a zipper? Special lining?  Help!


I think your key item will be what you use for padding, you will need more than quilt batting, and I might consider an apolstry type fabric- strong and tougher than cotton.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> I hate those conversations...but at least you got one.  When we first moved in together DH took out the cable box one day and didn't tell me...I came home for lunch and couldn't find the remote anywhere and then realized the box was gone!  I was sure we had been robbed!  I called him in a panic and he said we had to save money so he took the box and cancelled the cable.  I was cool with it, but he could have talked to me about it.
> 
> Good luck.  We don't eat out either...just pizza night for the kids once a week.  And as far a s eating at home, we eat lots of cereal and sandwiches.  For me, being a southern cook...that is hard but much cheaper!
> 
> .


 Oooh, wow, thats not nice, Id have flipped out on that-but really the tv is more DH sacrifice despite that he is only here evenings and weekends- he has a tv addiction problem.  I hope your DH talks to you most of the time, lol, I mean, what if your car disappeared or something. Men crack me up.



disneymomof1 said:


> My hubby and I had this conversation about 6 months ago, he loves to spend and I have to rein him in.  Early in our marriage we had a lot of credit card debt, so we worked really hard and paid everything down, but it was starting to creep up again, so we went to our local Consumer Credit Counseling Center.  They offer help, guidance and budget counseling.  So we took a course that really helped us keep our "eye on the prize", which is saving money each month.  It really helped us see where we were overspending.  Like the 3-4 times a week we would stop at the grocery store for one thing and end up with a 10-12 things that we really did not need.  So it is good that you are talking about it and really see where you can cut back. Believe I know how hard it is, but worth it in the end.


Yup, this is a 6 month thing, and then we will reevaluate. I actually think I will not want tv back then! LOL. And I agree totally worth it in the long run. I think its good to be doing this while our kids are little and DD will get over it and she still has her movies if I really need to put the tv on.

I told Dh I thought God wanted us to get to this point because it was the only way we would get rid of the tv, and it will force DH to get better sleep, and have better quality time. I hope. He still has his iphone (company paid) and laptop. I see so much opportunity for more of good stuff, and less of non essentials and it will give us a better appreciation of what we have.

On a seperate note..............
DD3 woke up sick today. Throwing up whatever she consumes- water, etc. So she is laying on floor and not doing much, cat is sleeping next to her. She had a freeze pop and threw it up. But they said give her something once and hour and Ill pray Hannah doesnt get sick.

I so appreciate everyones support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Really!

I forget who said it- but amex gift cards would be great- so I can buy fabric anywhere-online, etc. but Christmas is a long way from now and my family doesnt like giving money-or gift cards, so I dont know if Ill get them, but it cant hurt to ask!
Our anniversary is the 23rd, maybe I should suggest that as my present- if he does anything. But I might be okay without fabric for a while, I do have a decent amount right now.


----------



## anggye

disneylovinfamily said:


> borrow away   Thanks so much for the compliments!  It really makes me feel good.  There are times that I question if I should go back to work and get a "real" job before DS hits school because I think that is what hubby would prefer but I love staying home with the kiddos and the sewing helps alot.  It is really picking up but you can't count on it and that is why I think DH is the way he is.  But deep down, this is what I want to do long term.  Fingers crossed.  Sorry to ramble but I always feel at home here.



Thank you...I am so excited to finish this outfit now!! My husband has been "wondering" what I want to do when all kids are in school. We have 4 girls, the youngest 3 years. I like being able to stay home. My sewing skills aren't the best, I have gotten better since I started lurking on this thread. Also, how do you find the time to sew? I always have something else to do!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

anggye said:


> Thank you...I am so excited to finish this outfit now!! My husband has been "wondering" what I want to do when all kids are in school. We have 4 girls, the youngest 3 years. I like being able to stay home. My sewing skills aren't the best, I have gotten better since I started lurking on this thread. Also, how do you find the time to sew? I always have something else to do!!



I sew in the am and the kids play then I babysit in the afternoons and do all the housework then I sew when the kids are in bed until like 1 am.  I am really behind right now and may have to pull some all nighters to get all my orders done.


----------



## msumissa

Hi all!  I am so excited!  I am getting a new embroidery machine!  I currently have a Viking Iris, and I just got fed up with not being able to do anything bigger than a 4X4.  I found a Brother PE700II for a great price, plus I had some 'free money' sitting at Amazon, so I ended up getting it for what I think is a steal!  Now I can get more of CarlaC's great designs!  I am so excited.

I also finished up the Molly dresses for the girls as well!  So now I owe you all pictures of the twirl dresses and the Molly dresses!


----------



## mom2rtk

disneylovinfamily said:


> I sew in the am and the kids play then I babysit in the afternoons and do all the housework then I sew when the kids are in bed until like 1 am.  I am really behind right now and may have to pull some all nighters to get all my orders done.



Well, I wish a couple all nighters would catch me up before our trip! I find I make more mistakes when I'm tired..... but then I couldn't pull nighters when I was in college (and MUCH younger.......) so I guess there's no hope for me now........


----------



## clairemolly

I called them this morning and my options are to send it back to Walmart to have it replaced or to take it to a dealer almost an hour from my house to have it repaired.  Of course, the repair shop is closed on Mondays, so I am not sure if it will be faster to go that route or to take a week or two to send it back and exchange it.  I am so bummed!  I didn't even get to use it!  I worked on finishing up a stripwork jumper for Molly last night, but still need to serge the seams before I can call it done.

Ugh!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!












Here is the Dalmations one with the shorts ruffled/bloomered




I made each of the girls a Winnie the Pooh dress.








I would really like to have the blue I used in the straps as a ruffle around the bottom but I don't have the time. I still have 2 more shifts in the Ed to work, a Bridal shower a birthday party, getting hair cut - the girls and maybe me tomorrow, dentist appointment tonight, and packing suitcases, cleaning out car getting oil changed & air filter then getting car packed all before Sunday.
Here is  a "pillowcase without arm holes" for Joci




And a reversible top for Evie - Princesses & Minnie -








I just hope it fits her - she was up half the night from what DH said so she is still in bed right now! I am getting ready to get her up though. Thanks for looking. I have 2 things left - a pillowcase dresses - Cars for Juliet & Mermaid for Evie.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## angel23321

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Dalmations one with the shorts ruffled/bloomered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made each of the girls a Winnie the Pooh dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to have the blue I used in the straps as a ruffle around the bottom but I don't have the time. I still have 2 more shifts in the Ed to work, a Bridal shower a birthday party, getting hair cut - the girls and maybe me tomorrow, dentist appointment tonight, and packing suitcases, cleaning out car getting oil changed & air filter then getting car packed all before Sunday.
> Here is  a "pillowcase without arm holes" for Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a reversible top for Evie - Princesses & Minnie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it fits her - she was up half the night from what DH said so she is still in bed right now! I am getting ready to get her up though. Thanks for looking. I have 2 things left - a pillowcase dresses - Cars for Juliet & Mermaid for Evie.
> Thanks,
> Carol



I love all of these Carol. I just got that minnie fabric.  What pattern did you use for the first dress?  That's the one I want to make for Emma and Lily.  TIA.


----------



## mirandag819

VBAndrea said:


> I hope you have time to finish everything you need to get done.  Don't worry if you don't have every little thing done by the time dh gets home.  It might actually be good for him to see you making some things so he doesn't think you went out and purchased all the customs.  I also didn't know you worked.  The way you've been whipping out outfits I just assumed you were a SAHM.  I work VERY part time -- about one day a week.  I really need to work more for finances sake, but I can't stand the thought of it.
> 
> I didn't even know there was a Cinderella 3.  DD has only seen the original Cinderella.  I'm definitely going to get 2 & 3 then for her to watch.  I so want her in a cute Vida with the stepsisters and Lady Tremaine.  I'd be happy with that alone, or with Gus and Jaq as well, but I think I might have to add Cinderella to persuade her to wear it.  That outfit will probably be one of the last I make though, so I have time to coerce dd.  My dh will also be deployed from mid-Sept to the end of November, so that will give me more time to sew and practice things.  Hopefully I can pull it off.
> 
> Good luck getting all your last minute errands done and finishing up all your t-shirts and skirt.



Yep... I work, and too much! I am an accountant for Volvo's corporate offices, so I work 40-60 hours a week depending on which week of the month it is. If you haven't noticed I post wayyyy more completed outfits on the weekends.... I do stay up way too late on week nights sewing, but a lot of what I have made has been on the weekend while Taylor is at my inlaws or at a friend's house for a few hours or watching a movie. I did take a few vacation days here and there to kinda catch up on stuff around the house and would get some sewing done while she was at preschool. 

Taylor liked Cinderella 2, but she loved Cinderella 3 for some reason. It is called A Twist in Time, and the Tremaines get ahold of the fairy god mother's wand and use it to go back in time and change that way things went with the slipper. It was pretty cute, and it got Taylor on a step-sister's kick. The step mother is still very evil, but it kinda shows the step-sisters in a different light. You should have your DD watch it, she might decide she likes them too!


----------



## mirandag819

mom2rtk said:


> My daughter also loves Cinderella 3. When we sit down to watch a Disney movie, I always want the original, she always wants the sequels....
> 
> Are you talking about ordering a cake to have at home or one at Disney?
> 
> We're celebrating my daughter's birthday at 1900 PF in late September, and I still have to figure out the cake thing.....



I ordered it to have at 1900 PF.... I ordered it from Pat at the GF. She is the one who helped Brook with her cake too. I will post pictures when I get back and let you know how it goes if you want. I didn't give too too many details, because they seem to do such a great job with just a little guidance, so I left the details up to the chef, but I ordered a 10 inch white cake with white chocolate filling covered in fondant and I wanted it to really be decorated with a step sister's theme and not just a picture on top. She said they would come up with something with a little more dimension to it and use the step sister's colors for the fondant. I can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## LisaZoe

Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).






BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky. 

I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.










So, here's what I did different:

1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.

2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.

3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.

Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.


----------



## Rymer

where do you ladies find your big polka dotted material for the mickey/minnie dresses? Does JoAnne's carry that? because that's pretty much my only option where I live! unless there is something on the internet that I can order through? any help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Adi12982

msumissa said:


> Hi all!  I am so excited!  I am getting a new embroidery machine!  I currently have a Viking Iris, and I just got fed up with not being able to do anything bigger than a 4X4.  I found a Brother PE700II for a great price, plus I had some 'free money' sitting at Amazon, so I ended up getting it for what I think is a steal!  Now I can get more of CarlaC's great designs!  I am so excited.
> 
> I also finished up the Molly dresses for the girls as well!  So now I owe you all pictures of the twirl dresses and the Molly dresses!


CONGRATS!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I did different:
> 
> 1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.
> 
> 2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.
> 
> 3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.



I think the BaB vida is ADORABLE!  Too bad that bunny is soooo picky!  good thing Kitty has so sense to love a LisaZoe original 

On the Modified Emma - First of all - I love the top (colors, applique, etc).  It is gorgeous!  Second, I would LOVE a tut on the changes you made, I want to get that top, but would love the option of making it more closed, too!


----------



## Adi12982

Rymer said:


> where do you ladies find your big polka dotted material for the mickey/minnie dresses? Does JoAnne's carry that? because that's pretty much my only option where I live! unless there is something on the internet that I can order through? any help is appreciated. thanks!



Yes, Joann's   It is often on sale and if not be sure to use a 40% off coupon on it - you can find those easily online (google) or on the bookmarks (on the first post of the thread)!


----------



## Rebecuberduber

NiniMorris said:


> I'm so proud of her!  She has really grown up and taken charge of their finances.  Believe me, if she can do it ...ANYONE can.
> 
> (yes...I am a great FAN of my DIL...every MIL should have as nice a DIL as I have!)
> 
> Nini



That is so sweet, how much you like your DIL!!  I hope that my MIL thinks such nice things of me ... but that is a very incredible story of human growth.  I'm proud of her, too 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Dalmations one with the shorts ruffled/bloomered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made each of the girls a Winnie the Pooh dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is  a "pillowcase without arm holes" for Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a reversible top for Evie - Princesses & Minnie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it fits her - she was up half the night from what DH said so she is still in bed right now! I am getting ready to get her up though. Thanks for looking. I have 2 things left - a pillowcase dresses - Cars for Juliet & Mermaid for Evie.
> Thanks,
> Carol



Wow, you are so creative!  I love the way you tied the bow on the princess pillowcase dress, with the pink bow in front.  That's very clever, like the bow on Cinderella's pink dress.  I have a couple princess pillowcase dresses to make, soon, too.  I might have to CASE that bow, if you don't mind.  




LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.



That is so cute!  I really liked the AG doll one, too.  Too funny about the bunny .  I'm sure Bunny will get jealous, soon, seeing it look so fabulous on Pink Kitty.  Just giver her time, she'll come around .


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

phins_jazy said:


> Quick question.  A friend of mine has asked me to make a laptop sleeve for her new computer.  Seems most ready made sleeves don't fit.  So.....has anyone made one of these before? Obviously I haven't.  lol  It is just a big pouch with a zipper? Special lining?  Help!



was just flipping channels and saw on DIY network they have a show called Creative Juice and the episode is crafty space and they were finishing up some sort of laptop sleeve- they were calling it a case, it was at 1pm today


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> Yes, Joann's   It is often on sale and if not be sure to use a 40% off coupon on it - you can find those easily online (google) or on the bookmarks (on the first post of the thread)!


  When my Joann's has been out, I mail ordered from Hancocks.


----------



## LisaZoe

Rymer said:


> where do you ladies find your big polka dotted material for the mickey/minnie dresses? Does JoAnne's carry that? because that's pretty much my only option where I live! unless there is something on the internet that I can order through? any help is appreciated. thanks!



Our local JoAnn's carries the dots in a variety of colors. I checked and they have them online, too. You can search for 'large dots calico' to see the colors. Micheal Miller also carries several types of dots. I really like the Ta Dots and the Quarter Dots because they are a nice size dot.



Adi12982 said:


> First of all - I love the top (colors, applique, etc).  It is gorgeous!  Second, I would LOVE a tut on the changes you made, I want to get that top, but would love the option of making it more closed, too!



I'll definitely work on a tute next time I make this top. I really like the style of the front but thought the open back was a little limiting... although it could be worn over a tee or peasant top if modesty was a concern. Personally, I like styles that a child can put on and take off herself so the button back of the Emma wouldn't work for that.


----------



## 2cutekidz

LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I did different:
> 
> 1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.
> 
> 2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.
> 
> 3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.




Yor BaB Vida is Too CUTE!!  I rarely have trim in the house, so mine didn't get the ric-rac like I wanted.  Yours turned out adorable!

I love your Emma variation!  I wasn't thrilled with the fly-away back either.  I'll have to give it a try with the closed back.


----------



## Rymer

thanks for all the help ladies! I will check out JoAnne's first w/ my coupons! first I must finish my darn twirly skirt!!! 



Adi12982 said:


> Yes, Joann's   It is often on sale and if not be sure to use a 40% off coupon on it - you can find those easily online (google) or on the bookmarks (on the first post of the thread)!


----------



## LisaZoe

2cutekidz said:


> Yor BaB Vida is Too CUTE!!  I rarely have trim in the house, so mine didn't get the ric-rac like I wanted.  Yours turned out adorable!



Thank you!  I got lucky that I had some small rick rack that worked for this dress. I don't usually use this small size but I have a few colors because sometimes I like to put the small size on the jumbo for extra color. It was fun to start and finish a dress in a very short period of time and use up some remnants as well.



Rebecuberduber said:


> That is so cute!  I really liked the AG doll one, too.  Too funny about the bunny .  I'm sure Bunny will get jealous, soon, seeing it look so fabulous on Pink Kitty.  Just giver her time, she'll come around .



Well considering Zoe has about 10 BaB animals, Ms. Bunny will be last on the list for customs.


----------



## lori123

LisaZoe said:


> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I did different:
> 
> 1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.
> 
> 2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.
> 
> 3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.



LOVE the top - especially love the modifications and can't wait for a photo tut!


----------



## ireland_nicole

clairemolly said:


> I called them this morning and my options are to send it back to Walmart to have it replaced or to take it to a dealer almost an hour from my house to have it repaired.  Of course, the repair shop is closed on Mondays, so I am not sure if it will be faster to go that route or to take a week or two to send it back and exchange it.  I am so bummed!  I didn't even get to use it!  I worked on finishing up a stripwork jumper for Molly last night, but still need to serge the seams before I can call it done.
> 
> Ugh!!!!


Sorry, hope you get it sorted out soon.


mirandag819 said:


> Yep... I work, and too much! I am an accountant for Volvo's corporate offices, so I work 40-60 hours a week depending on which week of the month it is. If you haven't noticed I post wayyyy more completed outfits on the weekends.... I do stay up way too late on week nights sewing, but a lot of what I have made has been on the weekend while Taylor is at my inlaws or at a friend's house for a few hours or watching a movie. I did take a few vacation days here and there to kinda catch up on stuff around the house and would get some sewing done while she was at preschool.
> 
> Taylor liked Cinderella 2, but she loved Cinderella 3 for some reason. It is called A Twist in Time, and the Tremaines get ahold of the fairy god mother's wand and use it to go back in time and change that way things went with the slipper. It was pretty cute, and it got Taylor on a step-sister's kick. The step mother is still very evil, but it kinda shows the step-sisters in a different light. You should have your DD watch it, she might decide she likes them too!


LOL Cinderella 3 is Caitie's favorite, too.


LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I did different:
> 
> 1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.
> 
> 2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.
> 
> 3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.



Ooh, I love all that!  I haven't bought the emma yet, but might once your tutorial is done!  Love, love the BaB Vida and the story- silly rabbit!



Rymer said:


> where do you ladies find your big polka dotted material for the mickey/minnie dresses? Does JoAnne's carry that? because that's pretty much my only option where I live! unless there is something on the internet that I can order through? any help is appreciated. thanks!



I get mine at Joann's as well.


----------



## Sandi S

Question for those of you who do appliques: Do you use your regular machine or an embroidery machine?


----------



## minnie2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Dalmations one with the shorts ruffled/bloomered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made each of the girls a Winnie the Pooh dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to have the blue I used in the straps as a ruffle around the bottom but I don't have the time. I still have 2 more shifts in the Ed to work, a Bridal shower a birthday party, getting hair cut - the girls and maybe me tomorrow, dentist appointment tonight, and packing suitcases, cleaning out car getting oil changed & air filter then getting car packed all before Sunday.
> Here is  a "pillowcase without arm holes" for Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a reversible top for Evie - Princesses & Minnie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it fits her - she was up half the night from what DH said so she is still in bed right now! I am getting ready to get her up though. Thanks for looking. I have 2 things left - a pillowcase dresses - Cars for Juliet & Mermaid for Evie.
> Thanks,
> Carol


All super cute!


Sandi S said:


> Question for those of you who do appliques: Do you use your regular machine or an embroidery machine?


I have and emb/ sewing machine but when I do my appliques they are pieces by hand using a machine to stitch them since my hoop size is only a 4x4.

Lisa-  some how I lost your quote.  I love the new Daisy top and the BAB vida!  A Tut would be wonderful for the Emma top.  I love the pattern but Nikki wasn't thrilled with it open in the back...


----------



## lori123

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



Big ((HUGS))!!
We have had many ups and downs financially and it just made us stronger!  We've done the no eating out, no cable, no cell phones (gasp), etc.  I think if you can embrace this you can turn it into something positive for all of you!  Simpler times with the family - more fun game nights, and just enjoying each other!  I commend you for making those changes - there are many who would try and keep up with their same lifestyle and just go deeper and deeper.


----------



## angel23321

Rymer said:


> where do you ladies find your big polka dotted material for the mickey/minnie dresses? Does JoAnne's carry that? because that's pretty much my only option where I live! unless there is something on the internet that I can order through? any help is appreciated. thanks!



That's where I just got mine.


----------



## msumissa

Momma2dakidz said:


> I think i am going to suck it up and make her the white mary poppins gown. I liked the white eyelet style portrait peasant top with little red bows. And i will add a shimmery red sash, with white ribbon on the sash to represent piping. The sash and bows will be removable and i will then make her a pastel sash to wear instead of the red for church. I have no problem making this for her since she will get more wear out of it. It shouldnt be too expensive either, 4.5 yards of cheap walmart eyelet. (trying to stay budget because i majorly splurged on Loge tickets.) I think i am also going to make her a very simple navy lap blanket with the marry poppins shadow on it with her name and date embroidered as her souveneir. I refuse to spend a TON of money on items that will get tossed into the bottom of her closet.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I think we will still have netflix for movies, really the biggest drag is that DD wont be able to watch her shows on PBS in the morning, Im hoping this will help her want to read/listen to more books and help our bond both for DH and me and DD and me. Im not a tv person at all- unless Im sick.
> 
> Exactly- I mowed all last year because he was always too tired on the weekends. But with a new baby I knew I wouldnt be able to this summer so I hired them and put them on a schedule. His suggestion is that he can do it and it doesnt have to look all prim and proper anyway" THOSE comments are what send me through the roof. Man! Take pride in your home! Or cancelling my monthly cleaning service- he's not jumping to help, he has always been lazy like this and he can walk into a cluttered room and put his feet up and ignore it. So i know the lion's share will fall to me. I want to be proud of my home, but its hard with a little baby and DD- but I know I can find a way. If we didnt have all the pets it wouldnt feel so dirty, but Im going to create a chore chart to keep me on track, and assign some simple tasks to DH. I dont think he really knows how to clean and refuses to make much effort in doing things correctly. WARNING to parents who dont include their kids in making their bed or helping out- they grow up they are NOT fun to live with LOL. Lucky I love him so much.
> 
> 
> and this is the very reason I rarely post photos of me hee hee, well you can see me on FB. But I like your Aunt's adage. To me, you look like a happy family at WDW, and that really is the priority in it all, isn't it. Will you look back and say your weight or hairdo or color of your shorts affected your trip? No, but I bet you remember lots of other great things. I thought they were great family trips.
> Im looking forward to hearing and seeing how our cutting back really helps the bottom line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your key item will be what you use for padding, you will need more than quilt batting, and I might consider an apolstry type fabric- strong and tougher than cotton.
> Oooh, wow, thats not nice, Id have flipped out on that-but really the tv is more DH sacrifice despite that he is only here evenings and weekends- he has a tv addiction problem.  I hope your DH talks to you most of the time, lol, I mean, what if your car disappeared or something. Men crack me up.
> 
> 
> Yup, this is a 6 month thing, and then we will reevaluate. I actually think I will not want tv back then! LOL. And I agree totally worth it in the long run. I think its good to be doing this while our kids are little and DD will get over it and she still has her movies if I really need to put the tv on.
> 
> I told Dh I thought God wanted us to get to this point because it was the only way we would get rid of the tv, and it will force DH to get better sleep, and have better quality time. I hope. He still has his iphone (company paid) and laptop. I see so much opportunity for more of good stuff, and less of non essentials and it will give us a better appreciation of what we have.
> 
> On a seperate note..............
> DD3 woke up sick today. Throwing up whatever she consumes- water, etc. So she is laying on floor and not doing much, cat is sleeping next to her. She had a freeze pop and threw it up. But they said give her something once and hour and Ill pray Hannah doesnt get sick.
> 
> I so appreciate everyones support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Really!
> 
> I forget who said it- but amex gift cards would be great- so I can buy fabric anywhere-online, etc. but Christmas is a long way from now and my family doesnt like giving money-or gift cards, so I dont know if Ill get them, but it cant hurt to ask!
> Our anniversary is the 23rd, maybe I should suggest that as my present- if he does anything. But I might be okay without fabric for a while, I do have a decent amount right now.




I can't remember where it was about you mentioning a cleaning schedule, but Organizedhome.com has an excellent schedule.  You can modify it to fit your needs.  We have several periods of evaluating where we spend our money, and I do think it is important.  It is hard when you have to make a lot of sacrifices!  Just think however, with all that free time, he could knock out the lawn!  The biggest key is working together, and finding a common goal.  As far as shows, our local library has tons of DVDs free for a week.  Some of our children's favorite shows have dvds


----------



## angel23321

Andrea...were you talking about about the Walmart at Salem Crossings?  If so...guess what, the fabric is gone.  They are in the process of remodeling. Only a little bit of craft supplies are left.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Sandi S said:


> Question for those of you who do appliques: Do you use your regular machine or an embroidery machine?



I don't have an embroidery machine.  I _just_ learned how to do appliques on my regular machine using HeatherSue's tutorial which is linked from page one of this thread.  It was so so much easier than I thought it would be, and even easier still with her easy-to-follow directions.  Go take a look!


----------



## Sandi S

Rebecuberduber said:


> I don't have an embroidery machine.  I _just_ learned how to do appliques on my regular machine using HeatherSue's tutorial which is linked from page one of this thread.  It was so so much easier than I thought it would be, and even easier still with her easy-to-follow directions.  Go take a look!



Thank you!


----------



## bunny213

the pictures or patterns for the applicaques (sp?) that all of you are using? I looked at the tutorial and it's wonderful...but where can I find the patterns or pictures...is there a web site or link?    I bought a MM colorbook and that's been a help, but I'd like to find the other characters...
   I'm still in the very very early learning stages..you all still amaze me with your talents.   
   Are the bowling shirts hard to do?   TIA....Barb
       and here's another question for you....you've all talked about a "hoop"...well....I wasn't sure what anyone mean't.  My stitching was puckering when I did it (zigzaging on a reg. machine).  Soooo.....I took my embroidery hoop....put the shirt in that and then was able to "just" manage to get it under the foot of the machine.   It worked, and I finally got a decent stitch - but now I'm wondering if I'm "jury-rigging" it and there's better way..      I sure hope you're all not hysterically laughing at me......thanks again...Barb


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I promised to post pictures of all the dresses I finally finished...and if photobucket will cooperate I can get them loaded sometime today...I've been trying for an hour so far!


So, I'm guessing if it is taking so long to load the 15 pix...I should pic and choose the best ones and only post them.
First dress will be an A line for Boma.





Next is a StripWork Jumper for Animal Kingdom.





Next is a Pink Simply Sweet for Coral Reef.





Up next, we have a Tink Round Neck Dress.





The forever popular Pooh Stripwork Jumper.





Now, the nice Minnie Mouse inspired Round Neck.





And last, but certainly not least, our version of Farmer Mickey.





Please be gentle and kind.  With each project, I learned so much, and after this trip is over, I plan on starting on some cute Christmas dresses that currently reside in my head.

I think I have them all right now...

Nini


----------



## i12go2wdw

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Dalmations one with the shorts ruffled/bloomered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made each of the girls a Winnie the Pooh dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to have the blue I used in the straps as a ruffle around the bottom but I don't have the time. I still have 2 more shifts in the Ed to work, a Bridal shower a birthday party, getting hair cut - the girls and maybe me tomorrow, dentist appointment tonight, and packing suitcases, cleaning out car getting oil changed & air filter then getting car packed all before Sunday.
> Here is  a "pillowcase without arm holes" for Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a reversible top for Evie - Princesses & Minnie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it fits her - she was up half the night from what DH said so she is still in bed right now! I am getting ready to get her up though. Thanks for looking. I have 2 things left - a pillowcase dresses - Cars for Juliet & Mermaid for Evie.
> Thanks,
> Carol



Everything is just amazing, so adorable, I am sure your girls (and hopefully you) will get tons of great attention, way to go!!!!


----------



## bentleygirl22

clairemolly said:


> I called them this morning and my options are to send it back to Walmart to have it replaced or to take it to a dealer almost an hour from my house to have it repaired.  Of course, the repair shop is closed on Mondays, so I am not sure if it will be faster to go that route or to take a week or two to send it back and exchange it.  I am so bummed!  I didn't even get to use it!  I worked on finishing up a stripwork jumper for Molly last night, but still need to serge the seams before I can call it done.
> 
> Ugh!!!!



IF you got it from walmart  just bring it back  they will take it back and give  you a new one. Then you can get a new one today.. 
I wouldn't want a Serger that had to be fix before i used it .. Go get another  new one... you will be happy you did.. 
I got my brother from walmart 6 years  ago  and its still going strong ...


----------



## twob4him

Sorry I am such a lurker lately....or "window shopper" as we call it....but rest assured I am seeing all of the loverly creations!!! Your kiddos are adorable too!!!


----------



## angel23321

Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I know I am not crazy.  Where did I see a Mickey 4x4 design that is not applique?  I want to do some quick polo shirts with a left chest design.  But I do not want to do applique that small.  Thanks ladies.  I am in a panick.  We leave Friday and I am still not done yet  
Lynn


----------



## tadamom

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



I would do MK, that's just me.  We have always started with MK and always will.  I asked my hubby about it one day and he said never!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I promised to post pictures of all the dresses I finally finished...and if photobucket will cooperate I can get them loaded sometime today...I've been trying for an hour so far!
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing if it is taking so long to load the 15 pix...I should pic and choose the best ones and only post them.
> First dress will be an A line for Boma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a StripWork Jumper for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pink Simply Sweet for Coral Reef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next, we have a Tink Round Neck Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forever popular Pooh Stripwork Jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the nice Minnie Mouse inspired Round Neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least, our version of Farmer Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle and kind.  With each project, I learned so much, and after this trip is over, I plan on starting on some cute Christmas dresses that currently reside in my head.
> 
> I think I have them all right now...
> 
> Nini



Great job!!!!!!!!1



angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



Sometimes we go to MK first, but we have also gone to Epcot and AK first; next trip we're planning to go to DHS first ; to my kids, it's all Disney!


----------



## Adi12982

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



I don't have kiddos yet (one on the way) - so DH and I just do whatever tour guide mike says OR wherever has the longest hours/evening EMH.  You could build up to when MK would be better in terms of crowds OR if you have park hoppers, go and see the castle and such and then headoevr to a less crowded place (if it is in fact crowded).  Tour guide Mike is fantastic, and I'd say usually right on the money!


----------



## minnie2

bunny213 said:


> the pictures or patterns for the applicaques (sp?) that all of you are using? I looked at the tutorial and it's wonderful...but where can I find the patterns or pictures...is there a web site or link?    I bought a MM colorbook and that's been a help, but I'd like to find the other characters...
> I'm still in the very very early learning stages..you all still amaze me with your talents.
> Are the bowling shirts hard to do?   TIA....Barb
> and here's another question for you....you've all talked about a "hoop"...well....I wasn't sure what anyone mean't.  My stitching was puckering when I did it (zigzaging on a reg. machine).  Soooo.....I took my embroidery hoop....put the shirt in that and then was able to "just" manage to get it under the foot of the machine.   It worked, and I finally got a decent stitch - but now I'm wondering if I'm "jury-rigging" it and there's better way..      I sure hope you're all not hysterically laughing at me......thanks again...Barb


I think most of us use coloring page images or Pin images.  Basically what ever strikes us.

The only time I use my hoop is when I am embroidering.  When I applique no hoop is involved unless it is an applique emb design....


NiniMorris said:


> Well, I promised to post pictures of all the dresses I finally finished...and if photobucket will cooperate I can get them loaded sometime today...I've been trying for an hour so far!
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing if it is taking so long to load the 15 pix...I should pic and choose the best ones and only post them.
> First dress will be an A line for Boma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a StripWork Jumper for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pink Simply Sweet for Coral Reef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next, we have a Tink Round Neck Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forever popular Pooh Stripwork Jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the nice Minnie Mouse inspired Round Neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least, our version of Farmer Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle and kind.  With each project, I learned so much, and after this trip is over, I plan on starting on some cute Christmas dresses that currently reside in my head.
> 
> I think I have them all right now...
> 
> Nini


All turned out great!  Keep up the good work!!!!!!


angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?


Usually to me MK is THE park!  It is classic and says I am at WDW to me.  We usually start with that BUT this yr my parents are probably meeting us and they aren't getting Park hopper passes so we are starting with AK and the the next day we are going to MK.  My parents are only goig for 2 days and I told my mom that I need to walk down main street with my mommy!  I had never gone with my parents when I was little and I am a Disney freak so it is important to me to do this  She even asked if she needs to buy me a lolly pop on main street and I told her I have the dining plan so I can get that but she can buy me Minnie ears and a balloon!
She said OK!
 The point is it is all WDW and it is all exciting so do which ever park you want on the 1st day.


----------



## SallyfromDE

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



We don't start with the MK and it's never been a problem. But then we've been several times and Kirsta pretty well knows that she's going to get there.


----------



## eeyore3847

Sandi S said:


> Question for those of you who do appliques: Do you use your regular machine or an embroidery machine?



well you can use a regular machine and hand piece the appliques and then use a tightened zig-zag stitch.
but an emb. machine can be easier sometimes


----------



## Jajone

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?


We use TGM too and sometimes (when we have hoppers) we go the day of arrival just for the castle fix. Also, building up to it makes it that much more fun. Rest assured, kids will like going on more rides with shorter lines more than seeing the castle first with tons of other people and long lines!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

angel23321 said:


> I love all of these Carol. I just got that minnie fabric.  What pattern did you use for the first dress?  That's the one I want to make for Emma and Lily.  TIA.


 Thanks so much!  I used the Simply Sweet my Carla C. I made the skirt from 2 pieces44/45 inches wide instead of following the chart in the pattern - this provided the extra fullness. And I added the second layer to the skirt - the first layer is 2/3 the length of the bottom layer.  


Rymer said:


> where do you ladies find your big polka dotted material for the mickey/minnie dresses? Does JoAnne's carry that? because that's pretty much my only option where I live! unless there is something on the internet that I can order through? any help is appreciated. thanks!


I also have always gotten mine from Joann's



angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?


I think we have always started at MK but my kids are 5,4 18 months now. SO they have to see the castle.

Thank You everyone for the compliments on the dresses. I feel like I have most things done so I am calming down a little. I just have to pack next.


----------



## cydswipe

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?




More of a lurker here, as my projects aren't finished, nor do I know where the cable to upload to our computer is.... We just moved...

anyway, we will not be going to MK our first day either, as suggested by TGM.  I feel you pain.  Our girls are 6 and 9.  Seems to me, you should take them to "the" place you first think of when thinking WDW.  I think our girls are old enough to understand... we'll go the 2nd day for the morning... the evening is our MNNSHP...


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> And last, but certainly not least, our version of Farmer Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



This is ADORABLE!  My fav I think! :0




angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



We did not do MK the first night and it was fine.  Of course my girls are older so they were more looking forward to roller coasters, etc.  My feeling was I didn't want to spend "part" of a day in MK, I wanted the WHOLE day there!


----------



## emcreative

If anyone is considering getting Toontown Online for the kiddos please PM me, I may be able to help out.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



I have and I'm a TGMer. I find his advice has often been worth it. The only thing I dont follow- we do a park on our arrival day- even if its just a couple rides and dinner- and we go where we want, regardless of crowds, cause our goal is atmosphere, not accomplishing anything. Then our first full day we like to go to MK. Does that make sense?
I have been a TGmer since late 03-2004 and I really like his park advice.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi! Got DS's first day of school outfit done, and he loves it, although my DM thinks it's too "girly"




So what do y'all think?

Adding myself to the list of very satisfied TGMers!


----------



## jham

Hey everyone, I just posted a NEW BIG GIVE just follow the Big Give link in my siggy. You can check out their PTR here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2113987 they have two adorable little girls aged 4 (almost 5) and 2 (almost 3) they will be so fun to sew for!


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> I ordered it to have at 1900 PF.... I ordered it from Pat at the GF. She is the one who helped Brook with her cake too. I will post pictures when I get back and let you know how it goes if you want. I didn't give too too many details, because they seem to do such a great job with just a little guidance, so I left the details up to the chef, but I ordered a 10 inch white cake with white chocolate filling covered in fondant and I wanted it to really be decorated with a step sister's theme and not just a picture on top. She said they would come up with something with a little more dimension to it and use the step sister's colors for the fondant. I can't wait to see what they come up with.



I can't wait to see it and hear how it goes! Remind me again when you are going, and do you mind sharing what she will be wearing?


----------



## tricia

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



I think not going to MK on the first day would be fine.  We usually hit whichever park is best according to TGM also.  Then, if I feel they really need a Disney hit that evening we plan on Chef Mickeys for dinner.


Also, speaking of Big Gives, can someone please PM me the address for Lucas' Give, I posted on the Big Give Board that I was ready to ship but have not received the address yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?



Our last 2 trips we started at DHS. I think it had to do with TGM best park days for us too....

To be honest, I have grown to love having a day to enjoy the Disney magic, but still anticipate the Magic Kingdom the next day. We have a great time at DHS, but it's so nice late in the afternoon to realize, "hey, tomorrow we're going to the Magic Kingdom!"


----------



## mirandag819

mom2rtk said:


> I can't wait to see it and hear how it goes! Remind me again when you are going, and do you mind sharing what she will be wearing?



We leave on Saturday....we are eating at 1900 PF our first night. Okay I am going to go adjust the buttons right now and I will share what she is wearing. I didn't make it, Leslie made it before I learned to sew. If I can get her to pose for me I will post pictures shortly.


----------



## emcreative

Can anyone tell me what "mesh" fabric is?  It doesn't look like the mesh I am used to thinking of...


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> We leave on Saturday....we are eating at 1900 PF our first night. Okay I am going to go adjust the buttons right now and I will share what she is wearing. I didn't make it, Leslie made it before I learned to sew. If I can get her to pose for me I will post pictures shortly.



I can't wait to see!  Miranda I hope you don't mind but your trip is gonna be like a mini-do-over for me!


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> We leave on Saturday....we are eating at 1900 PF our first night. Okay I am going to go adjust the buttons right now and I will share what she is wearing. I didn't make it, Leslie made it before I learned to sew. If I can get her to pose for me I will post pictures shortly.



Yeah! I can't wait to see pics of the cake. If you think about it, would you mind PM'ing me when you get back? I'd like to hear about your cake and how it went. I need to firm up something soon. If things go as planned, my daughter will be going to 1900 PF dressed as Lady Tremaine.... She's been Cinderella, and she's been one of the steps, so she wanted to break new ground this time..... I just can't envision a stepmother cake though.....


----------



## SallyfromDE

I never got around to my Custom Wear Report from our June vacation, becuase of trouble I've had with my camera program. Anyway, I finally got all my pictures downloaded and on Photobucket. 

This is our version of Ariel. I just planned on the top with a green skort. Kirsta got mad because it's supposed to belong. So I went looking for something to make a ruffle. But I came across this green glitter that as pretty cheap. 










Ariel knew what we were going for  :





Here is our Tink outfit: 










Tink loved the petals. It's a "refurb" from last trip. I just reused the petals over bike shorts and a Tink shirt. Tink was so cute. She saw my Tink tatoo from across the room and had to tell everyone that I had her on my leg.

To be conti:


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> We leave on Saturday....we are eating at 1900 PF our first night. Okay I am going to go adjust the buttons right now and I will share what she is wearing. I didn't make it, Leslie made it before I learned to sew. If I can get her to pose for me I will post pictures shortly.



Hey, I have an odd request. Do you watch the parade in the Magic Kingdom? If you (or anyone else anytime soon!) catch the parade, can you take a picture of the back of Cinderella's gown in the parade? I've done replica for our trip, but haven't done the bow yet. I need a closer look at the size and to see if it has tails.

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## i12go2wdw

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi! Got DS's first day of school outfit done, and he loves it, although my DM thinks it's too "girly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Adding myself to the list of very satisfied TGMers!



I don't think it is girly at all, I know my dd6 would not wear it because it is too boyish!! I really like it.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I can't wait to see!  Miranda I hope you don't mind but your trip is gonna be like a mini-do-over for me!



HAHA fine with me....hopefully everything goes well..... my mom sis and I do bicker back and forth often, but hopefully we can use last year's trick to get us to stop fighting by asking DH where the big girl panties are if we get grumpy with each other.....how sad is it that the moment that makes me smile the most from last year's trip occurred in an outlet mall parking lot?


I can't wait to write a TR this time, but I will probably need some creative help coming up with a cool name for it.


----------



## mirandag819

mom2rtk said:


> Hey, I have an odd request. Do you watch the parade in the Magic Kingdom? If you (or anyone else anytime soon!) catch the parade, can you take a picture of the back of Cinderella's gown in the parade? I've done replica for our trip, but haven't done the bow yet. I need a closer look at the size and to see if it has tails.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help!



I sure will.....we have the VIP guide that day and will be in a special roped off area so I should be able to get a good shot for you. Is Cindy at CRT in a different dress? Well she may think I am crazy if I ask to take a pic of her backside


----------



## woodkins

Quick question on making a patchwork twirl skirt...Do you topstich the seams between each patch (the vertical ones) as well as the horizontal ones? I am hoping not because my dd is a tall size 7/8 and that will take me forever & a day LOL!
Thanks...Krysta


----------



## mirandag819

woodkins said:


> Quick question on making a patchwork twirl skirt...Do you topstich the seams between each patch (the vertical ones) as well as the horizontal ones? I am hoping not because my dd is a tall size 7/8 and that will take me forever & a day LOL!
> Thanks...Krysta



I do, but the step is optional for the between each patch. I would def do the horizontal (it makes a big difference in how it lays).


----------



## SallyfromDE

We ate breakfast at Park Fare: 










I just put the white top over a tank top. The princess pattern was too small for Kirsta, so I enlarged it on the copy machine. It worked great. 

Kirsta wore this for Mulan. An outfit from last trip, that was one of the few that still fit. We never got to see Mulan, a large storm blew in. 






Another re-wear, we went to the campfire singalong:






My favorite rewear, but I like Mariahs better, with the lines on the leaves:






And the top Kirsta and I colored: 






Last is the tote I made for Kirsta to carry her junk in. I didn't realize how big it was when made it:






It was one of the best trips I've had in years. I can't wait to go again!!


----------



## emcreative

She looks happy and I LOVE the castle bag (Ryker and Drayke's room is all castle/dragons!)


----------



## emcreative

****Can someone with the Vida Pattern PM ME?*******

I have a question about it (I am going to order it, I think)


----------



## SallyfromDE

woodkins said:


> Quick question on making a patchwork twirl skirt...Do you topstich the seams between each patch (the vertical ones) as well as the horizontal ones? I am hoping not because my dd is a tall size 7/8 and that will take me forever & a day LOL!
> Thanks...Krysta



I didn't.


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> I sure will.....we have the VIP guide that day and will be in a special roped off area so I should be able to get a good shot for you. Is Cindy at CRT in a different dress? Well she may think I am crazy if I ask to take a pic of her backside



Yep, the princesses all have different gowns in the parade. Here's what I have so far:






Here's the best shot I've found so far on Flickr:


----------



## jessica52877

tricia said:


> Also, speaking of Big Gives, can someone please PM me the address for Lucas' Give, I posted on the Big Give Board that I was ready to ship but have not received the address yet.




Pm'd you


----------



## i12go2wdw

I only have 11 days left to sew and everyday I think of something else to make, this free dining is killing me, why do all the restaurants have to have such fun themes. And while I am thinking of it, have any of you eaten at Whispering Canyon? All the reviews I have read lately have been pretty bad and I have a res there and am wondering if I should change it.
Here is one set of outfits for the girls to wear at AK, DD13 is too old to have much of a theme to her clothes but the subtle animal print on this fabric met her standards. She even wore it to church on Sunday to please DD6 so they could have matching outfits, if she will do it at church where she knows everyone I know she will do it at Disney YEAH!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

mom2rtk said:


> Yep, the princesses all have different gowns in the parade. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the best shot I've found so far on Flickr:




That is amazing!!!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Hey, I have an odd request. Do you watch the parade in the Magic Kingdom? If you (or anyone else anytime soon!) catch the parade, can you take a picture of the back of Cinderella's gown in the parade? I've done replica for our trip, but haven't done the bow yet. I need a closer look at the size and to see if it has tails.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help!




Here are parade Cindy pics, but some of them aren't that same dress, I don't think:







I'm gonna keep looking because I'm assuming it's this dress  you are looking for (I love the little flowers on the bottom!)


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mom2rtk said:


> Yep, the princesses all have different gowns in the parade. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the best shot I've found so far on Flickr:



I love love love that version of the cindy dress!


----------



## emcreative

ooh this is so pretty I had to share (parade belle)


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Here are parade Cindy pics, but some of them aren't that same dress, I don't think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna keep looking because I'm assuming it's this dress  you are looking for (I love the little flowers on the bottom!)



I never did find any flower fabric like that, but I did like the dot mesh I found. That's the dress, but I still would love to see the back. And yes I love parade Belle too. I might try that one next time! Cinderella is for my daughter's birthday in the Magic Kingdom. But her new Belle will be for our DHS day and visit to Beauty & the Beast on stage. I'll post pics of that later when I get a chance. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mirandag819

Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew. 

Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie. 






Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose


----------



## VBAndrea

Argh!  I just attempted to post a reply after typing replies to all these multiquotes and when I hit submit a blank page showed up so here I go again...


angel23321 said:


> Andrea...I'm so upset that I never knew the Walmart at Lynnhaven still had fabric...guess where I'm going at lunch today!  We went to Steiny's for our anniversary last year.  We have to get back there.
> I've been looking for zebra print also..I just went to Joanne's yesterday and they didn't have any unless you want the furry kind. So don't waste the trip right now. LOL.


I am actually looking for zebra microfur.  I plan on doing two AK outfits.  One for cold weather and one for warmer weather.  Ah the joys of traveling in December when weather is unpredictable.  For the warmer weather outfit I'm thinking of a patchwork skirt for which I will need cotton fabrics so will still need to find a zebra fabric.  I plan on a stripwork type outfit with the microfur, though have no idea if it's feasible or not as I'm not sure how hard that will be to sew.  I also want to do a little bolero style jacket with the zebra fur in particular.    And then sew some fur around the bottom of pants or leggings.  I have it all in my head and sketched out what I want to do, though have no idea if I'll be able to pull it off.



mom2rtk said:


> Well, last week was MY turn to be upset about Wal-Mart. I've known for at least 2 years they were phasing it out, but still knew which stores in town had it and which ones didn't. Friday I popped into one of my favorite locations only to find them clearing it all out. Everything was half price, and I bought some, but would have RATHER continued paying full price to have more available when I need it.....


I completely agree -- I'd happily pay full price b/c their full price is half the price of our Hancock's.  Our store with fabric is set to eliminate it in March.  Fortunately Hancock's has a decent sale going on now.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Exactly- I mowed all last year because he was always too tired on the weekends. But with a new baby I knew I wouldnt be able to this summer so I hired them and put them on a schedule. His suggestion is that he can do it and it doesnt have to look all prim and proper anyway" THOSE comments are what send me through the roof. Man! Take pride in your home! Or cancelling my monthly cleaning service- he's not jumping to help, he has always been lazy like this and he can walk into a cluttered room and put his feet up and ignore it. So i know the lion's share will fall to me. I want to be proud of my home, but its hard with a little baby and DD- but I know I can find a way. If we didnt have all the pets it wouldnt feel so dirty, but Im going to create a chore chart to keep me on track, and assign some simple tasks to DH. I dont think he really knows how to clean and refuses to make much effort in doing things correctly. WARNING to parents who dont include their kids in making their bed or helping out- they grow up they are NOT fun to live with LOL. Lucky I love him so much.


My dh really does take pride in his lawn, though he expects me to be the one to make it the way he wants it!  Our association would send us nastygrams if we let the lawn go.  We rented our house for 2 years when we were stationed in RI and we got tons of nastygrams b/c our tenants were apparently allergic to yard work (and housework).  Long story, but it sounds like you might be able to relate to it so here it goes:  DH lived in a townhouse and had an electric corded mower.  Moved into our nice house and used the corded mower, though not at all practical.  Had ds and had to mow the lawn with him in a Baby Bjorn -- not fun at all.  I finally ran over the extension cord one day when ds was crying and frustrating me.  DH then repairs extension cord, but also decides that he hates mowing and I now refuse to do it so he spends oodles of $$ on a robotic mower.  While in RI Verizon comes to install lilnes throughout the neighborhood and butches our lawnmower wire.  DH finally fixed the front lawn wire after loads of nagging from me, but alas, not the side or back yard.  So guess who is outside mowing again with the corded mower?!

And if that wasn't enough, dh came up with a chore chart for us so he could "help" me.  It got to the point that rather than cross off what I did I started initialling what I did.  Dh was perhaps doing 5% of what was on the chart.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Here is the Dalmations one with the shorts ruffled/bloomered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made each of the girls a Winnie the Pooh dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to have the blue I used in the straps as a ruffle around the bottom but I don't have the time. I still have 2 more shifts in the Ed to work, a Bridal shower a birthday party, getting hair cut - the girls and maybe me tomorrow, dentist appointment tonight, and packing suitcases, cleaning out car getting oil changed & air filter then getting car packed all before Sunday.
> Here is  a "pillowcase without arm holes" for Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a reversible top for Evie - Princesses & Minnie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it fits her - she was up half the night from what DH said so she is still in bed right now! I am getting ready to get her up though. Thanks for looking. I have 2 things left - a pillowcase dresses - Cars for Juliet & Mermaid for Evie.
> Thanks,
> Carol


Beautiful and gosh, loads of outfits!  The M&M is my favorite -- love it!



mirandag819 said:


> Taylor liked Cinderella 2, but she loved Cinderella 3 for some reason. It is called A Twist in Time, and the Tremaines get ahold of the fairy god mother's wand and use it to go back in time and change that way things went with the slipper. It was pretty cute, and it got Taylor on a step-sister's kick. The step mother is still very evil, but it kinda shows the step-sisters in a different light. You should have your DD watch it, she might decide she likes them too!


I read a review of C3 right after you originally posted about it and it does sound cute.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will do the trick.  I really envision a appliqued Vida with the Tremaines on it.



LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.


Adorable BAB Vida!  And LOVE the Emma style top -- amazing color choices again.  You just have a way with fabric!



mumissa said:


> I can't remember where it was about you mentioning a cleaning schedule, but Organizedhome.com has an excellent schedule.  You can modify it to fit your needs.  We have several periods of evaluating where we spend our money, and I do think it is important.  It is hard when you have to make a lot of sacrifices!  Just think however, with all that free time, he could knock out the lawn!  The biggest key is working together, and finding a common goal.  As far as shows, our local library has tons of DVDs free for a week.  Some of our children's favorite shows have dvds


I will have to peaak at that site as well.  Flylady is really good for cleaning and organizational schedules as well.  My house was spotless when I followed her religiously.  Now I'm spending too much time on Disboards and fabric shopping



angel23321 said:


> Andrea...were you talking about about the Walmart at Salem Crossings?  If so...guess what, the fabric is gone.  They are in the process of remodeling. Only a little bit of craft supplies are left.


Oh no -- I'm soooooo sorry.  It's the Walmart by Lynnhaven Mall.  It's on Phoenix drive.  I promise you they still have fabric.  In March though they will become a SuperWalmart and the fabric will get eliminated to make more room for electronics   The fabric associate told me to call 1-800-Walmart often and complain.  I tried once, had to go through a bunch of menus and finally hung up when I got put on hold.



bunny213 said:


> the pictures or patterns for the applicaques (sp?) that all of you are using? I looked at the tutorial and it's wonderful...but where can I find the patterns or pictures...is there a web site or link?    I bought a MM colorbook and that's been a help, but I'd like to find the other characters...
> I'm still in the very very early learning stages..you all still amaze me with your talents.
> Are the bowling shirts hard to do?   TIA....Barb
> and here's another question for you....you've all talked about a "hoop"...well....I wasn't sure what anyone mean't.  My stitching was puckering when I did it (zigzaging on a reg. machine).  Soooo.....I took my embroidery hoop....put the shirt in that and then was able to "just" manage to get it under the foot of the machine.   It worked, and I finally got a decent stitch - but now I'm wondering if I'm "jury-rigging" it and there's better way..      I sure hope you're all not hysterically laughing at me......thanks again...Barb


You can google coloring book pages as well -- I found a great site but forgot to bookmark it.  I will try to remeber to post it if I can find it again.

I think the next pattern I will buy will be the bowling shirt.  I have a commercial pattern for one already that I haven't tried, but after doing a YCMT pattern I think I will highly prefer instructions from Carla C.

And my Singer manual says you can add a hoop to your machine by doing just what you did.  I haven't tried it b/c my practice appliques without it turned out well.  



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I promised to post pictures of all the dresses I finally finished...and if photobucket will cooperate I can get them loaded sometime today...I've been trying for an hour so far!
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing if it is taking so long to load the 15 pix...I should pic and choose the best ones and only post them.
> First dress will be an A line for Boma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a StripWork Jumper for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pink Simply Sweet for Coral Reef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next, we have a Tink Round Neck Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forever popular Pooh Stripwork Jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the nice Minnie Mouse inspired Round Neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least, our version of Farmer Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle and kind.  With each project, I learned so much, and after this trip is over, I plan on starting on some cute Christmas dresses that currently reside in my head.
> 
> I think I have them all right now...
> 
> Nini



Very impressive!  The pink Coral Reef is my absolute favorite -- I love the colors.  And I LOVE the fabric on the farmer Mickey.  Please tell me where you got that fabric!



angel23321 said:


> Off topic...sort of.  I'm trying to plan our trip. Question for you all...have you ever NOT started with MK.  Would your kids be disappointed (if they hadn't been before)?  We're using TGM to plan and the day we start our vacation isn't the best to go to MK.  I'm torn between what will get us through with less crowds or not starting with MK.  My main concern is that the girls will be able to see the castle from our hotel and then not go the first day.  I'm so torn. Help. What do you think?


We plan on am AK and pm Epcot our first park day since it's a Monday (and also want to take advantage of EMH).  DS and DD have never been to Disney so hopefully they'll be OK with that.  AK has a train so ds should be happy.  My original thought was to do MK the first day, but as I learn more and more I've heard Mondays at MK are bad.




Adi12982 said:


> I don't have kiddos yet (one on the way) - so DH and I just do whatever tour guide mike says OR wherever has the longest hours/evening EMH.  You could build up to when MK would be better in terms of crowds OR if you have park hoppers, go and see the castle and such and then headoevr to a less crowded place (if it is in fact crowded).  Tour guide Mike is fantastic, and I'd say usually right on the money!


I'm glad you like TGM.  I plan on subscribing.


----------



## mom2rtk

mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose





Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......... LOVE IT and can't wait to hear what the steps think of it! Tell them I'll see them in September!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I promised to post pictures of all the dresses I finally finished...and if photobucket will cooperate I can get them loaded sometime today...I've been trying for an hour so far!
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing if it is taking so long to load the 15 pix...I should pic and choose the best ones and only post them.
> First dress will be an A line for Boma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a StripWork Jumper for Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a Pink Simply Sweet for Coral Reef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next, we have a Tink Round Neck Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forever popular Pooh Stripwork Jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the nice Minnie Mouse inspired Round Neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but certainly not least, our version of Farmer Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle and kind.  With each project, I learned so much, and after this trip is over, I plan on starting on some cute Christmas dresses that currently reside in my head.
> 
> I think I have them all right now...
> 
> Nini


Everything is adorable.  I am sure you will have a wonderful trip!


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi! Got DS's first day of school outfit done, and he loves it, although my DM thinks it's too "girly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Adding myself to the list of very satisfied TGMers!


Very cute!  I don't think it is girly.


SallyfromDE said:


> We ate breakfast at Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put the white top over a tank top. The princess pattern was too small for Kirsta, so I enlarged it on the copy machine. It worked great.
> 
> Kirsta wore this for Mulan. An outfit from last trip, that was one of the few that still fit. We never got to see Mulan, a large storm blew in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another re-wear, we went to the campfire singalong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite rewear, but I like Mariahs better, with the lines on the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the top Kirsta and I colored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the tote I made for Kirsta to carry her junk in. I didn't realize how big it was when made it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best trips I've had in years. I can't wait to go again!!


Looks like you had a lot of fun!  Thanks for posting pictures.  I love pictures from the parks.


i12go2wdw said:


> I only have 11 days left to sew and everyday I think of something else to make, this free dining is killing me, why do all the restaurants have to have such fun themes. And while I am thinking of it, have any of you eaten at Whispering Canyon? All the reviews I have read lately have been pretty bad and I have a res there and am wondering if I should change it.
> Here is one set of outfits for the girls to wear at AK, DD13 is too old to have much of a theme to her clothes but the subtle animal print on this fabric met her standards. She even wore it to church on Sunday to please DD6 so they could have matching outfits, if she will do it at church where she knows everyone I know she will do it at Disney YEAH!!



Whispering Canyon can be a lot of fun.  I don't think the food is that great but my DH really liked the ribs there.  We haven't eaten there in a couple years though.  That fabric is really pretty.  Your DD's are cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Yep, the princesses all have different gowns in the parade. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the best shot I've found so far on Flickr:


Stunning!!!!




i12go2wdw said:


> I only have 11 days left to sew and everyday I think of something else to make, this free dining is killing me, why do all the restaurants have to have such fun themes. And while I am thinking of it, have any of you eaten at Whispering Canyon? All the reviews I have read lately have been pretty bad and I have a res there and am wondering if I should change it.
> Here is one set of outfits for the girls to wear at AK, DD13 is too old to have much of a theme to her clothes but the subtle animal print on this fabric met her standards. She even wore it to church on Sunday to please DD6 so they could have matching outfits, if she will do it at church where she knows everyone I know she will do it at Disney YEAH!!


That is really neat fabric and I think what you did for your 13 is perfect.  The outfits look great.




emcreative said:


> ooh this is so pretty I had to share (parade belle)


Google Goddess, when you have the time (no hurry) do you think you could help me find pictures of some of the princesses in Christmas attire?  I am contemplating trying something Christmas related for a princess outfit since we're going in Dec.  Again -- no hurry as I'm not yet proficient enough to attempt a princess gown.





mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose



I wish I could shrink Alexa to Taylor's size so I could come steal that from you!  I swear I've seen that posted by Leslie -- maybe on here, maybe on a blog -- and it's what gave me the idea of doing something similar.  Taylor is going to get oodles of attention in that outfit!  Wonderful job Leslie and Taylor makes a great model.


----------



## eeyore3847

i12go2wdw said:


>





the outfits are so lovely.. awesome job!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi! Got DS's first day of school outfit done, and he loves it, although my DM thinks it's too "girly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Adding myself to the list of very satisfied TGMers!


Just loving it.  not too girly at all. 



twob4him said:


> Sorry I am such a lurker lately....or "window shopper" as we call it....but rest assured I am seeing all of the loverly creations!!! Your kiddos are adorable too!!!


Glad to see you again.  I also window shop because of having to work so much.



mirandag819 said:


> Yep... I work, and too much! I am an accountant for Volvo's corporate offices, so I work 40-60 hours a week depending on which week of the month it is. If you haven't noticed I post wayyyy more completed outfits on the weekends.... I do stay up way too late on week nights sewing, but a lot of what I have made has been on the weekend while Taylor is at my inlaws or at a friend's house for a few hours or watching a movie. I did take a few vacation days here and there to kinda catch up on stuff around the house and would get some sewing done while she was at preschool.


I am sorry to say this but I was happy to read your post.  Lately I feel like all I do is work and everyone else is at home with their families and getting ready for going to school.  It is so hard to balance work and family.  Throw in sewing and things go insane.  My first car was a volvo and so were the next 4!  Unfortunately not this one but I do love the volvo.  Good on ya for working hard and keeping it all in balance.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for the kind words...the internet/computer issues I've had the past two weeks has really done a number on my pictures.  I seem to have lost most of them...(my SIL insists they are still there, we just can't find them!)  These pictures I took today really show me that I should have at least attempted to press them before I snagged pictures! Oh well!

The fabric on Farmer Mickey is from Hobby Lobby.  It also has a cute 'handkerchief' square in the back pocket, but it photographed as just a red blob...much cuter in person.

It was the easiest outfit I made!  LOL  It took longer to take the pocket off than to do everything else!

I have loved looking at everyone's beautiful pretties.  Wish my multiquote had worked ...

My next projects involve making two doll dresses for each meal!  How do I let them talk me into this?  I still have several Tshirts to finish up!

Nini


----------



## emcreative

VBAndrea said:


> Google Goddess, when you have the time (no hurry) do you think you could help me find pictures of some of the princesses in Christmas attire?  I am contemplating trying something Christmas related for a princess outfit since we're going in Dec.  Again -- no hurry as I'm not yet proficient enough to attempt a princess gown.



LOL I love that name, I should have used it as a username!   

I will most definitely be searching for you...our trip is December 2010 so I'm on the hunt for Christmas dresses too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Another start to another week at work.  But in 1 month and 11 days we will be going to Disney.  

I did start to see a counselor about having my TBI and I think it may help in the end.  Other than that, everything being posted is lovely and wishing my friends well.


----------



## emcreative

Y'all are contagious.


Hubby and I concocted a secret plan for me to surprise the girls and take them to the fair tomorrow (it's pay one price day).  I swear one of my first thoughts was:

OMG but they dont' have customs what could I make TONIGHT omg I don't have time!!


Contagious, I tell ya!

And, the test was NEGATIVE so we're safe!


----------



## sohappy

Love all of the new stuff guys.  I just get so much inspiration (and support) from this board.  It is really great.



emcreative said:


> Y'all are contagious.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I concocted a secret plan for me to surprise the girls and take them to the fair tomorrow (it's pay one price day).  I swear one of my first thoughts was:
> 
> OMG but they dont' have customs what could I make TONIGHT omg I don't have time!!
> 
> 
> Contagious, I tell ya!
> 
> And, the test was NEGATIVE so we're safe!



#1- haven't you seen that show "I didn't know I was pregnant".  They sometimes come out negative, but you really are pregnant. . .  I am just saying

#2- we almost missed Dr. Seuss PJ party at the library because we didn't have customs or at least super cute hand made PJs.  Then I realized I was being silly.  I still do it though.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> ****Can someone with the Vida Pattern PM ME?*******
> 
> I have a question about it (I am going to order it, I think)



Did someone PM you?  did you get your answer?



mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose



Awww...she looks ADORABLE!!  The bright colors are perfect on her!  That's the first I've seen the big raggie bows on anyone.  I can't wait to see pictures of her meeting the  Steps!!  I hope you both have a FABULOUS birthday and a great trip!!


----------



## angel23321

First..thank you all for reassuring me that we can start with a park other than MK. LOL. I know it sounds so silly but I think my oldest will be fine with us starting with AK...she LOVES animals.  We are getting hoppers so maybe we'll hop over to MK at night just to peak at the castle.  



VBAndrea said:


> Argh!  I just attempted to post a reply after typing replies to all these multiquotes and when I hit submit a blank page showed up so here I go again...
> 
> I am actually looking for zebra microfur.  I plan on doing two AK outfits.  One for cold weather and one for warmer weather.  Ah the joys of traveling in December when weather is unpredictable.  For the warmer weather outfit I'm thinking of a patchwork skirt for which I will need cotton fabrics so will still need to find a zebra fabric.  I plan on a stripwork type outfit with the microfur, though have no idea if it's feasible or not as I'm not sure how hard that will be to sew.  I also want to do a little bolero style jacket with the zebra fur in particular.    And then sew some fur around the bottom of pants or leggings.  I have it all in my head and sketched out what I want to do, though have no idea if I'll be able to pull it off.
> 
> 
> Oh no -- I'm soooooo sorry.  It's the Walmart by Lynnhaven Mall.  It's on Phoenix drive.  I promise you they still have fabric.  In March though they will become a SuperWalmart and the fabric will get eliminated to make more room for electronics   The fabric associate told me to call 1-800-Walmart often and complain.  I tried once, had to go through a bunch of menus and finally hung up when I got put on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like TGM.  I plan on subscribing.



Well they did have zebra fur at JoAnnes so it might be worth the trip over for you.  If you see cotton zebra...let me know.  
Hmm..I don't know where that Walmart is. I'll have to google it...there's always tomorrow at lunch. LOL.  
I've liked TGM so far also.  Everyone has had such good things to say about him, I'm sure I should take his advice.


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Hey, I have an odd request. Do you watch the parade in the Magic Kingdom? If you (or anyone else anytime soon!) catch the parade, can you take a picture of the back of Cinderella's gown in the parade? I've done replica for our trip, but haven't done the bow yet. I need a closer look at the size and to see if it has tails.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help!



AHA!

From what I can see, it does NOT have tails:
















Still searching for more definitive pics, but that seems to not have a tail on the bow to me.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> Did someone PM you?  did you get your answer?



Not yet!


----------



## emcreative

And for the other Belle Lovers out there (OMG check out the flower bunches and tassles)


----------



## lovesdumbo

Rymer said:


> Hi Ladies
> wow, I am making a patchwork twirl skirt for my daughter and I'm so frustrated! My goodness it's taking me FOREVER! I don't know how you ladies make all these things. I think i'm the worlds worst and slowest sewer ever.  I wanted to sew a bunch of dresses for my daughter for our trip but I really think I"m going to have to buy most of them.  sad. I have very little time to sew and with the amount of time it takes me to do things, I'll never get anything done.  off to etsy I go......I am hoping sometime next week I will get this skirt done.  man i hope it comes out decent enough to share with you all.  I really think things would go better for me if I just had more time.  sorry...just venting tonight.


Don't give up!  Patchwork skirts are a lot of work!  Try an Aline or peasant style next-those are quick & easy!



2cutekidz said:


> Nope, it was fairly easy - if you've made a Vida already it would be easy to do.


I've made the Vida twice.  I'll have to try AGD size.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Speaking of photographers...my friend Liz is a photographer and did a fantastic family shoot of my BFF's family.  Since you fabric-obsessed folks enjoy the sari pics- you can check out some here.  She took like 500 pics but she put a couple of them on her blog.


Great pics!  I love the one of the baby's feet sticking out of the sari!



Rymer said:


> Thank you so much for the encouragement.  It's just that I only have about an hour at night to work on stuff and of course I always end up seam ripping half of what I've done so I don't get much done in that hour! LOL! Last night I sewed my 3rd tier together and cut the strips for the ruffle. Tonight I wanted to sew my ruffle together but instead I have to make a new nap mat for my daughter for school. she had an accident while napping on Friday and I forgot to wash it until Sunday........my bad.....I can't get the smell out of it!!! so off to the fabric store tonight for fabric and batting for a new nap mat! (I know I know I could just buy one, but it wouldn't be princess fabric if I bought one! she loved her ariel nap mat!)
> anyway thanks again for the encouragement.  I won't give up.  the nap mat will set me back a bit but hopefully I finish my skirt before the weekend!!


I was having a bit of a mold smell in some of my towels this summer after it rained nearly every day here.  I bought some Arm & Hammer laundry additive (not sure the exact name)-it was with other stain boosters and it seemed to work.  You might want to try that on the mat.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!


Love everything! Have a magical trip!



LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I did different:
> 
> 1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.
> 
> 2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.
> 
> 3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.


Love your AGD Vida!  LOVE your Emma top!  Love the fabric you used for Daisy's beak!!!



NiniMorris said:


> The forever popular Pooh Stripwork Jumper.


Great job on all of those!  Love the bee fabric on this Pooh one!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi! Got DS's first day of school outfit done, and he loves it, although my DM thinks it's too "girly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Adding myself to the list of very satisfied TGMers!


Love the shirt but I think if my DS wore the shorts to school around here he'd get teased but maybe the kids are rough here-they teased him when he wore a tie.




SallyfromDE said:


> And the top Kirsta and I colored:


Love all the pics but this outfit is my favorite!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> Yep, the princesses all have different gowns in the parade. Here's what I have so far:


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i12go2wdw said:


> I only have 11 days left to sew and everyday I think of something else to make, this free dining is killing me, why do all the restaurants have to have such fun themes. And while I am thinking of it, have any of you eaten at Whispering Canyon? All the reviews I have read lately have been pretty bad and I have a res there and am wondering if I should change it.
> Here is one set of outfits for the girls to wear at AK, DD13 is too old to have much of a theme to her clothes but the subtle animal print on this fabric met her standards. She even wore it to church on Sunday to please DD6 so they could have matching outfits, if she will do it at church where she knows everyone I know she will do it at Disney YEAH!!


Love, love, love those!!!!! Where did you get that fabric?  I would wear a top in that fabric-even to work not just AK!



mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.


PERFECT!!!!  I'm sure she'll have a very special birthday in that!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Here's a side pic of Cinderella...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MARAH...where were you watching the parade from????  You got great shots!!!


----------



## emcreative

More of Cindy from odd angles:








This is from the "Dream Along with Mickey" show, and while it seems to have white it's not the same dress (this is the one with the stars on the skirt).  I just thought I'd include it if anyone else is interested:


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

okay i have to go to bed and i havent read page 142 yet, but Andrea THAT is one funny lawn mowing story!!!
Is your DH a techie by any chance? I wonder if its in their blood? LOL
DH isnt quite that bad. But very similar. Too funny


----------



## emcreative

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> MARAH...where were you watching the parade from????  You got great shots!!!



I wish they were my pics, but alas, they are not 

Both times I've been to Disney I've missed both the midday parade AND the fireworks (and I even paid for the Fireworks dessert party last time!)


----------



## twob4him

You know what we all need....a Behind the Scene tour of Disney's costuming dept....I could spend hours looking through all the costumes and versions and watch the seamstresses creating them....Big Bucks I'd pay to go on that tour.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose


Beautiful!  I love the appliques on this set.  The expression on Lady Tremaine's face is perfect!!


LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I did different:
> 
> 1) The front is fully lined but I did not do a contrast lining. I stitched the front contrast to the main front piece along the bottom edge (the edge was pressed under first). I then attached the straps in the upper seam between the main front piece and the front lining.
> 
> 2) The back is not lined. I made it all one piece about 1.5 times the original width. Again I didn't do the contrast lining. I put the back contrast with right side to wrong side of the main back piece. The straps were inserted before stitching that seam. I flipped the contrast to the right side, folded under the edge and topstitched in place. I made 3 evenly spaced lines of stitching along the length of the contrast. I put 1/4" elastic in the bottom 2 and left the top one alone so it would be more ruffled.
> 
> 3) With right sides facing on the front main and front lining, I put the back between the layers (right side of back to right side of main front), lined up side seams and stitched both sides. I flipped it right side out, topstitched the top edge of the front and added the ruffle.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to take photos as I did this one since I was kind of making it up as I went along. However, I'll be making another Emma in the same way soon and will try to remember to get photos then for a clearer tutorial.


These are both adorable!  I love the black/red/yellow floral fabric on that Build-a-bear Vida!


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> You know what we all need....a Behind the Scene tour of Disney's costuming dept....I could spend hours looking through all the costumes and versions and watch the seamstresses creating them....Big Bucks I'd pay to go on that tour.



Now that would be an amazing tour! I've often thought it would be fun to work in a costuming dept.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I wish they were my pics, but alas, they are not
> 
> Both times I've been to Disney I've missed both the midday parade AND the fireworks (and I even paid for the Fireworks dessert party last time!)



Oh Marah, did you not make it to the dessert party? I have been waiting for the part in your SSTR....why didn't you go?


----------



## aimeeg

You go to WDW for a week and come back with 68 pages to read! LOL

I finished it all and will have some pics to post tomorrow.


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


> I do, but the step is optional for the between each patch. I would def do the horizontal (it makes a big difference in how it lays).




Cpuld someone show me a close up picture of top stiching on a patchwork?  I have made several and have not done this and I am wondering exactly what you mean.  Thanks!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Oh Marah, did you not make it to the dessert party? I have been waiting for the part in your SSTR....why didn't you go?




No, let's just say there was screaming, sobbing, and swearing...so Lizzie and I took off for a while!


Okay here are some Christmas Princesses I've found (I'm counting Alice!).

Midday Parade:






Alice gets a scarf and mistletoe










(Other than the star in her hair, Ariel looks the same  )





Cindy has her little coat:










The mistletoe in the hair is all I find different:






Fairygodmother (Just mistletoe)





Belle's Red Dress:







Storytime Belle:





I wish I could talk Hannah into this, but I fear she'll be too "old":





Minnie and mickey:










Christmas Pooh!





Christmas Lilo and Stitch!





I threw this in, because I didn't realize before I had NO idea what shoes the Fairy Godmother wore!


----------



## LisaZoe

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> These are both adorable!  I love the black/red/yellow floral fabric on that Build-a-bear Vida!



I bought that as a fat quarter from JoAnns and wish I could find more.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

twob4him said:


> You know what we all need....a Behind the Scene tour of Disney's costuming dept....I could spend hours looking through all the costumes and versions and watch the seamstresses creating them....Big Bucks I'd pay to go on that tour.





LisaZoe said:


> Now that would be an amazing tour! I've often thought it would be fun to work in a costuming dept.



Me too!  I would love to take a tour.  Everytime we go by there in the BLT, it always goes so fast, I just wnat to scream stop so I can get a good look.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hey guys. I am sooo far behind, but was just stopping in to say hi.
I have been feeling horrible lately due to medications I am taking and my neck hurting, so I haven't felt like sitting up at the computer. I have a neck injury from falling down my stairs a few months back. For some reason it got worse in the past few days. Why'd it have to wait until I don't have insurance for a month?? Ya... I don't know. Thanks for all the well wishes about my medication getting paid for. I was able to get the doctor to get a voucher for a free 30 day trial! 
Now I don't have to pay 420 dollars for it. 

I did finish my Emma by ModKids top, but my camera won't work so I can't take pictures of it. 

If anyone needs to contact me you can email me. I check it often because it is the only way I can communicate with my DH for the 14 days he is offshore. 

*Lisa*- Love your Daisy dress. I've decided I want to try a big applique like that soon. I keep wanting to make the pattern I have that I think the swing top pattern is similar too, but haven't got around to it. 
Here's what it looks like in case you are interested. I didn't make this.




The back looks pretty much the same. I figure it can be appliqued on the front and the back. If I could find the pattern I'd make it quicker. Can't find the danged thing.


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, any ideas on how to make a Dory Costume? 

 I found the cutest Nemo costume for little Attikus.  I will take pictures and post later.  I would love to have the 3yr old be Dory.  Of course Squirt would be cute too.   I have no idea on what to ahve the girls be.


----------



## *Toadstool*

GoofyG said:


> Ok, any ideas on how to make a Dory Costume?
> 
> I found the cutest Nemo costume for little Attikus.  I will take pictures and post later.  I would love to have the 3yr old be Dory.  Of course Squirt would be cute too.   I have no idea on what to ahve the girls be.


McCalls or one of the big pattern companies has a fish costume pattern. Have you seen that one? I think it would work.


----------



## GoofyG

*Toadstool* said:


> McCalls or one of the big pattern companies has a fish costume pattern. Have you seen that one? I think it would work.



I haven't seen that one.  I will need to go look.


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/readreview.pl?readreview=1&ID=16694
There is that one. I'm pretty sure they came out with another one in the past few years though. That one is OOP. It is available on ebay though. Going for quite a bit though.
I think I have that in my pattern stash, but am not sure.


----------



## danicaw

This is a bit of a drive by post.....Its been a busy summer and I miss sewing and my DIS friends  
This is the first thing I have made in months....





Tomorrow DS has his last speech therapy appointment and its for his therapist. The front edge looks a bit wonkey in the pic, I hope its not as noticeable in person. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Last is the tote I made for Kirsta to carry her junk in. I didn't realize how big it was when made it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best trips I've had in years. I can't wait to go again!!



Love all the outfits and the BAG is Wonderful!!!! Great Job!
I hope to get caught up on the older posts and see all the amazing things you all are making. You always inspire me.


----------



## lori123

LisaZoe said:


> I bought that as a fat quarter from JoAnns and wish I could find more.



I just bought that - here is a link....
Stink - I just went to get the link and they are sold out!  It is a Marcus Brothers fabric - in the "come quit with me" line by Pat Yamin


----------



## squirrel

I finished this dress last week, but was having trouble uploading to Photobucket.  It has a zippered back-my first zipper!






Now I'm working on Halloween Dresses.


----------



## emcreative

So I found this and got all excited that maybe it was the elusive picture.  

Daytime parade?  check
Blue and white? check





But, it's a Christmas parade from Disneyland in 2007, and it doesn't look like the same blue fabric at the bottom, so I guess it's up to you how much faith you have in the pic?


----------



## bclydia

i12go2wdw said:


>



Christine, these are great!! I love that fabric!  Fabricland?
Becky is so grown up looking.  She really needs to stop that! I love that she'll match Nicole!  She's such a great big sister.



emcreative said:


> And, the test was NEGATIVE so we're safe!



Sorry to hear that you won't be changing the name to the spectacular six.


----------



## emcreative

Here's the right dress, and the back...and a pole down the middle.  But it sure looks to me like there aren't any "tails" off the bow.


----------



## VBAndrea

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> okay i have to go to bed and i havent read page 142 yet, but Andrea THAT is one funny lawn mowing story!!!
> Is your DH a techie by any chance? I wonder if its in their blood? LOL
> DH isnt quite that bad. But very similar. Too funny



My dh has a BS and MS in organic chemistry.  He is also a Nuclear Engineer.  I call it Geekie, but he really does come in handy as he can fix almost anything.  The key words being he *can* fix almost anyhting -- it doesn't mean he actual does it.  In all fairness, my dh is an XO (Executive Office) on a ship right now and generally goes into work at 4:30am and comes home around 8pm.  It's not always been that way though.  Last fall he had two months off and all he really managed to do was tile our foyer, kitchen, hall and downstairs bath and I'm still waiting for him to finish strips where the carpet meets the tile.  He needs lots of encouragement (i.e. kicks in the butt).


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Another start to another week at work.  But in 1 month and 11 days we will be going to Disney.
> 
> I did start to see a counselor about having my TBI and I think it may help in the end.  Other than that, everything being posted is lovely and wishing my friends well.



First...TBI?  The only time I have heard that in a medical situation is Traumatic Brain Injury...

Second...I know several of you make bags, both Tote Bags and Handbags.  I've been looking at YCMT and am having trouble deciding which one to start with...(after Disney of course!)  Does anyone have a favorite, suggestions or warnings?  

I'm really bad about purchasing patterns and never using them.  The amount of time between Disney and Christmas (less than 3 months) is going to put a crimp in my sewing/quilting time (I've got 3 quilts that absolutely have to be finished ) so I don't want to waste my time with a pattern that I won't even use.

Thanks in advance!


Third...do some of you EVER sleep?

Nini


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

I just barely sew, and have a bunch of older boys, but I had to say that you all make such nice things!  If I had a little girl, I'd go crazy trying to figure out those outfits.  I love the castle bag!

I was looking at the Aurora outfit (not the princess one) and wondering if that is sold anywhere?  Is it ok to ask that??


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

LisaZoe said:


> I bought that as a fat quarter from JoAnns and wish I could find more.





lori123 said:


> I just bought that - here is a link....
> Stink - I just went to get the link and they are sold out!  It is a Marcus Brothers fabric - in the "come quit with me" line by Pat Yamin


Thank you ladies. . . I will check my local JoAnn's store.


danicaw said:


> This is a bit of a drive by post.....Its been a busy summer and I miss sewing and my DIS friends
> This is the first thing I have made in months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow DS has his last speech therapy appointment and its for his therapist. The front edge looks a bit wonkey in the pic, I hope its not as noticeable in person.


I love the bag it is really pretty.


squirrel said:


> I finished this dress last week, but was having trouble uploading to Photobucket.  It has a zippered back-my first zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on Halloween Dresses.


  Congratulations on your first zipper.  They can be so frustrating


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Hi Ladies and Tom, Haven't been around much in the past few weeks. Decided to homeschool Lauren this year so we have been busy starting that and trying to get in the groove. My poor machine is feeling neglected I think. Did finally start on my big give dress, hoping to finish it up today and will try to post. I'm hoping you all will say some quick prayers for my littlest kaitlyn today. On Saturday she feel off of the couch and hit her mouth very hard on our coffee table, busting out her top 4 front teeth, well we really aren't sure if they got busted out or shoved back into her gums. My husband was able to get a dentist to come to his office and see her (for no charge) , but there wasn't much he could do for us other than call in a prescription for pain med. Today we are off to the pediatric dentist aand are hoping that whatever needs to be done doesn't cause her anymore pain than absolutely neccesary. Thank you for taking the time to say a prayer or keep us in your thoughts today!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Where does one find that lovely 101 Dalmations fabric with the blue background?

I signed up for the You Can Make This Newsletter but so far I haven't seen any coupon codes or discount codes.  Am I missing them?  Are there any out there?


----------



## pixeegrl

SallyfromDE said:


> Last is the tote I made for Kirsta to carry her junk in. I didn't realize how big it was when made it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best trips I've had in years. I can't wait to go again!!


 This bag is just adorable! So were the outfits but I have never seen a bag like this! Too cute!



emcreative said:


> ****Can someone with the Vida Pattern PM ME?*******
> 
> I have a question about it (I am going to order it, I think)


 Did you get the help you needed? It really is a very simple pattern. Just ask us if you have any questions about it! 



mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose


 The poses are almost as cute as the outfit!



LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.


CUTE! CUTE! CUTE!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> Look for a Financail Peace University class with Dave Ramsey.  He has alot of practical financial advise!



Dave Ramsey is AWESOME!  We took that class and it really helped us!



LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe (no, I'm not still bothered by that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm not sure the bunny will be getting a dress anytime soon since she's so darn picky.
> 
> I also did a modified 'Emma' style top. I changed it quite a bit but it's most noticeable in the back. I think this will make it work for more of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I LOVE that Daisy shirt!!!  It's so pretty!  Someone should make a little tutorial for the AG vida!  My daughter would love to have one of those, but I've only made one Vida so far so I'm not sure how good I would be at figuring out the sizing for the AG one.

I just finished my oldest DD's nemo dress last night.  The bottom ruffle was SUPER long and it took me forever to do since I had to hand ruffle it.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I think the strip of fabric was over 25 feet before I ruffled it!  I still have to do my other DD's ruffle on hers which makes me want to cry just thinking about it!  I love the look of it though.  Hopefully I can post pics later if I get it done.  I've made a couple of things but my photobucket is acting up.  After doing that ruffle it makes me leary of doing a patchwork skirt with all of that long ruffling even though I love the look!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> First...TBI?  The only time I have heard that in a medical situation is Traumatic Brain Injury...
> Third...do some of you EVER sleep?
> Nini


Yep, that would be me, severe traumatic brain injury gal.  I live in denial most of the time but when trying to learn something new like Embird studio I am reminded how bad it is.

I wonder what the ladies are doing up at 3 am!!!


----------



## minnie2

FABULOUS new stuff!


Sally GREAT mini tr!  everything is so cute.


Marah I love all the princess parade pics!  More Sleeping Booty!  
I still need to figure out how to make it....


----------



## ireland_nicole

Slightly OT, but still creative LOL
I may have mentioned that a friend of mine and I have started a boutique cake business called 2 Chicks Cakes!  Here's what we did last night- it was a birthday cake for 4 colleagues.  First time I did a paying gig for someone I didn't know at all, so pretty cool milestone there





Thanks for looking!

ETA the small gap between the top and middle tiers will be covered; but I didn't see it when we mocked it for the pic shown.  The client specified that they wanted to use ribbon.  And yes, my brain doesn't see straight lines real well, but this cake is supposed to be "mad hatter" style, I promise.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ncmomof2 said:


> Cpuld someone show me a close up picture of top stiching on a patchwork?  I have made several and have not done this and I am wondering exactly what you mean.  Thanks!



Here's a pic of topstitching on a tiered skirt.  I cropped a picture, so it's not the best, but you can see a little of the topstitching.  I topstitched both the vertical and horizontal seams.








disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I LOVE that Daisy shirt!!!  It's so pretty!  *Someone should make a little tutorial for the AG vida!*  My daughter would love to have one of those, but I've only made one Vida so far so I'm not sure how good I would be at figuring out the sizing for the AG one.




Next time I make one I'll make a tutorial too.


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> So I found this and got all excited that maybe it was the elusive picture.
> 
> Daytime parade?  check
> Blue and white? check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it's a Christmas parade from Disneyland in 2007, and it doesn't look like the same blue fabric at the bottom, so I guess it's up to you how much faith you have in the pic?



Man... you are GOOD! Not the one I'm looking for but STUNNING! I can look at these all day....... Now you have me wanting to see the front of that one..... Told you.... I need to get to Disneyland again!


----------



## i12go2wdw

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi Ladies and Tom, Haven't been around much in the past few weeks. Decided to homeschool Lauren this year so we have been busy starting that and trying to get in the groove. My poor machine is feeling neglected I think. Did finally start on my big give dress, hoping to finish it up today and will try to post. I'm hoping you all will say some quick prayers for my littlest kaitlyn today. On Saturday she feel off of the couch and hit her mouth very hard on our coffee table, busting out her top 4 front teeth, well we really aren't sure if they got busted out or shoved back into her gums. My husband was able to get a dentist to come to his office and see her (for no charge) , but there wasn't much he could do for us other than call in a prescription for pain med. Today we are off to the pediatric dentist aand are hoping that whatever needs to be done doesn't cause her anymore pain than absolutely neccesary. Thank you for taking the time to say a prayer or keep us in your thoughts today!



I am so sorry to hear about your little girl, prayers said. When my son was 2 he jumped off a climbing toy and his chin landed on his sisters head, hard. He knocked the tooth so hard the tooth bent towards his tongue and the roots shot out towards his cheek with his gums holding the middle down (I hope that makes sense) anyways the dentist maneuvered that tooth back but said it would probably still fall out or turn black. Fast forward to today, he is 11 and still has that tooth and it is not balck, I hope you get a story like this to tell too.


----------



## mom2rtk

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Where does one find that lovely 101 Dalmations fabric with the blue background?



That fabric has been out of print for a while. I watch Ebay for it myself, and it doesn't come up very often....


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Here's the right dress, and the back...and a pole down the middle.  But it sure looks to me like there aren't any "tails" off the bow.




It's funny how the few pics that we've seen all seem to have it obsured a bit, isn't it???? But with this shot, I'm with you in thinking there are no tails.... but would still love to see a clearer shot if someone finds (or gets!) one.

And someone mentioned a tour of the costuming department. OF COURSE I would be in..... but they'd probably have to frisk me on the way out to be sure I hadn't stuffed some bolts of their gorgeous farics under my coat..... 
"Funny thing.... it's 108 degrees out, but that bulky looking woman is wearing a coat.... hmmmm....."


----------



## i12go2wdw

lovesdumbo said:


> Love, love, love those!!!!! Where did you get that fabric?  I would wear a top in that fabric-even to work not just AK!





bclydia said:


> Christine, these are great!! I love that fabric!  Fabricland?
> Becky is so grown up looking.  She really needs to stop that! I love that she'll match Nicole!  She's such a great big sister.



Thank you for the kind words, the fabric came from Fabricana, which I am sure nobody but Lydia has ever heard of, we Canadians don't have Joannes, Hancocks or Hobby Lobby and we pay a fortune for fabric, but I am not complaining 
The fabric is called Ballanda by Nutex


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.











Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I lost my multi quote!!!  UGGGHH!!

From what i remember...Lisa...love Daisy!  Silly "friends" of Zoes need to learn better manners when it comes to customs

I loved someones "no armhole" pillowcase dress with the pink bow in the front.  I may have to try that style!

I always try to go to MK the first day.  But that is because the whole experience is about seeing the Castle  My kids just follow my lead.  There is so much to see and do at every park now.  You can't go wrong starting anywhere!  I'm also a TGM follower...but i'm all about breaking the rules to suit my purposes too

Love the pics of the princess in the various gowns at different events or times of the year.  I so badly want to go at Christmas time!  Perhaps next year!  When do they start "officially" their Christmas parades etc?

Love the "vanna white" poses on the SS custom.  Too cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

i12go2wdw said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your little girl, prayers said. When my son was 2 he jumped off a climbing toy and his chin landed on his sisters head, hard. He knocked the tooth so hard the tooth bent towards his tongue and the roots shot out towards his cheek with his gums holding the middle down (I hope that makes sense) anyways the dentist maneuvered that tooth back but said it would probably still fall out or turn black. Fast forward to today, he is 11 and still has that tooth and it is not balck, I hope you get a story like this to tell too.



My now almost 8 year old son was involved in a horrible car accident a little over 4 years ago. The thought of loosing his tooth was the least of my worries at the time, but later the tooth started turning black.  The dentists took x-rays and said the tooth still appeared to be alive and it could have been the trauma that was turning the tooth black.  He bleached the tooth white and we waited.  The tooth was one of the first to come out...but it stayed long enough to keep the teeth straight in his mouth.  (and it stayed nice and pearly white)

Hope the dentist is able to make things painfree and keep her pretty smile!

Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?



Cute!!  Love the matching dresses!!

I think the topstitching does make it a little more durable.  It lays nicer too and makes pressing after its washed easier.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been really busy and trying to keep up.  Finished my second Vida yesterday and I am about to go outside to take some pics if Sara Beth cooperates.  We also have company in town...brother and his fiancee.  Not to mention DH had to go away for 2 days for an interview.  So, crazy!  And I am addited to Farmville on facebook.  

Everything that I have been seeing is beautiful.  Love all the new outfits!


----------



## minnie2

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but still creative LOL
> I may have mentioned that a friend of mine and I have started a boutique cake business called 2 Chicks Cakes!  Here's what we did last night- it was a birthday cake for 4 colleagues.  First time I did a paying gig for someone I didn't know at all, so pretty cool milestone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ETA the small gap between the top and middle tiers will be covered; but I didn't see it when we mocked it for the pic shown.  The client specified that they wanted to use ribbon.  And yes, my brain doesn't see straight lines real well, but this cake is supposed to be "mad hatter" style, I promise.


WOW  that looks GREAT!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?


So sweet!  I love sisters matching!


Oh Cathy i am so in for the tour of the costume department!  Oh I think we need to write Disney and try to convince them for our trip in Nov we need to go????


----------



## angel23321

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?



I love these dresses. I tell you, I get more ideas here.  I'm determined to sew this weekend. DH is away and I don't have to work nights.  So as soon as the girls are in bed...I'll start! It also helps to know what my schedule of parks are now so I know what I want to make. LOL.


----------



## i12go2wdw

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?



Those dresses are beautiful but your girls are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Tanzanite

mom2rtk said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......... LOVE IT and can't wait to hear what the steps think of it! Tell them I'll see them in September!



I love this outfit my dressmaker just finished my daughter a Drizilla dress its beautiul it has a shimmer to it over the satin like drizillas i dont know how to post pictures.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> If anyone is considering getting Toontown Online for the kiddos please PM me, I may be able to help out.


What's toontown online?



SallyfromDE said:


> I never got around to my Custom Wear Report from our June vacation, becuase of trouble I've had with my camera program. Anyway, I finally got all my pictures downloaded and on Photobucket.
> 
> This is our version of Ariel. I just planned on the top with a green skort. Kirsta got mad because it's supposed to belong. So I went looking for something to make a ruffle. But I came across this green glitter that as pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Tink outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink loved the petals. It's a "refurb" from last trip. I just reused the petals over bike shorts and a Tink shirt. Tink was so cute. She saw my Tink tatoo from across the room and had to tell everyone that I had her on my leg.
> 
> To be conti:


Cute!


SallyfromDE said:


> We ate breakfast at Park Fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put the white top over a tank top. The princess pattern was too small for Kirsta, so I enlarged it on the copy machine. It worked great.
> 
> Kirsta wore this for Mulan. An outfit from last trip, that was one of the few that still fit. We never got to see Mulan, a large storm blew in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another re-wear, we went to the campfire singalong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite rewear, but I like Mariahs better, with the lines on the leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the top Kirsta and I colored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the tote I made for Kirsta to carry her junk in. I didn't realize how big it was when made it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best trips I've had in years. I can't wait to go again!!


Tough to pick a fave, but I really love the Lilo!


i12go2wdw said:


> I only have 11 days left to sew and everyday I think of something else to make, this free dining is killing me, why do all the restaurants have to have such fun themes. And while I am thinking of it, have any of you eaten at Whispering Canyon? All the reviews I have read lately have been pretty bad and I have a res there and am wondering if I should change it.
> Here is one set of outfits for the girls to wear at AK, DD13 is too old to have much of a theme to her clothes but the subtle animal print on this fabric met her standards. She even wore it to church on Sunday to please DD6 so they could have matching outfits, if she will do it at church where she knows everyone I know she will do it at Disney YEAH!!


So cute!  I really love these!


mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose


I love, love, love that outfit!  It was, funnily enough, one of the two outfits that pushed me to sew (the other was your boo dress; I didn't even know you could buy machine embroidery designs at the time, I thought you did it by hand)


emcreative said:


> Y'all are contagious.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I concocted a secret plan for me to surprise the girls and take them to the fair tomorrow (it's pay one price day).  I swear one of my first thoughts was:
> 
> OMG but they dont' have customs what could I make TONIGHT omg I don't have time!!
> 
> 
> Contagious, I tell ya!
> 
> And, the test was NEGATIVE so we're safe!


; glad you'll be able to enjoy your five for a while!




disneylovinfamily said:


> Me too!  I would love to take a tour.  Everytime we go by there in the BLT, it always goes so fast, I just wnat to scream stop so I can get a good look.


The costume department is the whole reason I force my family to do the BLT every trip!  Wonder if you could use a VIP tourguide for that hmmmm.  Miranda?




danicaw said:


> This is a bit of a drive by post.....Its been a busy summer and I miss sewing and my DIS friends
> This is the first thing I have made in months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow DS has his last speech therapy appointment and its for his therapist. The front edge looks a bit wonkey in the pic, I hope its not as noticeable in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the outfits and the BAG is Wonderful!!!! Great Job!
> I hope to get caught up on the older posts and see all the amazing things you all are making. You always inspire me.


Love it!


squirrel said:


> I finished this dress last week, but was having trouble uploading to Photobucket.  It has a zippered back-my first zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on Halloween Dresses.


Great job!


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi Ladies and Tom, Haven't been around much in the past few weeks. Decided to homeschool Lauren this year so we have been busy starting that and trying to get in the groove. My poor machine is feeling neglected I think. Did finally start on my big give dress, hoping to finish it up today and will try to post. I'm hoping you all will say some quick prayers for my littlest kaitlyn today. On Saturday she feel off of the couch and hit her mouth very hard on our coffee table, busting out her top 4 front teeth, well we really aren't sure if they got busted out or shoved back into her gums. My husband was able to get a dentist to come to his office and see her (for no charge) , but there wasn't much he could do for us other than call in a prescription for pain med. Today we are off to the pediatric dentist aand are hoping that whatever needs to be done doesn't cause her anymore pain than absolutely neccesary. Thank you for taking the time to say a prayer or keep us in your thoughts today!


Prayers being said!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Where does one find that lovely 101 Dalmations fabric with the blue background?
> 
> I signed up for the You Can Make This Newsletter but so far I haven't seen any coupon codes or discount codes.  Am I missing them?  Are there any out there?


There aren't codes all the time; I think SWAK and YCMT have had one each in the last several months.


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?


So, so, so cute!


----------



## Tanzanite

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Everything is adorable.  I am sure you will have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Very cute!  I don't think it is girly.
> 
> Looks like you had a lot of fun!  Thanks for posting pictures.  I love pictures from the parks.
> 
> 
> Whispering Canyon can be a lot of fun.  I don't think the food is that great but my DH really liked the ribs there.  We haven't eaten there in a couple years though.  That fabric is really pretty.  Your DD's are cute!



Hi i love your outfits where did you see Goofy in that hat love to find him next visit thanks.


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but still creative LOL
> I may have mentioned that a friend of mine and I have started a boutique cake business called 2 Chicks Cakes!  Here's what we did last night- it was a birthday cake for 4 colleagues.  First time I did a paying gig for someone I didn't know at all, so pretty cool milestone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ETA the small gap between the top and middle tiers will be covered; but I didn't see it when we mocked it for the pic shown.  The client specified that they wanted to use ribbon.  And yes, my brain doesn't see straight lines real well, but this cake is supposed to be "mad hatter" style, I promise.



I love the topsy turvy style!! awesome job!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Man... you are GOOD! Not the one I'm looking for but STUNNING! I can look at these all day....... Now you have me wanting to see the front of that one..... Told you.... I need to get to Disneyland again!














I actually find more pictures of the back of this dress than the front, as it seems all the princesses are on one float and they are dancing and twirling, lol!


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?



very cute... I love matching sibling sets.... keep doing that .. in a few years they will have there own opinions..lol

Lori


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> First...TBI?  The only time I have heard that in a medical situation is Traumatic Brain Injury...
> 
> Second...I know several of you make bags, both Tote Bags and Handbags.  I've been looking at YCMT and am having trouble deciding which one to start with...(after Disney of course!)  Does anyone have a favorite, suggestions or warnings?
> 
> I'm really bad about purchasing patterns and never using them.  The amount of time between Disney and Christmas (less than 3 months) is going to put a crimp in my sewing/quilting time (I've got 3 quilts that absolutely have to be finished ) so I don't want to waste my time with a pattern that I won't even use.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Third...do some of you EVER sleep?
> 
> Nini




Just wanted to answer your question about the handbags.  I have the Aivilo Pocket Handbag pattern from YCMT.  I love it.  I think I have made 12 for family and friends so far.  Everyone keeps asking me for them.  It is very easy and looks good in all sizes.  

This one is very small, for a 4 yr old:





And this one is larger, for a teacher to carry her books:


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Y'all are contagious.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I concocted a secret plan for me to surprise the girls and take them to the fair tomorrow (it's pay one price day).  I swear one of my first thoughts was:
> 
> OMG but they dont' have customs what could I make TONIGHT omg I don't have time!!
> 
> 
> Contagious, I tell ya!
> 
> And, the test was NEGATIVE so we're safe!



First -  about the no customs for the fair.  Second, I know you are relieved with the negative pg test!  Although I think I'll join in on the "six is a nice number" crowd 



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey guys. I am sooo far behind, but was just stopping in to say hi.
> I have been feeling horrible lately due to medications I am taking and my neck hurting, so I haven't felt like sitting up at the computer. I have a neck injury from falling down my stairs a few months back. For some reason it got worse in the past few days. Why'd it have to wait until I don't have insurance for a month?? Ya... I don't know. Thanks for all the well wishes about my medication getting paid for. I was able to get the doctor to get a voucher for a free 30 day trial!
> Now I don't have to pay 420 dollars for it.


I am soooo soooo thrilled you got that voucher and aren't out the over $400!!


----------



## Tanzanite

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?



I love the outfits such cute girls.


----------



## emcreative

Ireland_Nicole, Toontown online is Disney's online game for kids.  It's not particularly educational BUT is very kid safe (no chatting with strangers, etc).

Okay for the dress lovers here's some I drug up...from Disneyland Tokyo.  These may be some of the most "different" I've ever seen!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Ireland_Nicole, Toontown online is Disney's online game for kids.  It's not particularly educational BUT is very kid safe (no chatting with strangers, etc).
> 
> Okay for the dress lovers here's some I drug up...from Disneyland Tokyo.  These may be some of the most "different" I've ever seen!



So what's it cost for a passport????????????

You're KILLING me!!!!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

*NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.


----------



## LisaZoe

lori123 said:


> I just bought that - here is a link....
> Stink - I just went to get the link and they are sold out!  It is a Marcus Brothers fabric - in the "come quit with me" line by Pat Yamin



Thanks! My FQ has no selvage so I didn't even know the manufacturer. I did get another Marcus Brothers' print from JA that I really liked - it's black and white flowers with just a small hint of yellow in the centers. I just liked the FQ print because it had red as well. Of course I just wish it was a whiter white instead of more of an off-white.



mom2rtk said:


> It's funny how the few pics that we've seen all seem to have it obsured a bit, isn't it???? But with this shot, I'm with you in thinking there are no tails.... but would still love to see a clearer shot if someone finds (or gets!) one.



Maybe you could make the tails detachable so you could quickly adjust her dress once you see Cinderella in the parks. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I lost my multi quote!!!  UGGGHH!!
> 
> From what i remember...Lisa...love Daisy!  Silly "friends" of Zoes need to learn better manners when it comes to customs



Well Ms Kitty gave the first dress to her friend the monkey (which may or may not be a boy ) yesterday so she could have a Halloween themed dress with kitties in costume on the front and back panels. Another friend put in a request for a Christmas themed dress. Ms Bunny is still being too hard to please. I think she was hinting that the dress doesn't have enough twirl to it, though.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Maybe you could make the tails detachable so you could quickly adjust her dress once you see Cinderella in the parks.



Great idea.... But I wouldn't want people to think I was a costume-crazed lunatic or anything!!!!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> So what's it cost for a passport????????????
> 
> You're KILLING me!!!!!




Sorry!  I love looking at the dresses- planning and researching are my absolute favorite parts (sewing no so much!)

I am kinda excited though because yesterday Emmy wore the Mulan themed skirt I made her- yes, my 12 yo wore something I made, outside of Disney, because she WANTED to!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Thanks for all of your prayers! We saw the dentist and he took xrays and saw that her teeth were pushed back up into her gums. He said that in most cases they work themselves back down. She did break at least on of her teeth so he keep an eye on them and then decide what needs to be done when they have worked themselves back down. He was wonderful and really put us all at ease! Now that we'veseen the dentsit and know that she is going to be fine I can relax and hopefully get some sewing and schooling done today!


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> Great idea.... But I wouldn't want people to think I was a costume-crazed lunatic or anything!!!!



Um, I'm pretty sure they'll just have to see what your daughter is wearing to guess that.  Of course your insistence that the princesses do a 360 degree turn during 'meet and greets' as you take photos from all angles will be another clue.


----------



## lovesdumbo

danicaw said:


> This is a bit of a drive by post.....Its been a busy summer and I miss sewing and my DIS friends
> This is the first thing I have made in months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow DS has his last speech therapy appointment and its for his therapist. The front edge looks a bit wonkey in the pic, I hope its not as noticeable in person.


Love the bag.  I'm sure DS's therapist will too!



squirrel said:


> I finished this dress last week, but was having trouble uploading to Photobucket.  It has a zippered back-my first zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on Halloween Dresses.


Really cute!  Congrats on the zipper-they scare me!




NiniMorris said:


> Second...I know several of you make bags, both Tote Bags and Handbags.  I've been looking at YCMT and am having trouble deciding which one to start with...(after Disney of course!)  Does anyone have a favorite, suggestions or warnings?
> 
> I'm really bad about purchasing patterns and never using them.  The amount of time between Disney and Christmas (less than 3 months) is going to put a crimp in my sewing/quilting time (I've got 3 quilts that absolutely have to be finished ) so I don't want to waste my time with a pattern that I won't even use.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Third...do some of you EVER sleep?
> 
> Nini


Sleep is over rated!  Have you ever heard the song I'll sleep when I'm dead?  BUT....I really can't sew too well when I'm tired-can't see well enough.

I really like the Simple & Chic handbag on YCMT.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi Ladies and Tom, Haven't been around much in the past few weeks. Decided to homeschool Lauren this year so we have been busy starting that and trying to get in the groove. My poor machine is feeling neglected I think. Did finally start on my big give dress, hoping to finish it up today and will try to post. I'm hoping you all will say some quick prayers for my littlest kaitlyn today. On Saturday she feel off of the couch and hit her mouth very hard on our coffee table, busting out her top 4 front teeth, well we really aren't sure if they got busted out or shoved back into her gums. My husband was able to get a dentist to come to his office and see her (for no charge) , but there wasn't much he could do for us other than call in a prescription for pain med. Today we are off to the pediatric dentist aand are hoping that whatever needs to be done doesn't cause her anymore pain than absolutely neccesary. Thank you for taking the time to say a prayer or keep us in your thoughts today!


Poor kid.  My DS chipped a tooth at about 2 years.  The dentist said it would likely turn black but it never did.  He's 8 now and now has his adult tooth there.



ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but still creative LOL
> I may have mentioned that a friend of mine and I have started a boutique cake business called 2 Chicks Cakes!  Here's what we did last night- it was a birthday cake for 4 colleagues.  First time I did a paying gig for someone I didn't know at all, so pretty cool milestone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ETA the small gap between the top and middle tiers will be covered; but I didn't see it when we mocked it for the pic shown.  The client specified that they wanted to use ribbon.  And yes, my brain doesn't see straight lines real well, but this cake is supposed to be "mad hatter" style, I promise.


Very cool!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?


SO cute!  Girls and dresses.



i12go2wdw said:


> *NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.


LOVE that one too!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!




































Well, I am off to work.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## lori123

Morning all!
I hope this is ok to post......
I am part of an organization called 24/7 Moms - http://247moms.blogspot.com/ - every Tuesday night there is a live webshow and tonight is going to be GREAT!  In fact it isn't going to be much of a "show" because we have over $3000 in prizes to give away so we will just be doing that one after another!  And tonight I will be a cohost - so come watch the show and win some prizes!  Show is at 7pm PST/ 10pm EST - just click the link to the blog, sign in to the show and start chatting to win!


----------



## lori123

NiniMorris said:


> First...TBI?  The only time I have heard that in a medical situation is Traumatic Brain Injury...
> 
> Second...I know several of you make bags, both Tote Bags and Handbags.  I've been looking at YCMT and am having trouble deciding which one to start with...(after Disney of course!)  Does anyone have a favorite, suggestions or warnings?
> 
> I'm really bad about purchasing patterns and never using them.  The amount of time between Disney and Christmas (less than 3 months) is going to put a crimp in my sewing/quilting time (I've got 3 quilts that absolutely have to be finished ) so I don't want to waste my time with a pattern that I won't even use.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Third...do some of you EVER sleep?
> 
> Nini



I really like the Simple and Chic handbag at YCMT


----------



## anggye

i12go2wdw said:


> *NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.



I love the color combo. I am really loving the look of the Vida, I don't have the pattern. I am thinking about using Lynette's CASE in the bookmarks. What are the sparkly's on Cindy's shoe? Is it glitter? Beautiful work


----------



## lori123

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks! My FQ has no selvage so I didn't even know the manufacturer. I did get another Marcus Brothers' print from JA that I really liked - it's black and white flowers with just a small hint of yellow in the centers. I just liked the FQ print because it had red as well. Of course I just wish it was a whiter white instead of more of an off-white.



Yea - I was wishing it was more of a white-white as well.  I thought it was when I ordered it....


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Well Ms Kitty gave the first dress to her friend the monkey (which may or may not be a boy ) yesterday so she could have a Halloween themed dress with kitties in costume on the front and back panels. Another friend put in a request for a Christmas themed dress. Ms Bunny is still being too hard to please. I think she was hinting that the dress doesn't have enough twirl to it, though.



It sounds like Ms Bunny need an attitude adjustment!  Can you make her a "feed sack" dress and remind her of what she COULD be wearing?

Oh and poor mr/miss monkey?!?!  to have an identity crisis so young


----------



## emcreative

I thought my daughters Lion and cheetah were the only ones with identity crisis.  Sometimes they are boys, sometimes they are girls, sometimes they are girls who like to dress like boys.  I think it's because my daughter can't make up her mind how much of a tomboy she wants to be, lol.  

Hmm, maybe they all came from the same Build a Bear and plotted together!


----------



## ncmomof2

2cutekidz said:


> Cute!!  Love the matching dresses!!
> 
> I think the topstitching does make it a little more durable.  It lays nicer too and makes pressing after its washed easier.




Thanks!  I guess I will be going back and topstiching!


----------



## angel23321

ANDREA!OMG...I love you! Okay  my DH may not after this.  I just went to Walmart. How did I never know that one still had fabric (except that I only work in VB not live).  They had pink sparkle with the crowns on it..perfect for the backpack I'm working on. They also had some curious george stuff (NOT FLEECE) that I've been looking for. And of course I got a bunch of other stuff. I can not thank you enough for telling me that one still had fabric.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Just wanted to answer your question about the handbags.  I have the Aivilo Pocket Handbag pattern from YCMT.  I love it.  I think I have made 12 for family and friends so far.  Everyone keeps asking me for them.  It is very easy and looks good in all sizes.
> 
> This one is very small, for a 4 yr old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is larger, for a teacher to carry her books:


Those are great!


i12go2wdw said:


> *NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.


Love this- can I CASE it please?????????????


LisaZoe said:


> Thanks! My FQ has no selvage so I didn't even
> 
> 
> 
> Well Ms Kitty gave the first dress to her friend the monkey (which may or may not be a boy ) yesterday so she could have a Halloween themed dress with kitties in costume on the front and back panels. Another friend put in a request for a Christmas themed dress. Ms Bunny is still being too hard to please. I think she was hinting that the dress doesn't have enough twirl to it, though.


Wow, sounds like serious drama at your house; makes me think of an alternative soap opera.  I agree, potato sacks only for Ms. Bunny - that will sort her out.  And it's nice to know that Mr/Ms monkey is comfortable with their feminine side.  Sounds like Ms Kitties come up a winner, though!


mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am off to work.  Thanks for looking!



Hopefully she'll love princesses again tomorrow, because the dress is lovely.  I love em both.


----------



## bentleygirl22

angel23321 said:


> ANDREA!OMG...I love you! Okay  my DH may not after this.  I just went to Walmart. How did I never know that one still had fabric (except that I only work in VB not live).  They had pink sparkle with the crowns on it..perfect for the backpack I'm working on. They also had some curious george stuff (NOT FLEECE) that I've been looking for. And of course I got a bunch of other stuff. I can not thank you enough for telling me that one still had fabric.



I hear you on that .. 
I drive an extra 10 miles to get to the walmart that has fabric...
I wounder why some have it and some don't...


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

I have been looking and looking where is the fabric swap? I have some fabric for it (finally) and I can't seem to find the link


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am off to work.  Thanks for looking!



Very cute!  I love them all, your daughter looks adorable as Alice!


----------



## i12go2wdw

anggye said:


> I love the color combo. I am really loving the look of the Vida, I don't have the pattern. I am thinking about using Lynette's CASE in the bookmarks. What are the sparkly's on Cindy's shoe? Is it glitter? Beautiful work



It is a cheap pink fine net like material I got at Walmart, the sparkles are somehow fused onto the material and they lasted through a wash too!!
"Love this- can I CASE it please?????????????"
WooHoo someone wants to case little ol' me -go right a head I am trilled!!!


----------



## kathyell

We just got back from a Florida/WDW trip yesterday and I'm not completely caught up, but I'm just jumping back in the recent past for now. ::waves::



i12go2wdw said:


> *NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.



CUTE!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am off to work.  Thanks for looking!



I love those! The Alice is my favorite.


----------



## disneymomof1

JustcallmeHappy said:


> I have been looking and looking where is the fabric swap? I have some fabric for it (finally) and I can't seem to find the link



Look on the first page of the thread, there is a link there.


----------



## tricia

disneymomof1 said:


> Look on the first page of the thread, there is a link there.



That one got closed by the mods because of too many mentions or insinuations about payments.  I thought one was going to start on Facebook, but I can't find it.


----------



## Adi12982

tricia said:


> That one got closed by the mods because of too many mentions or insinuations about payments.  I thought one was going to start on Facebook, but I can't find it.



One hasn't been started on FB.  I am willing to start it on yahoogroups - I think it would be easier than FB, if others are interested I'll do it.  Just let me know and I'll get on it.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

So I'm wondering.  If I don't have a Vida pattern, but really really really really want to make a Vida....and I have a vida that someone else has made us...do you think there is a way to "trace" what I have and make my own pattern from that?  The tutorials really make it look like a vida is within my reach.  But I'm not often inspired to sew anymore, and I want to do it NOW instead of waiting for a pattern...which I will have to trace anyway right? So do I just try to "rig" a pattern from this existing dress for my DD??


----------



## angel23321

Adi12982 said:


> One hasn't been started on FB.  I am willing to start it on yahoogroups - I think it would be easier than FB, if others are interested I'll do it.  Just let me know and I'll get on it.



I would be interested.  Yahoogroups is a great place and so easy to use.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure they'll just have to see what your daughter is wearing to guess that.  Of course your insistence that the princesses do a 360 degree turn during 'meet and greets' as you take photos from all angles will be another clue.



Absolutely!!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Sorry!  I love looking at the dresses- planning and researching are my absolute favorite parts (sewing no so much!)
> 
> I am kinda excited though because yesterday Emmy wore the Mulan themed skirt I made her- yes, my 12 yo wore something I made, outside of Disney, because she WANTED to!



Nah.... just kidding.... I love looking....

And I also think it's cool your 12 year old would wear something Disney-ish..... It goes too fast, doesn't it???????


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> I thought my daughters Lion and cheetah were the only ones with identity crisis.  Sometimes they are boys, sometimes they are girls, sometimes they are girls who like to dress like boys.  I think it's because my daughter can't make up her mind how much of a tomboy she wants to be, lol.
> 
> Hmm, maybe they all came from the same Build a Bear and plotted together!



I'm 99% sure they were girls when we walked out of the store but along the way Zoe acquired some 'boy clothes' so a couple of the less girly looking animals had to change gender.



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow, sounds like serious drama at your house; makes me think of an alternative soap opera.  I agree, potato sacks only for Ms. Bunny - that will sort her out.  And it's nice to know that Mr/Ms monkey is comfortable with their feminine side.  Sounds like Ms Kitties come up a winner, though!



Who knew the cute bunny would be such a Diva?  I'm thinking she doesn't even deserve a potato sack and can stay nekkid. 



JustcallmeHappy said:


> I have been looking and looking where is the fabric swap? I have some fabric for it (finally) and I can't seem to find the link





Adi12982 said:


> One hasn't been started on FB.  I am willing to start it on yahoogroups - I think it would be easier than FB, if others are interested I'll do it.  Just let me know and I'll get on it.



My 2 cents: I find Yahoo Groups really hard to keep up with. I've tried a few times but the way they are email based just doesn't work for me. Of course I'm still trying to figure out Facebook. I'm in the DisBoutiquer group but not sure where all the action is.  I'm definitely interested in some kind of swap set-up, though.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!


Those are great!  I love your fabric combos in both Vidas.  I always struggle with that.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

which ever you choose please PM me and let me know


----------



## tadamom

I am about to start a Nemo storybook panel skirt and wondered how all of you have done yours.

Do you use all the panels that are available?  This particular one I have has 12 available panels.

Do you sew the page panels together directly or do you put a fabric strip between them?

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessAndie

I don't know if I am posting this on the right thread, but I'm really hoping that I am. I want to create a Tinker Bell dress for MNSSHP on September 11th, the only problem is that I can't find a pattern for an adult costume. I want to make it to look like Tinker Bell's dress at the park. I will probably only use two pieces (the front piece and the back piece of fabric). Does anyone know where I can either get a pattern for this or know how I could make my own?


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Has anyone made a Harry Potter Robe Costume? Both Kids want to be Harry Potter this yr (Including DD..) And I hate spending so much on a robe


----------



## HLAuburn

Anyone know where I might find an applique design for a Minniw head silouette with the red sailor hat and yellow flower sticking out?  I found a design for just the hat, but I'd like the Minnie head, too.

Thanks!


----------



## princessmom29

tadamom said:


> I am about to start a Nemo storybook panel skirt and wondered how all of you have done yours.
> 
> Do you use all the panels that are available?  This particular one I have has 12 available panels.
> 
> Do you sew the page panels together directly or do you put a fabric strip between them?
> 
> Thanks!



I have done them both with and without the fabric strip. It depends on how full you want the skirt as to how many panels you use. I sometimes reserve one panel for the front of a matching top.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Hi, i love lurking on this thread. Everything is awesome!

I am looking for some advice. We are going to WDW 12/8-12/15. We're coming from rainy western washington so the weather will be pleasent to us. 

I made the girls these dresses last year for DLR, I cheated a little and did 1 type of dress 2 fabrics.










I still have the patterns and am thinking about using them again. My seamstress (Grandma) Thinks that they should have sleeves on their dresses. I was thinking maybe a princess type short cape. Red/white fuzzy since it will be christmas time. Or maybe even matching.  Havent gotten that far yet.

Any thoughts on going with or without sleeves.They usually only wear them at dinners and for a few rides. 

TIA for any help!


----------



## Adi12982

LisaZoe said:


> My 2 cents: I find Yahoo Groups really hard to keep up with. I've tried a few times but the way they are email based just doesn't work for me. Of course I'm still trying to figure out Facebook. I'm in the DisBoutiquer group but not sure where all the action is.  I'm definitely interested in some kind of swap set-up, though.



I think I may start a group tonight and see how it goes.  What would help you keep up is that you need to set your email settings to get a DIGEST instead of INDIVIDUAL emails.  This way you only get one email a day with an index


----------



## Piper

Adi12982 said:


> I think I may start a group tonight and see how it goes. What would help you keep up is that you need to set your email settings to get a DIGEST instead of INDIVIDUAL emails. This way you only get one email a day with an index


 

you used to not be able to see pictures on digest--has it changed?


----------



## poohnpigletCA

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but still creative LOL
> I may have mentioned that a friend of mine and I have started a boutique cake business called 2 Chicks Cakes!  Here's what we did last night- it was a birthday cake for 4 colleagues.  First time I did a paying gig for someone I didn't know at all, so pretty cool milestone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ETA the small gap between the top and middle tiers will be covered; but I didn't see it when we mocked it for the pic shown.  The client specified that they wanted to use ribbon.  And yes, my brain doesn't see straight lines real well, but this cake is supposed to be "mad hatter" style, I promise.



That middle layer is screaming Nightmare before Christmas to me. 
Put a Jack and Sally on top and that would be the world's coolest wedding cake.


----------



## angel23321

Piper said:


> you used to not be able to see pictures on digest--has it changed?



I actually never get the emails. I set it up so I don't get them. Then I can just go in and check if my group has any new messages and read them that way.  I have lots of groups im a part of so it makes it easier that way to log in, see all my groups, and see if anything is new.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Oh I am so mad I could scream!!!  I don't know if it is  my TBI or the stupid tutorial but I can't for the life of me figure out the applique tutorial for Embird Studio.

It could be I don't have a clue what they are talking about or that I have never seen the software before, but DANG!!!

I was going to buy the tutorial for Embird from Carolyn also but I sure hope it is easier than this one.  If not, I need to find different software.  Something more user friendly.


----------



## Adi12982

Piper said:


> you used to not be able to see pictures on digest--has it changed?



If there is an attachment you can't see it on the digest - you have to log-in and look there.  BUT I think that we could just use the photos/files section and each have our own folder - in my folder I could upload pics of all the fabrics I have to trade and then we could browse each others folders.  I'm ironing out the details and then will make the group.


----------



## msumissa

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh I am so mad I could scream!!!  I don't know if it is  my TBI or the stupid tutorial but I can't for the life of me figure out the applique tutorial for Embird Studio.
> 
> It could be I don't have a clue what they are talking about or that I have never seen the software before, but DANG!!!
> 
> I was going to buy the tutorial for Embird from Carolyn also but I sure hope it is easier than this one.  If not, I need to find different software.  Something more user friendly.



Oh, honey, I don't think it is your TBI, I think it is the software, to be honest... I tried it last weekend and I STRUGGLED.  My DH was finally able to do things, but it took him all night to figure it out.  I have VIP customizing for my Viking and I didn't struggle at ALL!  Don't worry... it is not just you!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

PrincessAndie said:


> I don't know if I am posting this on the right thread, but I'm really hoping that I am. I want to create a Tinker Bell dress for MNSSHP on September 11th, the only problem is that I can't find a pattern for an adult costume. I want to make it to look like Tinker Bell's dress at the park. I will probably only use two pieces (the front piece and the back piece of fabric). Does anyone know where I can either get a pattern for this or know how I could make my own?


Try Simplicity 2857 and modify it a little or if you are small try altering the child sized pattern.


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Has anyone made a Harry Potter Robe Costume? Both Kids want to be Harry Potter this yr (Including DD..) And I hate spending so much on a robe


Simplicity5512 is pretty close.  You may want to modify the sleeves to be more accurate.


JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hi, i love lurking on this thread. Everything is awesome!
> 
> I am looking for some advice. We are going to WDW 12/8-12/15. We're coming from rainy western washington so the weather will be pleasent to us.
> 
> I made the girls these dresses last year for DLR, I cheated a little and did 1 type of dress 2 fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the patterns and am thinking about using them again. My seamstress (Grandma) Thinks that they should have sleeves on their dresses. I was thinking maybe a princess type short cape. Red/white fuzzy since it will be christmas time. Or maybe even matching.  Havent gotten that far yet.
> 
> Any thoughts on going with or without sleeves.They usually only wear them at dinners and for a few rides.
> 
> TIA for any help!



Florida can be relatively warm even in December.  On our trips in January we usually dress in layers like long sleeve tee-shirts under tops. Maybe a light jacket.  Then by lunch we are in short sleeves.  A cape would be pretty!


----------



## pixeegrl

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh I am so mad I could scream!!!  I don't know if it is  my TBI or the stupid tutorial but I can't for the life of me figure out the applique tutorial for Embird Studio.
> 
> It could be I don't have a clue what they are talking about or that I have never seen the software before, but DANG!!!
> 
> I was going to buy the tutorial for Embird from Carolyn also but I sure hope it is easier than this one.  If not, I need to find different software.  Something more user friendly.



It is hard to learn Embird as I am still trying to do so. However, I have an applique tutorial I have managed to "master" I will look for it tomorrow and send you a link! Good luck!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done. 

Here are the shirts I finished for us big girls....wish DH would match in some way too, but he won't

For the dessert 






For 1900 PF:






For Ohana (Taylor couldn't let me take pics that didn't have her in it): 





For Animal Kingdom, my mom has one too but she took it with her since I was done with it when she was here last week. Her's is black and white. My sister also has a skirt to match Taylor's. It is the pink and white, green and white, and black and white zebra print stripwork twirl (and she wants to wear a petti with it too..... she is a dork but her and Taylor will look cute)


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Has anyone made a Harry Potter Robe Costume? Both Kids want to be Harry Potter this yr (Including DD..) And I hate spending so much on a robe



I used Simplicity 3597 to make DD a "tonks" type robe for our Harry Potter party. came out pretty neat.


----------



## clairemolly

I bought the new Molly Peasant pattern yesterday and decided to try it with some fabric I bought on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  I love this pattern!  It is sooo easy and Claire can wear it to school (she has to have sleeves).






I will be making more of these this week...as well as some other things.

On a Disney note, DH and I talked today and are planning on going to WDW again in Nov 2010 for Molly's 3rd birthday!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Florida can be relatively warm even in December.  On our trips in January we usually dress in layers like long sleeve tee-shirts under tops. Maybe a light jacket.  Then by lunch we are in short sleeves.  A cape would be pretty!



Thanks, thats what i thought. Even a sweater should be fine. Now to convince the grandma.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done.



Those are super cute!


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> You know what we all need....a Behind the Scene tour of Disney's costuming dept....I could spend hours looking through all the costumes and versions and watch the seamstresses creating them....Big Bucks I'd pay to go on that tour.



I want to go to there.



clairemolly said:


> I bought the new Molly Peasant pattern yesterday and decided to try it with some fabric I bought on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  I love this pattern!  It is sooo easy and Claire can wear it to school (she has to have sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making more of these this week...as well as some other things.
> 
> On a Disney note, DH and I talked today and are planning on going to WDW again in Nov 2010 for Molly's 3rd birthday!



Love it!  She looks so cute!  I like the length.  Reminds me I have photos to post!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?



Your girls a beautiful! You should submit their photos to the cute kid contest! i think its Our 365 hosting the competition....

Did we ever decide on what to do about the SWAP board? I cleaned my closet and have a few things (sock monkeys anyone?) and I have a pink with like glitter crowns and stuff- I washed it, and its wrinkly, but never cut into it.
and I have bags of old patterns someone gave me, lots of OOP and she had a boy so boy stuff and I have a bunch of maternity patterns too. 

Marah- are you interested in the corduroy fabric for pants and stuff?? Ill ship it if you want it.

T-Beri- are you out there? I have a  girl's cloth diaper kit-color is a pink-mauve, ready to send you!


----------



## Mirb1214

Ok, Here are my first two "No Sew" shirts.  I made these for our first Disney trip last June.  I had NO clue how to sew the Mickey heads on, so I took 2 sided iron on tape and ironed them onto the tshirts.  











Once I got back,  I found you GREAT AWESOME ladies (and Tom) and finally "appliqued" around my Mickey heads and made some capris with ribbon.  I was SO excited b/c I actually used the sewing machine this time!






I finally then had enough courage to sew my first "official" outfit for Valentines day.  I thought it turned out pretty good since that was the first time I had sewed since 9th grade home ec class!






I made this applique following HeatherSue's WONDERFUL tutorial.  I know it's very basic BUT just 3 months later I did a  multiple layer applique.










This outfit is PRE CARLA C days of using her patterns.





But OH HOW I LOVE CARLA C pattern's once I got one!!!  And notice my first multilayer applique (THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!)









And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).









THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Hello everyone,

I have followed you guys for a 2 years and love your outfits.  I love to sew and DD has gotten quite a nice collection now.  I am currently making a tink sundress and a birthday dress now.  

What do you normally include in the gives for boys?  I normally just do crayon rolls but I know of a wonderful family who's DD is undergoing treatment for cancer and she and her mom may be separated for 9-12 months from the dad and brother.  I am giving the boy some things and kinda running out of ideas.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephres

We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.

Anyway, here is Miss Megan in Carla's latest:






And me:






Aren't my husband's photography skills great? Next time I will ask Megan!

I have yet to go all the way back but I did see all the vidas (including on animals): so cute!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Can I just say how gorgeous all you mommies look in Carla's new top????  I would look 8 months pregnant in it which is such a shame because it's super cute and it looks like it might hide a wild night of carb indulgence


----------



## 2cutekidz

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, Here are my first two "No Sew" shirts.  I made these for our first Disney trip last June.  I had NO clue how to sew the Mickey heads on, so I took 2 sided iron on tape and ironed them onto the tshirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got back,  I found you GREAT AWESOME ladies (and Tom) and finally "appliqued" around my Mickey heads and made some capris with ribbon.  I was SO excited b/c I actually used the sewing machine this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally then had enough courage to sew my first "official" outfit for Valentines day.  I thought it turned out pretty good since that was the first time I had sewed since 9th grade home ec class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this applique following HeatherSue's WONDERFUL tutorial.  I know it's very basic BUT just 3 months later I did a  multiple layer applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is PRE CARLA C days of using her patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But OH HOW I LOVE CARLA C pattern's once I got one!!!  And notice my first multilayer applique (THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!




I started with no sew tees too!!  LOL!  Your Tink set looks great, and your daughter is adorable!!  Thanks so much for the sweet words, I got a little teary eyed  - You're a doll!!


----------



## Rymer

Hey Ladies
well I finally got my daughter's tinkerbell nap mat finished for daycare.  It took two nights away from my skirt sewing but I got back to that tonight.  I have all my tiers sewn on my twirly skirt and the ruffle is hemmed.  (although not very well, but hey I'm learning!) tomorrow night I start gathering and sewing the layers together.  wish me luck!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Thanks for the pattern info on the Harry Potter Costumes Dreamer and Wisher and JohnsonsLoveDisney  I will check them both out

As for the *Swaps* go So far I have some Pink Chip and Dale, some Disco looking Mickey (don't know what the real name of it is), Blue Toy Story and I might have some others once I go through what I have


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Sorry I'm so behind! I have been so busy! We'll be in WDW in 15 days, and school starts tomorrow. That means I go back to work too. Anyway, here is Isabelle's asian dress I've been working on. She may have to wear a cami under it, she keeps saying the brocade is itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for your FIL Teresa!
> 
> PS LOVE those personalized bags!



Isabelle looks gorgeous in this dress, i love it! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sigh....
> DH and I just sat down and had a "family meeting" about our finances and it aint pretty.
> He ran through a long list of things we will have to cut out...
> -my once a month cleaning company (because we have 2 big dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids, 2 adults and only 1 adult who cleans)
> -tv- we will get the box and try for free tv, but DH is not hopeful that we will have any reception because we live in a hilly area and dont live close enough to the cities where public tv "comes from"
> -no restaurants, so no more brunch after church, etc- he said we could keep pizza night.
> -no more fabric (except Im allowed to buy fabric for the girl's for Hannah's baby dedication gown)
> -no descretionary spending without first discussing.
> -no landscaping (again this was something I did because I was the only one doing it- his view is that it can look a little scruffy - but he'll try to mow it)
> I'm fine with the cut backs, even though some are pretty drastic, but I wish I heard more from him that he would do more.
> My stipulation was that we need to meet once a month to discuss our financial progress.
> 
> I realize this is totally personal, but Im a little disheartened a the moment and looking for a cheering sqad.
> I actually kinda feel like maybe God brought us to this place, because for years I have begged DH to watch less TV so I could have more of him, for the little amount of time I see him in the evenings and now he will have no choice- until now he was not willing to cancel the direct tv, so even though it will be really hard for me if we dont at least get PBS, I think it will bring our family together.
> 
> _Feel free to help me find the bright side of this!_ I'm feeling a little down right now.
> 
> and all outfits I make will be from fabric I already own- so I guess that means clothes without much for coordinating fabrics. Im happy I have that cinderella fabric sitting in my stash to make her dress for Halloween!



Have you looked into very basic cable? We had the stupid box from February (when all our stations switched to digital) until June when I couldn't take the 1/2 a channel we were getting! We pay $10 a month for Basic. It was really hard to find it on the cable website though, they weren't advertising it anywhere, I had to do a search for it.  



Camping Griswalds said:


> We did matching shirts with our daughter last trip and it was so much fun.  Here are some pictures...they are all terrible though...someone else can post close ups
> 
> Dh with Mickey, me with my 40th b-day tee and daughter with Tink outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I love all these pictures of you Maureen! I'm still bummed that I missed you by a day! 




msumissa said:


> Hi all!  I am so excited!  I am getting a new embroidery machine!  I currently have a Viking Iris, and I just got fed up with not being able to do anything bigger than a 4X4.  I found a Brother PE700II for a great price, plus I had some 'free money' sitting at Amazon, so I ended up getting it for what I think is a steal!  Now I can get more of CarlaC's great designs!  I am so excited.
> 
> I also finished up the Molly dresses for the girls as well!  So now I owe you all pictures of the twirl dresses and the Molly dresses!



WOO HOO!!!!! You might want to look at Heathersue's designs for the embroidery machine. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Get Ready for lots of Pictures ---- I finished Joci's M&M dress and she likes it and told me she will wear it. Whewww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol



Carol all these outfits are fabulous!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Inspired by Leslie's cute Vida for the AG doll, I decided to make one for one of Zoe's Build A Bear animals. I think it came out really cute. Unfortunately, the bunny I'd started to make it for didn't like my fabric/color choices (or so Zoe told me).  Luckily this pink kitty did so it won't go unworn like the last dress I made for Zoe



That's so cute! And I love the modified Emma! 



Sandi S said:


> Question for those of you who do appliques: Do you use your regular machine or an embroidery machine?



You can do appliques with a regular machine, you don't need an embroidery machine. See Heather's tutorial in the first post. 



bunny213 said:


> the pictures or patterns for the applicaques (sp?) that all of you are using? I looked at the tutorial and it's wonderful...but where can I find the patterns or pictures...is there a web site or link?    I bought a MM colorbook and that's been a help, but I'd like to find the other characters...
> I'm still in the very very early learning stages..you all still amaze me with your talents.
> Are the bowling shirts hard to do?   TIA....Barb
> and here's another question for you....you've all talked about a "hoop"...well....I wasn't sure what anyone mean't.  My stitching was puckering when I did it (zigzaging on a reg. machine).  Soooo.....I took my embroidery hoop....put the shirt in that and then was able to "just" manage to get it under the foot of the machine.   It worked, and I finally got a decent stitch - but now I'm wondering if I'm "jury-rigging" it and there's better way..     I sure hope you're all not hysterically laughing at me...:...thanks again...Barb



When we talk about hoop sizes on here we are talking about the hoops that go in our embroidery machines. I don't think most people use a hoop on their regular machine, although it seems like it is a good idea. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I promised to post pictures of all the dresses I finally finished...and if photobucket will cooperate I can get them loaded sometime today...I've been trying for an hour so far!
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing if it is taking so long to load the 15 pix...I should pic and choose the best ones and only post them.
> First dress will be an A line for Boma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have them all right now...
> 
> Nini



You have been very busy!!! FABULOUS outfits!!! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I know I am not crazy.  Where did I see a Mickey 4x4 design that is not applique?  I want to do some quick polo shirts with a left chest design.  But I do not want to do applique that small.  Thanks ladies.  I am in a panick.  We leave Friday and I am still not done yet
> Lynn



Do you mean for your embroidery machine? A 4X4 applique isn't really that small. I did Heather's safari Minnie in my machien (4x4) and it wasn't hard at all. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi! Got DS's first day of school outfit done, and he loves it, although my DM thinks it's too "girly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Adding myself to the list of very satisfied TGMers!


I think it looks cute.  Your son isn't going into high school, right? 



SallyfromDE said:


> I never got around to my Custom Wear Report from our June vacation, becuase of trouble I've had with my camera program. Anyway, I finally got all my pictures downloaded and on Photobucket.
> 
> This is our version of Ariel. I just planned on the top with a green skort. Kirsta got mad because it's supposed to belong. So I went looking for something to make a ruffle. But I came across this green glitter that as pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be conti:



Sally, I always love seeing what you have made! 



i12go2wdw said:


> I only have 11 days left to sew and everyday I think of something else to make, this free dining is killing me, why do all the restaurants have to have such fun themes. And while I am thinking of it, have any of you eaten at Whispering Canyon? All the reviews I have read lately have been pretty bad and I have a res there and am wondering if I should change it.
> Here is one set of outfits for the girls to wear at AK, DD13 is too old to have much of a theme to her clothes but the subtle animal print on this fabric met her standards. She even wore it to church on Sunday to please DD6 so they could have matching outfits, if she will do it at church where she knows everyone I know she will do it at Disney YEAH!!



CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!

I love Whispering Canyon. I don't think we'll be making it this trip, but I think it is a lot of fun.  



mirandag819 said:


> Here is the outfit you all wanted to see....Taylor is wearing this to 1900 PF next Saturday. It was not made by me, Leslie made this and it is what got me so inspired to learn how to sew.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't great it got too late to take them outside. I promise I will get good pictures at 1900 PF for you to use Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Taylor thinks she is Vanna White or a Price is Right girl tonight, this is all should would do when I would try and get her to pose
> ]



Great job!!! That turned out really nice! 



twob4him said:


> You know what we all need....a Behind the Scene tour of Disney's costuming dept....I could spend hours looking through all the costumes and versions and watch the seamstresses creating them....Big Bucks I'd pay to go on that tour



Oh yeah!  Set that up for us why don't yah! 



squirrel said:


> I finished this dress last week, but was having trouble uploading to Photobucket.  It has a zippered back-my first zipper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on Halloween Dresses.


That is so pretty! Great job! I hate zippers! So, I am very impressed! 




ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.


Your girls are so cute!! I love the dresses! 


i12go2wdw said:


> *NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.


That dress is wonderful! 


LisaZoe said:


> Well Ms Kitty gave the first dress to her friend the monkey (which may or may not be a boy ) yesterday so she could have a Halloween themed dress with kitties in costume on the front and back panels. Another friend put in a request for a Christmas themed dress. Ms Bunny is still being too hard to please. I think she was hinting that the dress doesn't have enough twirl to it, though.



Arminda has a BAB named Teddy that seems to be a boy or a girl depending on which outfit is cutest that day. 



mom2rtk said:


> Great idea.... But I wouldn't want people to think I was a costume-crazed lunatic or anything!!!!


That is too funny! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am off to work.  Thanks for looking!


Wow! I love these, especially the Alice! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> So I'm wondering.  If I don't have a Vida pattern, but really really really really want to make a Vida....and I have a vida that someone else has made us...do you think there is a way to "trace" what I have and make my own pattern from that?  The tutorials really make it look like a vida is within my reach.  But I'm not often inspired to sew anymore, and I want to do it NOW instead of waiting for a pattern...which I will have to trace anyway right? So do I just try to "rig" a pattern from this existing dress for my DD??


I don't see why that wouldn't work. 




JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hi, i love lurking on this thread. Everything is awesome!
> 
> I am looking for some advice. We are going to WDW 12/8-12/15. We're coming from rainy western washington so the weather will be pleasent to us.
> 
> I made the girls these dresses last year for DLR, I cheated a little and did 1 type of dress 2 fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for any help!



First, I love your username!!! 
Second, your girls are adorable!!!!
Third,  the dresses are great!
Fourth, I would just put t-shirts or peasant tops underneath the dresses. I like layers. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh I am so mad I could scream!!!  I don't know if it is  my TBI or the stupid tutorial but I can't for the life of me figure out the applique tutorial for Embird Studio.
> 
> It could be I don't have a clue what they are talking about or that I have never seen the software before, but DANG!!!
> 
> I was going to buy the tutorial for Embird from Carolyn also but I sure hope it is easier than this one.  If not, I need to find different software.  Something more user friendly.



Embird is not easy to learn, even for people without TBI!  Do you have the software or the machine yet? It almost sounded like you didn't in your post. I would think that if you don't have your embroidery machine or the software to actually work with learning to use it would be even more difficult. 


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done.
> 
> Here are the shirts I finished for us big girls....wish DH would match in some way too, but he won't
> 
> For the dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Ohana (Taylor couldn't let me take pics that didn't have her in it):



I LOVE the stepsisters!!! That is so cute!!! You guys are going to look wonderful! 



clairemolly said:


> I bought the new Molly Peasant pattern yesterday and decided to try it with some fabric I bought on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  I love this pattern!  It is sooo easy and Claire can wear it to school (she has to have sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making more of these this week...as well as some other things.
> 
> On a Disney note, DH and I talked today and are planning on going to WDW again in Nov 2010 for Molly's 3rd birthday!



Great job, this turned out really cute! 



jham said:


> I want to go to there.


That just made me laugh! 



Mirb1214 said:


> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!



These outfits are all wonderful!!! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have followed you guys for a 2 years and love your outfits.  I love to sew and DD has gotten quite a nice collection now.  I am currently making a tink sundress and a birthday dress now.
> 
> What do you normally include in the gives for boys?  I normally just do crayon rolls but I know of a wonderful family who's DD is undergoing treatment for cancer and she and her mom may be separated for 9-12 months from the dad and brother.  I am giving the boy some things and kinda running out of ideas.   Thanks in advance.



I'm not sure I have any good ideas, but I wanted to welcome you!


----------



## danicaw

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done.
> 
> Here are the shirts I finished for us big girls....wish DH would match in some way too, but he won't
> 
> For the dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Ohana (Taylor couldn't let me take pics that didn't have her in it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom, my mom has one too but she took it with her since I was done with it when she was here last week. Her's is black and white. My sister also has a skirt to match Taylor's. It is the pink and white, green and white, and black and white zebra print stripwork twirl (and she wants to wear a petti with it too..... she is a dork but her and Taylor will look cute)



Love them all! Great job! 



Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, Here are my first two "No Sew" shirts.  I made these for our first Disney trip last June.  I had NO clue how to sew the Mickey heads on, so I took 2 sided iron on tape and ironed them onto the tshirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got back,  I found you GREAT AWESOME ladies (and Tom) and finally "appliqued" around my Mickey heads and made some capris with ribbon.  I was SO excited b/c I actually used the sewing machine this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally then had enough courage to sew my first "official" outfit for Valentines day.  I thought it turned out pretty good since that was the first time I had sewed since 9th grade home ec class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this applique following HeatherSue's WONDERFUL tutorial.  I know it's very basic BUT just 3 months later I did a  multiple layer applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is PRE CARLA C days of using her patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But OH HOW I LOVE CARLA C pattern's once I got one!!!  And notice my first multilayer applique (THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!



Thanks for sharing your sewing journey with us. I love seeing what inspired others and being inspired myself  The Tink outfit is super cute. Great job on everything 



Stephres said:


> We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.
> 
> Anyway, here is Miss Megan in Carla's latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my husband's photography skills great? Next time I will ask Megan!
> 
> I have yet to go all the way back but I did see all the vidas (including on animals): so cute!



Cute tops!  
Glad you had a good cruise and yes I always feel like the ground is moving under my feet once I get home. More so than when I am on the ship... silly but true.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Kim...that's super cute.  I love the colors!

 Hope you are doing well!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Kim...that's super cute.  I love the colors!
> 
> Hope you are doing well!



thanks...she helped pick the colors.  Today was hard, but realxing too!  Thanks for asking.  I love all you guys and so glad you have all shared such nice words...what a great group!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Dear poohnpigletCA:

NO

Love,

Fairygoodmother




mom2rtk said:


>





emcreative said:


>





emcreative said:


>


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...







Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...


Never fear...they made me a real one too!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

fairygoodmother said:


> Dear poohnpigletCA:
> 
> NO
> 
> Love,
> 
> Fairygoodmother


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

teresajoy said:


> First, I love your username!!!
> Second, your girls are adorable!!!!
> Third,  the dresses are great!
> Fourth, I would just put t-shirts or peasant tops underneath the dresses. I like layers.



Thank you! 
Thank you!
Thank you!

Good idea. We have to start all over since they all grew. I have no idea why kids do that. 

But im getting some great ideas from here.

Anyone have any christmas themed Stuff?

I was thinkin about doing some shirts with mickey heads and santa hats. 

I also want to do something special for MVMCP and when they go to see Santa. gotta get moving.

Thanks for all the inspiration.


----------



## HLAuburn

Hey ladies -
I'm looking for an applique design similar to this...





I checked eBay and etsy, but couldn't find anything.  


Any suggestions where I might find one?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Adi12982

FABRIC SWAPPERS (or fabric picker-uppers, etc): 

In order to avoid any issues on the dis, I've started a Fabric Swapper DisBoutiquer's Yahoo Group.  You can either join yourself (Please tell me who you are/dis name if your email isn't the same).  OR you can PM me your email and I will send you an invite.  I wanted to do it this way so that not just ANYONE can join - just trustworthy disBoutiquer's and their friends 

Here is the link: 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/


----------



## Adi12982

fairygoodmother said:


> Dear poohnpigletCA:
> 
> NO
> 
> Love,
> 
> Fairygoodmother







The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...
> 
> 
> Never fear...they made me a real one too!


LOL - what a funny DH.  Congrats on all the weight loss!!  And happy birthday!!  Glad there was a real cake too!


----------



## aimeeg

HLAuburn said:


> Hey ladies -
> I'm looking for an applique design similar to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked eBay and etsy, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions where I might find one?
> 
> Thanks!!



Here you go. 

http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=2465


----------



## danicaw

The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...
> 
> 
> Never fear...they made me a real one too!



 too funny! 
Congrats on the 20lbs! Great Job!


----------



## HLAuburn

aimeeg said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=2465



Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## aimeeg

HLAuburn said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!



You are very welcome.


----------



## mommyof3princess

I hope this helps. I took google lessons from Marah.


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> Dear poohnpigletCA:
> 
> NO
> 
> Love,
> 
> Fairygoodmother



Dear Fairygoodmother:



Mom2rtk (who you will notice whimped out and did NOT use chiffon on the her stepsister gowns.....)


----------



## ireland_nicole

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hi, i love lurking on this thread. Everything is awesome!
> 
> I am looking for some advice. We are going to WDW 12/8-12/15. We're coming from rainy western washington so the weather will be pleasent to us.
> 
> I made the girls these dresses last year for DLR, I cheated a little and did 1 type of dress 2 fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the patterns and am thinking about using them again. My seamstress (Grandma) Thinks that they should have sleeves on their dresses. I was thinking maybe a princess type short cape. Red/white fuzzy since it will be christmas time. Or maybe even matching.  Havent gotten that far yet.
> 
> Any thoughts on going with or without sleeves.They usually only wear them at dinners and for a few rides.
> 
> TIA for any help!



I also vote for the long/short sleeve shirt to layer w/ idea.  Love these!



poohnpigletCA said:


> That middle layer is screaming Nightmare before Christmas to me.
> Put a Jack and Sally on top and that would be the world's coolest wedding cake.


Thanks!  That was my inspiration for it!  I keep thinking it just needs Jack and Sally as the toppers!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done.
> 
> Here are the shirts I finished for us big girls....wish DH would match in some way too, but he won't
> 
> For the dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Ohana (Taylor couldn't let me take pics that didn't have her in it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom, my mom has one too but she took it with her since I was done with it when she was here last week. Her's is black and white. My sister also has a skirt to match Taylor's. It is the pink and white, green and white, and black and white zebra print stripwork twirl (and she wants to wear a petti with it too..... she is a dork but her and Taylor will look cute)


Those are fab!


clairemolly said:


> I bought the new Molly Peasant pattern yesterday and decided to try it with some fabric I bought on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  I love this pattern!  It is sooo easy and Claire can wear it to school (she has to have sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making more of these this week...as well as some other things.
> 
> On a Disney note, DH and I talked today and are planning on going to WDW again in Nov 2010 for Molly's 3rd birthday!


Really cute!  I think this pattern would work well for DD as well.


Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, Here are my first two "No Sew" shirts.  I made these for our first Disney trip last June.  I had NO clue how to sew the Mickey heads on, so I took 2 sided iron on tape and ironed them onto the tshirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got back,  I found you GREAT AWESOME ladies (and Tom) and finally "appliqued" around my Mickey heads and made some capris with ribbon.  I was SO excited b/c I actually used the sewing machine this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally then had enough courage to sew my first "official" outfit for Valentines day.  I thought it turned out pretty good since that was the first time I had sewed since 9th grade home ec class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this applique following HeatherSue's WONDERFUL tutorial.  I know it's very basic BUT just 3 months later I did a  multiple layer applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is PRE CARLA C days of using her patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But OH HOW I LOVE CARLA C pattern's once I got one!!!  And notice my first multilayer applique (THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!


Love love love all of this; you have done great!  Love the Tink  and the stripwork!


Stephres said:


> We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.
> 
> Anyway, here is Miss Megan in Carla's latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my husband's photography skills great? Next time I will ask Megan!
> 
> I have yet to go all the way back but I did see all the vidas (including on animals): so cute!


Cute!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...
> 
> 
> Never fear...they made me a real one too!



 That is toooooooo funny!  Congrats on your weightloss!


----------



## emcreative

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Marah- are you interested in the corduroy fabric for pants and stuff?? Ill ship it if you want it.



I TOTALLY missed this somehow.  PM me the details!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Has anyone ever used the Sandi Henderson Portabello Pixie Patterns, specifically the Claire? Anything anyone has to offer on the patterns would be great.

Thanks


----------



## PrincessMickey

That's pretty good. But the funny thing is the first thing I noticed was not the lettuce but the foot sticking staright up behind it. It made me laugh, I can picture my DS doing the same thing.


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Kim, I know it was hard to sew again, but this turned out so beautiful! Your Grandma would be so proud! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Dear poohnpigletCA:
> 
> NO
> 
> Love,
> 
> Fairygoodmother





The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...
> 
> ]



20 pounds! that is fabulous!!! 

That "cake" is hilarious, but...

tell me about the foot!


----------



## bclydia

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks for looking!


Congratulations! That is a great cake!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.


Oh, they are so cute! The dresses are great too!



i12go2wdw said:


>


Christine, that turned out beautifully!  Eleora says it's great too!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Thanks for all of your prayers! We saw the dentist and he took xrays and saw that her teeth were pushed back up into her gums. He said that in most cases they work themselves back down. She did break at least on of her teeth so he keep an eye on them and then decide what needs to be done when they have worked themselves back down. He was wonderful and really put us all at ease! Now that we'veseen the dentsit and know that she is going to be fine I can relax and hopefully get some sewing and schooling done today!



Glad to hear all is okay.  That must have been really scary!



mommyof2princesses said:


>


They are absolutely NOT allowed to be too old for princesses! Especially at only five yrs old! Oh my!  They grow up too fast!  All of these were great!
I lost the photo but the alice is my favourite!



fairygoodmother said:


> Dear poohnpigletCA:
> 
> NO
> 
> Love,
> 
> Fairygoodmother


Joining in the chorus of  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...


That really is too funny!  

Hmm, I lost the quote of the  shirts for Auntie and for Mommy - really cute!!!
Oh, and the two new dresses from CarlaC's pattern.  They turned out great.
I'm thinking I may need that pattern.  Sounds like it comes together quickly and that would be a good thing!


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Slightly OT, but still creative LOL
> I may have mentioned that a friend of mine and I have started a boutique cake business called 2 Chicks Cakes!  Here's what we did last night- it was a birthday cake for 4 colleagues.  First time I did a paying gig for someone I didn't know at all, so pretty cool milestone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ETA the small gap between the top and middle tiers will be covered; but I didn't see it when we mocked it for the pic shown.  The client specified that they wanted to use ribbon.  And yes, my brain doesn't see straight lines real well, but this cake is supposed to be "mad hatter" style, I promise.


That looks way too pretty to eat!  I love how you did the swirls in the middle layer.  Congrats on your first job for total stangers.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the last dress I made for my baby girl with her sister's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the topstiching on a patchwork.  Does it make it more secure?


I love the black and pink combination.  It makes me keep rethinking what I want to do for dd for MK.  I also think I have that same black fabric with white circular/swirl dots.  Mine was on clearance at Walmart so I had no choice but to buy it.  And your girls are gorgeous!  Whaen I initially glanced at the first picture I thought your baby was a babydoll -- she's flawless!




i12go2wdw said:


> *NCmomof2* I had to check when you were going because I thought if we ran into eachother and my daughter was wearing this dress they may all look like sisters, I love black and white with pink or red, this dress is for our Cinderella's breakfast.



That is sooooo pretty and such a unique idea.  With all the great things being posted I can't make up my mind what I want to make!  I may *need* to case that.




mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally got some pics taken today.  You may notice a puss on her face in the princess vida (which I know I cased from someone on here).  Sara Beth told me she is too old for princesses today.  NO!  She is only 5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am off to work.  Thanks for looking!


Too old for princesses!!!  NEVER!  My dd is 5 and actually just started getting into princesses.  I'm so excited b/c I never thought it would happen.  And I adore the Alice -- definitely my fav out of what you made.  It's awesome!



angel23321 said:


> ANDREA!OMG...I love you! Okay  my DH may not after this.  I just went to Walmart. How did I never know that one still had fabric (except that I only work in VB not live).  They had pink sparkle with the crowns on it..perfect for the backpack I'm working on. They also had some curious george stuff (NOT FLEECE) that I've been looking for. And of course I got a bunch of other stuff. I can not thank you enough for telling me that one still had fabric.



It's so nice to be loved!  I had no clue they still had fabric either -- it was my Mom who let me know.  I scored quite well there too.  Not the biggest selection in the world, but some pretty good fabrics that I haven't seen elsewhwere.  



bentleygirl22 said:


> I hear you on that ..
> I drive an extra 10 miles to get to the walmart that has fabric...
> I wounder why some have it and some don't...


If a Walmart gets changed to a SuperWalmart they phase out the fabric department to make the electronics section bigger (at least that's what the fabric associate informed me).  




JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hi, i love lurking on this thread. Everything is awesome!
> 
> I am looking for some advice. We are going to WDW 12/8-12/15. We're coming from rainy western washington so the weather will be pleasent to us.
> 
> I made the girls these dresses last year for DLR, I cheated a little and did 1 type of dress 2 fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the patterns and am thinking about using them again. My seamstress (Grandma) Thinks that they should have sleeves on their dresses. I was thinking maybe a princess type short cape. Red/white fuzzy since it will be christmas time. Or maybe even matching.  Havent gotten that far yet.
> 
> Any thoughts on going with or without sleeves.They usually only wear them at dinners and for a few rides.
> 
> TIA for any help!


Beautiful girls and lovely dresses!  I would stick with what you have and bring along long sleeved shirts to wear under the dresses for the mornings and evenings, and coordinating sweaters as well.  I love the cape idea and am conteplating that for my dd as well, though I'm not sure she'll wear a cape b/c she already has a cute caplet sweater that she dislikes.  I want to try a bolero style jacket though.




mirandag819 said:


> Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done.
> 
> Here are the shirts I finished for us big girls....wish DH would match in some way too, but he won't
> 
> For 1900 PF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom, my mom has one too but she took it with her since I was done with it when she was here last week. Her's is black and white. My sister also has a skirt to match Taylor's. It is the pink and white, green and white, and black and white zebra print stripwork twirl (and she wants to wear a petti with it too..... she is a dork but her and Taylor will look cute)


Great work!  Love the 1900 PF t's.  You all are going to be a hit with the Tremaines! (Sorry, had to eliminate some pics b/c I had too many in my reply but I do love everything you did).



clairemolly said:


> I bought the new Molly Peasant pattern yesterday and decided to try it with some fabric I bought on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  I love this pattern!  It is sooo easy and Claire can wear it to school (she has to have sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making more of these this week...as well as some other things.
> 
> On a Disney note, DH and I talked today and are planning on going to WDW again in Nov 2010 for Molly's 3rd birthday!


That looks great!  My dd has one more year where we can get away with spahetti straps.  Once she goes into first grade the dress code changes.



Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, Here are my first two "No Sew" shirts.  I made these for our first Disney trip last June.  I had NO clue how to sew the Mickey heads on, so I took 2 sided iron on tape and ironed them onto the tshirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got back,  I found you GREAT AWESOME ladies (and Tom) and finally "appliqued" around my Mickey heads and made some capris with ribbon.  I was SO excited b/c I actually used the sewing machine this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally then had enough courage to sew my first "official" outfit for Valentines day.  I thought it turned out pretty good since that was the first time I had sewed since 9th grade home ec class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this applique following HeatherSue's WONDERFUL tutorial.  I know it's very basic BUT just 3 months later I did a  multiple layer applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is PRE CARLA C days of using her patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But OH HOW I LOVE CARLA C pattern's once I got one!!!  And notice my first multilayer applique (THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!


Everything is great!  I am so glad you posted a pic of a pillowcase dress with a long sleeved t under it.  I thought it would look odd but it looks great ~ I think it helps that you have the lettuce edges on the t.  Hmmm, I might be adding a few pillowcase tops to dd's wardrobe now.



Stephres said:


> We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.
> 
> Anyway, here is Miss Megan in Carla's latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my husband's photography skills great? Next time I will ask Megan!
> 
> I have yet to go all the way back but I did see all the vidas (including on animals): so cute!


Both look great!  But I do have to agree with you on your dh's photography skills!



Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> well I finally got my daughter's tinkerbell nap mat finished for daycare.  It took two nights away from my skirt sewing but I got back to that tonight.  I have all my tiers sewn on my twirly skirt and the ruffle is hemmed.  (although not very well, but hey I'm learning!) tomorrow night I start gathering and sewing the layers together.  wish me luck!


Don't worry about the hem -- once you start gathering it will hide any flaws.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!


Love the colors and looks perfect on Katie!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...
> 
> 
> Never fear...they made me a real one too!



Too funny!  Congrats on the weightloss.  I have 10 pounds to lose and I just can't get my act together.  I'm hoping once the kids go back to school I can get my exercise program back into gear.  I hate working out though.  Would much rahter be preparing for our Dis trip.  And I have a very hard time dieting -- chocolate is my friend.



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Thank you!
> Thank you!
> Thank you!
> 
> Good idea. We have to start all over since they all grew. I have no idea why kids do that.
> But im getting some great ideas from here.
> 
> Anyone have any christmas themed Stuff?
> 
> I was thinkin about doing some shirts with mickey heads and santa hats.
> 
> I also want to do something special for MVMCP and when they go to see Santa. gotta get moving.
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration.




We need Xmas outfits as well.  I saw some cute Mickey heads with Santa caps and bells that I may try (at least for ds).  For dd I'll likely make some sort of frilly dress to wear over embellished jeans (I'm assuming it will be cool at night).  Was also thinking of a red cape with fur trim but wish I knew better what the weather would be like.  I surely can not wait for a 10 day forecast and then try to whip everything up.  I'm not that speedy of a sewer.


----------



## Floridamomof2

Stephres said:


> We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.
> 
> Anyway, here is Miss Megan in Carla's latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my husband's photography skills great? Next time I will ask Megan!
> 
> I have yet to go all the way back but I did see all the vidas (including on animals): so cute!




Cute... I like the tinkerbell peasent.  Also the rocking will probably last for little bit.  I went on a cruise several years ago and remember it last about 5 days.  A friend of mine went in May and it took her about a week.  That is the only thing I did not like about my cruise.  I hope it goes away soon for you.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!



I love the color combination.  May I ask how old your daughter is and what size you did it for her?  I am still in the process of making one for my DD but its just so big on her.  She looks about the same age of your DD (7) and I made hers on a 9/10 with the seam allowance.  She is really hard to fit... the 7/8's are too small and the 9/10's really are too big.  When I made the 9/10 the length came down to the floor on her (she is short).  I am in the process of taking the bottom part of and shortening it about 5 inches or so.  I am probably going to use a combination of sizes on her next Vida.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I think I am done with shirts.... didn't do everything I originally wanted, but at least I got Taylor's stuff done.
> 
> 
> For 1900 PF:


Love all your T's but those step sister ones are just too cool!!!!



clairemolly said:


> I bought the new Molly Peasant pattern yesterday and decided to try it with some fabric I bought on clearance at Hobby Lobby.  I love this pattern!  It is sooo easy and Claire can wear it to school (she has to have sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making more of these this week...as well as some other things.
> 
> On a Disney note, DH and I talked today and are planning on going to WDW again in Nov 2010 for Molly's 3rd birthday!


How cute!

Be sure to start your WDW trip before Molly's 3rd birthday then you won't have to buy her a park pass-they consider you the age you were when you start the trip.



Mirb1214 said:


>


Everything is wonderful!  Your kids are so cute!  Love that Tink outfit!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have followed you guys for a 2 years and love your outfits.  I love to sew and DD has gotten quite a nice collection now.  I am currently making a tink sundress and a birthday dress now.
> 
> What do you normally include in the gives for boys?  I normally just do crayon rolls but I know of a wonderful family who's DD is undergoing treatment for cancer and she and her mom may be separated for 9-12 months from the dad and brother.  I am giving the boy some things and kinda running out of ideas.   Thanks in advance.


So sorry for your friends.  How about PJ pants or shorts for the boy?  I've made my DS applique t's and bowling shirts.  I also make crayon rollups using Crayola twistable colored pencils.  How about a tote bag?




Stephres said:


> We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.
> 
> Anyway, here is Miss Megan in Carla's latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't my husband's photography skills great? Next time I will ask Megan!
> 
> I have yet to go all the way back but I did see all the vidas (including on animals): so cute!


Those are both really great!  Hope you feel better soon!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!


SO cute!  Love those fabrics!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...
> 
> 
> Never fear...they made me a real one too!



such a unique birthday cake!  He could go into business with that creatiion


----------



## ncmomof2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Your girls a beautiful! You should submit their photos to the cute kid contest! i think its Our 365 hosting the competition....





VBAndrea said:


> I love the black and pink combination.  It makes me keep rethinking what I want to do for dd for MK.  I also think I have that same black fabric with white circular/swirl dots.  Mine was on clearance at Walmart so I had no choice but to buy it.  And your girls are gorgeous!  Whaen I initially glanced at the first picture I thought your baby was a babydoll -- she's flawless!



Thanks everyone on the nice comments.  I did entered my oldest in the Parents Magazine contest but she was not a finalist.  

The pink combo was not my idea, I cased it from someone else on here.


----------



## i12go2wdw

I have never seen this thread so far down the page.
I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this





It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pants
Thanks, Christine


----------



## Camping Griswalds

i12go2wdw said:


> I have never seen this thread so far down the page.
> I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pants
> Thanks, Christine



somewhere, a while ago, somenone made their child a dress out of the dads old shirt.  There was a pattern and everything.  It would be cute to do that with this shirt!


----------



## froggy33

What length are they??  I have a bunch of chiffon I am going to use to make my little one some pettis for our Disney trip.  She is just now 1 year (13 months) and will be 17 months during the trip.  I plan on making most of her skirts 9-10inches long, so how long should the petti be?  I am good with them showing a bit.

Also...I like when the pettis have the ribbon over the seam.  Is that just sewn on - with one or two lines of stitching??  Is is on both the top and under layers??

Thanks!!!

Jessica


----------



## VBAndrea

i12go2wdw said:


> I have never seen this thread so far down the page.
> I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pants
> Thanks, Christine



I might try either a patch work or stripwork skirt using some of the pieces and combining them with coordinating material.  I would save one of the flowers to applique on a shirt to wear with the skirt.

Another option might be to pieces together what you can and use it as a ruffle along the bottom of a dress and use some of the material for straps or a waistband as well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

i12go2wdw said:


> I have never seen this thread so far down the page.
> I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pants
> Thanks, Christine



How about a Vida jumper?  You could certainly get at least the front & back bodice out of that.  I think you could get the large front panel out of it but not sure on the front & back panels.


----------



## gulf breeze

Mirb1214 said:


> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!




That is the cutest Tink I've ever seen!! Would you mind sharing where you got the clip art or design from? Thanks!!


----------



## Adi12982

i12go2wdw said:


> I have never seen this thread so far down the page.
> I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pants
> Thanks, Christine



http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=170402.0


----------



## 2cutekidz

i12go2wdw said:


> I have never seen this thread so far down the page.
> I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pants
> Thanks, Christine





Camping Griswalds said:


> somewhere, a while ago, somenone made their child a dress out of the dads old shirt.  There was a pattern and everything.  It would be cute to do that with this shirt!



Here's the tute.  I LOVE this dress!

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=170402.0


----------



## MinnieVanMom

msumissa said:


> Oh, honey, I don't think it is your TBI, I think it is the software, to be honest... I tried it last weekend and I STRUGGLED.  My DH was finally able to do things, but it took him all night to figure it out.  I have VIP customizing for my Viking and I didn't struggle at ALL!  Don't worry... it is not just you!





pixeegrl said:


> It is hard to learn Embird as I am still trying to do so. However, I have an applique tutorial I have managed to "master" I will look for it tomorrow and send you a link! Good luck!



Thanks friends for the support.  I did learn 1 new thing finally and that was the connection stitch and that I can place it with nodes.  I had the first one going thru the lions face.   I also can now insert nodes for adjustments.  I think part of the problem is the I am using 8 and I don't see parameters but I did find them.

I bought the Carolyn tutorial on applique but it is still kicking my butt.  Learning is harder but I am determined!  I don't have my machine yet and won't until next week but I do have the software on the trial version of embird and also PE Design.  Design is nearly $9oo  That is more than my machine!!!!  So I would like to learn Embird but I will need a year to learn and there is no support where I live.  Perhaps Santa will deliver the easier PE Design by Brother since I got the machine early.

PIxeegirl, please PM me as I would love to share anything you have that would help and also a few things I have found to give to you.


----------



## anggye

I haven't been able to post for awhile. I don't know how so many of you are able to make these gorgeous outfits and post them so often. I haven't been able to find some time to sew!! I am hoping now that schol is starting, I'll have more time. 
This is DD3 NBC outfit. Thanks to Disneylovingfamily, I was able to put these adorable Mickey spiderheads on the ends of the ties. The barrettes are also courtesy of her ideas!! I am making a 2nd pair forDD5, she told me she will be wearing hers next week for the first day of kinder!















I haven't had time to comment, but I really love the new creations!!


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks friends for the support.  I did learn 1 new thing finally and that was the connection stitch and that I can place it with nodes.  I had the first one going thru the lions face.   I also can now insert nodes for adjustments.  I think part of the problem is the I am using 8 and I don't see parameters but I did find them.
> 
> I bought the Carolyn tutorial on applique but it is still kicking my butt.  Learning is harder but I am determined!  I don't have my machine yet and won't until next week but I do have the software on the trial version of embird and also PE Design.  Design is nearly $9oo  That is more than my machine!!!!  So I would like to learn Embird but I will need a year to learn and there is no support where I live.  Perhaps Santa will deliver the easier PE Design by Brother since I got the machine early.
> 
> PIxeegirl, please PM me as I would love to share anything you have that would help and also a few things I have found to give to you.



It sounds like you're getting there, April!  It takes a LONG time to learn Embird, it's not just you!  I'm glad the tutorial I suggested is helping out a little bit.  

  You can do it!


----------



## aimeeg

froggy33 said:


> What length are they??  I have a bunch of chiffon I am going to use to make my little one some pettis for our Disney trip.  She is just now 1 year (13 months) and will be 17 months during the trip.  I plan on making most of her skirts 9-10inches long, so how long should the petti be?  I am good with them showing a bit.
> 
> Also...I like when the pettis have the ribbon over the seam.  Is that just sewn on - with one or two lines of stitching??  Is is on both the top and under layers??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



I would plan on making her skirts about an inch shorter than the pettiskirt. So if you make 10 inch skirts make the petti 11-12 inches. That way you can see the fluff. 

The other tip is make sure your skirts are really wide. I make all our skirts/dresses 80-90 inches wide so the fit nicely over the pettiskirt.

Have Fun!!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

You guys are just amazing, I cannot thank you enough for all the ideas!!



Camping Griswalds said:


> somewhere, a while ago, somenone made their child a dress out of the dads old shirt.  There was a pattern and everything.  It would be cute to do that with this shirt!



That will work great!! A lot less work than  starting from scratch too.



VBAndrea said:


> I might try either a patch work or stripwork skirt using some of the pieces and combining them with coordinating material.  I would save one of the flowers to applique on a shirt to wear with the skirt.
> 
> Another option might be to pieces together what you can and use it as a ruffle along the bottom of a dress and use some of the material for straps or a waistband as well.


I think I will have to do some of this too seeing how this is a size 7 boys top I will be adding some extra fabric and can applique some flowers onto it. Great idea!!



lovesdumbo said:


> How about a Vida jumper?  You could certainly get at least the front & back bodice out of that.  I think you could get the large front panel out of it but not sure on the front & back panels.


I will be mixing a vida and the "shirt to dress" pattern, thank you


2cutekidz said:


> Here's the tute.  I LOVE this dress!
> 
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=170402.0





Adi12982 said:


> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=170402.0



Can't wait to start, when is nap time?!?!?!
Thank you all so much, I am off with my 7 daycare kids now for a walk and a quick trip to the local Quilting store, I am about to spend way too much on fabric
Christine


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

teresajoy said:


> Isabelle looks gorgeous in this dress, i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into very basic cable? We had the stupid box from February (when all our stations switched to digital) until June when I couldn't take the 1/2 a channel we were getting! We pay $10 a month for Basic. It was really hard to find it on the cable website though, they weren't advertising it anywhere, I had to do a search for it.


Thats what I had before I got married. (but that was cable) I guess DirectTvs cheapest package is $29.99 plus $5 for every box, but they have a program where you can suspend your service for 6 months- which was our plan anyway, maybe in 6 months we will then get the "basic" Tom will have FoxNews withdrawls LOL.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!


Nice!



Camping Griswalds said:


> somewhere, a while ago, somenone made their child a dress out of the dads old shirt.  There was a pattern and everything.  It would be cute to do that with this shirt!



I think that was for Megan- but she had a men's xlarge to work with. Stephers?

How about a bodice and then stringwork jumper


----------



## Mirb1214

gulf breeze said:


> That is the cutest Tink I've ever seen!! Would you mind sharing where you got the clip art or design from? Thanks!!



Thanks!  The Tink came off a pillowcase.  I bought my pillowcase at K-Mart b/c Walmart no longer carries them.  Actually my husband picked up me each of the pillowcases they had, Tink, LM, and Cinderella/Sleep Beauty b/c he kept hearing me talk about all the cute things everyone on the Disboards were making w/ the pillowcases.  He was building up brownie points I guess!


----------



## gulf breeze

Mirb1214 said:


> Thanks!  The Tink came off a pillowcase.  I bought my pillowcase at K-Mart b/c Walmart no longer carries them.  Actually my husband picked up me each of the pillowcases they had, Tink, LM, and Cinderella/Sleep Beauty b/c he kept hearing me talk about all the cute things everyone on the Disboards were making w/ the pillowcases.  He was building up brownie points I guess!


Thank you!!! Gotta love it when the guys work on their brownie points!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Im thinking of making Hannah's baby dedication dress. I was thinking I could use the Precious dress pattern...the arm bands are a little wider than I have seen in ready-made dresses, but that could be okay.
I have been chatting with our resident heirloom sewer (Toadstool) and I was thinking I might like to add some color to the gown- with a sash across the front/ties....But how do you add a sash? Should it be attached by sewing it into the seam when attaching the bodice to the skirt?? And I could maybe fold it in have with raw edges in the seam??
Im thinking I might like to work with dupioni silk, I havent decided if I want to try and add lace or endtredeaux and then lace to the hem. Or Maybe I could do a "cuff" type hem in the contrasting colored silk???
Kira has been giving me lots to think about- but Id love others too.

But really, I need to know how to add a sash to the front..
heres one I found online that resembles the precious dress-




oh and this one (like several others) has no collar- should I do a collar or not?


----------



## mirandag819

DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play. 

Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.



YAY!!!!! Enjoy your time with your family!!! And have a great trip!!


----------



## Adi12982

mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


CONGRATS!!  That is so exciting and I am sure Taylor is so happy to have her Daddy home!


----------



## HeatherSue

mirandag819 said:


>


I LOVE THEM!  You are all going to look great!  It's so cool to see my designs put to use!  If you wouldn't mind including some appreciation photos when you leave me feedback, I would love it!  



clairemolly said:


> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm16/clairemolly1/[/QUOTE]
> Great news on the trip!
> 
> This dress is so pretty!  Tessa is going to wear her Molly dress on the first day of school. That reminds me,  I haven't posted it yet!
> 
> [quote="Mirb1214, post: 33122272"]
> [IMG]http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae136/mirb1214/th_DSC_0165.jpg


What fun to take a "sewing tour" with you!!  You have made so many cute things!! I'm so glad the tutorial helped!  



itsheresomewhere said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have followed you guys for a 2 years and love your outfits.  I love to sew and DD has gotten quite a nice collection now.  I am currently making a tink sundress and a birthday dress now.
> 
> What do you normally include in the gives for boys?  I normally just do crayon rolls but I know of a wonderful family who's DD is undergoing treatment for cancer and she and her mom may be separated for 9-12 months from the dad and brother.  I am giving the boy some things and kinda running out of ideas.   Thanks in advance.


  It's hard to come up with things for boys, isn't it?  How old is he?



Stephres said:


> We are back from Jacob's birthday cruise, he was so surprised! The kids really had a great time. I have been feeling queasy and weird since we got back, has that happened it anyone else? I wasn't sick at all on the boat, but now I feel like I am rocking all the time! So irritating.


You're probably just pregnant! 

I love the peasant tops! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


She looks so pretty, Kim!  This is a great vida!



fairygoodmother said:


> Dear poohnpigletCA:
> 
> NO
> 
> Love,
> 
> Fairygoodmother






The Moonk's Mom said:


>


I love it!  Congrats on the weight loss!!



anggye said:


>


That is adorable!  I love the spider Mickey heads!



mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


 Have a great time with your hubby!


----------



## HLAuburn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> But really, I need to know how to add a sash to the front..
> heres one I found online that resembles the precious dress-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one (like several others) has no collar- should I do a collar or not?



Beautiful dress.  I love the idea of adding some color, but I would worry a sash would be too "grown up" looking for a gown like that.    What about weaving some ribbon through the lace, maybe on at the bottom and on the sleeves? 

This isn't the best picture of the dresses,  but DD's baptism dress had some very light pink bullion flowers on the bodice and at the bottom and sleeves.  And on older DD's dress, we added the light blue ribbon on the lace on the sleeves and you can see it on her left shoulder, too. Just added a little bit of color. Just a thought...


----------



## my*2*angels

This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!


----------



## HLAuburn

my*2*angels said:


>



Adorable! Love the fabric.

(How do you make images smaller when you reply? )


----------



## NaeNae

mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.




YAY!!!!!
I'm so glad he made it home safely and in time for the trip.  I remember how the military loves to change it's mind and your plans.  Hope you guys have a great trip.  I know you don't look forward to when he has to go back ( I know I didn't).


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.



That's great news!  So happy for you!  I hope you all have a wonderful time!  Can't wait to read your trip report when you get back!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can someone tell me which of Carla C's patterns would be the best to use to make Belle's blue dress that she wears at the beginning of the movie with the white shirt underneath?  If you have a pic to post of one you have made, that would be awesome!!!  Thanks!


----------



## abc123mom

The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!

Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.  He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right? 





We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.  I was fairly happy with how it turned out.  I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.




The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two! 

My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.  




It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.




I think it also turned out pretty cute.  

So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I think that was for Megan- but she had a men's xlarge to work with. Stephers?
> 
> How about a bodice and then stringwork jumper



I did make one from the crafster tut posted previously but I had a man's large and extra-large for a then five-year-old. I like using it for the bodice for a jumper or a panel for a vida. 













HeatherSue said:


> You're probably just pregnant!



Nooooooooo! 





my*2*angels said:


>



LOVE the cows in the background! The girls are so cute, all matchy!


----------



## i12go2wdw

The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the random foot in this picture, I can't figure out where the rest of the body is?!?
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful, I love the fabric you used, cute girls too.
> 
> 
> 
> abc123mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!
> 
> Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.  He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.  I was fairly happy with how it turned out.  I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two!
> Great cake and cupcakes
> 
> My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the teacher on this one, I really love the hair!!
Click to expand...


----------



## aimeeg

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can someone tell me which of Carla C's patterns would be the best to use to make Belle's blue dress that she wears at the beginning of the movie with the white shirt underneath?  If you have a pic to post of one you have made, that would be awesome!!!  Thanks!



You can use the Simply Sweet pattern. For this dress I added an underskirt and an apron.


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> I would plan on making her skirts about an inch shorter than the pettiskirt. So if you make 10 inch skirts make the petti 11-12 inches. That way you can see the fluff.
> 
> The other tip is make sure your skirts are really wide. I make all our skirts/dresses 80-90 inches wide so the fit nicely over the pettiskirt.
> 
> Have Fun!!!



Thanks!  I like to see the fluff!  I'll have to try one out - it's definitely a lot of dress for a little girl, but SO cute!!


----------



## Stephres

abc123mom said:


>



I love the cake, the cupcakes, the skirt but that hair! Gorgeous, great job mom! I am not very good with hair and am envious of those with skills.


----------



## minnie2

LOVE all The new stuff posted!  AMAZING!

Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT




She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.


----------



## abc123mom

i12go2wdw said:


> I agree with the teacher on this one, I really love the hair!!





Stephres said:


> I love the cake, the cupcakes, the skirt but that hair! Gorgeous, great job mom! I am not very good with hair and am envious of those with skills.



Thanks ladies!  The hair really IS NOT difficult.  Stephres you could do it.  If you can do a ponytail you CAN do this.  Here's a link to the tutorial:

http://cutegirlshairstyles.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-06-18T17:42:00-06:00&max-results=10

The style is Rosette Buns. It's just over half way down the page and it was easy.  It only took about 10 minutes.  Of course my daughter's hair is fairly thin so her buns were tiny.


----------



## HeatherSue

my*2*angels said:


> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!


I just love your girls! They're so stinkin' cute!  I love their dresses, too!



HLAuburn said:


> Adorable! Love the fabric.
> 
> (How do you make images smaller when you reply? )


There's directions in the first post in the thread.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can someone tell me which of Carla C's patterns would be the best to use to make Belle's blue dress that she wears at the beginning of the movie with the white shirt underneath?  If you have a pic to post of one you have made, that would be awesome!!!  Thanks!


I would use the simply sweet for the jumper and the portrait peasant for the shirt underneath. Then, if you have the precious dress, you can use the apron pattern for the apron.  Or, you can just wing it. I  made one before there was a simply sweet pattern, so I used a commercial pattern for the jumper.  I still used the portrait peasant for the shirt underneath, though.  I added a row of pre-made eyelet trim along the bottom of the skirt to make it look like it had an underskirt.











abc123mom said:


>


I LOOVE the cake!! That is so cool!  The hair is gorgeous!! How did you do that?  Her outfit was perfect for the first day of kindergarten!



Stephres said:


> Nooooooooo!






minnie2 said:


> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.


So cute!  I don't see that she's making a face. She's just not smiling like she usually does!


----------



## HeatherSue

Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.











I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....









This is one of the Sis Boom embroidery designs I'm working on.


----------



## eeyore3847

abc123mom said:


> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.



Love it all.. that cake is amazing!!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> What length are they??  I have a bunch of chiffon I am going to use to make my little one some pettis for our Disney trip.  She is just now 1 year (13 months) and will be 17 months during the trip.  I plan on making most of her skirts 9-10inches long, so how long should the petti be?  I am good with them showing a bit.
> 
> Also...I like when the pettis have the ribbon over the seam.  Is that just sewn on - with one or two lines of stitching??  Is is on both the top and under layers??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



Do you have the kind of chiffon that doesn't ravel? If you don't, it will be very hard to make. 

I see other people answered the length question, but for the ribbon, it is sewn top and bottom of the ribbon and only on the top layer.  I can' t wait to see it when you are done!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im thinking of making Hannah's baby dedication dress. I was thinking I could use the Precious dress pattern...the arm bands are a little wider than I have seen in ready-made dresses, but that could be okay.
> I have been chatting with our resident heirloom sewer (Toadstool) and I was thinking I might like to add some color to the gown- with a sash across the front/ties....But how do you add a sash? Should it be attached by sewing it into the seam when attaching the bodice to the skirt?? And I could maybe fold it in have with raw edges in the seam??
> Im thinking I might like to work with dupioni silk, I havent decided if I want to try and add lace or endtredeaux and then lace to the hem. Or Maybe I could do a "cuff" type hem in the contrasting colored silk???
> Kira has been giving me lots to think about- but Id love others too.
> 
> But really, I need to know how to add a sash to the front..
> heres one I found online that resembles the precious dress-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one (like several others) has no collar- should I do a collar or not?



I just sew the sash on after I finish the dress. I sew on the sideseams.



mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.



YAY!!! 



my*2*angels said:


> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!



I love these dresses! 





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can someone tell me which of Carla C's patterns would be the best to use to make Belle's blue dress that she wears at the beginning of the movie with the white shirt underneath?  If you have a pic to post of one you have made, that would be awesome!!!  Thanks!



I made Arminda's with the Simply Sweet and peasant top patterns. I widened the straps a little and didn't put in elastic. I just made up the apron pattern:








abc123mom said:


> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!
> 
> 
> My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.



The skirt is so cute!! I love your daughter's hair! I did the twisty things with Lydia's hair while we were in Florida. You are right, it's easy! And so cute! 


minnie2 said:


> LOVE all The new stuff posted!  AMAZING!
> 
> Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.



I was wondering why she looked like she was going to punch someone! I don't blame her, I hate bugs flying around me too! This top is so cute! 



			
				littlemissheathersue said:
			
		

> !



I love that picture!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful girls and lovely dresses!  I would stick with what you have and bring along long sleeved shirts to wear under the dresses for the mornings and evenings, and coordinating sweaters as well.  I love the cape idea and am conteplating that for my dd as well, though I'm not sure she'll wear a cape b/c she already has a cute caplet sweater that she dislikes.  I want to try a bolero style jacket though.
> 
> We need Xmas outfits as well.  I saw some cute Mickey heads with Santa caps and bells that I may try (at least for ds).  For dd I'll likely make some sort of frilly dress to wear over embellished jeans (I'm assuming it will be cool at night).  Was also thinking of a red cape with fur trim but wish I knew better what the weather would be like.  I surely can not wait for a 10 day forecast and then try to whip everything up.  I'm not that speedy of a sewer.



Thanks! 

I was thinking of doing red with white trim dresses and matching capes for the party/meeting santa.  Most likely someting long sleeved. that way they wont have to wear their coats over the top unless its really cold.

I was thinking along the same lines for shirts and also a tree made out of mickey heads would be cute. I dont have an embroidery machine, I do have a friend that has the Disney one by Brother, she said i was welcome to figure out how to use. And my grandma informed me that her sister owns one that hooks to her computer. So i will be calling over there to find out the specs on that. 

So many options! so little time.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Sis Boom embroidery designs I'm working on.



You are so cute! Tessa is stunning as always! 

Did you get those designs converted yet?  Come on, move it!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im thinking of making Hannah's baby dedication dress. I was thinking I could use the Precious dress pattern...the arm bands are a little wider than I have seen in ready-made dresses, but that could be okay.
> I have been chatting with our resident heirloom sewer (Toadstool) and I was thinking I might like to add some color to the gown- with a sash across the front/ties....But how do you add a sash? Should it be attached by sewing it into the seam when attaching the bodice to the skirt?? And I could maybe fold it in have with raw edges in the seam??
> Im thinking I might like to work with dupioni silk, I havent decided if I want to try and add lace or endtredeaux and then lace to the hem. Or Maybe I could do a "cuff" type hem in the contrasting colored silk???
> Kira has been giving me lots to think about- but Id love others too.
> 
> But really, I need to know how to add a sash to the front..
> heres one I found online that resembles the precious dress-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one (like several others) has no collar- should I do a collar or not?



I haven't done a christening gown in a while, but I did do my daughter's First Communion dress this spring. I was lucky enough to find some cross border sheer organza at Joann's last fall and scooped it up. I just layered it over a shiny satin, then added satin peter pan collar, sleeve bands and pleated cumberbund style sash. I went one step further and hand beaded and sequined around the embroidered decoration on the bottom as well. I never miss a chance to add sparkle whenever possible...

I don't think you necessarily need another color for the dress, but maybe some mix of different types of white fabrics.....

You could certainly do a white collar, but I'm thinking a nice satin binding around the neck would be nice too, and no collar to flip up in the little one's face...

Just some thoughts.......


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> Do you have the kind of chiffon that doesn't ravel? If you don't, it will be very hard to make.
> 
> I see other people answered the length question, but for the ribbon, it is sewn top and bottom of the ribbon and only on the top layer.  I can' t wait to see it when you are done!


Thanks!!
I do have the right chiffon. It's nylon chiffon I get from afc-express.com.  Great price like $1.54 a yard.  I've made a couple of pettis, but I really want to get serious about it so I was trying to figure out how they are really made.  The others have turned out really nice and one for my 1 year old costs less than $10 to make, but a WHOLE LOT of time!!


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.




very cute... you did an awesome job... and you look great in it


----------



## mom2rtk

aimeeg said:


> You can use the Simply Sweet pattern. For this dress I added an underskirt and an apron.



This is just CUTE AS CAN BE!!!

Aimeeg, did you happen to get the PM's I sent? I'm really not stalking you..... I promise....


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Sis Boom embroidery designs I'm working on.


Look at you Hot mama! Love yours ad Tessa's!


----------



## emcreative

Heather you and Tessa look adorable!


----------



## mom2rtk

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking of doing red with white trim dresses and matching capes for the party/meeting santa.  Most likely someting long sleeved. that way they wont have to wear their coats over the top unless its really cold.
> 
> I was thinking along the same lines for shirts and also a tree made out of mickey heads would be cute. I dont have an embroidery machine, I do have a friend that has the Disney one by Brother, she said i was welcome to figure out how to use. And my grandma informed me that her sister owns one that hooks to her computer. So i will be calling over there to find out the specs on that.
> 
> So many options! so little time.








My daughter wore this little skirt set to MVMCP last year. It was just right, not too warm, not too cold. I had a friend embroider Minnie on the long sleeve red t-shirt, and I added maribou trim. I made the minnie dot skirt with maribou trim.

I love the soft feel of maribou, but haven't figured out how to have the item be washable when I do, so use at your own peril...... For us it was a one time outfit and I didn't care!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v678/hkite/Sewing/mollypeasant047_467x800.jpg


well aren't you stylin! and Tessa is a fabulous model! Now why isnt there a pic of the 2 of you together?



mom2rtk said:


> I haven't done a christening gown in a while, but I did do my daughter's First Communion dress this spring. I was lucky enough to find some cross border sheer organza at Joann's last fall and scooped it up. I just layered it over a shiny satin, then added satin peter pan collar, sleeve bands and pleated cumberbund style sash. I went one step further and hand beaded and sequined around the embroidered decoration on the bottom as well. I never miss a chance to add sparkle whenever possible...
> 
> I don't think you necessarily need another color for the dress, but maybe some mix of different types of white fabrics.....
> 
> You could certainly do a white collar, but I'm thinking a nice satin binding around the neck would be nice too, and no collar to flip up in the little one's face...
> 
> Just some thoughts.......



Good ideas! I love the idea of organza over silk. I definitely need a finished edge on the bolt so I dont have to! White on white-hmm, hadnt thought of that. initially I was going to do the whole dress in color and not have it be long, but then I got to talking to Kira (Toadstool) and then I checked with my church and they said baby can wear anything I want (our previous church unfortunately was almost anti-baptism and would have frowned on a long white gown. Now we are at a different church.
Okay, Im off to look at heirloom organza with a finished edge!
My other idea is to use this martha pullen silk dupioni w embossed victorian vine, so pretty on its own, but I could still do a different kind of silk sash.

Would it look dumb or wrong if the sash only went to the side seams and not on the back of the dress? cumberbund style is what I was thinking too...

I just started cutting out one in cotton to practice this pattern. 

But my sink clogged. I called the plumber, he said call arco rooter, they came out and said I needed a plumber to fix the pitch in a pipe and then they'd be back. Its been an all day affair. Oy vey!

TeresaJoy- Love that dress and thanks for the info on how you do sashes- so you just sort of place it and top stitch on the bodice sides?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mirb1214 said:


> And last but not least (Actually it's my FAVORITE); I CASED  My*Sweet*Sunshines Tink outfit.  This was THE outfit that made me decide I was going to dig my sewing machine out and LEARN how to sew!  (THANK YOU LESLIE!!)  Mollie can't wait to wear it in Oct to meet the Fairies (and neither can I).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE on this board that have gotten me this far!  You all have given me a new passion!



I think everything is great. Even the NoSew! (I've done those myself). 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I!  I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!



I so need this pattern!! It looks great. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> With everything going on...I never shared my Birthday cake Tim gave me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...that is a head of lettuce...I have been dieting and really working hard to get these pounds off...20 now!!!!...he thought this was funny...



I was thinking "smart *** "  You got me on that one. Congrats on the 20lb. 



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!
> I do have the right chiffon. It's nylon chiffon I get from afc-express.com.  Great price like $1.54 a yard.  I've made a couple of pettis, but I really want to get serious about it so I was trying to figure out how they are really made.  The others have turned out really nice and one for my 1 year old costs less than $10 to make, but a WHOLE LOT of time!!



I've made mine based on a couple of different patterns. This might help. 

http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...03d370a0aRCRD&rsc=comments_tv&comments_page=1


----------



## Mauldita

Ok guys! - A real NEWBIE to doing any kind of crafty things.  I am looking for some designs to print on transfer paper and iron on my family's t-shirts for our Oct vaca.   Real low tech.  I have seen some pictures on the Dis, but have no idea where folks get the designs.  Please help... I want character designs that I can personalize for each member of our party.  TIA!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Good ideas! I love the idea of organza over silk. I definitely need a finished edge on the bolt so I dont have to! White on white-hmm, hadnt thought of that. initially I was going to do the whole dress in color and not have it be long, but then I got to talking to Kira (Toadstool) and then I checked with my church and they said baby can wear anything I want (our previous church unfortunately was almost anti-baptism and would have frowned on a long white gown. Now we are at a different church.
> Okay, Im off to look at heirloom organza with a finished edge!
> My other idea is to use this martha pullen silk dupioni w embossed victorian vine, so pretty on its own, but I could still do a different kind of silk sash.
> 
> Would it look dumb or wrong if the sash only went to the side seams and not on the back of the dress? cumberbund style is what I was thinking too...
> 
> I just started cutting out one in cotton to practice this pattern.



Nothing is either right or wrong, just different. It's just a matter of what appeals to you.... So the more ideas to choose from, the better, right??

It might even be prefereable to make the cumberbund sash without the ties in back so the little one can lay down if needed without all that thickness in back.

Jut make your sash and baste it to the front bodice piece and finish the gown. The raw edges would then end up in all your seams. You can also sew it onto the bodice down in the folds of the pleats (if you go that style) to make it more secure and to keep it from gapping away from the bodice.

Keep us posted on what you do! This is my absolute favorite kid of sewing!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for the compliments on the dresses!  I would like to request that you th_ the pictures of me, please!  



teresajoy said:


> You are so cute! Tessa is stunning as always!
> 
> Did you get those designs converted yet?  Come on, move it!


I'm STILL working on it!  There is one design in particular that does not want to convert.  It locks up every time I try! UGH!  It's name is Casey, so it figures that it's stubborn!



mom2rtk said:


>


GORGEOUS!!!!




Mauldita said:


> Ok guys! - A real NEWBIE to doing any kind of crafty things.  I am looking for some designs to print on transfer paper and iron on my family's t-shirts for our Oct vaca.   Real low tech.  I have seen some pictures on the Dis, but have no idea where folks get the designs.  Please help... I want character designs that I can personalize for each member of our party.  TIA!


  But, I think you want the DISign board. Here's a link:
http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## pixeegrl

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh I am so mad I could scream!!!  I don't know if it is  my TBI or the stupid tutorial but I can't for the life of me figure out the applique tutorial for Embird Studio.
> 
> It could be I don't have a clue what they are talking about or that I have never seen the software before, but DANG!!!
> 
> I was going to buy the tutorial for Embird from Carolyn also but I sure hope it is easier than this one.  If not, I need to find different software.  Something more user friendly.



Here is a "simple" one I have used...of course I did a simple design too....just a disney cutie Mickey head. Found it http://www.ayeone.com/embird.htm it was the apple applique tutorial


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> Nothing is either right or wrong, just different. It's just a matter of what appeals to you.... So the more ideas to choose from, the better, right??
> 
> It might even be prefereable to make the cumberbund sash without the ties in back so the little one can lay down if needed without all that thickness in back.
> 
> Jut make your sash and baste it to the front bodice piece and finish the gown. The raw edges would then end up in all your seams. You can also sew it onto the bodice down in the folds of the pleats (if you go that style) to make it more secure and to keep it from gapping away from the bodice.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you do! This is my absolute favorite kid of sewing!


Yes- thats what I was thinking- skip the ties, but then is okay for the sash to not go all the way around? because the pattern doesnt finish with a zipper but a covered button placat. so I wondered if it was silly to only have sash on the front?
Im going ot have to tell DH to make my anniversary gift be the fabric for this dress! LOL! Funny how our priorities change when we have kids! LOL. I just peeked on ebay and saw lots of choices for organza. If I cant get the victorian vine embossed, than I like this a lot! Thanks for the photo- visuals are soo helpful



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the dresses!  I would like to request that you th_ the pictures of me, please!
> 
> 
> ]




Okay- everyone get that? She wants them blown up as BIG as that photo goes!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yes- thats what I was thinking- skip the ties, but then is okay for the sash to not go all the way around? because the pattern doesnt finish with a zipper but a covered button placat. so I wondered if it was silly to only have sash on the front?
> Im going ot have to tell DH to make my anniversary gift be the fabric for this dress! LOL! Funny how our priorities change when we have kids! LOL. I just peeked on ebay and saw lots of choices for organza. If I cant get the victorian vine embossed, than I like this a lot! Thanks for the photo- visuals are soo helpful





I don't think it's a problem at all to have the sash just go across the front. In fact, I think my son's baptism romper did that very thing. Of course, if the sash and the dress are both white, it probably works better. But once again, it's just a matter of personal preference...


----------



## kathyell

I love everything everyone's been posting in the last couple of pages, but I especially love all the different provincial Belle dresses people have been posting! I really want to make one of those but you all are setting the bar pretty high!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I was just looking over our ADR's and on our MGM day (or whatever it is now called) we are eating at Mama Melrose. The outfits Fairygoodmother s making for that day do not really match with Mama Melrose. Switching our ADR's to another restaurant would not be over the top, right. 


Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about. 
I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown. Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.


----------



## emcreative

poohnpigletCA said:


> Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about.
> I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown. Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.


----------



## VBAndrea

anggye said:


> I haven't been able to post for awhile. I don't know how so many of you are able to make these gorgeous outfits and post them so often. I haven't been able to find some time to sew!! I am hoping now that schol is starting, I'll have more time.
> This is DD3 NBC outfit. Thanks to Disneylovingfamily, I was able to put these adorable Mickey spiderheads on the ends of the ties. The barrettes are also courtesy of her ideas!! I am making a 2nd pair forDD5, she told me she will be wearing hers next week for the first day of kinder!


Oh I love your spider ties!  I think I need to plan an October trip for 2010!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im thinking of making Hannah's baby dedication dress. I was thinking I could use the Precious dress pattern...the arm bands are a little wider than I have seen in ready-made dresses, but that could be okay.
> I have been chatting with our resident heirloom sewer (Toadstool) and I was thinking I might like to add some color to the gown- with a sash across the front/ties....But how do you add a sash? Should it be attached by sewing it into the seam when attaching the bodice to the skirt?? And I could maybe fold it in have with raw edges in the seam??
> Im thinking I might like to work with dupioni silk, I havent decided if I want to try and add lace or endtredeaux and then lace to the hem. Or Maybe I could do a "cuff" type hem in the contrasting colored silk???
> Kira has been giving me lots to think about- but Id love others too.
> 
> But really, I need to know how to add a sash to the front..
> heres one I found online that resembles the precious dress-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one (like several others) has no collar- should I do a collar or not?


I think I'd prefer no collar -- I like a simpler look.  Also, it would probably be easier to make without a collar!  And I also like the idea of ribbons that someone else had suggested or just a partial sash in front.  I think some ribbon ties would be my preference.



mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


I'm so glad your dh made it home safely and how wonderful that Taylor is so excited.  Have a fantastic trip and I expect tons of pictures and can't wait to hear about your 1900 PF dinner.




my*2*angels said:


> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!


Very nice!




abc123mom said:


> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!
> 
> Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.  He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.  I was fairly happy with how it turned out.  I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.
> The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two!
> 
> My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.


The cake is adorable!  Very nice skirt but I can't get over your dd's hair.  I looked ahead and saw you posted the tut so now I no longer have to ask.  And I think you did an ever better job that the tut!  If my daughter would ever cooperate I'd love to try that for her.



aimeeg said:


> You can use the Simply Sweet pattern. For this dress I added an underskirt and an apron.


What a beautiful picture that is!!!!



minnie2 said:


> LOVE all The new stuff posted!  AMAZING!
> 
> Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.


Those gaucho pants are cute -- I may have to try those some day.  Very nice work.



HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Sis Boom embroidery designs I'm working on.


Dresses are great and I think it's a really nice style on you.  I love the embroidery design you are working on.  I also must really compliment you on the designs for Miranda's shirts -- particularly the stepsisters and stepmother.  They are sooooo cute!



mom2rtk said:


> My daughter wore this little skirt set to MVMCP last year. It was just right, not too warm, not too cold. I had a friend embroider Minnie on the long sleeve red t-shirt, and I added maribou trim. I made the minnie dot skirt with maribou trim.
> 
> I love the soft feel of maribou, but haven't figured out how to have the item be washable when I do, so use at your own peril...... For us it was a one time outfit and I didn't care!


Oh, I adore that.  Now you have my head spinning with even more ideas!




Mauldita said:


> Ok guys! - A real NEWBIE to doing any kind of crafty things.  I am looking for some designs to print on transfer paper and iron on my family's t-shirts for our Oct vaca.   Real low tech.  I have seen some pictures on the Dis, but have no idea where folks get the designs.  Please help... I want character designs that I can personalize for each member of our party.  TIA!


I think most of the designs you are looking for come from the DISigns board.  There are a few ladies on there that will create and personal designs for you to iron on t-shirts.




mom2rtk said:


> I don't think it's a problem at all to have the sash just go across the front. In fact, I think my son's baptism romper did that very thing. Of course, if the sash and the dress are both white, it probably works better. But once again, it's just a matter of personal preference...


I had no idea you had a son.  How old is he and what do you do for his Disney customs?  I imagine he gets overshadowed by all the princess dresses you make for your daughter.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> I had no idea you had a son.  How old is he and what do you do for his Disney customs?  I imagine he gets overshadowed by all the princess dresses you make for your daughter.



Well, that got a cuckle out of me... We're long past the Disney customs phase there.... We actually have 2 sons. Our oldest is 16, born after years of prayer, tears and medical intervention. His brother is 14, so both will be in High School this year. So let's just say.... no Disney customs to be concerned with there..... The oldest gets sweaty palms at just the thought of stepping onto Disney property.... The 14 year old has begrudgingly agreed to come along on our fall trip, you know.... since he'll get to miss a week of school and all....

I made them loads of baby clothes, and the cutest little velveteen britches with plaid taffeta vests and bow ties when they were little. I'd post a picture, but I know better.....

I think they were relieved to have sister come along and spare them any more of my creations....

Thanks for asking.


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> I was just looking over our ADR's and on our MGM day (or whatever it is now called) we are eating at Mama Melrose. The outfits Fairygoodmother s making for that day do not really match with Mama Melrose. Switching our ADR's to another restaurant would not be over the top, right.
> 
> 
> Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about.
> I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown. Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.




I think she should ask for the parade Belle gown!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

I have a few trip pics to share.


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- everyone get that? She wants them blown up as BIG as that photo goes!


HEY!!!!!!



kathyell said:


> I love everything everyone's been posting in the last couple of pages, but I especially love all the different provincial Belle dresses people have been posting! I really want to make one of those but you all are setting the bar pretty high!


You can do it!! They're not hard at all!  The only complicated part would be if you put an applique on the apron like Aimee did.  



poohnpigletCA said:


> Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about.
> I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown. Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.


Oh, you are EVIL!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Dresses are great and I think it's a really nice style on you.  I love the embroidery design you are working on.  I also must really compliment you on the designs for Miranda's shirts -- particularly the stepsisters and stepmother.  They are sooooo cute!


Thank you so much!! I'm going to put Lady Tremaine on a shirt for myself for 1900 Park Fare. 



mom2rtk said:


> I made them loads of baby clothes, and the cutest little velveteen britches with plaid taffeta vests and bow ties when they were little. I'd post a picture, but I know better.....
> 
> I think they were relieved to have sister come along and spare them any more of my creations....
> 
> Thanks for asking.


My cousin (the one that gave me her Viking embroidery machine) used to make things like that for her boys, too.  She never had a little girl to sew for.  Her little boys always looked like they just stepped out of the early 1900's.  Very cute!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im thinking of making Hannah's baby dedication dress. I was thinking I could use the Precious dress pattern...the arm bands are a little wider than I have seen in ready-made dresses, but that could be okay.
> I have been chatting with our resident heirloom sewer (Toadstool) and I was thinking I might like to add some color to the gown- with a sash across the front/ties....But how do you add a sash? Should it be attached by sewing it into the seam when attaching the bodice to the skirt?? And I could maybe fold it in have with raw edges in the seam??
> Im thinking I might like to work with dupioni silk, I havent decided if I want to try and add lace or endtredeaux and then lace to the hem. Or Maybe I could do a "cuff" type hem in the contrasting colored silk???
> Kira has been giving me lots to think about- but Id love others too.
> 
> But really, I need to know how to add a sash to the front..
> heres one I found online that resembles the precious dress-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one (like several others) has no collar- should I do a collar or not?


I wouldn't do a collar.  I think it would look pretty without a color.  That dress is beautiful.


mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


Glad to hear he is home.  I hope you have a great trip!


HLAuburn said:


> Beautiful dress.  I love the idea of adding some color, but I would worry a sash would be too "grown up" looking for a gown like that.  What about weaving some ribbon through the lace, maybe on at the bottom and on the sleeves?
> 
> This isn't the best picture of the dresses,  but DD's baptism dress had some very light pink bullion flowers on the bodice and at the bottom and sleeves.  And on older DD's dress, we added the light blue ribbon on the lace on the sleeves and you can see it on her left shoulder, too. Just added a little bit of color. Just a thought...


Both the dresses and the girls are beautiful.  I love the touch of blue you added.  I think weaving the ribbon through some lace would be really pretty.


my*2*angels said:


> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!


Adorable little girls.


abc123mom said:


> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!
> 
> Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.  He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.  I was fairly happy with how it turned out.  I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two!
> 
> My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.


That cake and cupcakes are so cute!!  I love your DD's skirt it's adorable and perfect for a back to school outfit.


minnie2 said:


> LOVE all The new stuff posted!  AMAZING!
> 
> Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.


I really like this.  It looks great with the gaucho pants!  I am going to have to add those to my YCMT wishlist.


HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Sis Boom embroidery designs I'm working on.


You look really cute in that dress.  Tessa's is really cute too.  Did Tessa take the pictures?


mom2rtk said:


> I haven't done a christening gown in a while, but I did do my daughter's First Communion dress this spring. I was lucky enough to find some cross border sheer organza at Joann's last fall and scooped it up. I just layered it over a shiny satin, then added satin peter pan collar, sleeve bands and pleated cumberbund style sash. I went one step further and hand beaded and sequined around the embroidered decoration on the bottom as well. I never miss a chance to add sparkle whenever possible...
> 
> I don't think you necessarily need another color for the dress, but maybe some mix of different types of white fabrics.....
> 
> You could certainly do a white collar, but I'm thinking a nice satin binding around the neck would be nice too, and no collar to flip up in the little one's face...
> 
> Just some thoughts.......



Gorgeous First Communion dress!! I love the cross border organza!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mauldita said:


> Ok guys! - A real NEWBIE to doing any kind of crafty things.  I am looking for some designs to print on transfer paper and iron on my family's t-shirts for our Oct vaca.   Real low tech.  I have seen some pictures on the Dis, but have no idea where folks get the designs.  Please help... I want character designs that I can personalize for each member of our party.  TIA!



I do some designs in photoshop CS4 that are iron ons but would need more information about what you want.  I do the persons name with a character on the inside.

Here is an example:






or this:


----------



## bentleygirl22

everyones making some great sets!! I need to get busy I have afew more sets i need to make for our up coming disney trip...


----------



## HeatherSue

aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.


Oh my gosh, how adorable!!!!  I just love these pictures!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You look really cute in that dress.  Tessa's is really cute too.  Did Tessa take the pictures?


Thank you!  Tessa took the one where I'm laughing and the one of me and Sawyer.  I was laughing because she was directing me as to how to stand and then saying "That's it!  Just like that!" She was cracking me up!


----------



## lovesdumbo

anggye said:


> I haven't been able to post for awhile. I don't know how so many of you are able to make these gorgeous outfits and post them so often. I haven't been able to find some time to sew!! I am hoping now that schol is starting, I'll have more time.
> This is DD3 NBC outfit. Thanks to Disneylovingfamily, I was able to put these adorable Mickey spiderheads on the ends of the ties. The barrettes are also courtesy of her ideas!! I am making a 2nd pair forDD5, she told me she will be wearing hers next week for the first day of kinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to comment, but I really love the new creations!!


What a cute outfit!  Love the Mickey head spider ties!




mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


What wonderful news!  Enjoy our time together.  Can't wait to read about your very magical trip!!!



my*2*angels said:


> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL  I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!  Keep up the good work!  Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!  I LOVE this pattern!


How cute!



abc123mom said:


> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!
> 
> Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.  He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.  I was fairly happy with how it turned out.  I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two!
> 
> My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.


Love the cake, cupcakes, skirt, shoes, and hair!!!!



minnie2 said:


> LOVE all The new stuff posted!  AMAZING!
> 
> Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.


What a great outfit!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Sis Boom embroidery designs I'm working on.


Love the dresses and the embroidery designs!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I was just looking over our ADR's and on our MGM day (or whatever it is now called) we are eating at Mama Melrose. The outfits Fairygoodmother s making for that day do not really match with Mama Melrose. Switching our ADR's to another restaurant would not be over the top, right.
> 
> 
> Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about.
> I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown. Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.


What are the outfits?  What would you switch to?  



aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.



How adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

poohnpigletCA said:


> Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about.
> I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown. Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.



Now THAT shows what an intelligent person you are



mom2rtk said:


> I think she should ask for the parade Belle gown!!!!




And this made me giggle!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share my latest CarlaC creations with you all too!
> 
> I have had this material since before our big family trip, but I really don't like sewing with sheer fabric, so I was to askeered to make anything with it. Well, that is until Carla told us she was coming out with an adult peasant top! Then, my little mind figured that with a Carla pattern, I might just be able to use this material! I plan to wear it to Chef Mickey's when we go:



All of it is adorable, but I have to say I really like you top.  Of course, I'm a bit partial to that fabric...




Minnie was quite impressed with all the dots.  I was never happy with how mine fit though.  I like yours much better.

ETA:  I'm obviously waaaay behind, but I wanted to let you know that I'll be praying for your FIL.


----------



## my*2*angels

HLAuburn said:


> Adorable! Love the fabric.
> 
> (How do you make images smaller when you reply? )



Thank you!  Check out the very first post and their are instructions for making them smaller.  I would explain but I am not sure myself!LOL



abc123mom said:


> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.  Everything posted has been fantastic.  Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.  I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!
> 
> Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.  He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.  I was fairly happy with how it turned out.  I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two!
> 
> My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.  I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.  My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."  I have such a little fashionista!  Here's a picture of her hair.  It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.
> 
> So those are my crafty adventures for the week.  Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.



Everything is so great!!!!



Stephres said:


> I did make one from the crafster tut posted previously but I had a man's large and extra-large for a then five-year-old. I like using it for the bodice for a jumper or a panel for a vida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the cows in the background! The girls are so cute, all matchy!



Thanks!  I love both of these!!



i12go2wdw said:


> They are beautiful, I love the fabric you used, cute girls too.



Thank you!!!



aimeeg said:


> You can use the Simply Sweet pattern. For this dress I added an underskirt and an apron.



This is so cute!



minnie2 said:


> LOVE all The new stuff posted!  AMAZING!
> 
> Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.



Love it!!!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I just love your girls! They're so stinkin' cute!  I love their dresses, too!
> 
> 
> There's directions in the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> I would use the simply sweet for the jumper and the portrait peasant for the shirt underneath. Then, if you have the precious dress, you can use the apron pattern for the apron.  Or, you can just wing it. I  made one before there was a simply sweet pattern, so I used a commercial pattern for the jumper.  I still used the portrait peasant for the shirt underneath, though.  I added a row of pre-made eyelet trim along the bottom of the skirt to make it look like it had an underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOOVE the cake!! That is so cool!  The hair is gorgeous!! How did you do that?  Her outfit was perfect for the first day of kindergarten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I don't see that she's making a face. She's just not smiling like she usually does!



Thank you Heather!  I love that picture!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be starting my modeling career anytime soon....



Gorgeous!



teresajoy said:


> Do you have the kind of chiffon that doesn't ravel? If you don't, it will be very hard to make.
> 
> I see other people answered the length question, but for the ribbon, it is sewn top and bottom of the ribbon and only on the top layer.  I can' t wait to see it when you are done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sew the sash on after I finish the dress. I sew on the sideseams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Arminda's with the Simply Sweet and peasant top patterns. I widened the straps a little and didn't put in elastic. I just made up the apron pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is so cute!! I love your daughter's hair! I did the twisty things with Lydia's hair while we were in Florida. You are right, it's easy! And so cute!
> 
> 
> I was wondering why she looked like she was going to punch someone! I don't blame her, I hate bugs flying around me too! This top is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that picture!



Thanks so much!!!



mom2rtk said:


> My daughter wore this little skirt set to MVMCP last year. It was just right, not too warm, not too cold. I had a friend embroider Minnie on the long sleeve red t-shirt, and I added maribou trim. I made the minnie dot skirt with maribou trim.
> 
> I love the soft feel of maribou, but haven't figured out how to have the item be washable when I do, so use at your own peril...... For us it was a one time outfit and I didn't care!



So cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Oh I love your spider ties!  I think I need to plan an October trip for 2010!
> 
> 
> I think I'd prefer no collar -- I like a simpler look.  Also, it would probably be easier to make without a collar!  And I also like the idea of ribbons that someone else had suggested or just a partial sash in front.  I think some ribbon ties would be my preference.
> 
> 
> I'm so glad your dh made it home safely and how wonderful that Taylor is so excited.  Have a fantastic trip and I expect tons of pictures and can't wait to hear about your 1900 PF dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> The cake is adorable!  Very nice skirt but I can't get over your dd's hair.  I looked ahead and saw you posted the tut so now I no longer have to ask.  And I think you did an ever better job that the tut!  If my daughter would ever cooperate I'd love to try that for her.
> 
> 
> What a beautiful picture that is!!!!
> 
> 
> Those gaucho pants are cute -- I may have to try those some day.  Very nice work.
> 
> 
> Dresses are great and I think it's a really nice style on you.  I love the embroidery design you are working on.  I also must really compliment you on the designs for Miranda's shirts -- particularly the stepsisters and stepmother.  They are sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> Oh, I adore that.  Now you have my head spinning with even more ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the designs you are looking for come from the DISigns board.  There are a few ladies on there that will create and personal designs for you to iron on t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea you had a son.  How old is he and what do you do for his Disney customs?  I imagine he gets overshadowed by all the princess dresses you make for your daughter.



Thank you!!!



aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.



What great pictures!!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I wouldn't do a collar.  I think it would look pretty without a color.  That dress is beautiful.
> 
> Glad to hear he is home.  I hope you have a great trip!
> 
> Both the dresses and the girls are beautiful.  I love the touch of blue you added.  I think weaving the ribbon through some lace would be really pretty.
> 
> Adorable little girls.
> 
> That cake and cupcakes are so cute!!  I love your DD's skirt it's adorable and perfect for a back to school outfit.
> 
> I really like this.  It looks great with the gaucho pants!  I am going to have to add those to my YCMT wishlist.
> 
> You look really cute in that dress.  Tessa's is really cute too.  Did Tessa take the pictures?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous First Communion dress!! I love the cross border organza!



Thank you!



lovesdumbo said:


> What a cute outfit!  Love the Mickey head spider ties!
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news!  Enjoy our time together.  Can't wait to read about your very magical trip!!!
> 
> 
> How cute!
> 
> 
> Love the cake, cupcakes, skirt, shoes, and hair!!!!
> 
> 
> What a great outfit!
> 
> 
> Love the dresses and the embroidery designs!
> 
> 
> What are the outfits?  What would you switch to?
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LisaZoe

Whew, finally got some sets out today and made the pants for the Daisy top. 









(I made one like this for Zoe but this is one of my favorite princess sets)

Here's the full set for the Daisy Emma top.






Oh, I also got 'modeled' photos of the BaB Halloween Vida.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Love love love whats been posted lately!! Great job everyone!! 

How do you add photo's to the flikr album on Carla's site - I get all backed up in choosing some icon thing???????? 

Here are a few pictures from the beach - the kids left today (Im so sad) to take their big brother back to college - not sure how many more fun beach days we will have cause their 16 year old brother (who I love to be with on the beach) starts band camp!! Where did summer go!! Tim became a little dare devil  - thank goodness for those waterwings!! I can keep them close to me without having all of them hang on me at the same time!!!!
Get ready for waaayyyyy too many sandy kids!!!





























A storm came up while we were at the beach today - it was beautiful...


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally went back in the sewing room today and finished up Katie's Vida for the beach...she LOVES it...so do I! I went off of every tutorial that has been posted...so THANK YOU EVERYONE!


Cute!* Great job and I love the fabric!





mom2prettyprincess said:


> Has anyone ever used the Sandi Henderson Portabello Pixie Patterns, specifically the Claire? Anything anyone has to offer on the patterns would be great.Thanks


I haven't used it, but am thinking about buying it; so I'd love to see feedback.





i12go2wdw said:


> I have never seen this thread so far down the page.I was wondering if any of you creative, brilliant people could give me some ideas of what I can make with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shirt that my DS 11 has outgrown but he now fits into his brother's (his brothers is dark blue) and I want to use this material to make something for DD6 so they can match for our 2 O'Hana meals. I can applique the old fashioned way but I have no idea what pattern to use. The biggest useable piece is 17X22. I can't wait to see if you have any ideas, dress, skirt ???? DD will not wear shorts or pantsThanks, Christine


What about a Vida using this as the front and back bodice, maybe straps and then an applique of Lilo on the panel using this fabric as her dress?





MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks friends for the support.* I did learn 1 new thing finally and that was the connection stitch and that I can place it with nodes.* I had the first one going thru the lions face.** I also can now insert nodes for adjustments.* I think part of the problem is the I am using 8 and I don't see parameters but I did find them.I bought the Carolyn tutorial on applique but it is still kicking my butt.* Learning is harder but I am determined!* I don't have my machine yet and won't until next week but I do have the software on the trial version of embird and also PE Design.* Design is nearly $9oo* That is more than my machine!!!!* So I would like to learn Embird but I will need a year to learn and there is no support where I live.* Perhaps Santa will deliver the easier PE Design by Brother since I got the machine early.PIxeegirl, please PM me as I would love to share anything you have that would help and also a few things I have found to give to you.


You're already doing a lot better than I would; keep it up, you're doing great!* I've seen PE light for under $300 online if that helps.





anggye said:


> I haven't been able to post for awhile. I don't know how so many of you are able to make these gorgeous outfits and post them so often. I haven't been able to find some time to sew!! I am hoping now that schol is starting, I'll have more time. This is DD3 NBC outfit. Thanks to Disneylovingfamily, I was able to put these adorable Mickey spiderheads on the ends of the ties. The barrettes are also courtesy of her ideas!! I am making a 2nd pair forDD5, she told me she will be wearing hers next week for the first day of kinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to comment, but I really love the new creations!!


I love this; especially the ties, so cute!





mirandag819 said:


> DH made it home safely finally! I will probably be MIA until we get back from Disney World.... I may get a chance to peak at all the pretty things being posted while he and Taylor play though. Taylor is bouncing off the walls excited waiting for him to get out of the shower so they can play. Hopefully I'll have lots of wonderful pictures and a great TR to post when we get back.


I'm so glad he made it back; I hope you have a fantastic trip!





HLAuburn said:


> Beautiful dress.* I love the idea of adding some color, but I would worry a sash would be too "grown up" looking for a gown like that.* What about weaving some ribbon through the lace, maybe on at the bottom and on the sleeves? This isn't the best picture of the dresses,* but DD's baptism dress had some very light pink bullion flowers on the bodice and at the bottom and sleeves.* And on older DD's dress, we added the light blue ribbon on the lace on the sleeves and you can see it on her left shoulder, too. Just added a little bit of color. Just a thought...


That is so beautiful; I am really regretting not learning to sew sooner; but I suppose I can still think about a wedding and future (waaaayy in the future) grandchildren, right?





my*2*angels said:


> This thread is ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to keep up with!LOL* I am lurking when I can and have seen some FANTASTIC new creations!* Keep up the good work!* Here is a pic of my newest, it is the molly peasant!* I LOVE this pattern!


Love this!!





abc123mom said:


> The last few days have been a whirlwind between birthday and school starting.* Everything posted has been fantastic.* Love seeing all the Molly Peasant dresses.* I think that will be my next pattern purchase, great for a first day of preschool dress!Although it's not sewing, I'll share my son's birthday cake I made.* He turned two and the cake is Disney related, so that's not too far off topic right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a very similar set of Mickey ears and I thought it would make a simple cake design.* I was fairly happy with how it turned out.* I also made Mickey themed (think Mickey's shorts) cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday festivities went well, still can't believe my little man is two! My oldest headed off to kindergarten this morning and all went well.* I made her a first day of kindergarten skirt using the blue nursery character print that was posted so long ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first skirt and I love how it turned out.* My daughter came home and said her teacher, "loved her skirt, hair and shoes of course."* I have such a little fashionista!* Here's a picture of her hair.* It's five little rosettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it also turned out pretty cute.* So those are my crafty adventures for the week.* Two weeks until the next birthday, so another cake and a birthday dress.


Love the cake; so adorable; I'm definitely going to do DD's hair like yours for the first day of school; thanks for the link!





aimeeg said:


> You can use the Simply Sweet pattern. For this dress I added an underskirt and an apron.


Love it!* The apron really makes it!





minnie2 said:


> LOVE all The new stuff posted!* AMAZING!Here is my latest Molly creation. I also made the gaucho pants from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is making a face because for some reason the bug where going crazy in our backyard.


I love the top, very cute





HeatherSue said:


> I just love your girls! They're so stinkin' cute!* I love their dresses, too!I would use the simply sweet for the jumper and the portrait peasant for the shirt underneath. Then, if you have the precious dress, you can use the apron pattern for the apron.* Or, you can just wing it. I* made one before there was a simply sweet pattern, so I used a commercial pattern for the jumper.* I still used the portrait peasant for the shirt underneath, though.* I added a row of pre-made eyelet trim along the bottom of the skirt to make it look like it had an underskirt.


Adorable!





HeatherSue said:


> Here's my versions of the Meghan and Molly peasant dresses.


You all look wonderful!





mom2rtk said:


> I haven't done a christening gown in a while, but I did do my daughter's First Communion dress this spring. I was lucky enough to find some cross border sheer organza at Joann's last fall and scooped it up. I just layered it over a shiny satin, then added satin peter pan collar, sleeve bands and pleated cumberbund style sash. I went one step further and hand beaded and sequined around the embroidered decoration on the bottom as well. I never miss a chance to add sparkle whenever possible...


Incredible, so precious; she must have really loved wearing it.





mom2rtk said:


> My daughter wore this little skirt set to MVMCP last year. It was just right, not too warm, not too cold. I had a friend embroider Minnie on the long sleeve red t-shirt, and I added maribou trim. I made the minnie dot skirt with maribou trim.I love the soft feel of maribou, but haven't figured out how to have the item be washable when I do, so use at your own peril...... For us it was a one time outfit and I didn't care!


Ooooohhh I want that!





poohnpigletCA said:


> I was just looking over our ADR's and on our MGM day (or whatever it is now called) we are eating at Mama Melrose. The outfits Fairygoodmother s making for that day do not really match with Mama Melrose. Switching our ADR's to another restaurant would not be over the top, right. Oh and Fariygoodmoother I have no idea what you are talking about.I would never ask you to make an elaborate princess gown.Nope, I would put the 5 yo on the phone to ask you to make an outfit like that.


I can't say anything against changing ressies; I'm only making ressies at 50's PTC because I found the most awesomest 50's inspired fabric ever.* I know my priorities are right.* Also, smart thinking...





aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.


These are so cute!





LisaZoe said:


> Whew, finally got some sets out today and made the pants for the Daisy top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I made one like this for Zoe but this is one of my favorite princess sets)Here's the full set for the Daisy Emma top.


Wow! These are amazing! and* I would give almost anything for that snow white set; I think it's my favorite EVER.


----------



## emcreative

*my*2*angels*
Is it wrong that every time I see your girls I want to do one of those gramma cheek pinches to them?

*billwendy*
It looks like everyone had so much fun!  I'm so jealous, and also happy y'all had a good time!


----------



## emcreative

*Ladies and Tom*

As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!

I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).

Things to keep in mind:
1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.    
*5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)


----------



## candice1304

Well what can I say - this is amazing!!! I actually came on here looking for the fridge swap and came across this thread - have spent the last hour just looking at all the fantastic photos - I so wish I had a sewing machine. we are off to disney in december and would have loved to have a go at putting mickey heads and our names on t-shirts! everyone on here is so very talented - im now running late so must dash......


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Heather - Love the dresses...so pretty...and yes, you could model!

Wendy - Love the beach pics!

Lisa - Amazing outfits as usual!  I love the Snow White too!  She is my favorite princess!

Marah- It is never to early to plan!  I start planning my next trip on the ride on from WDW!

I love all the Vida's that have been posted and if you don't have the pattern...get it!  It was fun to make and I love how different everybody's turns out!  

Thanks for all of the compliments on Katie's!  She can't wait to wear it...she has gotten used to people saying stuff when she wears a custom now, that she said...I bet people ask where we bought this one!  

Somebody asked how old Katie was...she is 10.  I went off of the chest measurements on the pattern and made her the 9/10.  I was worried at first it was looking big, but it came out perfect.

The grest foot caper....that is Patrick's foot.  I almost fell down laughing after I took the picture too!  I told Patrick he looked like he fell, but it was just the way he was sitting in the chair.  He can bend any which way!

Thanks for the congrats on the weight loss...only 30 more pounds to go...the first 20 seem kinda easy now!  My big goal really is to run a 1/2 marathon next year...really run it, not run/walk.  I'm gettting there!  We go to the YMCA every week night and work out.  When we started last November I was barely walking a mile...now I do 2 1/2 miles on the eliptical (which I call the death machine!) and I run 1/2 mile and walk another 1/2 mile...not to mention all the crunches.  When the kids get in school, I am going to start a toning class in the mornings...try to tone some of this flab back into place!!!!


----------



## Rymer

Hi Ladies
where are you all getting this Vida pattern from? I checked youcanmakethis but didn't find it.  any help would be appreciated! thanks!!
Amy


----------



## NiniMorris

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Heather - Love the dresses...so pretty...and yes, you could model!
> 
> Wendy - Love the beach pics!
> 
> Lisa - Amazing outfits as usual!  I love the Snow White too!  She is my favorite princess!
> 
> Marah- It is never to early to plan!  I start planning my next trip on the ride on from WDW!
> 
> I love all the Vida's that have been posted and if you don't have the pattern...get it!  It was fun to make and I love how different everybody's turns out!
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on Katie's!  She can't wait to wear it...she has gotten used to people saying stuff when she wears a custom now, that she said...I bet people ask where we bought this one!
> 
> Somebody asked how old Katie was...she is 10.  I went off of the chest measurements on the pattern and made her the 9/10.  I was worried at first it was looking big, but it came out perfect.
> 
> The grest foot caper....that is Patrick's foot.  I almost fell down laughing after I took the picture too!  I told Patrick he looked like he fell, but it was just the way he was sitting in the chair.  He can bend any which way!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on the weight loss...only 30 more pounds to go...the first 20 seem kinda easy now!  My big goal really is to run a 1/2 marathon next year...really run it, not run/walk.  I'm gettting there!  We go to the YMCA every week night and work out.  When we started last November I was barely walking a mile...now I do 2 1/2 miles on the eliptical (which I call the death machine!) and I run 1/2 mile and walk another 1/2 mile...not to mention all the crunches.  When the kids get in school, I am going to start a toning class in the mornings...try to tone some of this flab back into place!!!!



Congratulations on the weight loss...my experience has shown having goals is the way to go!  I've dropped 30 pounds since January (down from a size 20 to a loose size 14) and really wanted to go down another 20 before Disney...not going to happen, we leave in 5 weeks. Now I have to buy new clothes...what a shame!

My goals were nothing so grand as a marathon or even a half marathon...it was to be able to walk comfortably at Disney and actually BE in a couple of pictures!




emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)



I start planning our next Disney trip as soon as I make the final payment on the current trip!  I have a file folder already with info on the next trip...Things that didn't go the way I wanted it to go in the planning stages...especially a list of clothes I want to make and different deadlines for having them made...

We have a couple of 'must dos'; and I'm sure everyone will be scratching their heads on this one... Garden Grill!  Ever since our first trip to Disney we have eaten there.  Usually on our first day there, but on our last night this year.  My kids love it and even my husband is looking forward to it!

The other tradition is not one you really WANT to copy!  We always GET LOST!!  The church we visit on Sunday morning is right outside the main gate...but yet...we manage to loose it each year!  (of course Hubby will tell us WE don't get lost, he just isn't sure where we are at THAT moment!)

This year we are taking Thomasina (Tom-Tom) and have already programmed the address in her. (as well as the restaurants we are stopping at along the way...driving from Atlanta..)

One thing though...how do you consider this to be obsessive?  Doesn't EVERYONE plan their Disney trip like this?

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.


Love the look with the petti's -- hmmm, may now have to invest in one.  I absolutely adore the 1900PF outfits!  I bet your girls got oodles of attention from the steps.  Now I really wish I had two girls so I could steal your idea.  I'm not sure my ds would like to be dressed in purple and pink....maybe he'd go for the green and blue






LisaZoe said:


> Whew, finally got some sets out today and made the pants for the Daisy top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I made one like this for Zoe but this is one of my favorite princess sets)
> 
> Here's the full set for the Daisy Emma top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also got 'modeled' photos of the BaB Halloween Vida.


That Snow White fabric is to die for -- love it!  I always see fabric I like and now I'm just going to start buying it and figure out how to combine it with something like you do.  Why should I let good fabric go to waste!  And I adore the BAB Vida.  Everything is perfect as usual.






emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)



I haven't been in ages, but we are planning on Coral Seas just for the ambience (plus dh, ds and I love seafood).  Your boys might really enjoy the huge aquarium.  Brown Derby was awesome at DHS, again, that was over 10 yerars ago.  And I loved the upstairs restaurant in France -- most definitely my fav food experince plus we had a window seat and saw illluminations right from our table.  I've never been to Disney yet with kids, but we plan on doing Coral Seas as dh and ds also love aquariums (we have a 180G salt water).  I also plan on Jiko for just dh and I (kids will have a lovely evening at Simba's) and my only other must does are 1900PF for the stepsisters and Akershus so dd can get her princess fix.   May try Tusker House breakfast and the day we check out I'll likely do the breakfast at The Swan (supposedly good, inexpensive and a couple of characters are there).  I had a few other considerations, but we are only there a short time and I don't want to make our trip revolve around food.  If we had two weeks there then I'd be more selective.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for the congrats on the weight loss...only 30 more pounds to go...the first 20 seem kinda easy now!  My big goal really is to run a 1/2 marathon next year...really run it, not run/walk.  I'm gettting there!  We go to the YMCA every week night and work out.  When we started last November I was barely walking a mile...now I do 2 1/2 miles on the eliptical (which I call the death machine!) and I run 1/2 mile and walk another 1/2 mile...not to mention all the crunches.  When the kids get in school, I am going to start a toning class in the mornings...try to tone some of this flab back into place!!!!


Good for you!!!  I only have about 10 pounds to lose but it's the flab that is killing me.  I can't work out over the summer (at the gym) but even when I did last year when the kids were in school I didn't notice any difference.  Still plan on trying to hit the gym two to three days a week.  You go EVERY night?   Maybe that's my problem.  Maybe I need to go every day.  But I hate working out -- it's time taken away from things I like to do.  Anyway, keep up the great work.  You are off to a fabulous start!

BillWendy -- nice beach pictures.  Who is in the upper right of the first photo?  She's also in an inner tube pic.  She is sooo pretty -- should be a model!

Question???
I am looking for a few other resources for patterns that are easy to make.  Can anyone give some suggestions other than YCMT?  I am particularly looking for a bolero style jacket that I can make out of microfur for dd to have for her AK outfit and perhaps a cape or other cute jacket for  MVMCP.  I will eventually be purchasing the Vida as well, but just wanted some ideas for some other places to look for patterns as well.  Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

Marah,

Just thought I'd add...we may have to change one of our ADRs...my immediate thought was what am I going to make for the kids to wear!  After all, you can't have them wearing an Animal Kingdom strip work jumper to Askerhus...right!??!?

My hubby just shook his head and walked off....


----------



## CastleCreations

How sad is it...that we leave in 2 days for Irelands birthday trip and I have NOTHING planned or packed for her to wear...LOL. I'm a bad mommy


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I got really behind by not being on for 2 days.  I skimmed and love all the new stuff.  Love love the Mckey cake, trip pics----so cute and Lisa that snow white is one of my favs of all time of yous too.

Well I am almost a month out and finally have all 20 sets sketched out and some fabric bought.  I am loosing my mind.  Need to get sewing


----------



## 2cutekidz

Rymer said:


> Hi Ladies
> where are you all getting this Vida pattern from? I checked youcanmakethis but didn't find it.  any help would be appreciated! thanks!!
> Amy




It's a Euro pattern that is ony availabe online.  It's an actual pattern not an ebook - and you have to trace out the pattern.  Don't let that intimidate you though it's a very easy pattern.  I got mine on etsy for under $9 with shipping.  You can Google Farbenmix Vida and online stores will pop up that carry it, or try ebay and etsy.


----------



## minnie2

Love all the new stuff!

thanks for the compliments on Nikki's outfit.  I really liked it because it was still girlish and yet she can be the big girl she thinks she is



emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)


Marah I am a huge planner too!  We have the delux dining plan again this yr and these are what places we have booked!

Jiko's -never been but heard it was amazing.  It is in AKL where we are staying.
O'Hana's breakfast with friends  Kyle's choice but we all like it. 
Citricos- again haven't been but heard it was good.
Tusker House Breakfast- YUMMY had to do it again.
LeCellier- never been hear it was FAB but VERY hard to get into we got lucky!
CRT- Nikki's bday breakfast YUMMY!  
SciFi Dine in- never been but looks fun
Boma's in AKL heard fab things about it.
Liberty Tree Tavern I MK- I personaly don't like it at all but Nikki and my DH LOVE IT.  So I am stuck
Chef Mickey's- Mine and Kyle's FAVORITE.  It is nothing special but I just love it.
Narcoossee's in the Grand Floridian.  never been DH picked it
Crystal Palace at MK,  The guys wet her last trip while the girls went to CRT and they said it was good.

So if any one has any comments about my places please let me know.  If there is something particularly yummy let me know


----------



## bunny213

I have a Kenmore sewing machine that's 45 years old!!  (It still does just what I want it to do)   BUT....it has these grayish disks that pop into the top to do decorative stitches.....the only one that does zigzag -is chipped and will not do the job any more.   I looked on the Kenmore site....and they don't even talk about them anymore!!   I would of course love a new super machine..but that's kind of out of the question right now.  Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking for this disk?   I checked ebay...but there's nothing there.   Is there somewhere I can post an "I NEED"  .....   I can't help think that someone somewhere might have one sitting in a closet!!      TIA ......


----------



## NiniMorris

Completely off topic...

Does anyone know how much a child's first hair cut cost at Main Street barber?

Little Princess (who is about to be 2) finally has some hair...we are thinking about getting her hair cut at Disney...I think this would be a fun idea for her and her mommy...

Nini


----------



## troijka

Hi,
Any YCMT discount codes floating around out there??
Thanks!
Christi


----------



## NiniMorris

bunny213 said:


> I have a Kenmore sewing machine that's 45 years old!!  (It still does just what I want it to do)   BUT....it has these grayish disks that pop into the top to do decorative stitches.....the only one that does zigzag -is chipped and will not do the job any more.   I looked on the Kenmore site....and they don't even talk about them anymore!!   I would of course love a new super machine..but that's kind of out of the question right now.  Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking for this disk?   I checked ebay...but there's nothing there.   Is there somewhere I can post an "I NEED"  .....   I can't help think that someone somewhere might have one sitting in a closet!!      TIA ......



I just bought one at a yard sale...Not quite as old as yours...from the early 70's...I have been able to find a local sewing machine shop that carries some of the disks.  (They also sell on that e site.)  If you have a local sewing machine repair place, check with them.  They sometimes have resources for used parts that are no longer being made.  I've considered getting a second set of all the disks...just because they are made of plastic, and we know it won't last forever!

There is also another site online...can't remember where...and they carried some of the disks...(my computer crashed and I lost all my bookmarks!) I'll see if I can find it for you...

Nini


----------



## disneylovinfamily

NiniMorris said:


> Completely off topic...
> 
> Does anyone know how much a child's first hair cut cost at Main Street barber?
> 
> Little Princess (who is about to be 2) finally has some hair...we are thinking about getting her hair cut at Disney...I think this would be a fun idea for her and her mommy...
> 
> Nini



It is pretty inexpensize.  I want to say around $12 but it has been about 2 years since we ahd it done.  Hopefully someone can help you. YOu also get a certificate and mose ears that say 1st haircut.  It is  one of teh best values on property.  I will see if I can dig out a  few photos


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> Whew, finally got some sets out today and made the pants for the Daisy top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I made one like this for Zoe but this is one of my favorite princess sets)
> 
> Here's the full set for the Daisy Emma top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also got 'modeled' photos of the BaB Halloween Vida.




Beautiful!  How do you get pictures so big to copy into an applique?


----------



## aimeeg

LisaZoe said:


> Whew, finally got some sets out today and made the pants for the Daisy top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I made one like this for Zoe but this is one of my favorite princess sets)
> 
> Here's the full set for the Daisy Emma top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also got 'modeled' photos of the BaB Halloween Vida.



I love all the sets but Snow White is my favorite! 



emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)




My DD and I did the deluxe plan during free dining last year. It was a lot of food. I felt like we were always running to a meal. I would just keep that in mind. 

Our whole family really likes the Coral Reef. CRT for lunch imho is better than breakfast. 1900 Park Fare Dinner is fantastically fun. Also, the GF cafe (the little restaurant) is really great. My DH loves the Ohano's breakfast. Also Mickey's Backyard BBQ is a lot of fun! One of our best meals was at Tony's on Main Street. 

This October we are eating at the Brown Derby for the first time. It will my DH's celebration dinner. Every time we walk by he says it smells good. I also would love to do the Luau at some point. We ate at the ts Chinese restaurant in China and were not overly impressed. The kids did not like the ts restaurant in Mexico but my DH and I did. We also loved that it was dark.


----------



## mom2rtk

bunny213 said:


> I have a Kenmore sewing machine that's 45 years old!!  (It still does just what I want it to do)   BUT....it has these grayish disks that pop into the top to do decorative stitches.....the only one that does zigzag -is chipped and will not do the job any more.   I looked on the Kenmore site....and they don't even talk about them anymore!!   I would of course love a new super machine..but that's kind of out of the question right now.  Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking for this disk?   I checked ebay...but there's nothing there.   Is there somewhere I can post an "I NEED"  .....   I can't help think that someone somewhere might have one sitting in a closet!!      TIA ......



Do you have a local sewing machine repair shop? We have a big one downtown in a big ages-old warehouse-type building. It just looks like the kind of place you would find old parts.  PM me if you want the link to the web site for my local store. Maybe you can email them and ask if they have the part.  I imagine lots of cities have similar local sewing machine repair businesses that have old parts.


----------



## Mirb1214

disneylovinfamily said:


> It is pretty inexpensize.  I want to say around $12 but it has been about 2 years since we ahd it done.  Hopefully someone can help you. YOu also get a certificate and mose ears that say 1st haircut.  It is  one of teh best values on property.  I will see if I can dig out a  few photos



I Agree;  It was a GREAT DEAL!!  We had DD's cut last June and it was either $13 or $14 but did come w/ the Mickey ears and certificate.  DEFINATELY a GREAT DEAL!!  And my DD still to this day tells everyone that she got her haircut at WDW.  When I went to get her 2nd haircut she informed me that she "only get's her hair cut at Disney World!"


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)




I guess you can take my advice with a grain of salt, because most of these places I have eaten at were either with 2 adults, 4 adults or 6 adults. . . since my little one is just on her way!

Our ALL time Favorite's/Must Do's:

BEST Adult meal (we've seen people with Children there, but for DH and I it is just so romantic, I think we'll keep it as "our" place) - California Grill (we try to time it with Wishes, so Wishes is at the end/dessert time.  We got window seats the first time, was willing to wait for it b/c it was our 1 yr. anniversary and the last time we sat wherever and watched the fireworks from the outside roof viewing area - AMAZING!)
- Kona Cafe (EVERY meal is great - tonga toast at breakfast, sticky wings at lunch or dinner, and the butter they serve with the bread at nigh - honey macadamia nut or something like that - it to DIE for). 
- O'hana (We love O'hana for Dinner)
- Boma (Breakfast, or Dinner.  You can't be afarid to try new things here.  We like to do Dinner on Thursday's or Sunday's because those are the nights "our" soups are available - the mulligatawny and DH loves the potato something soup).
- Jiko (We ate here once and it was INCREDIBLE - be adventurous!  DH got the Ostrich appetizer, I was scared to taste it at first, but it was AWESOME!)
- 50's Primetime, not as adventurous or beautiful as the others,  but so much fun and I just love having S'mores for dessert!

ok those are the best of the best. . . others we love and enjoy and will do again: 

We have LOVED Cindy's (been twice for dinner, once on our Honeymoon and once with the in-laws), 1900 Park Fare and Crystal Palace are our favorite "regular" Buffets - and i normally HATE buffet's!
Coral Reef - DH LOVES this one, and is sad anytime we don't go
The Wave is actually a great restaurant and very low key, we have been twice, the steak there is great!
Artist Pointe - we LOVED it there, went once and DH keeps asking when we'll go again.  
Tony's Town Square - we LOVE sitting on the porch and timing it with Spectromagic - so you have a decent view and dinner at the same time   We've actually never eaten inside there (been 3 times).

We did the Deluxe Plan once (for a short 3/4 day trip) and it is amazing. . . tons of food, but soooo good!  What we tended to do was have breakfast somewhere and get nice and full, have snacks in the afternoon and then eat at a Deluxe (2 credit) restaurant for dinner. It worked out great and we tried so many delicious places that are usually out of our range 

PS - way to go making the 31 week pregnant woman hungry, :lol:


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Both kids got thier 1st haircuts in Disney.  I have tons more pics but can'y find them now.  

Here is baby Roseanna, where did the time go?











Russell hated evey minute of it and he still hates to have it cut!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Marah- Im going to do this is bits and pieces as I find photos.
One of my favorites- 




Rose and Crown - Bangers N mash! YUM!!! I can't find a pic of a plate right now....


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> My DD and I did the deluxe plan during free dining last year. It was a lot of food. I felt like we were always running to a meal. I would just keep that in mind.
> 
> Our whole family really likes the Coral Reef. CRT for lunch imho is better than breakfast. 1900 Park Fare Dinner is fantastically fun. Also, the GF cafe (the little restaurant) is really great. My DH loves the Ohano's breakfast. Also Mickey's Backyard BBQ is a lot of fun! One of our best meals was at Tony's on Main Street.
> 
> This October we are eating at the Brown Derby for the first time. It will my DH's celebration dinner. Every time we walk by he says it smells good. I also would love to do the Luau at some point. We ate at the ts Chinese restaurant in China and were not overly impressed. The kids did not like the ts restaurant in Mexico but my DH and I did. We also loved that it was dark.


We did the Deluxe last yr and what worked for us was having a nice sit down breakfast then a nice sit down meal and just snacks during the day.  We weren't hungry so a snack was perfect.  we did several 2 pointer meals so no points really went to waste.  The last day there we took sandwiches on the plane.  With the extra snacks we went to the candy shop on Main st and used up al our snack points and brought stuff home so the kids had Mickey snacks for awhile and they loved it because they even brought back sun snacks for some friends.  
this yr we have it planned perfectly with lots of 2 point places!  
For us it works.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

This is our all time favorite buffet- I find the food quality to be really good here!
Crystal Palace (Im sure you've been)


----------



## disneymomof1

Marah- some of our favorite "must do" every year are, Boma for breakfast or dinner, we are breakfast people and their buffet is awesome, lots of different choices lots of fresh fruit, pastries, made to order omelettes, meats, it has been our favorite meal now for the past three years.  Dinner is very good also, lots of different types of foods but regular items, too. We also must get a snack outside of Kilmanjaro Safari every trip (it would be bad luck not to) DD and I always get a banana or apple and DH gets one of those big pickles.  Just one of our little family quirks. This trip we have scheduled 50's PTC which we haven't been to for a few years, but hoping it is still good.  Must do every trip is Chef Mickey breakfast for our final day there.  I love planning our trips, we haven't even gotten there yet and I am already planning for our next trip, maybe May or December 2010.  Haven't told DH yet, he really wants to go to Beaches Turks/Caicos next year.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

NiniMorris said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss...my experience has shown having goals is the way to go!  I've dropped 30 pounds since January (down from a size 20 to a loose size 14) and really wanted to go down another 20 before Disney...not going to happen, we leave in 5 weeks. Now I have to buy new clothes...what a shame!
> 
> My goals were nothing so grand as a marathon or even a half marathon...it was to be able to walk comfortably at Disney and actually BE in a couple of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



30 pounds that is awesome...I am jealous!  And getting to buy new clothes...always a bonus.  I bought some new clothes this last year and that was a great feeling to buy the non-maternity looking clothes!  I felt better about having my picture made too...let's hope for more next year!!!

See mu ultimate goal is after I run a half marathon is to keep it up so DH has to take me to Disney to run one...sneaky!



VBAndrea said:


> Good for you!!!  I only have about 10 pounds to lose but it's the flab that is killing me.  I can't work out over the summer (at the gym) but even when I did last year when the kids were in school I didn't notice any difference.  Still plan on trying to hit the gym two to three days a week.  You go EVERY night?   Maybe that's my problem.  Maybe I need to go every day.  But I hate working out -- it's time taken away from things I like to do.  Anyway, keep up the great work.  You are off to a fabulous start!




I really wish the flab would go away too...I have found that the jogging seems to help too...if my poor feet can continue to haul my rear around the track!  But the biggest thing that changed for me...was getting DH to go with me.  Now there is a change...he went from a 36" waist to a 30"!!!  He has lost around 40 pounds.  He looks like a new man...he acts like a new man!  But going to the Y is great for us.  Our kids get free "child watch" where they play games and make crafts and we can work out and we motivate each other.  I think we know we would let the other one down if we didn't go.  Now we do take Saturday and Sunday off from hard work outs but we try to make it to the local park and walk 2 miles there.


----------



## PrincessMickey

We did the deluxe plan when we went in June. Most days we ate a late breakfast or ealy lunch and then a sig dinner. Our favorite was Yachtman Steakhouse. We also enjoyed Artist Pointe and Cali Grill. Not too impressed with Jiko though. We enjoyed Tusker House house breakfast, Cape May breakfast, and Kona for breakffast. We really enjoyed Teppon Edo in Japan and the Wave was pretty good. We were not impressed with Saana or Yak & Yeti. Next time we go I want to try the new Cat Cora rest. where Spoodles was. Hope that helps.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I got food poisoning from eating here- ended up in Celebration Hospital and then in my hotel room for 2 more days- they told me I had to stay out of the sun and take some pills to keep me from throwing up!



but the entertainment was fun. I really want to try the Biergarten though!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Our friends just had their child's hair cut last week, and it was $14.  We are planning on getting our DS (19 months) his first hair cut while we are there, and our 4 year old son wants his cut too.  

Dawn


----------



## ncmomof2

emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)




This is what we have done and what I thought.  I have little ones so keep that in mind...

AK:  Donald's breakfast- the food is pretty good and the character interaction is pretty good as well.

HS:  50's Prime Time- the food was pretty good and the staff was amuzing.  We only went once because the Playhouse Disney lunch started the next year.  Smore's dessert was yummy!
       Playhouse Disney lunch- food was good.  I like the buffets.  It allows us to eat at our pace, whether quikly or slowly!  The charaters were fun.

Epcot:  Garden Grill - food was ok but the charater interaction was great.  I could not get an ADR this year.
           LeCellier- food ok, service terrible!  Took way too long for little kids to sit through and it was not that great.  The cheddar soup was good.
           Coral Reef-  food was ok but service was terrible.  The waitor was rude and it too too long.
           Norway Princess dinner- food was not that great but the character interaction was really good!  We are going here again this year.

MK:  CRT- we go for dinner and have always been please. 
       Crystal Palace- food and characters are good.
       Libery Tavern-  we went when it was a character meal and the food was not that great. 

Resorts:  Chef Mickey- good buffet and good characters
             1900 Park Fare-  LOVED it!  The food and the character interaction.

We are trying Cape May for the first time this year.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.  

This is for Animal Kingdom.


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!  How do you get pictures so big to copy into an applique?



I have my applique 'sketches' (line drawings) in JPG format. I open those in PaintShop Pro, crop and resize to what I need then print. Most of the Vida and other large scale appliques print out on 2-4 pages that I then tape together for the full size image.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.



Your girls as so cute and the dresses/sets you've made for them have all been great! Don't worry, I'm sure you'll find lots of other outfits they MUST have even if they aren't for Disney.


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> I have my applique 'sketches' (line drawings) in JPG format. I open those in PaintShop Pro, crop and resize to what I need then print. Most of the Vida and other large scale appliques print out on 2-4 pages that I then tape together for the full size image.
> 
> 
> 
> Your girls as so cute and the dresses/sets you've made for them have all been great! Don't worry, I'm sure you'll find lots of other outfits they MUST have even if they aren't for Disney.




Lisa: Amazing sets again. I'm with you and everyone else LOVIN Snow White!

Ncmomof2: Beautiful dresses! I love the Minnie dot with the zebra print!


----------



## froggy33

SallyfromDE said:


> I've made mine based on a couple of different patterns. This might help.
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...03d370a0aRCRD&rsc=comments_tv&comments_page=1


Thanks!!  I have made one, if I ever get the chance I'll post a pic - my little one is actually wearing it today!  I plan on making a bunch more for our trip!!  This is the tutorial I use the most as well.  I adjusted it a bit, cause I don't think it is full enough.  But it is a big help!  I just added up that I use almost 100feet of ruffle length alone!!!  And this is on one to fit a 1 year old.  I can't imagine how much I will have to use for when she gets older!



aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.



Your girls are so cute!!  And their clothes are always to die for.  You are definitely a big inspiration for me!


----------



## stephie1012

so where does everyone get there pettis from? im looking for a good price, its going to be hard to convince DH that dd needs one lol...how does the sizing work? dd will be 4 but wears a 5/6 in dresses...thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

abc123mom said:


>



That is really cute! You did a great job on the cake and skirt, too, but I love seeing fun - and do-able - hairstyles.



aimeeg said:


> I have a few trip pics to share.



I love the stepsister dresses! You did a great job with the fabric colors - a good balance of the ugly color scheme used in very cute dresses. I need to make something with those characters soon but I've been stumped on what fabric to use.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Love love love whats been posted lately!! Great job everyone!!
> 
> How do you add photo's to the flikr album on Carla's site - I get all backed up in choosing some icon thing????????
> 
> Here are a few pictures from the beach - the kids left today (Im so sad) to take their big brother back to college - not sure how many more fun beach days we will have cause their 16 year old brother (who I love to be with on the beach) starts band camp!! Where did summer go!! Tim became a little dare devil  - thank goodness for those waterwings!! I can keep them close to me without having all of them hang on me at the same time!!!!
> Get ready for waaayyyyy too many sandy kids!!!



It looks like you're all having a great summer! The kids are going to remember these forever.



VBAndrea said:


> That Snow White fabric is to die for -- love it!  I always see fabric I like and now I'm just going to start buying it and figure out how to combine it with something like you do.  Why should I let good fabric go to waste!



This Snow White set is my favorite because of the fabric. I actually bought bolts of these fabrics long before I had any plans for it other than to keep some for my stash and sell the rest. Of course I'm kicking myself now for selling any since I had to buy more of the black to make this set. 

I love buying fabric but I have to admit I have more fabric in my stash that I may never use than fabric that does end up being sewn. I used to buy what caught my eye even if there wasn't a plan for it hoping I'd find a great use for it later. Sometimes the fabric will 'speak' to me as being perfect for a set but too often they stay very quiet and seem content to spend years on a shelf.


----------



## i12go2wdw

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.



That is so beautiful, look at the twirl on that, Great job!!


----------



## aimeeg

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  I have made one, if I ever get the chance I'll post a pic - my little one is actually wearing it today!  I plan on making a bunch more for our trip!!  This is the tutorial I use the most as well.  I adjusted it a bit, cause I don't think it is full enough.  But it is a big help!  I just added up that I use almost 100feet of ruffle length alone!!!  And this is on one to fit a 1 year old.  I can't imagine how much I will have to use for when she gets older!
> 
> 
> 
> Your girls are so cute!!  And their clothes are always to die for.  You are definitely a big inspiration for me!



That is a really sweet compliment.  I just started to sew two years ago. This thread was a huge help to me. In the early days I had so many questions. There were so many people who were here to help me out. 



stephie1012 said:


> so where does everyone get there pettis from? im looking for a good price, its going to be hard to convince DH that dd needs one lol...how does the sizing work? dd will be 4 but wears a 5/6 in dresses...thanks!



I would suggest contacting Teresajoy. She is a great person to get in touch with all things pettiskirt related. kwim


----------



## aimeeg

Lisa- I would love to see what you could do with the sisters! That would be so much fun. They really loved that Lucifer was on the dress. I guess they do not see too much clothing with Lucifer.  That by far is my favorite meal at WDW. My girls had a blast and my youngest lit up. I have never seen her have so much fun. She was dancing all night.


----------



## i12go2wdw

This is my try at the bandana dress, the materials are all leftovers from a quilt DD13 and I made last year, they aren't a perfect match but who can tell when she is twirlling??
first here is the well used quilt just incase you want to see




and of course we couldn't quilt it without putting in one of these




here is the dress




and here is the twirl








and the front, I have shortened the elastic around the neck because the weight of the dress pulled it down a lot!!




After working with the bandanas I have learned a few things that I will pass on. I soaked them in vinegar and water to help set the dye, dried them in the dryer then ironed them with a hot iron. I ironed them face down because the front seemed to kind of stick a bit, when I did iron them, this also helps to set the dye, they shrunk a huge amount, I would say over an inch each way, I could see then pucker and shrink as the iron touched them. Hope that helps someone.
I also have a pink and orange peti-skirt meeting us at ASMU when we go in 9 days, thanks Aimeeg.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Bomas
we liked this for the atmosphere, but the meat quality (which smelled amazing) was just okay, very flavorful, and fun for kids. Your 2 little boys will like this the best, they have little kids play games and run around the restaurant, and hula hoop competitions, etc.



desserts were yummy!





notice plates...



I can't be sure- but this might have been Jiko's (which we really loved- I had the filet with mac n cheese, I liked the covered walkway- it was pouring out, but I was able to take the 15 month old out to run around while Mom and Tom finished their food. again, not absolutely positive about where these were eaten.



different angle of the yumminess






also...every trip I surprise DH with a gift basket filled with stuff for us to nibble on when we are back at the room. Here was the basket from one of our trips



well the desserts above are NOT Jiko's- different table, no strollers in Jiko's and its upscale, so good if you can do an adult get away dinner




I had this Mickey made and delivered to our table at California Grille- we used to ALWAYS book a table to view the fireworks from and celebrate our anniversary- but then they stopped turning down the lights and playing the MK music- and it wasnt quite as magical.
I was then able to have them take Mickey back and deliver to our room with the strawberries.


----------



## mpbest

Here are some of the outfits I have been making for my son and his cousins.  






For my son Garrett 







A princess dress for the princess






A picture of Sierra by herself to show the skirt






All of our little mice in ther Mr. & Mrs. Mouse Shirts






This is not the best picture but his pants have a Mickey head on the leg and on the back pockets


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Nicole - you seem to be able to plan a very special trip with lots of great surprises...I may have to pick your brain next year when we go.  I am all for going to WDW, but I did give up our return to Niagra Falls for our 10 years...so I want to make sure we make it special for us too this trip!



I had some more pics from our June vacation I never posted...slack I know!

This is from our day #2 in MK.  I had a huge surprise for Katie...breakfast at CRT!  She had no clue you could even eat in the castle.







  I had planned on making for her the same skirt I had made for one of the Big Gives.  She is a HUGE Sleeping beauty fan, and she loved this skirt and had asked me to make it for her...






...but I ran out of time mainly because we left a day early and I was making that skirt last.  But for a back up...I took Katie sewing machine and made a pair of princess shorts for her in the hotel room.  I really felt like a bad mom that I didn't get it done for her...it will get made much earlier this year as she said she still wants it for next year!

This was Epcot day 1...I loved these set...nothing real original, but I just love that fabric!






And Epcot day 2...tye die shirts that they love!






And here are some pics I took on the back lot tour...our dream jobs!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mpbest- your daughter's hair is gorgeous! I like her outfit the best
they are so cute all together. How many years you think you can keep them willing to do that?  

okay- I found this while going thru photos- my first outfit for megan- a mccalls pattern I had this older woman helping me and Ill admit, she did a lot of it- although that was not my intent. but it was way too big, she was able to wear in the following year! nd the snap tape would not stay snapped! this was also the first photo I posted on this thread. I guess in 2007


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

I am thinking of joining this. You wonderful ladies helped my friend and her family out when they went on their Make-A-Wish trip this past march. 

I dont sew (grandma does) 

But i do scrapbook and have loads of disney stuff to donate. 

If you can use some autograph books and the such please  let me know. 

When i try to register it says i didnt put in the right code thing.


----------



## emcreative

Thank you so much for all the stories and pictures and ideas!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Okay this is funny-

Those pictures on the wall are the princess parade dresses (with the Cindy Dress Mom2rtk wanted to see the back of)- and once again, you can ALMOST but not quite see the back of Cindy's dress!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

bunny213 said:


> I have a Kenmore sewing machine that's 45 years old!!  (It still does just what I want it to do)   BUT....it has these grayish disks that pop into the top to do decorative stitches.....the only one that does zigzag -is chipped and will not do the job any more.   I looked on the Kenmore site....and they don't even talk about them anymore!!   I would of course love a new super machine..but that's kind of out of the question right now.  Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking for this disk?   I checked ebay...but there's nothing there.   Is there somewhere I can post an "I NEED"  .....   I can't help think that someone somewhere might have one sitting in a closet!!      TIA ......



Have you looked on Craig's list?  I would try looking there and posting there is free!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> also...every trip I surprise DH with a gift basket filled with stuff for us to nibble on when we are back at the room. Here was the basket from one of our trips




what company did you use for the gift basket?  i was thinking of doing the same thing for DH and the kids


----------



## clairemolly

Question for those of you who have made CarlaC's Flouncy Skirt Pattern - 

I measured DDs waist (21', I think) and according to her chart I should make either a 2 or a 3.  She is 6 and wears a size 5/6 in pants, although mainly with adjustable waists.  Anyone else have this probelm?  What size should I make?  How does the sizing run?


----------



## stephie1012

has anyone appliqued on a ribbed shirt? I bought a bunch of tank top ribbed shirts for DS and was going to applique them, is it going to be a problem?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

THeMoonksMom-absolutely!
Its a rainy day and Im too tired to sew or clean, so I hope you are enjoying the photos everyone.....
We love the boardwalk for food- Check out Spoodles, I was surprised at how much we enjoyed it-I loved the funnel cakes with chocolate and ice cream at night and then watching the jugglers, piano player on bike, etc.
heres DH with a truffle


check out Youtube for "lunch at the boardwalk bakery" and "beaches and cream--the kitchen sink mega-sundae" for some fun food viewing. 
okay- not food related- but I really wish I'd bought this hat! I couldnt find it when I was there for MNSSHP-I even went to DTD and nada..



This was my idea of a 'custom' by the way you cant get these now- this was when disneystores online did it, even has a Disney tag insde and they are the softest, good quality ts!



Marah, this is a MUST for us! Liberty Tree Tavern




I dont think I have photos but no matter where we stay we like going to POR -Boatwright's for breakfast- they have this excellent stuffed french toast!
We also really like 50s Primetime
and a trip to POFQ for benighs is a must- a hidden jewel of powdery air- they are good (I know if you are from N.O. they arent the same, but for this New Englander, they are soooo good!)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

JustcallmeHappy said:


> what company did you use for the gift basket?  i was thinking of doing the same thing for DH and the kids



I have used a few. Peggy's SweetNMore (no longer in bis- she now works at Disney Florist) which is where this came from. I like Disney Florist for several reasons- I can have food put in it, they deliver it to the room- no calling the front desk, and lets say theres something you HAVE to have, but disneyflorist doesnt have it- ask for a manager and they can give you the okay to call disney merchendise, purchase the item and send it to the florist to put in your basket.
The only thing I have noticed, in past years the designers are not as creative with offering suggestions and are more order takers. I always customize.
My suggestion- be original- don't use the mickey shaped basket, ask what elese they have to offer- some things I have used
sand pail, WDW embroidered bag, lunch/cooler sack- I like using items that will be used again.
For a Big Give I did piggy banks, and they just put them on a plate- I didnt want them to worry about carrying a basket, or leaving one behind- they are as much as a bag! and they can be delivered to restaurants, fireworks boats (well Ive only done food to that) or be in your room on a specific day.


----------



## eeyore3847

The Moonk's Mom said:


> And here are some pics I took on the back lot tour...our dream jobs!!!!




seriously my dream job!!!!! I want those paintings on the wall for my kids rooms!!!

Lori


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mom2rtk said:


> My daughter wore this little skirt set to MVMCP last year. It was just right, not too warm, not too cold. I had a friend embroider Minnie on the long sleeve red t-shirt, and I added maribou trim. I made the minnie dot skirt with maribou trim.
> 
> I love the soft feel of maribou, but haven't figured out how to have the item be washable when I do, so use at your own peril...... For us it was a one time outfit and I didn't care!


I love this outfit!  Perfect for Winter!  Is the maribou difficult to sew?


HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!  Tessa took the one where I'm laughing and the one of me and Sawyer.  I was laughing because she was directing me as to how to stand and then saying "That's it!  Just like that!" She was cracking me up!


Tell Tessa she did a great job!  Sounds like she could be a great fashion photographer.


anggye said:


> I haven't been able to post for awhile. I don't know how so many of you are able to make these gorgeous outfits and post them so often. I haven't been able to find some time to sew!! I am hoping now that schol is starting, I'll have more time.
> This is DD3 NBC outfit. Thanks to Disneylovingfamily, I was able to put these adorable Mickey spiderheads on the ends of the ties. The barrettes are also courtesy of her ideas!! I am making a 2nd pair forDD5, she told me she will be wearing hers next week for the first day of kinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to comment, but I really love the new creations!!


I love the NBC outfit.  Great Idea for the ties.


poohnpigletCA said:


> I was just looking over our ADR's and on our MGM day (or whatever it is now called) we are eating at Mama Melrose. The outfits Fairygoodmother s making for that day do not really match with Mama Melrose. Switching our ADR's to another restaurant would not be over the top, right.
> 
> [/SIZE]


No need to switch your ADR's just make another outfit!  Kids get messy during the day so she can change before dinner.  How about a Lady and the Tramp outfit since Mama Melrose has Italian food?


billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures from the beach - the kids left today (Im so sad) to take their big brother back to college - not sure how many more fun beach days we will have cause their 16 year old brother (who I love to be with on the beach) starts band camp!! Where did summer go!! Tim became a little dare devil  - thank goodness for those waterwings!! I can keep them close to me without having all of them hang on me at the same time!!!!
> Get ready for waaayyyyy too many sandy kids!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A storm came up while we were at the beach today - it was beautiful...


Looks like you had a lot of fun!!  I like watching storms too...


emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)


Our favorites, Boma for Dinner, Tusker House Breakfast in the Animal Kingdom, Crystal Palace for any meal, SciFi Dine In theatre, Chef Mickeys for breakfast (dinner has been getting bad reviews) Beaches and Cream, 'Ohana dinner at Polynesian they have a character meal with Lilo and Stitch for breakfast, Kona Cafe for Breakfast.  With your trip so far out though, be prepared to make some changes.  For example: Spoodles has closed and Liberty Tree Tavern is no longer a Character Meal.


ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.


I love all of your girls matching outfits.  You have been busy!


i12go2wdw said:


> This is my try at the bandana dress, the materials are all leftovers from a quilt DD13 and I made last year, they aren't a perfect match but who can tell when she is twirlling??
> and of course we couldn't quilt it without putting in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front, I have shortened the elastic around the neck because the weight of the dress pulled it down a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the bandanas I have learned a few things that I will pass on. I soaked them in vinegar and water to help set the dye, dried them in the dryer then ironed them with a hot iron. I ironed them face down because the front seemed to kind of stick a bit, when I did iron them, this also helps to set the dye, they shrunk a huge amount, I would say over an inch each way, I could see then pucker and shrink as the iron touched them. Hope that helps someone.
> I also have a pink and orange peti-skirt meeting us at ASMU when we go in 9 days, thanks Aimeeg.


Very cute. I love the quilt and how nice to already have the fabric to go with the bandanas on hand.  Great job on the dress.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> mpbest- your daughter's hair is gorgeous! I like her outfit the best
> they are so cute all together. How many years you think you can keep them willing to do that?
> 
> okay- I found this while going thru photos- my first outfit for megan- a mccalls pattern I had this older woman helping me and Ill admit, she did a lot of it- although that was not my intent. but it was way too big, she was able to wear in the following year! nd the snap tape would not stay snapped! this was also the first photo I posted on this thread. I guess in 2007


Look at her!  She has gotten so big.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> Thank you so much for all the stories and pictures and ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this is funny-
> 
> Those pictures on the wall are the princess parade dresses (with the Cindy Dress Mom2rtk wanted to see the back of)- and once again, you can ALMOST but not quite see the back of Cindy's dress!



oh...I have a very obscure picture of Cindy's rear too!!!  This is from last year...it almost looks like she has ties in this one?


----------



## LisaZoe

stephie1012 said:


> has anyone appliqued on a ribbed shirt? I bought a bunch of tank top ribbed shirts for DS and was going to applique them, is it going to be a problem?



I've done a couple and it's trickier than jersey tees. The ribbing stretches more easily so you'll want to make sure your stabilizer is always in place. To be honest, what I'd do is applique onto a woven base fabric and then attach that to the tee.


----------



## eeyore3847

stephie1012 said:


> has anyone appliqued on a ribbed shirt? I bought a bunch of tank top ribbed shirts for DS and was going to applique them, is it going to be a problem?




I have never had a problem using ribbed skirts at all


----------



## eeyore3847

ok finished a couple of new outfits... working on 2 more at the moment 
Boo Minnie with and without the apron









the a little pumpkin patch dress






Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

and my NBC set... anastasia loves this!!!


















Lori


----------



## stephie1012

eeyore3847 said:


> and my NBC set... anastasia loves this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



wow love that!


----------



## mom2rtk

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love this outfit!  Perfect for Winter!  Is the maribou difficult to sew?



Many thanks! The maribou wasn't hard at all. I just zig zagged it directly on the finished item and it fluffed out to cover the stitches. Just keep in mind I haven't figured out yet how to wash it.....


----------



## mom2rtk

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



I love this!!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Okay this is funny-
> 
> Those pictures on the wall are the princess parade dresses (with the Cindy Dress Mom2rtk wanted to see the back of)- and once again, you can ALMOST but not quite see the back of Cindy's dress!




Funny! I honed in on that right away! I actually drafted a post to tell YOU that, but must have missed hitting the "send" button! BOY, would I LOVE to have those prints to put up on the wall in my sewing room!!

And about the backs..... I"m starting to think it's some sort of diabolical plot not to let me see the back..... 

Anyone know if there's anyone I can beg to get a special photo op with the parade Cinderella????????? I'd LOVE to have a shot of the 2 of them from behind to post when I get back........


----------



## eeyore3847

stephie1012 said:


> wow love that!



thank you.. I really liked how the purple popped in this outfit... anastasia loves it too!



mom2rtk said:


> I love this!!



Jojo's bday is halloween so I love creating for the holiday....I can not wait for her to wear it at DL!

Lori


----------



## revrob

Hello, all!  I just wanted to lt you all know that I'm BAACK!  or sorta!  we're at my parents house, and we'll be home home tomorrow morning.  There's no way that I can go back through all of the pages that I've messed - so I'm starting here!  

We had a FABULOUS trip!  I'm WORN OUT!  But it's all good!  I've started drafting a trip report that will be posted real soon, I promise!


----------



## aimeeg

i12go2wdw said:


> This is my try at the bandana dress, the materials are all leftovers from a quilt DD13 and I made last year, they aren't a perfect match but who can tell when she is twirlling??
> first here is the well used quilt just incase you want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course we couldn't quilt it without putting in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front, I have shortened the elastic around the neck because the weight of the dress pulled it down a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the bandanas I have learned a few things that I will pass on. I soaked them in vinegar and water to help set the dye, dried them in the dryer then ironed them with a hot iron. I ironed them face down because the front seemed to kind of stick a bit, when I did iron them, this also helps to set the dye, they shrunk a huge amount, I would say over an inch each way, I could see then pucker and shrink as the iron touched them. Hope that helps someone.
> I also have a pink and orange peti-skirt meeting us at ASMU when we go in 9 days, thanks Aimeeg.




FANTASTIC!!!  They pettiskirt was made for this outfit. You did a great job. Have fun packing.  The petti is leaving Maryland in the AM. 



clairemolly said:


> Question for those of you who have made CarlaC's Flouncy Skirt Pattern -
> 
> I measured DDs waist (21', I think) and according to her chart I should make either a 2 or a 3.  She is 6 and wears a size 5/6 in pants, although mainly with adjustable waists.  Anyone else have this probelm?  What size should I make?  How does the sizing run?



My DD has a 22 inch waist. She is really tall. I would do the 5 and adjust the lenghth. You can always cut a bit of the elastic out too. 



stephie1012 said:


> has anyone appliqued on a ribbed shirt? I bought a bunch of tank top ribbed shirts for DS and was going to applique them, is it going to be a problem?



I find it is best to use sticky back stabilizer. It is more expensive but will save you a few headaches. They sell it in sheets and also a roll at Jo Ann's. If you have a coupon it is a great item to use it on. 



eeyore3847 said:


> seriously my dream job!!!!! I want those paintings on the wall for my kids rooms!!!
> 
> Lori



Wouldn't it be fun to do have a boutique meeting there? I have never been on that ride but soooooooooo will ride next time.


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! The maribou wasn't hard at all. I just zig zagged it directly on the finished item and it fluffed out to cover the stitches. Just keep in mind I haven't figured out yet how to wash it.....



One thing I've seen done for cuffs is to make them removable they could snap on when worn so they stay in place but are removed for washing. I don't know if that would work as well for the skirt hem. Mostly I've seen this done with faux fur cuffs since that can quickly look mangy after a couple washes.



revrob said:


> Hello, all!  I just wanted to lt you all know that I'm BAACK!  or sorta!  we're at my parents house, and we'll be home home tomorrow morning.  There's no way that I can go back through all of the pages that I've messed - so I'm starting here!
> 
> We had a FABULOUS trip!  I'm WORN OUT!  But it's all good!  I've started drafting a trip report that will be posted real soon, I promise!



Welcome back!


----------



## emcreative

*Welcome Back Shannon! *


----------



## clairemolly

aimeeg said:


> My DD has a 22 inch waist. She is really tall. I would do the 5 and adjust the lenghth. You can always cut a bit of the elastic out too.



Thanks!  That's what I was leaning towards but didn't know how well it would work.

She is part of why I wanted to start sewing.  She is starting first grade this month, but still only weighs 39 lbs and is only 44.5" tall.  It's hard to find clothes to fit her.  My youngest is tracking even smaller!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay so I'm still in what poohpigletCA calls my "staring at the fabric and talking to it mode" prior to embarking on the gazillion outfits I'm making for her girls.  We did find GREAT fabric for Fawn.  It's a batik, and although it has some pink in it it's primarily orange and yellow and PERFECT!  I'm so excited about it!

So I asked my 17 yo son what he thought.  I pulled up a photo of Fawn at Disneyland to show him.  Our conversation went like this:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I:  son look at her.  Tell me what you think about that color.
HE:  It's a lot of orange.
I:  well, I'm trying to match it.  Look at that fabric at your feet.  Is it the same colors?
HE:  yes, except yours has pink -- it'll look good, Mom.  You've still "got it".
HE: (looking at the picture more closely)  Hold up Mom.  Hold up.  This one, the Disneyland one, it's like...polyester.
I:  yes, it is.  It's actually lycra, like your sister's dance costumes used to be.
HE:  yeah, like stretchy.  Like polyester-double-knit.  And it sparkles.
I:  yeah, well the brown that I got to tie around her waist is sparkly.  You know son, it doesn't have to match perfectly.
HE:  Right.  It's just supposed to give that illusion.
I: (in a fake Southern accent a la Reese Witherspoon in Sweet Home Alabama)  "Your mama done raised you right!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

He's paid attention all his life!


----------



## Piper

clairemolly said:


> Question for those of you who have made CarlaC's Flouncy Skirt Pattern -
> 
> I measured DDs waist (21', I think) and according to her chart I should make either a 2 or a 3. She is 6 and wears a size 5/6 in pants, although mainly with adjustable waists. Anyone else have this probelm? What size should I make? How does the sizing run?


 
I go more by the hip size than the waist size.  (Actually I use which ever size fits the larger of the two measurements.)  It is easy to use smaller elastic.

Think this might be confusing:  What I mean is if the hip size is larger (like a 5)and the waist is a 3, I use the 5.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

FairyGoodMother- that was a AWESOME-proud-Mama moment!

Okay- so here are some more pics
Hannah-just cause I thought it was cute. I didnt make the outfit




I was vacuuming and when I turned it off I found DD dancing to my CD in the kitchen, and then she wanted her "pink skirt" and thus, she is learning to twirl....






then the sillyness broke out when she saw I was taking pics..






snow angels..


----------



## PaddingtonBear

i12go2wdw said:


> This is my try at the bandana dress, the materials are all leftovers from a quilt DD13 and I made last year, they aren't a perfect match but who can tell when she is twirlling??
> first here is the well used quilt just incase you want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course we couldn't quilt it without putting in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front, I have shortened the elastic around the neck because the weight of the dress pulled it down a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the bandanas I have learned a few things that I will pass on. I soaked them in vinegar and water to help set the dye, dried them in the dryer then ironed them with a hot iron. I ironed them face down because the front seemed to kind of stick a bit, when I did iron them, this also helps to set the dye, they shrunk a huge amount, I would say over an inch each way, I could see then pucker and shrink as the iron touched them. Hope that helps someone.
> I also have a pink and orange peti-skirt meeting us at ASMU when we go in 9 days, thanks Aimeeg.



Hello all,
 I guess I should introduce myself. I am a new sewer, just learning, in order to make some simple customs for this trip. I made my daughter two pillowcase dresses, one red gingham and one pink leopard print with minnie heads on them for our upcoming trip.
 I have been following this thread for awhile and I bought this same bandana to make a dress from. Can I ask how you made the skirt? What size are the squares? How many in each row? I really love the look of the dress and I know my daughter would just love it if I could do something like this.
Thanks!


----------



## Stephres

stephie1012 said:


> has anyone appliqued on a ribbed shirt? I bought a bunch of tank top ribbed shirts for DS and was going to applique them, is it going to be a problem?



I didn't have any problems, just make sure you use stabilizer and it doesn't peel off.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.



Cute!  So precious!  And great twirl factor


mpbest said:


> Here are some of the outfits I have been making for my son and his cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my son Garrett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our little mice in ther Mr. & Mrs. Mouse Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the best picture but his pants have a Mickey head on the leg and on the back pockets


The outfits are great, but holy cow, your family makes gorgeous kids! Your niece's hair is absolutely amazing!!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nicole - you seem to be able to plan a very special trip with lots of great surprises...I may have to pick your brain next year when we go.  I am all for going to WDW, but I did give up our return to Niagra Falls for our 10 years...so I want to make sure we make it special for us too this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I had some more pics from our June vacation I never posted...slack I know!
> 
> This is from our day #2 in MK.  I had a huge surprise for Katie...breakfast at CRT!  She had no clue you could even eat in the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned on making for her the same skirt I had made for one of the Big Gives.  She is a HUGE Sleeping beauty fan, and she loved this skirt and had asked me to make it for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I ran out of time mainly because we left a day early and I was making that skirt last.  But for a back up...I took Katie sewing machine and made a pair of princess shorts for her in the hotel room.  I really felt like a bad mom that I didn't get it done for her...it will get made much earlier this year as she said she still wants it for next year!
> 
> This was Epcot day 1...I loved these set...nothing real original, but I just love that fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Epcot day 2...tye die shirts that they love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some pics I took on the back lot tour...our dream jobs!!!!


The pics are great; love all your amazing ideas, too!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> mpbest- your daughter's hair is gorgeous! I like her outfit the best
> they are so cute all together. How many years you think you can keep them willing to do that?
> 
> okay- I found this while going thru photos- my first outfit for megan- a mccalls pattern I had this older woman helping me and Ill admit, she did a lot of it- although that was not my intent. but it was way too big, she was able to wear in the following year! nd the snap tape would not stay snapped! this was also the first photo I posted on this thread. I guess in 2007


Her first outfit wasn't Disney related?


eeyore3847 said:


> ok finished a couple of new outfits... working on 2 more at the moment
> Boo Minnie with and without the apron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the a little pumpkin patch dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> and my NBC set... anastasia loves this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Seriously cool!


clairemolly said:


> Thanks!  That's what I was leaning towards but didn't know how well it would work.
> 
> She is part of why I wanted to start sewing.  She is starting first grade this month, but still only weighs 39 lbs and is only 44.5" tall.  It's hard to find clothes to fit her.  My youngest is tracking even smaller!


If it makes you feel any better, DD is 9 1/2, 52 lb, 48 inches; DS is 7, 44 lb, 44 inches


fairygoodmother said:


> okay so I'm still in what poohpigletCA calls my "staring at the fabric and talking to it mode" prior to embarking on the gazillion outfits I'm making for her girls.  We did find GREAT fabric for Fawn.  It's a batik, and although it has some pink in it it's primarily orange and yellow and PERFECT!  I'm so excited about it!
> 
> So I asked my 17 yo son what he thought.  I pulled up a photo of Fawn at Disneyland to show him.  Our conversation went like this:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I:  son look at her.  Tell me what you think about that color.
> HE:  It's a lot of orange.
> I:  well, I'm trying to match it.  Look at that fabric at your feet.  Is it the same colors?
> HE:  yes, except yours has pink -- it'll look good, Mom.  You've still "got it".
> HE: (looking at the picture more closely)  Hold up Mom.  Hold up.  This one, the Disneyland one, it's like...polyester.
> I:  yes, it is.  It's actually lycra, like your sister's dance costumes used to be.
> HE:  yeah, like stretchy.  Like polyester-double-knit.  And it sparkles.
> I:  yeah, well the brown that I got to tie around her waist is sparkly.  You know son, it doesn't have to match perfectly.
> HE:  Right.  It's just supposed to give that illusion.
> I: (in a fake Southern accent a la Reese Witherspoon in Sweet Home Alabama)  "Your mama done raised you right!"
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> He's paid attention all his life!



OMG I love that!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> FairyGoodMother- that was a AWESOME-proud-Mama moment!
> 
> Okay- so here are some more pics
> Hannah-just cause I thought it was cute. I didnt make the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was vacuuming and when I turned it off I found DD dancing to my CD in the kitchen, and then she wanted her "pink skirt" and thus, she is learning to twirl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the sillyness broke out when she saw I was taking pics..



So sweet; I love the one where it's all just pouffy pettiskirt w/ the little moccasins above; priceless.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> No need to switch your ADR's just make another outfit!  Kids get messy during the day so she can change before dinner.  How about a Lady and the Tramp outfit since Mama Melrose has Italian food?



My girls have a very kind Auntie (Fairygoodmother) who does all of their sewing. We are going for 10 days and I have 2 girls. I was trying to whittle Aunties sewing list to 5 outfits per girls (which I still think is a lot of sewing). Darla had the talk with me last night at the fabric store that she is the one sewing and if she wants to make 15 outfits per girl than I am to just let her. 

However, I do not want to add any additional outfits than whatever she is already doing. Our current ADR's are:

CRT: The girls do not know about this
Ohana: Sierra's pick
Princess Storybook breakfast: Girls both picked 
1900 PF: Olivia's pick
Crystal Palace: Recommended by Disers
Whispering Canyon: In our hotel
Mama Melrose: Hubby's pick
Rose & Crown: Hubby's pick

The other night we where looking at menus and hubby is not finding anything he likes at Mama Melrose or Rose & Crown. The 2 restaurants he chose. 

I got up at 4:00 am on our 90 days to make the ADR's. So I might switch Mama Melrose to 50's Prime Time and Rose & Crown to something else in Epcot depending on what is available.


----------



## disneymomof1

Finally I have a few things to share.  But first to comment on all the lovely creations recently posted, everything is gorgeous.  

First up is Carla C's tunic, DD isn't home to model but I love it.  It turned out so much better than I expected, just remember I am a beginner, so please be kind !!









Next up is a portrait peasant in western print for Hoop Dee Doo, I will finish it off with a lightweight denim flouncy skirt, I just need to go to Joanns for the denim !!





Next up is a portrait peasant in a patchwork fabric.  I love this fabric, I got it at Joann's, it is so pretty.





And last but certainly not least my mickey stripwork twirl created using mysweetsunshines blog tutorial, so easy and I love it and so does DD.  I think I will try to find a white or orange shirt and do a mickey head in buttons to finish this off.  I will only be off work another two weeks with my broken ankle so I have got to get my butt in gear and finish up DD outfits for the trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi Marah!
Some of our faves have been:
1 TS
Boma
Le Cellier
Tuttu Italia
Biergarten
Akurshus (breakfast or early lunch are our faves, 'cause then the WS is empty for pics)
Chef Mickeys (had a bad CM experience, but otherwise good)
Crystal Palace
Kona Cafe'
O'hanas
2TS
Jiko
Citrico's
CRT: not so much the food, just- hey, it's the castle


----------



## emcreative

How is Le Cellier then? Is it worth taking 5 kids?

Hubby and I had reservations for an anniversary dinner but we had to cancel


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I didn't have any problems, just make sure you use stabilizer and it doesn't peel off.


That is just so cute.


disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have a few things to share.  But first to comment on all the lovely creations recently posted, everything is gorgeous.
> 
> First up is Carla C's tunic, DD isn't home to model but I love it.  It turned out so much better than I expected, just remember I am a beginner, so please be kind !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in western print for Hoop Dee Doo, I will finish it off with a lightweight denim flouncy skirt, I just need to go to Joanns for the denim !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in a patchwork fabric.  I love this fabric, I got it at Joann's, it is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but certainly not least my mickey stripwork twirl created using mysweetsunshines blog tutorial, so easy and I love it and so does DD.  I think I will try to find a white or orange shirt and do a mickey head in buttons to finish this off.  I will only be off work another two weeks with my broken ankle so I have got to get my butt in gear and finish up DD outfits for the trip.



Wow, you have been very busy and it all looks great!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> ok finished a couple of new outfits... working on 2 more at the moment
> Boo Minnie with and without the apron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the a little pumpkin patch dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, I love your outfits and your daughter is so happy looking wearing them.



eeyore3847 said:


> and my NBC set... anastasia loves this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Ok, just adopt me and sew for me please.  Very very adorable.
Is this all hand applique???


----------



## Stephres

I wouldn't take kids, it's kind of boring for them. I think it is *ok;* definitely not worth the hype. A lot of people love it though. We always saved it for our date night when the kids were in the kids' club but we haven't been able to get in at all the past few trips.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> T
> We love the boardwalk for food- Check out Spoodles, I was surprised at how much we enjoyed it-I loved the funnel cakes with chocolate and ice cream at night and then watching the jugglers, piano player on bike, etc.
> heres DH with a truffle


We have the same matching shirts that your DH is wearing.  I got the dress for me and the shirts for the boys.


----------



## clairemolly

Piper said:


> I go more by the hip size than the waist size.  (Actually I use which ever size fits the larger of the two measurements.)  It is easy to use smaller elastic.
> 
> Think this might be confusing:  What I mean is if the hip size is larger (like a 5)and the waist is a 3, I use the 5.



Thanks, but I went back and looked at where I wrote down her measurements...22.5 IS her hip measurement!  Her waist is even smaller.  I am just going to make the 5 and make the elastic shorter.  If it is too big she can always grow into it...by the time she's 10!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> How is Le Cellier then? Is it worth taking 5 kids?
> 
> Hubby and I had reservations for an anniversary dinner but we had to cancel



We went last time and DS fell asleep.  LeCellier gave us a bottle of champagne and told us to celebrate.  We looked puzzled and the table attendant said because our son fell asleep.  

The manager stopped by to say hi and it was just wonderful.  Of course with children is good also.


----------



## clairemolly

Stephres said:


> I wouldn't take kids, it's kind of boring for them. I think it is *ok;* definitely not worth the hype. A lot of people love it though. We always saved it for our date night when the kids were in the kids' club but we haven't been able to get in at all the past few trips.



We did Le Cellier in Oct when the girls were 5 and 10 months.  They did very well.  Claire is a steak eater though, so she was in heaven.  We had an awesome waiter who helped keep them entertained.  I also had a little notepad and pencil in my bag so Claire could write or play tic-tac-toe, so maybe that helped?


----------



## LouiesMama

Just a super quick drive-by to scream out...

WENDY!!!  I love the tunic that you made for your mom!!!!

She is absolutely beautiful...the quintessential Patrica!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Rymer

2cutekidz said:


> It's a Euro pattern that is ony availabe online.  It's an actual pattern not an ebook - and you have to trace out the pattern.  Don't let that intimidate you though it's a very easy pattern.  I got mine on etsy for under $9 with shipping.  You can Google Farbenmix Vida and online stores will pop up that carry it, or try ebay and etsy.



oh boy....an actual pattern that I have to trace out? I might have to wait on that! LOL!! Thank you so much for the information. I appreciate it.  you ladies are always so sweet.  thanks.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

poohnpigletCA said:


> My girls have a very kind Auntie (Fairygoodmother) who does all of their sewing. We are going for 10 days and I have 2 girls. I was trying to whittle Aunties sewing list to 5 outfits per girls (which I still think is a lot of sewing). Darla had the talk with me last night at the fabric store that she is the one sewing and if she wants to make 15 outfits per girl than I am to just let her.
> 
> However, I do not want to add any additional outfits than whatever she is already doing. Our current ADR's are:
> 
> CRT: The girls do not know about this
> Ohana: Sierra's pick
> Princess Storybook breakfast: Girls both picked
> 1900 PF: Olivia's pick
> Crystal Palace: Recommended by Disers
> Whispering Canyon: In our hotel
> Mama Melrose: Hubby's pick
> Rose & Crown: Hubby's pick
> 
> The other night we where looking at menus and hubby is not finding anything he likes at Mama Melrose or Rose & Crown. The 2 restaurants he chose.
> 
> I got up at 4:00 am on our 90 days to make the ADR's. So I might switch Mama Melrose to 50's Prime Time and Rose & Crown to something else in Epcot depending on what is available.


Wow 4:00 am!  

I haven't eaten at Mama Melrose or 50's Prime Time, but 50's Prime Time gets really good reviews on the Dining Review Boards.  We have eaten at Rose & Crown a couple times.  The first time we liked it a lot, the second time we sat outside and is was way too hot out. We like to try new places on our trips so we are eating at Hollywood Brown Derby and Tutto Italia.  We have eaten at Sci Fi Dine In Theatre and the kids love that place.  It is really neat.

Are the girls outfits a surprise?  Or do you know what she is creating?


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally finished the Patricia Tunic and gave it to my mom for her birthday present!! She really like it and said it was very comfortable!! What do you think??



I saw Carla's post and had to look this up so I could see!  You did a FABULOUS job!  It looks so great on your mom!  I love the fabric you used - and the fit looks great!
Don't you love the pattern?  I ended up taking two Patricia's with me to WDW and wish I had a whole suitcase full.  They were so comfortable to wear.  LOVE them!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Rymer said:


> oh boy....an actual pattern that I have to trace out? I might have to wait on that! LOL!! Thank you so much for the information. I appreciate it.  you ladies are always so sweet.  thanks.




I was hesitant to buy it at first because of that, but really it's easy.  I use regular printer paper, and tape the pieces together if I need a longer pattern piece.


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> How is Le Cellier then? Is it worth taking 5 kids?
> 
> Hubby and I had reservations for an anniversary dinner but we had to cancel



Le Celuilar is rally good but if your kids dont like steak i would find something different for them we took our granddaughters and they really didnt like it it is more along the adult flavor i think my hubby loves it we are going on this trip, t-rex at downtown is a really neat place and the food is good to but i dont know if it is on the dining plan yet


----------



## 3huskymom

emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)



Ok, I will have a bunch of dining reviews on my  lavender ladybug blog as I  work on my  trip report. 
We usually do breakfast and dinner ADRs

Some must do's for us are Crystal Palace(breakfast or dinner), 1900 Park Faire, we usually do dinner but did breakfast and loved that too. We love the Biergarten in Germany in EPCOT. I think your family would  like that. We tried the Whispering Canyon Cafe at the Wilderness Lodge and I think it would fit your family really well. It was a lot of fun, but loud (if that's a sensory concern). The only thing we really haven't liked is  Tusker House breakfast in AK. We like the Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club, the clambake dinner is yummy and breakfast with the characters was good (very convenient to EPCOT)

Hidden gem: The Plaza Restaurant in MK, we had an awesome, quiet lunch here. 

We got back from our trip yesterday and as I said I'll be working on our trip report on my  lavender ladybug blog. I have Day 1 done so far. 

I took some Cinderella pics as per the discussion of her dress and the back yesterday. Hope this helps!
Stage Show




Parade
















Close-Ups








It looks like it does have ties/tails to it


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.



You do a GREAT job - your daughters are just BEAUTIFUL!!! Have an awesome trip!



LouiesMama said:


> Just a super quick drive-by to scream out...
> 
> WENDY!!!  I love the tunic that you made for your mom!!!!
> 
> She is absolutely beautiful...the quintessential Patrica!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!!!



WOW - thank you Carla!! I was trying to put it on the Flikr site, but couldnt really figure it out......any tips from anyone?


----------



## bentleygirl22

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.





i12go2wdw said:


> This is my try at the bandana dress, the materials are all leftovers from a quilt DD13 and I made last year, they aren't a perfect match but who can tell when she is twirlling??
> first here is the well used quilt just incase you want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course we couldn't quilt it without putting in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front, I have shortened the elastic around the neck because the weight of the dress pulled it down a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After working with the bandanas I have learned a few things that I will pass on. I soaked them in vinegar and water to help set the dye, dried them in the dryer then ironed them with a hot iron. I ironed them face down because the front seemed to kind of stick a bit, when I did iron them, this also helps to set the dye, they shrunk a huge amount, I would say over an inch each way, I could see then pucker and shrink as the iron touched them. Hope that helps someone.
> I also have a pink and orange peti-skirt meeting us at ASMU when we go in 9 days, thanks Aimeeg.





eeyore3847 said:


> ok finished a couple of new outfits... working on 2 more at the moment
> Boo Minnie with and without the apron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the a little pumpkin patch dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori





disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have a few things to share.  But first to comment on all the lovely creations recently posted, everything is gorgeous.
> 
> First up is Carla C's tunic, DD isn't home to model but I love it.  It turned out so much better than I expected, just remember I am a beginner, so please be kind !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in western print for Hoop Dee Doo, I will finish it off with a lightweight denim flouncy skirt, I just need to go to Joanns for the denim !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in a patchwork fabric.  I love this fabric, I got it at Joann's, it is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but certainly not least my mickey stripwork twirl created using mysweetsunshines blog tutorial, so easy and I love it and so does DD.  I think I will try to find a white or orange shirt and do a mickey head in buttons to finish this off.  I will only be off work another two weeks with my broken ankle so I have got to get my butt in gear and finish up DD outfits for the trip.





Everyones outfits are super cute...


----------



## kimmylaj

help pretty please with sugar on top
my friend just brought over a machine she inherited from her grandma. it is a visetti. i am at a complete loss as to how to help her use it.  i think i kind of have it threaded by this side load bobbin is killing me. any advice?  thanks


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have a few things to share.  But first to comment on all the lovely creations recently posted, everything is gorgeous.
> 
> First up is Carla C's tunic, DD isn't home to model but I love it.  It turned out so much better than I expected, just remember I am a beginner, so please be kind !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in western print for Hoop Dee Doo, I will finish it off with a lightweight denim flouncy skirt, I just need to go to Joanns for the denim !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in a patchwork fabric.  I love this fabric, I got it at Joann's, it is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but certainly not least my mickey stripwork twirl created using mysweetsunshines blog tutorial, so easy and I love it and so does DD.  I think I will try to find a white or orange shirt and do a mickey head in buttons to finish this off.  I will only be off work another two weeks with my broken ankle so I have got to get my butt in gear and finish up DD outfits for the trip.


These are so cute!  I can't wait to see the bandanna top w/ the skirt!



emcreative said:


> How is Le Cellier then? Is it worth taking 5 kids?
> 
> Hubby and I had reservations for an anniversary dinner but we had to cancel


We're a "weird" family in that it's more difficult to have dinner out with our kids so, of course, we try to do it more often.  Must be my masochistic streak.  We use several strategies to keep them engaged. 1. food early and often.  Le Cellier is good for this because they give you bread lots of different kinds, too; we love the pretzel bread! 2. bring crayons 3. bring a deck of cards 4. bring an iphone w/ disney movies on it with these strategies will ensure a lovely, tasty dinner; especially if you like cheese soup and steak (great; now I'm hungry)


3huskymom said:


> Ok, I will have a bunch of dining reviews on my  lavender ladybug blog as I  work on my  trip report.
> We usually do breakfast and dinner ADRs
> 
> Some must do's for us are Crystal Palace(breakfast or dinner), 1900 Park Faire, we usually do dinner but did breakfast and loved that too. We love the Biergarten in Germany in EPCOT. I think your family would  like that. We tried the Whispering Canyon Cafe at the Wilderness Lodge and I think it would fit your family really well. It was a lot of fun, but loud (if that's a sensory concern). The only thing we really haven't liked is  Tusker House breakfast in AK. We like the Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club, the clambake dinner is yummy and breakfast with the characters was good (very convenient to EPCOT)
> 
> Hidden gem: The Plaza Restaurant in MK, we had an awesome, quiet lunch here.
> 
> We got back from our trip yesterday and as I said I'll be working on our trip report on my  lavender ladybug blog. I have Day 1 done so far.
> 
> I took some Cinderella pics as per the discussion of her dress and the back yesterday. Hope this helps!
> Stage Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it does have ties/tails to it



Impressive photos!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow 4:00 am!
> 
> I haven't eaten at Mama Melrose or 50's Prime Time, but 50's Prime Time gets really good reviews on the Dining Review Boards.  We have eaten at Rose & Crown a couple times.  The first time we liked it a lot, the second time we sat outside and is was way too hot out. We like to try new places on our trips so we are eating at Hollywood Brown Derby and Tutto Italia.  We have eaten at Sci Fi Dine In Theatre and the kids love that place.  It is really neat.
> 
> Are the girls outfits a surprise?  Or do you know what she is creating?



This is our first trip to Disney World so I think my planning has kicked into high gear. At Disneyland you do not have to make your ADR's nearly as early and I thought for DW I had to make them on my 90 day mark. 

Since I go to the fabric store with her to buy the fabric I do have a general idea of what she is making. The girls also put in requests like Anastasia and Drizella. For the day we go to Mama melrose I know she is making them black & white outfits. I think more than the outfits not matching the theme I am a little freaked out about the 5 yo eating spaghetti in a black and white outfit.  Even if Darla only puts white in the back you know she would somehow get sauce back there. Although her sister walked around Disneyland all day in this......




and it was still white at the end of the day! She even had melty ice cream.

I just love that there are other people that understand moving ADR's based on their outfits.


----------



## PrincessMickey

emcreative said:


> How is Le Cellier then? Is it worth taking 5 kids?
> 
> Hubby and I had reservations for an anniversary dinner but we had to cancel



We took the boys in June. They are not steak eaters but they found something they liked. I think you would be alright taking the kids there.


----------



## mom2rtk

3huskymom said:


> It looks like it does have ties/tails to it




YEAH!! THANK YOU!!!! (OK... Am I pathetic, or what???) I really thought it had no tails, but now I see they are long and flowing.... Now I just need a bit of time to finish it up.... The sickness overtook me yesterday though, and I ordered more of the mesh overlay fabric. I want to take the skirt off and do a double layer of the mesh......... I'll post pics when it's done!

Mission accomplished! Thanks again!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I had this Mickey made and delivered to our table at California Grille- we used to ALWAYS book a table to view the fireworks from and celebrate our anniversary- but then they stopped turning down the lights and playing the MK music- and it wasnt quite as magical.
> I was then able to have them take Mickey back and deliver to our room with the strawberries.



The two times we went to Cali Grill was July 2006 and August 2008 and both of those times they were dimming the lights and playing the music inside the restaurant and on the bridge   PS love the look of those strawberry's YUM!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah-just cause I thought it was cute. I didnt make the outfit


Look at how big and extra gorgeous she is getting!!!  I also love the pictures of your older DD twirling in her Petti


----------



## 3huskymom

mom2rtk said:


> YEAH!! THANK YOU!!!! (OK... Am I pathetic, or what???) I really thought it had no tails, but now I see they are long and flowing.... Now I just need a bit of time to finish it up.... The sickness overtook me yesterday though, and I ordered more of the mesh overlay fabric. I want to take the skirt off and do a double layer of the mesh......... I'll post pics when it's done!
> 
> Mission accomplished! Thanks again!



No problem I was happy to help. We had a late flight yesterday so we sat and watched the parade on Main Street before leaving for the airport. SO why not take some pics for you! Check out this pic of the castle from the end of the castle stage show.




 BTW, I still like the Where Dreams Come True parade from last year


----------



## mom2rtk

3huskymom said:


> No problem I was happy to help. We had a late flight yesterday so we sat and watched the parade on Main Street before leaving for the airport. SO why not take some pics for you! Check out this pic of the castle from the end of the castle stage show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I still like the Where Dreams Come True parade from last year




GORGEOUS shot! I can't wait to be there again myself!

Many thanks again!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Lisa-Love the outfits you posted!  That AGD Vida is too cute!

Wendy-great beach photos!



emcreative said:


> *Ladies and Tom*
> 
> As you've long ago probably figured out I'm an OBSESSIVE planner.  I don't really mind so much if we don't stick to the plan, I just LOVE planning!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of places for us to eat this next trip where we've never gone before.  Please let me know a place you NEVER miss (or hate when you do!)  Tell us about your experience and why it was so great for you (pictures, including food are appreciated).
> 
> Things to keep in mind:
> 1.  We're on Deluxe Dining so cost isn't a consideration.
> 2.  We will have kids ages 14, 11, 9, 3, and 2 at time of travel
> 3.  We're staying at CSR but will hit ALL parks and don't mind doing resorts (we have 7 park days and 2 travel days)
> 4.  ADRs we have done before include: CRTx2, Hollywood and Vine (Fantasmic), Crystal Palace Breakfast, Akershus breakfast,  Hoop de Doo.
> *5.  ABILITY TO DO EVEN MORE PLANNING WITH AWESOME CUSTOMS IS A PLUS!* (and NOW you know why I brought this question to y'all first!!!)


My favorite ADR is an 8:00am for Crystal Palace on a day the MK opens at 9:00am.  I love walking up a nearly empty Main Street.

I think the food is good at Cape May for breakfast but I've had "issues" with the characters-I've always had problems seeing them all but I haven't been since they replaced Chip & Dale with Donald.

My kids LOVE Garden Grill and the characters are outstanding but the food isn't great.

We enjoy Boma.  I haven't been there for breakfast in a while but it was great the times I have gone.

OHana breakfast is nice in that it served family style-kind of nice not to have to deal with a buffet with the kids.

I LOVE the atmosphere of the California Grill.  I do take my kids and they enjoy it too.  We book the first available ADR so the kids aren't too tired or cranky.  My DS just said today he thinks California Grill was his favorite thing about our most recent trip-better than any ride and even the fishing trip wedid on the Seven Seas Lagoon.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.


So adorable!!!!!



i12go2wdw said:


> This is my try at the bandana dress, the materials are all leftovers from a quilt DD13 and I made last year, they aren't a perfect match but who can tell when she is twirlling??
> first here is the well used quilt just incase you want to see
> here is the dress


Great job!  Love the quilt & quilting too!



mpbest said:


> Here are some of the outfits I have been making for my son and his cousins.
> A picture of Sierra by herself to show the skirt


Love everything you posted-this is my favorite!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I had some more pics from our June vacation I never posted...slack I know!
> 
> This is from our day #2 in MK.  I had a huge surprise for Katie...breakfast at CRT!  She had no clue you could even eat in the castle.


Great pictures!  Looks like a great trip!




eeyore3847 said:


> ok finished a couple of new outfits... working on 2 more at the moment
> Boo Minnie with and without the apron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the a little pumpkin patch dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> and my NBC set... anastasia loves this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cool!



disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have a few things to share.  But first to comment on all the lovely creations recently posted, everything is gorgeous.
> 
> First up is Carla C's tunic, DD isn't home to model but I love it.  It turned out so much better than I expected, just remember I am a beginner, so please be kind !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in western print for Hoop Dee Doo, I will finish it off with a lightweight denim flouncy skirt, I just need to go to Joanns for the denim !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a portrait peasant in a patchwork fabric.  I love this fabric, I got it at Joann's, it is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but certainly not least my mickey stripwork twirl created using mysweetsunshines blog tutorial, so easy and I love it and so does DD.  I think I will try to find a white or orange shirt and do a mickey head in buttons to finish this off.  I will only be off work another two weeks with my broken ankle so I have got to get my butt in gear and finish up DD outfits for the trip.


WOW!  Love everything!  Love all your fabrics!



Rymer said:


> oh boy....an actual pattern that I have to trace out? I might have to wait on that! LOL!! Thank you so much for the information. I appreciate it.  you ladies are always so sweet.  thanks.


It really isn't that hard and the pattern is so cute!


----------



## i12go2wdw

PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello all,
> I guess I should introduce myself. I am a new sewer, just learning, in order to make some simple customs for this trip. I made my daughter two pillowcase dresses, one red gingham and one pink leopard print with minnie heads on them for our upcoming trip.
> I have been following this thread for awhile and I bought this same bandana to make a dress from. Can I ask how you made the skirt? What size are the squares? How many in each row? I really love the look of the dress and I know my daughter would just love it if I could do something like this.
> Thanks!



Thanks, I was going for an 18 inch long skirt so I did the squares 6 inches each, I did 10 in the first row, 20 in the second and 40 in the third. I know a lot of people do 10 in each row but do the first row 6 inches, the second row 12 wide by 6 and the third 24 wide by 6. The second way the seams line up if you gather right. I had already cut out the squares by the time I read that part, I am still pretty new to all this boutique stuff too. The body of the dress is Carla C's Simply sweet halter style. It was a lot of gathering, so much so that when it came time for the ruffle on the bottom I hand pleated it as I sewed and it took only 30 minutes instead of hours (but don't tell anyone).
Hope that helps, if you have anymore questions please ask.
Christine


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have used a few. Peggy's SweetNMore (no longer in bis- she now works at Disney Florist) which is where this came from. I like Disney Florist for several reasons- I can have food put in it, they deliver it to the room- no calling the front desk, and lets say theres something you HAVE to have, but disneyflorist doesnt have it- ask for a manager and they can give you the okay to call disney merchendise, purchase the item and send it to the florist to put in your basket.
> The only thing I have noticed, in past years the designers are not as creative with offering suggestions and are more order takers. I always customize.
> My suggestion- be original- don't use the mickey shaped basket, ask what elese they have to offer- some things I have used
> sand pail, WDW embroidered bag, lunch/cooler sack- I like using items that will be used again.
> For a Big Give I did piggy banks, and they just put them on a plate- I didnt want them to worry about carrying a basket, or leaving one behind- they are as much as a bag! and they can be delivered to restaurants, fireworks boats (well Ive only done food to that) or be in your room on a specific day.





Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> We're a "weird" family in that it's more difficult to have dinner out with our kids so, of course, we try to do it more often.  Must be my masochistic streak.  We use several strategies to keep them engaged. 1. food early and often.  Le Cellier is good for this because they give you bread lots of different kinds, too; we love the pretzel bread! 2. bring crayons 3. bring a deck of cards 4. bring an iphone w/ disney movies on it with these strategies will ensure a lovely, tasty dinner; especially if you like cheese soup and steak (great; now I'm hungry)



I love steak, the kids are "eh" either way about it.  Oh and we didn't have to cancel Le Cellier because of the kids last time, other issues stopped us (long story).


*Pettiskirt questions:*

So I am getting Hannah her first Pettiskirt- Okay she does have a short white one but that's it, it's more of an "under things only" skirt.  I am having trouble deciding though- I like the look of the red with black fluff, but I think she' ll get more use out of an all black.*  What do you thinK?*

Also, I want it longish on her, but her waist is tiny.  She is only 22.5 inches there.  That would only be 13 inches long.*  Do y'all think 16 inches is long enough?*


----------



## LisaZoe

emcreative said:


> I love steak, the kids are "eh" either way about it.  Oh and we didn't have to cancel Le Cellier because of the kids last time, other issues stopped us (long story).
> 
> 
> *Pettiskirt questions:*
> 
> So I am getting Hannah her first Pettiskirt- Okay she does have a short white one but that's it, it's more of an "under things only" skirt.  I am having trouble deciding though- I like the look of the red with black fluff, but I think she' ll get more use out of an all black.*  What do you thinK?*
> 
> Also, I want it longish on her, but her waist is tiny.  She is only 22.5 inches there.  That would only be 13 inches long.*  Do y'all think 16 inches is long enough?*



Mmmm, steak...

Not sure if this is standard on most pettiskirt brands but Zoe's has a button & buttonhole on the elastic so we can adjust the waist easily. I'd say get the length you want and the waist can be made to fit in some way.


----------



## emcreative

LisaZoe said:


> Mmmm, steak...
> 
> Not sure if this is standard on most pettiskirt brands but Zoe's has a button & buttonhole on the elastic so we can adjust the waist easily. I'd say get the length you want and the waist can be made to fit in some way.



I can order a specific length up to 16 inches with no extra charge but  I guess I'm having trouble "seeing" the length in my head (and she's, of course, in bed!)


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> I can order a specific length up to 16 inches with no extra charge but  I guess I'm having trouble "seeing" the length in my head (and she's, of course, in bed!)



How old is Hannah?  Emily's skirt on this set was 15 inches so this petti is probably around 16.  It's not a super full petti though, it's a Disney store one.  It will give you an idea on length though  (at least on a almost 7 yo.)


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> How old is Hannah?  Emily's skirt on this set was 15 inches so this petti is probably around 16.  It's not a super full petti though, it's a Disney store one.  It will give you an idea on length though  (at least on a almost 7 yo.)



Thank you, that does help!  She's 8 but not very big for her age.  I looked up the measurements I had for her but all I had was her total height (51 inches) and shoulder to knee (27.5 inches)


----------



## aimeeg

emcreative said:


> Thank you, that does help!  She's 8 but not very big for her age.  I looked up the measurements I had for her but all I had was her total height (51 inches) and shoulder to knee (27.5 inches)



Our Hannah's are pretty close in height. Mine is 48ish- maybe a little taller now. I cannot get that child to stop growing! LOL 

Her skirts are 15 inches or a medium. I like that length on her so I think the 16 will be fine. Now her sisters are smalls and Hannah can still wear them. I just adjust the waist. I think they look cute slightly shorter with a tank top.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Thank you, that does help!  She's 8 but not very big for her age.  I looked up the measurements I had for her but all I had was her total height (51 inches) and shoulder to knee (27.5 inches)



Emily is (almost) 7 and about a 6 in height.  I think she's about 48" or 49" tall (And has a 21 inch waist) .


----------



## teresajoy

mpbest said:


> Here are some of the outfits I have been making for my son and his cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my son Garrett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A princess dress for the princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Great outfits!! And what gorgeous kids!! You nieces hair is beautiful! 



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> I am thinking of joining this. You wonderful ladies helped my friend and her family out when they went on their Make-A-Wish trip this past march.
> 
> I dont sew (grandma does)
> 
> But i do scrapbook and have loads of disney stuff to donate.
> 
> If you can use some autograph books and the such please  let me know.
> 
> When i try to register it says i didnt put in the right code thing.



I registered everyone that was trying to sign up today, try logging in now. The password is cAseSensitVe .



fairygoodmother said:


> okay so I'm still in what poohpigletCA calls my "staring at the fabric and talking to it mode" prior to embarking on the gazillion outfits I'm making for her girls.  We did find GREAT fabric for Fawn.  It's a batik, and although it has some pink in it it's primarily orange and yellow and PERFECT!  I'm so excited about it!
> 
> So I asked my 17 yo son what he thought.  I pulled up a photo of Fawn at Disneyland to show him.  Our conversation went like this:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I:  son look at her.  Tell me what you think about that color.
> HE:  It's a lot of orange.
> I:  well, I'm trying to match it.  Look at that fabric at your feet.  Is it the same colors?
> HE:  yes, except yours has pink -- it'll look good, Mom.  You've still "got it".
> HE: (looking at the picture more closely)  Hold up Mom.  Hold up.  This one, the Disneyland one, it's like...polyester.
> I:  yes, it is.  It's actually lycra, like your sister's dance costumes used to be.
> HE:  yeah, like stretchy.  Like polyester-double-knit.  And it sparkles.
> I:  yeah, well the brown that I got to tie around her waist is sparkly.  You know son, it doesn't have to match perfectly.
> HE:  Right.  It's just supposed to give that illusion.
> I: (in a fake Southern accent a la Reese Witherspoon in Sweet Home Alabama)  "Your mama done raised you right!"
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> He's paid attention all his life!



I think 17 year old boys are very entertaining! I love it! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> FairyGoodMother- that was a AWESOME-proud-Mama moment!
> 
> Okay- so here are some more pics
> Hannah-just cause I thought it was cute. I didnt make the outfit



What cutie pies! 



PaddingtonBear said:


> Hello all,
> I guess I should introduce myself. I am a new sewer, just learning, in order to make some simple customs for this trip. I made my daughter two pillowcase dresses, one red gingham and one pink leopard print with minnie heads on them for our upcoming trip.
> I have been following this thread for awhile and I bought this same bandana to make a dress from. Can I ask how you made the skirt? What size are the squares? How many in each row? I really love the look of the dress and I know my daughter would just love it if I could do something like this.
> Thanks!







disneymomof1 said:


> Finally I have a few things to share.  But first to comment on all the lovely creations recently posted, everything is gorgeous.
> 
> First up is Carla C's tunic, DD isn't home to model but I love it.  It turned out so much better than I expected, just remember I am a beginner, so please be kind !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next



WOW!!!These are all just adorable!!! I love the western top! 



emcreative said:


> I love steak, the kids are "eh" either way about it.  Oh and we didn't have to cancel Le Cellier because of the kids last time, other issues stopped us (long story).
> 
> 
> *Pettiskirt questions:*
> 
> So I am getting Hannah her first Pettiskirt- Okay she does have a short white one but that's it, it's more of an "under things only" skirt.  I am having trouble deciding though- I like the look of the red with black fluff, but I think she' ll get more use out of an all black.*  What do you thinK?*
> 
> Also, I want it longish on her, but her waist is tiny.  She is only 22.5 inches there.  That would only be 13 inches long.*  Do y'all think 16 inches is long enough?*



I always say go with some color on the fluff! You can get up to three colors on there too, if you want. My girls wear their pettis alone more than under things. 

Like Lisa said, the pettis have a buttonhole at one end, and then a slit to put it in. Sometimes I will sew buttonholes in the elastic if I want to tighten it, but usually I will just cut a slit in the elastic (a lazy buttonhole) and that works fine!


You will want the petti an inch or so longer than the outfit she is wearing it under. 




LisaZoe said:


> Mmmm, steak...
> 
> Not sure if this is standard on most pettiskirt brands but Zoe's has a button & buttonhole on the elastic so we can adjust the waist easily. I'd say get the length you want and the waist can be made to fit in some way.



Yep, what Lisa said!


----------



## teresajoy

100AcrePrincess said:


> All of it is adorable, but I have to say I really like you top.  Of course, I'm a bit partial to that fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie was quite impressed with all the dots.  I was never happy with how mine fit though.  I like yours much better.
> 
> ETA:  I'm obviously waaaay behind, but I wanted to let you know that I'll be praying for your FIL.



We look like twins!  I always loved that top of yours!


----------



## ibesue

Hi all, just a quick drive by post.  Wow, everything has been wonderful!  I love reading, I have just been too distracted to post!  

For those who remember, my DH was having some medical issues.  Well he is finally having his gall bladder out tomorrow.  This week has been a bunch of tests getting ready for the surgery.  His liver enzymes were still elevated, so he had a MRI on Tuesday afternoon.  Thankfully, all they could find were gall stones!  

So, if you have an extra prayer or two, can you send it our way.  Thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## mom2rtk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Since I go to the fabric store with her to buy the fabric I do have a general idea of what she is making. The girls also put in requests like Anastasia and Drizella. For the day we go to Mama melrose I know she is making them black & white outfits. I think more than the outfits not matching the theme I am a little freaked out about the 5 yo eating spaghetti in a black and white outfit.  Even if Darla only puts white in the back you know she would somehow get sauce back there. Although her sister walked around Disneyland all day in this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was still white at the end of the day! She even had melty ice cream.
> 
> I just love that there are other people that understand moving ADR's based on their outfits.



I can't wait to see Anastasia and Drizella! Did you stay with your October trip dates??? Too bad we can't be there at the same time. Wouldn't we have fun together at 1900 PF??? My daughter's Lady Tremaine costume is half done.....


----------



## lovesdumbo

ibesue said:


> For those who remember, my DH was having some medical issues.  Well he is finally having his gall bladder out tomorrow.  This week has been a bunch of tests getting ready for the surgery.  His liver enzymes were still elevated, so he had a MRI on Tuesday afternoon.  Thankfully, all they could find were gall stones!
> 
> So, if you have an extra prayer or two, can you send it our way.  Thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!



Prayers sent your way!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> How is Le Cellier then? Is it worth taking 5 kids?
> 
> Hubby and I had reservations for an anniversary dinner but we had to cancel


I say go for it if you want.  Though we are the type parent that take our kids every where and always have.  They are great in fancy places.  
I ahve heard that is it hard to get a table tere for more then 4 since the place is small.  though I say go for it.

 keep in mind this is coming from a vegetarian!
DH picked this place



3huskymom said:


> No problem I was happy to help. We had a late flight yesterday so we sat and watched the parade on Main Street before leaving for the airport. SO why not take some pics for you! Check out this pic of the castle from the end of the castle stage show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I still like the Where Dreams Come True parade from last year


WOw what a great picture!


ibesue said:


> Hi all, just a quick drive by post.  Wow, everything has been wonderful!  I love reading, I have just been too distracted to post!
> 
> For those who remember, my DH was having some medical issues.  Well he is finally having his gall bladder out tomorrow.  This week has been a bunch of tests getting ready for the surgery.  His liver enzymes were still elevated, so he had a MRI on Tuesday afternoon.  Thankfully, all they could find were gall stones!
> 
> So, if you have an extra prayer or two, can you send it our way.  Thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!


Prayers said!  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

JustcallmeHappy said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!



oh before I forget, theres this gal too- these are delivered to the front desk first and you may have to call down to see if its arrived, they will bring it to you upon request- but on their time table. or you can pick it up at the front desk.
http://www.memoriesbybetsy.com/Memories_by_Betsy/Welcome.html


----------



## ireland_nicole

poohnpigletCA said:


> This is our first trip to Disney World so I think my planning has kicked into high gear. At Disneyland you do not have to make your ADR's nearly as early and I thought for DW I had to make them on my 90 day mark.
> 
> Since I go to the fabric store with her to buy the fabric I do have a general idea of what she is making. The girls also put in requests like Anastasia and Drizella. For the day we go to Mama melrose I know she is making them black & white outfits. I think more than the outfits not matching the theme I am a little freaked out about the 5 yo eating spaghetti in a black and white outfit.  Even if Darla only puts white in the back you know she would somehow get sauce back there. Although her sister walked around Disneyland all day in this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was still white at the end of the day! She even had melty ice cream.
> 
> I just love that there are other people that understand moving ADR's based on their outfits.



totally enabling here, I know; but I think the b&w would be super cute at Brown derby or PTC...; even sci fi b/c of the b&w trailers...



3huskymom said:


> No problem I was happy to help. We had a late flight yesterday so we sat and watched the parade on Main Street before leaving for the airport. SO why not take some pics for you! Check out this pic of the castle from the end of the castle stage show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I still like the Where Dreams Come True parade from last year


That pic is Amazing!!


ibesue said:


> Hi all, just a quick drive by post.  Wow, everything has been wonderful!  I love reading, I have just been too distracted to post!
> 
> For those who remember, my DH was having some medical issues.  Well he is finally having his gall bladder out tomorrow.  This week has been a bunch of tests getting ready for the surgery.  His liver enzymes were still elevated, so he had a MRI on Tuesday afternoon.  Thankfully, all they could find were gall stones!
> 
> So, if you have an extra prayer or two, can you send it our way.  Thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!


Praying for him now!


----------



## i12go2wdw

fairygoodmother said:


> okay so I'm still in what poohpigletCA calls my "staring at the fabric and talking to it mode" prior to embarking on the gazillion outfits I'm making for her girls.  We did find GREAT fabric for Fawn.  It's a batik, and although it has some pink in it it's primarily orange and yellow and PERFECT!  I'm so excited about it!
> 
> So I asked my 17 yo son what he thought.  I pulled up a photo of Fawn at Disneyland to show him.  Our conversation went like this:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I:  son look at her.  Tell me what you think about that color.
> HE:  It's a lot of orange.
> I:  well, I'm trying to match it.  Look at that fabric at your feet.  Is it the same colors?
> HE:  yes, except yours has pink -- it'll look good, Mom.  You've still "got it".
> HE: (looking at the picture more closely)  Hold up Mom.  Hold up.  This one, the Disneyland one, it's like...polyester.
> I:  yes, it is.  It's actually lycra, like your sister's dance costumes used to be.
> HE:  yeah, like stretchy.  Like polyester-double-knit.  And it sparkles.
> I:  yeah, well the brown that I got to tie around her waist is sparkly.  You know son, it doesn't have to match perfectly.
> HE:  Right.  It's just supposed to give that illusion.
> I: (in a fake Southern accent a la Reese Witherspoon in Sweet Home Alabama)  "Your mama done raised you right!"
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> He's paid attention all his life!



I LOVE IT,
I have a 17 year old son too and I just love this age, I don't know what everyone complains about teenagers for!! My son (who just got a full 4 year scholarship) just came home from the mall with fabric for me to make his sister a skirt for Hoo De Do with, gotta love em


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mom2rtk said:


> I can't wait to see Anastasia and Drizella! Did you stay with your October trip dates??? Too bad we can't be there at the same time. Wouldn't we have fun together at 1900 PF??? My daughter's Lady Tremaine costume is half done.....


Yes we are going in October. We even bought plane tickets. 
How did I miss that you are making her Lady Termaine. I can not wait to see that.



ireland_nicole said:


> totally enabling here, I know; but I think the b&w would be super cute at Brown derby or PTC...; even sci fi b/c of the b&w trailers...



I was thinking Brown Derby but it takes 2 TS credits. Hubby does not want to do PTC. He thinks they will make him sing "I'm a little tea pot" or something embarrassing. So I think we are going to move Mama Melrose to Hollywood & vine. That one has the playhouse Disney characters and I think would be great with the b&w outfits.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I need to make AK outfits for DS, DH and myself.  Any suggestions for what to do with this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Then I have a bunch of this for shirts for the boys but don't know about the colour combinations?


----------



## t-beri

i12go2wdw said:


> I LOVE IT,
> I have a 17 year old son too and I just love this age, I don't know what everyone complains about teenagers for!! My son (who just got a full 4 year scholarship) just came home from the mall with fabric for me to make his sister a skirt for Hoo De Do with, gotta love em



My hope is that my 11 yo DS makes it to 17 so I can see this first hand


----------



## froggy33

Hey all.  When you are making a dress with the skirt that attaches to the bodice (for example a simply sweet bodice with a full skirt), and you want the skirt to be really full (like a hem of 80 ish), how big to you make the waist?  Do you make the skirt using rectangles or a circle??

For example, my daughter is little (1 year) with a waist of about 19-20".  Should I make the skirt a rectangle of 80ish and gather the top with a 4X ruffle, or make the skirt more of a circle with the top 40" and the bottom 80" so I only have to gather 2x.

I want the dress really full so I can put a pettiskirt under it.  I know aimeeg makes dresses like this - like your step sister ones you just posted.  Thanks so much!!

Pettiskirt question:  This may be a lot to ask, but could someone who has a nice full pettiskirt measure the bottom width??  I know they need to be full, and I am just curious what length other people ruffle the bottom fluff to.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## i12go2wdw

t-beri said:


> My hope is that my 11 yo DS makes it to 17 so I can see this first hand



I also have an 11 yo son, my last comment to him was "Can you guess how many things you are doing wrong right now?" Maybe if I make it like a quizz show I will get through to him He keeps us laughing though.


----------



## ncmomof2

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  When you are making a dress with the skirt that attaches to the bodice (for example a simply sweet bodice with a full skirt), and you want the skirt to be really full (like a hem of 80 ish), how big to you make the waist?  Do you make the skirt using rectangles or a circle??
> 
> For example, my daughter is little (1 year) with a waist of about 19-20".  Should I make the skirt a rectangle of 80ish and gather the top with a 4X ruffle, or make the skirt more of a circle with the top 40" and the bottom 80" so I only have to gather 2x.
> 
> I want the dress really full so I can put a pettiskirt under it.  I know aimeeg makes dresses like this - like your step sister ones you just posted.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Pettiskirt question:  This may be a lot to ask, but could someone who has a nice full pettiskirt measure the bottom width??  I know they need to be full, and I am just curious what length other people ruffle the bottom fluff to.  Thanks in advance!



I would suggest doing layers like this:






So if the bodice is 20 in., the first row would be 40 then the next 80 and the ruffle 160.  Since it is for a one year old you would probably only do two rows.  HTH


----------



## froggy33

ncmomof2 said:


> I would suggest doing layers like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if the bodice is 20 in., the first row would be 40 then the next 80 and the ruffle 160.  Since it is for a one year old you would probably only do two rows.  HTH



Thanks!  That is definitely a good idea. I may end up doing it this way, but I would really like it to end up seamless.  I want to try and do an applique on the front of the skirt and then have a top skirt that is open to the front so you can see the applique.  What I am wanting may not be possibly at all.  So, if not I would probably do it this way to make it nice and easy.

Thanks again!!

Your daughters are beautiful by the way!!


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> Hi all, just a quick drive by post.  Wow, everything has been wonderful!  I love reading, I have just been too distracted to post!
> 
> For those who remember, my DH was having some medical issues.  Well he is finally having his gall bladder out tomorrow.  This week has been a bunch of tests getting ready for the surgery.  His liver enzymes were still elevated, so he had a MRI on Tuesday afternoon.  Thankfully, all they could find were gall stones!
> 
> So, if you have an extra prayer or two, can you send it our way.  Thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!


 Prayers said! 



mom2rtk said:


> I can't wait to see Anastasia and Drizella! Did you stay with your October trip dates??? Too bad we can't be there at the same time. Wouldn't we have fun together at 1900 PF??? My daughter's Lady Tremaine costume is half done.....



I can't wait to see your Lady Tremaine!!

And, I left my computer alone yesterday and my hubby CLOSED my Dis window and I lost all my quotes (he KNOWS better!) but, I wanted to tell you how much I appreciated your comment about how there is no "right" way to do things, just do it the way you like. That is SO true! That should be the Disboutiquers motto! 



i12go2wdw said:


> I LOVE IT,
> I have a 17 year old son too and I just love this age, I don't know what everyone complains about teenagers for!! My son (who just got a full 4 year scholarship) just came home from the mall with fabric for me to make his sister a skirt for Hoo De Do with, gotta love em



I have to agree with you! What's the deal with people complaining about teenagers all the time?? Corey is SOOOOOO SOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much easier as a teenager than he was from say 18 months to 8 years old! They are so much fun at this age! I fear his sisters will be a little more trouble, especially Lydia! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I need to make AK outfits for DS, DH and myself.  Any suggestions for what to do with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have a bunch of this for shirts for the boys but don't know about the colour combinations?



I love that zebra fabric, I was just about to run out and get some of that myself! I would go with a bowling shirt for your son and a stripwork skirt for yourself, maybe with wider strips, more like panels. I think Cathy is writing up a little tutorial for a skirt like that.  You guys will look great no matter what you come up with! 



t-beri said:


> My hope is that my 11 yo DS makes it to 17 so I can see this first hand



From what I hear, Gavin is one great kid already! 



froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  When you are making a dress with the skirt that attaches to the bodice (for example a simply sweet bodice with a full skirt), and you want the skirt to be really full (like a hem of 80 ish), how big to you make the waist?  Do you make the skirt using rectangles or a circle??
> 
> For example, my daughter is little (1 year) with a waist of about 19-20".  Should I make the skirt a rectangle of 80ish and gather the top with a 4X ruffle, or make the skirt more of a circle with the top 40" and the bottom 80" so I only have to gather 2x.
> 
> I want the dress really full so I can put a pettiskirt under it.  I know aimeeg makes dresses like this - like your step sister ones you just posted.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Pettiskirt question:  This may be a lot to ask, but could someone who has a nice full pettiskirt measure the bottom width??  I know they need to be full, and I am just curious what length other people ruffle the bottom fluff to.  Thanks in advance!



I've done it both ways. I've attached Carla's flouncy skirt to the Portrait Peasant pattern and I really like that ,since I hate gathering, and I've done the full gathering technique. I like your idea of the a-line type, it would use less fabric than the circle (flouncy) skirt and not as much gathering as the normal way. 



i12go2wdw said:


> I also have an 11 yo son, my last comment to him was "Can you guess how many things you are doing wrong right now?" Maybe if I make it like a quizz show I will get through to him He keeps us laughing though.



I have an 11 year old daughter and a 17 year old son (a 6 year old daughter too). She's really good though, so I can't complain! She's in a VERY whiny stage right now, that I won't be sorry to see end however!


----------



## woodkins

Okay all you Vida experts...I have read the pattern & the two **awesome** tutorials that have been posted. I am missing something LOL. How do you know how long to make the elastic for the side panels? My dd is a 7/8 & I cannot find a measurement as to how long the elastic should be.
Any help would be GREATLY appreciate  (and if it is posted somewhere please let me know where it is & how dumb I was to miss it LOL)
Thanks.....Krysta


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Pettiskirt question:  This may be a lot to ask, but could someone who has a nice full pettiskirt measure the bottom width??  I know they need to be full, and I am just curious what length other people ruffle the bottom fluff to.  Thanks in advance!



I can try to measure the bottom length of one, but I don't think I'm up for measruing the fluff! It's the fluff that adds the fullness, so don't skimp on it.


----------



## froggy33

For the Vida Question.  I think Stephres measure the side panels from front panel to back panel and then subtracted 2 inches from that.  I think her side panel length was 6 inches and she did her elastic 4 inches.  She did mention it is helpful to have your model available to measure.  I did an itty bitty vida for my daughter and the side panels measured 3 or so I think and so I did like 2 inch elastic and it worked perfectly.  Someone who has made a bigger size may be more help though!

Good luck!!

Jessica


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I can try to measure the bottom length of one, but I don't think I'm up for measruing the fluff! It's the fluff that adds the fullness, so don't skimp on it.



Thanks!!  I would just need to know the length around of the bottom layer.  I would definitely make the fluff way fluffier.  On the one I made Kenzie, I used like 47 feet length of the ruffle strip for each layer and then ruffled that down to about 20 feet.  It turned out really nice, but I think I am going a little fluffier for the next one.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## emcreative

i12go2wdw said:


> I LOVE IT,
> I have a 17 year old son too and I just love this age, I don't know what everyone complains about teenagers for!! My son (who just got a full 4 year scholarship) just came home from the mall with fabric for me to make his sister a skirt for Hoo De Do with, gotta love em



I will be happy to get through the next MONTH with Ryker...he had a test of wills screaming fit for (no lie) an hour and a half last night.  The Husband and I had to tagteam each other to get through it!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  I would just need to know the length around of the bottom layer.  I would definitely make the fluff way fluffier.  On the one I made Kenzie, I used like 47 feet length of the ruffle strip for each layer and then ruffled that down to about 20 feet.  It turned out really nice, but I think I am going a little fluffier for the next one.
> 
> Thanks again!!!



I remeasurd, becasue I knew that last measurement couldn't be right!  

The bottom layer is 765" (63.75', or probably 64 since my measuring skills could be off a bit) around 
and 
a 5" section of the skirt has a 25"double layer of fluff.

Most all of the pettis I get weigh about  1- 1.5 pounds, if that helps at all. 

And, can I say that I am in awe of anyone who attempts to make one of these things! It took me forever just to MEASURE it! My arms hurt!


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, I love your outfits and your daughter is so happy looking wearing them.
> 
> 
> Ok, just adopt me and sew for me please.  Very very adorable.
> Is this all hand applique???



oh thank you! not hand... machine...



ibesue said:


> So, if you have an extra prayer or two, can you send it our way.  Thanks so much and I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again!




hope it all goes well for you.. will be thinking of you all


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

OT : Just trying to boost my enthusiasm - I am 46% of the way to my goal for the Philadelphia Breast Cancer 3 Day! only $1250 more to go!


----------



## LisaZoe

woodkins said:


> Okay all you Vida experts...I have read the pattern & the two **awesome** tutorials that have been posted. I am missing something LOL. How do you know how long to make the elastic for the side panels? My dd is a 7/8 & I cannot find a measurement as to how long the elastic should be.
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciate  (and if it is posted somewhere please let me know where it is & how dumb I was to miss it LOL)
> Thanks.....Krysta



I don't think there is a specific measurement. I'd suggest starting with elastic longer than you need, insert in the casing, stitch one end and leave a safety pin on the other end. Then have your DD try it on (inside out might be easiest) so you can adjust the elastic. You want it loose for comfort but not so wide it gaps.


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I remeasurd, becasue I knew that last measurement couldn't be right!  the bottom layer is 765" (63.75', or probably 64 since my measuring skills could be off a bit) around and a 5" section of the skirt has a 25"double layer of fluff.
> 
> Most all of the pettis I get weigh about  1- 1.5 pounds, if that helps at all.
> 
> And, can I say that I am in awe of anyone who attempts to make one of these things! It took me forever just to MEASURE it! My arms hurt!



I'm so sorry about your arms!!  But thank you!!!  I think I understand though!  I had readjusted my numbers for when I make another one and I think this is close to what I plan on doing.  I make mine two layers, and added together the bottom layers will be just under that, so I could add a bit.

They are quite time consuming, but other than the cutting part it can go pretty quickly.  This nice thing is that the nylon chiffon ruffles all on it's own using a normal foot with a regular stitch.  If I had to gather that I would literally go insane!!

Thanks so much for your help!
I'll try and post pics of any I get made!!

Jessica


----------



## tadamom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I need to make AK outfits for DS, DH and myself.  Any suggestions for what to do with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have a bunch of this for shirts for the boys but don't know about the colour combinations?



Where did you get that zebra fabric?  I like that it has the actual zebra in with it.


----------



## Stephres

froggy33 said:


> For the Vida Question.  I think Stephres measure the side panels from front panel to back panel and then subtracted 2 inches from that.  I think her side panel length was 6 inches and she did her elastic 4 inches.  She did mention it is helpful to have your model available to measure.  I did an itty bitty vida for my daughter and the side panels measured 3 or so I think and so I did like 2 inch elastic and it worked perfectly.  Someone who has made a bigger size may be more help though!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Jessica



Yeah, I think if you make the elastic 2/3 of what the side measures, that is a good guide and what I did. If you can try it on you can decide if it needs to be a little tighter or looser. I think if were too tight it would be bunchy though. Feel free to pm me if I can help you out further!


----------



## phins_jazy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Then I have a bunch of this for shirts for the boys but don't know about the colour combinations?



I used this fabric to make a comforter and curtains for my bedroom.  I will say that the red is pretty hard to match.  It's an odd red.  I do love the fabric.  I actually went and used black and the gold color that is in the fabric instead of the red because I gave up trying to match it.  LOL  Hopefully you have better luck than I did.


----------



## ibesue

Thanks all for your prayers!!!



DH got through surgery, took twice as long as they thought, but he is home!  The doctor said that his gall bladder was really bad and scared.  

Again, thanks for the prayers and well wishes!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Zebra I  bought at Wal-Mart in Park City, Utah.  I love it but it is busy.

Do we have a mommy of 2 here on the disboutique.  I saw on a sewing forum a mommy of 2 asking about PE Design and it made me think of someone here.

If we do please PM me.  I have something to share.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Today was the first day of school,   I didnt think I'd have to fight crying so much. Miss Madi is in Pre K this year, Miss K is in 3rd. 
Get ready for too many Miss Madi and K's









































Tyler decided to run to the bus stop so I didnt take any pics of him, But I got him when he got home


----------



## Camping Griswalds

i12go2wdw said:


> I LOVE IT,
> I have a 17 year old son too and I just love this age, I don't know what everyone complains about teenagers for!! My son (who just got a full 4 year scholarship) just came home from the mall with fabric for me to make his sister a skirt for Hoo De Do with, gotta love em



Congratulations to you and your son!  Where is he going to school?

I agree whole heartedly about teenagers getting a bad rap!  I have a 17 year old son, a 13 year old son and the 2 of them COMBINED are not half the headache my 5 yo DD is   But I love them all.  I also think 90% of my boys friends are awesome and great kids to be around.  The other 10% are not bad...just going through some growing pains/challenges.  My oldest gets off work, and calls me to see if he needs to stop at the store for us, or if he can pick up his sister from pre-k for us all of the time.

I know Teresa and I have talked about our oldest boys and how easy and proud of them we are.  Her Corey seems so much like my oldest. I have enjoyed everything about the teenaged years, and watching my son and his friends become young men.


----------



## Mirb1214

t-beri said:


> My hope is that my 11 yo DS makes it to 17 so I can see this first hand



AMEN to this!!!  My 10 yo DS just make me want to . . .. . .sometimes!  I sometimes tell my husband that I am having to pay for HIS raising b/c I sure didn't act like that!


----------



## LisaZoe

Camping Griswalds said:


> Congratulations to you and your son!  Where is he going to school?
> 
> I agree whole heartedly about teenagers getting a bad rap!  I have a 17 year old son, a 13 year old son and the 2 of them COMBINED are not half the headache my 5 yo DD is   But I love them all.  I also think 90% of my boys friends are awesome and great kids to be around.  The other 10% are not bad...just going through some growing pains/challenges.  My oldest gets off work, and calls me to see if he needs to stop at the store for us, or if he can pick up his sister from pre-k for us all of the time.
> 
> I know Teresa and I have talked about our oldest boys and how easy and proud of them we are.  Her Corey seems so much like my oldest. I have enjoyed everything about the teenaged years, and watching my son and his friends become young men.



This gives me hope! If feels like Zoe argues with me about everything! No matter what I say, I'm wrong.  While I like for her to think for herself, this is getting so frustrating. I scrounged up money we really couldn't afford to send her to more weeks of day camp because I knew we'd drive each other crazy by the end of summer.  Don't get me wrong, she is a very sweet and considerate child most of the time but constantly disagreeing with me is tiring. I know I'm the adult and should be able to handle this but I've resorted to 'the silent treatment' on more than one occasion when it seemed everything I said was contradicted.


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> This gives me hope! If feels like Zoe argues with me about everything! No matter what I say, I'm wrong.  While I like for her to think for herself, this is getting so frustrating. I scrounged up money we really couldn't afford to send her to more weeks of day camp because I knew we'd drive each other crazy by the end of summer.  Don't get me wrong, she is a very sweet and considerate child most of the time but constantly disagreeing with me is tiring. I know I'm the adult and should be able to handle this but I've resorted to 'the silent treatment' on more than one occasion when it seemed everything I said was contradicted.



Uh...are you sure we don't have the SAME daughter?  My oldest daughter (now 26) didn't give me anywhere near this much grief!  We always say this DD9 is 9 going on 18...my husband said when she reaches her teen years he is leaving home!  I sometimes wonder if I will make it until she makes her teen years!  Of course at the same time Daddy doesn't think she can do any wrong!

Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Hang in there ladies  Let me just say, we really should have stopped at 2 children if we wanted an easy going parenting experience.  I love my DD but she is definately MORE of everything than the boys were and are.  She is more snuggles, more kisses, more giggles...... more entertaining..... more trying, more tempermental, more frustrating.  MY DH says that I will be going through menopause when she  is going through her teenage years and that we will be lucky if the house is still standing when we get through those times  AND I'm pretty sure it's all his fault anyway.  I know I had a headache that night


----------



## CastleCreations

Happy 8th Birthday to Ireland




(this picture was from her little party last year)this year, she shared her birthday with her Grandma.
Miss Ireland is heading to Disney tomorrow for her "free" day. She has her new birthday custom all ready thanks to Heather Sue. I can't wait to have her wear it. I was a bad mommy and finished sewing it today. and never did get around to making hairbows...
We will be gone 4 days but hopefully we will have lots of pictures to post when we get back!

That person is the tropical shirt is not me...LOL, it's my mom.


----------



## sheridee32

Camping Griswalds said:


> Hang in there ladies  Let me just say, we really should have stopped at 2 children if we wanted an easy going parenting experience.  I love my DD but she is definately MORE of everything than the boys were and are.  She is more snuggles, more kisses, more giggles...... more entertaining..... more trying, more tempermental, more frustrating.  MY DH says that I will be going through menopause when she  is going through her teenage years and that we will be lucky if the house is still standing when we get through those times  AND I'm pretty sure it's all his fault anyway.  I know I had a headache that night



That is two funny wait till you get grandaughters because the way your girls act comes back to haunt them we have three daughters and three grandaughters and guess what all the thngs my daughters put us thru is coming back to bite them in their butts, we were very lucky our girls were all good girls my middle one was talking about her 3yr old not picking up her room the other day and I got to say apple doesnt fall far from the tree enjoy your kids they grow up to fast my baby will be 25 in october it really does get better


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Today was the first day of school,   I didnt think I'd have to fight crying so much. Miss Madi is in Pre K this year, Miss K is in 3rd.
> Get ready for too many Miss Madi and K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler decided to run to the bus stop so I didnt take any pics of him, But I got him when he got home



How sweet; love the backpack and the outfits are just adorable; love the pic of Madi w/ Daddy, so precious.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

CastleCreations said:


> Happy 8th Birthday to Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this picture was from her little party last year)this year, she shared her birthday with her Grandma.
> Miss Ireland is heading to Disney tomorrow for her "free" day. She has her new birthday custom all ready thanks to Heather Sue. I can't wait to have her wear it. I was a bad mommy and finished sewing it today. and never did get around to making hairbows...
> We will be gone 4 days but hopefully we will have lots of pictures to post when we get back!
> 
> That person is the tropical shirt is not me...LOL, it's my mom.



Glad to see you back!  Can't wait to see what you made.  Tell Ireland happy happy day!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

sheridee32 said:


> That is two funny wait till you get grandaughters because the way your girls act comes back to haunt them we have three daughters and three grandaughters and guess what all the thngs my daughters put us thru is coming back to bite them in their butts, we were very lucky our girls were all good girls my middle one was talking about her 3yr old not picking up her room the other day and I got to say apple doesnt fall far from the tree enjoy your kids they grow up to fast my baby will be 25 in october it really does get better



What is truly funny is my second son is just like me!  WEll if they had let me alone long enough   Funny thing is, I just "get" him on a whole other level...so it works out great for he and I.  Now my daughter....she is my MOTHER!  Yes she is!  My sister and I both swear by that, and let me tell you...in my circumstance....that is a way cruler joke than if my DD had been like me.  What is hysterical, is my mom and DD butt heads already  Two peas in a pod don't always have enough room to grow!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Ireland-


----------



## Mirb1214

Ok, I'm getting ready to sew my first Carla C. A-line top.  I have it cut out and ready to go.   I don't see many posted on here that other people have done;  is there a reason for this??  Is it a hard pattern?  I've gotten the simply sweet down pat and the A-line looks like a lot less time consuming.  Does anyone have pics to post of any A-lines??


----------



## Stephres

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to sew my first Carla C. A-line top.  I have it cut out and ready to go.   I don't see many posted on here that other people have done;  is there a reason for this??  Is it a hard pattern?  I've gotten the simply sweet down pat and the A-line looks like a lot less time consuming.  Does anyone have pics to post of any A-lines??



I love the pattern but I have only made it for my daughter a couple of times. Because it is fully lined it is a little hot for us in Florida and you have to wear sleeves to school so she has to wear a t-shirt underneath it as well. I think it is totally cute though (and easy), especially on the little ones! I have made the dolly version for my daughter's AG doll several times.











I also used it to make this fake-vida, lol.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to sew my first Carla C. A-line top.  I have it cut out and ready to go.   I don't see many posted on here that other people have done;  is there a reason for this??  Is it a hard pattern?  I've gotten the simply sweet down pat and the A-line looks like a lot less time consuming.  Does anyone have pics to post of any A-lines??



have you looked in the photobucket? 
here are some of mine..



reverse






reverse of cupcake






reverse
(I know it doesnt look it in the photo, but the fabrics are all coordinates and they DO match  )


----------



## NiniMorris

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to sew my first Carla C. A-line top.  I have it cut out and ready to go.   I don't see many posted on here that other people have done;  is there a reason for this??  Is it a hard pattern?  I've gotten the simply sweet down pat and the A-line looks like a lot less time consuming.  Does anyone have pics to post of any A-lines??



Carla's A Line is what we chose for my DD8's first attempt at making a dress.  It turned out perfect!  I have now made about 8 of them, not including doll dresses.  I do think they look nicer on younger girls.  The ones for my granddaughter (age 2) look better than those we made for my DD8, but that may just be my personal preference.

They are very easy, and I can now whip one up in about 15 minutes (not including cutting time)!  I love it!

Nini


----------



## angel23321

Well ladies..I cut out all the pieces for my DD's M&M dress.  Of course I realized I had no black to applique onto the mickey heads...sigh.  So close.  I'm excited to go find some tomorrow (with two kids in tow - not excited about that) and then get the dress together tomorrow night..okay hopefully together. LOL.  

Oh and here's excitement. I have a ruffler foot for my machine. I never knew I had it..or never had the desire to experiment with it.  So...we'll see how that goes!

Thanks ladies for inspiring me.


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> I saw Carla's post and had to look this up so I could see!  You did a FABULOUS job!  It looks so great on your mom!  I love the fabric you used - and the fit looks great!
> Don't you love the pattern?  I ended up taking two Patricia's with me to WDW and wish I had a whole suitcase full.  They were so comfortable to wear.  LOVE them!



Thanks so much! I was so grateful for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The person who was looking for Alines - here are a few I have done..





















Its a nice pattern to follow with lots of length options for more of a top or a dress!!!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


>




Ooh I want this in fluffy size, it's delish, Wendy!


----------



## GoofyG

Attikus had his 1st day of school on Thursday!  He is going once a wk.  I hope to have a job at the 3yr olds school this yr,  His school is right around the corner from Ellarie's school.  (Kindergarten)

Here is my BIG BOY!!!


----------



## Adi12982

GoofyG said:


> Attikus had his 1st day of school on Thursday!  He is going once a wk.  I hope to have a job at the 3yr olds school this yr,  His school is right around the corner form Ellarie's school.  (Kindergarten)
> 
> Here is my BIG BOY!!!



AWWW he is getting so big, make him slow down!!


----------



## GoofyG

Adi12982 said:


> AWWW he is getting so big, make him slow down!!



I know, I blinked and now he is 15months old!


----------



## emcreative

Ooh when's his birthday?  "Ferb"/Draykey's is April 24~!


----------



## GoofyG

emcreative said:


> Ooh when's his birthday?  "Ferb"/Draykey's is April 24~!



His Birthday is May 19th.  He's not quite 15mos, I just rounded it to that.  It was close enough.  My 3yr olds Birthday is April 17th!


----------



## emcreative

He's such a cutie- how much does he weigh?

I forget sometimes how far behind Draykey is until I see kids younger than he is doing a whole lot more.


----------



## Mirb1214

Thanks to EVERYONE who posted the A-Lines!  The all look SO great!!  I hope mine turns out that well.  And, WOW. . . 15 minutes??  I already have mine cut and I'm about to start sewing. . . I hope to have it done in 1 hour and 15 min .


----------



## GoofyG

emcreative said:


> He's such a cutie- how much does he weigh?
> 
> I forget sometimes how far behind Draykey is until I see kids younger than he is doing a whole lot more.



He is behind on some things.  He doesn't talk much.  But now he thinks he can run, but his top half gets ahead of him.

His check up isn't till the 25th, but he is around 19lbs!  He is my BIG one!  His sister didn't hit 20lbs till they were 2!  He is such a boy, he eats everything in front of him, and loves his cars!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


>



My favorite!



GoofyG said:


>



He is a big boy! How did that happen so fast!


----------



## Finding Gigi

I'm new here and have a question that has probably been asked so sorry. How do you make the Mickey Mouse head that I have seen on a t-shirt. It is a patterned Mickey Mouse head. I'm not sure if I worded that right. Any help would be great.


----------



## revrob

GoofyG said:


> Attikus had his 1st day of school on Thursday!  He is going once a wk.  I hope to have a job at the 3yr olds school this yr,  His school is right around the corner from Ellarie's school.  (Kindergarten)
> 
> Here is my BIG BOY!!!



NOOOO!  He CAN'T be old enough for school already!  What a CUTIE!


----------



## jessica52877

Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!


----------



## tanyaandallie

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Today was the first day of school,   I didnt think I'd have to fight crying so much. Miss Madi is in Pre K this year, Miss K is in 3rd.
> Get ready for too many Miss Madi and K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler decided to run to the bus stop so I didnt take any pics of him, But I got him when he got home





These are too cute!  Where did you find the fabric?  I was at Joannes today and didn't find what I wanted.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Can I pick your brains for a moment. I'm in no rush because I won't be able to pull out my sewing machine until after we get moved in but I want to get an idea of what I'm going to do. We got a magazine in the mail with costumes in it and DS told me he wants to be Anakin Skywalker from Clone Wars for Halloween this year. I hate the thought of spending $50 on the costume he wants so I am determined to do this myself. I have never sewed anything without a pattern so this could be a real challenge for me. For some reason I can't post the picture but here is a link to the costume.

http://www.buystarwarscostumes.com/anakin_skywalker_child_deluxe_cw.html

Thank you so much for any ideas you have and don't worry, I will post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> I'm so sorry about your arms!!  But thank you!!!  I think I understand though!  I had readjusted my numbers for when I make another one and I think this is close to what I plan on doing.  I make mine two layers, and added together the bottom layers will be just under that, so I could add a bit.
> 
> They are quite time consuming, but other than the cutting part it can go pretty quickly.  This nice thing is that the nylon chiffon ruffles all on it's own using a normal foot with a regular stitch.  If I had to gather that I would literally go insane!!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> I'll try and post pics of any I get made!!
> 
> Jessica



It was actually kind of fun to measure all that! For the fluff are you sewing it down the middle, so that there are two sides of fluffing up one layer of petti? (if that makes sense!) That's how the Sam's one are, and then there is another layer underneath.  If you want any pictures just let me know.  



ibesue said:


> Thanks all for your prayers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DH got through surgery, took twice as long as they thought, but he is home!  The doctor said that his gall bladder was really bad and scared.
> 
> Again, thanks for the prayers and well wishes!!



I'm glad to hear he is home. I hope he heals up very quickly. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Today was the first day of school, I didnt think I'd have to fight crying so much. Miss Madi is in Pre K this year, Miss K is in 3rd.
> Get ready for too many Miss Madi and K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler decided to run to the bus stop so I didnt take any pics of him, But I got him when he got home



Your kids are so cute!!! I just love their customs. Where did you find that fabric?

I can't believe all these kids going back to school already! I'm glad ours have another few weeks! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Congratulations to you and your son!  Where is he going to school?
> 
> I agree whole heartedly about teenagers getting a bad rap!  I have a 17 year old son, a 13 year old son and the 2 of them COMBINED are not half the headache my 5 yo DD is   But I love them all.  I also think 90% of my boys friends are awesome and great kids to be around.  The other 10% are not bad...just going through some growing pains/challenges.  My oldest gets off work, and calls me to see if he needs to stop at the store for us, or if he can pick up his sister from pre-k for us all of the time.
> 
> I know Teresa and I have talked about our oldest boys and how easy and proud of them we are.  Her Corey seems so much like my oldest. I have enjoyed everything about the teenaged years, and watching my son and his friends become young men.



I think we have some pretty special kids Maureen! I'm sometimes shocked when I look at Corey and realize what a young man he has become all of a sudden! 



LisaZoe said:


> This gives me hope! If feels like Zoe argues with me about everything! No matter what I say, I'm wrong=: While I like for her to think for herself, this is getting so frustrating. I scrounged up money we really couldn't afford to send her to more weeks of day camp because I knew we'd drive each other crazy by the end of summer. Don't get me wrong, she is a very sweet and considerate child most of the time but constantly disagreeing with me is tiring. I know I'm the adult and should be able to handle this but I've resorted to 'the silent treatment' on more than one occasion when it seemed everything I said was contradicted.



We have a little neighbor girl who does that to me ALL the time! If I say one thing, she says another! You know, it's WAY more irritating when it's someone elses child doing that to you! She's a great kid most of the time though, thank goodness! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> AND I'm pretty sure it's all his fault anyway.  I know I had a headache that night









Stephres said:


> I love the pattern but I have only made it for my daughter a couple of times. Because it is fully lined it is a little hot for us in Florida and you have to wear sleeves to school so she has to wear a t-shirt underneath it as well. I think it is totally cute though (and easy), especially on the little ones! I have made the dolly version for my daughter's AG doll several times.


Lydia wears these two outfits a lot!!  








She always wears little leggins under this one. It's so cute! 



Finding Gigi said:


> I'm new here and have a question that has probably been asked so sorry. How do you make the Mickey Mouse head that I have seen on a t-shirt. It is a patterned Mickey Mouse head. I'm not sure if I worded that right. Any help would be great.



It's an applique, if you check out Heather Sue's applique tutorial (link in first post) you can see how to do it. There is a template in the group Photobucket account for the Mickey head ,under the graphics tag I believe. 



jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!



You look so cute in that Jessica!


----------



## HeatherSue

100AcrePrincess said:


> All of it is adorable, but I have to say I really like you top.  Of course, I'm a bit partial to that fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie was quite impressed with all the dots.  I was never happy with how


You're always tricking me!  I was thinking "How did Teresa wear that shirt with Minnie when she just made it?"  



candice1304 said:


> Well what can I say - this is amazing!!! I actually came on here looking for the fridge swap and came across this thread - have spent the last hour just looking at all the fantastic photos - I so wish I had a sewing machine. we are off to disney in december and would have loved to have a go at putting mickey heads and our names on t-shirts! everyone on here is so very talented - im now running late so must dash......


  You should try to find an inexpensive machine on craigslist and give it a go!  You've got plenty of time to learn how to sew before your trip!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Heather - Love the dresses...so pretty...and yes, you could model!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on the weight loss...only 30 more pounds to go...the first 20 seem kinda easy now!  My big goal really is to run a 1/2 marathon next year...really run it, not run/walk.  I'm gettting there!  We go to the YMCA every week night and work out.  When we started last November I was barely walking a mile...now I do 2 1/2 miles on the eliptical (which I call the death machine!) and I run 1/2 mile and walk another 1/2 mile...not to mention all the crunches.  When the kids get in school, I am going to start a toning class in the mornings...try to tone some of this flab back into place!!!!


You're crazy, but I love you anyway!

Wow, I am so impressed with your fitness regiment!  I have been working to lose weight for the last couple of months.  I've lost 12 pounds so far (although I keep gaining and losing the same 2lbs for a few weeks).  I've been working out on my wii fit and running/walking on my treadmill.  I just need to do it more often!  I've also been doing Weight Watchers.  I've still got 30lbs to lose, too! 



NiniMorris said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss...my experience has shown having goals is the way to go!  I've dropped 30 pounds since January (down from a size 20 to a loose size 14) and really wanted to go down another 20 before Disney...not going to happen, we leave in 5 weeks. Now I have to buy new clothes...what a shame!


WOW, you're doing great!  Congrats on the weight loss!



CastleCreations said:


> How sad is it...that we leave in 2 days for Irelands birthday trip and I have NOTHING planned or packed for her to wear...LOL. I'm a bad mommy


  Get to work, young lady!  I can call you young lady because I'm pretty sure I saw that you're a couple of years younger than me on your facebook.



bunny213 said:


> I have a Kenmore sewing machine that's 45 years old!!  (It still does just what I want it to do)   BUT....it has these grayish disks that pop into the top to do decorative stitches.....the only one that does zigzag -is chipped and will not do the job any more. I looked on the Kenmore site....and they don't even talk about them anymore!!   I would of course love a new super machine..but that's kind of out of the question right now.  Does anyone have any idea where I can start looking for this disk?   I checked ebay...but there's nothing there.   Is there somewhere I can post an "I NEED"  .....   I can't help think that someone somewhere might have one sitting in a closet!!      TIA ......


I am going to suggest the same thing someone else did. I'd look on craigslist.  Or, try to find an inexpensive used machine on there.  There are always tons of sewing machines on craigslist around here!



ncmomof2 said:


>


Those dresses are ADORABLE!!!!



mpbest said:


>


What a bunch of beautiful children!! Great job on the outfits!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


Great pictures!  The kids look so cute!



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> I am thinking of joining this. You wonderful ladies helped my friend and her family out when they went on their Make-A-Wish trip this past march.
> 
> I dont sew (grandma does)
> 
> But i do scrapbook and have loads of disney stuff to donate.
> 
> If you can use some autograph books and the such please  let me know.
> 
> When i try to register it says i didnt put in the right code thing.


I'm not sure which code. Is it your password it isn't accepting, or is there one of those crazy things where you have to enter letters that are all screwy looking?  We'd love it if you could join us over there!  



clairemolly said:


> Question for those of you who have made CarlaC's Flouncy Skirt Pattern -
> 
> I measured DDs waist (21', I think) and according to her chart I should make either a 2 or a 3.  She is 6 and wears a size 5/6 in pants, although mainly with adjustable waists.  Anyone else have this probelm?  What size should I make?  How does the sizing run?


Someone may have already helped you with this. But, just in case- the measurement is supposed to be taken around the fullest part of their hips, not their waist.  



stephie1012 said:


> has anyone appliqued on a ribbed shirt? I bought a bunch of tank top ribbed shirts for DS and was going to applique them, is it going to be a problem?


Yes, and I hated it!  I actually did some machine embroidery on a ribbed tank top for a friend.  I totally screwed it up!  I had never worked on ribbed fabric before, and I don't want to do it again!  I know some people have done a really nice job on them, though.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Tell Tessa she did a great job!  Sounds like she could be a great fashion photographer.


I will tell her! She'll be thrilled! She has her own camera and she takes pretty nice pictures with it. One of my favorite pictures of Sawyer is one that she took.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> oh...I have a very obscure picture of Cindy's rear too!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

billwendy said:


> Its a nice pattern to follow with lots of length options for more of a top or a dress!!!



I have SERIOUSLY got to start making matching outfits for DD's dolls!

I have the A-line finished except for sewing up the final side .  I am going to bed and I will tackle that part tomorrow.  I have this scared feeling that that part might be a tad bit harder.  Thanks again for posting pics!


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> We have a little neighbor girl who does that to me ALL the time! If I say one thing, she says another! You know, it's WAY more irritating when it's someone elses child doing that to you! She's a great kid most of the time though, thank goodness!



One of Zoe's friends initially got on my nerves because she'd question me when I said no to something, like Zoe going to her house, letting them have a popsicle, etc. I had a little chat with Zoe to let her know she wasn't to question an adult when they said no. I didn't want her to think it was OK since her friend did it. Zoe definitely got the message because the next time her friend asked 'why', Zoe told her not to question me because no meant no.  Now if only I could get Zoe to stop questioning me when I tell her no...


----------



## HeatherSue

eeyore3847 said:


>


These are SO cute!  Did you use a pattern for Anastasia's skirt?  I love it!  It's perfect for appliques!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay so I'm still in what poohpigletCA calls my "staring at the fabric and talking to it mode" prior to embarking on the gazillion outfits I'm making for her girls.  We did find GREAT fabric for Fawn.  It's a batik, and although it has some pink in it it's primarily orange and yellow and PERFECT!  I'm so excited about it!
> 
> So I asked my 17 yo son what he thought.  I pulled up a photo of Fawn at Disneyland to show him.  Our conversation went like this:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I:  son look at her.  Tell me what you think about that color.
> HE:  It's a lot of orange.
> I:  well, I'm trying to match it.  Look at that fabric at your feet.  Is it the same colors?
> HE:  yes, except yours has pink -- it'll look good, Mom.  You've still "got it".
> HE: (looking at the picture more closely)  Hold up Mom.  Hold up.  This one, the Disneyland one, it's like...polyester.
> I:  yes, it is.  It's actually lycra, like your sister's dance costumes used to be.
> HE:  yeah, like stretchy.  Like polyester-double-knit.  And it sparkles.
> I:  yeah, well the brown that I got to tie around her waist is sparkly.  You know son, it doesn't have to match perfectly.
> HE:  Right.  It's just supposed to give that illusion.
> I: (in a fake Southern accent a la Reese Witherspoon in Sweet Home Alabama)  "Your mama done raised you right!"
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> He's paid attention all his life!


I love it! He sounds just like Corey!



disneymomof1 said:


>


Everything looks so pretty!  Great job!  I especially like the stripwork skirt and the tunic!



clairemolly said:


> Thanks, but I went back and looked at where I wrote down her measurements...22.5 IS her hip measurement!  Her waist is even smaller.  I am just going to make the 5 and make the elastic shorter.  If it is too big she can always grow into it...by the time she's 10!


It sounds like she's measuring a 4, so a 5 shouldn't be too big!  My daughter is a tall skinny little thing, so I always make her a smaller size and lengthen it. I made her a size 3/4 tunic and lengthened it to a size 7!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


I was MIA for so long on here, I think I missed seeing pictures of Hannah!  She is GORGEOUS!!! Wow, what a beautiful baby!



3huskymom said:


>


*sigh* 



t-beri said:


> My hope is that my 11 yo DS makes it to 17 so I can see this first hand


Oh please, that kid is perfect!  He's so sweet and personable. I don't believe he could do any wrong- just like Cindee's Morgan! 



emcreative said:


> I will be happy to get through the next MONTH with Ryker...he had a test of wills screaming fit for (no lie) an hour and a half last night.  The Husband and I had to tagteam each other to get through it!


Oh my, I've been there!  Tessa used to throw some AWESOME tantrums!



ibesue said:


> Thanks all for your prayers!!!
> 
> DH got through surgery, took twice as long as they thought, but he is home!  The doctor said that his gall bladder was really bad and scared.
> 
> Again, thanks for the prayers and well wishes!!


I'm so glad he made it through surgery okay!  I hope he starts feeling better soon!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


What cute kids you have!  I love the first day of school outfit!



Camping Griswalds said:


> I agree whole heartedly about teenagers getting a bad rap!  I have a 17 year old son, a 13 year old son and the 2 of them COMBINED are not half the headache my 5 yo DD is   But I love them all.  I also think 90% of my boys friends are awesome and great kids to be around.  The other 10% are not bad...just going through some growing pains/challenges.  My oldest gets off work, and calls me to see if he needs to stop at the store for us, or if he can pick up his sister from pre-k for us all of the time.
> 
> I know Teresa and I have talked about our oldest boys and how easy and proud of them we are.  Her Corey seems so much like my oldest. I have enjoyed everything about the teenaged years, and watching my son and his friends become young men.


You guys give me hope!  I just hope my kids don't act like Henry and I as teenagers!  At least we know what to look for! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> AND I'm pretty sure it's all his fault anyway.  I know I had a headache that night






CastleCreations said:


> Happy 8th Birthday to Ireland







HAPPY BIRTHDAY, IRELAND!!
I can't believe she's 8 already!



Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to sew my first Carla C. A-line top.  I have it cut out and ready to go.   I don't see many posted on here that other people have done;  is there a reason for this??  Is it a hard pattern?  I've gotten the simply sweet down pat and the A-line looks like a lot less time consuming.  Does anyone have pics to post of any A-lines??


There are tons of them in the group photobucket album.  Just click on the a-line tag.  They're REALLy easy to make! 



angel23321 said:


> Oh and here's excitement. I have a ruffler foot for my machine. I never knew I had it..or never had the desire to experiment with it.  So...we'll see how that goes!


How did you miss that thing?!  



GoofyG said:


>


He is such a cutie!!



Finding Gigi said:


> I'm new here and have a question that has probably been asked so sorry. How do you make the Mickey Mouse head that I have seen on a t-shirt. It is a patterned Mickey Mouse head. I'm not sure if I worded that right. Any help would be great.


!!!
I think you're asking about an applique.  You can find my applique tutorial in the first post in this thread.



jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!


You're just as cute as a button! 

BTW, I ate a Pop Tart today and thought of you.


----------



## emcreative

Heathersue, what's new and exciting in your world, and the world of patterns?  Are you being kind to my half of your left eye?  The Husband says when some checks come through I can get my machine, so I'll start making payments on the eye then- be kind to it in the meantime!


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Heathersue, what's new and exciting in your world, and the world of patterns?  Are you being kind to my half of your left eye?  The Husband says when some checks come through I can get my machine, so I'll start making payments on the eye then- be kind to it in the meantime!



I'm afraid I read some scary stuff about lasik surgery.  So, I think I'm chickening out.  I just worry since I have some pretty unusual health problems that things won't go right!  So, I'll have to think of something else for you to claim! 

I just digitized a bunch of pretty Cinderella designs today to go with the pumpkin coach I have listed.  I'm hoping to get them tested tomorrow.  I want to make Tessa a Cinderella dress for 1900 Park Fare with them!


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> I'm afraid I read some scary stuff about lasik surgery.  So, I think I'm chickening out.  I just worry since I have some pretty unusual health problems that things won't go right!  So, I'll have to think of something else for you to claim!
> 
> I just digitized a bunch of pretty Cinderella designs today to go with the pumpkin coach I have listed.  I'm hoping to get them tested tomorrow.  I want to make Tessa a Cinderella dress for 1900 Park Fare with them!



Oh I can't wait to see them. That is on our trip list for next time since we aren't doing CRT.  I want to do Ohana stuff too, we're going back for that breakfast and probably the luau too!

Of course then I get so that I want to do themed stuff but CHRISTMAS themed too.  Good thing I have a while!

Oh, did I send you the tree idea?


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Oh I can't wait to see them. That is on our trip list for next time since we aren't doing CRT.  I want to do Ohana stuff too, we're going back for that breakfast and probably the luau too!
> 
> Of course then I get so that I want to do themed stuff but CHRISTMAS themed too.  Good thing I have a while!
> 
> Oh, did I send you the tree idea?



1900 Park Fare is my all-time favorite character meal! The stepsisters are SO much fun!  Plus, the food is DEEE-LICIOUS!  I still dream about the brownies that were kind of like fudge and kind of like brownies. MMMMMM.....

I don't think you sent the tree idea!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I found it at Wal Mart and they had the 2 I picked and a Ruler looking one. I also found out our Fabric Dept will be closing in April


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!



You know, I am going to have to get this pattern!  I love to match my daughter with simple sundresses or beach cover ups.  I think these would look great in that pattern.  Ummmm, how big does it go though???

Yours looks great Jessica!  I love that fabric too!  Did all of you buy this Sisboom fabric at the same time?  I've never heard of it until this recent surge with Carlas pattern!


----------



## VBAndrea

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my last dress last night.  It is kind of bittersweet!  I am glad to be done but I enjoyed making them all.  I still have six mickeyhead tee shirts to finish, the just need to be sewn.
> 
> This is for Animal Kingdom.



I adore these!  Love the color combo for AK -- I already bought the standard giraffe, cheetah and zebra, but I really like what you did.





eeyore3847 said:


> ok finished a couple of new outfits... working on 2 more at the moment
> Boo Minnie with and without the apron


Too cute!  I saved this to my sewing pics file for future refernce.  Is that a Simply Sweet over a Peasant?  I purchased the SS but now may need to get the peasant as well b/c that is an awesome combination.




Tykatmadismomma said:


> Today was the first day of school,   I didnt think I'd have to fight crying so much. Miss Madi is in Pre K this year, Miss K is in 3rd.
> Get ready for too many Miss Madi and K's


All look great and don't you just love that fabric -- I used the same for Alexa's bts dress but combined it with a different fabric.




LisaZoe said:


> This gives me hope! If feels like Zoe argues with me about everything! No matter what I say, I'm wrong.  While I like for her to think for herself, this is getting so frustrating. I scrounged up money we really couldn't afford to send her to more weeks of day camp because I knew we'd drive each other crazy by the end of summer.  Don't get me wrong, she is a very sweet and considerate child most of the time but constantly disagreeing with me is tiring. I know I'm the adult and should be able to handle this but I've resorted to 'the silent treatment' on more than one occasion when it seemed everything I said was contradicted.


Are you talking about my dd again???  I so can relate.  Alexa argues constantly.  We just call her Miss Contrary b/c that's what she is.  At other times she's as sweet as can be, but she's a brown noser and knows how to push all my buttons.

And sorry I haven't commented on everything ..... I looked at everything yesteray but this morning all the pages will not open for me.  Great work ladies!


----------



## VBAndrea

*#1 Problem*

My beloved serger is acting up.  It keeps coming unthreaded in two spots -- I assume the thread is breaking b/c it does it midstream.  The needle comes undone and the orange thread comes undone (thankfully only at the last spot).  It is doing it repeatedly.  It's just a cheap Singer from Walmart and I still have the original thread on it. Do you think it's the cheap thread or does my tension need adjusting???

And I am going to buy new thread today b/c I will run out sometime today.  Is one brand any better than another?  What's on there now seems thin and inconsistent in thickness (does that make sense?).

I am using French seams wherever I can, but I need my serger to finish up the ugly edges on ruffles.

#2 

Not really a problem, just a question (not urgent either):  Any good patterns for a bolero style jacket that I can make using microfur.  I looked on YCMT and didn't find anything.  I want a simple jacket for over my dd's AK dress as we will be there in December and she's getting a cold weather dress for AK in addition to a warm weather one (shhhh, don't tell dh).  Where is another good place to look for patterns?


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy, all your alines were adorable! I especially loved teh dolly ones!

Steph, your fake vida is the cutest. I don't think I had ever seen that picture before. I bet it was probably as hard if not harder then the real thing to make!



HeatherSue said:


> BTW, I ate a Pop Tart today and thought of you.



I think I have only had one in the past 3 or so months and it didn't even taste good! I for sure go on kicks with those things!



Camping Griswalds said:


> You know, I am going to have to get this pattern!  I love to match my daughter with simple sundresses or beach cover ups.  I think these would look great in that pattern.  Ummmm, how big does it go though???
> 
> Yours looks great Jessica!  I love that fabric too!  Did all of you buy this Sisboom fabric at the same time?  I've never heard of it until this recent surge with Carlas pattern!



The pattern goes up through a 3x I think. It would fit you for sure! I like the endless possibilities. I might make me a NBC shirt with it but that means either another year of Dallas wearing the same outfit (somehow cut off so it looks like it fits) or making a new one.



VBAndrea said:


> *#1 Problem*
> 
> My beloved serger is acting up.  It keeps coming unthreaded in two spots -- I assume the thread is breaking b/c it does it midstream.  The needle comes undone and the orange thread comes undone (thankfully only at the last spot).  It is doing it repeatedly.  It's just a cheap Singer from Walmart and I still have the original thread on it. Do you think it's the cheap thread or does my tension need adjusting???
> 
> And I am going to buy new thread today b/c I will run out sometime today.  Is one brand any better than another?  What's on there now seems thin and inconsistent in thickness (does that make sense?).
> 
> I am using French seams wherever I can, but I need my serger to finish up the ugly edges on ruffles.
> 
> #2
> 
> Not really a problem, just a question (not urgent either):  Any good patterns for a bolero style jacket that I can make using microfur.  I looked on YCMT and didn't find anything.  I want a simple jacket for over my dd's AK dress as we will be there in December and she's getting a cold weather dress for AK in addition to a warm weather one (shhhh, don't tell dh).  Where is another good place to look for patterns?



Did you adjust the tension from what it was originally set on? I have a cheap brother from walmart and no issues. I have never really messed with any setting though. I kept the rainbow thread in until it was all gone. I was too chicken to rethread it.

I just buy the cheap spools of serger thread at Joann's or Walmart or wherever I am that day! No issues.

Sorry no idea about #2.


----------



## revrob

FACEBOOK USERS!  I've created an account on facebook just for me to keep up with sewing stuff.  I'm trying to get to all of the friend suggestions - but there are SO MANY!  If you're on facebook, would you mind sending me a friend request in my new ID name?  It's Revrob Winters.  Thanks so much!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Ooh I want this in fluffy size, it's delish, Wendy!



Marah, you are too funny - hey, How is Ryker today????????



GoofyG said:


> Attikus had his 1st day of school on Thursday!  He is going once a wk.  I hope to have a job at the 3yr olds school this yr,  His school is right around the corner from Ellarie's school.  (Kindergarten)
> 
> Here is my BIG BOY!!!



He is so cute - wasnt he just born yesterday though?????? Where does time go???



jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!



Looks GREAT Jessica!! Cant wait to see what else you do with the pattern!



Mirb1214 said:


> I have SERIOUSLY got to start making matching outfits for DD's dolls!
> 
> I have the A-line finished except for sewing up the final side .  I am going to bed and I will tackle that part tomorrow.  I have this scared feeling that that part might be a tad bit harder.  Thanks again for posting pics!



Lol - I cheat on that part and just stitch it up regular - I havent made any to be reversable yet.....



LisaZoe said:


> One of Zoe's friends initially got on my nerves because she'd question me when I said no to something, like Zoe going to her house, letting them have a popsicle, etc. I had a little chat with Zoe to let her know she wasn't to question an adult when they said no. I didn't want her to think it was OK since her friend did it. Zoe definitely got the message because the next time her friend asked 'why', Zoe told her not to question me because no meant no.  Now if only I could get Zoe to stop questioning me when I tell her no...



Too funny Lisa!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> The pattern goes up through a 3x I think. It would fit you for sure! I like the endless possibilities. I might make me a NBC shirt with it but that means either another year of Dallas wearing the same outfit (somehow cut off so it looks like it fits) or making a new one.



Yeah, but Pooh sized is not always a flattering look in that style top.  Sometimes it makes Pooh look PG  Is this a pattern that you could applique on?  If so, I bet it'd be cute to match Dallas.  And you know, you could just break down and make him a new NBC set


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LisaZoe said:


> One of Zoe's friends initially got on my nerves because she'd question me when I said no to something, like Zoe going to her house, letting them have a popsicle, etc. I had a little chat with Zoe to let her know she wasn't to question an adult when they said no. I didn't want her to think it was OK since her friend did it. Zoe definitely got the message because the next time her friend asked 'why', Zoe told her not to question me because no meant no.  Now if only I could get Zoe to stop questioning me when I tell her no...



My 3.5yr old has entered into the "why" stage - although she has moved past that to the "No" stage, and she talks non-stop- Ugh! 

HeatherSue- Thank you!!! and to the others who complimented Hannah- I'm biased but I think she's pretty cute too. 

Marah PM me back so I can mail this off to you, I'm just gonna squeeze it into a flate rate- my tab- and ship it off on Monday (if you reply to me) LOL


Question- for those who dont have a serger, or worked with fabrics that fray a lot- have you tried "Seams Great" I just picked it up....


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

VBAndrea said:


> *#1 Problem*
> 
> My beloved serger is acting up.  It keeps coming unthreaded in two spots -- I assume the thread is breaking b/c it does it midstream.  The needle comes undone and the orange thread comes undone (thankfully only at the last spot).  It is doing it repeatedly.  It's just a cheap Singer from Walmart and I still have the original thread on it. Do you think it's the cheap thread or does my tension need adjusting???
> 
> And I am going to buy new thread today b/c I will run out sometime today.  Is one brand any better than another?  What's on there now seems thin and inconsistent in thickness (does that make sense?).
> 
> I am using French seams wherever I can, but I need my serger to finish up the ugly edges on ruffles.
> 
> #2
> 
> Not really a problem, just a question (not urgent either):  Any good patterns for a bolero style jacket that I can make using microfur.  I looked on YCMT and didn't find anything.  I want a simple jacket for over my dd's AK dress as we will be there in December and she's getting a cold weather dress for AK in addition to a warm weather one (shhhh, don't tell dh).  Where is another good place to look for patterns?




Sorry about your serger, I don't have one but I hope someone can help you.

For a bolero jacket, try Simplicity 2833 or 3589 These are in their Hannah Montana line

 McCall's M4703 Is a cute pattern for capes/capelets which would look very cute in Microfur and perfect for December.  No sleeves either so it would be easy.

You can see the patterns at Simplicity.com and mccalls.com 
Next weekend (Aug 21-23) Simplicity patterns are 5 for $5 at JoAnn's


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I love the pattern but I have only made it for my daughter a couple of times. Because it is fully lined it is a little hot for us in Florida and you have to wear sleeves to school so she has to wear a t-shirt underneath it as well. I think it is totally cute though (and easy), especially on the little ones! I have made the dolly version for my daughter's AG doll several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used it to make this fake-vida, lol.


These are just too cute and I must ask, where is the little dog?



jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!


Jessica, that looks great on you!


revrob said:


> FACEBOOK USERS!  I've created an account on facebook just for me to keep up with sewing stuff.  I'm trying to get to all of the friend suggestions - but there are SO MANY!  If you're on facebook, would you mind sending me a friend request in my new ID name?  It's Revrob Winters.  Thanks so much!


I put you on today!  Thanks for the invite.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


Super job pulling by hand is hard work.  Is the nemo an applique that you did?


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> This gives me hope! If feels like Zoe argues with me about everything! No matter what I say, I'm wrong.  While I like for her to think for herself, this is getting so frustrating. I scrounged up money we really couldn't afford to send her to more weeks of day camp because I knew we'd drive each other crazy by the end of summer.  Don't get me wrong, she is a very sweet and considerate child most of the time but constantly disagreeing with me is tiring. I know I'm the adult and should be able to handle this but I've resorted to 'the silent treatment' on more than one occasion when it seemed everything I said was contradicted.



I bet now you feel it's money well spent!! 

Kirsta is in the whining stage. And she's so impatient! You try to help her with something and she tells you your wrong and just plows into whatever she's working on. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Can I pick your brains for a moment. I'm in no rush because I won't be able to pull out my sewing machine until after we get moved in but I want to get an idea of what I'm going to do. We got a magazine in the mail with costumes in it and DS told me he wants to be Anakin Skywalker from Clone Wars for Halloween this year. I hate the thought of spending $50 on the costume he wants so I am determined to do this myself. I have never sewed anything without a pattern so this could be a real challenge for me. For some reason I can't post the picture but here is a link to the costume.
> 
> http://www.buystarwarscostumes.com/anakin_skywalker_child_deluxe_cw.html
> 
> Thank you so much for any ideas you have and don't worry, I will post pics as soon as I'm done.



They might come out with a pattern since this is a new movie. But what I ususally do, take the picture with you and just find a pattern that is closest to what you want to do. Use the colors to match the outfit. Sometimes you can find the accessory peices on .  You don't need to be exact, just to give people the idea of what your going for. They'll get it. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.



These are absolutely gorgeous.  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Today was the first day of school,   I didnt think I'd have to fight crying so much. Miss Madi is in Pre K this year, Miss K is in 3rd.
> Get ready for too many Miss Madi and K'



Your dresses are wonderful. Kirsta has to wear a uniform. I wish they'd have some days they could wear regular clothes. Even for the Xmas show, they have to wear thier uniform with a red top. 

Kirsta goes back Sept. 1st.


----------



## Mirb1214

I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!


----------



## NaeNae

Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!



That turned out cute.


----------



## Adi12982

Mirb1214 said:


>



That came out super cute - and I LOVE your fabrics!


----------



## Stephres

Lydia looks so cute in the a-lines! I really like her in green with her hair.

The nemo dresses are just adorable. What cute girls!



MinnieVanMom said:


> These are just too cute and I must ask, where is the little dog?



Thanks, you crack me up, I think Scrappy should have his own fan club, lol. 

Here he is, helping us sorting books for school. And by sorting, I mean bringing us his squeaky ball and knocking over piles until someone will throw it for him.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi guys,

Two things....

Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.

Also...  I am going to sew to help my nerves but I have to size up a pattern.  The one I have is a 8 I need to make it a 10-12...  How do I size it up?  Is there an inch or so to add to the outside edge of the 8?  I looked in the bookmarks on  pg 1 but I didn't see anything.

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## mom2rtk

Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!






Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....


----------



## tanyaandallie

mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!



WOW.  Seriously.  WOW.  That is amazing!!!!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!







AWESOME!


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



WOW!    Lady Tramiane(sp?) will LOVE it!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> 1900 Park Fare is my all-time favorite character meal! The stepsisters are SO much fun!  Plus, the food is DEEE-LICIOUS!  I still dream about the brownies that were kind of like fudge and kind of like brownies. MMMMMM.....
> 
> I don't think you sent the tree idea!




I love the strawberry soup!


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>




Adorable!  Love the twirl!  I can't believe you ruffled all that by hand!  Get a ruffler, it will save you tons time!


----------



## HeatherSue

VBAndrea said:


> My beloved serger is acting up.  It keeps coming unthreaded in two spots -- I assume the thread is breaking b/c it does it midstream.  The needle comes undone and the orange thread comes undone (thankfully only at the last spot).  It is doing it repeatedly.  It's just a cheap Singer from Walmart and I still have the original thread on it. Do you think it's the cheap thread or does my tension need adjusting???
> 
> And I am going to buy new thread today b/c I will run out sometime today.  Is one brand any better than another?  What's on there now seems thin and inconsistent in thickness (does that make sense?).
> 
> I am using French seams wherever I can, but I need my serger to finish up the ugly edges on ruffles.


I don't know what brand of thread I have in my serger.  It's just something I got in big cones at JoAnn.  Have you tried changing the needles in your serger?  If they have a little nick in them or something, it could make your thread break.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


WOW!! Those are gorgeous!  Your girls are SO cute!



Mirb1214 said:


>


I love it!  That fabric is gorgeous!  Your daughter is adorable, messy hair and all! Let me tell yah, I have NEVER made anything in 15 minutes!  That's usually how long it takes me just to iron my fabric so I can start cutting it out!



Stephres said:


>


Awww....he is such a little sweetie!  He needs his own facebook page.  I wanna be his friend!



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.
> 
> Also...  I am going to sew to help my nerves but I have to size up a pattern.  The one I have is a 8 I need to make it a 10-12...  How do I size it up?  Is there an inch or so to add to the outside edge of the 8?  I looked in the bookmarks on  pg 1 but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help


 I'll pray for your mom. 



mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....


 WOW!! Just, WOW!!


----------



## HeatherSue

We made our official "Countdown to Disney" calendar today!  We won't start marking the days off until tomorrow.  But, Sawyer is so excited about it.  He's asked me about 20 times today "Are we going to Disney World _now_?"  I think it's going to be a long 49 days! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the strawberry soup!


Can you believe I didn't try the strawberry soup?  I've been kicking myself ever since!  I will definitely try it this October!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!! Just, WOW!!



Thanks to all for letting me share! We're very excited about this. I told I would buy bright red lipstick and white eye shadow, but she has to be ready to boss Cindy and the steps around......


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


These are adorable!  Great job on the applique.


Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!


Those fabrics are really adorable! A Tad longer than 15 minutes?  Really?  That is really quick.


Stephres said:


> Thanks, you crack me up, I think Scrappy should have his own fan club, lol.
> 
> Here he is, helping us sorting books for school. And by sorting, I mean bringing us his squeaky ball and knocking over piles until someone will throw it for him.


Scrappy is just too cute.  We would like to join the Scrappy fan club. 


Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.
> 
> Also...  I am going to sew to help my nerves but I have to size up a pattern.  The one I have is a 8 I need to make it a 10-12...  How do I size it up?  Is there an inch or so to add to the outside edge of the 8?  I looked in the bookmarks on  pg 1 but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help


I am sorry about your mom.  I hope she gets better soon.


mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



Wow! Wow! Wow! That is really pretty.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Lydia looks so cute in the a-lines! I really like her in green with her hair.
> 
> The nemo dresses are just adorable. What cute girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you crack me up, I think Scrappy should have his own fan club, lol.
> 
> Here he is, helping us sorting books for school. And by sorting, I mean bringing us his squeaky ball and knocking over piles until someone will throw it for him.


He really is so cute and thanks for putting a picture of him up.  Of course we love your sewing more.


mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....


Truly amazing!


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> I bet now you feel it's money well spent!!



The money was definitely well spent. She had so much fun and I had time to sew without feeling like I was neglecting her. We'll have 2 weeks with no specific activities and then a week of VBS/Day Camp before school starts. That VBS is great - they have VBS in the morning then the kids who are staying for the day camp (only $26 for the week) get lunch and they all go on a field trip. Last year they did bowling, swimming, miniature golf, beach trip, etc.



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is in the whining stage. And she's so impatient! You try to help her with something and she tells you your wrong and just plows into whatever she's working on.



Zoe gets very whiny when she's tired. That's the main drawback of the day camp - she was almost always tired when I picked her up. We're moving her bedtime earlier to get ready for school so that has helped.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

HeatherSue said:


> We made our official "Countdown to Disney" calendar today!  We won't start marking the days off until tomorrow.  But, Sawyer is so excited about it.  He's asked me about 20 times today "Are we going to Disney World _now_?"  I think it's going to be a long 49 days!



We are starting ours at 30 days....Emma asks everyday "5 days until Disney, right mom"?  I wanted to start at 50 but didn't think I could handle it either!!


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



Wow! I can't wait to see photos from your trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just went and got the days ticker since I didn't know other than over a month.  38 days and I have only 1 shirt made for DH.  But we have all our other customs from previous trips.

DH is running a 15.5 mile marathon in the mountains today.  On a horse trail way back.  I am leaving in a bit to go the pick up spot.  I gave him 5 hours to finish it.  

I really really need to get inspired to make AK clothes from the zebra fabric but I just don't feel it.


----------



## VBAndrea

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Sorry about your serger, I don't have one but I hope someone can help you.
> 
> For a bolero jacket, try Simplicity 2833 or 3589 These are in their Hannah Montana line
> 
> McCall's M4703 Is a cute pattern for capes/capelets which would look very cute in Microfur and perfect for December.  No sleeves either so it would be easy.
> 
> You can see the patterns at Simplicity.com and mccalls.com
> Next weekend (Aug 21-23) Simplicity patterns are 5 for $5 at JoAnn's


Thanks for the pattern tips.  I'm a bit scared to try a commercial pattern and was hoping there was another site like YCMT or another brand to try.  I've done a couple of commercial patterns in the past, and I detest them.  I don't understand half of the terminology!  I do love that cape pattern though and imagine that might be feasible.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


Just lovely!  I have ordered a Nemo custom for my dd for Epcot as well and will likely change her into it b/f the Nemo show at AK as well.  I ordered it thinking I could never make anything like it -- it does have some applique that I'm probably not capable of and looks pretty complex, so likely a good thing I ordered it.  I will post a pic of it once it arrives, but told the seamstress I didn't need it until November and I know she hasn't started yet b/c she just e-mailed me about altering the design so dd can wear a long sleeve shirt under if need be.  Your little nemos look adorable and I love the twirl!  Will you be dining at Coral Seas at all?  That would be a good place to wear the dresses as well.  We'll hopefully eat there on our Epcot day so my dd doesn't get too tired of changing!



Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!


What fantastic color and pattern combinations!  Just fabulous!  And I read on page 1 you are not allowed to apologize for messy hair -- my dd's pic in her school dress had end of the day head which is similar to bedhead, but I just went with it -- easier than persuading her to have her tangles combed.  Are your pants Carla's Easy to Fit?  I plan on making some similar for an outfit I'm making dd now.



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.
> 
> Also...  I am going to sew to help my nerves but I have to size up a pattern.  The one I have is a 8 I need to make it a 10-12...  How do I size it up?  Is there an inch or so to add to the outside edge of the 8?  I looked in the bookmarks on  pg 1 but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help


Thinking nothing but good thoughts for your mother.  

Sorry, no clue how to size up a pattern.  



mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



OK, let's face it, you need to be working in costuming at Disney.  Simply amazing!!!!  You need to video the encounter at 1900PF so we all can see.  

I also have another idea for you since you did the blue/pink Aurora combo -- try a combo of Anastasia and Drizella , for example make the right side of the dress Anastasia's colors and the left side Drizella's.  I think that would be interesting.



HeatherSue said:


> I don't know what brand of thread I have in my serger.  It's just something I got in big cones at JoAnn.  Have you tried changing the needles in your serger?  If they have a little nick in them or something, it could make your thread break.



Thanks -- I read the troubleshooting in my book ideaf course didn't think to do that until after I posted) and it said it's either bad thread (and this thread does look nasty), tension too tight or to change the needle.  I adjusted the tension and am trying again but now almost ran out of thread so can't go further b/c I want to rethread by tieing off.  And dh is gone so this is a trip to the fabric store with two children in tow  My serger scares me and I fear changing the needle.  I can change my sewing machine with no prob, but the serger just intimidates me.  I will keep you posted....


----------



## Mirb1214

VBAndrea said:


> What fantastic color and pattern combinations!  Just fabulous!  And I read on page 1 you are not allowed to apologize for messy hair -- my dd's pic in her school dress had end of the day head which is similar to bedhead, but I just went with it -- easier than persuading her to have her tangles combed.  Are your pants Carla's Easy to Fit?  I plan on making some similar for an outfit I'm making dd now.



Yes those are Carla's Easy Fits.  I SO wish she had Easy Fits for adults. . .I LOVE the easy fit pattern!  As for my little model; she LOVES when I make her an outfit and LOVES to wear them but when I first get them made and just want her to "try them on". . . she wants NO part of it!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.




I love, love, love these.  This is what was in my head...but had problems finding the fabric.  A 'Nemo' dress is the only thing DD9 asked for, and it is the one I didn't make...now it looks like we won't be able to all eat at Coral Reef (only have a ressie for 4 and there are now 8 of us).



Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!




I only said I could do one in 15 minutes...not including the cutting time!  I allow myself one hour blocks of sewing time...and I hate not finishing anything!

I love the way this one turned out.  Funny DD9 now wants me to make her a set...when I suggested it she thought the pattern looked 'lame' as a top...now she loves it!  Go figure!


Stephres said:


> Lydia looks so cute in the a-lines! I really like her in green with her hair.
> 
> The nemo dresses are just adorable. What cute girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you crack me up, I think Scrappy should have his own fan club, lol.
> 
> Here he is, helping us sorting books for school. And by sorting, I mean bringing us his squeaky ball and knocking over piles until someone will throw it for him.



I have always had Doxies...I have a soft spot in my heart for them.  I have a long hair mini right now. (also black and tan) She is queen of all she surveys and only allows us to live here with her.  I tell the younger two kids to watch it, she has been here longer than they have!

Well 35 days left to go and all I have to finish are a few T shirts...that no one can agree on; move a couple buttons on one dress; two more doll dresses; and decide what to make for the little one that is making the trip with us.  (I'm thinking some easy fits and a Mickey Head T shirt times 4....)

We have been using countdown rings (printed form the DISign boards) since we were at about 70 - ish.  On 30 we switch to those good old Home Depot Mickey Head paint chips!  Each Head will have a little message written on them and/or a little 'Disney' job for the kids to do.  When DD9 realized it is only 5 weeks...she really got excited!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MinnieVanMom said:


> Super job pulling by hand is hard work.  Is the nemo an applique that you did?



Thanks!  No, I didn't do the nemo applique this time.  I cheated....it was on clearance at Joann's so I thought it was well worth it for the time that I saved.



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the strawberry soup!



That was my favorite thing there too!  I will definitely be eating that again!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> These are adorable!  Great job on the applique.
> 
> .



Thanks, but I bought the applique and just sewed around the edges with matching thread.



VBAndrea said:


> Just lovely!  I have ordered a Nemo custom for my dd for Epcot as well and will likely change her into it b/f the Nemo show at AK as well.  I ordered it thinking I could never make anything like it -- it does have some applique that I'm probably not capable of and looks pretty complex, so likely a good thing I ordered it.  I will post a pic of it once it arrives, but told the seamstress I didn't need it until November and I know she hasn't started yet b/c she just e-mailed me about altering the design so dd can wear a long sleeve shirt under if need be.  Your little nemos look adorable and I love the twirl!  Will you be dining at Coral Seas at all?  That would be a good place to wear the dresses as well.  We'll hopefully eat there on our Epcot day so my dd doesn't get too tired of changing!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!  This is probably my favorite one that I have made so far.  I can't wait to see yours.  We will not be eating at the Coral Reef this year.  We went there last year and  weren't all that impressed....very rude waitress is probably the one that ruined it for us.  Hopefully you have a better experience.  Trust me, it has ran across my mind to take these dresses to AK just to wear to the Nemo show, but I probably won't want to mess with carrying them around and they'll probably be dirty from Epcot.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> I love, love, love these.  This is what was in my head...but had problems finding the fabric.  A 'Nemo' dress is the only thing DD9 asked for, and it is the one I didn't make...now it looks like we won't be able to all eat at Coral Reef (only have a ressie for 4 and there are now 8 of us).
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks! I  actually got the fabric on  for a very reasonable price!  My DD2 is very into Nemo right now.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure which code. Is it your password it isn't accepting, or is there one of those crazy things where you have to enter letters that are all screwy looking?  We'd love it if you could join us over there!



The screwy letters was the issue the other day. but now its not taking my passoword or my email.

Im sure its just my computer acting up. sometimes it just hates me. 

I'll try again today though. 

Thanks for al the help ladies. 

I am kidless today so i am off to the fabric store to start scoping things out!


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> DH is running a 15.5 mile marathon in the mountains today.  On a horse trail way back.  I am leaving in a bit to go the pick up spot.  I gave him 5 hours to finish it.


Wow, that is really impressive! I can't imagine running that far!



Mirb1214 said:


> Yes those are Carla's Easy Fits.  I SO wish she had Easy Fits for adults. . .


ME TOO!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

HeatherSue said:


> We made our official "Countdown to Disney" calendar today!  We won't start marking the days off until tomorrow.  But, Sawyer is so excited about it.  He's asked me about 20 times today "Are we going to Disney World _now_?"  I think it's going to be a long 49 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD3 Started that the min i booked the trip. So after about 4 days i got real tired of it and cut her out 118 mickey heads, wrote the count down numbers on them and put them on a book ring and hung them off the fridge and every night before bed she pulls one off. It has stopped the questions because she can see what a 100 + days looks like.
Click to expand...


----------



## kathyell

Love the Nemo dresses and all the a-lines! I'm really eying that a-line pattern as the reversible aspect of it is very appealing to me...twice as much pretty fabric to pick out. 

I also found the Mickey/Minnie/Pluto Halloween fabric at Joann's yesterday! I've been stalking the seasonal aisle for weeks looking for it, and then there it was! Now I just have to figure out what to use it on. (Should have picked out a coordinating fabric while I was there, but I was so excited to find the licensed fabric I wanted that I forgot!)


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!



Tell Mollie the outfit wouldn't be half as cute if she didn't model it for us! I love the color combo.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> OK, let's face it, you need to be working in costuming at Disney.  Simply amazing!!!!  You need to video the encounter at 1900PF so we all can see.
> 
> I also have another idea for you since you did the blue/pink Aurora combo -- try a combo of Anastasia and Drizella , for example make the right side of the dress Anastasia's colors and the left side Drizella's.  I think that would be interesting.





 Thanks! That is high praise indeed! Talk about your basid DREAM job!

I don't know if I'll come back with video though. My husband's not a big camera person, and I don't want to miss the still shots. Maybe I can bribe my 14 year old son into doing it.... Although his M.O. is to head for the buffet when the characters come around..... Last summer Lady Tremaine grabbed him by the shirt and dragged him back to the table, so he's not very fond of her....

And I LOVE the idea of the Ana-zilla costume! I think that's a definite go for the next trip! As I was finishing up Lady Tremaine, I wondered what was left to do for next time... and bingo! Here's a new plan! Thanks!


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> These are SO cute!  Did you use a pattern for Anastasia's skirt?  I love it!  It's perfect for appliques!



it is perfect... I cut that out from something..... totally dont remember, found it in my pattern box.. it is on parchment paper.... I will have to figure out where I cut it from


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



This is just amazing!  SHe is going to get tons of attention!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, I'm getting ready to sew my first Carla C. A-line top.  I have it cut out and ready to go.   I don't see many posted on here that other people have done;  is there a reason for this??  Is it a hard pattern?  I've gotten the simply sweet down pat and the A-line looks like a lot less time consuming.  Does anyone have pics to post of any A-lines??



Here's the first one I did:







Stephres said:


> I love the pattern but I have only made it for my daughter a couple of times. Because it is fully lined it is a little hot for us in Florida and you have to wear sleeves to school so she has to wear a t-shirt underneath it as well. I think it is totally cute though (and easy), especially on the little ones! I have made the dolly version for my daughter's AG doll several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used it to make this fake-vida, lol.


Cute!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> have you looked in the photobucket?
> here are some of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse of cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse
> (I know it doesnt look it in the photo, but the fabrics are all coordinates and they DO match )


Super cute!


billwendy said:


> Thanks so much! I was so grateful for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The person who was looking for Alines - here are a few I have done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a nice pattern to follow with lots of length options for more of a top or a dress!!!


Adorable!


GoofyG said:


> Attikus had his 1st day of school on Thursday!  He is going once a wk.  I hope to have a job at the 3yr olds school this yr,  His school is right around the corner from Ellarie's school.  (Kindergarten)
> 
> Here is my BIG BOY!!!


I can't believe how big he's gotten.


jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!


Love it!  Just wish I could wear one w/o looking 6 months pregnant LOL.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!! Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


These are great!  Awesome twirl!


Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!


Love it!  


Tweevil said:


> Hi gu
> ys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...  This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.
> 
> Also...  I am going to sew to help my nerves but I have to size up a pattern.  The one I have is a 8 I need to make it a 10-12...  How do I size it up?  Is there an inch or so to add to the outside edge of the 8?  I looked in the bookmarks on  pg 1 but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help


Praying for your mom



mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....


Wow!  That is the most amazing dress!!!


VBAndrea said:


> Thanks -- I read the troubleshooting in my book (of course didn't think to do that until after I posted) and it said it's either bad thread (and this thread does look nasty), tension too tight or to change the needle.  I adjusted the tension and am trying again but now almost ran out of thread so can't go further b/c I want to rethread by tieing off.  And dh is gone so this is a trip to the fabric store with two children in tow  My serger scares me and I fear changing the needle.  I can change my sewing machine with no prob, but the serger just intimidates me.  I will keep you posted....



I really like Maxi lock thread for my serger


----------



## 3huskymom

HeatherSue said:


> 1900 Park Fare is my all-time favorite character meal! The stepsisters are SO much fun!  Plus, the food is DEEE-LICIOUS!  I still dream about the brownies that were kind of like fudge and kind of like brownies. MMMMMM.....
> 
> !



One of my favorites too! The strawberry soup is awesome and I really like the desserts, including the rice krispie treats. Can't wait to see those new designs! BTW, I love the pluto cutie and can't wait to see more cuties!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


I love these dresses!



mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



Love this! I can only hope to get my stepsisters costumes for mom mom and I to look 1/4 that good!

For those interested I just finished and posted Day 2 of our trip to my Lavender Ladybug blog.


----------



## MiniGirl

eeyore3847 said:


> it is perfect... I cut that out from something..... totally dont remember, found it in my pattern box.. it is on parchment paper.... I will have to figure out where I cut it from



Lori, isn't Anastasia's skirt a Farbenmix pattern? I thought it was an Insa when I first saw it.

Heather, if it is Insa, it is a German pattern. I have it but haven't made it yet, so I don't know if tutorials are out there or not.


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Marah, you are too funny - hey, How is Ryker today????????



He's doing much better.  I try to keep in mind he lived more than his first year and a half with absolutely NO rules, especially from a "mommy person", so that's part of his resistence to following thing now.  Sometimes it helps my sanity to think this way, sometimes it doesn't! (thanks for asking, though!0



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.



I lit a special candle for your Mom today, I hope she is doing well.



VBAndrea said:


> I also have another idea for you since you did the blue/pink Aurora combo -- try a combo of Anastasia and Drizella , for example make the right side of the dress Anastasia's colors and the left side Drizella's.  I think that would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks -- I read the troubleshooting in my book ideaf course didn't think to do that until after I posted) and it said it's either bad thread (and this thread does look nasty), tension too tight or to change the needle.  I adjusted the tension and am trying again but now almost ran out of thread so can't go further b/c I want to rethread by tieing off.  And dh is gone so this is a trip to the fabric store with two children in tow  My serger scares me and I fear changing the needle.  I can change my sewing machine with no prob, but the serger just intimidates me.  I will keep you posted....



Oh MY that's a fantastic idea!  I wish I'd thought of it!  I'd ask to CASE it, but erm, yeah, thinking it will be a while until my skills are NEAR that level!


----------



## Rymer

Hey Ladies
I have a question for you, where can I get a cheap petti? I'm not looking to spend a ton on one, I want to make sure she will wear the thing and don't want to waste the money if she doesn't want to wear it.  anyone know where I can get a decently priced one? 
I'm almost done w/ twirly skirt! I REALLY need a ruffler.  my hand gathering looks horrible, but this is my first twirl skirt and so far, I'm pretty proud of it! I'll post pics when I'm done of course.  it's been a LONG work in progress.  LOL


----------



## mommyof3princess

I know someone on her made the cutest 50's diner waitress outfit. i think it was black and white. Does anyone have a clue who made it or have a picture of it?

I want to surprise Megan and make a version of it for halloween she wants to be a 50's waitress. Go figure.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> I have a question for you, where can I get a cheap petti? I'm not looking to spend a ton on one, I want to make sure she will wear the thing and don't want to waste the money if she doesn't want to wear it.  anyone know where I can get a decently priced one?
> I'm almost done w/ twirly skirt! I REALLY need a ruffler.  my hand gathering looks horrible, but this is my first twirl skirt and so far, I'm pretty proud of it! I'll post pics when I'm done of course.  it's been a LONG work in progress.  LOL



Hello Kitty makes one, it's about $30 and whatever sale might be going on. I had seen them at Macy's and they were pretty good looking to.


----------



## mgmsmommy

I've not been posting much lately as things here have been kinda crazy.  My dh has beenmostly gone all summer for work & is at a base in Hawaii for  weeks right now.  It stinks  that I wasn't able to go with him but someone has to take care of our 5 kids right?  

Anyway I've seen some great stuff posted lately.  Miranda I hope you have a wonderful time with your husband while he is home on leave & a great disney trip too!  

Emcreative  I was so happy to see your boys pictures.  They are adorable.  

I have been sewing lately but seems every good day we have had plans & the days I wanna take pictures it storms.  I hope to get some pics soon though to share.  

I do have a question though.  I am in the process of making a simply sweet & I want To have an underskirt with rufle attached and then a hemmed overskirt.  How do I attach them to the bodice? Separately or do I attache the underskirt to the overskirt & then attach them together to the bodice?

Thanks for anyones help.  I can envision it but am having a hard time thinking through the right way to construct it.


----------



## Mirb1214

Here is my second set completed today .  No modeling yet (I didn't want to press my luck but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 2cutekidz

MiniGirl said:


> Lori, isn't Anastasia's skirt a Farbenmix pattern? I thought it was an Insa when I first saw it.
> 
> Heather, if it is Insa, it is a German pattern. I have it but haven't made it yet, so I don't know if tutorials are out there or not.



I thought it was the Insa too.


----------



## lovesdumbo

jessica52877 said:


> Here is SisBoom and Carla's new Meghan pattern! This went together so quick and was easy. I have only ever sewn 2 other things for myself and that was years ago. I can't wait to make this in solid black and a burgundy for around the holidays! It is perfect and can be dressed up or down!


That came out great!



GoofyG said:


> Attikus had his 1st day of school on Thursday!  He is going once a wk.  I hope to have a job at the 3yr olds school this yr,  His school is right around the corner from Ellarie's school.  (Kindergarten)
> 
> Here is my BIG BOY!!!


How did that happen?  He's looking so big-and handsome!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.


So adorable!!!!



Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!


Great job!!!!  LOVE those fabrics!



Stephres said:


> Thanks, you crack me up, I think Scrappy should have his own fan club, lol.
> 
> Here he is, helping us sorting books for school. And by sorting, I mean bringing us his squeaky ball and knocking over piles until someone will throw it for him.


Scrappy is so cute!  I was thinking of him tonight!  I was showing my tomboy Halloween patterns.  She loves dogs and had to look at all the dog patterns.  One was for a hot dog-with bun and mustard.

First she wanted to be a lion then a penguin (I think she wanted all 5 of us to be penguins) then a Native American like her Kaya then a vet and finally a dog.  Hope JoAnn's puts Butterick patterns on sale soon!



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.


Prayers for your Mom!



mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....


WOW!!!! Lady Tremaine is going to flip when she sees that!!!!



MiniGirl said:


> Lori, isn't Anastasia's skirt a Farbenmix pattern? I thought it was an Insa when I first saw it.
> 
> Heather, if it is Insa, it is a German pattern. I have it but haven't made it yet, so I don't know if tutorials are out there or not.


That what I thought too.  I found this tutorial.  Not great but it doesn't really look all that bad.  I have the pattern but haven't made it yet.
http://www.farbenmix.de/anleitungen/englisch/insa-photo.pdf



Mirb1214 said:


> Here is my second set completed today.  No modeling yet (I didn't want to press my luck but maybe tomorrow.


So cute!!!


----------



## billwendy

Praying for Pat tonight!

Sue, how is your DH today?


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Question-

     What are the chances that I can remove an machine embroidered name off an outfit without ruinning it?   It is only four letters and then I will hand put the correct name on it. 


l love the nemo dresses.  I have about 4 yards of that fabric and have been trying to figure out what to make with it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Any easy ideas for my DH and I and possibly my two girls for the MNSSHP?  When we went last year it was sweltering hot!!!  We were hoping to not spend a lot of money but would like a fun idea!


----------



## lovesdumbo

We went to see Ponyo today.  It was BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Like all Miyazaki films it is a bit odd but the animation is so stunning!  The kids all enjoyed it too.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Would you ladies mind posting your favorite online fabric store? TIA!


----------



## lovesdumbo

tanyaandallie said:


> Would you ladies mind posting your favorite online fabric store? TIA!




I really like www.fabricsgalore.com  great prices and great service.


----------



## NaeNae

This is some neat stuff I heard about at the Walter Floriani workshop I went to today.  I'm going to use it to put names on the web handles of the grandkids lunch bags.  I can't get the webbing under my machine to embroidery it.

Floriani PRESS N BOND®

Use this "no sew" bonding material to adhere patches, appliqués and embroideries to most fabrics without stitching!

Press N Bond withstands laundering and dry cleaning and will create a permanent bond between fabric surfaces when heat is applied. NO sewing is required! Adheres to Vinyl, Polyester, Cotton, Polycotton and most other fabrics


----------



## kathyell

Would it possibly be safer, itsheresomewhere, to embroider the name you actually want on a flat piece of coordinating fabric and then applique that piece over the name? I'm afraid the fabric might just be too punched up if you removed the embroidered name.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I would like to do that but it is a multi colored shirt.  I haven't got it in my hands as it has to come from somewhere else.   Whoever made this shirt put a monorail in the front with the train station in the back with the castle behind that.  Under that is their child's name.


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> We went to see Ponyo today.  It was BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Like all Miyazaki films it is a bit odd but the animation is so stunning!  The kids all enjoyed it too.




I wish it was showing around here.  My girls and I all love Miyazaki films (Spirited Away is still my fav).  If it doesn't show up here soon I may have to travel with the girls to see it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am trying to finish packing - The car leaves Sunday afternoon - I put the girls pettiskirts in travel space bags - has anyone done this before? Was it ok? I don't know how else to do it neatly & without taking up too much space.


----------



## emcreative

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am trying to finish packing - The car leaves Sunday afternoon - I put the girls pettiskirts in travel space bags - has anyone done this before? Was it ok? I don't know how else to do it neatly & without taking up too much space.




I just used a regular bid ziplock bag, and I was astonished how it fluffed right back out!  I'd think you'd be just fine!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Kathyell-I was just admiring your signature.  We were at the world at the same time and from your signature I can see we'll be there together again in May.  I don't have my May dates set but I always go for my birthday on the 6th.



emcreative said:


> I wish it was showing around here.  My girls and I all love Miyazaki films (Spirited Away is still my fav).  If it doesn't show up here soon I may have to travel with the girls to see it.


Hope it comes your way.  I thought it was in wide spread distribution-we saw it at a small place in a relatively small town.

I think Whisper of the Heart might be my favorite-we have most of them.  I also like Kiki's Delivery Service and My Neighbor Totoro.  I would have to say Ponyo is my new favorite.  The animation is really stunning-the gardens at the house are really beautiful and the kids are just too cute!


----------



## Rymer

Thank you!! we have a Macy's....I will check them out.  Our Macy's is like the smallest one ever but I'll keep my fingers crossed. thanks!



SallyfromDE said:


> Hello Kitty makes one, it's about $30 and whatever sale might be going on. I had seen them at Macy's and they were pretty good looking to.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I went to a store called Wyoming Wolens yesterday.  They are going out of business and in back I got huge, like 6 inches tall and 4 inches wide cones of thread.  They did have a big colour choice but still at a $1 a cone it was a super price.  

They are out in my car but I will get pictures once it warms up so I can go out.  There is a hard frost on everything.  So fall begins in the mountains.


----------



## Rymer

AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.


----------



## sheridee32

itsheresomewhere said:


> I would like to do that but it is a multi colored shirt.  I haven't got it in my hands as it has to come from somewhere else.   Whoever made this shirt put a monorail in the front with the train station in the back with the castle behind that.  Under that is their child's name.



There is a tool that looks just like a electric razor to remove embroidery stitches my dh had a razor he never used so i got it and it works pretty good you have to be extremely careful removing things from knot it makes holed very easy you might do better just making slightly larger letters and appliquing so it covers all the letters you could even add a mickey head if there is extra letters


----------



## Sapper383

Rymer said:


> AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.



Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.

I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family

I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes

I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait

As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling












[

Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner

Sam


----------



## xdanielleax

I bought Carla's precious dress pattern the other day.  I am going to attempt to make a Minnie dress for Violette with it and I am scared!  Carla's directions are wonderful but I've never made buttonholes before.  Has anyone else used this pattern as a first timer on buttons who can reassure me I won't mess up my Minnie Dot fabric!


----------



## Rymer

Sapper383 said:


> Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.
> 
> I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family
> 
> I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes
> 
> I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait
> 
> As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner
> 
> Sam



that is a great dress! she looks like she loves it! a dress is next on my list.  I really want a ruffler foot but am not sure I would even understand how to use the thing! how do you get the fabric you are ruffling to match up w/ /the tier you need to sew it to? w/ hand gathering you make it fit.....ruffler foot??? I don't know!! good luck w/ your sons shirt! I'm sure all the wonderful ladies on here would be able to help.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

lovesdumbo said:


> We went to see Ponyo today.  It was BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Like all Miyazaki films it is a bit odd but the animation is so stunning!  The kids all enjoyed it too.



I really want to take the kids to see that.  I haven't checked if is playing near here but if it is, I will probably take them to see it this week.  I ahd not heard about it beofre Disney emaile dmy the trailer the other day


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

itsheresomewhere said:


> Question-
> 
> What are the chances that I can remove an machine embroidered name off an outfit without ruinning it?   It is only four letters and then I will hand put the correct name on it.
> 
> 
> l love the nemo dresses.  I have about 4 yards of that fabric and have been trying to figure out what to make with it.



I have picked monograms off dresses and logos off jackets from my husband's job.  Often times the embroidery leaves holes but washing helps.

Just do it carefully, I use a seam ripper to cut the bobbin threads in the back and then pull the threads on the front of the shirt.  Good Luck!


----------



## Sapper383

Rymer said:


> that is a great dress! she looks like she loves it! a dress is next on my list.  I really want a ruffler foot but am not sure I would even understand how to use the thing! how do you get the fabric you are ruffling to match up w/ /the tier you need to sew it to? w/ hand gathering you make it fit.....ruffler foot??? I don't know!! good luck w/ your sons shirt! I'm sure all the wonderful ladies on here would be able to help.




Thanks, She does love it...wouldn't take it off

I'm the same, I'm new at the sewing game and I haven't a clue how a ruffler foot works....mind you, I can only just use the sewing machine


----------



## SallyfromDE

mgmsmommy said:


> I do have a question though.  I am in the process of making a simply sweet & I want To have an underskirt with rufle attached and then a hemmed overskirt.  How do I attach them to the bodice? Separately or do I attache the underskirt to the overskirt & then attach them together to the bodice?
> 
> Thanks for anyones help.  I can envision it but am having a hard time thinking through the right way to construct it.



I usually make 2 of the upper skirt. One is for the slip, usually in white, but sometimes other colors. I get either the crinoline net (it's really stiff) or the 6" netting from joannes to ruffle really full. Then I attatch that to the right side of the "slip" so it won't be itchy on the legs. Then I attatch the "slip" to the upper skirt, now think of it as one peice. Now  do what ever else the pattern says. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Any easy ideas for my DH and I and possibly my two girls for the MNSSHP?  When we went last year it was sweltering hot!!!  We were hoping to not spend a lot of money but would like a fun idea!



Alot of people use the Dalmation theme. Or Pirate. With 2 girls, they'd be cute as a pink and blue Aurora. Dad with a tshirt and an iron on of the Prince. Mom with an iron on of the 3 fairies. Or the girls could be the 2 cinderellas, in rags and the mice dress.  I never do anything the easy way! 

Here we are as Hercules: 






I usually let Kirsta pick the theme. 



lovesdumbo said:


> I really like www.fabricsgalore.com  great prices and great service.



Thanks for this. I hadn't seen it before and already ordered something. 



Rymer said:


> AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.



I think it's great! And your DD shirt says it all. Do you have a slant foot machine? I have a ruffler I've been trying to give to someone. I had no problems, just changed my machine and bought a new foot. 



Sapper383 said:


> Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.
> 
> I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family
> 
> I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes
> 
> I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait
> 
> As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner
> 
> Sam



I think it's adorable! And what a model!  Aren't you glad though that your Ds wants something also? I have no clue what a super sluth tshirt is, sometimes that age just like iron ons, so the creative board can help with that. But if he's slim, you might be able to make the bowling shirt from carlc. 



xdanielleax said:


> I bought Carla's precious dress pattern the other day.  I am going to attempt to make a Minnie dress for Violette with it and I am scared!  Carla's directions are wonderful but I've never made buttonholes before.  Has anyone else used this pattern as a first timer on buttons who can reassure me I won't mess up my Minnie Dot fabric!



Button holes aren't that bad. But sometimes I just use the decorative snaps. They have a little tool that helps to attatch them. 



Rymer said:


> that is a great dress! she looks like she loves it! a dress is next on my list.  I really want a ruffler foot but am not sure I would even understand how to use the thing! how do you get the fabric you are ruffling to match up w/ /the tier you need to sew it to? w/ hand gathering you make it fit.....ruffler foot??? I don't know!! good luck w/ your sons shirt! I'm sure all the wonderful ladies on here would be able to help.



YCMT has a tutorial that helps with this. There is also a guide that you can print out. 

If anyone needs a Slant foot Ruffler, I have one that I'd be glad to send you!! I don't need it. I think it's just a generic foot.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is a picture of the kind of thread I got.  It is called Tiger by Coats.









It has 6000 yards of thread on the small and I don't even know on the big.  Again, $1 a piece.  I am thrilled to finally have a good deal in my small valley

Now back to the AK bowling shirt.  I did post on facebook that I needed to make a dress for AK and got a bunch of funny responses about why I would need a dress for Alaska.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Sapper383 said:


>


These look great together, I have that same Pooh fabric, Im planning to use it with a pink check to make up a Daisy Kingdom pattern that calls for this fabric- have you seen it? Its out of print, but on ebay, etc.
I recognize the yellow plaid from the Pooh quilt I just did (I used the pink version) and I own the same multi dot too! They make a cute combo, I wouldnt have thought to put them together. 

So I have grand plans for Hannah's baby dedication gown..hee hee. Im so excited, Kira has been helping me choose- or giving me more ideas to make it harder to choose- whichever way you wanna look at it. 

and of course these are NOT inexpensive, so in order to help pay for this dress I plan to list some of my other stash fabrics for sale on etsy. Maybe Ill get them posted by the end of the weekend. Im sure Ill be posting some of my Disney stuff.


----------



## emcreative

Great find, MinnieVan...and  about the AK confusion!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> If anyone needs a Slant foot Ruffler, I have one that I'd be glad to send you!! I don't need it. I think it's just a generic foot.



I need a ruffler foot, but I am not sure what a slant foot is?


----------



## 2cutekidz

Help me design a Super Fabulous Custom for American Girl Place!!!!

DH surprised me this morning by telling me w're going to Chicago for DD's 7th birthday!!  Whoohoo!! I've been pestering him for weeks to go.  Now I have just 10 days to come up with an AWESOME set for Emily and one of her dolls for when we have lunch at AG Place!!  I'm thinking a halter and twirl skirt (like my pink and brown Minnie I did a few weeks ago) but I need fabric suggestions!!  I'm thinking pinks black and white!!  Help me find some FABULOUS fabrics!!


----------



## aimeeg

2cutekidz said:


> Help me design a Super Fabulous Custom for American Girl Place!!!!
> 
> DH surprised me this morning by telling me w're going to Chicago for DD's 7th birthday!!  Whoohoo!! I've been pestering him for weeks to go.  Now I have just 10 days to come up with an AWESOME set for Emily and one of her dolls for when we have lunch at AG Place!!  I'm thinking a halter and twirl skirt (like my pink and brown Minnie I did a few weeks ago) but I need fabric suggestions!!  I'm thinking pinks black and white!!  Help me find some FABULOUS fabrics!!



I am taking the girls on Wednesday and I have not even started their outfits!  

It is not pink and black but it is gorgeous- http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vt_related_3&listing_id=27830253 I bought it for Hannah BTS yesterday. I will a bit more.


----------



## aimeeg

Here are some pink options on etsy- 
http://www.morecloth.com/fabrics171.html

Here are some blck options on etsy as well- 
http://www.morecloth.com/fabrics1004.html


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> They are out in my car but I will get pictures once it warms up so I can go out.  There is a hard frost on everything.  So fall begins in the mountains.


Frost?  We just hit 90 for the first time this summer.  We hit 90 one day in May but that wasn't summer.



Rymer said:


> AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.


That came out great!  So cute!



Sapper383 said:


> Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.
> 
> I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family
> 
> I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes
> 
> I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait
> 
> As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner
> 
> Sam


SO cute!!!  We love Pooh and Crystal Palace.


----------



## 2cutekidz

aimeeg said:


> I am taking the girls on Wednesday and I have not even started their outfits!
> 
> It is not pink and black but it is gorgeous- http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=vt_related_3&listing_id=27830253 I bought it for Hannah BTS yesterday. I will a bit more.



Aimee - that fabric is beautiful!!  I don't know if I want to go primarily black and white with a touch of pink or have pink as main color too.  Ugh, decisions!!


----------



## aimeeg

I know what you mean about decisions! I have been trying to figure out what to do for Wed. I am taking the girls to see The Little Mermaid because it closes at the end of the month. Hannah wants the wedding scene and Sophee wants the kiss the girls scene. I am stuck though!! I have been busy sewing for back to school that this crept up on me. I think I am not super excited about the day trip because it is going to be a ton of work to take both girls to NYC. It will be worth it in the end and I know Sophee will love the show as much as Hannah did. Plus, my baby starts Kindergarten in a week. We are fitting as much fun into next week as we can! 

Hey, when you do your knots how thick do you make your straps?


----------



## HeatherSue

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> DD3 Started that the min i booked the trip. So after about 4 days i got real tired of it and cut her out 118 mickey heads, wrote the count down numbers on them and put them on a book ring and hung them off the fridge and every night before bed she pulls one off. It has stopped the questions because she can see what a 100 + days looks like.


Sawyer still thinks we're going to Disney World when he wakes up every morning!  I showed him the calendar and told him we'd have to eat breakfast this many times before it's time to go.  I'm sure he's going to try and eat breakfast 20x a day now just so we can go sooner! 



mom2rtk said:


> : Last summer Lady Tremaine grabbed him by the shirt and dragged him back to the table, so he's not very fond of her....


That is so funny!  Lady Tremaine wasn't there when we ate at 1900 Park Fare last time.  I hope she is when we go in October!



MiniGirl said:


> Lori, isn't Anastasia's skirt a Farbenmix pattern? I thought it was an Insa when I first saw it.
> 
> Heather, if it is Insa, it is a German pattern. I have it but haven't made it yet, so I don't know if tutorials are out there or not.


I thought it looked like a Farbenmix pattern!  Thank you!



Mirb1214 said:


>


That turned out really cute!  Gotta love the flip flops!



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!!! Lady Tremaine is going to flip when she sees that!!!!
> 
> That what I thought too.  I found this tutorial.  Not great but it doesn't really look all that bad.  I have the pattern but haven't made it yet.
> http://www.farbenmix.de/anleitungen/englisch/insa-photo.pdf


I'd LOVE to see Lady Tremaine flip! 

Thanks for the tutorial!  It almost looks like I could do that without the pattern!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Question-
> 
> What are the chances that I can remove an machine embroidered name off an outfit without ruinning it?   It is only four letters and then I will hand put the correct name on it.


I don't think there's much of a chance that you could do that without it looking really bad.  I've thought about doing what several have already suggested.  Embroider the correct name on a coordinating fabric and applique it onto the shirt.  



NaeNae said:


> This is some neat stuff I heard about at the Walter Floriani workshop I went to today.  I'm going to use it to put names on the web handles of the grandkids lunch bags.  I can't get the webbing under my machine to embroidery it.
> 
> Floriani PRESS N BOND®
> 
> Use this "no sew" bonding material to adhere patches, appliqués and embroideries to most fabrics without stitching!
> 
> Press N Bond withstands laundering and dry cleaning and will create a permanent bond between fabric surfaces when heat is applied. NO sewing is required! Adheres to Vinyl, Polyester, Cotton, Polycotton and most other fabrics


Oooh!! That sounds great!  Most things that are supposed to permanent are NOT!  But, I've heard great things about Floriani!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am trying to finish packing - The car leaves Sunday afternoon - I put the girls pettiskirts in travel space bags - has anyone done this before? Was it ok? I don't know how else to do it neatly & without taking up too much space.


I've never used space bags.  But, those pettiskirts will fluff right back up like magic when you take them out of a ziploc bag!



Rymer said:


>


It looks wonderful!! I love the pictures taken in the back of a truck!  Adorable!



Sapper383 said:


>


She's a natural!! That dress is so cute, too!!
It's great that your son wants you to make him something! Try to take advantage of it while you can!


----------



## 2cutekidz

aimeeg said:


> I know what you mean about decisions! I have been trying to figure out what to do for Wed. I am taking the girls to see The Little Mermaid because it closes at the end of the month. Hannah wants the wedding scene and Sophee wants the kiss the girls scene. I am stuck though!! I have been busy sewing for back to school that this crept up on me. I think I am not super excited about the day trip because it is going to be a ton of work to take both girls to NYC. It will be worth it in the end and I know Sophee will love the show as much as Hannah did. Plus, my baby starts Kindergarten in a week. We are fitting as much fun into next week as we can!
> 
> Hey, when you do your knots how thick do you make your straps?



Good Luck coming up with something for the show.  I would love to live close enough to NYC for a day trip!

Hmmm...I don't usually measure whe I make the straps.  I'd say they are probably an inch and a half wide.  I don't like the straps too wide - KWIM?  I probably add 2-3 inches to the length for the knot.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> He's doing much better.  I try to keep in mind he lived more than his first year and a half with absolutely NO rules, especially from a "mommy person", so that's part of his resistence to following thing now.  Sometimes it helps my sanity to think this way, sometimes it doesn't!


FWIW, some kids are just really strong willed; and when they hit the twos and threes, feel the need to test every boundary every time they come up against it; even if it's the 300th time that day. (trust me, I know the pain; at 2 my DD stayed in a hallway for over 9 hours because she wouldn't pick up a toy that she threw on the ground) Not saying his first year didn't make it tougher, but it may just be him.  Thankfully, he's got parents who give him the consistent boundaries he needs, even when he deoesn't want them.  Strong willed (even in the extreme) children become strong leaders, are able to resist peer pressure, etc.  Someday this personality trait, if molded well, will serve him and others.  Unfortunately, you get the job of molding it.




Mirb1214 said:


> Here is my second set completed today  No modeling yet (I didn't want to press my luck but maybe tomorrow.


Yeah! Great job!


tanyaandallie said:


> Would you ladies mind posting your favorite online fabric store? TIA!


I use fabric.com a lot.  Very fast shipping, great deals of the day if you sign up for them.  I got iridescent silk dupioni for 5.99/yard last month, and it's gorgeous.  Plus, free shipping on order over $35, and you can stack discounts.


NaeNae said:


> This is some neat stuff I heard about at the Walter Floriani workshop I went to today.  I'm going to use it to put names on the web handles of the grandkids lunch bags.  I can't get the webbing under my machine to embroidery it.
> 
> Floriani PRESS N BOND®
> 
> Use this "no sew" bonding material to adhere patches, appliqués and embroideries to most fabrics without stitching!
> 
> Press N Bond withstands laundering and dry cleaning and will create a permanent bond between fabric surfaces when heat is applied. NO sewing is required! Adheres to Vinyl, Polyester, Cotton, Polycotton and most other fabrics


Oh, I hope this works, I can definitely think of uses for it; if you try it let us know, especially after washing.


Rymer said:


> AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.


This is great!


Sapper383 said:


> Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.
> 
> I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family
> 
> I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes
> 
> I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait
> 
> As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner
> 
> Sam


If you use Heather's applique tute, you could definitely do the super sleuth logo, or the idea for checking out the other board for an iron on version is good, too.  Love the outfit, and so well modeled!


Rymer said:


> that is a great dress! she looks like she loves it! a dress is next on my list.  I really want a ruffler foot but am not sure I would even understand how to use the thing! how do you get the fabric you are ruffling to match up w/ /the tier you need to sew it to? w/ hand gathering you make it fit.....ruffler foot??? I don't know!! good luck w/ your sons shirt! I'm sure all the wonderful ladies on here would be able to help.


OK, I do the whole ruffler foot thing using the slow, overrepetitive version.  Using Carla's free tute, I learned how to set my foot and machine to get different amounts of ruffling.  Then I make sure to leave a pretty long tail of thread on each end and I can always shift a bit if I need to.  Also, if it's a simple ruffle, I often do it a bit long and then just cut off the extra.  You can ruffle and attach to a base fabric in one step, but I've been too chicken to try it.  I'll have to now, though because I just got my fabric to make a petti, and there's no way I'm doing each row of that twice.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is a picture of the kind of thread I got.  It is called Tiger by Coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has 6000 yards of thread on the small and I don't even know on the big.  Again, $1 a piece.  I am thrilled to finally have a good deal in my small valley:banana
> 
> Now back to the AK bowling shirt.  I did post on facebook that I needed to make a dress for AK and got a bunch of funny responses about why I would need a dress for Alaska.


pretty pretty thread.  I love that AK thing; I'd do a smilie, but I'm over the limit on this post.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These look great together, I have that same Pooh fabric, Im planning to use it with a pink check to make up a Daisy Kingdom pattern that calls for this fabric- have you seen it? Its out of print, but on ebay, etc.
> I recognize the yellow plaid from the Pooh quilt I just did (I used the pink version) and I own the same multi dot too! They make a cute combo, I wouldnt have thought to put them together.
> 
> So I have grand plans for Hannah's baby dedication gown..hee hee. Im so excited, Kira has been helping me choose- or giving me more ideas to make it harder to choose- whichever way you wanna look at it.
> 
> and of course these are NOT inexpensive, so in order to help pay for this dress I plan to list some of my other stash fabrics for sale on etsy. Maybe Ill get them posted by the end of the weekend. Im sure Ill be posting some of my Disney stuff.


Um, you'll let us know first, right?  right?????????????


2cutekidz said:


> Help me design a Super Fabulous Custom for American Girl Place!!!!
> 
> DH surprised me this morning by telling me w're going to Chicago for DD's 7th birthday!!  Whoohoo!! I've been pestering him for weeks to go.  Now I have just 10 days to come up with an AWESOME set for Emily and one of her dolls for when we have lunch at AG Place!!  I'm thinking a halter and twirl skirt (like my pink and brown Minnie I did a few weeks ago) but I need fabric suggestions!!  I'm thinking pinks black and white!!  Help me find some FABULOUS fabrics!!



I would humbly (since you are so way better at this then me) suggest using black and white as the primary.  That way if your pinks aren't a perfect match to the pinks there, it won't clash in the photos.  Personally, I love MM's ironworks as a black and white print; but you probably have that already.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Guess what we did yesterday?  We went to see the Christmas Carol Train Tour   Before I post, know that we only decided to go at midnight the night before, so no customs
but at least I got some pics!

The tour stopped at the Amtrak station in San Antonio:
Here's the sign on the way in:





Then you got to walk to the train and get in a really, really, really, really, really, really long line (See, I told ya it was Disney) (What, no fastpass?) because 15,000 of my closest friends had the same idea.  At least we went early, so it was only a 1 1/2 hour wait.  By the time we got in, it was almost 4 hours.

It was a long train:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but Disney had very kindly provided those waiting with water, activity sheets for the kids, and some entertainment:  Keep in mind these poor folks were in the same 100+ heat we were:





We noticed some white stuff coming out of this:





and were pleased to find out that they had even brought thier own "snow"; the kids loved it, there were two of these, one in this line, one by the movie.

We finally got on, but couldn't take pictures of the first two cars; they had multiple (running all the way down the walls) flat screens. In the first car, they had costumes, and then screens showing all the actors and characters who were talking about who the characters were and more about them, etc.  There were also artifacts from Dickens; letters he wrote, etc.  The second car was all screens depicting the animation different scenes, how they made it look night and day, etc.  A lot more interesting than it sounds, I promise.

The third car had models of the characters in it:




and these in cases:




The cars were all decorated beautifully, with garlands, and dark woods, and the walls covered in fabric which was a flocked damask type; really, really nice.

Then the models of the buildings:





 (big ben)




(scrooges office)
There were loads of these.

Next, we learned about motion capture technology that they used to make the film; it was really fascinating.  THe actor does everything, in character; but in this special suit; then the computer animates what he just did using these pink pong balls and tiny dots all over them.









 (really bad pic of Jim Carey but you can kind of see the dots and the ccameras which sent the info to the computers.)
Finally, the interactive parts; first, you got to play with these screems and do quizzes and fly to two different locations) then, the ultimate face morph:




a camera took pics of your face, and then morphed it into characters from the movie (you got to pick) then it emails them to you. There were three cars of just tiny booths for this.
Last, the final car was set up like a victorian parlor:




including the christmas dinner w/ goose:





After this, you stood in another, shorter line for a 3d preview of the film. It lasted 10 minutes, and it was Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! All I can say is, I know where I'll be November 6th!

Sorry so long, and rambling, and completely OT, but I knew I'd want to see it if any of y'all went.  Totally worth standing in line, even.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> That is so funny!  Lady Tremaine wasn't there when we ate at 1900 Park Fare last time.  I hope she is when we go in October!



Well, it's just a darn good thing I'm not a crazed costume/character lunatic, or THAT might make me mad...........

Actually I have been there 3 times in the past 20 months. 2 of the 3 times Lady Tremaine was there, so I've always known that was a risk.... The night we missed her the Fairy Godmother was there in her place, which was perfect because we were on our way to the P & P party and I was wearing MY fairy godmother costume!

I figure if we miss that night, my daughter will just have to boss Anastasia and Drizella around herself.... I didn't want to drag that costume into the MK, but I know we can do that if we don't find her at 1900 PF!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, I forgot: I did get a chance to sew this last night for DD:





I gotta stop sewing on Saturday night though.  DD wakes up every Sunday wanting to know what I made her to wear to church LOL.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ireland_nicole said:


> I would humbly (since you are so way better at this then me) suggest using black and white as the primary.  That way if your pinks aren't a perfect match to the pinks there, it won't clash in the photos.  Personally, I love MM's ironworks as a black and white print; but you probably have that already.




I think I'm leaning towards black and white too.  I love Ironworks, and believe it or not I've only worked with it once, and I have none in my stash.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I had to take a break from sewing for a minute.  I am watching Ratatoli on the big flat screen and cutting out some of DH shirt while I have the fabric out.  

So far it is going better than usual.  I had to print out my directions again and I put them into a book so I am turning 1 page at a time.  No errors yet.
I am not lining the bowling shirt for DH so there are a few adjustments like hemming the bottom before adding the plackets.  I am onto the sleeves and then the dreaded collar.

I am also cutting some of DH shirt out since I have the fabric and interfacing out.  I must figure out the two pieces together and then the placket for his shirt from a commercial pattern.  I know I can do it.  Very slow and think first.

I did run out of the light weight black so if I can get to the city I will buy some more.  DH shirt will not get started but I will have a few pieces cut out and the interfacing iron on.  

AK does stand for Alaska and I won't use Disney speak on facebook again.


----------



## tadamom

SallyfromDE said:


> Here we are as Hercules:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needs a Slant foot Ruffler, I have one that I'd be glad to send you!! I don't need it. I think it's just a generic foot.




Sally, what pattern did you use for Kirsta's Megara costume.  We are doing Hercules for MNSSHP and I have not been able to find a Megara costume online (they are either too small or too big).  I may have to resort to making one.  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Guess what we did yesterday?  We went to see the Christmas Carol Train Tour   Before I post, know that we only decided to go at midnight the night before, so no customs
> but at least I got some pics!
> 
> The tour stopped at the Amtrak station in San Antonio:


I saw that it will be in Salt lake city but is it worth it to drive 8 hours to see this?  It look so beautiful and you are so lucky to have seen it.  Great pictures!


----------



## tadamom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw that it will be in Salt lake city but is it worth it to drive 8 hours to see this?  It look so beautiful and you are so lucky to have seen it.  Great pictures!




I was going to try to take the kids to this but seeing as how it will be here in Atlanta the day before we leave for Disney...we probably won't get to go.


----------



## Sapper383

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These look great together, I have that same Pooh fabric, Im planning to use it with a pink check to make up a Daisy Kingdom pattern that calls for this fabric- have you seen it? Its out of print, but on ebay, etc.
> I recognize the yellow plaid from the Pooh quilt I just did (I used the pink version) and I own the same multi dot too! They make a cute combo, I wouldnt have thought to put them together.
> 
> So I have grand plans for Hannah's baby dedication gown..hee hee. Im so excited, Kira has been helping me choose- or giving me more ideas to make it harder to choose- whichever way you wanna look at it.
> 
> and of course these are NOT inexpensive, so in order to help pay for this dress I plan to list some of my other stash fabrics for sale on etsy. Maybe Ill get them posted by the end of the weekend. Im sure Ill be posting some of my Disney stuff.



I've never seen the Kingdom pattern, I will check it out on ebay, thanks.

Please let us know when you list your fabric, I'm getting into this sewing lark and need to build up some stock....dont tell DH



ireland_nicole said:


> If you use Heather's applique tute, you could definitely do the super sleuth logo, or the idea for checking out the other board for an iron on version is good, too.  Love the outfit, and so well modeled!
> 
> .



I haven't tried to applique yet and I will have to do it by hand, I'll keep you posted on how it turns out.

thanks all for your kind comments


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.




very nice!  

LADIES AND TOM:

If I normally bought my daughter a size 12 girls...what size shirt in Misses (XS, S, M) would she wear?


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.



I love it!



Sapper383 said:


> I haven't tried to applique yet and I will have to do it by hand, I'll keep you posted on how it turns out.
> 
> thanks all for your kind comments



Honestly, I think you'd be fine; just heat n bond light the pieces on top of each other.  I'd do the inside stitches first, and then just satin stitch the finished one onto a shirt.  I use the zigzag on my machine for applique.  On my machine, I find that .3 for stitch length and a 3-4 for width work well.  I use the 3 for smaller detail work and the 4 for the outline.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> Um, you'll let us know first, right?  right?????????????
> 
> .



Okay....go take a look, I didnt do the shipping right, if I can put more than 1 in a flat rate, I will. Does that make sense? just convo me with questions.
Okay- gotta go nurse somebody is getting tired of waiting LOL

Can't wait to buy fabric for Hannah's christening gown!!!
I bought a christening gown pattern- I'm going all out girls!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw that it will be in Salt lake city but is it worth it to drive 8 hours to see this?  It look so beautiful and you are so lucky to have seen it.  Great pictures!



I don't honestly think it's worth an 8 hour drive.  It was fun and interesting, but I personally wouldn't have driven over a couple of hours for it unless I had another reason to be there, too (like, I don't know, fabric shopping!).

For the Dallas girls: the train is heading to Dallas next!


----------



## mom2rtk

Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.

And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay....go take a look, I didnt do the shipping right, if I can put more than 1 in a flat rate, I will. Does that make sense? just convo me with questions.
> Okay- gotta go nurse somebody is getting tired of waiting LOL
> 
> Can't wait to buy fabric for Hannah's christening gown!!!
> I bought a christening gown pattern- I'm going all out girls!!



Goody! I can't wait to see!


----------



## kathyell

lovesdumbo said:


> Kathyell-I was just admiring your signature.  We were at the world at the same time and from your signature I can see we'll be there together again in May.  I don't have my May dates set but I always go for my birthday on the 6th.



Neat! You know what's silly? I saw a family with at least one girl wearing what was CLEARLY a CarlaC simply sweet and I, like a big old chicken, was too embarrassed to approach one of the adults and see if they were a Disboutique family. I am ashamed to say it was because I only saw the husband and not the wife and I made the assumption that the husband a) probably wasn't the sewer (which isn't necessarily true, obviously) and b) would think I was a lunatic. So I didn't.  Maybe that was your family.

And hey, we're considering a quick 3-night trip to DLR next October. Wanna come there too and make it a trifecta? Then I could chicken out asking if someone is a fellow disboutiquer there too. :0


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!




Wow!  That is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



GORGEOUS!!!!  She is sure to get lots of attention when she wears that.


----------



## 3huskymom

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



WoW! Glad I could help with the Cindy butt pics!!


----------



## angel23321

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay....go take a look, I didnt do the shipping right, if I can put more than 1 in a flat rate, I will. Does that make sense? just convo me with questions.
> Okay- gotta go nurse somebody is getting tired of waiting LOL
> 
> Can't wait to buy fabric for Hannah's christening gown!!!
> I bought a christening gown pattern- I'm going all out girls!!



HeeHee..I helped your cause.


----------



## mom2rtk

3huskymom said:


> WoW! Glad I could help with the Cindy butt pics!!



THANK YOU !!!!  Mine didn't turn out exactly the same, but I think it's because her skirts are SO much fuller....


----------



## kathyell

mom2rtk, that Cindy parade dress is nothing short of amazing. Awesome job.


----------



## angel23321

MinnieVanMom said:


> Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.



I love this...I liked how you broke up the zebra with the black.  I love this fabric by the way.


----------



## angel23321

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



All I can say is WOW. Simply amazing.


----------



## mom2rtk

kathyell said:


> mom2rtk, that Cindy parade dress is nothing short of amazing. Awesome job.



Thank you! I'm so glad to have that one done. I actually started it on Mother's Day.... sort of a Mother's Day gift to myself.... time to sew something completely creative and fun (after lunch out with DH and the kids). It's nice to be done after having it lay here for 3 months!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here is the Daisy Kingdom pattern- it's listed there now- for $14. I dont remember what I paid..





Mom2rtk- WOW! You know, I wonder if we might have seen one of your awesome gowns, I was at POR a few years ago and a girl in a perfectly fitted Belle gown was standing in the portico waiting with her family and my Mom, who was a seamstress in her previous life commented "Now THERE'S a gown that FITS!" and the girl had long gloves on too if I recall. It was in Oct of 2007. I only saw her from the back- I remember it being yellow. if it wasn't that's what I think of when I see your gowns "Now theres a gown that fits!"
It looks gorgeous, please post modeling shots with your daughter! 


Thank you for supporting my cause! Now I have to go cut that cause I wanted to save a bit for me too, what you didnt think I'd part with ALL of it did you? LOL


----------



## Stephres

mom2rtk: amazing! Megan's jaw dropped when she peeked over my shoulder. I bet you are sick of it, the detail looks perfect.



kathyell said:


> Neat! You know what's silly? I saw a family with at least one girl wearing what was CLEARLY a CarlaC simply sweet and I, like a big old chicken, was too embarrassed to approach one of the adults and see if they were a Disboutique family. I am ashamed to say it was because I only saw the husband and not the wife and I made the assumption that the husband a) probably wasn't the sewer (which isn't necessarily true, obviously) and b) would think I was a lunatic. So I didn't.  Maybe that was your family.



That is funny, I have seen kids in custom outfits and I have been afraid to approach the parents too. Maybe we should have the kids wear a button: ask my mom about disboutique or something like that.

I was greeting new kindergarten moms when one walked in with a custom transformers nap mat. I got so excited and ask if she made it (she did) but I didn't get to talk to her any more about it. There are more of us out there, I tell you!


----------



## lori123

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



Simply STUNNING!!!


----------



## Sapper383

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the Daisy Kingdom pattern- it's listed there now- for $14. I dont remember what I paid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I wish I'd seen the pattern before I made mine. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I need a ruffler foot, but I am not sure what a slant foot is?



Look at the rod that holds the foot. Is it straight? Or or at an angle? Singer usually has a slant and Brother a short shank. What is your machine? 



tadamom said:


> Sally, what pattern did you use for Kirsta's Megara costume.  We are doing Hercules for MNSSHP and I have not been able to find a Megara costume online (they are either too small or too big).  I may have to resort to making one.  Thanks!








 I used McCalls 5498. It looks like a Mermaid pattern. It had a seam down across the waist, and I tried to to get rid of it, but the skirt would be too full for the fabric. I made the shirred purple and just attatche it. Put on a scarf with buttons. This doesn't have the ribbons on the hip scarf yet. But you get the idea.  



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



This is just gorgeous. I love the bow.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> Look at the rod that holds the foot. Is it straight? Or or at an angle? Singer usually has a slant and Brother a short shank. What is your machine?
> 
> 
> :



Sorry, I am very new to this whole sewing thing.  I have the brother 6000i


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!


OMG!  That is just beyond gorgeous!


----------



## tadamom

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



It's gorgeous!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I used McCalls 5498. It looks like a Mermaid pattern. It had a seam down across the waist, and I tried to to get rid of it, but the skirt would be too full for the fabric. I made the shirred purple and just attatche it. Put on a scarf with buttons. This doesn't have the ribbons on the hip scarf yet. But you get the idea.



Thank you!!!!  I may have to go take a look at this pattern!  I can't find a Megara costume anywhere!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Sapper383 said:


> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Daisy Kingdom pattern- it's listed there now- for $14. I dont remember what I paid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I wish I'd seen the pattern before I made mine. Can't wait to see yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on my "to do" list for our last trip and didnt get done- but now Im glad because really she was so little then, Id rather make it a bit bigger. So I will end up doing the size 2 or 3, but not til probably March or April, to be sure I make the right size for our May trip
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mom2rtk- WOW! You know, I wonder if we might have seen one of your awesome gowns, I was at POR a few years ago and a girl in a perfectly fitted Belle gown was standing in the portico waiting with her family and my Mom, who was a seamstress in her previous life commented "Now THERE'S a gown that FITS!" and the girl had long gloves on too if I recall. It was in Oct of 2007. I only saw her from the back- I remember it being yellow. if it wasn't that's what I think of when I see your gowns "Now theres a gown that fits!"
> It looks gorgeous, please post modeling shots with your daughter!



Thank you! I set great store by getting the gown to fit right. It's really hard to do on a child's gown, because you want it to fit, but you don't want them to outgrow it right away.... My toughest fit yet is the Belle gown I made for this trip. I went outside my comfort zone and went for strapless, which is REALLY challenging on a little girl with nothing to hold it up! I'll post pictures of that one later...

I wish I could take credit for the gown you saw. I've never stayed at POR. But you never know.... I did start selling Belle gowns in the fall of 07.....


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


>



WOW!  Beautiful!


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> I used McCalls 5498. It looks like a Mermaid pattern. It had a seam down across the waist, and I tried to to get rid of it, but the skirt would be too full for the fabric. I made the shirred purple and just attatche it. Put on a scarf with buttons. This doesn't have the ribbons on the hip scarf yet. But you get the idea.



Very nice! I have't tackled Megra yet..... I'm kind of saving that for when my daughter outgrows the princesses, which I fear could be soon.....


----------



## Rymer

oh my word...your stuff is simply amazing.  I'm in awe.   what a gorgeous gown.  your daughter is so lucky! 



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!


----------



## stephie1012

the cindy gown came out awesome, cant wait to see pics of the belle one you are talking about!


----------



## mom2rtk

stephie1012 said:


> the cindy gown came out awesome, cant wait to see pics of the belle one you are talking about!




Thank you!

The Belle gown is very similar to the one in group princess shot in my Flickr photos. But once I made it, I wanted to get even closer to the park Belle. The skirt is fuller and poofs out more at the waist. And of course, it's strapless with the collar down lower on the arms.... I'll try and do pics soon.


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2rtk said:


> Actually I have been there 3 times in the past 20 months. 2 of the 3 times Lady Tremaine was there, so I've always known that was a risk.... The night we missed her the Fairy Godmother was there in her place, which was perfect because we were on our way to the P & P party and I was wearing MY fairy godmother costume!



It just dawned on me, that's YOU as the Fairy Godmother in your avatar!  I'm a tad slow at times I guess!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just used the Carla C way of putting in a collar on commercial pattern.  I am over half way done with DH animal kingdom shirt but don't have any black to line the sleeves so it all comes to an end for today.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry so long, and rambling, and completely OT, but I knew I'd want to see it if any of y'all went.  Totally worth standing in line, even.


Sounds fun!



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I forgot: I did get a chance to sew this last night for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta stop sewing on Saturday night though.  DD wakes up every Sunday wanting to know what I made her to wear to church LOL.


Very cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.


LOVE that!  I probably would have used black as the placket but I have to say I LOVE your version!!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!


WOW!!!  Beautiful!  Do you think Cindy will do a flip on the parade float when she sees that?



kathyell said:


> Neat! You know what's silly? I saw a family with at least one girl wearing what was CLEARLY a CarlaC simply sweet and I, like a big old chicken, was too embarrassed to approach one of the adults and see if they were a Disboutique family. I am ashamed to say it was because I only saw the husband and not the wife and I made the assumption that the husband a) probably wasn't the sewer (which isn't necessarily true, obviously) and b) would think I was a lunatic. So I didn't.  Maybe that was your family.
> 
> And hey, we're considering a quick 3-night trip to DLR next October. Wanna come there too and make it a trifecta? Then I could chicken out asking if someone is a fellow disboutiquer there too. :0


I don't think that was us-because we only had 1 simply sweet with us (nemo) and I think we wore it before you arrived.  BUT...you should have said something to the guy.  I'm sure he's used to it. 


I don't see me going to DLR anytime soon but your welcome to join me in December with just my oldest DD(10) or my youngest DD(6) for her 7th birthday in January.  May will likely be just my DS(8-will be 9).


----------



## mom2rtk

Mirb1214 said:


> It just dawned on me, that's YOU as the Fairy Godmother in your avatar!  I'm a tad slow at times I guess!



Yep, that's me... brave enough to use a photo of me in costume for my avatar, but not brave enough to show my face!!


----------



## emcreative

LOL...I used to have an avatar of me as the FG, AND I showed my fact...but I don't think that counts because I changed it before anyone knew it was me!!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I am very new to this whole sewing thing.  I have the brother 6000i



That machine uses a low shank foot.


----------



## mom2rtk

lovesdumbo said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> 
> WOW!!!  Beautiful!  Do you think Cindy will do a flip on the parade float when she sees that?



Well, our favorite thing to do is to catch the CM's by surprise with the costumes.... I'm hoping Cindy will notice from the parade. What I'd secretly like is a photo op with her, but I know that's a long shot.....


----------



## JAM3

DD decided that she would like me to make her a blue Cinderella dress.  She already has a pink and a brown (cleaning) dress!  I would love to see everyones creations to help me decide on a pattern to use.  I would like to make one to look as close to Cinderella at the castle as I can!  But my sewing skills do have limitation!!  I know many of you have wonderful ones that I have seen in the past!  Please share your pictures and what pattern you used!  I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Mirb1214

I tricked Mollie into modeling for me today w/out her knowing it!  I just let her wear her lastest outfit to chuch and we took pics once we got home! 
















And this pic made me laugh;  my husband is always laughing at me b/c he says that I always stick my tongue out when I'm concentrating (when scrapbooking and now sewing).  I'm afraid Mollie may have the same problem!!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> lol...i used to have an avatar of me as the fg, and i showed my fact...but i don't think that counts because i changed it before anyone knew it was me!!



i wanna see!!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



Wow!!  That is absolutely AMAZING!!


----------



## Mirb1214

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I forgot: I did get a chance to sew this last night for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta stop sewing on Saturday night though.  DD wakes up every Sunday wanting to know what I made her to wear to church LOL.



So Cute!  I may begin running into the same thing b/c it seems like Friday and Saturday are the only time I have sew here lately.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mom2rtk said:


> Well, our favorite thing to do is to catch the CM's by surprise with the costumes.... I'm hoping Cindy will notice from the parade. What I'd secretly like is a photo op with her, but I know that's a long shot.....



I think Heather would like to see the flip.

Hope you get your photo op!!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mom2rtk said:


>



Absolutely Amazing!!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I am very new to this whole sewing thing.  I have the brother 6000i



I have that machine and just got a "universal" ruffler foot from JoAnn. I do believe HeatherSue got hers there also.


----------



## aimeeg

I might buy a new back up sewing machine tomorrow. I have some pretty big issues with my Viking right now and to much to do. I would like to buy a good machine that is affordable! I am looking for like $100 or less. 

Any Suggestions?


----------



## mom2rtk

lovesdumbo said:


> I think Heather would like to see the flip.
> 
> Hope you get your photo op!!!!



Thanks!!!  I'm not above begging.... And it WILL be her birthday that day.... I just don't know WHO to beg.....


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> I might buy a new back up sewing machine tomorrow. I have some pretty big issues with my Viking right now and to much to do. I would like to buy a good machine that is affordable! I am looking for like $100 or less.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



Sorry, I don't have any suggestions - but just wanted to say that isn't it ALWAYS when machines act up?  When you absolutely can't afford to lose it?  My sewing machine started acting up before our fall trip last year, I had to buy a new one.  One week before we left for our most recent trip that we just got home from, my serger broke.  Had to take it in to get serviced and didn't think I would have it back for a month.  I did end up getting it back just a few days before we left.  BUT, it's just murphy's law, isn't it?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> LOL...I used to have an avatar of me as the FG, AND I showed my fact...but I don't think that counts because I changed it before anyone knew it was me!!



Please tell me your "fact" isn't a euphamism for something R rated


----------



## karamat

ireland_nicole said:


> Guess what we did yesterday?  We went to see the Christmas Carol Train Tour   Before I post, know that we only decided to go at midnight the night before, so no customs
> but at least I got some pics!
> 
> The tour stopped at the Amtrak station in San Antonio:
> Here's the sign on the way in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you got to walk to the train and get in a really, really, really, really, really, really long line (See, I told ya it was Disney) (What, no fastpass?) because 15,000 of my closest friends had the same idea.  At least we went early, so it was only a 1 1/2 hour wait.  By the time we got in, it was almost 4 hours.



Cool!!  It was in Houston earlier this week.  The news reported that the wait was 3.5 hours.  And I'm sure all the waiting was outside, where "feels like" temps were 105 - 108 that day (Houston has a _TINY_ train station downtown)


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me your "fact" isn't a euphamism for something R rated



LOL I really should reread what I type, shouldn't I?


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone know how to upsize the Easyfit pattern?

I'd like to make some in a size 12/14 for my middle daughter


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> I wish it was showing around here.  My girls and I all love Miyazaki films (Spirited Away is still my fav).  If it doesn't show up here soon I may have to travel with the girls to see it.



We are Miyazaki fans too and have several.  My littlest kids think Spirited Away is called "Spirit In The Way"   Can't wait to see Ponyo!



emcreative said:


> very nice!
> 
> LADIES AND TOM:
> 
> If I normally bought my daughter a size 12 girls...what size shirt in Misses (XS, S, M) would she wear?



Not sure what Misses is.  I'm just trying to figure out Juniors!  Jayden is a girls 14.  I think she is about a 3 and a small in Juniors.  I bought her some jeans and a shirt in those sizes anyway and they seem to fit.    And in a women's top she can wear an XS although depending on the shirt a S would probably be fine too.  



revrob said:


> Sorry, I don't have any suggestions - but just wanted to say that isn't it ALWAYS when machines act up?  When you absolutely can't afford to lose it?  My sewing machine started acting up before our fall trip last year, I had to buy a new one.  One week before we left for our most recent trip that we just got home from, my serger broke.  Had to take it in to get serviced and didn't think I would have it back for a month.  I did end up getting it back just a few days before we left.  BUT, it's just murphy's law, isn't it?



I have two backups and I still get nervous!  My serger on the other hand has no backup and I'm askeered for the day it dies!

ETA:  OOOH, 51 days!  I need to make a countdown chart tomorrow!


----------



## MermaidTales

This is beautiful! great job!... I am referring to the blue Cinderella dress... I can't for the life of me remember how to post anything here! Sorry ;0)


----------



## ibesue

Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.

Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.

Thanks.


----------



## karebear1

*Ibesue.........*I'm sorry to hear about your DH- he, and you, are both in my prayers! Please keep us updated!


----------



## emcreative

Sue, you will all be in my prayers!  Keep us updated as you can.


----------



## NiniMorris

Bunny213...please check your PMs...I think I have found your cam...with a discount coupon!  Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just ordered the PE Design 8 software for my brother machine.  It was nearly the same cost as the machine
So now I am going to wait even longer to pick up the machine as I want to see if they could help me with the software.  Now I am looking at next week for machine pickup  and training.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


Prayers said for your DH and your family.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


How scary.  I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## pixeegrl

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


 Hope everything gets better soon! We will pray for you and your family!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Does anyone know how to upsize the Easyfit pattern?
> 
> I'd like to make some in a size 12/14 for my middle daughter



I know that it's possible to upsize - I don't remember the proportions, but I think it's in the bookmarks for some reason.
One word of caution - if you upsize to size 10, or even to size 12, it may go without a hitch.  I've done it a few times and didn't have a problem.  BUT, if the child you are making it for has curves, the easy fits may be a difficulty simply because there is not a front and back shape to them.  That shaping (like we have in adult patterns) is what allows for hips and backsides.  SO, if the person hasn't developed hips of a backside, you'll be good - if the person has, it may or may not work. It may be a good idea to do a test pair to make sure they'll fit before you cut into the fabric that you're going to use.  Just thought I'd pass that along.



ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



WOW!  SUE!  You've both really been through it, haven't you?  I'm so sorry to hear that your hubby is still strugglling!  I'll be praying for you both!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Does anyone know how to upsize the Easyfit pattern?
> 
> I'd like to make some in a size 12/14 for my middle daughter



OK - I found it - Carla had posted this here quite a while ago and I saved it for reference.  Here's her quote:

Originally Posted by LouiesMama 
I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally. I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.

to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%

to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%

You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).

I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use. This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress. With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes. So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work. Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly !


----------



## WDWAtLast

Back from Disney - what a wonderful first family trip!!! And although we survived the August heat and had a blast, I am not sure we will go in August again!   The girls did wear the dresses I made to a couple of night time meals, but it was just too hot in the day - they wanted Tshirts and shorts!!   I think I have about 40 pages to catch up on here (besides loads of laundry!)  Can't wait to see the new creations!!!

Here are a few pics (I took over 450 - not including photopass  )


----------



## Tweevil

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Sending some hugs and good vibes to you and your hubby!  I hope they figure out what's going on fast so he can find relief.


----------



## ireland_nicole

karamat said:


> Cool!!  It was in Houston earlier this week.  The news reported that the wait was 3.5 hours.  And I'm sure all the waiting was outside, where "feels like" temps were 105 - 108 that day (Houston has a _TINY_ train station downtown)



Yeah, San Antonio isn't big, either.  Thankfully, they have shade over most of the queuing area, and like I said they had water available, plus a few mister type fans.  Honestly, I think they did all they could to keep people comfortable, considering it's Texas in the middle of summer.


ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh, no.  We're praying here, Sue that they are quickly able to find out what the problem is, treat it sucessfully, and that his pain is eased.


WDWAtLast said:


> Back from Disney - what a wonderful first family trip!!! And although we survived the August heat and had a blast, I am not sure we will go in August again!   The girls did wear the dresses I made to a couple of night time meals, but it was just too hot in the day - they wanted Tshirts and shorts!!   I think I have about 40 pages to catch up on here (besides loads of laundry!)  Can't wait to see the new creations!!!
> 
> Here are a few pics (I took over 450 - not including photopass  )


Looks like a good trip; where are the pics w/ the customs?


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Does anyone know how to upsize the Easyfit pattern?
> 
> I'd like to make some in a size 12/14 for my middle daughter



I was going to say the same as Revrob, in that it does not work very well if the person you are upsizing for actually has a butt.  I have made them in a 10/12 and a 12/14 for my son, and they got to fitting awkwardly cause of that.



ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Prayers being said.




WDWAtLast said:


> Back from Disney - what a wonderful first family trip!!! And although we survived the August heat and had a blast, I am not sure we will go in August again!   The girls did wear the dresses I made to a couple of night time meals, but it was just too hot in the day - they wanted Tshirts and shorts!!   I think I have about 40 pages to catch up on here (besides loads of laundry!)  Can't wait to see the new creations!!!



Glad you had a great time.  Looks like the girls are happy. And where are the custom pics?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

This is off topic, but so many of you take wonderful pictures.  I need a new camera before we go on our trip so I am thinking of asking one for my b-day coming up at the end of August.  We won't be able to spend $1000 or anything but would like a somewhat nice one that takes good pics and we also like to take movies with ours even though we have a video camera.  We have been partial to canons in the past but am open to other suggestions.  So, can you give me some advice on cameras?  Thanks!


----------



## WDWAtLast

The girls only wore the customs at two meals - CRT and Park Fair. It was just so hot that they wanted T's and shorts (and the sundresses wear fairly wrinkled at CRT from being in the back pack all morning!!)  And Kristin (8) rebeled and wouldn't wear the patchwork twirl to PF - she wore the sundress again.  I will have to scan in our pics made at PF, but here the girls are in their sundresses at CRT


----------



## snubie

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Finally have some new outfits to post. 










and here is my big give dress for Ameliya.
the front




the back


----------



## angel23321

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is the Daisy Kingdom pattern- it's listed there now- for $14. I dont remember what I paid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2rtk- WOW! You know, I wonder if we might have seen one of your awesome gowns, I was at POR a few years ago and a girl in a perfectly fitted Belle gown was standing in the portico waiting with her family and my Mom, who was a seamstress in her previous life commented "Now THERE'S a gown that FITS!" and the girl had long gloves on too if I recall. It was in Oct of 2007. I only saw her from the back- I remember it being yellow. if it wasn't that's what I think of when I see your gowns "Now theres a gown that fits!"
> It looks gorgeous, please post modeling shots with your daughter!
> 
> 
> Thank you for supporting my cause! Now I have to go cut that cause I wanted to save a bit for me too, what you didnt think I'd part with ALL of it did you? LOL




Mom2rtk..I had to show DH that gown..even he said it was impressive (which is getting a lot out of him. LOL).

Eyore4Ever149 - Of course I'd expect you to save some for yourself! I thought that would be perfect for a tunic for DD..I saw a tunic on the photoshop that someone posted that had the princesses on stripped fabric. I thought how perfect without be OVERLY princess.


----------



## mom2rtk

angel23321 said:


> Mom2rtk..I had to show DH that gown..even he said it was impressive (which is getting a lot out of him. LOL).




 High praise indeed! I completely "get" that!!!


----------



## angel23321

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


Prayers are going out for you and your DH.


----------



## PrincessMickey

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off topic, but so many of you take wonderful pictures.  I need a new camera before we go on our trip so I am thinking of asking one for my b-day coming up at the end of August.  We won't be able to spend $1000 or anything but would like a somewhat nice one that takes good pics and we also like to take movies with ours even though we have a video camera.  We have been partial to canons in the past but am open to other suggestions.  So, can you give me some advice on cameras?  Thanks!



What size are you looking for? I have 2 Canons. I have the XSI is bigger but I like that I can change lenses. The only downfall is that lenses can get pricey depending on how big they are. One nice thing though is that if you ever get a different Canon the lenses will still fit, you won't need to buy new ones.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8794691&type=product&id=1205537713445

I also have a small point and shoot. I like this one because I can keep it in my purse and it takes pretty good pictures. This one I found when Circuit City closed and got it 50% off. On our trip in June DS(5) wanted to use a camara so I let him use this one and he took some good pictures. It has a nice zoom and takes very clear pictures.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9053533&type=product&id=1218012527449

Hope this helps you out a little. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## tricia

Or you can go right in between the two cameras above and go with the Canon SX10 IS, that I just bought.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+sx10&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218012527719


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off topic, but so many of you take wonderful pictures.  I need a new camera before we go on our trip so I am thinking of asking one for my b-day coming up at the end of August.  We won't be able to spend $1000 or anything but would like a somewhat nice one that takes good pics and we also like to take movies with ours even though we have a video camera.  We have been partial to canons in the past but am open to other suggestions.  So, can you give me some advice on cameras?  Thanks!



We have a Canon elph which I love but for the really good shots, you have to get an SLR.  I got the Canon rebel last fall and love it but it is $$.  I spent a little over $1000 but I got a 55-250 lens as well.  I am not sure what I am going to do at Disney because I don't want to carry it around everyday!  Good!


----------



## tricia

I finally have something to share.  I have been busy working on a rag quilt for my DSIL, so have not gotten time to sew any quick things.  DSIL bought fabric to match the new paint colours in her bedroom to make a rag quilt with and then discovered she did not have enough time to sew it.  (I don't understand this, she has no kids and she is a high school teacher, so is off for the summer )  I have 2 kids and work full time.  Anyway, she asked if I could make it for her and she would pay me for my time.  I agreed, but it is 143 squares, so it is taking a bit of time.

So I decided to take a break from it this weekend and did some stuff for my cousins kids.

A portrait peasant nightie for Amber:







And a pair of easy Fit PJ pants for Riley:






I am going to try a Curious George applique on a shirt tonight to go with this, but I'm not sure how it will come out as I have really only done single shape appliques so far. (Like Mickey Heads)


----------



## snubie

tricia said:


> I finally have something to share.  I have been busy working on a rag quilt for my DSIL, so have not gotten time to sew any quick things.  DSIL bought fabric to match the new paint colours in her bedroom to make a rag quilt with and then discovered she did not have enough time to sew it.  (I don't understand this, she has no kids and she is a high school teacher, so is off for the summer )  I have 2 kids and work full time.  Anyway, she asked if I could make it for her and she would pay me for my time.  I agreed, but it is 143 squares, so it is taking a bit of time.
> 
> So I decided to take a break from it this weekend and did some stuff for my cousins kids.
> 
> A portrait peasant nightie for Amber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of easy Fit PJ pants for Riley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try a Curious George applique on a shirt tonight to go with this, but I'm not sure how it will come out as I have really only done single shape appliques so far. (Like Mickey Heads)



I love that fabric.  Where did you find it?


----------



## billwendy

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Oh Sue, praying for relief for your DH = poor guy - also praying for wisdom for the Dr's and nurses as they try to find out what is going on - hoping its something that can be solved quickly for him - you both must be so tired and frustrated........keep us up to date as you can..

Mona - your girls are so cute!!!


----------



## bentleygirl22

How many of you sew for yourself....

I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself... 
not sure why  just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too.. 
and what do you make for yourself..


----------



## mom2rtk

bentleygirl22 said:


> How many of you sew for yourself....
> 
> I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself...
> not sure why  just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too..
> and what do you make for yourself..




Let's see..... There was the wedding dress in 1985..... And a few nice business suits before kids...... Can't remember the last thing though....


----------



## tricia

snubie said:


> I love that fabric.  Where did you find it?



Actually, my aunt was cleaning out her stash and just gave me about 5 yards of it.  I had never seen it anywhere before.  It is a flannel.  Sorry I don't know where or even when she got it.


Whoa, I just found some on     and they are asking $20/yard.  Maybe I should consider selling it.


----------



## kathyell

ibesue - sending best wishes to you and your DH.

Did someone post here a couple of days ago that the Simplicity patterns were going on sale soon at Joann? I've poked around a bit but I can't find anything like that info now and I'm thinking I must be having some sort of false memory. If you do know of something like that and can save my sanity, please let me know.


----------



## revrob

bentleygirl22 said:


> How many of you sew for yourself....
> 
> I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself...
> not sure why  just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too..
> and what do you make for yourself..



I've really just begun sewing for myself recently.  Carla's Patrica tunic is the first thing that I've sewn and LOVED!  I have two that I would wear every day if they were clean.  I cut out 4 last night and started to stitch them today.  I just LOVE that tunic.  I'm beginning to look for more patterns that look like they would work for me.  This is kinda my new sewing goal for the next year - to get over the fear of sewing for myself!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  Hope they can find some relief for him quickly!!!



WDWAtLast said:


> Back from Disney - what a wonderful first family trip!!! And although we survived the August heat and had a blast, I am not sure we will go in August again!   The girls did wear the dresses I made to a couple of night time meals, but it was just too hot in the day - they wanted Tshirts and shorts!!   I think I have about 40 pages to catch up on here (besides loads of laundry!)  Can't wait to see the new creations!!!
> 
> Here are a few pics (I took over 450 - not including photopass  )


Great photos!  I love the Minnie/Daisy T's!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off topic, but so many of you take wonderful pictures.  I need a new camera before we go on our trip so I am thinking of asking one for my b-day coming up at the end of August.  We won't be able to spend $1000 or anything but would like a somewhat nice one that takes good pics and we also like to take movies with ours even though we have a video camera.  We have been partial to canons in the past but am open to other suggestions.  So, can you give me some advice on cameras?  Thanks!


I have recommended this camera to 3 friends and they all love it!
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8965738&type=product&id=1217029991611





DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finally have some new outfits to post.


So cute!




tricia said:


> I finally have something to share.  I have been busy working on a rag quilt for my DSIL, so have not gotten time to sew any quick things.  DSIL bought fabric to match the new paint colours in her bedroom to make a rag quilt with and then discovered she did not have enough time to sew it.  (I don't understand this, she has no kids and she is a high school teacher, so is off for the summer )  I have 2 kids and work full time.  Anyway, she asked if I could make it for her and she would pay me for my time.  I agreed, but it is 143 squares, so it is taking a bit of time.
> 
> So I decided to take a break from it this weekend and did some stuff for my cousins kids.
> 
> A portrait peasant nightie for Amber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of easy Fit PJ pants for Riley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try a Curious George applique on a shirt tonight to go with this, but I'm not sure how it will come out as I have really only done single shape appliques so far. (Like Mickey Heads)


Adorable!  Love that fabric!



kathyell said:


> Did someone post here a couple of days ago that the Simplicity patterns were going on sale soon at Joann? I've poked around a bit but I can't find anything like that info now and I'm thinking I must be having some sort of false memory. If you do know of something like that and can save my sanity, please let me know.


8/21 to 8/23.  It's small in the online flyer.  It says 5 for $5 -limit 10.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off topic, but so many of you take wonderful pictures.  I need a new camera before we go on our trip so I am thinking of asking one for my b-day coming up at the end of August.  We won't be able to spend $1000 or anything but would like a somewhat nice one that takes good pics and we also like to take movies with ours even though we have a video camera.  We have been partial to canons in the past but am open to other suggestions.  So, can you give me some advice on cameras?  Thanks!





tricia said:


> Or you can go right in between the two cameras above and go with the Canon SX10 IS, that I just bought.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+sx10&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1218012527719


I just got this one for my Birthday in  May.  So far I love it.


bentleygirl22 said:


> How many of you sew for yourself....
> 
> I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself...
> not sure why  just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too..
> and what do you make for yourself..


I sew bags for myself a lot.  But I am planning on making myself one of the new Tunics using the pattern Carla Sue just came out with at YouCanMakeThis.com


kathyell said:


> Did someone post here a couple of days ago that the Simplicity patterns were going on sale soon at Joann? I've poked around a bit but I can't find anything like that info now and I'm thinking I must be having some sort of false memory. If you do know of something like that and can save my sanity, please let me know.



I posted that and it looks like lovesdumbo  confirmed it. The sale starts Friday.  5 patterns for $5 limit 10


----------



## emcreative

ENABLER ALERT

Thread is also buy one get one this weekend at Joanns.


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> OK - I found it - Carla had posted this here quite a while ago and I saved it for reference.  Here's her quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by LouiesMama
> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally. I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use. This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress. With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes. So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work. Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly !



Thanks Chica!!! 

She is currently free of my gypsyrump so I think it would work for her.  I wish they had this in grown up size! (and fluffy size!)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

angel23321 said:


> Mom2rtk..I had to show DH that gown..even he said it was impressive (which is getting a lot out of him. LOL).
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 - Of course I'd expect you to save some for yourself! I thought that would be perfect for a tunic for DD..I saw a tunic on the photoshop that someone posted that had the princesses on stripped fabric. I thought how perfect without be OVERLY princess.


 Angel, your contribution has paid for my wendy schoen pattern, so thanks! LOL. It is cute, its not as thin as regular cotton, so it will be perfect for any weather. I was even thinking of doing a dress with it- make the flower border be on the bodice and the princesses on the hem of skirt. I think it might have been a daisy kingdom??? I found it a couple years ago.
Oooh, Im so excited, someone else bought my Fancy Nancy- wow! I just posted that at like 10 this morning! This is so exciting! 

What do you think people are looking for? I have all sorts of stuff, jungle prints, I have more disney. I have some flannel backed satin w Tinkerbelle I have to post. Im not the best photographer either.
This is all new to me. I just need to sell enough to buy my fabric.
Thats 2 1/2 yards of silk at 24yds and 2 1/2 yards organza @ $13 a yard, plus laces, buttons, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## angel23321

bentleygirl22 said:


> How many of you sew for yourself....
> 
> I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself...
> not sure why  just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too..
> and what do you make for yourself..



Funny..I haven't made anything for ME in a really long time. I've made two ball gowns (back when we didn't have kids and actually went to the military balls), numerous renissance wear in college.  So basically, nothing in the last 6 years!  I always buy fabric and then never make anything...so sad.


----------



## angel23321

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Angel, your contribution has paid for my wendy schoen pattern, so thanks! LOL. It is cute, its not as thin as regular cotton, so it will be perfect for any weather. I was even thinking of doing a dress with it- make the flower border be on the bodice and the princesses on the hem of skirt. I think it might have been a daisy kingdom??? I found it a couple years ago.
> Oooh, Im so excited, someone else bought my Fancy Nancy- wow! I just posted that at like 10 this morning! This is so exciting!
> 
> What do you think people are looking for? I have all sorts of stuff, jungle prints, I have more disney. I have some flannel backed satin w Tinkerbelle I have to post. Im not the best photographer either.
> This is all new to me. I just need to sell enough to buy my fabric.
> Thats 2 1/2 yards of silk at 24yds and 2 1/2 yards organza @ $13 a yard, plus laces, buttons, etc, etc, etc.



I could totally see that fabric as a daisy kingdom.  I never see daisy kingdom fabric or patterns anymore.  I used to hate the patterns though..I'd be like, I know how to do that a simpler way and change it. LOL. 
I was thinking since it was a little heavier it would be fine since we are going in late November.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Thanks Chica!!!
> 
> She is currently free of my gypsyrump so I think it would work for her.  I wish they had this in grown up size! (and fluffy size!)



A girl can dream, huh?  I'm waiting for the day that Carla comes up with such a pattern - because I trust her patterns.  I have seen some one seam pants for women, but I'm scared to try them.  Not to mention that they're pretty pricey!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Angel, your contribution has paid for my wendy schoen pattern, so thanks! LOL. It is cute, its not as thin as regular cotton, so it will be perfect for any weather. I was even thinking of doing a dress with it- make the flower border be on the bodice and the princesses on the hem of skirt. I think it might have been a daisy kingdom??? I found it a couple years ago.
> Oooh, Im so excited, someone else bought my Fancy Nancy- wow! I just posted that at like 10 this morning! This is so exciting!
> 
> What do you think people are looking for? I have all sorts of stuff, jungle prints, I have more disney. I have some flannel backed satin w Tinkerbelle I have to post. Im not the best photographer either.
> This is all new to me. I just need to sell enough to buy my fabric.
> Thats 2 1/2 yards of silk at 24yds and 2 1/2 yards organza @ $13 a yard, plus laces, buttons, etc, etc, etc.



I don't know if it would work for you, but fabric.com has silk dupoini for a lot less than that.


----------



## kathyell

I thank all the lovely ladies who posted the Joann sale info, though I think my husband would *not* thank you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> The girls only wore the customs at two meals - CRT and Park Fair. It was just so hot that they wanted T's and shorts (and the sundresses wear fairly wrinkled at CRT from being in the back pack all morning!!)* And Kristin (8) rebeled and wouldn't wear the patchwork twirl to PF - she wore the sundress again.* I will have to scan in our pics made at PF, but here the girls are in their sundresses at CRT


Super cute!* So sorry about the twirl.





DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finally have some new outfits to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my big give dress for Ameliya.the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back


Cute! Love the fabric on the Ameliya dress





tricia said:


> I finally have something to share.* I have been busy working on a rag quilt for my DSIL, so have not gotten time to sew any quick things.* DSIL bought fabric to match the new paint colours in her bedroom to make a rag quilt with and then discovered she did not have enough time to sew it.* (I don't understand this, she has no kids and she is a high school teacher, so is off for the summer )* I have 2 kids and work full time.* Anyway, she asked if I could make it for her and she would pay me for my time.* I agreed, but it is 143 squares, so it is taking a bit of time.So I decided to take a break from it this weekend and did some stuff for my cousins kids.A portrait peasant nightie for Amber:
> 
> And a pair of easy Fit PJ pants for Riley:
> 
> I am going to try a Curious George applique on a shirt tonight to go with this, but I'm not sure how it will come out as I have really only done single shape appliques so far. (Like Mickey Heads)


You'll do fine; I love, love, love that fabric.





bentleygirl22 said:


> How many of you sew for yourself....I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself... not sure why* just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too.. and what do you make for yourself..


Oh, sure I make myself stuff all the time!* There's the...no, that was for my mom,...oh I know the- nope, that was for DD...hmmmmm.* I have made one handbag.* See, I knew there was something!Thanks Marah for the reminder about the Joann's sale; I'm waiting w/ bated breath because I need serger thread for the pettis I'm trying to make; 4 of each color adds up fast!


----------



## StephanieCG

I love this thread and I've gotten lots of great ideas.  I finally finished a project I've been working on for what seems like forever...a dress that looks like June from Little Einsteins for my daughter Emily (2).  I used New Look Pattern 6688.  Overall I'm happy with it and want to brag a little, it's the most complex thing I've sewn so far.  I don't like how the sash looks, I think I will go get a bigger ribbon, but that's minor.  Here she is: 









I finished something I started! woohoo!  She'll be all set for our H&V breakfast next month.

PS - I might add a little Rocket applique on the bodice...I've seen them on ebay and I think that would be cool, but I don't know if it would be too "much" if you know what I mean.


----------



## emcreative

OMG!!!

So, even though our trip is ages away, Hannah has already picked out the dress she "has to" have.

I started looking around for materials and found ONE of them I need...and it's $70 a yard!!! OMG!!

How in the WORLD do they expect me to take scissors to something that costs $70 a yard when I have no idea if I'll do anything other than mess it up, PLUS I can't even get myself to cut some $4 a yard stuff!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Pancreatitis? Sometimes when they take the gall bladder out, a stone will fall into the pancreas. I've had Pancreatitis, but from a test they did on the GB. The pain is to the left side of the belly button and it's pretty bad. I was in the hospital for a week. They started me off on Morphine, then switched to demeral. You can't eat or drink this whole time. The Pancreas lets off enzymes that pretty much poison the blood. Your pretty sick, but time makes it better. 

Let us know how he makes out.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> So, even though our trip is ages away, Hannah has already picked out the dress she "has to" have.
> 
> I started looking around for materials and found ONE of them I need...and it's $70 a yard!!! OMG!!
> 
> How in the WORLD do they expect me to take scissors to something that costs $70 a yard when I have no idea if I'll do anything other than mess it up, PLUS I can't even get myself to cut some $4 a yard stuff!!



Holy beefsteak batman!  What the heck kind of fabric costs $70/yd?  I gotta see it!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Holy beefsteak batman!  What the heck kind of fabric costs $70/yd?  I gotta see it!




I just looked but it's not on the site (this was at the local joanns).  It was a beaded/embroidered organza type fabric.  Even in the 50% off sale that's way too much to risk on my poor sewing skills!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Will someone please tell me where they bought the Vida pattern in English?  My google is only turning up German instructions.  Maybe it only comes in german???


----------



## lovesdumbo

I got mine here in English:
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> I don't know if it would work for you, but fabric.com has silk dupoini for a lot less than that.


Thanks, but no, Im looking for Martha Pullen's silk dupioni with victorian vine (its embossed on the fabric) and after getting samples and going to one shop about 45 min from me I am learning that there is a wide range of "silk dupioni"



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Will someone please tell me where they bought the Vida pattern in English?  My google is only turning up German instructions.  Maybe it only comes in german???



Its on ebay all the time, but I dont see it there now


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Thanks all....I finally bought it!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Here is a t-shirt I am working on for myself for our upcoming trip.  I am not looking forward to sewing around all of those letters.


----------



## emcreative

Can someone with the Brother CS6000i and a ruffler foot point me in the right direction to find a ruffler of my own that works with this machine?

Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

StephanieCG said:


> I love this thread and I've gotten lots of great ideas.  I finally finished a project I've been working on for what seems like forever...a dress that looks like June from Little Einsteins for my daughter Emily (2).  I used New Look Pattern 6688.  Overall I'm happy with it and want to brag a little, it's the most complex thing I've sewn so far.  I don't like how the sash looks, I think I will go get a bigger ribbon, but that's minor.  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished something I started! woohoo!  She'll be all set for our H&V breakfast next month.
> 
> PS - I might add a little Rocket applique on the bodice...I've seen them on ebay and I think that would be cool, but I don't know if it would be too "much" if you know what I mean.



I think it would be cute, but what if she didn't want it all the time?  What about an apron; you could use pink for the band and ties, and applique rocket on it; that way if you didn't want it, she would simply look just like June; BTW: I love the dress; great job!!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here is a t-shirt I am working on for myself for our upcoming trip.  I am not looking forward to sewing around all of those letters.



Cute!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> So, even though our trip is ages away, Hannah has already picked out the dress she "has to" have.
> 
> I started looking around for materials and found ONE of them I need...and it's $70 a yard!!! OMG!!
> 
> How in the WORLD do they expect me to take scissors to something that costs $70 a yard when I have no idea if I'll do anything other than mess it up, PLUS I can't even get myself to cut some $4 a yard stuff!!



OK, I'm dying to see what it is! I finger those expensive special order fabrics every time I'm in that store (which is often........)


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Wow this thread moves fast. 

Love the cinderella dress! Will not show DD though because I am trying to convience her to go as Alice and her sisters as the white rabbit and queen of hearts for halloween. But she is insiting on Cinderella. 

The summer dresses i made for our trip in 2008 still fit the girls. With the exception on of the baby. but i knew that was coming and actually have enough material to make her a new one of each. 

On my list i have their red dresses, they requested some fairy costumes. and t-shirts. maybe a twirl skirt or two. now to find the perfect patterns!


----------



## StephanieCG

ireland_nicole said:


> I think it would be cute, but what if she didn't want it all the time?  What about an apron; you could use pink for the band and ties, and applique rocket on it; that way if you didn't want it, she would simply look just like June; BTW: I love the dress; great job!!



Thanks!  An apron or even a pinnafore type thing would be cute and might work out well.  I had difficulties with the original sash I had on there - the instructions on the pattern were lacking for stiching the ribbon on, and I improvised, but I didn't like how that look so I added the ribbon that you see in the pic (just tied around the waist.)  Here was the link to the little applique rocket - http://cgi.ebay.com/LITTLE-EINSTEIN...0?hash=item5188c73da1&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

She LOVES June so I was hoping that might give them some fun character interaction at HS.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Thanks to everyone who posted their blue belle dresses!  You all did such a wonderful job and gave me some great ideas.  I think I will definitely go with the simply sweet and now i guess I really need to buy the portrait peasant pattern.  I do have a quick question: for those of you who used the simply sweet pattern, did you put the buttons in the back of the dress?  If so, does it look like your DD has the dress on backwards since it is just a one color dress?


----------



## snubie

emcreative said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> So, even though our trip is ages away, Hannah has already picked out the dress she "has to" have.
> 
> I started looking around for materials and found ONE of them I need...and it's $70 a yard!!! OMG!!
> 
> How in the WORLD do they expect me to take scissors to something that costs $70 a yard when I have no idea if I'll do anything other than mess it up, PLUS I can't even get myself to cut some $4 a yard stuff!!


YIKES!!!!  $70 per yard - WOW is all I can say.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here is a t-shirt I am working on for myself for our upcoming trip.  I am not looking forward to sewing around all of those letters.



That is really cute.


----------



## MermaidTales

I love the Animal Kingdom shirt! So clever!


----------



## Piper

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted their blue belle dresses! You all did such a wonderful job and gave me some great ideas. I think I will definitely go with the simply sweet and now i guess I really need to buy the portrait peasant pattern. I do have a quick question: for those of you who used the simply sweet pattern, did you put the buttons in the back of the dress? If so, does it look like your DD has the dress on backwards since it is just a one color dress?


 

There are no buttons on the Simply Sweet.  The straps have elastic in them and just go over the head.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Welcome Mermaid tales to the Disboutique forum.

Friends, We have a date.  I am going to get my machine and training this Wednesday  This morning I bought PE Design 8 and that should be here by Friday. 

Yeah!


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> Welcome Mermaid tales to the Disboutique forum.
> 
> Friends, We have a date.  I am going to get my machine and training this Wednesday  This morning I bought PE Design 8 and that should be here by Friday.
> 
> Yeah!



Awesome, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to check in. Ireland and I had a great day at MK on Saturday. It was soooo empty. The only time it was totally crowded was right after the parade and before the fireworks. We had gone back to the hotel during the afternoon, and returned later in the evening. It was a decision I regret. It was very busy and VERY DARK!!!! We watched the parade and headed in front of the castle for the fireworks, you literally couldn't move. It was terrible. All of these people were laying on the ground in their spot for the fireworks and it was so dark you could hardly see them. We headed to the back of the castle and went on Snow White, as soon as we got off the ride, the sky opened up and it was like a hurricane. The rain was so bad. I laugh thinking of all of those people laying on the ground...LOL. We decided to skip the fireworks and we went on splash mountain. I can honestly say, I won't ever go on it again. Very strange ride....Even Ireland was bothered by it. We did have a good time though...and what do you think Ireland's favorite moment was....???? Meeting the Disboard members that we ran into? 





Nope...getting to shop the gift shops with no budget??? nope..
meeting all of the characters....?






 swimming int the pool for 3 hours??? nope...It was meeting Brent's "unofficial" twin. We were standing in line for Philharmagic...and whose voice do I hear...IT"S BRENT!!!!! When I turn around I see him with another family, and that's NOT HIS WIFE HE'S HANGING ONTO!! EEEK. When he gets closer, I see that it isn't Brent, but he could have easily filled in for him...Same voice, same look. I do have a picture of the mystery man with Ireland. 





It turns out, the family was from England and they were very nice. It was a funny moment, oh yeah, and Ireland wanted me to lean down as we were talking to him, and says...Mommy...can we keep him? It was too funny. Well we just got home from the waterpark and are exhausted and burnt to a crisp. Please everyone..check your expiration dates when you buy sunscreen. We just got this one and few weeks ago, and it was WAY expired. I never thought to check it. I looked at it when I got home, because it's an SPF 50 and I put it on quite often and we are all burned and Lexie never gets burned like that.





This picture is Lexie with her new Kitty...Minnie Mouse


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Piper said:


> There are no buttons on the Simply Sweet.  The straps have elastic in them and just go over the head.



I guess I meant the stripwork jumper.  You guys looked like you used teh simply sweet in the blue belle dress, but I didn't see elastic in your straps so maybe you used the plain straps from the stripwork jumper.  So did you put the buttons in the back and did it look weird?


----------



## Rymer

and here is why a new to sewing girl like me should probably take more time and try not to sew a skirt in one night....LOL.....the Tink fabric is upside down!! oh well...my DD loves it so she'll wear it to school tomorrow.  but the good thing is that I firgured out how to do a decent hem.  I still cant hand gather to save my life, I really need that ruffler foot.....
here is the skirt


----------



## Mirb1214

revrob said:


> I've really just begun sewing for myself recently.  Carla's Patrica tunic is the first thing that I've sewn and LOVED!  I have two that I would wear every day if they were clean.  I cut out 4 last night and started to stitch them today.  I just LOVE that tunic.  I'm beginning to look for more patterns that look like they would work for me.  This is kinda my new sewing goal for the next year - to get over the fear of sewing for myself!



Please post pictures when you have them done.  I LOVE your first 2 and I'm trying to talk myself into buying that pattern for myself.


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I guess I meant the stripwork jumper.  You guys looked like you used teh simply sweet in the blue belle dress, but I didn't see elastic in your straps so maybe you used the plain straps from the stripwork jumper.  So did you put the buttons in the back and did it look weird?



I made a blue belle dress - I did the buttons on the front


----------



## StephanieCG

Rymer said:


> and here is why a new to sewing girl like me should probably take more time and try not to sew a skirt in one night....LOL.....the Tink fabric is upside down!! oh well...my DD loves it so she'll wear it to school tomorrow.  but the good thing is that I firgured out how to do a decent hem.  I still cant hand gather to save my life, I really need that ruffler foot.....
> here is the skirt



Aw it's still very cute!   And it doesn't matter that Tink's upside down, she can fly so there is no up or down.  
I think I used the same purple fabric on my daughter's dress, it's back on page 184.
There's some good youtube videos on gathering, just do a quick search, there's a lot of good stuff there.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

emcreative said:


> Can someone with the Brother CS6000i and a ruffler foot point me in the right direction to find a ruffler of my own that works with this machine?
> 
> Thanks!



I also would like to know where to get one for that machine


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CastleCreations, love the photos, LOVE Aladdin (hee hee) 
But why don't you like Splash Mountain?
I always thought it was fun. Its also cool, dark and long- a good combo in FL in my book LOL!
Which pool did she swim in?

I had a really awful experience with expired suntan lotion. It was a 30 and I was on Spring Break in high school on Marco Island. I covered the back of my legs, etc with it and layed down on my tummy and took a nap at the beach. Well later that night i was sick. The next day I couldn't walk. I had horrible splotches all over the back of my legs up to my swimsuit line. I had a really awful time of it, and layed in bed on my stomach for about 3 days.
I had the same burn marks for more than a year and thought at one point they might be permenant. They did finally heal.
I remember sitting in class at school and boy behind me complained he didn't want me to scratch anymore because I was peeling and he thought it was gross. LOL!


----------



## Rymer

very cute!! I love it.  and your right, it is the same purple fabric as I used in my skirt! post pics from your H&V meal after!! 



StephanieCG said:


> I love this thread and I've gotten lots of great ideas.  I finally finished a project I've been working on for what seems like forever...a dress that looks like June from Little Einsteins for my daughter Emily (2).  I used New Look Pattern 6688.  Overall I'm happy with it and want to brag a little, it's the most complex thing I've sewn so far.  I don't like how the sash looks, I think I will go get a bigger ribbon, but that's minor.  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished something I started! woohoo!  She'll be all set for our H&V breakfast next month.
> 
> PS - I might add a little Rocket applique on the bodice...I've seen them on ebay and I think that would be cool, but I don't know if it would be too "much" if you know what I mean.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

does anyone have any good animal kind. graphics for an appli. t-shirt for my dd?..Has anyone done a tree of life thing?


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Welcome Mermaid tales to the Disboutique forum.
> 
> Friends, We have a date.  I am going to get my machine and training this Wednesday  This morning I bought PE Design 8 and that should be here by Friday.
> 
> Yeah!



I'm so essited for you!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone, I just wanted to check in. Ireland and I had a great day at MK on Saturday. It was soooo empty. The only time it was totally crowded was right after the parade and before the fireworks. We had gone back to the hotel during the afternoon, and returned later in the evening. It was a decision I regret. It was very busy and VERY DARK!!!! We watched the parade and headed in front of the castle for the fireworks, you literally couldn't move. It was terrible. All of these people were laying on the ground in their spot for the fireworks and it was so dark you could hardly see them. We headed to the back of the castle and went on Snow White, as soon as we got off the ride, the sky opened up and it was like a hurricane. The rain was so bad. I laugh thinking of all of those people laying on the ground...LOL. We decided to skip the fireworks and we went on splash mountain. I can honestly say, I won't ever go on it again. Very strange ride....Even Ireland was bothered by it. We did have a good time though...and what do you think Ireland's favorite moment was....???? Meeting the Disboard members that we ran into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...getting to shop the gift shops with no budget??? nope..
> meeting all of the characters....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swimming int the pool for 3 hours??? nope...It was meeting Brent's "unofficial" twin. We were standing in line for Philharmagic...and whose voice do I hear...IT"S BRENT!!!!! When I turn around I see him with another family, and that's NOT HIS WIFE HE'S HANGING ONTO!! EEEK. When he gets closer, I see that it isn't Brent, but he could have easily filled in for him...Same voice, same look. I do have a picture of the mystery man with Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out, the family was from England and they were very nice. It was a funny moment, oh yeah, and Ireland wanted me to lean down as we were talking to him, and says...Mommy...can we keep him? It was too funny. Well we just got home from the waterpark and are exhausted and burnt to a crisp. Please everyone..check your expiration dates when you buy sunscreen. We just got this one and few weeks ago, and it was WAY expired. I never thought to check it. I looked at it when I got home, because it's an SPF 50 and I put it on quite often and we are all burned and Lexie never gets burned like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is Lexie with her new Kitty...Minnie Mouse



Sorry about the sunscreen; eek.  I love the dress you made; so glad you had a great time!  LOL about the Brent look a like.



Rymer said:


> and here is why a new to sewing girl like me should probably take more time and try not to sew a skirt in one night....LOL.....the Tink fabric is upside down!! oh well...my DD loves it so she'll wear it to school tomorrow.  but the good thing is that I firgured out how to do a decent hem.  I still cant hand gather to save my life, I really need that ruffler foot.....
> here is the skirt


It's not upside down.  When your DD looks at it it's right side up.  Just say you made it right side up for Her!


revrob said:


> I made a blue belle dress - I did the buttons on the front


Cute!


----------



## karamat

emcreative said:


> Can someone with the Brother CS6000i and a ruffler foot point me in the right direction to find a ruffler of my own that works with this machine?
> 
> Thanks!



I _think_ I read somewhere that there isn't a ruffler foot for that machine.  The machine is not sturdy enough to handle the shaking etc.  I bought a ruffler foot for my old machine, but didn't get a chance to use it before the machine broke.  And then I bought the CS6000i.  

Have you tried to ruffle by increasing the tension on the machine? Jham suggested it and it works great for me!  Just crank up the tension as far as it will go (9) and sew a straight stitch.  For me it ruffles up tighter than what I like to use, so I leave long tails at the beginning and end of my fabric strip and easy out some of the "ruffle"


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> I made a blue belle dress - I did the buttons on the front



I love the Mrs. Potts!  So cute!  I would have to do it by hand though since I don't have an embroidery machine.  That seems like it would be hard to get all of the little details by hand, but I would sure like to put chip or Mrs. Potts on mine.


----------



## VBAndrea

Geesh everyone's been busy!  I am hoping to have an outfit to post tomorrow.  I just need to whip up some easy fit capris and am hoping it goes fairly quickly (never made them before).




Mirb1214 said:


> Yes those are Carla's Easy Fits.  I SO wish she had Easy Fits for adults. . .I LOVE the easy fit pattern!  As for my little model; she LOVES when I make her an outfit and LOVES to wear them but when I first get them made and just want her to "try them on". . . she wants NO part of it!


I jotted down a couple of patterns that others had mentioned for adults.  I haven't even looked at the patterns in the store or on-line, just wrote them down for reference so i can make dd and I matching pj's.  They are Simplicity So Easy Adult Pants 9871 and Butterick 5044 (I hope-- I wrote the last two numbers in that pattern over a number on my calender and can't quite make it out exactly.



Rymer said:


> AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.


I knew you could do it!  It looks like dd loves it as well.  I am looking forward to trying a patchwork one of these days.  I'm going to try a stripwork first (for Halloween).



Sapper383 said:


> Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.
> 
> I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family
> I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes
> 
> I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait
> As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner
> 
> Sam


So adorable!  Love the soft pastels.



ireland_nicole said:


> FWIW, some kids are just really strong willed; and when they hit the twos and threes, feel the need to test every boundary every time they come up against it; even if it's the 300th time that day. (trust me, I know the pain; at 2 my DD stayed in a hallway for over 9 hours because she wouldn't pick up a toy that she threw on the ground) Not saying his first year didn't make it tougher, but it may just be him.  Thankfully, he's got parents who give him the consistent boundaries he needs, even when he deoesn't want them.  Strong willed (even in the extreme) children become strong leaders, are able to resist peer pressure, etc.  Someday this personality trait, if molded well, will serve him and others.  Unfortunately, you get the job of molding it


Ah, I love how you see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I have a very strong-willed dd and hearing things like this really help me put it all into perspective, and be a better mother to dd.  I get so irritated w/ dd all too easily, but hearing things like this help me realize what a wonderful little girl she is.  I'm so glad you posted that



ireland_nicole said:


> Guess what we did yesterday?  We went to see the Christmas Carol Train Tour   Before I post, know that we only decided to go at midnight the night before, so no customs
> but at least I got some pics!
> 
> 
> It was a long train:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so long, and rambling, and completely OT, but I knew I'd want to see it if any of y'all went.  Totally worth standing in line, even.


My son is a train freak.  Sadly it's not coming anywhere near us.  I'm so glad you were able to see it.




mom2rtk said:


> Well, it's just a darn good thing I'm not a crazed costume/character lunatic, or THAT might make me mad...........
> 
> Actually I have been there 3 times in the past 20 months. 2 of the 3 times Lady Tremaine was there, so I've always known that was a risk.... The night we missed her the Fairy Godmother was there in her place, which was perfect because we were on our way to the P & P party and I was wearing MY fairy godmother costume!
> 
> I figure if we miss that night, my daughter will just have to boss Anastasia and Drizella around herself.... I didn't want to drag that costume into the MK, but I know we can do that if we don't find her at 1900 PF!


I had no clue that the FG sometimes stands in for LT.  I'll be a bit peeved if that happens the night we go and I have a feeling you will feel the same way if she's not there when your dd is.



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I forgot: I did get a chance to sew this last night for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta stop sewing on Saturday night though.  DD wakes up every Sunday wanting to know what I made her to wear to church LOL.


Love the fabric -- I always adore black and white together and the outfit looks awesome.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.


Looks great!  I adore that Zebra fabric.



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!


  Your dd has to adore you!  Heck, I wish you were my mom!


mom2rtk said:


> Yep, that's me... brave enough to use a photo of me in costume for my avatar, but not brave enough to show my face!!


Ah but if you look at your Flickr link you can see your face a bit!  You actually very much remind me of a former co-worker of dh's (she's a doll and she can sew too, but no one can sew like you!).



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks!!!  I'm not above begging.... And it WILL be her birthday that day.... I just don't know WHO to beg.....


 Try stopping in guest realtions to see if they can help.



ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.


Thinking of you and your dh.  I hope you get answers soon so dh can be treated properly and start feeling better.



WDWAtLast said:


> Back from Disney - what a wonderful first family trip!!! And although we survived the August heat and had a blast, I am not sure we will go in August again!   The girls did wear the dresses I made to a couple of night time meals, but it was just too hot in the day - they wanted Tshirts and shorts!!   I think I have about 40 pages to catch up on here (besides loads of laundry!)  Can't wait to see the new creations!!!
> 
> Here are a few pics (I took over 450 - not including photopass  )


What gorgeous girls you have!  The older one so has your eyes!  What nationality are you?  Such pretty almond shaped eyes.  It looks like the girls were in heaven on your trip.




tricia said:


> I finally have something to share.  I have been busy working on a rag quilt for my DSIL, so have not gotten time to sew any quick things.  DSIL bought fabric to match the new paint colours in her bedroom to make a rag quilt with and then discovered she did not have enough time to sew it.  (I don't understand this, she has no kids and she is a high school teacher, so is off for the summer   I have 2 kids and work full time.  Anyway, she asked if I could make it for her and she would pay me for my time.  I agreed, but it is 143 squares, so it is taking a bit of time.
> 
> So I decided to take a break from it this weekend and did some stuff for my cousins kids.
> 
> A portrait peasant nightie for Amber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of easy Fit PJ pants for Riley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try a Curious George applique on a shirt tonight to go with this, but I'm not sure how it will come out as I have really only done single shape appliques so far. (Like Mickey Heads)


Adorable fabric!  I was thinking of buying the portrait peasant as well thinking it would make a great nightgown.




bentleygirl22 said:


> How many of you sew for yourself....
> 
> I have been sewing for so long and have never made anything for myself...
> not sure why  just never have... so how many of you sew for yourself too..
> and what do you make for yourself..


I really only sew for the kids.  But funny thing is when I made Alexa's twirl dress I tried on the skirt part b/f attaching it to the bodice and thought if it was just a hair longer it would make a cute fun skirt for myself.  I will likely attempt it in the future.  




mom2rtk said:


> Let's see..... There was the wedding dress in 1985..... And a few nice business suits before kids...... Can't remember the last thing though....


 Excuse me, but you are forbidden to post a statement about making your own wedding gown without posting a picture of it.  



emcreative said:


> Thanks Chica!!!
> 
> She is currently free of my gypsyrump so I think it would work for her.  I wish they had this in grown up size! (and fluffy size!)


You are too funny!!!  I think I qualify as having *gypsy rump* as well.





StephanieCG said:


> I love this thread and I've gotten lots of great ideas.  I finally finished a project I've been working on for what seems like forever...a dress that looks like June from Little Einsteins for my daughter Emily (2).  I used New Look Pattern 6688.  Overall I'm happy with it and want to brag a little, it's the most complex thing I've sewn so far.  I don't like how the sash looks, I think I will go get a bigger ribbon, but that's minor.  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished something I started! woohoo!  She'll be all set for our H&V breakfast next month.
> 
> PS - I might add a little Rocket applique on the bodice...I've seen them on ebay and I think that would be cool, but I don't know if it would be too "much" if you know what I mean.


Looks fantastic!




Rymer said:


> and here is why a new to sewing girl like me should probably take more time and try not to sew a skirt in one night....LOL.....the Tink fabric is upside down!! oh well...my DD loves it so she'll wear it to school tomorrow.  but the good thing is that I firgured out how to do a decent hem.  I still cant hand gather to save my life, I really need that ruffler foot.....
> here is the skirt


To me it looks like the fabric is multidirectional and you just picked a spot that has a few inverted Tinks.  A good way to make yourself feel better is to view as the way you have sewn it your dd can llok down at her skirt and see Tink the right way.  And you'll likley think I'm koo-koo, but I love hand gathering.  I'm far from perfect at it, but I find doing it therapeutic.

And I did lose a couple of quotes.  One I recall is Molly modeling her outfit ~ she's a doll.  And I too do the tongue thing only I look retarded when doing so -- Molly looks cute!


----------



## teresajoy

I'm behind again, so instead of trying to remember everything in one long multiquote, I'm breaking it up as I read them!



HeatherSue said:


> 1900 Park Fare is my all-time favorite character meal! The stepsisters are SO much fun!  Plus, the food is DEEE-LICIOUS!  I still dream about the brownies that were kind of like fudge and kind of like brownies. MMMMMM.....
> 
> I don't think you sent the tree idea!



I will remind you to try the strawberry soup, you remind me to eat the brownie! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> You know, I am going to have to get this pattern!  I love to match my daughter with simple sundresses or beach cover ups.  I think these would look great in that pattern.  Ummmm, how big does it go though???
> 
> Yours looks great Jessica!  I love that fabric too!  Did all of you buy this Sisboom fabric at the same time?  I've never heard of it until this recent surge with Carlas pattern!



We are pattern testers (we help proofread, make sure the pattern is easy to follow, which it always is, and then sew out the designs and give Carla feedback and suggestions on the pattern)  for Carla and since Carla is designing for Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom, she is sending us fabric to use for our test outfits. 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are the nemo dresses I made for my girls.  I love how they turned out.  They are so twirly!!!  Thank you ncmomof2 for helping with the tiered skirt!!!!!  I think they are going to wear them to Epcot!  Because I don't have a ruffler foot, the bottom ruffle took quite awhile!  I think it was over 25 feet long and I had to ruffle it by hand.  I definitely need a ruffler foot.  I also still need to make hairbows to go with these outfits.



I love these dresses! Your girls are cuties! 



Mirb1214 said:


> I finished my first A-Line;  it took a TAD  longer than 15 minutes but it is REVERSABLE (which I never thought I could do)!  Please excuse Mollie's "bedhead".  It's like pulling teethe to get her to model to begins with.  I sure wasn't going to make matters worse by insisting that I brush through her hair!



This is so pretty! I love the fabric! 


Stephres said:


> Lydia looks so cute in the a-lines! I really like her in green with her hair.


I love her in the green too! 



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two things....
> 
> Ma is back in the hospital - 3rd visit because of the hernia issues - quick recap May had her 8th abd hernia surgery - July went back because of post of infection - Aug went back now because 2 years ago the guy (diff dr) must have hit her intestines because she had had bile leaking for this long...   This caused the infections and mesh issues etc. etc.  Now they have to address that in the front of her abd and open her side like a sandwich bag to pull apart her intestines, remove some and repack them in.  Needless to say it's been hectic and she is scared to death....  so any blessing or good vibes you can send would be awesome.  Her name is Pat if you want to add her to your prayers list.
> 
> Also...  I am going to sew to help my nerves but I have to size up a pattern.  The one I have is a 8 I need to make it a 10-12...  How do I size it up?  Is there an inch or so to add to the outside edge of the 8?  I looked in the bookmarks on  pg 1 but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help







mom2rtk said:


> Lady Tremaine is almost done. She wants to wear it to 1900PF on her birthday. We love to surprise the characters with little seen costumes, so this should be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was so big! I just shrank it a bit....



WOW!  AMAZING! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the strawberry soup!



Me too! 





JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> The screwy letters was the issue the other day. but now its not taking my passoword or my email.
> 
> Im sure its just my computer acting up. sometimes it just hates me.
> 
> I'll try again today though.
> 
> Thanks for al the help ladies.
> 
> I am kidless today so i am off to the fabric store to start scoping things out!:



Make sure you are typing it in exactly as you did the first time, it's case sensitive. 



Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> I have a question for you, where can I get a cheap petti? I'm not looking to spend a ton on one, I want to make sure she will wear the thing and don't want to waste the money if she doesn't want to wear it.  anyone know where I can get a decently priced one?
> I'm almost done w/ twirly skirt! I REALLY need a ruffler.  my hand gathering looks horrible, but this is my first twirl skirt and so far, I'm pretty proud of it! I'll post pics when I'm done of course.  it's been a LONG work in progress.  LOL



I know where to get them for $45. 


mommyof3princess said:


> I know someone on her made the cutest 50's diner waitress outfit. i think it was black and white. Does anyone have a clue who made it or have a picture of it?
> 
> I want to surprise Megan and make a version of it for halloween she wants to be a 50's waitress. Go figure.



I think that was Leslie, 2cutekids.


itsheresomewhere said:


> Question-
> 
> What are the chances that I can remove an machine embroidered name off an outfit without ruinning it?   It is only four letters and then I will hand put the correct name on it.
> 
> 
> l love the nemo dresses.  I have about 4 yards of that fabric and have been trying to figure out what to make with it.


I've done that before. It took a long time, but it worked. 



emcreative said:


> I wish it was showing around here.  My girls and I all love Miyazaki films (Spirited Away is still my fav).  If it doesn't show up here soon I may have to travel with the girls to see it.



I know it's playing in Portage. That's not TOO far for you to drive, and I hear there are two really nice sisters that live over that way! 



Rymer said:


> AHHHH my skirt is DONE!!! It's a mess, tons of mistakes, but I think I'll keep getting better.  I really need a ruffler foot.  that's my next purchase before I attempt any other twirly anythings!! here are the pics.  my daughter was in the back of our truck. ha ha.



I love it! Have you tried the tension trick for doing ruffles? I love it! You just crank the tension up on your machine, set your stitch to the longest, then run your machine slowly and only guide the fabric, try not to touch it too much, and VOILA! Ruffles! 



Sapper383 said:


> Thats a fab skirt, your daughter looks very pleased with it. I haven't attempted a twirl skirt yet as I haven't got a ruffler foot either, I'm doing it all by hand.
> 
> I have just finished my 3rd dress....yes I am counting because I still can't believe I'm sewing....nor can the rest of my family
> 
> I am getting better, but still making a few mistakes
> 
> I made this dress for our breakfast at Crystal Palace in September...cant wait
> 
> As you can see my DD4 is loving the modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you belive it my DS10 is now getting jelous as I have made dressed for my DD. He wants me to make him a My Friends Tigger and Pooh, Supper sluth Tshirt....argghhh...how am I going to do this...I'm just a beginner
> 
> Sam



Sam, I love it!!! Your daughter is just gorgeous too! That Pooh fabric is adorable. 



xdanielleax said:


> I bought Carla's precious dress pattern the other day.  I am going to attempt to make a Minnie dress for Violette with it and I am scared!  Carla's directions are wonderful but I've never made buttonholes before.  Has anyone else used this pattern as a first timer on buttons who can reassure me I won't mess up my Minnie Dot fabric!



The buttonholes are hidden, so they don't need to be perfect, no one will even see them! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I forgot: I did get a chance to sew this last night for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta stop sewing on Saturday night though.  DD wakes up every Sunday wanting to know what I made her to wear to church LOL.



That is so cute about your daughter!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Other than not having buttons, I finished DS AK shirt.  I still have DH and a dress or skirt for myself.



This turned out great April! You are really good at these bowling shirts! 



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks to all for the research on Cindy's parade dress. I am finally done. I wasn't completely sold on the skirt yet, so I took that off and did a new one. My daughter had a growth spurt and it was just a little short, and I also thought it needed a double layer of the mesh dot fabric. It's now hemmed and has a massive bow (with tails!) in back. She has a matching headband, rhinestone choker and earrings.
> 
> And now that I'm sick to death of it, I can call it officially done!



Oh my goodness graciuos!! This is simply stunningly beautiful!!! Wow!


----------



## bclydia

ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Oh, I'm praying for your husband too Sue.  I hope you got some good answers and they made progress today.


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> I know it's playing in Portage. That's not TOO far for you to drive, and I hear there are two really nice sisters that live over that way!



Lizzie was just going over with me all the towns we can drive to that would have the movie.


----------



## t-beri

OK. This is the first time in FOREVER that I don't have a book full of sketches waiting to come to life for our Oct. WDW trip.    I just have NO IDEA what I'm gonna make. 

Lily got a beautiful Lil' Mermaid outfit from IBESUE for her birthday (tons of thanks!!!)  so she may wear that to DHS 

Her minnie dot patchwork twirl still fits but needs a new shirt (NOT a white one this time )  SO I guess technically she could wear that 

And it is POSSIBLE that her AK outfit still fits and it's a GREAT one but....

So I guess I could focus on making Vi stuff to match?  hmm...

I know I wanna do a minnie dot precious dress for Vi.  other than that I'm drawin' a blank!!!


HOW frustrating!!  and I need to renew my TGM.


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> I'm behind again, so instead of trying to remember everything in one long multiquote, I'm breaking it up as I read them!
> 
> 
> 
> I will remind you to try the strawberry soup, you remind me to eat the brownie!
> 
> 
> 
> We are pattern testers (we help proofread, make sure the pattern is easy to follow, which it always is, and then sew out the designs and give Carla feedback and suggestions on the pattern)  for Carla and since Carla is designing for Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom, she is sending us fabric to use for our test outfits.
> 
> 
> I think that was Leslie, 2cutekids.



What a fun job being a tester. I would love to do something like that. 

Thank you so much for answering my question. I was starting to think no one noticed.


----------



## t-beri

Elisa...the girls are getting SO big!!  and I still see a grown up Lily when I look at Ireland!


----------



## teresajoy

Mirb1214 said:


> I tricked Mollie into modeling for me today w/out her knowing it!  I just let her wear her lastest outfit to chuch and we took pics once we got home!
> 
> and now sewing).  I'm afraid Mollie may have the same problem!!


That is adorable!!! Love the tongue! 



emcreative said:


> Does anyone know how to upsize the Easyfit pattern?
> 
> I'd like to make some in a size 12/14 for my middle daughter



It's in the bookmarks. 



ibesue said:


> Hey all, I have been MIA for a few days.  Some of you may know my DH had his gall bladder out on Friday morning in an outpatient facility.  Well, by Friday night he was in horrible pain and having chest pains and couldn't breathe very well. Pain meds did nothing and since he couldn't relax the pain was getting worse.  We called our health care company and they said go to urgent care.  We did, it was a 3-4 hour wait to get in.  So we went to the Emergency Room at our local hospital.  They got him right in and had a lot of tests.  They decided to admit him overnight for observation.  On Saturday and Sunday, they ran even more tests.  He is now running a temp and still cannot move without being in horrible pain.
> 
> Its now Sunday night (well, Monday morning) and he is still in the hospital.  So I am asking if you can spare a few prayers.  Its been a long few days and we are no closer to finding out what is wrong than we were Friday.
> 
> Thanks.



Sue, I pray that your the doctors can help your husband and he starts to heal up quickly. 



WDWAtLast said:


> The girls only wore the customs at two meals - CRT and Park Fair. It was just so hot that they wanted T's and shorts (and the sundresses wear fairly wrinkled at CRT from being in the back pack all morning!!)  And Kristin (8) rebeled and wouldn't wear the patchwork twirl to PF - she wore the sundress again.  I will have to scan in our pics made at PF, but here the girls are in their sundresses at CRT


Your girls are gorgeous!!! I love the dresses! 


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finally have some new outfits to post.



I have that fabric you used for your daughter's outfis, it's so pretty!!!

AMelyia will love the princess dress! 



tricia said:


> I finally have something to share.  I have been busy working on a rag quilt for my DSIL, so have not gotten time to sew any quick things.  DSIL bought fabric to match the new paint colours in her bedroom to make a rag quilt with and then discovered she did not have enough time to sew it.  (I don't understand this, she has no kids and she is a high school teacher, so is off for the summer )  I have 2 kids and work full time.  Anyway, she asked if I could make it for her and she would pay me for my time.  I agreed, but it is 143 squares, so it is taking a bit of time.
> 
> So I decided to take a break from it this weekend and did some stuff for my cousins kids.
> 
> A portrait peasant nightie for Amber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of easy Fit PJ pants for Riley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try a Curious George applique on a shirt tonight to go with this, but I'm not sure how it will come out as I have really only done single shape appliques so far. (Like Mickey Heads)



These are so cute! That fabric is adorable! 



StephanieCG said:


> I love this thread and I've gotten lots of great ideas.  I finally finished a project I've been working on for what seems like forever...a dress that looks like June from Little Einsteins for my daughter Emily (2).  I used New Look Pattern 6688.  Overall I'm happy with it and want to brag a little, it's the most complex thing I've sewn so far.  I don't like how the sash looks, I think I will go get a bigger ribbon, but that's minor.  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I might add a little Rocket applique on the bodice...I've seen them on ebay and I think that would be cool, but I don't know if it would be too "much" if you know what I mean.



This is so cute!!! Your daughter is precious! 



emcreative said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> So, even though our trip is ages away, Hannah has already picked out the dress she "has to" have.
> 
> I started looking around for materials and found ONE of them I need...and it's $70 a yard!!! OMG!!
> 
> How in the WORLD do they expect me to take scissors to something that costs $70 a yard when I have no idea if I'll do anything other than mess it up, PLUS I can't even get myself to cut some $4 a yard stuff!!



Are you CRAZY woman!!???!!   You don't cut into $70 a yard fabric!!! You admire it from afar! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here is a t-shirt I am working on for myself for our upcoming trip.  I am not looking forward to sewing around all of those letters.



This is really cute!!! I love the Mickey head! 



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone, I just wanted to check in. Ireland and I had a great day at MK on Saturday. It was soooo empty. The only time it was totally crowded was right after the parade and before the fireworks. We had gone back to the hotel during the afternoon, and returned later in the evening. It was a decision I regret. It was very busy and VERY DARK!!!! We watched the parade and headed in front of the castle for the fireworks, you literally couldn't move. It was terrible. All of these people were laying on the ground in their spot for the fireworks and it was so dark you could hardly see them. We headed to the back of the castle and went on Snow White, as soon as we got off the ride, the sky opened up and it was like a hurricane. The rain was so bad. I laugh thinking of all of those people laying on the ground...LOL. We decided to skip the fireworks and we went on splash mountain. I can honestly say, I won't ever go on it again. Very strange ride....Even Ireland was bothered by it. We did have a good time though...and what do you think Ireland's favorite moment was....???? Meeting the Disboard members that we ran into?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...getting to shop the gift shops with no budget??? nope..
> meeting all of the characters....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swimming int the pool for 3 hours??? nope...It was meeting Brent's "unofficial" twin. We were standing in line for Philharmagic...and whose voice do I hear...IT"S BRENT!!!!! When I turn around I see him with another family, and that's NOT HIS WIFE HE'S HANGING ONTO!! EEEK. When he gets closer, I see that it isn't Brent, but he could have easily filled in for him...Same voice, same look. I do have a picture of the mystery man with Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out, the family was from England and they were very nice. It was a funny moment, oh yeah, and Ireland wanted me to lean down as we were talking to him, and says...Mommy...can we keep him? It was too funny. Well we just got home from the waterpark and are exhausted and burnt to a crisp. Please everyone..check your expiration dates when you buy sunscreen. We just got this one and few weeks ago, and it was WAY expired. I never thought to check it. I looked at it when I got home, because it's an SPF 50 and I put it on quite often and we are all burned and Lexie never gets burned like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is Lexie with her new Kitty...Minnie Mouse



I love the picture with Jenny's little girl! (That is Jenny's little girl, right?)
Why didn't you like Splash Mountain? Have you never been on it before? 
I love the Brent lookalike!!! So cute!!!
The sunburns and expired sunblock are awful!!! You poor things!
OHHH!!! What a cute little kitten!!!! 
I love kittens, and cats too! 



Rymer said:


> and here is why a new to sewing girl like me should probably take more time and try not to sew a skirt in one night....LOL.....the Tink fabric is upside down!! oh well...my DD loves it so she'll wear it to school tomorrow.  but the good thing is that I firgured out how to do a decent hem.  I still cant hand gather to save my life, I really need that ruffler foot.....
> here is the skirt



The skirt is cute! I wouldn't have noticed the upside down fabric if you hadn't mentioned it. I think we have all done that at one point or another. I did it just the other month with a shirt I made for myself! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> CastleCreations, love the photos, LOVE Aladdin (hee hee)
> But why don't you like Splash Mountain?
> I always thought it was fun. Its also cool, dark and long- a good combo in FL in my book LOL!
> Which pool did she swim in?
> 
> I had a really awful experience with expired suntan lotion. It was a 30 and I was on Spring Break in high school on Marco Island. I covered the back of my legs, etc with it and layed down on my tummy and took a nap at the beach. Well later that night i was sick. The next day I couldn't walk. I had horrible splotches all over the back of my legs up to my swimsuit line. I had a really awful time of it, and layed in bed on my stomach for about 3 days.
> I had the same burn marks for more than a year and thought at one point they might be permenant. They did finally heal.
> I remember sitting in class at school and boy behind me complained he didn't want me to scratch anymore because I was peeling and he thought it was gross. LOL!


OOOOUCH!!!!


JustcallmeHappy said:


> does anyone have any good animal kind. graphics for an appli. t-shirt for my dd?..Has anyone done a tree of life thing?



Stephanie made a really cute Tree Of Life shirt for Jacob. She did a tree applique then put animal buttons on it. It may be in the Photobucket account. 



emcreative said:


> Lizzie was just going over with me all the towns we can drive to that would have the movie.



Celebration Cinema, Portage Michigan!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

teresajoy said:


> Make sure you are typing it in exactly as you did the first time, it's case sensitive.



I did. But it doesnt even recognize my email in the system either. I did it again today and actually got the confrimation email. 

It was most likely my computer acting up.


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Stephanie made a really cute Tree Of Life shirt for Jacob. She did a tree applique then put animal buttons on it. It may be in the Photobucket account.



I don't know if it is or not. I appliqued a tree and sewed on animal buttons to make a "tree of life." My son completely designed the shirt.











I sewed something today! I feel like it's been forever since I have been able to. Hopefully Megan will be a modeling mood tomorrow.


----------



## teresajoy

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> I did. But it doesnt even recognize my email in the system either. I did it again today and actually got the confrimation email.
> 
> It was most likely my computer acting up.



I'm glad you got it worked out! It sounds like your registration didn't go through the first time, if it let you sign up with the same email address.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.

Well, what's a friend to do?
Fairy Godmothe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
The grand entrance





The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?





The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.





The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!

So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
the chaise was from the living room
the furniture was from her son
the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.

ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.


----------



## Tweevil

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!
> 
> So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
> the chaise was from the living room
> the furniture was from her son
> the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
> the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
> the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
> Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
> So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.
> 
> ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.



Wow that is so pretty!  What a good friend you are!

Love the crown by the way, I don't think I have ever seen one like that.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> Wow that is so pretty!  What a good friend you are!
> 
> Love the crown by the way, I don't think I have ever seen one like that.



Thanks; I'm not sure how much of it is the whole good friend thing, and how much is really my insane desire to take control and decorate stuff. anyway, the crown is from bombay kids.  I admit it, I actually shed tears when they closed.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everybody!

Just wanted to give a quick update regarding Mom - her surgery was scheduled for today at 1pm, then 8pm, now it's 9:30a tomorrow morning.  It seems all of our ICU beds are filled and that's where she needs to go... So, she opted to wait until a bed should be ready rather than being held in recovery for so long.  I don't blame her but now it's another night of nail biting...  If you could continue to send your good vibes I would appreciate it. 

One good thing... i talked with my boss today and she said I could make up the time so I should be good there.  Also, next year's convention is in Orlando at Gaylord Palms and I was told we should be going in August - that's something to look forward to. 

Thanks for all of your good thoughts, we appreciate them


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update regarding Mom - her surgery was scheduled for today at 1pm, then 8pm, now it's 9:30a tomorrow morning.  It seems all of our ICU beds are filled and that's where she needs to go... So, she opted to wait until a bed should be ready rather than being held in recovery for so long.  I don't blame her but now it's another night of nail biting...  If you could continue to send your good vibes I would appreciate it.
> 
> One good thing... i talked with my boss today and she said I could make up the time so I should be good there.  Also, next year's convention is in Orlando at Gaylord Palms and I was told we should be going in August - that's something to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks for all of your good thoughts, we appreciate them



Praying for her- and you; thank you very much for the update.


----------



## bentleygirl22

This one needs to be ironed, then its done... Please over look her messy hair..

















This is the one i'm working on now so here's a sneek Peek...





















I hope to have this one done by the end of this week...


----------



## eeyore3847

well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!

















sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques 

Lori


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



Beautiful!  I love the colors!


----------



## Tink561

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori


Lori, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!  I love the colors!


Thank you, I jsut loved using that flower fabric. I have been saving it for the perfect occasion!



Tink561 said:


> Lori, I LOVE IT!!!



Thanks angel! I really liked how it turned out. I was staring at that fabric for days before I started!
Lori


----------



## mommyof3princess

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori



Woo Lori what a fantastic job. That looks so great. I always love looking at the things you make.


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof3princess said:


> Woo Lori what a fantastic job. That looks so great. I always love looking at the things you make.



thank you! this is definetly one of my fav's so far!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

bentleygirl, Those oufits are awesome.

eeyore3847, I love that. Super jealous of all those appliques.


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i




Lori, this is darling!  I also agree the flower fabric is fab!

OT BUT IMPORTANT!

Starting October 27, 2009, Dining reservations are moving to 180 days again!  Here's one source, but there are more:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/...sney-dining-reservations-180-days-in-advance/
I stumbled on this in my insomnia and thought I'd post it here in case you are like me, and other than a few trip reports really only visit the Disbou thread!


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> Ah but if you look at your Flickr link you can see your face a bit!  You actually very much remind me of a former co-worker of dh's (she's a doll and she can sew too, but no one can sew like you!).



Many thanks for the kind words.....

Yeah, I forgot I used a different avatar over there..... and I guess if you check out my listing for the fairy godmother costume on a popular online auction site, I guess you can see a few more.... you just have to dig deeper to find them....



VBAndrea said:


> Try stopping in guest realtions to see if they can help.



Hmmm.... we have to go by guest relations that morning to get the birthday fastpass anyway........ never hurts to ask.... beg....whatever....







VBAndrea said:


> Excuse me, but you are forbidden to post a statement about making your own wedding gown without posting a picture of it.



Didn't you know that anything that happened before digital photography just didn't happen?????


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative;

[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> OT BUT IMPORTANT![/COLOR]
> 
> Starting October 27, 2009, Dining reservations are moving to 180 days again!  Here's one source, but there are more:
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/...sney-dining-reservations-180-days-in-advance/
> I stumbled on this in my insomnia and thought I'd post it here in case you are like me, and other than a few trip reports really only visit the Disbou thread!



I saw that!  Only remember the date because it is my birthday!  I really wish it had been 180 days for this trip...oh well, doubt that could have helped with my particular problem, but it would have given me something to 'deal' with during that long break!

Nini


----------



## Stephres

Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update regarding Mom - her surgery was scheduled for today at 1pm, then 8pm, now it's 9:30a tomorrow morning.  It seems all of our ICU beds are filled and that's where she needs to go... So, she opted to wait until a bed should be ready rather than being held in recovery for so long.  I don't blame her but now it's another night of nail biting...  If you could continue to send your good vibes I would appreciate it.
> 
> One good thing... i talked with my boss today and she said I could make up the time so I should be good there.  Also, next year's convention is in Orlando at Gaylord Palms and I was told we should be going in August - that's something to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks for all of your good thoughts, we appreciate them



Thanks for the update, hope the surgery goes well.



bentleygirl22 said:


>



What a cutie! Great job on the outfit and I love the sneak peek on the next one.



eeyore3847 said:


>



Cute, Lori! I really like those woven headbands you've been doing too.


----------



## Stephres

We are ready for back to school! Megan picked out this fabric, it is quite loud. I used the Katrin pattern, which is German and I couldn't figure out the size! Looking at the measurements, she was one size by the chest measurement, one size by the waist measurement and one size by the hip measurement! I picked one and it fits her exactly, good thing I prewashed. The pattern was so easy and making the bias tape took a lot longer than finishing the top. The leggings were $3.50 at Target: score!


----------



## Mirb1214

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!
> 
> So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
> the chaise was from the living room
> the furniture was from her son
> the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
> the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
> the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
> Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
> So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.
> 
> ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.



That is SO beautiful!  Will you be my friend??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I don't know if it is or not. I appliqued a tree and sewed on animal buttons to make a "tree of life." My son completely designed the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed something today! I feel like it's been forever since I have been able to. Hopefully Megan will be a modeling mood tomorrow.


Your son is very creative and it is very nice.



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!
> 
> So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
> the chaise was from the living room
> the furniture was from her son
> the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
> the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
> the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
> Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
> So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.
> 
> ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.


You are a very good friend and very talented at decorating.  It is just a dream come true kind of room.



bentleygirl22 said:


> This one needs to be ironed, then its done... Please over look her messy hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one i'm working on now so here's a sneek Peek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done by the end of this week...


Your daughter is so cute and the clothes are just perfect.



eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori


Lori if you don't adopt me and make me clothes I will get so mad.  Kidding.  You have mad skilz and once again leave me with my jaw hanging down.  These are beautiful!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Ah, I love how you see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I have a very strong-willed dd and hearing things like this really help me put it all into perspective, and be a better mother to dd.  I get so irritated w/ dd all too easily, but hearing things like this help me realize what a wonderful little girl she is.  I'm so glad you posted that



Our DD's (she's 5 also) sound a lot alike..mine is very strong willed.  It was a rough time from 16 months until about 4. She's still a challenge but she is also SOOO amazing. Is she starting Kindy this year?


----------



## Mirb1214

bentleygirl22 said:


> This one needs to be ironed, then its done... Please over look her messy hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one i'm working on now so here's a sneek Peek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done by the end of this week...



So so cute!  I love the 2 piece set.  Is it the simply sweet pattern?  And I can't wait to see your red/white set.


----------



## Mirb1214

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




I Love all the Minnie's!  Your fabric combo's are great!


----------



## Mirb1214

Stephres said:


> I don't know if it is or not. I appliqued a tree and sewed on animal buttons to make a "tree of life." My son completely designed the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed something today! I feel like it's been forever since I have been able to. Hopefully Megan will be a modeling mood tomorrow.



Ooh,  I wish I didn't have DS's AK shirt already; I love this!  Such a GREAT idea.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> We are ready for back to school! Megan picked out this fabric, it is quite loud. I used the Katrin pattern, which is German and I couldn't figure out the size! Looking at the measurements, she was one size by the chest measurement, one size by the waist measurement and one size by the hip measurement! I picked one and it fits her exactly, good thing I prewashed. The pattern was so easy and making the bias tape took a lot longer than finishing the top. The leggings were $3.50 at Target: score!


How did I miss Megan and scrappy?  I am sorry.  she is just too cute and the dress is adorable.  Super job.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks girls for all your comments about the nursery; On the one hand, I keep thinking how awesome it could have been if I had a budget; but on the other hand I'm proud of what we accomplished for so little.* I really think a deserving mom and daughter will be happy in it.


Also, for current or former foster families;

a friend of mine has fostered one child that they knew would go into a different forever family (and they are wonderful), and they have one child through foster adoption (finalized).* Well, they got the twins they have been praying for last night.* Right now, it is just a foster situation, but looks likely to become a foster/adopt (I don't want to go into details, but the situation was beyond description).My question is, how do I best support them right now w/ two babies?* Obviously, I'll arrange meals for them, but should I get them a gift?* Or do I wait until it looks more plausible for a long term placement. Everything's so up in the air; I want to rejoice with them, and help them, but I don't want to encourage them in bonding even more with these kids if they're going to lose them soon.* Sorry, I'm not writing this well... Im just wondering the best way to "talk" to them; 





bentleygirl22 said:


> This one needs to be ironed, then its done... Please over look her messy hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one i'm working on now so here's a sneek Peek...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done by the end of this week...


You know the rules; no apologizing for messy hair super super cute outfits btw; can't wait to see the second one finished!



eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques Lori



Lori, I really love this dress; it's awesome!!  I've been wanting those applique designs, but couldn't figure out how to make them work on something suitable for a slightly older girl;  this is absolutely perfect!  (can I CASE it?  although I'm pretty sure mine won't look as good)


Stephres said:


> We are ready for back to school! Megan picked out this fabric, it is quite loud. I used the Katrin pattern, which is German and I couldn't figure out the size! Looking at the measurements, she was one size by the chest measurement, one size by the waist measurement and one size by the hip measurement! I picked one and it fits her exactly, good thing I prewashed. The pattern was so easy and making the bias tape took a lot longer than finishing the top. The leggings were $3.50 at Target: score!


Very cool!  I don't think it looks too loud at all, it's adorable; I admit, I'm afraid of any german pattern I can't find a tutorial for  now if only I knew someone who could do a tutorial on this one, hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mommalissa

My sister is teaching me to sew and I would really like to learn to make A line shirts and dresses.  I have read that on here that the Carla C pattern is good.  I checked it out at you can sew this and my understanding is that they email you the pattern.  Is it hard for a newbie to piece together the pattern pieces to make the correct dress size?  Would I do better to start with a different pattern since I am learning?

Thanks for advise.


----------



## tricia

StephanieCG said:


> I love this thread and I've gotten lots of great ideas.  I finally finished a project I've been working on for what seems like forever...a dress that looks like June from Little Einsteins for my daughter Emily (2).  I used New Look Pattern 6688.  Overall I'm happy with it and want to brag a little, it's the most complex thing I've sewn so far.  I don't like how the sash looks, I think I will go get a bigger ribbon, but that's minor.  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished something I started! woohoo!  She'll be all set for our H&V breakfast next month.
> 
> PS - I might add a little Rocket applique on the bodice...I've seen them on ebay and I think that would be cool, but I don't know if it would be too "much" if you know what I mean.



That is really cute.  I love purple. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here is a t-shirt I am working on for myself for our upcoming trip.  I am not looking forward to sewing around all of those letters.



I really like that idea.  Great change from the animal print Mickey Heads.



CastleCreations said:


>



Looks like a great B-Day at the parks.  Too funny about the Brent look alike.



Rymer said:


> and here is why a new to sewing girl like me should probably take more time and try not to sew a skirt in one night....LOL.....the Tink fabric is upside down!! oh well...my DD loves it so she'll wear it to school tomorrow.  but the good thing is that I firgured out how to do a decent hem.  I still cant hand gather to save my life, I really need that ruffler foot.....
> here is the skirt



Still looks cute to me.  And BTW, I think we have all done that.



ireland_nicole said:


> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Great looking room.  And it doesn't matter if you did this cause of your need to take over and decorate.  You don't need to tell people that.  Just smile and say 'thanks' when people tell you what a good friend you are.



bentleygirl22 said:


>



Great outfit.  I liked the sneak peak too.



eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Awesome as usual Lori.  Love the flower fabric.



Stephres said:


>



Good job, and that fabric is not to loud.  Looks great with the plain leggings.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mommalissa said:


> My sister is teaching me to sew and I would really like to learn to make A line shirts and dresses.  I have read that on here that the Carla C pattern is good.  I checked it out at you can sew this and my understanding is that they email you the pattern.  Is it hard for a newbie to piece together the pattern pieces to make the correct dress size?  Would I do better to start with a different pattern since I am learning?
> 
> Thanks for advise.



I think you'd be ok with this pattern; Carla gives very clear instructions.  You will need a large piece of paper for this one (Even the back of wrapping paper will work) and a ruler.  Basically, the pieces you print out on this one and the instructions will help you make the full pattern for the dress you want.  It's a lot easier than it sounds, I promise.


----------



## tricia

mommalissa said:


> My sister is teaching me to sew and I would really like to learn to make A line shirts and dresses.  I have read that on here that the Carla C pattern is good.  I checked it out at you can sew this and my understanding is that they email you the pattern.  Is it hard for a newbie to piece together the pattern pieces to make the correct dress size?  Would I do better to start with a different pattern since I am learning?
> 
> Thanks for advise.



It is easy to piece the pattern together.  The instructions are very clear.  This was one of the first Carla C patterns I did, and I did not find it difficult.


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> Also, for current or former foster families;
> 
> a friend of mine has fostered one child that they knew would go into a different forever family (and they are wonderful), and they have one child through foster adoption (finalized).* Well, they got the twins they have been praying for last night.* Right now, it is just a foster situation, but looks likely to become a foster/adopt (I don't want to go into details, but the situation was beyond description).My question is, how do I best support them right now w/ two babies?* Obviously, I'll arrange meals for them, but should I get them a gift?* Or do I wait until it looks more plausible for a long term placement. Everything's so up in the air; I want to rejoice with them, and help them, but I don't want to encourage them in bonding even more with these kids if they're going to lose them soon.* Sorry, I'm not writing this well... Im just wondering the best way to "talk" to them;



First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.  

However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.

So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.


----------



## Mirb1214

mommalissa said:


> My sister is teaching me to sew and I would really like to learn to make A line shirts and dresses.  I have read that on here that the Carla C pattern is good.  I checked it out at you can sew this and my understanding is that they email you the pattern.  Is it hard for a newbie to piece together the pattern pieces to make the correct dress size?  Would I do better to start with a different pattern since I am learning?
> 
> Thanks for advise.



I made my first A-line this weekend and was VERY excited at how easy it was to sew.  It kinda got tricky when I got to the very end to turn it inside out to make it reversable but once I figured it out it looked great!  I was even impressed at how easy it was to "hide" the hand stitched part.


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> I think that was Leslie, 2cutekids.



Was it this one?


----------



## angel23321

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori



Love this!!

Okay...have a question ladies. I've made the Simply Sweet for DD. I'm almost done except for attaching the skirts to the halter top.  I tried the halter on her and it is really snug.  So much so that I'm thinking of not attching the skirts until we're closer to November.  If she grows much, I'm afraid it won't fit. I'm upset because it came out so nice but I don't want to have to take the skirts off if the top doesn't fit in November.  What do you think?  Should I just make the next size up or wait.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I wanted to know about storage for PES designs.  If I buy a card can I then copy the designs to my computer?  Then pull them from the computer when I want to use them?

How does the brother system work?


----------



## ireland_nicole

MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.



Thanks a lot; I'm sorry for your experience.  We had a vaguely similar experience with DD.  She was so early and sick, that no one wanted to "congratulate" us (i assume in case the worst happened).  But we had just had our first child, and although we were scared, we were thrilled and excited to.  And even if we had lost her, having her would have been the happiest time in our lives, even if losing her would have been the saddest.  I wasn't sure if this might be a similar experience for them, and really didn't want to presume anything, or do anything to hurt them.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## Adi12982

MouseTriper said:


> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.



I am so saddened by this.  I feel terrible your families are acting the way they are.  thankfully, however, both your children are blessed to have wonderful parents like the two of you.  So many people just have children, or "accidents" as many are called - but you chose to welcome these children into your home and fought to keep them so they'd be forever yours - that makes you as much a real family as if you carried them yourself in your womb, if not more!  I cannot even begin to imagine what a struggle that must have been not knowing for so long, thankfully it all turned out for the best.  It the the other family member's loss if they choose to treat them differently or not get close to them, but sad all the same.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.



Beth...that's terrible!  Shame on your family.  A card would have been the least they could have done!  I'm so sorry


----------



## NiniMorris

MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.




When my two youngest came to live with us (many years ago now...DS7 was only 6 mos old!) my office gave me a 'shower'!  neither of them had any clothes that came with them, and my youngest at that point was in college!  They gave me a surprise luncheon with tons and tons of clothes.  (and I got some extra days off from my manager...which REALLY came in handy!)  I can't begin to tell you how much the thought was appreciated!  Even though, at that time, we thought it was only temporary, my friends went all out for these kids.

Nini


----------



## snubie

MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.



Beth, this is so sad that your families have not embraced your children as fully part of your family.  That is just not fair to your children.  
Hugs to you for welcoming in these children and opening your heart to them.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


> OT BUT IMPORTANT!
> 
> Starting October 27, 2009, Dining reservations are moving to 180 days again!  Here's one source, but there are more:
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2009/...sney-dining-reservations-180-days-in-advance/
> I stumbled on this in my insomnia and thought I'd post it here in case you are like me, and other than a few trip reports really only visit the Disbou thread!



I've decided theres no such this as "off topic" here- thats why I love it on this thread, and unless I'm planning a trip, I rarely venture onto the rest of the boards...LOL, I forget they are there! Thank you for this! I just need to count backwards from May 16th and figure out when 180 days is.
I have some fabric to cut and then I will be taking your package of corduroy and patterns to the PO- the patterns were given to me by someone else who had a boy (he is in his 40s now and lives down the street from me) so they are all older patterns, but stuff like jeans and vests are universal and timeless right? Feel free to pass on or throw out whatever you dont want.



MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.



Wow- I think  thats so sad,heartbreaking really. When did you get him and when was it finalized? In the photo he looks like hes about 1 and half??

 I thought I was the only one with wierd, insensitive, tactless in laws.
I will never forget 2 conversations shortly after meeting my husband's step mother... I had been dating him for several months and was pretty sure we would get married. Our first conversation she informed me that her side of hte family wouldnt come to his wedding since he wasn't her son (his mother was an alcoholic, who passed away, he didnt really even know his bio Mom) His step Mom had raised him since he was about 4. He tells me she never hugged him growing up, baked cookies or gave him hot soup after playing in the snow (these are the qualities a Mom should have IMO-  )
The second conversation, shortly after that she told me if we were to adopt they wouldnt be her grandchildren and adoptive children are "really" your children anyway.
Nice, huh? Funny thing is he LOVES to hug and play with his girls, he plays with them so much it borders on him not being an adult. (like nap time, feeding them lunch, or appropriate meals, etc, I would think its like living with a favorite Uncle)

Okay, so back to sewing...
Im still trying to decide on what to buy for fabric. I need opinions....

First, here is the pattern.
This is a photo of the kit, showing the gown with fabrics the designer chose.




and here is one made by someone else who used similar fabrics







Should I do it with fabrics like what is above? (I could even buy the kit) or with what I mentioned before- Silk dupioni and organza.
Here is the silk I would use..




I am still waiting to talk to a shop owner who may be able to help me and I noticed when I was there she has embroidery machines in her shop- so maaaaaybe, just maybe she could help me do it on her machine. I would just have to buy the design.
Otherwise, I dont own an embroidery machine so couldnt do most of what's embroidered on the dress, it's possible I could pick some stitches on my machine that might work- but Im not certain they would.

They said she will be in the shop tomorrow. 

thank you to the ladies who have bought fabric, it's helping me get closer!


----------



## Mirb1214

angel23321 said:


> Love this!!
> 
> Okay...have a question ladies. I've made the Simply Sweet for DD. I'm almost done except for attaching the skirts to the halter top.  I tried the halter on her and it is really snug.  So much so that I'm thinking of not attching the skirts until we're closer to November.  If she grows much, I'm afraid it won't fit. I'm upset because it came out so nice but I don't want to have to take the skirts off if the top doesn't fit in November.  What do you think?  Should I just make the next size up or wait.



I had the exact same problem.  I made my first 3  before I FINALLY clued in that I must not have just made a "minor error" and needed to move up a size.  I also didn't prewash my first 3 either  so I won't let DD near those until she wears them in WDW in October b/c I sure don't want to have to wash them incase of shrinkage.


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance.



That is just GORGEOUS!!!! You really did a beautiful job. 

I'm glad you said you would move the drapes from the baby bed, because I was sitting here freaking out about the idea of the baby getting those wrapped around her neck! 



Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update regarding Mom - her surgery was scheduled for today at 1pm, then 8pm, now it's 9:30a tomorrow morning.  It seems all of our ICU beds are filled and that's where she needs to go... So, she opted to wait until a bed should be ready rather than being held in recovery for so long.  I don't blame her but now it's another night of nail biting...  If you could continue to send your good vibes I would appreciate it.
> 
> One good thing... i talked with my boss today and she said I could make up the time so I should be good there.  Also, next year's convention is in Orlando at Gaylord Palms and I was told we should be going in August - that's something to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks for all of your good thoughts, we appreciate them



Thank you for the update. 



bentleygirl22 said:


> This one needs to be ironed, then its done... Please over look her messy hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have this one done by the end of this week...



Your daughter is just gorgeous!!! I love the outfit! 



eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori



That's pretty cute Lori! 



Stephres said:


> We are ready for back to school! Megan picked out this fabric, it is quite loud. I used the Katrin pattern, which is German and I couldn't figure out the size! Looking at the measurements, she was one size by the chest measurement, one size by the waist measurement and one size by the hip measurement! I picked one and it fits her exactly, good thing I prewashed. The pattern was so easy and making the bias tape took a lot longer than finishing the top. The leggings were $3.50 at Target: score!



I really like the way that turned out Stephanie! It looks so cute on Megan! 


ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks girls for all your comments about the nursery; On the one hand, I keep thinking how awesome it could have been if I had a budget; but on the other hand I'm proud of what we accomplished for so little.* I really think a deserving mom and daughter will be happy in it.
> 
> 
> Also, for current or former foster families;
> 
> a friend of mine has fostered one child that they knew would go into a different forever family (and they are wonderful), and they have one child through foster adoption (finalized).* Well, they got the twins they have been praying for last night.* Right now, it is just a foster situation, but looks likely to become a foster/adopt (I don't want to go into details, but the situation was beyond description).My question is, how do I best support them right now w/ two babies?* Obviously, I'll arrange meals for them, but should I get them a gift?* Or do I wait until it looks more plausible for a long term placement. Everything's so up in the air; I want to rejoice with them, and help them, but I don't want to encourage them in bonding even more with these kids if they're going to lose them soon.* Sorry, I'm not writing this well... Im just wondering the best way to "talk" to them;
> You know the rules; no apologizing for messy hair super super cute outfits btw; can't wait to see the second one finished!



I would say follow their lead. Don't hold back or expect them to.  I see Beth gave you an excellent response, so...what she said! 



mommalissa said:


> My sister is teaching me to sew and I would really like to learn to make A line shirts and dresses.  I have read that on here that the Carla C pattern is good.  I checked it out at you can sew this and my understanding is that they email you the pattern.  Is it hard for a newbie to piece together the pattern pieces to make the correct dress size?  Would I do better to start with a different pattern since I am learning?
> 
> Thanks for advise.



It's easy! You will be fine! Actually I find piecing the pattern pieces together so much easier than sorting through pieces of commercial pattern tissue paper trying to find all the right pieces! 



MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.




 To me, he was your son from day one too. 


2cutekidz said:


> Was it this one?



That's the one I was thinking of. I love it! 



angel23321 said:


> Love this!!
> 
> Okay...have a question ladies. I've made the Simply Sweet for DD. I'm almost done except for attaching the skirts to the halter top.  I tried the halter on her and it is really snug.  So much so that I'm thinking of not attching the skirts until we're closer to November.  If she grows much, I'm afraid it won't fit. I'm upset because it came out so nice but I don't want to have to take the skirts off if the top doesn't fit in November.  What do you think?  Should I just make the next size up or wait.



Did you go by her measurments? I'm surprised it is too tight if you did. Is it measuring what Carla says it should measure?



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to know about storage for PES designs.  If I buy a card can I then copy the designs to my computer?  Then pull them from the computer when I want to use them?
> 
> How does the brother system work?



I don't know what machine you have, but with my machine, there is no way to hook the machine directly to the computer. So, I had to buy a PED Basic (well, actually Heather bought it for me for my anniversary  ) It is a little card reader thing that hooks up to your computer. It comes with a memory card and you transfer the deigns from your computer to the card, then you put the card in the side of your machine. I don't know if that's the way your machine works though, I know some machines you can hook directly to the computer with a USB cord. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks a lot; I'm sorry for your experience.  We had a vaguely similar experience with DD.  She was so early and sick, that no one wanted to "congratulate" us (i assume in case the worst happened).  But we had just had our first child, and although we were scared, we were thrilled and excited to.  And even if we had lost her, having her would have been the happiest time in our lives, even if losing her would have been the saddest.  I wasn't sure if this might be a similar experience for them, and really didn't want to presume anything, or do anything to hurt them.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience.



How early was your daughter born? That had to be so frightening.


----------



## anggye

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!
> 
> So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
> the chaise was from the living room
> the furniture was from her son
> the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
> the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
> the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
> Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
> So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.
> 
> ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.



What a wonderful friend you are. The nursery turned out so beautiful!!


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I've decided theres no such this as "off topic" here- thats why I love it on this thread, and unless I'm planning a trip, I rarely venture onto the rest of the boards...LOL, I forget they are there! Thank you for this! I just need to count backwards from May 16th and figure out when 180 days is.



Here, do what I do, and use this ADR calculator!
http://pscalculator.net/pscalc.php



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I thought I was the only one with wierd, insensitive, tactless in laws.
> I will never forget 2 conversations shortly after meeting my husband's step mother... I had been dating him for several months and was pretty sure we would get married. Our first conversation she informed me that her side of hte family wouldnt come to his wedding since he wasn't her son (his mother was an alcoholic, who passed away, he didnt really even know his bio Mom) His step Mom had raised him since he was about 4. He tells me she never hugged him growing up, baked cookies or gave him hot soup after playing in the snow (these are the qualities a Mom should have IMO-  )
> The second conversation, shortly after that she told me if we were to adopt they wouldnt be her grandchildren and adoptive children are "really" your children anyway.
> Nice, huh? Funny thing is he LOVES to hug and play with his girls, he plays with them so much it borders on him not being an adult. (like nap time, feeding them lunch, or appropriate meals, etc, I would think its like living with a favorite Uncle)



That just makes me cry thinking of someone bieng so mean to a little boy, and continuing to be mean throughout his life!  how can you NOT hug a 4 year old???????  So so sad.


----------



## anggye

This is the one i'm working on now so here's a sneek Peek...





















I hope to have this one done by the end of this week...[/QUOTE]

I like the pink and this red and white one is sooo cute!!


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!
> 
> So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
> the chaise was from the living room
> the furniture was from her son
> the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
> the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
> the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
> Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
> So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.
> 
> ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.



WOW!! That looks amazing!!  I LOVE IT!!  And all for under $100!!


----------



## karebear1

So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room. 

these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!








And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:







And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:  Is it any better then before?  Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?








And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I've decided theres no such this as "off topic" here- thats why I love it on this thread, and unless I'm planning a trip, I rarely venture onto the rest of the boards...LOL, I forget they are there! Thank you for this! I just need to count backwards from May 16th and figure out when 180 days is.
> I have some fabric to cut and then I will be taking your package of corduroy and patterns to the PO- the patterns were given to me by someone else who had a boy (he is in his 40s now and lives down the street from me) so they are all older patterns, but stuff like jeans and vests are universal and timeless right? Feel free to pass on or throw out whatever you dont want.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- I think  thats so sad,heartbreaking really. When did you get him and when was it finalized? In the photo he looks like hes about 1 and half??
> 
> I thought I was the only one with wierd, insensitive, tactless in laws.
> I will never forget 2 conversations shortly after meeting my husband's step mother... I had been dating him for several months and was pretty sure we would get married. Our first conversation she informed me that her side of hte family wouldnt come to his wedding since he wasn't her son (his mother was an alcoholic, who passed away, he didnt really even know his bio Mom) His step Mom had raised him since he was about 4. He tells me she never hugged him growing up, baked cookies or gave him hot soup after playing in the snow (these are the qualities a Mom should have IMO-  )
> The second conversation, shortly after that she told me if we were to adopt they wouldnt be her grandchildren and adoptive children are "really" your children anyway.
> Nice, huh? Funny thing is he LOVES to hug and play with his girls, he plays with them so much it borders on him not being an adult. (like nap time, feeding them lunch, or appropriate meals, etc, I would think its like living with a favorite Uncle)
> 
> Okay, so back to sewing...
> Im still trying to decide on what to buy for fabric. I need opinions....
> 
> First, here is the pattern.
> This is a photo of the kit, showing the gown with fabrics the designer chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is one made by someone else who used similar fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I do it with fabrics like what is above? (I could even buy the kit) or with what I mentioned before- Silk dupioni and organza.
> Here is the silk I would use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to talk to a shop owner who may be able to help me and I noticed when I was there she has embroidery machines in her shop- so maaaaaybe, just maybe she could help me do it on her machine. I would just have to buy the design.
> 
> They said she will be in the shop tomorrow.
> 
> thank you to the ladies who have bought fabric, it's helping me get closer!



First of all, thank God your DH found you; and what a testament to him that he has chosen joy in his life.  As for the dress; wow; Are you doing it with the collar and sleeves?  With the ribbon?  Oh, it's so precious; I really like in in the batiste, but I think it would be equally lovely in the silk.  I have so got to learn heirloom before DD gets married and has kids.



teresajoy said:


> How early was your daughter born? That had to be so frightening.


She was 28 weeks, but stopped developing at 26; apparently, my oven doesn't work right. LOL



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to know about storage for PES designs.  If I buy a card can I then copy the designs to my computer?  Then pull them from the computer when I want to use them?
> 
> How does the brother system work?



I think you bought the 750D right?  If you got that or the 700ii, there is both a card reader and a USB cable.  If you bought the new one that's just coming out, theres a card reader and a usb port for a thumb drive.  If you buy a brother card, you can just put it in the card reader.  If you buy a design elsewhere, you can save the file and then just send it to the machine.
HIH


----------



## karebear1

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so back to sewing...
> Im still trying to decide on what to buy for fabric. I need opinions....
> 
> First, here is the pattern.
> This is a photo of the kit, showing the gown with fabrics the designer chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is one made by someone else who used similar fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I do it with fabrics like what is above? (I could even buy the kit) or with what I mentioned before- Silk dupioni and organza.
> Here is the silk I would use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to talk to a shop owner who may be able to help me and I noticed when I was there she has embroidery machines in her shop- so maaaaaybe, just maybe she could help me do it on her machine. I would just have to buy the design.
> Otherwise, I dont own an embroidery machine so couldnt do most of what's embroidered on the dress, it's possible I could pick some stitches on my machine that might work- but Im not certain they would.
> 
> They said she will be in the shop tomorrow.
> 
> thank you to the ladies who have bought fabric, it's helping me get closer!




 I don't really have any suggestions- but I did want to say that that is so beautiful! PLEASE make sure we get to see it when it's done!

Well.. maybe I do have one suggestion!  Can you hand embroider? That would be so beautiful!


----------



## anggye

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori



Oh, I love this!! I was asking for an embroidery machine for my Bday last week so I could do skirts like this. That is so beautiful!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks ladies for your advice for my friends.  I already called her and wished her congratulations, and set up a schedule for meals for the next two weeks and some help with childcare for the babies and her toddler so he doesn't get left out, and mom and dad can get some sleep.  I guess for now we'll just focus on the joy of today and try not to fear the possibilities.  For once, I'll take Scarlett O'hara's advice and remember: Tomorrow is another day...

FWIW, she was laughing and crying (happy tears, I think) on the phone.  I'm pretty sure she was pleasantly surprised and not just extremely sleep deprived
now, to start planning the shower


----------



## ncmomof2

Embroidery machine question:  What do I need to look for in a machine to be able to purchase emboridery designs online like the ones on Stitch On Time?  I told my hubby that I wanted one eventually and he seemed ok with it.  So I want to do some research to find out how much it is going to cost for what I need. I am hoping for Christmas maybe.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## karebear1

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice for my friends.  I already called her and wished her congratulations, and set up a schedule for meals for the next two weeks and some help with childcare for the babies and her toddler so he doesn't get left out, and mom and dad can get some sleep.  I guess for now we'll just focus on the joy of today and try not to fear the possibilities.  For once, I'll take Scarlett O'hara's advice and remember: Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> FWIW, she was laughing and crying (happy tears, I think) on the phone.  I'm pretty sure she was pleasantly surprised and not just extremely sleep deprived
> now, to start planning the shower



What a good friend you are! SHe's a lucky girl.


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Lori, this is darling!  I also agree the flower fabric is fab!


Thank you, I love the quilt shop!



Stephres said:


> Cute, Lori! I really like those woven headbands you've been doing too.


oh I wish I did those... santa last year sent a ton for Anastasia and now jojo gets to wear them too!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori if you don't adopt me and make me clothes I will get so mad.  Kidding.  You have mad skilz and once again leave me with my jaw hanging down.  These are beautiful!



oh if I win the lottery someday I will adopt you all!  Thank you so much I really love this dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!* I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room. these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are* they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:* Is it any better then before?* Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!



Great job I love those reds together, it's going to look awesome; and I love that you'll have all your scrapping supplies close to hand.  I think the cricut cartridges look organized, not funky... and cords?  What cords?



ncmomof2 said:


> Embroidery machine question:* What do I need to look for in a machine to be able to purchase emboridery designs online like the ones on Stitch On Time?* I told my hubby that I wanted one eventually and he seemed ok with it.* So I want to do some research to find out how much it is going to cost for what I need. I am hoping for Christmas maybe.* Thanks for the info!


I think as far as basic things;
at least 5x7 embroidery field
some kind of computer connectivity; USB port or cable.

A lot of people here have brother machines; the 700ii (which I have) or the 750D (which is about to be replaced by the new version which will have a USB port unstead of the cable.)  These tend to be pretty cost effective considering. They are embroidery only machines, which I like; because I can embroider and sew on my other machine at the same time.  All the big brands have embroidery machines; part of the fun is researching which will be the best machine for you.  If cost isn't a huge factor, there are some amazing machines with huge embroidery fields (like the Husq. Diamond series, if I only had $3800 available).  Another factor to consider is if you have any local dealers.  One of the reasons I chose the Brother machine is because I had two local dealers (brother and Janome) and I really didn't like the Janome dealer much.  The brother dealer was much nicer and more helpful.  I figured, I'm going to be seeing these people again, I might was well enjoy the process as much as possible.  In the end, I was able to find my machine online much cheaper than the dealer could provide, but I went and talked to her about it.  I have since purchased notions and classes from her, and they have agreed they will be happy to service my machine when I need it.  They even looked at it for free when I um, forgot to change the needle and was suddenly having problems with it.


----------



## Adi12982

ncmomof2 said:


> Embroidery machine question:  What do I need to look for in a machine to be able to purchase emboridery designs online like the ones on Stitch On Time?  I told my hubby that I wanted one eventually and he seemed ok with it.  So I want to do some research to find out how much it is going to cost for what I need. I am hoping for Christmas maybe.  Thanks for the info!


I'm not sure where you would have to start to get more research done, but I know that Singer Futura's (I have one) all can use downloaded designs.  You connect a computer to the machine via a USB cable, and that is why you can do it.  I got a CE-350 (was a gift from my in-laws but I know it was from http://www.sewvacdirect.com for $850, the other models are less but come with less software usually).


----------



## mommyof3princess

2cutekidz said:


> Was it this one?



Oh I loved that one but it is not what I was talking about.

This is actually what I was looking for I think I remember someone doing it. I just wanted to get an Idea of what they did. I am talking about the ones with pink skirts and hats.






thank you for the help.


----------



## eeyore3847

Mirb1214 said:


> I Love all the Minnie's!  Your fabric combo's are great!



Thank you 



ireland_nicole said:


> Lori, I really love this dress; it's awesome!!  I've been wanting those applique designs, but couldn't figure out how to make them work on something suitable for a slightly older girl;  this is absolutely perfect!  (can I CASE it?  although I'm pretty sure mine won't look as good)



go for it.. I think these appliques can look amazing on any fabric combo for sure



tricia said:


> Awesome as usual Lori.  Love the flower fabric.



Thank you 



angel23321 said:


> Love this!!



Thanks 



teresajoy said:


> That's pretty cute Lori!



Thanks


----------



## Mirb1214

karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room.
> 
> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:  Is it any better then before?  Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!



WOW!  Look at all those cartridges!  Those put my 4 to shame .  NOW I understand why you are the QUEEN of Cricut!


----------



## angel23321

teresajoy said:


> Did you go by her measurments? I'm surprised it is too tight if you did. Is it measuring what Carla says it should measure?
> 
> :



Actually, I sized it up from her chest measurement!  She is very thin and I was very unsure when it said a size 4 for her measurement (she wears 5's normally) so I went with a size 5. I should've gone with a 6 I guess. Oh well.


----------



## karebear1

Mirb1214 said:


> WOW!  Look at all those cartridges!  Those put my 4 to shame .  NOW I understand why you are the QUEEN of Cricut!





I started with 4... and thought that was all I'd EVER need! Do you see what is in your future here??  FYI.......... I bought all my cartidges CHEAP. That's my story, and I'm REALLY sticking with it if my DH reads this!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Embroidery machine question:  What do I need to look for in a machine to be able to purchase emboridery designs online like the ones on Stitch On Time?  I told my hubby that I wanted one eventually and he seemed ok with it.  So I want to do some research to find out how much it is going to cost for what I need. I am hoping for Christmas maybe.  Thanks for the info!



I was going to write a tutorial because of the time I spent trying to figure out what machine to buy.  This is JMO and yours may be different.

Things to consider when buying:
Cost, how much  money do you want to spend?
vs how much you can really spend.  I wanted the Innovis 6000 and it cost about that also $6K!  I had to think reality of the situation.

How much machine do you want?
I wanted the 6 head brother super machine so I didn't have to change the threads.  I wanted the Innovis 6000 because it is shiney!  Oh so pretty.  But what are your real needs?  What functions do you want in a machine?

What is the maximum hoop size or embroidery area?
The industry standard seems to be 5X7 with 4X4 being very acceptable.  Most designs that are bought online are 5X7 or bigger and many are 4X4.  Again the big Innovis has a 6X10 area!!!  Ohhh!  I want that but do I need it as first learning machine?  No, not at 6K.  Look online at the designs you want to buy and see what size they are.  

Do you need an easy machine to learn on?
I need a very easy machine to build my confidence and not problems learning how to use it.  Are you a machine master and go into a more functional machine?  Look at the manuals for the machines you would consider online and see if it is easy for you to follow.  

Connectivity:
Does your machine connect to a computer?  Does it have a card reader?  What format does it work in?  I wanted a direct USB from my computer to my machine.  Some have card readers, some take memory cards.  What kind of connectivity do you need to make you happy with transfers?

Software:
What kind of software comes with your machine?  Do you need any additional software to make your machine to work to it's full capabilities?  I bought a brother and then spend the same amount on PE Design.  I like to design and in Photoshop and wanted to bring my designs to the embroidery machine.

I was looking at a CE-350 and a Brother 750D.  They were the same price and ease of use but I picked the brother because it has Disney preloaded.  It is my first machine and when I learn it and want more, I plan to save for the next machine with the bigger work area.

Good luck.


----------



## CastleCreations

mommyof3princess said:


> Oh I loved that one but it is not what I was talking about.
> 
> This is actually what I was looking for I think I remember someone doing it. I just wanted to get an Idea of what they did. I am talking about the ones with pink skirts and hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the help.



I made this one for Ireland for halloween. I made the shirt white, black and white checkerboard shirt and trim and the hat. And on the back of the shirt, I put Pop's Malt shop.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Question:

I am doing  a mini give for the DS of a wonderful family.  Their DD3 has cancer is undering a treatment that will keep her and her mom at the hospital for 9-12 months.  Their DS is starting school and he misses his mom and sister so much.  I know his having a little difficultly with so much attention on the sister and is feeling very left out. So I decided to send him so stuff to let him know that he is still very special.  He is truely a wonderful , caring boy.I have run out of ideas on what to send him.  So far I have crayon rolls and coloring books.  Any ideas on what else?  They already had their make a wish trip.  Thanks


----------



## mommyof3princess

CastleCreations said:


> I made this one for Ireland for halloween. I made the shirt white, black and white checkerboard shirt and trim and the hat. And on the back of the shirt, I put Pop's Malt shop.



See I knew someone here had done it. I aske dfor help before I found that pattern. thank you.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.


This just made me cry.  I am so sorry they treated you that way and shame on them for treating your children differently.   You have risked so much to love those children knowing you could have lost them and now that they are forever yours they should have thrown you a party.  These kind of things just tick me off.  Families are the most important thing in the world you gave these children the most wonderful thing in the world by giving them a home.  I just don't understand why people have to be so mean. . .


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I've decided theres no such this as "off topic" here- thats why I love it on this thread, and unless I'm planning a trip, I rarely venture onto the rest of the boards...LOL, I forget they are there! Thank you for this! I just need to count backwards from May 16th and figure out when 180 days is.
> I have some fabric to cut and then I will be taking your package of corduroy and patterns to the PO- the patterns were given to me by someone else who had a boy (he is in his 40s now and lives down the street from me) so they are all older patterns, but stuff like jeans and vests are universal and timeless right? Feel free to pass on or throw out whatever you dont want.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- I think  thats so sad,heartbreaking really. When did you get him and when was it finalized? In the photo he looks like hes about 1 and half??
> 
> I thought I was the only one with wierd, insensitive, tactless in laws.
> I will never forget 2 conversations shortly after meeting my husband's step mother... I had been dating him for several months and was pretty sure we would get married. Our first conversation she informed me that her side of hte family wouldnt come to his wedding since he wasn't her son (his mother was an alcoholic, who passed away, he didnt really even know his bio Mom) His step Mom had raised him since he was about 4. He tells me she never hugged him growing up, baked cookies or gave him hot soup after playing in the snow (these are the qualities a Mom should have IMO-  )
> The second conversation, shortly after that she told me if we were to adopt they wouldnt be her grandchildren and adoptive children are "really" your children anyway.
> Nice, huh? Funny thing is he LOVES to hug and play with his girls, he plays with them so much it borders on him not being an adult. (like nap time, feeding them lunch, or appropriate meals, etc, I would think its like living with a favorite Uncle)
> 
> Okay, so back to sewing...
> Im still trying to decide on what to buy for fabric. I need opinions....
> 
> First, here is the pattern.
> This is a photo of the kit, showing the gown with fabrics the designer chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is one made by someone else who used similar fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I do it with fabrics like what is above? (I could even buy the kit) or with what I mentioned before- Silk dupioni and organza.
> Here is the silk I would use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to talk to a shop owner who may be able to help me and I noticed when I was there she has embroidery machines in her shop- so maaaaaybe, just maybe she could help me do it on her machine. I would just have to buy the design.
> Otherwise, I dont own an embroidery machine so couldnt do most of what's embroidered on the dress, it's possible I could pick some stitches on my machine that might work- but Im not certain they would.
> 
> They said she will be in the shop tomorrow.
> 
> thank you to the ladies who have bought fabric, it's helping me get closer!


She never hugged him?  I can't imagine what a sad childhood he would have had.  Poor little boy.  It sounds like he is a wonderful Daddy though.

The christening dress is beautiful.  I love the idea of using a kit but it sounds like you know exactly what you need to achieve the look you want so I think either way you will end up with a beautiful dress.  If you go with the kit do you have to embroider the designs or does the fabric come already embroidered?


ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice for my friends.  I already called her and wished her congratulations, and set up a schedule for meals for the next two weeks and some help with childcare for the babies and her toddler so he doesn't get left out, and mom and dad can get some sleep.  I guess for now we'll just focus on the joy of today and try not to fear the possibilities.  For once, I'll take Scarlett O'hara's advice and remember: Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> FWIW, she was laughing and crying (happy tears, I think) on the phone.  I'm pretty sure she was pleasantly surprised and not just extremely sleep deprived
> now, to start planning the shower


I love Baby Showers!!  Sounds like you are a great friend.  Twin babies are a lot of work and making meals is a great start to help out!


ncmomof2 said:


> Embroidery machine question:  What do I need to look for in a machine to be able to purchase emboridery designs online like the ones on Stitch On Time?  I told my hubby that I wanted one eventually and he seemed ok with it.  So I want to do some research to find out how much it is going to cost for what I need. I am hoping for Christmas maybe.  Thanks for the info!



I have a basic model Singer Futura CE 150 and I love it.
It was easy to learn.  I hook it up directly to a PC no worrying about cards or card readers.  It comes with two hoops a 5x7 and a 4x4.

For right now it meets my needs.  I didn't want to get into the digitizing so I didn't buy that software.  So it was about $550.00

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Also, for current or former foster families;
> 
> a friend of mine has fostered one child that they knew would go into a different forever family (and they are wonderful), and they have one child through foster adoption (finalized).* Well, they got the twins they have been praying for last night.* Right now, it is just a foster situation, but looks likely to become a foster/adopt (I don't want to go into details, but the situation was beyond description).My question is, how do I best support them right now w/ two babies?* Obviously, I'll arrange meals for them, but should I get them a gift?* Or do I wait until it looks more plausible for a long term placement. Everything's so up in the air; I want to rejoice with them, and help them, but I don't want to encourage them in bonding even more with these kids if they're going to lose them soon.* Sorry, I'm not writing this well... Im just wondering the best way to "talk" to them;
> You know the rules; no apologizing for messy hair super super cute outfits btw; can't wait to see the second one finished!


That is so incredibly sweet and thoughtful of you.  It will mean the world to them that you treat this event like the wonderful celebration it is, whether or not the children stay forever in their home.  

One item I might suggest is a "handprint" frame that they can put each child's hand in, no matter how old they are now.  It's one of the things you "miss out" on when you don't have them from day one.  Since this is their "day one" they can now have their own (and it may be an even more precious item for them if the twins leave).

I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).

Oy vey.


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.




That's absolutely outrageous and so insensitive!  Some people.....


----------



## Rebecuberduber

Stephres said:


>



I love this, so simple and classic.  It's very cute.  



I lost the quoet, but I also really looooved the minnie mouse dress.  Beautiful work! 



Ok, I have some news I'm so excited to share!  We got our trip all booked, yesterday.  Flight reservations, hotel reservations, and everything.  We're going to be staying in the new Treehouse Villas!!!    I'm so excited!  We're keeping it as a surprise to the kids, but they are going to flip out.  They love tree houses, I mean what kid doesn't?  And they always fantasize about one day our family living in a big tree house like the Swiss Family Robinson.  Well, now we can stay in a tree house at Disney World.  I love that the renovated those!



Ok, so on to my sewing question.  I'm diving in to make outfits for the trip, already.  (It will be the first trip I've sewed for!)  I remember that Theresa Joy made a skirt and shirt Snow White set a while ago for a Big Give.  I loved that idea as an informal princess dress.  I was thinking about making a Snow White and a Cinderella one.  They will be for younger girls, and I'd really like to make a button-down blouse as the top to go with a CarlaC twirly skirt.  I can't find a YCMT blouse pattern, but I found this Burda one: 





Has anyone made this?  I'm still a beginner, so I'm looking for something easy.  I was considering the short puff-sleeved style one.  Any input or ideas?



I've finished a lot of outfits, lately, and made a couple Simply Sweets for the first time that I'm excited to share, but I haven't gotten around to taking pictures, yet.  I will soon, though.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

emcreative said:


> That is so incredibly sweet and thoughtful of you.  It will mean the world to them that you treat this event like the wonderful celebration it is, whether or not the children stay forever in their home.
> 
> One item I might suggest is a "handprint" frame that they can put each child's hand in, no matter how old they are now.  It's one of the things you "miss out" on when you don't have them from day one.  Since this is their "day one" they can now have their own (and it may be an even more precious item for them if the twins leave).
> 
> I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.




That's HORRIBLE!  I can't believe some people think this way, let alone say these things out loud.  Do they even hear themselves???  I am so, so sorry to all you adoption families out there who receive this kind of treatment.  That is absolutely outrageous and inexcusable.  I hope that the children can remain sheltered and unaware of all of that rubbish.  How hurtful.


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.



wow what is wrong with some people... I have heard the "why would you adopt there not even yours" speech from so many people. idiots really. Before I did fertility with my 2 youngest we had been making plans to adopt overseas, and my own dad said if we did that the child would never be blood or welcomed. and that they would never fit in. It is rediculous and ignorant and stupid.... Kids want love, stability and a place to call home, blood does not give that... and the child are a product of there environment not there Blood.... some people amaze me!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Stephres said:


>



This is a great set!  And a clever idea!



ireland_nicole said:


>



It looks beautiful!  And you are a wonderful friend!



bentleygirl22 said:


>



The first set ie really cute and I can't wait to see the next one finished.  I love white capris!



eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



OK, now I am really sorry that I didn't buy all of those plush Minnies dressed as princesses.    This is wonderful!


----------



## angel23321

emcreative said:


> That is so incredibly sweet and thoughtful of you.  It will mean the world to them that you treat this event like the wonderful celebration it is, whether or not the children stay forever in their home.
> 
> One item I might suggest is a "handprint" frame that they can put each child's hand in, no matter how old they are now.  It's one of the things you "miss out" on when you don't have them from day one.  Since this is their "day one" they can now have their own (and it may be an even more precious item for them if the twins leave).
> 
> I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.



OMG! I can't believe the insensitivity of what we call our FAMILIES!  It's beyond me. You all are so great to do this for a child and to not have them welcomed like any other part of the family is beyond me. HUGS to you all.


----------



## snubie

All the talk about adoption and extended families not accepting it just makes me sick.  These kids deserve love and affection just like any biologically related child.  

The Menendez brothers were biological and they killed their parents.
http://www.nytimes.com/1996/03/21/us/menendez-brothers-guilty-of-killing-their-parents.html  So that puts holes in Marah's familys' theories right there.


----------



## MommyBoo!

Stephres said:


>



That is really cute and I don't think it's loud at all.



2cutekidz said:


>



That would be great at Prime Time!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to know about storage for PES designs.  If I buy a card can I then copy the designs to my computer?  Then pull them from the computer when I want to use them?
> 
> How does the brother system work?



No clue but congrats on your new machine!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



That fabric is so pretty!



karebear1 said:


> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!



I think those fabrics look great!

To those who have had/are having problems with insensitive family members, I am sorry.  We have adopted kids in our family and we did the whole congratulations/gift/party when they came home (they were adopted from Russia).   I couldn't imagine not doing that or treating them differently!  We are just a great big family! (Although I wouldn't mind not being related to certain adult family members now and then. )


----------



## 3huskymom

eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount of pics, but wanted to show all the appliques
> 
> Lori


Very cute! SO you are the one she's been making all those applique designs for??? I  plan on getting them and doing something similar for Hayleigh. I was just finding pics online last night with minnie dressed as princess to use as appliques on vidas. 


karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room.
> 
> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:  Is it any better then before?  Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!


WOW! I don't think I've ever seen so many Cricut cartridges in someone's house!


Adi12982 said:


> I'm not sure where you would have to start to get more research done, but I know that Singer Futura's (I have one) all can use downloaded designs.  You connect a computer to the machine via a USB cable, and that is why you can do it.  I got a CE-350 (was a gift from my in-laws but I know it was from http://www.sewvacdirect.com for $850, the other models are less but come with less software usually).


I just saw the Futura 150 with all the software programs on HSN the other night for under $800.


----------



## eeyore3847

MommyBoo! said:


> This is a great set!  And a clever idea!
> 
> 
> OK, now I am really sorry that I didn't buy all of those plush Minnies dressed as princesses.    This is wonderful!



those appliques are amazing arn't they! Thank you

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

3huskymom said:


> Very cute! SO you are the one she's been making all those applique designs for??? I  plan on getting them and doing something similar for Hayleigh. I was just finding pics online last night with minnie dressed as princess to use as appliques on vidas.




you know I got those appliques from 3 different sellers  So I think they are all doing some now.


----------



## Rymer

Teresa.....I can't send you a PM 'cause your inbox is full!! LOL!! when you clear it out let me know! 
Amy 


I love it! Have you tried the tension trick for doing ruffles? I love it! You just crank the tension up on your machine, set your stitch to the longest, then run your machine slowly and only guide the fabric, try not to touch it too much, and VOILA! Ruffles!


----------



## Tinker_

snubie said:


> All the talk about adoption and extended families not accepting it just makes me sick.  These kids deserve love and affection just like any biologically related child.
> 
> The Menendez brothers were biological and they killed their parents.
> http://www.nytimes.com/1996/03/21/us/menendez-brothers-guilty-of-killing-their-parents.html  So that puts holes in Marah's familys' theories right there.




Hmm- I know it is horrible that everyone has these problems, but it makes me feel better to know I am not the only one!  My DS3 is not adopted, however we have a "split" family- To make a long story short, my DBF has been in my DS life since he was born, he is not his "dad" to him, but his "Chaddy" and DBF's family does not treat DS at all like the bios!  In fact, most of DBF's family have never even met DS!  DBF's mom and sister treat us both more like "friends of the family"- It's horrible!  Talk about feeling out of place!  And let's not mention the fact that I was DBF's dad's caregiver while he died from cancer this year, and was beside his bed every single hour of every day with DS playing in the next room!  I will never understand ppl I swear!  

OK, sorry just needed to step on the podium, lol!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

eeyore3847 said:


> you know I got those appliques from 3 different sellers  So I think they are all doing some now.




By any chance would you be willing to share where you got those? pretty please?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> That is so incredibly sweet and thoughtful of you.  It will mean the world to them that you treat this event like the wonderful celebration it is, whether or not the children stay forever in their home.
> 
> One item I might suggest is a "handprint" frame that they can put each child's hand in, no matter how old they are now.  It's one of the things you "miss out" on when you don't have them from day one.  Since this is their "day one" they can now have their own (and it may be an even more precious item for them if the twins leave).
> 
> I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.




Wow; just WOW; It's not that I don't believe you, but I am so completely blown away that someone could think or say that.  How medievil.  How sick, how cruel, how ignorant...ok, I'm done now...I think.

I really just can't comprehend how people think there's a difference between the child of your heart and the child of your body.  What makes a mother is love, not an egg.   I'm so sorry that y'all and those beautiful boys have had to hear that.

As far as me being a "great" friend ; nah, I'm just blessed enough to have great friends; how could I not respond?  Not to mention, I'm ever so slightly obsessive and need projects to do


----------



## ireland_nicole

Lori:
Where'd ya get the red fabric w/ pink polka dots?  That's the second time I've seen it and I really need some


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Lori:
> Where'd ya get the red fabric w/ pink polka dots?  That's the second time I've seen it and I really need some



it is michael miller dot fabric!! quilt shops $9 a yard


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks a lot; I'm sorry for your experience.  We had a vaguely similar experience with DD.  She was so early and sick, that no one wanted to "congratulate" us (i assume in case the worst happened).  But we had just had our first child, and although we were scared, we were thrilled and excited to.  And even if we had lost her, having her would have been the happiest time in our lives, even if losing her would have been the saddest.  I wasn't sure if this might be a similar experience for them, and really didn't want to presume anything, or do anything to hurt them.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


Awwww I am so sorry to hear that your DD was early and so sick.  I can only imagine how terrified you must have been.  I know exactly what you mean though.  I think what you are doing for your friend is wonderful and so sweet of you.



Adi12982 said:


> I am so saddened by this.  I feel terrible your families are acting the way they are.  thankfully, however, both your children are blessed to have wonderful parents like the two of you.  So many people just have children, or "accidents" as many are called - but you chose to welcome these children into your home and fought to keep them so they'd be forever yours - that makes you as much a real family as if you carried them yourself in your womb, if not more!  I cannot even begin to imagine what a struggle that must have been not knowing for so long, thankfully it all turned out for the best.  It the the other family member's loss if they choose to treat them differently or not get close to them, but sad all the same.


Aww thank you.  I couldn't agree with you more, it is THEIR loss.  I have two beautiful children and they are missing out!!!  It was extremely stressfull and I was scared to death but every minute was so worth it.  Adoption is the best thing that has ever happened to us!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Beth...that's terrible!  Shame on your family.  A card would have been the least they could have done!  I'm so sorry


 Thanks!  It really is sad and it hurts.  I just do not understand some people.  I could never treat anyone like that, especially a child.



NiniMorris said:


> When my two youngest came to live with us (many years ago now...DS7 was only 6 mos old!) my office gave me a 'shower'!  neither of them had any clothes that came with them, and my youngest at that point was in college!  They gave me a surprise luncheon with tons and tons of clothes.  (and I got some extra days off from my manager...which REALLY came in handy!)  I can't begin to tell you how much the thought was appreciated!  Even though, at that time, we thought it was only temporary, my friends went all out for these kids.
> 
> Nini


Awwww how sweet of your friends to do that.  That was really nice.  I am so glad your situation was not temporary!!!!  We brought our DD home when she was 7 months old and she had already been in 3 other homes.  The case worker said she had never seen DD bond with anyone until she bonded with me.  That still makes my heart melt.  It took 9 more months before her adoption was finalized.  



snubie said:


> Beth, this is so sad that your families have not embraced your children as fully part of your family.  That is just not fair to your children.
> Hugs to you for welcoming in these children and opening your heart to them.


 Thank you so much!!  It totally is not fair to my kids and that is why I do my best to keep our distance from these members of the family.  As our DD gets older and older though she is starting to notice differential treatment and it breaks my heart!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow- I think  thats so sad,heartbreaking really. When did you get him and when was it finalized? In the photo he looks like hes about 1 and half??
> 
> I thought I was the only one with wierd, insensitive, tactless in laws.
> I will never forget 2 conversations shortly after meeting my husband's step mother... I had been dating him for several months and was pretty sure we would get married. Our first conversation she informed me that her side of hte family wouldnt come to his wedding since he wasn't her son (his mother was an alcoholic, who passed away, he didnt really even know his bio Mom) His step Mom had raised him since he was about 4. He tells me she never hugged him growing up, baked cookies or gave him hot soup after playing in the snow (these are the qualities a Mom should have IMO-  )
> The second conversation, shortly after that she told me if we were to adopt they wouldnt be her grandchildren and adoptive children are "really" your children anyway.
> Nice, huh? Funny thing is he LOVES to hug and play with his girls, he plays with them so much it borders on him not being an adult. (like nap time, feeding them lunch, or appropriate meals, etc, I would think its like living with a favorite Uncle)!


 Oh my gosh that just breaks my heart that someone would treat a little boy like that.  That is so sad!!  Thankfully he now has you and the girls.  It sounds like he adores you all and is a great father.  Bless his heart!  I just can not imagine ever treating a child badly....!!

We brought our son home when he was 3 days old and it took 19 VERY long months before we could adopt him.  He is now 20 months old.  It was very worrisome and stressful.  I really don't think I got a peaceful night sleep the whole time, I was just so worried...however, it was ALL worth it, and I would do it all again if I had to.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so back to sewing...
> Im still trying to decide on what to buy for fabric. I need opinions....
> 
> First, here is the pattern.
> This is a photo of the kit, showing the gown with fabrics the designer chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is one made by someone else who used similar fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I do it with fabrics like what is above? (I could even buy the kit) or with what I mentioned before- Silk dupioni and organza.
> Here is the silk I would use..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to talk to a shop owner who may be able to help me and I noticed when I was there she has embroidery machines in her shop- so maaaaaybe, just maybe she could help me do it on her machine. I would just have to buy the design.
> Otherwise, I dont own an embroidery machine so couldnt do most of what's embroidered on the dress, it's possible I could pick some stitches on my machine that might work- but Im not certain they would.
> 
> They said she will be in the shop tomorrow.
> 
> thank you to the ladies who have bought fabric, it's helping me get closer!


Wow that is going to be adorable!!  I need to find something for my DS for his baptism this fall.  Since he will almost be 2 years old, I need something bigger for a boy.  Where did you find that pattern?  I wonder if I should look for some kind of pattern and try to make one???  ....uh, wait, did I just say that....prolly not a good idea, way too complicated for me. I better start doing some internet searches instead!! Hahaha.  Can't wait to see yours all finished, it will look beautiful!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> To me, he was your son from day one too.


 TOTALLY!!!!



karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room.
> 
> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:  Is it any better then before?  Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!


Oh my goodness, I can't wait to see your red quilt, I think it will be beautiful.  I love the fabrics you choose; red is my favorite color!!!

Ohh and I think your desk looks wonderful!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice for my friends.  I already called her and wished her congratulations, and set up a schedule for meals for the next two weeks and some help with childcare for the babies and her toddler so he doesn't get left out, and mom and dad can get some sleep.  I guess for now we'll just focus on the joy of today and try not to fear the possibilities.  For once, I'll take Scarlett O'hara's advice and remember: Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> FWIW, she was laughing and crying (happy tears, I think) on the phone.  I'm pretty sure she was pleasantly surprised and not just extremely sleep deprived
> now, to start planning the shower


Awwww that is SOOOO sweet!!!   You are a great friend!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Question:
> 
> I am doing  a mini give for the DS of a wonderful family.  Their DD3 has cancer is undering a treatment that will keep her and her mom at the hospital for 9-12 months.  Their DS is starting school and he misses his mom and sister so much.  I know his having a little difficultly with so much attention on the sister and is feeling very left out. So I decided to send him so stuff to let him know that he is still very special.  He is truely a wonderful , caring boy.I have run out of ideas on what to send him.  So far I have crayon rolls and coloring books.  Any ideas on what else?  They already had their make a wish trip.  Thanks


Awww how sad, I can't imagine how hard that must be for the whole family.  To have such a sick little one and then another one back at home missing you.  That has to break a mom's heart.  I am so happy that they got to go on a Make a Wish trip.  Maybe some other things you could send would be some new movies for the little guy....might take his mind off things at least for a little while.  Or maybe some gift certificates to Dairy Queen or McDonalds or something like that.  This is really nice of you to do this for them.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This just made me cry.  I am so sorry they treated you that way and shame on them for treating your children differently.   You have risked so much to love those children knowing you could have lost them and now that they are forever yours they should have thrown you a party.  These kind of things just tick me off.  Families are the most important thing in the world you gave these children the most wonderful thing in the world by giving them a home.  I just don't understand why people have to be so mean. . .


Awww thank you so much for your kind words.  I don't understand how people can be so mean either.  All I know is that I have two wonderful children and I will treasure and cherish them every single day!!! I am very blessed!!!



emcreative said:


> That is so incredibly sweet and thoughtful of you.  It will mean the world to them that you treat this event like the wonderful celebration it is, whether or not the children stay forever in their home.
> 
> One item I might suggest is a "handprint" frame that they can put each child's hand in, no matter how old they are now.  It's one of the things you "miss out" on when you don't have them from day one.  Since this is their "day one" they can now have their own (and it may be an even more precious item for them if the twins leave).
> 
> I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.


Oh Marah....I am soooooo very sorry. I know exactly what you mean.  That is just awful of them to say that about your boys.  It just blows my mind how insensitive and cruel people can be, even family members!!



MommyBoo! said:


> We are just a great big family! (Although I wouldn't mind not being related to certain adult family members now and then. )


  Sorry I just had to laugh here, because sometimes I feel the very same way!!!



Tinker_ said:


> Hmm- I know it is horrible that everyone has these problems, but it makes me feel better to know I am not the only one!  My DS3 is not adopted, however we have a "split" family- To make a long story short, my DBF has been in my DS life since he was born, he is not his "dad" to him, but his "Chaddy" and DBF's family does not treat DS at all like the bios!  In fact, most of DBF's family have never even met DS!  DBF's mom and sister treat us both more like "friends of the family"- It's horrible!  Talk about feeling out of place!  And let's not mention the fact that I was DBF's dad's caregiver while he died from cancer this year, and was beside his bed every single hour of every day with DS playing in the next room!  I will never understand ppl I swear!
> 
> OK, sorry just needed to step on the podium, lol!


 Awww I am so sorry they do not treat your DS right, that is just awful.  I just don't get people.  You obviously treated his Dad lile your own and took care of him when he was dying, yet these other relatives treat yopur son poorly.  Ugg, I am so sorry!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

After reading off and on for 2 days, I am finally on page 146 - hopefully I will catch up soon - I can't bear to miss any of the awesome creations!!  I am ready to try out the Vida pattern for the first time, but I am afraid my 8 year old won't wear it (but the 5 year old will!) She refused to wear the patchwork twirl dress at WDW - anyone have any "tween" patterns that she might like?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Eyelashes help!!!!

I am working on doing big appliques of Daisy and Minnie for the front and back of a vida, but I am having a hard time with the eye lashes.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I am having to do it by "hand" on my sewing machine.  I can't get them to look right.  Any advice on how to do such long eyelashes and thicknesses to use and so on?  Thanks so much!!!  I just want to get these done!


----------



## tricia

karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room.
> 
> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:  Is it any better then before?  Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!



Love the red and whites 

And I don't think it's possible to have a computer desk with perfectly neat cords, at least not in my world.


And I feel really bad about all the adoptive kiddos not being treated the same.  I am an adopted child and never felt like I was treated differently.  Guess we just have a great family.  The only thing my mother ever complained about was the fact that no one ever held a baby shower for her when she adopted me, or my brother.  Then, she got pregnant (total accident, was never expected to be able to conceive) like 6 years later and still no shower.  Then they planned and conceived a 4th child and a very sweet friend of hers who had obviously listened held a shower for her.   Mom was in tears.  Even though it was her fourth child it was the best.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

One more quick question.....

Is there anyone out there that would be willing to make a chip or mrs. potts applique for me that I could put on the white apron of her blue dress that I am making?  I would of course pay for it.  I just don't think I am going to have the time to do one by hand and I don't have an embroidery machine.  If you are willing to do this, could you please PM and let me know the cost too?  Thanks!

By the way, I am also looking for someone to make the blue Cinderella bird to go on my pink cinderella dress that the mice make.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Wow, I cant imagine treating these foster kiddos not like family. Actually these girls are treated BETTER than my own nieces and nephews. (the bio ones are stuck up brats who want want want and treat the foster kids like crap so they are NEVER invited to spend time with us.) The "foster" (ick i hate saying that) girls go to broadway plays,go camping, go to sleepovers at aunts houses and are truly nieces in every way imaginable! We even through a grad party for a former FC this summer. I will say i was teh motivating factor for treating these gals equal....single brothers never thought to treat the girls at nieces untill i got there face for it. they now spoil them immensely also. Maybe just speak up and tell them to knock it off? (worked for 3 of 4 brothers, the one who still disrespects teh foster kids is the most well off and the most self centered possible) 

In fact we are getting another 8 year old to come for respite this weekend and i cant wait! I see it as another lil body to love and spoil.


----------



## Tinker_

Thanks TR!  I guess I never realized how much it bugged me until I started typing! hahahahahaha!  Ahhh- The Dis is great therapy!  BUt, I really did love his dad very much- we moved from another state so I could take care of him!  And I dont expect them to treat him exactly the same, don't get me wrong, but they dont attend birthday parties (they did send a card- but we live in the same town!!), and we werent invited to their Christmas celebration (althugh DBF did go alone).  I am sure some of it has to do with DBF and I not being married, but we have been together a long time and live together! haha!  We might as well be married, I am even a stay at home mom!

ANY!  Onto lighter topics!  No new sewing for me other than altering DS's Prince Charming pants (NOT that exciting!) But I can share a few new tie dyes!








and for Halloween


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

emcreative said:


> I applaud you on the way you are thinking about all this and handling it. I wish I had people like you in my family.  The totality of what was done for our adoption of the boys?  An ecard.  Yep, that's it.  One person sent an ecard.  We got much more love, support, and celebration from the people online than from anyone in our "real" life.  We didn't expect a party, heck, or even presents- but a handwritten card or something would have been nice as a keepsake for the boys, y'know? (of course, I've also been told things like simply because of their biofamily my boys are destined to grow up and murder us in our sleep-SERIOUSLY!-, that they aren't "really" ours, etc).
> 
> Oy vey.



I am sorry that your family said this as well.  You are wonderful parents to your boys and you can see the love you share in the pictures you have posted.  How sad that people think such terrible things.. . .


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> First of all, thank God your DH found you; and what a testament to him that he has chosen joy in his life.  As for the dress; wow; Are you doing it with the collar and sleeves?  With the ribbon?  Oh, it's so precious; I really like in in the batiste, but I think it would be equally lovely in the silk.  I have so got to learn heirloom before DD gets married and has kids.


collar- check
sleeves-check
ribbon-check (I havent even got to the part where I decide to do blue, pink or white ribbon)
I'm now leaning towards the batiste because I would do organdy (made from cotton) and that is probably easier to handle than organza.....


karebear1 said:


> I don't really have any suggestions- but I did want to say that that is so beautiful! PLEASE make sure we get to see it when it's done!
> 
> Well.. maybe I do have one suggestion!  Can you hand embroider? That would be so beautiful!


The pattern I believe comes with instructions for hand embroidery, I have never done that, and I dont think I have time to learn....



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice for my friends.  I already called her and wished her congratulations, and set up a schedule for meals for the next two weeks and some help with childcare for the babies and her toddler so he doesn't get left out, and mom and dad can get some sleep.  I guess for now we'll just focus on the joy of today and try not to fear the possibilities.  For once, I'll take Scarlett O'hara's advice and remember: Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> FWIW, she was laughing and crying (happy tears, I think) on the phone.  I'm pretty sure she was pleasantly surprised and not just extremely sleep deprived
> now, to start planning the shower


Ohh thats awesome! A shower would be a great idea! I'm sure they can use all the usual stuff- diapers,formula, burp cloths, wipes (I like the box of them from Costco- rather than the individual plastic boxes at the grocery stores) and baby clothes, gift certificates. I recommend getting a swing! You can get little portable ones now for around $50.


Adi12982 said:


> I'm not sure where you would have to start to get more research done, but I know that Singer Futura's (I have one) all can use downloaded designs.  You connect a computer to the machine via a USB cable, and that is why you can do it.  I got a CE-350 (was a gift from my in-laws but I know it was from http://www.sewvacdirect.com for $850, the other models are less but come with less software usually).


Okay I just quoted you so I would remember to ask you how you are doing?



mommyof3princess said:


> Oh I loved that one but it is not what I was talking about.
> 
> This is actually what I was looking for I think I remember someone doing it. I just wanted to get an Idea of what they did. I am talking about the ones with pink skirts and hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the help.


Do you have a pattern because I think I might.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> She never hugged him?  I can't imagine what a sad childhood he would have had.  Poor little boy.  It sounds like he is a wonderful Daddy though.
> 
> The christening dress is beautiful.  I love the idea of using a kit but it sounds like you know exactly what you need to achieve the look you want so I think either way you will end up with a beautiful dress.  If you go with the kit do you have to embroider the designs or does the fabric come already embroidered?
> 
> 
> Good Luck with your decision.


Oh yeah, he told me a story about how he locked himself in a closet and refused to come out -to eat or anything, I think it was a day or something, he doesnt know how long. Now his step mother has told the same story but with that tone that says it was incredibly annoying and she viewed him as stubborn. Someone mentioned being treated like a friend of the family- thats EXACTLY how she treats me. His family doesnt care for me. DH told me the other day that when he was in first grade he remembers having to practice taking stairs one at a time and thinking that was probably odd since he sees his 3yr old do it with ease. There is a great program on PBS- about the Brain and how it affects other areas of our lives/develoment if we dont recieve the love we need. Heck, she doesnt even hug her husband.
To make matters worse his bio mother would ask for her younger child (a girl) and older child (a boy) to come visit her. When she passed she willed a small amount of money to both siblings but not him. His sister passed a messege to him that their Mother told her she hadn't willed him anything because she knew out of all 3 he wouldnt need it because he was so smart (only one to go to college) and would do fine on his own. Sometimes I think his logic is funky, but considering his brother is a crack addict in and out of prision I think he's doing well- great paying job that he loves and is good at. I tell him all the time how proud of him I am and try to remember that he loves hugs more than your average person. He was very quick to join me at church and I think faith has helped him a lot.



emcreative said:


> Oy vey.


 Hey Marah! Now Im really glad I mailed you a package! If I had known Id have smushed more in, I couldnt remember what size your little guy was, but I think he's out of  the baby sizes right? I stuck a little mini pencil there, I just had one- I suspect Hannah will like it- it's girly looking. I also wanted to complain that you are slacking on your trip report.



Rebecuberduber said:


> Ok, I have some news I'm so excited to share!  We got our trip all booked, yesterday.  Flight reservations, hotel reservations, and everything.  We're going to be staying in the new Treehouse Villas!!!    I'm so excited!  We're keeping it as a surprise to the kids, but they are going to flip out.  They love tree houses, I mean what kid doesn't?  And they always fantasize about one day our family living in a big tree house like the Swiss Family Robinson.  Well, now we can stay in a tree house at Disney World.  I love that the renovated those!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so on to my sewing question.  I'm diving in to make outfits for the trip, already.  (It will be the first trip I've sewed for!)  I remember that Theresa Joy made a skirt and shirt Snow White set a while ago for a Big Give.  I loved that idea as an informal princess dress.  I was thinking about making a Snow White and a Cinderella one.  They will be for younger girls, and I'd really like to make a button-down blouse as the top to go with a CarlaC twirly skirt.  I can't find a YCMT blouse pattern, but I found this Burda one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made this?  I'm still a beginner, so I'm looking for something easy.  I was considering the short puff-sleeved style one.  Any input or ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished a lot of outfits, lately, and made a couple Simply Sweets for the first time that I'm excited to share, but I haven't gotten around to taking pictures, yet.  I will soon, though.


Ooh, they look like fun. When do you go? Im curious how far they are from restaurants and food court, etc. Will you be trying out the ferry? I wonder if you can take it to POFQ and POR and if so, how long it takes to get there. And I wanna know if it's buggy, are they all on the canal? I read in the Disney Files Magazine they filled in the 10 ft deep swimming pool and made it smaller!



eeyore3847 said:


> wow what is wrong with some people... I have heard the "why would you adopt there not even yours" speech from so many people. idiots really. Before I did fertility with my 2 youngest we had been making plans to adopt overseas, and my own dad said if we did that the child would never be blood or welcomed. and that they would never fit in. It is rediculous and ignorant and stupid.... Kids want love, stability and a place to call home, blood does not give that... and the child are a product of there environment not there Blood.... some people amaze me!


I know, it blows me away too that there are people who think like that. small minded.



ireland_nicole said:


> Lori:
> Where'd ya get the red fabric w/ pink polka dots?  That's the second time I've seen it and I really need some


I have some. I think I have 1 yard. I could be willing to post it on etsy if you are interested. I know I can't say more than that on here. PM me if you are interested.



MouseTriper said:


> Oh my gosh that just breaks my heart that someone would treat a little boy like that.  That is so sad!!  Thankfully he now has you and the girls.  It sounds like he adores you all and is a great father.  Bless his heart!  I just can not imagine ever treating a child badly....!!





MouseTriper said:


> Wow that is going to be adorable!!  I need to find something for my DS for his baptism this fall.  Since he will almost be 2 years old, I need something bigger for a boy.  Where did you find that pattern?  I wonder if I should look for some kind of pattern and try to make one???  ....uh, wait, did I just say that....prolly not a good idea, way too complicated for me. I better start doing some internet searches instead!! Hahaha.  Can't wait to see yours all finished, it will look beautiful!



Oh you can find a boy pattern. And you could buy a pattern and just skip the complicated stuff. A boy in silk dupioni or taffeta would be sweet!
I bought mine here-
http://www.smockingstore.com/patternswecarry.html
but if you see something you like cross reference with other sites, because I realized after that I could have bought it a little cheaper and less shipping from somewhere closer to me- now its CA to CT!
You could select a boys romper pattern and make it up in a white fabric. Or do a vest or jacket with shorts- heres one you can buy




www.grammies-attic.com
Or a bubble style pattern- goes up to 24m
http://www.heirloomsewingforchildren.com/p-cm-dedication126.htm
heres a jumpsuit pattern with shirt
http://www.heirloomsewingforchildren.com/p-ce-will.htm
lots of ideas out there! If you sew, you can do it!


----------



## jham

karamat said:


> I _think_ I read somewhere that there isn't a ruffler foot for that machine.  The machine is not sturdy enough to handle the shaking etc.  I bought a ruffler foot for my old machine, but didn't get a chance to use it before the machine broke.  And then I bought the CS6000i.
> 
> Have you tried to ruffle by increasing the tension on the machine? Jham suggested it and it works great for me!  Just crank up the tension as far as it will go (9) and sew a straight stitch.  For me it ruffles up tighter than what I like to use, so I leave long tails at the beginning and end of my fabric strip and easy out some of the "ruffle"



If I want a looser ruffle I just adjust the tension lower.  Different thicknesses of fabric will need a higher tension while thinner stuff can ruffle at a lower tension.  Just play with it.  I  tension ruffling!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Eyelashes help!!!!
> 
> I am working on doing big appliques of Daisy and Minnie for the front and back of a vida, but I am having a hard time with the eye lashes.  I don't have an embroidery machine so I am having to do it by "hand" on my sewing machine.  I can't get them to look right.  Any advice on how to do such long eyelashes and thicknesses to use and so on?  Thanks so much!!!  I just want to get these done!



I always start at the base or widest part of the eyelash and as I stitch I gradually bump my stitch width down a little at a time until it ends up pretty narrow.  Sometimes I will leave the needle in the fabric at the end and pivot it around and go back over it to make it look a little more even.  They are still a PITB though.  



Tinker_ said:


> Thanks TR!  I guess I never realized how much it bugged me until I started typing! hahahahahaha!  Ahhh- The Dis is great therapy!  BUt, I really did love his dad very much- we moved from another state so I could take care of him!  And I dont expect them to treat him exactly the same, don't get me wrong, but they dont attend birthday parties (they did send a card- but we live in the same town!!), and we werent invited to their Christmas celebration (althugh DBF did go alone).  I am sure some of it has to do with DBF and I not being married, but we have been together a long time and live together! haha!  We might as well be married, I am even a stay at home mom!
> 
> ANY!  Onto lighter topics!  No new sewing for me other than altering DS's Prince Charming pants (NOT that exciting!) But I can share a few new tie dyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Halloween



Those are great!  My kids would love those!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Do you have a pattern because I think I might.



Hi there no I do not have the pattern as of yet it is on my list when the hubby gets paid.


----------



## Tinker_

jham said:


> Those are great!  My kids would love those!


Thank you!  They are really fun to make!  There is an entire thread on how to do it here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1210609&page=100


----------



## aimeeg

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, the project I was working on was a friend's nursery;
> she has been having an extremely high risk pregnancy, having to see specialists at least 3 times a week, so between that and her toddler (and other drama out of her control) she couldn't work on the nursery at all.  They also really needed to watch their pennies as the economy hasn't been kind to their income.
> 
> Well, what's a friend to do?
> Fairy Godmothe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r to the rescue: Bibbiti, Bobbiti, Boo!
> The grand entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "window wall" actually half a hexagon, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "banner" I made out of her used room darkening drapes to cover an unused door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "piece de resistance", or: the crib!
> 
> So we managed to complete the nursery for under $100.
> the chaise was from the living room
> the furniture was from her son
> the murals and crown were from my DD's room (thankfully, I just changed her decor to polka dots)
> the crib bedding was $40 on an auction site we all know
> the tulle and flowers were from my stash at home
> Her husband wanted the room to stay brown and the "banner" to stay white.
> So the only other cost was for a couple of accessories on sale at hobby lobby and the embroidery designs.
> 
> ETA: we'll move the drapes over the baby's bed, but it looks so pretty that way. and the wrinkles have fallen out of the banner now.



This was a really cool gift! I had high risk pregnancies. I was on bedrest for three months and I had my little terror of a two year home with me. She appreciates your kindness more than you will ever know. 



karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room.
> 
> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..... I've been organizing again! Last time you saw my desk in my craft room, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have (inadvertantly) accumulated too many things, it now looks like this:  Is it any better then before?  Any suggestions? Inside the little silver boxes are embellishments for scrapping. I have 2 more of the black cubby things ordered- when those get here, I'll have plenty of space. Looking at the new pic, I think I want to do something else with those cricut cartridges- they look a little funky stretching all the way across the wall like that - don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just KNOW you guys didn't notice the cords under the desk STILL look the same!



I have few things you can come organize at my house.  Maryland is beautiful this time of year.  

Everything looks wonderful and good luck with your quilt. The colors are beautiful. They remind me of my Mom. She loves red. 



CastleCreations said:


> I made this one for Ireland for halloween. I made the shirt white, black and white checkerboard shirt and trim and the hat. And on the back of the shirt, I put Pop's Malt shop.



I loved that outfit you made. I was thinking of it the other day. I was thinking about doing Pluto skirts for my girls using the same pattern.

Do you have any tips on the shirt?



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> By any chance would you be willing to share where you got those? pretty please?




Lori and I have been on cahoots about this dress. (You really do not get to use that word enough.  LOL) If you pm I can give you a little direction.


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Can someone with the Brother CS6000i and a ruffler foot point me in the right direction to find a ruffler of my own that works with this machine?
> 
> Thanks!



When I bought my machine, I emailed Brother because I noticed it wasn't on any of the lists for the ruffler. They said that they don't make one compatible to it. I found one that fit, but it didn't take long for the whole presser foot contraption to colllapse. I ended up with a nice heavy duty Janome. There are alot of qualities  of the Brother that I really loved. 



eeyore3847 said:


> well this weekend and today was busy! I was busy doing this dress! wheww it took a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These are my favorite appliques. I love the Tink/Minnie the best. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to know about storage for PES designs.  If I buy a card can I then copy the designs to my computer?  Then pull them from the computer when I want to use them?
> 
> How does the brother system work?



Do you have the Basic? You download to the Basic, then the card is used in your machine. I keep my designs in a file on my computer and also on a disc, Just in case I have computer trouble. 



mommyof3princess said:


> Oh I loved that one but it is not what I was talking about.
> 
> This is actually what I was looking for I think I remember someone doing it. I just wanted to get an Idea of what they did. I am talking about the ones with pink skirts and hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the help.



I love this pattern. As you can see:
















My mother likes to go to church and school functions to be a clown. So Kirsta wanted to do this with her. Since they do balloons, she needed an apron. I made a small polka dot apron, and it just buttons on the the waist band with those large Micky Mouse type buttons. I just shorten the the top skirt and attach the slip to the skirt. I've used it tons of times. 



Tinker_ said:


> Hmm- I know it is horrible that everyone has these problems, but it makes me feel better to know I am not the only one!  My DS3 is not adopted, however we have a "split" family- To make a long story short, my DBF has been in my DS life since he was born, he is not his "dad" to him, but his "Chaddy" and DBF's family does not treat DS at all like the bios!  In fact, most of DBF's family have never even met DS!  DBF's mom and sister treat us both more like "friends of the family"- It's horrible!  Talk about feeling out of place!  And let's not mention the fact that I was DBF's dad's caregiver while he died from cancer this year, and was beside his bed every single hour of every day with DS playing in the next room!  I will never understand ppl I swear!
> 
> OK, sorry just needed to step on the podium, lol!



It's terrrible that people have to be this way. When I was growing up, my parents were divorced. My GM used to give my half sisters Xmas and Bday cards with $5 in it. I guess looking back, that was a fair amount of $$. (I have 4 sisters). They weren't related to her. Never went to her home, but she thought they should not be left out when she gave me a gift. 

On the other hand, this woman with the lovely gesture, used to tel my Dad, that my half sister with Him, was illegitmate becuase he had been married before and they were catholic. She never forgot her Bday or Xmas, but she was never very nice to her.


----------



## CastleCreations

aimeeg said:


> If you are using a solid white, like I did. Make sure it is thick. If not you can see the facing through the shirt like mine...LOL


----------



## billwendy

LORI - LOVE the princess minnie's!! JoJo is cute as always!!!!

CASSI - I am a huge fan of tie dye!!!! Here is our families attempt at the tie dye mickey heads - How do you get your colors so bright???? Any hints you want to share????

It was fun because EVERYONE had to make their own - some came out great - some not so great - but we had a good time!!!






We have 2 "adopted children" in our family - and we are also a "brady bunch" family - My mom and I lost my dad 15 years ago - the Evans family lost their mom about 13 years ago - our parents were all great friends - and after they each lost their spouse, Mom and Bob found each other - so I got 5 siblings!!!  Can you believe it!! One of my step brothers adopted 2 boys. Now another step brother has 3 step children - so we are quite a mix!! At my oldest step brothers wedding, his brother made a speech and said "Now we have 3 curly headed blondes in the family - Grandma Corrie (my mom), my son Will (adopted) and the newest step daughter (sorry, dont know her name)". To me, that helped the newest members of the family see that we all happy to be together - no matter where you started out, you are here now!!! Here are our curly blondies...


----------



## Mirb1214

billwendy said:


> LORI - LOVE the princess minnie's!! JoJo is cute as always!!!!
> 
> CASSI - I am a huge fan of tie dye!!!! Here is our families attempt at the tie dye mickey heads - How do you get your colors so bright???? Any hints you want to share????
> 
> It was fun because EVERYONE had to make their own - some came out great - some not so great - but we had a good time!!!



So Cute!  You're family sounds like a REALLY FUN bunch!!


----------



## Tinker_

billwendy said:


> LORI - LOVE the princess minnie's!! JoJo is cute as always!!!!
> 
> CASSI - I am a huge fan of tie dye!!!! Here is our families attempt at the tie dye mickey heads - How do you get your colors so bright???? Any hints you want to share????
> 
> It was fun because EVERYONE had to make their own - some came out great - some not so great - but we had a good time!!!



OH my gosh how fun!!  My son likes to make his own (he is 3!) in fact he did one today, I will share pics of it tomorrow after I wash it out!  I use fiber reactive dyes from dharmatrading.com- I am actually a featured artist over there this month!  My best tip is to make sure the area around the Mickey is banded super tight!  Oh, and to make sure you have a good Mickey template, bc that makes a huge difference as well, and of course I will share mine if anyone wants it!  Here is my flickr account if anyone wants to see more of them!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/onegreatthing/


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mommyof3princess said:


> Hi there no I do not have the pattern as of yet it is on my list when the hubby gets paid.



I won some in a " lot" where I was trying to get a SB pattern thats OOP, I know some have been used, Ill see if I can dig up the details and post a photo tomorrow for you, I can stick it in the mail to you if you decide you want it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

SallyfromDE said:


> When I bought my machine, I emailed Brother
> 
> I love this pattern. As you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother likes to go to church and school functions to be a clown. So Kirsta wanted to do this with her. Since they do balloons, she needed an apron. I made a small polka dot apron, and it just buttons on the the waist band with those large Micky Mouse type buttons. I just shorten the the top skirt and attach the slip to the skirt. I've used it tons of times.



Love it!!!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks everyone for your kind comments (and Eyore for the box of boy patterns!).  

I really hope I didn't leave everyone with the wrong opinion- it wasn't that I expected gifts.  I guess I just expected someone to actually give a darn and be slightly happy, y'know?  

I know some of it on one side is a cultural thing- When you're from a very small race that's almost died out, most can't see others as "family."  Most others persecuted and attacked our family historically.   I know this also seems like it should be an opinion from at least 100 years ago, but I'm actually the first mixed person on one side of the family- you just didn't marry anyone outside the culture.  

Please note I am NOT making excuses for it.  Just I guess trying to explain a bit of their behavior, even if it is wrong.

Wendy, your blonde curly comment made me laugh.  Everyone on one side is dark haired, dark eyed, dark skinned.  The other side is the opposite, so I came out eventually looking like a "good ole American mutt" (I was very dark as a child, though).  I always pictured my sons being dark!  Dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin.  Maybe part AA, maybe Guatemalan, maybe Hispanic. We started thinking we would adopt internationally, and when we decided to foster/adopt we made it CLEAR we were open to any race or combo of them!  So what do we end up with?  Two blond haired, blue eyed little fair skinned boys!  LOL!  DEFINITELY not what I had in my mental picture of my future sons (but of course we love them like the dickens and know they are just perfect for us!)


----------



## billwendy

Hey Everyone,,,

I  know you all have beautiful pictures to share - 

if you order an 11x14 poster from walgreens.com before midnight and enter the code FREEPOSTER, you only have to pay for the shipping which is 1.99 plus tax (was 2.11 for me).....

Wendy


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> So... you'll never guess!!  I'm gonna start sewing again- and my 1st project is a red and white quilt for the guest bedroom. I'm doing red, white and a pale yellow in the room.
> 
> these are the fabrics for the quilt- what do you think? Are  they ok? I hope so- they cost a fortune! Today I cut the strips- tomorrow I cut the squares. I do it in steps so I don't overwhelm myself trying to get it all done in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



The quilt fabrics look pretty Karen! Let me know when you are done with it and I'll come over to stay in your guest room! 

And, I think your desk looks great, I liked the cartridges on the wall! 




ncmomof2 said:


> Embroidery machine question:  What do I need to look for in a machine to be able to purchase emboridery designs online like the ones on _Stitch On Time_?  I told my hubby that I wanted one eventually and he seemed ok with it.  So I want to do some research to find out how much it is going to cost for what I need. I am hoping for Christmas maybe.  Thanks for the info!



I think you mean Heathesue 





itsheresomewhere said:


> Question:
> 
> I am doing  a mini give for the DS of a wonderful family.  Their DD3 has cancer is undering a treatment that will keep her and her mom at the hospital for 9-12 months.  Their DS is starting school and he misses his mom and sister so much.  I know his having a little difficultly with so much attention on the sister and is feeling very left out. So I decided to send him so stuff to let him know that he is still very special.  He is truely a wonderful , caring boy.I have run out of ideas on what to send him.  So far I have crayon rolls and coloring books.  Any ideas on what else?  They already had their make a wish trip.  Thanks



Corey loved Matchbox cars at that age. You could send a few of those over to him. I think it is so sweet that you are doing this for the family. 



Rebecuberduber said:


> I love this, so simple and classic.  It's very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the quoet, but I also really looooved the minnie mouse dress.  Beautiful work!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have some news I'm so excited to share!  We got our trip all booked, yesterday.  Flight reservations, hotel reservations, and everything.  We're going to be staying in the new Treehouse Villas!!!    I'm so excited!  We're keeping it as a surprise to the kids, but they are going to flip out.  They love tree houses, I mean what kid doesn't?  And they always fantasize about one day our family living in a big tree house like the Swiss Family Robinson.  Well, now we can stay in a tree house at Disney World.  I love that the renovated those!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so on to my sewing question.  I'm diving in to make outfits for the trip, already.  (It will be the first trip I've sewed for!)  I remember that Theresa Joy made a skirt and shirt Snow White set a while ago for a Big Give.  I loved that idea as an informal princess dress.  I was thinking about making a Snow White and a Cinderella one.  They will be for younger girls, and I'd really like to make a button-down blouse as the top to go with a CarlaC twirly skirt.  I can't find a YCMT blouse pattern, but I found this Burda one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made this?  I'm still a beginner, so I'm looking for something easy.  I was considering the short puff-sleeved style one.  Any input or ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished a lot of outfits, lately, and made a couple Simply Sweets for the first time that I'm excited to share, but I haven't gotten around to taking pictures, yet.  I will soon, though.



Some people have used CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern and made a top out of it. I don't think the buttons would show though if you did that. 

OOH! The Tree Houses!! Those look so neat!! I can't wait to hear all about it! 




Rymer said:


> Teresa.....I can't send you a PM 'cause your inbox is full!! LOL!! when you clear it out let me know!
> Amy
> 
> 
> I love it! Have you tried the tension trick for doing ruffles? I love it! You just crank the tension up on your machine, set your stitch to the longest, then run your machine slowly and only guide the fabric, try not to touch it too much, and VOILA! Ruffles!



I'm so glad it worked for you!!! 




WDWAtLast said:


> After reading off and on for 2 days, I am finally on page 146 - hopefully I will catch up soon - I can't bear to miss any of the awesome creations!!  I am ready to try out the Vida pattern for the first time, but I am afraid my 8 year old won't wear it (but the 5 year old will!) She refused to wear the patchwork twirl dress at WDW - anyone have any "tween" patterns that she might like?



I like the tween Flare Skirt on YCMT. 




Tinker_ said:


> ANY!  Onto lighter topics!  No new sewing for me other than altering DS's Prince Charming pants (NOT that exciting!) But I can share a few new tie dyes!



These look great! 

I'm so sorry to hear about all the bad adoption reactions people have gotten! I don't understand how anyone could treat a child like that.


----------



## mommalissa

Thanks for all of the feedback on the A-line question.  Hopefully after we go on our trips, my sister will help me tackle it.

Love the tye dyed shirts!!!  Hope ours turn out that well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Marah & Beth-I am just floored by your families lack of joyful celebration with you guys.  I am so happy for both of you and your children and I have only see pictures of your special little men.  I just can't imagine how anyone could know you and your children and not want to share in your joy.


----------



## Adi12982

lovesdumbo said:


> Marah & Beth-I am just floored by your families lack of joyful celebration with you guys.  I am so happy for both of you and your children and I have only see pictures of your special little men.  I just can't imagine how anyone could know you and your children and not want to share in your joy.



I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## livndisney

I am so not going to comment on stupid adoption comments. I think everyone has a pretty good idea where I stand on those.
(I did not read all of them-I got the clift notes version)

When I started my journey, I knew people would not accept what I was doing. And I did not care!  I made it very clear to everyone (even Shell) that they could choose to be a part of this or not. But I was doing this no matter what.  I would like to say everyone was supportive, but that is not true. I was VERY surprised how certain family members handled it. My dad was (and still is AMAZING). I had a VERY interesting conversation with a relative just hours off the plane. I will admit, I was not nice. I went over and told my Dad what I had said (since I KNEW he would hear about it). My Dad wanted to go "handle" it himself. I made him sit back down and told him I was the Mom and I handled it.  And that family member has no access to Morgan. Think about what he is missing 


Beth, I am so sorry. Please tell that sweet little man that "Auntie Cindee" loves him!


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> Think about what he is missing


A lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And....doesn't sound like Morgan is missing much from them......


----------



## emcreative

*Venting Here*

So I bought a set of "2 NIP" pillowcases from "a site".  I had to pay a little more than I wanted to but I hadn't seen them anywhere else.

As SOON as I knew I was the one to get them, I get an email from the seller- there are not two pillowcases, there's only one.  Do I want just the one?

GET THIS:

They want to charge me more for the ONE than would be half the cost of the set of TWO!

Um, I'm not understanding the logic of this.  They don't have the item I wanted, but want to charge me even more for PART of it?

Of course if we "both agree" to cancel what happened this can all go away.

This seems like a scam to me   Has anyone else dealt with something like this?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.

I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> *Venting Here*
> 
> So I bought a set of "2 NIP" pillowcases from "a site".  I had to pay a little more than I wanted to but I hadn't seen them anywhere else.
> 
> As SOON as I knew I was the one to get them, I get an email from the seller- there are not two pillowcases, there's only one.  Do I want just the one?
> 
> GET THIS:
> 
> They want to charge me more for the ONE than would be half the cost of the set of TWO!
> 
> Um, I'm not understanding the logic of this.  They don't have the item I wanted, but want to charge me even more for PART of it?
> 
> Of course if we "both agree" to cancel what happened this can all go away.
> 
> This seems like a scam to me   Has anyone else dealt with something like this?  Am I missing something?



I would dispute it with paypal - once I didn't even have to pay the shipping, got all my money back - b/c seller sent wrong item - not my fault - why should it cost me to send it back?  Hopefully you get it all settled soon - too bad this happened!  I wouldn't agree to cancel - then they get away with it and can pull it on someone else.  If you want it - iffer to pay 1/2 price for 1/2 the products on the paypal dispute.


----------



## littlepeppers

I know that there is a tutorial for making a ruffle w/ a ruffler as a case, so you don't have to hem the entire thing.  I looked in the bookmarks & can't find it.

Please help me find the way!  DS wants to make a pillow case for DD & he wants a rufflle on it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.
> 
> I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.



So sorry to hear about your DM's DH, I sincerely hope he and you grandpa are able to heal soon


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Hey Everyone,,,
> 
> I  know you all have beautiful pictures to share -
> 
> if you order an 11x14 poster from walgreens.com before midnight and enter the code FREEPOSTER, you only have to pay for the shipping which is 1.99 plus tax (was 2.11 for me).....
> 
> Wendy



Thanks Wendy!! Corey is trying to upload one of his pictures right now!


----------



## Stephres

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.
> 
> I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.



Crystal, sounds like you have been running around taking care of everyone. Hope things get better soon.

I TOTALLY agree with what you wrote about the adoption comments. I admire each and every one of you who has fostered and/or adopted children. You are our angels!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I am so not going to comment on stupid adoption comments. I think everyone has a pretty good idea where I stand on those.
> (I did not read all of them-I got the clift notes version)
> 
> When I started my journey, I knew people would not accept what I was doing. And I did not care!  I made it very clear to everyone (even Shell) that they could choose to be a part of this or not. But I was doing this no matter what.  I would like to say everyone was supportive, but that is not true. I was VERY surprised how certain family members handled it. My dad was (and still is AMAZING). I had a VERY interesting conversation with a relative just hours off the plane. I will admit, I was not nice. I went over and told my Dad what I had said (since I KNEW he would hear about it). My Dad wanted to go "handle" it himself. I made him sit back down and told him I was the Mom and I handled it.  And that family member has no access to Morgan. Think about what he is missing
> 
> 
> Beth, I am so sorry. Please tell that sweet little man that "Auntie Cindee" loves him!



GRRRRRRRRRRRRR.................. You know how I feel about THAT! Morgan is a little angel and everyone should be so LUCKY to get to know her!  





emcreative said:


> *Venting Here*
> 
> So I bought a set of "2 NIP" pillowcases from "a site".  I had to pay a little more than I wanted to but I hadn't seen them anywhere else.
> 
> As SOON as I knew I was the one to get them, I get an email from the seller- there are not two pillowcases, there's only one.  Do I want just the one?
> 
> GET THIS:
> 
> They want to charge me more for the ONE than would be half the cost of the set of TWO!
> 
> Um, I'm not understanding the logic of this.  They don't have the item I wanted, but want to charge me even more for PART of it?
> 
> Of course if we "both agree" to cancel what happened this can all go away.
> 
> This seems like a scam to me   Has anyone else dealt with something like this?  Am I missing something?



That is really weird!! Did you ask them why you would pay MORE for half the product?? 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.
> 
> I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.



I'm so sorry Crystal. 



littlepeppers said:


> I know that there is a tutorial for making a ruffle w/ a ruffler as a case, so you don't have to hem the entire thing.  I looked in the bookmarks & can't find it.
> 
> Please help me find the way!  DS wants to make a pillow case for DD & he wants a rufflle on it.


I'm sorry, I don't think I understand what you are looking for.


----------



## MouseTriper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh you can find a boy pattern. And you could buy a pattern and just skip the complicated stuff. A boy in silk dupioni or taffeta would be sweet!
> I bought mine here-
> http://www.smockingstore.com/patternswecarry.html
> but if you see something you like cross reference with other sites, because I realized after that I could have bought it a little cheaper and less shipping from somewhere closer to me- now its CA to CT!
> You could select a boys romper pattern and make it up in a white fabric. Or do a vest or jacket with shorts- heres one you can buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grammies-attic.com
> Or a bubble style pattern- goes up to 24m
> http://www.heirloomsewingforchildren.com/p-cm-dedication126.htm
> heres a jumpsuit pattern with shirt
> http://www.heirloomsewingforchildren.com/p-ce-will.htm
> lots of ideas out there! If you sew, you can do it!


 Awww you are too sweet, thank you for all the links.  I am gonna check them all out.  I still can't wait to see your finished outfit!



billwendy said:


> LORI - LOVE the princess minnie's!! JoJo is cute as always!!!!
> 
> CASSI - I am a huge fan of tie dye!!!! Here is our families attempt at the tie dye mickey heads - How do you get your colors so bright???? Any hints you want to share????
> 
> It was fun because EVERYONE had to make their own - some came out great - some not so great - but we had a good time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 "adopted children" in our family - and we are also a "brady bunch" family - My mom and I lost my dad 15 years ago - the Evans family lost their mom about 13 years ago - our parents were all great friends - and after they each lost their spouse, Mom and Bob found each other - so I got 5 siblings!!!  Can you believe it!! One of my step brothers adopted 2 boys. Now another step brother has 3 step children - so we are quite a mix!! At my oldest step brothers wedding, his brother made a speech and said "Now we have 3 curly headed blondes in the family - Grandma Corrie (my mom), my son Will (adopted) and the newest step daughter (sorry, dont know her name)". To me, that helped the newest members of the family see that we all happy to be together - no matter where you started out, you are here now!!! Here are our curly blondies...


Wendy...LOVE all the tie die shirts...so cute!!!  And I agree, your family sounds like a blast!!! And they also all sound very sweet!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Marah & Beth-I am just floored by your families lack of joyful celebration with you guys.  I am so happy for both of you and your children and I have only see pictures of your special little men.  I just can't imagine how anyone could know you and your children and not want to share in your joy.


Awww thank you so much for your kind words.  You are so sweet.



Adi12982 said:


> I couldn't agree more!!


 Thank you again!!!



livndisney said:


> I am so not going to comment on stupid adoption comments. I think everyone has a pretty good idea where I stand on those.
> (I did not read all of them-I got the clift notes version)
> 
> When I started my journey, I knew people would not accept what I was doing. And I did not care!  I made it very clear to everyone (even Shell) that they could choose to be a part of this or not. But I was doing this no matter what.  I would like to say everyone was supportive, but that is not true. I was VERY surprised how certain family members handled it. My dad was (and still is AMAZING). I had a VERY interesting conversation with a relative just hours off the plane. I will admit, I was not nice. I went over and told my Dad what I had said (since I KNEW he would hear about it). My Dad wanted to go "handle" it himself. I made him sit back down and told him I was the Mom and I handled it.  And that family member has no access to Morgan. Think about what he is missing
> 
> 
> Beth, I am so sorry. Please tell that sweet little man that "Auntie Cindee" loves him!


  Aww thank you so much Cindee, I will definitely tell my little guy that.  What happened to you makes me mad too, how could anyone not want to get to know your sweet little Morgan.  Their loss BIG Time!!!!  and I do mean BIG time!!!




Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.
> 
> I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.



Awww I will be praying for you and your family.  It sure sounds like you have a ton of things going on right now.  Hope you are doing alright.  How is that little girl of yours doing???  great I hope!  Thanks for the sweet comments about adoptions!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Yeah!  Thanks Wendy; DH and I renewed our vows in March and hadn't had time or money to get pics printed or do anything w/ them.  Now we'll have a poster of our most recent family photo with us all dressed up!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....





(Here he is, barely a week old)










(two weeks old here)





(this was his 1st Valentine's Day photo shoot...not quite 2 months here)

And here he is on the day of his adoption, .....hehehehe


----------



## ireland_nicole

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here he is, barely a week old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two weeks old here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was his 1st Valentine's Day photo shoot...not quite 2 months here)
> 
> And here he is on the day of his adoption, .....hehehehe



Oh, those are so precious; thank you for sharing them; he is such a fabulous gift!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here he is, barely a week old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two weeks old here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was his 1st Valentine's Day photo shoot...not quite 2 months here)
> 
> And here he is on the day of his adoption, .....hehehehe



What a little doll!  OMG he is beautiful and looks alittle like my Ty at that age.


----------



## jerenaud

littlepeppers said:


> I know that there is a tutorial for making a ruffle w/ a ruffler as a case, so you don't have to hem the entire thing.  I looked in the bookmarks & can't find it.
> 
> Please help me find the way!  DS wants to make a pillow case for DD & he wants a rufflle on it.



Ok, I'm totally breaking out of lurkdom (where I greatly enjoy seeing all your creations - I've even started to sew!!) in the hopes that I can help.  

The twirl skirt that I'm currently working on uses something that seems to fit with what you're looking for.  Instead of having to hem the final tier, the piece is cut twice as wide as desired, then folded/ ironed in half (wrong sides together).  Then the raw edge is gathered as usual onto the previous tier, leaving a finished edge at the bottom.  

My bottom tier is 3" finished, with a 1/2 " seam allowance.  So instead of cutting it 4", I cut it 7" and folded it in half.  

I hope that this is what you're looking for - sorry if I totally misunderstood!

Erica


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am such a bad Mommy Kaitlyns birthday has snuck up on me and I have no clue what to do for her. We are thinking of going to Stone Mountain, or the mountains. Plus I am going to surprise her with a new top that I still have to make her. I thinks she would look best in the funky flower print on the left with the pink as contrast. 




Here are my Punk girls Monday.




Miss K was being really goofy


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here he is, barely a week old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two weeks old here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was his 1st Valentine's Day photo shoot...not quite 2 months here)
> 
> And here he is on the day of his adoption, .....hehehehe



OH BETH! He is just beautiful!!! I love his little suit!! So cute!!!   I'm just so happy for you!!! I know how much you went through and I'm just SO glad it turned out the way it should! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am such a bad Mommy Kaitlyns birthday has snuck up on me and I have no clue what to do for her. We are thinking of going to Stone Mountain, or the mountains. Plus I am going to surprise her with a new top that I still have to make her. I thinks she would look best in the funky flower print on the left with the pink as contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Punk girls Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K was being really goofy



I like those fabrics!!!

Your girls are so cute!


----------



## ibesue

Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.  

If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.

Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It's 3:41 in the am and I woke up because I am so excited to go and get my new machine!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> The quilt fabrics look pretty Karen! Let me know when you are done with it and I'll come over to stay in your guest room!
> 
> And, I think your desk looks great, I liked the cartridges on the wall!



You can come over ANYTIME! that room is just gonna be waiting for a visitor! Bring Heather too- we'll just have a girls night!



ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.



Thanks for keeping us informed of how he's doing. I've beent thinking about you and your DH and wondering how everything is going. You're still in my prayers!



MinnieVanMom said:


> It's 3:41 in the am and I woke up because I am so excited to go and get my new machine!



Just like Christmas morning isn't it?!?!?  We'll need pics when it arrives.... the whole unveiling thing!


----------



## karebear1

I'm going to have some fun this evening. I'm meeting a friend at a gardening place in a little town not to far from here. It's a beautiful farm that they have made into a picturesque (like in- YOU NEVER WANT TO LEAVE THERE- my yard MUST look like this too!) garden/gift place. I'm so excited.! I know.... doesn't sound too exciting does it?  So- I'm gonna take pics of the place and post them for you to see. After I do, I know that more then Teresa will be coming to stay in my guest room!

Here are a couple pics from their website:

http://www.monchesfarm.com/0404/Angel.jpg

http://www.monchesfarm.com/0404/The Shed.jpg


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> It's 3:41 in the am and I woke up because I am so excited to go and get my new machine!



WooHoo!! I have sewing machine envy! Will you post photos? I think someone should take a pic of you opening your new machine when you get home!!!


MouseTripper, I aboslutely love the photos! I cant decide which I like better the black and white or the color one just below....

HEY T! THIS is a shout out to see more photos of your Vi!


----------



## littlepeppers

jerenaud said:


> Ok, I'm totally breaking out of lurkdom (where I greatly enjoy seeing all your creations - I've even started to sew!!) in the hopes that I can help.
> 
> The twirl skirt that I'm currently working on uses something that seems to fit with what you're looking for.  Instead of having to hem the final tier, the piece is cut twice as wide as desired, then folded/ ironed in half (wrong sides together).  Then the raw edge is gathered as usual onto the previous tier, leaving a finished edge at the bottom.
> 
> My bottom tier is 3" finished, with a 1/2 " seam allowance.  So instead of cutting it 4", I cut it 7" and folded it in half.
> 
> I hope that this is what you're looking for - sorry if I totally misunderstood!
> 
> Erica



That is it.  I wonder if I can pass that through my ruffler.  I guess I better stitch it together 1st.


----------



## JUJU814

Adorable creations everyone!!!

I think I've finally been able to scroll through this entire thread. I cannot believe how long it's gotten since I posted last.

Everything you've all made is still AMAZING!!!

I made it through my bizarre flu. The baby shower I was supposed to host got moved to another house because no one wanted to be near me. LOL My friend and her family has come and gone. Oh fun fun fun having houseguests for a week! That was tough..she is a dear friend but very critical of me.

As soon as they left I had a day to regroup and had to head to Cape Cod where I am now caring for my nana while mom is away. We go home Thursday, and have Friday to pack and are leaving Saturday for DISNEY!

I sure wish I had more time to sew. I'm dying to make CarlaC's Meghan top..but I just don't think I could do it in a day as I need to figure out the fit.

We got two princess sundresses from the amazing Shannon and I'm going to try to post pics of Emily in them when I get home. I was waiting to post them till she got back from Disney as I wanted her to see.

Our nanny, Mara, keeps teasing me that I need a big suitcase just for Emily's dresses. LOL

Julie


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.



I am so sorry that you guys have been going through this.  Wow!  I can't believe what a horrible mess this surgery has turned into.  It sounds like you are staying very positive.  Will continue to keep you guys in my prayers!


----------



## kidneygirl

I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures. 

I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!

When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).


----------



## NiniMorris

My two littlest are mixed race...my hubby is from a small town in the Ozarks...where 99.99% of the people are the same race.  Hubby was in the military before he EVER saw another race!

The first time we took the kids there we were worried...big time!  We did have one slightly uncomfortable time on the trip...we stopped at a Mickey D's for lunch...my daughter (probably about 3 at the time) asked why everyone was starring at her...wanted to know if she had done something wrong... my oldest son (in his 20's) stood up and said VERY loudly, that it was because no one had ever seen such a beautiful little girl in their life and he was very proud to have her as his little sister!

The in-laws gave us a couple of stares at first, but after a few minutes of getting to know them, you would have thought everyone had known each other from birth!

Hubby had prepared all the in-laws ahead of time and warned them that treating them as anything other than our children was not going to be tolerated...so we had no problems.  

We were very lucky in that respect.  My side of the family are biologically related  (to the kids I mean!)...so there was never too much of a problem on that side...I'm afraid if we had had problems like some of you, I would not have been so NICE about it...I am a mama bear where my kids are concerned...there may be bloodshed!!!

Nini


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

CastleCreations said:


> This picture is Lexie with her new Kitty...Minnie Mouse



Elisa..I am so glad that I finally had the courage to ask if you were from the disboards!  I really didn't want to embarrass myself in case I got the wrong person, but I don't think anyone can mistaken Ireland in her pretty bows, and custom dress!!   My dd loves her dress! 

What a great pictures with "Brent"..does he know that he is now famous! LOL 

The kitty is really cute!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Wow..so many pages, so many great things posted while we were away!  It was a great two weeks vacation and we got to meet three disboutiquers!!!  I have to get some pictures uploaded...and maybe start a trip report!  I have never done one before but have always enjoyed reading others' trip report.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).


Glad you decided to post!


----------



## karebear1

kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).




YEAH another newbie in our midst! Please post often and get taht camera fixed FAST! We need pics!!!!

Congrats on the successful kidney transplant!




EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..so many pages, so many great things posted while we were away!  It was a great two weeks vacation and we got to meet three disboutiquers!!!  I have to get some pictures uploaded...and maybe start a trip report!  I have never done one before but have always enjoyed reading others' trip report.




A TR???? YES! I love readnig those! PLEASE do it- and make sure there are lots of pics too!!!!


----------



## snubie

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here he is, barely a week old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two weeks old here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was his 1st Valentine's Day photo shoot...not quite 2 months here)
> 
> And here he is on the day of his adoption, .....hehehehe



He is just adorable!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am ready to leave as set 7:30 am since it is hours to Pocatello but my mom called and said she can't find 1 of her dogs.  Mom was suppose to watch DS for me today.

I am going to pack up DS and we are going over to help but with the national forest behind her house and thousands of acres of farm land all around, her beloved dog could be anywhere.

Mom has 2 black shepards and 4 dauchaunds.  It was the 1 of the shepards and a dog I like very much.  

Until we find the dog I am not going and it just may have to be next Monday before I get the machine.


----------



## livndisney

Beth, LOVE the pictures!!!!! How cute is he!!!!!

Prayers for all those in need.


On the race issue- I get what you are saying. My family is from a little town called (get this) White lake. Sooooo change is not something they were prepared for LOL  (But hey someone has to shake things up every 100 years or so!). But since I adopted, my cousin is fostering a child of another race, another cousin Married a boy from another country. So we are slowly making progress LOL.  (My dad still can't order mexican food , but he will eat it!)

And to ANYONE who thinks I am "wonderful" for adopting.........

Come on people! You have MET me-you KNOW better
My reasons for adopting were/are my own. I wanted a child. I didn't do it for financial reasons or to be part of a "trend" (where everyone has one-yess I have heard people say that). I wanted a child. I knew the minute I saw her picture that THIS was the child. (ok I knew but I was scared and tried to talk myself out of it LOL). But the first time I saw that little face in person........ 

And if you ask Morgan, she will tell SHE adopted us.

(For anyone who has not met me-yes I do try and have a sense of humor when it comes to adoption. But I am Momma bear if I think for one second you are being negative or nosy. I have shut down total strangers and family members with my mouth. I have only been truly hurt by comments once and that was earlier this year. And I walked away from the situation, because Morgan was standing right there and heard and saw the whole thing.
The whole thing was totally unexpected.

For anyone who has not met Morgan-what are you waiting for? 
TeresaJoy, Heather Sue and Kristine tell me ALL the time what an "angel" she is.   Guess I should email them the video LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am such a bad Mommy Kaitlyns birthday has snuck up on me and I have no clue what to do for her. We are thinking of going to Stone Mountain, or the mountains. Plus I am going to surprise her with a new top that I still have to make her. I thinks she would look best in the funky flower print on the left with the pink as contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Punk girls Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K was being really goofy


Gosh the girls are really growing up; they look wonderful, and I love your fabric choice.



ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.


Oh dear; this must be very scary for both of you.  I'm continuing to pray, and impressed that you're remaining positive.


MinnieVanMom said:


> It's 3:41 in the am and I woke up because I am so excited to go and get my new machine!


can't wait to see pics!


littlepeppers said:


> That is it.  I wonder if I can pass that through my ruffler.  I guess I better stitch it together 1st.


It will go through your ruffler fine, I think.  Mine will do the two layers together w/ no problem.  I just press, I don't iron first (and I cheat, because I press right side out)


JUJU814 said:


> Adorable creations everyone!!!
> 
> I think I've finally been able to scroll through this entire thread. I cannot believe how long it's gotten since I posted last.
> 
> Everything you've all made is still AMAZING!!!
> 
> I made it through my bizarre flu. The baby shower I was supposed to host got moved to another house because no one wanted to be near me. LOL My friend and her family has come and gone. Oh fun fun fun having houseguests for a week! That was tough..she is a dear friend but very critical of me.
> 
> As soon as they left I had a day to regroup and had to head to Cape Cod where I am now caring for my nana while mom is away. We go home Thursday, and have Friday to pack and are leaving Saturday for DISNEY!
> 
> I sure wish I had more time to sew. I'm dying to make CarlaC's Meghan top..but I just don't think I could do it in a day as I need to figure out the fit.
> 
> We got two princess sundresses from the amazing Shannon and I'm going to try to post pics of Emily in them when I get home. I was waiting to post them till she got back from Disney as I wanted her to see.
> 
> Our nanny, Mara, keeps teasing me that I need a big suitcase just for Emily's dresses. LOL
> 
> Julie


So glad you're feeling better and past the negativie friend visit.  Enjoy the time with your nana, and know that if you really want to make the top, one day is probably fine; but if you decide not to, you've gotten plenty done.  Don't forget to take lots of pics to share.


kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).



Hi!!! So glad you posted, sorry about the camera (ouch)_  I think it would be fun to celebrate your anniversary.  You could always make a "tale of two kidneys" shirt tooa although I really like the kidney shape mickey head, too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am ready to leave as set 7:30 am since it is hours to Pocatello but my mom called and said she can't find 1 of her dogs.  Mom was suppose to watch DS for me today.
> 
> I am going to pack up DS and we are going over to help but with the national forest behind her house and thousands of acres of farm land all around, her beloved dog could be anywhere.
> 
> Mom has 2 black shepards and 4 dauchaunds.  It was the 1 of the shepards and a dog I like very much.
> 
> Until we find the dog I am not going and it just may have to be next Monday before I get the machine.




Oh no, I'm praying you find him quickly and he is safe.


----------



## SallyfromDE

kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).



Welcome to the group. I think I would most deffinately make a Kidney shaped Mickey head!! Congratulations on 2 years. Let Mickey and everyone in Disney know how you were able to overcome such a situation. 

I say Bah to everyone who can't open thier hearts to little children that have nothing to do with being with us. And it's such a wonderful thing that these children are getting the unconditonal love we all need.


----------



## tricia

Tinker_ said:


> Thanks TR!  I guess I never realized how much it bugged me until I started typing! hahahahahaha!  Ahhh- The Dis is great therapy!  BUt, I really did love his dad very much- we moved from another state so I could take care of him!  And I dont expect them to treat him exactly the same, don't get me wrong, but they dont attend birthday parties (they did send a card- but we live in the same town!!), and we werent invited to their Christmas celebration (althugh DBF did go alone).  I am sure some of it has to do with DBF and I not being married, but we have been together a long time and live together! haha!  We might as well be married, I am even a stay at home mom!
> 
> ANY!  Onto lighter topics!  No new sewing for me other than altering DS's Prince Charming pants (NOT that exciting!) But I can share a few new tie dyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Halloween



Love the Tie Dyes.  Mom and I made 12 of them for our trip to WDW to celebrate their 40th anniversary.  My kids, and most of the adults loved them, but the teenager, and the 20 something kid both only wore them for pictures. 



emcreative said:


> *Venting Here*
> 
> So I bought a set of "2 NIP" pillowcases from "a site".  I had to pay a little more than I wanted to but I hadn't seen them anywhere else.
> 
> As SOON as I knew I was the one to get them, I get an email from the seller- there are not two pillowcases, there's only one.  Do I want just the one?
> 
> GET THIS:
> 
> They want to charge me more for the ONE than would be half the cost of the set of TWO!
> 
> Um, I'm not understanding the logic of this.  They don't have the item I wanted, but want to charge me even more for PART of it?
> 
> Of course if we "both agree" to cancel what happened this can all go away.
> 
> This seems like a scam to me   Has anyone else dealt with something like this?  Am I missing something?



Did you get this resolved?  Maybe if it is something you really want you can post a pic on here and one of us can help you out.



MouseTriper said:


> Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here he is, barely a week old)



I love black and white baby pics.   He is such a cutie, glad he is yours forever now and we get to see pics.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am such a bad Mommy Kaitlyns birthday has snuck up on me and I have no clue what to do for her. We are thinking of going to Stone Mountain, or the mountains. Plus I am going to surprise her with a new top that I still have to make her. I thinks she would look best in the funky flower print on the left with the pink as contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Punk girls Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K was being really goofy



Even before you mentioned which fabric you planned on using I was thinking "hmmm, I really like the first 2 on the left."



ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.



Still praying that things get better and he can return home.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Got a couple of things this morning!

First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.

Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!

Third: I am going to attempt to applique a mickey head!  AHHH...I could use some luck!

Thanks!  Busy here....check out my ticker!  not enough hours in the day..especially when I work 6-7 hours of the day and have to sleep 7-8 hours too!


----------



## NiniMorris

mommyof2princesses said:


> Got a couple of things this morning!
> 
> First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.
> 
> Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!
> 
> Third: I am going to attempt to applique a mickey head!  AHHH...I could use some luck!
> 
> Thanks!  Busy here....check out my ticker!  not enough hours in the day..especially when I work 6-7 hours of the day and have to sleep 7-8 hours too!



Praying for the first, can't help on the second, and good luck on the third....Not enough hours in the day...I'm right there with you!  31 days left...and we are officially one week behind in school.  I can't come up with a good excuse for missing our schoolwork...Mouse Addiction isn't in the approved list!

Good Luck...you can do it!

Nini


----------



## longaberger_lara

karebear1 said:


> http://www.monchesfarm.com/0404/The Shed.jpg



Sounds like a great time to me! I would really love for my yard to look like that too. That shed even needs to be transplanted to North Alabama!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mommyof2princesses said:


> Got a couple of things this morning!
> 
> First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.
> 
> Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!
> 
> Third: I am going to attempt to applique a mickey head!  AHHH...I could use some luck!
> 
> Thanks!  Busy here....check out my ticker!  not enough hours in the day..especially when I work 6-7 hours of the day and have to sleep 7-8 hours too!



1. Praying for your dad
2. Can't help
3. You'll do fine!


----------



## mama2mulan

kidneygirl said:


> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!



I am not looking at the boards for a couple of days and one of my biggest pet peeves gets addressed. I, too, am an adoptive mom. I have two girls adopted from China. You would not believe the comments and reactions that I have gotten from people. Someone actually told me that I wouldn't know how to raise a Chinese child. Because babies are so different all over the world when they are 10 months and 14 months (the ages of my girls when I adopted them). We have been told that we are not "really" their parents. Where are their "real" parents is a question that is asked all the time. We had a baby shower but was told because they weren't really newborns that we didn't need one. When we got back from China both times no one bothered to help us out. Never mind the fact that we were dealing with jetlag, time zone change, sickness, and a terrified baby that was just taken out of the only home they ever knew. Bitter? Yeah. I am pretty bitter about how all of that was handled.

But worst of all is my inlaws. They have never accepted my children as their grandchildren. They have treated them different since day one. They have 7 other grandchildren who walk on water but mine are barely acknowledged. The final straw was when they just had their 50th wedding anniversary party a month ago and slighted them in front of a group of a 100 people. My FIL went around and introduced the family to everyone there as he was making a speech. He said wonderful things about all the other grandkids but never even said my girls names. He said, "This is Julie (me) and her daughters." That was it. Not my DIL and Sarah and Emily even. So they are done with interacting with my kids. Their loss. 

So please make a big deal out of parents that are adopting and/or fostering. Send them cards. Help them out. Throw a shower. This is a reason to celebrate. Their children are as much "real" as anyone else's kids. Adoptive parents by and large just want to be a family. They don't do it for anything more than to love a child and be loved by that child. I know that was my reason for adopting. I wanted children and this is how I was blessed. 

Ok now stepping off my soapbox.


----------



## longaberger_lara

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I hope you don't mind but I thought I would share a few pictures of my little guy from the beginning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here he is, barely a week old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two weeks old here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was his 1st Valentine's Day photo shoot...not quite 2 months here)
> 
> And here he is on the day of his adoption, .....hehehehe



He is just beautiful!! Have you gotten over your anxiety enough to have a good night's sleep yet?
I cannot believe that there are people out there that act the way you all have described about adoption. It breaks my heart knowing that there are children out there who just need someone to love them! DH and I have talked about possibly fostering or fostering to adopt once our youngest gets a little older. I know it would be very hard, but looking at your examples, I think I might could do it!


----------



## MouseTriper

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, those are so precious; thank you for sharing them; he is such a fabulous gift!


 Thank you so much!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> What a little doll!  OMG he is beautiful and looks alittle like my Ty at that age.


 Awww thank you!!!  They grow up way toop fast, don't they?



teresajoy said:


> OH BETH! He is just beautiful!!! I love his little suit!! So cute!!!   I'm just so happy for you!!! I know how much you went through and I'm just SO glad it turned out the way it should!


 Thanks Teresa and thanks for letting me vent throughout.  He is worth it all....!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper, I aboslutely love the photos! I cant decide which I like better the black and white or the color one just below....


Thanks!!! I love black and white pictures too but I have to have my color ones too.  Haha.



kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).


Awww I am sorry you had some of those kind of experiences as well.  They do sting.   Oh how exciting that you get to go to WDW and celebrate your health!!!  I say def. make a shirt!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> My two littlest are mixed race...my hubby is from a small town in the Ozarks...where 99.99% of the people are the same race.  Hubby was in the military before he EVER saw another race!
> 
> The first time we took the kids there we were worried...big time!  We did have one slightly uncomfortable time on the trip...we stopped at a Mickey D's for lunch...my daughter (probably about 3 at the time) asked why everyone was starring at her...wanted to know if she had done something wrong... my oldest son (in his 20's) stood up and said VERY loudly, that it was because no one had ever seen such a beautiful little girl in their life and he was very proud to have her as his little sister!
> 
> The in-laws gave us a couple of stares at first, but after a few minutes of getting to know them, you would have thought everyone had known each other from birth!
> 
> Hubby had prepared all the in-laws ahead of time and warned them that treating them as anything other than our children was not going to be tolerated...so we had no problems.
> 
> We were very lucky in that respect.  My side of the family are biologically related  (to the kids I mean!)...so there was never too much of a problem on that side...I'm afraid if we had had problems like some of you, I would not have been so NICE about it...I am a mama bear where my kids are concerned...there may be bloodshed!!!
> 
> Nini


Oh my goodness, what a GREAT son you have.  I bet you were so proud of him when he stood up in protection of his little sister.  What a sweetie!!!



snubie said:


> He is just adorable!


 Thank you so much!!!



livndisney said:


> Beth, LOVE the pictures!!!!! How cute is he!!!!!
> 
> 
> For anyone who has not met Morgan-what are you waiting for?
> TeresaJoy, Heather Sue and Kristine tell me ALL the time what an "angel" she is.   Guess I should email them the video LOL


 Thanks Cindee!!!  Hey I want to see the sweet angel videos too...I know that is all you have of Morgan!!!!!  (Taylor can't wait to meet her someday)!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Here are my Punk girls Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K was being really goofy


Your girls are just so cute, love the outfits!!!



tricia said:


> I love black and white baby pics.   He is such a cutie, glad he is yours forever now and we get to see pics.


 Thanks Tricia!!!!  I love the black and white ones too!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got a couple of things this morning!
> 
> First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.
> 
> Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!
> 
> Third: I am going to attempt to applique a mickey head!  AHHH...I could use some luck!
> 
> Thanks!  Busy here....check out my ticker!  not enough hours in the day..especially when I work 6-7 hours of the day and have to sleep 7-8 hours too!



Oh no, we will say some prayers for your Dad!!!  Hugs to ya!


----------



## Mirb1214

longaberger_lara said:


> Sounds like a great time to me! I would really love for my yard to look like that too. That shed even needs to be transplanted to North Alabama!!



I never realized you're from AL;  I am too!


----------



## tadamom

Mirb1214 said:


> I never realized you're from AL;  I am too!



Mirb1214....what part of Alabama are you from?  I live in Atlanta now but I am originally from Florence, AL.


----------



## ncmomof2

mama2mulan said:


> I am not looking at the boards for a couple of days and one of my biggest pet peeves gets addressed. I, too, am an adoptive mom. I have two girls adopted from China. You would not believe the comments and reactions that I have gotten from people. Someone actually told me that I wouldn't know how to raise a Chinese child. Because babies are so different all over the world when they are 10 months and 14 months (the ages of my girls when I adopted them). We have been told that we are not "really" their parents. Where are their "real" parents is a question that is asked all the time. We had a baby shower but was told because they weren't really newborns that we didn't need one. When we got back from China both times no one bothered to help us out. Never mind the fact that we were dealing with jetlag, time zone change, sickness, and a terrified baby that was just taken out of the only home they ever knew. Bitter? Yeah. I am pretty bitter about how all of that was handled.
> 
> But worst of all is my inlaws. They have never accepted my children as their grandchildren. They have treated them different since day one. They have 7 other grandchildren who walk on water but mine are barely acknowledged. The final straw was when they just had their 50th wedding anniversary party a month ago and slighted them in front of a group of a 100 people. My FIL went around and introduced the family to everyone there as he was making a speech. He said wonderful things about all the other grandkids but never even said my girls names. He said, "This is Julie (me) and her daughters." That was it. Not my DIL and Sarah and Emily even. So they are done with interacting with my kids. Their loss.
> 
> So please make a big deal out of parents that are adopting and/or fostering. Send them cards. Help them out. Throw a shower. This is a reason to celebrate. Their children are as much "real" as anyone else's kids. Adoptive parents by and large just want to be a family. They don't do it for anything more than to love a child and be loved by that child. I know that was my reason for adopting. I wanted children and this is how I was blessed.
> 
> Ok now stepping off my soapbox.



Wow!  That is so sad!  A friend of mine just adopted a baby boy in March and I got her a very nice gift (if fact MUCH nicer than the gift she got me when I had my baby in April).  And our Sunday school class brought her meals for three weeks.  I am so sorry that your family treated you this way!  Adoption is amazing and you are amazing for opening your arms to your blessed children!


----------



## Mirb1214

tadamom said:


> Mirb1214....what part of Alabama are you from?  I live in Atlanta now but I am originally from Florence, AL.



I live in Anniston.


----------



## angel23321

I need help ladies..and I trust your opinions so...I haven't scheduled a trip since DH and I went in 2000...and all those plans were thrown out the window because we went right after 9/11.  
So..can you comment on my ADR's (I can make ressies on Saturday  and am so unprepared ) and schedule.  

Arrive Fri 11/20 - 8pm flight arrival
Sat 11/21 - Donald Breakfast 8:05 Morning in AK, Hotel in afternoon, Sci-Fi at 5:45 and then Osborne lights
Sun 11/22 - Crystal Palace 8:05, Morning in MK, parade at 3pm??, hotel after parade, Chef Mickey's - 6:30, DTD for shopping
Mon 11/23 - Ohana's 8:05???, Morning in DHS, Hotel in afternoon, Kona's at 5:45 and then MK for spectro/wishes
Tues 11/24 - leave EARLY morning

Let me first tell you that my DD's are EARLY risers. At home on the weekends, they are up by 7am at the very latest. So the early mornings will not be a big deal to them. TIA everyone.


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.



Sue, I pray they get his fevers under control and he gets to come home! 



karebear1 said:


> You can come over ANYTIME! that room is just gonna be waiting for a visitor! Bring Heather too- we'll just have a girls night!
> :



All right! 



karebear1 said:


> I'm going to have some fun this evening. I'm meeting a friend at a gardening place in a little town not to far from here. It's a beautiful farm that they have made into a picturesque (like in- YOU NEVER WANT TO LEAVE THERE- my yard MUST look like this too!) garden/gift place. I'm so excited.! I know.... doesn't sound too exciting does it?  So- I'm gonna take pics of the place and post them for you to see. After I do, I know that more then Teresa will be coming to stay in my guest room!
> 
> Here are a couple pics from their website:



That is gorgeous! I can't help but think what a great spot it would make for taking pictures of outfits! 



kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).



 and thank you for sharing your story with us! I definitely think you need a shirt for your anniversary! 




MinnieVanMom said:


> I am ready to leave as set 7:30 am since it is hours to Pocatello but my mom called and said she can't find 1 of her dogs.  Mom was suppose to watch DS for me today.
> 
> I am going to pack up DS and we are going over to help but with the national forest behind her house and thousands of acres of farm land all around, her beloved dog could be anywhere.
> 
> Mom has 2 black shepards and 4 dauchaunds.  It was the 1 of the shepards and a dog I like very much.
> 
> Until we find the dog I am not going and it just may have to be next Monday before I get the machine.



Oh no April!! I hope you find your Mom's dog quickly and he is ok! That is so nice of you to help her out when you were so excited about getting your machine today. 



livndisney said:


> TeresaJoy, Heather Sue and Kristine tell me ALL the time what an "angel" she is.  Guess I should email them the video LOL



You know I can make up an excuse for ANY of Morgan's behavior so why do you even TRY? 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got a couple of things this morning!
> 
> First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.
> 
> Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!
> 
> Third: I am going to attempt to applique a mickey head!  AHHH...I could use some luck!
> 
> Thanks!  Busy here....check out my ticker!  not enough hours in the day..especially when I work 6-7 hours of the day and have to sleep 7-8 hours too!



I pray your Dad is ok! 
I've never done a pre-trippie, and I am WAAAAY behind on my TR!
Good luck, I've never done hand applique! 



mama2mulan said:


> I am not looking at the boards for a couple of days and one of my biggest pet peeves gets addressed. I, too, am an adoptive mom. I have two girls adopted from China. You would not believe the comments and reactions that I have gotten from people. Someone actually told me that I wouldn't know how to raise a Chinese child. Because babies are so different all over the world when they are 10 months and 14 months (the ages of my girls when I adopted them). We have been told that we are not "really" their parents. Where are their "real" parents is a question that is asked all the time. We had a baby shower but was told because they weren't really newborns that we didn't need one. When we got back from China both times no one bothered to help us out. Never mind the fact that we were dealing with jetlag, time zone change, sickness, and a terrified baby that was just taken out of the only home they ever knew. Bitter? Yeah. I am pretty bitter about how all of that was handled.
> 
> But worst of all is my inlaws. They have never accepted my children as their grandchildren. They have treated them different since day one. They have 7 other grandchildren who walk on water but mine are barely acknowledged. The final straw was when they just had their 50th wedding anniversary party a month ago and slighted them in front of a group of a 100 people. My FIL went around and introduced the family to everyone there as he was making a speech. He said wonderful things about all the other grandkids but never even said my girls names. He said, "This is Julie (me) and her daughters." That was it. Not my DIL and Sarah and Emily even. So they are done with interacting with my kids. Their loss.
> 
> So please make a big deal out of parents that are adopting and/or fostering. Send them cards. Help them out. Throw a shower. This is a reason to celebrate. Their children are as much "real" as anyone else's kids. Adoptive parents by and large just want to be a family. They don't do it for anything more than to love a child and be loved by that child. I know that was my reason for adopting. I wanted children and this is how I was blessed.
> 
> Ok now stepping off my soapbox.




I keep thinking you are Jenny when you post and I get confused!! One of you needs a personalized avatar!!

Wow, that is so very hurtful about your FIL it breaks my heart to hear such things. What are they thinking??? Why would they want to treat you guys that way, does it make them happy??? I doubt it. I just don't get it. 



MouseTriper said:


> Thanks Teresa and thanks for letting me vent throughout.  He is worth it all....!!!



He sure is worth it!! And, you can vent to me anytime! I don't mind a bit!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> You know I can make up an excuse for ANY of Morgan's behavior so why do you even TRY?



Did you see her direct quote yesterday? Explain THAT!!!! LOL


----------



## ollyg

MinnieVanMom said:


> It's 3:41 in the am and I woke up because I am so excited to go and get my new machine!



Which one did you end up getting?  The 750D or 780D?   Hope your Mom's dog is found safe.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Did you see her direct quote yesterday? Explain THAT!!!! LOL



Ummm, I must have missed that, but I'm sure I could figure out what the little angel really meant!


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, I really need to get off the computer, I need to take some pictures of excess Bambi Toille fabric I have.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Ok, I really need to get off the computer, I need to take some pictures of excess Bambi Toille fabric I have.



Oh I love Bambi!  Show those pictures here will ya?  There was the sweetest Babmi dress on  recently, I just couldn't pay that price.  Wanted to though.  Even tried to pick a fight with my DH so I could "make myself feel better" by spending money on DD.  Didn't work though.


----------



## karebear1

angel23321 said:


> I need help ladies..and I trust your opinions so...I haven't scheduled a trip since DH and I went in 2000...and all those plans were thrown out the window because we went right after 9/11.
> So..can you comment on my ADR's (I can make ressies on Saturday  and am so unprepared ) and schedule.
> 
> Arrive Fri 11/20 - 8pm flight arrival
> Sat 11/21 - Donald Breakfast 8:05 Morning in AK, Hotel in afternoon, Sci-Fi at 5:45 and then Osborne lights
> Sun 11/22 - Crystal Palace 8:05, Morning in MK, parade at 3pm??, hotel after parade, Chef Mickey's - 6:30, DTD for shopping
> Mon 11/23 - Ohana's 8:05???, Morning in DHS, Hotel in afternoon, Kona's at 5:45 and then MK for spectro/wishes
> Tues 11/24 - leave EARLY morning
> 
> Let me first tell you that my DD's are EARLY risers. At home on the weekends, they are up by 7am at the very latest. So the early mornings will not be a big deal to them. TIA everyone.



You have 4 character meals scheduled for a 3 day visit.  Any particular reason why?  Where are you staying and how old are your kids??



teresajoy said:


> That is gorgeous! I can't help but think what a great spot it would make for taking pictures of outfits!



HEY!! How'd you get that picture to show up??

It would make a perfect spot for any pics!  I can ahrdly wait to get there and take some pics tonight.

And......really...... you and Heather  should come on over and visit- if you did- you could see Monches Farms in person!


----------



## tricia

Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.





And the close up.


----------



## angel23321

karebear1 said:


> You have 4 character meals scheduled for a 3 day visit.  Any particular reason why?  Where are you staying and how old are your kids??
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!! How'd you get that picture to show up??
> 
> It would make a perfect spot for any pics!  I can ahrdly wait to get there and take some pics tonight.
> 
> And......really...... you and Heather  should come on over and visit- if you did- you could see Monches Farms in person!



I know...that was part of my indecisiveness.  My DD's are 5 and 2 1/2 and we're staying at the Poly.  We want to be at RP so I figure why not already be in the park for the first two days. And DH really wants to do Chef Mickey's (I don't but he doesn't ask for much when planning a vacation..LOL).


----------



## angel23321

tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.



My DD would go crazy for that!! So cute.


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh I love Bambi!  Show those pictures here will ya?  There was the sweetest Babmi dress on  recently, I just couldn't pay that price.  Wanted to though.  Even tried to pick a fight with my DH so I could "make myself feel better" by spending money on DD.  Didn't work though.




I am making a dress out of some of the blue fabrics for a customer and I want to make Lyddie a dress out of the green and pink. I just love this fabric! 









The green is a linen type fabric and the blue is the softest cotton!  I think I'll make Arminda something with the blue too.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

With a 2 and 4-y-o I only get little spurts here and there at the computer.  I'm so sorry that it takes me so long to reply, sometimes.  Anyway, we're all moms here (and a dad, and some aunts and grandmas), so you all understand.



Tinker_ said:


> ANY!  Onto lighter topics!  No new sewing for me other than altering DS's Prince Charming pants (NOT that exciting!) But I can share a few new tie dyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Halloween



Love them!  Will definitely have to try this some time.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ooh, they look like fun. When do you go? Im curious how far they are from restaurants and food court, etc. Will you be trying out the ferry? I wonder if you can take it to POFQ and POR and if so, how long it takes to get there. And I wanna know if it's buggy, are they all on the canal? I read in the Disney Files Magazine they filled in the 10 ft deep swimming pool and made it smaller!



We leave January 7th.  (I need to update my ticker, now that we have exact dates)  We'll be staying in the Tree Houses for the first three days, just so we can give them a try and see if they're for us.  The rest of the time we'll be at our old staple, Shades of Green.  The Tree Houses are right next door to Saratoga Springs, so they're a boat-ride from DTD and buses to the parks.  I'm not looking forward to the transportation part.  Hopefully it will be smooth, but I know that buses can be a pain especially with three small kids and strollers.  I read about the pool, too.  The pool at the Tree Houses actually looks kind of boring and unimpressive.  But people say you can swim at the Saratoga Springs pool, too, which is nicer and has a little kids area.  I'll be sure to do a trip report and tell all about our experience, there.  I hear your concern about bugs.  I know they spray with pesticides very religiously at DW, so hopefully it won't be a problem.  We'll see, though.  That will be the pits if there are many mosquitoes.  



teresajoy said:


> Some people have used CarlaC's Precious Dress pattern and made a top out of it. I don't think the buttons would show though if you did that.
> 
> OOH! The Tree Houses!! Those look so neat!! I can't wait to hear all about it!



Ooh, I like the Precious dress idea, using the bodice for a blouce.  *Anyone have pictures, by any chance???*  I do want to get that pattern, soon.  Maybe that would work....



tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.



It's adorable!  Oh, that's going to be so cute on a little 18-mo. kiddo!  Love that shorts fabric.  I haven't seen that, before.


----------



## WDWAtLast

I am sorry that so many of you that have adopted have had such hurtful experiences.  My good friend and her husband adopted their daughter 6 years ago and while their immediate family was supportive, I know that some friends and family were not.  Hugs to you all.  And while I am sure that most of you adoptive moms may be familiar with it, if any of you have a friend who is adopting, there is a book by Karen Katz called "Over the Moon: An Adoption Tale" that I included in a shower gift to my friend.  Her daughter is 7 now and it is still one of her favorite bedtime stories!

http://www.amazon.com/Over-Moon-Ado...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250705984&sr=8-2


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.



Cute!!

Question for those who have done fabric Coops
I'm sorry to be the official group troublemaker, but:
I had a weird situation today, and while trying to be vague enough, I'm wondering if y'all can tell me if my expectation was wrong.

A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed. 
So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.

So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
TIA


----------



## ncmomof2

angel23321 said:


> I need help ladies..and I trust your opinions so...I haven't scheduled a trip since DH and I went in 2000...and all those plans were thrown out the window because we went right after 9/11.
> So..can you comment on my ADR's (I can make ressies on Saturday  and am so unprepared ) and schedule.
> 
> Arrive Fri 11/20 - 8pm flight arrival
> Sat 11/21 - Donald Breakfast 8:05 Morning in AK, Hotel in afternoon, Sci-Fi at 5:45 and then Osborne lights
> Sun 11/22 - Crystal Palace 8:05, Morning in MK, parade at 3pm??, hotel after parade, Chef Mickey's - 6:30, DTD for shopping
> Mon 11/23 - Ohana's 8:05???, Morning in DHS, Hotel in afternoon, Kona's at 5:45 and then MK for spectro/wishes
> Tues 11/24 - leave EARLY morning
> 
> Let me first tell you that my DD's are EARLY risers. At home on the weekends, they are up by 7am at the very latest. So the early mornings will not be a big deal to them. TIA everyone.




Looks good to me!  The only one I have not done is Ohana.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

ireland_nicole said:


> A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
> On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
> I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
> one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
> Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
> Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
> Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed.
> So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
> She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
> So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.
> 
> So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
> TIA




Ok, I am pretty sure we are in the same group (which will remain nameless)
#1 I think its dumb about paying extra for shipping. 
#2 I would be PO'd too, but I don't really have any help
#3 My last point this is the last time I go in for an order with a group. I mean I understand that we all want to get good prices on things but sometimes its not worth the hassle IMO (That and all the "extra" yrds she wants us to buy is messing up my fabric budget...)


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Question for those who have done fabric Coops
> I'm sorry to be the official group troublemaker, but:
> I had a weird situation today, and while trying to be vague enough, I'm wondering if y'all can tell me if my expectation was wrong.
> 
> A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
> On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
> I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
> one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
> Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
> Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
> Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed.
> So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
> She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
> So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.
> 
> So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
> TIA



I have participate in some co-op and I can't say that it has all been a pleasant experience.  Sometimes, I don't think it is really worth the hassle.

If you don't need the fabric that is arriving as expected, can she hold them until the other one arrives and ship them together?  That way, you won't have to pay extra shipping.


----------



## ireland_nicole

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have participate in some co-op and I can't say that it has all been a pleasant experience.  Sometimes, I don't think it is really worth the hassle.
> 
> If you don't need the fabric that is arriving as expected, can she hold them until the other one arrives and ship them together?  That way, you won't have to pay extra shipping.



Probably, but since it's back to school/fall fabric, I'm guessing getting it in October isn't going to be overly helpful.  Oh well, live and learn I guess.  I'm thinking this unfortunately is probably going to be the end of my coop experience.


----------



## The Real Cinderella

Hiya
I am hoping to try and make my 18 month old a little skirt and t shirt to wear when we are in disney- can anyone point me in the right direction for some lovely material for the skirt and some how or other to incorporate it in to a little applique for the t shirt???


----------



## bclydia

Hi All! I'm way behind.  Not sure I can quote and get caught up.
I've been running my children to bicycle camp all last week and this and found my way into the local Value Village (thrift shop).  I scored a couple of "finds"!!
First, a twin bedsheet with Mickey and friends in construction vehicles, another Mickey sheet and last and perhaps best, a flat twin Mulan sheet that looks brand new.  
I've no idea what I'm going to do with any of it.
Didn't someone say they started a new forum for our swapping?  Perhaps I can find that.  
Oh, and I finished my first Vida.  Fun pattern!!!  I sure miss CarlaC's photos though.  But, I figured it out and once I have the buttons on it, I'll get Eleora to model it and post a picture.  
Anyway, I'm going to try to go back and check out all the stuff that's been posted since last I was here.  I did skim and I love the tie dye shirts I saw!  How fun!  We may need to try those out!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.


Prayers for you and your DH. 


Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.
> 
> I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.


Prayers for you and your Family.


mommyof2princesses said:


> Got a couple of things this morning!
> 
> First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.
> 
> Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!
> 
> Third: I am going to attempt to applique a mickey head!  AHHH...I could use some luck!
> 
> Thanks!  Busy here....check out my ticker!  not enough hours in the day..especially when I work 6-7 hours of the day and have to sleep 7-8 hours too!


Prayers for your Dad
There is a link to my Pre-trip report in my signature(I need to post an update)
Good Luck with the Mickey Head



Mirb1214 said:


> I live in Anniston.


You aren't too far from me.  *I am on the west side of Atlanta in Douglasville*


angel23321 said:


> I need help ladies..and I trust your opinions so...I haven't scheduled a trip since DH and I went in 2000...and all those plans were thrown out the window because we went right after 9/11.
> So..can you comment on my ADR's (I can make ressies on Saturday  and am so unprepared ) and schedule.
> 
> Arrive Fri 11/20 - 8pm flight arrival
> Sat 11/21 - Donald Breakfast 8:05 Morning in AK, Hotel in afternoon, Sci-Fi at 5:45 and then Osborne lights
> Sun 11/22 - Crystal Palace 8:05, Morning in MK, parade at 3pm??, hotel after parade, Chef Mickey's - 6:30, DTD for shopping
> Mon 11/23 - Ohana's 8:05???, Morning in DHS, Hotel in afternoon, Kona's at 5:45 and then MK for spectro/wishes
> Tues 11/24 - leave EARLY morning
> 
> Let me first tell you that my DD's are EARLY risers. At home on the weekends, they are up by 7am at the very latest. So the early mornings will not be a big deal to them. TIA everyone.


 I would try to stay in one park per day you may end up spending a lot of time on the bus.  Are the Osborne lights only on Saturday?  If so I would just stay at DHS all Day Saturday, Do Magic Kingdom on Sunday and then Animal Kingdom on Monday with DTD shopping on Monday evening because Animal Kingdom closes early.  
Magic Kingdom is usually rather crowded on Mondays.  You wouldn't need park hopper tickets this way.  And it looks like you can see SpectroMagic on Sunday.  It will be easy to take the monorail from the Poly to the Magic Kingdom and back to Chef Mickey's.  You can also take a bus from Animal Kingdom to DTD if you decide not to take a break that day.



tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.


I love the Curious George applique!  That fabric is really cute.


----------



## busy mommy

I found this forum several months ago while searching for custom Disney clothes.  I had only sewn one thing in my life, an apron for home ec that fell apart.  But you ladies (and Tom) inspired me.  My mil gave me a sewing machine and I have been sewing every since.  I love it!   I hope one day to be able to do the beautiful work that you all do.
I have a question about a ruffler foot for my machine.  I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  The brother website does not list a ruffler foot for this machine.  It does have a gathering foot, though.  Several sewing machine websites list the sa143 ruffler foot as compatible with my machine.  Do any of you have this machine or know if there is a ruffler foot that I can use?  I am wanting to try a patchwork skirt soon and would love to not have to ruffle everything by hand.
I appreciate any help.  I promise to come back and drool over your beautiful creations, and I will try to learn how to upload pics of some of mine.  If I can learn to sew, maybe I can learn my way around the computer too.  thanks to you all!


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Real Cinderella said:


> Hiya
> I am hoping to try and make my 18 month old a little skirt and t shirt to wear when we are in disney- can anyone point me in the right direction for some lovely material for the skirt and some how or other to incorporate it in to a little applique for the t shirt???



What kind of look are you going for?  There's a great stripwork tutorial in the bookmarks, and Carla C makes amazing patterns too.  As far as applique, one option is a mickey/minnie head applique; they can always be done in a coordinating fabric.  Many of the big stores sell disney licensed fabrics, and of course the famous auction sites sell even more.  Also, quilt shops are fun to look for hard to find boutique fabrics.



bclydia said:


> Hi All! I'm way behind.  Not sure I can quote and get caught up.
> I've been running my children to bicycle camp all last week and this and found my way into the local Value Village (thrift shop).  I scored a couple of "finds"!!
> First, a twin bedsheet with Mickey and friends in construction vehicles, another Mickey sheet and last and perhaps best, a flat twin Mulan sheet that looks brand new.
> I've no idea what I'm going to do with any of it.
> Didn't someone say they started a new forum for our swapping?  Perhaps I can find that.
> Oh, and I finished my first Vida.  Fun pattern!!!  I sure miss CarlaC's photos though.  But, I figured it out and once I have the buttons on it, I'll get Eleora to model it and post a picture.
> Anyway, I'm going to try to go back and check out all the stuff that's been posted since last I was here.  I did skim and I love the tie dye shirts I saw!  How fun!  We may need to try those out!



Can't wait to see the pics; congrats on your "score"!


----------



## ireland_nicole

for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?


----------



## momtoprincess A

Wow you people sure make some beautiful clothes.
I do some sewing for my 8 year old dd with my cheap machine and no serger. I would love to show you some pics but I think I need more posts before I can.

As my dd gets older ~ I'm finding it harder to make things fro her. She's getting picky and sometimes wont wear what I've made her. 
Though she's already telling me how to make her Halloween costume


----------



## tadamom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You aren't too far from me.  *I am on the west side of Atlanta in Douglasville*



I did not know you were in Douglasville, I thought you were on the south side of Atlanta.  Don't know where I got that though.  I have an aunt that lives in Douglasville -- she is the manager at Big Lots.

I don't think I am confusing with someone else on here but have you found another job yet?  What type of preschool were you at?  If I have confused you with someone else...please forgive me!


----------



## tadamom

momtoprincess A said:


> Wow you people sure make some beautiful clothes.
> I do some sewing for my 8 year old dd with my cheap machine and no serger. I would love to show you some pics but I think I need more posts before I can.
> 
> As my dd gets older ~ I'm finding it harder to make things fro her. She's getting picky and sometimes wont wear what I've made her.
> Though she's already telling me how to make her Halloween costume



We would love to see pics.....we don't mind you counting down on each post until you have enough to post pics!


----------



## ireland_nicole

momtoprincess A said:


> Wow you people sure make some beautiful clothes.
> I do some sewing for my 8 year old dd with my cheap machine and no serger. I would love to show you some pics but I think I need more posts before I can.
> 
> As my dd gets older ~ I'm finding it harder to make things fro her. She's getting picky and sometimes wont wear what I've made her.
> Though she's already telling me how to make her Halloween costume



you only need two more; tell us a bit about yourself, where you live, your family, anything... or even the weather, we don't mind.


----------



## msumissa

MouseTriper said:


> First CONGRATULATIONS to your friends on their new twins!!!  I have been thru the legal foster/adopt process twice now. We never knew whether we would get to keep our babies.  For our son, it took 19 months of pure terror and fear that we might not get to keep him.  (His case and the situation is also beyond description and very sad).  We loved him from the moment we held him the very first time.  Our hearts melted and he was OURS no matter how long he stayed in our home physically.  He was our son and we rejoyced to that.
> 
> However, that was not the case with all our family and our friends.  In the beginning, they all said things like well he is not "really" your son.  Which really made me angry, as you might imagine!  Our son never got a baby shower, he never even got a baby card from any of these relatives.  It was not like I was expecting a ton of gifts but a card from his grandparents even, might have been nice.  I have to admit that even after we finally were able to adopt him, NONE of my relatives or my husbands relatives sent a single card welcoming him to family.  I hope I don't sound like an awful person here, but it really hurt my feelings, it still does actually when I think about it.  They treat my children differently than they treat the bio children in our family and that IS JUST WRONG AND MEAN to me.  I refuse to submit my beautiful, loving children to any of that!  My babies are gifts from God and I will treasure them.  I could NOT love them anymore than if I had given birth to them.  They were meant to be mine and they are perfect.
> 
> So I say....if you can,  treat your friend as if those babies are hers NOW and FOREVER.  Do not wait....because their love for those children is real and they are here now.  I know it would have made me feel so wonderful if someone had done something special for my kids when we brought them home.



This just hurts my heart for you and for your children.  To be honest, any family that treated my children by adoption any different than bio children would result in my distancing myself from them.  My twin brother and I were adopted as babies.  To see all the cards my parents received makes me feel so loved.  I know that we are not thought of any differently than my cousins.


----------



## emcreative

We got a new furbaby!






[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...


----------



## emcreative

msumissa said:


> T To be honest, any family that treated my children by adoption any different than bio children would result in my distancing myself from them.


That's what we have had to do.  It's heartbreaking.  I hate that my kids don't have aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, etc like they should.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> HEY!! How'd you get that picture to show up??
> 
> It would make a perfect spot for any pics!  I can ahrdly wait to get there and take some pics tonight.
> 
> And......really...... you and Heather  should come on over and visit- if you did- you could see Monches Farms in person!


I put the little image thingies around it! 

That place really looks amazing! 



tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.



I'm really liking that!!! Great job! 


Rebecuberduber said:


> Ooh, I like the Precious dress idea, using the bodice for a blouce.  *Anyone have pictures, by any chance???*  I do want to get that pattern, soon.  Maybe that would work....
> 
> 
> 
> It's adorable!  Oh, that's going to be so cute on a little 18-mo. kiddo!  Love that shorts fabric.  I haven't seen that, before.



I know Cathy made one, try checking the Photobucket account or YCMT in the "I made this" section. And, Eyore4ever made one too I believe. 





The Real Cinderella said:


> Hiya
> I am hoping to try and make my 18 month old a little skirt and t shirt to wear when we are in disney- can anyone point me in the right direction for some lovely material for the skirt and some how or other to incorporate it in to a little applique for the t shirt???



Etsy is a good place to look for some fabric, especially if you want something a little different. 



busy mommy said:


> I found this forum several months ago while searching for custom Disney clothes.  I had only sewn one thing in my life, an apron for home ec that fell apart.  But you ladies (and Tom) inspired me.  My mil gave me a sewing machine and I have been sewing every since.  I love it!   I hope one day to be able to do the beautiful work that you all do.
> I have a question about a ruffler foot for my machine.  I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  The brother website does not list a ruffler foot for this machine.  It does have a gathering foot, though.  Several sewing machine websites list the sa143 ruffler foot as compatible with my machine.  Do any of you have this machine or know if there is a ruffler foot that I can use?  I am wanting to try a patchwork skirt soon and would love to not have to ruffle everything by hand.
> I appreciate any help.  I promise to come back and drool over your beautiful creations, and I will try to learn how to upload pics of some of mine.  If I can learn to sew, maybe I can learn my way around the computer too.  thanks to you all!



I don't know that I'd put a ruffler foot on an embroidery machine.  It is kind of hard on the machine.  You could try the tnsion tightening method for ruffling. I think it may be in the first post and it's in the bookmarks. 



momtoprincess A said:


> Wow you people sure make some beautiful clothes.
> I do some sewing for my 8 year old dd with my cheap machine and no serger. I would love to show you some pics but I think I need more posts before I can.
> 
> As my dd gets older ~ I'm finding it harder to make things fro her. She's getting picky and sometimes wont wear what I've made her.
> Though she's already telling me how to make her Halloween costume



 An 8 year old isn't too old for customs, don't let her try to tell you different!!  My 11 year old still loves me to make things for her.


----------



## CastleCreations

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Elisa..I am so glad that I finally had the courage to ask if you were from the disboards!  I really didn't want to embarrass myself in case I got the wrong person, but I don't think anyone can mistaken Ireland in her pretty bows, and custom dress!!   My dd loves her dress!
> 
> What a great pictures with "Brent"..does he know that he is now famous! LOL
> 
> The kitty is really cute!



I was just thinking about you and wondering if you made it home yet. Your kids are SOOOO cute! I wish I paid more attention to the boards and met up with you all sooner. 
I warned "Brent" that his picture would have to be posted on the Dis...he just laughed about it.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tadamom said:


> I did not know you were in Douglasville, I thought you were on the south side of Atlanta.  Don't know where I got that though.  I have an aunt that lives in Douglasville -- she is the manager at Big Lots.
> 
> I don't think I am confusing with someone else on here but have you found another job yet?  What type of preschool were you at?  If I have confused you with someone else...please forgive me!



Nope, I am in Douglasville.  I have been here since 1993 so I have seen it explode with growth.  Anyways, to make a long story short my SIL shouldn't have told me that I wasn't going to have a job.  More kids enrolled and now I have a three year old class on Tuesdays and Thursdays and I can fill in for teachers who are absent.  Are you on facebook?


----------



## 3huskymom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Got a couple of things this morning!
> 
> Second:  I want to write up a pre-trip report.  I have never done it, and need some examples!  So, would you send me links to your pre- trip reports!  I need to get started!


I didn't do a pre-trip report but I am hard at work on my  trip report. Here's a link to my blog


ireland_nicole said:


> for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?


I hope it's not the same one I'm in. I've had no trouble with that one so  far.


----------



## momtoprincess A

ireland_nicole said:


> you only need two more; tell us a bit about yourself, where you live, your family, anything... or even the weather, we don't mind.



OK ~ let's see, I live on the west coast of Canada and have never been to Disneyworld.
I have been to Disneyland 5 times in my 40 something years. The last time was 2 years ago for my kids first time. My parents took us down in their 30+ year old Motorhome with no ac.in Aug. We had a good time at Disney but the heat was aweful and there was no where to go to get out of it.
My kids are dying for me to take them back and stay in a hotel.

I'm going to school next month to become a teaching assistant and I'm hoping once I get a job and pay down some bills ~ that we will be able to take them back. (or maybe even Disneyworld)

I have to stay away from fabric stores because I buy too much and don't get around to using it. I have banned myself from going in until I use up what I have in my closet.


----------



## jham

ibesue said:


> Again, not caught it by any means, but wanted to update you all on my DH's hospital adventure.  We are now on Day 5.  He may come home tomorrow!!  He had another CAT scan late last night where they found his organs around where the gall bladder was were all swollen.  They put him on heavy duty antibiotics today and said he may be going home tomorrow.  But late this afternoon, he got really sick again and his fever shot back up.  Hopefully this is something they expected and he will still be able to come home tomorrow.
> 
> If only I hadn't left my laptop at my DD's house.  If I had it I would be all caught up from all the hours sitting in his hospital room!  I am looking forward to catching up on all I have missed.
> 
> Again, thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.  They really mean a lot to me.



Glad to hear (on facebook) that he's home! 



livndisney said:


> Beth, LOVE the pictures!!!!! How cute is he!!!!!
> 
> Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> On the race issue- I get what you are saying. My family is from a little town called (get this) White lake. Sooooo change is not something they were prepared for LOL  (But hey someone has to shake things up every 100 years or so!). But since I adopted, my cousin is fostering a child of another race, another cousin Married a boy from another country. So we are slowly making progress LOL.  (My dad still can't order mexican food , but he will eat it!)
> 
> And to ANYONE who thinks I am "wonderful" for adopting.........
> 
> Come on people! You have MET me-you KNOW better
> My reasons for adopting were/are my own. I wanted a child. I didn't do it for financial reasons or to be part of a "trend" (where everyone has one-yess I have heard people say that). I wanted a child. I knew the minute I saw her picture that THIS was the child. (ok I knew but I was scared and tried to talk myself out of it LOL). But the first time I saw that little face in person........
> 
> And if you ask Morgan, she will tell SHE adopted us.
> 
> (For anyone who has not met me-yes I do try and have a sense of humor when it comes to adoption. But I am Momma bear if I think for one second you are being negative or nosy. I have shut down total strangers and family members with my mouth. I have only been truly hurt by comments once and that was earlier this year. And I walked away from the situation, because Morgan was standing right there and heard and saw the whole thing.
> The whole thing was totally unexpected.
> 
> For anyone who has not met Morgan-what are you waiting for?
> TeresaJoy, Heather Sue and Kristine tell me ALL the time what an "angel" she is.   Guess I should email them the video LOL



Hey, I've met Morgan and I also KNOW she is an angel! Love that girl!



mama2mulan said:


> I am not looking at the boards for a couple of days and one of my biggest pet peeves gets addressed. I, too, am an adoptive mom. I have two girls adopted from China. You would not believe the comments and reactions that I have gotten from people. Someone actually told me that I wouldn't know how to raise a Chinese child. Because babies are so different all over the world when they are 10 months and 14 months (the ages of my girls when I adopted them). We have been told that we are not "really" their parents. Where are their "real" parents is a question that is asked all the time. We had a baby shower but was told because they weren't really newborns that we didn't need one. When we got back from China both times no one bothered to help us out. Never mind the fact that we were dealing with jetlag, time zone change, sickness, and a terrified baby that was just taken out of the only home they ever knew. Bitter? Yeah. I am pretty bitter about how all of that was handled.
> 
> But worst of all is my inlaws. They have never accepted my children as their grandchildren. They have treated them different since day one. They have 7 other grandchildren who walk on water but mine are barely acknowledged. The final straw was when they just had their 50th wedding anniversary party a month ago and slighted them in front of a group of a 100 people. My FIL went around and introduced the family to everyone there as he was making a speech. He said wonderful things about all the other grandkids but never even said my girls names. He said, "This is Julie (me) and her daughters." That was it. Not my DIL and Sarah and Emily even. So they are done with interacting with my kids. Their loss.



WHAT???  Sorry, just mortified.  Seriously.  These people that don't get adoption just wow, I just don't know what to say.  

Speaking of adoption, I used to work for AT&T.  My first baby died at birth and they were trying to tell me that I didn't need maternity leave because I didn't have a newborn at home to take care of.   I was a total zombie.  My Dr. pretty much straightened that one out for me so I did end up with my leave.   A year or so later I'm in the HR office again discussing my options.  We were approved for adoption and just waiting for the placement of a baby.  They tell me "you can't have maternity leave because you didn't actually give birth."  What?  Is it for giving birth or taking care of a baby, get your story straight AT&T.  I was so mad!  



Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh I love Bambi!  Show those pictures here will ya?  There was the sweetest Babmi dress on  recently, I just couldn't pay that price.  Wanted to though.  Even tried to pick a fight with my DH so I could "make myself feel better" by spending money on DD.  Didn't work though.



  I totally do that.  Nothing is more justified than revenge shopping...



tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.



really cute!




ireland_nicole said:


> for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?



 but sorry you had such a bad experience!  Makes me glad I've never tried to buy in a coop.


----------



## 3huskymom

I am going to start working on shorts sets for the two boys we have gives for right now. Would you use a mickey cutie applique on a shirt for an 8 year old? I am going to pair it with mickey print shorts.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...



How about Megara?  Then she's both Disney and mythology related; pluss, they both involve being stuck in the underworld w/ Hades



momtoprincess A said:


> OK ~ let's see, I live on the west coast of Canada and have never been to Disneyworld.
> I have been to Disneyland 5 times in my 40 something years. The last time was 2 years ago for my kids first time. My parents took us down in their 30+ year old Motorhome with no ac.in Aug. We had a good time at Disney but the heat was aweful and there was no where to go to get out of it.
> My kids are dying for me to take them back and stay in a hotel.
> 
> I'm going to school next month to become a teaching assistant and I'm hoping once I get a job and pay down some bills ~ that we will be able to take them back. (or maybe even Disneyworld)
> 
> I have to stay away from fabric stores because I buy too much and don't get around to using it. I have banned myself from going in until I use up what I have in my closet.



You're a better woman than I; I keep saying I'm gonna use up my stash, but can't seem to stay out of stores.



3huskymom said:


> I am going to start working on shorts sets for the two boys we have gives for right now. Would you use a mickey cutie applique on a shirt for an 8 year old? I am going to pair it with mickey print shorts.



hmmmm; I love the mickey shorts idea; My 7 y/o would like the mickey cutie, but he's still into most of the preschool stuff.  A girl would love it; honestly, I think it would depend on the 8 y/o; some boys get "grown up" too quickly kwim?  If you're stuck, a mickey head works for any age.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,
I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.

I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.

It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.

Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.

Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



No problem, prayers said.  I'm just as close to my doggies too, since my kids are grown.  My 6 year old male dog has been sick for a year now.  We almost lost him and have had a lot of scares with his low platelet counts.  I hope she finds her or can at least get some closure.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm so, so, sorry.  It's not trivial, it's a serious loss when you lose a beloved pet.  I am praying that he finds his way home safely.


----------



## ollyg

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



I will keep you and your mom in my prayers.  I hope she comes home safely.  Please don't give up hope.


----------



## NaeNae

QUESTION?????

I'm going to put a ruffle on the bottom of a jean skirt.  Can I just sew the ruffle on, flip it down and top stitch it or do I need to cut the thick existing hem off first.


----------



## princessmom29

Question to whoever made the red and black Ohana outfit can I case you??? I just found red and black hibiscus print at hawaiian fabric.com for a reasonable price ($5.95/yrd) and I absolutely LOVED that dress!!!


----------



## princessmom29

NaeNae said:


> QUESTION?????
> 
> I'm going to put a ruffle on the bottom of a jean skirt.  Can I just sew the ruffle on, flip it down and top stitch it or do I need to cut the thick existing hem off first.



When I add them to jeans I cut the hem off b/c it is too bulky. I have never done a skirt.


----------



## karebear1

ireland_nicole said:


> for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?




GOOOOSH!!!  You're such a TROUBLEMAKER!!!  I think you might have to be my new best friend!!!    



busy mommy said:


> I found this forum several months ago while searching for custom Disney clothes.  I had only sewn one thing in my life, an apron for home ec that fell apart.  But you ladies (and Tom) inspired me.  My mil gave me a sewing machine and I have been sewing every since.  I love it!   I hope one day to be able to do the beautiful work that you all do.
> I have a question about a ruffler foot for my machine.  I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  The brother website does not list a ruffler foot for this machine.  It does have a gathering foot, though.  Several sewing machine websites list the sa143 ruffler foot as compatible with my machine.  Do any of you have this machine or know if there is a ruffler foot that I can use?  I am wanting to try a patchwork skirt soon and would love to not have to ruffle everything by hand.
> I appreciate any help.  I promise to come back and drool over your beautiful creations, and I will try to learn how to upload pics of some of mine.  If I can learn to sew, maybe I can learn my way around the computer too.  thanks to you all!



WELCOME...  we can hardly wait to see what you've done!



momtoprincess A said:


> Wow you people sure make some beautiful clothes.
> I do some sewing for my 8 year old dd with my cheap machine and no serger. I would love to show you some pics but I think I need more posts before I can.
> 
> As my dd gets older ~ I'm finding it harder to make things fro her. She's getting picky and sometimes wont wear what I've made her.
> Though she's already telling me how to make her Halloween costume



You're at 10 posts kiddo............... NOW LET'S SEE THOSE PICS! 



emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...



No name ideas...  but it sure looks like those girls are madly in love with that little kitty!



emcreative said:


> That's what we have had to do.  It's heartbreaking.  I hate that my kids don't have aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, etc like they should.



Well- you're kids have lots of Aunts and even an Uncle now!  Once you're in this group- your family! OHANA!!!



teresajoy said:


> I put the little image thingies around it!
> 
> That place really looks amazing!



You're such a smart girl! I never woulda thought of that!  I'll post more pics tomrrow- I have a SPECIAL ONE FOR HEATHER -so will you make sure she comes out to play tomorrow??? PLEEEEEASE????



jham said:


> Glad to hear (on facebook) that he's home!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I've met Morgan and I also KNOW she is an angel! Love that girl!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???  Sorry, just mortified.  Seriously.  These people that don't get adoption just wow, I just don't know what to say.
> 
> Speaking of adoption, I used to work for AT&T.  My first baby died at birth and they were trying to tell me that I didn't need maternity leave because I didn't have a newborn at home to take care of.   I was a total zombie.  My Dr. pretty much straightened that one out for me so I did end up with my leave.   A year or so later I'm in the HR office again discussing my options.  We were approved for adoption and just waiting for the placement of a baby.  They tell me "you can't have maternity leave because you didn't actually give birth."  What?  Is it for giving birth or taking care of a baby, get your story straight AT&T.  I was so mad!



That is one messed up company jeanne. 




MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



Doggies are family too-  saying prayers he's found safely.  Try not to worry too much........He's probably off romancing some cute poodle


----------



## bentleygirl22

I'm done with minnie dots outfit..









































Sorry for so many photos..... thanks for letting me share..


----------



## princessmom29

bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many photos..... thanks for letting me share..



Sooo cute!!!!


----------



## msumissa

I said a prayer to St. Anthony and St. Francis for your Mom's Dog.  I hope she comes home soon!


----------



## momtoprincess A

bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many photos..... thanks for letting me share..





Oh my gosh that outfit is adorable!
So is your dd.


----------



## Mirb1214

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You aren't too far from me.  *I am on the west side of Atlanta in Douglasville*
> 
> .



Ok, you've got to tell me where you buy your fabric at.  I drive to JoAnn's in Douglasville but is there anywhere else good?


----------



## livndisney

Jham

 I am so sorry you had to deal with clueless HR people. I would like to tell you that it has gotten better....I was told that if I went to China, I would be fired by my Manager.  I walked out and called a lawyer. FMLA guarantees certain protection (and imposed fines to anyone who violates it)


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?


----------



## Tweevil

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.



I am sending my blessings and hope you find the puppy safe.  I think animals are a meaningful part of the family, sometimes more loving that certain "outlaws", kwim?


----------



## busy mommy

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I will play with the tension on my machine tomorrow and try to learn to gather that way.  I have learned so much just by reading this thread.  I hope to learn my way around here so.  I will try to get to ten posts soon and have my dh help me post pictures this weekend.


----------



## ireland_nicole

princessmom29 said:


> Question to whoever made the red and black Ohana outfit can I case you??? I just found red and black hibiscus print at hawaiian fabric.com for a reasonable price ($5.95/yrd) and I absolutely LOVED that dress!!!



Miranda made the dress; but they're at WDW now, so I don't think she can answer you.  She's always been happy to have people CASE her stuff, though.  Just wanted to let you know why she might not answer at the minute.



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many photos..... thanks for letting me share..


You are not allowed to apologize for too many photos; it's in the rules.  I knew the outfit would be cute, but it looks even better than I expected; it's really, really super cute!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?


That is sooooooo sweet!  And your son has a great sense of color and pattern.  Maybe the next Tom?  I think it would be adorable!


----------



## twob4him

NaeNae said:


> QUESTION?????
> 
> I'm going to put a ruffle on the bottom of a jean skirt.  Can I just sew the ruffle on, flip it down and top stitch it or do I need to cut the thick existing hem off first.



*Kathy* - When I attach a ruffle the seam allowance is about 3/8" for me. I zig zag the raw edge (you could serge it if you have a serger) and I press the seam allowance up towards the skirt (away from the ruffle). I flip the outfit over to the right side, lengthen my stitch length and put in matching thread and top stitch on the skirt 1/8" above the seam. It catches the seam allowance underneath which gives it body and holds the weight of the ruffle!!! Top stitching the seam allowance makes all the difference in my opinion!!! Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## Tweevil

Can I ask you guys a question related to fostering and adoption?  If you go the fostering route how do you handle the natural parents?  Do the children have them?  

I looked into these before because I can't have any more children and came to the determination that I couldn't do it right now.  

I have seen first hand how fostering can be a heart breaking process (nat parents come back into the picture and want the child back) and I have (in my mind) thought that I can't go that avenue because the way I am.  If a child is in need for whatever reason and I get attached I would be damned if anyone who previously neglected/hurt or did anything to put a child in that place would get them back.   Adoption required a large financial retainer that I wasn't able to pay for a variety of reasons (I am single parent right now & taking care of Mom).

I give you guys all the credit in the world for adopting/fostering children.  Anyone who denies a child because of their ethnicity or who birthed them are the people who really lose out.  I feel bad for them and what they are missing.

Anyhoo... how did you guys connect with your children?  Was it fostering or adoption?  If this is too personal, forgive me -


----------



## princessmom29

ireland_nicole said:


> Miranda made the dress; but they're at WDW now, so I don't think she can answer you.  She's always been happy to have people CASE her stuff, though.  Just wanted to let you know why she might not answer at the minute.
> 
> 
> You are not allowed to apologize for too many photos; it's in the rules.  I knew the outfit would be cute, but it looks even better than I expected; it's really, really super cute!
> 
> That is sooooooo sweet!  And your son has a great sense of color and pattern.  Maybe the next Tom?  I think it would be adorable!



Thanks so much. I have been MIA for a while with school starting, but I did drive by and see it, but  icouldn't for the life of me remeber who had done it or find it!


----------



## Rymer

Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!




  Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## bclydia

ireland_nicole said:


> for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?



Oh no!  That's terrible. It should always be okay to ask questions.  You certainly weren't disrespectful of the coop, I didn't think.
Hope it's not the one I am a part of!!



emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...



Archimedes -it's the name of the owl from the Sword in the Stone.  I just think it would be a great name for a cat.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



Of course we'll pray for your Mom.  Losing a pet is heartbreaking.



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is really cute! Love it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!



Have you been to the Aquarium before???


----------



## Stephres

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?



I used black with hot pink dots for the bow so I have good taste according to your son, yay!






Praying that the dog is found, how heartbreaking.

This little minnie outfit came out great! Your daughter is so cute posing, like her showing off the butt.

When I do ruffles I cut off the hem of jeans because I think it might break my cheap old machine, lol!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tweevil said:


> Can I ask you guys a question related to fostering and adoption?  If you go the fostering route how do you handle the natural parents?  Do the children have them?
> 
> I looked into these before because I can't have any more children and came to the determination that I couldn't do it right now.
> 
> I have seen first hand how fostering can be a heart breaking process (nat parents come back into the picture and want the child back) and I have (in my mind) thought that I can't go that avenue because the way I am.  If a child is in need for whatever reason and I get attached I would be damned if anyone who previously neglected/hurt or did anything to put a child in that place would get them back.   Adoption required a large financial retainer that I wasn't able to pay for a variety of reasons (I am single parent right now & taking care of Mom).
> 
> I give you guys all the credit in the world for adopting/fostering children.  Anyone who denies a child because of their ethnicity or who birthed them are the people who really lose out.  I feel bad for them and what they are missing.
> 
> Anyhoo... how did you guys connect with your children?  Was it fostering or adoption?  If this is too personal, forgive me -




If you are fostering, most likely the children will still have visits with the biological parents.  In Mass, they visit at least once per week for the most part.  You will not have to supervise the visits- the social worker assigned to the kids and their parents will do that.  

Some foster parents go into it hoping to adopt.  Here in Mass, a child needs to be placed for 6 months with a family prior to an adoption.  Some foster parents just foster while the children need to be in care.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner








New box at home




New machine




All the sewing machines













We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.


----------



## livndisney

Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!



That is not nuts, that is normal around here


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.


I'm so sorry!  Hope you find her soon!



tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.


That came out great!!!



emcreative said:


> That's what we have had to do.  It's heartbreaking.  I hate that my kids don't have aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, etc like they should.


I just don't understand people.  When I was 6 my Dad had a massive heart attack and died at 42.  My Mom was 36 with 6 children (I am the youngest).  My blind 90 year old Grandfather lived with us.  He couldn't understand why his son died and not him.  None of my Dad's 9 or do siblings would take him in.  My Mom got a job as a school bus driver so she could go home in the middle of the day and take care of him.  He lived with us until his death at 96 years.  When he died he left something like $500 to each of his children and the "extra" something like $2,000 to my Mom.  They were furious.  She was only and "in-law".  That was the last I saw of any of my Aunts & Uncles or cousins.  I still don't understand it.



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..


So cute!  Love it!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?


That sounds so cute!



Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!


Did noone warn you?  Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## momtoprincess A

OK you asked for it.
I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!




If this helps you feel less nuts, I have customs for any concerts the kids attend and ones for hershey park.


----------



## tanyaandallie

mama2mulan said:


> I am not looking at the boards for a couple of days and one of my biggest pet peeves gets addressed. I, too, am an adoptive mom. I have two girls adopted from China. You would not believe the comments and reactions that I have gotten from people. Someone actually told me that I wouldn't know how to raise a Chinese child. Because babies are so different all over the world when they are 10 months and 14 months (the ages of my girls when I adopted them). We have been told that we are not "really" their parents. Where are their "real" parents is a question that is asked all the time. We had a baby shower but was told because they weren't really newborns that we didn't need one. When we got back from China both times no one bothered to help us out. Never mind the fact that we were dealing with jetlag, time zone change, sickness, and a terrified baby that was just taken out of the only home they ever knew. Bitter? Yeah. I am pretty bitter about how all of that was handled.
> 
> But worst of all is my inlaws. They have never accepted my children as their grandchildren. They have treated them different since day one. They have 7 other grandchildren who walk on water but mine are barely acknowledged. The final straw was when they just had their 50th wedding anniversary party a month ago and slighted them in front of a group of a 100 people. My FIL went around and introduced the family to everyone there as he was making a speech. He said wonderful things about all the other grandkids but never even said my girls names. He said, "This is Julie (me) and her daughters." That was it. Not my DIL and Sarah and Emily even. So they are done with interacting with my kids. Their loss.
> 
> So please make a big deal out of parents that are adopting and/or fostering. Send them cards. Help them out. Throw a shower. This is a reason to celebrate. Their children are as much "real" as anyone else's kids. Adoptive parents by and large just want to be a family. They don't do it for anything more than to love a child and be loved by that child. I know that was my reason for adopting. I wanted children and this is how I was blessed.
> 
> Ok now stepping off my soapbox.




WOW.  I don't post here often but just had to say I'm so sorry that your in laws are the way they are and that you didn't get the support you wanted and needed when you brought your girls home.   That makes me so sad!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Awww, prayers to those who need them and I hope mom finds her dog ok.  I know how scary that can be.

I lost my multi-quote too.    I think I am just tired from working/running errands/sewing/etc.

DH finished some photos so I thought I would post them before I forgot.  We went to the Bristol Renaissance Fair the other weekend.  DH and I used to go a lot when we were dating.  It's bigger now and much more expen$ive.     Chloe wore her Disney pink petti and I made her the reversible corset top.  I love this top because:

1.  It was easy and quick.
2.  It looked really cute with or without a shirt under it (it was raining when we first got there).
3.  Most important -  Chloe loved it and asked me to make more of them.

Here's a mini tr:

One of the first people we met was the village idiot.  "I'm the village idiot, not a clown.  Clowns are trained, I'm just stupid."  DS thought that was funny.






One mud guy:






Tipping another mud guy:






The guy who eats mud:






The Swordfight Guys - Can you say Miguel and Tulio from The Road to El Dorado?  They were so like them.






All of the characters called Chloe a fairy.  She brought a wand from home and actually carried it all day.  They had her do magic and really interacted with her.
















DS took this photo of her:






We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL

I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.


----------



## emcreative

I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!






(It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)


----------



## MommyBoo!

emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)



That applique looks fantastic!  And I love those fabrics.


----------



## emcreative

MommyBoo! said:


> That applique looks fantastic!  And I love those fabrics.



Thanks, it was my first attempt at appliquing with my sewing machine.


----------



## MouseTriper

tricia said:


> Got the Curious George applique done to match the Pyjama pants I showed you on Monday.  It is my most complex applique so far, and this is on an 18mos size shirt, so those pieces are little   Anyway, I am not all that happy with one of the eyes, and one of the paws, but overall I am pleased.  With a little more practice I think I will do OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up.


 Okay this is seriously cute!!  I love it!



WDWAtLast said:


> I am sorry that so many of you that have adopted have had such hurtful experiences.  My good friend and her husband adopted their daughter 6 years ago and while their immediate family was supportive, I know that some friends and family were not.  Hugs to you all.  And while I am sure that most of you adoptive moms may be familiar with it, if any of you have a friend who is adopting, there is a book by Karen Katz called "Over the Moon: An Adoption Tale" that I included in a shower gift to my friend.  Her daughter is 7 now and it is still one of her favorite bedtime stories!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Over-Moon-Ado...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250705984&sr=8-2


Aww thanks so much for the link to that book!



msumissa said:


> This just hurts my heart for you and for your children.  To be honest, any family that treated my children by adoption any different than bio children would result in my distancing myself from them.  My twin brother and I were adopted as babies.  To see all the cards my parents received makes me feel so loved.  I know that we are not thought of any differently than my cousins.


That is exactly what I have done...totally distanced ourselves from those people.  Awww, I love it that you guys have all those cards.  We received one single card and it was from a friend.  Makes me sad. 




emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...


So cute!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.


Awww saying a prayer for you and your mom and that her dog will be found!  



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Aww that turned out so cute.  Your DD is a cutie too!



Stephres said:


> I used black with hot pink dots for the bow so I have good taste according to your son, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying that the dog is found, how heartbreaking.
> 
> This little minnie outfit came out great! Your daughter is so cute posing, like her showing off the butt.
> 
> When I do ruffles I cut off the hem of jeans because I think it might break my cheap old machine, lol!


Awww how cute Steph...love the hat too!



lovesdumbo said:


> I just don't understand people.  When I was 6 my Dad had a massive heart attack and died at 42.  My Mom was 36 with 6 children (I am the youngest).  My blind 90 year old Grandfather lived with us.  He couldn't understand why his son died and not him.  None of my Dad's 9 or do siblings would take him in.  My Mom got a job as a school bus driver so she could go home in the middle of the day and take care of him.  He lived with us until his death at 96 years.  When he died he left something like $500 to each of his children and the "extra" something like $2,000 to my Mom.  They were furious.  She was only and "in-law".  That was the last I saw of any of my Aunts & Uncles or cousins.  I still don't understand it.


 Awww I am so sorry to hear about your Dad.  I can't believe his siblings did nothing to help their own father, and then get mad over money. Oh that is so irritating to me.  I have an aunt who's kids are all divided now that their mom passed away...and a lot of it has to do with money.  So sad, I just don't understand people like that either!!  Your Mom sounds like a wonderful, strong, caring person!!!  



momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.


Aww so cute!!! 



MommyBoo! said:


> DS took this photo of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL
> 
> I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.


 What a great picture!!  Looks like you had lots of fun!!


----------



## Adi12982

bclydia said:


> Hi All! I'm way behind.  Not sure I can quote and get caught up.
> I've been running my children to bicycle camp all last week and this and found my way into the local Value Village (thrift shop).  I scored a couple of "finds"!!
> First, a twin bedsheet with Mickey and friends in construction vehicles, another Mickey sheet and last and perhaps best, a flat twin Mulan sheet that looks brand new.
> I've no idea what I'm going to do with any of it.
> Didn't someone say they started a new forum for our swapping?  Perhaps I can find that.
> Oh, and I finished my first Vida.  Fun pattern!!!  I sure miss CarlaC's photos though.  But, I figured it out and once I have the buttons on it, I'll get Eleora to model it and post a picture.
> Anyway, I'm going to try to go back and check out all the stuff that's been posted since last I was here.  I did skim and I love the tie dye shirts I saw!  How fun!  We may need to try those out!


We started a yahoo group - request to join and let me know your Dis username when you do: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



Prayers being said that she can find her fur baby and for your mom's comfort.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been lurking for a good while. Everything posted has just been too adorable. Please know that goes for everything posted by everyone. I have been praying for everyone who has needed them. I have been quite busy running back and forth helping my grandparents. My grandma has Alzheimer's and my grandpa is the one who normally takes care of her. He does the cooking, the cleaning and makes sure she gets things done right. Well he had neck surgery last Monday and can not do anything that he would normally be doing. My mom was supposed to come down and help, but her DH was diagnosed with Metastatic Cancer. So I am helping out until my grandpa is better.
> 
> I did want to say something about the adoption thing. I think it is awful that some of you have had bad experiences with members of your family. What you did was the most loving and selfless thing you could have done. You should be celebrated daily for giving these children a loving, safe home when they did not have one. The people who have not welcomed these children into their lives should be ashamed and well it is their loss not yours. Keep up the good work.


I'll be saying a prayer for you and your family.  So much at once - when it rains it really pors doesn't it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> I used black with hot pink dots for the bow so I have good taste according to your son, yay!


Cute!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New box at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sewing machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.


I'm so esited for you; and I might even be a little bit helpful soon.  I'm taking a class next Friday that's all specifically on what stabilizers to use; the best way to embroider on knit, towling, canvas and what to do with the unhoopable; the best part is, they call it the advanced embroidery class they said I knew too much for the basic- hmm, all I can say is, it must be reaaaaaaaaallllllly basic


momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.


I love it!  That fabric is great!


MommyBoo! said:


> Awww, prayers to those who need them and I hope mom finds her dog ok.  I know how scary that can be.
> 
> I lost my multi-quote too.    I think I am just tired from working/running errands/sewing/etc.
> 
> DH finished some photos so I thought I would post them before I forgot.  We went to the Bristol Renaissance Fair the other weekend.  DH and I used to go a lot when we were dating.  It's bigger now and much more expen$ive.     Chloe wore her Disney pink petti and I made her the reversible corset top.  I love this top because:
> 
> 1.  It was easy and quick.
> 2.  It looked really cute with or without a shirt under it (it was raining when we first got there).
> 3.  Most important -  Chloe loved it and asked me to make more of them.
> 
> Here's a mini tr:
> 
> 
> DS took this photo of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL
> 
> I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.



Thanks for sharing that; looks like fun; Sure looked like y'all had a great time!!  Love the top.



emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)



That is great!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, and I thought of a few more good cat names:
Aristotle; I think it has a nice ring to it., or Orion, 

other Disney names incl. Bagheera, simba, tigerlily, figaro, rajah, black pearl, sassy, Elias, Mufasa, Merlin 

or Harry Potter: Ravenclaw

(I admit, some of these I googled- but they're good)


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)



Fantastic job Marah. That looks so wonderful.  I love the bubble fabrics.


----------



## emcreative

So what do the ladies and Tom think of this schedule for our trip (keeping in mind the opportunities for cute customs, of course!  Though I'm not sure if some of these will be year round, and we might have to change up some days for the Very Merry party and things...

*Sat:* Travel day                             
Dinner: Spirit of Aloha OR Ohana dinner

*Sun:* DHS
Breakfast: Hollywood and Vine (Playhouse Disney)
Lunch: Open
Dinner: 50's Primetime

*Monday:* Magic Kingdom
Breakfast: Crystal Palace
Lunch: CRT
Dinner: Open (Very Merry Christmas Party)

*Tuesday:* Animal Kingdom
Breakfast: Tusker House
Lunch: Open
Dinner: Open- Perhaps CRT
*
Wednesday:* Epcot
Breakfast: 1900 Park 
Lunch: Le Cellier
Dinner: Garden Grill

*Thursday:* DHS
Breakfast: Open
Lunch: Sci Fi
Dinner: Brown Derby

*Friday*: Open for various activities
Breakfast: Chef Mickey
Lunch: (various, since Hannah will do Alice Tea, Lizzie will go to the mouse club and Emmy and The Husband will either swim with dolphins or do the snuba with the fish)
Dinner: Le Chefs de France

*Saturday:* Magic Kingdom
Breakfast: Open
Lunch: Open (maybe Tony's?)
Dinner: 1900 Park

*Sunday:* Last Day
Breakfast: Ohana
Lunch: Open

I would love to hear ideas and suggestions!  And if you think it's crazy that I have started thinking about meals already, the girls and I are already thinking clothes.  Of course Hannah alone could probably fund another trip with what she wants.  She fell in love with a Disneyland parade dress (where the $70 fabric came from), and stumbled on me looking at Mom2RTK's stuff and said she wants Mary Poppins, Cindy, AND the FairyGodmother.


----------



## emcreative

*T-BERI*


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.

Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this

Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:






Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.

And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)







Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?  

And now I must try and sleep.  Again.


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Marah!!  I LOVE your Ponyo applique. I think she picked out PERFECT fabrics!!


----------



## Jennygt

I am not sure if this is the right place but I am interested in a pillowcase for my son for our sept trip. I have never sewed but I will try and my sil is very good at it and will help me, I went to Joannes but did not see any disney fabric that was not flannel. Does anyone know of an iron on that I could use on a standard pillowcase? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rymer

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Have you been to the Aquarium before???



once a very long time ago! I see you are from there! got any pointers??


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)


WOW!  I love that!!!!  LOVE the fabrics!  The applique looks perfect!  Did you find the movie near you? I want one for me!  Can I case you?



fairygoodmother said:


> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.


So cute! Love Eeyore!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I have a question.  I have been wanting to post pictures of some of my creations for my boys, not that they compare to the things you ladies are doing for your girls, but I can't post attachments.  How can I send my photos in my message like you all are doing?  Please pardon my stupidity!  Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## twob4him

HAPPY BIRTHDAY T !!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

momtoprincess A said:


>



Very cute! I can tell she is a girl after my own heart, with her bright cheery colors. She would get along very well in our house!



MommyBoo! said:


>



This is my favorite pic! I have the disney petti too and we love it. Why are they so fascinated with mud over there at the festival?



emcreative said:


>



Great job on the applique. I had to ask Megan what this movie is about and she ensures me that we need to see it. And Shorts!



fairygoodmother said:


>



I know a seven year old who would wear it to Crystal Palace! Great job on the applique and the vida, I love Eeyore too!


----------



## longaberger_lara

tadamom said:


> Mirb1214....what part of Alabama are you from?  I live in Atlanta now but I am originally from Florence, AL.



Small world!! I'm between Athens and Huntsville!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!



 Welcome to the club!! Although I will miss my girls when school starts, I am already dreaming of the outfits I plan to sew!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sewing machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.



Enjoy your new "baby"! I love the pic of all the machines together!!! And I hope your mom finds her dog soon!



momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.



Cute!! Love the watermelon print!!



MommyBoo! said:


> Awww, prayers to those who need them and I hope mom finds her dog ok.  I know how scary that can be.
> 
> I lost my multi-quote too.    I think I am just tired from working/running errands/sewing/etc.
> 
> DH finished some photos so I thought I would post them before I forgot.  We went to the Bristol Renaissance Fair the other weekend.  DH and I used to go a lot when we were dating.  It's bigger now and much more expen$ive.     Chloe wore her Disney pink petti and I made her the reversible corset top.  I love this top because:
> 
> 1.  It was easy and quick.
> 2.  It looked really cute with or without a shirt under it (it was raining when we first got there).
> 3.  Most important -  Chloe loved it and asked me to make more of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL
> 
> I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.



Love the outfit and it sounds like a fun time!!!



emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)



Love the colors! Was the movie good? We haven't seen any of them yet.



emcreative said:


> So what do the ladies and Tom think of this schedule for our trip (keeping in mind the opportunities for cute customs, of course!  Though I'm not sure if some of these will be year round, and we might have to change up some days for the Very Merry party and things...
> 
> *Sat:* Travel day
> Dinner: Spirit of Aloha OR Ohana dinner
> 
> *Sun:* DHS
> Breakfast: Hollywood and Vine (Playhouse Disney)
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: 50's Primetime
> 
> *Monday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Crystal Palace
> Lunch: CRT
> Dinner: Open (Very Merry Christmas Party)
> 
> *Tuesday:* Animal Kingdom
> Breakfast: Tusker House
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: Open- Perhaps CRT
> *
> Wednesday:* Epcot
> Breakfast: 1900 Park
> Lunch: Le Cellier
> Dinner: Garden Grill
> 
> *Thursday:* DHS
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Sci Fi
> Dinner: Brown Derby
> 
> *Friday*: Open for various activities
> Breakfast: Chef Mickey
> Lunch: (various, since Hannah will do Alice Tea, Lizzie will go to the mouse club and Emmy and The Husband will either swim with dolphins or do the snuba with the fish)
> Dinner: Le Chefs de France
> 
> *Saturday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Open (maybe Tony's?)
> Dinner: 1900 Park
> 
> *Sunday:* Last Day
> Breakfast: Ohana
> Lunch: Open
> 
> I would love to hear ideas and suggestions!  And if you think it's crazy that I have started thinking about meals already, the girls and I are already thinking clothes.  Of course Hannah alone could probably fund another trip with what she wants.  She fell in love with a Disneyland parade dress (where the $70 fabric came from), and stumbled on me looking at Mom2RTK's stuff and said she wants Mary Poppins, Cindy, AND the FairyGodmother.



After just coming back and using the regular DP, the only thing I would suggest is not doing two meals back to back - especially breakfast and lunch.  They are just too close together.  The days that we did a sit down breakfast and dinner were fine or even an early lunch and a later dinner. Besides the meals you listed, we also did Askershus and really enjoyed it (dinner).  And a tip if you get Photopass - if you get a picture package (whether included or purchased seperately) they can add it to your photpass card!!! Although Tuskerhouse and Park Fare said it couldn't be done, when I took all of our package pics to the photopass booth in our resort, the CM just slide the 8 x 10 picture out, found the event number, and added ALL of the pics taken to our photopass card!!! CRT, Askershus, PF and TH!!!  But I think that it has to be done at Disney, not once you get home!!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.



Congrats on your first Vida!!! It turned out beautifully!! And Eyeore is my favorite, too!!



t-beri said:


> Thanks Marah!!  I LOVE your Ponyo applique. I think she picked out PERFECT fabrics!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## KarenW

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



Don't give up!  My kitty was missing for 3 weeks.  I knew I should give up, but I just couldn't.  I kept praying and the lady who found him called me one Sunday morning during Sunday School.  The really cool part is that right after that I was teaching in Children's Church and the lesson was on faith.  Boy, did I have a good illustration for that one!

On the adoption stories:  those just make me sick.  What is wrong with people?!  We are trying to adopt through the foster care system and I know we will have to deal with some of these issues.  We have said that race does not matter, but I know if she is AA (or even other race) we will have to cut some family off.  My family is great and will be no problem, but unfortunately, DH extended family is another matter.  At least they are a long way away and we don't see them very much anyway.  And if they say one word, good riddance!!!


----------



## tricia

bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Good job.  Love the white capris with the ruffles like that.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner



Congrats on the new machine.  Hope the dog returns to your mom soon, she must be worried sick.



momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.



Very cute, love the watermelon print.



MommyBoo! said:


> We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL
> 
> I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.



Love this photo.  Looks like a good day.



emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)



Great bubble fabric and awesome job with the applique.




fairygoodmother said:


> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.



Great job with the Vida and the applique.  I'm sure you can find an 8 year old somewhere. 


Thanks for all the compliments on the Curious George pj's.  The kids are coming to town tonight, so I get to give presents.   That is always fun.


----------



## minnie2

Hi all!  
 Life has been crazy and for some reason I don't always get updates from this thread any more!!!  
I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!








Here are my newest additions to my family!  Beulah and her daughter Petunia!  My mom sent them to me.  HEr company sells stuff to places like Restoration Hardware and Anthroplolagie among other places.  They are more for show then for actual design but she figured they where fun!  They had one that was my kids size but they sold out of it .  Oh well. It was a great surprise from my mom!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.




I knew you would post here first. I love the pink polka dot and rickrack. Eeyore looks good, but I thought applique hurt your hand to much, and also your arm. Oh how cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,
Thanks for the prayers for Savannah, Mom's black shepard.  We have searched fields and forests.  It has been 24 hours and I fear the worst.  The dog has not returned or been seen.  Perhaps when they do the cutting the farmer might let us know is he finds the dog.  Mom is sad and I am just trying to get her to continue with going through the motions of life.  What else can we do?

Nicole, I would love to know what you find out in the class about stabilizers.  Please share.  The machine is great but I have work once again.

Sorry to be so sad today, I just really liked that dog.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?



We did hot pink and zebra print last year.  We loved them and still wear them when we take trips to the zoo.  We did black bows with white dots but I think the pink dots would be great!  I actually made bows out of large ribbon and pinned them for more of a 3-D affect.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Hi all!
> Life has been crazy and for some reason I don't always get updates from this thread any more!!!
> I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my newest additions to my family!  Beulah and her daughter Petunia!  My mom sent them to me.  HEr company sells stuff to places like Restoration Hardware and Anthroplolagie among other places.  They are more for show then for actual design but she figured they where fun!  They had one that was my kids size but they sold out of it .  Oh well. It was a great surprise from my mom!



That shirt and skirt are to die for.  I love it.  The body forms are wonderful and could be decorations and functional.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.


I hope you got some sleep and this is just beautiful.  I love eyore and you did a super job.


Stephres said:


>


I love that colour combination and of course your daughter is so cute.


momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.


Lovely dress, I like the tie back and fabric choice.



emcreative said:


> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)


The fabric is perfect and your skilz are really amazing.


----------



## littlepeppers

busy mommy said:


> I found this forum several months ago while searching for custom Disney clothes.  I had only sewn one thing in my life, an apron for home ec that fell apart.  But you ladies (and Tom) inspired me.  My mil gave me a sewing machine and I have been sewing every since.  I love it!   I hope one day to be able to do the beautiful work that you all do.
> I have a question about a ruffler foot for my machine.  I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  The brother website does not list a ruffler foot for this machine.  It does have a gathering foot, though.  Several sewing machine websites list the sa143 ruffler foot as compatible with my machine.  Do any of you have this machine or know if there is a ruffler foot that I can use?  I am wanting to try a patchwork skirt soon and would love to not have to ruffle everything by hand.
> I appreciate any help.  I promise to come back and drool over your beautiful creations, and I will try to learn how to upload pics of some of mine.  If I can learn to sew, maybe I can learn my way around the computer too.  thanks to you all!



I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  You just need to find a snap-on foot.  My mom ordered one off of a website for $59.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> I am making a dress out of some of the blue fabrics for a customer and I want to make Lyddie a dress out of the green and pink. I just love this fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green is a linen type fabric and the blue is the softest cotton!  I think I'll make Arminda something with the blue too.



This makes me sad, but these pictures do not show up for me!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.



I am going to trace a vida that I have today, with the hopes of sewing one this weekend.  I hote mine comes out half as good as your first try!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.



"I like it and I want to wear it really bad."


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> "I like it and I want to wear it really bad."



So the 8 year old likes it.  Her 5 year old sister, on the other hand, made a face and said she'd rather wear something else.  Mommy says  "what else?"  She answered simply "something else".
Something tells me Olivia Kate is NOT a Vida type of girl, whatever that is.    It must be because there's no sign of a petticoat or "poufity".


----------



## ncmomof2

emcreative said:


> So what do the ladies and Tom think of this schedule for our trip (keeping in mind the opportunities for cute customs, of course!  Though I'm not sure if some of these will be year round, and we might have to change up some days for the Very Merry party and things...
> 
> *Sat:* Travel day
> Dinner: Spirit of Aloha OR Ohana dinner
> 
> *Sun:* DHS
> Breakfast: Hollywood and Vine (Playhouse Disney)
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: 50's Primetime
> 
> *Monday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Crystal Palace
> Lunch: CRT
> Dinner: Open (Very Merry Christmas Party)
> 
> *Tuesday:* Animal Kingdom
> Breakfast: Tusker House
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: Open- Perhaps CRT
> *
> Wednesday:* Epcot
> Breakfast: 1900 Park
> Lunch: Le Cellier
> Dinner: Garden Grill
> 
> *Thursday:* DHS
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Sci Fi
> Dinner: Brown Derby
> 
> *Friday*: Open for various activities
> Breakfast: Chef Mickey
> Lunch: (various, since Hannah will do Alice Tea, Lizzie will go to the mouse club and Emmy and The Husband will either swim with dolphins or do the snuba with the fish)
> Dinner: Le Chefs de France
> 
> *Saturday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Open (maybe Tony's?)
> Dinner: 1900 Park
> 
> *Sunday:* Last Day
> Breakfast: Ohana
> Lunch: Open
> 
> I would love to hear ideas and suggestions!  And if you think it's crazy that I have started thinking about meals already, the girls and I are already thinking clothes.  Of course Hannah alone could probably fund another trip with what she wants.  She fell in love with a Disneyland parade dress (where the $70 fabric came from), and stumbled on me looking at Mom2RTK's stuff and said she wants Mary Poppins, Cindy, AND the FairyGodmother.




Are you sure you can eat that much?!  We usually bring granola bars for breakfast and then eat on TS and one CS a day and we are stuffed (and then there are yummy snacks if you are on the dining plan)!  I can't imagine three TS in one day, let alone two.  Plus it is alot of time away from the rides because you have get there early and wait for your seat and then it takes awhile to eat.  And if you are go to resorts...  Just a thought.


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.



I think it's great!  I love the fabrics, and the applique is awesome; I can't believe it's your first one- as for the 5 y/o, what about making her a twirl or stripwork skirt out of those fabrics and appliqueing a t-shirt?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have a question.  I have been wanting to post pictures of some of my creations for my boys, not that they compare to the things you ladies are doing for your girls, but I can't post attachments.  How can I send my photos in my message like you all are doing?  Please pardon my stupidity!  Thanks!
> 
> Dawn



You're not stupid!  You can upload your pics into photobucket; either your own acct. or you can use the group acct (see page 1) once they're uploaded, you just set your cursor over the image and it will show a drop down menu of urls and stuff; scroll down to the bottom one (it's IMG), and right click copy.  Then just paste it into your post.

I'm probably now describing it well, because I am sooooooo not techy, but hopefully it made some sense.



minnie2 said:


> Hi all!
> Life has been crazy and for some reason I don't always get updates from this thread any more!!!
> I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my newest additions to my family!  Beulah and her daughter Petunia!  My mom sent them to me.  HEr company sells stuff to places like Restoration Hardware and Anthroplolagie among other places.  They are more for show then for actual design but she figured they where fun!  They had one that was my kids size but they sold out of it .  Oh well. It was a great surprise from my mom!


First of all, love the dress forms!  I want one, but haven't found one in my price range yet; I'd love to be able to take pics on it if nothing else; plus, they look cool!  Now, on the the outfit; so, so, so, cute!  Honestly, I'd let her wear it.  She's at an age where a lot of girls don't want to, and she could hit that anytime.  She wants to wear an adorable outfit you made her!  And she's old enough to take care of it.  jmo.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks for the prayers for Savannah, Mom's black shepard.  We have searched fields and forests.  It has been 24 hours and I fear the worst.  The dog has not returned or been seen.  Perhaps when they do the cutting the farmer might let us know is he finds the dog.  Mom is sad and I am just trying to get her to continue with going through the motions of life.  What else can we do?
> 
> Nicole, I would love to know what you find out in the class about stabilizers.  Please share.  The machine is great but I have work once again.
> 
> Sorry to be so sad today, I just really liked that dog.



Of course you're sad, I'm still really hoping and praying you find her safe.  As far as the class; I will definitely share everything I learn (although most of you veterans probably know it already); gotta make the $30 worth it!


----------



## tadamom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Nope, I am in Douglasville.  I have been here since 1993 so I have seen it explode with growth.  Anyways, to make a long story short my SIL shouldn't have told me that I wasn't going to have a job.  More kids enrolled and now I have a three year old class on Tuesdays and Thursdays and I can fill in for teachers who are absent.  Are you on facebook?



That's great about your job.  I am going to be teaching 2 yr. olds/5 days a week!  I am on facebook!


----------



## Steve's Girl

ncmomof2 said:


> Are you sure you can eat that much?!  We usually bring granola bars for breakfast and then eat on TS and one CS a day and we are stuffed (and then there are yummy snacks if you are on the dining plan)!  I can't imagine three TS in one day, let alone two.  Plus it is alot of time away from the rides because you have get there early and wait for your seat and then it takes awhile to eat.  And if you are go to resorts...  Just a thought.



I was thinking a lot of the same things.  I can barely get my kids to sit still through one TS per day.  In the morning, they are anxious to get to the parks right away.  We usually do granola bars or cereal in the room for breakfast, CS lunch and TS dinner.  By dinner, the kids are ready for a break and usually don't mind sitting still for dinner.  Traveling to other resorts for meals can use a lot of time.  You have to allow an hour travel time each way (unless you have a car) and to be on the safe side, you need to allow 1.5 hours or so for the meal.


----------



## angel23321

I've changed my itinerary again...sigh. 
I need a dinner for our first night.  We'll be doing Rope Drop at AK (a counter service for breakfast), counter service for lunch, maybe the parade  (it's kind of late in the afternoon).  The evening will just be at the Poly for the fireworks.  Since I think now we're not going to park hop and not do Osborne lights.  where do you suggest for dinner...it would have to be one of the resorts.  And since we're doing Kona's on our last night and Chef Mickey's our the next night...any other ideas???

TIA.  I have two days and no time to talk to DH...so this should be interesting.


----------



## angel23321

Lost my multi quote....but

I'm sorry about your dog..I know how hard that can be..they are part of the family. 

Love the forms..the little one is too cute.


----------



## HeatherSue

I don't know if Teresa has already posted this, but we had a Dismeet on Monday!!!We met Glenda (Gcast)!!  She was in town visiting her family and we met her at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo.  She was so cute and had the sweetest Texas accent!  I could have listened to her talk all day!  Here we are!  That's Glenda in the middle. 






Then, Teresa and I went to see "The Time Traveler's Wife".  I LOVED it!! Teresa really liked it, too!  

After that, we went to JoAnn and we found the PERFECT Cinderella fabric!! The silver is sparkly!











It was great to spend some alone time with my sister, and to meet another Diser, too!



JUJU814 said:


> Our nanny, Mara, keeps teasing me that I need a big suitcase just for Emily's dresses. LOL
> 
> Julie


What's so funny about that? 




kidneygirl said:


> I have been lurking since Part 15 and finally decided to post.    I'm loving all of the outfits!!  I'm in awe of all the talented people here!  We're going to Disney World in December so I've been making a few simple dresses for my DD.  My camera fell off my pantry shelf last week and the lens broke so I can't take pictures of the dresses yet...it's a dslr camera so my DH wasn't too happy with me after finding out how much it will cost to replace the lens!  Once I get the lens replaced, I'll post pictures.
> 
> I'm also an adoptive mom.  My DD is 3.5 years and my DS is almost 8 months.  We're still waiting to finalize his adoption, because his birthdad is refusing to sign the paperwork.  When my DD was born, some friends of mine threw me a shower, but only 2 people (besides the hostesses) showed up.  No one bothered to give us a shower when DS arrived (we brought him home Christmas morning so that was enough of a gift for us! ).  Our neighborhood arranges meals for families with newborns, but they didn't do it for us.  And, I've had my fair share of negative comments from friends and family.  It really stinks and I'm so sorry that others have had to face the negatives of adoption as well.  For the most part, we've had a lot of support, but the negative comments/behavior tend to sting and aren't easily forgotten.  I know that I am truly blessed to have my kids in my life!!!
> 
> When we go to Disney in Dec., I'll be celebrating my 2 year anniversary since having a kidney transplant.  I'm trying to decide if I should create a t-shirt to share my celebration or just skip it (maybe a kidney shaped Mickey head LOL!).


!!!! Great, now I'm trying to figure out how to digitize a kidney Mickey head! 



karebear1 said:


> I'm going to have some fun this evening. I'm meeting a friend at a gardening place in a little town not to far from here. It's a beautiful farm that they have made into a picturesque (like in- YOU NEVER WANT TO LEAVE THERE- my yard MUST look like this too!) garden/gift place. I'm so excited.! I know.... doesn't sound too exciting does it?  So- I'm gonna take pics of the place and post them for you to see. After I do, I know that more then Teresa will be coming to stay in my guest room!
> 
> Here are a couple pics from their website:
> 
> http://www.monchesfarm.com/0404/Angel.jpg
> 
> http://www.monchesfarm.com/0404/The Shed.jpg


Wow, beautiful!!!! Let us know when your backyard looks like that so we can make plans! 



livndisney said:


> For anyone who has not met Morgan-what are you waiting for?
> TeresaJoy, Heather Sue and Kristine tell me ALL the time what an "angel" she is. Guess I should email them the video LOL


Yes, send it on over!  That Morgan is so wonderful for putting up with you.  I mean, really!  How dare you try to make us think that child is anything but a little 



mommyof2princesses said:


> First:  I could use some prayers for my dad.  Some tests came back elevated and next week he is having a biopsy done on his prostate.  They are possibly thinking cancer.  Wanted to post to facebook, but dd is on there and she doesn't know yet.


 I'll say a prayer for your dad.



tricia said:


>


Wow! That is SO cute!  I think you did a fantastic job on the applique!



ireland_nicole said:


> Question for those who have done fabric Coops
> I'm sorry to be the official group troublemaker, but:
> I had a weird situation today, and while trying to be vague enough, I'm wondering if y'all can tell me if my expectation was wrong.
> 
> A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
> On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
> I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
> one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
> Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
> Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
> Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed.
> So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
> She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
> So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.
> 
> So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
> TIA


Yikes, what a mess!  I'm trying to see it from the perspective of the person running the group.  She was probably stressing out that some of the fabric was backordered, too. Plus, she would have to pay shipping twice to ship the fabric to you in two shipments, right?  It doesn't sound like it was really her fault. But, I have no idea what the whole situation was!  It must have been pretty frustrating for you!



The Real Cinderella said:


> Hiya
> I am hoping to try and make my 18 month old a little skirt and t shirt to wear when we are in disney- can anyone point me in the right direction for some lovely material for the skirt and some how or other to incorporate it in to a little applique for the t shirt???


If you have a Walmart with a fabric department, they usually have some great character fabrics!



busy mommy said:


> I found this forum several months ago while searching for custom Disney clothes.  I had only sewn one thing in my life, an apron for home ec that fell apart.  But you ladies (and Tom) inspired me.  My mil gave me a sewing machine and I have been sewing every since.  I love it!   I hope one day to be able to do the beautiful work that you all do.
> I have a question about a ruffler foot for my machine.  I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  The brother website does not list a ruffler foot for this machine.  It does have a gathering foot, though.  Several sewing machine websites list the sa143 ruffler foot as compatible with my machine.  Do any of you have this machine or know if there is a ruffler foot that I can use?  I am wanting to try a patchwork skirt soon and would love to not have to ruffle everything by hand.
> I appreciate any help.  I promise to come back and drool over your beautiful creations, and I will try to learn how to upload pics of some of mine.  If I can learn to sew, maybe I can learn my way around the computer too.  thanks to you all!


!! I'd love to see your pictures! 



ireland_nicole said:


> for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?


Well, that takes care of that, huh?  



momtoprincess A said:


> Wow you people sure make some beautiful clothes.
> I do some sewing for my 8 year old dd with my cheap machine and no serger. I would love to show you some pics but I think I need more posts before I can.
> 
> As my dd gets older ~ I'm finding it harder to make things fro her. She's getting picky and sometimes wont wear what I've made her.
> Though she's already telling me how to make her Halloween costume


!! I can't wait to see your pictures, too!



emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Oh, how CUTE!!!



CastleCreations said:


> I was just thinking about you and wondering if you made it home yet. Your kids are SOOOO cute! I wish I paid more attention to the boards and met up with you all sooner.
> I warned "Brent" that his picture would have to be posted on the Dis...he just laughed about it.


Why do you guys keep putting "Brent" in parenthesis?  Isn't that his real name?  Is it really Brett?  Was I right? 



momtoprincess A said:


> I have to stay away from fabric stores because I buy too much and don't get around to using it. I have banned myself from going in until I use up what I have in my closet.


Oh please, you don't have enough fabric until it's tumbling out of the closet every time you open the door! 



jham said:


> Speaking of adoption, I used to work for AT&T.  My first baby died at birth and they were trying to tell me that I didn't need maternity leave because I didn't have a newborn at home to take care of.  I was a total zombie.  My Dr. pretty much straightened that one out for me so I did end up with my leave.   A year or so later I'm in the HR office again discussing my options.  We were approved for adoption and just waiting for the placement of a baby.  They tell me "you can't have maternity leave because you didn't actually give birth."  What?  Is it for giving birth or taking care of a baby, get your story straight AT&T.  I was so mad!


 That is awful, Jeanne.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.


I'm sorry your mom can't find her dog, April.


----------



## teresajoy

momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.



That is adorable!!! Is it the Daisy Kingdom pattern?



MommyBoo! said:


> Awww, prayers to those who need them and I hope mom finds her dog ok.  I know how scary that can be.
> 
> I lost my multi-quote too.    I think I am just tired from working/running errands/sewing/etc.
> 
> DH finished some photos so I thought I would post them before I forgot.  We went to the Bristol Renaissance Fair the other weekend.  DH and I used to go a lot when we were dating.  It's bigger now and much more expen$ive.     Chloe wore her Disney pink petti and I made her the reversible corset top.  I love this top because:
> 
> 1.  It was easy and quick.
> 2.  It looked really cute with or without a shirt under it (it was raining when we first got there).
> 3.  Most important -  Chloe loved it and asked me to make more of them.
> 
> Here's a mini tr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL
> 
> I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.



What a cute picture!!! 



emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)


Great job Marah! 


emcreative said:


> So what do the ladies and Tom think of this schedule for our trip (keeping in mind the opportunities for cute customs, of course!



I don't have much comment about the itinerary, other than to say I'm seriously considering cancelling one of our ADRs because I don't think the customs would be cute enough! 



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida.   I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.



Great job! I love Eeyore! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have a question.  I have been wanting to post pictures of some of my creations for my boys, not that they compare to the things you ladies are doing for your girls, but I can't post attachments.  How can I send my photos in my message like you all are doing?  Please pardon my stupidity!  Thanks!
> 
> Dawn



If you read the first post, there are some great directions for posting pictures. Did you already try those suggestions? If so let us know and we'll help you figure out what's going wrong. 



KarenW said:


> Don't give up!  My kitty was missing for 3 weeks.  I knew I should give up, but I just couldn't.  I kept praying and the lady who found him called me one Sunday morning during Sunday School.  The really cool part is that right after that I was teaching in Children's Church and the lesson was on faith.  Boy, did I have a good illustration for that one!!



My cat was once missing a week and half and traveled over an hour (by car) away from home. Someone found him and we got him back. Then last year he was missing for three months and then we got him back. Right now he has lost his collar and name tag, so I really need to get him a new one! 



minnie2 said:


> Hi all!
> Life has been crazy and for some reason I don't always get updates from this thread any more!!!
> I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!



This outfit is so cute!!! And, I love the newest members of your family! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks for the prayers for Savannah, Mom's black shepard.  We have searched fields and forests.  It has been 24 hours and I fear the worst.  The dog has not returned or been seen.  Perhaps when they do the cutting the farmer might let us know is he finds the dog.  Mom is sad and I am just trying to get her to continue with going through the motions of life.  What else can we do?
> 
> Nicole, I would love to know what you find out in the class about stabilizers.  Please share.  The machine is great but I have work once again.
> 
> Sorry to be so sad today, I just really liked that dog.



April, I know how special pets can be, so don't apologize for being sad about this! I feel for you and your Mom. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> This makes me sad, but these pictures do not show up for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to trace a vida that I have today, with the hopes of sewing one this weekend.  I hote mine comes out half as good as your first try!!



Shoot! You could probably find pictures on Etsy. But, let me try to repost these for you! 











Do those work???


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I don't know if Teresa has already posted this, but we had a Dismeet on Monday!!!We met Glenda (Gcast)!!  She was in town visiting her family and we met her at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo.  She was so cute and had the sweetest Texas accent!  I could have listened to her talk all day!  Here we are!  That's Glenda in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to spend some alone time with my sister, and to meet another Diser, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, you don't have enough fabric until it's tumbling out of the closet every time you open the door!
> 
> .




I hadn't posted yet, because I was waiting for the picture! I loved meeting Glenda!! She was really sweet!! I wish we'd seen her little granddaughter, who was wearing a Glenda Custom though! 

I loved spending time with you too!!!

And COME ON!!! If your fabric fits in a CLOSET you don't have NEARLY enough!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

angel23321 said:


> I've changed my itinerary again...sigh.
> I need a dinner for our first night.  We'll be doing Rope Drop at AK (a counter service for breakfast), counter service for lunch, maybe the parade  (it's kind of late in the afternoon).  The evening will just be at the Poly for the fireworks.  Since I think now we're not going to park hop and not do Osborne lights.  where do you suggest for dinner...it would have to be one of the resorts.  And since we're doing Kona's on our last night and Chef Mickey's our the next night...any other ideas???
> 
> TIA.  I have two days and no time to talk to DH...so this should be interesting.



I think you'd be very happy with either Boma's at AKL (it's buffet, with great selections, definitely one of my kids and DH and I's must do's every trip; but it works best for people with slightly more adventurous tastes; lots of interesting flavors)  or Ohana's at the Poly; dinner there is really fun, and the meat and salad are great!  The appetizer and sides are served at the table, family style, and the meats are brought round on skewers.  Honestly, we think they're both great (although we liked Ohana's better when they had potatoes, but DH is Irish, so...)



HeatherSue said:


> I don't know if Teresa has already posted this, but we had a Dismeet on Monday!!!We met Glenda (Gcast)!!  She was in town visiting her family and we met her at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo.  She was so cute and had the sweetest Texas accent!  I could have listened to her talk all day!  Here we are!  That's Glenda in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Teresa and I went to see "The Time Traveler's Wife".  I LOVED it!! Teresa really liked it, too!
> 
> After that, we went to JoAnn and we found the PERFECT Cinderella fabric!! The silver is sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to spend some alone time with my sister, and to meet another Diser, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, what a mess!  I'm trying to see it from the perspective of the person running the group.  She was probably stressing out that some of the fabric was backordered, too. Plus, she would have to pay shipping twice to ship the fabric to you in two shipments, right?  It doesn't sound like it was really her fault. But, I have no idea what the whole situation was!  It must have been pretty frustrating for you!
> 
> 
> Well, that takes care of that, huh?




Wow, Heather, looks like y'all had a great time!  Thanks for sharing the pics, and I gotta see if my local Joann's has that fabric; too cool.  As far as the coop thing.  It was interesting.  I'm guessing she was incredibly stressed, and apparently this had never happened to her with a domestic order.  This morning she sent me a very nice email, and apparently they're not kicking me out after all.  Does this mean I lose my street cred?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.



Not trivial at all!  Saying a prayer for your mom that her dog will be found soon!



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..



Love the outfit!  Very cute.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New box at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the sewing machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.



Woo hoo on the new machine..now I can't wait to see what you make with it.



momtoprincess A said:


>



What a beautiful outfit!  Perfect for Spring.



emcreative said:


> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)



The applique looks great, and great fabric choices.



emcreative said:


> So what do the ladies and Tom think of this schedule for our trip (keeping in mind the opportunities for cute customs, of course!  Though I'm not sure if some of these will be year round, and we might have to change up some days for the Very Merry party and things...
> 
> *Sat:* Travel day
> Dinner: Spirit of Aloha OR Ohana dinner
> 
> *Sun:* DHS
> Breakfast: Hollywood and Vine (Playhouse Disney)
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: 50's Primetime
> 
> *Monday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Crystal Palace
> Lunch: CRT
> Dinner: Open (Very Merry Christmas Party)
> 
> *Tuesday:* Animal Kingdom
> Breakfast: Tusker House
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: Open- Perhaps CRT
> *
> Wednesday:* Epcot
> Breakfast: 1900 Park
> Lunch: Le Cellier
> Dinner: Garden Grill
> 
> *Thursday:* DHS
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Sci Fi
> Dinner: Brown Derby
> 
> *Friday*: Open for various activities
> Breakfast: Chef Mickey
> Lunch: (various, since Hannah will do Alice Tea, Lizzie will go to the mouse club and Emmy and The Husband will either swim with dolphins or do the snuba with the fish)
> Dinner: Le Chefs de France
> 
> *Saturday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Open (maybe Tony's?)
> Dinner: 1900 Park
> 
> *Sunday:* Last Day
> Breakfast: Ohana
> Lunch: Open
> 
> I would love to hear ideas and suggestions!  And if you think it's crazy that I have started thinking about meals already, the girls and I are already thinking clothes.  Of course Hannah alone could probably fund another trip with what she wants.  She fell in love with a Disneyland parade dress (where the $70 fabric came from), and stumbled on me looking at Mom2RTK's stuff and said she wants Mary Poppins, Cindy, AND the FairyGodmother.



I notice some days where you have table service breakfast, and lunch and also table service breakfast, lunch and dinner.   We did something similar couple years ago, and found it to be just too much food and rushing around to restaurants...and this year, we did a late table service breakfast or an early lunch, and then dinner..and it seems to work much better.  Can't wait to see all the customs you make for your trip!





fairygoodmother said:


>



I love it!!!! I love the Vida!



HeatherSue said:


>



So cool that you and Teresa got to meet another disser!!!  Great picture of all three of you.  I love that sparkly cinderella fabric..!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> :
> 
> Yes, send it on over!  That Morgan is so wonderful for putting up with you.  I mean, really!  How dare you try to make us think that child is anything but a little



All right Miss HeatherSue! That is it-you are getting Samantha for Christmas!!!!



(And for the record she is being very good today-she MUST want something LOL)


----------



## ncmomof2

*Help! * I am appliqueing some mickey heads and the thread keeps breaking!  I already hate appliquing and now I am about to scream!!  Any suggestions?!


----------



## Leger13

Hi, I am totally out of my element here but I just wanted to say that you all are SO tallented.  I  you all and all the beautiful things you have made.  I just wish I had a little girl to sew dresses for.  They are all so cute!!  I'm a quilter (only been quilting for a little over 2 years now) and have not yet ventured over to the world of making clothes but you all sure are making me want to try my hand at it!  I've been looking at the pictures on your photobucket account and I'm in love with all the great things you all have made.  

Anyways, good work one and all!  Keep it up!  Also, all of your children are just adorable!!


----------



## emcreative

ncmomof2 said:


> Are you sure you can eat that much?!  We usually bring granola bars for breakfast and then eat on TS and one CS a day and we are stuffed (and then there are yummy snacks if you are on the dining plan)!  I can't imagine three TS in one day, let alone two.  Plus it is alot of time away from the rides because you have get there early and wait for your seat and then it takes awhile to eat.  And if you are go to resorts...  Just a thought.



Mostly for us, it's a break to sit for a while, especially with the two little ones and our AsthmaDiva.  We figure we could spend this time standing in a line waiting to see the characters, or we can sit and have a drink and have them come to us.

I'm not completely sold on the "three a day" but we've got some time to think of it.  Any meal with at least two concurrent meals with be "spread out"- in other words breakfast would be 7:30-8:15ish, and Lunch wouldn't be until 2:30 or so.  That would make dinner 8:45-9ish.  Or if it's lunch a dinner, lunch would be 11:00-11:30, dinner not until 7:30 or so.


----------



## busy mommy

littlepeppers said:


> I have the Brother Disney se-270d.  You just need to find a snap-on foot.  My mom ordered one off of a website for $59.



thanks.  I will check on this.


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Well- you're kids have lots of Aunts and even an Uncle now!  Once you're in this group- your family! OHANA!!!
> 
> You're such a smart girl! I never woulda thought of that!  I'll post more pics tomrrow- I have a SPECIAL ONE FOR HEATHER -so will you make sure she comes out to play tomorrow??? PLEEEEEASE????


 That is so sweet, Karen!  And so true!  I have so many wonderful friends because of this thread!

I'm here- now where is this picture?



bentleygirl22 said:


>


You can't go wrong with Minnie dot!  That is so cute, and so is your daughter!  The butt picture cracked me up.  My daughter inevitably tries that pose every time I take her picture.  Unfortunately, there is usually no reason for it, other than she wants to be a PITB.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?


That would be adorable! He has great taste!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.


It's harder to embroidery on knits.  I would suggest hooping some non-stretchy cotton with a medium weight stabilizer first!  I made your pics bigger! LOL!



momtoprincess A said:


>


So cute!  I love that little jacket!!



MommyBoo! said:


>


That top turned out really cute!!



emcreative said:


>


That looks great, Marah!  I can't believe how well you're doing with the applique!



emcreative said:


> So what do the ladies and Tom think of this schedule for our trip (keeping in mind the opportunities for cute customs, of course!  Though I'm not sure if some of these will be year round, and we might have to change up some days for the Very Merry party and things...
> 
> *Sat:* Travel day
> Dinner: Spirit of Aloha OR Ohana dinner
> 
> *Sun:* DHS
> Breakfast: Hollywood and Vine (Playhouse Disney)
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: 50's Primetime
> 
> *Monday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Crystal Palace
> Lunch: CRT
> Dinner: Open (Very Merry Christmas Party)
> 
> *Tuesday:* Animal Kingdom
> Breakfast: Tusker House
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: Open- Perhaps CRT
> *
> Wednesday:* Epcot
> Breakfast: 1900 Park
> Lunch: Le Cellier
> Dinner: Garden Grill
> 
> *Thursday:* DHS
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Sci Fi
> Dinner: Brown Derby
> 
> *Friday*: Open for various activities
> Breakfast: Chef Mickey
> Lunch: (various, since Hannah will do Alice Tea, Lizzie will go to the mouse club and Emmy and The Husband will either swim with dolphins or do the snuba with the fish)
> Dinner: Le Chefs de France
> 
> *Saturday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Open
> Lunch: Open (maybe Tony's?)
> Dinner: 1900 Park
> 
> *Sunday:* Last Day
> Breakfast: Ohana
> Lunch: Open
> 
> I would love to hear ideas and suggestions!  And if you think it's crazy that I have started thinking about meals already, the girls and I are already thinking clothes.  Of course Hannah alone could probably fund another trip with what she wants.  She fell in love with a Disneyland parade dress (where the $70 fabric came from), and stumbled on me looking at Mom2RTK's stuff and said she wants Mary Poppins, Cindy, AND the FairyGodmother.


I have to agree with some of the others that it looks like you have too many sit down means scheduled.  I wouldn't ever do more then 2 in one day, and then I would make sure it's a breakfast and a dinner- not 2 consecutive meals.  Ideally, I'd just do 1 per day.  The sit down meals really do take a lot of time out of your day, so you will end up spending a lot of time waiting to eat and not a lot of time enjoying the parks. 



fairygoodmother said:


>


I think it looks wonderful!!  Both the applique and the vida!  Great job!  If you can't find an 8 year old who will wear it, I know a 6 year old that would! 



Jennygt said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place but I am interested in a pillowcase for my son for our sept trip. I have never sewed but I will try and my sil is very good at it and will help me, I went to Joannes but did not see any disney fabric that was not flannel. Does anyone know of an iron on that I could use on a standard pillowcase? Thanks for any advice.


If you're looking for an iron-on design, you might want to try the Disign board.  Here's a link:
http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I have a question.  I have been wanting to post pictures of some of my creations for my boys, not that they compare to the things you ladies are doing for your girls, but I can't post attachments.  How can I send my photos in my message like you all are doing?  Please pardon my stupidity!  Thanks!
> 
> Dawn


Did you read through the picture posting tutorial in the first post?



minnie2 said:


>


Love the Snow White outfit!  Let her wear it now!  Those dress forms are so cool!



Camping Griswalds said:


> This makes me sad, but these pictures do not show up for me!


Try searching for PrincessHeirlooms by seller on etsy.



ireland_nicole said:


> Does this mean I lose my street cred?


Totally! Peace out! (that was just for you, Shannon)




livndisney said:


> All right Miss HeatherSue! That is it-you are getting Samantha for Christmas!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (And for the record she is being very good today-she MUST want something LOL)


   Oh, wait...I think those fetch some pretty good prices on ebay. 



ncmomof2 said:


> *Help! * I am appliqueing some mickey heads and the thread keeps breaking!  I already hate appliquing and now I am about to scream!!  Any suggestions?!



What kind of stabilizer are your using?  If I use anything sticky, it'll make my thread break.  Here are some other things you could try:
1. change your needle
2. rethread your machine
3. retrehad your bobbin
4. try a different spool of thread


----------



## momtoprincess A

Stephres said:


> Very cute! I can tell she is a girl after my own heart, with her bright cheery colors. She would get along very well in our house!



Then you would like this one I made two years ago to go to Disneyland.





Sorry they are not the best of pics because she was going through a sprinkler at the rest stop so the dress is quite wet in the second pic.





This is the other one I made for this trip.


----------



## momtoprincess A

teresajoy said:


> That is adorable!!! Is it the Daisy Kingdom pattern?



No it's a Simplicity or McCalls pattern, very simple. The dress in the pic was actually a lot longer but I thought it looked cute shorter.
It only took me about an hour and a half to sew it.


----------



## froggy33

emcreative said:


> *Sat:* Travel day
> Dinner: Spirit of Aloha OR Ohana dinner
> 
> *Sun:* DHS
> Breakfast: Hollywood and Vine (Playhouse Disney)
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: 50's Primetime
> 
> *Monday:* Magic Kingdom
> Breakfast: Crystal Palace
> Lunch: CRT
> Dinner: Open (Very Merry Christmas Party)
> 
> *Tuesday:* Animal Kingdom
> Breakfast: Tusker House
> Lunch: Open
> Dinner: Open- Perhaps CRT
> *
> Wednesday:* Epcot
> Breakfast: 1900 Park
> Lunch: Le Cellier
> Dinner: Garden Grill


Don't have much to say about the food - the places look good to me.  A lot of food, but then it is nice to have character meals with kids!  I will say though that we are going this December from Sat to Sat and we have the exact same park schedule for the first 5 days!!  You're going to have such a great time!!


ireland_nicole said:


> First of all, love the dress forms!  I want one, but haven't found one in my price range yet; I'd love to be able to take pics on it if nothing else; plus, they look cool!



Don't know what your price range is, or what sizes you would need, but I got mine for a great deal!  It is mainly for pictures, but you could probably use it for sizing if they had the right size.  I got mine at http://www.displayimporter.com/Jersey-Forms/  It looks like the smallest child size is 3T-4T, but they are only $37 and they may have another size somewhere on the site.


----------



## emcreative

Hmm...now I have to figure out what to cut!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> Miss HeatherSue, when you get a gift you are supposed to say thank you and smile. (Not sell it on Ebay LOL)
> 
> 
> Love Morgan


----------



## 2cutekidz

Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.


----------



## angel23321

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.



So cute! I love it.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet. 
Here's the front:




And the back:




Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:






















I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:















I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!


----------



## emcreative

Oh Heather that's absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Heather that is absolutely beautiful!

Went to moms today to work on some designs we got from a certain someone on etsy  and we had some technical difficulties.  She just bought a new computer with vista and her program will not work with it!  She called pfaff and they told her she needed to upgrade!  The lady at the store said $2000!  AHHHHH.  She called back for more info and was told that program she can digitze with and she has no need for that, so oer $700 later we may have a working program....

Got nothing done today...hopefully her next day off next week....


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.



I Love this  



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:




That is so sweet! I want one! Love all the different icons.


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Wow! That is SO cute!  I think you did a fantastic job on the applique!



Cool on the mini dismeet and spending time with your sister.  I don't have a sister, but I love spending time like that with my mom when the rest of the family is not around.

And thanks for the compliment on George, of course I would have never even dared something like that if not for your SUPER AWESOME TUTORIAL.



2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.




Awesome.  And don't you hate it when they grow like that without permission?  How dare she!?!?!?!



HeatherSue said:


> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Oh, Heather, those are fabulous.  Right now I don't think I would use an embroidery machine enough to make it worthwhile, but if my DB and his wife would hurry up and get pregnant AND have a little girl, I may just have to consider it.  Your designs are so awesome.


----------



## anggye

HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



OHHH That is absolutely gorgeous!!! I have a 3 year old who wants it. I told her that I can't do anything like that and she doesn't beleve me. I guess I should be happy that my children think I'm that talented!!!


----------



## woodkins

My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
Thanks...Krysta


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.



That is Soooooo Cooooooooooool!!!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Heather that is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Went to moms today to work on some designs we got from a certain someone on etsy  and we had some technical difficulties.  She just bought a new computer with vista and her program will not work with it!  She called pfaff and they told her she needed to upgrade!  The lady at the store said $2000!  AHHHHH.  She called back for more info and was told that program she can digitze with and she has no need for that, so oer $700 later we may have a working program....
> 
> Got nothing done today...hopefully her next day off next week....



Oh no, I hope you're able to sort it out without any more expense.


----------



## ireland_nicole

momtoprincess A said:


> Then you would like this one I made two years ago to go to Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they are not the best of pics because she was going through a sprinkler at the rest stop so the dress is quite wet in the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other one I made for this trip.


Cute; those are great; love the fabrics!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



Wow!  Those are fabulous!  I want to do something with the cindy shoe and the phrase "The right shoe can change your life" or "A shoe can change your life"  but I haven't figured it out yet.  Of course, if you have any ideas


----------



## tadamom

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.



I looooooooooove this!!!!!!!!!!!1



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



This is gorgeous!!!!



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta



Very, very cute!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> :
> 
> What kind of stabilizer are your using?  If I use anything sticky, it'll make my thread break.  Here are some other things you could try:
> 1. change your needle
> 2. rethread your machine
> 3. retrehad your bobbin
> 4. try a different spool of thread



I will try that all of that.  I am using the same stabalizer that I have used in the past so I don't think it is that.  I am afraid that it is the thread but I don't have any other brown.  I guess I will go buy some.  Thanks!



2cutekidz said:


>


 
Awesome!  





HeatherSue said:


>



Love it!  I want an embroidery machine!!


----------



## clairemolly

livndisney said:


> Jham
> 
> I am so sorry you had to deal with clueless HR people. I would like to tell you that it has gotten better....I was told that if I went to China, I would be fired by my Manager.  I walked out and called a lawyer. FMLA guarantees certain protection (and imposed fines to anyone who violates it)



I am so proud of the company I work for.  My good friend is on a 5 week paid leave right now for the adoption of her son.  He is 3 1/2 and she was his foster parent from 2 days old.  His adoption was final a week ago and now she gets her time to celebrate with him.  We even got her a cake and gift basket of things for her kids.

It's too bad not all companies are like that.  She had it rough...having to come to work after being up all night with a week old baby.  Just because she didn't give birth to him.


----------



## aimeeg

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh I love Bambi!  Show those pictures here will ya?  There was the sweetest Babmi dress on  recently, I just couldn't pay that price.  Wanted to though.  Even tried to pick a fight with my DH so I could "make myself feel better" by spending money on DD.  Didn't work though.



LOL! Luckily my DH tick me off so I have a great new outfit coming.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Question for those who have done fabric Coops
> I'm sorry to be the official group troublemaker, but:
> I had a weird situation today, and while trying to be vague enough, I'm wondering if y'all can tell me if my expectation was wrong.
> 
> A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
> On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
> I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
> one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
> Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
> Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
> Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed.
> So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
> She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
> So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.
> 
> So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
> TIA



I am part of a co-op. I really do not like it. I did one order back in Feb and I am still waiting on fabric. I will not be ordering again. As soon as I get the rest of my fabric I will be closing my account.



ireland_nicole said:


> for anyone following my coop question: apparently I shouldn't have asked, 'cause I've been pretty unceremoniously kicked out.  Are you guys sure you're all ok having such a "black sheep" hang out here?



OMG was it because you asked here? That was craptastic!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



I love this. Did you use Carla's scalopini pattern? How big are you appliques. That is so cute!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!





















Now off to work I go.


----------



## NiniMorris

Leger13 said:


> Hi, I am totally out of my element here but I just wanted to say that you all are SO tallented.  I  you all and all the beautiful things you have made.  I just wish I had a little girl to sew dresses for.  They are all so cute!!  I'm a quilter (only been quilting for a little over 2 years now) and have not yet ventured over to the world of making clothes but you all sure are making me want to try my hand at it!  I've been looking at the pictures on your photobucket account and I'm in love with all the great things you all have made.
> 
> Anyways, good work one and all!  Keep it up!  Also, all of your children are just adorable!!



Welcome!  Nice to see another quilter (and Georgian) here!  The leap to clothes making isn't so big for me...I started in clothing, went to quilting and now doing both!  Compared to quilting, making clothes has more 'instant gratification'!  I like that!

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

First of all, I have quickly read everything that has been posted but forgot to multiquote.  As usual, every one has created some great outfits.  I love both Vidas (the Pooh and Halloween), the Minnie Princess Dress is unbelievable, and Marah I am so impressed with your applique -- to me it looks like your 100th applique -- not your first!  Love the new kitty as well.  If it's a girl I say name it Candace in honor of Phin and Ferb.

April, I so hope your mom's dog comes home safely.  I know cats are great at disappearing for days and I have had a few stories about dogs as well that make it home safely.  Our pets are our families as well.

And, after seeing HeatherSue's latest endeavor (I am oh so jealous!!!) maybe I should wait a few days to post my pics, but here goes anyway.

DD loves horses so I made her a ruffle halter from YCMT and Carla C's easy fit pants, which I wanted to be capris and they turned out more like crop pants.  I presume it's b/c dd is so frickin' skinny.  I think I need to take the pattern in a bit for her.  Also, I hand ruffle and see I really could have done a better job on the shirt, but it's really not noticeable when she wears it (and she wore it to the dentist today and got compliments )

Here are pics of the top and pants:









View of the back:





Not the greatest lighting but shows off the outfit:





And here is a picture of nsdp (not so dear puppy).  He is nsdp b/c he chewed the corner of "Sewing For Dummies" which I checked out of the library.  I never even opened the dang book, but took it back to the library yesterday.  Being the good citizen I am I took it in to the librarian and told her what happened and expected to be fined a couple of bucks.  Wrong!!!  $24.99 later I now own a used dog chewed copy of the book.  The book is still very usable as he only damaged a few pages on the corner, but I'm not happy about the $25 that I instead could have spent on fabric!




I think I'll make him a devil costume for Halloween and dress his sister as an angel (though she's clueless with potty training so an angel isn't really fitting).

And I MUST put in my two cents on the adoption issues.  My heart goes out to all of you have adopted.  DH and I very seriously considered international adoption but we ran into a couple of problems with him being in the military (he was required to be present for an adoption and with his going to sea all the time we may have had to turn down referrals) and the issue of of us not being able to sell our house in RI (again military related that we even had to get that house in the first place!).  So due to timing and finances it's not working out.  Which just kills me as someone had posted that they received comments about adopting for financial gain -- if only they knew!  Adoption is a hard emotional, financial, and selfless act.  It makes me cry that some of you have friends and family members who don't accept your adopted child(ren) as your own.  I just do not understand it.  You are more their parents than the person who gave birth to the child.  It pains me to hear your stories.  

I could go on and on, but I digress.  I actually won't be sewing for the next few days b/c I am helping a friend with her dd's birthday party this Sunday.  I am making the cake and food.  My friend has breast cancer which progressed to the lungs, brain and bones.  She just had another seizure the other night and isn't even sure if she will be at her own daughter's party.  Her dd is turning 5, and btw, she was adopted from China.  My dh and I threw the family a couple's baby shower when they adopted and thankfully they've received a lot of love and support from family and friends 
Anyway, please keep my friend in your thoughts that she's well enough to attend her daughter's party.  It's at the Botanical Gardens so I'm making a caterpillar and flower cake.  I will hopefully get cake pics posted on Monday (I am not at all a professional, but I can make a decent looking cake).

After that, I'm going to attempt either a stripwork Simply Sweet with applique or a skirt with a t-shirt applique for dd for Halloween -- fabric is already washed and just waiting for me to get my hands on it.  It will be my first applique!


----------



## Stephres

momtoprincess A said:


>



Yes, very cute, my daughter would love them! Is that the McCall's pattern for the first one? One of the first things I made was that McCall's pattern as a top in lime green, hot pink and red. My husband said, well, at least we won't lose her at disney!



2cutekidz said:


>



She looks so little in this picture! I love the outfit and the sparkly converses. Megan can't wear them because her foot is too narrow, she walks right out of them, but I love the look of them on little girls.



HeatherSue said:


>



Oh my, that is breathtaking! It's about time you made something for poor neglected Tessa! I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.



woodkins said:


>



Gorgeous! You matched the colors of the skirt with the shirt perfectly.



mommyof2princesses said:


>



I love black and white and hot pink together, so cute! And your storybook outfit is great too, I love the stripes with it. I think I like a cute stripe just as much as polka dots.


----------



## Stephres

VBAndrea said:


>



I love this outfit and cannot show it to my daughter! I made her a rag quilt out of the flannel version of the horsey fabric for Christmas and she loves it. She would be demanding a ruffle top of her own if she knew it came in regular cotton. I think it looks great and the ruffles look perfect to me!

Poor puppy! He didn't mean to ruin a library book I am sure. My not so dear puppy chews up spools of thread if they happen to fall on the floor. It's a good thing they are cute, right?


----------



## revrob

WOW!  I've missed pages and pages again!  There's no way for me to catch up!  So sorry that I've missed out on so much.  What I have seen has been fabulous!  great job everyone.

I've spent the week getting kids ready for school, and we took a little outing yesterday.  The girls in our family went to the AG store and the boys went to Six Flags.   We had a great time!  Now back to finishing up school stuff.  I'm ready for them to go back to school so the paperwork can be over!


----------



## busy mommy

I have another question.  Actually I have a bunch of questions, but I am going to ask them one at a time.  I need to get my posts up so I can share pictures.  
I have done a few appliques ( a soccer ball and a mickey head.)  I think both turned out okay for a first try.  I am either going crazy or trying to be very brave.  I bought some princess pillowcase a few months ago to make pillowcase dresses with them.  But since then, I found those great tutorials on the Vida dress.  I have actually made two of these from the wonderful instructions and they turned out okay.  I want to make a Vida with the cinderella head and want to applique her face.  (or I may chicken out and just make the dress minus the applique.)  If I mess it up I only paid a couple of dollars for the pillowcase, but I won't have it anymore.  
I have taken many notes from your thread.  I think I read somewhere to put heat and bond ultra lite on the back.  I also read somewhere to use sulky tear away.  And for some reason, I have a package of heat and bond ultra hold.  Which of these in your opinions will work the best?  I have worked with the ultralite before, but not the others.  Or should I try something else?  Or should I just wait on an applique that big?  
Sorry for all the questions.  But I am trying to be brave, and I don't have anybody around here that knows very much about sewing.
You all are great, and I am very impressed with everything that has be posted.


----------



## livndisney

clairemolly said:


> I am so proud of the company I work for.  My good friend is on a 5 week paid leave right now for the adoption of her son.  He is 3 1/2 and she was his foster parent from 2 days old.  His adoption was final a week ago and now she gets her time to celebrate with him.  We even got her a cake and gift basket of things for her kids.
> 
> It's too bad not all companies are like that.  She had it rough...having to come to work after being up all night with a week old baby.  Just because she didn't give birth to him.



  I just want to say THANK YOU for celebrating with her! Everyone does the "baby" shower at work but not many do the "adoption" shower. (I still rarely talk about what happened when I went back to work). I am so glad to hear of a company joining in the celebration for an adoptive family.


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY T !!!!!!





WDWAtLast said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!



Thanks guys!!


----------



## teresajoy

momtoprincess A said:


> Then you would like this one I made two years ago to go to Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other one I made for this trip.



Thanks for sharing! Those are really cute! 



momtoprincess A said:


> No it's a Simplicity or McCalls pattern, very simple. The dress in the pic was actually a lot longer but I thought it looked cute shorter.
> It only took me about an hour and a half to sew it.


It's adorable! 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



Oh HEATHER!!!! That is SOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!  I LOOOOOVE it!!!! What does Tessa think of it?



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta



Great job!!!!! It turned out great! 

Since it is your first outfit to share, I will forive you for breaking the 3 banana minimum rule! 





mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.



That is really really pretty!! Great job!


----------



## teresajoy

*Heather*
Lydia was walking by the computer and saw that skirt!!! She loves it too! 
She said, "GIVE ME THAT! and tried to hug the monitor!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

*2CuteKidz*


hey, did you make the arm warmers or buy them on etsy?... I love the way they looked and if you made them you will need to post a tute!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.


Those are soo cute!  I can't let DD see the AK dress or she'll definitely want one; too cool!



VBAndrea said:


> First of all, I have quickly read everything that has been posted but forgot to multiquote.  As usual, every one has created some great outfits.  I love both Vidas (the Pooh and Halloween), the Minnie Princess Dress is unbelievable, and Marah I am so impressed with your applique -- to me it looks like your 100th applique -- not your first!  Love the new kitty as well.  If it's a girl I say name it Candace in honor of Phin and Ferb.
> 
> April, I so hope your mom's dog comes home safely.  I know cats are great at disappearing for days and I have had a few stories about dogs as well that make it home safely.  Our pets are our families as well.
> 
> And, after seeing HeatherSue's latest endeavor (I am oh so jealous!!!) maybe I should wait a few days to post my pics, but here goes anyway.
> 
> DD loves horses so I made her a ruffle halter from YCMT and Carla C's easy fit pants, which I wanted to be capris and they turned out more like crop pants.  I presume it's b/c dd is so frickin' skinny.  I think I need to take the pattern in a bit for her.  Also, I hand ruffle and see I really could have done a better job on the shirt, but it's really not noticeable when she wears it (and she wore it to the dentist today and got compliments )
> 
> Here are pics of the top and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest lighting but shows off the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of nsdp (not so dear puppy).  He is nsdp b/c he chewed the corner of "Sewing For Dummies" which I checked out of the library.  I never even opened the dang book, but took it back to the library yesterday.  Being the good citizen I am I took it in to the librarian and told her what happened and expected to be fined a couple of bucks.  Wrong!!!  $24.99 later I now own a used dog chewed copy of the book.  The book is still very usable as he only damaged a few pages on the corner, but I'm not happy about the $25 that I instead could have spent on fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll make him a devil costume for Halloween and dress his sister as an angel (though she's clueless with potty training so an angel isn't really fitting).
> 
> And I MUST put in my two cents on the adoption issues.  My heart goes out to all of you have adopted.  DH and I very seriously considered international adoption but we ran into a couple of problems with him being in the military (he was required to be present for an adoption and with his going to sea all the time we may have had to turn down referrals) and the issue of of us not being able to sell our house in RI (again military related that we even had to get that house in the first place!).  So due to timing and finances it's not working out.  Which just kills me as someone had posted that they received comments about adopting for financial gain -- if only they knew!  Adoption is a hard emotional, financial, and selfless act.  It makes me cry that some of you have friends and family members who don't accept your adopted child(ren) as your own.  I just do not understand it.  You are more their parents than the person who gave birth to the child.  It pains me to hear your stories.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I digress.  I actually won't be sewing for the next few days b/c I am helping a friend with her dd's birthday party this Sunday.  I am making the cake and food.  My friend has breast cancer which progressed to the lungs, brain and bones.  She just had another seizure the other night and isn't even sure if she will be at her own daughter's party.  Her dd is turning 5, and btw, she was adopted from China.  My dh and I threw the family a couple's baby shower when they adopted and thankfully they've received a lot of love and support from family and friends
> Anyway, please keep my friend in your thoughts that she's well enough to attend her daughter's party.  It's at the Botanical Gardens so I'm making a caterpillar and flower cake.  I will hopefully get cake pics posted on Monday (I am not at all a professional, but I can make a decent looking cake).
> 
> After that, I'm going to attempt either a stripwork Simply Sweet with applique or a skirt with a t-shirt applique for dd for Halloween -- fabric is already washed and just waiting for me to get my hands on it.  It will be my first applique!



Love, love, love the outfit! as far as the pants go, I actually make the size that her waist measurement dictates, and do the elastic about 3" smaller than her waist.  I just figure the length based on her height.  And I'll definitely be praying for your friend.  She's blessed to have you.


busy mommy said:


> I have another question.  Actually I have a bunch of questions, but I am going to ask them one at a time.  I need to get my posts up so I can share pictures.
> I have done a few appliques ( a soccer ball and a mickey head.)  I think both turned out okay for a first try.  I am either going crazy or trying to be very brave.  I bought some princess pillowcase a few months ago to make pillowcase dresses with them.  But since then, I found those great tutorials on the Vida dress.  I have actually made two of these from the wonderful instructions and they turned out okay.  I want to make a Vida with the cinderella head and want to applique her face.  (or I may chicken out and just make the dress minus the applique.)  If I mess it up I only paid a couple of dollars for the pillowcase, but I won't have it anymore.
> I have taken many notes from your thread.  I think I read somewhere to put heat and bond ultra lite on the back.  I also read somewhere to use sulky tear away.  And for some reason, I have a package of heat and bond ultra hold.  Which of these in your opinions will work the best?  I have worked with the ultralite before, but not the others.  Or should I try something else?  Or should I just wait on an applique that big?
> Sorry for all the questions.  But I am trying to be brave, and I don't have anybody around here that knows very much about sewing.
> You all are great, and I am very impressed with everything that has be posted.



Don't use the Ultra; you can't sew it.  Use the lite, it will still hold while you do the applique.  You use heat n bond behind the applique piece (s) and you use sulky iron on tear away stabilizer behind the fabric you're putting the applique on (like a t-shirt.)  Check out Heather's tutorial on the first page; she'll walk you through everything!


----------



## angel23321

HEATHER!!! You're killing me.  You need to stop making designs cause I keep wanting to buy more and make more and the vicious cycle must stop. 
Okay...don't stop making designs. Just don't tell my DH on me. 
The skirt is beautiful.


----------



## angel23321

mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.



I love this...what pattern is it?


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the compliments on the skirt!!!  I love it and I wish I could wear it myself! Well, I could if I let out the waist elastic, but I might look a tad bit silly.  I do plan on wearing a t-shirt with my Lady Tremaine "ugly cutie" embroidered on it to 1900 Park Fare!  



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


That is SO cute!  I love it!  Your daughter is so pretty!
I noticed that you did, in fact, use 3 bananas, they just aren't all together.  The bananas really prefer to dance together. When you separate them, they get depressed. 



aimeeg said:


> I love this. Did you use Carla's scalopini pattern? How big are you appliques. That is so cute!


Yep!  That's the scallopini skirt.  The castle and the Fairy Godmother's wand are both 5x7 and the rest are 4x4s.  But, all of the designs come in 4x4, 5x7, and 6x10.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Now off to work I go.


VERY cute!! Your daughter is such a little model!  Stabilizer works wonders and your applique looks great!



VBAndrea said:


> Here are pics of the top and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, please keep my friend in your thoughts that she's well enough to attend her daughter's party.  It's at the Botanical Gardens so I'm making a caterpillar and flower cake.  I will hopefully get cake pics posted on Monday (I am not at all a professional, but I can make a decent looking cake).


The horse outfit is adorable!  You did a really nice job on that!

That dog is too cute to ever do any wrong.  I think you must be making that story up! 

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  I'll say a prayer for her. 



Stephres said:


> Oh my, that is breathtaking! It's about time you made something for poor neglected Tessa! I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.


Poor neglected Tessa! 



revrob said:


> WOW!  I've missed pages and pages again!  There's no way for me to catch up!  So sorry that I've missed out on so much.  What I have seen has been fabulous!  great job everyone.
> 
> I've spent the week getting kids ready for school, and we took a little outing yesterday.  The girls in our family went to the AG store and the boys went to Six Flags.   We had a great time!  Now back to finishing up school stuff.  I'm ready for them to go back to school so the paperwork can be over!


So, you missed the "Peace-out" I posted, just for you? 



busy mommy said:


> I have another question.  Actually I have a bunch of questions, but I am going to ask them one at a time.  I need to get my posts up so I can share pictures.
> I have done a few appliques ( a soccer ball and a mickey head.)  I think both turned out okay for a first try.  I am either going crazy or trying to be very brave.  I bought some princess pillowcase a few months ago to make pillowcase dresses with them.  But since then, I found those great tutorials on the Vida dress.  I have actually made two of these from the wonderful instructions and they turned out okay.  I want to make a Vida with the cinderella head and want to applique her face.  (or I may chicken out and just make the dress minus the applique.)  If I mess it up I only paid a couple of dollars for the pillowcase, but I won't have it anymore.
> I have taken many notes from your thread.  I think I read somewhere to put heat and bond ultra lite on the back.  I also read somewhere to use sulky tear away.  And for some reason, I have a package of heat and bond ultra hold.  Which of these in your opinions will work the best?  I have worked with the ultralite before, but not the others.  Or should I try something else?  Or should I just wait on an applique that big?
> Sorry for all the questions.  But I am trying to be brave, and I don't have anybody around here that knows very much about sewing.
> You all are great, and I am very impressed with everything that has be posted.


Someone already said this, but make sure you don't use the heat 'n bond ultra- only the lite!  The ultra will gum up your needle and is impossible to sew over!  Have you read my tutorial?  



teresajoy said:


> *Heather*
> Lydia was walking by the computer and saw that skirt!!! She loves it too!
> She said, "GIVE ME THAT! and tried to hug the monitor!


I love that girl!! Tell her that her mommy can make her one because she has the pattern and all of the designs!   Tessa did the mouth open panting thing when she saw it.  But, in all honesty, it's for me since I am the one that really loves all things Cinderella!  She probably would have preferred something with Ariel- or cats. 



angel23321 said:


> HEATHER!!! You're killing me.  You need to stop making designs cause I keep wanting to buy more and make more and the vicious cycle must stop.
> Okay...don't stop making designs. Just don't tell my DH on me.
> The skirt is beautiful.


Thank you so much!!  You guys are all so sweet!


----------



## tricia

woodkins said:


>



Great job.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.



Love the Zebra dress.  Great work.



VBAndrea said:


> [Not the greatest lighting but shows off the outfit:



Looks great.  Hope nsdp doesn't chew anything else on you.



angel23321 said:


> I love this...what pattern is it?



Not me, but that looks like the Simply Sweet halter version.


----------



## clairemolly

livndisney said:


> I just want to say THANK YOU for celebrating with her! Everyone does the "baby" shower at work but not many do the "adoption" shower. (I still rarely talk about what happened when I went back to work). I am so glad to hear of a company joining in the celebration for an adoptive family.



I am so sorry you had a bad experience.  This particular friend also has 2 daughters that she fostered, then adopted.  We did the same thignwhen she got the girls...they were 18 months and 3 if I remember correctly.  If I had known you when you adopted Morgan, I would have done the same for you too.   It takes a lot more love, in my eyes, to adopt and I applaud you.

Edited to add: This goes to all of you wonderful adoptive mommies out there!


----------



## aimeeg

I am in organizing heaven right now.  My husband and I are going to be doing some "house stuff." As we were going through the list of important things for our house he mentioned Art Room/Sewing storage. Let's just say I could not contain my grin. Honestly I think I have left my crap around so much he is tired of looking at it! LOL 

I was hoping I could get some suggestion on good storage solutions. My room is about 10x10 with a corner cut out. On one wall I have three large windows. I would not be able to go vertical on that wall. One wall has a door to our deck. I have two full windowless walls to work with. I need a sewing/serging/embroidery machine area. A cutting area and an area for the laptop. Then I need storage for my fabric.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



Oh wow that is just amazing!


----------



## froggy33

Okay, I have asked this before, but I thought I would throw it out there again.  When you all make dresses with really full skirts (let's say a bottom hem length of 60" round), how do you construct the skirt??  My daughter has a waist of roughly 20".  Do you do a big rectangle 60" X length of skirt and then gather the top 3X, or do you do it another way??

I want the skirt part really full so I can put pettis underneath.  I can do this if I do a tiered skirt, but I would like it to be one piece.  Thanks!!!

Jessica


----------



## ireland_nicole

aimeeg said:


> I am in organizing heaven right now.  My husband and I are going to be doing some "house stuff." As we were going through the list of important things for our house he mentioned Art Room/Sewing storage. Let's just say I could not contain my grin. Honestly I think I have left my crap around so much he is tired of looking at it! LOL
> 
> I was hoping I could get some suggestion on good storage solutions. My room is about 10x10 with a corner cut out. On one wall I have three large windows. I would not be able to go vertical on that wall. One wall has a door to our deck. I have two full windowless walls to work with. I need a sewing/serging/embroidery machine area. A cutting area and an area for the laptop. Then I need storage for my fabric.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



Can you post pics and measurements?


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> I am in organizing heaven right now.  My husband and I are going to be doing some "house stuff." As we were going through the list of important things for our house he mentioned Art Room/Sewing storage. Let's just say I could not contain my grin. Honestly I think I have left my crap around so much he is tired of looking at it! LOL
> 
> I was hoping I could get some suggestion on good storage solutions. My room is about 10x10 with a corner cut out. On one wall I have three large windows. I would not be able to go vertical on that wall. One wall has a door to our deck. I have two full windowless walls to work with. I need a sewing/serging/embroidery machine area. A cutting area and an area for the laptop. Then I need storage for my fabric.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



Well, I don't know how helpful I'll be really, considering I really need to organize mine too, but I have a few ideas in my head.  For storage, I really like the bookshelf idea.  I think it showcases the fabric and is easy to see/find your fabric.  However that takes up room and could be pricey.  Another way I think I may use is milk crates.  I love the look of them with the covers http://everydaybeautiful.typepad.co...008/11/handmade-fabric-milk-crate-covers.html
They have some pretty big ones at my Walmart for $2.50 a piece.  I also have some fabric in file drawers.

We also put up shelves on the wall (not bookcase), getting things up off the floor.  I got those clear little totes with lids.  Right now I keep ribbon and stuff in there.  They go on those shelves.  
I know you mentioned it, but definitely a big place to cut.  I either use my ironing board or the kitchen table.  I don't have room in my sewing room for one.  It'd be great if you could find a table that folds up quick and easy for that!

Hope you figure it out.  I have all these ideas for mine and just need the motivation to get it done!  Good luck!


----------



## livndisney

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I have asked this before, but I thought I would throw it out there again.  When you all make dresses with really full skirts (let's say a bottom hem length of 60" round), how do you construct the skirt??  My daughter has a waist of roughly 20".  Do you do a big rectangle 60" X length of skirt and then gather the top 3X, or do you do it another way??
> 
> I want the skirt part really full so I can put pettis underneath.  I can do this if I do a tiered skirt, but I would like it to be one piece.  Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



What I do is:

I figure out how long I want the skirt fold it the fabric in half and cut. (1yard of fabric folded in half equals (2) 18 inch long pieces.) I sew those two together at the selvages and gather that to the waist band. For the waistband I cut about a 6 inch strip from the fabric and sew those 2 selvages together to make a "tube", fold down the waist, stitch and add elastic (I do the elastic last after the skirt is attached)

Does that make sense?


----------



## anggye

I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else


----------



## froggy33

livndisney said:


> What I do is:
> 
> I figure out how long I want the skirt fold it the fabric in half and cut. (1yard of fabric folded in half equals (2) 18 inch long pieces.) I sew those two together at the selvages and gather that to the waist band. For the waistband I cut about a 6 inch strip from the fabric and sew those 2 selvages together to make a "tube", fold down the waist, stitch and add elastic (I do the elastic last after the skirt is attached)
> 
> Does that make sense?



Okay I understand the waistband part.  That's how I do it too.  But is your skirt only a width of 36"??  Plus I want to attach it directly to a bodice, so without a waistband.

Thanks for your help though!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> I am in organizing heaven right now.  My husband and I are going to be doing some "house stuff." As we were going through the list of important things for our house he mentioned Art Room/Sewing storage. Let's just say I could not contain my grin. Honestly I think I have left my crap around so much he is tired of looking at it! LOL
> 
> I was hoping I could get some suggestion on good storage solutions. My room is about 10x10 with a corner cut out. On one wall I have three large windows. I would not be able to go vertical on that wall. One wall has a door to our deck. I have two full windowless walls to work with. I need a sewing/serging/embroidery machine area. A cutting area and an area for the laptop. Then I need storage for my fabric.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



I would do a curved table/desk (or L shaped) for the sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine (and possibly laptop as well).  Face the desk/table so you can look out the window (and hopefully door to the deck as well).  I like the idea of fabric stored on the comic book boards and on a shelf.  Someone no too terribly long ago posted a photo of theirs and it made me drool 

I also really like floating shelves to store things on which is where you could put your notions.

I'm just envious that you get a room!  My sewing section consists of a counter in the laundry room, which also triples as the cat's bathroom.  I keep my fabric and notions in the cupboards and I do look out a small window at our weeping willow tree.  It's far from ideal, but it's a space where I can keep my machine and serger up all the time and gives me a little room to cut as well.  Also, I can leave it messy when working on projects.


----------



## minnie2

Thanks for the complements on Nik's SB outfit!  She loves it


HeatherSue said:


> I don't know if Teresa has already posted this, but we had a Dismeet on Monday!!!We met Glenda (Gcast)!!  She was in town visiting her family and we met her at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo.  She was so cute and had the sweetest Texas accent!  I could have listened to her talk all day!  Here we are!  That's Glenda in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Teresa and I went to see "The Time Traveler's Wife".  I LOVED it!! Teresa really liked it, too!
> 
> After that, we went to JoAnn and we found the PERFECT Cinderella fabric!! The silver is sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to spend some alone time with my sister, and to meet another Diser, too!


How fun a Dis meet and a nice day with your sister!  



2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.


Love them!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:


Oh that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!  



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


great job!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.


Love them!


anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else


So Cute!


If I missed something so sorry!  Every thing si great!

April, so sorry about your moms dog!  Yeah on the machine!

I have to brag on Heather for a minute if you guys go to Swak and check out the SisBoom designs it they where done by our very own Heather!!!!!  

HAPPY BDAY T!!!!!!


----------



## anggye

This is for HeatherSue
On your appliques of the Cinderella icons, what color is the outlines, on the computer it looks like gold. What brand of thread is it. Thanks


----------



## aimeeg

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I have asked this before, but I thought I would throw it out there again.  When you all make dresses with really full skirts (let's say a bottom hem length of 60" round), how do you construct the skirt??  My daughter has a waist of roughly 20".  Do you do a big rectangle 60" X length of skirt and then gather the top 3X, or do you do it another way??
> 
> I want the skirt part really full so I can put pettis underneath.  I can do this if I do a tiered skirt, but I would like it to be one piece.  Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



I always make my skirts twice the width of the fabric. So they are anywhere between 80-90 inches. I take my daughter's waist and multiply it by 1.5 so for your dd it would be 30 inches. Stitch the right sides together to form a big circle. Do the same for your skirt.  Gather your skirt to 29ish inches. Then attach the gathered skirt to the waistband. Fold your waist band over and make your casing for your elastic. Insert your 20 inch elastic and then stitch closed. 

That will give you the skirt the fullness for the pettiskirt to properly fit underneath. 



VBAndrea said:


> I would do a curved table/desk (or L shaped) for the sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine (and possibly laptop as well).  Face the desk/table so you can look out the window (and hopefully door to the deck as well).  I like the idea of fabric stored on the comic book boards and on a shelf.  Someone no too terribly long ago posted a photo of theirs and it made me drool
> 
> I also really like floating shelves to store things on which is where you could put your notions.
> 
> I'm just envious that you get a room!  My sewing section consists of a counter in the laundry room, which also triples as the cat's bathroom.  I keep my fabric and notions in the cupboards and I do look out a small window at our weeping willow tree.  It's far from ideal, but it's a space where I can keep my machine and serger up all the time and gives me a little room to cut as well.  Also, I can leave it messy when working on projects.



I might have made you drool.  I had the bookshelf of fabric. I like the bookshelf a lot. I will keep the fabric folded like that. An L shape table might be a great idea. I will have to look into that! 



2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.



Hannah just walked by. She squealed. I think you have a fan. She started drooling. I told her if she really liked it we could bid on Miss Leslie's auction. She said no thank you. She wants her Mommy to make it instead.  Don't be surprised if you see me make a black and white Jack Vida. She loved that you did Jack's "wedding scene." LOL 

I had jeans hanging around from last winter. They were a five as well. I had to go up to a 7 slim for her!!! I could not believe it. Princess "hates pants" is going to try some girlie jeans for gym days. She said she HAD to wear a dress over them because she does not want anyone to think she is wearing boys clothes!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel so bad to even but could you, would you, just say a prayer for my mom.  It seems so trivial compared to those who are so ill or hurt.  But my mom is hurting so bad on the inside.
> 
> I looked for about an hour but the fields are so tall right now.  I scanned the fields, checked the forests, called, drove, called some more.  Finally my mom insisted I leave.
> 
> It has been 12 hours since Savannah went missing and it is more than likely too late for a good outcome.  She most likely got eaten by a mountain lion or shot.
> 
> Mom is devastated.  There is no consolation or closure since we can't find anything of her dog.  Please I know it is seems so small but if you could pray for peace and comfort for my mom.
> 
> Yes, I have the machine.  It is nice but so bitter sweet.  I do have pictures but i am going back to mom's.


I am really sad to hear about the dog.  I would be hoping that she could be found but it sounds like there are a lot of things out there that would harm her.  I know how you feel though, because our dog went missing on the fourth of July.  She is blind and was stuck under the little shed in the backyard.  Is it possible your mother's dog got locked in an shed or barn?  
Hugs for you and your Mom.


emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...


Cute Kitty!  Did you pick a name?



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share..


Adorable!


Mirb1214 said:


> Ok, you've got to tell me where you buy your fabric at.  I drive to JoAnn's in Douglasville but is there anywhere else good?


Both the Wal-Mart in Villa Rica (Hwy 61) and Douglasville (Hwy 5) Have fabric departments.  They have Disney Fabric there.  There is also a small Sewing Machine store Called Cornerstone Sew & Vacumn that has a small section of quiliting fabrics this is on Chapel Hill Road in the shopping center with Pier 1.  (Near the Target store)


MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner
> New box at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.


 I love the Mickey on the box.


lovesdumbo said:


> I just don't understand people.  When I was 6 my Dad had a massive heart attack and died at 42.  My Mom was 36 with 6 children (I am the youngest).  My blind 90 year old Grandfather lived with us.  He couldn't understand why his son died and not him.  None of my Dad's 9 or do siblings would take him in.  My Mom got a job as a school bus driver so she could go home in the middle of the day and take care of him.  He lived with us until his death at 96 years.  When he died he left something like $500 to each of his children and the "extra" something like $2,000 to my Mom.  They were furious.  She was only and "in-law".  That was the last I saw of any of my Aunts & Uncles or cousins.  I still don't understand it.


This is so sad.  I bet you miss your cousins. Family is more important than Money and your Mom sacrificed a lot to take care of him.


momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.


That's adorable what pattern did you use?


MommyBoo! said:


> DS took this photo of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of fun!  And I drooled over a lot of the fabrics I saw.  LOL
> 
> I did resize the pics - hopefully it will adjust.


Looks like you had a great day!  Your DD is adorable.


emcreative said:


> I can finally post some progress on my next sewing project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's for Lizzie, so she picked the fabrics)


Very cute!  We saw that Movie on Sunday and it was adorable.  Ethan loved it a lot.  Towards the end of the movie he had to go to the bathroom and he said I don't want to go, I don't want to miss any of the movie.  Did you see it yet?


fairygoodmother said:


> okay, it's 2:00 AM and I can't sleep so I thought I'd just get up and post these.
> 
> Today I completed my very first Vida. I'm glad it's my first because it leaves MUCH room for improvement.  It would be awful if this were my 10th Vida and it looked like this
> 
> Not only was it my first Vida, it was my first applique as well.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the girls in my life love Piglet and Pooh, I love Eeyore.
> 
> And the Vida (drum roll, please.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if I can find an 8-year old who wants to wear it to Crystal Palace?
> 
> And now I must try and sleep.  Again.


I love Eeyore.  That turned out really nicely.


minnie2 said:


> Hi all!
> Life has been crazy and for some reason I don't always get updates from this thread any more!!!
> I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my newest additions to my family!  Beulah and her daughter Petunia!  My mom sent them to me.  HEr company sells stuff to places like Restoration Hardware and Anthroplolagie among other places.  They are more for show then for actual design but she figured they where fun!  They had one that was my kids size but they sold out of it .  Oh well. It was a great surprise from my mom!


I love Nikki's outfit!  Those dress forms are adorable.  I have been thinking about buying one lately, I just want it for taking pictures of things that I sew.



2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.


This is beautiful!


HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



I love it!  I saw those embroidery designs on your Etsy page. If only my little girl still liked princess things.


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> I always make my skirts twice the width of the fabric. So they are anywhere between 80-90 inches. I take my daughter's waist and multiply it by 1.5 so for your dd it would be 30 inches. Stitch the right sides together to form a big circle. Do the same for your skirt.  Gather your skirt to 29ish inches. Then attach the gathered skirt to the waistband. Fold your waist band over and make your casing for your elastic. Insert your 20 inch elastic and then stitch closed.
> 
> That will give you the skirt the fullness for the pettiskirt to properly fit underneath.



Thank you!!!  That makes measuring a lot easier!  I wondered though - that's a lot of gathering!!  But I want them to be full!!  What if you don't use a waistband - like if you just attach it to a bodice of 20"?  I take it you just gather to 20" instead of 30"??

Thanks again!!


----------



## aimeeg

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!!!  That makes measuring a lot easier!  I wondered though - that's a lot of gathering!!  But I want them to be full!!  What if you don't use a waistband - like if you just attach it to a bodice of 20"?  I take it you just gather to 20" instead of 30"??
> 
> Thanks again!!



Good I am glad it helped! You would do the same thing if you attach it to a bodice.


----------



## froggy33

Didn't someone on here do an applique of a silhouette of the Walt and Mickey Partners Statue??  If so where did you get that image and would you mind me using it??

Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## emcreative

Thanks for all the kitty well wishes.  Emmy decided to name him...(drumroll!)



HADES​
Mostly to go with our other cat, Persephone.  It does seem to be fitting, though.  He is the sweetest, most loving little cat, but something about his face ALWAYS seems to make him look like he's thinking "I will KILL YOU in your sleep!!!"  He has the best evil cat looks ever.  Like this one:

http://cheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=5014692

The Husband came up with the caption, lol!

Emmy calls him by cooing "Come here my little prince of darkness!"


In sewing news, I was hoping to finish up at least the cutting on the Ponyo tunic, but no luck, as my health doesn't wanna cooperate today.  Nope, we haven't seen it yet, though Lizzie keeps plotting ways to get us there!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


Adorable outfit!  I love the idea of a birthday party at an ice cream shoppe!  Sounds like fun.


mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.


These are both adorable.


VBAndrea said:


> DD loves horses so I made her a ruffle halter from YCMT and Carla C's easy fit pants, which I wanted to be capris and they turned out more like crop pants.  I presume it's b/c dd is so frickin' skinny.  I think I need to take the pattern in a bit for her.  Also, I hand ruffle and see I really could have done a better job on the shirt, but it's really not noticeable when she wears it (and she wore it to the dentist today and got compliments )
> 
> Not the greatest lighting but shows off the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of nsdp (not so dear puppy).  He is nsdp b/c he chewed the corner of "Sewing For Dummies" which I checked out of the library.  I never even opened the dang book, but took it back to the library yesterday.  Being the good citizen I am I took it in to the librarian and told her what happened and expected to be fined a couple of bucks.  Wrong!!!  $24.99 later I now own a used dog chewed copy of the book.  The book is still very usable as he only damaged a few pages on the corner, but I'm not happy about the $25 that I instead could have spent on fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll make him a devil costume for Halloween and dress his sister as an angel (though she's clueless with potty training so an angel isn't really fitting).
> 
> And I MUST put in my two cents on the adoption issues.  My heart goes out to all of you have adopted.  DH and I very seriously considered international adoption but we ran into a couple of problems with him being in the military (he was required to be present for an adoption and with his going to sea all the time we may have had to turn down referrals) and the issue of of us not being able to sell our house in RI (again military related that we even had to get that house in the first place!).  So due to timing and finances it's not working out.  Which just kills me as someone had posted that they received comments about adopting for financial gain -- if only they knew!  Adoption is a hard emotional, financial, and selfless act.  It makes me cry that some of you have friends and family members who don't accept your adopted child(ren) as your own.  I just do not understand it.  You are more their parents than the person who gave birth to the child.  It pains me to hear your stories.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I digress.  I actually won't be sewing for the next few days b/c I am helping a friend with her dd's birthday party this Sunday.  I am making the cake and food.  My friend has breast cancer which progressed to the lungs, brain and bones.  She just had another seizure the other night and isn't even sure if she will be at her own daughter's party.  Her dd is turning 5, and btw, she was adopted from China.  My dh and I threw the family a couple's baby shower when they adopted and thankfully they've received a lot of love and support from family and friends
> Anyway, please keep my friend in your thoughts that she's well enough to attend her daughter's party.  It's at the Botanical Gardens so I'm making a caterpillar and flower cake.  I will hopefully get cake pics posted on Monday (I am not at all a professional, but I can make a decent looking cake).
> 
> After that, I'm going to attempt either a stripwork Simply Sweet with applique or a skirt with a t-shirt applique for dd for Halloween -- fabric is already washed and just waiting for me to get my hands on it.  It will be my first applique!


Great job on the outfit, very pretty.
That library charged you a lot of money for that book.  Bad Dog! But you are right he sure is cute!!
Good Luck on the Cake, it is very sweet of you to do that for her.  



busy mommy said:


> I have another question.  Actually I have a bunch of questions, but I am going to ask them one at a time.  I need to get my posts up so I can share pictures.
> I have done a few appliques ( a soccer ball and a mickey head.)  I think both turned out okay for a first try.  I am either going crazy or trying to be very brave.  I bought some princess pillowcase a few months ago to make pillowcase dresses with them.  But since then, I found those great tutorials on the Vida dress.  I have actually made two of these from the wonderful instructions and they turned out okay.  I want to make a Vida with the cinderella head and want to applique her face.  (or I may chicken out and just make the dress minus the applique.)  If I mess it up I only paid a couple of dollars for the pillowcase, but I won't have it anymore.
> I have taken many notes from your thread.  I think I read somewhere to put heat and bond ultra lite on the back.  I also read somewhere to use sulky tear away.  And for some reason, I have a package of heat and bond ultra hold.  Which of these in your opinions will work the best?  I have worked with the ultralite before, but not the others.  Or should I try something else?  Or should I just wait on an applique that big?
> Sorry for all the questions.  But I am trying to be brave, and I don't have anybody around here that knows very much about sewing.
> You all are great, and I am very impressed with everything that has be posted.


Good Luck with the applique, but like others have said use Heat n Bond LITE!


anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else



Cute Bag!!  I love it!
I have some of those Bandannas from Hobby Lobby if anyone needs them send me a PM!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> We got a new furbaby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he needs a name!  Any ideas?  Our other kitty is named Persephone...



You sure don't want our help. We named ours after Darth Vader!  Actually, she was born with one other living cat, and Kirsta decided that they were twins and named them after her BFF Tara and Maura (twins). So Tara ended up being nicknamed Vader. We were looking at Halloween costumes and her Dad is a huge SW fan. 



bentleygirl22 said:


> I'm done with minnie dots outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share..



  I must say, that 's very cute. But I love the butt shot. 



livndisney said:


> Jham
> 
> I am so sorry you had to deal with clueless HR people. I would like to tell you that it has gotten better....I was told that if I went to China, I would be fired by my Manager.  I walked out and called a lawyer. FMLA guarantees certain protection (and imposed fines to anyone who violates it)



My sister had been fired for being pregnant. An attorney woulnd't touch it as it's a labor board issue. So she placed a complaint with the labor board and won. You'd think whoopee! She was awarded $2000 in back medical (she had been in the hospital with mono for 2 weeks, and when she got out she found her they cancelled her medical and took her off the schedule while she was sick). Now, she was very happy with this. She wasn't looking for money, but if you don't hit them in the pocketbook, what's to stop them from doing it again?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> My son's best little girl friend from preschool will be at WDW the week after us, and my sweet son wants me to make her an outfit for Animal Kingdom.  I am doing her a pair of zebra skorts with a hot pink tee.  On the shirt I am putting an applique Minnie head in the same zebra fabric as the skorts.  Here is my question.  If the shirt is hot pink and the applique is zebra print, what colors should Minnie's bow be?  My son wants me to do it in black with hot pink dots.  What do you think ladies?  I always sew for boys so I am not sure what looks good for the girls.  Does that outfit sound okay to you?



I'd say if DS wants the pink dotted bow, then that is what I'd do!!  It's his vision for his friend. 



Rymer said:


> Ladies, I think you have all created a monster in me! LOL.....we are taking our kids to the Boston Aquarium this weekend and I looked at the website today and saw that Sponge Bob will be there doing meet and greets. My daughter loves Sponge bob.  so what do you think I do? I ran to walmart during my lunch break, picked up some sponge bob fabric, went home threw it in the wash & went back to work. my husband put it in the dryer while I was at work.  came home and busted out a custom sponge bob 3 teir twirl skirt for our trip!! my co workers think I'm NUTS! But I'm so pleased with myself.  I haven't finished the waist so when I do, I'll post a pic.  just thought you'd get a kick out of the story! oh and BIG THANKS to Teresajoy who totally rocked w/ the tension technique for ruffling. it worked and made the skirt 100 times easier to make!!



You go girl!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the photo pictorial of my sewing machine adventure.  Sorry if they are big. Penny the shop owner
> 
> New machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our first mickey on a red knit polo.  It didn't come out so good but I will get better as I learn how to hoop the fabric.



 AND I'm green! 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



 It's gorgeous. 



anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else



Such a great idea for the Bandana!!


----------



## minnie2

froggy33 said:


> Didn't someone on here do an applique of a silhouette of the Walt and Mickey Partners Statue??  If so where did you get that image and would you mind me using it??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Heather has that in an embroidery design.


----------



## momtoprincess A

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.




Wow that is really great.
your dd looks like she could be a model.


----------



## momtoprincess A

woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta




My dd would love this outfit


----------



## tadamom

I've said on here before (I think) that we are doing Hercules for MNSSHP.....what do you think of these costumes:

For Michael (hercules) : 





Not the costume that I wanted for him but anyways....he will not be wearing the leggings or boot covers.  He will have bare legs and sandals.

For Mark (Zeus):





I will be making Parker's Megara costume -- not one to be found to buy in her size.

For Me (Hera):





I know in the movie that Hera's toga/dress is pink and I thought about buying a sheer pink material to make an overlay for it -- like she wears in the movie....would you make the overlay or just leave it the way it is.  Or do you think I should do something else for the Hera costume?


----------



## revrob

busy mommy said:


> I have another question.  Actually I have a bunch of questions, but I am going to ask them one at a time.  I need to get my posts up so I can share pictures.
> I have done a few appliques ( a soccer ball and a mickey head.)  I think both turned out okay for a first try.  I am either going crazy or trying to be very brave.  I bought some princess pillowcase a few months ago to make pillowcase dresses with them.  But since then, I found those great tutorials on the Vida dress.  I have actually made two of these from the wonderful instructions and they turned out okay.  I want to make a Vida with the cinderella head and want to applique her face.  (or I may chicken out and just make the dress minus the applique.)  If I mess it up I only paid a couple of dollars for the pillowcase, but I won't have it anymore.
> I have taken many notes from your thread.  I think I read somewhere to put heat and bond ultra lite on the back.  I also read somewhere to use sulky tear away.  And for some reason, I have a package of heat and bond ultra hold.  Which of these in your opinions will work the best?  I have worked with the ultralite before, but not the others.  Or should I try something else?  Or should I just wait on an applique that big?
> Sorry for all the questions.  But I am trying to be brave, and I don't have anybody around here that knows very much about sewing.
> You all are great, and I am very impressed with everything that has be posted.



Have you considered just using the pillowcase as the center panel in the vida?  It won't require appliquing, and it would still be really cute!



livndisney said:


> I just want to say THANK YOU for celebrating with her! Everyone does the "baby" shower at work but not many do the "adoption" shower. (I still rarely talk about what happened when I went back to work). I am so glad to hear of a company joining in the celebration for an adoptive family.



ABSOLUTELY!  I still don't discuss the treatment that we received when we adopted AbbyGrace.  Let's just say it wasn't great!



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you for the compliments on the skirt!!!  I love it and I wish I could wear it myself! Well, I could if I let out the waist elastic, but I might look a tad bit silly.  I do plan on wearing a t-shirt with my Lady Tremaine "ugly cutie" embroidered on it to 1900 Park Fare!
> 
> 
> 
> So, you missed the "Peace-out" I posted, just for you?



LOVE the skirt!  You have to stop!!!  I don't have a trip to sew for, and I still want EVERYTHING!

And, yes, I missed the peace out!  Now I've gotta go try to find it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else


Cute!


froggy33 said:


> Didn't someone on here do an applique of a silhouette of the Walt and Mickey Partners Statue??  If so where did you get that image and would you mind me using it??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Miranda made the dress using one of Heathersue's designs.  she sells them on an auction site that has a t in the name.  if you look at her signature, you might find her id...


----------



## emcreative

revrob said:


> LOVE the skirt!  You have to stop!!!  I don't have a trip to sew for, and I still want EVERYTHING!




Be careful saying things like that...I think my kids have enough custom ideas for the next trip to keep a squad of us busy for the next year!


----------



## 2cutekidz

tadamom said:


> I've said on here before (I think) that we are doing Hercules for MNSSHP.....what do you think of these costumes:
> 
> For Michael (hercules) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the costume that I wanted for him but anyways....he will not be wearing the leggings or boot covers.  He will have bare legs and sandals.
> 
> For Mark (Zeus):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making Parker's Megara costume -- not one to be found to buy in her size.
> 
> For Me (Hera):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in the movie that Hera's toga/dress is pink and I thought about buying a sheer pink material to make an overlay for it -- like she wears in the movie....would you make the overlay or just leave it the way it is.  Or do you think I should do something else for the Hera costume?



Cool costumes!!  What is the material for Hera's costume?  Could you dye it?


----------



## emcreative

Ireland_Nicole, your PM box is full!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I dont understand...it was on page 201 last night...good grief am I behind!
 No time to catch up either..

We are going away to Skaneateles (waaaay upstate NY) for 4 days. Our first trip away this summer and with Hannah. 

Someone asked about Carla C's precious as a blouse- I did mine to go under a dress. It buttons in back. The only thing I wish I had done was compare my pattern piece to one of her blouses that I like the length of. It ended up a bit short. Not to mention she had a growth spurt since I made it and now its like a half shirt LOL!
leave a good half inch at least to flip up the bottom, press and turn in again before topstitching. might even add 1" for a nice clean finished look. Its up to you if you want to add another button hole.

Mommyof3princesses here is a photo of what I have
I can ship Tuesday if you want any. (any of the poodle costume ones)
Mommy-you have the details in PM of what patterns are in what condition


----------



## anggye

I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.








DD9--our NBC day, don't have days planned out yet








DD9 wanted a castle tee. I wanted simple. I am not sure about the material for the applique. When she put it on, the t-shirt stretched and the material shredded.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Ireland_Nicole, your PM box is full!



oops; sorry!  I fixed it now


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I dont understand...it was on page 201 last night...good grief am I behind!
> No time to catch up either..
> 
> We are going away to Skaneateles (waaaay upstate NY) for 4 days. Our first trip away this summer and with Hannah.
> 
> Someone asked about Carla C's precious as a blouse- I did mine to go under a dress. It buttons in back. The only thing I wish I had done was compare my pattern piece to one of her blouses that I like the length of. It ended up a bit short. Not to mention she had a growth spurt since I made it and now its like a half shirt LOL!
> leave a good half inch at least to flip up the bottom, press and turn in again before topstitching. might even add 1" for a nice clean finished look. Its up to you if you want to add another button hole.
> 
> Mommyof3princesses here is a photo of what I have
> I can ship Tuesday if you want any. (any of the poodle costume ones)
> Mommy-you have the details in PM of what patterns are in what condition



umm, not to pry, but ah, what are your plans for that sexy little nurse number on the top left?


----------



## ireland_nicole

anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9--our NBC day, don't have days planned out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9 wanted a castle tee. I wanted simple. I am not sure about the material for the applique. When she put it on, the t-shirt stretched and the material shredded.



Didn't see these before I posted; cute!  Really love the castle idea!


----------



## emcreative

_*We could use some prayers*_

We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.

If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.

Thanks so much.


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Marah, I'm sorry.  I will be praying for her and her family.  I am a former Hospice nurse, and know what a blessing they can be in this difficult and painful time.


----------



## Tink561

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.



LOVE LOVE LOVE but you know that already!!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love this outfit.  Saw the sneak peek on your blog & was looking forward to seeing the whole outfit.  Love the front with Jack & Sally dancing & the fabrics you chose set it so nicely.  

BTW I just made my 1st stripwork twirl double layer skirt using your tutorial yesterday & have already started on a coordinating 1 for my other girl.  They loved it.  Will post pics when I finish the 2nd one.


----------



## busy mommy

revrob said:


> Have you considered just using the pillowcase as the center panel in the vida?  It won't require appliquing, and it would still be really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what I have finally decided to do.  This is what I had planned to do, but then I went crazy for a minute and forgot I am still learning how to applique...I must remember baby steps.  I plan to cut it out tomorrow and sew it this weekend.  As soon as I can, I will start posting pictures.
> Thanks for all of your ideas.


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Marah,
I'll pray for a peacful passing and that maybe she will hang on long enough for her sister to get there.


----------



## emcreative

nevermind


----------



## momtoprincess A

mgmsmommy said:


> BTW I just made my 1st stripwork twirl double layer skirt using your tutorial yesterday & have already started on a coordinating 1 for my other girl.  They loved it.  Will post pics when I finish the 2nd one.



Do you mind my asking were I could find this tutorial.
Also what is a "vida" and are there special instructions for one?

Does anyone have any Halloween costumes they've made in the past that they would like to share pics of?
DD wants to be a "dead bride"


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> I might have made you drool.  I had the bookshelf of fabric. I like the bookshelf a lot. I will keep the fabric folded like that. An L shape table might be a great idea. I will have to look into that!


Well don't be surprised if you one day come home to find your shelf and all its contents missing.  I've never stolen before in my life, but the superb organization and pretty fabric keeps calling my name   Do you hear it now -- your shelf and fabric is begging for me to come take it.






anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9--our NBC day, don't have days planned out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9 wanted a castle tee. I wanted simple. I am not sure about the material for the applique. When she put it on, the t-shirt stretched and the material shredded.


I like all of those!  Everyone makes such great NBC things, but I have to fess up that I've never heard of it before Disboutiquers.   I think my dd might be too scared by it though.



ireland_nicole said:


> umm, not to pry, but ah, what are your plans for that sexy little nurse number on the top left?


I think that was one that she pm'd her about saying it was already cut as she had made herself the outfit already 



emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.


I am so very sorry.  I will keep her in my thoughts that she remains comfortable.  



momtoprincess A said:


> Do you mind my asking were I could find this tutorial.
> Also what is a "vida" and are there special instructions for one?


I'd love to see this tut as well . 

 Vida is a European pattern by Farbenmix.  You have to order the pattern and trace it out.  I haven't ordered it yet, but I definitely plan on doing so.  There is a tutorial for it as well -- one by Trillium and one by someone else (I believe).  Hopefully one of the experienced folks here can provide you with better details.  If you do a search for LisaZoe on this thread she posts some phenomenal Vidas.


----------



## mgmsmommy

momtoprincess A said:


> Do you mind my asking were I could find this tutorial.
> Also what is a "vida" and are there special instructions for one?
> 
> Does anyone have any Halloween costumes they've made in the past that they would like to share pics of?
> DD wants to be a "dead bride"



http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html  was the tutorial on her blog I was referring to.


----------



## emcreative

momtoprincess A said:


> Do you mind my asking were I could find this tutorial.
> Also what is a "vida" and are there special instructions for one?
> 
> Does anyone have any Halloween costumes they've made in the past that they would like to share pics of?
> DD wants to be a "dead bride"



This is the Vida (it's the name of a dress pattern):






A lot of ladies (and Tom) like to use it because the big panels in front and back are perfect for appliques (or using pillowcases!) and the style can be worn as is for summer, or with shirt underneath for fall/winter/spring.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Question for those who have done fabric Coops
> I'm sorry to be the official group troublemaker, but:
> I had a weird situation today, and while trying to be vague enough, I'm wondering if y'all can tell me if my expectation was wrong.
> 
> A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
> On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
> I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
> one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
> Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
> Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
> Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed.
> So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
> She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
> So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.
> 
> So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
> TIA


Obviously I had planned to comment on this and forgot because I just clicked to post a comment (also to you LOL and poof! here is this one)
I did the coop thing, but found the gal who runs it to be a bit, um, "brisk" she always sounds PO'd and stressed. I had to wait a long time for fabric and pay shipping, etc, Im glad I tried it, although ironically Im trying to sell that fabric now to pay for my baby dedication outfit (Michael Miller anyone??? I have several of the dots and Lil'Princess, plus all sorts of other fun stuff)
I dont think I would do it again.



ireland_nicole said:


> umm, not to pry, but ah, what are your plans for that sexy little nurse number on the top left?



LOL!!!!!!!!! NOTHING! My left leg wouldnt fit in that and it would soooo not look sexy on me the way it does on her. Why, you want it? Got a hot date planned that you need it for? 

I am very excited! I ordered the kit for Wendy Schoen's (pronounced Shane) pattern and I chose peach thread and ribbon, it ships tomorrow and should arrive next week.
After finding 3 different people who teach heirloom, but I didnt love the first 2. One was rather rude to me, when I first called her I wanted to know if she could help, she immediately told me it was rather ambitious of me to expect to do it in a month (without asking how much time I have to dedicate to sewing) and then that she would have to look at the pattern, so I gave her the URL to see it, she was quick to tell me she charges $30 for lessons and I would need private lessons, etc. She took 2 days to call me back and then said "What did you want to know? Did you want my opinion on if you should buy the kit?"
I told her no, nevermind I found someone else.
The next shop does mostly quilting, but has a Martha Pullen teacher there,at $25 per hour, but lessons would have to be worked around other classes, and she was already suggesting my machine might not be good enough- she wanted to know what brand mine was- naturally she sells sewing machines.
The 3rd gal is like 45 minutes from me, BUT she is opening her own studio on Sept 2nd. Im booked for Sept 2!!Turns out she recently left the quilt shop mentioned above. She has 4 licenses with Martha Pullen and will be a heirloom focused shop with Martha Pullen fabrics and more AND she has made the very same gown and recently did a class on it so she's very familiar. She ws the most supportive, encouraging and friendly and said since heirloom is her focus I could schedule with her anytime. AND since she's just opening she is charging $25 for 3 hours and $10 for each hour after that. I'm truly hoping it only takes 1 visit. DH is concerned about how much this will end up costing LOL.
AND!....my Mother has agreed to come for a visit and take care of the girls so I can go sew- so I dont have to pay a babysitter!

Sept 2nd is the big day, and my kit of fabrics arrives next week. I can hardly wait!!

here is her website if anyone wants to see
www.timelesstreasuresbymaureen.com 

You can see her gown under sewing news- on the last page of photos. she did hers in blue thread.

Cant wait to show all of you.

I have been harassing Toadstool and she has been so supportive of me in this venture. I cant wait for her to get her camera back from the fixit shop so we can see more of her stuff!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Steph, Lisa, and other Vida Queens:

The Vida I posted overnight has some issues.  It just doesn't appear to be hanging right.  Is it just not heavy enough on the bottom since I didn't do any ruffles or bias tape or anything on the bottom edge?  Or did I totally screw up and put the side panels together backward?






Notice the right hand side.  It looks like that on Sierra too.  What did I do wrong?

HELP!   I was so proud of it....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.




Prayers being said


----------



## busy mommy

fairygoodmother said:


> Steph, Lisa, and other Vida Queens:
> 
> The Vida I posted overnight has some issues.  It just doesn't appear to be hanging right.  Is it just not heavy enough on the bottom since I didn't do any ruffles or bias tape or anything on the bottom edge?  Or did I totally screw up and put the side panels together backward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut the pieces on the grainline the way the pattern describes?  I've made two of these and haven't put a ruffle or bias tape on the bottom edge.  I just hemmed it.  I'm definitely not an expert...just a thought.  You did a great job, though.  Eeyore is my favorite.


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Question for those who have done fabric Coops
> I'm sorry to be the official group troublemaker, but:
> I had a weird situation today, and while trying to be vague enough, I'm wondering if y'all can tell me if my expectation was wrong.
> 
> A large group of fabrics that was seasonally based was being ordered yesterday.
> On the run up to it, there was a lot of tooing and froing to fill bolts.
> I originally chose 3 yrds; one main fabric and two coordinates, to do a Vida
> one of my coordinates didn't get enough orders to fill a bolt, so was dropped. No problem, moved it to another coordinate.
> Then they were having problems filling, so I added a yard of each, thinking I could also do a ruffled capri, peasant top, maybe a stripwork skirt with the extra.
> Then today, the owner says the order was placed and all but one fabric will be arriving as expected, the other fabric won't come for another month. and those who ordered it would have to pay extra shipping.
> Of course, that was one of the coordinates I needed.
> So I asked the group owner if she had any suggestions
> She accused me of lying and basically having buyers remorse and not wanting it.
> So now, I'm trying to figure out how to handle this.  I'm obviously stuck with a bunch of fabric that hopefully DD will agree to wear next year.  I would have thought that she would try to help me come up with a solution, at least not charging the extra shipping, but no, she immediately became angry.
> 
> So my question is, 1. Did I unknowingly do something wrong?  2. How do you think I should handle it at this point?  3. Is this sort of thing common?  Cause I really didn't need this drama today.
> TIA



I find that anything goes with co-ops!  And it never goes as planned! I have been part of a few and all the people that I have dealt with seem frazzled and overwhelmed. Now, having said that, if I was doing what they do I would be too! 

Usually it is the manufacturer who has the delay with throws everything off  and the group owner really can't do a thing about it. She has paid for the fabric and is out the money if she allows you to back out. Usually they'll allow you to try and sell to others on the group site but you still must handle the fabric. Also normally the option of holding off until all fabric arrives before it is shipped is possible but totally kills whatever you had planned for some of the fabric. It has taken me 8 months to receive fabric before!! 

The little savings I gain just isn't worth it. And it also seems that bolts are dropped last minute so you can end up with only half the fabric.

Best of luck to get the situation solved!


----------



## 2cutekidz

momtoprincess A said:


> Do you mind my asking were I could find this tutorial.
> Also what is a "vida" and are there special instructions for one?
> 
> Does anyone have any Halloween costumes they've made in the past that they would like to share pics of?
> DD wants to be a "dead bride"



That's my blog!!   It's in my siggie and someone just posted a link too.  The Vida is a European pattern.  I just posted a NBC set using the Vida...








fairygoodmother said:


> The Vida I posted overnight has some issues.  It just doesn't appear to be hanging right.  Is it just not heavy enough on the bottom since I didn't do any ruffles or bias tape or anything on the bottom edge?  Or did I totally screw up and put the side panels together backward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the right hand side.  It looks like that on Sierra too.  What did I do wrong?
> 
> HELP!   I was so proud of it....




You should be proud, it looks great!

I assume you mean that it isn't flaring out at the bottom.  Most of the time it doesn't hold that shape.  I have to arrange the Vida whenever I take pictures to get a good shot of the flare.  I think if you use a stiffer fabric it will keep it's shape better.  I used some spray starch on my NBC Vida, and it helped a little (but not much)


----------



## momtoprincess A

2cutekidz said:


> That's my blog!!   It's in my siggie and someone just posted a link too.  The Vida is a European pattern.  I just posted a NBC set using the Vida...



Thank you
You create some beautiful outfits. I wish I was that talented.

Thank you everyone else for answering my questions.


----------



## Stephres

fairygoodmother said:


> Steph, Lisa, and other Vida Queens:
> 
> The Vida I posted overnight has some issues.  It just doesn't appear to be hanging right.  Is it just not heavy enough on the bottom since I didn't do any ruffles or bias tape or anything on the bottom edge?  Or did I totally screw up and put the side panels together backward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the right hand side.  It looks like that on Sierra too.  What did I do wrong?
> 
> HELP!   I was so proud of it....



Oh gosh, I don't even want to say, but it does look like you have two of the same side panels sewn together on each side. There should be one of each, which is hard to explain. Did it look like this when you sewed it to the front?






This is wrong:






That being said, look at mine when it is just hanging on the child, it doesn't really flare out:






So I am not sure. I'm sorry!


----------



## lovesdumbo

momtoprincess A said:


> OK you asked for it.
> I made this top and jacket for the spring concert. She already had the leggings.


So cute!  Love the fabric!  Love the other dresses you posted too!



minnie2 said:


> Hi all!
> I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!


Love that!!!!  Love your dress forms too-do you have outfits planned for them?  They would be cute to dress up for holidays!




2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.


WOW!!! That is just too cool!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:


Beautiful!!!



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


That is great!!!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.


Those are both so great!  Love the hot pink/zebra AK outfit!



VBAndrea said:


> DD loves horses so I made her a ruffle halter from YCMT and Carla C's easy fit pants, which I wanted to be capris and they turned out more like crop pants.  I presume it's b/c dd is so frickin' skinny.  I think I need to take the pattern in a bit for her.  Also, I hand ruffle and see I really could have done a better job on the shirt, but it's really not noticeable when she wears it (and she wore it to the dentist today and got compliments


So cute!  Prayers for your friend.




anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else


Love your bag!




emcreative said:


> Thanks for all the kitty well wishes.  Emmy decided to name him...(drumroll!)
> 
> 
> 
> HADES​
> Mostly to go with our other cat, Persephone.  It does seem to be fitting, though.  He is the sweetest, most loving little cat, but something about his face ALWAYS seems to make him look like he's thinking "I will KILL YOU in your sleep!!!"  He has the best evil cat looks ever.
> 
> 
> Emmy calls him by cooing "Come here my little prince of darkness!"
> 
> 
> In sewing news, I was hoping to finish up at least the cutting on the Ponyo tunic, but no luck, as my health doesn't wanna cooperate today.  Nope, we haven't seen it yet, though Lizzie keeps plotting ways to get us there!


He's so cute!  Hope you're feeling better soon!  Ponyo is worth the plotting!



anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9--our NBC day, don't have days planned out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9 wanted a castle tee. I wanted simple. I am not sure about the material for the applique. When she put it on, the t-shirt stretched and the material shredded.


Those are so great!



emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Prayers for Nana.   She must find a lot of peace knowing that her grandsons are forever safe!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Oh gosh, I don't even want to say, but it does look like you have two of the same side panels sewn together on each side. There should be one of each, which is hard to explain. Did it look like this when you sewed it to the front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, look at mine when it is just hanging on the child, it doesn't really flare out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am not sure. I'm sorry!


I struggled a bit when I made my first Vida trying to figure out which side piece went where but when I made my 2nd one I realized that it would actually be kind of hard to sew it on wrong.  As you can see in your "wrong" photo if you try to put the wrong pieces together the side panel will be a lot smaller than the front and it just won't fit together very well.


----------



## livndisney

froggy33 said:


> Okay I understand the waistband part.  That's how I do it too.  But is your skirt only a width of 36"??  Plus I want to attach it directly to a bodice, so without a waistband.
> 
> Thanks for your help though!!!!



No, the skirt width is 44 plus 44 for a total of 88 (give or take for seam allowance). I add this to a bodice as well.


----------



## livndisney

SallyfromDE said:


> My sister had been fired for being pregnant. An attorney woulnd't touch it as it's a labor board issue. So she placed a complaint with the labor board and won. You'd think whoopee! She was awarded $2000 in back medical (she had been in the hospital with mono for 2 weeks, and when she got out she found her they cancelled her medical and took her off the schedule while she was sick). Now, she was very happy with this. She wasn't looking for money, but if you don't hit them in the pocketbook, what's to stop them from doing it again?



Just to clarify-I did not sue. The attorney I called is also an adoptive parent (as is the CEO fo the company). They explained to the manager that what she was doing was illegal and if she continued she would pay the fine. (Fine is to the government not me). I got NOTHING for her ignorance.  I take that back she DID let me leave a hour early the day before I flew to China (after I had already worked a bunch of overtime )LOL


----------



## CastleCreations

Well, I did it. I got my new machine today and already made a Heathersue applique on my bigger hoop. I like the machine a lot, but I think I will take a class. The bobbin is a little wonky... anyhow...I was shocked by how fast it goes. It had the applique done in no time. Now I'm off to shop for more...LOL.
oh yeah...it's a singer futura. I really wanted a Brother, but couldn't pass up the deal. It was listed on Craigslist for 400, I offered 350. It was new in the box and came with a TON of embroidery thread. There are at least 100 different colors. They were untouched. It turns out the poor man bought it for his wife and she died before she could use it. He was happy that we took it. Well I'm off to shop...LOL


----------



## karamat

HeatherSue said:


>



I love the shoe!  I think it will be perfect for a Cindy outfit I have planned.  What kind of fabric did you use for the shoe?  It looks sheer.



2cutekidz said:


> That's my blog!!   It's in my siggie and someone just posted a link too.  The Vida is a European pattern.  I just posted a NBC set using the Vida...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be proud, it looks great!
> 
> I assume you mean that it isn't flaring out at the bottom.  Most of the time it doesn't hold that shape.  I have to arrange the Vida whenever I take pictures to get a good shot of the flare.  I think if you use a stiffer fabric it will keep it's shape better.  I used some spray starch on my NBC Vida, and it helped a little (but not much)



Love it!  And I have to ask... how did you stitch on the black roses?  (That's the stuff from Hobby Lobby by the yard - right?)  I put some of that on the neck of a tshirt and handstitched it - boy was it a pain!  And took forever!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I love that girl!! Tell her that her mommy can make her one because she has the pattern and all of the designs!   Tessa did the mouth open panting thing when she saw it.  But, in all honesty, it's for me since I am the one that really loves all things Cinderella!  She probably would have preferred something with Ariel- or cats.
> !



Shoot, Lyddie saw the skirt again in a reply and got her little lips all over my screen! Hey, didn't you say it was a little big for Tessa?? You know, Lyddie is a little bigger than her, you could just make another for Tess! 

Poor neglected kittyless Tessa. 


aimeeg said:


> I am in organizing heaven right now.  My husband and I are going to be doing some "house stuff." As we were going through the list of important things for our house he mentioned Art Room/Sewing storage. Let's just say I could not contain my grin. Honestly I think I have left my crap around so much he is tired of looking at it! LOL
> 
> I was hoping I could get some suggestion on good storage solutions. My room is about 10x10 with a corner cut out. On one wall I have three large windows. I would not be able to go vertical on that wall. One wall has a door to our deck. I have two full windowless walls to work with. I need a sewing/serging/embroidery machine area. A cutting area and an area for the laptop. Then I need storage for my fabric.
> 
> Any Suggestions?



Woo hoo!!!  I have absolutely no good storage solutions for you. Although, I would highly discourage the "put it in the basement all piled up on a desk, shelf, storage box" method. 




anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else



I love that purse! 



anggye said:


> This is for HeatherSue
> On your appliques of the Cinderella icons, what color is the outlines, on the computer it looks like gold. What brand of thread is it. Thanks



I was going to ask her the same thing! 



froggy33 said:


> Didn't someone on here do an applique of a silhouette of the Walt and Mickey Partners Statue??  If so where did you get that image and would you mind me using it??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Jeanne did a shirt like that, and Heathersue  has one for an embroidery machine. 



emcreative said:


> Thanks for all the kitty well wishes.  Emmy decided to name him...(drumroll!)
> 
> 
> 
> HADES​
> Mostly to go with our other cat, Persephone.  It does seem to be fitting, though.  He is the sweetest, most loving little cat, but something about his face ALWAYS seems to make him look like he's thinking "I will KILL YOU in your sleep!!!"  He has the best evil cat looks ever.  Like this one:
> 
> http://cheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=5014692
> 
> The Husband came up with the caption, lol!
> 
> Emmy calls him by cooing "Come here my little prince of darkness!"
> 
> 
> In sewing news, I was hoping to finish up at least the cutting on the Ponyo tunic, but no luck, as my health doesn't wanna cooperate today.  Nope, we haven't seen it yet, though Lizzie keeps plotting ways to get us there!



Love the kitty, hate the name! He looks like our Foster Tarp. Such a cutie! 



anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.


That is really pretty! I'm sorry it raveled! 


ireland_nicole said:


> umm, not to pry, but ah, what are your plans for that sexy little nurse number on the top left?








emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Oh no, that is sad.


----------



## froggy33

minnie2 said:


> Heather has that in an embroidery design.





ireland_nicole said:


> Cute!
> Miranda made the dress using one of Heathersue's designs.  she sells them on an auction site that has a t in the name.  if you look at her signature, you might find her id...



Thanks!  I love how you put the name of the auction site in code!  The only down side is that I don't really know how to use my embroidery machine.  It is a Bernina Bernette.  I am pretty sure I could use the PED basic and upload files that way.  Would that work??  Cause I like ALL of Heather's designs!!  I guess I do have over 3 months to figure out the machine.  REally I think I just need to purchase the PED if that will work.

Thanks again!!



livndisney said:


> No, the skirt width is 44 plus 44 for a total of 88 (give or take for seam allowance). I add this to a bodice as well.



Ok, I was wondering.  Got it though!!  I would only need like a 10-12" length, my daughter is only 1.  Thanks so much for your help!!

Jessica


----------



## fairygoodmother

About the Vida...yes, I cut on the bias, and yes it looked like the picture when I sewed it.  
I followed Steph's tutorial.  

How difficult will it be to make one reversible, or at least fully lined?  Any tutorial out there  showing that?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Obviously I had planned to comment on this and forgot because I just clicked to post a comment (also to you LOL and poof! here is this one)
> I did the coop thing, but found the gal who runs it to be a bit, um, "brisk" she always sounds PO'd and stressed. I had to wait a long time for fabric and pay shipping, etc, Im glad I tried it, although ironically Im trying to sell that fabric now to pay for my baby dedication outfit (Michael Miller anyone??? I have several of the dots and Lil'Princess, plus all sorts of other fun stuff)
> I dont think I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!! NOTHING! My left leg wouldnt fit in that and it would soooo not look sexy on me the way it does on her. Why, you want it? Got a hot date planned that you need it for?
> 
> I am very excited! I ordered the kit for Wendy Schoen's (pronounced Shane) pattern and I chose peach thread and ribbon, it ships tomorrow and should arrive next week.
> After finding 3 different people who teach heirloom, but I didnt love the first 2. One was rather rude to me, when I first called her I wanted to know if she could help, she immediately told me it was rather ambitious of me to expect to do it in a month (without asking how much time I have to dedicate to sewing) and then that she would have to look at the pattern, so I gave her the URL to see it, she was quick to tell me she charges $30 for lessons and I would need private lessons, etc. She took 2 days to call me back and then said "What did you want to know? Did you want my opinion on if you should buy the kit?"
> I told her no, nevermind I found someone else.
> The next shop does mostly quilting, but has a Martha Pullen teacher there,at $25 per hour, but lessons would have to be worked around other classes, and she was already suggesting my machine might not be good enough- she wanted to know what brand mine was- naturally she sells sewing machines.
> The 3rd gal is like 45 minutes from me, BUT she is opening her own studio on Sept 2nd. Im booked for Sept 2!!Turns out she recently left the quilt shop mentioned above. She has 4 licenses with Martha Pullen and will be a heirloom focused shop with Martha Pullen fabrics and more AND she has made the very same gown and recently did a class on it so she's very familiar. She ws the most supportive, encouraging and friendly and said since heirloom is her focus I could schedule with her anytime. AND since she's just opening she is charging $25 for 3 hours and $10 for each hour after that. I'm truly hoping it only takes 1 visit. DH is concerned about how much this will end up costing LOL.
> AND!....my Mother has agreed to come for a visit and take care of the girls so I can go sew- so I dont have to pay a babysitter!
> 
> Sept 2nd is the big day, and my kit of fabrics arrives next week. I can hardly wait!!
> 
> here is her website if anyone wants to see
> www.timelesstreasuresbymaureen.com
> 
> You can see her gown under sewing news- on the last page of photos. she did hers in blue thread.
> 
> Cant wait to show all of you.
> 
> I have been harassing Toadstool and she has been so supportive of me in this venture. I cant wait for her to get her camera back from the fixit shop so we can see more of her stuff!



First; yeah, I got things temporarily sorted out w/ the Coop, I think... but I agree, spending a couple bucks more at a quilt shop is a lot easier than the hassle... Did I hear you say MM?  Do show and tell, please

Second, I am, shall we say, rather fluffy.  I'm afraid poor DH might run screaming if I tried that one on for sizeSuffice it to say, it would not be a good look...

On the fabric/teacher thing; well done!  The Christening gown is going to be gorgeous; and imagine, some day your grandchildren will be able to wear it; how amazing is that?  I'm so glad you found a teacher you're comfortable with, and it sounds like she's by far the best of the bunch.  You're going to do great!  I can't wait to see it!


2cutekidz said:


> That's my blog!!   It's in my siggie and someone just posted a link too.  The Vida is a European pattern.  I just posted a NBC set using the Vida...


You're famous!  And I know you (well kind of, sort of, in a dis kind of way...)


CastleCreations said:


> Well, I did it. I got my new machine today and already made a Heathersue applique on my bigger hoop. I like the machine a lot, but I think I will take a class. The bobbin is a little wonky... anyhow...I was shocked by how fast it goes. It had the applique done in no time. Now I'm off to shop for more...LOL.
> oh yeah...it's a singer futura. I really wanted a Brother, but couldn't pass up the deal. It was listed on Craigslist for 400, I offered 350. It was new in the box and came with a TON of embroidery thread. There are at least 100 different colors. They were untouched. It turns out the poor man bought it for his wife and she died before she could use it. He was happy that we took it. Well I'm off to shop...LOL


Congratulations!!!  I'm very sorry about the man's wife; but I think you did the right thing.  It was a steal!


----------



## MouseTriper

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.


 I LOVVVVVEEEE this!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!


 I LOOOVVVEEE this TOO!!!  Awesome!!



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


 I think that is adorable!  Your DD is a cutie too!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.


So cute!!!!  You did a great job!!


----------



## MouseTriper

VBAndrea said:


> First of all, I have quickly read everything that has been posted but forgot to multiquote.  As usual, every one has created some great outfits.  I love both Vidas (the Pooh and Halloween), the Minnie Princess Dress is unbelievable, and Marah I am so impressed with your applique -- to me it looks like your 100th applique -- not your first!  Love the new kitty as well.  If it's a girl I say name it Candace in honor of Phin and Ferb.
> 
> April, I so hope your mom's dog comes home safely.  I know cats are great at disappearing for days and I have had a few stories about dogs as well that make it home safely.  Our pets are our families as well.
> 
> And, after seeing HeatherSue's latest endeavor (I am oh so jealous!!!) maybe I should wait a few days to post my pics, but here goes anyway.
> 
> DD loves horses so I made her a ruffle halter from YCMT and Carla C's easy fit pants, which I wanted to be capris and they turned out more like crop pants.  I presume it's b/c dd is so frickin' skinny.  I think I need to take the pattern in a bit for her.  Also, I hand ruffle and see I really could have done a better job on the shirt, but it's really not noticeable when she wears it (and she wore it to the dentist today and got compliments )
> 
> Here are pics of the top and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest lighting but shows off the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of nsdp (not so dear puppy).  He is nsdp b/c he chewed the corner of "Sewing For Dummies" which I checked out of the library.  I never even opened the dang book, but took it back to the library yesterday.  Being the good citizen I am I took it in to the librarian and told her what happened and expected to be fined a couple of bucks.  Wrong!!!  $24.99 later I now own a used dog chewed copy of the book.  The book is still very usable as he only damaged a few pages on the corner, but I'm not happy about the $25 that I instead could have spent on fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll make him a devil costume for Halloween and dress his sister as an angel (though she's clueless with potty training so an angel isn't really fitting).
> 
> And I MUST put in my two cents on the adoption issues.  My heart goes out to all of you have adopted.  DH and I very seriously considered international adoption but we ran into a couple of problems with him being in the military (he was required to be present for an adoption and with his going to sea all the time we may have had to turn down referrals) and the issue of of us not being able to sell our house in RI (again military related that we even had to get that house in the first place!).  So due to timing and finances it's not working out.  Which just kills me as someone had posted that they received comments about adopting for financial gain -- if only they knew!  Adoption is a hard emotional, financial, and selfless act.  It makes me cry that some of you have friends and family members who don't accept your adopted child(ren) as your own.  I just do not understand it.  You are more their parents than the person who gave birth to the child.  It pains me to hear your stories.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I digress.  I actually won't be sewing for the next few days b/c I am helping a friend with her dd's birthday party this Sunday.  I am making the cake and food.  My friend has breast cancer which progressed to the lungs, brain and bones.  She just had another seizure the other night and isn't even sure if she will be at her own daughter's party.  Her dd is turning 5, and btw, she was adopted from China.  My dh and I threw the family a couple's baby shower when they adopted and thankfully they've received a lot of love and support from family and friends
> Anyway, please keep my friend in your thoughts that she's well enough to attend her daughter's party.  It's at the Botanical Gardens so I'm making a caterpillar and flower cake.  I will hopefully get cake pics posted on Monday (I am not at all a professional, but I can make a decent looking cake).
> 
> !


Awwww the outfit is so cute!!! I am so sorry to hear about your frind.  I really hope she is well enough to go to her DD's birthday party!!!




anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else


I love that bag!!!!



anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9--our NBC day, don't have days planned out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9 wanted a castle tee. I wanted simple. I am not sure about the material for the applique. When she put it on, the t-shirt stretched and the material shredded.


Those are all great NBC shirts!!!!



emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Prayers said....I am so sorry!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> Steph, Lisa, and other Vida Queens:
> 
> The Vida I posted overnight has some issues.  It just doesn't appear to be hanging right.  Is it just not heavy enough on the bottom since I didn't do any ruffles or bias tape or anything on the bottom edge?  Or did I totally screw up and put the side panels together backward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the right hand side.  It looks like that on Sierra too.  What did I do wrong?
> 
> HELP!   I was so proud of it....


I think it looks really cute!


----------



## kathyell

Can anyone tell me the name of the technique that would allow me to make something with the distinctive look of the bottom of Belle's yellow dress? (Talking about the kind of gathered swag sort of thing on the top layer of the skirt.)

*Someone* brilliant here made a simplified version of the Belle dress, sort of a sundress in the same style with the swags but it looked much more wearable long-term than a full-out replica version. I think it was posted in Part 15 somewhere, but I haven't been able to find it.

If anyone has any general suggestions, a tutorial, or a clue they could lend me, it would be much much much appreciated.

(Drooling over those new appliques, HeatherSue, and thank you for the 4x4 versions. Seriously considering doing something with those but my head is telling me to wait a little and see how much the daughter grows between now and next May, our next trip to WDW.)


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the zebra dress and the storybook dress.  I do love the colors in te zebra dress and little sara beth says it is boho chic...whatever that means?




angel23321 said:


> I love this...what pattern is it?



The bodice is the balter style from CarlaC's simply sweet, and the bottom is from the stripwork jumper by CarlaC.  notice a theme?



emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Prayers being said.


----------



## Stephres

fairygoodmother said:


> About the Vida...yes, I cut on the bias, and yes it looked like the picture when I sewed it.
> I followed Steph's tutorial.
> 
> How difficult will it be to make one reversible, or at least fully lined?  Any tutorial out there  showing that?



Then you're fine, it must just be hanging funny in that pic. 

I haven't seen a reversible vida, but I would imagine it wouldn't be that hard, just cut out everything twice and sew together.


----------



## revrob

kathyell said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the technique that would allow me to make something with the distinctive look of the bottom of Belle's yellow dress? (Talking about the kind of gathered swag sort of thing on the top layer of the skirt.)
> 
> *Someone* brilliant here made a simplified version of the Belle dress, sort of a sundress in the same style with the swags but it looked much more wearable long-term than a full-out replica version. I think it was posted in Part 15 somewhere, but I haven't been able to find it.
> 
> If anyone has any general suggestions, a tutorial, or a clue they could lend me, it would be much much much appreciated.
> 
> (Drooling over those new appliques, HeatherSue, and thank you for the 4x4 versions. Seriously considering doing something with those but my head is telling me to wait a little and see how much the daughter grows between now and next May, our next trip to WDW.)



Is this the dress that you're talking about?





If so, I did a straight hem on the bottom of the dress.  I marked spots evenly around the dress that I wanted to gather up - about 3" up from the hem line.  Then, I just did little finger pleats (folded it back and forth real small - like you would fold a paper fan) up to the point that I marked.  I pinned it at that point and just stitched over the gathered area - making sure to secure it a few times.  That's it!

And, just because I love the pic - my daughter LOVED the dress for her BBB trip!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally have pics of finished outfits!  Had a storm, so moved photo shoot to the living room....  Here are the AK dress and the story book outfit! Fogot to add...the mickey head is my first non square applique!  My sewing machine actually cooperated with me and the material didn't pucker thanks to that great stuff you put on the back of the material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to work I go.



These look great!  I love the hot pink and zebra together!    Where did you find the princess storybook fabric?

Heather, that cinderella skirt is so beautiful!    I keep hoping that I can get an embroidery machine some day so I can buy your designs.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone out there sell appliques that they have made?  I am looking for a Mrs Potts or chip to put on an apron for my blue belle dress.  I don't have an embroidery machine and really don't have the time to do this by hand.  If you do this, can you please pm me?  I thought I saw someone post on here a few weeks ago that they do this.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thaks for all the coments on my NBC set!!  You all know hw to make a girl feel GREAT!!



karamat said:


> Love it!  And I have to ask... how did you stitch on the black roses?  (That's the stuff from Hobby Lobby by the yard - right?)  I put some of that on the neck of a tshirt and handstitched it - boy was it a pain!  And took forever!



Yep, it's from HL - I used my machine to stitch it on.  I stitchd on both the bottom and the top, close to the roses.  When I pinned it I pinned the roses out of the way and kinda moved them around while I stitched.  Just go slow.



fairygoodmother said:


> About the Vida...yes, I cut on the bias, and yes it looked like the picture when I sewed it.
> I followed Steph's tutorial.
> 
> How difficult will it be to make one reversible, or at least fully lined?  Any tutorial out there  showing that?



I think you did you Vida right, they just don't hold their shape.

I always line the middle panel when I applique it.  That might help it keeps it's shape too.



kathyell said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the technique that would allow me to make something with the distinctive look of the bottom of Belle's yellow dress? (Talking about the kind of gathered swag sort of thing on the top layer of the skirt.)
> 
> If anyone has any general suggestions, a tutorial, or a clue they could lend me, it would be much much much appreciated.



I made DD a cotton Belle gown last Halloween.  I made casings at the hem and attatched ribbons in them.  I scrunched up the casing and tied a bow to secure it.


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> Hi all!
> Life has been crazy and for some reason I don't always get updates from this thread any more!!!
> I wanted to share my newest creation.  I shared the skirt before but I finally finished the top.  Nikki wants to wear her today but I want her to save her for our trip.  I am torn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my newest additions to my family!  Beulah and her daughter Petunia!  My mom sent them to me.  HEr company sells stuff to places like Restoration Hardware and Anthroplolagie among other places.  They are more for show then for actual design but she figured they where fun!  They had one that was my kids size but they sold out of it .  Oh well. It was a great surprise from my mom!



They outfits are amazing!!!! I love the hand appliques...they are terrific!! Your DD looks so excited and I am sure its going to be a battle getting them off! That happens to me to...I get them to model but then they don't want to take the outfits off...lol!
Beulah and Petunia look so great sitting there in the corner. A very welcome addition...that was so thoughtful of your mom!


----------



## twob4him

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone out there sell appliques that they have made?  I am looking for a Mrs Potts or chip to put on an apron for my blue belle dress.  I don't have an embroidery machine and really don't have the time to do this by hand.  If you do this, can you please pm me?  I thought I saw someone post on here a few weeks ago that they do this.



Revrob does!!! I am sure she can help you out but you would have to pm her...if I see her I will mention your request and send her right over!


----------



## tricia

anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else



Very cute.  Good use of the bandana!



emcreative said:


> Thanks for all the kitty well wishes.  Emmy decided to name him...(drumroll!)
> 
> 
> 
> HADES​
> Mostly to go with our other cat, Persephone.  It does seem to be fitting, though.  He is the sweetest, most loving little cat, but something about his face ALWAYS seems to make him look like he's thinking "I will KILL YOU in your sleep!!!"  He has the best evil cat looks ever.  Like this one:
> 
> http://cheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=5014692
> 
> The Husband came up with the caption, lol!
> 
> Emmy calls him by cooing "Come here my little prince of darkness!"
> 
> 
> In sewing news, I was hoping to finish up at least the cutting on the Ponyo tunic, but no luck, as my health doesn't wanna cooperate today.  Nope, we haven't seen it yet, though Lizzie keeps plotting ways to get us there!



Cute cat.  Love the pic with the caption.



anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.



Great NBC shirts, and I love the plain castle too.


----------



## karebear1

*Emcreative......* such sad news.  I'll be praying for everyone.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited to be actually sewing something for our October Disney trip, that I had to share before it's finished!  I'm making this for Tessa for 1900 Park Fare.  I'm going to do a shirt with my Cinderella cutie design on it to go with it. But, I haven't started that yet.
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't trimmed the threads on these yet and I fixed the "y" in the first design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's a lot of pictures, but there will be even more when it's finished and I get some pictures of Tessa wearing it!



My jaw just hit the floor 


That is absolutely amazing and soooo creative!!! The appliques are so perfect and I love the fabrics.....uh.....my name could be Tessa if you want


----------



## HeatherSue

aimeeg said:


> I am in organizing heaven right now. My husband and I are going to be doing some "house stuff." As we were going through the list of important things for our house he mentioned Art Room/Sewing storage. Let's just say I could not contain my grin. Honestly I think I have left my crap around so much he is tired of looking at it! LOL
> 
> I was hoping I could get some suggestion on good storage solutions. My room is about 10x10 with a corner cut out. On one wall I have three large windows. I would not be able to go vertical on that wall. One wall has a door to our deck. I have two full windowless walls to work with. I need a sewing/serging/embroidery machine area. A cutting area and an area for the laptop. Then I need storage for my fabric
> 
> Any Suggestions?


I was thinking of the L-shaped desk in front of the windows, too.  In my sewing room, I used 2 regular desks and bolted them together in an L shape because it was cheaper than an L-shaped desk, plus a little bigger.  I was also thinking you should do the comic book boards on bookshelves method of fabric storage.  I really love how easy it is to see everything I have and I don't have to unpile anything to get to it. I  keep my scraps in clear over the door shoe holders (Jeanne's idea) so I can see what I have for appliques.  My desks have a drawer in them where I keep my bobbin thread, scissors, different feet, my embroidery hoops, etc...  Then, I have a clear storage bin with drawers in the closet where I keep my stabilizer, zippers, elastic, buttons, etc...   I only have 2 walls in my sewing room that are usable for verticle storage and one of them has a doorway in it.   Heck, I'll just post some pictures! 
Here's the desk.  I like how I have the serger and the sewing machine right next to each other, so I can serge the seams without having to walk to a different machine.  A rolling chair helps with that, too.  I don't have it in a corner so I can look outside when I'm sewing.  You might be able to set yours up this way and then have a cutting table in front of it, if you have the room (my room is too small).




Here's my fabric storage (it's a bit more full now than when I took this picture):




Here's my mess of a closet:







anggye said:


>


That's a really cute bag!



minnie2 said:


> I have to brag on Heather for a minute if you guys go to Swak and check out the SisBoom designs it they where done by our very own Heather!!!!!


Thank you, Marlo! 
Just so you all know, I'm not profiting from the sales on SWAK, so it's okay to say something on here!  



anggye said:


> This is for HeatherSue
> On your appliques of the Cinderella icons, what color is the outlines, on the computer it looks like gold. What brand of thread is it. Thanks


It's Marathon thread.  It's great thread and it's pretty inexpensive.  I got the rayon thread in the 50 most popular colors Here's a link:
http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml



emcreative said:


> http://cheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=5014692
> 
> The Husband came up with the caption, lol!
> 
> Emmy calls him by cooing "Come here my little prince of darkness!"
> 
> 
> In sewing news, I was hoping to finish up at least the cutting on the Ponyo tunic, but no luck, as my health doesn't wanna cooperate today.  Nope, we haven't seen it yet, though Lizzie keeps plotting ways to get us there!


Too funny!  I love the caption!

You know, they're playing that movie in our local theater. 




anggye said:


>


Your girls are so pretty!  I love the shirts you made them.  You did a fantastic job on the appliques!



ireland_nicole said:


> umm, not to pry, but ah, what are your plans for that sexy little nurse number on the top left?






emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Prayers said.  But, what was the "nevermind" comment about?




momtoprincess A said:


> Do you mind my asking were I could find this tutorial.
> Also what is a "vida" and are there special instructions for one?
> 
> Does anyone have any Halloween costumes they've made in the past that they would like to share pics of?
> DD wants to be a "dead bride"


Stephres has a great tutorial on her blog, too:
http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/07/24/vida-sew-along-part-one/



livndisney said:


> Just to clarify-I did not sue. The attorney I called is also an adoptive parent (as is the CEO fo the company). They explained to the manager that what she was doing was illegal and if she continued she would pay the fine. (Fine is to the government not me). I got NOTHING for her ignorance.  I take that back she DID let me leave a hour early the day before I flew to China (after I had already worked a bunch of overtime )LOL


How sweet of her. 



CastleCreations said:


> Well, I did it. I got my new machine today and already made a Heathersue applique on my bigger hoop. I like the machine a lot, but I think I will take a class. The bobbin is a little wonky... anyhow...I was shocked by how fast it goes. It had the applique done in no time. Now I'm off to shop for more...LOL.
> oh yeah...it's a singer futura. I really wanted a Brother, but couldn't pass up the deal. It was listed on Craigslist for 400, I offered 350. It was new in the box and came with a TON of embroidery thread. There are at least 100 different colors. They were untouched. It turns out the poor man bought it for his wife and she died before she could use it. He was happy that we took it. Well I'm off to shop...LOL


You got a great deal!  I say Craigslist is the way to go for a good deal on an embroidery machine!  Sad about the man's wife, though.



karamat said:


> I love the shoe!  I think it will be perfect for a Cindy outfit I have planned.  What kind of fabric did you use for the shoe?  It looks sheer.


I used organza for the shoe.  When I digitized it, I put the satin stitching for the pillow behind the shoe in case people wanted to use sheer fabric.



teresajoy said:


> Shoot, Lyddie saw the skirt again in a reply and got her little lips all over my screen! Hey, didn't you say it was a little big for Tessa?? You know, Lyddie is a little bigger than her, you could just make another for Tess!
> 
> Poor neglected kittyless Tessa.
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!  I have absolutely no good storage solutions for you. Although, I would highly discourage the "put it in the basement all piled up on a desk, shelf, storage box" method.


Love that Lyddie!  But, nope, not gonna make another one! 

Yes, poor, poor, Tessa.

You always crack me up! 



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I love how you put the name of the auction site in code!  The only down side is that I don't really know how to use my embroidery machine.  It is a Bernina Bernette.  I am pretty sure I could use the PED basic and upload files that way.  Would that work??  Cause I like ALL of Heather's designs!!  I guess I do have over 3 months to figure out the machine.  REally I think I just need to purchase the PED if that will work.


What?? You need to learn to use that machine!! They're really not all that hard to use, it's just intimidating to start!  You can do it!



revrob said:


>


Oh, she is just the prettiest little thing!  I love this picture!  I would love to meet you two someday!



2cutekidz said:


>



Look at how little she was!  This looks like a Michigan Halloween, for sure! This must have been before she put her winter coat on over the costume, though.


----------



## minnie2

anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9--our NBC day, don't have days planned out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD9 wanted a castle tee. I wanted simple. I am not sure about the material for the applique. When she put it on, the t-shirt stretched and the material shredded.


Great job!


emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.


prayers said.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Love that!!!!  Love your dress forms too-do you have outfits planned for them?  They would be cute to dress up for holidays!


I have thought about it!  I figured for Halloween I could dress them up and put them on my porch but I won't be here for Halloween I will be in WDW!  so maybe next yr


kathyell said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the technique that would allow me to make something with the distinctive look of the bottom of Belle's yellow dress? (Talking about the kind of gathered swag sort of thing on the top layer of the skirt.)
> 
> *Someone* brilliant here made a simplified version of the Belle dress, sort of a sundress in the same style with the swags but it looked much more wearable long-term than a full-out replica version. I think it was posted in Part 15 somewhere, but I haven't been able to find it.
> 
> If anyone has any general suggestions, a tutorial, or a clue they could lend me, it would be much much much appreciated.
> 
> (Drooling over those new appliques, HeatherSue, and thank you for the 4x4 versions. Seriously considering doing something with those but my head is telling me to wait a little and see how much the daughter grows between now and next May, our next trip to WDW.)


I know others ahve said but Shannon made a great one!  Also I think Jeanne and Tom have made ones too.



I just finished my AK outfit for Nik









I also have to post this picture of my son in his 1st football scrimmage.  He is the one standing up with my DH who is coaching him.




He looks so cute in his practice uniform!  Poor kid is loving it but he is so tentative to tackle1  He has no problem tackling his dad or his sister but any one else nope!  He is only just 7 so hopefully in time it will click. The important thing is he is having fun even if he doesn't look it on the field.  If you ask him he says he loves it!


----------



## mom2rtk

karebear1 said:


> *Emcreative......* such sad news.  I'll be praying for everyone.



I've been skimming the thread this week.... too much work sewing.... but just wanted to say my prayers are also with your little guy Emcreative.... so much in such a young life....


----------



## longaberger_lara

minnie2 said:


>



I love the little ones playing football! I had wondered about letting mine play this time, but I think they start at 6 and Nate just turned 5. Don't worry too much about him being wary to tackle. My nephew (7) broke his shoulder in practice Monday night. He said he enjoyed "nailing" those other boys. They will meet with the orthopedist on Monday to see if he needs surgery


----------



## karebear1

First......... *I need to apologize to Heather, as I invited her to come out and play yesterday, and I didn't show up!  I tried to, but my camera was not co-operating for me... and  I have a special surprise for her later in the post.  I'm sorry Heather. Can we still be friends? *

OK- here are the photos from my trip the other night. I LOVE THIS PLACE!
It's called Monches Farms. They had their Autumn preview the other night- and sent me an email to come and visit- so I did. It was a beautiful night- cool and cloudy, but just perfect for an Autumn preview--- and it even felt a little eerie when we entered the store with all the Halloween stuff they had.

Anyway... here are the pics:

The outside of the store:






THe gardening area. You can buy any of these plants- and they even have a landscape guy that will come and do your yard plan for you! MY DREAM! 






the potting shed:






Monches Farms version of Madam leota!






Inside the fantabulous store!  This pic just doesn't do it justice! I took some close ups, but I'm going back for better pics. I learned alot about taking pics in stores like this!
















And now........ for Heather's special, SPECIAL  treat!

I couldn't help but think of you when I walked into the store and found this. Apparently....... they feel the same way you  do about certain..... ummmmmmmmm...... THINGS!  WARNING! .... it may be too much to take! WARNING!

I don't know....... maybe you should close your eyes for this......




Proceed with CAUTION!




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








    I couldn't believe it when I saw it! HEATHER WAS RIGHT!  Sock Monkeys REALLY ARE EVIL! :Scared1:


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


>



Oh i wish I had known about this before you went...I would have had you get me one!  Randy's neice is doing her baby's nursery in the dreaded sock monkey theme and the baby is due at Halloween!!!  It would have been perfect!!!


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh i wish I had known about this before you went...I would have had you get me one!  Randy's neice is doing her baby's nursery in the dreaded sock monkey theme and the baby is due at Halloween!!!  It would have been perfect!!!



This place is only about 15 minutes from my house. I'd be more then happy to go and get one for you if you'd like me too.  (Just don't tell Heather ok?)


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> Is this the dress that you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I did a straight hem on the bottom of the dress.  I marked spots evenly around the dress that I wanted to gather up - about 3" up from the hem line.  Then, I just did little finger pleats (folded it back and forth real small - like you would fold a paper fan) up to the point that I marked.  I pinned it at that point and just stitched over the gathered area - making sure to secure it a few times.  That's it!
> 
> And, just because I love the pic - my daughter LOVED the dress for her BBB trip!


I love that pic!!



2cutekidz said:


> Thaks for all the coments on my NBC set!!  You all know hw to make a girl feel GREAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's from HL - I used my machine to stitch it on.  I stitchd on both the bottom and the top, close to the roses.  When I pinned it I pinned the roses out of the way and kinda moved them around while I stitched.  Just go slow.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you did you Vida right, they just don't hold their shape.
> 
> I always line the middle panel when I applique it.  That might help it keeps it's shape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I made DD a cotton Belle gown last Halloween.  I made casings at the hem and attatched ribbons in them.  I scrunched up the casing and tied a bow to secure it.


That is adorable; I love the way you did the gathers on the skirt!


minnie2 said:


> Great job!
> prayers said.
> 
> 
> I have thought about it!  I figured for Halloween I could dress them up and put them on my porch but I won't be here for Halloween I will be in WDW!  so maybe next yr
> I know others ahve said but Shannon made a great one!  Also I think Jeanne and Tom have made ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my AK outfit for Nik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to post this picture of my son in his 1st football scrimmage.  He is the one standing up with my DH who is coaching him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so cute in his practice uniform!  Poor kid is loving it but he is so tentative to tackle1  He has no problem tackling his dad or his sister but any one else nope!  He is only just 7 so hopefully in time it will click. The important thing is he is having fun even if he doesn't look it on the field.  If you ask him he says he loves it!



Love the outfit!  Your DS looks adorable.


----------



## NiniMorris

I need a bit of help here....Halloween will be coming up once we get back from Disney, so I need to start thinking about the kids costumes.

DS8 will be easy...he wants to be Mickey Mouse...but DD9 is a whole 'nother story!  She has two choices.  Tinkerbelle or Hannah Montana.  I've got an idea or two for Tink, but HM...I really have no IDEA!!! I don't watch HM enough to really know (other than a blonde wig and microphone) what will 'say' HM...(my older daughter said bad taste in clothes...but that is her opinion!).

So far I've got leggings, short skirt...that is it!  I'm really hoping to steer her towards Tink, but in case I'm not successful in that...any ideas?

Thanks...

Nini


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> This place is only about 15 minutes from my house. I'd be more then happy to go and get one for you if you'd like me too.  (Just don't tell Heather ok?)



You are so sweet Karen!!!  That doesn't look too tricky to make.  Maybe I'll try to CASE the store...just don't tell THEM


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

NiniMorris said:


> DS8 will be easy...he wants to be Mickey Mouse...but DD9 is a whole 'nother story!  She has two choices.  Tinkerbelle or Hannah Montana.  I've got an idea or two for Tink, but HM...I really have no IDEA!!! I don't watch HM enough to really know (other than a blonde wig and microphone) what will 'say' HM...(my older daughter said bad taste in clothes...but that is her opinion!).
> 
> So far I've got leggings, short skirt...that is it!  I'm really hoping to steer her towards Tink, but in case I'm not successful in that...any ideas?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Here is our Hannah Costume (Halloween day at Camp).  I got it on clearance at the Disney Store- $8 for the costume $1.50 for the sunglasses (microphone was a McDonald's toy but Target had microphones in the toy clearance section here)


----------



## tricia

minnie2 said:


> Great job!
> prayers said.
> 
> 
> I have thought about it!  I figured for Halloween I could dress them up and put them on my porch but I won't be here for Halloween I will be in WDW!  so maybe next yr
> I know others ahve said but Shannon made a great one!  Also I think Jeanne and Tom have made ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my AK outfit for Nik



Love the Daisy Duck.  And those guys look too little to be playing football. (we only have HS football up here)



karebear1 said:


>



That place looks so cool, glad you had a good time.

And sock monkeys are Evil?  I wasn't aware of that.  My best snuggly when I was really little was a scrawny sock monkey nameds Igor.  I called him Gore for short.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

tricia said:


> And sock monkeys are Evil?  I wasn't aware of that.  My best snuggly when I was really little was a scrawny sock monkey nameds Igor.  I called him Gore for short.



They aren't evil at all....we just have a few DISers who get nervous by the mere mention of a sock monkey (not naming names Heather )


----------



## midatlanticpower

Is there a pattern somewhere for the Vida or do we just draw it on our own?  I know I've seen a tutorial but I am lost at the moment!
thanks in advance!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone out there sell appliques that they have made?  I am looking for a Mrs Potts or chip to put on an apron for my blue belle dress.  I don't have an embroidery machine and really don't have the time to do this by hand.  If you do this, can you please pm me?  I thought I saw someone post on here a few weeks ago that they do this.



I'm able to do this - I'll send you a PM



twob4him said:


> Revrob does!!! I am sure she can help you out but you would have to pm her...if I see her I will mention your request and send her right over!



Thanks, Cathy!



minnie2 said:


> I just finished my AK outfit for Nik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to post this picture of my son in his 1st football scrimmage.  He is the one standing up with my DH who is coaching him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so cute in his practice uniform!  Poor kid is loving it but he is so tentative to tackle1  He has no problem tackling his dad or his sister but any one else nope!  He is only just 7 so hopefully in time it will click. The important thing is he is having fun even if he doesn't look it on the field.  If you ask him he says he loves it!



SO CUTE!  Love the outfit, and I love seeing pics of Kyle, too!  It's so great that he's doing so well!



ireland_nicole said:


> I love that pic!!



Thanks so much!  It really was a magical time for both my DD and myself!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

midatlanticpower said:


> Is there a pattern somewhere for the Vida or do we just draw it on our own?  I know I've seen a tutorial but I am lost at the moment!
> thanks in advance!



I bought the pattern on Etsy.


----------



## kathyell

Thank you revrob and 2cutekidz for posting your Belle dresses. Both of those methods for the swag part of the skirt make sense to me and I'm ruminating on what I want to do and when I should start it. I want to make a super-comfy (otherwise, she won't wear it at all) version of a yellow Belle dress for our trip next May, so not only do I have to figure out how I want to make it, I have to figure out how big she's going to be nine months from right now. The way she grows, I might have the best luck with a crystal ball on that one!


----------



## minnie2

longaberger_lara said:


> I love the little ones playing football! I had wondered about letting mine play this time, but I think they start at 6 and Nate just turned 5. Don't worry too much about him being wary to tackle. My nephew (7) broke his shoulder in practice Monday night. He said he enjoyed "nailing" those other boys. They will meet with the orthopedist on Monday to see if he needs surgery


Oh NO!  I hope he doesn't need surgery!!!!!!  That is so scary!  
I have to say I do worry about it but I am happy my DH is helping coach and frankly I think my DH is having a blast!  
Oh and my son asked another coach 'When are they going to play Penn State!'



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here is our Hannah Costume (Halloween day at Camp).  I got it on clearance at the Disney Store- $8 for the costume $1.50 for the sunglasses (microphone was a McDonald's toy but Target had microphones in the toy clearance section here)



Look how cute she is!!!!!


----------



## karebear1

*AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!

Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.

Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide! 

My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.






Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!






If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!

This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!











In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.






Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.  







Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)

Well- I hope that helps


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps



You may have an AMAZING sewing room....... but I LIVE in Disney  

(Ok MAYBE I have a few sour grapes)

When we do finally move you are going to come set up my sewing room right?


----------



## karebear1

FOR ALL YOU CHOCOHOLICS.... FREE CHOCOLATE!!  

I saw this thread and just knew you would need it too!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2263169




tricia said:


> And sock monkeys are Evil?  I wasn't aware of that.  My best snuggly when I was really little was a scrawny sock monkey nameds Igor.  I called him Gore for short.



Well..... yes. According to some, they are. Sorry!   Do you have any pics of gore you can share with us? I know I'm not the only one that would enjoy seeing him!  



livndisney said:


> You may have an AMAZING sewing room....... but I LIVE in Disney
> 
> (Ok MAYBE I have a few sour grapes)
> 
> When we do finally move you are going to come set up my sewing room right?




I WISH I LIVED IN DISNEY! And that is a definite YES! I will come and help you set your room up! I LOVE doing that kind of stuff!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps



Forget Cricut Queen (although, of course, you are)  You are the Empress of organizing!!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


>



That's a precious picture!


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> He looks so cute in his practice uniform!  Poor kid is loving it but he is so tentative to tackle1  He has no problem tackling his dad or his sister but any one else nope!  He is only just 7 so hopefully in time it will click. The important thing is he is having fun even if he doesn't look it on the field.  If you ask him he says he loves it!


I love the Daisy outfit!
I didn't realize that was George in that picture!  How cool!



longaberger_lara said:


> I love the little ones playing football! I had wondered about letting mine play this time, but I think they start at 6 and Nate just turned 5. Don't worry too much about him being wary to tackle. My nephew (7) broke his shoulder in practice Monday night. He said he enjoyed "nailing" those other boys. They will meet with the orthopedist on Monday to see if he needs surgery


Yikes!!! This makes me hope that my kids take after me and their father and that they don't like sports!



karebear1 said:


> First......... *I need to apologize to Heather, as I invited her to come out and play yesterday, and I didn't show up!  I tried to, but my camera was not co-operating for me... and  I have a special surprise for her later in the post.  I'm sorry Heather. Can we still be friends? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I saw it! HEATHER WAS RIGHT!  Sock Monkeys REALLY ARE EVIL!


It only confirms what I already knew to be true!  With those blood-red mouths, there is only one thing they could be doing... They are evil incarnate!  

I was going to forgive you for standing me up yesterday, but after the sock monkey incident, I just don't know if I can. 

Was the rope they hung that evil thing on around it's neck at least?  That would make me feel a little better about the situation. 




Tnkrbelle565 said:


>


Aisling is so stinkin' cute!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> They aren't evil at all....we just have a few DISers who get nervous by the mere mention of a sock monkey (not naming names Heather )






karebear1 said:


>



WOW!!!!! Your sewing/craft room is SO fantastic!  I just LOOOVE it!  I could gaze at these beautimous pictures all day!  I love all of your little organizing things.  They are so cute and useful! I love it!!


----------



## snubie

Drive by post but......
I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!



WOO HOO! You're gonna LOVE it!  Congrats!


----------



## froggy33

karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.



Where did you get those little white shelves for holding your ribbon??  Did you have to modify them??  About how many spools will they hold??

Thanks!!


----------



## tricia

karebear1 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Well..... yes. According to some, they are. Sorry!   Do you have any pics of gore you can share with us? I know I'm not the only one that would enjoy seeing him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I LIVED IN DISNEY! And that is a definite YES! I will come and help you set your room up! I LOVE doing that kind of stuff!




Karen, I am  in love with your craft room.  I got my sewing room all set up not too long ago, then we got water in the basement, and had to change the rug.  Where do you think most of the furniture and assorted junk from the wet room had to go when the contractors were in the house?  Yep, my newly organized room.  The rug is in now, but I am still trying to get both rooms back to a more organized state.

I was thinking that I would have to find a picture of Gore.  The only ones I would have would be at home in photo albums, so maybe I can find one this weekend and share it on Monday.


----------



## emcreative

snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!





AHH!  I'm SO JEALOUS!  Congrats!


----------



## midatlanticpower

karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.



Your craft room is awesome!!!


----------



## msumissa

snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!




Congratulations... I just got mine on Sunday and it is fantastic... my poor Viking Iris is being retired to a sew only machine!  

You are going to love it, it is like a dream!


----------



## 2cutekidz

HeatherSue said:


> Look at how little she was!  This looks like a Michigan Halloween, for sure! This must have been before she put her winter coat on over the costume, though.



LOL!  This was just last year.  It was surprisingly warm, and the kids dodn't need coats!  Poor Matthew was in a very warm monkey costume and was probably too hot!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Love everybody's craft room.  Wish I had one..but if I did I may never come out!

My mom got the updated software for her pfaff so we can embroider now.  $850 later we can now make Sara Beth's birthday outfit.  That is an expensive outfit!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These look great!  I love the hot pink and zebra together!    Where did you find the princess storybook fabric?



Thanks!  I believe I got the book at Joanns about a year ago.  It has been sitting in my fabric pile...along with a nemo one that I just don't know what to do with it!



minnie2 said:


> I just finished my AK outfit for Nik



That is great!  Love Daisy!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

UGH!!! I lost all my multiquotes... I love everything posted recently...especially the Cinderella skirt that Heather made!  Are those embroidery designs for sale???  

Karen..I am always so jealous of your art/craft/sewing room!! Some day in the far, far future, I will have a room just like that... I love IKEA..must make a trip there soon!

Snubie...congrats on the new embroidery machine!!  How exciting.


----------



## sohappy

Karen, will you please adopt me (and my two kids)?  I would be happy to sing (or at least speak) your praises alllll day!  Oh and I have some chipboard I could thrown in too!  I really do have a ridculous qty of chipboard if you need some.

Great sewing and craft area.  I LOVE the organization of it all.  Mine looks a hot mess right now, but I am finished with my Disney sewing, at least for this trip.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sohappy said:


> Karen, will you please adopt me (and my two kids)?  I would be happy to sing (or at least speak) your praises alllll day!  Oh and I have some chipboard I could thrown in too!  I really do have a ridculous qty of chipboard if you need some.
> 
> Great sewing and craft area.  I LOVE the organization of it all.  Mine looks a hot mess right now, but I am finished with my Disney sewing, at least for this trip.



Stacy..I just saw that you are leaving in 14 days!!!! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Miz Diz

snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!



Congrats!

I would love an embroidery machine.  What are the advantages/disadvantages of getting an embroidery machine vs sewing/embroidery machine?

I have a basic mechanical singer sewing machine that is only a couple years old and I just started sewing.  I was considering getting something that does both.


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> SO CUTE!  Love the outfit, and I love seeing pics of Kyle, too!  It's so great that he's doing so well!


Thanks!  i wouldn't say he is doing well I would say he is having fun and that is what is important!


HeatherSue said:


> I love the Daisy outfit!
> I didn't realize that was George in that picture!  How cool!
> 
> 
> Yikes!!! This makes me hope that my kids take after me and their father and that they don't like sports!


Yup that is George in the sunglasses talking to Kyle.  
I wish I could be that way but G is a HUGE football fan and wasn't allowed to play sports as a kid but he always dreamed of it.  I played Softball for years and loved it.  I love Football too so even if Kyle isn't great he is having fun and as painful as it is to watch (not because of danger but because of his playing!)I am glad he loves it.  
 Nik is a blast to watch because she is really good at cheer.

 That sounds bad doesn't it?  I do love watching both kids in reality...



snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!


 Another person who I am going to have Hoop envy for!  

You ahve to (and I know you are) get Heather's designs!  OMG I am in LOVE!!!  I have stitched out some of her Cindy designs and OMG I think I am on block 7 and no problems they stitch like a dream!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> What?? You need to learn to use that machine!! They're really not all that hard to use, it's just intimidating to start!  You can do it!


Seriuosly, Heather is right! She just showed me how to use mine a month ago and I am LOVING it now!!! I wish she'd do a tutorial for us! There are several in the bookmarks, look them over then just go for it! 



karebear1 said:


> First......... *I need to apologize to Heather, as I invited her to come out and play yesterday, and I didn't show up!  I tried to, but my camera was not co-operating for me... and  I have a special surprise for her later in the post.  I'm sorry Heather. Can we still be friends? *
> 
> OK- here are the photos from my trip the other night. I LOVE THIS PLACE!
> It's called Monches Farms. They had their Autumn preview the other night- and sent me an email to come and visit- so I did. It was a beautiful night- cool and cloudy, but just perfect for an Autumn preview--- and it even felt a little eerie when we entered the store with all the Halloween stuff they had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I saw it! HEATHER WAS RIGHT!  Sock Monkeys REALLY ARE EVIL! :Scared1:



WHAT!!! WHAT!! WHAT!!!??? HUH??!!!!

You are MEAN MEAN MEAN!!!  

That is so scary!!! 

I really thought we were friends!!  




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here is our Hannah Costume (Halloween day at Camp).  I got it on clearance at the Disney Store- $8 for the costume $1.50 for the sunglasses (microphone was a McDonald's toy but Target had microphones in the toy clearance section here)



She looks so cute!!! 



tricia said:


> And sock monkeys are Evil?  I wasn't aware of that.  My best snuggly when I was really little was a scrawny sock monkey nameds Igor.  I called him Gore for short.



Evil, evil to the core! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> They aren't evil at all....we just have a few DISers who get nervous by the mere mention of a sock monkey (not naming names Heather )



Don't listen to her, she's nuts. 



karebear1 said:


> Well..... yes. According to some, they are. Sorry!   Do you have any pics of gore you can share with us? I know I'm not the only one that would enjoy seeing him!



And so the madness continues. 


snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!


YAY Stacey!! That is great! 


tricia said:


> I was thinking that I would have to find a picture of Gore.  The only ones I would have would be at home in photo albums, so maybe I can find one this weekend and share it on Monday.



Thanks for the advance warning! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> UGH!!! I lost all my multiquotes... I love everything posted recently...especially the Cinderella skirt that Heather made!  Are those embroidery designs for sale???


Yep, and they are even in 4x4 size, cuz she loves me!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> It only confirms what I already knew to be true!  With those blood-red mouths, there is only one thing they could be doing... They are evil incarnate!
> 
> I was going to forgive you for standing me up yesterday, but after the sock monkey incident, I just don't know if I can.
> 
> Was the rope they hung that evil thing on around it's neck at least?  That would make me feel a little better about the situation.




So........ it has now been reduced down to the "sock monkey incident" huh???  You only had to endure  a mere picture of this thing!  

Rope??  Coulda been! 



snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!



Oh goodie, Goodie, GOODIE!!! How fun! I can hardly wait to see what you sew first with it! CONGRATS!



froggy33 said:


> Where did you get those little white shelves for holding your ribbon??  Did you have to modify them??  About how many spools will they hold??
> 
> Thanks!!



The ribbon shelves I ordered from ebay. I think I have them book marked- if you want the info, juts shoot me a pm and I'll send it to you.  I did not have to modify these shelves at all. they are made specifically for ribbons. Right now I have 60 rolls of 3/4" ribbon in each shelf. Of course, if you used 1/4 ribbon rolls, more would fit on there. I love these. It took me a long time looking til I found them too!  Of course, they only holds a small amount of my ribbon! I have jars and shoe boxes of them too. 

My husband and I were watching a show the other day about people that hoard things. I looked at him and said to him, "You think I'm a hoarder- don't you?" He just looked the other way and mumbled something about having hoarder "tendencies".  Well, I think that just because I have boxes and jars and shelves of ribbon, and paper , and stamps, and cricut cartridges and...... well you know ..... doesn't mean I'm a hoarder!  RIGHT???  



tricia said:


> Karen, I am  in love with your craft room.  I got my sewing room all set up not too long ago, then we got water in the basement, and had to change the rug.  Where do you think most of the furniture and assorted junk from the wet room had to go when the contractors were in the house?  Yep, my newly organized room.  The rug is in now, but I am still trying to get both rooms back to a more organized state.
> 
> I was thinking that I would have to find a picture of Gore.  The only ones I would have would be at home in photo albums, so maybe I can find one this weekend and share it on Monday.



Thank you- and I'm so sorry to hear about the flood of water! That must be so frustrating!!! The good news is, you got a new rug out of it AND you can start re-organizing you craft room now!  SO MUCH FUN!!!

Please post a picture of gore. I just KNOW that Heather and Teresa would so enjoy the visual feast of another sock monkey. They love them so!



midatlanticpower said:


> Your craft room is awesome!!!



Thank you!  I have posted pics of it a couple times on past threads, and I'm sure people get absolutely sick of seeing it, but it's always changing and when people ask about craft spaces, I love to give my 2 cents worth- along with pics of course! 




mommyof2princesses said:


> My mom got the updated software for her pfaff so we can embroider now.  $850 later we can now make Sara Beth's birthday outfit.  That is an expensive outfit!



WOW that's gonna be one special birthday dress!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Karen..I am always so jealous of your art/craft/sewing room!! Some day in the far, far future, I will have a room just like that... I love IKEA..must make a trip there soon!



Just remember- it took many, many moons to get it! So start collecting things for it now and before you know it, it'll be a real room!




sohappy said:


> Karen, will you please adopt me (and my two kids)?  I would be happy to sing (or at least speak) your praises alllll day!  Oh and I have some chipboard I could thrown in too!  I really do have a ridculous qty of chipboard if you need some.
> 
> Great sewing and craft area.  I LOVE the organization of it all.  Mine looks a hot mess right now, but I am finished with my Disney sewing, at least for this trip.



Yes! I will adopt you! I need all kinds of people in my life now that my kids have abandoned me and refuse to move back up to the frozen tundra area of the US. 

You will use that chipboard- just wait and see! 



teresajoy said:


> WHAT!!! WHAT!! WHAT!!!??? HUH??!!!!
> 
> You are MEAN MEAN MEAN!!!
> 
> That is so scary!!!
> 
> I really thought we were friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so the madness continues.



Moi? Mean??? I think not! I prefer to look at it as protective! I just wanted to warn you of what you could possibly encounter if you headed out in certain parts of the country. I ask you...... what harm is there in that?? I even gave you several chances not to look- and posted warnings! So- you see......... I really am your friend!

I know you really want to see pics of Gore- maybe you will be enlightened by the beauty of a well loved sock monkey!


----------



## ireland_nicole

snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!


 Yipee!!!! I'm so essited for you!!



Miz Diz said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I would love an embroidery machine.  What are the advantages/disadvantages of getting an embroidery machine vs sewing/embroidery machine?
> 
> I have a basic mechanical singer sewing machine that is only a couple years old and I just started sewing.  I was considering getting something that does both.



For me, I chose an embroidery only machine.  Even though my sewing machine is a little "mature" (9 years) it's a great machine and I love it.  So I really wasn't in a hurry to lose it, and couldn't afford to get a combo machine at the same level as my current machine (the one at the dealer was $10,000 and no, I didn't accidentally add too many zeroes) so there's no way I could afford one of those.  Also, some designs take a pretty long time to stitch out, and you kinda have to be there, so why not sew at the same time?  Also, God forbid something breaks, I'm only down one of the machines until it's fixed.  I ended up choosing the brother PES700ii that's so popular around here


----------



## Stephres

Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:






I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:






And one for my sister:






Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!






And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.




The dress is adorable, Megan takes GREAT pics.... and you have a lucky doggie!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Enabler Alert-

For those of you who make your own autograph books.  Michaels has in the dollar section some chipboard albums in the shape of a bear.  It looks just like Winnie the Pooh.  Great for little hands.


----------



## Adi12982

I have to go back about 20 pages to catch up. . . but wanted to post this now, and then catch up later:


Had my 32 week appointment yesterday.  Isabel had her head down still - yeay - and she will hopefully stay that way   Her heart rate was at 144 and the poking and prodding to measure my uterus got her SUPER active!!  I'm measuring at 34 weeks - a little big, but they say you can be +/- 2 and that is normal.  Today we did the 3D/4D ultrasound, she was sooo sleepy, but still looking adorable (at least to us). . . 


My daughter ALWAYS has her hands touching or hiding her face, and has had her legs crossed at EVERY ultrasound - even back at 12 weeks!  So it was no surprise that both were true this time!

This is how the u/s started, and how she wanted to be most of the time (she's either shy or was very comfortably sleeping  ): 






Her crossed little (actually, BIG) legs/feet: 






Our Sleeping Beauty:










My new favorite, love her open mouth here, lol:















LOVE how clear you can see her little face here:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> _*We could use some prayers*_
> 
> We just found out that the boys' "Nana" (actually their Great Great Aunt, the woman who raised Ryker from birth until we got him in February) doesn't have much longer to live.  She has been battling lung cancer that has spread for months now and is under hospice care.  They said hours, MAYBE a few days, but she seems to be going downhill fast.
> 
> If you pray could you please send some to her for a gentle passing, and to send strength to her family?  Her sister is trying to make it there from Tennessee, and she has children and grandchildren with her now trying to help her through.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Prayers for the family and for Nana's passing in peace.



karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well- I hope that helps


Karen, how do you feel about a trip out west to organize my area?  Your room is truly amazing and I have serious envy.


snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!



Yes!  Glad you got a machine.  I hope you love it.


----------



## karebear1

MinnieVanMom said:


> Karen, how do you feel about a trip out west to organize my area?  Your room is truly amazing and I have serious envy.



I love it out west! When do you need me???


----------



## bentleygirl22

2cutekidz said:


> Finally!!  I've had the Vida done on this for awhile, but finished the jeans on Monday.  Come to find out Em has had a growth spurt, and a 5slim doesn't fit her anymore - no way, no how!!  So I had to re-do the jeans!!  Emily LOVEs this set and actually had fun modeling.


so cute!!



HeatherSue said:


> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some closeups of the appliques I digitized for it:



i LOVE IT!!



woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


.[/QUOTE]
sO CUTE



VBAndrea said:


> First of all, I have quickly read everything that has been posted but forgot to multiquote.  As usual, every one has created some great outfits.  I love both Vidas (the Pooh and Halloween), the Minnie Princess Dress is unbelievable, and Marah I am so impressed with your applique -- to me it looks like your 100th applique -- not your first!  Love the new kitty as well.  If it's a girl I say name it Candace in honor of Phin and Ferb.
> 
> April, I so hope your mom's dog comes home safely.  I know cats are great at disappearing for days and I have had a few stories about dogs as well that make it home safely.  Our pets are our families as well.
> 
> And, after seeing HeatherSue's latest endeavor (I am oh so jealous!!!) maybe I should wait a few days to post my pics, but here goes anyway.
> 
> DD loves horses so I made her a ruffle halter from YCMT and Carla C's easy fit pants, which I wanted to be capris and they turned out more like crop pants.  I presume it's b/c dd is so frickin' skinny.  I think I need to take the pattern in a bit for her.  Also, I hand ruffle and see I really could have done a better job on the shirt, but it's really not noticeable when she wears it (and she wore it to the dentist today and got compliments )
> 
> Here are pics of the top and pants:


i LIKE THAT



anggye said:


> I thought that I should finish something, so I can post it so I don't get kicked out of the club!! I made this bag out of the "infamous" bandanna!! When I saw the dresses posted, I loved them. I know that I would probebly get some stares if I made that for myself, so I thought a bag for the trip would work....I shouldn't lose it, it's bright enough.
> When I got it together, I realized it was kind of big. Oh well, us mom's carry enough around. This should have enough room for my DSLR, snacks, everything else


tHATS SUPER CUTE..



anggye said:


> I have finished a few more customs for DL. Only 48 more days and I still have more to do. This is DD12. My 2 oldest only want t-shirts.


ALL SO CUTE


----------



## itsheresomewhere

OT question for those of you on 

I bought a custom dress over a month ago.  The person has not sent the dress nor sent me any emails other than july 25 when she sent a note saying she had almost finished it.   I don't want to be a pest but would any of you object to a buyer sending a just checking on the progress email.  I really wanted the fabric as it was about 3 yards of silk for under 20 made into a custom dress.  Buying the fabric alone from anywhere else was about 3x more.  

Thanks


----------



## livndisney

itsheresomewhere said:


> OT question for those of you on
> 
> I bought a custom dress over a month ago.  The person has not sent the dress nor sent me any emails other than july 25 when she sent a note saying she had almost finished it.   I don't want to be a pest but would any of you object to a buyer sending a just checking on the progress email.  I really wanted the fabric as it was about 3 yards of silk for under 20 made into a custom dress.  Buying the fabric alone from anywhere else was about 3x more.
> 
> Thanks



That seems like a long time. I usually try to ship my customs out within 10 days. Did the auction state how long before she would ship? Is it a very detailed dress? (One that would take a lot of time)


----------



## itsheresomewhere

livndisney said:


> That seems like a long time. I usually try to ship my customs out within 10 days. Did the auction state how long before she would ship? Is it a very detailed dress? (One that would take a lot of time)



I had to ask for a shipping time and got 2-3 weeks.  It is a very plain dress and looks like the daisy kingdom pattern I have upstairs.  I just wanted the material and should have probably paid more for the material somewhere else.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.





Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back about 20 pages to catch up. . . but wanted to post this now, and then catch up later:
> 
> 
> Had my 32 week appointment yesterday.  Isabel had her head down still - yeay - and she will hopefully stay that way   Her heart rate was at 144 and the poking and prodding to measure my uterus got her SUPER active!!  I'm measuring at 34 weeks - a little big, but they say you can be +/- 2 and that is normal.  Today we did the 3D/4D ultrasound, she was sooo sleepy, but still looking adorable (at least to us). . .
> 
> 
> My daughter ALWAYS has her hands touching or hiding her face, and has had her legs crossed at EVERY ultrasound - even back at 12 weeks!  So it was no surprise that both were true this time!
> 
> This is how the u/s started, and how she wanted to be most of the time (she's either shy or was very comfortably sleeping  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her crossed little (actually, BIG) legs/feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Sleeping Beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite, love her open mouth here, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE how clear you can see her little face here:


Steph I LOVE everything!  What pattern are those clutches?

 Love that Tink outfit.  Nik saw that and wanted it I may have to get it for her


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


>



Hey Steph - did you make Scrappy's harness? Where did you find the pattern?

Does he have his eyes closed in that picture?? Zoey does that to me all the time!!! She had just snuck a Hershey's kiss!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Sewing machine advice



My sewing machine stills sews - but it is 25 years old.  Very basic - the kind like they had in home ec class.  I would like to look into a newer machine - but what do I look for? Not looking for brands or models -  but do I want digital or mechanical? Anything I NEED to have? I don't want anything too complicated. I do have a serger and would like to get an ebroidery machine - one day - but want a new sewing machine now!   Should I go to a dealer or WalMart or Joann's or order online??? HELP!!!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Steph I LOVE everything!  What pattern are those clutches?
> 
> Love that Tink outfit.  Nik saw that and wanted it I may have to get it for her



Clutch: Very easy!

They had princesses too, but Megan says she has almost outgrown princesses.  Fortunately, Tink is still cool!



billwendy said:


> Hey Steph - did you make Scrappy's harness? Where did you find the pattern?
> 
> Does he have his eyes closed in that picture?? Zoey does that to me all the time!!! She had just snuck a Hershey's kiss!!!



Harness: Zoe definitely needs one, look it comes with free bow instructions!

I love that picture of her, she looks so proud of herself. Scrappy, as you can see, was pouting and refused to walk in his harness. Big baby.


----------



## Rymer

OT....so we had to cancel our trip to Boston.  stupid hurricane.  our hotel was one block away from the ocean...with 20 foot swells on the way and an expected 1-2 inches of rain it was better to stay home.  I'm so sad!! I made that sponge bob skirt for my DD because sponge bob was going to be at the aquarium.  but the worst part is the hotel won't refund our 150.00 room!!!!! I am SO mad.


----------



## anggye

Iwas wondering if anyone could help me. I am wanting to do a steamboat willie applique and I can't find any clip art. I don't know why, but I have the hardest time finding the clipart for anything!!


----------



## Jenjulia

karebear1 said:


> OK- here are the photos from my trip the other night. I LOVE THIS PLACE!
> It's called Monches Farms. They had their Autumn preview the other night- and sent me an email to come and visit- so I did. It was a beautiful night- cool and cloudy, but just perfect for an Autumn preview--- and it even felt a little eerie when we entered the store with all the Halloween stuff they had.
> 
> Anyway... here are the pics:
> 
> The outside of the store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe gardening area. You can buy any of these plants- and they even have a landscape guy that will come and do your yard plan for you! MY DREAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the potting shed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



I lurk and don't post very much but wanted to say that until a year ago we lived about an hour and a half southwest of this store. My cousin lives around 20 or so minutes west of there. I always wanted to go visit and shop but could never get away without the kids. I could have sworn that there was an article in Midwest Living or another magazine about Monches Farm sometime in the last year too. It looks absolutely incredible. I so wish I had taken the time to go up there and shop! Very pretty area. We did take our kids up the hill nearby to see the Cathedral a couple different times though, very pretty! If I remember correctly, they have a Arts Festival there in the fall. 

I'm not a fan of sock monkeys either, so I can totally relate. Eek. My SIL is though. I don't think she has that one! Maybe a good Christmas gift?


----------



## Jenjulia

I forgot to add: Your craft/sewing room is INCREDIBLE! Gosh, not only do I wish it was mine, I wish I could keep mine that organized. I swear once I start sewing the fabric flies everywhere!


----------



## mgmsmommy

Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful 
Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.  

Here is Morgan's skirt:





Here is Sierra's skirt:





And here are the sad pictures thatI will retake on a better camera day soon.  Maybe Sun cause the girls are already planning to wear them to the airport to go pick up daddy:












I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sierra's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the sad pictures thatI will retake on a better camera day soon.  Maybe Sun cause the girls are already planning to wear them to the airport to go pick up daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.



They turned out great, and your DD's look loke they love them!!  So happy I could help


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

karebear1 said:


> First......... *I need to apologize to Heather, as I invited her to come out and play yesterday, and I didn't show up!  I tried to, but my camera was not co-operating for me... and  I have a special surprise for her later in the post.  I'm sorry Heather. Can we still be friends? *
> 
> OK- here are the photos from my trip the other night. I LOVE THIS PLACE!
> It's called Monches Farms. They had their Autumn preview the other night- and sent me an email to come and visit- so I did. It was a beautiful night- cool and cloudy, but just perfect for an Autumn preview--- and it even felt a little eerie when we entered the store with all the Halloween stuff they had.
> 
> Anyway... here are the pics:
> 
> The outside of the store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe gardening area. You can buy any of these plants- and they even have a landscape guy that will come and do your yard plan for you! MY DREAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the potting shed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monches Farms version of Madam leota!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the fantabulous store!  This pic just doesn't do it justice! I took some close ups, but I'm going back for better pics. I learned alot about taking pics in stores like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now........ for Heather's special, SPECIAL  treat!
> 
> I couldn't help but think of you when I walked into the store and found this. Apparently....... they feel the same way you  do about certain..... ummmmmmmmm...... THINGS!  WARNING! .... it may be too much to take! WARNING!
> 
> I don't know....... maybe you should close your eyes for this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proceed with CAUTION!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I saw it! HEATHER WAS RIGHT!  Sock Monkeys REALLY ARE EVIL!



I thought you had found another one of those dolls Heather showed us.. .



Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.


I love the wristlets!  And the Tunic! Those fabrics are beautiful. Scrappy is so cute with his eyes shut!  
That Harness is adorable.  Is it custom fitted?  Sophie had a harness but her chest is too big for it.  Dachshunds have funny shaped bodies.  She usually just wears a little brown leather collar.


----------



## Mirb1214

Can anyone post pics of their Girl Pirate costumes/customs?  I looked through the photobucket but didn't see much that I thought my 15 yo Diva would go for.  I'm trying to figure out costumes for MNSSHP in Oct.  DD3 is going as Belle, DS10 is going to be a pirate, and DD15 will consider pirate if I can come up w/ something "super cute".


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.


Love these!  Poor scrappy, how you torture him so... love the dress and wristlets for your mom and sis!


Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back about 20 pages to catch up. . . but wanted to post this now, and then catch up later:
> 
> 
> Had my 32 week appointment yesterday.  Isabel had her head down still - yeay - and she will hopefully stay that way   Her heart rate was at 144 and the poking and prodding to measure my uterus got her SUPER active!!  I'm measuring at 34 weeks - a little big, but they say you can be +/- 2 and that is normal.  Today we did the 3D/4D ultrasound, she was sooo sleepy, but still looking adorable (at least to us). . .
> 
> 
> My daughter ALWAYS has her hands touching or hiding her face, and has had her legs crossed at EVERY ultrasound - even back at 12 weeks!  So it was no surprise that both were true this time!
> 
> This is how the u/s started, and how she wanted to be most of the time (she's either shy or was very comfortably sleeping  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her crossed little (actually, BIG) legs/feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Sleeping Beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite, love her open mouth here, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE how clear you can see her little face here:



That is just so precious!  Can't wait to see her IRL


anggye said:


> Iwas wondering if anyone could help me. I am wanting to do a steamboat willie applique and I can't find any clip art. I don't know why, but I have the hardest time finding the clipart for anything!!



How about this one?


----------



## ireland_nicole

mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sierra's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the sad pictures thatI will retake on a better camera day soon.  Maybe Sun cause the girls are already planning to wear them to the airport to go pick up daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.



Those are super cute!  I'd love to make one for DD, but I'm afraid it would end up under her armpits or around her knees; she just can't seem to wear skirts right


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> That is just so precious!  Can't wait to see her IRL



THANKS!!  I can't wait to see her IRL either   I am feeling VERY pregnant today - and am only 32 weeks, 5 more weeks til full term, 10 til she has to be evicted by law (I learned that in the state of FL you have to have medical intervention by 42 weeks if you do not have a baby by then - crazy, but true.  I don't want to go that late. . . but still).  Anyhow, can't wait to see her. . . though I have a bit of sewing to do before she gets here


----------



## Stephres

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love the wristlets!  And the Tunic! Those fabrics are beautiful. Scrappy is so cute with his eyes shut!
> That Harness is adorable.  Is it custom fitted?  Sophie had a harness but her chest is too big for it.  Dachshunds have funny shaped bodies.  She usually just wears a little brown leather collar.



It is adjustable! I had a harness that was too small so I used the hardware for this one and I can adjust it to fit him perfectly. Yeah, he is bigger than an extra small and smaller than a small who just used a collar too. I am hoping he will get used to it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Love these!  Poor scrappy, how you torture him so... love the dress and wristlets for your mom and sis!



I know, he is quite abused!  Thanks!



Adi12982 said:


> THANKS!!  I can't wait to see her IRL either   I am feeling VERY pregnant today - and am only 32 weeks, 5 more weeks til full term, 10 til she has to be evicted by law (I learned that in the state of FL you have to have medical intervention by 42 weeks if you do not have a baby by then - crazy, but true.  I don't want to go that late. . . but still).  Anyhow, can't wait to see her. . . though I have a bit of sewing to do before she gets here



I forgot to comment on your pictures earlier, they are so cool! I love how you can already see her personality developing right now. Let me know if you need help sewing for her, I wouldn't mind making her something.

And the twirl skirts: totally cute! I love your pictures outside because that's what I usually see after my glasses get fogged up coming out of the air conditioning!


----------



## tanyaandallie

Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.



LOVE the dress!!!


----------



## karebear1

Jenjulia said:


> I lurk and don't post very much but wanted to say that until a year ago we lived about an hour and a half southwest of this store. My cousin lives around 20 or so minutes west of there. I always wanted to go visit and shop but could never get away without the kids. I could have sworn that there was an article in Midwest Living or another magazine about Monches Farm sometime in the last year too. It looks absolutely incredible. I so wish I had taken the time to go up there and shop! Very pretty area. We did take our kids up the hill nearby to see the Cathedral a couple different times though, very pretty! If I remember correctly, they have a Arts Festival there in the fall.
> 
> I'm not a fan of sock monkeys either, so I can totally relate. Eek. My SIL is though. I don't think she has that one! Maybe a good Christmas gift?



They have a couple of fairs there each year. Just last month they had the "Fairie festival" It was darling! Too bad you missed out  while you were closer, but maybe when you come to visityour cousin you could visit the farm. It really is worth the time to go there. Holy Hill is beautiful as well!



Jenjulia said:


> I forgot to add: Your craft/sewing room is INCREDIBLE! Gosh, not only do I wish it was mine, I wish I could keep mine that organized. I swear once I start sewing the fabric flies everywhere!



Thanks- but I will say it really is messy right now because of the quilt, but in general it does stay pretty neat. I go NUTS if it gets  too messy for too long!



mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sierra's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the sad pictures thatI will retake on a better camera day soon.  Maybe Sun cause the girls are already planning to wear them to the airport to go pick up daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.



These skirts look so cute on the girls- and I love how the colors turned out on them too! GOOD JOB MOM!!!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I thought you had found another one of those dolls Heather showed us.. .




Only in our dreams!  


Ya know.... really............... how can Heather and Teresa be so afraid of an innocent sock monkey when they have THAT doll in the family??


----------



## MaidMarian

Wow!  I can't believe how fast this board moves-I can't keep up.  I am continually amazed and inspired by everyone on this board.  I wanted to share my back to school creations.  I made a little Minnie Mouse inspired bag to keep her set of extra clothes in at Pre-K.  My husband wanted to know why she couldnt just use a ziploc like all the other kids-sometimes he just doesnt get it.
I also wanted to post some of the creations I made for our May trip, but I only have a couple of pictures where you can see her clothes cause the rest of the time we were encased in ponchos.  I'm going to try to get her to model some of the outfits I've been working on for our September trip. (sorry about the big picture-I swear I resized it!)


----------



## MouseTriper

revrob said:


> Is this the dress that you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I did a straight hem on the bottom of the dress.  I marked spots evenly around the dress that I wanted to gather up - about 3" up from the hem line.  Then, I just did little finger pleats (folded it back and forth real small - like you would fold a paper fan) up to the point that I marked.  I pinned it at that point and just stitched over the gathered area - making sure to secure it a few times.  That's it!
> 
> And, just because I love the pic - my daughter LOVED the dress for her BBB trip!


 Awww she looks adorable in that Belle dress!!



2cutekidz said:


> I made DD a cotton Belle gown last Halloween.  I made casings at the hem and attatched ribbons in them.  I scrunched up the casing and tied a bow to secure it.


Aww love this one too!!!  She looks so cute.  Okay, can you tell me a little more about how you did that scrunching on the bottom.   I really wanna try that but I am confused as to how to do it.  (Sorry, I am probably just missing something so easy, huh???) 



minnie2 said:


> Great job!
> prayers said.
> 
> 
> I have thought about it!  I figured for Halloween I could dress them up and put them on my porch but I won't be here for Halloween I will be in WDW!  so maybe next yr
> I know others ahve said but Shannon made a great one!  Also I think Jeanne and Tom have made ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my AK outfit for Nik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to post this picture of my son in his 1st football scrimmage.  He is the one standing up with my DH who is coaching him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so cute in his practice uniform!  Poor kid is loving it but he is so tentative to tackle1  He has no problem tackling his dad or his sister but any one else nope!  He is only just 7 so hopefully in time it will click. The important thing is he is having fun even if he doesn't look it on the field.  If you ask him he says he loves it!


Awww love the AK outfit, it is so cute!  Love the football pic too!!!



longaberger_lara said:


> I love the little ones playing football! I had wondered about letting mine play this time, but I think they start at 6 and Nate just turned 5. Don't worry too much about him being wary to tackle. My nephew (7) broke his shoulder in practice Monday night. He said he enjoyed "nailing" those other boys. They will meet with the orthopedist on Monday to see if he needs surgery


 Oh nooo I sure hope he doesn't need surgery.  The poor little guy!!!



karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps


 I just have one word - AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.


Hey Steph that dress came out really cute.  I bet your Mom is just gonna love it.  Megan took a great picture!  Love the little bags too...so cute.  Nice new Tink outfit too....



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back about 20 pages to catch up. . . but wanted to post this now, and then catch up later:
> 
> 
> Had my 32 week appointment yesterday.  Isabel had her head down still - yeay - and she will hopefully stay that way   Her heart rate was at 144 and the poking and prodding to measure my uterus got her SUPER active!!  I'm measuring at 34 weeks - a little big, but they say you can be +/- 2 and that is normal.  Today we did the 3D/4D ultrasound, she was sooo sleepy, but still looking adorable (at least to us). . .
> 
> 
> My daughter ALWAYS has her hands touching or hiding her face, and has had her legs crossed at EVERY ultrasound - even back at 12 weeks!  So it was no surprise that both were true this time!
> 
> This is how the u/s started, and how she wanted to be most of the time (she's either shy or was very comfortably sleeping  ):


Awwww how sweet!!!!  I bet you are so excited!!



Rymer said:


> OT....so we had to cancel our trip to Boston.  stupid hurricane.  our hotel was one block away from the ocean...with 20 foot swells on the way and an expected 1-2 inches of rain it was better to stay home.  I'm so sad!! I made that sponge bob skirt for my DD because sponge bob was going to be at the aquarium.  but the worst part is the hotel won't refund our 150.00 room!!!!! I am SO mad.


 Awww I am so sorry.  That really stinks the hotel will not refund you.  Can they give you a credit at least?



mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sierra's skirt:



Awww those turned out really cute!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

MouseTriper said:


> Aww love this one too!!!  She looks so cute.  Okay, can you tell me a little more about how you did that scrunching on the bottom.   I really wanna try that but I am confused as to how to do it.  (Sorry, I am probably just missing something so easy, huh???)
> 
> :



I'll try to explain it - I can measure how long and how far apart I did the casing's in the morning if you need me to.

For the casing I cut a strip of fabric 1inch by 6inches (or however long you want your casing.  I think I folded the sides in so the edges wouldn't fray) I pinned the fabric strip (so it is vertical) with the bottom of it just about even with the hem.  I stitched up both sides - leaving both short ends unstitched.  Then I inserted 2 pieces of ribbon 10 inches long (just guessing - you want you ribbon long enough to tie a bow.  You can always trim the ribbons later) and stitched the top of the casing, catching the end of the ribbon in the seam.  Then you just hold onto the ribbon and push your fabric up to get the gathers.  You can gather it tight or loose, however you like it.

I made both the top and bottom layer the same length.  If I make it again I'd make the top length a couple of inches lonyer then the bottom layer.  When you gather all those casings it makes it quite a bit shorter.


----------



## momtoprincess A

You guys are a bad influence on me.
I hang my head in shame ~ today I went into a fabric store (and no I haven't used all the fabric in the closet.)
I ended up getting some fine corderoy to made dd a skirt for school.
The worst part, I was looking through fabrics and thinking "oh this would make a cute outfit for AK"
I have never been to DW and have no trip planned for the forseeable future.

I can't get over how much talent there is on this board and I want to thank everyone for sharing their expertese (sorry about the spelling)


----------



## AnnNan

woodkins said:


> My first disboutique board share!   Okay, so i know it isn't anything special, or (disney related LOL) but I just wanted to share an outfit my daughter Gianna & I put together for her 7th birthday party. She had it at an old fashioned ice cream parlor & decided she wanted a vanilla, chocolate & strawberry themed outfit. I don't have an embroidery machine, so I cheated and bought the tank on etsy, but she "designed" the skirt & I sewed it and I even snuck a fabric hair tie on her  (mom....bows are sooo babyish!!) so here she is...my now 7 year old  DIVA Gianna!
> Thanks...Krysta


so cute - love it!



VBAndrea said:


> I think I'll make him a devil costume for Halloween
> 
> I will hopefully get cake pics posted on Monday (I am not at all a professional, but I can make a decent looking cake).



but he's adorable!  Look forward to seeing the cake pics too!



Adi12982 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her crossed little (actually, BIG) legs/feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Sleeping Beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite, love her open mouth here, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE how clear you can see her little face here:



Those 3D/4D sonograms are amazing.  That last one looks like your first pic of her practicing her pouty face!!!  Absolutely adorable!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MaidMarian said:


> Wow!  I can't believe how fast this board moves-I can't keep up.  I am continually amazed and inspired by everyone on this board.  I wanted to share my back to school creations.  I made a little Minnie Mouse inspired bag to keep her set of extra clothes in at Pre-K.  My husband wanted to know why she couldnt just use a ziploc like all the other kids-sometimes he just doesnt get it.
> I also wanted to post some of the creations I made for our May trip, but I only have a couple of pictures where you can see her clothes cause the rest of the time we were encased in ponchos.  I'm going to try to get her to model some of the outfits I've been working on for our September trip. (sorry about the big picture-I swear I resized it!)



Oh, so cute!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

2cutekidz said:


> I'll try to explain it - I can measure how long and how far apart I did the casing's in the morning if you need me to.
> 
> For the casing I cut a strip of fabric 1inch by 6inches (or however long you want your casing.  I think I folded the sides in so the edges wouldn't fray) I pinned the fabric strip (so it is vertical) with the bottom of it just about even with the hem.  I stitched up both sides - leaving both short ends unstitched.  Then I inserted 2 pieces of ribbon 10 inches long (just guessing - you want you ribbon long enough to tie a bow.  You can always trim the ribbons later) and stitched the top of the casing, catching the end of the ribbon in the seam.  Then you just hold onto the ribbon and push your fabric up to get the gathers.  You can gather it tight or loose, however you like it.
> 
> I made both the top and bottom layer the same length.  If I make it again I'd make the top length a couple of inches lonyer then the bottom layer.  When you gather all those casings it makes it quite a bit shorter.




I always wanted to know how to do this!  I am thinking you can use some bias tape for the casing...already folded and ready to go!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mommyof2princesses said:


> I always wanted to know how to do this!  I am thinking you can use some bias tape for the casing...already folded and ready to go!



Yep, that would work and it would be so much easier!  (Quicker too!)


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Oh my...I am so far behind...no computer for a week can do that to you!

Virginia Beach was great...I'll post some pics later...right now we are getting ready for Lowe's build and Grow...a must in our house!  But we had a great time and the weather was perfect.  For all you VB gals...great town!  Everyone was so nice and we plan on going back next year.  It is so much more "family" than Myrtle Beach.  The only thing we missed was having a water park at our hotel...but after the kids got to going on there boogie boards...they didn't miss it at all!  We loved the boardwalk and the fireworks on the beach!  Again...I'll give you all a mini-trip later.

We also did get our new carpet this week...UGH!!!!!  We moved all of our furniture out on last Saturday before we left and pulled out 1860 sq ft of carpet and pad.  Some of the furniture was way too heavy for me I think!  But that is where my working out came into play!  Tim even said I was able to do more than he thought I could do.  They put in the carpet when we got home on Thursday and were done by 6:00pm so after going to the Y, we started reloading the stuff.  We were up until midnight working getting the kids rooms set up.  Then we finished yesterday and I collapsed into the bed around 10:00pm.  The only real bonus...I feel like I have a new house and boy is it clean!!!!!!  I will admit....my sewing room is still a mess...but that is my project today.

I'll go back and read all you have been up to...can't wait to see all of you creations!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Clutch: Very easy!
> 
> They had princesses too, but Megan says she has almost outgrown princesses.  Fortunately, Tink is still cool!


Nik said that about princesses too at least around friends.  


mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sierra's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the sad pictures thatI will retake on a better camera day soon.  Maybe Sun cause the girls are already planning to wear them to the airport to go pick up daddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.


Super cute!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was thinking of possibly making my sister a handbag/purse for her birthday but I have never made one before.  Can any of you recommend an easy pattern?    There are so many on YCMT and I am a little nervous about just picking one.  I am fairly new to sewing and have really only made a few things - I am used to easy instructions like CarlaC's and stephres vida tutorial.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## littlepeppers

karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps



What does everyone fold their fabric stash onto.  They all look so even & fit so nicely on their bookcases?


----------



## emcreative

Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.


----------



## karebear1

emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.




I was just thinking about you this morning and wondering how things were.  I'm so sorry to hear this. How are the boys doing?


----------



## mom2rtk

littlepeppers said:


> What does everyone fold their fabric stash onto.  They all look so even & fit so nicely on their bookcases?



You know.... just when I was starting to feel like I fit in over here..... then you guys go and show me how ORGANIZED you all are!!!!  I'm don't mean to insult any of you, but organized people SCARE me!!!!! The "organized" part of my rather substantial stash is in flip top see through buckets arranged by holiday or theme (I just counted 20 of them....) . I have 4 or 5 filled with just Disney stuff........ Then there's the HUGE pile of Disney princess fabric in a CHAIR in the corner of the sewing room....... There's a pile about 4 feet high of fabrics that have to be sorted and returned to their bins..... and the pile of Satin behind a bunch of costumes to keep it from falling over.......

In my DEFENSE.......... I'm in and out of that stuff every day, so putting it back just seems so senseles......

And NO...... there will be no pictures forthcoming......... Now back to sewing a Snow White gown and rags costume before Monday AM.......


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.



How fortunate they have a loving famiy to see them through this additional life challenge.


----------



## snubie

littlepeppers said:


> What does everyone fold their fabric stash onto.  They all look so even & fit so nicely on their bookcases?



Most people use comic book backing boards.
http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/
They come in different sizes so pick the ones that will fit on your shelves the best.


----------



## NiniMorris

mom2rtk said:


> You know.... just when I was starting to feel like I fit in over here..... then you guys go and show me how ORGANIZED you all are!!!!  I'm don't mean to insult any of you, but organized people SCARE me!!!!! The "organized" part of my rather substantial stash is in flip top see through buckets arranged by holiday or theme (I just counted 20 of them....) . I have 4 or 5 filled with just Disney stuff........ Then there's the HUGE pile of Disney princess fabric in a CHAIR in the corner of the sewing room....... There's a pile about 4 feet high of fabrics that have to be sorted and returned to their bins..... and the pile of Satin behind a bunch of costumes to keep it from falling over.......
> 
> In my DEFENSE.......... I'm in and out of that stuff every day, so putting it back just seems so senseles......
> 
> And NO...... there will be no pictures forthcoming......... Now back to sewing a Snow White gown and rags costume before Monday AM.......



UH...organized?  Even when I try to organize, half way in the middle of my project it looks like ...well...worse than my kids rooms EVER looked.  I like to have my current 'stuff' at arms length... I really do clean up after each project.  and it almost looks presentable...for about 3 minutes!

I tell my husband organized workrooms are for unbalanced people!  I can't be creative in an organized space...that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Pictures?  No way....in fact when we had our DFACS home inspection I asked them if they needed to see my studio...they laughed and said if it looked like her sewing room...no.  As long as the kids are never up there unsupervised...we won't tell them my DS9 claims it as her own, or that she has her own space up there....what they don't know...right?
Nini


----------



## Adi12982

Stephres said:


> I forgot to comment on your pictures earlier, they are so cool! I love how you can already see her personality developing right now. Let me know if you need help sewing for her, I wouldn't mind making her something.


 THANKS - I think they are so cool/amazing too.  While I would LOVE something made by you, I just can't ask you to go through the trouble, you are too sweet to offer!!



MouseTriper said:


> Awww those turned out really cute!!!



THANK YOU!!



AnnNan said:


> Those 3D/4D sonograms are amazing.  That last one looks like your first pic of her practicing her pouty face!!!  Absolutely adorable!



Awwww. . .hadn't thought of it like that.  Thanks 







emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.


I am so sorry for your loss, you family, especially you and the boys, will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> You know.... just when I was starting to feel like I fit in over here..... then you guys go and show me how ORGANIZED you all are!!!!  I'm don't mean to insult any of you, but organized people SCARE me!!!!! The "organized" part of my rather substantial stash is in flip top see through buckets arranged by holiday or theme (I just counted 20 of them....) . I have 4 or 5 filled with just Disney stuff........ Then there's the HUGE pile of Disney princess fabric in a CHAIR in the corner of the sewing room....... There's a pile about 4 feet high of fabrics that have to be sorted and returned to their bins..... and the pile of Satin behind a bunch of costumes to keep it from falling over.......
> 
> In my DEFENSE.......... I'm in and out of that stuff every day, so putting it back just seems so senseles......
> 
> And NO...... there will be no pictures forthcoming......... Now back to sewing a Snow White gown and rags costume before Monday AM.......



I've been dealing with the piles of fabric in my sewing room for TOO LONG!  I have all of mine folded, but my shelves were WAY overflowing.  I can't take it anymore.  I've spent the last two days destashing.  MUCH of it HAS to go!  I'm up to 75 pics of stuff that needs a new home.  I just can't take it anymore!


----------



## Adi12982

revrob said:


> I've been dealing with the piles of fabric in my sewing room for TOO LONG!  I have all of mine folded, but my shelves were WAY overflowing.  I can't take it anymore.  I've spent the last two days destashing.  MUCH of it HAS to go!  I'm up to 75 pics of stuff that needs a new home.  I just can't take it anymore!



Are you on the swap yahoo group, I'm sure many of us there would love to help you out


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I've been dealing with the piles of fabric in my sewing room for TOO LONG!  I have all of mine folded, but my shelves were WAY overflowing.  I can't take it anymore.  I've spent the last two days destashing.  MUCH of it HAS to go!  I'm up to 75 pics of stuff that needs a new home.  I just can't take it anymore!



Wanna sell me some????  OK, just kidding.....

But I keep over 250 dresses listed in my store, so de-stashing really isn't going to work for me. Darn.........


----------



## revrob

Adi12982 said:


> Are you on the swap yahoo group, I'm sure many of us there would love to help you out





mom2rtk said:


> Wanna sell me some????  OK, just kidding.....
> 
> But I keep over 250 dresses listed in my store, so de-stashing really isn't going to work for me. Darn.........



I'm not on the yahoo board - but if you could send me a link, I might consider it!

I'm planning to put everything on my facebook - if you're on facebook, but not on my friends list, please send a request to REVROB WINTERS 

I''m seriously hoping to get this fabric to an appropriate home!


----------



## Adi12982

revrob said:


> I'm not on the yahoo board - but if you could send me a link, I might consider it!
> 
> I'm planning to put everything on my facebook - if you're on facebook, but not on my friends list, please send a request to REVROB WINTERS
> 
> I''m seriously hoping to get this fabric to an appropriate home!



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/

If you rather I send you an invite, PM me your email address.


----------



## revrob

Adi12982 said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/
> 
> If you rather I send you an invite, PM me your email address.



I just sent the request


----------



## Adi12982

revrob said:


> I just sent the request



Approved


----------



## tricia

mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:




Great Skirts.



MaidMarian said:


>



Awesome stuff, but pics are too small for these old eyes.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was thinking of possibly making my sister a handbag/purse for her birthday but I have never made one before.  Can any of you recommend an easy pattern?    There are so many on YCMT and I am a little nervous about just picking one.  I am fairly new to sewing and have really only made a few things - I am used to easy instructions like CarlaC's and stephres vida tutorial.  Thanks for the help!



I really like the Aivilo Tote.  You can make it in all different sizes and it goes together very easily.  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/handbags/The-Aivilo-Pocket-Handbag.htm




emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.



So sorry for your loss.  Hope the boys are doing allright.


Also, great ultrasound pics Adi, cant wait to see her.

And awesome dress for mom, and wristlet and harness Steph.


----------



## Adi12982

tricia said:


> Also, great ultrasound pics Adi, cant wait to see her.



Thanks!!


----------



## emcreative

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  The boys are way too little to understand what is going on, thankfully.  Though I know when we attend the services, having other people upset is sure to impact them.  I have debated leaving them home but they should be there for at least part. 

It's difficult.  We have such joy with Ryker here in the house, especially seeing the bond he and Draykey are building.  But I hate that he moved here because she was dying.  (She was originally going to adopt him, which we supported.)  Logically I tell myself this was what was going to happen, and at least this way he had a transition to us rather than being there with her while she was so sick and then suddenly losing her.  He has gotten to see her frequently in the last six months.

Eh, I'm blabbering, sorry.  Just a lot to wrap my thoughts and feelings around.  It's hard when your joy happens due to someone else's sadness.


----------



## Miz Diz

ireland_nicole said:


> For me, I chose an embroidery only machine.  Even though my sewing machine is a little "mature" (9 years) it's a great machine and I love it.  So I really wasn't in a hurry to lose it, and couldn't afford to get a combo machine at the same level as my current machine (the one at the dealer was $10,000 and no, I didn't accidentally add too many zeroes) so there's no way I could afford one of those.  Also, some designs take a pretty long time to stitch out, and you kinda have to be there, so why not sew at the same time?  Also, God forbid something breaks, I'm only down one of the machines until it's fixed.  I ended up choosing the brother PES700ii that's so popular around here


Thanks for the info.  I didn't even think about the embroidery taking so long and being able to use that time to sew.  I'll stick with my mechanical singer and get an embroidery only. 


Stephres said:


> I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:


nice!
I also love the WalMart outfit.THey do have a lot of cute disney outfits right now.


WDWAtLast said:


> Sewing machine advice
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing machine stills sews - but it is 25 years old.  Very basic - the kind like they had in home ec class.  I would like to look into a newer machine - but what do I look for? Not looking for brands or models -  but do I want digital or mechanical? Anything I NEED to have? I don't want anything too complicated. I do have a serger and would like to get an ebroidery machine - one day - but want a new sewing machine now!   Should I go to a dealer or WalMart or Joann's or order online??? HELP!!!


Can't give much advice because I am new to sewing, but Tuesday Morning has 2 sewing machines for a good price/deal.  They have the Singer Curvy for $169.99 and retails for $350 and the Singer sew and serge for $199.00.




mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts.
> Here is Morgan's skirt:


My dd would love this pirate themed skirt - if only it were blue.  She doesn't like pink and if anyone calls her a princess, she corrects them and says, "I'm a Pirate princess."


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  The boys are way too little to understand what is going on, thankfully.  Though I know when we attend the services, having other people upset is sure to impact them.  I have debated leaving them home but they should be there for at least part.
> 
> It's difficult.  We have such joy with Ryker here in the house, especially seeing the bond he and Draykey are building.  But I hate that he moved here because she was dying.  (She was originally going to adopt him, which we supported.)  Logically I tell myself this was what was going to happen, and at least this way he had a transition to us rather than being there with her while she was so sick and then suddenly losing her.  He has gotten to see her frequently in the last six months.
> 
> Eh, I'm blabbering, sorry.  Just a lot to wrap my thoughts and feelings around.  It's hard when your joy happens due to someone else's sadness.



All perfectly normal emotions!   That may be the most difficult thing about adoption, the fact that our children lose everything so that we gain everything.  It's such a double edged sword!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Guys!

Can you share the stripework twirly skirt tutorial.  I looked for it but I can't find it. 

Also, Mom is doing much better.  She is talking and is coherent, in a lot of pain and is sore but the hospital is taking good care of her.  I am not sure how long she will be in there but it's looking up now...  Thanks for all of your well wishes, I truly feel like it helped. 

Val


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

momtoprincess A said:


> You guys are a bad influence on me.
> I hang my head in shame ~ today I went into a fabric store (and no I haven't used all the fabric in the closet.)
> I ended up getting some fine corderoy to made dd a skirt for school.
> The worst part, I was looking through fabrics and thinking "oh this would make a cute outfit for AK"
> I have never been to DW and have no trip planned for the forseeable future.
> 
> I can't get over how much talent there is on this board and I want to thank everyone for sharing their expertise (sorry about the spelling)


You have never been to WDW?  How about DisneyLand?  I am curious what brought you to DisBoards?  You need to be planning a trip?  Although with the economy the way it is I can understand how that could be impossible.


emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.


I am sorry to hear she passed away.  


mom2rtk said:


> You know.... just when I was starting to feel like I fit in over here..... then you guys go and show me how ORGANIZED you all are!!!!  I'm don't mean to insult any of you, but organized people SCARE me!!!!! The "organized" part of my rather substantial stash is in flip top see through buckets arranged by holiday or theme (I just counted 20 of them....) . I have 4 or 5 filled with just Disney stuff........ Then there's the HUGE pile of Disney princess fabric in a CHAIR in the corner of the sewing room....... There's a pile about 4 feet high of fabrics that have to be sorted and returned to their bins..... and the pile of Satin behind a bunch of costumes to keep it from falling over.......
> 
> In my DEFENSE.......... I'm in and out of that stuff every day, so putting it back just seems so senseles......
> 
> And NO...... there will be no pictures forthcoming......... Now back to sewing a Snow White gown and rags costume before Monday AM.......



I keep my fabric in plastic bins as well.  I don't want it to get dusty or have the cat decide to nap on it.  And my thread is the most organized I have it on wooden racks  I love those things.  But I don't have enough room in my house to have my own sewing/crafting room  I have to share the office with DH and there are two computers in here.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> 1.)Please post a picture of gore. I just KNOW that Heather and Teresa would so enjoy the visual feast of another sock monkey. They love them so!
> 
> 2.)Moi? Mean??? I think not! I prefer to look at it as protective! I just wanted to warn you of what you could possibly encounter if you headed out in certain parts of the country. I ask you...... what harm is there in that?? I even gave you several chances not to look- and posted warnings! So- you see......... I really am your friend!
> 
> 3.)I know you really want to see pics of Gore- maybe you will be enlightened by the beauty of a well loved sock monkey!



2.) Refer to 1.) above! ENCOURAGING people to post pictures to scare us!!!!  

3.) Yeah, right...  I have to say, I think that is a PERFECT name for a sock monkey! 

4.)I have to say that I think it's kind of neat that you thought of Heather while you were out and about!



Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.



Your Mom's tunic dress looks great!!! Did she like it? 
I love Megan's new outfit, she looks adorable! Mom took the girls school shopping last night and they gave us a little fashion show at Pizza Night! Lydia picked out a shirt with the Jonas Brothers on it. She has a bit of a crush on Nick.   Lydia got her new Skecher's light up shoes last night too! They are so cute! And BRIGHT! Wow, those lights are REALLY REALLY bright! I'm not real happy my baby girl is wearing a size 3 shoe either! They are a bit big, but not too much. 

Scrappy looks very dapper in his new harness! Where did you get the hardware for it? I want to make my cat a new collar and I don't know where to get the clasps. 

I love the little purses!!! Those are so cute! 



Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back about 20 pages to catch up. . . but wanted to post this now, and then catch up later:
> 
> 
> Had my 32 week appointment yesterday.  Isabel had her head down still - yeay - and she will hopefully stay that way   Her heart rate was at 144 and the poking and prodding to measure my uterus got her SUPER active!!  I'm measuring at 34 weeks - a little big, but they say you can be +/- 2 and that is normal.  Today we did the 3D/4D ultrasound, she was sooo sleepy, but still looking adorable (at least to us). . .
> 
> 
> My daughter ALWAYS has her hands touching or hiding her face, and has had her legs crossed at EVERY ultrasound - even back at 12 weeks!  So it was no surprise that both were true this time!
> 
> This is how the u/s started, and how she wanted to be most of the time (she's either shy or was very comfortably sleeping
> 
> LOVE how clear you can see her little face here:



Oh Adi, you can just tell she is a little cutie pie! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> OT question for those of you on
> 
> I bought a custom dress over a month ago.  The person has not sent the dress nor sent me any emails other than july 25 when she sent a note saying she had almost finished it.   I don't want to be a pest but would any of you object to a buyer sending a just checking on the progress email.  I really wanted the fabric as it was about 3 yards of silk for under 20 made into a custom dress.  Buying the fabric alone from anywhere else was about 3x more.
> 
> Thanks



I'm really glad you said Ebay and not Etsy!  
Personally, I don't mind at all if a customer emails me to ask the progress of something they have bought. If they said it was almost done a month ago, then you certainly have a right to know what's going on.  




Rymer said:


> OT....so we had to cancel our trip to Boston.  stupid hurricane.  our hotel was one block away from the ocean...with 20 foot swells on the way and an expected 1-2 inches of rain it was better to stay home.  I'm so sad!! I made that sponge bob skirt for my DD because sponge bob was going to be at the aquarium.  but the worst part is the hotel won't refund our 150.00 room!!!!! I am SO mad.



Oh no!!!! Would they let you at least change your dates? 



mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.



The skirt and your girls look adorable!!! A little foggy, but adorable! 



karebear1 said:


> Ya know.... really............... how can Heather and Teresa be so afraid of an innocent sock monkey when they have THAT doll in the family??



We are pretty scared of that doll too! 



MaidMarian said:


> Wow!  I can't believe how fast this board moves-I can't keep up.  I am continually amazed and inspired by everyone on this board.  I wanted to share my back to school creations.  I made a little Minnie Mouse inspired bag to keep her set of extra clothes in at Pre-K.  My husband wanted to know why she couldnt just use a ziploc like all the other kids-sometimes he just doesnt get it.
> I also wanted to post some of the creations I made for our May trip, but I only have a couple of pictures where you can see her clothes cause the rest of the time we were encased in ponchos.  I'm going to try to get her to model some of the outfits I've been working on for our September trip. (sorry about the big picture-I swear I resized it!)




I can't see it! When you resize something in Photobucket, you will often still see it as big here, while the rest of us see it as the right size.  I would love to see these, could you repost them bigger?  Please?? 




mom2rtk said:


> You know.... just when I was starting to feel like I fit in over here..... then you guys go and show me how ORGANIZED you all are!!!!  I'm don't mean to insult any of you, but organized people SCARE me!!!!! The "organized" part of my rather substantial stash is in flip top see through buckets arranged by holiday or theme (I just counted 20 of them....) . I have 4 or 5 filled with just Disney stuff........ Then there's the HUGE pile of Disney princess fabric in a CHAIR in the corner of the sewing room....... There's a pile about 4 feet high of fabrics that have to be sorted and returned to their bins..... and the pile of Satin behind a bunch of costumes to keep it from falling over.......
> 
> In my DEFENSE.......... I'm in and out of that stuff every day, so putting it back just seems so senseles......
> 
> And NO...... there will be no pictures forthcoming......... Now back to sewing a Snow White gown and rags costume before Monday AM.......




See, I like you more and more!!! I am sooooo unorganized!!! Did you see my sister's sewing room?? Or Karen's??? Well, if you can imagine something the complete oposite of that, you will have my "sewing room" !! Which really isnt' a room. My machines and any current projects are on the kitchen table and my fabric stash is spread amongst 1/2 the basement. I have some storage containers, but most stuff is just on top of them. It's mostly folded. I was just telling Corey today that I REALLY want some shelves to put things on. 



emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  The boys are way too little to understand what is going on, thankfully.  Though I know when we attend the services, having other people upset is sure to impact them.  I have debated leaving them home but they should be there for at least part.
> 
> It's difficult.  We have such joy with Ryker here in the house, especially seeing the bond he and Draykey are building.  But I hate that he moved here because she was dying.  (She was originally going to adopt him, which we supported.)  Logically I tell myself this was what was going to happen, and at least this way he had a transition to us rather than being there with her while she was so sick and then suddenly losing her.  He has gotten to see her frequently in the last six months.
> 
> Eh, I'm blabbering, sorry.  Just a lot to wrap my thoughts and feelings around.  It's hard when your joy happens due to someone else's sadness.



Marah, I can't imagine how hard this is, but I'm really glad the boys are with you and in a safe, stable home. I'm also glad Ryker was able to be loved and cared for by his Grandma? for the first part of his life.


----------



## MouseTriper

2cutekidz said:


> I'll try to explain it - I can measure how long and how far apart I did the casing's in the morning if you need me to.
> 
> For the casing I cut a strip of fabric 1inch by 6inches (or however long you want your casing.  I think I folded the sides in so the edges wouldn't fray) I pinned the fabric strip (so it is vertical) with the bottom of it just about even with the hem.  I stitched up both sides - leaving both short ends unstitched.  Then I inserted 2 pieces of ribbon 10 inches long (just guessing - you want you ribbon long enough to tie a bow.  You can always trim the ribbons later) and stitched the top of the casing, catching the end of the ribbon in the seam.  Then you just hold onto the ribbon and push your fabric up to get the gathers.  You can gather it tight or loose, however you like it.
> 
> I made both the top and bottom layer the same length.  If I make it again I'd make the top length a couple of inches lonyer then the bottom layer.  When you gather all those casings it makes it quite a bit shorter.



Thank you for explaining this....now to just make sure I understand this....(and please forgive me if I sound ignorant  LOL)...the strip of fabric I cut for the casing is stiched to the backside of the skirt I have made??  Is that correct? 



emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.





emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  The boys are way too little to understand what is going on, thankfully.  Though I know when we attend the services, having other people upset is sure to impact them.  I have debated leaving them home but they should be there for at least part.
> 
> It's difficult.  We have such joy with Ryker here in the house, especially seeing the bond he and Draykey are building.  But I hate that he moved here because she was dying.  (She was originally going to adopt him, which we supported.)  Logically I tell myself this was what was going to happen, and at least this way he had a transition to us rather than being there with her while she was so sick and then suddenly losing her.  He has gotten to see her frequently in the last six months.
> 
> Eh, I'm blabbering, sorry.  Just a lot to wrap my thoughts and feelings around.  It's hard when your joy happens due to someone else's sadness.


] Oh I am so sorry Marah, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.  I can only imagine how many different feelings and emotions you have right now.  I bet she was happy knowing that both little guys would be together, happy and well-loved by your family!!  Bless your hearts!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay I am in the planning stages of my Halloween costumes and need some help.  Where is the best place to buy tulle?  I need bright red and black!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

April and Marah, your families are in my prayers.

Love the cute outfits posted - home made and Walmart versions!!

Ahh, sewing room organization - I just cant keep mine organized!! I have a large amount of space - my attic - but I just cant keep things organized!! Got the comic book boards - but then what do you do when you just have some of the yard of material left? Ugh - but anyways...

Today we were in IKEA and we were in their scratch and dent section and saw 8ft long pieces of conter top - for $5 each!!! We got 2 so DH can make me a place for my sewing machines!! Im thinking an L shaped area with my regular sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on it ...what do you think???

Oh, the funny thing about the counter top????? Its BRIGHT YELLOW!!!! but who cares, right??????


----------



## *Toadstool*

I miss you guys. My computer time is still limited. My neck just feels so much better sitting in my recliner! 

I have big news.* DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!*
Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah. 

I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses *Stephres* has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Just back from Hancock's - picked out some halloween fabric for my first Vida











Hoping to get started Monday when school starts back!!  FYI - Hancocks will have all of their decorator fabrics 60% off the Sunday and Monday of Labor Day weekend!

Also, does anyone have any opinions good or bad about the Janome 8077? Hancock's has it on sale for $249.00 right now (down from $349)

Loving all of the new creations!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

shannon, I will be looking out on FB for your destashing.  I don't *need* any more fabric but well you know, most times I just can't resist!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> April and Marah, your families are in my prayers.
> 
> Love the cute outfits posted - home made and Walmart versions!!
> 
> Ahh, sewing room organization - I just cant keep mine organized!! I have a large amount of space - my attic - but I just cant keep things organized!! Got the comic book boards - but then what do you do when you just have some of the yard of material left? Ugh - but anyways...
> 
> Today we were in IKEA and we were in their scratch and dent section and saw 8ft long pieces of conter top - for $5 each!!! We got 2 so DH can make me a place for my sewing machines!! Im thinking an L shaped area with my regular sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on it ...what do you think???
> 
> Oh, the funny thing about the counter top????? Its BRIGHT YELLOW!!!! but who cares, right??????


I love yellow!  It is so cheerful!  You found a great deal and I think an L shaped area would be perfect.


*Toadstool* said:


> I miss you guys. My computer time is still limited. My neck just feels so much better sitting in my recliner!
> 
> I have big news.* DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!*
> Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah.
> 
> I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
> I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses *Stephres* has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.


How exciting!  I am so glad you get to go.  If you are looking for a bargain go to the Codes and Rates boards *under the Resorts section of the Dis*  The first couple weeks of December are usually relatively quiet (low crowds) and you can see all the Christmas decorations.  


WDWAtLast said:


> Just back from Hancock's - picked out some halloween fabric for my first Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get started Monday when school starts back!!  FYI - Hancocks will have all of their decorator fabrics 60% off the Sunday and Monday of Labor Day weekend!
> 
> Also, does anyone have any opinions good or bad about the Janome 8077? Hancock's has it on sale for $249.00 right now (down from $349)
> 
> Loving all of the new creations!


Cute fabric!!  I don't know anything about that machine but if you get it post a picture.


----------



## karebear1

mom2rtk said:


> You know.... just when I was starting to feel like I fit in over here..... then you guys go and show me how ORGANIZED you all are!!!!  I'm don't mean to insult any of you, but organized people SCARE me!!!!! The "organized" part of my rather substantial stash is in flip top see through buckets arranged by holiday or theme (I just counted 20 of them....) . I have 4 or 5 filled with just Disney stuff........ Then there's the HUGE pile of Disney princess fabric in a CHAIR in the corner of the sewing room....... There's a pile about 4 feet high of fabrics that have to be sorted and returned to their bins..... and the pile of Satin behind a bunch of costumes to keep it from falling over.......
> 
> In my DEFENSE.......... I'm in and out of that stuff every day, so putting it back just seems so senseles......
> 
> And NO...... there will be no pictures forthcoming......... Now back to sewing a Snow White gown and rags costume before Monday AM.......




MUST HAVE PICTURES!  



NiniMorris said:


> UH...organized?  Even when I try to organize, half way in the middle of my project it looks like ...well...worse than my kids rooms EVER looked.  I like to have my current 'stuff' at arms length... I really do clean up after each project.  and it almost looks presentable...for about 3 minutes!
> 
> I tell my husband organized workrooms are for unbalanced people!  I can't be creative in an organized space...that's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> Pictures?  No way....in fact when we had our DFACS home inspection I asked them if they needed to see my studio...they laughed and said if it looked like her sewing room...no.  As long as the kids are never up there unsupervised...we won't tell them my DS9 claims it as her own, or that she has her own space up there....what they don't know...right?
> Nini



Well! I've been called lots of things..... but.... UNBALANCED????   



revrob said:


> I've been dealing with the piles of fabric in my sewing room for TOO LONG!  I have all of mine folded, but my shelves were WAY overflowing.  I can't take it anymore.  I've spent the last two days destashing.  MUCH of it HAS to go!  I'm up to 75 pics of stuff that needs a new home.  I just can't take it anymore!




Oh............. I could like this!!!  



emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  The boys are way too little to understand what is going on, thankfully.  Though I know when we attend the services, having other people upset is sure to impact them.  I have debated leaving them home but they should be there for at least part.
> 
> It's difficult.  We have such joy with Ryker here in the house, especially seeing the bond he and Draykey are building.  But I hate that he moved here because she was dying.  (She was originally going to adopt him, which we supported.)  Logically I tell myself this was what was going to happen, and at least this way he had a transition to us rather than being there with her while she was so sick and then suddenly losing her.  He has gotten to see her frequently in the last six months.
> 
> Eh, I'm blabbering, sorry.  Just a lot to wrap my thoughts and feelings around.  It's hard when your joy happens due to someone else's sadness.




Blabbering is always allowed amongst friends- hope your feeling better soon. 




teresajoy said:


> 2.) Refer to 1.) above! ENCOURAGING people to post pictures to scare us!!!!
> 
> 3.) Yeah, right...  I have to say, I think that is a PERFECT name for a sock monkey!
> 
> 4.)I have to say that I think it's kind of neat that you thought of Heather while you were out and about!



I don't get what you're trying to say here Teresa.  Are you trying to make me think I'm going crazy.... or maybe that I'm a little "unbalanced"? because if you are..... well.....................  YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT!!! LOL!




teresajoy said:


> See, I like you more and more!!! I am sooooo unorganized!!! Did you see my sister's sewing room?? Or Karen's??? Well, if you can imagine something the complete oposite of that, you will have my "sewing room" !! Which really isnt' a room. My machines and any current projects are on the kitchen table and my fabric stash is spread amongst 1/2 the basement. I have some storage containers, but most stuff is just on top of them. It's mostly folded. I was just telling Corey today that I REALLY want some shelves to put things on.




BE CAREFUL!!!! Putting things on shelves is just the beginning of becoming an organizer. Soon....... you'll be buying comic book cardboard to put that fabric on... and then that leads to frequenting stores looking for drawers and small containers to put extra buttons in! It's a disease- and it's contagious! 




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Ahh, sewing room organization - I just cant keep mine organized!! I have a large amount of space - my attic - but I just cant keep things organized!! Got the comic book boards - but then what do you do when you just have some of the yard of material left? Ugh - but anyways...
> 
> Today we were in IKEA and we were in their scratch and dent section and saw 8ft long pieces of conter top - for $5 each!!! We got 2 so DH can make me a place for my sewing machines!! Im thinking an L shaped area with my regular sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on it ...what do you think???
> 
> Oh, the funny thing about the counter top????? Its BRIGHT YELLOW!!!! but who cares, right??????



I heart IKEA!   

Anyway... When I have small pieces of fabric left, I fold them up so they are all the same size and put them in my "fat quarter' box like so: ( Oh come on! you guys knew I'd have a picture for this!! ) This is just a repurposed food tray- They stack and  get put into the closet with the rest of my fabric.






Empty tray:


----------



## *Toadstool*

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How exciting!  I am so glad you get to go.  If you are looking for a bargain go to the Codes and Rates boards *under the Resorts section of the Dis*  The first couple weeks of December are usually relatively quiet (low crowds) and you can see all the Christmas decorations.


This will be our first trip as a family. DH has never been, and Hannah went once right before her birthday last year with my parents. I hope it is as magical as I am planning it to be. 
I was hoping to go sometime when there is free dining, so I need to check into it more. I was thinking someone told me sometime in December there is a week of free dining. Most people from my area go in February, but I really don't want to be there when everyone else in Louisiana is going to be there... 
Did you get my email I sent with the designs? Something is up with my email server.


----------



## karebear1

*Toadstool* said:


> This will be our first trip as a family. DH has never been, and Hannah went once right before her birthday last year with my parents. I hope it is as magical as I am planning it to be.
> I was hoping to go sometime when there is free dining, so I need to check into it more. I was thinking someone told me sometime in December there is a week of free dining. Most people from my area go in February, but I really don't want to be there when everyone else in Louisiana is going to be there...
> Did you get my email I sent with the designs? Something is up with my email server.




Have an awesome time. December is a great time to go! SOOOOO much to do!


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I am in the planning stages of my Halloween costumes and need some help.  Where is the best place to buy tulle?  I need bright red and black!!!



I have purchased all different colors from www.nashvillewraps.com  - I've always bought the 6" rolls - it just seems easier to me - so I don't know if they have bolts if that's what you're looking for



*Toadstool* said:


> I miss you guys. My computer time is still limited. My neck just feels so much better sitting in my recliner!
> 
> I have big news.* DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!*
> Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah.
> 
> I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
> I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses *Stephres* has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.



WOO HOO!  That's GREAT news!  Hope your Patricia's work out great!



disneylovinfamily said:


> shannon, I will be looking out on FB for your destashing.  I don't *need* any more fabric but well you know, most times I just can't resist!



Hope to see you there!  I think I've got two more bins to go through.  I'm hoping to have it all up on facebook by Monday?  Tuesday?


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi all,

We are going to see Mary poppins at the end of October.  I will admit that I am the most excited of the family.  I just can't wait!!!!  Anyways, am pondering making something for dd to wear.  I was going to buy the Precious dress pattern off ycmt.  I know I've seen others say it's not too difficult.  Is this true?  I have some of Carla C's other patterns and they have all been great.  I struggled a bit with some parts of the bowling shirt but did ok.

Do you think with the right fabric this would be "dressy" enough?  Any fabric suggestions?  I love the pattern and love all the dresses I have seen made from it!


----------



## emcreative

***For those of you who have Carla's Patricia Tunic Pattern***

I'm making one for my "almost 10 year old" really roomy, like she likes.  But I'm scared if I cut the V in the front as low as the pattern calls for, it will be TOO low.  Any suggestions on how low to make it?


----------



## momtoprincess A

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You have never been to WDW?  How about DisneyLand?  I am curious what brought you to DisBoards?  You need to be planning a trip?  Although with the economy the way it is I can understand how that could be impossible.



I've been to Disneyland 5 times. (I want more)

I found the boards when I was watching "The Biggest Loser" and did a google search. It turned up a thread on these boards and I was in heaven finding all these disney crazy people like myself.


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> ***For those of you who have Carla's Patricia Tunic Pattern***
> 
> I'm making one for my "almost 10 year old" really roomy, like she likes.  But I'm scared if I cut the V in the front as low as the pattern calls for, it will be TOO low.  Any suggestions on how low to make it?



Marah - I cut mine only 1/2 the length it shows to do  it and it was perfect......

Karebear - you going to be near Philly any time soon? I could use an extreme room makeover!!!

OOohhh your first trip with Hannah- it will be awesome!! The Christmas decorations are just AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jham

I'm so exited!!!!  I just got APs for Disneyland! 

My neice-in-law is from LA but lives near me.  She was visiting her family and I called some Costcos around her mom's house and she went and bought them for me!  Sadly they told me on the phone they had 35 and when she got there there were only 4 left but 4 is better than none! I'll just have to buy 2 at regular price but there's no turning back now!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> This will be our first trip as a family. DH has never been, and Hannah went once right before her birthday last year with my parents. I hope it is as magical as I am planning it to be.
> I was hoping to go sometime when there is free dining, so I need to check into it more. I was thinking someone told me sometime in December there is a week of free dining. Most people from my area go in February, but I really don't want to be there when everyone else in Louisiana is going to be there...
> Did you get my email I sent with the designs? Something is up with my email server.


We have free dining for our trip starting at the end of October. Here is the information about free dining through Dec. 17
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneypackages.htm#freedining
I got your email, I can't wait to try to stitch it out.



momtoprincess A said:


> I've been to Disneyland 5 times. (I want more)
> 
> I found the boards when I was watching "The Biggest Loser" and did a google search. It turned up a thread on these boards and I was in heaven finding all these disney crazy people like myself.



We have been to Disneyland once and I loved it, but it was back in 1992 so it has been a long time and a lot has changed!  I would love to go back but I can't get DH to fly (he is scared)


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> I'm so exited!!!!  I just got APs for Disneyland!
> 
> My neice-in-law is from LA but lives near me.  She was visiting her family and I called some Costcos around her mom's house and she went and bought them for me!  Sadly they told me on the phone they had 35 and when she got there there were only 4 left but 4 is better than none! I'll just have to buy 2 at regular price but there's no turning back now!


----------



## karebear1

billwendy said:


> Karebear - you going to be near Philly any time soon? I could use an extreme room makeover!!!




Nope! No Philly for me. But I can still help! What's the problem??



jham said:


> I'm so exited!!!!  I just got APs for Disneyland!
> 
> My neice-in-law is from LA but lives near me.  She was visiting her family and I called some Costcos around her mom's house and she went and bought them for me!  Sadly they told me on the phone they had 35 and when she got there there were only 4 left but 4 is better than none! I'll just have to buy 2 at regular price but there's no turning back now!



AWESOME!  Isn't it the best when you get deals???


----------



## aimeeg

HeatherSue said:


> I was thinking of the L-shaped desk in front of the windows, too.  In my sewing room, I used 2 regular desks and bolted them together in an L shape because it was cheaper than an L-shaped desk, plus a little bigger.  I was also thinking you should do the comic book boards on bookshelves method of fabric storage.  I really love how easy it is to see everything I have and I don't have to unpile anything to get to it. I  keep my scraps in clear over the door shoe holders (Jeanne's idea) so I can see what I have for appliques.  My desks have a drawer in them where I keep my bobbin thread, scissors, different feet, my embroidery hoops, etc...  Then, I have a clear storage bin with drawers in the closet where I keep my stabilizer, zippers, elastic, buttons, etc...   I only have 2 walls in my sewing room that are usable for verticle storage and one of them has a doorway in it.   Heck, I'll just post some pictures!
> Here's the desk.  I like how I have the serger and the sewing machine right next to each other, so I can serge the seams without having to walk to a different machine.  A rolling chair helps with that, too.  I don't have it in a corner so I can look outside when I'm sewing.  You might be able to set yours up this way and then have a cutting table in front of it, if you have the room (my room is too small).





karebear1 said:


> *AimeeG*.... I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps



Thanks Heather and Karen!!! I am excited to redo my room. Before I started to sew I had a vintage reproduction Christmas decor business. The room served as my "headquarters." I needed a place to cut, paint, construct and glitter. As I started to sew I changed things up a bit to accommodate my sewing machine and fabric. About two years ago I closed by business. It was just too much with my dh working full time, in school full time and two children under three. I do not have a closet. I so wish I did. LOL I have beautiful windows and a great little deck off the room but with that comes less wall space. 

This is my current fabric. I think my bookshelf could be higher. Also, the other big storage unit does not work for me any longer. 











I loved the idea of an L shape desk. I have Ikea tables now and they are not sturdy enough. I found this desk in Pottery Barn today. It is a little bit expensive but I am in love. My DH said go for it.  I have to do measurements but I think I am going to order the desk. I can put my sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on the desk and still have elbow room. 






Here is the room from two years ago. You can sort of see what I have to work with. 





















You can see my collection has grown. LOL 








snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!



WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaidMarian

OK-Let me try those pictures again.  They looked huge in the preview and then came out tiny.  I'll figure out how to post pictures someday.


----------



## karebear1

aimeeg said:


> Thanks Heather and Karen!!! I am excited to redo my room. Before I started to sew I had a vintage reproduction Christmas decor business. The room served as my "headquarters." I needed a place to cut, paint, construct and glitter. As I started to sew I changed things up a bit to accommodate my sewing machine and fabric. About two years ago I closed by business. It was just too much with my dh working full time, in school full time and two children under three. I do not have a closet. I so wish I did. LOL I have beautiful windows and a great little deck off the room but with that comes less wall space.
> 
> This is my current fabric. I think my bookshelf could be higher. Also, the other big storage unit does not work for me any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea of an L shape desk. I have Ikea tables now and they are not sturdy enough. I found this desk in Pottery Barn today. It is a little bit expensive but I am in love. My DH said go for it.  I have to do measurements but I think I am going to order the desk. I can put my sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on the desk and still have elbow room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the room from two years ago. You can sort of see what I have to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my collection has grown. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!



You are a natural at organizing! Yeah!!!!  LOVE the wall color! Maybe I'll go for a color similar to that one!  LOVE YOUR ROOM!!!!


----------



## ibesue

Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!

AmieeG, I just saw your post about the IKEA tables.  You don't think they are sturdy enough??  Poo.. I was just going to go buy them.  Thanks for the warning and back to the drawing table.


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!
> 
> AmieeG, I just saw your post about the IKEA tables.  You don't think they are sturdy enough??  Poo.. I was just going to go buy them.  Thanks for the warning and back to the drawing table.



I'm so glad to hear that your husband is finally home!  You guys really went through it!  I'm relieved to know that they figured out what was wrong with him and that he's finally at home recovering!


----------



## aimeeg

ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!
> 
> AmieeG, I just saw your post about the IKEA tables.  You don't think they are sturdy enough??  Poo.. I was just going to go buy them.  Thanks for the warning and back to the drawing table.



Here is wishing your DH a speedy recovery! 

I have the Ikea table tops with the metal screw in legs. They are NOT sturdy enough for the serger. The smaller the table the better. I have two sizes. The larger one I had to take the embroidery machine off because it was shaking way too much. 

They do however make great cutting tables.


----------



## clairemolly

Serger question...please help

I am feeling like an idiot trying to figure out my new serger.  Is it possible to serge a seam that is already in a circle, like the seam where you attach a skirt to a bodice?  If so, how?  All the examples I can find online show a flat piece of fabric.  I am feeling too much like an amateur at this point and may just send it back.


----------



## aimeeg

clairemolly said:


> Serger question...please help
> 
> I am feeling like an idiot trying to figure out my new serger.  Is it possible to serge a seam that is already in a circle, like the seam where you attach a skirt to a bodice?  If so, how?  All the examples I can find online show a flat piece of fabric.  I am feeling too much like an amateur at this point and may just send it back.




Sure, Lift the presser foot and the needles up. Then slide your fabric under. Lower the needles into the fabric and the preser foot. Start to serge. I like to serge on the gathered side. That way you do not get the gathers caught.


----------



## billwendy

clairemolly said:


> Serger question...please help
> 
> I am feeling like an idiot trying to figure out my new serger.  Is it possible to serge a seam that is already in a circle, like the seam where you attach a skirt to a bodice?  If so, how?  All the examples I can find online show a flat piece of fabric.  I am feeling too much like an amateur at this point and may just send it back.



Sure - I just lift up the presser foot, put in the fabric, and then go all the way around - when I get back to the starting spot, I just steer the fabric out of the serger.....dont give up!!!

Karebear - I think I have my fabric in too many places and some things I have several yards of so its big (like thermal knits, flannel)....so its just all over!! then i do a project and am naughty and dont put that fabric away before starting something else!!! UGH!!


----------



## clairemolly

aimeeg said:


> Sure, Lift the presser foot and the needles up. Then slide your fabric under. Lower the needles into the fabric and the preser foot. Start to serge. I like to serge on the gathered side. That way you do not get the gathers caught.





billwendy said:


> Sure - I just lift up the presser foot, put in the fabric, and then go all the way around - when I get back to the starting spot, I just steer the fabric out of the serger.....dont give up!!!



Thanks!  I'll try that.  That's kinda what I thought, but didn't want to screw it up.  I have to admit the serger intimidates me a little, but DH pointed out that my sewing machine did at first as well.  That's why I love this thread(s)...you all are sooo helpful!


----------



## clairemolly

Well, my 2nd Brother 1034D serger is going back to WalMart.  The first one didn't sew.  This one I just went to use (I haven't even sewn anything past the sample fabric) and the presser foot lever is broken.  I am not trying my luck with a 3rd.  Anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive serger that is NOT a Brother?


----------



## princessmom29

clairemolly said:


> Well, my 2nd Brother 1034D serger is going back to WalMart.  The first one didn't sew.  This one I just went to use (I haven't even sewn anything past the sample fabric) and the presser foot lever is broken.  I am not trying my luck with a 3rd.  Anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive serger that is NOT a Brother?



I have the singer form walmart, and have been using it for almost two years with no problems. It was right at $200. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but does a 3 and 4 thread surge as well as a nice rolled edge hem. I like it, and felt it was easy to learn.


----------



## mom2rtk

princessmom29 said:


> I have the singer form walmart, and have been using it for almost two years with no problems. It was right at $200. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but does a 3 and 4 thread surge as well as a nice rolled edge hem. I like it, and felt it was easy to learn.



I have a $200 serger from Wal-Mart. The only beef I have with it is the price of replacement blades. It's around $65 to buy them at the local sewing machine shop. I did finally learn to change them myself and buy them on ebay for around $35, but it's still insanely expensive. 

I just urge anyone looking at sergers to find out the price of blades before making a purchase!

I cringe every time I hit a pin buried deep in the gathers of some skirt.....


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Can you share the stripework twirly skirt tutorial.  I looked for it but I can't find it.
> Val



Here you go!!

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html



MouseTriper said:


> Thank you for explaining this....now to just make sure I understand this....(and please forgive me if I sound ignorant  LOL)...the strip of fabric I cut for the casing is stiched to the backside of the skirt I have made??  Is that correct?



Yep that's right.  I should have put that in my directions. I can take a close up picture in the morning if you'd like.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> April and Marah, your families are in my prayers.
> 
> Love the cute outfits posted - home made and Walmart versions!!
> 
> Ahh, sewing room organization - I just cant keep mine organized!! I have a large amount of space - my attic - but I just cant keep things organized!! Got the comic book boards - but then what do you do when you just have some of the yard of material left? Ugh - but anyways...
> 
> Today we were in IKEA and we were in their scratch and dent section and saw 8ft long pieces of conter top - for $5 each!!! We got 2 so DH can make me a place for my sewing machines!! Im thinking an L shaped area with my regular sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on it ...what do you think???
> 
> Oh, the funny thing about the counter top????? Its BRIGHT YELLOW!!!! but who cares, right??????



Again, I wish we had an Ikea!! Great deal! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I miss you guys. My computer time is still limited. My neck just feels so much better sitting in my recliner!
> 
> I have big news.* DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!*
> Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah.
> 
> I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
> I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses *Stephres* has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.



WOO HOO!!! How exciting!!! 

I love the dresses Steph made with the tunic pattern! They were so cute! 



karebear1 said:


> BE CAREFUL!!!! Putting things on shelves is just the beginning of becoming an organizer. Soon....... you'll be buying comic book cardboard to put that fabric on... and then that leads to frequenting stores looking for drawers and small containers to put extra buttons in! It's a disease- and it's contagious!



Well, to be honest, I have used up about 100 comic book boards, but I just don't have anywhere to put them. I need to convince Brian that I need one of the shelves he claims as his own. You know, the shelves he keeps his old college books on....he graduated college in 1984 .........



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are going to see Mary poppins at the end of October.  I will admit that I am the most excited of the family.  I just can't wait!!!!  Anyways, am pondering making something for dd to wear.  I was going to buy the Precious dress pattern off ycmt.  I know I've seen others say it's not too difficult.  Is this true?  I have some of Carla C's other patterns and they have all been great.  I struggled a bit with some parts of the bowling shirt but did ok.
> 
> Do you think with the right fabric this would be "dressy" enough?  Any fabric suggestions?  I love the pattern and love all the dresses I have seen made from it!



I found it to be much easier than the bowling shirt. I LOVE the Precious Dress pattern, it is extremely versatile. I definitely think it will be dressy enough with the right fabric. 



emcreative said:


> ***For those of you who have Carla's Patricia Tunic Pattern***
> 
> I'm making one for my "almost 10 year old" really roomy, like she likes.  But I'm scared if I cut the V in the front as low as the pattern calls for, it will be TOO low.  Any suggestions on how low to make it?



I think I made it about 1.5" higher. 



momtoprincess A said:


> I've been to Disneyland 5 times. (I want more)
> 
> I found the boards when I was watching "The Biggest Loser" and did a google search. It turned up a thread on these boards and I was in heaven finding all these disney crazy people like myself.



I'm so glad you did! 





MaidMarian said:


> OK-Let me try those pictures again.  They looked huge in the preview and then came out tiny.  I'll figure out how to post pictures someday.



That's better, still too small, but better! 

Did you use one of Heathersue's balloon designs for the skirt or did you do that by hand? It looks really cute! 



karebear1 said:


> You are a natural at organizing! Yeah!!!!  LOVE the wall color! Maybe I'll go for a color similar to that one!  LOVE YOUR ROOM!!!!



Corey's baby room was that color. I love it too! 



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!
> 
> AmieeG, I just saw your post about the IKEA tables.  You don't think they are sturdy enough??  Poo.. I was just going to go buy them.  Thanks for the warning and back to the drawing table.


I'm so glad your husband is home! 





clairemolly said:


> Well, my 2nd Brother 1034D serger is going back to WalMart.  The first one didn't sew.  This one I just went to use (I haven't even sewn anything past the sample fabric) and the presser foot lever is broken.  I am not trying my luck with a 3rd.  Anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive serger that is NOT a Brother?



I have a Singer from Walmart. I paid $50 for it. But, it was a floor model. I love it. 



mom2rtk said:


> I have a $200 serger from Wal-Mart. The only beef I have with it is the price of replacement blades. It's around $65 to buy them at the local sewing machine shop. I did finally learn to change them myself and buy them on ebay for around $35, but it's still insanely expensive.
> 
> I just urge anyone looking at sergers to find out the price of blades before making a purchase!
> 
> I cringe every time I hit a pin buried deep in the gathers of some skirt.....



I had no idea how much blades would cost!! That's crazy!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I had no idea how much blades would cost!! That's crazy!



Apparently some of the more expensive machines have much cheaper blades..... Who'd have thunk it?????????


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

clairemolly said:


> Well, my 2nd Brother 1034D serger is going back to WalMart.  The first one didn't sew.  This one I just went to use (I haven't even sewn anything past the sample fabric) and the presser foot lever is broken.  I am not trying my luck with a 3rd.  Anyone have a recommendation for an inexpensive serger that is NOT a Brother?



I also had the Brother 1034D which I had trouble with, and then it broke (the tenson adjust dial broke)...and I replace it with the Brother 3034D and I have been really happy with it so far!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Apparently some of the more expensive machines have much cheaper blades..... Who'd have thunk it?????????



Now you've got me worried about replacing the blade!! How many outfits can you sew before you replace yours?

And, I'm trying to figure out if you could sharpen that little blade!


----------



## ibesue

teresajoy said:


> Now you've got me worried about replacing the blade!! How many outfits can you sew before you replace yours?
> 
> And, I'm trying to figure out if you could sharpen that little blade!




  I have never replaced my blades.  I have been using this serger a lot for the last 4 years, I think.  Now I am worried too.

AimeeG, thanks for the info about the tables.  I was going to buy 2 of them to use for my embroidery machine and serger.  Back to the drawing board!


----------



## MouseTriper

revrob said:


> I have purchased all different colors from www.nashvillewraps.com  - I've always bought the 6" rolls - it just seems easier to me - so I don't know if they have bolts if that's what you're looking for


Thanks so much...I will check them out!!



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!


Praying for a speedy recovery for your DH!!!  Hope you are doing alright and are getting some rest!



2cutekidz said:


> Yep that's right.  I should have put that in my directions. I can take a close up picture in the morning if you'd like.


Aww, thank you, I would love to see some close-up pictures!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> Have an awesome time. December is a great time to go! SOOOOO much to do!


I kinda think that planning now for a December 09 trip would make me kind of nuts. I almost want to wait until next year. 
I've always thought Disney at Christmas must be great. I've only been as a child, and I can't wait to see Hannah at DW. My mom keeps telling me she is too young, but they took her last year.. 



revrob said:


> WOO HOO!  That's GREAT news!  Hope your Patricia's work out great!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you there!  I think I've got two more bins to go through.  I'm hoping to have it all up on facebook by Monday?  Tuesday?


I didn't get to start sewing them yet. I forgot that I had to go to town today to visit my sister. Hopefully I can start sewing tomorrow. 
I'm going to be looking for your destash. Now that I have a trip to maybe plan I can buy more fabric right? 



jham said:


> I'm so exited!!!!  I just got APs for Disneyland!
> 
> My neice-in-law is from LA but lives near me.  She was visiting her family and I called some Costcos around her mom's house and she went and bought them for me!  Sadly they told me on the phone they had 35 and when she got there there were only 4 left but 4 is better than none! I'll just have to buy 2 at regular price but there's no turning back now!


What are AP's??? 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> We have free dining for our trip starting at the end of October. Here is the information about free dining through Dec. 17
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneypackages.htm#freedining
> I got your email, I can't wait to try to stitch it out.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been to Disneyland once and I loved it, but it was back in 1992 so it has been a long time and a lot has changed!  I would love to go back but I can't get DH to fly (he is scared)


 Thanks for the link. I would love to fly there, but surely it would cost us alot more. I LOOOOVE to fly. 



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!


Glad your DH is getting better! 
I have been making a whole lot of nothing... 



mom2rtk said:


> I have a $200 serger from Wal-Mart. The only beef I have with it is the price of replacement blades. It's around $65 to buy them at the local sewing machine shop. I did finally learn to change them myself and buy them on ebay for around $35, but it's still insanely expensive.
> 
> I just urge anyone looking at sergers to find out the price of blades before making a purchase!
> 
> I cringe every time I hit a pin buried deep in the gathers of some skirt.....


I guess this is why most people tell me to never use pins with my serger. I usually serge with the flat fabric up and pin on that side too. I use pins, but am very cautious. I've heard you can break a whole lot more than a knife by serging over pins. 



mom2rtk said:


> Apparently some of the more expensive machines have much cheaper blades..... Who'd have thunk it?????????


My serger came with 3 blades. I was told I didn't need to change it until it no longer cuts fabric. Seems to be doing good so far.. I serge EVERYTHING!


----------



## emcreative

Just thought I'd share with you all one of the many reasons it takes me so long to finish any sewing-


----------



## DisneyKings

We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:






















It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Just thought I'd share with you all one of the many reasons it takes me so long to finish any sewing-


I think this is why I am not a cat person. I can't handle something sitting in my lap all the time. It seems every person I know that has a cat has their cat trained to jump on me everytime I see it. 
BTW.. I think we are sewing the same thing... or not sewing.


----------



## emcreative

DisneyKings said:


>



Your daughters look ADORABLE!!

Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!

Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:






But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.

You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)

But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.

I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!











Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)






Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.

LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)


----------



## twob4him

aimeeg said:


> This is my current fabric. I think my bookshelf could be higher. Also, the other big storage unit does not work for me any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my collection has grown. LOL



Aimee you have the fabric I am searching for!!!! I spied it  miles away! In the first pic its in with the greens and in the second pic its in the basket all the way over to the right!
Its the disco dot of all sorts of cool colors (sherbert pink, lime, yellow) and minnie and mickey on it.
Sigh


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> I kinda think that planning now for a December 09 trip would make me kind of nuts. I almost want to wait until next year.
> I've always thought Disney at Christmas must be great. I've only been as a child, and I can't wait to see Hannah at DW. My mom keeps telling me she is too young, but they took her last year..
> 
> 
> I didn't get to start sewing them yet. I forgot that I had to go to town today to visit my sister. Hopefully I can start sewing tomorrow.
> I'm going to be looking for your destash. Now that I have a trip to maybe plan I can buy more fabric right?
> 
> 
> What are AP's???



There's plenty of time to plan a December trip!  We decided before our last trip that we wanted to go 3 weeks before we left.  And it was an AMAZING trip!  You can do it!  I agree, Christmas at Disney would be really magical!

I don't think Hannah is too young at all!  We started taking Ethan when he was 18 months old and he has been every year (at least once a year) since then.  AbbyGrace went for the first time just two weeks after she got home - she was 3 1/2 and didn't speak English - and she STILL LOVED it!

I hope your visit with your sister goes well!  And I hope you enjoy sewing up your new dress (and I hope I have some fabric that will work for your trip!)


----------



## msumissa

.

I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!











Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)






Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.

LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)[/QUOTE]

Of course, now I am tearing up reading this... jeez!  What a wonderful memory for the family!


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)



OMG!  Those pictures are awesome, and such a magical moment!!  You have me tearing up too!


----------



## princessmom29

mom2rtk said:


> I have a $200 serger from Wal-Mart. The only beef I have with it is the price of replacement blades. It's around $65 to buy them at the local sewing machine shop. I did finally learn to change them myself and buy them on ebay for around $35, but it's still insanely expensive.
> 
> I just urge anyone looking at sergers to find out the price of blades before making a purchase!
> 
> I cringe every time I hit a pin buried deep in the gathers of some skirt.....



What,....I should be changing those things???? I haven't changed mine in the 2 years I have had it, and it is still cutting just fine. How do I know when they need to be changed????


----------



## mom2rtk

msumissa said:


> .
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)





LOVE the photos!  That Belle is an absolute sweetheart! We saw her this summer:






I love that they captured that moment for you as well!


----------



## mom2rtk

princessmom29 said:


> Wat,....I should be changing those things???? I haven't changed mine in the 2 years Iahve had it, and it is still cutting just fine. How do I know when they need to be changed????



It will TELL you when it needs to be changed! OK, so it's not a high-tech thing.... 

You'll know when it stops cutting properly. Keep in mind I put a very high quantity of stuff through mine, lots of costume fabrics, including velveteen and satins edged in piping. So if it's not cutting properly, it's really obvious.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Now you've got me worried about replacing the blade!! How many outfits can you sew before you replace yours?
> 
> And, I'm trying to figure out if you could sharpen that little blade!



I asked about sharpening the blades at my local sewing machine shop that sharpens my scissors for me. They don't really have the machinery to hold that tiny blade firmly enough while sharpening. And my upper blade has a funky shape that I doubt could ever be sharpened.

My strongest word of advice is this: Just take the time to double check for pins. It's the pins that do me in. Most of what I sew involves lots of gathers, and that's where I lose them. But since I sew for others, I'm also working for maximum speed so I can get on to the next order. My intentions are always good for double checking the pins, but inevitably miss one somewhere along the way.

They keep trying to talk me into a new "nice" machine, since their extended warranty includes the blades..... But then I look and decide I need the $1000 serger and never pull the trigger......


----------



## Clutterbug

mom2rtk said:


> I have a $200 serger from Wal-Mart. The only beef I have with it is the price of replacement blades. It's around $65 to buy them at the local sewing machine shop. I did finally learn to change them myself and buy them on ebay for around $35, but it's still insanely expensive.
> 
> I just urge anyone looking at sergers to find out the price of blades before making a purchase!
> 
> I cringe every time I hit a pin buried deep in the gathers of some skirt.....



Is it the Brother?  I have the 1034D and broke my upper knife on a pin a while back.  I went to the Brother website listed in the owner's manual and got both knives for right around $35 with shipping (which was fairly expensive for such small parts).


----------



## mom2rtk

Clutterbug said:


> Is it the Brother?  I have the 1034D and broke my upper knife on a pin a while back.  I went to the Brother website listed in the owner's manual and got both knives for right around $35 with shipping (which was fairly expensive for such small parts).



No, I've had mine for a number of years. It's the 929D. No bells and whistles, no auto threading. But I've threaded it enough times  I can do it in my sleep now.......

Like I said, mine were $65 locally, but only $35 on Ebay. So if yours are $35 locally, maybe you can do even better on Ebay??????


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.


So sorry for your loss.  I am glad she is at peace now and in no more pain.



*Toadstool* said:


> I miss you guys. My computer time is still limited. My neck just feels so much better sitting in my recliner!
> 
> I have big news.* DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!*
> Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah.
> 
> I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
> I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses *Stephres* has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.


 How fun!



jham said:


> I'm so exited!!!!  I just got APs for Disneyland!
> 
> My neice-in-law is from LA but lives near me.  She was visiting her family and I called some Costcos around her mom's house and she went and bought them for me!  Sadly they told me on the phone they had 35 and when she got there there were only 4 left but 4 is better than none! I'll just have to buy 2 at regular price but there's no turning back now!


 So excited for you!



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!
> 
> AmieeG, I just saw your post about the IKEA tables.  You don't think they are sturdy enough??  Poo.. I was just going to go buy them.  Thanks for the warning and back to the drawing table.


So glad he is home and doing well!  


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I also had the Brother 1034D which I had trouble with, and then it broke (the tenson adjust dial broke)...and I replace it with the Brother 3034D and I have been really happy with it so far!


Is the 3034d much more pricey?  What does it have that the 1034d doesn't?  
 I am hoping in a month or 2 to be able to get a serger and am so confused by them!  I am so tempted to just go to the dealer where I got my machine so they can show me how to use it ut I don't want a really $$ one.....



DisneyKings said:


> We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)


Darling outfit!
 Man that was a weird moment!  



emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)


Such a sweet story!


----------



## phins_jazy

*Toadstool* said:


> I kinda think that planning now for a December 09 trip would make me kind of nuts. I almost want to wait until next year.
> I've always thought Disney at Christmas must be great. I've only been as a child, and I can't wait to see Hannah at DW. My mom keeps telling me she is too young, but they took her last year..



I say go in December!  That's when I'm going.   I'm waiting to start real planning until the hours come out.  Hopefully by the 1st the hours will be posted.  Then I'll have to get busy making outfits.  Free dining is until the 17th.  If you start your trip on the 17th you get it for the remainder of your trip as well.  Unfortunately our trip doesn't start until the 22.


----------



## princessmom29

mom2rtk said:


> It will TELL you when it needs to be changed! OK, so it's not a high-tech thing....
> 
> You'll know when it stops cutting properly. Keep in mind I put a very high quantity of stuff through mine, lots of costume fabrics, including velveteen and satins edged in piping. So if it's not cutting properly, it's really obvious.



OK, that makes me feel better. I do lots of gathers too, but not for anyone other than DD and a few friends at this point. I have always been terrified of what would happen if ai hit a pin on the serger so I try to be very careful.


----------



## mom2rtk

princessmom29 said:


> OK, that makes me feel better. I do lots of gathers too, but not for anyone other than DD and a few friends at this point. I have always been terrified of what would happen if ai hit a pin on the serger so I try to be very careful.




Yeah, I always vow to do better after forking over the money for new blades.... then after 20 or 30 dresses, I get in a hurry trying to hit a deadline and BAM..... I find that one pin..... I did switch to a smaller gauge pin, but they still do a number on it......


----------



## minnie2

princessmom29 said:


> OK, that makes me feel better. I do lots of gathers too, but not for anyone other than DD and a few friends at this point. I have always been terrified of what would happen if ai hit a pin on the serger so I try to be very careful.



Can a serger gather like a ruffler foot? I know VERY little about sergers other then I need I mean WANT one


----------



## princessmom29

minnie2 said:


> Can a serger gather like a ruffler foot? I know VERY little about sergers other then I need I mean WANT one



I think that some can, but i gather the traditional way, and sew them down with my regular machine, and the use the serger to finish the seam before topstitching. I'm not that good yet!


----------



## 2cutekidz

I finished Emily's set for AG Place!!  I'll hopefully get pictures up in a bit.


----------



## minnie2

princessmom29 said:


> I think that some can, but i gather the traditional way, and sew them down with my regular machine, and the use the serger to finish the seam before topstitching. I'm not that good yet!



I do it the traditional way then overcast together before topstitching.  

Hum I wonder which serger can ruffle????


----------



## aimeeg

twob4him said:


> Aimee you have the fabric I am searching for!!!! I spied it  miles away! In the first pic its in with the greens and in the second pic its in the basket all the way over to the right!
> Its the disco dot of all sorts of cool colors (sherbert pink, lime, yellow) and minnie and mickey on it.
> Sigh



I wish I had more because I would send it to you. I am not sure if I even have a 1/2 yard. I bought it for a doll dress years ago. I will check and see if I have any left though.


----------



## mom2rtk

minnie2 said:


> I do it the traditional way then overcast together before topstitching.
> 
> Hum I wonder which serger can ruffle????



As I recall, that $1000 machine did a pretty decent job of ruffling..... Then if the tension is set properly, you can pull one of the threads to make that ruffle adjust to fit your space. Told you I was tempted......


----------



## Tink561

2cutekidz said:


> i finished emily's set for ag place!!  I'll hopefully get pictures up in a bit.





i can't wait!!!


----------



## Tink561

I was able to score an appointment for 9/11 at BBB at the castle before our CRT reservation today.  I was shocked!!

If you are not buying a dress there but having your daughter wear a custom, do you let her wear the custom there or change into it?  If Gracie wears a regular dress there, when does she change and is there a room for that at the BBB?  How do you carry the custom in if she is changing into it at BBB without it getting messed up?????


Thanks!!!


----------



## emcreative

We had a dress we brought along with a pettislip for a 2:30p BBB appointment.  She wore the pettislip under her other clothes during the morning:






Luckily the dress and accessories were small enough to fit in a shoulderbag nicely. I walked with them for a few hours (not a big deal).  I didn't bother risking whether or not they would let her change there, and just changed her in a restroom around the corner.











Even though this was a Disney store dress (not a World or Custom) I really loved it for the BBB.  It was fancy but not too much material for mid-July!  It was nice and cool and she stayed in it the entire rest of the day!


----------



## Tink561

emcreative said:


> We had a dress we brought along with a pettislip for a 2:30p BBB appointment.  She wore the pettislip under her other clothes during the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the dress and accessories were small enough to fit in a shoulderbag nicely. I walked with them for a few hours (not a big deal).  I didn't bother risking whether or not they would let her change there, and just changed her in a restroom around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this was a Disney store dress (not a World or Custom) I really loved it for the BBB.  It was fancy but not too much material for mid-July!  It was nice and cool and she stayed in it the entire rest of the day!



Marah, she looks adorable!!!  Can you add the photo package if you don't buy the $$$ package at BBB?  I'm only doing the cheapest one, the Coach, I think it's called.  Or is it better value to buy the package with pictures included and take the scratchy dress home? LOL

I have a custom and it isn't a princess dress/costume custom.  It is just a very nice Aurora custom that we had already planned for her first time to CRT anyway so I want to use it.  It is very nice though!

Since her appt. is at 8am, I'm thinking of letting her wear a sundress there so no wrinkles in the car (we'll drive from ASMU) and just carrying the set in.  I may even put it in a clear garment bag if that won't get me in trouble.  I just don't want wrinkles, YKWIM??

Oh, did you add the border to the Sleeping Beauty picture before you ordered your Photopass?  So cute!


----------



## aimeeg

Tink561 said:


> I was able to score an appointment for 9/11 at BBB at the castle before our CRT reservation today.  I was shocked!!
> 
> If you are not buying a dress there but having your daughter wear a custom, do you let her wear the custom there or change into it?  If Gracie wears a regular dress there, when does she change and is there a room for that at the BBB?  How do you carry the custom in if she is changing into it at BBB without it getting messed up?????
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Angel, The BBB has a dressing room in the back. I have done two things in the past. In March the girls wore the princesses cleaning dresses. I just carried the gowns. I folded the cleaning dresses and put them in a 2 gal ziploc bag in my stroller. A few weeks ago it was too darn hot and I was really on my own. The girls wore their gowns from the resort. I did bring their SLS smocked dresses to change into midday. I also folded those in a 2 gal bag. I brought a travel bottle of wrinkle release with me.


----------



## emcreative

Tink561 said:


> Marah, she looks adorable!!!  Can you add the photo package if you don't buy the $$$ package at BBB?  I'm only doing the cheapest one, the Coach, I think it's called.  Or is it better value to buy the package with pictures included and take the scratchy dress home? LOL
> 
> I have a custom and it isn't a princess dress/costume custom.  It is just a very nice Aurora custom that we had already planned for her first time to CRT anyway so I want to use it.  It is very nice though!
> 
> Since her appt. is at 8am, I'm thinking of letting her wear a sundress there so no wrinkles in the car (we'll drive from ASMU) and just carrying the set in.  I may even put it in a clear garment bag if that won't get me in trouble.  I just don't want wrinkles, YKWIM??
> 
> Oh, did you add the border to the Sleeping Beauty picture before you ordered your Photopass?  So cute!





We just did the mid-level package.  We had pre-ordered the photo cd, though. If you're doing it at Magic Kingdom, just walk to the Town Square Exposition Hall and they will put them on photopass for you! 

Yep, the border is one you can do before ordering the CD- I always keep them as copies, though, so I have one with and without the border.

Maybe you could make her a "before" Cindy dress for arrival?  I always think that's so cute!   It makes for great pictures as well.


----------



## aimeeg

Tink561 said:


> Marah, she looks adorable!!!  Can you add the photo package if you don't buy the $$$ package at BBB?  I'm only doing the cheapest one, the Coach, I think it's called.  Or is it better value to buy the package with pictures included and take the scratchy dress home? LOL
> 
> I have a custom and it isn't a princess dress/costume custom.  It is just a very nice Aurora custom that we had already planned for her first time to CRT anyway so I want to use it.  It is very nice though!
> 
> Since her appt. is at 8am, I'm thinking of letting her wear a sundress there so no wrinkles in the car (we'll drive from ASMU) and just carrying the set in.  I may even put it in a clear garment bag if that won't get me in trouble.  I just don't want wrinkles, YKWIM??
> 
> Oh, did you add the border to the Sleeping Beauty picture before you ordered your Photopass?  So cute!



You can add the pictures without upgrading the package. I think they have a couple picture packages. They will still do the pictures for free even if you do not have the picture package. They just add them to your photopass card. 

What SB is Gracie wearing?


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> Angel, The BBB has a dressing room in the back. I have done two things in the past. In March the girls wore the princesses cleaning dresses. I just carried the gowns. I folded the cleaning dresses and put them in a 2 gal ziploc bag in my stroller. A few weeks ago it was too darn hot and I was really on my own. The girls wore their gowns from the resort. I did bring their SLS smocked dresses to change into midday. I also folded those in a 2 gal bag. I brought a travel bottle of wrinkle release with me.



Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.  

Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.


----------



## Stephres

Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.

So I find this today:






It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!

I immediately zero in on the guilty 






But he's not talking!

I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!


----------



## Tink561

I don't know how to muti-quote so thanks both Aimee and Marah!

We will go and just have them added to our photopass.  No need to pay extra! LOL

The mid level package includes what???  I really need to research this!


----------



## emcreative

Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.




I'd think that would be adorable for BBB and CRT!  (ooh and they have adorable accessories, too!  )


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.



O-M-G!!  Why haven't I seen this one before??  He** yes it's perfect for BBB!!  I think she'll get a TON of attention in this.  I'm sure the FGiT's see alot of princess dress, but Princess Gracie will be an original!


----------



## emcreative

Tink561 said:


> I don't know how to muti-quote so thanks both Aimee and Marah!
> 
> We will go and just have them added to our photopass.  No need to pay extra! LOL
> 
> The mid level package includes what???  I really need to research this!



If I remember correctly it's $5 for nails


----------



## Tink561

2cutekidz said:


> O-M-G!!  Why haven't I seen this one before??  He** yes it's perfect for BBB!!  I think she'll get a TON of attention in this.  I'm sure the FGiT's see alot of princess dress, but Princess Gracie will be an original!



LOL, Leslie!  I have been keeping a few secrets.  'Auntie' Servane (as she calls herself when speaking of Gracie) designed this especially for us based on her HSM set from last year.  She is going to list it once I take pics of Gracie at WDW. 

I am finally going to let her use that FAB pink carved carriage tote and Tracy from Crem dela Gems is rushing us one of her newly designed Aurora bling necklaces.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!



He looks guilty.... and little too round around the mid-section! Did you check his teeth for evidence??? 



Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.



This is so cute- and I think it would be perfcet for BBB!  What exactly is a pink painted carriage pure??  Is that supposed to be purse??  We need to see the whole outfit! Dress necklace and all!!!


----------



## clairemolly

Another new outfit for Claire for school.











.

Please excuse the look on her face in the second one.  Molly was in the process of "helping" Baby Alive go potty...by throwing her in for a swim!  Claire could see and hear the whole thing out of the corner of her eye!

Anyone want a 21 month old?


----------



## Tink561

karebear1 said:


> He looks guilty.... and little too round around the mid-section! Did you check his teeth for evidence???
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute- and I think it would be perfcet for BBB!  What exactly is a pink painted carriage pure??  Is that supposed to be purse??  We need to see the whole outfit! Dress necklace and all!!!



LOL!  Yes, it is a purse.   I bought it off Ebay last year.  Let me see if I can find a picture.  I haven't taken one of ours yet.  Can I post a link or no?


----------



## emcreative

clairemolly said:


> Anyone want a 21 month old?


Don't tempt me, I'm going through baby girl withdrawl!

(The school outfit is adorable!)


----------



## kathyell

FINALLY found some red Minnie dot (with nice big polka dots) at Hancock Fabric today and it was only $3.49 a yard down from $4.99 a yard because it was 30% off. They didn't have anything exciting in the way of licensed cotton fabric, but I did also find some reasonably-priced white eyelet to make some Minnie bloomers with and a nice solid golden yellow cotton to make a Belle sundress with.

Some of my excitement over these finds is helping to block out the temper tantrum DD3 had while we were there because she seems to think that every time she is in a store that sells packages of M&Ms that she is entitled to some...even though I say no about 95% of the time.

I should be downstairs at least starting the bloomers because I already know how I want to make them, but taking her out to Michaels (picked up the yellow mat I had made to frame her Akershus 8x10 that was taken with our own special encounter with an awesome Belle, though she wasn't the same Belle as was posted a couple of pages back) and Hancock has knackered me and I had to lie down instead!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tink561 said:


> LOL, Leslie!  I have been keeping a few secrets.  'Auntie' Servane (as she calls herself when speaking of Gracie) designed this especially for us based on her HSM set from last year.  She is going to list it once I take pics of Gracie at WDW.
> 
> I am finally going to let her use that FAB pink carved carriage tote and Tracy from Crem dela Gems is rushing us one of her newly designed Aurora bling necklaces.



Auntie Servane is awesome!  And I can't wait to see Tracy's latest!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

karebear1 said:


> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps


So jeleous!!!!  We have a relatively small old house.  It has lots of character but no storage.  We added a family room and master bedroom.  Our room is OK and we have a reasonable closet but the 2 old bedrooms are very small.  The room that my 2 girls are in is a bit bigger but has no closet.  My son's room has a very small closet.  We have no attick, a basement that leaks, no garage, no tool shed (we've been here 25 years but DH can't make a decision on the tool shed).  

I have a nice cutting table in our bedroom.  It folds down to about 15" but has about 30" leaves that fold down on both sides-I can only open out one but that works for me.  I have fabric in plastic bins and laundry baskets.  I sew on the desk in my son's room but the ironing board is in my bedroom.  

We are changing out the beds in the kids rooms this weekend.  We are setting up bunk beds in the girls room.  Right now my oldest DD(10) is using a nice writing table in the living room as her school desk.  With the bunk beds she'll have room in her room for a desk.  I'm thinking of moving my sewing machine to that table.  We have nice bookcases there.  I think I'll be clearing those out for fabric storage.  Fabric in a living room can be a thing of beauty right????  Doesn't have to be hidden away does it????





Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we were in Wal mart looking for white t-shirts for Jessica and I found this totally cute outfit. I am glad Megan still likes little girl stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.


Love the dress!  LOVE the clutches!  Love scrappy's harness.  Meagan is too cute.  My DD(10) outgrew princesses a few years ago too but Tink and Pooh are still OK!!!



MaidMarian said:


> Wow!  I can't believe how fast this board moves-I can't keep up.  I am continually amazed and inspired by everyone on this board.  I wanted to share my back to school creations.  I made a little Minnie Mouse inspired bag to keep her set of extra clothes in at Pre-K.  My husband wanted to know why she couldnt just use a ziploc like all the other kids-sometimes he just doesnt get it.
> I also wanted to post some of the creations I made for our May trip, but I only have a couple of pictures where you can see her clothes cause the rest of the time we were encased in ponchos.  I'm going to try to get her to model some of the outfits I've been working on for our September trip. (sorry about the big picture-I swear I resized it!)


Cute back to school dress!  LOVE that balloon set (thanks for the bigger photo).  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was thinking of possibly making my sister a handbag/purse for her birthday but I have never made one before.  Can any of you recommend an easy pattern?    There are so many on YCMT and I am a little nervous about just picking one.  I am fairly new to sewing and have really only made a few things - I am used to easy instructions like CarlaC's and stephres vida tutorial.  Thanks for the help!


I really like the simple & chic one:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/handbags/SimpleChicHandbag.htm



emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.  The boys are way too little to understand what is going on, thankfully.  Though I know when we attend the services, having other people upset is sure to impact them.  I have debated leaving them home but they should be there for at least part.
> 
> It's difficult.  We have such joy with Ryker here in the house, especially seeing the bond he and Draykey are building.  But I hate that he moved here because she was dying.  (She was originally going to adopt him, which we supported.)  Logically I tell myself this was what was going to happen, and at least this way he had a transition to us rather than being there with her while she was so sick and then suddenly losing her.  He has gotten to see her frequently in the last six months.
> 
> Eh, I'm blabbering, sorry.  Just a lot to wrap my thoughts and feelings around.  It's hard when your joy happens due to someone else's sadness.







billwendy said:


> Ahh, sewing room organization - I just cant keep mine organized!! I have a large amount of space - my attic - but I just cant keep things organized!! Got the comic book boards - but then what do you do when you just have some of the yard of material left? Ugh - but anyways...
> 
> Today we were in IKEA and we were in their scratch and dent section and saw 8ft long pieces of conter top - for $5 each!!! We got 2 so DH can make me a place for my sewing machines!! Im thinking an L shaped area with my regular sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on it ...what do you think???
> 
> Oh, the funny thing about the counter top????? Its BRIGHT YELLOW!!!! but who cares, right??????


I found a download for a label to print out for smaller scraps (I'll find it again and edit this post). 

Counter tops sound great!




*Toadstool* said:


> I have big news.* DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!*
> Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah.
> 
> I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
> I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses *Stephres* has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.


Congrats on the Disney trip. I think December can be a very magical time to go with all the Christmas stuff but it can also be stressful at home to try to get all holiday preps done when you take a trip during that time.  

I also like mid-late Jan for reasonable crowds (no slow times at Disney anymore).  I also like early May for the Flower Fest.

Can't wait to see your Patricia Tunic!



WDWAtLast said:


> Just back from Hancock's - picked out some halloween fabric for my first Vida


Those are great!  Can't wait to see your Vida!



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!


Glad to hear he's finally getting better.  Poor guy & you!



emcreative said:


> Just thought I'd share with you all one of the many reasons it takes me so long to finish any sewing-


Too cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

DisneyKings said:


> We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)


Great photos!  Love all the outfits!  Yikes about your stroller and the reaction!



emcreative said:


> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)


Love that photo and the story.  Thanks for sharing!



emcreative said:


>


What a great photo!  Beautiful!



Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.


Love that!  Have you considered taking the bus that morning so you wouldn't need to worry about seatbelts?



Stephres said:


> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!



Scrappy looks pretty innocent to me!



clairemolly said:


> Another new outfit for Claire for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please excuse the look on her face in the second one.  Molly was in the process of "helping" Baby Alive go potty...by throwing her in for a swim!  Claire could see and hear the whole thing out of the corner of her eye!
> 
> Anyone want a 21 month old?



What a cute outfit!  My oldest would say being a big sister isn't easy.


----------



## Tink561

lovesdumbo said:


> Love that!  Have you considered taking the bus that morning so you wouldn't need to worry about seatbelts?



I thought about it but she said we need to check in at BBB at 7:45 so that will be cutting it too close since the buses don't run until an hour before park opening.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)  







The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed 






DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!


----------



## Tink561

2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!



Leslie, I love it!


----------



## woodkins

2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!



Love this set!!! It is so cool how you did the trims on the skirt. Very cool for a seven year old, boutique but not baby-ish at all. I might try it for my 7 year old diva!


----------



## aimeeg

Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.



I think it will be perfect for the BBB and CRT. I have to say it is a toss up between her new Snow White but this dress might be my favorite. It is beautiful. 

I agree a petti would be great. It most likely will be too hot for jeans. 



Tink561 said:


> I thought about it but she said we need to check in at BBB at 7:45 so that will be cutting it too close since the buses don't run until an hour before park opening.



The first BBB appt should be at 8:05. As long as you are there by 8:00 you will be fine. The MK bus starts running at least at 7:00 am. It might be a good idea to take the bus. The bus ride is only about 20 minutes.  Just something to think about.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> I think it will be perfect for the BBB and CRT. I have to say it is a toss up between her new Snow White but this dress might be my favorite. It is beautiful.
> 
> I agree a petti would be great. It most likely will be too hot for jeans.



Yes, definitely not the pants.  too hot!  

I love the new Snow White but her favorite is Aurora so that is 'who' she wants to wear to the castle.  Well, she really doesn't know she's dining at the castle yet but Aurora is her fav and this is her new fav dress.   I plan on using Snow White at Epcot.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Just thought I'd share with you all one of the many reasons it takes me so long to finish any sewing-



That is such a cute little kitty! 


DisneyKings said:


> We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)



Your girls are so cute!! I love all their outfits! And, did I read that right? Her child threw up on your stroller and she accused you of spilling a drink? Uck! 



emcreative said:


> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)



What a great story, you got me all teary! 



mom2rtk said:


> LOVE the photos!  That Belle is an absolute sweetheart! We saw her this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that they captured that moment for you as well!



I love that dress!!!

I keep meaning to ask you, what is your first name? 




emcreative said:


> We had a dress we brought along with a pettislip for a 2:30p BBB appointment.  She wore the pettislip under her other clothes during the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the dress and accessories were small enough to fit in a shoulderbag nicely. I walked with them for a few hours (not a big deal).  I didn't bother risking whether or not they would let her change there, and just changed her in a restroom around the corner.


She looks so pretty! 



Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.



Angel, that is just adorable!!!  



Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!



Oh dear!!!! Poor little whatever! Scrappy does look a tad bit guilty, doesn't he! 



clairemolly said:


> Another new outfit for Claire for school.



She looks so pretty in that! I love the colors on her. 


Tink561 said:


> LOL!  Yes, it is a purse.   I bought it off Ebay last year.  Let me see if I can find a picture.  I haven't taken one of ours yet.  Can I post a link or no?



I've got in trouble for positng an Ebay link before, so I wouldn't do it. I really want to see it though! 



2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)



That looks great Leslie!


----------



## 2cutekidz

woodkins said:


> Love this set!!! It is so cool how you did the trims on the skirt. Very cool for a seven year old, boutique but not baby-ish at all. I might try it for my 7 year old diva!





Tink561 said:


> Leslie, I love it!





teresajoy said:


> That looks great Leslie!



Thanks!!  The skirt is very "busy"  but Em loves it. I was seeing spots as I was putting it togethere!  It doesn't have any ruffles which is probably one of the reason she likes it.  It does have 6 yards of bias tape and another 6 yards of grosgrain ribbon though!!   I had to go get more ribbon and bias tape for the doll set.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I love that dress!!!
> 
> I keep meaning to ask you, what is your first name?




Oops.... I just jumped in a while back and never introuced myself! I'm Janet (and I have a sewing addiction.....) Can I assume you are Teresa?

Thanks for the compliment on the dress. It was my first attempt to replicate that Belle gown. I actually sold it when we got back and make another very similar for our upcoming trip. I wanted the skirt to have more fullness, and went almost strapless so the collar is not quite as high up on the arms. I have a portrait appointment for my daughter this week, so hopefully I can share pictures soon!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I posted this on FB but I was in the Disney Store yesterday and they have finally decided to CASE us  rotfl2 and make their own crayon rollups.  They don't appear to be very well made and I only saw Tink...maybe we should contact someone with a few suggestions


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Oops.... I just jumped in a while back and never introuced myself! I'm Janet (and I have a sewing addiction.....) Can I assume you are Teresa?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the dress. It was my first attempt to replicate that Belle gown. I actually sold it when we got back and make another very similar for our upcoming trip. I wanted the skirt to have more fullness, and went almost strapless so the collar is not quite as high up on the arms. I have a portrait appointment for my daughter this week, so hopefully I can share pictures soon!



I thought maybe I missed it! I'm nosy and like to know everyone's name! 
Yep, I'm Teresa! Although, lots of people call me Heather  (Heathersue is my little sister) Nice to meet you Janet!  


I can't wait to see the new Belle, I'm sure it will be gorgeous! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I posted this on FB but I was in the Disney Store yesterday and they have finally decided to CASE us  rotfl2 and make their own crayon rollups.  They don't appear to be very well made and I only saw Tink...maybe we should contact someone with a few suggestions



Copy cats.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I thought maybe I missed it! I'm nosy and like to know everyone's name!
> Yep, I'm Teresa! Although, lots of people call me Heather  (Heathersue is my little sister) Nice to meet you Janet!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the new Belle, I'm sure it will be gorgeous!



Many thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## MaidMarian

I thought I posted, but its not there-guess maybe I was out in the sun too long today (or just getting old, take your pick).
Thanks for the compliments on the balloon outfit.  I was inspired by the great balloon outfits on here and I made up my own and did it by hand.
I love the American Girl outfit-its gorgeous!  We went to American Girl in Chicago last year but it was at the old location.  I cant wait to go back and see the new store.  This is what my daughter wore last year.  We got so many compliments on it.  It really gave me the confidence to keep sewing.  Excuse the expression on her face in the first photo.  She was not happy with me for trying to get her to stand still and take a picture-she wanted to get in that store!  You can see how the mood changed once we were in


----------



## ireland_nicole

momtoprincess A said:


> You guys are a bad influence on me.
> I hang my head in shame ~ today I went into a fabric store(and no I haven't used all the fabric in the closet.)
> I ended up getting some fine corderoy to made dd a skirt for school.
> The worst part, I was looking through fabrics and thinking "oh this would make a cute outfit for AK"
> I have never been to DW and have no trip planned for the forseeable future.
> 
> I can't get over how much talent there is on this board and I want to thank everyone for sharing their expertese (sorry about the spelling)


It's not sad, you're just optomistic!!  




emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.


Sorry for the loss of Nana; I'm so glad the boys are able to be together, though.


Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys!
> Also, Mom is doing much better.  She is talking and is coherent, in a lot of pain and is sore but the hospital is taking good care of her.  I am not sure how long she will be in there but it's looking up now...  Thanks for all of your well wishes, I truly feel like it helped.
> 
> Val


I'm so glad your mom is doing better; keep us posted.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> April and Marah, your families are in my prayers.
> 
> Love the cute outfits posted - home made and Walmart versions!!
> 
> Ahh, sewing room organization - I just cant keep mine organized!! I have a large amount of space - my attic - but I just cant keep things organized!! Got the comic book boards - but then what do you do when you just have some of the yard of material left? Ugh - but anyways...
> 
> Today we were in IKEA and we were in their scratch and dent section and saw 8ft long pieces of conter top - for $5 each!!! We got 2 so DH can make me a place for my sewing machines!! Im thinking an L shaped area with my regular sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on it ...what do you think???
> 
> Oh, the funny thing about the counter top????? Its BRIGHT YELLOW!!!! but who cares, right??????


Congrats on the counters!  I love a baaaahgin!!


*Toadstool* said:


> I miss you guys. My computer time is still limited. My neck just feels so much better sitting in my recliner!
> 
> I have big news DH SAID WE CAN GO TO DISNEY WORLD!
> Now we are trying to figure out when to go. We're pretty open ended with that because my DH works 14 and 14, so we can go pretty much anytime. We're trying to decide if we should go in December of this year or wait until next year sometime. I'm sooo excited! I know he hates the idea, but is doing it for me and Hannah.
> 
> I'm about to attempt to start cutting out the Patricia Tunic for myself. Yay!
> I hope to love it and make one of those pretty dresses Stephres has made. I love those dresses! Dh likes me to wear dresses, but I have a hard time finding ones that I like. I'm very optimistic about this pattern.


Woohoo!!!  Can't wait to hear what you decide on for the trip; we're booked the 12th-18th of December, and hoping I find a job so we can actually go.


WDWAtLast said:


> Just back from Hancock's - picked out some halloween fabric for my first Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get started Monday when school starts back!!
> 
> Also, does anyone have any opinions good or bad about the Janome 8077? Hancock's has it on sale for $249.00 right now (down from $349)
> 
> Loving all of the new creations!


Cute fabric!  I can't wait to see the finished project!


jham said:


> I'm so exited!!!!  I just got APs for Disneyland!
> My neice-in-law is from LA but lives near me.  She was visiting her family and I called some Costcos around her mom's house and she went and bought them for me!  Sadly they told me on the phone they had 35 and when she got there there were only 4 left but 4 is better than none! I'll just have to buy 2 at regular price but there's no turning back now!


Yeah!!!!!!


aimeeg said:


> Thanks Heather and Karen!!! I am excited to redo my room. Before I started to sew I had a vintage reproduction Christmas decor business. The room served as my "headquarters." I needed a place to cut, paint, construct and glitter. As I started to sew I changed things up a bit to accommodate my sewing machine and fabric. About two years ago I closed by business. It was just too much with my dh working full time, in school full time and two children under three. I do not have a closet. I so wish I did. LOL I have beautiful windows and a great little deck off the room but with that comes less wall space.
> 
> This is my current fabric. I think my bookshelf could be higher. Also, the other big storage unit does not work for me any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea of an L shape desk. I have Ikea tables now and they are not sturdy enough. I found this desk in Pottery Barn today. It is a little bit expensive but I am in love. My DH said go for it.  I have to do measurements but I think I am going to order the desk. I can put my sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on the desk and still have elbow room.


Beautiful room!!  I can't wait to see it w/ the PB desk  and I really love the color (I have it in my laundry room)


ibesue said:


> Hi all, I am back!  DH came home from the hospital a couple of days ago and is still recovering.  I have been hanging out on facebook playing farmtown so I can be available when he rings the intercom.     He is getting better finally!  So it will take me a few days to read back to page 168 to here!  Can't wait to hear how everyone has been and what you have been making!
> 
> AmieeG, I just saw your post about the IKEA tables.  You don't think they are sturdy enough??  Poo.. I was just going to go buy them.  Thanks for the warning and back to the drawing table.


So glad he's home; praying his recovery continues swiftly.


mom2rtk said:


> I have a $200 serger from Wal-Mart. The only beef I have with it is the price of replacement blades. It's around $65 to buy them at the local sewing machine shop. I did finally learn to change them myself and buy them on ebay for around $35, but it's still insanely expensive.
> 
> I just urge anyone looking at sergers to find out the price of blades before making a purchase!
> 
> I cringe every time I hit a pin buried deep in the gathers of some skirt.....


I always work my way around a seam fisting the fabric in my hands; I usually find a pin or 3 that way.  Sure, I get stuck, but I figure better me than my serger...


emcreative said:


> Just thought I'd share with you all one of the many reasons it takes me so long to finish any sewing-


That is cute!


DisneyKings said:


> We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)


ick about the whole worst moment, but your DDs look wonderful; I'm glad you had a good time.


emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)


That is so sweet; you made me cry, though- no fair.


twob4him said:


> Aimee you have the fabric I am searching for!!!! I spied it miles away! In the first pic its in with the greens and in the second pic its in the basket all the way over to the right!
> Its the disco dot of all sorts of cool colors (sherbert pink, lime, yellow) and minnie and mickey on it.
> Sigh


Forget the disco dot, did you see the swirl?  I am sooooooooo jealous!!


----------



## teresajoy

I keep meaning to post this and I keep forgetting!! 

I found a cheap digitizing software! It is suppose to be free, but the distributors can charge shipping and "handling" and unfortunately there is currently only one distributor in the US! So, she is charging $14.99. But, I think it is worth it. You can take any font on your computer and digitize it for your machine. You can also digitize pictures and things. 

Here is the website if anyone wants to look into it for themselves: 
This is where you can order it:
http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html

and this is where you can read more about it:

http://www.freesierrasoftware.com/

ETA: When I ordered it, it came very quickly, within a week. I think she only ships on Saturdays. I have played with it some and stitched out a few things I've done with it, but I'm no expert! I haven't had Heather look at it yet.  You can put this on as many computers as you want too, but you have to have an internet connection to use it, because they run ads on the side of the screen. They are pretty small and I don't really even notice them.


----------



## emcreative

I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:










Unfortunately my "model" won't be back until tomorrow night


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> I do it the traditional way then overcast together before topstitching.
> 
> Hum I wonder which serger can ruffle????


My Brother 1034D came w/ a ruffling foot; but since I already use a ruffler on my machine I haven't tried it yet.



Tink561 said:


> I was able to score an appointment for 9/11 at BBB at the castle before our CRT reservation today.  I was shocked!!
> 
> If you are not buying a dress there but having your daughter wear a custom, do you let her wear the custom there or change into it?  If Gracie wears a regular dress there, when does she change and is there a room for that at the BBB?  How do you carry the custom in if she is changing into it at BBB without it getting messed up?????
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


Congrats on the appt!  We took Caitie's dress w/ us carefully rolled into a large ziplock; they had no problem with us using the changing rooms.


Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.


Oh My Heavens, that is, bar none, the absolute most amazingest SB set I've ever seen in my whole, entire life!!!


Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!


I agree, Scrappy is definitely looking guilty.  I just hope everything "ahem" comes out alright for all concerned.


clairemolly said:


> Another new outfit for Claire for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please excuse the look on her face in the second one.  Molly was in the process of "helping" Baby Alive go potty...by throwing her in for a swim!  Claire could see and hear the whole thing out of the corner of her eye!
> 
> Anyone want a 21 month old?


Cute outfit!  Glad Baby Alive is tough...


2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!


Sooooo cool!  I love that fabric, but thought it would be too busy for DD; I'm totally rethinking it now though.  I really love the way you trimmed it out and did the top, too- awesome!


MaidMarian said:


> I thought I posted, but its not there-guess maybe I was out in the sun too long today (or just getting old, take your pick).
> Thanks for the compliments on the balloon outfit.  I was inspired by the great balloon outfits on here and I made up my own and did it by hand.
> I love the American Girl outfit-its gorgeous!  We went to American Girl in Chicago last year but it was at the old location.  I cant wait to go back and see the new store.  This is what my daughter wore last year.  We got so many compliments on it.  It really gave me the confidence to keep sewing.  Excuse the expression on her face in the first photo.  She was not happy with me for trying to get her to stand still and take a picture-she wanted to get in that store!  You can see how the mood changed once we were in


Love, love, love it!


emcreative said:


> I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my "model" won't be back until tomorrow night



Great job!  It's fab!


----------



## mirandag819

Hey ladies, I have started skimming, but it will take me a long long time to catch up, everything looks fab though! 

We are back from Disney World now, I was so sad to leave! 

We had a mostly faboulous trip, and Taylor's outfits were a HUGE hit and created lots of pixie dust! I can't wait to tell everyone all about it. I have started my TR if anyone wants to read along.... I am hoping to get to the super awesome story from our first night later tonight in my TR.

The link is in my siggy, but here it is too: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33280175#post33280175


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> I keep meaning to post this and I keep forgetting!!
> 
> I found a cheap digitizing software! It is suppose to be free, but the distributors can charge shipping and "handling" and unfortunately there is currently only one distributor in the US! So, she is charging $14.99. But, I think it is worth it. You can take any font on your computer and digitize it for your machine. You can also digitize pictures and things.
> 
> Here is the website if anyone wants to look into it for themselves:
> This is where you can order it:
> http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html
> 
> and this is where you can read more about it:
> 
> http://www.freesierrasoftware.com/
> 
> ETA: When I ordered it, it came very quickly, within a week. I think she only ships on Saturdays. I have played with it some and stitched out a few things I've done with it, but I'm no expert! I haven't had Heather look at it yet.  You can put this on as many computers as you want too, but you have to have an internet connection to use it, because they run ads on the side of the screen. They are pretty small and I don't really even notice them.



Thanks!  I just ordered a copy; I figured, I was really only paying shipping anyway, so why not give it a whirl!  I'm not really pushed about digitizing per se (heck with HeatherSue's designs, why bother trying to make my own?) but I really would like to be able to use predigitized fonts to make a name instead of trying to do each letter individually; if it actually does that, it's worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## aimeeg

mirandag819 said:


> Hey ladies, I have started skimming, but it will take me a long long time to catch up, everything looks fab though!
> 
> We are back from Disney World now, I was so sad to leave!
> 
> We had a mostly faboulous trip, and Taylor's outfits were a HUGE hit and created lots of pixie dust! I can't wait to tell everyone all about it. I have started my TR if anyone wants to read along.... I am hoping to get to the super awesome story from our first night later tonight in my TR.
> 
> The link is in my siggy, but here it is too: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33280175#post33280175



Welcome Home!


----------



## Mirb1214

ireland_nicole said:


> Forget the disco dot, did you see the swirl?  I am sooooooooo jealous!!



Yeah,  I "spied" the Mickey Swirl too!  Count me in the jealous group too.


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!



Well, was the trial held today? Is he guilty????



teresajoy said:


> I keep meaning to post this and I keep forgetting!!
> 
> I found a cheap digitizing software! It is suppose to be free, but the distributors can charge shipping and "handling" and unfortunately there is currently only one distributor in the US! So, she is charging $14.99. But, I think it is worth it. You can take any font on your computer and digitize it for your machine. You can also digitize pictures and things.
> 
> Here is the website if anyone wants to look into it for themselves:
> This is where you can order it:
> http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html
> 
> and this is where you can read more about it:
> 
> http://www.freesierrasoftware.com/
> 
> ETA: When I ordered it, it came very quickly, within a week. I think she only ships on Saturdays. I have played with it some and stitched out a few things I've done with it, but I'm no expert! I haven't had Heather look at it yet.  You can put this on as many computers as you want too, but you have to have an internet connection to use it, because they run ads on the side of the screen. They are pretty small and I don't really even notice them.



Interesting - have you done designs with it yet? I have no idea about the potential of this - but Im so tempted to get it!! I cant even get designs to my machine yet!! I still need that other thingy with the card reader and card!!! lol!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Snubie,
Congrats on the PE 700ii!  

I have made 2 disney embroidery designs that came with my machine and also did a test run of a design I bought from Heather.  We didn't applique it yet, just a test.  That is all so far.

As most know from FB we did find my Mom's dog on Friday evening.  It had been a horrible 3 days and we all felt just so bad.  But finding Savannah gave us closure and we are starting to feel a bit better now that we know she is Home.  Tearing up again.

Because of this I didn't have anytime or even enjoy the new machine.  But with less than 30 days before we go to Disney and working FT, I must get somethings made for Disney.  I did the boys bowling shirts and started my dress today for AK.  

For MNSSHP we have a guest joining us and she suggested Alice in Wonderland.  She as Alice me as the queen of hearts, DH as the king or mad hatter and DS as a card.    Very cute but is it doable???

Does anyone have any ideas for an adult and easy Queen of hearts?  I can do an easy alice.

Thanks so much for the prayers during such a traumatic time for our family.


----------



## WDWAtLast

emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)



Such a sweet sorry!! I love the picture of you with Belle!!!



Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.



Beautiful!!!! And congrats on the BBB booking! Since there are breakfast ressies at 8:05 for both Crystal Palace and CRT, the buses start picking up around 7 AM.  We were ablr to get to MK by 7:15 on the day of our CP breakfast!



clairemolly said:


> Another new outfit for Claire for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please excuse the look on her face in the second one.  Molly was in the process of "helping" Baby Alive go potty...by throwing her in for a swim!  Claire could see and hear the whole thing out of the corner of her eye!
> 
> Anyone want a 21 month old?



Very cute!! Gotta love little sisters!!



2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!



I love this! Kristin (8) is so into AG - she wants a "Kit" custom - which I am not sure what that would be!? Have fun at the store - we have only been to the smaller boutique in Dallas - would love to visit the Chicago store one day!!


----------



## Stephres

clairemolly said:


>



Cute! I love all the school stuff. Megan loves to wear what I make to school but it has to runable and playable!



lovesdumbo said:


> Love the dress!  LOVE the clutches!  Love scrappy's harness.  Meagan is too cute.  My DD(10) outgrew princesses a few years ago too but Tink and Pooh are still OK!!!



I wonder why Tink is still ok, maybe because she has a little attitude?



2cutekidz said:


>



Very cute, how surprised will she be to find it out it's for her? How do you do the bias tape on the top two tiers? I have been trying to figure it out in my head.



MaidMarian said:


>



Cute, I love the pink and brown! I think Shannon has that very fabric for sale in her facebook yard sale.



emcreative said:


>



Great job, I knew you could do it! I can't wait to see it on your model.



billwendy said:


> Well, was the trial held today? Is he guilty????



Well, since you mention it, Jacob was hanging over my shoulder and says, hey, I recognize that foot! So he brought me this from his room:






So thank goodness no one is upset. But Jacob wants you to know...

the jury announces the defendant is GUILTY AS CHARGED!

CASE CLOSED!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!



SO Cute!  And SO sophisticated too!  I can't wait to see the doll version.


----------



## LisaZoe

Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL

I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)










I also made this Ariel Vida recently.


----------



## MouseTriper

DisneyKings said:


> We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)


Oh my goodness, your girls looked adorable in all their outfits!!  So cute!



emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)


Awwww how cute!!!



mom2rtk said:


> LOVE the photos!  That Belle is an absolute sweetheart! We saw her this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that they captured that moment for you as well!


Love this picture too...that dress, WOW!



emcreative said:


> We had a dress we brought along with a pettislip for a 2:30p BBB appointment.  She wore the pettislip under her other clothes during the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the dress and accessories were small enough to fit in a shoulderbag nicely. I walked with them for a few hours (not a big deal).  I didn't bother risking whether or not they would let her change there, and just changed her in a restroom around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this was a Disney store dress (not a World or Custom) I really loved it for the BBB.  It was fancy but not too much material for mid-July!  It was nice and cool and she stayed in it the entire rest of the day!


She looks so cute!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!


Oh no, he definitely looks a little guilty!!!!  



clairemolly said:


> Another new outfit for Claire for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please excuse the look on her face in the second one.  Molly was in the process of "helping" Baby Alive go potty...by throwing her in for a swim!  Claire could see and hear the whole thing out of the corner of her eye!
> 
> Anyone want a 21 month old?


This turned out so cute!!!



2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!


Awww this turned out so cute...I love it.  May I ask where you found that black/white fabric?  

Ohhh..and hoping you can still post some close-ups of the way you did that skirt casing thingie-majingie...LOL



MaidMarian said:


> I thought I posted, but its not there-guess maybe I was out in the sun too long today (or just getting old, take your pick).
> Thanks for the compliments on the balloon outfit.  I was inspired by the great balloon outfits on here and I made up my own and did it by hand.
> I love the American Girl outfit-its gorgeous!  We went to American Girl in Chicago last year but it was at the old location.  I cant wait to go back and see the new store.  This is what my daughter wore last year.  We got so many compliments on it.  It really gave me the confidence to keep sewing.  Excuse the expression on her face in the first photo.  She was not happy with me for trying to get her to stand still and take a picture-she wanted to get in that store!  You can see how the mood changed once we were in


Awww she definitely looks much happier INSIDE the store...hahahaha!!  Such a cute outfit!



emcreative said:


> I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my "model" won't be back until tomorrow night


Ohh cute....we saw that movie on Friday...It was really cute!



Mirb1214 said:


> Yeah,  I "spied" the Mickey Swirl too!  Count me in the jealous group too.


Mickey swirl????  Dang, I musta missed something????


----------



## WDWAtLast

mirandag819 said:


> Hey ladies, I have started skimming, but it will take me a long long time to catch up, everything looks fab though!
> 
> We are back from Disney World now, I was so sad to leave!
> 
> We had a mostly faboulous trip, and Taylor's outfits were a HUGE hit and created lots of pixie dust! I can't wait to tell everyone all about it. I have started my TR if anyone wants to read along.... I am hoping to get to the super awesome story from our first night later tonight in my TR.
> 
> The link is in my siggy, but here it is too: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33280175#post33280175



Headed over now!!!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Snubie,
> Congrats on the PE 700ii!
> 
> I have made 2 disney embroidery designs that came with my machine and also did a test run of a design I bought from Heather.  We didn't applique it yet, just a test.  That is all so far.
> 
> As most know from FB we did find my Mom's dog on Friday evening.  It had been a horrible 3 days and we all felt just so bad.  But finding Savannah gave us closure and we are starting to feel a bit better now that we know she is Home.  Tearing up again.
> 
> Because of this I didn't have anytime or even enjoy the new machine.  But with less than 30 days before we go to Disney and working FT, I must get somethings made for Disney.  I did the boys bowling shirts and started my dress today for AK.
> 
> For MNSSHP we have a guest joining us and she suggested Alice in Wonderland.  She as Alice me as the queen of hearts, DH as the king or mad hatter and DS as a card.    Very cute but is it doable???
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for an adult and easy Queen of hearts?  I can do an easy alice.
> 
> Thanks so much for the prayers during such a traumatic time for our family.



I am so sorry to hear the sad news of your Mom's dog.  (((hugs))) I love the idea of characters fom Alice in Wonderland - I hope you get to enjoy your new machine soon!


----------



## MouseTriper

lisazoe said:


> sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus i recently got hooked on facebook. Any time i have for the pc has been used up there. Lol
> 
> i wanted to share this for people who like the emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with pooh and friends. (btw - i'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as i made the dress so i just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also made this ariel vida recently.



absolutely adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my "model" won't be back until tomorrow night


Marah, that is wonderful!!! I can't wait to see it on! 



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks for making me feel welcome!







MaidMarian said:


> I thought I posted, but its not there-guess maybe I was out in the sun too long today (or just getting old, take your pick).
> Thanks for the compliments on the balloon outfit.  I was inspired by the great balloon outfits on here and I made up my own and did it by hand.
> I love the American Girl outfit-its gorgeous!  We went to American Girl in Chicago last year but it was at the old location.  I cant wait to go back and see the new store.  This is what my daughter wore last year.  We got so many compliments on it.  It really gave me the confidence to keep sewing.  Excuse the expression on her face in the first photo.  She was not happy with me for trying to get her to stand still and take a picture-she wanted to get in that store!  You can see how the mood changed once we were in



I didn't even know they had an old store! Where did it use to be? 

I love your pictures! That is how you can tell Heather and I apart. I LOVE dolls (and especially AG ones!) and she, unfortunately, does  not. Sad really....



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  I just ordered a copy; I figured, I was really only paying shipping anyway, so why not give it a whirl!  I'm not really pushed about digitizing per se (heck with HeatherSue's designs, why bother trying to make my own?) but I really would like to be able to use predigitized fonts to make a name instead of trying to do each letter individually; if it actually does that, it's worth it's weight in gold!



I did Lydia's name in Storybook font and stitched it out yesterday. I thought it looked pretty good. 



billwendy said:


> Interesting - have you done designs with it yet? I have no idea about the potential of this - but Im so tempted to get it!! I cant even get designs to my machine yet!! I still need that other thingy with the card reader and card!!! lol!!



I autodigitized a Stitch, but I didn't actually stitch it out, and then I think I deleted it by accident! I'll have to try that one again! I did do Lyddie's name though.  

I figure with a sister like Heather I don't really NEED to learn to do too much with it! I really wanted to be able to do the fonts. 

There is a Yahoo group for the software, I think if you just search Stitch Era universal you will find it. I joined and they answer questions fairly quickly.


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Well, since you mention it, Jacob was hanging over my shoulder and says, hey, I recognize that foot! So he brought me this from his room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank goodness no one is upset. But Jacob wants you to know...
> 
> the jury announces the defendant is GUILTY AS CHARGED!
> 
> CASE CLOSED!





Aww - poor Scrappy - dont be too hard on him - Are you going to perform surgery on the stuffed animal, or just bandge him up?????

Theresa - show us her name???? 

Heather - Is your sis becoming competition???????

Marah - LOVE the top!! Cant wait to see it modeled!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> I always work my way around a seam fisting the fabric in my hands; I usually find a pin or 3 that way.  Sure, I get stuck, but I figure better me than my serger...



Yeah, I've vowed to do that too.... (usually right after forking over the dough for the latest new set of blades.....) but then I always get in a hurry. Why is it the ONE time I miss looking is the ONE time there's a pin in there!

I had the same thought though..... better to sacrifice my hand than the new blades!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Stephres said:


> Very cute, how surprised will she be to find it out it's for her? How do you do the bias tape on the top two tiers? I have been trying to figure it out in my head.



Thanks!!  If she thought about it she'd know it's hers.  All of the sets I make she keeps - even if she doesn't wear them much.  She just hasn't figured that part out yet. 

I finished the hem with bias tape - 2 whole packages of it!!  The 3 other tiers are trimmed with grosgrain ribbon.  Instead of topstitching, I pinned it at the seam of each teir, stitched it on both the top and bottom.  It took FOREVER to pin the bottom tier, the other too weren't too bad.



MouseTriper said:


> Awww this turned out so cute...I love it.  May I ask where you found that black/white fabric?
> 
> Ohhh..and hoping you can still post some close-ups of the way you did that skirt casing thingie-majingie...LOL



Thanks!  The fabric is Henry Alexander Diamond Dot and I got it at Joann's. 

 Shoot, I forgot to take a picture fo you!  If I don't post a picture of the Belle dress tomorrow by early evening, send me a PM and remind me!!


----------



## mom2rtk

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL
> 
> I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.



ABSOLUTE works of art!! Stunning as always!


----------



## Mirb1214

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL
> 
> I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.



WOW!  I can't let DD see the Ariel, LM is her favorite!


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Well, since you mention it, Jacob was hanging over my shoulder and says, hey, I recognize that foot! So he brought me this from his room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank goodness no one is upset. But Jacob wants you to know...
> 
> the jury announces the defendant is GUILTY AS CHARGED!
> 
> CASE CLOSED!


 LOL...totally guilty!!!!  Can you stitch it back on??



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!  The fabric is Henry Alexander Diamond Dot and I got it at Joann's.
> 
> Shoot, I forgot to take a picture fo you!  If I don't post a picture of the Belle dress tomorrow by early evening, send me a PM and remind me!!


Oh cool, I think I need to head over to Joann's soon. Hahaha.  I love that fabric.  And thanks, i can totally send ya a PM to remind ya if need be.  Hahahaha!


----------



## MaidMarian

The original Chicago American Girl store was their first retail location and it was just a couple of blocks from where it is now, just off Michigan Ave.  Now they opened inside Water Tower Place.  Last year was our first trip, but I'm thinking it will be a yearly thing.  We live in St Louis now, but we're originally from Michigan so its not too bad a detour when we're visiting relatives. My daughter is four and I think she wants a Just Like You doll, though I'm kind of partial to Kit.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL
> 
> I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.



Lisa: I have a problem.  There are only so many words in the English language to express my amazement at your designs, so I'm gonna have to pull out the big guns: it's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. (sp?)  I'm gonna have to start making up words, now.


----------



## bentleygirl22

I finshed the nemo set. 

































I'm now done with Alexis' disney outfits...
Yep I'm only doing 4 outfits for Alexis for our 13 day trip the rest of the days she will be wearing reg clothes.. 

Now I need to work on a shirt for my son 
thanks for letting me share..


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tink561 said:


> I thought about it but she said we need to check in at BBB at 7:45 so that will be cutting it too close since the buses don't run until an hour before park opening.


You can't get to BBB by 7:45.  They don't open the turnstyles for ADR folks until 7:45 and then they only let you in to just before the train station and don't let you in til 7:50.  

I could see how driving would be less stressful though.



2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!


SO perfect!!!!!  LOVE it!  



MaidMarian said:


> I thought I posted, but its not there-guess maybe I was out in the sun too long today (or just getting old, take your pick).
> Thanks for the compliments on the balloon outfit.  I was inspired by the great balloon outfits on here and I made up my own and did it by hand.
> I love the American Girl outfit-its gorgeous!  We went to American Girl in Chicago last year but it was at the old location.  I cant wait to go back and see the new store.  This is what my daughter wore last year.  We got so many compliments on it.  It really gave me the confidence to keep sewing.  Excuse the expression on her face in the first photo.  She was not happy with me for trying to get her to stand still and take a picture-she wanted to get in that store!  You can see how the mood changed once we were in


How about the Dis or your PC had a glitch?

Love your AG outfit!



emcreative said:


> I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my "model" won't be back until tomorrow night


That is wonderful!  She's going to LOVE it!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> As most know from FB we did find my Mom's dog on Friday evening.  It had been a horrible 3 days and we all felt just so bad.  But finding Savannah gave us closure and we are starting to feel a bit better now that we know she is Home.  Tearing up again.


I'm so sorry!



Stephres said:


> I wonder why Tink is still ok, maybe because she has a little attitude?
> 
> Well, since you mention it, Jacob was hanging over my shoulder and says, hey, I recognize that foot! So he brought me this from his room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank goodness no one is upset. But Jacob wants you to know...
> 
> the jury announces the defendant is GUILTY AS CHARGED!
> 
> CASE CLOSED!


I think Tink was OK because there is SO much adult stuff out there with Tink so she's a bit "cooler" than the princesses.   Of course now that she lost a tooth at Disney I think Tink will be always be held in high regard after she brought a Disney Dollar.


I say Scrappy was framed!!!!!!!  Poor Scrappy.........



LisaZoe said:


> Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL
> 
> I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.


WOW!!!!! We LOVE Pooh in this house but I have to say that Ariel Vida is simply stunning too!



bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.


So cute!


----------



## emcreative

bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.




I love the colors and fabrics!  Did you make the Nemo?  It's adorable.  The set looks like it fits your daughter really well, too!


----------



## twob4him

ireland_nicole said:


> Lisa: I have a problem.  There are only so many words in the English language to express my amazement at your designs, so I'm gonna have to pull out the big guns: it's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. (sp?)  I'm gonna have to start making up words, now.



I completely agree Nicole. For Lisa's next post, we'll have to say.....Wow, Lisa that is such a "kajshd;fjahsd;fuayeruwehjsdf" outfit!


----------



## jessica52877

Hey guys! Long time no talk! I have been busy sewing away but I wanted to come and say that I have the next
*
BIG GIVE UP!*



This is for a wonderful boy named Collin and his family! 
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68418&threadid=661731

Here is a link to his trip report!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32680682#post32680682

The ship date for this one is the end of September so a little over a month to get everything made and shipped!


----------



## abc123mom

2cutekidz said:


>



LOVE the skirt!  Did you use a pattern?  How did you get the skirt so full?  I think my daughter would love a skirt like that.



emcreative said:


> I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:


The fabrics you used really do a great job of mimicking water and bubbles.  Nice job, very cute!  ACK I deleted the image from the front...BUT you did a fantastic job on the applique!!



LisaZoe said:


> Great idea turning that top into a dress.  It looks great!


WOW!  Such amazing detail.  This dress is fabulous!



bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.


What a fun nemo set!  Very nice.

It's been crazy as usual around here.  We just finished up another birthday weekend, so I'll try to post pictures of my daughter's cake and birthday dress here in a few.  Off to put the kindergartner on the bus!


----------



## VBAndrea

You all move so fast that I'm going to have to do a couple of posts so as not to surpass the 25 pic limit!  (OK, I'm going to have to split this into about three posts b/c I tried posting and have 42 images -- no way I can cut that down)




karebear1 said:


> I missed your post about your craft room and only saw Heather's response to it.  But... CONGRATS!!! you're gonna love a room to yourself!
> 
> Anyway- my craft room has been an on going thing. Every couple of months I change things up, trying to figure out what is the set up for me, but the one thing that hasn't changed is the set up I have with my tables. Like Heather, I have an "L" shaped work area, but I have my computer desk seperate from my work area. I have also purchased inexpensive tables for my work surface and desk area. The tables I bought at Target on clearance for $89.00 a piece. The desk, I bought on clearance from Bombay for like $100.00- it was originally a small dining room table, but is the perfect size for my desk.
> 
> Here's an over all pic of the room. PLEASE EXCUSE THE MESS- I'm in the middle of making a quilt. And, NO, I'm not a baseball fan (curtains in pic) Those came with the house and I ahve yet to change them. I'm still trying to decide on a color scheme for my room- so they'll sit there until I decide!
> 
> My room is just about the same size as yours- 11 x10. You can see the desk to the left and my work area to the right. I moved my furniture all over the place in trying to decide on a set up- and this one was the best for me. I really wanted the table by the window, but if I did that, I couldn't fit my desk anywhere- and I wanted to be able to see out the window no matter where I was in the room, so,  this is what worked out. What resulted was a work area I could scoot my desk chair to very easily- and I sew on the other side of the  sewing table- being able to see out the window.  Setting my room up this way allowed me to put 3 work tables, one desk and a big ol' bookcase in this small space- and I don't feel the least bit crowded in it! You can also see how I use the space on my walls above the work area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also- use any space you possibly can!  Even behind the door. Here I used corner mold metal strips, cut them to the length I wanted and turned them into shelves for my rubber stamps, but this would also be a good idea to put thread on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a closet in the room- USE IT! My DH went to Lowes and bought the prefab white laminated boards and put these up in the closet for me. This is invaluable space !  I use LOTS of plastic shoe boxes ( 1.89 at Walmart) to hold all the little items that won't fit on a wall. Don't forget to label them  to make it easy to find items!
> 
> This pic is only half  of the closet and look how much it holds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the old bookcase I have in my room, I have used baskets to store sewing supplies , patterns etc and and photo boxes to store other things. On top, I have magazine holders for my quilt patterns and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally- I posted a pic of my new desk set up last week. I love this set up!  there is SO MUCH STORAGE HERE.... and my desk always stay clean and organized. I got those little cubby shelves with the silver  containers in them for 12.99 a piece! that was a screaming deal! Normally the little silver containers cost about $30.00 alone! those little silver containers hold all my scrapbook embellishments and small sewing embellishments like snaps etc.  The drawers under the computer screen were purchased at Ikea and hold a TON of stuff- scissors, batteries,oil for my machine- and all the bigger items for sewing that I couldn't put in my small silver containers. These drawers were reasonable in cost. They came only in a blond wood, so I painted them to match my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you yet, that I heart Ikea??  They have AWESOME organizational stuff! IF you have one in your area, you really  need to check it out! WELL WORTH THE TRIP! The closet one to me is 2 hours away in Chicago- and I go down a couple times a year (or whenever I feel the need to organize again!)
> 
> Well- I hope that helps



I want your room!!!!  I am so in awe of it.  Would you believe we have a 5 bedroom house, only two children, and I am stuck sewing in the laundry room?!  I was also trying to share my craft area (scrapbooking and jewelry stuff) with the palyroom and it just didn't work. I even purchased a perfect scrapbooking desk/table and my kids took it over with their art work and puzzles.  I am in the process of moving all my scrapbooking to the office and moved my beads to my master bdr closet.  I wish I had one room for everything.



Stephres said:


> Well my parents are supposed to fly back from their trip tonight at 9:07 so I decided to finish the tunic dress I promised to make for mom a month ago! Megan took the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a little clutch/wristlet to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something for Scrappy! You can tell by the expression of his face that he hates it. I am hoping it will grow on him though. Megan picked out the fabric and I am happy with the way it came out.


Really cute!  I love the little clutches.  And doesn't Scrappy look cute!  My  puppies are too hairy to even see their collars.  But I see some doggie coats in their futures!




Adi12982 said:


> I have to go back about 20 pages to catch up. . . but wanted to post this now, and then catch up later:
> 
> 
> Had my 32 week appointment yesterday.  Isabel had her head down still - yeay - and she will hopefully stay that way   Her heart rate was at 144 and the poking and prodding to measure my uterus got her SUPER active!!  I'm measuring at 34 weeks - a little big, but they say you can be +/- 2 and that is normal.  Today we did the 3D/4D ultrasound, she was sooo sleepy, but still looking adorable (at least to us). . .
> 
> 
> My daughter ALWAYS has her hands touching or hiding her face, and has had her legs crossed at EVERY ultrasound - even back at 12 weeks!  So it was no surprise that both were true this time!
> 
> My new favorite, love her open mouth here, lol:



Such sweet pics!  The time will fly now ~ just a couple more months!



mgmsmommy said:


> Ok so I finished the girls stripwork twirly skirts. Thank you so much for the tutorial Leslie it was wonderful
> Unfortunately when I wanted them to model them & took them outside to take pics the heat change fogged up my camera lens ugh.  So the pics of them wearing them didn't come out well.
> 
> Here is Morgan's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sierra's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see more of these skirts in my future cause my girls love them.


I'd see more of those in the future too b/c they are awesome!  I plan on trying a stripwork for dd for halloween and I can't wait.  I really like how you layered yours as well.  Just gorgeous.



emcreative said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers.  The boys' "Nana" passed away very early this morning.  We are sad she is gone, but thankful she is no longer suffering.


My symapthies.  Indeed so sad she is gone, but good to know she is now in a better place.



snubie said:


> Most people use comic book backing boards.
> http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/
> They come in different sizes so pick the ones that will fit on your shelves the best.


I didn't realize how inexpensive those were.  Do you just need one board per fabric piece -- are they sturdy enough? -- or do you have double up the comic book boards?  Either way, an inexpensive solution to make fabric look nicer and easier to access.




WDWAtLast said:


> Just back from Hancock's - picked out some halloween fabric for my first Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get started Monday when school starts back!!  FYI - Hancocks will have all of their decorator fabrics 60% off the Sunday and Monday of Labor Day weekend
> Loving all of the new creations!


Adore your fabric choices and can't wait to see the finished Vida.  I let my dd pick out her Halloween fabric and she is sadly not a fan of witches.  Had to have cats and the purple background on her cat fabric doesn't quite match the stripe on another fabric I had already selected.  That's what I get for dragging a five year to Joanne's with me.



aimeeg said:


> Thanks Heather and Karen!!! I am excited to redo my room. Before I started to sew I had a vintage reproduction Christmas decor business. The room served as my "headquarters." I needed a place to cut, paint, construct and glitter. As I started to sew I changed things up a bit to accommodate my sewing machine and fabric. About two years ago I closed by business. It was just too much with my dh working full time, in school full time and two children under three. I do not have a closet. I so wish I did. LOL I have beautiful windows and a great little deck off the room but with that comes less wall space.
> 
> This is my current fabric. I think my bookshelf could be higher. Also, the other big storage unit does not work for me any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea of an L shape desk. I have Ikea tables now and they are not sturdy enough. I found this desk in Pottery Barn today. It is a little bit expensive but I am in love. My DH said go for it.  I have to do measurements but I think I am going to order the desk. I can put my sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine on the desk and still have elbow room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the room from two years ago. You can sort of see what I have to work with.


OMG!!!!  And you were asking us for suggestions WHY???????  We should all be coming to you for craftroom advice!



MaidMarian said:


> OK-Let me try those pictures again.  They looked huge in the preview and then came out tiny.  I'll figure out how to post pictures someday.


Cute, cute and super duper cute!  I never thought about ponchos covering up outfits.  Here I am trying to fanagle around worrying about wearing jackets in December but at least I think our poncho wear will be minimal.



2cutekidz said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's right.  I should have put that in my directions. I can take a close up picture in the morning if you'd like.


UGH!  I looked at your tutorial and then happen to have noticed your pictures on your blog and now you are completely making me rethink my Minnie dot dress I had planned for dd -- I adore what you did with the patchwork and I have a black fabric with circular patterned white dots that would look neat in a patchwork.  I also really like the coordinating bowling shirt, and I have a son to coordinate with dd as well.  I think you are causing me more work!  I also lost one of my multiquotes, but my dd saw your Belle dress and fell in love with it.  Ultimatley she is leaning toward Jasmine or Ariel, but now she may be swayed!  You do great work!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

DisneyKings I love your trip pictures!! Your little girls are adorable and I love their outfits.  

Marah, the Ponyo Top turned out adorable, both of my children want one!!  I don't think my son will look very good in a Tunic Top though, I wonder if I could put it on the back of a bowling shirt. . . 

What did you use to make the applique?  A coloring page?  The Movie Poster?

Leslie, your newest outfit is adorable!!  I love Chicago, I need to go back I haven't been there in a long time and I am missing it.  I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago.  Are you going anywhere else?  Navy Pier? Any of the museums?  


MinnieVanMom said:


> Snubie,
> Congrats on the PE 700ii!
> 
> I have made 2 disney embroidery designs that came with my machine and also did a test run of a design I bought from Heather.  We didn't applique it yet, just a test.  That is all so far.
> 
> As most know from FB we did find my Mom's dog on Friday evening.  It had been a horrible 3 days and we all felt just so bad.  But finding Savannah gave us closure and we are starting to feel a bit better now that we know she is Home.  Tearing up again.
> 
> Because of this I didn't have anytime or even enjoy the new machine.  But with less than 30 days before we go to Disney and working FT, I must get somethings made for Disney.  I did the boys bowling shirts and started my dress today for AK.
> 
> For MNSSHP we have a guest joining us and she suggested Alice in Wonderland.  She as Alice me as the queen of hearts, DH as the king or mad hatter and DS as a card.    Very cute but is it doable???
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for an adult and easy Queen of hearts?  I can do an easy alice.
> 
> Thanks so much for the prayers during such a traumatic time for our family.


I am so sorry about the dog.  

Could you make one of the tunic dresses for the Queen of Hearts?  There are a couple of commercial patterns out there for her dress as well.  I would love to do the Alice in Wonderland for MNSSHP but my family wants to be pirates.  You could also have your soon be the white rabbit or the cheshire cat instead of a card.



Stephres said:


> Well, since you mention it, Jacob was hanging over my shoulder and says, hey, I recognize that foot! So he brought me this from his room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thank goodness no one is upset. But Jacob wants you to know...
> 
> the jury announces the defendant is GUILTY AS CHARGED!
> 
> CASE CLOSED!


Hmmm we have found a few victims around our house that look like that.  Usually they are build-a-bears. . . Sophie has expensive taste when it comes to destroying stuffed animals.  Her most recent victim was Winnie the Pooh. . . poor guy lost his arm.


LisaZoe said:


> Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL
> 
> I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.


Gorgeous!! Your outfits are like painting, only you work in fabric instead of oil paint!  I love the vibrant colors and attention to detail!


bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now done with Alexis' disney outfits...
> Yep I'm only doing 4 outfits for Alexis for our 13 day trip the rest of the days she will be wearing reg clothes..
> 
> Now I need to work on a shirt for my son
> thanks for letting me share..


Very cute!!


lovesdumbo said:


> You can't get to BBB by 7:45.  They don't open the turnstyles for ADR folks until 7:45 and then they only let you in to just before the train station and don't let you in til 7:50.
> 
> I could see how driving would be less stressful though.



Driving to the Magic Kingdom is torture to me!  You have to park in that giant parking lot, then ride a tram to the TTC then get on a monorail or a ferryboat until finally you arrive at the park. 
I would much rather take a bus and get dropped off right there at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## VBAndrea

emcreative said:


> Just thought I'd share with you all one of the many reasons it takes me so long to finish any sewing-


  I've got three of those problems myself, but believe it or not, they have been leaving my sewing alone for the most part.  Can't say the same for my beading.



DisneyKings said:


> We just finished our trip to WDW, not home yet, but thought I'd share the pics of my simple outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very hot & crowded--I think we'll stick to off-peak seasons.  We went during this time for DD's b-day.  I had to wait in line for a fast pass to test track for 10 mins--the time on the passes changed 3 times while waiting in line!  We did have a great time.  BEST MOMENT:  seeing DD's huge smile & constant giggle during her first ride on thunder mtn;  STRANGEST MOMENT:  when a bird landed on my arm while inside pizza planet;  WORST MOMENT:  when someone's kid threw-up on my stroller on the way back to the hotel one night (and the mom accused us of spilling a drink out of our stroller on her foot!)


Such great outfits!  Glad you had a good time aside from the heat and crowds.  I can't believe the barf episode though.



emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)



Seeing things like this makes me soooo excited for our upcoming trip.  What a special moment for you and your daughter!



emcreative said:


> We had a dress we brought along with a pettislip for a 2:30p BBB appointment.  She wore the pettislip under her other clothes during the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the dress and accessories were small enough to fit in a shoulderbag nicely. I walked with them for a few hours (not a big deal).  I didn't bother risking whether or not they would let her change there, and just changed her in a restroom around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though this was a Disney store dress (not a World or Custom) I really loved it for the BBB.  It was fancy but not too much material for mid-July!  It was nice and cool and she stayed in it the entire rest of the day!


Great pics!  Did you make the patchwork?  I was looking at a few old threads for ideas and saw not long ago that you didn't sew at all.  



Tink561 said:


> Thanks Aimee!  The carseat straps would kill this set though.  I'm thinking of letting her wear the BoutiqueOlliegirl Aurora sundress from the hotel.  Simple, yet still cute and princessy. I could put the set on a hanger in the SLS clear garment bag and hang in on the back of the stroller or the front and let Gracie walk.  We'll be going straight to the castle.
> 
> Is this okay for her to wear for BBB?  This was our planned CRT set because Aurora is the favorite right now.  I also have a pink painted carriage pure for her.  I'm thinking without the pants and a petti underneath.  It is long enough for a dress on its own without needing the pants.


That is gorgeous!  I think it will be perfect.



Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!


LOL!  At lesat you know exatly who to blame.  I have two mischievious puppies and still don't know which one chewed my new storage shelf in the kitchen.




clairemolly said:


> Another new outfit for Claire for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Please excuse the look on her face in the second one.  Molly was in the process of "helping" Baby Alive go potty...by throwing her in for a swim!  Claire could see and hear the whole thing out of the corner of her eye!
> 
> Anyone want a 21 month old?


Very cute!


----------



## karebear1

VBAndrea said:


> I want your room!!!!  I am so in awe of it.  Would you believe we have a 5 bedroom house, only two children, and I am stuck sewing in the laundry room?!  I was also trying to share my craft area (scrapbooking and jewelry stuff) with the palyroom and it just didn't work. I even purchased a perfect scrapbooking desk/table and my kids took it over with their art work and puzzles.  I am in the process of moving all my scrapbooking to the office and moved my beads to my master bdr closet.  I wish I had one room for everything.




I know what you mean!  I had the same problem- trying to get several crafts into one room- that's why I have purchased so many little storage  things. That allowed me to fit my sewing, scrapping etc. into one room. How big are the rooms you can use?


----------



## phins_jazy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Driving to the Magic Kingdom is torture to me!  You have to park in that giant parking lot, then ride a tram to the TTC then get on a monorail or a ferryboat until finally you arrive at the park.
> I would much rather take a bus and get dropped off right there at the Magic Kingdom.



This is part of the fun for us.  My kids actually ENJOY the tram ride.


----------



## VBAndrea

2cutekidz said:


> I know I've shared on Facebook, but don't remember if I did here, so...We are going to Chicago to visit American Girl Place for DD's 7th birthday.  We are hoping to surprise her with the trip.  She knows we are going out of town, but all we've told her is we're going to Illinois.  I'm hoping to keep the secret up until the morning we go to AG Place.  OF COURSE she needs a custom, so I told her a little girl was going and her mom wanted me to make her a set, and that since Emily did such a good job with picking out the fabrics for the NBC set, I asked Emily to pick out the fabric for the AG set too.   I told her the colors of AG Place (hot pink, black and white) and this is what my almost 7 yo came up with.   She picked the fabric, trims and tank, I choose the skirt style.  I'll be working on the matching doll set(s) tonight.  She LOVEs the set and has kept it on all afternoon (unheard of for her!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is quite full and fluffy - no petti needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD has decided that the tee needs more bling!


Wow!  Love the fabric!  I think I might need to take your dd shopping with me.  I also love how you added the ribbon.  Superb choices!



MaidMarian said:


> I thought I posted, but its not there-guess maybe I was out in the sun too long today (or just getting old, take your pick).
> Thanks for the compliments on the balloon outfit.  I was inspired by the great balloon outfits on here and I made up my own and did it by hand.
> I love the American Girl outfit-its gorgeous!  We went to American Girl in Chicago last year but it was at the old location.  I cant wait to go back and see the new store.  This is what my daughter wore last year.  We got so many compliments on it.  It really gave me the confidence to keep sewing.  Excuse the expression on her face in the first photo.  She was not happy with me for trying to get her to stand still and take a picture-she wanted to get in that store!  You can see how the mood changed once we were in


That must have taken eons to make!  I can't even imagine all the work you put into the outfit!



emcreative said:


> I finished my first tunic!  This is actually the first top of ANY kind I've made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my "model" won't be back until tomorrow night


Can't wait to see it on your model.  It looks great.



mirandag819 said:


> Hey ladies, I have started skimming, but it will take me a long long time to catch up, everything looks fab though!
> 
> We are back from Disney World now, I was so sad to leave!
> 
> We had a mostly faboulous trip, and Taylor's outfits were a HUGE hit and created lots of pixie dust! I can't wait to tell everyone all about it. I have started my TR if anyone wants to read along.... I am hoping to get to the super awesome story from our first night later tonight in my TR.
> 
> The link is in my siggy, but here it is too: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33280175#post33280175


I'm following your TR.  I am anxious to hear about your vacation, but I'm mostly anxious to see Taylor in all of her outfits!



LisaZoe said:


> Sorry for the 'drive by post' but things have been busy plus I recently got hooked on Facebook. Any time I have for the PC has been used up there. LOL
> 
> I wanted to share this for people who like the Emma top and might want to modify it for a dress. I made this for a little girl to wear to eat with Pooh and Friends. (BTW - I'm hoping to get a tutorial for the modifications on my blog this week. I took photos as I made the dress so I just need to edit them and write the steps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.


No doubt about it, you are Vida Queen.  The Ariel is beyond amazing!



bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now done with Alexis' disney outfits...
> Yep I'm only doing 4 outfits for Alexis for our 13 day trip the rest of the days she will be wearing reg clothes..
> 
> Now I need to work on a shirt for my son
> thanks for letting me share..


That is really cute -- love the Nemo.  I have a Nemo custom on order.



karebear1 said:


> I know what you mean!  I had the same problem- trying to get several crafts into one room- that's why I have purchased so many little storage  things. That allowed me to fit my sewing, scrapping etc. into one room. How big are the rooms you can use?



Our house is good sized, problem is we have too much stuff!  Downstairs bedroom is the playroom.  FROG is huge, but dh took that space over and it has a pool table in it and his model train stuff plus the mega size tv and Wii.  Kids each have a bedroom and then the master bedroom.  Our office is small and is right near the entrance off the foyer, so I have to keep it neat.  I bought a cart for paper storage which is covered so it looks nice and have some things tucked in a cabinet, but I still need to get a few more storage things.  We don't have a lot of wall space in this room because one wall has double french doors, one wall has oversized windows, and one is open to our LR and that's where dh has his 180 gallon aquarium set up as a room divider.  So I have only one wall to work with.

I'm really stuck in the laundry room for sewing.  It's probably about 6 feet by 11 feet (just guessing).  We have cabinets around the perimeter, a long counter (where I have my machine and serger set up on) and of course the washer and dryer which we have stacked.  I also keep the vacuum cleaner and steam cleaner in there.  We just a need a 7 bedroom house -- additional room for my crafts and a room for the pets!


----------



## 2cutekidz

abc123mom said:


> LOVE the skirt!  Did you use a pattern?  How did you get the skirt so full?  I think my daughter would love a skirt like that.



Nope, no pattern, just math. I can post how I did it if you'd like.  There's alot of fabric in that skirt and that's what makes it so full, but I think the quality of the fabric must help.  It is full and I LOVE how fluffy it is!  Emily loved dancing in it while watching tv last night 



VBAndrea said:


> UGH!  I looked at your tutorial and then happen to have noticed your pictures on your blog and now you are completely making me rethink my Minnie dot dress I had planned for dd -- I adore what you did with the patchwork and I have a black fabric with circular patterned white dots that would look neat in a patchwork.  I also really like the coordinating bowling shirt, and I have a son to coordinate with dd as well.  I think you are causing me more work!  I also lost one of my multiquotes, but my dd saw your Belle dress and fell in love with it.  Ultimatley she is leaning toward Jasmine or Ariel, but now she may be swayed!  You do great work!



This one??  It's one of my favorites!!  It's the same concept for the tiered skirt as the AG Place skirt, very full and no petti under it!!











Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Leslie, your newest outfit is adorable!!  I love Chicago, I need to go back I haven't been there in a long time and I am missing it.  I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago.  Are you going anywhere else?  Navy Pier? Any of the museums?  .




Thanks!!  My DH and I went when Em was 2, but she stayed home with Grandma.  We've been to the old AG Place, but not the new one.  Needless to say Matthew and DH will not be joing us at AG Place.  They might go to the Childrens Museum - he's not sure yet what they do while we're in doll heaven.  We hope to go to Navy Pier the day we get there, and  I'd love to go to Shedd Aquarium while we're there too.


----------



## twob4him

bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now done with Alexis' disney outfits...
> Yep I'm only doing 4 outfits for Alexis for our 13 day trip the rest of the days she will be wearing reg clothes..
> 
> Now I need to work on a shirt for my son
> thanks for letting me share..


Adorable outfit! Your dd is so cute and she looks so happy about her outfit! Cool! 

I have to say that I spy   with my little eyes...a stirrrup in the background....do your ride?????


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are now thinking of a take on the Incredibles.  Just red t shirts with the iron on logo on black shorts.  Ok, it is not spectacular but in Florida late Sept. it would be easy to wear.


----------



## livndisney

FYI to all who post pictures.

It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.

Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.


----------



## Twins+2more

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.



thats a really scarry thought.  

also, lisa your ariel dress is TDF.  Serena would LOVE it, wish i could afford it


----------



## 2cutekidz

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.



Tha sucks!!  Where are the pictures being posted?


----------



## Tink561

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.



Really?  How did you find out?  I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## aimeeg

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.



I understand what you mean. 

To make a long story short a friend of mine had her cc stolen at WDW. There was a thread about cc issues on another site. Being that I am staying at the resort I went over to check it out. There was another thread about a TR. They were mercilessly making fun of a boutique Mom and customs in general. I even got pulled into because I had posted on another thread about packing for WDW. I very whimsically said how many outfits and bows we were bringing for our 15 day trip- 2 outfits per day per girl= 60 outfits + 2 bows per outfit= 120 bows. I actually brought a suitcase just for bows and honestly they worse sets over again so it was not 120 bows. They had a field day with what a pushy pageant Mom I am. If you know me you know that is not me! 

Now I could have gone over there and said hey listen the girls love dressing up, they love wearing bows and I love sewing for them. I do not make them wear anything they do not want to wear. My youngest asks for her bows first thing in the morning. The suitcase was actually a child's glitter suitcase from the Disney Store. Get a life etc . . . 

Then I thought the whole purpose of this site is to make fun of others. How sad is that? At least I have a hobby. LOL It was not worth it to try and defend myself. I have a 1000 better things to do than make fun of strangers.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have made fun of myself for the sewing that I do. I have gone over board with the outfits that I make for Jenna. I have a bad habit of starting out making her something simple and ending up with matching bows, socks, jewelry..... If I could match this child's glasses to each of her outfits I think I would. Although one time she was wearing red and I told her to wear her red glasses because they would match better. That is when I realized that I have a problem. I have been trying to scale back the fancyness so she can get more wear out of her stuff. I wouldn't let the things that other people say about the Boutique stuff bother anyone. You don't know these people and they don't know you. Life is too short to fight over clothes. Now hairbows is another story. 

Cindee that is why I do not post pics of Jen on here. I have tons on my facebook. Photos were also taken from the Disboutiquer's photobucket account. I know this because you can get the link of where the photo came from by quoting the photo and also by right clicking the photo and selecting properties. My albums on Facebook are only visible to the people that I want them to be visible to. My sister had an issue with my niece's pic being in my Facebook album so I made them all private except to certain people, since I don't let just anyone on my friend's list. Also so that some of the sellers on my list don't have access to my designs they are on a separate list and are not allowed to see certain pics.


----------



## livndisney

One of the sites with our pictures is www.google.com click on images type your disboards name and pics will pop up.


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> Such sweet pics!  The time will fly now ~ just a couple more months!



THANKS!!  I'm getting nervous. . . but keeping busy 



livndisney said:


> One of the sites with our pictures is www.google.com click on images type your disboards name and pics will pop up.


Funny - I did an image search with my username and got NONE of my own picture s- I got lots of avitars and pictures from others, but none of my own at all!  Stinks that you are having that issue


----------



## aimeeg

I googled my dis name and in 30 pages I only saw on photo of my DD. Funny though there is a design co. name Aimeeg.


----------



## Adi12982

aimeeg said:


> I googled my dis name and in 30 pages I only saw on photo of my DD. Funny though there is a design co. name Aimeeg.


yeah - I did a regular search and an image search.  I did see board tracker and boards reader - but they both said I have zero posts . . . which is clearly not the case, so not sure how those work, or who care about what I post.  Seems ridiculous that people want to sit there and track others.


----------



## livndisney

aimeeg said:


> I understand what you mean.
> 
> To make a long story short a friend of mine had her cc stolen at WDW. There was a thread about cc issues on another site. Being that I am staying at the resort I went over to check it out. There was another thread about a TR. They were mercilessly making fun of a boutique Mom and customs in general. I even got pulled into because I had posted on another thread about packing for WDW. I very whimsically said how many outfits and bows we were bringing for our 15 day trip- 2 outfits per day per girl= 60 outfits + 2 bows per outfit= 120 bows. I actually brought a suitcase just for bows and honestly they worse sets over again so it was not 120 bows. They had a field day with what a pushy pageant Mom I am. If you know me you know that is not me!
> 
> Now I could have gone over there and said hey listen the girls love dressing up, they love wearing bows and I love sewing for them. I do not make them wear anything they do not want to wear. My youngest asks for her bows first thing in the morning. The suitcase was actually a child's glitter suitcase from the Disney Store. Get a life etc . . .
> 
> *Then I thought the whole purpose of this site is to make fun of others. How sad is that? At least I have a hobby. LOL It was not worth it to try and defend myself. I have a 1000 better things to do than make fun of strangers.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I think this sums it up well. I understand the site is intended to make fun of people. But it is one thing to make fun of my sewing, it is quite another to copy a picture of my child and make rude comments. If I wanted to "go overboard" (which I don't) why in the world should it matter to a stranger? How I dress my child does not affect THEM so what so what is the big deal?


----------



## tricia

livndisney said:


> One of the sites with our pictures is www.google.com click on images type your disboards name and pics will pop up.



I'm not understanding this.  Are you saying that Google is using the pics some way?  Or are they just referencing back to our posts here on the DIS cause you did a search?


----------



## Mirb1214

livndisney said:


> I think this sums it up well. I understand the site is intended to make fun of people. But it is one thing to make fun of my sewing, it is quite another to copy a picture of my child and make rude comments. If I wanted to "go overboard" (which I don't) why in the world should it matter to a stranger? How I dress my child does not affect THEM so what so what is the big deal?



I am so sorry this happened to you.  When it comes to blogs/boards/threads I am SO clueless;  I realize that there are people out there that are up to no good, but I just assume that everyone's here to be honest.  I am way to trusting of people.  I hate that some ruin things for others (I loved seeing your creations) but I COMPLETELY understand though!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.





livndisney said:


> One of the sites with our pictures is www.google.com click on images type your disboards name and pics will pop up.



I googled my Dis name and I did see my avatar, and saw a pic that my DH has on his blog.  Fortunately, there is some guy named Revrob that seems to be much more famous than I am.  He got all the image hits.  Good for us.  

I think I'll stick with my general standard - post pics of outfits on dress forms.  I'll post pics of my children on facebook only where I can control who sees them.


----------



## emcreative

/sigh

I just found someone stealing my photographs (as in , some professional work I've done).

GAH!


----------



## froggy33

karebear1 said:


> The ribbon shelves I ordered from ebay. I think I have them book marked- if you want the info, juts shoot me a pm and I'll send it to you.  I did not have to modify these shelves at all. they are made specifically for ribbons. Right now I have 60 rolls of 3/4" ribbon in each shelf. Of course, if you used 1/4 ribbon rolls, more would fit on there. I love these. It took me a long time looking til I found them too!  Of course, they only holds a small amount of my ribbon! I have jars and shoe boxes of them too.
> 
> My husband and I were watching a show the other day about people that hoard things. I looked at him and said to him, "You think I'm a hoarder- don't you?" He just looked the other way and mumbled something about having hoarder "tendencies".  Well, I think that just because I have boxes and jars and shelves of ribbon, and paper , and stamps, and cricut cartridges and...... well you know ..... doesn't mean I'm a hoarder!  RIGHT???



Thanks!!!  If you can find the link that would be great.  If not I will search around!!  They hold quite a bit!

My husband thinks I am a hoarder as well.  I don't have half the fabric some of you have, but he thinks I am crazy and have way too much.  Plus, I have trouble getting rid of things (I am very sentimental) and he just doesn't understand!

Thanks again.  I really hope I can get my room organized like yours!


----------



## VBAndrea

I seem to have lost some of my mulitiquotes ...

April, I did want to mention I'm glad you have closure on your Mom's baby.  I am not on FB, but it doesn't sound like it was a happy outcome.


----------



## Mirb1214

revrob said:


> I googled my Dis name and I did see my avatar, and saw a pic that my DH has on his blog.  Fortunately, there is some guy named Revrob that seems to be much more famous than I am.  He got all the image hits.  Good for us.
> 
> I think I'll stick with my general standard - post pics of outfits on dress forms.  I'll post pics of my children on facebook only where I can control who sees them.



ooh,  I haven't thought about that.  Outfits only here and outfits modeled on facebook (now that I've FINALLY on facebook thanks to ya'll!)


----------



## kimmylaj

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.



i am so upset to hear this.  it amazes and saddens me that people have nothing better to do with their time and energy.  i understand how you feel but i will be sad not to see her pretty little face on here.


----------



## kathyell

May I say? Here is a message to anyone coming here with an eye toward being snarky about us.

If your own personal idea of sport includes making fun of me, my kid, or anyone else here and their family because we like to sew them things and they like to wear the things we make...

Kiss my butt. 

We'll go on being happy within our families the way we want, and you can use up your energy being negative. I hope you have something in your lives that fulfills you the way sewing fulfills us and that you are just too myopic to see that criticizing us is a ridiculous waste of your energy.


----------



## ireland_nicole

bentleygirl22 said:


> I finshed the nemo set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now done with Alexis' disney outfits...
> Yep I'm only doing 4 outfits for Alexis for our 13 day trip the rest of the days she will be wearing reg clothes..
> 
> Now I need to work on a shirt for my son
> thanks for letting me share..


Cute!! Love the color combo!


twob4him said:


> I completely agree Nicole. For Lisa's next post, we'll have to say.....Wow, Lisa that is such a "kajshd;fjahsd;fuayeruwehjsdf" outfit!





livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.





aimeeg said:


> I understand what you mean.
> 
> To make a long story short a friend of mine had her cc stolen at WDW. There was a thread about cc issues on another site. Being that I am staying at the resort I went over to check it out. There was another thread about a TR. They were mercilessly making fun of a boutique Mom and customs in general. I even got pulled into because I had posted on another thread about packing for WDW. I very whimsically said how many outfits and bows we were bringing for our 15 day trip- 2 outfits per day per girl= 60 outfits + 2 bows per outfit= 120 bows. I actually brought a suitcase just for bows and honestly they worse sets over again so it was not 120 bows. They had a field day with what a pushy pageant Mom I am. If you know me you know that is not me!
> 
> Now I could have gone over there and said hey listen the girls love dressing up, they love wearing bows and I love sewing for them. I do not make them wear anything they do not want to wear. My youngest asks for her bows first thing in the morning. The suitcase was actually a child's glitter suitcase from the Disney Store. Get a life etc . . .
> 
> Then I thought the whole purpose of this site is to make fun of others. How sad is that? At least I have a hobby. LOL It was not worth it to try and defend myself. I have a 1000 better things to do than make fun of strangers.



Aimeeg: what site are you referring to? I'd like to see if they have any of my pics.

OK, I'm officially freaked out; under my name on google was a tracker of all the threads I'd started, and convos I'd had; and even worse, some of my cake pics on someone's blog I've never heard of (and definitely don't agree with)... at least they credited the pic to me?!?!?!  I'm just stunned.  Apparently my pollyanna days are over.  And like the rest of you, no more pics of my kiddos except on facebook.


----------



## VBAndrea

2cutekidz said:


> Nope, no pattern, just math. I can post how I did it if you'd like.  There's alot of fabric in that skirt and that's what makes it so full, but I think the quality of the fabric must help.  It is full and I LOVE how fluffy it is!  Emily loved dancing in it while watching tv last night
> 
> 
> 
> This one??  It's one of my favorites!!  It's the same concept for the tiered skirt as the AG Place skirt, very full and no petti under it!!


That is indeed the one!  And I like the fact that no petti is required.  My dd also loves a good twirl factor -- she hated the back to school dress I made her as she disliked the fabric, but once I showed her it twirls she wants to waer it everyday!



livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.


What?!!!  Absurd.  People are sick.  All I got from the google site was my avatar.  I am anti-facebook b/c I've heard of so many prolems with that but who really has the time or desire to look at a thread like this and copy pictures?  Bizarre.  Perhaps I'm too naive.  I think I may take my location of my avatar now though.

Also, I would think if you delete the photo from your photobucket account it will start showing up as a red X wherever it was copied to.  I would suggest doing that.


----------



## livndisney

VBAndrea said:


> That is indeed the one!  And I like the fact that no petti is required.  My dd also loves a good twirl factor -- she hated the back to school dress I made her as she disliked the fabric, but once I showed her it twirls she wants to waer it everyday!
> 
> 
> What?!!!  Absurd.  People are sick.  All I got from the google site was my avatar.  I am anti-facebook b/c I've heard of so many prolems with that but who really has the time or desire to look at a thread like this and copy pictures?  Bizarre.  Perhaps I'm too naive.  I think I may take my location of my avatar now though.
> 
> Also, I would think if you delete the photo from your photobucket account it will start showing up as a red X wherever it was copied to.  I would suggest doing that.



Not always. If the pic was posted and copied from here and the thread is now locked, even it you delete the pic from photobucket it can still show up.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I have a question: I just went into my photobucket and made it private and chose to not allow anyone to copy my images; will that be enough to keep people I don't want out of my acct?

Or do I need to block all users?  I'm just wondering, because I have been using photobucket to take my facebook images from, but if I block everyone, then my friends on facebook won't see them either, right?

Oy, I'm so confused.


----------



## VBAndrea

This is the cake I made for my friend's daughter.  Her birthday party was at the botanical gardens.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out and tons of the staff at the gardens came by to see the cake, so it seemed to be a hit.  Also, my friend was well enough yesterday that she made it to the party, so thanks for all the prayers for her and the well wishes.  I can't say it was fun transporting the cake -- it weighed alot and I was so worried it would get ruined.  I cut a box to fit it in and covered the box with saran wrap, and put my car a/c on as low as it would go (thankfully it was only in the upper 80's yesterday so it survived the heat).

Now once I get my house cleaned (which I anticipate will take all day) I can get back to sewing.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a question: I just went into my photobucket and made it private and chose to not allow anyone to copy my images; will that be enough to keep people I don't want out of my acct?
> 
> Or do I need to block all users?  I'm just wondering, because I have been using photobucket to take my facebook images from, but if I block everyone, then my friends on facebook won't see them either, right?
> 
> Oy, I'm so confused.



Good idea -- I just did the same.  

No clue about your question re: FB.  I am not a part of FB b/c I've heard too many bad things about it (re: privacy and safety).


----------



## karebear1

VBAndrea said:


> This is the cake I made for my friend's daughter.  Her birthday party was at the botanical gardens.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out and tons of the staff at the gardens came by to see the cake, so it seemed to be a hit.  Also, my friend was well enough yesterday that she made it to the party, so thanks for all the prayers for her and the well wishes.  I can't say it was fun transporting the cake -- it weighed alot and I was so worried it would get ruined.  I cut a box to fit it in and covered the box with saran wrap, and put my car a/c on as low as it would go (thankfully it was only in the upper 80's yesterday so it survived the heat).
> 
> Now once I get my house cleaned (which I anticipate will take all day) I can get back to sewing.




Sooooooo cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> This is the cake I made for my friend's daughter.  Her birthday party was at the botanical gardens.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out and tons of the staff at the gardens came by to see the cake, so it seemed to be a hit.  Also, my friend was well enough yesterday that she made it to the party, so thanks for all the prayers for her and the well wishes.  I can't say it was fun transporting the cake -- it weighed alot and I was so worried it would get ruined.  I cut a box to fit it in and covered the box with saran wrap, and put my car a/c on as low as it would go (thankfully it was only in the upper 80's yesterday so it survived the heat).
> 
> Now once I get my house cleaned (which I anticipate will take all day) I can get back to sewing.



Great job on the cake!  I'm so glad your friend was able to go to her daughter's party, I was praying for her.  Side note: what I wouldn't give for a day in the low 80's.  We're on like our 60 somethingth day of over 100's here (and I do have a small company making cakes; trying to get them finished and transported in this heat is an absolute nightmare)


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> Lisa: I have a problem.  There are only so many words in the English language to express my amazement at your designs, so I'm gonna have to pull out the big guns: it's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. (sp?)  I'm gonna have to start making up words, now.





twob4him said:


> I completely agree Nicole. For Lisa's next post, we'll have to say.....Wow, Lisa that is such a "kajshd;fjahsd;fuayeruwehjsdf" outfit!



LOL, you ladies are funny but I do appreciate the compliments from everyone... even if I don't understand the language. 



livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.



This is one reason I don't often share photos of Zoe online. Last year I shared a photo of her on my blog and someone anonymously posted a link to a discussion board where people were making critical comments about Zoe's hair and my care of her. I registered on that board to defend myself and call the nasty people out. I did it politely but I wanted them to keep in mind they were posting those comments in a public forum and needed to be aware their actions/words were not private. I doubt it really made the means one change their ways. Also, I know there are boards out there that are much more anonymous so people feel less worried about being 'caught' when they're nasty. I will share photos more on Facebook once I feel comfortable that the images can only be viewed by my friends.

BTW - I did a google image search and did find my avatar and some photos I shared. It looks like google makes a thumbnail of the image so it's found even if the photobucket version is deleted.


----------



## msumissa

snubie said:


> Drive by post but......
> I just placed my order for an embroidery machine!  I am so excited.  I went with the Brother PE 700ii!!!!!!!!!





msumissa said:


> Congratulations... I just got mine on Sunday and it is fantastic... my poor Viking Iris is being retired to a sew only machine!
> 
> You are going to love it, it is like a dream!



Seems I spoke to soon!  My MIL is buying my Iris and with the proceeds, I bought a new brother sewing machine and serger!  I am so excited.  Hopefully they will arrive soon.  

I am almost done with my first Vida and they are a lot of fun!  I was intimidated at first, but the sew alongs on line made it 'sew' easy!  And yes, I know I owe you a few pictures!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> This is the cake I made for my friend's daughter.  Her birthday party was at the botanical gardens.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out and tons of the staff at the gardens came by to see the cake, so it seemed to be a hit.  Also, my friend was well enough yesterday that she made it to the party, so thanks for all the prayers for her and the well wishes.  I can't say it was fun transporting the cake -- it weighed alot and I was so worried it would get ruined.  I cut a box to fit it in and covered the box with saran wrap, and put my car a/c on as low as it would go (thankfully it was only in the upper 80's yesterday so it survived the heat).
> 
> Now once I get my house cleaned (which I anticipate will take all day) I can get back to sewing.



I give up on multi quotes..sigh. I loved all the dresses everyone posted.  
I had visitors this weekend so was not on much at all. 

Andrea..I love that cake!  So cute. That's another one of my hobbies...seems we have a lot in common. LOL.  

I will comment about the pictures/posts on things like boardtracker, etc.  Anything you post, regardless if there is a log on, if it is on a message board..it is public domain.  I'm on a couple other message boards and over the years, some of us have learned the hard way.  DH doesn't even like that I download apps to facebook since then you've given the creator of the app persmission to view your profile.  People are cruel and horrible, unfortunately.


----------



## msumissa

angel23321 said:


> I give up on multi quotes..sigh. I loved all the dresses everyone posted.
> I had visitors this weekend so was not on much at all.
> 
> Andrea..I love that cake!  So cute. That's another one of my hobbies...seems we have a lot in common. LOL.
> 
> I will comment about the pictures/posts on things like boardtracker, etc.  Anything you post, regardless if there is a log on, if it is on a message board..it is public domain.  I'm on a couple other message boards and over the years, some of us have learned the hard way.  DH doesn't even like that I download apps to facebook since then you've given the creator of the app persmission to view your profile.  People are cruel and horrible, unfortunately.



Ditto PP.  There are some nasty people in the world.  Another board I frequent has people that purposely troll and then post NASTY stuff on a post secret type of board.  It is pathetic.  I don't go there, I just don't want to know.  It has scared people off.  I really hope that doesn't happen here.  If you are worried about people taking your photos and passing the work off as their own, use a watermark when you post.


----------



## livndisney

angel23321 said:


> I give up on multi quotes..sigh. I loved all the dresses everyone posted.
> I had visitors this weekend so was not on much at all.
> 
> Andrea..I love that cake!  So cute. That's another one of my hobbies...seems we have a lot in common. LOL.
> 
> I will comment about the pictures/posts on things like boardtracker, etc.  Anything you post, regardless if there is a log on, if it is on a message board..it is public domain.  I'm on a couple other message boards and over the years, some of us have learned the hard way.  DH doesn't even like that I download apps to facebook since then you've given the creator of the app persmission to view your profile.  People are cruel and horrible, unfortunately.



You are correct it is cruel and should not be tolerated. ANYONE who posts a picture of someone elses child is messed up. And to do it for sick pleasure is terrible. Alot of us have been on this thread since the start and have not had this issue before. I posted as a word to the wise, we no longer have the illusion of "safety" that we once enjoyed.


----------



## emcreative

Okay WAY off topic but I'm so excited!

Cross your fingers, but I may have a picture up in the CNN weekly photo gallery (iReports!!)  I just got an email from the producer asking some more questions about the image that "may" be used...I'm jumping up and down, yay!

I probably jinxed it by saying something early, but oh well.

Oh, and I also discovered something from AGES ago got the "Picture of the Week" at a gaming clothes site.  Three months later I found out, lol!

http://www.jinx.com/blog.aspx?blogid=7&p=10&show=1

What a weird day.


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> Great job on the cake!  I'm so glad your friend was able to go to her daughter's party, I was praying for her.  Side note: what I wouldn't give for a day in the low 80's.  We're on like our 60 somethingth day of over 100's here (and I do have a small company making cakes; trying to get them finished and transported in this heat is an absolute nightmare)


We're usually in the 90's here most of the summer so any days in the upper 80's are welcome.  We are also very humid here, so the heat index is usually over 100.  I know parts of TX aren't as humid as here, but when you're talking 100 degrees and transporting cakes it really doesn't matter -- it's all bad.  The party we went to was 45 minutes away too.  I'm glad I only did this as a favor and don't do it as a business, though someone at the party wanted my card -- I was happy to tell her it's not a business and I don't have cards!



angel23321 said:


> I give up on multi quotes..sigh. I loved all the dresses everyone posted.
> I had visitors this weekend so was not on much at all.
> 
> Andrea..I love that cake!  So cute. That's another one of my hobbies...seems we have a lot in common. LOL.
> 
> I will comment about the pictures/posts on things like boardtracker, etc.  Anything you post, regardless if there is a log on, if it is on a message board..it is public domain.  I'm on a couple other message boards and over the years, some of us have learned the hard way.  DH doesn't even like that I download apps to facebook since then you've given the creator of the app persmission to view your profile.  People are cruel and horrible, unfortunately.



Thanks about the cake.  I'm all about presentation -- I can throw a nice dinner party as well.  Sadly, I'm not a great cook (OK, but nothing great) and actually don't like to cook.

I've been on a few other forums as well where there are some nasty people.  Don't people have better things to do with their time?  And why isn't it in everyone's best interest to be nice to everyone all the time?  Where does being evil get a person?  I enjoy being pleasant.  That's not to say I'm a saint ~ I am the first to admit that I can make nasty comments as well -- but never to a person's face and never more as a little joke among friends.  I genuinely like making others feel good about themselves and like to treat people as I would like to be treated. Wouldn't the world be a nicer place if everyone could do the same?


----------



## abc123mom

livndisney - I'm so sorry to hear about what happened with your pictures.  It really makes you wonder what's wrong with some people  

Also sorry to hear about all the other picture troubles.  I tend to be a little paranoid and only post my kids pictures on facebook.  Even that makes me a little nervous, but it's a great way to keep all our relatives who live far away up to date on the kids.

We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:






She loved it!  

She also requested a "Nemo dress with no ruffles or frillies" for her birthday. I'm still not 100% sure what constitutes frillies,  but she was happy with her simple Nemo dress.


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Okay WAY off topic but I'm so excited!
> 
> Cross your fingers, but I may have a picture up in the CNN weekly photo gallery (iReports!!)  I just got an email from the producer asking some more questions about the image that "may" be used...I'm jumping up and down, yay!
> 
> I probably jinxed it by saying something early, but oh well.
> 
> Oh, and I also discovered something from AGES ago got the "Picture of the Week" at a gaming clothes site.  Three months later I found out, lol!
> 
> http://www.jinx.com/blog.aspx?blogid=7&p=10&show=1
> 
> What a weird day.



Good things come in 3's, right???

Congrats. That's very cool!


----------



## ireland_nicole

msumissa said:


> Seems I spoke to soon!  My MIL is buying my Iris and with the proceeds, I bought a new brother sewing machine and serger!  I am so excited.  Hopefully they will arrive soon.
> 
> I am almost done with my first Vida and they are a lot of fun!  I was intimidated at first, but the sew alongs on line made it 'sew' easy!  And yes, I know I owe you a few pictures!



Yeah!!!!!!! Can't wait to see...



emcreative said:


> Okay WAY off topic but I'm so excited!
> 
> Cross your fingers, but I may have a picture up in the CNN weekly photo gallery (iReports!!)  I just got an email from the producer asking some more questions about the image that "may" be used...I'm jumping up and down, yay!
> 
> I probably jinxed it by saying something early, but oh well.
> 
> Oh, and I also discovered something from AGES ago got the "Picture of the Week" at a gaming clothes site.  Three months later I found out, lol!
> 
> http://www.jinx.com/blog.aspx?blogid=7&p=10&show=1
> 
> What a weird day.



Congrats!!!  Super cute pic btw.


----------



## revrob

abc123mom said:


> livndisney - I'm so sorry to hear about what happened with your pictures.  It really makes you wonder what's wrong with some people
> 
> Also sorry to hear about all the other picture troubles.  I tend to be a little paranoid and only post my kids pictures on facebook.  Even that makes me a little nervous, but it's a great way to keep all our relatives who live far away up to date on the kids.
> 
> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved it!
> 
> She also requested a "Nemo dress with no ruffles or frillies" for her birthday. I'm still not 100% sure what constitutes frillies,  but she was happy with her simple Nemo dress.



I LOVE THAT CAKE!  And now it's made me hungry!  I want one!

The dress is super cute too!


----------



## mommyof3princess

I have some catching up to do but I had some things to share. Megans first day of third grade today. She has been waiting to wear this dress since she got it for her birthday this summer. I did not make it sadly. Her great grandma bought it. And I keep telling you all that I am working on aprons for my friend. Get ready for lost of Aprons. I made half aprons and full aprons.







 For some reason when I see her dress I think of gumballs.


----------



## stephie1012

so since im now sewing some stuff for the trip i need to change my needle in the machine, its a singer i bought at joanns...last time i changed it, i had to have dh use the plyers to get the thing loosened...is this normal? i tried the other night on my own and couldnt get it bc it was soooooo tight...should we not tighten it as much when replacing? 

i did manage to applique 2 ****s for the kids bday party, but i forgot to take pics lol i do have pics of our mickey cake, what fun that was to make lol
we told DD about the trip at her and her brothers bday party, i caught her playing with her dolls today telling them over and over again that shes going to disney world lol


----------



## emcreative

abc123mom said:


> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:




Ooh so cute!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> For some reason when I see her dress I think of gumballs.



I love them, I literally can't even decide which one I like best!


----------



## Mirb1214

Ok ladies. . .I only have so many hours in my day/week!  I started out 10 years ago scrapbooking and that was my hobby.  3 years ago I stumbled across a photography website for beginners and I added photography to my hobby list.  A year ago I stumbled across you AWESOME ladies (and Tom) and now sewing has taken priority over scrapbooking and photography.  How with all the awesome cakes getting posted recently am I going to squeeze cake decorating into my hobbies???  I do have to work a full time job you know (and sleep),  not to mention I have 3 kids.  This is one talented group of people on this board!  I am SO glad to be a part of you!!




abc123mom said:


>



WOW! This is BEAUTIFUL!!  I am loving the cakes posted recently (the 3 tiered red/white/black cake and the catapillar)!    So is fondant hard to work w/ if you've never used it before.  DD is wanting a Barbie style cake (w/ Cinderella instead of barbie) for her bday so I'm going to make the cake for her "birth"day but not the party cake.  I want to use fondont but don't want to waste money if it's hard to work with.  I still want it to look nice.


----------



## abc123mom

Mirb1214 said:


> WOW! This is BEAUTIFUL!!  I am loving the cakes posted recently (the 3 tiered red/white/black cake and the catapillar)!    So is fondant hard to work w/ if you've never used it before.  DD is wanting a Barbie style cake (w/ Cinderella instead of barbie) for her bday so I'm going to make the cake for her "birth"day but not the party cake.  I want to use fondant but don't want to waste money if it's hard to work with.  I still want it to look nice.



I make my own marshmallow fondant.  It's A LOT cheaper to make, pretty much the cost of a bag of marshmallows and a bag of powdered sugar to make a large batch, and I find it easier to work with than the store bought. If you have a big mixer (I have a kitchen-aid) it's not hard to make, just a little messy.  

Here's a link to the recipe I use:  http://cakecentral.com/articles/105.  I think it's a lot like working with play-doh.  The cakecentral site has the answer to about any cake decorating question.  That's where I've gained most of my knowledge.

I made my daughter a Cinderella cake using a Cinderella Barbie-type doll a couple years ago.  I baked the cake (skirt) in a Pampered Chef glass mixing bowl (you could use any, just make sure its' oven safe).  Then stuck the doll in and decorated it with fondant.  This isn't the best picture of the cake, but you'll get the idea:






Hope that helps.  Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Whew, off the hook and good news.  The family and most difficult member has agreed to just wear red T shirts with the Incredible logo on the front and black shorts to MNSSHP.

I really just can't make costumes.  I can barely find time to make the customs, but I am lucky to have a job.


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

HAIRBOW MAKERS


what kind of glue do you guys use? I am so sick of getting glue all over my fingers so I was thinking maybe I was doing it wrong?....lol


----------



## MinnieVanMom

There is a group that feeds on just posting and causing problems on this board.  They take joy and pleasure in making rude comments and saying hurtful things.  Truly as sad bunch of people that don't have lives or anything better to do.  I call them trolls and just ignore them.


----------



## emcreative

Okay a WILD day!

Mom2 is right about things coming in 3's!  When you said that I was like, "We only have two! (Draykey being picture of the day at a gaming site- it was FOREVER ago but I just found it today, and then an email from a CNN producer about maybe using an image I posted to an iReport)

Well, then, I have The Husband call out "CNN is on the phone for you!"  It was about a VIDEO I sent in!  She asked me a bunch of questions, and said someone else may be calling us with more, and then they'd let us know if they would use it.

Well I just went and checked the video and now it has an "on CNN" stamp on it!!!!

I can't see where they are using it other than there on the site, but wow, how fun!!

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-318994


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

MinnieVanMom said:


> There is a group that feeds on just posting and causing problems on this board.  They take joy and pleasure in making rude comments and saying hurtful things.  Truly as sad bunch of people that don't have lives or anything better to do.  I call them trolls and just ignore them.



are you talking about this thread or the dis in general?


----------



## 2cutekidz

MouseTriper said:


> Ohhh..and hoping you can still post some close-ups of the way you did that skirt casing thingie-majingie...LOL



Here are the close up pictures.  I like the idea of using bias tape, it would be quicker and easier.






Uncsrunched...






Rightside


----------



## busy mommy

I was on here a few days go asking for help about possibly appliquing on a princess pillowcase.  I decided I needed more practice before tackling such a big applique.  I finished the dress.  I need a few more posts to be able to post the pictures.  I was going to post my daughter in the outfits I've made, but after the previous posts, I guess now you will only get the outfits.  I hope to one day be able to share pictures of my kiddos.   
I am going back to page one to learn how to share pictures.  My husband usually has to upload pictures for me.
Now for three more posts, and then I can share...


----------



## aimeeg

I thought I would share the worlds best sewing secret. 

I am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers. 






I left it BIG on purpose. I hope you can see.


----------



## msumissa

aimeeg said:


> i thought i would share the worlds best sewing secret.
> 
> i am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i left it big on purpose. I hope you can see.





genius!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenjulia

livndisney said:


> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you mean.
> 
> To make a long story short a friend of mine had her cc stolen at WDW. There was a thread about cc issues on another site. Being that I am staying at the resort I went over to check it out. There was another thread about a TR. They were mercilessly making fun of a boutique Mom and customs in general. I even got pulled into because I had posted on another thread about packing for WDW. I very whimsically said how many outfits and bows we were bringing for our 15 day trip- 2 outfits per day per girl= 60 outfits + 2 bows per outfit= 120 bows. I actually brought a suitcase just for bows and honestly they worse sets over again so it was not 120 bows. They had a field day with what a pushy pageant Mom I am. If you know me you know that is not me!
> 
> Now I could have gone over there and said hey listen the girls love dressing up, they love wearing bows and I love sewing for them. I do not make them wear anything they do not want to wear. My youngest asks for her bows first thing in the morning. The suitcase was actually a child's glitter suitcase from the Disney Store. Get a life etc . . .
> 
> *Then I thought the whole purpose of this site is to make fun of others. How sad is that? At least I have a hobby. LOL It was not worth it to try and defend myself. I have a 1000 better things to do than make fun of strangers.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I think this sums it up well. I understand the site is intended to make fun of people. But it is one thing to make fun of my sewing, it is quite another to copy a picture of my child and make rude comments. If I wanted to "go overboard" (which I don't) why in the world should it matter to a stranger? How I dress my child does not affect THEM so what so what is the big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so, so sorry. That is horrible. I don't understand why anyone cares how someone else dresses their child?  I don't understand why people have to be so negative about others. Making fun of others is bullying, not nice, and never appropriate.
> 
> Think about all the people that are impacted positively by the tips and tricks, clothing ideas, etc...that are displayed and discussed on this thread. I know I rarely post but I appreciate everything that I have learned from you ladies and Tom. When I found this thread a year and a half ago, I was so happy that I found a group of ladies that sew for their kids. I know I haven't shared much yet, I should share more often and I get embarrassed. I am just starting to make the clothes for our trip in Dec and have been appreciating everything I have learned from all of you so much.  I learned about YCMT.com, about embroidery machines and machine applique (didn't know anything about that before), shirring, etc...I think my fabric stash has  quadrupled faster than I get anything sewn.
> 
> I am on facebook and I know a couple people from here have "found" me but I really, really am bad at sharing pictures in general, even on my facebook page that is pretty much only close friends and family. I think they have more pictures of my kids on their pages than I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

WDWAtLast said:


> Just back from Hancock's - picked out some halloween fabric for my first Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get started Monday when school starts back!!  FYI - Hancocks will have all of their decorator fabrics 60% off the Sunday and Monday of Labor Day weekend!
> 
> Also, does anyone have any opinions good or bad about the Janome 8077? Hancock's has it on sale for $249.00 right now (down from $349)
> 
> Loving all of the new creations!


I love the witchy fabric, she looks like Miss Madi. If only we had a Hancocks around here.



emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when we really fell in love with THIS Belle is when my middle girl and tomboy, Lizzie, saw her.
> 
> You see, two years ago on our way out of Animal Kingdom, Lizzie broke down into TEARS because her "secret wish" (so secret she didn't tell us even) was to meet Belle, and she hadn't done it.  She was so genuinely brokenhearted that her sisters got their wishes (Hannah had dinner with Cinderella and Emmy got to beat the drum at Pocahontas' show) and she didn't that a CM who was sweeping actually called EVERYWHERE to try to find Belle for us.  (He approached us when he saw Lizzie crying.  His words were "NO ONE cries at Disney World!"  He actually ended up giving her a few pins and she left in smiles.  It was a wonderful moment!)
> 
> But anyway, of course this trip seeing Belle was a moment we could NOT miss.
> 
> I am not sure what all they talked about, but my "growing up way too fast" tomboy was enthralled with Belle!  Then they turn to hug and take the picture, and I see my Lizzie has tears of joy in her eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay at this point I lose it (will also chuck in that it had been a very tiring and stressful day) to see her so happy, so I go up to tell "Belle" thank you for what she has done for my daughter...and we BOTH lose it.  And Belle hugs me like I'm five and you know what, I was fine with it in the moment!  (I also think Belle was trying not to bawl so this helped her too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as we left Lizzie and I are BOTH sobbing happy tears, and then we started laughing at each other, and the magic got us through some pretty tough moments later that evening and the rest of the week.
> 
> LOL SUCH an unflattering picture, and a tad embarrassing, but a wonderful memory.  Thanks for posting that picture and reminding me to share it (since it was one of the few good memories we took from this trip, especially!)



I think that is the same Belle we saw 2 years ago.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

So Miss K's birthday was Sunday I made her this skirt to go with her new Punk look she is going for. She wore it to school today.








Sorry the pic was so blurry they were dancing. 
She is so excited she is getting riding lessons this weekend. She had hopes to get a horse for her birthday but we decided to try lessons first the a horse when she understands the responsability.


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> I thought I would share the worlds best sewing secret.
> 
> I am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left it BIG on purpose. I hope you can see.



SMART!  Can you show a pic of what it looks like before it's stitched in?  And maybe what it looks like underneath the skirt?  I'm trying to figure out what it looks like so I know what to look for when I go to purchase.


----------



## msumissa

Okay, here are the dresses I have been working on...  Nothing yet for Disney, but I will be starting that stuff soon.

Here is the twirl dresses I made for Cheeseburger in Caseville.  Please excuse the bad hair, it was REALLY hot and they had been playing hard with their cousins!  DD2's is a littl log on the straps, but it should be good for next year too






Here is a twirl action shot that DD1 insisted I include!






And finally, here is my first vida, the bottom ruffle is a pink and brown stripe, but the pink is not showing up well.  Also, DD2 is wearing the Molly Peasant Dress that I made for both of them for Cheeseburger as well





I think I put the buttons a little too low, but I will be pairing this with a shirt for school.  I tried tying a knot in it and that worked well too. 

Thank you so much for all of your inspiration.  Especially for the 2 Vida sew alongs, they were really helpful for strap placement, etc. 

Next are 2 more Vida's with appliqued Spartan S's for States home openner!  Hopefully my new machine gets here fast!  At least I have time to cut the fabric!


----------



## msumissa

While I am in my photobucket account, I thought I would show you some of my cakes...

Here is DD1's 4th birthday





And DD2's 1st birthday






DD1's 2nd birthday





Here is 'bad Stitch' for a friend at work






And lastly, a Baby Einstein caterpillar for a first birthday for a friend at work


----------



## aimeeg

revrob said:


> SMART!  Can you show a pic of what it looks like before it's stitched in?  And maybe what it looks like underneath the skirt?  I'm trying to figure out what it looks like so I know what to look for when I go to purchase.



I am charging the camera and then I can take some pics.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

JustcallmeHappy said:


> are you talking about this thread or the dis in general?



The disboard in general.


----------



## tadamom

Hey Leslie........have you shared the math that you used to make the American Girl skirt?  I was going to ask you what size you made your first tier?  And the pink ribbon attached inbetween the tiers...did you just sew that over your gathers?

I really liked what you did with the skirt...I'm thinking about incorporating the same style into a dress for Chef Mickey's with the Minnie Dot and black ribbon.

Thanks!


----------



## busy mommy

I figured out how to get my pictures from my camera to my photobucket account.  My husband will be so proud.  I always make him do anything technical.  Now I have to post a few more times and then I can share the outfits I have made so far for our December trip.  I'm getting there.


----------



## Tink561

msumissa said:


> While I am in my photobucket account, I thought I would show you some of my cakes...
> 
> Here is DD1's 4th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD2's 1st birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD1's 2nd birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 'bad Stitch' for a friend at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a Baby Einstein caterpillar for a first birthday for a friend at work



Those are super cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!

I'm so proud!






Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander






Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> I am charging the camera and then I can take some pics.





HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!



That is SO CUTE!   Great job, Tessa! 

And the muu muu comment just cracked me up!


----------



## HeatherSue

I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.











Here's what I got when I tried to take a picture of the back:





She thought she was very funny!










Closeup of the applique:





Closeup of the trim:





Now I'm working on a Jasmine outfit for Tessa and an Aladdin appliqued t-shirt and little vest thing for Sawyer.  They'll wear them to Akershush (hopefully Jasmine and Aladdin will be there).


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Okay a WILD day!
> 
> Mom2 is right about things coming in 3's!  When you said that I was like, "We only have two! (Draykey being picture of the day at a gaming site- it was FOREVER ago but I just found it today, and then an email from a CNN producer about maybe using an image I posted to an iReport)
> 
> Well, then, I have The Husband call out "CNN is on the phone for you!"  It was about a VIDEO I sent in!  She asked me a bunch of questions, and said someone else may be calling us with more, and then they'd let us know if they would use it.
> 
> Well I just went and checked the video and now it has an "on CNN" stamp on it!!!!
> 
> I can't see where they are using it other than there on the site, but wow, how fun!!
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-318994



It seems like you were due for something really like this!


----------



## woodkins

tadamom said:


> Hey Leslie........have you shared the math that you used to make the American Girl skirt?  I was going to ask you what size you made your first tier?  And the pink ribbon attached inbetween the tiers...did you just sew that over your gathers?
> 
> I really liked what you did with the skirt...I'm thinking about incorporating the same style into a dress for Chef Mickey's with the Minnie Dot and black ribbon.
> 
> Thanks!



No Fair...You stole the idea that I was stealing  I was thinking of Minnie dot with yellow ribbon...great minds think alike!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

tadamom said:


> Hey Leslie........have you shared the math that you used to make the American Girl skirt?  I was going to ask you what size you made your first tier?  And the pink ribbon attached inbetween the tiers...did you just sew that over your gathers?
> 
> I really liked what you did with the skirt...I'm thinking about incorporating the same style into a dress for Chef Mickey's with the Minnie Dot and black ribbon.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks!  I'm about to make the dolls skirt and I will take pictures and do a little tute on how I make the skirt - it's just math.  

I added the tute with photos to my blog 

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/


----------



## tadamom

Thanks Leslie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

Just wanted to let you guys know that I finally got my de-stash going!  WOO!  That was a LOT of work!  It ended up being over 100 pics of fabric 7 blanks that need to go!  My facebook friends can appreciate just how much fabric that was!


----------



## Miz Diz

2cutekidz said:


> This one??  It's one of my favorites!!  It's the same concept for the tiered skirt as the AG Place skirt, very full and no petti under it!!


Did you applique the Mickey head or use an embroidery machine?
Soooo cute!  I love this.




LisaZoe said:


> I also made this Ariel Vida recently.



I would not have the patience to applique all of that.  Beautiful!


----------



## VBAndrea

abc123mom said:


> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved it!
> 
> She also requested a "Nemo dress with no ruffles or frillies" for her birthday. I'm still not 100% sure what constitutes frillies, but she was happy with her simple Nemo dress.


What a great cake!  I only did a little work with fondant once making a putting green on my ds's golf cake (he had a mini golf party).  I think it would be hard to work with to do a cake like yours, but I saw you do a homemade version and I am going to experiment with that.  I love how polished fondant looks on a cake.  And cute nemo sans frillies as well.



mommyof3princess said:


> I have some catching up to do but I had some things to share. Megans first day of third grade today. She has been waiting to wear this dress since she got it for her birthday this summer. I did not make it sadly. Her great grandma bought it. And I keep telling you all that I am working on aprons for my friend. Get ready for lost of Aprons. I made half aprons and full aprons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason when I see her dress I think of gumballs.


Such a cute pic of your third grader.  And sadd you didn't make the dress b/c I wanted to know where you got the fabric from.  I also love your fabric choices for the aprons -- excellent work.





JustcallmeHappy said:


> HAIRBOW MAKERS
> 
> 
> what kind of glue do you guys use? I am so sick of getting glue all over my fingers so I was thinking maybe I was doing it wrong?....lol


I use hot glue, but I also actually hand sew a lot of the pieces.  I highly dislike making hair bows, though love ones that coordinate with outfits.



emcreative said:


> Okay a WILD day!
> 
> Mom2 is right about things coming in 3's!  When you said that I was like, "We only have two! (Draykey being picture of the day at a gaming site- it was FOREVER ago but I just found it today, and then an email from a CNN producer about maybe using an image I posted to an iReport)
> 
> Well, then, I have The Husband call out "CNN is on the phone for you!"  It was about a VIDEO I sent in!  She asked me a bunch of questions, and said someone else may be calling us with more, and then they'd let us know if they would use it.
> 
> Well I just went and checked the video and now it has an "on CNN" stamp on it!!!!
> 
> I can't see where they are using it other than there on the site, but wow, how fun!!


WooHoo!  Congrats on the sudden recognition of your talent!  How exciting for you.  Do they all know you now sew as well?



busy mommy said:


> I was on here a few days go asking for help about possibly appliquing on a princess pillowcase.  I decided I needed more practice before tackling such a big applique.  I finished the dress.  I need a few more posts to be able to post the pictures.  I was going to post my daughter in the outfits I've made, but after the previous posts, I guess now you will only get the outfits.  I hope to one day be able to share pictures of my kiddos.
> I am going back to page one to learn how to share pictures.  My husband usually has to upload pictures for me.
> Now for three more posts, and then I can share...


I can't wait to see the pics.  All you have to do is a post telling us a little bit about yourself and then a second post about your upcoming trip -- what dates and where arre you staying (I think we may be going around the same time).



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would share the worlds best sewing secret.
> 
> I am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left it BIG on purpose. I hope you can see.


  I think I know what you are talking about -- and how incredibly smart of you to think of using those in dress making!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> So Miss K's birthday was Sunday I made her this skirt to go with her new Punk look she is going for. She wore it to school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic was so blurry they were dancing.
> She is so excited she is getting riding lessons this weekend. She had hopes to get a horse for her birthday but we decided to try lessons first the a horse when she understands the responsability.


Looks great!  My dd and ds took riding lessons last year.  Sadly we can't currently afford them, but both kids loved them.  I am not the least bit interested in ever letting dd own a horse,but I would consider letting her lease one.



msumissa said:


> Okay, here are the dresses I have been working on...  Nothing yet for Disney, but I will be starting that stuff soon.
> 
> Here is the twirl dresses I made for Cheeseburger in Caseville.  Please excuse the bad hair, it was REALLY hot and they had been playing hard with their cousins!  DD2's is a littl log on the straps, but it should be good for next year too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is my first vida, the bottom ruffle is a pink and brown stripe, but the pink is not showing up well.  Also, DD2 is wearing the Molly Peasant Dress that I made for both of them for Cheeseburger as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I put the buttons a little too low, but I will be pairing this with a shirt for school.  I tried tying a knot in it and that worked well too.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your inspiration.  Especially for the 2 Vida sew alongs, they were really helpful for strap placement, etc.
> 
> Next are 2 more Vida's with appliqued Spartan S's for States home openner!  Hopefully my new machine gets here fast!  At least I have time to cut the fabric!


I love that twirl dress pattern -- I thought it was pretty easy to make and turned out so cute and is so fun to twirl in.  I think I made my straps a hair too long as well, and I was originally worried they'd be too short!

I also adore your Vida.  I must get myself that pattern so I can start practicing!



msumissa said:


> While I am in my photobucket account, I thought I would show you some of my cakes...
> 
> Here is DD1's 4th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a Baby Einstein caterpillar for a first birthday for a friend at work


Thanks ever so much for posting the castle   My dd saw it and now wants me to make one for her tomorrow for her "fake birthday" -- her words, not mine.  We also had to sing all the princesses names -- three times.  And your caterpillar is really cute -- I never saw one trailing down a tiered cake -- it's adorable!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!



Tessa did a fabulous job!  But more than I adore her creation I adore Tessa's eyes in that first photo -- stunning!


HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got when I tried to take a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was very funny!
> 
> Closeup of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on a Jasmine outfit for Tessa and an Aladdin appliqued t-shirt and little vest thing for Sawyer.  They'll wear them to Akershush (hopefully Jasmine and Aladdin will be there).


That is fabulous!  I think those have to be some of the most amazing designs I've ever seen.  She looks so pretty in the outfit too - she will be a hit at 1900PF!


----------



## msumissa

JustcallmeHappy said:


> HAIRBOW MAKERS
> 
> 
> what kind of glue do you guys use? I am so sick of getting glue all over my fingers so I was thinking maybe I was doing it wrong?....lol




I use a glue gun and can not count the number of times I have burned the HECK out of my fingers!  My DH laughs at me and says that it's not crafting unless someone burns something!


----------



## msumissa

HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cute!  The top is very interesting!


----------



## Mirb1214

revrob said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I finally got my de-stash going!  WOO!  That was a LOT of work!  It ended up being over 100 pics of fabric 7 blanks that need to go!  My facebook friends can appreciate just how much fabric that was!



AGH!!!  I was too late!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are now thinking of a take on the Incredibles.  Just red t shirts with the iron on logo on black shorts.  Ok, it is not spectacular but in Florida late Sept. it would be easy to wear.


I think those would be a great idea!


livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.


I am sorry to hear about this.  It is extremely inappropriate for anyone to post photos of a child without their parents permission/knowledge.  Thank you for letting us know about this issue.


aimeeg said:


> I understand what you mean.
> 
> To make a long story short a friend of mine had her cc stolen at WDW. There was a thread about cc issues on another site. Being that I am staying at the resort I went over to check it out. There was another thread about a TR. They were mercilessly making fun of a boutique Mom and customs in general. I even got pulled into because I had posted on another thread about packing for WDW. I very whimsically said how many outfits and bows we were bringing for our 15 day trip- 2 outfits per day per girl= 60 outfits + 2 bows per outfit= 120 bows. I actually brought a suitcase just for bows and honestly they worse sets over again so it was not 120 bows. They had a field day with what a pushy pageant Mom I am. If you know me you know that is not me!
> 
> Now I could have gone over there and said hey listen the girls love dressing up, they love wearing bows and I love sewing for them. I do not make them wear anything they do not want to wear. My youngest asks for her bows first thing in the morning. The suitcase was actually a child's glitter suitcase from the Disney Store. Get a life etc . . .
> 
> Then I thought the whole purpose of this site is to make fun of others. How sad is that? At least I have a hobby. LOL It was not worth it to try and defend myself. I have a 1000 better things to do than make fun of strangers.


You are a very talented seamstress.  I think some people need to find something better to do with themselves than to worry about what clothes a child is wearing.  In other words they should "Mind your own business!"


VBAndrea said:


> This is the cake I made for my friend's daughter.  Her birthday party was at the botanical gardens.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out and tons of the staff at the gardens came by to see the cake, so it seemed to be a hit.  Also, my friend was well enough yesterday that she made it to the party, so thanks for all the prayers for her and the well wishes.  I can't say it was fun transporting the cake -- it weighed alot and I was so worried it would get ruined.  I cut a box to fit it in and covered the box with saran wrap, and put my car a/c on as low as it would go (thankfully it was only in the upper 80's yesterday so it survived the heat).
> 
> Now once I get my house cleaned (which I anticipate will take all day) I can get back to sewing.


That cake turned out so cute!! So glad to hear she was able to make it to the party.  I will keep her in my prayers.


abc123mom said:


> livndisney - I'm so sorry to hear about what happened with your pictures.  It really makes you wonder what's wrong with some people
> 
> Also sorry to hear about all the other picture troubles.  I tend to be a little paranoid and only post my kids pictures on facebook.  Even that makes me a little nervous, but it's a great way to keep all our relatives who live far away up to date on the kids.
> 
> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved it!
> 
> She also requested a "Nemo dress with no ruffles or frillies" for her birthday. I'm still not 100% sure what constitutes frillies, but she was happy with her simple Nemo dress.


That cake is adorable!! I love the Nemo Dress, I also have a daughter who does not like frillies,  I am very tempted to make her one Simply Sweet dress for our upcoming trip.


mommyof3princess said:


> I have some catching up to do but I had some things to share. Megans first day of third grade today. She has been waiting to wear this dress since she got it for her birthday this summer. I did not make it sadly. Her great grandma bought it. And I keep telling you all that I am working on aprons for my friend. Get ready for lost of Aprons. I made half aprons and full aprons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason when I see her dress I think of gumballs.


Very pretty dress and I love the aprons!  My Daughter is in Third Grade too, she is loving it so far. 


stephie1012 said:


> so since im now sewing some stuff for the trip i need to change my needle in the machine, its a singer i bought at joanns...last time i changed it, i had to have dh use the plyers to get the thing loosened...is this normal? i tried the other night on my own and couldnt get it bc it was soooooo tight...should we not tighten it as much when replacing?
> 
> i did manage to applique 2 ****s for the kids bday party, but i forgot to take pics lol i do have pics of our mickey cake, what fun that was to make lol
> we told DD about the trip at her and her brothers bday party, i caught her playing with her dolls today telling them over and over again that shes going to disney world lol


I haven't ever needed to use plyers to change the needle.  I don't think you should tighten it that much.  I do use a tiny screwdriver to tighten it and loosen it.  Pliers might be helpful to hold the needle in place while tightening it.  (*I have a hard time holding the needle in place)


abc123mom said:


> I make my own marshmallow fondant.  It's A LOT cheaper to make, pretty much the cost of a bag of marshmallows and a bag of powdered sugar to make a large batch, and I find it easier to work with than the store bought. If you have a big mixer (I have a kitchen-aid) it's not hard to make, just a little messy.
> 
> Here's a link to the recipe I use:  http://cakecentral.com/articles/105.  I think it's a lot like working with play-doh.  The cakecentral site has the answer to about any cake decorating question.  That's where I've gained most of my knowledge.
> 
> I made my daughter a Cinderella cake using a Cinderella Barbie-type doll a couple years ago.  I baked the cake (skirt) in a Pampered Chef glass mixing bowl (you could use any, just make sure its' oven safe).  Then stuck the doll in and decorated it with fondant.  This isn't the best picture of the cake, but you'll get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.  Any other questions, feel free to ask.


I love the way the skirt looks made out of Fondant!  Very pretty!


aimeeg said:


> I thought I would share the worlds best sewing secret.
> 
> I am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers.
> 
> I left it BIG on purpose. I hope you can see.


Great Idea!!!  Is that stuff sold "by the yard" Or on the notions wall?


msumissa said:


> While I am in my photobucket account, I thought I would show you some of my cakes...
> 
> Here is DD1's 4th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD2's 1st birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD1's 2nd birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 'bad Stitch' for a friend at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a Baby Einstein caterpillar for a first birthday for a friend at work


I love all of these cakes too!  You are all so talented at decorating cakes!
I made DS a pirate ship cake. . . thankfully there are very few pictures of it...


HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!


Great job on your first project Tessa!! Your Doll looks Adorable!


HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got when I tried to take a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on a Jasmine outfit for Tessa and an Aladdin appliqued t-shirt and little vest thing for Sawyer.  They'll wear them to Akershush (hopefully Jasmine and Aladdin will be there).



Very pretty!  I love the trim you used. That outfit is beautiful.


----------



## disneymomof1

Well, just had to say I am so proud of myself, I appliqued !!!!  I just did two practice Mickey heads on an old t-shirt, but I think they turned out ok and my DD likes them so, I think I will try one on a real project. I really just wanted to purchase some from fellow disboutiquers, but I have been off for two months(broken ankle), no paycheck and state disability has not even been approved yet and I go back to work next week So money is scarce and I need to save every penny for our trip.  Anyway it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, thank you heathersue for the wonderful tutorial.  Well we are getting close to our trip. And I have a few more projects to finish, AK dress, Crystal Palace pooh dress and denim skirt for Hoop Dee Doo.  So please enjoy my latest creation a princess dress for Princess Breakfast at Epcot.  It is a Simply Sweet with ruffled sleeves.








She wanted a picture next to spongebob on the tv.












This is a charmy euro skirt from youcanmakethis in Mary Engelbreit fabric.  I love charm packs and these are so easy and my DD loves them. We took this pic this weekend at my mom's house in Ocean City, NJ, couldn't go in the water because of Hurricane Bill, so we went to a pottery painting place and shell museum.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So Miss K's birthday was Sunday I made her this skirt to go with her new Punk look she is going for. She wore it to school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so excited she is getting riding lessons this weekend. She had hopes to get a horse for her birthday but we decided to try lessons first the a horse when she understands the responsability.


That skirt is really cute!  Good luck with the riding lessons.


msumissa said:


> Okay, here are the dresses I have been working on...  Nothing yet for Disney, but I will be starting that stuff soon.
> 
> Here is the twirl dresses I made for Cheeseburger in Caseville.  Please excuse the bad hair, it was REALLY hot and they had been playing hard with their cousins!  DD2's is a littl log on the straps, but it should be good for next year too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a twirl action shot that DD1 insisted I include!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is my first vida, the bottom ruffle is a pink and brown stripe, but the pink is not showing up well.  Also, DD2 is wearing the Molly Peasant Dress that I made for both of them for Cheeseburger as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I put the buttons a little too low, but I will be pairing this with a shirt for school.  I tried tying a knot in it and that worked well too.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your inspiration.  Especially for the 2 Vida sew alongs, they were really helpful for strap placement, etc.
> 
> Next are 2 more Vida's with appliqued Spartan S's for States home openner!  Hopefully my new machine gets here fast!  At least I have time to cut the fabric!


I love the dresses, your DD's are adorable 
But what is Cheeseburger in Caseville?


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are now thinking of a take on the Incredibles.  Just red t shirts with the iron on logo on black shorts.  Ok, it is not spectacular but in Florida late Sept. it would be easy to wear.



April - you are so right! And dont worry, you will be recognized by cast members without a huge costume. Last year Bill and I went as Philadelphia Eagles fans - we had on green shirts with iron ons with mickey with  an eagles jersey on - and the cast members really looked at them and called us sports fans - and people asked us where we bought them all night long - lol!!!



disneymomof1 said:


> Well, just had to say I am so proud of myself, I appliqued !!!!  I just did two practice Mickey heads on an old t-shirt, but I think they turned out ok and my DD likes them so, I think I will try one on a real project. I really just wanted to purchase some from fellow disboutiquers, but I have been off for two months(broken ankle), no paycheck and state disability has not even been approved yet and I go back to work next week So money is scarce and I need to save every penny for our trip.  Anyway it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, thank you heathersue for the wonderful tutorial.  Well we are getting close to our trip. And I have a few more projects to finish, AK dress, Crystal Palace pooh dress and denim skirt for Hoop Dee Doo.  So please enjoy my latest creation a princess dress for Princess Breakfast at Epcot.  It is a Simply Sweet with ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a picture next to spongebob on the tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a charmy euro skirt from youcanmakethis in Mary Engelbreit fabric.  I love charm packs and these are so easy and my DD loves them. We took this pic this weekend at my mom's house in Ocean City, NJ, couldn't go in the water because of Hurricane Bill, so we went to a pottery painting place and shell museum.



You did GREAT!! I love your shirt and your outfits too!! Your daughter is adorable!! 

We didnt go down to OC this weekend because of the storm -  hope to be there this weekend though!!!! Wonder if the water is still warm or if the "Bill" sent the cold water in!!!  or jellyfish


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

MinnieVanMom said:


> The disboard in general.



oh



msumissa said:


> I use a glue gun and can not count the number of times I have burned the HECK out of my fingers!  My DH laughs at me and says that it's not crafting unless someone burns something!



So I see you and another person on here use hot glue guns, is there any brand of them that work better than others? I will either have to order it online of drive 30 miles away just to get one 


Thanks


----------



## muffinstuffin

You guys have some amazing talent.  I have been looking at all the fun customs admiring your work again for hours.   I am even going to attempt to make a few before our trip in Sept. (with lots of help from my mom)

Can someone point me to the awesome bow making tutorial that I am almost positive I found a while back on one of the Disboutiquers threads.  I have been searching for hours and can't find it and if I actually plan to make anything I need to get busy and stop surfing the net.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## msumissa

For those wondering what Cheeseburger in Caseville is...

Basically 10 days of Jimmy Buffet and all things Key West insanity!

Caseville is a VERY small town in the thumb of Michigan.  It is a farming community.  It also has a large weekend population because it is right on Lake Huron and has beautiful sandy beaches.  I grew up going there when I was a kid, my parents had a place at Oak Beach, 9 miles north of Caseville.  

Cheeseburger brings in thousands of people... for the parade (Parade of Fools) this year, they estimated about 70,000 people lined the 1 mile stretch of town.  There is hat making and all kinds of activities throughout the week.  Each night a couple of bands play and they get some really good people playing.

My DH's mom moved up when she remarried.  It has been fun for me, since this is where I went EVERY.WEEKEND in the summer of my childhood.

If you get really curious, google Cheeseburger in Caseville to see some of the nuttiness.


----------



## revrob

Mirb1214 said:


> AGH!!!  I was too late!!!



The album is still up!  There are still fabrics unspoken for!


----------



## aimeeg

billwendy said:


> April - you are so right! And dont worry, you will be recognized by cast members without a huge costume. Last year Bill and I went as Philadelphia Eagles fans - we had on green shirts with iron ons with mickey with  an eagles jersey on - and the cast members really looked at them and called us sports fans - and people asked us where we bought them all night long - lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You did GREAT!! I love your shirt and your outfits too!! Your daughter is adorable!!
> 
> We didnt go down to OC this weekend because of the storm -  hope to be there this weekend though!!!! Wonder if the water is still warm or if the "Bill" sent the cold water in!!!  or jellyfish



We went to OC MD on Friday. OMG the current was so strong. I do not remember a rip tide like that any time we have been to the beach.


----------



## Tweevil

HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got when I tried to take a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was very funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on a Jasmine outfit for Tessa and an Aladdin appliqued t-shirt and little vest thing for Sawyer.  They'll wear them to Akershush (hopefully Jasmine and Aladdin will be there).



Wow Heather!  This is just tooo cute!  What size is your hoop?


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> FYI to all who post pictures.
> 
> It has come to my attention that pictures posted here have been copied and posted on other sites. (Some of those pictures were used to make fun of my child).  Also there is something called "boardtracker" that copies our pictures to another site as does google.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be posting pics of my child on here anymore.


Unbelievable!  I just don't get people.




VBAndrea said:


> This is the cake I made for my friend's daughter.  Her birthday party was at the botanical gardens.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out and tons of the staff at the gardens came by to see the cake, so it seemed to be a hit.  Also, my friend was well enough yesterday that she made it to the party, so thanks for all the prayers for her and the well wishes.  I can't say it was fun transporting the cake -- it weighed alot and I was so worried it would get ruined.  I cut a box to fit it in and covered the box with saran wrap, and put my car a/c on as low as it would go (thankfully it was only in the upper 80's yesterday so it survived the heat).
> 
> Now once I get my house cleaned (which I anticipate will take all day) I can get back to sewing.


Love the cake!  Continued prayers for your friend.



abc123mom said:


> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved it!
> 
> She also requested a "Nemo dress with no ruffles or frillies" for her birthday. I'm still not 100% sure what constitutes frillies,  but she was happy with her simple Nemo dress.


That cake is so cool!  Love the Nemo dress too!



mommyof3princess said:


> I have some catching up to do but I had some things to share. Megans first day of third grade today. She has been waiting to wear this dress since she got it for her birthday this summer. I did not make it sadly. Her great grandma bought it. And I keep telling you all that I am working on aprons for my friend. Get ready for lost of Aprons. I made half aprons and full aprons.


What a cute dress!  Love all your aprons too!



msumissa said:


> Okay, here are the dresses I have been working on...  Nothing yet for Disney, but I will be starting that stuff soon.
> 
> Here is the twirl dresses I made for Cheeseburger in Caseville.  Please excuse the bad hair, it was REALLY hot and they had been playing hard with their cousins!  DD2's is a littl log on the straps, but it should be good for next year too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is my first vida, the bottom ruffle is a pink and brown stripe, but the pink is not showing up well.  Also, DD2 is wearing the Molly Peasant Dress that I made for both of them for Cheeseburger as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I put the buttons a little too low, but I will be pairing this with a shirt for school.  I tried tying a knot in it and that worked well too.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your inspiration.  Especially for the 2 Vida sew alongs, they were really helpful for strap placement, etc.
> 
> Next are 2 more Vida's with appliqued Spartan S's for States home openner!  Hopefully my new machine gets here fast!  At least I have time to cut the fabric!


Those are great!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!


Cute!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.


So beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Miz Diz said:


> Did you applique the Mickey head or use an embroidery machine?
> Soooo cute!  I love this.!



Thanks!!  All of my appliques are done "by hand" on my regular sewing machine.


----------



## MouseTriper

2cutekidz said:


> Here are the close up pictures.  I like the idea of using bias tape, it would be quicker and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncsrunched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightside


 Ohh thank you so much for these pictures!!!  That totally makes sense now!!!  Thank you!!!  Thank you!!!



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would share the worlds best sewing secret.
> 
> I am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left it BIG on purpose. I hope you can see.


Ohhhh that sounds awesome too!!!!  Thank you!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!  I'm about to make the dolls skirt and I will take pictures and do a little tute on how I make the skirt - it's just math.
> 
> I make the yoke/waistband 1.5Xthe waist measurement.  Then each tier is double the tier above it.  So, if you DD has a 20 inch waist, here are the masurements (for the AG skirt each tier was 4inches wide, but you can make them whatever measurement ot the length you want.
> 
> I had 3 tiers + the waistband/yoke:
> 
> waistband 8X30 (this will be folded in half lengthwise.)
> tier1 4X60
> tier2 4X120
> tier3 4X240
> 
> I worked with 30X4 inch strips.  Sew all your strips together to get your tiers (tier1 had two strips, tier2 had four and tier3 had eight)
> 
> gather your now reaaaaaly long bottom tier so it is half it's original length and matches up to tier2.  Pin, and attatch.  Press the seam up.  Pin your ribbon so it is even with the seam of the 2 tiers.  I didn't put the ribbon over thegathers.  Stitch it along the length using an edge stitch, as close to an edge as you can.  Turn it around and stitch the other edge of ribbon - take the pins out as you go this time, don't stitch over them.  Your ribbon wil lay much nicer if you take the pins out as you go.
> 
> Repeat with the next tiers,
> 
> For the waistband, I fold the youke in half lengthwise and press.  I make a casing 1inch from the top and insert my elastic - secure it at one end, but don't pull it all the way through.
> 
> Gather your 3 tiers (that are now all together) so it is the same length as your waistband.  Pin, attatch and press the seam up - attatch the ribbon the same as you did on the bottom tiers.
> 
> Now, pull the elastic throught to the end of the waistband and stitch to secure it.  Pin your side seams (right sides together) and stitch the seam.  Press your seam, and  all done!!
> 
> Instead of attatching this to a waistband, you can attatch it to a bodice and have a full twirl skirt too!


Ohh I gotta try this too..thanks!!!


----------



## aimeeg

I thought I would post a picture of Lisa's fantastic Alice dress. My DD went to her Kindergarten orientation today. I am not sure where the last five years went.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> I thought I would post a picture of Lisa's fantastic Alice dress. My DD went to her Kindergarten orientation today. I am not sure where the last five years went.



Aimee, Hannah looks adorable in that dress!


----------



## DisneyKings

Tink561 said:


>



gorgeous!



lovesdumbo said:


> Great photos!  Love all the outfits!  Yikes about your stroller and the reaction!



thanks!



2cutekidz said:


> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your girls are so cute!! I love all their outfits! And, did I read that right? Her child threw up on your stroller and she accused you of spilling a drink? Uck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!  Yes, her child threw up on my stroller & she very loudly accused me of spilling a drink out of my stroller on her foot--more than once.  The dad never corrected her either & he had it all down his back so he had to know what it was!  I didn't know until the lights came on & my DH told me what it was.  The mom just was grumpy toward some other people & rushed off the bus.  I had to tell the bus driver so it could get cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, your girls looked adorable in all their outfits!!  So cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I lost a few quotes & am still a few pages behind.
> 
> Marah--such a great story, I'm glad you shared!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!



I can't believe she didn't call me!!! That is amazing!!! Great job Tessa!!! I love it!   

And, just to clarify, that is not a fake American Girl doll, it's a Just Pretend doll. They are there own little category of 18" dolls.  

First Samantha, now this.  I should call dolly social services on you!  (for the misclasification of poor little Jayda/Sarah/ Alamander, what the heck is Alamander????? Is that like Salamnder???)



HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got when I tried to take a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was very funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on a Jasmine outfit for Tessa and an Aladdin appliqued t-shirt and little vest thing for Sawyer.  They'll wear them to Akershush (hopefully Jasmine and Aladdin will be there).



Oh Heather!!! My goodness gracious! How gorgeous is this!!! Wowza!! I better get busy with the girls' outfits! 

I didn't think you were doing Akershush? 



I'm sorry, I had intended to make one big ole multiquote with comments and everthing, but I got too tired!!  Just konw that I loved everything posted!!! Such amazing creations!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> There's plenty of time to plan a December trip!  We decided before our last trip that we wanted to go 3 weeks before we left.  And it was an AMAZING trip!  You can do it!  I agree, Christmas at Disney would be really magical!
> 
> I don't think Hannah is too young at all!  We started taking Ethan when he was 18 months old and he has been every year (at least once a year) since then.  AbbyGrace went for the first time just two weeks after she got home - she was 3 1/2 and didn't speak English - and she STILL LOVED it!
> 
> I hope your visit with your sister goes well!  And I hope you enjoy sewing up your new dress (and I hope I have some fabric that will work for your trip!)


My visit went great. Thanks for the well wishing. 
My big thing is that Hannah has outgrown most of her customs from last years trip with my parents. I'd HAVE to make customs for the trip. I think that will be the funnest part for me.. lol Well.. I guess I'll change my mind once I get to DW and see Hannah there. 
One big thing I am thinking about too is that we probably won't go every year or even every other year like most of you do. I really want to get the most bang for my buck. Do you get what I mean? I'm wondering what age she will enjoy it the most because it will probably either be this year or next year. I'm hoping my DH gets sucked in and wants to go again, but I don't know. He keeps saying we won't be going back. 



emcreative said:


> Your daughters look ADORABLE!!
> 
> Okay I think we saw the same Belle and we really really loved her!
> 
> Here she is "twirling" with Hannah:


I love this pic!
I accidentally deleted Lizzie's picture, but that story was so touching. Thanks for sharing Marah!



phins_jazy said:


> I say go in December!  That's when I'm going.  I'm waiting to start real planning until the hours come out.  Hopefully by the 1st the hours will be posted.  Then I'll have to get busy making outfits.  Free dining is until the 17th.  If you start your trip on the 17th you get it for the remainder of your trip as well.  Unfortunately our trip doesn't start until the 22.


Thanks for the info. I'd love to go in December. I'll let you guys know when we decide.



minnie2 said:


> I do it the traditional way then overcast together before topstitching.
> 
> Hum I wonder which serger can ruffle????


My serger can ruffle. It has a ruffling foot that makes it ruffle even more. I use the differential feed on it to gather the fabric. It does not make pleats like a ruffling foot does though. It gathers more like the look of by hand gathering.



Tink561 said:


> T


Simply stunning! I love it. I think it is just perfect.. much better than any store bought dress imo!




Stephres said:


> Love the BBB pictures! Sooo cute.
> 
> So I find this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like somone's foot but I can find the body!
> 
> I immediately zero in on the guilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's not talking!
> 
> I think I will be forced to destroy the evidence before Megan gets home. I really cannot find an animal without a foot any where!


Haha.. that was too funny. Glad to know you found that poor plush friends other parts!



2cutekidz said:


>


That is so pretty! You must have so much patience to do all those little letters. I love the way she crossed her little feet to pose. 



LisaZoe said:


>


Love these sets. Ariel is amazing. I'm thinking of trying something really big on the scale of that Pooh set. It would seem like it would be easier than the size of Ariel. 



2cutekidz said:


>


Love this set. You have such a knack for picking out fabrics.




abc123mom said:


>


That cake is sooo pretty. It looks really well done.
The Nemo dress is really cute too. Love the Nemo fabric.



mommyof3princess said:


> I have some catching up to do but I had some things to share. Megans first day of third grade today. She has been waiting to wear this dress since she got it for her birthday this summer. I did not make it sadly. Her great grandma bought it. And I keep telling you all that I am working on aprons for my friend. Get ready for lost of Aprons. I made half aprons and full aprons.


That dress does make me think of gumballs. She looks so cute in it!
Do you bake alot??? 
Love the aprons. The patchworks are my favorites.



emcreative said:


> Okay a WILD day!
> 
> Mom2 is right about things coming in 3's!  When you said that I was like, "We only have two! (Draykey being picture of the day at a gaming site- it was FOREVER ago but I just found it today, and then an email from a CNN producer about maybe using an image I posted to an iReport)
> 
> Well, then, I have The Husband call out "CNN is on the phone for you!"  It was about a VIDEO I sent in!  She asked me a bunch of questions, and said someone else may be calling us with more, and then they'd let us know if they would use it.
> 
> Well I just went and checked the video and now it has an "on CNN" stamp on it!!!!
> 
> I can't see where they are using it other than there on the site, but wow, how fun!!
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-318994


So she just cried on the whole ride?? THey don't stop to let them off?? LOL.. gosh I'd have a nervous break down. I'm not sure if I am ready for DW. That is so cool for you though!




aimeeg said:


>


I love that dress. sooo pretty!
I used that stuff in my curtains in my living room. Sure made the job alot easier. 



Jenjulia said:


> *  I think they have more pictures of my kids on their pages than I do. *


Gosh.. I hear ya. I hate when I send someone a picture of my DD in an email and they think it gives them permission to share it with the world. I even have a relative that uploaded videos of my DD to her public myspace account. I was irate. I just feel like that is the kind of thing you ask someone about before you do.



msumissa said:


>


THat vida is adorable! Your DD's must be so happy in their new clothes!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!


Great job Tessa! I used to sew clothes for my dolls when I was your age too. I've been sewing ever since!
Muu Muus are all the rage huh?..... As long as it doesn't travel into mommie wear I'm okay with that!



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would post a picture of Lisa's fantastic Alice dress. My DD went to her Kindergarten orientation today. I am not sure where the last five years went.


Gorgeous!!!!! She looks so beautiful in that. Her shoes are perfect too.

*HeatherSue* - I missed quoting that gorgeous outfit somehow, but it is stunning!!! Definitely one of my favorites ever. I really adore it!!


----------



## PixieDust32

OMG! I love sewing and making stuff for my kids.


----------



## VBAndrea

disneymomof1 said:


> Well, just had to say I am so proud of myself, I appliqued !!!!  I just did two practice Mickey heads on an old t-shirt, but I think they turned out ok and my DD likes them so, I think I will try one on a real project. I really just wanted to purchase some from fellow disboutiquers, but I have been off for two months(broken ankle), no paycheck and state disability has not even been approved yet and I go back to work next week So money is scarce and I need to save every penny for our trip.  Anyway it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, thank you heathersue for the wonderful tutorial.  Well we are getting close to our trip. And I have a few more projects to finish, AK dress, Crystal Palace pooh dress and denim skirt for Hoop Dee Doo.  So please enjoy my latest creation a princess dress for Princess Breakfast at Epcot.  It is a Simply Sweet with ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a picture next to spongebob on the tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a charmy euro skirt from youcanmakethis in Mary Engelbreit fabric.  I love charm packs and these are so easy and my DD loves them. We took this pic this weekend at my mom's house in Ocean City, NJ, couldn't go in the water because of Hurricane Bill, so we went to a pottery painting place and shell museum.


Your Simply Sweet turned out so nice.  I love the Cinderella applique on it.  I haven't officially tried an applique yet, but I'm going to pull out a stained t-shirt to practice on as well.  I just wish I had a stained kids shirt in the spot I want to put an applique in case it actually turns out!



muffinstuffin said:


> You guys have some amazing talent.  I have been looking at all the fun customs admiring your work again for hours.   I am even going to attempt to make a few before our trip in Sept. (with lots of help from my mom)
> 
> Can someone point me to the awesome bow making tutorial that I am almost positive I found a while back on one of the Disboutiquers threads.  I have been searching for hours and can't find it and if I actually plan to make anything I need to get busy and stop surfing the net.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Here is a one with pretty decent pictures -- and once you master this you can embellish and improvise to do ones the way you'd like:
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/boutique_bow.html



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would post a picture of Lisa's fantastic Alice dress. My DD went to her Kindergarten orientation today. I am not sure where the last five years went.


She looks awesome in it!  I think I'd wear a Lisa Zoe every day if I could!  My dd starts K this year too, but for us it's not a big deal b/c she's Montessori and is the same class she was last year.  I was actually hoping she'd get advanced to the next class as her former teacher now has moved to that class (1st thru 3rd grade) but that class is always packed full so I didn't even bother to ask.  Likewise, I'm not big on advancing and my sole purpose would have been to retain the awesome teacher.  My ds will have him though   At least you know Hannah will be the best dressed in K!

As far as me, I was supposed to get my cleaning all finshed yesterday so I could sew today, but no surprise, that didn't happen.  As I was wiping down baseboards I couldn't take it anymore and decided they must be apinted now (it has been on my to do list since the fall).  I got the hallway and foyer done yesterday as they needed it the most.  Kitchen and DR are next and the pantry door is in dire need of a fresh coat of paint as well.  We had rented our house out when we were in RI for two years and when we moved back in the fall we got all the walls repainted and tile redone, but I still have so much more to do to freshen things up.  I also have a dh who isn't home, so I'm in charge of all the yard work (oh wait, I do that anyway even when he's here) and child care as well.  I'll muttle through.  He does come home late Friday, but we are going to try to do fun things with the kids on the weekend.  I added up my dh's presence at home, and between July 09 and July 10 he will be home 11 out of 52 weeks.  And for one of those 11 weeks he will actually have vacation so we can go to Disney!

On my agenda this week is to also find ds some inexpensive denim shorts on sale.  Why oh why Target doesn't put theirs on clearance I'll never know.  I want to applique them and I want cheap shorts since a)I've never appliqued before and may ruin them and b) it will make the shorts way less versatile (though I'm appliqueing them with Thomas so he'll want to wear them every day).  I can't believe my 7 year old is still so infatuated with Thomas.  All he wants to do at Disney is ride the trains.

ETA:  I just ordered my Vida Pattern!  I am soooo excited!  Ok, off to finish cleaning now and catch up on laundry....


----------



## busy mommy

[

I can't wait to see the pics.  All you have to do is a post telling us a little bit about yourself and then a second post about your upcoming trip -- what dates and where arre you staying (I think we may be going around the same time).

A little about me... I have been a stay at home mom since my oldest was born, eleven years now.  My days pretty much involve taking the kids wherever they need to go.  My kids are Abbie, Gray, and Maddie.  They are great kids.  And I have a wonderful dh, Tim.  We recently celebrated our fifteenth anniversary.  Oh yeah, my name is Jamie.
Next post will be about our trip, so I can get these pictures up.


----------



## busy mommy

We will be at Disney Dec. 5th thru 12th.  We have decided to stay at the campgrounds this year.  We've never camped at Disney, so we thought we would try it.   
Now, I am on my way to photobucket to get my pictures.  If I mess something up, I'm sorry.  I will try to get them up correctly.


----------



## Rymer

Hey Ladies
has anyone ever made the carla simply sweet reversable? I was thinking of making one side tinkerbell and the other ariel for when we go to Pixie Hollow and ariel's grotto.  figured I could just switch around her dress.  wondering if this would be difficult? I want to cut down on the amt of outfits I have to bring! LOL! thanks ladies.
Amy


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymomof1 said:


>


Great job on the appliques!!  It's so much fun to come up with new stuff once you get the hang of it!  You'll start seeing every picture as an applique.  Or, is that just me?.....  The Simply sweet looks adorable.  Your top stitching looks perfect on it!  I also love the patchwork skirt.  The fabrics are perfect!



msumissa said:


> For those wondering what Cheeseburger in Caseville is...
> 
> Basically 10 days of Jimmy Buffet and all things Key West insanity!
> 
> Caseville is a VERY small town in the thumb of Michigan.  It is a farming community.  It also has a large weekend population because it is right on Lake Huron and has beautiful sandy beaches.  I grew up going there when I was a kid, my parents had a place at Oak Beach, 9 miles north of Caseville.
> 
> Cheeseburger brings in thousands of people... for the parade (Parade of Fools) this year, they estimated about 70,000 people lined the 1 mile stretch of town.  There is hat making and all kinds of activities throughout the week.  Each night a couple of bands play and they get some really good people playing.
> 
> My DH's mom moved up when she remarried.  It has been fun for me, since this is where I went EVERY.WEEKEND in the summer of my childhood.
> 
> If you get really curious, google Cheeseburger in Caseville to see some of the nuttiness.


I live 4 hours away from Caseville, near Kalamazoo, and I've never heard of it, or the festival!  I say we should all copy someone's outfit to wear and go to CASEville!  



aimeeg said:


>


She looks adorable!  That first day of kindergarten is hard for mommies!   When does she start?  

I'm thinking this year is going to be really hard for both me and Tessa because she had 1/2 day kindergarten and she'll be going into all day 1st grade this year.  It will be a big transition for us both.   I've got myself all teary just thinking about it.



DisneyKings said:


> Yes, her child threw up on my stroller & she very loudly accused me of spilling a drink out of my stroller on her foot--more than once.  The dad never corrected her either & he had it all down his back so he had to know what it was!  I didn't know until the lights came on & my DH told me what it was.  The mom just was grumpy toward some other people & rushed off the bus.  I had to tell the bus driver so it could get cleaned up.


WHAT?!  That is just so gross!! Plus, it's incredibly rude!



teresajoy said:


> I can't believe she didn't call me!!! That is amazing!!! Great job Tessa!!! I love it!
> 
> And, just to clarify, that is not a fake American Girl doll, it's a Just Pretend doll. They are there own little category of 18" dolls.
> 
> First Samantha, now this. I should call dolly social services on you!  (for the misclasification of poor little Jayda/Sarah/ Alamander, what the heck is Alamander????? Is that like Salamnder???)
> 
> Oh Heather!!! My goodness gracious! How gorgeous is this!!! Wowza!! I better get busy with the girls' outfits!
> 
> I didn't think you were doing Akershush?


See, I try to show some dolly love and I still can't get it right.   I do think Jayda AKA Sarah AKA Alamander is a really pretty doll!  Her teeth don't even stick out!   I think she was trying to name her Salamander, actually.  How weird is my kid?  

Lydia LOVED Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  I wanted to have her model it, too.  But, mom wanted her back over there because you were on your way home and Shelby just hurt herself.  



PixieDust32 said:


> OMG! I love sewing and making stuff for my kids.


!!!  So do we!! Do  you have any pictures?  I love the tie dye Mickey shirts in your siggy!



VBAndrea said:


> As far as me, I was supposed to get my cleaning all finshed yesterday so I could sew today, but no surprise, that didn't happen.  As I was wiping down baseboards I couldn't take it anymore and decided they must be apinted now (it has been on my to do list since the fall).  I got the hallway and foyer done yesterday as they needed it the most.  Kitchen and DR are next and the pantry door is in dire need of a fresh coat of paint as well.  We had rented our house out when we were in RI for two years and when we moved back in the fall we got all the walls repainted and tile redone, but I still have so much more to do to freshen things up.  I also have a dh who isn't home, so I'm in charge of all the yard work (oh wait, I do that anyway even when he's here) and child care as well.  I'll muttle through.  He does come home late Friday, but we are going to try to do fun things with the kids on the weekend.  I added up my dh's presence at home, and between July 09 and July 10 he will be home 11 out of 52 weeks.  And for one of those 11 weeks he will actually have vacation so we can go to Disney!
> 
> On my agenda this week is to also find ds some inexpensive denim shorts on sale.  Why oh why Target doesn't put theirs on clearance I'll never know.  I want to applique them and I want cheap shorts since a)I've never appliqued before and may ruin them and b) it will make the shorts way less versatile (though I'm appliqueing them with Thomas so he'll want to wear them every day).  I can't believe my 7 year old is still so infatuated with Thomas.  All he wants to do at Disney is ride the trains.


You're supposed to wipe down the baseboards? 
  Actually, I usually give the kids $1 to do it for me.  They do an okay job!  I once paid my nephew $15 to do it for me because I despised the job so much.

I can't imagine having to do the yard work on top of all the housework.  I don't know how some of you ladies do it!  I really do applaud you!  My husband OVER-does the yardwork.  He mows our 3 acres every other day and has a striper thing that leaves pretty stripes in the lawn.  Plus, he gets out the leaf blower and blows off any grass that may be left on the driveway. Here is photo evidence:





My parents live next door.  Let's just say they're not quite as meticulous as my husband.  There is a pretty clear line where our yard stops and theirs starts! 
---------

 LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!  I MUST GET TO SEWING!!!



---------------------


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> Okay a WILD day!
> 
> Mom2 is right about things coming in 3's!  When you said that I was like, "We only have two! (Draykey being picture of the day at a gaming site- it was FOREVER ago but I just found it today, and then an email from a CNN producer about maybe using an image I posted to an iReport)
> 
> Well, then, I have The Husband call out "CNN is on the phone for you!"  It was about a VIDEO I sent in!  She asked me a bunch of questions, and said someone else may be calling us with more, and then they'd let us know if they would use it.
> 
> Well I just went and checked the video and now it has an "on CNN" stamp on it!!!!
> 
> I can't see where they are using it other than there on the site, but wow, how fun!!
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-318994



Oh, that is fun.  Glad to see some good stuff coming your way.




Tykatmadismomma said:


> So Miss K's birthday was Sunday I made her this skirt to go with her new Punk look she is going for. She wore it to school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic was so blurry they were dancing.
> She is so excited she is getting riding lessons this weekend. She had hopes to get a horse for her birthday but we decided to try lessons first the a horse when she understands the responsability.



Cute new look.  All the best with the riding lessons.



msumissa said:


> Okay, here are the dresses I have been working on...  Nothing yet for Disney, but I will be starting that stuff soon.
> 
> Here is the twirl dresses I made for Cheeseburger in Caseville.  Please excuse the bad hair, it was REALLY hot and they had been playing hard with their cousins!  DD2's is a littl log on the straps, but it should be good for next year too



All great dresses.  Love the twirly ones.



msumissa said:


> While I am in my photobucket account, I thought I would show you some of my cakes...
> 
> Here is DD1's 4th birthday




Awesome cakes, love the climbing caterpillar.



HeatherSue said:


>




GREAT JOB TESSA!!!!

Tyler has decided he wants to graduate from rag quilts to making PJ pants and shorts for him, his brother and dad.  He got the fabric cut out for a pair of PJ shorts for Dad on the weekend.



HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Again, great job on the Skirt.  And I love the top you made to go with it.



disneymomof1 said:


> This is a charmy euro skirt from youcanmakethis in Mary Engelbreit fabric.  I love charm packs and these are so easy and my DD loves them. We took this pic this weekend at my mom's house in Ocean City, NJ, couldn't go in the water because of Hurricane Bill, so we went to a pottery painting place and shell museum.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Godd job on the first applique.  Great simply princess dress.  I too love the charm pack itea.  Gotta try that one day.



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would post a picture of Lisa's fantastic Alice dress. My DD went to her Kindergarten orientation today. I am not sure where the last five years went.



Stunning as usual.


----------



## busy mommy

http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg

these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!  I MUST GET TO SEWING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------





HeatherSue: I'm not even looking at my ticker any more.... Too much sewing to do and not enough days to get it done........ 

What days will you be there? We check in the 26th.

BTW: That Cindy skirt set is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## tricia

OK, quick question.  Has anyone tried to applique a mickey head onto a ribbed tank top?  I wasn't even thinking when my DSIL bought these for us.  Do you think it would work if I just stretched the tank a bit, then ironed on the applique and the stabilizer?


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!



OMG, those are all awesome.  Love your fabric choices. 



mom2rtk said:


> HeatherSue: I'm not even looking at my ticker any more.... Too much sewing to do and not enough days to get it done........
> 
> What days will you be there? We check in the 26th.
> 
> BTW: That Cindy skirt set is AMAZING!!!!



That is the same day we check in.  We are at AKL, and my SIL at ASSp.  Where are you staying?


----------



## emcreative

busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!



Oh my goodness, these are phenomenal!


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> That is the same day we check in.  We are at AKL, and my SIL at ASSp.  Where are you staying?



We're staying at the POP. I'd love to know which parks you'll be in. Here's our lineup:

9/26 /Sci Fi Lunch
9/28 MK BBB/CRT lunch/1900 PF Dinner
9/29 AK/TH breakfast/MNSSHP
9/30 EP/AK lunch/Teppan Edo Dinner
10/1 MK (girls only)/CRT Dinner/MNSSHP
10/2 1900 PF Breakfast/Open Day
10/3 Checkout/CRT breakfast/MK/depart 2 PM

Let me know if we'll cross paths anywhere along the way!


----------



## tricia

9/26 - MK, with Kona for dinner
9/27 - AK, with Boma for dinner
9/28 - DS MM for dinner
9/29 - Epcot, LC for dinner
9/30 - MK, CM for dinner
10/1 - EP, Teppan Edo for dinner
10/2 - MK, CP brunch, 'Ohana dinner.

Notice the 1 park per day theme going on.  We are travelling with family whos budget is very tight, so we are not doing park hoppers for the first time this year.  We are not up early enough to take advantage of EMH am, nor can we stay up late enough for EMH pm, and we do not want to wait for like 2 hours to see Fantasmic again.  So, with that in mind we have used the stay away from EMH and F! days plan in combination with recommendations from TGM.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> You are correct it is cruel and should not be tolerated. ANYONE who posts a picture of someone elses child is messed up. And to do it for sick pleasure is terrible. Alot of us have been on this thread since the start and have not had this issue before. I posted as a word to the wise, we no longer have the illusion of "safety" that we once enjoyed.



I am so sorry this happen to you.  It is wrong on so many levels from taking pictures of your children to the sickness of making fun.  It is hurtful and wrong.  We are not safe and anything posted on the net becomes property of all that read it.  It is giving up information to everyone.  Again, this forum is so wonderful but is a public forum and everyone can read it and do what they want.  I am so sorry that people have to be so pathetic and terrible.

If you want just PM me pictures of your family and projects, we can still see what you made that way and it is private.  I love your work and would hate to see not be able to share.


----------



## tricia

April, speaking of days in parks, what are you doing?  you will be there at the same time as us too.


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> 9/26 - MK, with Kona for dinner
> 9/27 - AK, with Boma for dinner
> 9/28 - DS MM for dinner
> 9/29 - Epcot, LC for dinner
> 9/30 - MK, CM for dinner
> 10/1 - EP, Teppan Edo for dinner
> 10/2 - MK, CP brunch, 'Ohana dinner.
> 
> Notice the 1 park per day theme going on.  We are travelling with family whos budget is very tight, so we are not doing park hoppers for the first time this year.  We are not up early enough to take advantage of EMH am, nor can we stay up late enough for EMH pm, and we do not want to wait for like 2 hours to see Fantasmic again.  So, with that in mind we have used the stay away from EMH and F! days plan in combination with recommendations from TGM.




We're there the same days, but miss each other the entire time!

We're not park hopping either. I understand why it works for most people, but it's just not my style. I like to pick a park and do it to death!

And we didn't have a lot of choices in park days. Doing MNSSHP twice kind of decided a lot of that. I had to pick parks the following days that I was OK with doing late. And my daughter's birthday is 9/28 so the MK was chosen for that day too. Fortunately we ended up with pretty good days, according to TGM.......


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the compliments! Lisa's Alice dress is just beautiful. Her work is amazing in person. I am just thrilled after seeing her creations for two years we have one in the closet!!! My DD starts K for good on Thursday. I am actually really excited for her now. 



busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!



Congrats!!! You did a fantastic job! I am really impressed!!! I too did not know how to sew until I found this board. It really is a nice group.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> April, speaking of days in parks, what are you doing?  you will be there at the same time as us too.


DH did an entire spreadsheet over the weekend with our park days, events and dining ADR and location.  It is an amazing piece of work.  I don't know what days are what as it is all on a spreadsheet for now.  We are doing MNSSHP on the Friday night.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Everybody!
I'm back after a 4 day trip to the finger lakes in upstate NY.
I am extremely far behind and will have to wait to catch up at nap time. But I have a few photos to share.

First. I was visiting my Godfather and his wife Margie, who makes jewelry and has a huge assortment of beads. she let myself and another gal visiting choose whatever we wanted and helped us to make a necklace for ourselves. I am NOT good at photographing still objects, but I hope you can get an idea. I love it, but need to wear something other than a polo shirt to wear it (my apparel of choice lately)








[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2734282060050201308aajCof]
	

and then we also went to an outdoor antique event and I found this in the barn out back. printed in 1965 (not truly an antique) I thought the gown was unique, different than the books I have for DD3 now, I immediately thought of all of you and that someone might want to make a dress from it.






and someone PM'd me and here are the MM fabrics I was discussing.


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> We will be at Disney Dec. 5th thru 12th.  We have decided to stay at the campgrounds this year.  We've never camped at Disney, so we thought we would try it.
> Now, I am on my way to photobucket to get my pictures.  If I mess something up, I'm sorry.  I will try to get them up correctly.


We're there the 6th thru the 12th (but only in the parks from the 7th - 11th).  I've been too busy on this thread to spend much time mapping out what to do on what days, and I also think I want to sign up for TGM to get a better handle on things.  I do know the character meals I want though.  Now to just plan out some unique outfits.



Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> has anyone ever made the carla simply sweet reversable? I was thinking of making one side tinkerbell and the other ariel for when we go to Pixie Hollow and ariel's grotto.  figured I could just switch around her dress.  wondering if this would be difficult? I want to cut down on the amt of outfits I have to bring! LOL! thanks ladies.
> Amy


I still haven't even made my first SS but I love the idea of doing in reversible -- less clothes to drag around with you.  I think it would be pretty easy to do.  You're already lining the bodice and I would guess you'd just do the same with the skirt and attch the skirt between the bodice layers, fold the bodice edge under and top stitch a couple of rows.  I may look into doing this myself!


busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!


Everything is stunning!  You have great fabric combinations.  I like the Halloween one the best and love the colorful twirl/spiral fabric you used on the bottom edge -- where did you get that?  I HAVE to have that fabric.  I'm glad you were able to do the Vida so well.  I just ordered the pattern today b/c I want to use that for a 1900 PF outfit with appliques (never mind that I've never before in my life appliquied!).  I also think I might want to use it for MVMCP.  I love your Xmas one as well -- alot of folks on here are going to be very envious of your Grinch fabric!


----------



## stephie1012

tricia said:


> OK, quick question.  Has anyone tried to applique a mickey head onto a ribbed tank top?  I wasn't even thinking when my DSIL bought these for us.  Do you think it would work if I just stretched the tank a bit, then ironed on the applique and the stabilizer?




i just did this the other day, worked fine for me.

So am i the only one who cant change their needle? Its so hard to do so, am i tightening them too much to begin with?

we are also there 9/26-10/3 and i dont think our schedule matches any ones lol

9/26 arrival day HDDR
9/27 DHS, 50primetime, hop to MK
9/28 Epcot, biergarten
9/29 Lunch at Cm and MNSSHP
9/30 DDs bday 12pm BBB and dinner at 1900PF
10/1 AK
10/2 MK, bfast at CP hop to epcot dinner at askerhus


----------



## Mirb1214

busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!



Wow  Those are ALL awesome!!  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## mom2rtk

stephie1012 said:


> i just did this the other day, worked fine for me.
> 
> So am i the only one who cant change their needle? Its so hard to do so, am i tightening them too much to begin with?
> 
> we are also there 9/26-10/3 and i dont think our schedule matches any ones lol
> 
> 9/26 arrival day HDDR
> 9/27 DHS, 50primetime, hop to MK
> 9/28 Epcot, biergarten
> 9/29 Lunch at Cm and MNSSHP
> 9/30 DDs bday 12pm BBB and dinner at 1900PF
> 10/1 AK
> 10/2 MK, bfast at CP hop to epcot dinner at askerhus



Hi! We'll be at rope drop at DHS for our first park day on the 27th! My daughter will hopefully have her Belle gown on, so come say hi if you see us!

We'll also be at MNSSHP on the 29th. Watch for us in line early wherever they say Snow White will be out with her dwarfs. My daughter will be in her Snow White costume. I'm going as the Evil Queen, but might not have it on long because of the heat......

And we'll be at CRT on 10/2 for early entry breakfast. 

Would love to say hi to a fellow DISer!


----------



## 2cutekidz

I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/

And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )


----------



## disneymomof1

Since everyone is posting their schedule thought I would throw mine in there.  We will be there 9/14-9/20 so it looks like I miss most everyone on the boards
9/14- arrive in late afternoon, DTD 
9/15- AK in the morning/aft, dinner at the castle at 4:10 and MNSSHP
9/16- Universal Studios  ressies at T-Rex Cafe at 5:30
9/17- MK, Crystal Palace 4:45
9/18-  DHS  50's PTC 1:15
9/19- Epcot , Princess Breakfast 10:30 and Hoop Dee Doo 7:15
9/20- Departure Day Chef Mickey Breakfast 8:30am, get back to hotel and get on Magical express to airport.
I am so excited, it really is getting close.


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )



I LOVE it!!


----------



## woodkins

2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )



Thank you so much...going to check it out right now!
-Krysta


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> I can't imagine having to do the yard work on top of all the housework.  I don't know how some of you ladies do it!  I really do applaud you!  My husband OVER-does the yardwork.  He mows our 3 acres every other day and has a striper thing that leaves pretty stripes in the lawn.  Plus, he gets out the leaf blower and blows off any grass that may be left on the driveway. Here is photo evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents live next door.  Let's just say they're not quite as meticulous as my husband.  There is a pretty clear line where our yard stops and theirs starts!
> ---------
> 
> LOOK AT MY TICKER!!!!  I MUST GET TO SEWING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------



Okay...now I know that our husbands are cut from the same cloth!  I went to look for a picture of our yard...let's just say...it looks just like yours...Tim just tends to do diagonal stripes more that straight.  He does the whole blowing off of the grass and edges the drive and all.  He is the envy of the neighborhood...all the men stop by all the time to ask for tips.  The funnier part is...every season we plant new flowers in the flower beds.  I thought it was crazy when we first got married...now I love it...our yard is always in bloom!  But keep in mind...Tim has no other hobbies...just the yard!

Today was the first day of school for Katie and Patrick.  Timmy will start tomorrow.  They enter the Kinders staggered so they don't all come on the first 3 days.  He will go back on Friday.  We have full day K here.  I am somewhere in between being sad and excited.  Tim's day off is tomorrow, so we get a day off together...just us!  He has a full day planned for us.  I think that is to keep me busy.


----------



## HeatherSue

tricia said:


> Tyler has decided he wants to graduate from rag quilts to making PJ pants and shorts for him, his brother and dad.  He got the fabric cut out for a pair of PJ shorts for Dad on the weekend.


Tyler is so cool!  I love that he likes to sew!!



busy mommy said:


>


WOW!! These are great!! I particularly love the Cinderella outfit.  I love the trim you used!!



mom2rtk said:


> HeatherSue: I'm not even looking at my ticker any more.... Too much sewing to do and not enough days to get it done........
> 
> What days will you be there? We check in the 26th.
> 
> BTW: That Cindy skirt set is AMAZING!!!!


It looks like we're just going to miss you!  I'll be checking into POP on the afternoon of the 3rd, and you're checking out on the morning of the 3rd.  Darn it!  

We've got a Disboutiquers meet thread, if you'd like to see who else would be there at the same time as you, though!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


The jewelry is really pretty!  That book looks awesome! I'd love to have that, just to put in a frame or something!



stephie1012 said:


> So am i the only one who cant change their needle? Its so hard to do so, am i tightening them too much to begin with?
> 
> we are also there 9/26-10/3 and i dont think our schedule matches any ones lol
> 
> 9/26 arrival day HDDR
> 9/27 DHS, 50primetime, hop to MK
> 9/28 Epcot, biergarten
> 9/29 Lunch at Cm and MNSSHP
> 9/30 DDs bday 12pm BBB and dinner at 1900PF
> 10/1 AK
> 10/2 MK, bfast at CP hop to epcot dinner at askerhus


You leave the day before I get there. But, there are lots of other Disboutiquers that your dates coincide with.  Here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205560

It sounds like maybe you're tightening your needle too much. One of my machines only needs to be finger tightened and the other one I need to use the little screwdriver to tighten it up just a smidge.  You don't want to strip the screw, so be careful of tightening too much!



disneymomof1 said:


> Since everyone is posting their schedule thought I would throw mine in there.  We will be there 9/14-9/20 so it looks like I miss most everyone on the boards
> 9/14- arrive in late afternoon, DTD
> 9/15- AK in the morning/aft, dinner at the castle at 4:10 and MNSSHP
> 9/16- Universal Studios  ressies at T-Rex Cafe at 5:30
> 9/17- MK, Crystal Palace 4:45
> 9/18-  DHS  50's PTC 1:15
> 9/19- Epcot , Princess Breakfast 10:30 and Hoop Dee Doo 7:15
> 9/20- Departure Day Chef Mickey Breakfast 8:30am, get back to hotel and get on Magical express to airport.
> I am so excited, it really is getting close.



I was going to send you to the disboutique meet thread, but it does look like you're going to miss everyone that's posted on there.  It looks like the earliest person arrives on the 20th.


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...now I know that our husbands are cut from the same cloth!  I went to look for a picture of our yard...let's just say...it looks just like yours...Tim just tends to do diagonal stripes more that straight.  He does the whole blowing off of the grass and edges the drive and all.  He is the envy of the neighborhood...all the men stop by all the time to ask for tips.  The funnier part is...every season we plant new flowers in the flower beds.  I thought it was crazy when we first got married...now I love it...our yard is always in bloom!  But keep in mind...Tim has no other hobbies...just the yard!
> 
> Today was the first day of school for Katie and Patrick.  Timmy will start tomorrow.  They enter the Kinders staggered so they don't all come on the first 3 days.  He will go back on Friday.  We have full day K here.  I am somewhere in between being sad and excited.  Tim's day off is tomorrow, so we get a day off together...just us!  He has a full day planned for us.  I think that is to keep me busy.



I knew it!  At least Tim will accompany you to Disney!  I need a picture of your yard!  I really do love our yard!  It's so soft, like walking on carpet.  I always dreamed of having a yard without prickers as a kid.  Yes, I had big dreams! 

 to you for sending your baby off to school! Our school doesn't start until Sept. 8.


----------



## muffinstuffin

Thank you Andrea!  That will help out a lot.


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> We're there the 6th thru the 12th (but only in the parks from the 7th - 11th).  I've been too busy on this thread to spend much time mapping out what to do on what days, and I also think I want to sign up for TGM to get a better handle on things.  I do know the character meals I want though.  Now to just plan out some unique outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Halloween one the best and love the colorful twirl/spiral fabric you used on the bottom edge -- where did you get that?  I HAVE to have that fabric.  I'm glad you were able to do the Vida so well.  I just ordered the pattern today b/c I want to use that for a 1900 PF outfit with appliques (never mind that I've never before in my life appliquied!).  I also think I might want to use it for MVMCP.  I love your Xmas one as well -- alot of folks on here are going to be very envious of your Grinch fabric!



Thanks for the compliments.  We have no plans yet either.  I am waiting on the schedule to be released...should be soon now.   The halloween twirl came from fabric.com  And I got the grinch from (I think that is how I am supposed to do that)  I got barely a fat quarter for too much money.  I was sick and on pain pills and not able to think clearly, so I used that as a good excuse to get it.    I was still cheaper than buying a grinch outfit, that is what I told my dh.


----------



## stephie1012

mom2rtk said:


> Hi! We'll be at rope drop at DHS for our first park day on the 27th! My daughter will hopefully have her Belle gown on, so come say hi if you see us!
> 
> We'll also be at MNSSHP on the 29th. Watch for us in line early wherever they say Snow White will be out with her dwarfs. My daughter will be in her Snow White costume. I'm going as the Evil Queen, but might not have it on long because of the heat......
> 
> And we'll be at CRT on 10/2 for early entry breakfast.
> 
> Would love to say hi to a fellow DISer!




cool we always do RD so we will def come say hi...dd will be wearing a twirl toy story dress, ds will have shirt with mater on it, and you cant miss my DH lol hes 6'5 and his arms are covered in tattoos,lol...we will also be in that ealy snow white line, dd is dying to meet all the dwarves.

thanks for the needle tip i will try it later on i need dh to take it off when he comes home thats how tight it is.


----------



## busy mommy

2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )
> 
> Thank you for this tutorial.  I have been wanting to try a twirl skirt.  Your skirts are precious.  Everything you make is fabulous.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome and for all of the compliments.  I would never have learned how to sew without you all.  Now, I must get back to work.  I am about to work on a minnie dot stripwork dress.  Wish me luck.  This will be my second stripwork using the Carla C. pattern.
> 
> One more question.  Some of you have mentioned TGM with planning your trips.  I am out of the loop.  What is this?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tricia

TGM - Tour Guide Mike.  He sponsors the Theme Parks Board I think and sells memberships to get plans and hints and tips and a Best Days Calendar from him.


----------



## InkspressYourself

disneymomof1 said:


> Since everyone is posting their schedule thought I would throw mine in there.  We will be there 9/14-9/20 so it looks like I miss most everyone on the boards
> 9/14- arrive in late afternoon, DTD
> 9/15- AK in the morning/aft, dinner at the castle at 4:10 and MNSSHP
> 9/16- Universal Studios  ressies at T-Rex Cafe at 5:30
> 9/17- MK, Crystal Palace 4:45
> 9/18-  DHS  50's PTC 1:15
> 9/19- Epcot , Princess Breakfast 10:30 and Hoop Dee Doo 7:15
> 9/20- Departure Day Chef Mickey Breakfast 8:30am, get back to hotel and get on Magical express to airport.
> I am so excited, it really is getting close.



I don't post very often (and I'm pretty new to disboards), but I'll be there when you will  We check in on 9/12 and out on 9/20.  I'm not sure where we will be everyday, but I'm going to look for our list and see if we have any  matches!  I know I'll be in MK on the 16th, because that is my youngest dd's birthday.

I'm going to go back thru the thread and check out your customs so I can keep an eye out for you

Dawn


----------



## itsheresomewhere

disneymomof1 said:


> Since everyone is posting their schedule thought I would throw mine in there.  We will be there 9/14-9/20 so it looks like I miss most everyone on the boards
> 9/14- arrive in late afternoon, DTD
> 9/15- AK in the morning/aft, dinner at the castle at 4:10 and MNSSHP
> 9/16- Universal Studios  ressies at T-Rex Cafe at 5:30
> 9/17- MK, Crystal Palace 4:45
> 9/18-  DHS  50's PTC 1:15
> 9/19- Epcot , Princess Breakfast 10:30 and Hoop Dee Doo 7:15
> 9/20- Departure Day Chef Mickey Breakfast 8:30am, get back to hotel and get on Magical express to airport.
> I am so excited, it really is getting close.



I will be there around that time.  I will be at MNSSHP the same night.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2rtk said:


> We're staying at the POP. I'd love to know which parks you'll be in. Here's our lineup:
> 
> 9/26 /Sci Fi Lunch
> 9/28 MK BBB/CRT lunch/1900 PF Dinner
> 9/29 AK/TH breakfast/MNSSHP
> 9/30 EP/AK lunch/Teppan Edo Dinner
> 10/1 MK (girls only)/CRT Dinner/MNSSHP
> 10/2 1900 PF Breakfast/Open Day
> 10/3 Checkout/CRT breakfast/MK/depart 2 PM
> 
> Let me know if we'll cross paths anywhere along the way!





tricia said:


> 9/26 - MK, with Kona for dinner
> 9/27 - AK, with Boma for dinner
> 9/28 - DS MM for dinner
> 9/29 - Epcot, LC for dinner
> 9/30 - MK, CM for dinner
> 10/1 - EP, Teppan Edo for dinner
> 10/2 - MK, CP brunch, 'Ohana dinner.
> 
> Notice the 1 park per day theme going on.  We are travelling with family whos budget is very tight, so we are not doing park hoppers for the first time this year.  We are not up early enough to take advantage of EMH am, nor can we stay up late enough for EMH pm, and we do not want to wait for like 2 hours to see Fantasmic again.  So, with that in mind we have used the stay away from EMH and F! days plan in combination with recommendations from TGM.





stephie1012 said:


> i just did this the other day, worked fine for me.
> 
> So am i the only one who cant change their needle? Its so hard to do so, am i tightening them too much to begin with?
> 
> we are also there 9/26-10/3 and i dont think our schedule matches any ones lol
> 
> 9/26 arrival day HDDR
> 9/27 DHS, 50primetime, hop to MK
> 9/28 Epcot, biergarten
> 9/29 Lunch at Cm and MNSSHP
> 9/30 DDs bday 12pm BBB and dinner at 1900PF
> 10/1 AK
> 10/2 MK, bfast at CP hop to epcot dinner at askerhus



We will be there around the same time!  Here is our plan:

26th arrival day, dinner at Cape May
27th MK  Crystal Palace lunch
28th E  Norway Princess dinner
29th HS Playhouse Disney lunch
30th MK 1900 Park Fare dinner
Oct 1st MK CM dinner
Oct 2nd AK Donald's breakfast 


stephie1012, it looks like we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare the same night.  Our ADR is for 4:35pm.

mom2rtk and tricia:  Looks like we will be at MK on the same day.


----------



## emcreative

At long last, the Ponyo pictures WITH my model and designer!  We used the Patricia tunic pattern by the fabulous CarlaC!  Please keep in mind that the fit of this on Lizzie is NOT an indication of the "fit" of this pattern- My daughter is a girl's size 12, but she loves her clothes HUGE so we actually made her the adult size medium!  To me it's gigantic but she LOVES the fit of it, and I suppose that's what is important.  I just wanted to make sure if anyone was considering the pattern they didn't think it ran ginormous- that's all on us!












I was actually pretty thrilled that Lizzie (the one who usually hides from pictures, or just stands there with a blank face) really got into the pictures!  Check this pose out!!!






It was a horrendous day already for many reasons I can't really post in a public forum (short version the funeral was today...among other things my Hannah really took it hard!)  She got excited though when we got home and I could show her this:

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319431
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319430

CNN is considering two more of her pictures!!! So far she's got two videos and three pictures in the running...and there are some she isn't crying in, for once, so Momma feels a little better about it too!

I know the photos we should find out about tomorrow (if we made the "cut" for the photo gallery) but I'm hoping we do because not all the pictures have the "on CNN" stamp (not even all mine do!) so I'm hoping it's a good omen.  We haven't heard from the producer again about the video (they took one more video as well) and I'm not sure when we'll find out about that.

So, now I'm off to take a nap!  I feel like I crammed about a month of stuff into the past 24 hours and I need to rest my head!


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everybody!  I am about 70+ pages behind and have officially given up on catching up!  So I know I'm missing lots of beautiful outfits and children but I cannot keep up!  My DH and I went on vacation by ourselves with no children (first time ever!) and he made me leave my computer at home so I wasn't able to keep up.  

And once we got back I needed to get busy on back to school outfits for my girls since they start this week.  And unfortunately, I'm just not as fast as some of you are and cannot whip outfits out like the rest of you!  The way some of you sew so fast amazes me!  Anyway, here are my girls on Grace's first day of kindergarden yesterday.  







Sorry for the picture of our garage but we were trying to find some shade so Grace wouldn't squint her eyes but it wasn't working too well!


Here is Claire getting in on the act of posing with Grace.......she's such a little ham!







Here they are at the school






Grace loved school and couldn't wait to go back today.  Claire doesn't start preschool until tomorrow and has had a hard time adjusting to life without her best friend and playmate.  Yesterday was not good for her!  Poor thing kept asking when Grace was going to come home, is Grace eating lunch, how much longer till we pick her up, etc., etc.   She finally just went upstairs and took a nap all by herself.  Hopefully tomorrow will make her better since she'll have school.


----------



## stephie1012

ncmomof2 said:


> We will be there around the same time!  Here is our plan:
> 
> 26th arrival day, dinner at Cape May
> 27th MK  Crystal Palace lunch
> 28th E  Norway Princess dinner
> 29th HS Playhouse Disney lunch
> 30th MK 1900 Park Fare dinner
> Oct 1st MK CM dinner
> Oct 2nd AK Donald's breakfast
> 
> 
> stephie1012, it looks like we are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare the same night.  Our ADR is for 4:35pm.
> 
> mom2rtk and tricia:  Looks like we will be at MK on the same day.




Our ADR is for 640pm...too bad bc we are having a custom cake made and i just know its going to be way to much to finish lol i would have loved to share it with a fellow DISer...looks like we will be in Epcot the same day as well.


----------



## ireland_nicole

msumissa said:


> Okay, here are the dresses I have been working on...  Nothing yet for Disney, but I will be starting that stuff soon.
> 
> Here is the twirl dresses I made for Cheeseburger in Caseville.  Please excuse the bad hair, it was REALLY hot and they had been playing hard with their cousins!  DD2's is a littl log on the straps, but it should be good for next year too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a twirl action shot that DD1 insisted I include!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is my first vida, the bottom ruffle is a pink and brown stripe, but the pink is not showing up well.  Also, DD2 is wearing the Molly Peasant Dress that I made for both of them for Cheeseburger as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I put the buttons a little too low, but I will be pairing this with a shirt for school.  I tried tying a knot in it and that worked well too.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your inspiration.  Especially for the 2 Vida sew alongs, they were really helpful for strap placement, etc.
> 
> Next are 2 more Vida's with appliqued Spartan S's for States home openner!  Hopefully my new machine gets here fast!  At least I have time to cut the fabric!



So cute!  You're doing amazing!!



msumissa said:


> While I am in my photobucket account, I thought I would show you some of my cakes...
> 
> Here is DD1's 4th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD2's 1st birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD1's 2nd birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is 'bad Stitch' for a friend at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, a Baby Einstein caterpillar for a first birthday for a friend at work


So cute!  I really love the stitch!



HeatherSue said:


> I haven't caught up on all of the posts from the last few days.  But, I had some pictures to share!  Tessa has been begging me to teach her to sew.  So, I let her make a portrait peasant dress for her doll.  We modified it a little bit to make it easier (no gathering at the waist or elastic in the sleeves).  Tessa pinned the pattern to the fabric, cut it out, and sewed it together- ALL BY HERSELF!!  I just pushed the foot pedal while she steered!  She even sewed a bunch of buttons to it for decoration- ALL BY HERSELF!!
> 
> I'm so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jayda AKA: Sarah AKA: Alamander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muu Muus are all the rage in the fake American Girl crowd, dontcha know!


wow, what an awesome job!  That girl has a future, I tell ya!!  


HeatherSue said:


> I also got some pictures of Tessa in her Cinderella outfit.  I used CarlaC's twirl scallopini pattern for the skirt and I used a pattern I made up a couple of years ago for the shirt.  It's a little big on her, but it'll do!  She's going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got when I tried to take a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was very funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm working on a Jasmine outfit for Tessa and an Aladdin appliqued t-shirt and little vest thing for Sawyer.  They'll wear them to Akershush (hopefully Jasmine and Aladdin will be there).



Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!


2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!  I'm about to make the dolls skirt and I will take pictures and do a little tute on how I make the skirt - it's just math.
> 
> I added the tute with photos to my blog
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/


Thanks!!



disneymomof1 said:


> Well, just had to say I am so proud of myself, I appliqued !!!!  I just did two practice Mickey heads on an old t-shirt, but I think they turned out ok and my DD likes them so, I think I will try one on a real project. I really just wanted to purchase some from fellow disboutiquers, but I have been off for two months(broken ankle), no paycheck and state disability has not even been approved yet and I go back to work next week So money is scarce and I need to save every penny for our trip.  Anyway it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, thank you heathersue for the wonderful tutorial.  Well we are getting close to our trip. And I have a few more projects to finish, AK dress, Crystal Palace pooh dress and denim skirt for Hoop Dee Doo.  So please enjoy my latest creation a princess dress for Princess Breakfast at Epcot.  It is a Simply Sweet with ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a picture next to spongebob on the tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a charmy euro skirt from youcanmakethis in Mary Engelbreit fabric.  I love charm packs and these are so easy and my DD loves them. We took this pic this weekend at my mom's house in Ocean City, NJ, couldn't go in the water because of Hurricane Bill, so we went to a pottery painting place and shell museum.



well done on the appliques!  I love the dress!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> At long last, the Ponyo pictures WITH my model and designer!  We used the Patricia tunic pattern by the fabulous CarlaC!  Please keep in mind that the fit of this on Lizzie is NOT an indication of the "fit" of this pattern- My daughter is a girl's size 12, but she loves her clothes HUGE so we actually made her the adult size medium!  To me it's gigantic but she LOVES the fit of it, and I suppose that's what is important.  I just wanted to make sure if anyone was considering the pattern they didn't think it ran ginormous- that's all on us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually pretty thrilled that Lizzie (the one who usually hides from pictures, or just stands there with a blank face) really got into the pictures!  Check this pose out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a horrendous day already for many reasons I can't really post in a public forum (short version the funeral was today...among other things my Hannah really took it hard!)  She got excited though when we got home and I could show her this:
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319431
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319430
> 
> CNN is considering two more of her pictures!!! So far she's got two videos and three pictures in the running...and there are some she isn't crying in, for once, so Momma feels a little better about it too!
> 
> I know the photos we should find out about tomorrow (if we made the "cut" for the photo gallery) but I'm hoping we do because not all the pictures have the "on CNN" stamp (not even all mine do!) so I'm hoping it's a good omen.  We haven't heard from the producer again about the video (they took one more video as well) and I'm not sure when we'll find out about that.
> 
> So, now I'm off to take a nap!  I feel like I crammed about a month of stuff into the past 24 hours and I need to rest my head!



 Awesome job!


sahm1000 said:


> Hey everybody!  I am about 70+ pages behind and have officially given up on catching up!  So I know I'm missing lots of beautiful outfits and children but I cannot keep up!  My DH and I went on vacation by ourselves with no children (first time ever!) and he made me leave my computer at home so I wasn't able to keep up.
> 
> And once we got back I needed to get busy on back to school outfits for my girls since they start this week.  And unfortunately, I'm just not as fast as some of you are and cannot whip outfits out like the rest of you!  The way some of you sew so fast amazes me!  Anyway, here are my girls on Grace's first day of kindergarden yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture of our garage but we were trying to find some shade so Grace wouldn't squint her eyes but it wasn't working too well!
> 
> 
> Here is Claire getting in on the act of posing with Grace.......she's such a little ham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at the school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace loved school and couldn't wait to go back today.  Claire doesn't start preschool until tomorrow and has had a hard time adjusting to life without her best friend and playmate.  Yesterday was not good for her!  Poor thing kept asking when Grace was going to come home, is Grace eating lunch, how much longer till we pick her up, etc., etc.   She finally just went upstairs and took a nap all by herself.  Hopefully tomorrow will make her better since she'll have school.



Love the dress!!  Hope Claire does well tomorrow.


----------



## VBAndrea

2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )


Thanks for the tute.  I'd have to look at my pattern, but I'm pretty sure it's about the same measurements I have for my twirl dress pattern (which of course you can improvise and do as you wish with).  Funny thing is before I attached the skirt to the bodice I slipped it on.  It surely didn't give me the twirl factor my daughter gets (which is more than fine by me) but I thought I could add a waistband, a bit of elastic, and have a cute skirt.  I really like how you added the ribbon between the layers ~ that's something I wouldn't have thought of.  I really think the fabric makes that skirt though (I know I already mentioned to you wanting to borrow your daughter to help me fabric shop).  Has your dd seen the doll dress yet?




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...now I know that our husbands are cut from the same cloth!  I went to look for a picture of our yard...let's just say...it looks just like yours...Tim just tends to do diagonal stripes more that straight.  He does the whole blowing off of the grass and edges the drive and all.  He is the envy of the neighborhood...all the men stop by all the time to ask for tips.  The funnier part is...every season we plant new flowers in the flower beds.  I thought it was crazy when we first got married...now I love it...our yard is always in bloom!  But keep in mind...Tim has no other hobbies...just the yard!
> 
> Today was the first day of school for Katie and Patrick.  Timmy will start tomorrow.  They enter the Kinders staggered so they don't all come on the first 3 days.  He will go back on Friday.  We have full day K here.  I am somewhere in between being sad and excited.  Tim's day off is tomorrow, so we get a day off together...just us!  He has a full day planned for us.  I think that is to keep me busy.


Can I borrow Tim?



busy mommy said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  We have no plans yet either.  I am waiting on the schedule to be released...should be soon now.   The halloween twirl came from fabric.com  And I got the grinch from (I think that is how I am supposed to do that)  I got barely a fat quarter for too much money.  I was sick and on pain pills and not able to think clearly, so I used that as a good excuse to get it.    I was still cheaper than buying a grinch outfit, that is what I told my dh.


I'm headed over to fabric.com  That fabric is just calling me.  I already have three fabrics selected for a stripwork skirt for dd for halloween, but I may have to figure out a way to work that in as well or do another outfit with.  I just hate when I don't have a defintie plan as then I never know how much to order, but such is life!  And good excuse on the Grinch -- whatever you spent it was worth it.  The outfit is awesome.  Are you going to MVMCP?  We'll be there on the 10th.



busy mommy said:


> [
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome and for all of the compliments.  I would never have learned how to sew without you all.  Now, I must get back to work.  I am about to work on a minnie dot stripwork dress.  Wish me luck.  This will be my second stripwork using the Carla C. pattern.
> 
> One more question.  Some of you have mentioned TGM with planning your trips.  I am out of the loop.  What is this?
> 
> Thanks


Tour Guide Mike.  If you look on the parks and attractions strategies board (not sure if that's the exact name) you can get some info on it.  Some people feel it's only useful for what days to go to what parks -- which I've heard is go to a park the day after it had extra evening hours -- but others add he gives strategies for doing rides and other good tips.  I've heard it's good to combine with Ridemax.  Some people feel his site is too outdated though.  I think it will be the worth the 20 or $$ to try it, especially since I haven't been to Disney in over 10 years.



emcreative said:


> At long last, the Ponyo pictures WITH my model and designer!  We used the Patricia tunic pattern by the fabulous CarlaC!  Please keep in mind that the fit of this on Lizzie is NOT an indication of the "fit" of this pattern- My daughter is a girl's size 12, but she loves her clothes HUGE so we actually made her the adult size medium!  To me it's gigantic but she LOVES the fit of it, and I suppose that's what is important.  I just wanted to make sure if anyone was considering the pattern they didn't think it ran ginormous- that's all on us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually pretty thrilled that Lizzie (the one who usually hides from pictures, or just stands there with a blank face) really got into the pictures!  Check this pose out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a horrendous day already for many reasons I can't really post in a public forum (short version the funeral was today...among other things my Hannah really took it hard!)  She got excited though when we got home and I could show her this:
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319431
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319430
> 
> CNN is considering two more of her pictures!!! So far she's got two videos and three pictures in the running...and there are some she isn't crying in, for once, so Momma feels a little better about it too!
> 
> I know the photos we should find out about tomorrow (if we made the "cut" for the photo gallery) but I'm hoping we do because not all the pictures have the "on CNN" stamp (not even all mine do!) so I'm hoping it's a good omen.  We haven't heard from the producer again about the video (they took one more video as well) and I'm not sure when we'll find out about that.
> 
> So, now I'm off to take a nap!  I feel like I crammed about a month of stuff into the past 24 hours and I need to rest my head!


The outfit looks great -- you did an awesome job.  I'm glad she likes it -- she looks adorable posing.

Whaaaaa!!  The apple picture won't open for me, but good luck and how exciting for Hannah to become famous!

Sorry it was a rough day.  Here's hoping for a brighter tomorrow.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everybody!  I am about 70+ pages behind and have officially given up on catching up!  So I know I'm missing lots of beautiful outfits and children but I cannot keep up!  My DH and I went on vacation by ourselves with no children (first time ever!) and he made me leave my computer at home so I wasn't able to keep up.
> 
> And once we got back I needed to get busy on back to school outfits for my girls since they start this week.  And unfortunately, I'm just not as fast as some of you are and cannot whip outfits out like the rest of you!  The way some of you sew so fast amazes me!  Anyway, here are my girls on Grace's first day of kindergarden yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture of our garage but we were trying to find some shade so Grace wouldn't squint her eyes but it wasn't working too well!
> 
> 
> Here is Claire getting in on the act of posing with Grace.......she's such a little ham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are at the school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace loved school and couldn't wait to go back today.  Claire doesn't start preschool until tomorrow and has had a hard time adjusting to life without her best friend and playmate.  Yesterday was not good for her!  Poor thing kept asking when Grace was going to come home, is Grace eating lunch, how much longer till we pick her up, etc., etc.   She finally just went upstairs and took a nap all by herself.  Hopefully tomorrow will make her better since she'll have school.



I love Grace's outfit!  And good luck to Claire on her start of preschool.  Think of all the time you'll have now to sew!


----------



## *Toadstool*

HeatherSue said:


> I can't imagine having to do the yard work on top of all the housework.  I don't know how some of you ladies do it!  I really do applaud you!  My husband OVER-does the yardwork.  He mows our 3 acres every other day and has a striper thing that leaves pretty stripes in the lawn.  Plus, he gets out the leaf blower and blows off any grass that may be left on the driveway. Here is photo evidence:


Wow! I didn't even know there was a thing that made the stripes. I always assumed it was just from cutting the grass in opposite directions. Our grass would probably need to be cut every other day too. It grows like crazy during the summer. DH is allergic to grass though, and he only cuts it when he has to. He won't let me cut it either. 



busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!


Wow! You did a great job on those Vidas. I love the princess and the grinch one. Were those both from pillowcases?



tricia said:


> OK, quick question.  Has anyone tried to applique a mickey head onto a ribbed tank top?  I wasn't even thinking when my DSIL bought these for us.  Do you think it would work if I just stretched the tank a bit, then ironed on the applique and the stabilizer?


Oooh.. I would definitely not stretch it! You would probably get puckers. I realize why you want to, but I know in machine embroider you do not stretch it. I would use a fusible cut away stabilizer.. something kinda light weight. Fusible polymesh is my favorite. Then you can float a layer of tear away if you think you need more stabilizer underneath. I doubt you'd need it though.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> I'm back after a 4 day trip to the finger lakes in upstate NY.
> I am extremely far behind and will have to wait to catch up at nap time. But I have a few photos to share.
> 
> First. I was visiting my Godfather and his wife Margie, who makes jewelry and has a huge assortment of beads. she let myself and another gal visiting choose whatever we wanted and helped us to make a necklace for ourselves. I am NOT good at photographing still objects, but I hope you can get an idea. I love it, but need to wear something other than a polo shirt to wear it (my apparel of choice lately)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2734282060050201308aajCof"]
> 
> 
> and then we also went to an outdoor antique event and I found this in the barn out back. printed in 1965 (not truly an antique) I thought the gown was unique, different than the books I have for DD3 now, I immediately thought of all of you and that someone might want to make a dress from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and someone PM'd me and here are the MM fabrics I was discussing.


Pretty necklace! I could never do that. I've tried making jewlery and it was a disaster. I love the Cindy gown. I LOOOOOVE pink. I keep meaning to email you back, but I forgot! Did you get your kit??



stephie1012 said:


> So am i the only one who cant change their needle? Its so hard to do so, am i tightening them too much to begin with?


Are you using the little screw driver to unscrew it?? It should be fairly easy then. Your needle could be stripped too. I have no trouble changing my needles. I change them almost every new sewing project.



tricia said:


> TGM - Tour Guide Mike.  He sponsors the Theme Parks Board I think and sells memberships to get plans and hints and tips and a Best Days Calendar from him.


I just got a membership there last night. 



emcreative said:


>


 Sorry you had a rough day.
Did you go see Ponyo yet?? I'm debating on taking my Hannah.
She looks so happy in her tunic! That is definitely the best part of sewing!



sahm1000 said:


>


Wow! What a cute Vida! I love it.


----------



## angel23321

abc123mom said:


> livndisney -
> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved it!
> 
> She also requested a "Nemo dress with no ruffles or frillies" for her birthday. I'm still not 100% sure what constitutes frillies,  but she was happy with her simple Nemo dress.



Love the minnie cake and the nemo dress.



mommyof3princess said:


> I have some catching up to do but I had some things to share. Megans first day of third grade today. She has been waiting to wear this dress since she got it for her birthday this summer. I did not make it sadly. Her great grandma bought it. And I keep telling you all that I am working on aprons for my friend. Get ready for lost of Aprons. I made half aprons and full aprons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason when I see her dress I think of gumballs.




That dress is beautiful (even if you didn't make it).  I love making aprons..they are so easy and fun.



abc123mom said:


> I make my own marshmallow fondant.  It's A LOT cheaper to make, pretty much the cost of a bag of marshmallows and a bag of powdered sugar to make a large batch, and I find it easier to work with than the store bought. If you have a big mixer (I have a kitchen-aid) it's not hard to make, just a little messy.
> 
> Here's a link to the recipe I use:  http://cakecentral.com/articles/105.  I think it's a lot like working with play-doh.  The cakecentral site has the answer to about any cake decorating question.  That's where I've gained most of my knowledge.
> 
> Hope that helps.  Any other questions, feel free to ask.



Thank you! I always hate store bought fondant. I will have to try this recipe.



emcreative said:


> Okay a WILD day!
> 
> Mom2 is right about things coming in 3's!  When you said that I was like, "We only have two! (Draykey being picture of the day at a gaming site- it was FOREVER ago but I just found it today, and then an email from a CNN producer about maybe using an image I posted to an iReport)
> 
> Well, then, I have The Husband call out "CNN is on the phone for you!"  It was about a VIDEO I sent in!  She asked me a bunch of questions, and said someone else may be calling us with more, and then they'd let us know if they would use it.
> 
> Well I just went and checked the video and now it has an "on CNN" stamp on it!!!!
> 
> I can't see where they are using it other than there on the site, but wow, how fun!!
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-318994



congrats!!!



aimeeg said:


> I thought I would share the worlds best sewing secret.
> 
> I am not sure what it is called but you find it in the upholstery cording section. There is a tape that is made to gather valances. It is fantastic for princess dresses. The "tape" has two channels with cording inside. You stitch the tape to your dress with a zipper or piping foot. After it is secure pull the cording and you have perfect gathers.



Very cool!


----------



## teresajoy

Oh come on, stupid internet! I lost my connection while posting my reply, and now it's gone! GRRRR...

Benita, I love the back to school outfit!

Marah, Ponyo looks great. Arminda saw it and said, "WOW, that is really nice! I like those fabrics and it looks just like Ponyo." So, I think she approves. 

Ok, someone who just started sewing posted some gorgeous Vidas, I particuarly liked the Cinderella one! And, like my sister said, I love the trim! 

I know I'm missing some things! I'm sorry!

Heather, you were trying with the dolls, so I'll let it slide!  I still can't believe Tessa didn't call me though! I bet you had time to take Lyddie's picture, I wasn't quite done when Mom called.


----------



## JPFamilyMom

Hello all, new to this thread, only on pg 59...

first... all of you  are so talented. Love all the items you all have made... the dresses are all just darling, makes me want a girl again... I do have a niece though, so might have to try my hand at some fun dresses for her.

I have sewn in the past, nothing quite so spectacular, though I did make my oldest sons baptismal outfit which I was quite proud of. 

I'm wanting to make my 18 mo a Peter Pan costume, but I want to make like shorts, so it's not so hot. And I want it to be comfy, looking for suggestions.

Also making myself a Tinkerbelle Costume, also want it to be comfy, as we are planning to do a Halloween 5k fun run. I'm thinking like a skirt with attached shorts, or I guess like a tennis dress type deal. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on patterns and fabric?

Thank you in advance for any help and advice. I will be sure to post pictures in October when complete.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> At long last, the Ponyo pictures WITH my model and designer!  We used the Patricia tunic pattern by the fabulous CarlaC!  Please keep in mind that the fit of this on Lizzie is NOT an indication of the "fit" of this pattern- My daughter is a girl's size 12, but she loves her clothes HUGE so we actually made her the adult size medium!  To me it's gigantic but she LOVES the fit of it, and I suppose that's what is important.  I just wanted to make sure if anyone was considering the pattern they didn't think it ran ginormous- that's all on us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually pretty thrilled that Lizzie (the one who usually hides from pictures, or just stands there with a blank face) really got into the pictures!  Check this pose out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a horrendous day already for many reasons I can't really post in a public forum (short version the funeral was today...among other things my Hannah really took it hard!)  She got excited though when we got home and I could show her this:
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319431
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319430
> 
> CNN is considering two more of her pictures!!! So far she's got two videos and three pictures in the running...and there are some she isn't crying in, for once, so Momma feels a little better about it too!
> 
> I know the photos we should find out about tomorrow (if we made the "cut" for the photo gallery) but I'm hoping we do because not all the pictures have the "on CNN" stamp (not even all mine do!) so I'm hoping it's a good omen.  We haven't heard from the producer again about the video (they took one more video as well) and I'm not sure when we'll find out about that.
> 
> So, now I'm off to take a nap!  I feel like I crammed about a month of stuff into the past 24 hours and I need to rest my head!




Marah! That is fantastic..... did you do those appliques? Wow you are learning so fast! I have missed too much this week. I am trying to catch up, but between weeding through my pictures and writting my trip report, I have barely put a dent in catching up. I also guess I need to get back to sewing.


----------



## tricia

sahm1000 said:


> Here they are at the school



Great outfit.  Im sure your youngest will adjust quickly, most do at that age.



emcreative said:


> It was a horrendous day already for many reasons I can't really post in a public forum (short version the funeral was today...among other things my Hannah really took it hard!)  She got excited though when we got home and I could show her this:
> 
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319431
> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-319430
> 
> CNN is considering two more of her pictures!!! So far she's got two videos and three pictures in the running...and there are some she isn't crying in, for once, so Momma feels a little better about it too!
> 
> I know the photos we should find out about tomorrow (if we made the "cut" for the photo gallery) but I'm hoping we do because not all the pictures have the "on CNN" stamp (not even all mine do!) so I'm hoping it's a good omen.  We haven't heard from the producer again about the video (they took one more video as well) and I'm not sure when we'll find out about that.
> 
> So, now I'm off to take a nap!  I feel like I crammed about a month of stuff into the past 24 hours and I need to rest my head!




Great job, and great poses.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Marah! That is fantastic..... did you do those appliques? Wow you are learning so fast! I have missed too much this week. I am trying to catch up, but between weeding through my pictures and writting my trip report, I have barely put a dent in catching up. I also guess I need to get back to sewing.




Thanks Miranda, we are really loving your trip report!  

Yes, I did the applique. Originally I had thought I would make a Vida of Ponyo for Hannah, but Lizzie decided she MUST have it and she's not a dress girl, so we were so happy when we saw there is a big panel on the back of the Patricia tunic!  Lizzie and I looked at all the pictures we could find online of Ponyo and she really liked the movie poster best, so I just drew my best approximation of it in a way that would work for the shirt.

You still have me SO topped on sewing...so far I have only done two pairs of easy fits, one dress, one skirt, and this!   Next up I think I'm making a two piece outfit for Hannah, and then hopefully tackling my first Vida.

What is your next sewing project for Taylor?  I think I have caught the sickness...I saw that the 101 Dalmatians musical was going to be showing in January about an hour from us and literally my first thought was "Hmm that would be fun to make customs for, maybe we should go!"


----------



## twob4him

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and then we also went to an outdoor antique event and I found this in the barn out back. printed in 1965 (not truly an antique) I thought the gown was unique, different than the books I have for DD3 now, I immediately thought of all of you and that someone might want to make a dress from it.


I love old books like this!!! How sweet that you thought of us! I can completely see someone (cough*mom2rtk*cough) making this gorgeous gown! I did notice Cindy's waist is the same size as her wrist.... The fabric sort of looks like some that Heather just used in her masterpiece Cinderella set she posted the other day!


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Thanks Miranda, we are really loving your trip report!
> 
> Yes, I did the applique. Originally I had thought I would make a Vida of Ponyo for Hannah, but Lizzie decided she MUST have it and she's not a dress girl, so we were so happy when we saw there is a big panel on the back of the Patricia tunic!  Lizzie and I looked at all the pictures we could find online of Ponyo and she really liked the movie poster best, so I just drew my best approximation of it in a way that would work for the shirt.
> 
> You still have me SO topped on sewing...so far I have only done two pairs of easy fits, one dress, one skirt, and this!   Next up I think I'm making a two piece outfit for Hannah, and then hopefully tackling my first Vida.
> 
> What is your next sewing project for Taylor?  I think I have caught the sickness...I saw that the 101 Dalmatians musical was going to be showing in January about an hour from us and literally my first thought was "Hmm that would be fun to make customs for, maybe we should go!"



Thanks, I'm glad you like the TR, I haven't done one before, but this trip was just too awesome to not write one. Man it takes a long time to sort through the pictures and write it though. I need to go catch up on yours I am sure you wrote some more while I was away.

Wow that is great, the only applique I have done by hand is a very basic mickey head with chef's hat. 

I am not sure what I am doing next,  I guess I should start on some Halloween things maybe. DH is threatning to open up a sweat shop in our house.... he saw everyone's reactions to Taylor's outfits and is trying to make me sew to sell.... I so am not that confident yet, nor do I have the time to do it....but man is he pushing it this week.... he is offering to buy me anything I need (hmmm maybe I can agree long enough to get a good sewing room and serger and then tell him it didn't work out 

I should come visit you... Taylor already has a 101 dalmations custom


----------



## PixieDust32

WOW! Love all your stuff! CUTE.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you like the TR, I haven't done one before, but this trip was just too awesome to not write one. Man it takes a long time to sort through the pictures and write it though. I need to go catch up on yours I am sure you wrote some more while I was away.
> 
> Wow that is great, the only applique I have done by hand is a very basic mickey head with chef's hat.
> 
> I am not sure what I am doing next,  I guess I should start on some Halloween things maybe. DH is threatning to open up a sweat shop in our house.... he saw everyone's reactions to Taylor's outfits and is trying to make me sew to sell.... I so am not that confident yet, nor do I have the time to do it....but man is he pushing it this week.... he is offering to buy me anything I need (hmmm maybe I can agree long enough to get a good sewing room and serger and then tell him it didn't work out
> 
> I should come visit you... Taylor already has a 101 dalmations custom



C'mon over, girl!  I feel pretty isolated out here these days, and I know the girls would spoil the bejeesus out of Taylor!

That is so funny about your hubby, for him to go from not believing you'd actually sewn anything yourself to wanting you to go into business. LOL I am gonna remind you that I told ya way back when that they were good enough to sell, though!

oh!  I remember what I wanted to ask!  If you don't mind letting us know before you get to it in your report- did you think having the guide at DHS was worth it?


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> C'mon over, girl!  I feel pretty isolated out here these days, and I know the girls would spoil the bejeesus out of Taylor!
> 
> That is so funny about your hubby, for him to go from not believing you'd actually sewn anything yourself to wanting you to go into business. LOL I am gonna remind you that I told ya way back when that they were good enough to sell, though!
> 
> oh!  I remember what I wanted to ask!  If you don't mind letting us know before you get to it in your report- did you think having the guide at DHS was worth it?



Okay.... I will try not to spoil anything from the TR, but the guide at MK was so so (not really worth it), it was fun, but MK wasn't that that packed that day and she didn't do anything to blow me away (other then awesome parade seats.) But at HS the guide was SOOOOOOOOOOO worth it IMO. It was the same person both times, so I don't think it had anything to do with her when I say it wasn't that great in MK. I will give you lots of details in my TR.... but HS was awesome because of all the shows and a lot of going backstage (I know I am a Disney dork, but that highly amused me)....she also did better character meet and greets there for us.


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Okay.... I will try not to spoil anything from the TR, but the guide at MK was so so (not really worth it), it was fun, but MK wasn't that that packed that day and she didn't do anything to blow me away (other then awesome parade seats.) But at HS the guide was SOOOOOOOOOOO worth it IMO. It was the same person both times, so I don't think it had anything to do with her when I say it wasn't that great in MK. I will give you lots of details in my TR.... but HS was awesome because of all the shows and a lot of going backstage (I know I am a Disney dork, but that highly amused me)....she also did better character meet and greets there for us.



Thanks this was just what I wanted to hear!  The Husband has actually been reading the TR along with me (the first one he's ever read!) and we have talked about the idea of getting one at HS so we've been wondering about it ever since you'd mentioned you were getting one.  I'll save my other questions for the TR when you get to that part!  Of course at this point our income is down $1k a month (LOOOONG story involving some missing paperwork, NOT our fault, but it happened with no warning!  We'll get it retroactive eventually but I don't know about you, $1k a month really hurts the budget!) so I'll be happy to just get the trip paid off before next summer!

Remind me what state y'all are in? We hoping to move to Texas.  One of these days I'm gonna do a Disboutiquers "Roll Call" and find out how far everyone here is from Dallas/Fort Worth so I'll feel like I already know people there before we move!  We're looking at being about 30-45 minutes north of DFW.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Everybody!
> and then we also went to an outdoor antique event and I found this in the barn out back. printed in 1965 (not truly an antique) I thought the gown was unique, different than the books I have for DD3 now, I immediately thought of all of you and that someone might want to make a dress from it.



I had this Book when I was little it had been passed down from my cousins! Who now all work for WDW My Cousin Dani is a Dessert chef at the Poly, and years ago she worked at Beaches and Cream


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Thanks this was just what I wanted to hear!  The Husband has actually been reading the TR along with me (the first one he's ever read!) and we have talked about the idea of getting one at HS so we've been wondering about it ever since you'd mentioned you were getting one.  I'll save my other questions for the TR when you get to that part!  Of course at this point our income is down $1k a month (LOOOONG story involving some missing paperwork, NOT our fault, but it happened with no warning!  We'll get it retroactive eventually but I don't know about you, $1k a month really hurts the budget!) so I'll be happy to just get the trip paid off before next summer!
> 
> Remind me what state y'all are in? We hoping to move to Texas.  One of these days I'm gonna do a Disboutiquers "Roll Call" and find out how far everyone here is from Dallas/Fort Worth so I'll feel like I already know people there before we move!  We're looking at being about 30-45 minutes north of DFW.



I'll be glad to fill you in on anything else you want to know, of coarse I tend to blab on and on, so you prob won't have any questions left after I get to it in the TR. 

I'm honored to be the first TR he has read, I work hard at getting it written quickly, I don't want to disappoint him too much or anything. 

Wow yeah that would hurt, at first I thought you said down to 1K and I was thinking how in the world do you survive with 5 kids, I couldn't do it with 1. But being down 1k still would hurt the budget. BTW.... there are several things I do online to earn Disney money (some of them I actually get Disney giftcards, but all of them go straight to the Disney fund) If you ever want to know about them, let me know....it might help with some extras on the trip like the VIP tour 

I live in North Carolina....wow Texas will be a huge weather change for you huh?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

stephie1012 said:


> i just did this the other day, worked fine for me.
> 
> So am i the only one who cant change their needle? Its so hard to do so, am i tightening them too much to begin with?
> 
> we are also there 9/26-10/3 and i dont think our schedule matches any ones lol
> 
> 9/26 arrival day HDDR
> 9/27 DHS, 50primetime, hop to MK
> 9/28 Epcot, biergarten
> 9/29 Lunch at Cm and MNSSHP
> 9/30 DDs bday 12pm BBB and dinner at 1900PF
> 10/1 AK
> 10/2 MK, bfast at CP hop to epcot dinner at askerhus





mom2rtk said:


> Hi! We'll be at rope drop at DHS for our first park day on the 27th! My daughter will hopefully have her Belle gown on, so come say hi if you see us!
> 
> We'll also be at MNSSHP on the 29th. Watch for us in line early wherever they say Snow White will be out with her dwarfs. My daughter will be in her Snow White costume. I'm going as the Evil Queen, but might not have it on long because of the heat......
> 
> And we'll be at CRT on 10/2 for early entry breakfast.
> 
> Would love to say hi to a fellow DISer!


We will be there the same dates but leaving on Oct 1.  Hopefully we can just say hi in passing.  We will be at MNSSHP, arriving a bit late but the family with the incredibles t shirts and black shorts.


----------



## snubie

Could anyone with the Brother PE700ii Pm me?  i have a question regarding thread tensions.  Thanks.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )


I think you have some great tutorials and thanks for doing this one for everyone.  You are so nice to just share it with all of us.



tricia said:


> April, speaking of days in parks, what are you doing?  you will be there at the same time as us too.


I was checking and we go to MNSSHP on the 25th.  Most of our park days don't seem to match up.  If you see us, it will be DS, DH and myself most likely in customs but simple things.  Also because of our son meeting others can be difficult.  We are just lucky to get in a quick "hello".


----------



## anggye

I haven't been able to get on for awhile. We decided at last moment to move, because of my husband's family health issues. We looked at a house, put in an offer and were accepted, all in less than a week!! So now, not only do I have a lot of customs to finish for our trip, but I need to pack...sewing seems to win
I was able to salvage the castle tee. I fused white fabric under the pearlized fabric. It isn't as opaque as I wanted it but it still looks nice.




I made my daughters' the Molly peasant. I love that pattern, I can't wait to make the variations!! My youngest are so funny, they do all the model poses on their own!!


----------



## sahm1000

emcreative said:


> Thanks this was just what I wanted to hear!  The Husband has actually been reading the TR along with me (the first one he's ever read!) and we have talked about the idea of getting one at HS so we've been wondering about it ever since you'd mentioned you were getting one.  I'll save my other questions for the TR when you get to that part!  Of course at this point our income is down $1k a month (LOOOONG story involving some missing paperwork, NOT our fault, but it happened with no warning!  We'll get it retroactive eventually but I don't know about you, $1k a month really hurts the budget!) so I'll be happy to just get the trip paid off before next summer!
> 
> Remind me what state y'all are in? We hoping to move to Texas.  One of these days I'm gonna do a Disboutiquers "Roll Call" and find out how far everyone here is from Dallas/Fort Worth so I'll feel like I already know people there before we move!  We're looking at being about 30-45 minutes north of DFW.




That would be me!  I'm about 30 miles north of Dallas, about 40-45 (although if you hit bad traffic it can be a LOT worse) minutes from both airports, possibly a little closer.  I'm a midwesterner and I really like it here.  Oh, we are in McKinney and we have really great schools too and have lots going on around us.  PM me if you want to know more!


----------



## Miz Diz

Leslie - thanks so much for posting that tutorial for the Vida and the applique tutorial.  



busy mommy said:


> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.


Fabulous job!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You all have me wanting to try the Vida.  I need to learn how to sew buttonholes.


You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.


----------



## lovesdumbo

aimeeg said:


> I thought I would post a picture of Lisa's fantastic Alice dress. My DD went to her Kindergarten orientation today. I am not sure where the last five years went.


Stunning!  LOVE those shoes with it too!



busy mommy said:


> My kids are Abbie, Gray, and Maddie.


I have to tell you this little story....my next door neighbor rents out her house while she teaches at a bording school.  One day my kids were all excited to tell me about our new neighbor Gray and her dog Barbara.  I was sure they had that backwards as I had never heard of the name Gray but sure enough they were right and she was one of the nicest people I have ever met. 



Rymer said:


> Hey Ladies
> has anyone ever made the carla simply sweet reversable? I was thinking of making one side tinkerbell and the other ariel for when we go to Pixie Hollow and ariel's grotto.  figured I could just switch around her dress.  wondering if this would be difficult? I want to cut down on the amt of outfits I have to bring! LOL! thanks ladies.
> Amy


You mean reversable front and back not inside out right? Front and back would be SUPER easy as they are the same!



busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!


WOW!!!  Those are all awesome!  



2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )


So cute!  Great tutorial!  Thanks!!!



emcreative said:


>


That looks perfect for Lizzie!  Look how happy she looks!

Poor Hannah!



sahm1000 said:


>


What a great back to school outfit!  



anggye said:


> I haven't been able to get on for awhile. We decided at last moment to move, because of my husband's family health issues. We looked at a house, put in an offer and were accepted, all in less than a week!! So now, not only do I have a lot of customs to finish for our trip, but I need to pack...sewing seems to win
> I was able to salvage the castle tee. I fused white fabric under the pearlized fabric. It isn't as opaque as I wanted it but it still looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my daughters' the Molly peasant. I love that pattern, I can't wait to make the variations!! My youngest are so funny, they do all the model poses on their own!!


The castle T looks great!  Love those Molly dresses!


----------



## Mirb1214

mirandag819 said:


> DH is threatning to open up a sweat shop in our house.... he saw everyone's reactions to Taylor's outfits and is trying to make me sew to sell....



At least you DH is willing to open one in your house; mine told me last week he was considering sending me to a third world country to work in one!  I took that as a HUGE compliment though!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Miz Diz said:


> You all have me wanting to try the Vida.  I need to learn how to sew buttonholes.
> 
> 
> You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.



Button holes aren't bad once you get over the fear.  There is a free tutorial on YCMT for button holes.

I don't retrace the YCMT patterns to thinner paper unless you just print part of the pattern and draft the rest like on the A-line but most the time I don't have any issues using them on copy paper.

I will admit that I was put off by the $10 price of the YCMT patterns at first when you compare that to buying commercial patterns on sale for $1.  But I am now very reluctant to purchase any commercial patterns.  Have you purchased a commercial pattern?  There are virtually no directions.  The directions of the YCMT patterns (Carla C is my and many here favorite author) are soooooo good.  I can without reservation say that I am a better seamstress because of her patterns.  And when I do have to purchase a commercial pattern these days I can only get through them by using skills I've learned from Carla's patterns.  The great thing about the PDF files is that you can continue to print out multiple sizes.


----------



## WDWAtLast

emcreative said:


> Thanks this was just what I wanted to hear!  The Husband has actually been reading the TR along with me (the first one he's ever read!) and we have talked about the idea of getting one at HS so we've been wondering about it ever since you'd mentioned you were getting one.  I'll save my other questions for the TR when you get to that part!  Of course at this point our income is down $1k a month (LOOOONG story involving some missing paperwork, NOT our fault, but it happened with no warning!  We'll get it retroactive eventually but I don't know about you, $1k a month really hurts the budget!) so I'll be happy to just get the trip paid off before next summer!
> 
> Remind me what state y'all are in? We hoping to move to Texas.  One of these days I'm gonna do a Disboutiquers "Roll Call" and find out how far everyone here is from Dallas/Fort Worth so I'll feel like I already know people there before we move!  We're looking at being about 30-45 minutes north of DFW.



I am in Houston.  Just be prepared for hot summers - which last from April to October!    I actually thought that Disney in August felt cooler than Houston in August!!!  But Dallas does have more "winter" weather - even snow occasionally! And not as humid as Houston.  



mirandag819 said:


> I'll be glad to fill you in on anything else you want to know, of coarse I tend to blab on and on, so you prob won't have any questions left after I get to it in the TR.
> 
> I'm honored to be the first TR he has read, I work hard at getting it written quickly, I don't want to disappoint him too much or anything.
> 
> Wow yeah that would hurt, at first I thought you said down to 1K and I was thinking how in the world do you survive with 5 kids, I couldn't do it with 1. But being down 1k still would hurt the budget. BTW.... there are several things I do online to earn Disney money (some of them I actually get Disney giftcards, but all of them go straight to the Disney fund) If you ever want to know about them, let me know....it might help with some extras on the trip like the VIP tour
> 
> I live in North Carolina....wow Texas will be a huge weather change for you huh?



I am loving your TR!! My dh loved looking at all of the 1900 PF pictures - he even noticed that the Anastasia was different from the 14th when we were there!!  I am planning a TR, too - but I feel overwhelmed and only took 450 pics!!! You are doing a great job on yours!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> I am loving your TR!! My dh loved looking at all of the 1900 PF pictures - he even noticed that the Anastasia was different from the 14th when we were there!!  I am planning a TR, too - but I feel overwhelmed and only took 450 pics!!! You are doing a great job on yours!!!



We were lucky enough to get the same Anastasia (not yours) last June and December. When we went in June, Anastasia and I had a chat about costumes. My daughter was wearing one of the Cindy gowns I've posted pics of here. She wanted to know when I was going to do HER dress. At that time, I had already plotted our return trip, with my daughter and her best friend as the steps.

Imagine my surprise when we showed up 6 months and it was the EXACT same Anastasia! I was even more surprised when she came over to the table and reminded me SHE was the one who requested the costumes. Either she has a great memory, or we were just so "out there' she couldn't forget!

Is it too much to hope that she'll be there on 9/28? Anyone know where I should put my order in????


----------



## WDWAtLast

mom2rtk said:


> We were lucky enough to get the same Anastasia (not yours) last June and December. When we went in June, Anastasia and I had a chat about costumes. My daughter was wearing one of the Cindy gowns I've posted pics of here. She wanted to know when I was going to do HER dress. At that time, I had already plotted our return trip, with my daughter and her best friend as the steps.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when we showed up 6 months and it was the EXACT same Anastasia! I was even more surprised when she came over to the table and reminded me SHE was the one who requested the costumes. Either she has a great memory, or we were just so "out there' she couldn't forget!
> 
> Is it too much to hope that she'll be there on 9/28? Anyone know where I should put my order in????



I hope you get her again! We had the same Lady Tremaine and Drizella as Miranda - and while we enjoyed all of the characters that night, Drizella was our favorite - she was more "into Character" I think.  Our Anastasia was good - but I think that yours and Miranda's was better!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Is it too much to hope that she'll be there on 9/28? Anyone know where I should put my order in????



No but if you find out a way can you please let me know?  I'd like to order the same Belle we had last time, and a nicer Little Mermaid and Mulan than we had last time (they both kinda just acted bothered by people there...I like to think maybe they were having cramps or something that day...)


----------



## MaidMarian

Get ready for too many Alexs.  She was in the mood for a fashion show today so I took full advantage of it.  These are the outfits I'm working on for our October trip.  I've got a few little tweaks hear and there and I have to finish up the infamous pink bandana dress, but them I'm done.  I also have a pink tink outfit, nemo top, friends around the world dress and the balloon celebration set from last time so she should be all set.  Thats the only bad thing about getting ready early-I want to make more.


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> No but if you find out a way can you please let me know?  I'd like to order the same Belle we had last time, and a nicer Little Mermaid and Mulan than we had last time (they both kinda just acted bothered by people there...I like to think maybe they were having cramps or something that day...)



I'll let you know if I find the right order form....  

Here's our Anastasia we loved (although I thought she was a little too pretty for the "Ugly" part of her role....


----------



## Miz Diz

lovesdumbo said:


> Button holes aren't bad once you get over the fear.  There is a free tutorial on YCMT for button holes.
> 
> I don't retrace the YCMT patterns to thinner paper unless you just print part of the pattern and draft the rest like on the A-line but most the time I don't have any issues using them on copy paper.
> 
> I will admit that I was put off by the $10 price of the YCMT patterns at first when you compare that to buying commercial patterns on sale for $1.  But I am now very reluctant to purchase any commercial patterns.  Have you purchased a commercial pattern?  There are virtually no directions.  The directions of the YCMT patterns (Carla C is my and many here favorite author) are soooooo good.  I can without reservation say that I am a better seamstress because of her patterns.  And when I do have to purchase a commercial pattern these days I can only get through them by using skills I've learned from Carla's patterns.  The great thing about the PDF files is that you can continue to print out multiple sizes.



Thanks for the info.

I have never used a pattern. I made my dd an Evil Queen shirt, but just put it together myself.  I did buy a few patterns for $1 to try.  After I do a few things, I will look at YCMT - I really love the peasant shirt, but think it looks too advance for me right now.


----------



## sahm1000

Woohoo!  I've just finished Claire's dress for back to school dress for tomorrow.  Not a moment too soon!  So hopefully now I can keep caught up since all of my "immediate" sewing is done.  I'll have pictures tomorrow after taking Claire to school.

I did want to give a quick shout out of thanks to the many disboutiquers that offer up such fantastic advice.  I honestly couldn't have done these dresses as easily/quickly as I did them.  I took lots of advice that has definitely paid off!  

Since I bought my embroidery machine I had asked where to buy thread from for the machine and I know Teresa answered me (as well as others) about marathon thread and I am SO thankful about that!  I ordered there 50 favorite/most common threads and I am so glad that I did, it has definitely come in handy!  
I decided to hem (what was I thinking????)the girls Vidas instead of adding a ruffle or bias tape to the bottom and I took LisaZoe's advice and ran it through the serger before hemming and that definitely made it easier. 
I also added embroidery and applique, using my machine.  I originally cut out two middle pieces (one for the front and one for the back) and as I was trying to center my hoop I remembered that someone had said it is easier to take the big uncut piece of fabric and applique on that first and then cut out the piece.  Genius!  Thanks to whoever mentioned that tip!  And it worked out great since I just used the two pieces already cut out for the backs of both girls dresses so I didn't waste any fabric!  
I think this advice came from CarlaC maybe?  I always topstitch but I haven't always been as pleased with my topstitching as I am with the rest of my sewing.  No matter what I did it was always a little wobbly and not exactly straight.  I think Carla gave the advice to lengthen your stitch and it works perfectly!  My topstitching is SO much better!  So thanks to Carla (or whoever it was), I am so happy with the way it looks!

Lets keep the good advice coming!  I know I really appreciate it!


----------



## sahm1000

Since I'm so happy to be back to the boards I'm planning on hogging them tonight!

Quick question for those of you who do the machine embroidery...........I mentioned earlier in my previous post that I bought the 50 favorite thread colors from Marathon.  Do most of you have the second set of 50 too?  The store where I bought my machine carries thread but it is much higher (around $5 a spool) and for some reason it doesn't sew as nicely with my machine (it keeps getting caught on the spool and breaking).  Just wondering if I should just stick with the original 50 or if you've found that the second set of 50 is helpful to have (especially since I never seem to plan ahead and I'm always running around at the last minute to get all of my supplies).


----------



## NaeNae

Do most of you with embroidery machines use the rayon or polyester thread?


----------



## ncmomof2

emcreative said:


> Thanks this was just what I wanted to hear!  The Husband has actually been reading the TR along with me (the first one he's ever read!) and we have talked about the idea of getting one at HS so we've been wondering about it ever since you'd mentioned you were getting one.  I'll save my other questions for the TR when you get to that part!  Of course at this point our income is down $1k a month (LOOOONG story involving some missing paperwork, NOT our fault, but it happened with no warning!  We'll get it retroactive eventually but I don't know about you, $1k a month really hurts the budget!) so I'll be happy to just get the trip paid off before next summer!
> 
> Remind me what state y'all are in? We hoping to move to Texas.  One of these days I'm gonna do a Disboutiquers "Roll Call" and find out how far everyone here is from Dallas/Fort Worth so I'll feel like I already know people there before we move!  We're looking at being about 30-45 minutes north of DFW.



I am also in the DFW area.  We have been here for two and a half years and love it!  We moved here from Raleigh, NC.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MaidMarian said:


>


Love these 2 dresses! I really like how you embroidered the hat on the side like that. I applaud you for cutting into that precious princess toile.. 


mom2rtk said:


>


Priceless!!! The dresses are gorgeous as always, but I LOVE that green and blue one. 


NaeNae said:


> Do most of you with embroidery machines use the rayon or polyester thread?


I use polyester because rayon can melt if you iron it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MaidMarian said:


> Get ready for too many Alexs.  She was in the mood for a fashion show today so I took full advantage of it.  These are the outfits I'm working on for our October trip.  I've got a few little tweaks hear and there and I have to finish up the infamous pink bandana dress, but them I'm done.  I also have a pink tink outfit, nemo top, friends around the world dress and the balloon celebration set from last time so she should be all set.  Thats the only bad thing about getting ready early-I want to make more.


WOW!  Those are all so great!  Love the last one!



Miz Diz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have never used a pattern. I made my dd an Evil Queen shirt, but just put it together myself.  I did buy a few patterns for $1 to try.  After I do a few things, I will look at YCMT - I really love the peasant shirt, but think it looks too advance for me right now.


Actually the Portrait Peasant is VERY easy!!!  The Easy Fits Pants might be the easiest but the peasant is a very close 2nd.


----------



## VBAndrea

Miz Diz said:


> Leslie - thanks so much for posting that tutorial for the Vida and the applique tutorial.
> 
> 
> Fabulous job!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> You all have me wanting to try the Vida.  I need to learn how to sew buttonholes.
> 
> 
> You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.


All the steps are explained so well with pictures (usually very detailed).  The first pattern I made from YCMT was a twirl dress and it turned out really well, and was FUN to make as I didn't get a headache from trying to read a commercial pattern.  And for this one there is no pattern -- it's all measurements and I can easily convert it to a shorter skirt (particularly with help from Leslie's tutes ) and even a skirt for myself.  It makes the $10 a drop in the hat for the agony it saves in putting the outfit together.

The next pattern I did was a ruffled halter -- to me a bit harder but still explained so well that I made no mistakes.  I just cut the copy paper for the pattern and it worked perfectly.

And then I did the easy fit pants.  Had to trace that one on on wrapping paper and was NOT looking forward to doing so, but Carla explained it so well it was easy peasy.

I already had purchased a commercial bowling shirt pattern and I will take a look at it, but chances are I'll buy Carla's instead.  $10 is well worth the ease of the patterns and all the great pictures and explanations.

I think commercial patterns are written in another language and they didn't teach that as a foreighn language at my school so I can't decipher commercial easily.  Dart is also a four letter word IMO.



emcreative said:


> No but if you find out a way can you please let me know?  I'd like to order the same Belle we had last time, and a nicer Little Mermaid and Mulan than we had last time (they both kinda just acted bothered by people there...I like to think maybe they were having cramps or something that day...)


  I've never heard anyone that had a bad Mulan.  On the contrary, I heard all Mulan's were lovely.  Now I'm disappointed  I didn't think Mulans were allowed to have PMS.  Where did you encounter your Mulan?  Was it at Akershus?  We plan on that lunch since I heard they have good princess interaction.  I heard the CRT princesses were more 



MaidMarian said:


> Get ready for too many Alexs.  She was in the mood for a fashion show today so I took full advantage of it.  These are the outfits I'm working on for our October trip.  I've got a few little tweaks hear and there and I have to finish up the infamous pink bandana dress, but them I'm done.  I also have a pink tink outfit, nemo top, friends around the world dress and the balloon celebration set from last time so she should be all set.  Thats the only bad thing about getting ready early-I want to make more.


Wow it appears you have been very busy!  But my you are going to have one well dressed girl!
I plan on doing black tulle under my daughter's halloween skirt as well -- did you attach it to the bodice or make it separate?  I think it adds a really nice touch.
Gotta love the facial expression in the t-shirt pic!
Cute Mickey head flower -- I haven't seen that idea ever used before.
And I love the fabric of your around the world kids -- I still haven't decided what to do for a world showcase outfit.  I have a Nemo on order for the first part of Epcot (which wiill also come to AK with us for the Nemo show), but I'd like something different for the countries.  Though we are also going to Akershus PSD so we may end up with a princess dress -- time will tell (though I feel like I'm running out of time with not having everything planned).



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  Those are all so great!  Love the last one!
> 
> 
> Actually the Portrait Peasant is VERY easy!!!  The Easy Fits Pants might be the easiest but the peasant is a very close 2nd.



The easy fit pants are easy and fast, but even with the ruffly patterns on YCMT they are easy.  I think they are just more time consuming and do I little more double checking that I am pinning things right.  Of course, I haven't gotten to the point where I've made something more than once yet.  I'm glad to hear the portrait peasant is easy as well as I may purchase that in the near future.


----------



## emcreative

VBAndrea said:


> The easy fit pants are easy and fast, but even with the ruffly patterns on YCMT they are easy.  I think they are just more time consuming and do I little more double checking that I am pinning things right.  Of course, I haven't gotten to the point where I've made something more than once yet.  I'm glad to hear the portrait peasant is easy as well as I may purchase that in the near future.



That's the next "new" pattern (to me) I'm going to try, so I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## minnie2

MORNING!
Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.

I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.


----------



## revrob

NaeNae said:


> Do most of you with embroidery machines use the rayon or polyester thread?



I use polyester because I've read that it is supposed to wash better - especially for children's clothing.  It's not supposed to bleed or fade.  I've not tested that theory, but it was enough to encourage me to buy polyester.


----------



## snubie

Miz Diz said:


> You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.





lovesdumbo said:


> I don't retrace the YCMT patterns to thinner paper unless you just print part of the pattern and draft the rest like on the A-line but most the time I don't have any issues using them on copy paper.
> 
> I will admit that I was put off by the $10 price of the YCMT patterns at first when you compare that to buying commercial patterns on sale for $1.  But I am now very reluctant to purchase any commercial patterns.  Have you purchased a commercial pattern?  There are virtually no directions.  The directions of the YCMT patterns (Carla C is my and many here favorite author) are soooooo good.  I can without reservation say that I am a better seamstress because of her patterns.  And when I do have to purchase a commercial pattern these days I can only get through them by using skills I've learned from Carla's patterns.  The great thing about the PDF files is that you can continue to print out multiple sizes.





Miz Diz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have never used a pattern. I made my dd an Evil Queen shirt, but just put it together myself.  I did buy a few patterns for $1 to try.  After I do a few things, I will look at YCMT - I really love the peasant shirt, but think it looks too advance for me right now.



While the prices of YCMT patterns do seem a bit high at first, the fact that you can use the same pattern over and over and in all the different sizes makes a HUGE difference.  With commercial patterns printed on that evil tissue paper you can often only make the one size you need at the time once you cut out the pattern pieces.
The peasant top (both the Portrait Peasant and the Molly Peasant) are very easy.




NaeNae said:


> Do most of you with embroidery machines use the rayon or polyester thread?


I use Polyester but that is because that was in the package deal that came with my machine.


----------



## tricia

anggye said:


> I made my daughters' the Molly peasant. I love that pattern, I can't wait to make the variations!! My youngest are so funny, they do all the model poses on their own!!



The castle looks great.  Love the dresses, and the model poses.



Miz Diz said:


> Leslie - thanks so much for posting that tutorial for the Vida and the applique tutorial.
> 
> 
> Fabulous job!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> You all have me wanting to try the Vida.  I need to learn how to sew buttonholes.
> 
> 
> You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.



What 'lovesdumbo' says, below this.



lovesdumbo said:


> Button holes aren't bad once you get over the fear.  There is a free tutorial on YCMT for button holes.
> 
> I don't retrace the YCMT patterns to thinner paper unless you just print part of the pattern and draft the rest like on the A-line but most the time I don't have any issues using them on copy paper.
> 
> I will admit that I was put off by the $10 price of the YCMT patterns at first when you compare that to buying commercial patterns on sale for $1.  But I am now very reluctant to purchase any commercial patterns.  Have you purchased a commercial pattern?  There are virtually no directions.  The directions of the YCMT patterns (Carla C is my and many here favorite author) are soooooo good.  I can without reservation say that I am a better seamstress because of her patterns.  And when I do have to purchase a commercial pattern these days I can only get through them by using skills I've learned from Carla's patterns.  The great thing about the PDF files is that you can continue to print out multiple sizes.





MaidMarian said:


>



Those are all great.  You sure have been busy.


mom2rtk said:


> I'll let you know if I find the right order form....
> 
> Here's our Anastasia we loved (although I thought she was a little too pretty for the "Ugly" part of her role....



I love the girls as the steps. (although they are both too pretty for the Ugly part too.)



Miz Diz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have never used a pattern. I made my dd an Evil Queen shirt, but just put it together myself.  I did buy a few patterns for $1 to try.  After I do a few things, I will look at YCMT - I really love the peasant shirt, but think it looks too advance for me right now.



Peasant shirt goes together very easily.  I just made my first one 10 days ago.  Much easier then I thought. (although I don't know why I would think it was hard in the first place, it is a CarlaC)



minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.



Awesome.


----------



## Adi12982

Miz Diz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have never used a pattern. I made my dd an Evil Queen shirt, but just put it together myself.  I did buy a few patterns for $1 to try.  After I do a few things, I will look at YCMT - I really love the peasant shirt, but think it looks too advance for me right now.



I think you will be pleasantly surprised how easy the Portrait Peasant actually is (I haven't tried the newer one).  I was thrilled the first time I made it at how easy it was and how fast it came together. . . and I am usually a very slow sewer.  Anyhow, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised - and I am certain it is easier than any of those $1 patters you got to try 



lovesdumbo said:


> Actually the Portrait Peasant is VERY easy!!!  The Easy Fits Pants might be the easiest but the peasant is a very close 2nd.



For me it is the other way around - I think the Portrait Peasant is easier. . . maybe because with the Easy Fit you have to finish drawing out the legs depending on how long you want the Easy Fits to be. . . I think they are both very easy, but not sure why when I first tried them I found it to be the other way.  Either way - both are very easy for new sewers


----------



## snubie

I just glimpsed my ticker and realize I only have three months to go until little one #2 is here (and Lauren came 2 weeks early so my time may be even less).  I am not ready in the least.  Nothing is ready - no crib, no clothes, nothing.  Everything is still in boxes n the basement from when we moved last year.  EEK.  I guess I need to get on Brock to paint the nursery.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

VBAndrea said:


> On my agenda this week is to also find ds some inexpensive denim shorts on sale.  Why oh why Target doesn't put theirs on clearance I'll never know.  I want to applique them and I want cheap shorts since a)I've never appliqued before and may ruin them and b) it will make the shorts way less versatile (though I'm appliqueing them with Thomas so he'll want to wear them every day).  I can't believe my 7 year old is still so infatuated with Thomas.  All he wants to do at Disney is ride the trains.


I am on the lookout for some shorts too.  Today at Target I picked up a couple pairs of jeans for my DD $7.00.  The denim shorts they had were $14.99  I think I will check Old Navy.


busy mommy said:


> We will be at Disney Dec. 5th thru 12th.  We have decided to stay at the campgrounds this year.  We've never camped at Disney, so we thought we would try it.
> Now, I am on my way to photobucket to get my pictures.  If I mess something up, I'm sorry.  I will try to get them up correctly.


Do you have an RV ?  I think you will love Fort Wilderness!


HeatherSue said:


> I can't imagine having to do the yard work on top of all the housework.  I don't know how some of you ladies do it!  I really do applaud you!  My husband OVER-does the yardwork.  He mows our 3 acres every other day and has a striper thing that leaves pretty stripes in the lawn.  Plus, he gets out the leaf blower and blows off any grass that may be left on the driveway. Here is photo evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents live next door.  Let's just say they're not quite as meticulous as my husband.  There is a pretty clear line where our yard stops and theirs starts!
> ---------


That is a beautiful lawn!  It looks like a park!


busy mommy said:


> http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/
> uu21/jlrm2/101_4899.jpg
> 
> these are some of my first sewing attempts.  Thanks to the ladies for the wonderful Vida tutorials.  I never would have attempted this without you both. And thanks to Carla C.  patterns.  These are the best.
> Everything I have learned about sewing has been from this board.  I am so excited that I know how to sew ,and I look forward to learning much more.  I take constructive criticism well, so lay it on me!


These are all adorable!  I love the fabrics you used.


tricia said:


> OK, quick question.  Has anyone tried to applique a mickey head onto a ribbed tank top?  I wasn't even thinking when my DSIL bought these for us.  Do you think it would work if I just stretched the tank a bit, then ironed on the applique and the stabilizer?


I did a machine applique Mickey Head on a ribbed tank.  I wouldn't stretch the tank.


tricia said:


> 9/26 - MK, with Kona for dinner
> 9/27 - AK, with Boma for dinner
> 9/28 - DS MM for dinner
> 9/29 - Epcot, LC for dinner
> 9/30 - MK, CM for dinner
> 10/1 - EP, Teppan Edo for dinner
> 10/2 - MK, CP brunch, 'Ohana dinner.
> 
> Notice the 1 park per day theme going on.  We are travelling with family whos budget is very tight, so we are not doing park hoppers for the first time this year.  We are not up early enough to take advantage of EMH am, nor can we stay up late enough for EMH pm, and we do not want to wait for like 2 hours to see Fantasmic again.  So, with that in mind we have used the stay away from EMH and F! days plan in combination with recommendations from TGM.


We haven't ever done park hoppers, I think you will have a great time!


sahm1000 said:


> Hey everybody!  I am about 70+ pages behind and have officially given up on catching up!  So I know I'm missing lots of beautiful outfits and children but I cannot keep up!  My DH and I went on vacation by ourselves with no children (first time ever!) and he made me leave my computer at home so I wasn't able to keep up.
> 
> And once we got back I needed to get busy on back to school outfits for my girls since they start this week.  And unfortunately, I'm just not as fast as some of you are and cannot whip outfits out like the rest of you!  The way some of you sew so fast amazes me!  Anyway, here are my girls on Grace's first day of kindergarten yesterday.
> 
> Here they are at the school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace loved school and couldn't wait to go back today.  Claire doesn't start preschool until tomorrow and has had a hard time adjusting to life without her best friend and playmate.  Yesterday was not good for her!  Poor thing kept asking when Grace was going to come home, is Grace eating lunch, how much longer till we pick her up, etc., etc.   She finally just went upstairs and took a nap all by herself.  Hopefully tomorrow will make her better since she'll have school.


I love the Dress!! So cute.


Miz Diz said:


> You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.


I have used many commercial patterns and I must say the YCMT patterns are worth the $$ because their instructions are just so much clearer.  Also, the commercial patterns assume you know many sewing terms and basic techniques.  Carla has pictures and explanations for every step from purchasing the fabric to cutting and sewing.  You don't have to trace it to thinner paper and I  only print out the size I need for the item I am sewing.  I just printed out the Tunic Pattern for myself and she included a chart that shows which pages to print out for the size I want to sew! BRILLIANT!


MaidMarian said:


> Get ready for too many Alexs.  She was in the mood for a fashion show today so I took full advantage of it.  These are the outfits I'm working on for our October trip.  I've got a few little tweaks hear and there and I have to finish up the infamous pink bandana dress, but them I'm done.  I also have a pink tink outfit, nemo top, friends around the world dress and the balloon celebration set from last time so she should be all set.  Thats the only bad thing about getting ready early-I want to make more.


Wow You have been busy.  Very cute outfits!  I love the "fishy" face.


mom2rtk said:


> Here's our Anastasia we loved (although I thought she was a little too pretty for the "Ugly" part of her role....


Beautiful dresses!


minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.


Great job on the applique!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

abc123mom said:


> livndisney - I'm so sorry to hear about what happened with your pictures.  It really makes you wonder what's wrong with some people
> 
> Also sorry to hear about all the other picture troubles.  I tend to be a little paranoid and only post my kids pictures on facebook.  Even that makes me a little nervous, but it's a great way to keep all our relatives who live far away up to date on the kids.
> 
> We just finished another birthday weekend, so that means I was all about exercising my craft skills.  My daughter requested a Minnie cake, so here's what I came up with:



I love your cake!  I tried that recipe for fondant and mine didn't turn out quite as well as yours.  It cracked!

Apron Help Needed!!!! I am working on making an apron for my DD's blue belle dress and I was wondering if someone could give me direction on attaching the apron part to the tie part at the top.  I just want it to look nice.  I don't have a pattern.  Anyone?


----------



## NiniMorris

Just when I thought I had finished all the dresses for our trip in 24 days!  I was able to snag an Akershus on Monday!  Now I HAVE to have Princess dresses...right?

To those of you who made those wonderful Princess Sundresses...what pattern did you start with?  I see some look like Carla C's Simply Sweets... I really wished i had paid more attention to them when I first saw them!

I'm really not very good at making changes to patterns...I know the basics of HOW to do it, just don't have the skill or courage to actually do it.

Any suggestions?

Also, who are we more likely to see?  I know it is a rotating thing, and there is no guarantee...but who should I sort of plan for?

Stress and pressure...I LIVE for it!  (not really!...although Hubby did ask me what I was going to do after we got back....)

Nini


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

First day of school here today.
It seems so quiet in the house. Oh the joys of peace and silence!




More photos on FaceBook. But I thought I would share at least one!

*Oh Karen*, Almighty Cricut Queen, notice the sign? Yes! I did use my CDS and welded all those letters together by myself last night. Whew! I think I finally figured out how to do that!


----------



## karebear1

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> First day of school here today.
> It seems so quiet in the house. Oh the joys of peace and silence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on FaceBook. But I thought I would share at least one!
> 
> *Oh Karen*, Almighty Cricut Queen, notice the sign? Yes! I did use my CDS and welded all those letters together by myself last night. Whew! I think I finally figured out how to do that!



I can't believe how much that little girl of yours has grown!  No so much a baby naymore- huh??

GHood job on the sign! WELDING?? Pretty impressive Tom!  If you need any tips for using CDS, just ask, I might be able to help!! I miss seeing you post on this thread. Please visit more often.


----------



## kathyell

Beautiful things, everyone. And I love that Anastasia story and how she remembered you!



NiniMorris said:


> Also, who are we more likely to see?  I know it is a rotating thing, and there is no guarantee...but who should I sort of plan for?



We saw Belle, Aurora, Cinderella, Snow White, and Ariel (as a human, in her blue dress.) Like you said, it can and will vary. I've heard of Mulan being there too/instead, and I think Alice pops up there too from time to time.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Apron Help Needed!!!! I am working on making an apron for my DD's blue belle dress and I was wondering if someone could give me direction on attaching the apron part to the tie part at the top.  I just want it to look nice.  I don't have a pattern.  Anyone?



I have an idea for you, but someone else might have a better way to do it. This would probably only work for an apron tie about an inch tall or more and I don't think you could do anything like this for an apron that has a top and a bottom section, but just one with a bottom section only.

Cut out the apron tie and sew the bottom seam on it, right sides together...BUT...leave an opening in the middle bottom of it the same length as your finished apron piece. (Sew up the ends too, you can turn it right sides out using the long hole in the bottom of the tie.) Turn the tie right sides out and iron it, making sure that the unfinished edges of the open part of the seam are ironed inward. Insert the top of your finished apron piece into the hole in the seam and pin. Stitch as close to the bottom seam as you can to secure the apron piece inside the apron tie. (I would probably run that stitch all the way along the bottom of the apron tie just to have it all look the same.) Then I think you'd be good to go.

And now, I have something to post! I've been too exhausted lately to do much sewing, and adding an hour of exercise back into my daily schedule (finally) is really cutting into the time I used to use to craft, which is both  and .

It's nothing big or impressive, but I'm happy with them because it was a major modification of a simple shorts pattern and they came out exactly as I wanted them to and they fit my daughter really well. I made a pair of white eyelet bloomers to go under my DD's Minnie Mouse Halloween costume. No pics of them on her, because that felt oddly like taking pics of my daughter in her underwear! 






She tried them on, said they were great and looked like Minnie's, and then said (in true three year old fashion), "Can I take them off now?" I hope they stay on her in October. It'll be cold-ish here and she'll need as many layers as I can get on her!


----------



## aimeeg

NaeNae said:


> Do most of you with embroidery machines use the rayon or polyester thread?



I like the coats and clarks embroidery thread. It is about $5-6 a spool. You get a LOT of thread. It is 100% polyester. Jo Ann's will put thread at 50% every now and then so I stock up. I use it not only for applique but topstiching as well. For regular sewing I used gutterman white or black thread. I do not like the coats and clarks regular thread. It seems to break more than the coats and clarks. At least for me. 

*YCMT- * Other than for a costume I will never buy another commercial pattern. Euro patterns do not count. I have found some of the designers on YCMT are so fantastic (Carla) that reading their patterns is like taking a sewing class. You get a lot more than just a pattern!


----------



## momtoprincess A

Wow I haven't been able to post for a few days.(I didn't realize I had to dump my cookies)
I can't believe all the wonderfully beautiful outfits you guys are creating.

My dd was looking at some last night and said to me "Why didn't you make me outfits like this when we went to Disneyland?"
I think I'm in trouble.

Anyway I picked up the material the other day to make DD a skirt for school.
It's a fine corderoy, and the poke a dot is for the yoke the other is the skirt.
I couldn't resist ~ even though I wasn't suppose to buy anymore material.


----------



## busy mommy

You all seem to love the YCMT site.   What is it you all love about it?  Are the patterns just really easy?  I am new to sewing, so maybe clueless here, but I thought some of the pattern prices were high considering it is in E format - having to print everything and trace everything to a thinner paper.[/QUOTE]

I must agree with everyone else.  These are the best patterns.  They are so versatile.  I can make easy fit pants for my two year old daughter and make pajama bottoms for my eight and ten year old.  It is like three patterns in one.  I tried regular patterns.  They don't work for me.  I will stick with YCMT.

I print my patterns on card stock, though.  They seem to last longer that way.


----------



## HLAuburn

momtoprincess A said:


> Anyway I picked up the material the other day to make DD a skirt for school.
> It's a fine corderoy, and the poke a dot is for the yoke the other is the skirt.
> I couldn't resist ~ even though I wasn't suppose to buy anymore material.




LOVE this!   Where did you find it?

I need some professional opinions... 

Our trip is in late Nov/Early Dec. I am planning applique princess shirtsand strip skirts for the girls, but I can't decide if I should do short sleeve or long sleeve.    They'll be wearing them in the evening for Akershus dinner, and maybe during the day at the park.  I could always throw a jacket over S/S until we get there, and I'm worried a L/S might be too warm during the day, but I think its hard to predict the weather then.

Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## busy mommy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Do you have an RV ?  I think you will love Fort Wilderness!



We have a popup.  We are really excited about staying at the Fort.


----------



## aimeeg

HLAuburn said:


> LOVE this!   Where did you find it?
> 
> I need some professional opinions...
> 
> Our trip is in late Nov/Early Dec. I am planning applique princess shirtsand strip skirts for the girls, but I can't decide if I should do short sleeve or long sleeve.    They'll be wearing them in the evening for Akershus dinner, and maybe during the day at the park.  I could always throw a jacket over S/S until we get there, and I'm worried a L/S might be too warm during the day, but I think its hard to predict the weather then.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!




That is tricky. We went in the first week of Dec. It was in the 80's a few days. What about doing the shirts in short sleeve but having a long sleeve shirt to go underneath? Also little white sweaters always look cute with everything! My best advice is to dress in layers. Tights are something that are easy to put on or take off. Have a great time sewing!


----------



## littlepeppers

aimeeg said:


> That is tricky. We went in the first week of Dec. It was in the 80's a few days. What about doing the shirts in short sleeve but having a long sleeve shirt to go underneath? Also little white sweaters always look cute with everything! My best advice is to dress in layers. Tights are something that are easy to put on or take off. Have a great time sewing!



My DSis lives in Fort Worth & has something called baby legs (baby leg warmers) that can be easily taken off when the daytime warms up but doesn't complicate diaper access.  They are really cute too.  She has a few solids & some funky ones too.  Tights are such a pain, even for pottytrained ones.


----------



## momtoprincess A

HLAuburn said:


> LOVE this!   Where did you find it?



I got it at a little local place called The Cloth Castle.


----------



## msumissa

littlepeppers said:


> My DSis lives in Fort Worth & has something called baby legs (baby leg warmers) that can be easily taken off when the daytime warms up but doesn't complicate diaper access.  They are really cute too.  She has a few solids & some funky ones too.  Tights are such a pain, even for pottytrained ones.



Rather then spend the money on Babylegs(20) a pop!  You can make them!  Take women's knee highs and just cut off the foot!  You can put a stretch stitch on the cut off part and turn it over to make a hem, or just leave it.  There are instructions on Flickr on how to turn the foot into a cuff for the bottom.  I made leg warmers for DD5 and 'babylegs' for DD2 (baby at the time) this way.  It works great because you can get seasonal ones, etc.

Here is another link I found with similar instructions, she used a serger, but I did not...http://christynelson.net/blog/2009/01/learn-how-to-make-baby-legs-legwarmers.html


----------



## busy mommy

HLAuburn said:


> Our trip is in late Nov/Early Dec. I am planning applique princess shirtsand strip skirts for the girls, but I can't decide if I should do short sleeve or long sleeve.    They'll be wearing them in the evening for Akershus dinner, and maybe during the day at the park.  I could always throw a jacket over S/S until we get there, and I'm worried a L/S might be too warm during the day, but I think its hard to predict the weather then.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!



I would go with short sleeves and take a sweater.   I think long sleeve may be to warm for daytime.  
I see you are from Mississippi.  Me too


----------



## HLAuburn

busy mommy said:


> I would go with short sleeves and take a sweater.   I think long sleeve may be to warm for daytime.
> I see you are from Mississippi.  Me too



Hey neighbor!   Where in MS are you?  We're in Hattiesburg.

Thanks for the replies. I agree with you ladies...I think I am going to do short sleeves and layer if needed.


----------



## my*2*angels

momtoprincess A said:


> Wow I haven't been able to post for a few days.(I didn't realize I had to dump my cookies)
> I can't believe all the wonderfully beautiful outfits you guys are creating.
> 
> My dd was looking at some last night and said to me "Why didn't you make me outfits like this when we went to Disneyland?"
> I think I'm in trouble.
> 
> Anyway I picked up the material the other day to make DD a skirt for school.
> It's a fine corderoy, and the poke a dot is for the yoke the other is the skirt.
> I couldn't resist ~ even though I wasn't suppose to buy anymore material.



EEEEEKKKKKK!  I NEED this!!!!!!!!  Could you tell me the name of the fabric?
PLEASE, PLEASE WITH SUGAR ON TOP!


----------



## aimeeg

*I NEED HELP!!!!!!!*

Did I get your attention??? 

I have a Viking Sapphire 830. I need to replace the cord that goes to the foot control. Not the whole foot control just the cord. I took my machine into the shop two weeks ago and today I found out the cord is back ordered until September 25th!!!!! Holy Crap!!!! 

If anyone knows where I can get this cord I would really appreciate it. I am finding a lot of the Viking dealers do not have the cord in stock. I would love to buy it online if I could just find where to do so.


----------



## t-beri

Hey LOOK, I actually sewed something.  WOW.  And I did it at 1:00 in the morning and if you could see it in person you could totally tell But she had it for the first day of pre-school and she was very excited.  She picked out the pencil fabric all by herself.

She woke up at about 2:30 to go to the potty and came in to the kitchen, rubbed her eyes and asked if her new dress was done.  So I was glad I stayed up to make it.





don't ask me what's up w/ the weird face.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

emcreative said:


> Remind me what state y'all are in? We hoping to move to Texas.  One of these days I'm gonna do a Disboutiquers "Roll Call" and find out how far everyone here is from Dallas/Fort Worth so I'll feel like I already know people there before we move!  We're looking at being about 30-45 minutes north of DFW.



I am in Houston..or Friendswood (about 30 miles south of Houston), to be exact.



WDWAtLast said:


> I am in Houston.  Just be prepared for hot summers - which last from April to October!    I actually thought that Disney in August felt cooler than Houston in August!!!  But Dallas does have more "winter" weather - even snow occasionally! And not as humid as Houston.



we just got back from Disney a little over a week ago, and I have to agree that Disney in August felt cooler than in Houston!  It felt soooo hot when we return.




anggye said:


>



They look great, and your girls are adorable.



2cutekidz said:


> I added the tutorial on how I make my tiered twirl skirts and tops to my blog - it's a picture tutorial!!
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> And here's the matching doll set for dd's AG set.  (It's what I took picture of for the tute  )



So, so, so cute!!!!  I love it, and what a great tutorial.




MaidMarian said:


>



Love the fashion show..you have been busy sewing!



minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.



Love it, Marlo!!!  I don't get emails anymore either!



revrob said:


> I use polyester because I've read that it is supposed to wash better - especially for children's clothing.  It's not supposed to bleed or fade.  I've not tested that theory, but it was enough to encourage me to buy polyester.



I also use polyester.


----------



## t-beri

oops, the 3rd pic was supposed to be different...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay Mommies and Dad...cry with me!  My last baby went to school today!!!!   UGH!  I balled all the way down the hall!  I miss them all so much!  I have been at least a Part time SAHM for almost 8 years...I almost feel lost...but wow is my house clean.  Tim did take me to the driving range today and out to lunch at K&W...YUM!  So all was not bad...10 minutes I leave to go pick them up!  YIPEEE!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Aw T!!! she looks so grown!  CUTE!  and good job!


----------



## t-beri

Oh, Kim...I'm so sorry, but I feel ya on the clean house LOL.  I didn't want lily to go to pre k but after 3 days I am kinda glad she's there what a terrible mommy!!!  I'm sure you will find more silver linings as time goes on.  
Besides, you can always come get Vi!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Don't you tempt me like that!  I just told Tim this morning it was time for another baby!  I'll be in the car before you know it driving to FL!!!!  I am sure I will figure out how to deal with my free time...somehow!


----------



## sahm1000

NaeNae said:


> Do most of you with embroidery machines use the rayon or polyester thread?




The thread I bought and use has always been the polyester.....but I don't know why!



minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.




I love that too!  I know I'm going to use that when the time comes to make my Disney clothes for our spring trip.  Can't wait!



snubie said:


> I just glimpsed my ticker and realize I only have three months to go until little one #2 is here (and Lauren came 2 weeks early so my time may be even less).  I am not ready in the least.  Nothing is ready - no crib, no clothes, nothing.  Everything is still in boxes n the basement from when we moved last year.  EEK.  I guess I need to get on Brock to paint the nursery.




I swear I never get anything ready before about 3 weeks out......I just procrastinate I guess!  



t-beri said:


> Hey LOOK, I actually sewed something.  WOW.  And I did it at 1:00 in the morning and if you could see it in person you could totally tell But she had it for the first day of pre-school and she was very excited.  She picked out the pencil fabric all by herself.
> 
> She woke up at about 2:30 to go to the potty and came in to the kitchen, rubbed her eyes and asked if her new dress was done.  So I was glad I stayed up to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me what's up w/ the weird face.



What a cutie!  She looks so big!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Hey LOOK, I actually sewed something.  WOW.  And I did it at 1:00 in the morning and if you could see it in person you could totally tell But she had it for the first day of pre-school and she was very excited.  She picked out the pencil fabric all by herself.
> 
> She woke up at about 2:30 to go to the potty and came in to the kitchen, rubbed her eyes and asked if her new dress was done.  So I was glad I stayed up to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me what's up w/ the weird face.


Look how big she is getting!  Love the new dress



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay Mommies and Dad...cry with me!  My last baby went to school today!!!!   UGH!  I balled all the way down the hall!  I miss them all so much!  I have been at least a Part time SAHM for almost 8 years...I almost feel lost...but wow is my house clean.  Tim did take me to the driving range today and out to lunch at K&W...YUM!  So all was not bad...10 minutes I leave to go pick them up!  YIPEEE!!!!



My babies go to school tomorrow.  I cry every yr on the 1st day.  I am one of those parent who actually realty wishes her kids didn't have to go to school.
Oh and If I asked G for another baby well lets just say he would be on the horn with the drs office so fast!!1


----------



## busy mommy

HLAuburn said:


> Hey neighbor!   Where in MS are you?  We're in Hattiesburg.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I agree with you ladies...I think I am going to do short sleeves and layer if needed.



We live just south of Jackson in Richland.  We are little over an hour from Hattiesburg.  My husbands step family lives in Petal.


----------



## VBAndrea

minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.


That is really neat!  I am so jealous of anyone that has an embroidery machine.  Sadly, I can't justify the cost.  Maybe I'll change my mind once I try hand embroidering.



NiniMorris said:


> Just when I thought I had finished all the dresses for our trip in 24 days!  I was able to snag an Akershus on Monday!  Now I HAVE to have Princess dresses...right?
> 
> To those of you who made those wonderful Princess Sundresses...what pattern did you start with?  I see some look like Carla C's Simply Sweets... I really wished i had paid more attention to them when I first saw them!
> 
> I'm really not very good at making changes to patterns...I know the basics of HOW to do it, just don't have the skill or courage to actually do it.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, who are we more likely to see?  I know it is a rotating thing, and there is no guarantee...but who should I sort of plan for?
> 
> Stress and pressure...I LIVE for it!  (not really!...although Hubby did ask me what I was going to do after we got back....)
> 
> Nini


Haven't been, but have read alot and do plan on going.  From what I've read about 99% of the time Belle is the greeter and the princess you get the photo op with.  Others include Snow White, Aurora, Cinderella, Jasmine, Ariel, Mulan and Alice (and likely one or two that I'm forgetting).  I am so hoping we get Jasmine and Ariel as those are dd's favs.   Shannon (Revrob) made
a gorgeous Belle sundress that she posted pics of not long ago.  You may want to peek at her on e*s* b/c I think it might be on there.  Someone else had done one as well, but I can't recall who. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> First day of school here today.
> It seems so quiet in the house. Oh the joys of peace and silence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on FaceBook. But I thought I would share at least one!
> 
> *Oh Karen*, Almighty Cricut Queen, notice the sign? Yes! I did use my CDS and welded all those letters together by myself last night. Whew! I think I finally figured out how to do that!


So cute and love the sign.  My kids are lucky if they even get a pic on the first day.  I'm just not that organized.  Among toting in bagfuls of school supplies the last thing I want to carry is my camera.



kathyell said:


> And now, I have something to post! I've been too exhausted lately to do much sewing, and adding an hour of exercise back into my daily schedule (finally) is really cutting into the time I used to use to craft, which is both  and .
> 
> It's nothing big or impressive, but I'm happy with them because it was a major modification of a simple shorts pattern and they came out exactly as I wanted them to and they fit my daughter really well. I made a pair of white eyelet bloomers to go under my DD's Minnie Mouse Halloween costume. No pics of them on her, because that felt oddly like taking pics of my daughter in her underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried them on, said they were great and looked like Minnie's, and then said (in true three year old fashion), "Can I take them off now?" I hope they stay on her in October. It'll be cold-ish here and she'll need as many layers as I can get on her!


Very cute and love that you used eyelet.



HLAuburn said:


> LOVE this!   Where did you find it?
> 
> I need some professional opinions...
> 
> Our trip is in late Nov/Early Dec. I am planning applique princess shirtsand strip skirts for the girls, but I can't decide if I should do short sleeve or long sleeve.    They'll be wearing them in the evening for Akershus dinner, and maybe during the day at the park.  I could always throw a jacket over S/S until we get there, and I'm worried a L/S might be too warm during the day, but I think its hard to predict the weather then.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!


I advise short sleeves, but something you could put over a long sleeve knit shirt.  There is no way I'm covering my customs with jackets!  I will likely make a little cape for MVMCP though b/c while I want dd to look cute, I am not cruel enough to make her freeze -- well, at least not too much   I also am bringing leggings galore.  I just found some on clearance ($3.50) at Target so got every color they had (black, gray, hot pink, and purple).  Even if we don't use them for the trip she highly prefers leggings under dresses at school instead of tights.  I also got some brown ones at Walmart, but not on clearance.  DS will have thermals along that he can put on under his pants, and I'm trying to mainly bring pants that unzip into shorts for him.



t-beri said:


> Hey LOOK, I actually sewed something.  WOW.  And I did it at 1:00 in the morning and if you could see it in person you could totally tell But she had it for the first day of pre-school and she was very excited.  She picked out the pencil fabric all by herself.
> 
> She woke up at about 2:30 to go to the potty and came in to the kitchen, rubbed her eyes and asked if her new dress was done.  So I was glad I stayed up to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me what's up w/ the weird face.


Looks great!  If her hair was just a touch longer I would swear that my child from the back view -- love those curls!


----------



## busy mommy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay Mommies and Dad...cry with me!  My last baby went to school today!!!!   UGH!  I balled all the way down the hall!  I miss them all so much!  I have been at least a Part time SAHM for almost 8 years...I almost feel lost...but wow is my house clean.  Tim did take me to the driving range today and out to lunch at K&W...YUM!  So all was not bad...10 minutes I leave to go pick them up!  YIPEEE!!!!



How sad for you.  Check out the age difference in my second and third child.  Now you know why I have MaddieBut I have decided when she starts school, I'm going to enjoy it.  I won't be having anymore babies.


----------



## emcreative

busy mommy said:


> How sad for you.  Check out the age difference in my second and third child.  Now you know why I have MaddieBut I have decided when she starts school, I'm going to enjoy it.  I won't be having anymore babies.





I hear ya, sister.  When my youngest started school, we headed down the adoption path.  Now,a s my husband likes to kid we got "two for the price of one" and they are running me ragged.

I think when the boys both start school, I'm going to sleep for about a decade.  By then it will be around grandkids time, so I should be okay.

Or maybe then  I'll just get a puppy!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> I hear ya, sister.  When my youngest started school, we headed down the adoption path.  Now,a s my husband likes to kid we got "two for the price of one" and they are running me ragged.
> 
> I think when the boys both start school, I'm going to sleep for about a decade.  By then it will be around grandkids time, so I should be okay.
> 
> Or maybe then  I'll just get a puppy!!!



Tooooo funy!!1

When my youngest bio daughter was a senior in high school we got the two little ones that we still have at home.  Then, two years ago we got our one and only grand daughter.  I have a 7 year old,(home school) an 8 year old,(home school)  a two year old,(baby sit) three dogs and an occasional husband at home each and every day!  My husband remarked just yesterday, wouldn't it have been easier to have just gotten a puppy??!!??

Nini


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HLAuburn said:


> I need some professional opinions...
> 
> Our trip is in late Nov/Early Dec. I am planning applique princess shirtsand strip skirts for the girls, but I can't decide if I should do short sleeve or long sleeve.    They'll be wearing them in the evening for Akershus dinner, and maybe during the day at the park.  I could always throw a jacket over S/S until we get there, and I'm worried a L/S might be too warm during the day, but I think its hard to predict the weather then.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!


I agree with the previous posters who recommended short sleeves with jackets or sweaters.


t-beri said:


> Hey LOOK, I actually sewed something.  WOW.  And I did it at 1:00 in the morning and if you could see it in person you could totally tell But she had it for the first day of pre-school and she was very excited.  She picked out the pencil fabric all by herself.
> 
> She woke up at about 2:30 to go to the potty and came in to the kitchen, rubbed her eyes and asked if her new dress was done.  So I was glad I stayed up to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me what's up w/ the weird face.



She looks like such a big Girl!!  That dress is adorable.


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> MORNING!
> Love everything that has been posted!  I just can't keep up!  It doesn't help that I have stopped getting emails when there are posts.  I can't figure out why.
> 
> I wanted to share a shirt I made for me with one of Heather's designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partners statue is my al time favorite so I had to have this design.  as with all of heathers stuff it stitched out perfectly.


Very cute!  You must be tiny! 


snubie said:


> I just glimpsed my ticker and realize I only have three months to go until little one #2 is here (and Lauren came 2 weeks early so my time may be even less).  I am not ready in the least.  Nothing is ready - no crib, no clothes, nothing.  Everything is still in boxes n the basement from when we moved last year.  EEK.  I guess I need to get on Brock to paint the nursery.


Don't stress out too much. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> First day of school here today.
> It seems so quiet in the house. Oh the joys of peace and silence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos on FaceBook. But I thought I would share at least one!


I commented on facebook, but just had to say how much I love your sign idea! My local quilt shop has that fabric. I think I might need some now. It looks so pretty on her!


kathyell said:


> She tried them on, said they were great and looked like Minnie's, and then said (in true three year old fashion), "Can I take them off now?" I hope they stay on her in October. It'll be cold-ish here and she'll need as many layers as I can get on her!


Very cute!!



aimeeg said:


> *I NEED HELP!!!!!!!*
> 
> Did I get your attention???
> 
> I have a Viking Sapphire 830. I need to replace the cord that goes to the foot control. Not the whole foot control just the cord. I took my machine into the shop two weeks ago and today I found out the cord is back ordered until September 25th!!!!! Holy Crap!!!!
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get this cord I would really appreciate it. I am finding a lot of the Viking dealers do not have the cord in stock. I would love to buy it online if I could just find where to do so.


Oh no... That seems kind of strange that the cord is backordered! That is kind of an important thing. I have no ideas other than calling every Viking dealership you can find. Maybe you could post an ISO on SewItsForSale yahoo group?



t-beri said:


>


Aww! What a cutie! 




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay Mommies and Dad...cry with me!  My last baby went to school today!!!!   UGH!  I balled all the way down the hall!  I miss them all so much!  I have been at least a Part time SAHM for almost 8 years...I almost feel lost...but wow is my house clean.  Tim did take me to the driving range today and out to lunch at K&W...YUM!  So all was not bad...10 minutes I leave to go pick them up!  YIPEEE!!!!


Aww! 
Is that what it takes to keep your house clean?? Have all the kiddos at school? I only have one though, so I should probably have it spotless at all times anyhow.


----------



## ncmomof2

HLAuburn said:


> LOVE this!   Where did you find it?
> 
> I need some professional opinions...
> 
> Our trip is in late Nov/Early Dec. I am planning applique princess shirtsand strip skirts for the girls, but I can't decide if I should do short sleeve or long sleeve.    They'll be wearing them in the evening for Akershus dinner, and maybe during the day at the park.  I could always throw a jacket over S/S until we get there, and I'm worried a L/S might be too warm during the day, but I think its hard to predict the weather then.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!



We went a couple years ago in the beginning of Dec.  It was warm most days and got cool at night.  But, one day it was freezing!  My hubby, who never gets cold, bought a $50 sweatshirt because he could not take it anymore.  I warned him to bring a sweatshirt!  So I would say layers.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

msumissa said:


> Rather then spend the money on Babylegs(20) a pop!  You can make them!  Take women's knee highs and just cut off the foot!  You can put a stretch stitch on the cut off part and turn it over to make a hem, or just leave it.  There are instructions on Flickr on how to turn the foot into a cuff for the bottom.  I made leg warmers for DD5 and 'babylegs' for DD2 (baby at the time) this way.  It works great because you can get seasonal ones, etc.
> 
> Here is another link I found with similar instructions, she used a serger, but I did not...http://christynelson.net/blog/2009/01/learn-how-to-make-baby-legs-legwarmers.html


I made these last year for Jen and she is 8. She got so much attention when she was wearing them. I did red and white and green and white ones and they had the little light thingys on them.

On the YCMT.com subject: When I first saw the patterns I didn't think that the price was justified, but then I bought a couple and that was it. I love  them. I now only buy ebooks and Euro patterns, because I can keep using them over and over again. Whenever a new one comes out I am so quick to get it. They are only a few of the clothing ones that I don't have. They are well worth the price.


----------



## Stephres

I hate to drive-by but I have been looking, love all the back to school stuff! If you've read my facebook we lost the leggings that went with Megan's top. I am still trying to find them!

Now I am making 20 chair pockets for a favorite teacher. So I wrote instructions for how to do them in case any of you all are as crazy as I am!





Click on the picture for the quick instructions. Back to sewing!


----------



## minnie2

thanks for all the complements on my shirt.  I so love that statue!  Now i want to ake another one with something else in it! 


*Toadstool* said:


> Very cute!  You must be tiny!



Not at all have i mentioned I love you though for the thought?!?!?!?


----------



## teresajoy

Ok guys, it's that time again! 

Let's all hop on board the Magical Express and move on over to the new thread!






[/IMG]


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33321208#post33321208



STOP POSTING HERE! 

Move your quotes to the new thread. Click quote or post here, copy it and then paste it to the new thread, it is not automatic.​


----------



## sahm1000

So here is Claire wearing the same dress as Grace (different name though!) for her first day at preschool.  You can tell Claire is my ham!  She's always striking a pose!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

sorry- wrong one!


----------

